# Die Spessartwölfe - Mountainbiken rund um Hanau [Teil 2]



## Kulminator (27. November 2009)

Wettervorhersage für WE sieht eher weihnachtsmarkttouruntauglich aus?! 

Oder hat jemand einen besseren Forecast?


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. November 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wettervorhersage für WE sieht eher weihnachtsmarkttouruntauglich aus?!
> 
> Oder hat jemand einen besseren Forecast?



Spanien: 24 Grad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (28. November 2009)

Ich würde heute fahren.


----------



## Kulminator (28. November 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich würde heute fahren.



echt?? 

die Vorhersage für morgen vormittag/früher Nachmittag ist gar net sooo schlecht - zumindest einigermassen niederschlagsfrei. Spätestens um 11 Uhr sollte man aber schon los. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. November 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> echt??
> 
> die Vorhersage für morgen vormittag/früher Nachmittag ist gar net sooo schlecht - zumindest einigermassen niederschlagsfrei. Spätestens um 11 Uhr sollte man aber schon los. Wer ist dabei?



Komme grade vom Weihnachtsmarkt FFM mit Familie zurück.
War ganz ordentlich windig, aber auch sehr schön.

Morgen wäre ich durchaus badei, denn es gibt erst am Nachmittag was zu Futtern. Wir entscheiden nach Wetterlage


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. November 2009)

dito


----------



## Kulminator (28. November 2009)

dann wirds morgen ja ein Dreier ...   oder kommt noch wer mit??


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. November 2009)

MoinMoin,

Wetter ist gut.
Ich werde mich jetzt noch um das Nachmittags-/Abendessen kümmern und vorbereiten.
Dann rüste ich mich mal für 1100 Biken.

Was steht an? Schweres Gelände oder sanfte Tour?


----------



## Kulminator (29. November 2009)

Ede kann erst ab 13 Uhr - soll mir recht sein. lt. Wetter.com hält das Wetter noch heute nachmittag. ALSO: 

HEUTE Treffpunkt Parkbucht B8 - 1300. 

Ich komme mit leichtem Gerät. Da können wir entscheiden, ob es eine Weihnachtsmarktrunde wird oder ob wir Hahnenkamm - Buchberg unsicher machen?


----------



## Mtb Ede (29. November 2009)

Ich kann wann Ihr könnt.

Schlage 1200 B8 vor.


----------



## Kulminator (29. November 2009)

o.k., ich korrigiere:

HEUTE Treffpunkt Parkbucht B8 - 1200.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (29. November 2009)

auch ohne den Abschluss über die Birkenhainer ist die Königsetappe über die Rückersbacher und den Hahnenkamm immer wieder ein Erlebnis  

Danke an die treuen Weggefährten Ede und Kombi 

Lt. Wetteronline siehts diese Woche nach Nightride aus.  

Höchstwahrscheinlich Mittwoch abend 1830 Uhr an der Parkbucht B8. Von dort ca 2 Stunden. LMB folgt. Mitfahrer willkommen. 

Guten Start in die Woche...


----------



## Erdi01 (29. November 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Danke an die treuen Weggefährten Ede und Kombi



Die Beiden habe ich/wir getroffen. Kulmi war noch nicht da. Na dann auf dem Weg mal ein schönen Gruß


----------



## Mtb Ede (29. November 2009)

War wieder eine tolle Runde mit den beiden Edel Wölfen Kulmi & Kombi...

Schön war auch, am B8 Parkplatz den fohns und den Erdi mal wieder zu sehen.

NR bin ich dabei.


----------



## Kulminator (29. November 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Die Beiden habe ich/wir getroffen. Kulmi war noch nicht da. Na dann auf dem Weg mal ein schönen Gruß



Danke für den Gruss. Sachde, dass es mit dem Wiedersehen nicht geklappt hat - aber vielleicht sieht man sich ja eh bald? Wir haben dich nämlich heute verbal für eine kommende Tour als Guide engagiert ...  Details folgen....


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. November 2009)

War mal wieder sehr schön. Wetter gut, Trails auch.
Habe mich ausreichend verausgabt (beim Biken und nachfolgenden Essen, dahoam) so daß ich heute abend auch nicht mehr auf die Rolle will 

Mittwoch ist vorgemerkt.

Gute Nacht, der Kombi


----------



## Erdi01 (30. November 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> - aber vielleicht sieht man sich ja eh bald? Wir haben dich nämlich heute verbal für eine kommende Tour als Guide engagiert ...  Details folgen....



  ... Ihr kennt wohl mein Stundenlohn noch nicht  Na dann lasst mal hören ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (30. November 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Mittwoch ist vorgemerkt.



Hallo Ihr Wölfe,

laßt mich rechtzeitig an den Planungen für Mittwoch teilhaben, per PN oder email. Vielleicht packen wir es diesmal mit den Spessartwölfen zu heulen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. November 2009)

Mittwoch = Mitte der Woche = Nightride.
Werde schon mal die Elektronen durch die Akkus jagen um die Ionen auf eine Seite zu sortieren 
Leider ist bis jetzt die neue Walderhellungseinrichtung noch nicht geliefert.


----------



## Kulminator (30. November 2009)

Wichtige Vorankündigung für den Nightride diesen Mittwoch um 18:30 Uhr. 

Alle Einzelheiten findet ihr hier...


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. November 2009)

Na also!

Und...lange U-Hosen nicht vergessen 
aber das hat uns ja noch nie vom biken abgehalten

Freu' mich, wir sehen uns


----------



## Kulminator (2. Dezember 2009)

nochmal zur Erinnerung an alle Unentschlossenen: heute abend Nightride ab 18:30 Uhr... Näheres und Anmeldung im LMB ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Dezember 2009)

Frisch war's 
aber schön war's  
Inklusive Bikertreffen am Buchberg ("Die Erleuchteten").

Btw., Post aus Hongkong ist da 

angenehme Woche noch, der Kombi


----------



## Kulminator (2. Dezember 2009)

Jepp, war ganz schön fresh... mit unerwartetem Gipfeltreffen - hab davon immer noch eingeschränkte Sehkraft  

Kombi: freu dich auf den nächsten N8Ride...


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Dezember 2009)

/Singmodusan/ Am Wa-heinachts-baumee, diee Lichtlein brännäänn  /Singmodusaus/


----------



## randi (3. Dezember 2009)

Hi Kulmi und Kombi,

komisch auch wir hatten beim N8Ride die "Erleuchtung". Und Knecht Ruprecht ist inzwischen auch mit LED Lampen ausgerüstet, oder warum war es auf einmal so hell.


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Dezember 2009)

randi schrieb:


> Hi Kulmi und Kombi,
> 
> komisch auch wir hatten beim N8Ride die "Erleuchtung". Und Knecht Ruprecht ist inzwischen auch mit LED Lampen ausgerüstet, oder warum war es auf einmal so hell.



Übrigens, ihr habt mir gestern den richtigen Tip gegeben.

Also, meine DX ist gestern angekommen. Wie wir gelernt haben
DX = Geiles Licht und chaiss Halterung.
Sigma = chaiss Licht und geile Halterung (die Klemme)

Auch bei mir hat das 'passende Schraube suchen' am längsten gedauert.

Popelshalter runter, Loch am Sigma-Halter augebohrt auf 4,2, Zahnscheibe drunter, rein in die DX. Und RUBBEL-DIE-KATZ, fertisch ist eine richtig gute Funzel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Dezember 2009)

Und unser Ede beißt schon wieder wie früher 
Wehe wenn es Frühjahr wird und dieser Spessartwolf ist wieder voll trainiert...

Apropos, ich gehe jetzt auf die Rolle. Dabei wird 'Transporter' laufen


----------



## Kulminator (3. Dezember 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Apropos, ich gehe jetzt auf die Rolle. Dabei wird 'Transporter' laufen



Welcher Teil?


----------



## randi (4. Dezember 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Übrigens, ihr habt mir gestern den richtigen Tip gegeben.
> 
> Also, meine DX ist gestern angekommen. Wie wir gelernt haben
> DX = Geiles Licht und chaiss Halterung.
> ...




Hi Kombi,

die Kombination Sigmahalter mit DX Lampe ist schnell und effizient.


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Dezember 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Welcher Teil?



der mit der blonden, wild um sich schießenden Bohnenstange. 
Steh nicht so auf Bohnenstange, aber die Action ist klasse (am Audi den mitgeführten Gegenstand vom Unterboden entfernen  und den Ferrari zu verheizen )


----------



## Kulminator (5. Dezember 2009)

ich war mal so frei und habe wieder einen *N8ride für den kommenden Dienstag um 1830* Uhr an der B8 eingetragen. Zur Anmeldung geht *hier *... 

Rocky, wenn du ernsthaft mitkommen willst, gib mir bitte rechtzeitig Bescheid, um den Treffpunkt und die Tour anzupassen...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. Dezember 2009)

Wollte eben eine Spontan runde am Main drehen. Und jetzt fängt es an zu Regnen  . Also wieder die 5 Kilo Winterklamotten runter gepällt. Dann mach ich halt ein wenig Haushalt.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. Dezember 2009)

Allen ein schönen Nikolaus und 2. Advent.


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Dezember 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Allen ein schönen Nikolaus und 2. Advent.



Danke auch & gleichfalls...

Habe heute Schongang. Gestern Abschlußball unserer Kleinen, sehr viel getanzt, sehr spät ins Bett gekommen.  Unangenehme Nahkampferfahrungen gab es auch. Schwere Rempler und Tritte. So ne Tussi hat mir ihren Absatz hinter die Ferse gebohrt. Mannomann, und da sagt man Biken sei gefährlich.

Mal sehen, was die Woche so geht. Die neue Funzel will ausgeführt werden. Habe das LV heute mal - bei Tageslicht - vom Mud der Woche befreit. War völlig zugeknastert.


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Dezember 2009)

Da sind morgen abend zum NR entweder Nebelscheinwerfer am Bike notwendig....oder es könnte auch von oben a bissl feucht werden.
Wie auch immer, ich versuche rechtzeitig am Start zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (7. Dezember 2009)

hab ich eigentlich erwähnt dass der NR nur bei hinreichend guten Witterungsverhältnissen stattfindet?  

Nebel, Regen in jeglicher Form und Schneefall definiere ich als "nicht hinreichend gut" ... Aber lasst uns mal sehen wie das Wetter morgen aussieht. Ggf verschieben wir auf Mittwoch?


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Dezember 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> hab ich eigentlich erwähnt dass der NR nur bei hinreichend guten Witterungsverhältnissen stattfindet?
> 
> Nebel, Regen in jeglicher Form und Schneefall definiere ich als "nicht hinreichend gut" ... Aber lasst uns mal sehen wie das Wetter morgen aussieht. Ggf verschieben wir auf Mittwoch?



Ok, ich werde dann mal am Nachmittag aus dem Fenster und dann ins Forum schauen. Dann können wir uns entscheiden...


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Dezember 2009)

Hauptsache, ich bin bis 2215 wieder oder überhaupt zu Hause. Da pflanz ich mich vor die Glotze und erfreue mich


----------



## Kulminator (8. Dezember 2009)

Die Vorhersage für heute abend ist gar net sooo schlecht. Die Entscheidung "ob oder ob nicht" fällt heute Nachmittag. 

2215 ist Pflichttermin ...


----------



## randi (8. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Spessartwölfe
Die Koordinaten für die Weihnachtsfeier am 12.12.09 um 19:30 

Gaststätte Europa
Hindenburgallee 10
63571 Gelnhausen (Hailer)


----------



## Kulminator (8. Dezember 2009)

*Achtung Achtung: *
unsere *wöchentliche nächtliche Ausfahrt* ist auf morgen abend verschoben. Gleiche Uhrzeit, gleicher Ort, ein Tag später - es sind noch Plätze frei. 

Gute Besserung an die Kränkelnden... 

@ Sofa: wie schauts bei dir aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Dezember 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> *Achtung Achtung: *
> unsere *wöchentliche nächtliche Ausfahrt* ist auf morgen abend verschoben. Gleiche Uhrzeit, gleicher Ort, ein Tag später - es sind noch Plätze frei.
> 
> Gute Besserung an die Kränkelnden...
> ...



Danke für die Verschiebung...ich gehe heute abend erst einmal mit Aspirin auf die Chaiselongue. Piggy-Flu kanns nicht sein.


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Dezember 2009)

So'en Beschiss. Heute keine Lieblingssendung um 2215. Und regnen tut es draussen auch nicht.
Da muß ich doch glatt auf die Rolle und die erste Staffel schauen.


----------



## Kulminator (9. Dezember 2009)

schee wars heute... 

hab mich am Berger Hang über Enkheim Richtung BGU vorgearbeitet und über die Hohe Strasse und Mittelbuchen zurück nach HU. Mann o mann war das ne Schweinerei abseits geteerter Wege. 

Wie schauts am WE aus? Hat jemand Lust und Laune ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Dezember 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> schee wars heute...
> 
> Wie schauts am WE aus? Hat jemand Lust und Laune ?



Eigentlich JA, mal sehen wie das Wetter wirklich wird


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich darf noch mal hieran erinnern:

/ArmeLeuteZitiermodusan/

Bruder Jörn schrieb:
Nachdem mir heute der Auftrag des Zeremonienmeisters zuteil wurde, habe ich die mir übertragene Aufgabe soeben erledigt.

Ein Tisch für ca. 20 Personen ist für den Samstag, 19. Dezember 2009 um 19.30 Uhr in der Gaststätte des Mount Book für die Bande reserviert.

Die Bande der üblichen Verdächtigen freut sich auf ein zahlreiches Erscheinen. Die Veranstaltungsparameter sind hinlänglich bekannt, mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen.

/ArmeLeuteZitiermodusaus/ & /Händereibmodusan/


----------



## randi (10. Dezember 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ich darf noch mal hieran erinnern:
> 
> /ArmeLeuteZitiermodusan/
> 
> ...



Und ich darf 

12.12.2009 ab 19:30 Weihnachtsfeier Gaststätte Europa in Hailer als Erinnerung hier posten. Reserviert und geheizt ist.


----------



## Kulminator (11. Dezember 2009)

randi schrieb:


> Und ich darf
> 
> 12.12.2009 ab 19:30 Weihnachtsfeier Gaststätte Europa in Hailer als Erinnerung hier posten. Reserviert und geheizt ist.



Nominiert für diese Veranstaltung waren:
Ede + ...
Rocky
Kulmi + ...
---------
= 5 Personen 


Stimmts so noch?


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. Dezember 2009)

Wir sind in Hailer dabei...

Fahren wir am WE was ?


----------



## Kulminator (11. Dezember 2009)

Ede, wollen wir mal den Aschaffenburger Weihnachtsmarkt in die engere Wahl nehmen? Der Samstag ist wettertechnisch wahrscheinlich die beseere Wahl, oder?


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Dezember 2009)

Bin ganz raus fürs Wochenende.
Gesundheitlich nicht grade auf der Höhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (12. Dezember 2009)

Kulmi, WM können wir machen. 1300 ab Kahl , Wasserturm ?
Später auch o.k.

 Konnte gestern abend nicht mehr antworten da das Forum down war.


----------



## single-malts (12. Dezember 2009)

Servus S-Wölfe,

hätte heute Mittag Lust ne runde zu Biken... so 1.5-2 Std. ab Kahl.
Ist noch jemand unterwegs?

Gruß
single-malts


----------



## Kulminator (13. Dezember 2009)

Herzliche Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag und alles Gute, Ede  

Lass dich heute noch richtig feiern


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Dezember 2009)

Patrick!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem Geburtstag! Gesundheit, Glück & Lucky Trails...






Laß Dich feiern













Beste Grüße auch von den Mädels!




Kulminator schrieb:


>


??? Der Ede raucht doch garnicht???


----------



## randi (13. Dezember 2009)

Alles Gute zum Gerburzeltag :wünscht dir Patrick, Andreas aus G-Town
day:day:day:


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Dezember 2009)

Hi Ede

auch von mir alles Gute zum B-Day

//rocky


----------



## dschugaschwili (13. Dezember 2009)

@ede: die besten wünsche für dich!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (13. Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Lass es dir gutgehen und bleib so wie du bist! Gruß, Marco.


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. Dezember 2009)

Vielen Dank allen Gratulanten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-spass (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo "mtb-ede"...

auch aus dem nördlichen Spessart nachträglich die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag.

Bei gutem Wetter zeig ich Euch "West-Spessart Wölfen" mal die Trails im Nord Spessart.

Da dann Prost.....


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Dezember 2009)

man man man vor lauter arbeit hab ich nicht gemerkt das es hier was zum gratulieren gegeben hat 
*
ede natürlich auch von mir die besten wünschen!
*


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (15. Dezember 2009)

Ede- von mir natürlich auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Bleib Gesund und so wie du bist.


----------



## Kulminator (15. Dezember 2009)

Moin moin .... 

wollte nur kurz hinterlassen, dass man mich bei diesen Aussentemperaturen bestensfalls an irgendeiner Glühweinbude  stehen sieht.  Der heutige NR entfällt deshalb....


----------



## _jazzman_ (15. Dezember 2009)

Ooooha...
Jetzt hab ich mich endlich mal wieder durch die ganzen neuen Beiträge durchgelesen und zum Schluss festgestellt, dass es ja wieder ein Geburtstag zu feiern gab... Bin zwar bissl spät, aber möchts natürlich nicht versäumen:

*Patrick, nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag und weiterhin viel Spaß auf den Trails!*



Viele Grüße von der Alpen Südseite,
Niko


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Dezember 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Moin moin ....
> 
> wollte nur kurz hinterlassen, dass man mich bei diesen Aussentemperaturen bestensfalls an irgendeiner Glühweinbude  stehen sieht.  Der heutige NR entfällt deshalb....



Bin heute sowieso out-of order (Spättermin bei Krankengymnastik)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## single-malts (15. Dezember 2009)

Tach, 

also ich würde mich heute einem NR anschließen, falls es sich jemand anders überlegt (Kahl).

Muss heute aber um 19:00 zu hause sein.

Gruß


----------



## randi (15. Dezember 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Moin moin ....
> 
> wollte nur kurz hinterlassen, dass man mich bei diesen Aussentemperaturen bestensfalls an irgendeiner Glühweinbude  stehen sieht.  Der heutige NR entfällt deshalb....



Wie kein N8Ride  ist doch richtig warm im Vergleich zu Alaska.
Am Sonntag waren wir im Schnee unterwegs (Wegscheide - Horst) -4° wurden am Lenker gemessen, und so haben sich auch meine Zehen angefühlt. Aber dass war es uns Wert


----------



## Kulminator (16. Dezember 2009)

Für das kommende Wochenende bitte diesen wichtigen *Veranstaltungshinweis *beachten ...

*19.12.09
1930
Buchberg*


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Dezember 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Für das kommende Wochenende bitte diesen wichtigen *Veranstaltungshinweis *beachten ...
> 
> *19.12.09
> 1930
> Buchberg*



Ist doch Ehrensache...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. Dezember 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Für das kommende Wochenende bitte diesen wichtigen *Veranstaltungshinweis *beachten ...
> 
> *19.12.09
> 1930
> Buchberg*



Ich bin leider nicht da.


----------



## Kulminator (17. Dezember 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ich bin leider nicht da.



Antrag abgelehnt - du kommst und basta....


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Dezember 2009)

Heute wenigstens mal 1h auf der Rolle GA't 

Mannomann, bin ich fertisch. Net vom GA sondern vom Job. Wird Zeit daß ich ab 23. Urlaube.
Wir sehen uns SA Abend


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Dezember 2009)

Moin!

Schön war's und das Weihnachtsessen sehr gut.

Heute wieder keine Ausfahrt, zu kalt, muß mich mal um die eingefrorenen Wasserleitungen hier kümmern *GRRR*


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. Dezember 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Schön war's und das Weihnachtsessen sehr gut.



wie schön wars denn? und gibt besondere vorkommnisse zu berichten?

na, meinereiner fährt jetzt eh mal zum spanakel ( dämpfer holen. danke bruder!!!) und dort bekomme ich sichere infos aus erster hand...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Dezember 2009)

Gern geschehen.

@Ede - alles Gute für morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (21. Dezember 2009)

equalizer ist eingebaut. jetzt sieht das r. wieder wie ein fahrrad aus. 

@ede: alles wird gut!


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. Dezember 2009)

Danke Jungs, wenn es schief geht kriegt das LV der Kleine ... der kann wenigstens damit umgehen.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (21. Dezember 2009)

Ede mach dir mal keine Sorgen... im nächsten Jahr fahren wir wieder zusammen.
Viel Glück für morgen.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Dezember 2009)

Schnickschnack - du fährst den Bock schön selber. 

Natürlich klappt das, ich bin mein Eisen doch auch los geworden - hat eben 2 Versuche gebraucht aber raus ist's letztendlich doch. Denk an Finale - mit dem Ziel vor Augen kann nichts schief gehen.


----------



## _jazzman_ (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsch Euch und euren Familien schöne und besinnliche Weihnachtstage und einen guten Start ins Jahr 2010, vollgepackt mit Gesundheit, Erfolg, Zufriedenheit und natürlich einer Menge sturzfreier Ausritte auf euren Boliden.

Viele Grüße,
_jazzman_


----------



## Mtb Ede (23. Dezember 2009)

Bin wieder daheim. OP sehr gut gelaufen. Ich steh auf Vollnarkose...kann den Jacko schon verstehen. Kaum Schmerzen, im Vergleich zur ersten OP PillePalle.

Jetzt kommt es darauf an wie sich der beschädigte Nerv entwickelt, von dem hängt ab ob ich in Zukunft an den Main muß ...

Ich wünsch Euch allen eine schöne Zeit, und hoffentlich bis bald auf`m Trail.

Viele Grüße vom Ede


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. Dezember 2009)

Good news. Das wird schon werden, der MRW wird dir sicher erspart bleiben.


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Dezember 2009)

Hi Ede,

auch von mir alles Gute. Hört sich ja gar nicht so schlecht an.
Wird alles wieder gut.....

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. Dezember 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Bin wieder daheim. OP sehr gut gelaufen. Ich steh auf Vollnarkose...kann den Jacko schon verstehen. Kaum Schmerzen, im Vergleich zur ersten OP PillePalle.
> 
> Jetzt kommt es darauf an wie sich der beschädigte Nerv entwickelt, von dem hängt ab ob ich in Zukunft an den Main muß ...
> 
> ...



Na also, Daumendrücken hat geholfen  Welcome back on the track!
Hast' Du Dir wenigstens Deinen Titaneinsatz einpacken lassen? Souvenir oder als Flicken fürs Bike, immer zu gebrauchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (23. Dezember 2009)

*Es weihnachtet sehr !!!*

Freunde, wir wünschen Euch ein schönes Fest und im Neuen Jahr immer geile Trails unter den Stollen


----------



## dschugaschwili (23. Dezember 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wird alles wieder gut.....
> 
> Gruß Rocky



mein reden.


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Dezember 2009)

Guud'n Aaabend!

Heute mit dem neuen Geleucht einen frühen NR gemacht, um die Weihnachtsganskalorien etwas nieder zu kämpfen.
Mannomann, was für ein Gegenwind.
Aber das Weihnachtslichtlein ist klasse  War keine Fehlinvestition


----------



## single-malts (25. Dezember 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Guud'n Aaabend!
> 
> Heute mit dem neuen Geleucht einen frühen NR gemacht, um die Weihnachtsganskalorien etwas nieder zu kämpfen.
> Mannomann, was für ein Gegenwind.
> Aber das Weihnachtslichtlein ist klasse  War keine Fehlinvestition



Was hast du/wurde dir denn für eine Erleuchtung gegönnt


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Dezember 2009)

single-malts schrieb:


> Was hast du/wurde dir denn für eine Erleuchtung gegönnt



DX P7 900 Lumen...die, die jetzt alle haben


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Dezember 2009)

Nachweihnachtlicher Spessartwölferevier-Trailzustandsbericht von heute 14 Uhr:

Wetter war erstaunlich gut, nur zum Ende hin fing es an etwas zu schneien.
Habe mich kurzentschlossen zu einer 90Min Runde aufgerafft. Alzenau, Michelbach usw.
Highlight Birkenhainer, alles dabei von lecker Matsch bis tiefe, gefrorene Spurrillen. Also, kein Vollgas. 
Außerdem merke ich die geringe Fitness.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## single-malts (28. Dezember 2009)

Na, dann sollten wir uns mal zu einem Ausritt ab 17:00 Uhr treffen und mal den Berg hoch machen.

Gruß


----------



## Kulminator (28. Dezember 2009)

melde mich kurz wieder zurück. 

Geht diese Woche was? Am liebsten tagsüber, regelmässige NR dann wieder ab nächster Woche...


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Dezember 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> melde mich kurz wieder zurück.
> 
> Geht diese Woche was? Am liebsten tagsüber, regelmässige NR dann wieder ab nächster Woche...



Ja, jetzt...  duck&weg

Mußte kurzfristigst umdisponieren und nehme mir jetzt (1425) (Aus-)Zeit fürs biken.


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. Dezember 2009)

Hab halt noch die Fäden drin. Weiß nicht ob man da biken sollte.


----------



## Kulminator (28. Dezember 2009)

mal sehen, wie sich das Wetter diese Woche noch macht... 

Habe heute das Kühl- und Abwärmemanagement meiner DX- Lämpchen optimiert. Der Lampenkörper wird nun merklich wärmer - ein gutes Zeichen.... 

Ansonsten steht der Austausch des Antriebes beim RCC an. Mannomann die langen bei den Kettenblättern ja richtig hin. Muss aber sein - das hört sich hinten mittlerweile nicht mehr so gut an...    

Ich geb Bescheid, wann ich fahre....


----------



## Kulminator (28. Dezember 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hab halt noch die Fäden drin. Weiß nicht ob man da biken sollte.



lass das lieber ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Dezember 2009)

Habe mich auf den HK hochgequält, mit dem Schweren  Vorher noch die Kahl entlang über die Wiesen, das hätte ich mir wg. der tiefen schweren Böden besser ersparen sollen.
An der Weggabelung 'Linksrum zum HK' und 'Gradeaus zum Hemsbacher Kreuz' bin ich mal kurzfristig auf einer Eisplatte weggeschmiert 
Oben war die Hölle los, ein Haufen Bikes standen da rum und tonnenweise Wanderer. Schnell die Lampe angebaut und runter. Unser Trail ist noch in einem recht guten Zustand, alles fahrbar. Welle, naja, da war es schon leicht duster. Und die Rinne runter zum Fahrweg ist tief mit nassem Laub verseucht, da kommt man schön ins gleiten.

Aber Alles in Allem, ein netter wenn auch anstrengender Ausflug. Bike, Hose, Jacke, Schuhe sehen aus wie Zsau.


----------



## Kulminator (30. Dezember 2009)

Moin, bei der Wetterlage muss man doch depressiv werden  

Fürchte, ich muss meine Planungen für heute und morgen ändern...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch.

Auf weitere gemeinsame Abenteuer und Beutezüge im neuen Jahr.


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Januar 2010)

Alles Gute im Neuen Jahr wünscht Euch der Kombinatschefe!
Maximaler Spass und minimale Crashs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. Januar 2010)

Ein Wunderschönen Guten Morgen,
ich bin jetzt auch wieder unter den Lebenden  .
Hoffe das ihr alle Gesund und munter ins neue Jahr gerutscht sein, desswegen *Wünsche ich euch ein Gesundes und Frohes neues Jahr 2010*​


----------



## Kulminator (2. Januar 2010)

auch von meiner Seite, die *besten Wünsche fürs neue Jahr*. Ich hoffe auf ein Jahr mit vielen gemeinsamen und sturzfreien Ausfahrten. 

Wer heute Lust und Laune hat, darf sich mir gerne anschliessen. Ich plane eine leichte und konditionell wenig anspruchsvolle Tour mit wenig Höhenmetern - kein MRW - max 2 Stunden ab Hanau. Start ca 12 - 12:30 Uhr.


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Januar 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> auch von meiner Seite, die *besten Wünsche fürs neue Jahr*. Ich hoffe auf ein Jahr mit vielen gemeinsamen und sturzfreien Ausfahrten.
> 
> Wer heute Lust und Laune hat, darf sich mir gerne anschliessen. Ich plane eine leichte und konditionell wenig anspruchsvolle Tour mit wenig Höhenmetern - kein MRW - max 2 Stunden ab Hanau. Start ca 12 - 12:30 Uhr.



Aargh, bin heute schon verbucht.
Und plane eine Ausfahrt für morgen.
Schmeiß Dich mal heute nicht hin & poste den Trailzustandsbericht


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. Januar 2010)

Kulmi: Zu spät gelesen, wäre mitgefahren.
Kombi: Wann willst Du morgen los ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Januar 2010)

@Ede 
Sonntag, 1300 bei hinreichend guten (=kein Schneetreiben) Wetter.
Rufe Dich vorher, sagen wir um 1200, an

Waren heute in Avatar, in 3D und Megasound. 
Mannomann, da hats gewackelt, Geile Show!


----------



## Kulminator (3. Januar 2010)

Morsche .... 

Ede, bin zu früh losgefahren, sonst hätte ich dich schon gerne mitgenommen. 

Die Trails sind in einem erstaunlich guten Zustand. Aufgrund des leichten Frostes sind die Böden nicht mehr ganz so matschig, aber auch nicht festgefroren. Irgendwas dazwischen halt, was noch einigermassen Grip gibt ohne dich komplett "einzusäuen". 

Bin gesundheitlich leicht angeschlagen, deshalb werde ich heute wahrscheinlich nicht mitkommen (ich überlegs mir aber nochmal bis 12 Uhr und gebe rechtzeitig Bescheid). 

Avatar in 3D  Wo seids denn gewesen?


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Januar 2010)

Also, Schneetreiben hat ja aufgehört.
Wir könnten demnach eine Runde drehen, auch wenn es matschig wird.
Wie ist die Stimmung? Halbflach durch den Forst, Michelbach und etwas Klappermühlchen? Oder mehr hm, auf den HK?
Ich peile 1300 an der B8 an. Rufe vorher noch einmal durch

Ede, was macht der Heilungsprozess?


----------



## Kulminator (3. Januar 2010)

Kombi, Ede: ich bin leider raus für heute. Erkältungstechnisch bleib ich heute besser zu hause. 

Wie schauts bei euch diese Woche aus? Dienstag abend 1830 - B8?  Wird diese Woche kalt - aber ein kurzer NR geht immer....


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Januar 2010)

Kulmi : Ist mir heute auch nix... DI 1830, B8 wird angestrebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo, ich wünsche Euch alles Gute im neuen Jahr!
Viel Gesundheit, Erfolg, Zufriedenheit und natürlich weiterhin viel Spaß beim Biken und viele aufregende Touren im Jahr 2010.

Viele Grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## Kulminator (4. Januar 2010)

kalt heute ...

morgen wirds noch kälter ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Januar 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> kalt heute ...
> 
> morgen wirds noch kälter ...



Auf die Rollen, Ihr Männer!!!


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Januar 2010)

Ich hab nur Rollen am Körper...


----------



## Kulminator (5. Januar 2010)

interessante Diskussion hier


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Januar 2010)

Happy B-Day Bruder und alles gute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (8. Januar 2010)

Auch von mir und Maren alles Gute und herzliche Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag 

Lass dich feiern


----------



## _jazzman_ (8. Januar 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
Feier ordentlich...!


----------



## Kulminator (8. Januar 2010)

auch von uns fette kulminatorische Geburtstagsgrüsse und ein sturzfreies neues Lebensjahr ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Januar 2010)

Ende des Arbeitstages //Gäähn//

aber...


Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Bruder !
Gesundes Jahr & Top Saison...


wünscht die Familie Kombi


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Januar 2010)

Mal sehen, ob es heute Nacht noch schneit 

Wenn dem so ist bin ich morsche früh auf dem Bike und erklimme den HK


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. Januar 2010)

Dem Bruder alles Gute zum Geburtstag von M+P


----------



## Kulminator (8. Januar 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob es heute Nacht noch schneit
> 
> Wenn dem so ist bin ich morsche früh auf dem Bike und erklimme den HK



würde gerne mitkommen - habe aber seit ner Woche Probs mit der Schulter. Mit Ibuprofen gehts einigermassen - wollte mich aber am WE noch schonen..


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Januar 2010)

2,5 Cappus reingezogen, ein lecker Heringsbrötchen dazu (holl.: echt lekker Heringbrootje). 
Gehe mich jetzt mal mollig anziehen und dann mit dem Freak in den Snej


----------



## Hot Rod1 (9. Januar 2010)

Wir haben gestern einen Snow-N8-Ride gemacht...das war zwar äußerst kalt aber auch super geil. Im Schnee fahren macht echt Spaß.
Also raus aufs Bike Leute! 

Schönen Gruß,
HR


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Januar 2010)

Komme grade von draußen, hast Recht HR1, war super geil 





Für den Hahnenkamm hats nicht gereicht (jedenfalls nicht die Power in den Beinen), also ein bissl Barbarossaquelle, Birkenhainer, den jungfräulichen Klappermühlchentrail usw. Geht ziemlich in die Beine, wenn ma mit (aus Sicherheitsgründen) abgesenktem Sattel fährt.
Shit ist es nur auf den Straßen, bei festgefahrenem Schnee. Da haben die MM&BB keinen Grip. Aber im Wald, Schnee auf Schotter usw. ists bestens

der Kombi geht jetzt duschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Januar 2010)

@Bruder,

danke noch mal für die Einladung  ich hoffe, Ihr habt es noch ordentlich krachen lassen und alle sind gut nach Hause gekomment.

Hier noch ein Montagefoto der DX-Sigma-Chimäre. Das funzt. Ach ja, Zahnscheibe zwischenlegen ist wichtig. Und etwas Silikon oder Kaugummi auf die Kabeleinführstelle.





@Kulmi,
heute Fahren, da weiss ich noch nicht...haben Besuch zum Mittagessen und ich keine Ahnung, wann ich mich loseisen könnte


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Januar 2010)

Euer Erscheinen hat mich gefreut. War doch ein geselliger Abend.

Und da das Gereichte recht schnell zu Neige ging zeigt, dass es euch geschmeckt hat. 

@Kombi - da muss ich doch mal ummontieren.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (10. Januar 2010)

Das Essen sehr lecker und der Abend war wieder einmal super! 
Schönen Sonntag euch allen.


----------



## Franken_biker (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
sorry, dass ich einfach so in Eure Diskussion platze; Euer Forum wurde mir für meine Frage/n empfohlen. Folgende Situation:
Hallo,
ich plane z.Z. eine Mehrtagestour vom Spessart in/über die Rhön. Derzeitiger Planungsstand ist, dass wir in Weibersbrunn/Rothenbuch anfangen und etwa bis Bad Salzungen fahren. Die Tour soll(te) insgesamt nicht zu sportlich sein, da ein paar MTB-Neulinge dabei sein werden.Da ich mich dort (leider!) noch nicht auskenne, freue ich mich über Tipps/Tourenvorschläge/Empfehlungen.Frohes Schrauben!
Danke & Gruss


----------



## Kulminator (10. Januar 2010)

Franken_biker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> sorry, dass ich einfach so in Eure Diskussion platze; Euer Forum wurde mir für meine Frage/n empfohlen. Folgende Situation:
> Hallo,
> ich plane z.Z. eine Mehrtagestour vom Spessart in/über die Rhön. Derzeitiger Planungsstand ist, dass wir in Weibersbrunn/Rothenbuch anfangen und etwa bis Bad Salzungen fahren. Die Tour soll(te) insgesamt nicht zu sportlich sein, da ein paar MTB-Neulinge dabei sein werden.Da ich mich dort (leider!) noch nicht auskenne, freue ich mich über Tipps/Tourenvorschläge/Empfehlungen.Frohes Schrauben!
> Danke & Gruss



Da bist du hier nicht ganz falsch - auch wenn wir eher (aus Frankfurter Seite) im Vorspessart unterwegs sind. 
Von Weibersbrunn in nördliche Richtung führt der Eselsweg . Ist eigentlich ein Wanderweg, wird aber auch von vielen Bikern befahren. Auf dem E kommt ihr schon mal bis Schlüchtern - das ist von Weibersbrunn aus auf jeden Fall in zwei Tagesetappen machbar. Leider hab ich keine wirklich gute Idee und keine Erfahrung, wie man von Schlüchtern weiter Richtung Bad Salzungen kommt? Da müsstest du dich anderswo durchfragen? 

Woher ist denn eure MTB Gruppe?


----------



## Franken_biker (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

danke für den Vorschlag mit dem Eselsweg....hatte schon paar Forenbeiträge mit dem bzw. über das "E"gelesen und konnt mit der Abkürzung nix anfangen - bis gerade eben. klingt auf alle Fälle interessant und durchaus machbar 
Meine Gruppe (und ich) kommen aus dem Raum Nürnberg.
Gruss


----------



## Kulminator (10. Januar 2010)

Nernbercher, Allmächd... 

Vielleicht schliessen wir uns euch zeitweise an - wir sind den E-Weg auf ganzer Länge in 2 Etappen gefahren (von Schlüchtern Richtung Süden) - besonders Ehrgeizige schaffen den Komplettweg innerhalb eines Tages. Stellenweise ist der E auf gut aufgebauten Forst- und Waldwegen, stellenweise aber auch trailig. Mit guten Bikes und entsprechender Bereifung aber alles problemlos fahrbar. 

Wann solls denn losgehen?


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Januar 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wann solls denn losgehen?



Nächstes WoE, Samstag um 700, aber nur, wenn's Schnee hat 

Scherz beisieite, bei der Tour wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. Januar 2010)

Boah was für ein Kraftakt die Anreise mit dem Rad auf die Arbeit.:kotz:
Habe mal eine Frage, kann es sein, das man Kondition verliert, wenn man 3 Monate nicht radelt?
Hoffentlich komme ich wieder nach Hause.

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (11. Januar 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Boah was für ein Kraftakt die Anreise mit dem Rad auf die Arbeit.:kotz:
> Habe mal eine Frage, kann es sein, das man Kondition verliert, wenn man 3 Monate nicht radelt?
> 
> 
> // Rocky



Ja, das kann sein...dafür gewinnt man an anderer Stelle dazu.

Denke über Spikes nach...


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. Januar 2010)

Glatt war nicht das Problem eher der hohe Schnee.
Habe für die Strecke 75 Minuten gebraucht normal sind 40-45.


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. Januar 2010)

Spikes damit ich mal wieder auf´s Bike komme und es mich nicht gleich wieder hinlatzt.


----------



## der-silberfisch (11. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich zur Zeit noch frei habe werde ich morgen vormittag mal am Hahnenkamm rumfahren. Abfahrt 10:30 ab Wasserturm Kahl
Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Zeit und Lust.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Kulminator (11. Januar 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Boah was für ein Kraftakt die Anreise mit dem Rad auf die Arbeit.:kotz:



guter Tag, um wieder mit dem Biken zu beginnen...  




Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Spikes damit ich mal wieder auf´s Bike komme und es mich nicht gleich wieder hinlatzt.



im Wald gehts bestimmt gut - ohne Spikes.



der-silberfisch schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da ich zur Zeit noch frei habe werde ich morgen vormittag mal am Hahnenkamm rumfahren. Abfahrt 10:30 ab Wasserturm Kahl
> Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Zeit und Lust.
> ...



Wäre da nicht die andere blöde Art der Beschäftigung, welche meine Anwesenheit erfordert ... 
Dir viel Spass morgen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Januar 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Glatt war nicht das Problem eher der hohe Schnee.
> Habe für die Strecke 75 Minuten gebraucht normal sind 40-45.



Ich konnte es ja auch nicht lassen und bin am Sonntag noch mal 90min durch den Alzenauer Wald getrudelt. 11er Schnitt und das meistens flach 
Fies wird es, wenn ein Haufen Spaziergänger und noch ein paar Gäule die Schneedecke festgetrampelt haben und der Fahrer denkt er sei auf einer permanenten Buckelpiste. Jedenfalls fühle ich jetzt einige Muskeln mehr als sonst, das verschärfte Gleichgewicht halten zieht die Körner.

Ach ja , eine Horde Rentner auf Freigang waren über mich doch ziemlich erstaunt und wollten lautstark wissen ob ich denn auch Winterreifen aufgezogen hätte /Prust/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (11. Januar 2010)

Morgen fahre ich wieder mit dem Auto.
Das war mörderisch, da sind die festgetrampelten Wege noch das kleinste Problem. Die Schneehaufen kosten Kraft ohne Ende.

// Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Januar 2010)

Wie verliert man eigentlich etwas, dass man nicht hat?


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. Januar 2010)

Du bist immer sooooooo gemein.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Januar 2010)

Neeiiiin, das kommt dir nur so vor.

Zudem ich mich derzeit an das Motto halte: "Wer im Glashaus sitzt, muß verdammt gut werfen können."

Ich habe jetzt schon Angst davor, den Bock aus dem Keller zu holen und 'ne Runde zu drehen. [frown]


----------



## Hot Rod1 (11. Januar 2010)

Dazu sag ich nur: Diesen Freitag 19Uhr Niteride im Taunus.Seid dabei!!!
Gruß,
HR


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Januar 2010)

Freitag spielen die Lions gegen die Haie - das erfordert meine Anwesenheit in der ESH.


----------



## Kulminator (14. Januar 2010)

... blubb ...


----------



## Kulminator (14. Januar 2010)

... blubb blubb ...


----------



## schu2000 (14. Januar 2010)

wasn hier für ein rumgeblubber??


----------



## mtb-spass (14. Januar 2010)

blubb....blubb..blubbb

man muss auch mal pause mache könne, 

jetzt ist die zeit

dann brennt die luft im märz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (14. Januar 2010)

Pause? Nix da  grad jetzt im Weiß machts doch so viel Spaß! Es sei denn man ist erkältet


----------



## Hot Rod1 (14. Januar 2010)

Apropo weiß: Morgen 19Uhr Hohemark! Weiß, dunkel und bergab


----------



## randi (15. Januar 2010)

mtb-spass schrieb:


> blubb....blubb..blubbb
> 
> man muss auch mal pause mache könne,
> 
> ...


Schnelle Radfahrer werden im Winter gemacht.
Habe am zweiten Jäner einen 80er gefahren  blub blub,

und Techniktraining im Schnee macht besoders viel Spaß. Vor allem bleibt das Radel schön sauber. Und in dem östlichen Spessartwolfsrevier Rund um den Buchberg gibt es keine Eisplatten.


----------



## Kulminator (15. Januar 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> wasn hier für ein rumgeblubber??



blubb blubb blubb



mtb-spass schrieb:


> blubb....blubb..blubbb
> 
> man muss auch mal pause mache könne,
> 
> ...



 



Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Apropo weiß: Morgen 19Uhr Hohemark! Weiß, dunkel und bergab



schaff ich net ... 



randi schrieb:


> Schnelle Radfahrer werden im Winter gemacht.



wer will denn schon schnell sein?? Wir sind doch Genussbiker und gehen unseren Sport mit altersgerechten Aktivitäten an...


----------



## _jazzman_ (15. Januar 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> wer will denn schon schnell sein?? Wir sind doch Genussbiker und gehen unseren Sport mit *altersgerechten Aktivitäten* an...



Mein Sohnemann und ich werden deshalb nächste Woche mit dem Schlitten alle Kärntner Rodelbahnen unsicher machen...


----------



## Kulminator (15. Januar 2010)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Mein Sohnemann und ich werden deshalb nächste Woche mit dem Schlitten alle Kärntner Rodelbahnen unsicher machen...



  ... und ich steh bald auf den Brettln ...


----------



## randi (15. Januar 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ... und ich steh bald auf den Brettln ...


Natürlich Altersgerechte Geschwindigkeit 

Neid, 
Skifahrn, is das ....
dann viel Spaß und Hals und Beinbruch


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. Januar 2010)

Und, was geht?


----------



## Kulminator (15. Januar 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Und, was geht?



morgen zum Vogelsberg - in altergerechter Geschwindigkeit über die Loipen. Nachmittags solls Aufklaren - ich hab die Hoffnung auf etwas Sonne. Alpin ist noch offen - kollidiert zeitlich mit meinen Büroaktivitäten. 

Und selbst? Was geht? Willste ne Runde drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (15. Januar 2010)

Immer träger und f.  Alleine kein Bock.


----------



## Kulminator (15. Januar 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Immer träger und f.  Alleine kein Bock.



komm halt morgen mit in den Schnee ...  ich bin auch alleine unterwegs ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. Januar 2010)

Wann soll ich wo sein ?


----------



## Kulminator (15. Januar 2010)

das klären wir telefonisch ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Januar 2010)

Heute Abend notgedrungen mal wieder auf der Rolle.
Draußen ist es ja nicht soo einladend und WoE...mal sehen.
Ski&Langlauf def. nicht.
War auch superharte Woche.
Muß mich jetzt hinlegen GN8


----------



## Kulminator (17. Januar 2010)

heute definitiv "Indoor" ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Januar 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> heute definitiv "Indoor" ...



Yes ! Siff-Deluxe, da draußen


----------



## Kulminator (17. Januar 2010)

maximal ... :kotz:


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Januar 2010)

Das wär doch mal cooles Projekt für dieses Jahr 

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/113529/


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Januar 2010)

@Kombi - ich kann leider nicht sagen wer die Finale Karte hat. Ich habe sie nicht.


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Januar 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> @Kombi - ich kann leider nicht sagen wer die Finale Karte hat. Ich habe sie nicht.




Rocky hat'se


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (19. Januar 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Das wär doch mal cooles Projekt für dieses Jahr
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/113529/



Wie geil ist das denn? Habe mit den richtig mitgelacht.  Sieht nach ne menge Spaß aus.


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Januar 2010)

Oh happy day!

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag lieber Roman.

// Rocky


----------



## schu2000 (20. Januar 2010)

Oh der Kulmi hat Geburtstag?!? Da wünsch ich auch alles Gute, viel Gesundheit, wenig (oder besser keine) Stürze und jede Menge Spaß beim Biken!!!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Januar 2010)

Häbbie B-Day Kulmi. Alles Gute zum Wiegenfest.


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. Januar 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag lieber Roman,wünschen M+P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-spass (20. Januar 2010)

ja, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Roman

hier auch ein Link was wir noch alles schaffen können...
http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid1137883380?bctid=21337502001


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Januar 2010)

Na, da wollen wi auch nicht nachstehen und wünschen dem Romanator Kulminatore alles Gute zum Geburtstag, die Fam. Kombi!  
Happy Trails, und nicht nur dieses Jahr!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (20. Januar 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute und die besten Glückwünsche. Feier schön!
Gruß,
Marco


----------



## _jazzman_ (20. Januar 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Roman!
Feier schön und lass es krachen...

VG, Niko


----------



## Zilli (20. Januar 2010)

Uiiii 

, da bin ich ja noch rechtzeitig von der A***** gekommen, um Dir zu gratulieren.
Alles Gute, auch von meiner besseren Hälfte, viel Freude und Spass am Hobby und allzeit heile Knochen.


----------



## Kulminator (20. Januar 2010)

Allen Gratulanten maximalsten Dank ...  

ich hoffe, ihr hattet einen ähnlich guten Tag...


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Januar 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ich hoffe, ihr hattet einen ähnlich guten Tag...



Nee. leider nicht...
Kann nur noch besser werden.
Freue mich aber schon auf unseren Ausflug


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (21. Januar 2010)

Von mir natürlich auch alles gute nachträglich zu deinem Geburtstag. Bleib so wie du bist.


----------



## Kulminator (21. Januar 2010)

mtb-spass schrieb:


> hier auch ein Link was wir noch alles schaffen können...
> http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid1137883380?bctid=21337502001



irre, wie die Jungs auf den Bikes unterwegs sind ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Januar 2010)

Sehr geehrte Genossen,

bezugnehmend auf meine aktuellen bronchio-pharinghitischen Malaisen sowie postoperativer Traumen sage ich jede potentielle Teilnahme an heutigen ausserhäuslichen radgestützten Freizeitaktivitäten ab. 






Schnief, der Kombi


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (24. Januar 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte Genossen,
> 
> bezugnehmend auf meine aktuellen bronchio-pharinghitischen Malaisen sowie postoperativer Traumen sage ich jede potentielle Teilnahme an heutigen ausserhäuslichen radgestützten Freizeitaktivitäten ab.
> 
> ...



Dann wünsche ich dir schnelle genesung.


----------



## Kulminator (24. Januar 2010)

sooo schlimm, Kombi? 

Auch von uns, gute und schnelle Genesung ...


----------



## der-silberfisch (25. Januar 2010)

Tach zusammen,

nachdem es wieder so schön geschneit hat werde ich heute abend mal eine Runde im ALzenauer Wald drehen.
Startpunkt wird der Bahnhof Großkrotzenburg (auf der Gymnasiumseite) sein. Ich werde so um 1950 bei mir losfahren und ca 10 Minuten später am Bahnhof sein. Als Fahrzeit habe ich so an 90 Minuten gedacht.

Wenn jemand mitkommen will bitte bei mir melden weil ich sonst eventuell woanders lang fahre.

PN oder Fon 01608584808

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. Januar 2010)

Sorry, Robert aber mir geht der Schnee langsam auf die Nüsse...

Kombi geht´s wieder?


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Januar 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kombi geht´s wieder?



Das Hals ist feuerrot (jedenfalls innen) und die Nase läuft in Strömen. Habe 35 Taschentücher heute durchgemacht.

Dafür gehts meinem Kopf (der OP-Narbe) bestens. Schätze, ich kann den Helm am Wochenende wieder aufsetzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-silberfisch (25. Januar 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Das Hals ist feuerrot (jedenfalls innen) und die Nase läuft in Strömen. Habe 35 Taschentücher heute durchgemacht.



Gute Besserung! Das hört sich ja fies an 

Im Wald wars geil. Teilweise spiegelglatt unter dem Schnee. Und wie viele Autos da tagsüber im Wald unterwegs sind sieht man grade bei dem Wetter gut.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## _jazzman_ (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

falls jemand von euch Lust auf einen Wölfe- oder Freireiterausflug hat, vom 09. - 11.07. findet in Saalbach das erste Freeride Festival statt.

Ich werde vom 02.07. - 11.07. in Saalbach urlauben. Würd mich freuen, wenn man das eine oder andere bekannte Gesicht trifft.

Viele Grüße
Niko


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Januar 2010)

Gestern um 1930 nach Hause gekommen. Minus 6 Grad. Also, vor der kalten Nacht wieder alle Buchsbäume reingeräumt. 
Minus 12 Grad heute morgen 
Da geht ja mal garnix, draußen auf dem Bike.
Selbst auf der Rolle war gestern abend die Luft raus, bzw. kam durch die noch triefende Nase nicht in ausreichender Menge in den alten Blasebalg.
Fitness ist damit auch im Eimer.
Wochenede? Nur, wenn es weggetaut hat. In Eiskanälen wollte ich nicht fahren...


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Januar 2010)

Männer,

was geht an diesem lausigen Wochenende?

So langsam kommt der Frust auf...das geht schon so weit, daß ich Bikes auseinandernehme um sie wieder zusammenzusetzen anstatt zu fahren.
Diese Woche im Programm: Schwergängige Crank Brothers 5050XX. Totaldemontage, Lager raus, Lagersitze nachpoliert, Dichtungsringe sind im Eimer. Also was besorgt, schön gefettet, zusammengepfriemelt, eingestellt. Neue Außenplatten drauf, Madenschrauben teilweise getauscht. Fertisch.
Muss mir das nächste Bauteil suchen, dann wird das auch klinisch behandelt.
Macht aber nicht so richtig Schbass.
Falls es doch noch mal richtig schneien würde anstatt Siff-Regen, dann könnte man es direkt ja noch mal am H-Kamm probieren.
Abstimmung morgen, ggfs. kurzfristiger Tourstart am frühen Nachmittag

der Kombi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Januar 2010)

Ich muss morgen den B-Day eines uns bekannten Mitstreiters aus der bajuwarischen Landeshauptstadt feiern und bin somit für's Wochenende rows.


----------



## Mtb Ede (29. Januar 2010)

Tja, Kombi was willst Du  bei dem Siff denn machen ?

Hallenfußball bei Soccer4all wär mal eine Alternative...


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. Januar 2010)

Habe heute morgen schon Bekanntschaft mit dem Trottoir gemacht. Beim Gang (=Schleich) zum Bäcker bin ich schon mal hingerutscht 

Im Moment würde ich biken für heute Mittag auch nicht empfehlen


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. Januar 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hallenfußball bei Soccer4all wär mal eine Alternative...



Bin zwar kein Fußballer aber normalerweise für fast jeden chaiss zu haben.
Abendtermin oder WoE?
Kulmi, Sofa, Rocky, Bruder, HR1, Lugxx und all die anderen im Umkreis... wer wäre bei einer Hallenfußballaktion dabei?


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. Januar 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Bin zwar kein Fußballer aber normalerweise für fast jeden chaiss zu haben.
> Abendtermin oder WoE?
> Kulmi, Sofa, Rocky, Bruder, HR1, Lugxx und all die anderen im Umkreis... wer wäre bei einer Hallenfußballaktion dabei?



Mir egal, die sind täglich bis 24 Uhr da. 6 besser 8 Kicker sollten wir schon sein. 60 Min = 45,00 EUR, 90 Min = 65,00 EUR für den Court. 
Ist online buchbar.


----------



## Kulminator (31. Januar 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hallenfußball bei Soccer4all wär mal eine Alternative...



Moin Miteinander, man kann bei dem Siff z.B. Skifahren - Alpin oder Apres ...  

Ich spiel(t)e eigentlich immer gerne Fussball - aber bei Hallenfussball hab ich mit meinem Knie Bedenken. Bin ja heilfroh, dass Biken und Ski mittlerweile wieder ohne Probs gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (1. Februar 2010)

Kulmi: Wir kicken nur im Altherrenmodus...würde bestimmt Spass machen. Danach noch Apres im netten Ambiente...
Aber bei der Resonanz hier brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. Februar 2010)

Also ich würde mitmachen. Spiele zur Zeit ja sowieso 1 mal die Woche Hallenfussball in Rodenbach. Ich wäre dabei


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Februar 2010)

Ich habe meine Fußballstiefel bereits vor einigen Jahren an den Nagel gehängt. Der stumpfe Hallenboden bekommt mir nicht, ich ziehe die gefrorene Spielfläche vor.


----------



## Kulminator (2. Februar 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi: Wir kicken nur im Altherrenmodus...würde bestimmt Spass machen. Danach noch Apres im netten Ambiente...
> Aber bei der Resonanz hier brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen.



Wenn was zusammengeht, komme ich gerne mit...


----------



## Kulminator (5. Februar 2010)

Hey, ihr schreibfaulen S&cke ... 

für den Sonntag plane ich, mal wieder meine Dietzenbacher Dame auszuführen. LMB gibts keinen, die Tour wird völlig unspektakulär auf einigermassen befestigten Wegen entlangführen, wann und wie lange steht auch noch nicht fest, bei einer unerwarteten Wetteränderung fahre ich natürlich nicht, Mitfahrer sind willkommen.  

Wer wäre dabei?


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Februar 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hey, ihr schreibfaulen S&cke ...
> 
> für den Sonntag plane ich, mal wieder meine Dietzenbacher Dame auszuführen. LMB gibts keinen, die Tour wird völlig unspektakulär auf einigermassen befestigten Wegen entlangführen, wann und wie lange steht auch noch nicht fest, bei einer unerwarteten Wetteränderung fahre ich natürlich nicht, Mitfahrer sind willkommen.
> 
> Wer wäre dabei?



Ich.


----------



## Kulminator (5. Februar 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich.



  

und wer noch?


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Februar 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> und wer noch?



WasndasfürneFrage.
Scharre schon mit den Hufen. Bin dabei.
Werde den Bock heute schon mal aus dem Winterschlaf zerren und schmieren


----------



## Kulminator (6. Februar 2010)

übertreibs nicht ... das wird morgen eine jahreszeitenangepasste Altherrenrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Februar 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> übertreibs nicht ... das wird morgen eine jahreszeitenangepasste Altherrenrunde



Das hört sich doch gut an. Also Glühwein in den Streamer (hält den Silberrücken außen und innen warm )


----------



## Kulminator (6. Februar 2010)

hmm .. so kann man es natürlich auch ausdrücken ...


----------



## Kulminator (6. Februar 2010)

Vorschlag:


Sonntag 1300 - B8 - leichtes Gerät.


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Februar 2010)

Kann von Abstechern auf Waldwegen nur abraten. Bin heute mal etwas auf dem UNAUSPRECHLICHEN am fliessenden Gewässer auf und ab gefahren. Da war es Schnee- und Eisfrei. Auf den Stichwegen jedoch sitzt es noch ganz dicke 
Aber 1300 ist gut. Leichtes Gerät auch.
Wir drei klingeln uns morgen mal besser zusammen...


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. Februar 2010)

Roger 1300 B8, leichtes Gerät mit schwerem Fahrer...Carbon statt Kondition


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Februar 2010)

Ok 1399 B8. Mal sehen wie es da hinten sich wegemäßig so anläßt. Ggfs suchen wir uns dann einen fahrbaren Weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (7. Februar 2010)

wir machen es so: der "schwere" Fahrer fährt vor - kommt er durch, schaffen wir Leichtgewichte das auch - kommt er nicht durch, machen wir davon Bilder


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Februar 2010)

Mein lieber Scholli...Häuptling Pochender Quadrizeps (insbesondere Musculus vastus lateralis) grüsst die Bleichgesichter!

War zum Schluss a bissl kalt, aber sonst nette Ausfahrt mit dem Harten Kern der Spessartwölfe.

Wünsch angenehme Nachtruhe und eine angenehme Woche.


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. Februar 2010)

Zwar Siff Deluxe aber trotzdem gut.

Der leichteste Fahrer...mit dem Bronze Abzeichen.


----------



## Kulminator (8. Februar 2010)

nix für weak-eggs .... 


mann o mann, die erste ordentliche Tour in 2010 hat ganz schön reingehaun...


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Februar 2010)

So, alle Welt feiert...wir arbeiten 
Nachdem ich am Wochenende schon nicht auf dem Bike war (ich gestehe, noch nicht mal auf der Rolle) mache ich das heute abend wett und rolle.


----------



## Kulminator (16. Februar 2010)

Boston, 28 F, Schneefall  - auch keine Alternative...


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Februar 2010)

wo du dich wieder rumtreibst


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Februar 2010)

Ach ist das geil...da draussen ist's schlagartig Sommer geworden. Sonne scheint , es ist warm .

Muss doch mal versuchen heute abend eine Runde zu drehen. Fiat lux!


----------



## Kulminator (17. Februar 2010)

Denver, 44F, Sonnenschein - wird allmählich besser. Ganz am Horizont sind hohe Berge zu erkennen ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Februar 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Denver, 44F, Sonnenschein - wird allmählich besser. Ganz am Horizont sind hohe Berge zu erkennen ...



Nice, dafür wirds hier schon wieder schlechter. Wie erwartet, Regen und überfr. Nässe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (18. Februar 2010)

Bend, OR - 47 F, bewölkt - es wird Zeit, dass ich nach Kalifornien komme...


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Februar 2010)

Bin verm. bis Sonntag Internetmäßig offline aus techn. Gründen. Aber zu Hause. Wenn Bock aufs Biken besteht, kurz mal anrufen.


----------



## Kulminator (19. Februar 2010)

San Francisco, 61F, leicht bewölkt ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Februar 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> San Francisco, 61F, leicht bewölkt ...



Angeber


----------



## schu2000 (19. Februar 2010)

ach kulmi jetzt hör halt auf!


----------



## Kulminator (20. Februar 2010)

Palm Springs, 67F, sonnig ... heute ist es an der Zeit, ein Bike zu mieten und die Canyons unsicher zu machen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Februar 2010)

Bin zurück in die Online-Welt 


 Hahnenkamm, 10Grad Celsius, Sonnig = Fast wie Sommer.
Trails runter, z.Zt. unfahrbar.
WABs runter, nur mit ausgefahrenen Stützrädern (=Füße) fahrbar.

Bike und Fahrer komplett eingesaut. Auf den Splitt- und Feldwegen läuft kein Wasser ab = schwerer Boden. Da kann man reintreten wie ein Ochs.

Schön war's trotzdem.

Und heute abend wird der Grill angeworfen


----------



## Kulminator (21. Februar 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hahnenkamm, 10Grad Celsius, Sonnig = Fast wie Sommer.
> Trails runter, z.Zt. unfahrbar.
> WABs runter, nur mit ausgefahrenen Stützrädern (=Füße) fahrbar.
> 
> ...



das gibt gleich Kondition für die Saison....

habe mir gestern fürs WE ein Bike gemietet. Fully hatte er nicht, dafür ein einigermassen vernünftig ausgestattetes HardTail mit RockShox Gabel und Truvativ Teilen und fetten Kenda Reifen bestückt. Bei meiner gestrigen Erkundungstour bin ich erst mal nur auf befestigten Wegen geblieben und habe die unglaublichen Kulisse aus Palmen und Berge genossen. Irgendwie kommt mir der Ort hier eh vor wie ein gaaaanz grosser Golfplatz, der immer wieder von Strassen und Hotels unterbrochen wird, aber dadurch nicht an landschaftlicher Schönheit verliert. Heute wollte ich auch mal Offroad. Das Gelände ist staubig und steinig. Es soll aber einige interessante Trails geben. Bin gespannt. 

Zur Erholung gehts danach an den Pool (oh, hätte ich das etwa nicht erwähnen sollen?) ...


----------



## Kulminator (22. Februar 2010)

wie geil hier... die mir empfohlene Spielwiese hat sich als gigantisches Trailgebiet erwiesen mit unzähligen Singletrails aller Schwierigkeitsgrade. Irgendwie wie ein komplett mit Trails durchsetzter Gebirgszug . Ich hab erst einen kleinen Teil gesehen und befahren - und was man so alles noch erkennen kann, sieht sehr vielversprechend aus.  Der Boden ist steinig und stellenweise leicht verblockt - aber ziemlich flowing fahrbar. Hier können sich Wölfe und Freireiter richtig wohlfühlen. Mal sehen, ob ich mich morgen nochmal 1-2 Stündchen losreissen kann und nochmal auf Erkundungstour gehe....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (22. Februar 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> wie geil hier... die mir empfohlene Spielwiese hat sich als gigantisches Trailgebiet erwiesen mit unzähligen Singletrails aller Schwierigkeitsgrade. Irgendwie wie ein komplett mit Trails durchsetzter Gebirgszug . Ich hab erst einen kleinen Teil gesehen und befahren - und was man so alles noch erkennen kann, sieht sehr vielversprechend aus.  Der Boden ist steinig und stellenweise leicht verblockt - aber ziemlich flowing fahrbar. Hier können sich Wölfe und Freireiter richtig wohlfühlen. Mal sehen, ob ich mich morgen nochmal 1-2 Stündchen losreissen kann und nochmal auf Erkundungstour gehe....



Bist ja wirklich weg.....  Dachte deine Temperatur durchsagen waren nur Spaß. 
Viel Spaß....


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Februar 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> wie geil hier... die mir empfohlene Spielwiese hat sich als gigantisches Trailgebiet erwiesen mit unzähligen Singletrails aller Schwierigkeitsgrade. Irgendwie wie ein komplett mit Trails durchsetzter Gebirgszug . Ich hab erst einen kleinen Teil gesehen und befahren - und was man so alles noch erkennen kann, sieht sehr vielversprechend aus.  Der Boden ist steinig und stellenweise leicht verblockt - aber ziemlich flowing fahrbar. Hier können sich Wölfe und Freireiter richtig wohlfühlen. Mal sehen, ob ich mich morgen nochmal 1-2 Stündchen losreissen kann und nochmal auf Erkundungstour gehe....



Wo bleiben die Beweisfotos, mein Lieber?
Wo genau ist die Spielwiese?


----------



## Kulminator (22. Februar 2010)

Fotos kann ich hier nicht auf den Laptop überspielen. Die reiche ich noch nach. 

Meine neue Spielwiese ist ein Gebirgszug nahe Palm Springs, zwischen Palm Canyon und Cathedral City. Hier bekannt als Goat Trails. 

@Sofa: klar bin ich weg. Über das Wetter und die heimischen Temperaturen macht man keine Scherze...


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Februar 2010)

Na. der Link hat schon gereicht um einem das Wasser im Munde zusammen laufen zu lassen


----------



## schu2000 (22. Februar 2010)

Ach Kulmi gebs doch zu, Du liegst mit ner üblen Erkältung daheim auf der Couch und bist gar net in Amerikanien


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. Februar 2010)

Ich hoffe, ihr habt euch das angesehen:


Alter Falter, die sind flott unterwegs.
Ist eine Strecke, die wir auch noch nicht kennen.
Aber im Sommer kennenlernen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (24. Februar 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ach Kulmi gebs doch zu, Du liegst mit ner üblen Erkältung daheim auf der Couch und bist gar net in Amerikanien



na na .. du wirst mich doch nicht zu Falschaussagen verführen wollen?


----------



## Kulminator (24. Februar 2010)

ganz schön nervig: heute ist es schon wieder sonnig ...  

und dazu sollen es heute nachmittag über 25°C werden ... nicht auszuhalten ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Februar 2010)

Männer,

wie siehts mit einem geplanten Ausritt am Samstag aus?
1300B8
Schweres Gelände oder bäh-Asphalt?


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Februar 2010)

SA 1300 B8 bin ich dabei, Kombi.
Die Finale Strecke bist Du sogar teilweise selbst gefahren. Rocky, Bruder und Du.
Unten sind die dann links, wir immer rechts glaub ich. War glaub ich dieser Hagel-Tag.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. Februar 2010)

Stimmt Ede, wir haben uns in der Schutzhütte während des Hagelschauers untergestellt. Noch knapp 10 Wochen, dann sehen wir da unten wieder mal nach dem Rechten. 

Ich werde wohl erst in 3 Wochen wieder auf's Bike steigen, Samstag spiele ich Hockey und die Woche drauf geht's erst mal ein paar Tage zum boarden.


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Februar 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Stimmt Ede, wir haben uns in der Schutzhütte während des Hagelschauers untergestellt. Noch knapp 10 Wochen, dann sehen wir da unten wieder mal nach dem Rechten.



Wenn Ihr's sagt...sieht ganz anders aus wenn kein Laub auf den Bäumen ist. Hat auch seinen Reiz, aber grün war mir lieber.

Und...wieder nage ich dran, doch noch mal in eine richtige Action Kamera zu investieren. Das Modell ist längst ausgekuckt.


----------



## Kulminator (26. Februar 2010)

bin wieder zurück im kalten, stürmischen und verregneten Deutschland 

das Wetter rockt mich net wirklich. Mal sehen wie es morgen aussieht. Und mal sehen, wie mich der Herr Jetlag einnimmt? 

Sonst alles klar im Lande? Über eine lückenlose Offenlegung aller Einzelheiten der Geschehnisse der vergangenen 2 Wochen wäre ich dankbar...


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Februar 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Sonst alles klar im Lande? Über eine lückenlose Offenlegung aller Einzelheiten der Geschehnisse der vergangenen 2 Wochen wäre ich dankbar...



Dann komm zur B8 
Wetter wird vielleicht nicht top-super, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass es einigermassen geht. Regendichte Hose kann man ja mal einpacken.
Letztes WE bin ich über Kahl>Alzenau>Ri Mömbris>Hoch nach Hemsbach>HK>WAB runter nach Alz gefahren. Das sollte morgen zumindest möglich sein


----------



## Kulminator (26. Februar 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Dann komm zur B8
> Wetter wird vielleicht nicht top-super, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass es einigermassen geht. Regendichte Hose kann man ja mal einpacken.
> Letztes WE bin ich über Kahl>Alzenau>Ri Mömbris>Hoch nach Hemsbach>HK>WAB runter nach Alz gefahren. Das sollte morgen zumindest möglich sein



mal schaun wie die Nacht wird ...


----------



## Kulminator (26. Februar 2010)

Hab in meinem Fotoalbum ein paar Aufnahmen für euch (Palm Springs, Goat Trails) ... alle selbst gemacht - mit meiner ollen kleinen Canon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (27. Februar 2010)

Sehr schöne Fotos Kulmi. Da wäre ich gerne mitgekommen 
Gruß,
Marco


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. Februar 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Dann komm zur B8
> Wetter wird vielleicht nicht top-super, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass es einigermassen geht. Regendichte Hose kann man ja mal einpacken.
> Letztes WE bin ich über Kahl>Alzenau>Ri Mömbris>Hoch nach Hemsbach>HK>WAB runter nach Alz gefahren. Das sollte morgen zumindest möglich sein



Dieses WE sieht schlecht aus da ich beim Umzug helfe. Heute muss ich Laminat verlegen. Da bin ich mal gespannt, habe ich noch nie gemacht.


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Februar 2010)

1300 steht. 
Schwerer Bock oder mittelschwer?


----------



## Kulminator (27. Februar 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Fotos Kulmi. Da wäre ich gerne mitgekommen
> Gruß,
> Marco



dort hätte es dir auch gefallen ... 



SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Dieses WE sieht schlecht aus da ich beim Umzug helfe. Heute muss ich Laminat verlegen. Da bin ich mal gespannt, habe ich noch nie gemacht.



ist kinderleicht, wenn man weiss worauf man achten muss... 



Kombinatschef schrieb:


> 1300 steht.
> Schwerer Bock oder mittelschwer?



mittel bitte! ich hab nur das Rotwild einsatzbereit...


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Februar 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> mittel bitte! ich hab nur das Rotwild einsatzbereit...



Schön dass Du mitkommst 

Und wieso nicht einsatzbereit, baust Du etwa was massives ein


----------



## Mtb Ede (27. Februar 2010)

Trotz Defiziten berg auf, wieder eine geile Tour heute ,vor allem berg ab auf unserem Haustrail.


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. Februar 2010)

Wetter ist besser als gedacht. Eine Runde ab B8, 1400 ?


----------



## Kulminator (28. Februar 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wetter ist besser als gedacht. Eine Runde ab B8, 1400 ?


heute aber nur mit schwerem Gerät und Bleigewichten an Armen und Beinen, sonst fliegste davon ....


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Februar 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> heute aber nur mit schwerem Gerät und Bleigewichten an Armen und Beinen, sonst *fliegste* davon ....



Oppel fahrn is wie wennse flieschst  

Habe Gäste, grade bekocht. Muß jetzt die Plauze schonen. Ist mir zu windig da draußen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (28. Februar 2010)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Heute muss ich Laminat verlegen. Da bin ich mal gespannt, habe ich noch nie gemacht.



und? Wie isses gelaufen, Meister?


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. Februar 2010)

Bericht: Hin zum HK mit geilstem Rückenwind. Bei der Auffahrt drei Jungs mit aller schwerstem Gerät getroffen die zu mir meinten ich könne auch mit dem Scott bei Ihnen mitfahren und Sie könnten mir einen geilen Trail zeigen... Sie haben mir dann unseren gezeigt. Die Jungs haben dann wieder hoch geschoben und ich bin hinter die Welle hab da hinter dem Baum was klargemacht fahr los Hinterrad platt. Wind wurde immer stärker,geflickt und Richtung Heimat. Jetzt mit fiesem Gegenwind bis zum Sportplatz dort lagen dann mehrere Bäume quer...
War trotzdem geil.


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Februar 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Bericht: Sie könnten mir einen geilen Trail zeigen... Sie haben mir dann unseren gezeigt.


----------



## _jazzman_ (28. Februar 2010)

Kulmi, seehr schöne Fotos...  Beneidenswert!
Da steigt die Bike-Vorfreude aufs Frühjahr und den Sommer...

Hier ist's im Moment noch nix mit biken.
Viele Grüße aus Südkärnten...







 

 



Viele Grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. März 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hinterrad platt.



Du hast wohl einen Pannen anfälligen Reifen?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. März 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> und? Wie isses gelaufen, Meister?



Für das 1. mal ist es richtig gut gelaufen. Sieht 1A aus.
Muss aber heute nochmal ran. Den 2 Raum verlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. März 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Sie könnten mir einen geilen Trail zeigen... Sie haben mir dann unseren gezeigt.



Gutes spricht sich halt rum.


----------



## Kulminator (1. März 2010)

@ Jaz: Boarden ist doch auch ein netter Zeitvertreib 

@ Sofa: Gesellenprüfung bestanden  

@ Ede: hast du den Jungs über den Vordenker, Planer und Erschaffer des Trails erzählt?


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. März 2010)

Rocky: Es war mal wieder eine schw... Dorne die ich mir schon zig mal reingezogen hab wenn ich direkt zum HK fahre anstatt über den B8 Parkplatz.

Kulmi: Nein, ich hab mich bei den Jungs bedankt das ich mit Ihnen diesen epischen Trail fahren durfte.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. März 2010)

Mit welchem Gerät waren die Buben unterwegs?

Und noch viel wichtiger - wie ist der Zustand im Wald, liegt was um?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. März 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi: Nein, ich hab mich bei den Jungs bedankt das ich mit Ihnen diesen epischen Trail fahren durfte.



lol.... Geil...


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. März 2010)

Was für ein endgeiles Wetter  , 
erwäge kurzfristig heute abend eine kleine Runde zum Abkühlen


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. März 2010)

Wie sieht es denn bei euch im Wald aus?
Hier ist fahren nicht möglich. (Hindernisslauf)

// Rocky


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. März 2010)

Bruder: Kona. Bis 1630 am Sonntag war noch alles clean rund um den HK. Nur am Wasserloser Sportplatz sind drei Bäume quer über den Weg.


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. März 2010)

Keine Ahnung wie das Wetter wirklich wird am Wochenende. Mollig warm ist jedenfalls was anderes. 
Wollen wir morgen mal so ab 1300 die Trailpflege am HK in Peilung nehmen oder lassen wir es ausfallen?


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. März 2010)

Können wir machen Kombi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (5. März 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Können wir machen Kombi.





Ich rufe Dich dann im Laufe des Vormittags mal an, da wissen wir schon mehr über das Wetter


----------



## Kulminator (6. März 2010)

Moin ... 

wer hat Lust auf einen Sonntagsausflug? Irgendwo in den Wäldern auf zwei Rädern.... 

Start : so um die Mittagszeit....


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. März 2010)

Wenn Mittagszeit 1330 ist, ja.
Habe noch vor vorher mit der Fam. Mittag zu Essen


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. März 2010)

1330 B8 mit Trailpflege ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. März 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> 1330 B8 mit Trailpflege ?



Ok.
Wo wollen wir uns treffen? B8 oder gleich am Parkplatz hinter der Alz Ziegelei?
Rechen und Häckelchen für die Grabpflege, Schweizer Taschenmesser und die schwere Fuhre (will mal die Joplin noch ein bissl mehr testen)


----------



## Kulminator (7. März 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ok.
> Wo wollen wir uns treffen? B8 oder gleich am Parkplatz hinter der Alz Ziegelei?
> Werkzeug: Rechen und Hacke, Schweizer Taschenmesser und die schwere Fuhre (will mal die Joplin noch ein bissl mehr testen)



ich hab heute nicht soo viel Zeit - muss heute gegen 15 Uhr wieder zurück sein. Das ist nicht kompatibel zur vorgeschlagenen Uhrzeit und zum geplanten Vorhaben. Ich seh zu, dass ich meine Runde so plane, dass wir uns wenigstens kurz treffen... 
Viel Spass bei der Uhrensuche...


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. März 2010)

Kombi: 1330 an der Alz Ziegelei


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. März 2010)

Abgemacht!
Komme mit dem Auto, Bike hintendrin
Setze Jakoba noch in Alzenau ab und dann gehts vom Parkplatz los


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. März 2010)

Ja da war dann doch mehr Schnee als gedacht am HK...aber null Sturmschäden. Den Trail in Speedway Manier abgesurft und schön war´s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (7. März 2010)

bin hochwasserbedingt nach Rodenbach abgeglitten und mangels Zeit nicht mehr Richtung Alzenau gekommen. Aber der Buchberg ist ja auch immer wieder ein ansehliches Revier...


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. März 2010)

Da es mich schön hingelatzt hat (Loses Laub unter Schnee), brummt mir jetzt der Schädel und der Nacken ist verspannt.
Ansosnten wars aber wieder mal geil am HK


----------



## Kulminator (8. März 2010)

sonst alles o.k., Kombi? 

Wie schauts denn diese Woche abends aus? Ist zwar kalt, aber 1 -2 Stündchen geht doch....


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. März 2010)

Mein leichtes Bike ist nicht einsatzbereit. Schraube an der Dämpferwippe war locker, um dran zu kommen mußte ich den Dämpfer ausbauen. Die Meisterwerkstatt in HU hat diese Schraube ohne Schraubensicherung (Loctite Blau: hat das zufällig jemand?) reingedreht obwohl zwingend von Scott vorgeschrieben!


----------



## Kulminator (8. März 2010)

Loctite hab ich nicht, aber die blaue Schraubensicherungspampe von Nigrin. Die Madenschrauben in meinen Flats halten damit bombenfest... ob das nun allerdings die hohen Scott-Anforderungen einhält, vermag ich nicht zu sagen...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (8. März 2010)

Wenn ich einen von euch erwische wie er was anderes als Loctite verwendet, dann gibt's hier aber Ärger. 
Bis wann brauchst du die Schraubensicherung Ede? Ich bin am Donnerstag wieder Zuhause könnte dir das Zeug per Post schicken.

Sag einfach Bescheid
PS: Ich hab beruflich ein bisschen was Klebstoffen zu tun 
Gruß,
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (8. März 2010)

in der Not ... so edle Tropfen wie Loctite bekommt man nicht im Baumarkt ...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (8. März 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> in der Not ... so edle Tropfen wie Loctite bekommt man nicht im Baumarkt ...



Stimmt...im Baumarkt nicht 
Für solch tolle Klebstoffe muss man schon einen kennen, der einen kennt, der einen andern kennt, der sowas im Keller hat. Ich hab aber nix gesagt!


----------



## Kulminator (8. März 2010)

meine Adresse haste ja auch


----------



## schu2000 (8. März 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> PS: Ich hab beruflich ein bisschen was Klebstoffen zu tun



Ausgebildeter Klebstoffschnüffler?


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. März 2010)

Weltklasse MarcoKannst mir gerne das mittelfeste loctite müßte 243(blau)sein zu schicken. Ich war heute im Baumarkt, beim Werkzeug und Schrauben Fachhandel, beim KFZ Zubehör, keiner hat Loctite, nur so No Name Produkte die ich nicht kenne und will.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (9. März 2010)

Ist kein Thema...schick ich dir am Donnerstag zu. Sollte dann spätestens am Samstag da sein.
Schönen Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. März 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ist kein Thema...schick ich dir am Donnerstag zu. Sollte dann spätestens am Samstag da sein.
> Schönen Gruß,
> Marco



SuperVielen Dank!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. März 2010)

Und wenn es mal ein wenig fester sein sollte, habe noch das Loctite 273 ( Rot) zu Hause rumliegen.

Jetzt wollte ich wieder  Anfangen zu Biken und habe mir heute Morgen auf Arbeit die Fingernägel am Bandschleifer abgeschliffen. Habe jetzt Angenähte Kunst-haut mit 3 Stichen verpasst bekommen.
Zusammengefasst Maniküre fehlgeschlagen.  Heilungsproßess locker 4 Wochen und Schonplatz auf Arbeit.


----------



## Kulminator (11. März 2010)

gute Besserung, Sofa ... du machst Sachen ...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. März 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> gute Besserung, Sofa ... du machst Sachen ...



Ja,Ja. Die Jungen Wilden. 
Was mich aber am meisten Ärgert das ich jetzt das Squashen und Fussballspielen an den Nagel hängen wollte und mal wieder regelmäßig aufs Bike wollte. Und nun kann ich wieder gar nichts machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (11. März 2010)

Gute Besserung, Sofa Du Held der Arbeit. Ist aber nicht so schlimm bleibt ja eh für immer kalt und nass hier...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. März 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Gute Besserung, Sofa Du Held der Arbeit. Ist aber nicht so schlimm bleibt ja eh für immer kalt und nass hier...



Danke. "Immer" ist aber nicht EWIG.


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. März 2010)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Danke. "Immer" ist aber nicht EWIG.



Sagen wir mal so: aktuell hat's eine Zwischeneiszeit. Die dauern üblicherweise nicht länger als schlappe 500 Jahre.
Das gibt mir Hoffnung.

Btw., es ist Mitte März und meine 10kg Gasflasche für den Grill ist noch nicht leer. Das sah letztes Jahr schon anders aus. Also, es ist Eiszeit und ich habe noch keinen richtigen Bock zum Grillen.


----------



## Kulminator (12. März 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so: aktuell hat's eine Zwischeneiszeit. Die dauern üblicherweise nicht länger als schlappe 500 Jahre.
> Das gibt mir Hoffnung.



danke für deine aufmunternden Worte ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. März 2010)

MoinMoin und Mahlzeit.
Ich gehe jetzt erst mal in den Garten was arbeiten


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. März 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so: aktuell hat's eine Zwischeneiszeit. Die dauern üblicherweise nicht länger als schlappe 500 Jahre.
> Das gibt mir Hoffnung.



Naja da können meine UHR-UHR-UHR-UHR Enkel wenigstens im angenehmen Klima Biken. 
Es kann ja nicht jeden gut gehen.


----------



## Kulminator (13. März 2010)

nach nem Check auf wetter.de dreh dreh ich dann ne kurze Runde - nix spektakuläres. Wer mitkommen will, bitte am Handy melden ....


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. März 2010)

Heute 1330 Treffpunkt Trailausgang Wasserlos.

Marco: Hab das Loctite heute bekommen. Vielen Dank dafür. Ich steh auf Leute die machen was sie sagen Was bekommst Du dafür?

P.S. Ich wohne in Karlstein nicht in Hanau , PLZ stimmt.


----------



## Kulminator (13. März 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Heute 1330 Treffpunkt Trailausgang Wasserlos.



  da simmer dabei ... dat is prima ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (13. März 2010)

Mannmann, für die Evil-Knievel-Nummer werd ich bald zu steif...

Die Abfahrt hat dennoch Suchtpotential 

Hat mal wieder Schbass gemacht


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. März 2010)

Wochenplan:

da Dienstag Abend noch kein Wetter ist und ich nicht kann und Mittwoch es nicht viel besser ist...

NR am Donnerstag ab 1900B8 mit leichtem Gerät in den Wald

Samstag ist vermutlich bestes Wetter. Da habe ich morgens Garteneinsatz.
Aber 1300, da hätte ich Bock auf eine ordentliche Tour. Muß nicht der schwere Bomber sein, wir können mal Anlauf nehmen über die Rückersbacher und dann rüber zum Äitsch-Kay. Und mit leichtem Gerät den Forst durchcruisen.
Alternativ: ausgiebig den Limestrail usw.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (16. März 2010)

So um das ganze Drama abzurunden, liege ich mit einer Dicken Grippe im Bett und lecke meine Wunden.


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. März 2010)

Kombi: SA 1300 ist auch meine Zeit , tendiere aber mehr zum nochmaligen Trailtuning, dann wäre der für eine Zeilang gut fahrbar. Mittelteil und oberen Abschnitt cleanen, Anlieger ausbessern und ganz oben evtl. ändern für mehr Flow.

Ich bin auch noch nicht dazu gekommen das leichte Bike wieder zusammen zu schrauben.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (17. März 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Heute 1330 Treffpunkt Trailausgang Wasserlos.
> 
> Marco: Hab das Loctite heute bekommen. Vielen Dank dafür. Ich steh auf Leute die machen was sie sagen Was bekommst Du dafür?
> 
> P.S. Ich wohne in Karlstein nicht in Hanau , PLZ stimmt.



Sorry für die falsche Adresse...deswegen kam der Klebstoff erst jetzt an.
Was ich dafür bekomme???? Natürlich nichts!!! 

Wir müssen echt mal wieder zusammen fahren.
Schönen Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. März 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kombi: SA 1300 ist auch meine Zeit , tendiere aber mehr zum nochmaligen Trailtuning, dann wäre der für eine Zeilang gut fahrbar. Mittelteil und oberen Abschnitt cleanen, Anlieger ausbessern und ganz oben evtl. ändern für mehr Flow.
> 
> Ich bin auch noch nicht dazu gekommen das leichte Bike wieder zusammen zu schrauben.



Goodie,
dann mach ich morgen abend mal kurz alleine und Samstag mit den schweren Geräten und Gardena. Hoffen wir dass das Wetter sich so halbwegs hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (19. März 2010)

Seit gestern ist meine Pollenallergie geradezu explodiert 
Habe mich mit Tropfen & Spray gedopt und nach einer beschi$$enen Nacht zumindest heute tagsüber überlebt.

Morgen früh wird wieder massiv gedopt, notfalls mach ich einen Apothekenüberfall und et jibet dat lekker Cortison.

Mich hälts jedenfalls nicht davon ab in den Wald zu ziehen

@Ede, soll ich die Magazine im Rucksack mitbringen oder tauschen wir wann anders aus?


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. März 2010)

Hot Rod1 : Würd auch gerne mal wieder mit Dir fahren. Du weißt wo wir zu finden sind.

Kombi : Die FR 1/10 hab ich mir selbst gekauft . Falls Du den Vorgänger hast...
Die Bravo kannst Du behalten.

Treffpunkt: 1330 Trailausgang ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. März 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Treffpunkt: 1330 Trailausgang ?



Aye Aye, Sir !


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. März 2010)

Na, das war heute ja mal wieder lecker!
Der Feinschliff hat sich gelohnt 
Halbes Kilo Dreckbatzen an den 5/10...Bike schon klargespült und ich mich unter die Dusche gepackt. Gottseidank (und mit Hilfe der Pharmaindustrie) ging das heute mit dem Polenflug


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. März 2010)

@Ede,

geh im Internet mal auf Pinkbike.com

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/126420/ 

Ich erwäge, mir mal eine DVD zu kaufen


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. März 2010)

Trail kann sich langsam sehen lassen...

nettes Video Kombi, in der FR stand was von einem sehr gutem kostenlosen Bikefilmdownload...


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. März 2010)

Diesen Mittwoch = erstes Mal in 2010 mit dem Bike zur Arbeit (jedenfalls so geplant). 
Die dürren Schlappen sind jedenfalls schon mal aufgezogen und das Schloss am Fahrradständer schon eingezogen.

Dort stand heute jedenfalls schon das ultimative Zur-Arbeit-Fahren-Bike:
Ein weisser Norco DHller mit Doppelbrückengabel, Hayes Moto und 2,5 Breitreifen


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (23. März 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Dort stand heute jedenfalls schon das ultimative Zur-Arbeit-Fahren-Bike:
> Ein weisser Norco DHller mit Doppelbrückengabel, Hayes Moto und 2,5 Breitreifen



Der wollte wahrscheinlich nur sicher gehen das er auch ankommt.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (23. März 2010)

Heute wurden die Fäden gezogen und ich denke das ich in 2 Wochen wieder mit euch Biken kann. Freu mich schon voll drauf.


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. März 2010)

In 4 bis 5 Wochen ist die geplante Niederkunft 
Berichte aus dem Kreißsaal folgen... (Schade, Kreisssaal schreibt doch nicht mit drei sss und zwei aa, was eigentlich konsequent wäre)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (24. März 2010)

Back in Town ... 

Hier ist a richtiges Bikewetter ... Mal sehen, wie mir der Herr Jetlag diesmal zusetzt? Fährt jemand diese Woche?


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. März 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Fährt jemand diese Woche?



Jaa, ich, heute 0640 ab HU Ankunft FFM 0730, Rückfahrt ab FFM 1800 Ankunft HU 1850. Latürnch mitm beik. Mann, hatte ich nen Dorscht danach.
Morgen fahr ich das ganze nochmal. Das war echt geil heute. Monsterwetter.


----------



## Kulminator (24. März 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Jaa, ich, heute 0640 ab HU Ankunft FFM 0730, Rückfahrt ab FFM 1800 Ankunft HU 1850. Latürnch mitm beik. Mann, hatte ich nen Dorscht danach.
> Morgen fahr ich das ganze nochmal. Das war echt geil heute. Monsterwetter.



Mooooment... befährst du dabei etwa den ... Weg?  Ich wage es nicht den Namen auszusprechen !? 

Wie schauts morgen abend nach Dienst aus? Nicht zu spät - also so gegen 14:30 Uhr? Spass Spass - neee so ab 18 Uhr - max. 2 Stunden?


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. März 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Mooooment... befährst du dabei etwa den ... Weg?  Ich wage es nicht den Namen auszusprechen !?
> 
> Wie schauts morgen abend nach Dienst aus? Nicht zu spät - also so gegen 14:30 Uhr? Spass Spass - neee so ab 18 Uhr - max. 2 Stunden?



In Verbindung mit erwerbsmäßiger Tätigkeit ist dieser verfluchte Weg durchaus probat.
Morgen Abend bin ich dann soweit k.o., da will ich dann auch nicht noch 2h fahren. sorry.


----------



## Kulminator (25. März 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wie schauts morgen abend nach Dienst aus? Nicht zu spät - also so gegen 14:30 Uhr? Spass Spass - neee so ab 18 Uhr - max. 2 Stunden?



kleine Planänderung - nachdem offenbar niemand Interesse zeigt. 

Ich mach mich deshalb wahrscheinlich schon etwas früher auf - Herr Jetlag hat mich heute in aller Herrgottsfrüh aus dem Bett geworfen - entsprechend früh war ich auf der Arbeit - entsprechend früh mach ich heute Feierabend...


----------



## _jazzman_ (25. März 2010)

Ich bin gestern schön entspannt auf dem DRW (Drauradweg) dahin gerollt. Bei Rückenwind und gefühlten 15km/h gab das wieder Kraft und Kondition...


----------



## Kulminator (25. März 2010)

schaut euch mal bitte diesen Thread an. Den kennen wir noch vom letzten Jahr von der Odenwaldtour. Da scheint sich ja in unserem Revier eine kleine aktive Truppe zusammengefunden zu haben? Mit den Sonntagtouren hab ich zeitlich Probleme, aber der Mittwoch abend hört sich gut an. Wollen wir uns da nicht mal anschliessen? Was meint ihr?


----------



## Fr.th.13 (26. März 2010)

WICHTIGE MELDUNG "" Mühlheimerseen/Grünersee ""

Ein Sehr aktiver selbsternannter Parkwächter (Wanderfreund)....

Es werden wieder Angelschnüre u. 3-4mm drehte quer über die trail gespannt..

ich bin am mittwoch dort gefahren es sind dort jungbaume gefällt worden
und drehte / angeschnüre gespannt worden, hab sämmtlich sperrungen endfernt... der sack muß zimmlich Aktiv sein. Gestern bin ich wieder meine Ferierabendrunde am Heizen....Lag auf einmal 4m vor Rad  dicker rostdraht quer über Trail gespannt, mein glück war das ich die welle davor zum abspringen nutze sonst hätt ich den draht mit ca. 25Km/h im bauch gehabt.
So hat's  meine Bremse und Zerlegt und Derbe Kratzer im Steuerrohr.. Fox gabel hat auch en paar Kratzer muß ich noch konntrolieren, da das 
anschrechveralten seit gestern nicht mehr wie vorher ist ( ewt krone verbogen / gestaucht.... allso AUGEN auf.....

MFG Fr.th.13 
 PS. ich werd mich ma am wochen ende dort auf die lauer legen...


----------



## Kulminator (26. März 2010)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> WICHTIGE MELDUNG "" Mühlheimerseen/Grünersee ""
> 
> Ein Sehr aktiver selbsternannter Parkwächter (Wanderfreund)....
> 
> ...



Krass ... wo genau haste denn die Schnüre und den Draht gesehen?? Das Gebiet dort ist ja ziemlich weitläufig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (26. März 2010)

Ach nochwas: Neuigkeiten von der Fetten Speiche ... 

Diesmal aber mit konditionell besserer Vorbereitung ...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (26. März 2010)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> WICHTIGE MELDUNG "" Mühlheimerseen/Grünersee ""
> 
> Ein Sehr aktiver selbsternannter Parkwächter (Wanderfreund)....
> 
> ...



Wenn ich sowas höre. Das kann richtig derbe schief gehen. Wenn man überlegt das die schnüre ja auf Körperhöhe hängen.
Hoffe das der Typ erwischt wird.

Danke für die Info.


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. März 2010)

Werde morgen zu Fuß (wenn es regnet, sonst mit Bike) am HK unterwegs sein.


----------



## Kulminator (27. März 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Werde morgen zu Fuß (wenn es regnet, sonst mit Bike) am HK unterwegs sein.



vergiss den Regenschirm net ... 

ich bin heute zum Brunchen auf nem 50ten eingeladen ...

viel Spass , Baumeister ...


----------



## Nismo99 (30. März 2010)

Hallo in die Runde,

bin auf euren Thread aufmerksam geworden, da ich selbst aus der Gegend [Gelnhausen] bin. 

Würde mich gerne mal bei einem Ausritt anschließen 

Wann (und vor allem was) steht denn demnächst an?

Gruß,
Naim


----------



## Kulminator (30. März 2010)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> bin auf euren Thread aufmerksam geworden, da ich selbst aus der Gegend [Gelnhausen] bin.
> 
> ...



Hallo Nismo99,

... Rotwild-Fahrer sind uns immer willkommen ...  

Kannst sehr gerne bei uns mitfahren. Üblicherweise fahren wir unter der Woche meist Dienstag oder Mittwoch abend (Treffpunkt ca 18:30 - 19 Uhr) und am Wochenende meist Samstag nachmittag - bei schönem Wetter manchmal auch Sonntags. 

Im Moment verabreden wir uns wetterbedingt meist sehr kurzfristig. Wenn das Wetter wieder besser und v.a. stabiler ist, gibt es von uns auch wieder LMBs und länger vorgeplante Touren. 

Du triffst einen guten Zeitpunkt, da die Saison 2010 nun so allmählich Fahrt aufnimmt. Am besten schaust du hier regelmässig rein, ob kurzfristig was geht? Oder aber du bevorzugst eine separate Einladung per PN?? 

Bis bald im Wald
Gruss
Kulmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (30. März 2010)

Noch 3 bis 4 Wochen bis zur geplanten Niederkunft 
Einstweilen ignoriere ich mal das Wetter...





Schätze, dass wir alle um Ostern rum im Schlamm waten & fahren werden. Könnte auch Schneematsch sein


----------



## Kulminator (31. März 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Noch 3 bis 4 Wochen bis zur geplanten Niederkunft
> Einstweilen ignoriere ich mal das Wetter...
> 
> 
> ...



sieht ja nach ner "fetten" Empfängnis aus?  bin gespannt ....


----------



## Nismo99 (31. März 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hallo Nismo99,
> 
> ... Rotwild-Fahrer sind uns immer willkommen ...
> 
> ...



Super...klingt gut!

Dann blicke ich weiterhin neugierig hier rein 

Bis dann,
Naim


----------



## Kulminator (1. April 2010)

*Wichtiger Veranstaltungsheinweis:*

die Wettervorhersage für morgen sieht gut bis biketauglich aus. Da ich nur bis maximal ca. 15 Uhr Zeit habe, werde ich ausnahmsweise bereits vormittags (ca 11 Uhr) zu einer Gelände-Tour aufbrechen. Ganz grob Richtung Buchberg oder Fernblick oder Hahnenkamm. Da bin ich flexibel und richte mich ganz nach den Mitfahrern. Bei Tempo "langsam" würde ich mal gerne wieder meine Langbeinige ausführen... 

Also bitte outet euch heute noch, wer mitkommen möchte? Wäre schön, wenn wir mal wieder in normaler Truppenstärke losziehen könnten...


----------



## Nismo99 (1. April 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> *Wichtiger Veranstaltungsheinweis:*
> 
> die Wettervorhersage für morgen sieht gut bis biketauglich aus. Da ich nur bis maximal ca. 15 Uhr Zeit habe, werde ich ausnahmsweise bereits vormittags (ca 11 Uhr) zu einer Gelände-Tour aufbrechen. Ganz grob Richtung Buchberg oder Fernblick oder Hahnenkamm. Da bin ich flexibel und richte mich ganz nach den Mitfahrern. Bei Tempo "langsam" würde ich mal gerne wieder meine Langbeinige ausführen...
> 
> Also bitte outet euch heute noch, wer mitkommen möchte? Wäre schön, wenn wir mal wieder in normaler Truppenstärke losziehen könnten...



oh man...gutes wetter, dazu noch Tempo "langsam" klingt absolut einladend. Nur muss ich morgen außerplanmäßig arbeiten


----------



## Kulminator (1. April 2010)

morgen ist doch Feiertag


----------



## Nismo99 (1. April 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> morgen ist doch Feiertag


 
Nicht in der IT  An diesen Tagen wird erfahrungsgemäß wenig/kaum/nicht gearbeitet, so dass wir an den kritischen Systemen arbeiten "dürfen".


----------



## Kulminator (1. April 2010)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> Nicht in der IT  An diesen Tagen wird erfahrungsgemäß wenig/kaum/nicht gearbeitet, so dass wir an den kritischen Systemen arbeiten "dürfen".



verstehe ... aber für unterwegs gibt es doch Palm, iPhone et cetera ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. April 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> *Wichtiger Veranstaltungsheinweis:*
> 
> die Wettervorhersage für morgen sieht gut bis biketauglich aus. Da ich nur bis maximal ca. 15 Uhr Zeit habe, werde ich ausnahmsweise bereits vormittags (ca 11 Uhr) zu einer Gelände-Tour aufbrechen. Ganz grob Richtung Buchberg oder Fernblick oder Hahnenkamm. Da bin ich flexibel und richte mich ganz nach den Mitfahrern. Bei Tempo "langsam" würde ich mal gerne wieder meine Langbeinige ausführen...
> 
> Also bitte outet euch heute noch, wer mitkommen möchte? Wäre schön, wenn wir mal wieder in normaler Truppenstärke losziehen könnten...



Schade, um 11 kann ich definitiv nicht, das wird bei mir erst gegen Nachmittag möglich sein. Ich will aber auf jeden Fall ne Runde drehen, solange des nicht junge Hunde regnet.
Wenn Du/Ihr Buchberg fahrt, schau doch bitte mal nach dem Zustand des Limestrails.


----------



## Zilli (1. April 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> *Wichtiger Veranstaltungsheinweis:*
> 
> die Wettervorhersage für morgen sieht gut bis biketauglich aus. Da ich nur bis maximal ca. 15 Uhr Zeit habe, werde ich ausnahmsweise bereits vormittags (ca 11 Uhr) zu einer Gelände-Tour aufbrechen. Ganz grob Richtung Buchberg oder Fernblick oder Hahnenkamm. Da bin ich flexibel und richte mich ganz nach den Mitfahrern. Bei Tempo "langsam" würde ich mal gerne wieder meine Langbeinige ausführen...
> 
> Also bitte outet euch heute noch, wer mitkommen möchte? Wäre schön, wenn wir mal wieder in normaler Truppenstärke losziehen könnten...


Hi, die ganze Woche brenne ich schon drauf mal wieder zu biken (Tagsüber Sonne, Feierabend, so ab 18:00 i.d.R. Regen).
Ich wär dabei mit'dem Speci, deshalb führe bitte Deine langbeinige aus, damit ich ned so hecheln müsste .
Treffpunkt B8-Parkplatz wie sonst auch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (1. April 2010)

Habe gerade mit Schmerzmittel Nebenwirkungen zu kämpfen (Hautausschlag mit Juckreiz)
Mal sehen wie es mir morgen geht. Würde aber auch lieber später starten. z.B. 1300 Richtung HK


----------



## Kulminator (1. April 2010)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hi, die ganze Woche brenne ich schon drauf mal wieder zu biken (Tagsüber Sonne, Feierabend, so ab 18:00 i.d.R. Regen).
> Ich wär dabei mit'dem Speci, deshalb führe bitte Deine langbeinige aus, damit ich ned so hecheln müsste .
> Treffpunkt B8-Parkplatz wie sonst auch ?



  klaro, B8 Parkplatz (wahrscheinlich bin ich schon fix und fertig, wenn ich mit der Langbeinigen dort ankomme), 11 Uhr, Buchberg Limestrail klingt gut ... ggf Päuschen im Naturfreundehaus ...

Ede: gute Besserung.


----------



## Zilli (2. April 2010)

Bis nachher ...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. April 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> *Wichtiger Veranstaltungsheinweis:*
> 
> die Wettervorhersage für morgen sieht gut bis biketauglich aus. Da ich nur bis maximal ca. 15 Uhr Zeit habe, werde ich ausnahmsweise bereits vormittags (ca 11 Uhr) zu einer Gelände-Tour aufbrechen. Ganz grob Richtung Buchberg oder Fernblick oder Hahnenkamm. Da bin ich flexibel und richte mich ganz nach den Mitfahrern. Bei Tempo "langsam" würde ich mal gerne wieder meine Langbeinige ausführen...
> 
> Also bitte outet euch heute noch, wer mitkommen möchte? Wäre schön, wenn wir mal wieder in normaler Truppenstärke losziehen könnten...



Bin dabei. Finger ist zwar nicht 100% ok. Aber für ein "Schleichmodus" dürfte es reichen. Also bis um 11.00 Uhr an der B8.


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. April 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> klaro, B8 Parkplatz (wahrscheinlich bin ich schon fix und fertig, wenn ich mit der Langbeinigen dort ankomme), 11 Uhr, Buchberg Limestrail klingt gut ... ggf Päuschen im Naturfreundehaus ...
> 
> Ede: gute Besserung.



Wie geposted, um 11e kann ich leider nicht dabei sein. Die Mischpoke ist im Haus, gehe dann am (späten) Nachmittag auf Trailkurs.


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. April 2010)

Moin, ab wann kannst Du Kombi ? 1100 ist mir zu früh.


----------



## Kulminator (2. April 2010)

Klasse Sache heute. Danke mochmal an Zilli und Sofa. Ihr seid ohne Murren und Maulen mir schön hinterher gefahren.   

Im Limestrail liegen 2 Bäume quer, die wir mit Manneskraft nicht wegschieben konnten - da muss ne Säge ran. Birkenhainer ist frei und gut fahrbar. 

Schöne Ostern 

Kulmi


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. April 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Klasse Sache heute. Danke mochmal an Zilli und Sofa. Ihr seid ohne Murren und Maulen mir schön hinterher gefahren.
> 
> Im Limestrail liegen 2 Bäume quer, die wir mit Manneskraft nicht wegschieben konnten - da muss ne Säge ran. Birkenhainer ist frei und gut fahrbar.
> 
> ...



War wirklich heute eine tolle Runde 
Endlich mal wieder Wadenschmerzen und Dreck zwischen den Zähnen

Super Runde mit euch beiden. Zilli hoffe das man sich mal öfter sieht.
Allen ein schönes Osterfest.


----------



## Zilli (2. April 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ....Ihr seid ohne Murren und Maulen mir schön hinterher gefahren.   ...


Hast ja vorne kein Platz gemacht 

.... 







 ne quark, war sehr schee. Von der Stimmung her und gefühlsmäßig hätt ich die Runde nochmal drehen können. Euch auch schöne Feiertage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (2. April 2010)

Der Godfather of Cock's Comb Trails hat ganze Arbeit geleistet. 
Wird immer flüssiger fahrbar, gut auch, daß wir mal wieder ab Haus gefahren sind. Sehr schöner Nachmittag.


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. April 2010)

Hier und da noch ein wenig Anlieger und bisschen Kicker das wars, dann haben wir einen netten Trail am HK.

Morgen ab 1300 bei brauchbarem Wetter.


----------



## der-silberfisch (2. April 2010)

Naabend zusammen,

wenn ihr da schon unterwegs seit mit kicker und anliegern muß ich mal fragen ob ihr am hk das gelände vom amc-alzenau kennt? die haben da ein paar fette tables im wald gebaut. das ist zwar eingezäunt, aber die haben mich da auch mal drauf gelassen zum schauen.

gruß
robert


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. April 2010)

Hi Robert,

das amc Gelände ist gut bekannt ,ist aber def. nicht unsere Liga...
wir meinen natürliche Mini-Wurzelkickerchen damit wir Poser uns nicht wieder das Schlüsselbein brechen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. April 2010)

A bisserl schmutzig wars heuer, aber schee.
Btw. vom Punkt Kahler Waldsee bis nach Hause sinds auch genau 5km 

Geduscht, Bike geduscht, Portion Pasta verklappt. Somit alles Bestens.
Morgen gibts Conejo a la plancha


----------



## der-silberfisch (3. April 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> das amc Gelände ist gut bekannt ,ist aber def. nicht unsere Liga...
> wir meinen natürliche Mini-Wurzelkickerchen damit wir Poser uns nicht wieder das Schlüsselbein brechen...



haha, da hab ich dich schon höher fliegen sehen als so manchen beim amc 

okay, mich haben sie auch quasi an die hand genommen und mich ganz freundlich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, daß es nun an der zeit wäre die sattelstütze runterzuschieben.
dafür hab ich dann beim weg nach oben nicht geschoben wie die mit ihren schweren eisenhaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (5. April 2010)

Moin Miteinander,

wie siehts heute aus? 
Hat wer Zeit und Lust auf ne kurze knackige Runde?

Euer Kulmi


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. April 2010)

Sorry, war nicht online 
Anyway, Mittagessen & Kaffee bei den Schwiegereltern und ich habe das ganze mit einer großzügigen Tour verbunden.
1. Nach dem Essen und auf Grund der jahreszeitlich und altersmäßig angepaßten miesen Kondi habe ich satte 18min für das lange Elend gebraucht, Schande, das ging schon schneller
2. Oben sind die Wege teils tief zerfurcht, wenn man aus Richtung Hohler Chaussee über den Waldparkplatz den Quertrail fährt sah es aus als wäre da am Ostersonntag ein Crossmarthon durchgezogen  und ich sah hinterher auch so aus
3. Fein eingeschlammt auf den HK - da saßen doch tatsächlich Leute draussen
4. Den bekannten Pfad runter, alles bestens 
5. Unteres Drittel: die Spur in der Rinne war in einem schlechten Zustand, kommt man dann das Steilstück runter und gegenüber den Kicker hoch sieht man, daß da ein paar Angstbremser unterwegs waren und dadurch die Spur mehr oder weniger zerstört haben. Da ist nachzubessern  

Ich wünsche eine angenehme Woche


----------



## alböhi (5. April 2010)

high folks,

mitfahrgelegenheit gesucht!

wir sind drei geländgängige herren "mittleren alters"   und kommen vom albtrauf zum rocken nach aschaffenburg ( winger live ). 

wir nehmen unsere bikes mit und wollen wieder mal neuland unter die stollen nehmen.

habt ihr sonntag am 11. schon was geplant?

unseren dank könnt ihr natürlich sofort nach der tour geniessen und 
ganz klar laden wir euch auf einen gegenbesuch ein.

gruss von den 2 meter gehörnten bawü´lern

sendet euch andreas


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. April 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> wir sind drei geländgängige herren "mittleren alters"



Passt 
Warten wir mal das Wetter ab.
Sonntag so ab welcher Uhrzeit?


----------



## alböhi (6. April 2010)

klasse - wir freun uns auf euren " playground "  

startzeit nach dem spätstück plus anfahrtszeit von a-burg zum treffpunkt,
auf jeden fall noch vormittags - so gegen 1100 ???

wir richten uns auch gern nach euch.

ich schick dir mal meine tel. nr. per pn.

lg mtbjahn, 34CrMo4 und alböhi ( andreas )


----------



## Kulminator (6. April 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Passt
> Warten wir mal das Wetter ab.
> Sonntag so ab welcher Uhrzeit?



wohin wollen wir unsere Gäste denn entführen?? Schweres Gerät oder Edelschnecksche? 

Btw: hat von euch schon mal einer eine Magura entlüftet? Das Entlüftungskit hab ich hier, aber ich trau mich net so recht ran?! Ansonsten eben Doc G - dann muss am WE die Kurzbeinige im Keller bleiben....


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. April 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> wohin wollen wir unsere Gäste denn entführen?? Schweres Gerät oder Edelschnecksche?



Ich dachte mir: ab B8, Schneise quer, Forelle, nach Wasserlos, linksdrehend zum Einstieg auf den Kamm, Rast, gepflegte Abfahrt Teilabschnitte I, II und III, rüber nach Michelbach, Wanderheim, Klappermühlchentrail (war am Montag sehr schön), vielleicht noch mal etwas hoch und dann die B runter. Ist mir für meinen schweren Bock auch ne Nummer zu heftig und würde mit den Güldenen ausreiten, da komme ich auf jeden Fall auch die Abfahrten runter. Oder, ich geb mir so richtig die Kante und nehme doch den schweren Bock . Hängt von meiner Laune im Laufe der Woche ab. Ausserdem, wir sollten auf die Gäste Rücksicht nehmen, k.A. was so technisch angesagt ist. 
Auf jeden Fall versuche ich vorher noch mal eine Wegereparatur einzulegen, Freitag abend oder Samstag.


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. April 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> lg mtbjahn, 34CrMo4 und alböhi ( andreas )



130 oder 160 oder 180mm? 12 oder 14 oder 16 Kilo? 
Al oder C oder ST ? Übrigens, 34CrMo4 eignet sich eher nicht zum Bikebau 
Na, ich rufe mal an


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. April 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Btw: hat von euch schon mal einer eine Magura entlüftet? Das Entlüftungskit hab ich hier, aber ich trau mich net so recht ran?! Ansonsten eben Doc G - dann muss am WE die Kurzbeinige im Keller bleiben....



Nee, da muß ich passen. Meine einzige Magura hat bis jetzt dicht gehalten...


----------



## Kulminator (6. April 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Nee, da muß ich passen. Meine einzige Magura hat bis jetzt dicht gehalten...



mit meiner Magura ist das so ne Sache. Vorne hatse bisher auch gehalten... nur hinten hatte sie immer wieder Luft im System. Jetzt hab ich vorne und hinten keinen Druck mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (7. April 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> mit meiner Magura ist das so ne Sache. Vorne hatse bisher auch gehalten... nur hinten hatte sie immer wieder Luft im System. Jetzt hab ich vorne und hinten keinen Druck mehr...



Servus Roman,

das mit dem entlüften ist nicht so schwer. Hinten ist nur etwas blöd da die Leitung hoch unt runter geht und daher Luftblasen in den Bögen hängen bleiben. Das Beste ist wenn du sie abbaust und senkrecht aufhängst zum entlüften. Griff oben olben unten und dann mit der Spritze von unten befüllen bis oben keine Luftblasen mehr zu sehen sind.

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (7. April 2010)

Danke für die Tips, Rocky. Ich schau mir das mal an. Schlimmstenfalls geb ich die Dame zu DocG in die Notaufnahme....


----------



## Kulminator (7. April 2010)

Rocky, ich ne bessere Idee: 

du kommst bei mir vorbei, wir drücken Royal Blood durch die Leitungen bis nix mehr blubbert und anschliessend gehen wir auf Tour?? Kein MRW - versprochen!


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. April 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Rocky, ich ne bessere Idee:
> 
> du kommst bei mir vorbei, wir drücken Royal Blood durch die Leitungen bis nix mehr blubbert und anschliessend gehen wir auf Tour?? Kein MRW - versprochen!



Gute Idee,

leider wird es diese Woche wohl nix damit.
Heute mit dem Rad auf arbeit und morgen evtl. mit Luxx eine kleine Feierabendrunde und am WE Kinder.
Habe schon ein schlechtes Gewissen, ich glaube ich kenne den Spessart nicht mehr. Aber nächste Woche könnten wir mal eine kleine Tour machen. Wann passt es dir denn?

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (7. April 2010)

nächste Woche bin ich ausnahmweise nicht im Ausland unterwegs... da könnte ich quasi jeden Tag.  Machen wir es wetterabhängig? Vielleicht will der Lugxx ja auch mit?


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. April 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> nächste Woche bin ich ausnahmweise nicht im Ausland unterwegs... da könnte ich quasi jeden Tag.  Machen wir es wetterabhängig? Vielleicht will der Lugxx ja auch mit?


----------



## alböhi (7. April 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> ........wir sollten auf die Gäste Rücksicht nehmen...........



sehr nett -  da bestehn wir aber nicht drauf. 

wir nehmen mit, was wir kriegen können


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. April 2010)

War das noch herrlich heute: von 1830 bis 2000 in unserem Schrebergarten geackert. Incl. Sonnenuntergang.

Btw. die NR Saison auf der Strecke ist eröffnet 
(Naja, so gaanz duster wars noch nicht. Aber die DX hats gebracht)


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. April 2010)

Ach ja , noch 2 - 3 Wochen bis zur geplanten Niederkunft.
Der wird wohl nicht lange weiß bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (8. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
hat jemand von euch Interesse an einem Lapierre Spicy Rahmem incl. Dämpfer?

VG
_jazzman_


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. April 2010)

Hier gehts zum Sonntäglichen LMB

```
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10009
```

Spätzle meets Äppler.
Wir haben drei Besucher von der Alb und wollen mal das Spessartwölfe-Freigehege im Vorspessart erkunden.


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. April 2010)

Aaarrgh, es klappt wieder mal nicht zu verlinken (den LMB).
Macht nix, die Eingeweihten und Interessierten schauen dann halt im Mitfahrforum


----------



## BriSte (8. April 2010)

Hallo Zusammen und einen fröhlichen Gruß in die Runde! 

Im Februar bin ich aufgrund eines beruflichen Neustarts aus Essen in den MKK gezogen. In der XING Gruppe Rennrad und MTB bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen. 

Gern würde ich mich mit meiner "Möhre" gelegentlichen Ausfahrten anschließen. Gern auch regelmäßige Touren unter der Woche. Da ich bislang nur privat gefahren bin, schätze ich meine Erfahrungen, was die Fahrtechnik angeht, trotz einiger Touren in den letzten Jahren, mal recht konservativ als Einsteiger ein. Ausdauer und Wille sind jedoch reichlich vorhanden. ;-) Aufwertungen nehme ich dann gerne entgegen!

Weshalb Möhre? Ich fahre aktuell ein FOCUS Big Valley von 2001 und so langsam sieht man es dem Bike leider auch an. Das einzige Originalteil ist jedoch der Rahmen, so ist es noch recht schwer, doch ich fühle mich wohl und es ließ mich noch nie im Stich. 

Freue mich auf eure Rückmeldungen! 

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Kulminator (8. April 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hier gehts zum Sonntäglichen LMB
> 
> ```
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10009
> ...



da bin ich aber dabei... über das zweite mal zum HK hochkurbeln müssen wir uns aber noch unterhalten. Kann ich in der Zwischenzeit Trailpflege betreiben?





BriSte schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen und einen fröhlichen Gruß in die Runde!
> 
> Im Februar bin ich aufgrund eines beruflichen Neustarts aus Essen in den MKK gezogen. In der XING Gruppe Rennrad und MTB bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen.
> 
> ...



Willkommen Stefan. Klar schliess dich uns an. Sonntag 11 Uhr wäre eine gute Gelegenheit. Ansonsten lies hier fleissig mit, wann wieder was zusammengeht...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (9. April 2010)

Guten Morgen,
hat von euch schon einer das neue Prince Magazin gelesen? Da wurde über das Radfahren in Frankfurt berichtet.
Und ich glaube ich kenne den einen Typen da:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. April 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hier gehts zum Sonntäglichen LMB
> 
> ```
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10009
> ...



Mist ich bin leider ab heute in Berlin.



Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> hat von euch schon einer das neue Prince Magazin gelesen? Da wurde über das Radfahren in Frankfurt berichtet.
> Und ich glaube ich kenne den einen Typen da:



Schnieke Jung. TOP


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. April 2010)

Hat jemand morgen ab B8/1300 Böcke ?


----------



## BriSte (9. April 2010)

Guten Abend,

vielen Dank für das Angebot! Dafür lege ich doch gleich den Termin
für meine Lerngruppe nach hinten. ;-) 

Freut mich, dass ich gleich mitfahren kann. Ist bei der Anfahrt nach Kahl etwas zu beachten? Kann man den Parkplatz verfehlen? 

Danke & Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. April 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hat jemand morgen ab B8/1300 Böcke ?



Muß am Samstag leider passen


----------



## Kulminator (9. April 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hat jemand morgen ab B8/1300 Böcke ?



Böcke schon, aber wenn ich an die Mörderrunde denke, die uns Kombi für Sonntag prophezeit, wäre ein Tag Pause angebracht. Ich überlegs mir bis morgen und melde mich. 



BriSte schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> vielen Dank für das Angebot! Dafür lege ich doch gleich den Termin
> für meine Lerngruppe nach hinten. ;-)
> ...



die Parkbucht, an der wir uns treffen, wurde hier schon mehrfach beschrieben. Eigentlich ist alles gaaanz einfach: wenn du von Hanau Wolfgang Richtung Kahl fährst, kommt nach den ehemaligen Kasernen ein längeres Waldstück, dann links einige wenige Häuser (Neuwirtshaus), du faährst noch ca 1 km weiter und dann kommt links ein grösserer Parkplatz, der räumlich von der Strasse getrennt ist. Dort treffen wir uns... 




Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> hat von euch schon einer das neue Prince Magazin gelesen? Da wurde über das Radfahren in Frankfurt berichtet.
> Und ich glaube ich kenne den einen Typen da:



wenn wir uns wiedersehen, will ich ein Autogramm von dir.  Der Spruch ist unerreicht....


----------



## Kulminator (9. April 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Gute Idee,
> 
> leider wird es diese Woche wohl nix damit.
> Heute mit dem Rad auf arbeit und morgen evtl. mit Luxx eine kleine Feierabendrunde und am WE Kinder.
> ...



hab mich heute im Entlüften probiert. Sieht so aus als ob ichs alles richtig gemacht hab. Jetzt fliesst wieder blaues Blut durch die Leitungen - blasenfrei ... Aber lass uns trotzdem nächste Woche auf Tour gehen ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. April 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10009

Das wird auf jeden Fall etwas kühler, morgen. Lange Hose wird wohl angebracht sein


----------



## Kulminator (10. April 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hat jemand morgen ab B8/1300 Böcke ?



Ede, sorry das wird bei mir heute nix  - zumindest nicht bis 13 Uhr und nicht für ne längere Ausfahrt. Muss das Rote heute noch herrichten und ne kleine Testrunde drehen, um für morgen vorbereitet zu sein.


----------



## Kulminator (11. April 2010)

Woooo bleiben die Bilder?? Sind alle gut heimgekommen? Klasse Truppe heute  

@ Alböhi, hab *das* Bild auf deiner Webpage entdeckt ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. April 2010)

Ja, sehr fein war das heute! 

Das bissl Regen...war schon vergessen beim Abschlußtrail bei Kaiserwetter.

Habe mich heute nicht so auf fotographieren konzentriert, nur zwei kurze Filmchen, nicht wirklich top. 
Bin dann mal auf Euch angewiesen.

Btw.
was ist DAS Foto auf der Homepage? Da gibts viele schöne
Der Ausflug auf die Alb ist schon eingespeichert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BriSte (11. April 2010)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für diese Klasse Tour! Gern schließe ich mich euch wieder an.
Auch T. war sehr erfreut darüber, wie positiv wir in eure Runde aufgenommen wurden.
Die Tour hat wirklich viel Spaß gemacht! 

Das bisschen Regen am Ende tat dem Gesamteindruck nicht weh! ;-) 
Die Fotos und Filme würde ich natürlich auch gern sehen. Wo postet ihr die? 

Wünsche noch einen schönen Sonntagabend! 
Stefan


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. April 2010)

Die beste Tour seit langem...coole Leute

Werd mich bemühen hier ein paar Bilder die nächsten Tage hoch zu laden.


----------



## Kulminator (12. April 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> was ist DAS Foto auf der Homepage?



... frag das mal den Alböhi ...


----------



## alböhi (12. April 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Die beste Tour seit langem...coole Leute
> 
> Werd mich bemühen hier ein paar Bilder die nächsten Tage hoch zu laden.



ja, so sehn wir das auch - war doch ´ne lange winterpause.

die blumen gehn voll zurück. gleich und gleich gesellt sich gern.



leute googeln könnt ihr euch wirklich sparen hier das bild
kulmi wollte nur wissen, was beim alböhi hinternherfahren bedeutet.

lg andreas

ps.: zur nächsten tour komm ich in sandalen - hoffentlich brech ich mir  dann nix


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. April 2010)

Dienstag Abend Runde, geht da was oder frieren wir uns dann nur den Allerwertesten ab? 
Nach dem Arbeitstag heute (Typ 'Genickschlag') hab' ich noch nicht so Recht Bock. War heute derart busy, daß ich noch nicht mal den Abholtermin meiner neuen Schüssel vereinbaren konnte. 

Heute mal das MTB-Special vom Hr. Raab verfolgt . 14 Seiten Posts in ein paar Stunden, das nenn ich Aufmerksamkeit & Beachtung...
Die Zwei hätten wir auf unserer Sonntagstour mal durch die Rinne und über die Klippe schicken sollen. Mit TV-Kameras hätte das bestimmt ein tolles Event gegeben. 

Wetter in den kommenden Arbeitstagen eher mies. Für Samstag habe ich eher grosse Hoffnung 
Werde meine Kleine aktivieren, die muss dann mal wieder komplett hochfahren und sich an der Abfahrt bewähren. Kriegen wir schon irgendwie hin.


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. April 2010)

Leckerbissen, auch wenn er das Liteville heftigst rannimmt:


Würde ich meinem Schatzi niemals antun, abgesehn davon daß ich gar nicht soo fahren kann


----------



## mtbjahn (12. April 2010)

Scheint fast so, als ob ein Liteville 301 tatsächlich stabiler ist als ein Canyon Nerve XC - trotz gleichem Rahmengewicht.
Hier sind meine besten Fotos der gestrigen Tour. Leider kommt die Qualität der Trails nicht so richtig rüber. Ohne zu übertreiben, kann ich behaupten, daß das eine der besten Touren war, die ich bisher gefahren bin. Nochmal vielen Dank an die Spessartwölfe!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## 34CrMo4 (13. April 2010)

hi jungs!

auch von mir noch mal ein dickes danke! war absolut klasse und hab durch euch endgültig lunte gerochen;-)

gruß,
martin


----------



## Kulminator (13. April 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Dienstag Abend Runde, geht da was oder frieren wir uns dann nur den Allerwertesten ab?



Wetterbedingt bin ich für Mittwoch abend - scheint zumindest wieder etwas wärmer zu werden und niederschlagsfrei. 

Rocky, wie schauts bei dir aus? Du wolltest doch mal wieder mitfahren? Vorschlag: wir kommen von HU nach OF, treffen uns an unauffälliger Stelle und cruisen über Felder und Wälder gemeinsam Richtung HU. So muss (fast) keiner mit dem Auto anreisen und wir können doch gemeinsam fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (13. April 2010)

Ja!
wo wollen wir uns treffen? Wollen wir mal den Rodgau Rundweg fahren?

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (13. April 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ja!
> wo wollen wir uns treffen? Wollen wir mal den Rodgau Rundweg fahren?
> 
> // Rocky



Können wir auch machen - dann müssten wir uns aber woanders treffen. 19 Uhr am dem Wirtshaus bei den Kreiseln (weiss nicht mehr wie das heisst?)?


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. April 2010)

Ja das könnten wir so machen.
19Uhr auf der Brücke.



Kommt noch jemand?


----------



## Kulminator (13. April 2010)

o.k. 19 Uhr auf der Brücke ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. April 2010)

Also Mittwoch an der Tannenmühle?! Von mir aus...


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. April 2010)

Ok dann Mi 19Uhr Tannenmühle.
Vielleicht kann ich den Uwe noch mobilisieren.

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (13. April 2010)

Der Geburtstermin ist jetzt klar: Mittwoch nächste Woche 

Dann wirds am Samstag drauf schon mal ausgeführt, das Baby


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. April 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Der Geburtstermin ist jetzt klar: Mittwoch nächste Woche
> 
> Dann wirds am Samstag drauf schon mal ausgeführt, das Baby



Mach nicht so einen Wind, ich weis was es wird!


----------



## Lucafabian (13. April 2010)

wie lang solls dauern...hab neulich 15 min am stück, mir tut der hintern heute noch weh 


braucht es da licht?


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. April 2010)

ca. 25Min.


----------



## Kulminator (13. April 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie lang solls dauern...hab neulich 15 min am stück, mir tut der hintern heute noch weh



Angeber ...


----------



## Lucafabian (13. April 2010)

wer kommt denn alles? und was'n der rodgau rundeweg?....klingt wie MRW, ist das nicht zu gefährlich am anfang der saison?


----------



## Erdi01 (13. April 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wer kommt denn alles? und was'n der rodgau rundeweg?....klingt wie MRW,



... ist wie MRW nur ohne M  Wenn ihr gegen den Urzeigersinn fahrt würd ich Euch entgegenkommen und anschließen  Oder ich warte an der KreisQuer (Dreieich-Seligenstadt) auf Euch, müßte zeitlich hinhauen, da ich ja erst um 19:00 in Dtz starten kann.


----------



## Zilli (13. April 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ok dann Mi 19Uhr Tannenmühle.
> Vielleicht kann ich den Uwe noch mobilisieren.
> 
> // Rocky


"Kettenreaktion" 

Gibbet da noch einen Platz auf'm Parkplatz ?

Uwe, soll ich Dich abholen ? Da die A3 i.d.R. ziemlich stauig zu der Zeit + Richtung ist, macht es vllt. mehr Sinn, über die Landstraßen zur Tannenmühle zu fahren, oder ?


----------



## Lucafabian (13. April 2010)

Zilli schrieb:


> Uwe, soll ich Dich abholen ? Da die A3 i.d.R. ziemlich stauig zu der Zeit + Richtung ist, macht es vllt. mehr Sinn, über die Landstraßen zur Tannenmühle zu fahren, oder ?




nils kommt auch mit, wir wollen kurz nach sechs bei mir losfahren. A3 bis obertshausen/monte mare, dann landstraße. 

lass uns noch mal telefonieren


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. April 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... ist wie MRW nur ohne M  Wenn ihr gegen den Urzeigersinn fahrt würd ich Euch entgegenkommen und anschließen  Oder ich warte an der KreisQuer (Dreieich-Seligenstadt) auf Euch, müßte zeitlich hinhauen, da ich ja erst um 19:00 in Dtz starten kann.



Hi Volker,

lange nix mehr von dir gehört.
Gerne kannst du dich anschliessen, das Problem ist nur das ich den Rundweg nicht so genau kenne. Aber wir können es ja mal versuchen uns zu treffen.

// Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. April 2010)

Euch dann mal viel Spaß, ich werde zu der Zeit wohl noch im Büro mein Unwesen treiben.


----------



## Kulminator (14. April 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hi Volker,
> 
> lange nix mehr von dir gehört.
> Gerne kannst du dich anschliessen, das Problem ist nur das ich den Rundweg nicht so genau kenne. Aber wir können es ja mal versuchen uns zu treffen.
> ...



verfahren können wir uns nicht - der Weg ist relativ gut beschildert. 

@Erdi: willst du zum Treffpunkt kommen oder uns unterwegs auflauern? Im zweiten Falle müssten wir festlegen, ob wir gegen oder im Uhrzeigersinn fahren? Ich neige dazu, gegen den Uhrzeigersinn zu fahren...


----------



## Erdi01 (14. April 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> verfahren können wir uns nicht - der Weg ist relativ gut beschildert.
> 
> @Erdi: willst du zum Treffpunkt kommen oder uns unterwegs auflauern? Im zweiten Falle müssten wir festlegen, ob wir gegen oder im Uhrzeigersinn fahren? Ich neige dazu, gegen den Uhrzeigersinn zu fahren...


Zum Treffpunkt schaffe ich's nicht pünktlich. Fahrt GEGEN den Uhrzeigersinn, dann treffen wir uns an der besagten KreisQuer-Verbindung (Dreieich-Seligenstadt, K174). Ich werde gegen 19:20 dort sein und auf Éuch warten. Verpassen können wir uns dann eigentlich nicht, weil der RR-Weg dort über die Straße geht.

Bis heut abend 

*Edith:* Hatte gerade noch Kontakt zu Bikeholic, könnt passieren, dass er auch an einem der Treffpunkte steht. Scheint ne größere Veranstalltung zu werden.


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. April 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Edith:* Hatte gerade noch Kontakt zu Bikeholic, könnt passieren, dass er auch an einem der Treffpunkte steht. Scheint ne größere Veranstalltung zu werden.



Kein Problem so lange wir das Tempo vorgeben.


----------



## Kulminator (14. April 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Kein Problem so lange wir das Tempo vorgeben.



du = wir ?


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. April 2010)

wir = ich!
Kennst mich doch.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. April 2010)

komplett falsche definition...wir = ich 

...und heut wird stehen geübt


----------



## Kulminator (14. April 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> du = wir ?





rocky_mountain schrieb:


> wir = ich!





Lucafabian schrieb:


> komplett falsche definition...wir = ich



wie schön, dass wir das geklärt haben ....


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. April 2010)

so sind wir eben immer schön einfach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (14. April 2010)

So geduscht und auf die Couch!
Man was war das zum schluss ein mist Wetter, aber spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht.

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (14. April 2010)

bin heilfroh, endlich zuhause zu sein. 

Der "erste" Freireiter - Eisbären - Spessartwölfe Ausritt war gelungen  - mal abgesehen vom Wetter. Können wir bei besseren Witterungsverhältnissen gerne in dieser Konstellation oder mit weiteren Mitfahrern wiederholen...


----------



## Erdi01 (14. April 2010)

Ja hatt mich auch gefreut mal wieder eine gemeinsame Runde zu drehen  Und irgendwann werde ich's auch mal schaffen mit "schwerem Gerät" aufzutauchen ... und wenn's in Beerfelden ist ... habe mir sagen lassen man(n) könnte Sprünge da auch umfahren 

CU


----------



## Lucafabian (15. April 2010)

sehr schön wars ....nur die nase läuft heute


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. April 2010)

Bist du auf der Arbeit?


----------



## Lucafabian (15. April 2010)

wo sonst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (15. April 2010)

@ All: fürs Wochenende (vermutlich Samstag) steht ein Ausritt zum Hahnenkamm auf dem Programm...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. April 2010)

Nicht für mich, das Wohnzimmer will tapeziert werden. Und bevor die Saison richtig losgehet will ich das erst hinter mich bringen.


----------



## Kulminator (15. April 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nicht für mich, das Wohnzimmer will tapeziert werden.



... das willst du doch nicht etwa selber machen?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. April 2010)

Doch.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. April 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Doch.




man tapeziert ja inzwischen quer und nicht mehr längs


----------



## Kulminator (15. April 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> man tapeziert ja inzwischen quer und nicht mehr längs



in Neu-Isenburg ?


----------



## Bikeholic (15. April 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Der "erste" Freireiter - Eisbären - Spessartwölfe Ausritt war gelungen  - mal abgesehen vom Wetter. Können wir bei besseren Witterungsverhältnissen gerne in dieser Konstellation oder mit weiteren Mitfahrern wiederholen...


Danke an den Guide fürs guiden und an die Gruppe, hat Spaß gemacht mit Euch! Gerne mal wieder.  



Kulminator schrieb:


> @ All: fürs Wochenende (vermutlich Samstag)  steht ein Ausritt zum Hahnenkamm auf dem Programm...



Der Hahnenkamm steht falls ich Zeit finde Samstag auch bei mir auf dem Programm.  Vielleicht paßt es ja zeitlich für eine gemeinsame Runde!?

Bis demnächst,
Bikeholic


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. April 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ All: fürs Wochenende (vermutlich Samstag) steht ein Ausritt zum Hahnenkamm auf dem Programm...



Exactamente, Signore Kulminatore!

Und Fraa Struwwelisch wird wohl auch mitfahren. Ich gehe im Moment von der normalen AbfahrtsRaum-Zeitkoordinate B81300 aus.


----------



## Kulminator (15. April 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Und Fraa Struwwelisch wird wohl auch mitfahren. Ich gehe im Moment von der normalen AbfahrtsRaum-Zeitkoordinate B81300 aus.



Si  

Machst du den LMB??? 

und überhaupt: was issn mit Ede diese Woche los?


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. April 2010)

Was habt ihr vor morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (16. April 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was habt ihr vor morgen?



ihr = wir ?


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. April 2010)

Morgen 1300, B8 ?


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. April 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ihr = wir ?



ok wir


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. April 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10060

LMB zur morgigen Trailtour. 
Mit 130mm wars letzte Woche absolut ausreichend aber 160 würde mich auch reizen, auf dem Trail. Ich entscheide mich spontan, aber frage hier schon mal das Stimmungsbild ab.


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. April 2010)

Kann nur zwischen

0 - 130 - 260 mm wählen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. April 2010)

Hab nix mit weniger als 160


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. April 2010)

Tja was machen wir denn jetzt?


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. April 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hab nix mit weniger als 160



Alea iacta est!


----------



## Kulminator (17. April 2010)

ich nehm heute 150 ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. April 2010)

So... bin auch aus Berlin wieder da. 
Habe gesehen das ihr ganz schön was unternommen habt die Woche.


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. April 2010)

Frrrisch war's heute morgen, aber sehr schön! Leider war ich etwas zu spät für den Sonnenaufgang.

Und den Silberfisch auf der Birkenhainer getroffen! Hoffe, wir fahren bald mal wieder zusammen!

Ein paar querliegende Äste habe ich weggeräumt. 3ter Kicker geht auch bestens 

Jetzt erst einmal frühstücken


----------



## dschugaschwili (18. April 2010)

@kombi: der frühe vogel fängt den wurm! gut gemacht.


----------



## Kulminator (18. April 2010)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Habe gesehen das ihr ganz schön was unternommen habt die Woche.



...  und es geht turbulent weiter... *Dienstag abend trailiger Nightride* ... 



Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Frrrisch war's heute morgen, aber sehr schön! Leider war ich etwas zu spät für den Sonnenaufgang.



du bist ein Held   gääähn...


----------



## der-silberfisch (18. April 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Und den Silberfisch auf der Birkenhainer getroffen! Hoffe, wir fahren bald mal wieder zusammen!



Tja, Frühsport ist schon ne feine Sache. Ich werd es aber sicher auch mal wieder zu euch schaffen. Vielleicht könnte man ja Samstags mal nicht so früh starten. Das käme mir entgegen. So 1500 fänd ich besser.

Bis dann


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. April 2010)

Tja, das war Perfekt am Wochenende 

Im Moment schaffe ich es noch nicht ohne Verrenkungen Videos hochzuladen.
Deshalb nur eine Momentaufnahme vom ruhigen Teil der Samstagstour






Ich gebs nur schon gleich mal zur Kenntnis: was für ein Wetter am kommenden Samstag auch sein wird, ich muß Arbeiten und nicht biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (19. April 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ...  und es geht turbulent weiter... *Dienstag abend trailiger Nightride* ...



Wichtiger Hinweis: 

es sind morgen abend noch Plätze frei ...


----------



## der_andi (19. April 2010)

@ Kulminator:
....nach langer Pause wieder mal ein Lebenszeichen des Frangn.....
Aktueller Planungsstand ist, die Tour Ende Juli durchzuführen, voraussichtliche Strecke für die ersten beiden Tage: Rothenbuch-Burgsinn-Würzburger Haus....werde wahrscheinlich unterwegs noch die Bayrische Schanz bei Fellen "mitnehmen"....den weiteren Verlauf werd ich noch erkunden.
Am kommenden WE hab ich auf alle Fälle vor, den oben genannten Abschnitt abzuradeln, um zu schauen, wie lang man dafür braucht.
Würde mich (auch) am kommenden WE über Mitradler freuen. Du hattest ja im Januar gemeint, dass Du gerne dabei wärst  vll. kann ich von Mitradlern/Locals noch den einoderanderen Tipp/Empfehlung bekommen. Z.B. weiss ich noch nicht, wo man in der nÄhe der Bayrischen Schanz gut/günstig übernachten kann.
"Kette rechts"


----------



## BriSte (19. April 2010)

Hallo Allerseits,

dieses WE könnte ich auch wieder mitfahren. Samstag um 1500, wie bereits von einem Vorredner vorgeschlagen, würde mir auch passen.

Gibt es ne Tour, die vom Schwierigkeitsgrad der vom letzten WE ähnelt? 
Da kam ich ganz gut mit, wenngleich sie leider bereits Materialgrenzwertig war.

Würde mich dennoch freuen! 

Wünsche noch einen schönen Abend! 

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. April 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wichtiger Hinweis:
> 
> es sind morgen abend noch Plätze frei ...



Hallo Kulmi. Schaffe es heute leider nicht.


----------



## TheRover (20. April 2010)

So, komme eben von ner kleinen Runde hier im Spessart (Fernblick).
Heut Abend die Tour is für mich Anfänger wohl nix, wobei ich auch nur en Cube Acid ergo Hardtail habe.
Wer is bereit, mir als Anfänger demnächst ma ein paar schöne Strecken im Spessart zu zeigen? Oder kann ich mich da einfach an euch dranhängen?
Allein biken is auf die Dauer etwas blöd.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. April 2010)

Bin dann heute eine schnelle Feierabend runde gedreht ( Birkenheiner, Klappermülchen ). Man sollte die Kicker an der Birkenheiner mal ein bischen Sanieren.

@EDE. ich weiß ja anicht ob du dich noch drann erinnerst. Ich hatte dir mal die Weißen Schnürsenkel für die 5 10 angeboten und leider nicht gefunden. Habe sie jetzt gefunden. Falls du noch Interesse hast bitte melden.


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. April 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ...  und es geht turbulent weiter... *Dienstag abend trailiger Nightride* ...



Nicht zu viel versprochen! Sehr fein, gutes Team und schöne Trails im Dustern


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. April 2010)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Bin dann heute eine schnelle Feierabend runde gedreht ( Birkenheiner, Klappermülchen ). Man sollte die Kicker an der Birkenheiner mal ein bischen Sanieren.



Im dunklen geht es da sieht man nicht so viel von den Kickern.

War mal wieder eine schöne Runde im Spessart.

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (20. April 2010)

bin nun ziemlich platt ... war wieder mal klasse mit euch ...  

Bitte vormerken: *Samstag nachmittag* werden wir eine zwar konditionell fordernde, aber technisch weniger anspruchsvolle* Einsteigertour* anbieten - landschaftlich dafür umso reizvoller. Als Highlights stehen die Rückersbacher Schlucht und das Steinbachtal auf dem Programm. Alle Details und LMB folgen - bin jetzt müde.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (21. April 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> bin nun ziemlich platt ... war wieder mal klasse mit euch ...
> 
> Bitte vormerken: *Samstag nachmittag* werden wir eine zwar konditionell fordernde, aber technisch weniger anspruchsvolle* Einsteigertour* anbieten - landschaftlich dafür umso reizvoller. Als Highlights stehen die Rückersbacher Schlucht und das Steinbachtal auf dem Programm. Alle Details und LMB folgen - bin jetzt müde.



Schade. Kann am Samstag leider nicht. 
Wenn dann am Sonntag.

/edit.
Bin ja gestern die Birkenheiner runter, dabei ist mir ein Stock ans Bike geknallt. Und jetzt ist die rechte Pedale locker ( leichtes Spiel ). Kann ich das selber wieder richten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (21. April 2010)

Wo ist die Pedale denn locker?
An der Pedalachse oder am Kurbelarm?
Ich kann mir aber schlecht vorstellen das sich durch einen Stock die Pedale lockert.

// Rocky


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (21. April 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wo ist die Pedale denn locker?
> An der Pedalachse oder am Kurbelarm?
> Ich kann mir aber schlecht vorstellen das sich durch einen Stock die Pedale lockert.
> 
> // Rocky


An der Pedalachse. Wie gesagt ist seit dem ein leichtes Spiel drinn. Habe unten an der Birkenheiner den Sattel hoch und als ich losgefahren bin habe ich bemerkt das die rechte Peade " eiert".


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. April 2010)

Ich habe noch Pause, mein Dämpfer ist noch in der Inspektion und kommt erst nächste Woche zurück. So kann ich mich in aller Ruhe dem Saisonendspurt der Eintracht widmen. Forca SGE.


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. April 2010)

Faulpelz


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. April 2010)

Sofa: Die Schnürsenkel nehm ich. Willst Du noch den Sattel ?

Di abend mit Rocket Rocky war nett...

SA geht klar.


----------



## Kulminator (21. April 2010)

@ All: hier in der Eintrag für die *Einsteigertour am Samstag Nachmittag*. 

Ich hoffe auf rege Teilnahme aller Interessenten, die uns gerne kennenlernen wollen und gerne bei uns mitfahren möchten. Natürlich sind die "üblichen Verdächtigen" auch gerne gesehen.


----------



## Kulminator (21. April 2010)

der_andi schrieb:


> @ Kulminator:
> ....nach langer Pause wieder mal ein Lebenszeichen des Frangn.....
> Aktueller Planungsstand ist, die Tour Ende Juli durchzuführen, voraussichtliche Strecke für die ersten beiden Tage: Rothenbuch-Burgsinn-Würzburger Haus....werde wahrscheinlich unterwegs noch die Bayrische Schanz bei Fellen "mitnehmen"....den weiteren Verlauf werd ich noch erkunden.
> Am kommenden WE hab ich auf alle Fälle vor, den oben genannten Abschnitt abzuradeln, um zu schauen, wie lang man dafür braucht.
> ...



Sers Andi, 
Wochenende ist leider schon anders verplant. Ich muss dir ehr gestehen, dass ich mich sooo tief im Spessart nicht gut auskenne. Rund um Frammersbach findest du auf folgender Seite weitere Hinweise zu MTB-Touren und zu Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten.
Gruss Kulmi


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. April 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Di abend mit Rocket Rocky war nett...
> 
> SA geht klar.



 Rocket Rocky aka Rocket Ron...

Ich vermute immer noch, er ist im Winter heimlich Rolle gefahren


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. April 2010)

Soo,mal ein bisschen mit dem Neuen herumgespielt.
1. Der Lenker ist soo breit daß ich kaum damit durch die Esszimmertür fahren kann. Mag aber auch daran liegen daß die Tür in einem Altbau steckt und Sondermaß hat 
2. Kann mich noch nicht entscheiden ob ich den Original-Lenker in Schwarz drauf lasse oder den weißen Prügel dranschraube.
2.1 Die Handgriffe sind (noch) blütenweiß. Das hält vermutlich 1/2 Ausritt. Der Sattel in weiß bleibt so wohl auch nur 1 Ausritt weiß.
3. Die Laufräder sind eine Augenweide
4. Alles gut aufgebaut, da kann man nicht meckern
5. Hammer, der Schmidt 
6. Die Bude ist schon eine Reise wert. Toller Konzeptstore, stylisch. Kompententer Berater. Ausstellung im Eingangsbereich. Der Carbon-RR Rahmen in der ausgestellten Backform schreckt allerdings ab, hebt man den hoch, hat er ein Gewicht wie ein Fliegenschiß, da möchte ich nicht drauf fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (22. April 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Sofa: Die Schnürsenkel nehm ich. Willst Du noch den Sattel ?
> 
> Di abend mit Rocket Rocky war nett...
> 
> SA geht klar.



Sattel? Aber ich brauche im Moment keinen.

Kann denn einer am Sonntag fahren?


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. April 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Rocket Rocky aka Rocket Ron...
> 
> Ich vermute immer noch, er ist im Winter heimlich Rolle gefahren



Never!

Was ich nach meiner OP gemacht habe, ich bin ca 5 mal auf dem Spinntrainer 1 Std gefahren. Das war aber so ätzend:kotz: das ich es wieder eingestellt habe.

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (22. April 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Never!
> 
> Was ich nach meiner OP gemacht habe, ich bin ca 5 mal auf dem Spinntrainer 1 Std gefahren. Das war aber so ätzend:kotz: das ich es wieder eingestellt habe.
> 
> // Rocky



... dann waren es wohl "andere" konditionsfördernde Ausdauersportarten ...


----------



## Kulminator (22. April 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Soo,mal ein bisschen mit dem Neuen herumgespielt.
> 1. Der Lenker ist soo breit daß ich kaum damit durch die Esszimmertür fahren kann. Mag aber auch daran liegen daß die Tür in einem Altbau steckt und Sondermaß hat
> 2. Kann mich noch nicht entscheiden ob ich den Original-Lenker in Schwarz drauf lasse oder den weißen Prügel dranschraube.
> 2.1 Die Handgriffe sind (noch) blütenweiß. Das hält vermutlich 1/2 Ausritt. Der Sattel in weiß bleibt so wohl auch nur 1 Ausritt weiß.
> ...




BILDBEWEISE bitte !


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. April 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> BILDBEWEISE bitte !



Wie, was, von der Esszimmertür und dem Lenker dazwischen?


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. April 2010)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Kann denn einer am Sonntag fahren?



Da ich Samstag nicht kann, jedenfalls nicht rechtzeitig), nehme ich mir Sonntag vor. Was soll's sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (22. April 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Da ich Samstag nicht kann, jedenfalls nicht rechtzeitig), nehme ich mir Sonntag vor. Was soll's sein?



Ich hätte wieder mal nach laaaaanger Zeit Lust auf den Hahnenkamm. 
Hoch und runter usw.

Vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere Samstagfahrer auch noch Lust und Energie um Sonntag zu fahren. Wetter soll ja Bombe werden.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (22. April 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> BILDBEWEISE bitte !



Aber Dalli bitte.


----------



## Kulminator (22. April 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wie, was, von der Esszimmertür und dem Lenker dazwischen?



die interessierten Mitleser wollen weder die Esszimmertür noch den Lenker sehen. Dafür aber das Neugeborene 



SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ich hätte wieder mal nach laaaaanger Zeit Lust auf den Hahnenkamm.
> Hoch und runter usw.



ging uns auch so - deshalb sind wir in den vergangenen Wochen immer wieder hoch und runter und wieder hoch und runter ...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (22. April 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ging uns auch so - deshalb sind wir in den vergangenen Wochen immer wieder hoch und runter und wieder hoch und runter ...



So lange die letzte fahrt am Tag runter geht. Ist alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## BriSte (22. April 2010)

Hallo,

habe mich gerade für die Tour am Samstag angemeldet! 

Vielen Dank für die so baldige Durchführung! 

Sind die Bilder der Samstag Tour von vor 2 Wochen bereits online zu finden?

Wünsche allen einen schönen Abend!

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Kulminator (22. April 2010)

sehr lobenswert, Stefan.  Bringst du wieder den Thomas mit? 

 wo bleiben die anderen Anmeldungen??


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. April 2010)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Sattel? Aber ich brauche im Moment keinen.
> 
> Kann denn einer am Sonntag fahren?



Sofa: Schon Alz... den Sattel den auch der Kombi auf dem Fusion hat.
Wolltest Du haben...
SO werd ich auch fahren...muß bei dem Wetter.


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. April 2010)

#500   :d


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. April 2010)

Ach ja, fast den Beweis vergessen! 





Mußte aber feststellen, die alte müde Knipse macht nur noch Schrottbilder. Muß dann doch mal die Große bemühen


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (22. April 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Sofa: Schon Alz... den Sattel den auch der Kombi auf dem Fusion hat.
> Wolltest Du haben...
> SO werd ich auch fahren...muß bei dem Wetter.



AHHH. Aber Danke. habe mir den dann selber geholt. Da du nicht wusstest ob du ihn noch benötigst.

Dann sieht man sich ja mal wieder am Sonntag. COOL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (22. April 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ach ja, fast den Beweis vergessen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OOOOOHHHHH Was hast du dir denn da schönes gegönnt. Cooles Ding das Ding.


----------



## Kulminator (23. April 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ach ja, fast den Beweis vergessen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hübsches Spielzeug ...


----------



## Kulminator (23. April 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ All: hier in der Eintrag für die *Einsteigertour am Samstag Nachmittag*.
> 
> Ich hoffe auf rege Teilnahme aller Interessenten, die uns gerne kennenlernen wollen und gerne bei uns mitfahren möchten. Natürlich sind die "üblichen Verdächtigen" auch gerne gesehen.


----------



## BriSte (23. April 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> sehr lobenswert, Stefan.  Bringst du wieder den Thomas mit?
> 
> wo bleiben die anderen Anmeldungen??



Hallo, 

leider ist Thomas diese Woche verhindert. 
Er kommt daher morgen nicht mit. 

Ihr müsst mit mir Vorlieb nehmen. 
Hoffe das ist akzeptabel. ;-) 

Cooles Rad übrigens! Ich teile aber die Einschätzung einiger Vorredner, dass die weißen Teile vermutlich nicht lange weiß bleiben. Wünsche dennoch viel Spaß und allzeit gute Fahrt mit dem neuen Gefährt!

Bis morgen,
Stefan


----------



## Zilli (23. April 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> sehr lobenswert, Stefan.  Bringst du wieder den Thomas mit?
> 
> wo bleiben die anderen Anmeldungen??


Ich kann leider leider leider nicht; die Vorbereitungen für die Konfi nächste Woche laufen auf Hochtouren und am Sonntag  muß ich nach dem Mittagessen zu nem Seminar fahren, von dem ich erst Di. abend zurück komme (und das bei dem Wetter ...). Hätte gerne mal was neues kennengelernt. Euch viel Schbass.


----------



## Zilli (23. April 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ach ja, fast den Beweis vergessen!
> 
> [Bild vom feinen Bike]
> 
> Mußte aber feststellen, die alte müde Knipse macht nur noch  Schrottbilder. Muß dann doch mal die Große bemühen


Sowas könnte das Nächste sein, wenn mir mal finanziell der Rappel kommt  ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. April 2010)

Zilli schrieb:


> Sowas könnte das Nächste sein, wenn mir mal finanziell der Rappel kommt  ...



Erster Eindruck: das Ding ist sein Geld wert. Gehe am Sonntag mal ins Gelände, dann weiß ich mehr.
Die Gabel könnte ein bissl softer sein, liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, daß ich zur Zeit untergewichtig bin


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. April 2010)

An die Schwarzwaldfahrer: 

http://www.bikepark-todtnau.de/

Das sind gute Nachrichten


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (23. April 2010)

Meine Pechsträhne reist nicht ab. 
Bin gerade aus dem KH raus. Erkenntniss : Beide sehnen gerissen und den Mittelfussknochen gebrochen. Muss leider Operiert werden.
Habe jetzt erstmal ein Gips drann.
Scheiß Fussball.
Also fällt das Biken am Sonntag flach. hatte mich schon riesig gefreut auf euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (24. April 2010)

so'n schei$$ ...  

Gute Besserung, Sofa.


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. April 2010)

Großes Aua! 

Gute Besserung wünsch' ich Dir. Und: lass den Fußball sein, Fahrradfahren ist viel gesünder


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (24. April 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> so'n schei$$ ...
> 
> Gute Besserung, Sofa.



Danke




Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Großes Aua!
> 
> Gute Besserung wünsch' ich Dir. Und: lass den Fußball sein, Fahrradfahren ist viel gesünder


Das habe ich mir jetzt auch gedacht.
Shit Happens

Wenn ich richtig glück habe bin ich 6 Wochen nach der OP wieder Fit. Nur keine Ahnung wann sie Operieren wollen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. April 2010)

Sofa Du tust mir leid. Bei so einem Wetter in der Bude hocken zu müssen ist übel.
Kenn ich aber , nach meinem Poser-Bruch waren auch 8 Wochen bestes Wetter.
Gute Besserung!

Heutige Panorama Runde immer wieder gern

Kombi: Geht was morgen ?


----------



## schu2000 (24. April 2010)

Oh Sofa was machst Du denn für Sachen!? 

Gute, schnelle und vollständige Genesung wünsch ich Dir!!


----------



## Kulminator (25. April 2010)

Manno mann, war das gestern mal wieder eine perfekte Panorama-Runde durch die Rückersbacher Schlucht, hoch zum Hahnenkamm und übers Steinbachtal wieder zurück.  Jochen ist an Berg wirklich gut dabei  und Stefan bleibt auch bei technisch etwas kniffeligen Passagen immer dran . Ede, wo nimmst du die Kondition her? Und seh bitte zu, dass die Bilder ins Netz kommen... Dickes Lob an alle Mitfahrer.

Hab diese Woche blöderweise den Termin am Dienstag - werde versuchen, ihn vorzuverlegen, um um 1900 an der B8 zu stehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. April 2010)

Danke für die Genesungswünsche.

Habe gestern bei der Gips Untersuchung noch mit der Ärztin gesprochen. Und sie sagte das ich eventuell Glück habe und nicht Operiert werden muss. Da die Knochen an der Bruchstelle nah aneinander liegen. Und wenn sich das Bruchbild nicht verändert habe ich glück.

Das mit dem Wetter ist eh das schlimmste.  Da ich mich ja auch noch so auf heute gefreut habe.


----------



## Kulminator (25. April 2010)

Kopf hoch, Sofa. Wenn du wieder o.k. bist, ist die Saison ja noch lange nicht zu Ende.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. April 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Kopf hoch, Sofa. Wenn du wieder o.k. bist, ist die Saison ja noch lange nicht zu Ende.



Du sagst es so einfach.
Letztes jahr 4 Monate und jetzt 6 - 8 Wochen. 

Nächstes Jahr lege ich mich in Watte ein. Da bekommt das " Michelin Mänchien " eine neue bedeutung.


----------



## Kulminator (25. April 2010)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Du sagst es so einfach.
> Letztes jahr 4 Monate und jetzt 6 - 8 Wochen.



in 6-8 Wochen ist gerade mal Juni ... da gehts doch erst richtig los: Spessart Wege und solche Touren...


----------



## Kulminator (25. April 2010)

ach nochwas: Di 1900 B8 klappt  
konnte meinen Termin vorverlegen...


----------



## Kulminator (25. April 2010)

und hier gehts zur Anmeldung für den trailigen Nightride am Dienstag Abend ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. April 2010)

Bin heute mal wieder an der Kahl entlang ins Einsatzgebiet gefahren...auch sehr fein die Landschaft.


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. April 2010)

Tja,
das war heute Mittag ja nix mehr mit Fahren. Wir waren unterwegs.
Ab 18 Uhr war dann aber der Drang soo groß daß ich kurzentschlossen noch mal ins Einsatzgebiet aufgebrochen bin.
Mit ner Hammerschmidt kommt man bestens und in einem Rutsch den HK hoch . Gabel absenken war noch nicht mal notwendig.
Runter vom Feinsten, Der Hinterbau ist genial, Bremsen und die breite Lenkzentrale auch. Von der Totem bin ich noch nicht überzeugt. Mit der Feder nutze ich grade mal 50% vom Gesamtfederweg. 
Dienstag könnte klappen.


----------



## der-silberfisch (25. April 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Mit der Feder nutze ich grade mal 50% vom Gesamtfederweg.



ei dann musst du halt höher springen  dann klappts auch mit dem einfedern 


@sofasurfer: Das sieht ja übel aus mit deinem Fuß. Und sowas bei dem Traumwetter. Das ist echt die Höchststrafe. Dann auch von mir mal gute Besserung.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. April 2010)

Morsche - das sind ja vielfältige Nachrichten am Wochenende zusammengekommen.

@Sofa - Gute Besserung.

Keine Ahnung ob ich diese Woche schon wieder ins Geschehen eingreifen kann, der Dämpfer ist noch nicht zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (26. April 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob ich diese Woche schon wieder ins Geschehen eingreifen kann, der Dämpfer ist noch nicht zurück.



.. du weisst ja, wann und wo du uns antriffst...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. April 2010)

Zumindest weiß ich, wo ich euch nicht antreffe.


----------



## Kulminator (26. April 2010)

das beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit


----------



## Kulminator (26. April 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> und hier gehts zur Anmeldung für den trailigen Nightride am Dienstag Abend ...



 dann sind wir ja morgen 4 + 

soll ich morgen das Schwere oder das Leichte nehmen? Wie kommt ihr?


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. April 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> dann sind wir ja morgen 4 +
> 
> soll ich morgen das Schwere oder das Leichte nehmen? Wie kommt ihr?



Das ganz Schwere bleibt im Bettchen, das Mittlere nehme ich. Das Leichte ist malade (Hi-Bremse leckt, Zug Umwerfer fast durchgerissen wie ich jetzt erst gesehen habe...)


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. April 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> das beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit



Ich meinte eure Streckenwahl. Solltet ihr euch dahin verirren, wäre ich sehr irritiert.


----------



## Kulminator (26. April 2010)

Startzeit ist 1900 - nicht 18:59 Uhr


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. April 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> dann sind wir ja morgen 4 +
> 
> soll ich morgen das Schwere oder das Leichte nehmen? Wie kommt ihr?



Das schwere hat keinen "Bergaufmodus"


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. April 2010)

Schön war's gestern Abend, aber ich merke an meinen Beinen, daß wir mit Rocket Rocky unterwegs waren 
Verdammter Ehrgeiz & Gruppenzwang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (28. April 2010)

Ha ha ha 

Dann bis nächsten Dienstag.


----------



## Kulminator (28. April 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Schön war's gestern Abend, aber ich merke an meinen Beinen, daß wir mit Rocket Rocky unterwegs waren



aus dem Logbuch vom gestrigen Nightride: Rocket Rocky konnte gestern die Bergab- und die *Bergauf*wertung für sich entscheiden...


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. April 2010)

Ihr macht meinen Ruf kaputt!


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. April 2010)

Aber der Wald war so schön grün......
Und der Mond erst......


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. April 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Aber der Wald war so schön grün......
> Und der Mond erst......



Auch grün


----------



## Hot Rod1 (28. April 2010)

Was liest man denn bei euch?! Rocket-Rocky? Ich verkaufe gerade mein Rennrad....wenn du Interesse hast, dann meld dich bei mir 
Schönen Gruß,
HR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (28. April 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Was liest man denn bei euch?! Rocket-Rocky? Ich verkaufe gerade mein Rennrad....wenn du Interesse hast, dann meld dich bei mir
> Schönen Gruß,
> HR



Never!


----------



## Kulminator (28. April 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ihr macht meinen Ruf kaputt!



wir???


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. April 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Di abend mit Rocket Rocky war nett...
> 
> SA geht klar.





Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Schön war's gestern Abend, aber ich merke an meinen Beinen, daß wir mit Rocket Rocky unterwegs waren
> Verdammter Ehrgeiz & Gruppenzwang...





Kulminator schrieb:


> aus dem Logbuch vom gestrigen Nightride: Rocket Rocky konnte gestern die Bergab- und die *Bergauf*wertung für sich entscheiden...





Kulminator schrieb:


> wir???



Ja ihr!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (28. April 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ihr macht meinen Ruf kaputt!



Rocky du weißt doch was man sagt: Ist Ruf erst ruiniert....und den Rest kennst du doch, oder?!
;-)


----------



## Kulminator (28. April 2010)

ich habe aber auch was FÜR deinen guten Ruf getan:



Kulminator schrieb:


> aus dem Logbuch vom gestrigen Nightride: Rocket Rocky konnte gestern die Bergab ...wertung für sich entscheiden...


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. April 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Rocky du weißt doch was man sagt: Ist Ruf erst ruiniert....und den Rest kennst du doch, oder?!
> ;-)



Habe ich einen Ruf?


----------



## Kulminator (28. April 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Aber der Wald war so schön grün......
> Und der Mond erst......



bei *meinem* Bergauftempo bin ich keine Sauerstoffunterversorgung eingegangen und war zu natürlichen Farbwahrnehmungen in der Lage


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. April 2010)

Vielleicht kann ich das Leichte heute abend schon wieder vom Doc abholen.
Und wenn ich dann noch Böcke habe mache ich eine kleine Runde mit dem Bomber und schaue mir mal die Kicker wieder an.
Nicht planbar, nur spontan.


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. April 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=459138

Mmh - Mmh, da werden wir wohl mal hinfahren


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. April 2010)

Habs auch schon gesehen.
Da muss man aber selbern hoch fahren.

// rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (29. April 2010)

Warum geht so etwas in der Pfalz und nicht hier


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. April 2010)

Hallo Jungs.
War gerade beim Doc ( ne, nicht bei Günther  ). Schonmal positive ergebnisse, müssen nicht Operieren. Da die Knochen schön Gerade liegen.
Habe aber ein schreck bekommen als sie den Gips abgenommen haben um noch mal zu Röntgen. So Gelb und Blau habe ich mein (ganzen) Fuss noch nie gesehen. 





Dabei habe ich nur Fussball gespielt. 
Hoffe das es schnell heilt und ich mit euch dann endlich mal wieder die Wälder unsicher machen kann.


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. April 2010)

Du solltest aufhören zu arbeiten und sport zu treiben, das ist für dich zu gefährlich.

Gute Beserung.

// Rocky


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. April 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Du solltest aufhören zu arbeiten und sport zu treiben, das ist für dich zu gefährlich.
> 
> Gute Beserung.
> 
> // Rocky



Arbeiten kann ich mir auch vorstellen. Gibst du mir mein gehalt weiter ?
Aber Sport wird schwierig.


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. April 2010)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs.
> War gerade beim Doc ( ne, nicht bei Günther  ). Schonmal positive ergebnisse, müssen nicht Operieren. Da die Knochen schön Gerade liegen.
> Habe aber ein schreck bekommen als sie den Gips abgenommen haben um noch mal zu Röntgen. So Gelb und Blau habe ich mein (ganzen) Fuss noch nie gesehen.



Nice! Aber das ist schon mal die halbe Miete, keine OP 
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. April 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Da muss man aber selbern hoch fahren.
> 
> // rocky



Schreckt mich aber nicht


----------



## Zilli (29. April 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> bei *meinem* Bergauftempo bin ich keine Sauerstoffunterversorgung eingegangen und war zu natürlichen Farbwahrnehmungen in der Lage




Mit was fahrt Ihr denn Dienstags ? (Hardtail oder 150mm angesagt ? Mitfahrt kann ich jedoch erst Dienstag entscheiden)


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. April 2010)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hardtail...



Versteh die Frage nicht. Hartes Teil? 
nee, HT hammernet. Nur Weiche.
Also: mitfahren mit 150mm


----------



## Kulminator (29. April 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Da muss man aber selbern hoch fahren.



... aber das schreckt Rocket Rocky in keinster Weise ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (29. April 2010)

So, zurück von der Ausfahrt. Ein bissl die Hügel beackert. Auf der Steilabfahrt am Klappermühlchen lag ein Baumstamm diagonal und damit gefährlich ungünstig. Habe mir kurzentschlossen das Bremsen verkniffen, mich Rocky's weiser Worte erinnert: Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert...
und gut wars


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. April 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> So, zurück von der Ausfahrt. Ein bissl die Hügel beackert. Auf der Steilabfahrt am Klappermühlchen lag ein Baumstamm diagonal und damit gefährlich ungünstig. Habe mir kurzentschlossen das Bremsen verkniffen, mich Rocky's weiser Worte erinnert: Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert...
> und gut wars



Naja wenn dein Neues jetzt schon Baumstämme glatt bügelt ist doch alles bestens.


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. April 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Habe mir kurzentschlossen das Bremsen verkniffen, mich Rocky's weiser Worte erinnert: Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert...
> und gut wars



Sag ich doch!


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. April 2010)

Zilli schrieb:


> Mit was fahrt Ihr denn Dienstags ? (Hardtail oder 150mm angesagt ? Mitfahrt kann ich jedoch erst Dienstag entscheiden)


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Mai 2010)

Erste Zecke am Donnerstag Abend auf den Trails gefangen und gestern Abend entdeckt & entfernt. Das fängt ja gut an...


----------



## BriSte (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo Ihr Lieben, heute sende ich euch mal viele liebe Grüße aus meiner Heimatstadt Essen. 

Nächstes WE bin ich zu Besuch bei meinen Eltern in Speyer, da wird's also auch nichts mit fahren. Danach das WE bin ich aber wieder dabei, wenn ihr eine Tour anbietet, 
welche ich mitfahren kann. 

Wünsche noch einen schönen Feiertag und alles Gute,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Mai 2010)

Geht was am Sonntag?


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Mai 2010)

Wenn sich das Wetter hält, dann ja. Uhrzeit  muß ich noch aushandeln.


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Mai 2010)

Nicht zu früh!


----------



## Nismo99 (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo Wölfe,

bei stabilem Wetter würde ich mich anschließen 

Werde heute Nacht nochmal reinschauen bzgl Uhrzeit.

Gruß,
Nismo


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Mai 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Nicht zu früh!



Aah, der Maestro ist schon online! Moin!
Wie wäre es mit 1300?


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. Mai 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Geht was am Sonntag?



Ich wär dabei ! 1300 B8 ?


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. Mai 2010)

13 Uhr ist ok, habe aber Halsschmerzen und werde mich kurzfristig entscheiden.
Wenn ich mitkomme bin ich 1300 an der B8.

// Rocky


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. Mai 2010)

Was sagt denn das Wetter?


----------



## Nismo99 (2. Mai 2010)

...1300h wird bei mir ein bisschen eng 

Ich spring jetzt mal schnell aufs Rad.

Viel Spaß nachher!

Gruß,
Nismo


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Mai 2010)

Ich komme nachher mit dem Bomber. D.h., rast nicht so !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (2. Mai 2010)

Hi Jungs,
ich bin raus!
Schone mich für Dienstag. (1900B8)

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (2. Mai 2010)

Wichtige "andere" Verpflichtungen verlangen meine volle Aufmerksamkeit. Kommendes Wochenende bin ich wieder dabei ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Mai 2010)

1km vor der Homebase fing es dann an zu tröppeln - fast wie vorausgesehen 
Schöner Techniknachmittag auf der Birkenhainer und benachbarten Wegen mit Ede...und ich muß noch viel üben


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. Mai 2010)

Klasse Bike was sich der Kombi da gekauft hat, passt mir wie angegossen vor allem der breite Lenker kommt gut... und ist 50% günstiger als mein 901.


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Mai 2010)

Da habe ich mir gestern doch schön das Muster der NC17 ins Schienbein gestanzt


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Mai 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Da habe ich mir gestern doch schön das Muster der NC17 ins Schienbein gestanzt



mit den nc17 funkst das gut, hab auch welche


----------



## Kulminator (3. Mai 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Erste Zecke am Donnerstag Abend auf den Trails gefangen und gestern Abend entdeckt & entfernt. Das fängt ja gut an...





Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Da habe ich mir gestern doch schön das Muster der NC17 ins Schienbein gestanzt



und was kommt als nächstes??


----------



## Kulminator (3. Mai 2010)

und immer schön vorsichtig sein - beim Posen ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Mai 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> und was kommt als nächstes??



Doch wieder Protektoren anziehen.
Oder: Fixie kaufen & fahren lernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Mai 2010)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## Zilli (3. Mai 2010)

Ich hab, wie bereits PN't, vor zu kommen, hoffe jedoch auch, dass der letzte Termin mit Cheffe, der bis 1700 dauern soll, planmäßig zu Ende geht.



Zilli schrieb:


> Mit was fahrt Ihr denn Dienstags ? (Hardtail oder 150mm angesagt ?  Mitfahrt kann ich jedoch erst Dienstag entscheiden)


Als Kompromiss werde ich die Laufräder mit den NN's aufs Speci ziehen ...


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Mai 2010)

ich werd auf der couch kränkeln vorziehen


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Mai 2010)

Hi,

muss für einen Kollegen eine Kundenpresentation machen.
Ich hoffe das ich es schaffe rechtzeitig da zu sein, da ich mit dem Rad auf der Arbeit bin. 
@Carsten Wie wäre es mit einen Frankfurtrunde wenn es für die B) zu spät wird?

// Rocky


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich schaffe es nicht bis 19Uhr zur B8!
Fahre dann mit dem Carsten eine Runde in Frankfurt.

// Rocky


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Mai 2010)

Bin zwar heiss aufs biken, habe aber heute noch einen Spezialjob bekommen der bis morgen um 10 fertig sein muss. 
Bin raus für heute, mein Normalarbeitstag fängt jetzt erst an obwohl ich seit 0715 schon hier bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Mai 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> muss für einen Kollegen eine Kundenpresentation machen.
> Ich hoffe das ich es schaffe rechtzeitig da zu sein, da ich mit dem Rad auf der Arbeit bin.
> ...





Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Bin zwar heiss aufs biken, habe aber heute noch einen Spezialjob bekommen der bis morgen um 10 fertig sein muss.
> Bin raus für heute, mein Normalarbeitstag fängt jetzt erst an obwohl ich seit 0715 schon hier bin



Willkommen im Club.


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Mai 2010)

War heute vom harten Kern überhaupt jemand fahren? Es hat ja ordentlich kalt geblasen 
Ich habe jetzt jedenfalls genug (gearbeitet). Kopf ist leer, Augen fallen zu.
Ich hoffe nicht unser Boss kommt auf die Idee, ich könnte mal kommendes Brückentag-Wochenende fix mal da bleiben und die Welt retten


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Mai 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club.



Dem Club, welcher mich als Mitglied akzeptiert, möchte ich gar nicht angehören (Frei nach Groucho Marx)


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Mai 2010)

Ich bin erst um halb acht aus dem Büro raus, an Fahren ist nicht zu denken. 

Nach derzeitigem Stand werde ich wohl in Finale erstmalig in diesem Jahr auf's Bike steigen. Noch gute anderhalb Wochen bis zur Abfahrt. 

Zum Glück haben wir uns auf den späteren Termin verständigt und sind nicht schon diese Woche unten. Lt. Wetterbericht und Meldung im Finale Fred ist es ziemlich sstaubfrei. Schade für Tom und XTCCC.


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. Mai 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> War heute vom harten Kern überhaupt jemand fahren? Es hat ja ordentlich kalt geblasen
> Ich habe jetzt jedenfalls genug (gearbeitet). Kopf ist leer, Augen fallen zu.
> Ich hoffe nicht unser Boss kommt auf die Idee, ich könnte mal kommendes Brückentag-Wochenende fix mal da bleiben und die Welt retten



Boah was für ein Wind gestern.
Wir hatten nur Gegenwind egal in welche Richtung wir gefahren sind.

//Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Mai 2010)

gut das ich zuhause aufgepasst hab


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. Mai 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> gut das ich zuhause aufgepasst hab



Faulpelz


----------



## Zilli (5. Mai 2010)

Ich hab aufgrund der gestrigen Runde mal ne knapp 60 km Tour um den Flughafen gestrickt, die 6 trailigere Stücke zwischen 1,2 und 1,8 km enthält und an diversen Seen, den zwei Flughafenaussichtspunkten und der Nordbahn-Baustelle vorbeiführt. Start + Zielpunkt wäre Neu-Isenburg, dort, wo man die Leut zu ihrem Glück zwingen muss 

. Falls also mal Interesse an so einer Runde besteht ...



Lucafabian schrieb:


> gut das ich zuhause aufgepasst hab


... das Dein Bike keinen Platten bekommt ?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Mai 2010)

Ich bin sicher, der Uwe kann auch einen Platten am Bike bekommen wenn er nur auf der Couch liegt.


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. Mai 2010)

Sein Bike ist bestimmt schon platt.
Oder er hat gar kein Bike mehr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (6. Mai 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich bin sicher, der Uwe kann auch einen Platten am Bike bekommen wenn er nur auf der Couch liegt.



bike ist im top zustand...nur der sattel muß noch getauscht werden



...von wegen platt


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. Mai 2010)

Zilli schrieb:


> Ich hab aufgrund der gestrigen Runde mal ne knapp 60 km Tour um den Flughafen gestrickt, die 6 trailigere Stücke zwischen 1,2 und 1,8 km enthält und an diversen Seen, den zwei Flughafenaussichtspunkten und der Nordbahn-Baustelle vorbeiführt. Start + Zielpunkt wäre Neu-Isenburg, dort, wo man die Leut zu ihrem Glück zwingen muss
> 
> . Falls also mal Interesse an so einer Runde besteht ...
> 
> ... das Dein Bike keinen Platten bekommt ?



Da meld ich großes Interesse an.


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Mai 2010)

Auch interessant für mich


----------



## Kulminator (7. Mai 2010)

@ all: wer begleitet mich morgen nachmittag in den Spessart?  Hahnenkamm, Fernblick oder Buchberg ?  Wettertechnisch sollte es morgen keine Probleme geben...


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. Mai 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ all: wer begleitet mich morgen nachmittag in den Spessart?  Hahnenkamm, Fernblick oder Buchberg ?  Wettertechnisch sollte es morgen keine Probleme geben...



Würde gerne, muß aber für SO den Koffer packen und Bike verladen, und Ausrüstung checken und und und...


----------



## Kulminator (7. Mai 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Würde gerne, muß aber für SO den Koffer packen und Bike verladen, und Ausrüstung checken und und und...



... und ich werde vorsorglich meine Skier wachsen ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Mai 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ... und ich werde vorsorglich meine Skier wachsen ...



Stellt Euch net so an!

Btw., heute Nachmittag...ich rufe mal an


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Mai 2010)

Ede, wo geht's hin?

Ach ja - T.O.U.C.H.D.O.W.N.

Weiß herrscht.


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Mai 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ede, wo geht's hin?
> 
> Ach ja - T.O.U.C.H.D.O.W.N.
> 
> Weiß herrscht.



Wie? schon den ersten drop ins flat gemacht? Pics, pls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (8. Mai 2010)

nette trailige Hanauumrundung mit Kombi heute.  Und "junge" Bekannte hammer auch getroffen - am Märchensee.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Mai 2010)

Die Pics kommen noch früh genug.

Der neue Sessel ist übrigens sehr bequem.


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. Mai 2010)

Bruder: Todtnau


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Mai 2010)

Ziemlich ruhig hier.


----------



## BriSte (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

hoffe es geht allen gut! 

Ist für das kommende WE etwas geplant? 
Würde mich freuen! 

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Mai 2010)

Tick, tick, tick, der Countdown läuft und Finales Ruf wird immer lauter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (16. Mai 2010)

Sind die Todtnau-Urlauber alle gut und sicher angekommen? 
In meinem Bilderalbum gibts nette Schnappschüsse  

nicht nur Flatteritis...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (16. Mai 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Sind die Todtnau-Urlauber alle gut und sicher angekommen?
> In meinem Bilderalbum gibts nette Schnappschüsse
> 
> nicht nur Flatteritis...



Ihr seid in Todtnau gewesen? Und mich hat keiner mitgenommen 
Ich konnte zwar sowieso nicht aber ich wäre gern dabei gewesen....so dreggisch wie ihr auf den Bilder ausseht 
Wenn ihr das nächste Mal fahrt, dann sagt mal bitte bescheid, vielleicht kann man sich ja zusammen tun!

PS: Xtccc und ich fahren im Juni für 3-4 Tage nach Saalbach 

Gruß,
HR


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Mai 2010)

Bike ist wieder sauber...Regenjacke auch...Hose zumindest so vorgereinigt daß man sie in die Waschmaschine geben kann...Stiefel, Handschuhe & Helm auch wieder ok. Mannomann, war das eine Schweinerei.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. Mai 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Sind die Todtnau-Urlauber alle gut und sicher angekommen?
> In meinem Bilderalbum gibts nette Schnappschüsse
> 
> nicht nur Flatteritis...



Junge Junge....was Schweine.


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Mai 2010)

Hi Sofa, was macht denn der Fuß? Auf dem Weg der Besserung oder schwerer Gips?


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. Mai 2010)

leichter Regen, mäßiger Regen, starker Regen, Land Regen, saurer Regen, Schnee, Nebel, 2 Grad. 
Sehr schöne Landschaft, sehr gutes Essen, gute Unterkunft, bester Bikeladen (Radikal) in Freiburg, Freeride Strecke = gefühlte 35 Doubles hintereinander, DH = Hardcore vor allem bei Nässe.
Dumm labern und saufen ist auch o.k.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (18. Mai 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hi Sofa, was macht denn der Fuß? Auf dem Weg der Besserung oder schwerer Gips?



Noch Gips. Heute zum Arzt und dann eventuell Vorfuss entlastungsschuh. 



Mtb Ede schrieb:


> leichter Regen, mäßiger Regen, starker Regen, Land Regen, saurer Regen, Schnee, Nebel, 2 Grad.
> Sehr schöne Landschaft, sehr gutes Essen, gute Unterkunft, bester Bikeladen (Radikal) in Freiburg, Freeride Strecke = gefühlte 35 Doubles hintereinander, DH = Hardcore vor allem bei Nässe.
> Dumm labern und saufen ist auch o.k.



Das hört sich ja nach einer wiederholung an. Aber dann vieleicht bei besserem Wetter.

Trotz meiner Behinderung geht das leben weiter. Und meine Freundin und ich ziehen jetzt nach Klein Auheim. Habe dann quasi das Ufer gewechselt.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Mai 2010)

Finale meldet Sonne, trockene Trails mit wenigen verbliebenen Pfützen und was sonst zu erwarten ist. 

Kann mir bitte mal einer erklären, seit wann in Mangoeis Rosinen sind???


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Mai 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Finale meldet Sonne, trockene Trails mit wenigen verbliebenen Pfützen und was sonst zu erwarten ist.
> 
> Kann mir bitte mal einer erklären, seit wann in Mangoeis Rosinen sind???



Ad 1: Frankfurt meldet Siff-Deluxe Wetter. Fast so geil wie in Todtnau, nur nicht so kalt...

Ad 2: Läßt man Mangos schön trocknen, schrumpeln sie zu Rosinen 
Ligurische Gaunerei - ähh - Spezialität


----------



## Kulminator (20. Mai 2010)

Geht was am WE? Wettervorhersage verspricht passable Verhältnisse ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (20. Mai 2010)

Melde für SA Einsatzbereitschaft.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (20. Mai 2010)

Am WE ist in Winterberg IXS-Cup...da gibt's was zu sehen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Mai 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Melde für SA Einsatzbereitschaft.



negativ. SA Familie total, Geburtstag und so.
SO bin ich unterwegs. Montag mal sehn. Dienstag Vorstandsbesuch = SNAFU


----------



## Kulminator (20. Mai 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Melde für SA Einsatzbereitschaft.



dann halten wir doch ganz spontan den Samstag Nachmittag fest. 
1300 B8 entweder Fernblick mit Michelbachern Weinbergen oder Hahnenkamm oder alles zusammen  ... 



Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Am WE ist in Winterberg IXS-Cup...da gibt's was zu sehen.



das glaub ich gerne, aber ich muss mal wieder selber aufs Bike. 



Kombinatschef schrieb:


> negativ. SA Familie total, Geburtstag und so.
> SO bin ich unterwegs. Montag mal sehn. Dienstag Vorstandsbesuch = SNAFU



SNAFU? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Mai 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> SNAFU? Hab ich was verpasst?



Wiki! Manno!

SNAFU = Akronym für SITUATION NORMAL; ALL F***ED UP: etwa Alles *******, Deine Elli."


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Mai 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> dann halten wir doch ganz spontan den Samstag Nachmittag fest.
> 1300 B8 entweder Fernblick mit Michelbachern Weinbergen oder Hahnenkamm oder alles zusammen  ...


Das würde ich auch gerne fahren, schön auf dem leichten Bock...
Aber wie gesagt, Familie. Das positive: Ich werde mir ordentlich
gegrillte Lämmerfilets reinfahren  und mit reichlich Tavel nachspülen


----------



## Kulminator (20. Mai 2010)

.. vergass ich zu erwähnen, dass wir zum Tourabschluss bei Familie Kombi zum Verzehr von Gerstensaft und Lämmerfilets einfallen?


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. Mai 2010)

Kulmi: Am liebsten alles wenn wir es packen...1300 B8, schwer oder schwerer ?

Kombi : Bei dem Wetter, und nach dem Wetter in TODtnau, kein Biken?


----------



## Kulminator (21. Mai 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi: Am liebsten alles wenn wir es packen...1300 B8, schwer oder schwerer ?



Schwerer geht auf der gaaaaaaanz grossen Runde net. Also du schwer und ich leicht? Einverstanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Mai 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kombi : Bei dem Wetter, und nach dem Wetter in TODtnau, kein Biken?



Bin halt Masochist...

Ausserdem fahre ich morgen mit dem Bike zum Bäcker. Und sogar wieder zurück.
Hoffe nicht daß mich morgen noch Einer auf die Arbeit zitiert.
Dann Geburtstag. Wenn ich abends die Faxen dicke habe und ich keine Lust auf Fußball-Watching verspüre, drehe ich eine größere Runde.
Natürlich mit dem Schwersten was ich habe.Siehe oben, bin Masochist


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. Mai 2010)

Kulmi: Einverstanden. Also 1300 B8.

Kombi: Pass auf das Du vom Bäcker nicht heimlaufen mußt. Die sind schnell...und frag noch mal die MACHT vielleicht gibt es ja Gnade.


----------



## Kulminator (22. Mai 2010)

es sind noch Plätze frei:

*heute 1300 Treffpunkt B8, Hahnenkamm, Fernblick, Michelbacher Weinberge*


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. Mai 2010)

Heute beim Posen auf dem HK, zwei Bike-Kenner: Schau mal ein LiteAir...

Ansonsten erst siffige B. mit allen K. und seit langem mal wieder die schnelle Wurzelabfahrt vom HK die auch sehr gut kommt.

Nächste Ausfahrt wird für MO angestrebt.


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Mai 2010)

Zu viel gegessen, heute. So ein Geburtstag nimmt mit.
War heute noch mal spät auf dem HK. Da war um die Uhrzeit kein Schwein mehr. Der Trail ist im guten Zustand, irgendwann müssen wir nur mal wieder kehren. Die kleinen Wellen sind ja ziemlich durchtränkt und aufgewühlt.
Kurz vor Sonnenuntergang war ich dann wieder unten.


----------



## _jazzman_ (22. Mai 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Nächste Ausfahrt wird für MO angestrebt.



Um wieviel Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (23. Mai 2010)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Um wieviel Uhr?



1300 würde ich vorschlagen VB


----------



## Kulminator (23. Mai 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> 1300 würde ich vorschlagen VB


----------



## _jazzman_ (23. Mai 2010)

1300 wird sehr sportlich für mich.
Meld mich heute abend noch mal, ob ich das schaff.


----------



## _jazzman_ (23. Mai 2010)

1300 B8 confirmed! 

Kann mir bitte jemand eine Dämpfer-/Gabelpumpe mitbringen?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (23. Mai 2010)

Jetzt ist das Wetter spitze. Und es wird immer schwerer zu Hause zu hocken.


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. Mai 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> 1300 würde ich vorschlagen VB



Das versuche ich mir einzurichten. Nehme das Schlucht-Drehmoment, morgen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Mai 2010)

Das NC17-Monster hat gestern mal wieder zugeschlagen 
und
wenn man die Schuhe nicht auf den Pedalen hat, dann landet man mit was anderem auf dem Bike


----------



## Kulminator (24. Mai 2010)

muss euch für heute leider negative Teilnahme mitteilen. 
Bin irgendwie nicht richtig fit. 

Euch aber viel Spass...


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Mai 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> muss euch für heute leider negative Teilnahme mitteilen.
> Bin irgendwie nicht richtig fit.
> 
> Euch aber viel Spass...



Schade!
Dann fahre ich heute mit leichterem Gerät


----------



## Kulminator (24. Mai 2010)

ja, superblöd, wenn der Nico schon mal wieder im Lande ist und wir in alter Truppenstärke losziehen können. Samstag gings mir auch schon elend - heute ists nicht besser ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Mai 2010)

Kulmi, na dann gute Besserung !

Jazzman war fit wie immer und ist trotz Hardtail mit guter Performance den Trail runter, Ede hat auf dem schweren Bock auch uphill gut losgezogen 

Am Ende haben wir auf der B. noch eine Ringelnatter beim Mittagessen erwischt. Der Frosch zappelte lustig in ihrem Maul.

Schöne Runde heute. Danach fein gegessen, ein Glas Wein und jetzt bin ich eigentlich müde. Zu müde, um mit dem Fräulein noch Chemie zu lernen


----------



## _jazzman_ (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo, war eine sehr feine Runde heute und hat wie immer ne Menge Spaß gemacht.  Danke Ede und Kombi fürs mitnehmen.
Der neue Trail am HK ist sehr fein und macht richtig Spaß.

Bis zum nächsten Mal...

VG
_jazzman_


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Mai 2010)

Kulmi: Gute Besserung. Hast heute gefehlt.

Leider war ich für ein Foto der Schlange mit Frosch im Maul zu langsam. So eine große Schlange in Action hab ich in freier Natur noch nicht gesehen.

Morgen fliegen wir für 1 Woche nach Malle wo ich mir u.a. auch mal anschauen werde was die R...rad Schw.....ln so toll finden.


----------



## Kulminator (24. Mai 2010)

Ede, viel Spass auf der RRSch..Insel.  

Ich lese, dass ihr heute einen gelungenen Tag hattet. 
Ich war heute zu Fuss unterwegs und habe dabei einen sehr netten neuen Trail entdeckt.  Den zeige ich euch demnächst mal ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Mai 2010)

Top Wetter, da draußen... 
da braucht man gar nichts ans biken zu denken und kann sich voll auf die Erwirtschaftung von Bruttosozialprodukt konzentrieren


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. Mai 2010)

Ach was war es in Finale so schön!


----------



## Kulminator (26. Mai 2010)

nicht witzig, Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Mai 2010)

so schön jetzt auch wieder nicht!  PAH!


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. Mai 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> nicht witzig, Rocky



Es solte auch nicht witzig sein. Es war eine Feststellung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (27. Mai 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> so schön jetzt auch wieder nicht!  PAH!



Du hast doch keine Ahnung was schön ist.


----------



## Zilli (27. Mai 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> so schön jetzt auch wieder nicht!  PAH!


... wer hat sich den Liegestuhl abends auf den Tisch plaziert, um von dort einen besseren Blick auf die beleuchtete Promenade zu haben


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich mit Familie&Bikes im Juli in Finale bin werde ich niemanden wissen lassen, daß ich Euch kenne


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Mai 2010)

Zilli schrieb:


> ... wer hat sich den Liegestuhl abends auf den Tisch plaziert, um von dort einen besseren Blick auf die beleuchtete Promenade zu haben



woher soll ich das wissen


----------



## BriSte (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo, 

lang' nichts von mir gehört! Es geht mir jedoch gut, hatte die letzten Wochen,
positiven Arbeitsstreß. Der ist jedoch nun rum und nächste Woche geht auch schnell rum! Anfang Juni bin ich dann wieder dabei, wenn am 2ten Juni WE also wer, mal wieder eine "schöne" Runde dreht, bin ich gern wieder dabei. 

Wünsche eine schönes WE! 

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Mai 2010)

Gottseidank war ich heute noch mal eine flotte Runde fahren. Morgen soll das Wetter ja grottig schlecht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (30. Mai 2010)

Bikewetter sieht anders aus 

Wenn jemand diese Woche Zeit, Lust und Wetter mitbringt, wäre ich einer gemeinsamen Tour (gerne tagsüber) nicht abgeneigt


----------



## _jazzman_ (30. Mai 2010)

Also hier hats schönes Wetter gehabt... 
6mal von der Mittalstation zum Gipfel geshuttelt und dann die Talabfahrt zum Bier...


----------



## Kulminator (30. Mai 2010)

netter Zeitvertreib ...


----------



## _jazzman_ (31. Mai 2010)

Falls jemand Sehnsucht nach Schnee und Winter hat...
Hier hats grad geschneit...


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Juni 2010)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Falls jemand Sehnsucht nach Schnee und Winter hat...
> Hier hats grad geschneit...



Nicht schlecht...dafür ists hier naß&trübe.

@Locals, was ist fürs WE angesagt?
Ich muss mal schauen, ganz üppig Zeit werde ich nicht haben. Eher kurzfristig, auf Abruf. 
Freitag muß ich arbeiten. Samstag und Sonntag sind mit div. Feiern und Geburtstagen gefüllt.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Juni 2010)

Ich wollte evtl. am Sonntag mal 'ne Runde drehen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. Juni 2010)

Mit was?


----------



## Kulminator (2. Juni 2010)

tendentiell bin ich heute, morgen oder übermorgen im Wald.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Juni 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Mit was?



Ich tendiere zu schwarz.


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. Juni 2010)

Meld mich zurück...liegt was an ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (2. Juni 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Meld mich zurück...liegt was an ?



Freitag? Morgen muss ich mich noch etwas schonen - hab mir ne fiese Erkältung eingefangen...


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. Juni 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Freitag? Morgen muss ich mich noch etwas schonen - hab mir ne fiese Erkältung eingefangen...



Freitag ist o.k. Bin nur um 1000 mit der M. beim Doc müßte um 1200 wieder zurück sein.
In Malle waren schon 30 Grad, und ein Buffet was meinen Negativfederweg negativ beeinflusst hat.
Ausserdem Massen von Schmalspur-Helden so das ich 2011 gerne wieder nach Finale möchte, oder gibt es was besseres ?

Kulmi: Gute Besserung


----------



## Zilli (2. Juni 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> ...so das ich 2011 gerne wieder nach Finale möchte, oder gibt es was besseres ?....



... innerhalb Europa's kenn ich neuerdings nix besseres ...



Gute Besserung auch von mir, Kulmi (gerade mit 2 Wochen Schnubbe fertig  geworden )


----------



## Zilli (2. Juni 2010)

.


----------



## Zilli (2. Juni 2010)

. (irgendwas läuft heut schräg)


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2010)

Zilli schrieb:


> gerade mit 2 Wochen Schnubbe fertig  geworden )



da bin ich grad kurz davor


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Juni 2010)

Ich werde morgen späten nachmittag an den Start gehen.
Schwerer Bock, hochkurbeln und runtergleiten


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Juni 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen späten nachmittag an den Start gehen.
> Schwerer Bock, hochkurbeln und runtergleiten



Wenn Du Begleitung wünscht, nenn mir Zeit und Treffpunkt.


----------



## Kulminator (3. Juni 2010)

Zilli schrieb:


> Gute Besserung auch von mir, Kulmi (gerade mit 2 Wochen Schnubbe fertig  geworden )



Danke, Zilli. Kann ich gebrauchen. Auch am Tag 5 nach Auftreten erster Symptome kratzt es immer noch im Hals  

Werde bestenfalls eine kleine Runde rund um Hanau drehen - mehr geht heute nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Juni 2010)

Sehr schöne Heavy-Bike-Tour mit Ede, heute 

Merke jetzt die Beinchen, kann bestimmt gut schlafen heute.
Morgen dann wieder Bruttosozialproduktgenerieren...


----------



## Kulminator (3. Juni 2010)

Ede, sicherheitshalber geh ich morgen zum Doc - danach melde ich mich, ob noch was geht oder nicht?!


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Juni 2010)

@ Kulmi,
wieder fit?


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube der ist im Urlaub.


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Juni 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich glaube der ist im Urlaub.



Habe mich heute mal beim Majordomus vom Appartment in Finale gemeldet und warte jetzt auf Bestätigung. Wehe, wenn da was dazwischengekommen ist...dann gibt es einen Eilantrag in Brüssel, um Italien aus der EU auszuschließen.

Bin massivst urlaubsreif.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Juni 2010)

Wann geht's denn los und wo kommt ihr unter? Sind die Plätze im Shuttlebus schon gebucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (13. Juni 2010)

Werde heute mal eine Runde drehen...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (14. Juni 2010)

Huhu. 
Wollte mich mal melden. Fuss immer noch kaputt. Und Umzug steht auch bevor. Also nur Stress.


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. Juni 2010)

Möchte heute so 1800 -1900 Uhr ab B8 jemand fahren ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Juni 2010)

@Ede, 
Nee, wie gesagt, Samstag wirds wohl klappen.
Muß jetzt noch ein bissl was wegarbeiten...


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Juni 2010)

@Ede,

Wettertechnisch siehts ja morgen nicht so toll aus, ich halte aber 1300 mal fest. Welches Bike? Nicht voll schwer...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (19. Juni 2010)

Gute Nachichten. Ich bin den blöden schuh los. 
Und darf jetzt wieder belasten. Soll zwar 4 Wochen sicherheitshalber kein Sport machen. Er hat aber nur was von Springen und Joggen gesagt. Nichts vom Biken.

Ne mal gucken. Werde wohl die Tage eine kleine Tetsrunde drehen und gucken wie es läuft. Und der Umzug ist ja auch noch im wege. Werde aber alles bis anfang Juli schaffen und dann drehe ich mal wieder eine Runde mit euch.


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Juni 2010)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Gute Nachichten. Ich bin den blöden schuh los.
> Und darf jetzt wieder belasten. Soll zwar 4 Wochen sicherheitshalber kein Sport machen. Er hat aber nur was von Springen und Joggen gesagt. Nichts vom Biken.



Gute Nachrichten


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. Juni 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> @Ede,
> 
> Wettertechnisch siehts ja morgen nicht so toll aus, ich halte aber 1300 mal fest. Welches Bike? Nicht voll schwer...



1300 mit dem leichteren geht klar.

Sofa: Na also, geht doch.


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Juni 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> 1300 mit dem leichteren geht klar.
> 
> Sofa: Na also, geht doch.



Ede, falls es auch früher geht...wäre auch nicht schlecht - wegen noch gutem Wetter. Ich rufe Dich an.
Will auch mal mein neues Spielzeug ausprobieren


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. Juni 2010)

Kombi, klasse Tour heute! Bin mal auf den Film gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (19. Juni 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kombi, klasse Tour heute! Bin mal auf den Film gespannt...



Film???
Kombi lass sehen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Juni 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kombi, klasse Tour heute! Bin mal auf den Film gespannt...



Naja, die einzelnen Sequenzen sind schon mal klasse. Ich habe es noch nicht zustande gebracht, die upside-down Aufnahmen umzudrehen. Arbeite noch daran.
Am coolsten sehen die Aufnahmen vom äußersten Ende des Lenkers aus.

Tour war def. gut. Wetter & Boden bestens


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Juni 2010)

Ein 5 1/2 Minuten Filmchen ist fertig 
Mit dem Programm, was ich zur Zeit benutze sind die auf den Kopf gedrehten Schnipsel nicht allzu gut 
Dennoch, in Summe ganz nett geworden, mal sehen wie ich das noch hochgeladen bekomme


----------



## Kulminator (20. Juni 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> @ Kulmi,
> wieder fit?



jepp - fit und gut gelaunt wieder im Lande.  

Werde heute noch einiges zu richten haben, aber gegen Nachmittag werde ich schon eine kleine Runde drehen - konditionell eher etwas weniger spannendes - muss mich erst wieder aklimatisieren.  

Was geht diese Woche?


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Juni 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> jepp - fit und gut gelaunt wieder im Lande.



Welcome back, Dude!



Kulminator schrieb:


> Was geht diese Woche?



Hardest maloche, da geht unter der Woche verm. mal garnix


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo Kulmi, willkommen daheim!

Schlage DI Abend vor.


----------



## Kulminator (20. Juni 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Welcome back, Dude!
> 
> Hardest maloche, da geht unter der Woche verm. mal garnix




wir machen das diese Woche kurzfristig aus - vielleicht gehts ja doch bei dir (habe ja noch die Todtnau CD für dich). Wie sieht mit dem Rest der Mannschaft aus?


----------



## Kulminator (20. Juni 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Schlage DI Abend vor.



 bärfäggt


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Juni 2010)

Bis auf die schlechte Quali der gedrehten Sequenzen machts Schbass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Juni 2010)

Kaum auszudenken, wenn ich erst einmal einen Schnipsel um 180 Grad drehen kann und die Quali ist immer noch HD


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. Juni 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Kaum auszudenken, wenn ich erst einmal einen Schnipsel um 180 Grad drehen kann und die Quali ist immer noch HD



Ich glaube da hat jemand zu viel Zeit!


----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2010)

Schöne Aufnahmen Kombi  jetzt musst Du sie nur noch drehen  sonst bekommt man ja eine Wirbelverspannung wenn sich das Video anschaut  

Hast Du die Befestigung für den Helm selbstgebaut?


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Juni 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Kaum auszudenken, wenn ich erst einmal einen Schnipsel um 180 Grad drehen kann und die Quali ist immer noch HD



......pass auf das dich keiner einfängt


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Juni 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Schöne Aufnahmen Kombi  jetzt musst Du sie nur noch drehen  sonst bekommt man ja eine Wirbelverspannung wenn sich das Video anschaut
> 
> Hast Du die Befestigung für den Helm selbstgebaut?



Naja die Qualität der am PC um 180 Grad gedrehten Schnipsel war nicht berauschend (Interlace). Vielleicht bekomme ich endlich mal das angekündigte Firmware-Update so daß die Kamera gleich richtig herum aufnimmt.

Die Halterung = 70cm Leicht-Besenstiel auf den Helm gepflastert (Kabelbinder) plus Original Klemmverbinder der Kamera.
Ich gebe zu, sehe damit aus wie 'The Last Unicorn'... Wenn mich damit ein Jäger im Wald erwischt riskier ich einen Blattschuß. Und man sollte sich damit nicht im Gestrüpp verfangen, sonst...bleibt der Kopf hinterm Fahrer zurück. Darf garnicht dran denken


----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2010)

In Beerfelden hat das wohl auch mal einer mit so einen Ausleger am Helm probiert, im Gelände muss das ziemlich in die Halsmuskeln gehen. Aber das 2 Video sieht doch eicht schon mal klasse aus .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (21. Juni 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Kaum auszudenken, wenn ich erst einmal einen Schnipsel um 180 Grad drehen kann und die Quali ist immer noch HD


Hat Dein Nachbar Dich eigentlich schon gefragt, ob Du auch schon Deine Kinder geschrumpft hast ??


Starke Perspektive


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Juni 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hallo Kulmi, willkommen daheim!
> 
> Schlage DI Abend vor.



Ich fahre morgen mit dem bike zur Arbeit. Wenn ich dann nach 16h gefühlter Anwesenheit net mehr mog, radl ich wieder 'gen home, glaube das wird morgen abend nix mit meiner Teilnahme. Falls doch, klingel ich durch.

Wenn am WoE das Wetter wie versprochen gut bleibt, fährt die Famillje ins dtsch. Mitteljebirche, zum üben für Finale.


----------



## Kulminator (22. Juni 2010)

schon mal zum Vormerken: 

Samstag 1304 - B8 - Gelände 

Kann sich jeder gerne anschliessen


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. Juni 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> schon mal zum Vormerken:
> 
> Samstag 1304 - B8 - Gelände
> 
> Kann sich jeder gerne anschliessen




Ok, 1304 ist vorgemerkt fürs Mittelschwergewicht.


----------



## Kulminator (24. Juni 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ok, 1304 ist vorgemerkt fürs Mittelschwergewicht.




... und hier gehts zur Anmeldung ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Juni 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> schon mal zum Vormerken:
> 
> Samstag 1304 - B8 - Gelände
> 
> Kann sich jeder gerne anschliessen



Geht klar.


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Juni 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Geht klar.



Die üblichen Verdächtigen sind am Start


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. Juni 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Die üblichen Verdächtigen sind am Start



Jungs,
Samstag 13Uhr was ist das denn für eine Termin....
Kann leider nicht.

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (25. Juni 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Jungs,
> Samstag 13Uhr was ist das denn für eine Termin....
> Kann leider nicht.
> 
> // Rocky



1304 Uhr ... notfalls auch 1306 ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Juni 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> 1304 Uhr ... notfalls auch 1306 ...



Anyway, it's Saturday prime time. Between breakfast, dumping the green garden waste, fetching some meat to be grilled from the supermarket shelves and afternoon tea time.
Buddies, for the next time, lets fix some better time on Sat. Tomorrow, I'll try to be the on time


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (25. Juni 2010)

hää? Verstehe ich nicht ?? 

Sind wir nicht immer Samstags um 13 Uhr los?


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Juni 2010)

Ja, immer 1300.
Ist ja gut, wie gesagt, versuche rechtzeitig um 1300 da zu sein.


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. Juni 2010)

Ich dachte auch, wir hätten eine gute Zeit gefunden die jedem passt. Da ich da aber flexibel bin nennt eine andere Startzeit.


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Juni 2010)

Na, das war heute Nachmittag ja was Feines 

Fußball ist, wenn am Ende Deutschland gegen England gewinnt.
1,5 Meter Hals auf Beinen hats nicht rumgerissen.

So langsam wird's jetzt draußen auch ruhiger, das Tröten hat aufgehört und die Autokorsi auch 

Morgen kein biken, auch nicht zur Arbeit. Bikefreier Tag. Ab Dienstag ist wieder mit mir zu rechnen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. Juni 2010)

War heute beim Doc G. wegen Fox Dämpfer. Der hat nicht schlecht gestaunt und will LV kontaktieren da er es auch nicht mehr nachvollziehen kann wie der Dämpfer richtig rein kommt

Silberfisch war auch da.


----------



## Kulminator (28. Juni 2010)

beim Dr G erlebt man doch immer wieder Überraschungen ... 

Biken ist bei diesen Temperaturen ungesund... deshalb diese Woche wahrscheinlich kein Angebot ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Juni 2010)

Kaum zu glauben aber wahr. Ich habe es heute doch tatsächlich mal zu 'ner Biergartenrunde gebracht. Die erste selbstgetretene Tour in diesem Jahr. 

Morgen will ich mir die Spanier gegen die Portugiesen ansehen, aber am Mittwoch wäre ich für eine meinem Konditionsstand angemessene Runde zu haben.


----------



## BriSte (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

lange habe ich nichts von mir hören lassen, doch es geht mir gut. 
Hoffe sehr, dass ihr auch alle fit seid. Das Studium hatte mich nur etwas mehr in Beschlag genommen als üblich, so dass ich in meiner Freizeit nicht am Computer gesessen habe.

Ich bitte um Verzeihung und gelobe Besserung! ;-) 

Dafür konnte ich die Haftungsfrage vom Kulminator zwischenzeitlich klären: 

Hier die Antwort: 

"Es ist tatsächlich so, dass jeder Tourenguide -egal ob ausgebildet oder  nicht, private oder kommerzielle Tour - ein Haftungsrisiko mit sich  trägt.

Aus "älteren" Sportarten (z.B. Klettern, Bergtourenführer)  sind Fälle bekannt, in denen kein ausgebildeter Führer die Tour  begleitete, sondern der jeweils erfahrenste Teilnehmer sich vor Gericht  verantworten musste, da diesem eine "faktische Führungsrolle" zuerkannt  wurde.

In ihrem Fall wäre dies sicherlich der "Guide" der für die  Routenführung im jeweiligen Fall verantwortlich ist.
Dieser Tatsache  sollte man sich sicherlich stets bewusst sein."

Die Frage nach dem Haftungsausschluß muss somit auch eindeutig negativ beschieden werden. 

Ich hoffe jedoch, dass ihr mich trotzdem weiterhin mitnehmt. ;-) 

Leider bin ich auch kommendes WE wieder in Speyer. Meine Mutter hat Geburtstag und daher natürlich Vorrang! 

Wünsche noch eine schöne Zeit! 

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Mtb Ede (29. Juni 2010)

BriSte schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> lange habe ich nichts von mir hören lassen, doch es geht mir gut.
> Hoffe sehr, dass ihr auch alle fit seid. Das Studium hatte mich nur etwas mehr in Beschlag genommen als üblich, so dass ich in meiner Freizeit nicht am Computer gesessen habe.
> ...



Nach diesem Post wird es sicher noch viel mehr Tourenvorschläge und LMB Angebote geben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlaubi26 (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo an alle, zeichnet einer von euch vielleicht die Strecken per GPS auf und könnt mir mal ein track zukommen lassen ? Ich würde gerne mal sehn was und wo ihr so fahrt bevor ich frag ob ich mal mitfahren kann


----------



## Kulminator (29. Juni 2010)

BriSte schrieb:


> Ich hoffe jedoch, dass ihr mich trotzdem weiterhin mitnehmt. ;-)



klar, kannst immer wieder gerne vornewegfahren  



Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Nach diesem Post wird es sicher noch viel mehr Tourenvorschläge und LMB Angebote geben...



auf jeden Fall viele Klicks auf unsere Seite 



Schlaubi26 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle, zeichnet einer von euch vielleicht die Strecken per GPS auf und könnt mir mal ein track zukommen lassen ? Ich würde gerne mal sehn was und wo ihr so fahrt bevor ich frag ob ich mich mal mitfahren kann



komm einfach mal mit - dann siehst du schon, was los ist. Wir beissen nicht - und wenns gar nicht passt, kannste dich ja jederzeit ausklinken.  GPS Tracks zeichnen wir eigentlich nicht auf - dafür kennen wir uns in unserem Revier eigentlich zu gut aus.


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Juni 2010)

Ach ja, seufz, Fahrad fahren, wie ging das noch mal...

Ich höre jetzt mal auf zu malochen und marschiere Ri Dusche. Vor Freitag wirds nix mit biken. Ist mir auch zu warm, aktuell.
Melde mich vor dem Wochenende noch, dann machen wir was aus.
Grusz, der Kombi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. Juni 2010)

So schön der zwischenzeitlich eingekehrte Sommer ist, bei diesen Temperaturen werde ich heute abend wohl eher noch mal das Schwimmbad aufsuchen und das Bike im Keller lassen.

Jaja, öffentliche Tourenvorschläge und Haftungsrisiko passen in unserem Fall nun mal nicht zusammen. Ich würde mich dennoch freuen, wenn wir uns mal wieder zufällig auf offener Strecke begegnen würden und ein gemeinsames Stück Weg haben.


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Juli 2010)

Kommendes WE:

1. heiß wird es
2. Samstag Vormittag muß ich mal einkaufen, ums Haus kümmern etc.
3. Samtag Nachmittag: Fußball
4. Sonntag würde ich gerne biken, möglichst im Schatten der Wälder. Wer kommt mit?
5. Nach Staufahrt nach München heute, Vortrag und wieder zuück hab ich genug vom Autofahren. Morgen mit dem Bike zur Arbeit, wenigstens mal frische Luft schnappen.
Wer in den Sommerferien über die A3 nach Süden will, dem kann man jetzt schon gratulieren.


----------



## Kulminator (2. Juli 2010)

Samstag dito.

Sonntag wollen auch - ist mir aber zu heiss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Juli 2010)

Ich bin über's Wochenende auf 'ner Paddeltour auf der fränkischen Saale. Ob das 'ne gute Idee ist?


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Juli 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich bin über's Wochenende auf 'ner Paddeltour auf der fränkischen Saale. Ob das 'ne gute Idee ist?



Na, so lange das Wasser der Saale noch nicht kocht, warum nicht?
Paddelt von Bier zu Bier, dann wirds gehen. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. Juli 2010)

4. Ich


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Juli 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> 4. Ich



Gut 
Ich melde mich vorher


----------



## Schlaubi26 (3. Juli 2010)

Hm Sonntag wo fahrt ihr denn los und um wieviel uhr ca ?
Was fahrt ihr eigendlich ? hab bisher nur mein etwas älteres Bianchi ht.

MFG
Schlaubi


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Juli 2010)

Schlaubi26 schrieb:


> Hm Sonntag wo fahrt ihr denn los und um wieviel uhr ca ?
> Was fahrt ihr eigendlich ? hab bisher nur mein etwas älteres Bianchi ht.
> 
> MFG
> Schlaubi



Meistens um 1300 am B8 Parkplatz zwischen Kahl und Wolfgang.
Wir fahren mit Fully´s da schon Ü40 und tragen keine engen Schwuchtel Hosen


----------



## der-silberfisch (3. Juli 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Morgen fliegen wir für 1 Woche nach Malle wo ich mir u.a. auch mal anschauen werde was die R...rad Schw.....ln so toll finden.





Mtb Ede schrieb:


> ... und tragen keine engen Schwuchtel Hosen



Man bist du tolerant.


----------



## Kulminator (3. Juli 2010)

vogelfreie Zone eben...


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Juli 2010)

Angenehme Temperaturen, da draußen


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. Juli 2010)

Kombi: Melde Abfahrbereitschaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (4. Juli 2010)

Ideale Bedingungen heute...B mit Vmax fahrbar. Dank an den Kombi für seine regelmäßige Mitfahrt.

Mal wieder einen NR? Bitteschön, am FR den 09.07.2010 um 1900 ab B8 mit den Zielen Buchberg, Fernblick ,Weinberge und wenn noch Böcke HK.


----------



## Kulminator (4. Juli 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ideale Bedingungen heute...B mit Vmax fahrbar. Dank an den Kombi für seine regelmäßige Mitfahrt.
> 
> Mal wieder einen NR? Bitteschön, am FR den 09.07.2010 um 1900 ab B8 mit den Zielen Buchberg, Fernblick ,Weinberge und wenn noch Böcke HK.



Gute Idee ...  

Wie siehts denn diese Woche abends aus? z.B. Dienstag ab ca 18 Uhr? Das reicht, um die zweite Halbzeit des Spiels zu sehen.  Die Deutschen spielen ja erst Mittwoch.


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Juli 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ideale Bedingungen heute...B mit Vmax fahrbar. Dank an den Kombi für seine regelmäßige Mitfahrt.
> 
> Mal wieder einen NR? Bitteschön, am FR den 09.07.2010 um 1900 ab B8 mit den Zielen Buchberg, Fernblick ,Weinberge und wenn noch Böcke HK.



Yeah! Laßt uns mal wieder die Funzeln einsetzen. 
Wettertechnisch solls ja durchaus gut sein. ich mache im Laufe der Woche schon mal meine Übungsrunden


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Juli 2010)

Dienstag 18.00 h schaffe ich nicht. So früh komme ich nicht aus dem Büro.

Freitag könnte klappen.


----------



## Kulminator (5. Juli 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Dienstag 18.00 h schaffe ich nicht. So früh komme ich nicht aus dem Büro.
> 
> Freitag könnte klappen.



na, nass geworden in der fränkische Saale? Wo warst du denn genau?


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Juli 2010)

Kulmi: DI 1800 werd ich auch nicht schaffen, selbst 1900 ist morgen sportlich.
Hat bei uns wieder deutlich angezogen.


----------



## Kulminator (5. Juli 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi: DI 1800 werd ich auch nicht schaffen, selbst 1900 ist morgen sportlich.
> Hat bei uns wieder deutlich angezogen.



hinter meiner Teilnahme steht auch ein dickes Fragezeichen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Juli 2010)

MRW is saugefährlich.
Heute abend, angetrieben von einem guten Rückenwind und dem Willen, ohne Regenbefeuchtung nach Hause zu kommen bin ich mit ca. 35kmh in Dörnigheim am Main entlang und so ein Bubi/Klappspaten ist mir wie 'Hans-guck-in-die-Luft' in die Spur gekommen. Konnte grade noch so ausweichen (in die Botanik). Ich wurde etwas laut, glaube kaum daß es was genützt hat


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. Juli 2010)

Der Umzug ist vollbracht. Nur noch Kleinigkeiten Ausräumen.
Habe bemerkt das meine Hinterbremse Luft drinn hat. Einmal drann gezogen blockiert sie auf ewig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Juli 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> na, nass geworden in der fränkische Saale? Wo warst du denn genau?



Von Hammelburg nach Gemünden. War sehr erfrischend.


----------



## Kulminator (6. Juli 2010)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Habe bemerkt das meine Hinterbremse Luft drinn hat. Einmal drann gezogen blockiert sie auf ewig



.. das hört sich nicht nach Luft im System an... eher nach schwergängigen Kolben...


----------



## Kulminator (6. Juli 2010)

und überhaupt:

 alles Gute, Rocky, und herzliche Glückwünsche


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. Juli 2010)

Rocky, alles Gute zum Geburtstag wünschen M+P


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Juli 2010)

Huuch, heute...?
Rocky, war nicht auf meinem Radarschirm, dafür aber um so herzlicher, Alles Gute zum 'Burtstag wünscht die Fam. Kombi


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. Juli 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> .. das hört sich nicht nach Luft im System an... eher nach schwergängigen Kolben...



Nach längerem stehen ging die Bremse wieder. Muss mal zum Doc mit dem Biest. So das ich dann mal wieder eine Runde mit euch drhen kann.

Natürlich auch alles gute von mir Rocky. Lass dich feiern und trink ein Bier für mich mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Juli 2010)

Häbbi B-Day alter Fahrensmann.


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. Juli 2010)

Danke für die Glückwünsche.


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Juli 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ideale Bedingungen heute...B mit Vmax fahrbar. Dank an den Kombi für seine regelmäßige Mitfahrt.
> 
> Mal wieder einen NR? Bitteschön, am FR den 09.07.2010 um 1900 ab B8 mit den Zielen Buchberg, Fernblick ,Weinberge und wenn noch Böcke HK.



Dann bis morsche 1900B8 !


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. Juli 2010)

Bis auf Bremsen-Attack gelungener NR


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Juli 2010)

Yessss,ssss,ssss war eine - sozusagen - epische Ausfahrt 
Ca. 500mtr vor der Haustür hat dann meine Gattin das Telefon bemüht, um zu erfahren ob ich irgendwo abgestürzt im Graben liege und wann ich gedenke mal nach Hause zu kommen 

Die Schmaase' bzw. Pferdebremsen waren echt kagge. Habe ich in diesem Umfang noch nie erlebt.


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. Juli 2010)

Vielen Dank an den Rocky für den gestrigen Abend...der Gastgeber stets um das Wohl seiner Gäste bemüht hat bei diesen Temperaturen eine Top Performance abgeliefert.


----------



## Kulminator (12. Juli 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an den Rocky für den gestrigen Abend...der Gastgeber stets um das Wohl seiner Gäste bemüht hat bei diesen Temperaturen eine Top Performance abgeliefert.



... hört sich nach reichlich Ramazotti an ...


----------



## _jazzman_ (13. Juli 2010)

@Rocky: *Bissl spät aber auch von mir noch nachträglich herzliche Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag!* 


Ich war letzte Woche mal wieder ein paar Tage mit dem Radl unterwegs.
Schöne Urlaubsgrüße aus Saalbach:


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (14. Juli 2010)

Hey Jazz,
tolle Bilder.  Scheinst als hättest du Spaß


----------



## _jazzman_ (15. Juli 2010)

Ja war wieder sehr spaßig...  
Am Wochenende beim Freeride Festival viele interessante, nette Leute getroffen und kennengelernt. Saalbach ist immer eine Reise wert.

Am Wochenende werd ich wieder bissl am Hausberg shuttlen oder wenn es nicht zu heiß ist, mal rüber nach Slowenien fahren.

Vielleicht geht sich mal wieder eine Runde zusammen aus, wenn ich wieder im Lande bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Juli 2010)

Noch 36 Stunden


----------



## Kulminator (18. Juli 2010)

Wie schauts diese Woche aus? Wettertechnisch perfekt für ne Vorabendtour? Mit Bike in den Wäldern  oder ohne Bike im Biergarten ?! 

Tendentiell würde mir der Dienstag passen ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Juli 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wie schauts diese Woche aus? Wettertechnisch perfekt für ne Vorabendtour? Mit Bike in den Wäldern  oder ohne Bike im Biergarten ?!
> 
> Tendentiell würde mir der Dienstag passen ...



Dienstag hört sich gut an!


----------



## Kulminator (19. Juli 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Dienstag hört sich gut an!



 1900 ?


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Juli 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> 1900 ?


----------



## Kulminator (19. Juli 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


>



B8 oder Paulaner am CPH?


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Juli 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> B8 oder Paulaner am CPH?



Paulaner hört sich gut an aber wo ist CPH


----------



## _jazzman_ (19. Juli 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Paulaner hört sich gut an aber wo ist CPH



In Hanau am Schlossplatz. CPH = Congress Park Hanau.

VG, Niko


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Juli 2010)

ah!

was hältst du von einer flachen Runde mit abschluss im CPH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (19. Juli 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> ah!
> 
> was hältst du von einer flachen Runde mit abschluss im CPH.



gute Idee.  lass uns die Trailrunde rund um Hanau nehmen...  

Dann treffen wir uns aber irgendwo in Hanau und NICHT an der B8. Mir ist es dabei egal, wo wir den Treffpunkt vereinbaren. Mach mal nen guten Vorschlag - Ede will sicherlich auch mitkommen? 

Danke Nico für den sachdienlichen Hinweis


----------



## _jazzman_ (19. Juli 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Danke Nico für den sachdienlichen Hinweis



Keine Ursache. Wenn ich schon nicht mit zum Paulaner Schoppen kommen kann, muss ich ja wenigstens bissl Geschwätz beitragen. 

Viel Spaß beim Radln...


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Juli 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> gute Idee.  lass uns die Trailrunde rund um Hanau nehmen...
> 
> Dann treffen wir uns aber irgendwo in Hanau und NICHT an der B8. Mir ist es dabei egal, wo wir den Treffpunkt vereinbaren. Mach mal nen guten Vorschlag - Ede will sicherlich auch mitkommen?
> 
> Danke Nico für den sachdienlichen Hinweis



Dann sag mal wo wir uns treffen wollen ich kenne die Trailrund nicht.
evtl. Steinheim Druckhaus?


----------



## Kulminator (19. Juli 2010)

Theoretisch können wir uns am CPH treffen - aber dabei laufen wir Gefahr, dass die Trailrunde gaaaaaaanz kurz ausfällt. Steinheim Druckhaus liegt ungünstig. Wie wäre es in Hanau am Westbahnhof? Da kann man gut das Auto abstellen und das eignet sich bestens, um die Trailrunde zu starten...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juli 2010)

Achtung, nicht erschrecken: Ich komme morgen auch mit.


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Juli 2010)

Ok dann komme ich um 19Uhr an den Westbahnhof!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Juli 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Achtung, nicht erschrecken: Ich komme morgen auch mit.



Ach du Schreck.....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juli 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ok dann komme ich um 19Uhr an den Westbahnhof!



Wieso Westbahnhof? War nicht die Rede von einer gemütlichen Einkehr?


----------



## Kulminator (19. Juli 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wieso Westbahnhof? War nicht die Rede von einer gemütlichen Einkehr?



keine Sorge, vom Westbahnhof ist der Paulaner problemlos zu Fuss erreichbar.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juli 2010)

Problemlos zu Fuß oder erst nach gewaltigem Fußmarsch? Bitte stelle nicht so leichfertige Beschreibungen ein.


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Juli 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> keine Sorge, vom Westbahnhof ist der Paulaner problemlos zu Fuss erreichbar.



Dann kann ich ja mein Rad zu hause lassen.


----------



## Kulminator (19. Juli 2010)

dann können wir uns gleich am Paulaner treffen ...


----------



## Kulminator (19. Juli 2010)

Vorschlag: 

- wer eine kurze trailige Runde biken will, kommt um 1900 zum Westbahnhof
- alle anderen kommen um 2100 ohne Bike zum Paulaner ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juli 2010)

Na ja, ein paar Treppen sollte es zum rasseln doch geben, oder?


----------



## Kulminator (19. Juli 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Na ja, ein paar Treppen sollte es zum rasseln doch geben, oder?



da werden wir fündig ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juli 2010)

Bestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Juli 2010)

1900 Bahnhof mit Rad!


----------



## Kulminator (19. Juli 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> 1900 Bahnhof mit Rad!



 Westbahnhof - nicht Hauptbahnhof ....


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (19. Juli 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Paulaner hört sich gut an aber wo ist CPH



Da waren wir doch auch schon. Müsste vor 2 jahren gewesen sein

Ich habe immer noch die Probleme mit der Hinterradbremse. Und Günter hat Urlaub.
Würde es was nützen wenn ich das Rad ausbaue und die Kolben komplett zurück drücke!
Bin gerade mal eine kleine Runde gedreht. Habe den Bremshebel für die HRB nicht berührt. Zum Anfang konnte ich locker fahren nach ca. 5 min hat es angefangen zu bremsen. Bis ich zum Schluss absteigen musste, da das HR so dermassen blockiert hat. Nach was hört sich das an?


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Juli 2010)

Hört sich nach Luft im System an.
Was ist das für eine Bremse?


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Juli 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Westbahnhof - nicht Hauptbahnhof ....



Ja ja schon klar. HuWBhf


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. Juli 2010)

Ich will am Fr ab 1900 B8 wieder einen NR fahren.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (19. Juli 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hört sich nach Luft im System an.
> Was ist das für eine Bremse?



Formula One. Aber warum passiert es denn beim Fahren?


----------



## Kulminator (19. Juli 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich will am Fr ab 1900 B8 wieder einen NR fahren.



hört sich auch gut an .. du lässt dir das morgen abend doch nicht entgehen?


----------



## Kulminator (21. Juli 2010)

Na? Alle gestern noch gut heimgekommen? 

War doch ein vernünftiges Verhältnis von Bewegung/Gemütlichkeit ... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (21. Juli 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Na? Alle gestern noch gut heimgekommen?
> 
> War doch ein vernünftiges Verhältnis von Bewegung/Gemütlichkeit ... ?



Ja um 2300 war ich @home.
Nette Runde.
Nur die Wartezeit im Biergarten müssen wir noch etwas optimieren.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Juli 2010)

Stimmt, es war trotz der langen und steilen Anstiege und des denkwürdigen Bergsprints eine geschmeidige Runde.


----------



## Kulminator (21. Juli 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Nur die Wartezeit im Biergarten müssen wir noch etwas optimieren.



das war doch nur bei der ersten Runde ...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (22. Juli 2010)

So das Bike ist beim Onkel Doktor G.aus G.
Soll mich Samstag nochmal melden.
Wenn alle klappt drehe ich dann endlich wieder eine Runde mit euch.


----------



## Kulminator (23. Juli 2010)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> So das Bike ist beim Onkel Doktor G.aus G.
> Soll mich Samstag nochmal melden.
> Wenn alle klappt drehe ich dann endlich wieder eine Runde mit euch.



... rechtzeitig zur Schlechtwetterfront ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. Juli 2010)

Upwarten.

Die Prognose für BF am Samstag sah am Mittwoch und gestern auch sehr verhalten aus. Heute wird die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit nur noch mit 30 % angegeben. Alles halb so wild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (23. Juli 2010)

für alle Daheimgebliebene: morgen (Samstag) 1400 B8 trailig ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Juli 2010)

Salve, amici!

Wir sind wieder im Lande.
Sowohl bei der Hin- als auch Rückfahrt den vermeintlichen Umweg über Bern, Lac Leman, den Großen St. Bernhard, Aostatal und Turin genommen und damit 3 Stunden warten am St. Gotthardt erspart 

Finale war dieses Jahr geilomat.
Wetter bei Ankunft: schwül und Gewitter, ab dem nächsten Tag eitel Sonnenschein bei 28 bis 32 Grad, bis heute. Ausnahme: 40 Grad am Dienstag, da sind wir fast verzweifelt.
Also: Jeden Tag ca. 5 Std. biken, dann 2-3 Std. Meer und oder Pool,
Sonntag: einfahren am Hubschrauber und Nato-Base, gerade durch den Zaun, Abzweig links und runter bis zur Kurve des Todes.
Montag: Nato-Base rechts runter, dann 2 x Passo Melongo runter nach Isallo.
Dienstag: Varigotti, Downhill Uomo  Bei 40 Grad, die Kleine war der Verzweiflung gaanz nahe. Danach noch ein paar mal, Nato und schattige Waldtrails, zur Entspannung.
Mittwoch: Passo Melongo nach Isallo, als krönender Abschluß bis runter nach Calice Ligure 
Donnerstag: Allles noch mal bis dann am Demo die Totem Solo Air verreckt ist.
Freitag: nur lokal und ganz brav.

Keine Unfälle bis auf 2-3 leichte Wegschmierer, das Mädel fährt spätestens nach der 2ten Runde sicher & souverän.
Fazit Torque:  Top Funktion, speziell die Totem mit der weichen Feder (auf dem Cacciatore Trail auch voll genutzt ).
Ehegattin-Shuttle vom feinsten, immer an der Stelle. Appartment klasse, gut gefuttert und gebechert...
Leute, das war echt goil und wird nächstes Jahr wieder gemacht. 
Rd. 20 GB Filmmaterial in HD gedreht, das werde ich auf die 10 besten Minuten zusammenkondensieren.


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. Juli 2010)

Hallo Kombi: Hört sich gut an Dein Bericht.

Heute so ab 1300 jemand Lust ?


----------



## Kulminator (25. Juli 2010)

@ Kombi: Mordssache ... 

@ Ede: noi...


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. Juli 2010)

Was ist denn mit Morgen 19Uhr?


----------



## Kulminator (26. Juli 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit Morgen 19Uhr?



mach 'nen Vorschlag - ich bin zu allen Schandtaten bereit. Meinetwegen treffen wir uns irgendwo auf halber Strecke, z.B. Grüne Seen?


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. Juli 2010)

Können wir machen. Aber warten wir mal auf den Bruder was der sagt, da er ja wohl mit dem Auto anreist.
Aber wir könnten uns ja wieder am W-Bahnhof treffen und dann die Rund zum See starten und wir trennen uns dann z.B an der Staustufe.

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (26. Juli 2010)

o.k. , so machen wirs ... Ich könnte auch schon vor 1900 - bin aber flexiebel - je nachdem wer noch mitkommen will ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Juli 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Können wir machen. Aber warten wir mal auf den Bruder was der sagt, da er ja wohl mit dem Auto anreist.
> Aber wir könnten uns ja wieder am W-Bahnhof treffen und dann die Rund zum See starten und wir trennen uns dann z.B an der Staustufe.
> 
> // Rocky



Da wär ich auch mal dabei.
Also, wo genau ist der T-Pkt?


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. Juli 2010)

Westbahnhof Hanau hinten auf dem Parkplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (26. Juli 2010)

eine Uhrzeit haben wir noch nicht. Wieder 1900 ?


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. Juli 2010)

Passt mir.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Juli 2010)

Sorry, heute klappt's wegen erforderlichem Arbeitseinsatz nicht. Have fun.


----------



## Kulminator (27. Juli 2010)

oh schade ... 

dann müssen wir leider ohne dich die Gegend unsicher machen.

*1900 Treffpunkt Westbahnhof HU *


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Juli 2010)

Tja, das ist der Preis, den ich jetzt für BF zahle. Der arbeitsfreie Samstag fehlt und ist nun nachzuholen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. Juli 2010)

machst du jetzt einen auf mitleid.
das ist der preis, den man als großgrundbesitzer zahlen muss.


----------



## Kulminator (27. Juli 2010)

Der Himmel über HU zeigt sich heute etwas inkontinent ... hmmm mal sehen, ob  es so bleibt....


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. Juli 2010)

Wir können ja um 1800 noch mal schauen.
Wenn es regnet brauch ich das auch nicht unbedingt


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Juli 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> machst du jetzt einen auf mitleid.
> das ist der preis, den man als großgrundbesitzer zahlen muss.



Ich habe mich ja auch klaglos der herausforderung gestellt und war bereits im Baumarkt "shoppen".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (27. Juli 2010)




----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Juli 2010)

1 Wo nicht da und nach 36h bereits die Erholung aufgebraucht...
habe hier einen Notfall und muß mich kümmern. Wird heute nix


----------



## Kulminator (27. Juli 2010)

hier ist gerade wieder eine Regenfront durch - sieht draussen ziemlich nass aus. Ich glaube wir lassen das heute und hoffen morgen auf besseres Wetter ....


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. Juli 2010)

weicheier
kann noch nicht sagen ob ich mrgen kann.

// rocky


----------



## Kulminator (27. Juli 2010)

kannst ja heute beim 1705 Team mitfahren ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. Juli 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> kannst ja heute beim 1705 Team mitfahren ...



obacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (27. Juli 2010)

Fahr doch mit. Habe nix dagegen


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. Juli 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Fahr doch mit. Habe nix dagegen



Da gehe ich mal von aus.
Ist mir aber zu früh.


----------



## Kulminator (28. Juli 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> hier ist gerade wieder eine Regenfront durch - sieht draussen ziemlich nass aus. Ich glaube wir lassen das heute und hoffen morgen auf besseres Wetter ....



heute ists ja noch viel schlimmer ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. Juli 2010)

Geht heute was?
Ich denke eher nicht.


----------



## Kulminator (28. Juli 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Geht heute was?
> Ich denke eher nicht.



ist mir heute etwas zu unsicher. Vorschlag: Freitag abend - wie von Ede vorgeschlagen.?


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. Juli 2010)

Ok.
Wir könnten ja mal den Flughafen in betracht ziehen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. Juli 2010)

Fr abend bin ich dabei.


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. Juli 2010)

Treffpunkt Freitag 1900 beim Uwe!

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (29. Juli 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Treffpunkt Freitag 1900 beim Uwe!
> 
> // Rocky



kommt der Hund auch mit?


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. Juli 2010)

Wäre nicht so schlimm der ist schneller als sein herr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (30. Juli 2010)

das Lämpchen ist geladen, die Kette geölt. Dann sieht man sich um 1900 bei Chiba ....


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Juli 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> das Lämpchen ist geladen, die Kette geölt. Dann sieht man sich um 1900 bei Chiba ....





was ist mit dem Rest aus Hu und Umgebung?


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. Juli 2010)

@Rocky

betr. Rest aus HU:

abgesoffen in der Arbeit, weisst ja, die großen drei S 

Da geht mal garnix. Und am Wochenende haben wir Besuch aus dem Westen. Wieder nix mit biken.


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Juli 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> @Rocky
> 
> betr. Rest aus HU:
> 
> ...



Was glaubst du warum ich damals das große S verlassen habe. 
Dann hau mal rein.

// rocky


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. Juli 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> was ist mit dem Rest aus Hu und Umgebung?



Ich fahr bald los.


----------



## Kulminator (31. Juli 2010)

schee wars gestern abend rund um den Flughafen.  Dafür bin ich jederzeit wieder zu haben. Besten Dank an Lugxx für die Bewirtung und Rocky für Guiden. Die CC Punkte werden eurem Konto gutgeschrieben


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Juli 2010)

gruß von den weyberhoefen


----------



## Deifel (2. August 2010)

*
Mir war als hätte mich jemand gerufen?!*



​


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. August 2010)

Soso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (2. August 2010)

Da ist wohl einer von den toten auferstanden.ö


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. August 2010)

Deifel schrieb:


> *
> Mir war als hätte mich jemand gerufen?!*
> 
> 
> ...



Luzifer, Du hier? Komm her bei mich!

(Zitat aus: Das Super Dong-Dong. Badesalz. Mitte der Achtziger.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2010)

Deifel schrieb:


> *
> Mir war als hätte mich jemand gerufen?!*
> 
> 
> ...




der jetzt wieder...


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. August 2010)

Deifel schrieb:


> *
> Mir war als hätte mich jemand gerufen?!*
> 
> 
> ...



Na also, geht doch


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. August 2010)

Apropos gehen - geht morgen abend was? 

Meine Baustelle ruht, das Material wird frühestens Donnerstag geliefert, ich hätte ab 19.00 h Zeit.


----------



## Zilli (2. August 2010)

Deifel schrieb:


> *
> Mir war als hätte mich jemand gerufen?!*
> 
> 
> ...


Guude,
bin auch wieder im Lande ... hab so 15 Biketouren gemacht 







.... davon ca. 10 morgens à 2 km hin zum Bäcker, um Croissants und Flut's (Weissbrot) zu holen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (3. August 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Apropos gehen - geht morgen abend was?
> 
> Meine Baustelle ruht, das Material wird frühestens Donnerstag geliefert, ich hätte ab 19.00 h Zeit.



An was hast du gedacht?


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. August 2010)

Zilli schrieb:


> Guude,
> bin auch wieder im Lande ... hab so 15 Biketouren gemacht
> 
> 
> ...



Und die Anderen 5? Zum Kiosk?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. August 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> An was hast du gedacht?



Gute Frage, eine konkrete Vorstellung habe ich noch nicht.


----------



## Kulminator (3. August 2010)

Deifel schrieb:


> *
> Mir war als hätte mich jemand gerufen?!*
> 
> 
> ...



Sers, Deifi... lange nix gehört ...


heute abend bin ich raus - Freitag abend könnte wahrscheinlich klappen. WE ausgebucht.


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. August 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Sers, Deifi... lange nix gehört ...
> 
> 
> heute abend bin ich raus - Freitag abend könnte wahrscheinlich klappen. WE ausgebucht.



Noch nen dicken Kobb?


----------



## Deifel (3. August 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Sers, Deifi... lange nix gehört ...



*Da schau an, 
der Herr mit dem besonderen Bezug zum Alkohol!

*





​


----------



## Deifel (3. August 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Freitag abend könnte wahrscheinlich klappen.



*
Freitag saufen?
*


----------



## Deifel (3. August 2010)

*


also dann bis Freitag...



*


----------



## Kulminator (3. August 2010)

Deifel schrieb:


> *
> Freitag saufen?
> *



negativ. Erst wieder Samstag  ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. August 2010)

Beide Bikes nicht einsatzbereit. Das Scott müßte  FR fertig sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (3. August 2010)

Was ist denn mit deinem LV?


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. August 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit deinem LV?



Wollte ich Dir eigentlich schon am SA erzählen hab es dann vergessen...

Dämpfer hielt die Luft nicht, also ausgebaut, eingeschickt.
Dämpfer wieder da hält Luft immer noch nicht also wieder eingeschickt.
Beim 2.ten Einbauversuch durch Doc G. stellt dieser fest das die Flucht für die untere Dämpferschraube nicht mehr passt also die Schraube gar nicht reinzudrehen ist. Also hat G. entschieden den Rahmen zu LV zu schicken wo er nun ist.

Bei den Ein und Ausbauten sind noch ein paar Sachen passiert die einen schaudern lassen und besser nur privat besprochen werden.


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. August 2010)

@Zilli  Na du Urlauber  bist du im Urlaub nur geradeaus gefahren?
Habe keine Kurve auf deinen Bildern gefunden.

//Rocky


----------



## Zilli (3. August 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Und die Anderen 5? Zum Kiosk?


Nee, Touren zw. 25 und 60 km mit max. 50m hohen Sandhügeln, z.B.:


 

 





Kulminator schrieb:


> negativ. Erst wieder Samstag  ...


.... nach den mir vertraulich zugetragenen Informationen würde ich Dir für Freitag noch H²O empfehlen 



. Aufgrund meiner Unpässlichkeit hinsichtlich des Großereignisses zuletzt habe ich noch genügend Reservepotential, um Freitag Roten in gebührenden Maße zu genießen ... auch wenn der Deifi dabei ist


----------



## Zilli (3. August 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> @Zilli  Na du Urlauber  bist du im Urlaub nur geradeaus gefahren?
> Habe keine Kurve auf deinen Bildern gefunden.
> 
> //Rocky


Wenns mal eine gab, wurd mir so schwindelig ... da sind alle Bilder verwackelt ... hier sind ein paar Kurven von der 60km-Runde


----------



## Maggo (4. August 2010)

Zilli schrieb:


> Guude,
> bin auch wieder im Lande ... hab so 15 Biketouren gemacht
> 
> 
> ...



so ähnlich war's bei mir auch.......gab aber kein weißbrot.......das macht doch dick!


----------



## Maggo (4. August 2010)

achso, das teil auf dem letzten bild ist das geilste, was je gebaut wurde. da kann hier jedes hightech federmopped einpacken.......


----------



## Hot Rod1 (6. August 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> negativ. Erst wieder Samstag  ...



Geht das denn schon wieder? 
Ich habe dich morgens beim Frühstück vermisst.....

Schönen Gruß auch von Maren!

PS: Falls ihr Fotos gemacht habt, wären wir dankbar, wenn ihr uns die brennt und zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## Kulminator (6. August 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Geht das denn schon wieder?
> Ich habe dich morgens beim Frühstück vermisst.....
> 
> Schönen Gruß auch von Maren!
> ...



mal sehen, ob ich morgen wieder was Falsches zum Essen bekomme  

Unsere Fotos hab ich für euch bereits auf CD gebrannt - geht morgen in die Post. 

Auch ganz liebe Grüsse an Maren. War eine sehr nette Feier ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (7. August 2010)

Fährt heute jemand ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. August 2010)

Jetzt ist die Nase zwar endgültig zu, ich bin aber ganz froh heute doch noch mit dem Ede auf dem Trail gewesen zu sein. 
Und ich habe gemerkt, daß ich meine mittlere Fuhre mal zur Wartung auseinandernehmen muß.


----------



## Kulminator (11. August 2010)

Die Vorhersage fürs WE ist eigentlich ganz gut - da hätte ich mal wieder gaaanz grosses Interesse an einer ausgedehnten Ausfahrt. 

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. August 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Die Vorhersage fürs WE ist eigentlich ganz gut - da hätte ich mal wieder gaaanz grosses Interesse an einer ausgedehnten Ausfahrt.
> 
> Wer ist dabei?



No Sir, habe Schichtdienst. D.h. ausgedehnte Ausfahrt in die Fabrik.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. August 2010)

Wir haben für nächstes bzw. Übernächstes Wochenende Bad Kreuznach in der Planung...sonntags


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. August 2010)

Am kommenden Wochenende passt's nicht. 

Samstag Dacharbeiten und am Sonntag geht die neue Eishockeysaison los. Hoffentlich finde ich bis dahin meinen ganzen Kremple.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (11. August 2010)

ich habe trotzdem noch Hoffnung, dass es bei dem einen oder anderen klappt. Tendentiell findet die Aktion Samstag Nachmittag statt...


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. August 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUfUshe6B_o"]YouTube- âªFahrwerkseinstellung - Mountainbike Technik Tippsâ¬â[/nomedia]

Das gefÃ¤llt mir ! Nur soo gehts's !


----------



## Kulminator (11. August 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> YouTube- âªFahrwerkseinstellung - Mountainbike Technik Tippsâ¬â
> 
> Das gefÃ¤llt mir ! Nur soo gehts's !



aua .... 


SchmierÃ¶l ist irgendwie eine ganz feine Sache. Habe heute damit mein Dietzenbacher knarzfrei bekommen...


----------



## Lucafabian (12. August 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> aua ....
> 
> 
> Schmieröl ist irgendwie eine ganz feine Sache. Habe heute damit mein Dietzenbacher knarzfrei bekommen...



wenn dietzenbacher knarzen....

da hab ich schlechte erinnerungen


----------



## Kulminator (12. August 2010)

ist definitiv das Hauptlager - oder vielleicht der Kontakt von Hauptlager zum Rahmen?. Ohne Spezialwerkzeug lässt sich das Lager eben nicht zerlegen. Ich hab zur Soforthilfe einen Tropfen Synthetik-Öl aufgebracht. Wenn das langfristig keine Lösung ist, muss ich eh nach Dietzenbach und dort das Lager wechseln lassen...


----------



## single-malts (13. August 2010)

BITTE BEACHTEN UND BEI WAS VERDÄCHTIGEM INFO AN MICH

REWEL Titan MHS geklaut

DANKE

KAHL AM MAIN


----------



## Hot Rod1 (13. August 2010)

@Kulmi: Vielen vielen Dank für die supergeilen Fotos die du mir geschickt hast...wenn ich alle Bilder habe, werde ich die auf der Webseite (Hochzeit nicht Freireiten) hochladen, dann kann man sich dort die Fotos runterladen.

Schönen Gruß,
HR


----------



## Kulminator (13. August 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> @Kulmi: Vielen vielen Dank für die supergeilen Fotos die du mir geschickt hast...wenn ich alle Bilder habe, werde ich die auf der Webseite (Hochzeit nicht Freireiten) hochladen, dann kann man sich dort die Fotos runterladen.
> 
> Schönen Gruß,
> HR



... liegt nur an den supergeilen Leuten und der supergeilen Feier in einer supergeilen Location ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. August 2010)

Geht heute noch was?


----------



## Kulminator (14. August 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Geht heute noch was?



du fragst reichlich spät  bin gerade von einer längeren Ausfahrt im Spessart zurückgekommen und muss feststellen, dass ich mir den Besuch in Dietzenbach höchstwahrscheinlich noch ersparen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (14. August 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ich habe trotzdem noch Hoffnung, dass es bei dem einen oder anderen klappt. Tendentiell findet die Aktion Samstag Nachmittag statt...





Kulminator schrieb:


> du fragst reichlich spät  bin gerade von einer längeren Ausfahrt im Spessart zurückgekommen und muss feststellen, dass ich mir den Besuch in Dietzenbach höchstwahrscheinlich noch ersparen kann



Was verstehst du unter Nachmittag?


----------



## Kulminator (14. August 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter Nachmittag?



so, kurz nach 1130 ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. August 2010)

Mit dem Wetter natürlich verzockt. Gestern in MA gewesen und heute...


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. August 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> so, kurz nach 1130 ...



Ok


----------



## Kulminator (15. August 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Mit dem Wetter natürlich verzockt. Gestern in MA gewesen und heute...



so ist das, wenn man den falschen Propheten glaubt ... Das nächste Mal Wetter.com oder wetteronline.de ...


----------



## Zilli (15. August 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Geht heute noch was?


... und wie es gestern im Taunus ging , geile 60 Min mit der [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSgXU1ZXytM"]YouTube- Bike-Alternative[/nomedia]


----------



## Lucafabian (15. August 2010)

Zilli schrieb:


> ... und wie es gestern im Taunus ging , geile 60 Min mit der YouTube- Bike-Alternative


----------



## Kulminator (16. August 2010)

Zilli schrieb:


> ... und wie es gestern im Taunus ging , geile 60 Min mit der YouTube- Bike-Alternative


----------



## Kulminator (19. August 2010)

Das Wetter wird langsam wieder biketauglich.  

Hat heute abend jemand Zeit, Lust und Laune? So nach 18 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (19. August 2010)

Ja.
Das Problem ist nur, das ich mit dem Rad auf der Arbeit in NI bin.


----------



## Kulminator (19. August 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ja.
> Das Problem ist nur, das ich mit dem Rad auf der Arbeit in NI bin.



hmmm... heisst das, du musst den Uwe mitnehmen??


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. August 2010)

Nein! Es soll heissen das ich schlecht nach Hu kommen kann.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. August 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> hmmm... heisst das, du musst den Uwe mitnehmen??



soweit kommts noch...mit so einem fahr ich schon mal gar nicht


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. August 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> soweit kommts noch...mit so einem fahr ich schon mal gar nicht



Ich habs geahnt........


----------



## Kulminator (19. August 2010)

und was machen wir jetzt?? 

fährt jeder für sich? Uwe ohne Rocky, Rocky von NI nach OF, Kulmi in HU ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (19. August 2010)

Uwe fährt nicht! (hat er gesagt)
Ich fahre von NI nach Of.


----------



## Kulminator (19. August 2010)

du glaubst ihm doch nicht etwa? 

ich bleibe in HU ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. August 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> du glaubst ihm doch nicht etwa?



Das schon! Ist ein fauler Sack.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. August 2010)

ja...bin faul..und noch dazu gerne


----------



## Kulminator (19. August 2010)

Was anderes:

kann mir jemand den Schaft einer Federgabel kürzen? Aber so, dass die Gabel danach verwendet werden kann? Mit den passenden Werkzeugen alles kein Problem, oder?


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. August 2010)

Kein Problem. Du brauchst nur einen Rohrschneider.
Kennst du einen Installateur?


----------



## Kulminator (19. August 2010)

ich kenne dich ...


----------



## Lucafabian (19. August 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Was anderes:
> 
> kann mir jemand den Schaft einer Federgabel kürzen? Aber so, dass die Gabel danach verwendet werden kann? Mit den passenden Werkzeugen alles kein Problem, oder?


der luca (mein kleiner) kann das...hab ihm gestern gezeigt wie man mit ner metallsäge arbeitet 


mal im ernst...gas wasser schei$$e deines vertrauens..der hat den rohrschneider in der werkzeugkiste


----------



## Kulminator (19. August 2010)

den Luca lass ich ungern ran - ich weiss nicht weshalb, aber irgendwie habe ich da ein ungutes Gefühl... Braucht man neben den Rohrschneider nicht auch ne Säge? 

Ausserdem brauche ich eh noch ein Laufrad mit ner 20 mm Steckachse. Bis ich das habe, ist Doc G auch wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück ...


----------



## Lucafabian (19. August 2010)

rohrschneider ist ausreichend..luca macht das schon...so pie mal daumen ungefähr hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (19. August 2010)

morgen ist Frei-tag und jetzt beginnt die Frei-zeit 

nix wie raus aus der anstalt!


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. August 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> der luca (mein kleiner) kann das...hab ihm gestern gezeigt wie man mit ner metallsäge arbeitet



Das war keine gute Idee.


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. August 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> den Luca lass ich ungern ran - ich weiss nicht weshalb, aber irgendwie habe ich da ein ungutes Gefühl... Braucht man neben den Rohrschneider nicht auch ne Säge?
> 
> Ausserdem brauche ich eh noch ein Laufrad mit ner 20 mm Steckachse. Bis ich das habe, ist Doc G auch wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück ...



Guggst du hier![nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3kGkGOAa90"]YouTube- Xtreme Rohrschneider (688321)[/nomedia]


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. August 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Ausserdem brauche ich eh noch ein Laufrad mit ner 20 mm Steckachse. Bis ich das habe, ist Doc G auch wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück ...



...hab gestern 2 Bikes zu einem nicht funktionsfähigen zusammengeklont, dabei Gabeln rausgebaut, getauscht, Laufrad gewechselt, Bremsscheiben getauscht und all so nen Gefummel.
Laufrad mit 22mm dann doch wieder eingebaut.
Und überhaupt, gar keine Zeit mehr fürs biken, dafür 2 Scherbenhaufen im Keller.


----------



## Kulminator (21. August 2010)

tja, der Trend geht doch zum Drittbike ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. August 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> tja, der Trend geht doch zum Drittbike ...



Spotte nur, mein Freund Brutus...


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. August 2010)

Und Kombi was geht ? Hat Dich S wieder gequält?


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. August 2010)

Yes, muß mal zusammenrechnen...
13+10+15+14+15+9=76. 4 weniger als letzte Woche.
Morgen geht vielleicht was, aber nur schweres Gerät. Keine epische Tour. Melde mich falls es absehbar was wird. Bin aber vermutlich so schlapp daß Du mich locker versägst


----------



## Kulminator (22. August 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Yes, muß mal zusammenrechnen...
> 13+10+15+14+15+9=76. 4 weniger als letzte Woche.
> Morgen geht vielleicht was, aber nur schweres Gerät. Keine epische Tour. Melde mich falls es absehbar was wird. Bin aber vermutlich so schlapp daß Du mich locker versägst



das ist ein Fall für die Gewerkschafter ...  
Bei mir geht heute gar nix - weder episch noch schwuckelig ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (22. August 2010)

Ist mir heute zu schwül und zu aufwändig. 
Ich fahr jetzt mit meine Frau zur Eisiele und mach sonst gar nix.


----------



## Nismo99 (25. August 2010)

...habe gerade in eurem Gehege gewildert 

Bin echt schwer begeistert von den Trails am HK. Sind eine geniale Abfahrt Richtung Wasserlos (der vielleicht direkteste Weg?) runtergefahren. 1a 

Als Gegenangebot kann ich am Sonntag den Marathon in Biebergemünd-Rossbach anbieten. Trailanteil allerdings sehr! dünn.

Gruß,
Naim


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. August 2010)

Geht was am WE ?


----------



## Kulminator (26. August 2010)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> ...habe gerade in eurem Gehege gewildert
> 
> Bin echt schwer begeistert von den Trails am HK. Sind eine geniale Abfahrt Richtung Wasserlos (der vielleicht direkteste Weg?) runtergefahren. 1a



so so, unerlaubterweise in unser Hoheitsgebiet eingedrungen? Da muss wohl der hohe Rat der Spessartwölfe über ein angemessenes Strafmass beraten...


----------



## Kulminator (26. August 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Geht was am WE ?



hab dir dazu ne PN geschickt.


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. August 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Geht was am WE ?



Bikemässig nix.
Wir haben Schulfest und Familieneinsatz an mehr oder weniger drei Tagen.
WE drauf kann ich auch gleich absagen, da steht ein Großumzug bevor, nämlich der von meiner Kostenstelle.
Sorry, kann zZt keine besseren Nachrichten verbreiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. August 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Geht was am WE ?



Ich gehe morgen ins Stadion, aber vielleicht am Sonntag mal eine der derzeitigen Kondition angepasste Runde. 

Die nächsten 2 Wochen habe ich Urlaub, vielleicht geht ja mal was abends unter der Woche (auch wenn die Temperaturen wenig sommerlich ausfallen sollen).



Kulminator schrieb:


> hab dir dazu ne PN geschickt.



Was ist los?


----------



## Nismo99 (27. August 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> so so, unerlaubterweise in unser Hoheitsgebiet eingedrungen? Da muss wohl der hohe Rat der Spessartwölfe über ein angemessenes Strafmass beraten...


 
...ich bekenne mich schuldig  und warte auf das Urteil


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. August 2010)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> ...ich bekenne mich schuldig  und warte auf das Urteil



Als rotwildfahrer kannst du keine Gnade erwarten.


----------



## Kulminator (27. August 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Als rotwildfahrer kannst du keine Gnade erwarten.



einen Fürsprecher hat er aber schon ...


----------



## Kulminator (27. August 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was ist los?



keine Sorge, Finale 2011 ist nicht gefährdet.


----------



## Nismo99 (27. August 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> einen Fürsprecher hat er aber schon ...





apropos: am Mittwoch war auch ein Hääärsch aus D'bach unterwegs. Das warst nicht zufällig Du, Kulminator?


----------



## Kulminator (27. August 2010)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> apropos: am Mittwoch war auch ein Hääärsch aus D'bach unterwegs. Das warst nicht zufällig Du, Kulminator?



negativ - das war ich definitiv nicht.


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. August 2010)

Und ? Wetter Top, Temperatur Top. Das wochenlange Drecks Wetter kommt bestimmt...

Ich geh biken.


----------



## Mtb Ede (29. August 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich gehe morgen ins Stadion, aber vielleicht am Sonntag mal eine der derzeitigen Kondition angepasste Runde.
> 
> Die nächsten 2 Wochen habe ich Urlaub, vielleicht geht ja mal was abends unter der Woche (auch wenn die Temperaturen wenig sommerlich ausfallen sollen).
> 
> ...



Bruder: Heute 1400 ab B8 ?


----------



## Mtb Ede (29. August 2010)

Revierbericht : SA traditionell HK, dort einige Jungs mit Fullface getroffen auf der Suche 

nach dem epischen Trail, der aber nach wie vor unentdeckt und in sehr gutem Zustand bleibt. Auch die siebzehnnullfünfer haben ihn noch nicht gefahren. Zu schwer ?

Heute war die B und die Kicker dran. Erstmal hochgefahren und die Siffstellen gecheckt.
Trotz Regen war das Blätterdach sehr dicht und alles gut fahrbar.
Runter und über die B-Quelle rüber zum Klappermühlchen was gar nicht mehr richtig klappert. 
Auch wenn es zeitweise geregnet hat war es bei den Temperaturen deutlich angenehmer zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (29. August 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Revierbericht : SA traditionell HK, dort einige Jungs mit Fullface getroffen auf der Suche
> 
> nach dem epischen Trail, der aber nach wie vor unentdeckt und in sehr gutem Zustand bleibt. Auch die siebzehnnullfünfer haben ihn noch nicht gefahren. Zu schwer ?
> 
> ...



das ist ja mal ein vorbildlicher Bericht  
Am Sachsenhäuser Ufer wars heute auch schön. Auch dort dichtes Blätterdach und angenehme Temperaturen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. August 2010)

Ede - ich habe es zu spät gesehen. :-(

Die nächsten 2 Wochen habe ich Urlaub, da könnte auch mal wieder was unter der Woche gehen. Wenn das Wetter passt, will ich Freitag nach WiBe. Wie schaut's aus, hat jemand ebenfalls frei und kommt mit?


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. August 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Revierbericht : SA traditionell HK, dort einige Jungs mit Fullface getroffen auf der Suche nach dem epischen Trail, der aber nach wie vor unentdeckt und in sehr gutem Zustand bleibt. Auch die siebzehnnullfünfer haben ihn noch nicht gefahren. Zu schwer ?
> Auch wenn es zeitweise geregnet hat war es bei den Temperaturen deutlich angenehmer zu fahren.



Fullface am HK? Habe ich bisher noch nicht als nötig erachtet, aber gut, wenn die Jugend sich schützen möchte werden wirs wohl kaum verbieten können.

Freitag Abend, Samstag und heute Schulfest. Bin jetzt platt obwohl ich nicht die ganze Zeit dort war. Die Zeit hat gerade mal gereicht meine Mutter zu besuchen, zwischen den Schauern mal was im Garten zu richten und ein Bike wieder fahrfertig zu bekommen.
Fox Talas ist zur Wartung eingeschickt und die Lyrik habe ich auch zur Reparatur gegeben. Hatte ja noch die alte Pike im Keller, die habe ich jetzt mit einigen Umbauten ins LV gezimmert und dann das Freak Steckachsen-Vorderrad dafür verwendet. Die Fuhre um die 4 Ecken bewegt, das wars dann schon wieder mit dem Wochenendbiken.


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. August 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> ...
> nach dem epischen Trail, der aber nach wie vor unentdeckt und in sehr gutem Zustand bleibt. Auch die siebzehnnullfünfer haben ihn noch nicht gefahren. Zu schwer ?


 
Nee, wir suchen noch. Es sei denn, es ist der, der nach Brücken runtergeht. Mit dem fast freien Fall zwischendrin, immer zwischen den Bäumen durch und der Spitzkehre kurz vorm Ende. Den sind die 1705er am Samstag mal wieder gefahren.


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. August 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Nee, wir suchen noch. Es sei denn, es ist der, der nach Brücken runtergeht. Mit dem fast freien Fall zwischendrin, immer zwischen den Bäumen durch und der Spitzkehre kurz vorm Ende. Den sind die 1705er am Samstag mal wieder gefahren.



Nein, das ist er leider nicht. Du kannst aber Big G. fragen ob er Dir gezeigt werden darf.

Könnte aber mit der Streichung aus der Freundesliste enden.


----------



## Kulminator (31. August 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Nein, *das* ist er leider nicht.



Kennen wir *den* Trail nach Brücken ??  Oder brauchen wir nen Guide oder ne Guidin zum Kennenlernen?


----------



## Chaotenkind (31. August 2010)

Weiß ich nicht, ob ihr den kennt. Falls nicht, müsst ihr Bikeholic fragen, der hat schon einigen Leuten Trails am Hahnenkamm gezeigt, die vorher der Meinung waren, sie würden alle kennen.

Vielleicht sind wir Euren heiligen Trail schon mal gefahren, ohne es zu wissen.
*Der *Trail Richtung Brücken wird jedenfalls auch gerne mal von der Fullface-/Doppelbrückengabelfraktion genutzt.


----------



## Kulminator (31. August 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> ... die vorher der Meinung waren, sie würden alle kennen.



... das würden wir von uns nie behaupten. Wir fahren ja immer den gleichen Trail ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (31. August 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht, ob ihr den kennt. Falls nicht, müsst ihr Bikeholic fragen, der hat schon einigen Leuten Trails am Hahnenkamm gezeigt, die vorher der Meinung waren, sie würden alle kennen.
> 
> Vielleicht sind wir Euren heiligen Trail schon mal gefahren, ohne es zu wissen.
> *Der *Trail Richtung Brücken wird jedenfalls auch gerne mal von der Fullface-/Doppelbrückengabelfraktion genutzt.



Ok, Ihr zeigt uns den nach Brücken, und wir zeigen unseren.

Nach der Spurenlage in unserem Trail ist da nur ein Bike mit MM vorne und BB hinten durchgekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (31. August 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Nach der Spurenlage in unserem Trail ist da nur ein Bike mit MM vorne und BB hinten durchgekommen...


----------



## _jazzman_ (31. August 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Nach der Spurenlage in unserem Trail ist da nur ein Bike mit MM vorne und BB hinten durchgekommen...



Zum Glück hats oft genug geregnet, sonst wären da auch noch Spuren von meinem 2.1er Rocket Ron zu sehen... 

In zwei Wochen bin ich mal wieder ein paar Tage im Lande. Wenns Wetter passt, wäre schön, wenn sich wieder mal eine gemeinsame Runde ausgeht...

Viele Grüße aus dem Süden
_jazzman_


----------



## Kulminator (31. August 2010)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> In zwei Wochen bin ich mal wieder ein paar Tage im Lande. Wenns Wetter passt, wäre schön, wenn sich wieder mal eine gemeinsame Runde ausgeht...



 klar geht das... melde dich aber bitte vorher nochmal...


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. August 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ok, Ihr zeigt uns den nach Brücken, und wir zeigen unseren.
> 
> Nach der Spurenlage in unserem Trail ist da nur ein Bike mit MM vorne und BB hinten durchgekommen...



Oh ja, du zeigst mir deins und ich zeig dir meins 

Schbass beiseite, hätte nix dagegen den nordöstlichen Abhang auch mal zu erkunden (hinterm Hemsbächer Steinbruch / Rückseite vom Giftberg). Habe zwar ungefähr eine Vorstellung wo das ganze runtergeht (da ich das letzten Herbst mal uphill versucht habe...), aber lasse mich gerne vor Ort überzeugen.

Die Lyrik ist bereits rep., muß ich noch abholen und einbauen, dann ist die mittlere Fuhre auch wieder einsatzbereit und die sollte wohl für die Tour reichen.

Melde aber gleich an, diesen Samstag kann ich vergessen, da leite ich den Umbau meiner Montage. Sonntag ist auch noch ein Tag.


----------



## Erdi01 (1. September 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Kennen wir *den* Trail nach Brücken ??  Oder brauchen wir nen Guide oder ne Guidin zum Kennenlernen?



... wer nennt sich hier denn Spessartwölfe  Kann sich ja wohl nur um den Pilzweg handeln, ist jedenfalls das "Härteste" was ich kenne am HK. Das letzte Stück hasse ich, da kannste die Bremse ziehen wie Du willst, da passiert nix mehr. Da kannst Dich nur noch freiwillig in den Boden rammen


----------



## Kulminator (1. September 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... wer nennt sich hier denn Spessartwölfe  Kann sich ja wohl nur um den Pilzweg handeln, ist jedenfalls das "Härteste" was ich kenne am HK. Das letzte Stück hasse ich, da kannste die Bremse ziehen wie Du willst, da passiert nix mehr. Da kannst Dich nur noch freiwillig in den Boden rammen



[kopfschüttelmodusan] ihr kennt Wege... [kopfschüttelmodusaus]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (1. September 2010)

Wollen wir am WE mal den Pilzweg fahren?


----------



## Kulminator (1. September 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wollen wir am WE mal den Pilzweg fahren?



nächste Woche o.k.


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. September 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wollen wir am WE mal den Pilzweg fahren?



Pilsweg? Pils wech? Warum steht ein Pils im Wald? Weil die Tannen zapfen! 

Btw., habe mir heute mal spontan einen frühen Feierabend gegönnt, war um 1800 zu Hause und um 1815 auf dem Bike. Eine schnelle HK Runde - tolle Fernsicht hintenraus vom Hemsbacher Kreuz Richtung Franzosenkopf.
Abfahrt wie gehabt, Trail im guten Zustand  nur meine dürren Schluffen auf dem LV paßten nicht zum Gelände. Merke jetzt meine Beinchen und gehe ins Bett. Samstag, wie gepostet, wirds wohl nix bei mir, Sonntag könnte klappen.


----------



## _jazzman_ (2. September 2010)

Den "Pilzweg" sind SofaSurfer und ich auch schon gefahren. (Falls es der ist, der direkt am Brückener Klärwerk endet.) Ist ganz nett der Trail. Kenne keinen Trail am HK, an dem man die 300Hm in kürzerer Zeit wieder los wird, als auf diesem Stück.

@Kulmi: Geht klar. Mache vorher Meldung!


----------



## Kulminator (2. September 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Pilsweg? Pils wech? Warum steht ein Pils im Wald? Weil die Tannen zapfen!



... deshalb ist es soo schee hier ....


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. September 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> nächste Woche o.k.



Dieses WE nix ? Nächstes pisst es wieder...

Kombi: SO 1300 B8 ?


----------



## Kulminator (2. September 2010)

Ede: das hat nix mit "wollen" zu tun...


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. September 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Dieses WE nix ? Nächstes pisst es wieder...
> 
> Kombi: SO 1300 B8 ?



Ich reservieHRS mal.
Feste Zusage dann nach Großwetterlage.

Lyrik ist auch wieder zu Hause, heute abend ist Bastelstunde oder 2 oder 3...

Nur muß ich mal ne Mütze Schlaf nehmen, war um 4e wach nach Alpträumen rund um die Produktion


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. September 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Dieses WE nix ? Nächstes pisst es wieder...
> 
> Kombi: SO 1300 B8 ?



Ich will mal versuchen es einzurichten.


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. September 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich will mal versuchen es einzurichten.



Sehr löblich 

Lyrik ist auch schon wieder im Bike, Laufrad, Bremsscheibe, Reifen...alles wieder am alten Platz, alles funzt 
Da kann der Enduro-Ausritt kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (3. September 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...Kann sich ja wohl nur um den Pilzweg handeln...


 


Dann lasst am Montag mal hören wie ihr ihn fandet (wenn ihr ihn findet).
Besser man fährt ihn bei trockenen Bedingungen, sonst schmiert man in der Spitzkehre schnell ab (irgendwer, den ich gut kenne, hat seit letztem Samstag einen verbogenen rechten Bremshebel und ein paar Schrammen).


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. September 2010)

Ich werde SA und SO fahren. Jeweils 1300 ab B8 falls noch jemand mit will.

Ich hab mal den Evoc Rucksack Freeride Trail in Schwarz und in Weiß zur Ansicht bestellt.
Werde den schwarzen nehmen. Der andere ist ideal für Whitey Whitemans. Falls den jemand für 130,00 Euronen will melden sonst geht der nächste Woche zurück.


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. September 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich werde SA und SO fahren. Jeweils 1300 ab B8 falls noch jemand mit will.



Heute, Sonntag, 1300B8 bin ich am Start. Mittlere Fuhre, es darf auch dreckig werden.



Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich hab mal den Evoc Rucksack Freeride Trail in Schwarz und in Weiß zur Ansicht bestellt.
> Werde den schwarzen nehmen. Der andere ist ideal für Whitey Whitemans.



Man soll nicht so viel Schwarz-Weiß sehen 
Danke, brauche keinen weiteren R-Sack. Komme ja kaum dazu meine anderen auszufahren.


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. September 2010)

@Ede bin leider raus für heute. Mein Husten ist doch noch zu stark.

// Rocky


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. September 2010)

@ Ede,

das war ja heute wieder mal von Feinsten (Trailen) 

Ich muß mal wieder die Kamera mitnehmen und ein paar Schlüsselstellen & Action filmen.

Schöne Woche!


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. September 2010)

Kombi : Ich fand es auch sehr sahnig heute 

Rocky : Schade und Gute Besserung.

Der Pilsweg ist auch ein sehr guter Bekannter von uns da wir den Teil von der Bildeiche bis zur Gaststätte fast immer fahren um zum Trail zu kommen. Den steilen Teil haben wir schon vor Jahren wegen Null Flow zu den Akten gelegt.


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. September 2010)

Naja, Bikeholic mag den steilen Teil recht gerne, der kriegt da immer nen Geschwindigkeitsrausch und technisch ist der, wegen der Wurzeln, Absätze und der Spitzkehre, auch nicht ohne.

Ok, jetzt zweiter Versuch.
Der Trail, der oben zwischen der Kneipe und der Holzhütte beginnt. Der teilt sich ja irgendwann in mehrere auf, einer davon sieht, bereits relativ weit unten, etwas nachbearbeitet aus. Sprich, da hat irgendwer ein paar zusätzliche Erdhügelchen eingebaut.

Ansonsten wird der Teil des Trails, welcher nicht in der großen Kuhle wieder nach oben, sondern an derem Tiefpunkt rechts abgeht auch gerne mal mitgenommen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. September 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Naja, Bikeholic mag den steilen Teil recht gerne, der kriegt da immer nen Geschwindigkeitsrausch und technisch ist der, wegen der Wurzeln, Absätze und der Spitzkehre, auch nicht ohne.
> 
> Ok, jetzt zweiter Versuch.
> Der Trail, der oben zwischen der Kneipe und der Holzhütte beginnt. Der teilt sich ja irgendwann in mehrere auf, einer davon sieht, bereits relativ weit unten, etwas nachbearbeitet aus. Sprich, da hat irgendwer ein paar zusätzliche Erdhügelchen eingebaut.
> ...



Wir zeigen Dir gerne was am HK Sache ist. z.B. am SA um 1300 B8?

Nimm am besten Dein schwerstes Gerät.


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. September 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wir zeigen Dir gerne was am HK Sache ist. z.B. am SA um 1300 B8?
> 
> Nimm am besten Dein schwerstes Gerät.



Nachdem es ja aktuell siff-deluxe hat, hoffe ich auf gutes Wetter am Samstag und wäre dabei. Muß ausnahmsweise mal nicht arbeiten,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (8. September 2010)

Samstag und Sonntag sind bereits belegt. Ganz leichtes Gerät. Will Schatzi nicht alleine fahren lassen, einer muss ihn ja bergauf motivieren. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht fahren wir uns dabei über den Weg. Das leichte Gerät hat schon Bikepark und häufiges Hüpfen über die hübschen Hügelchen um den Märchensee in Hanau Nord überstanden, also, das kann das. Das schweres Gerät ist dabei natürlich entspannter, aber nur für mich. Bikeholic hasst es, wenn ich das Teil bei gemeinsamen Fahrten nutzte. Zu langsam bergauf.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. September 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wir zeigen Dir gerne was am HK Sache ist. z.B. am SA um 1300 B8?
> 
> Nimm am besten Dein schwerstes Gerät.



Erläutere bitte mal schweres Gerät. Wenn ich den Ohrensessel nehme, schaffe ich es mit Mühe und Not bis zum Parkplatz.


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. September 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Erläutere bitte mal schweres Gerät. Wenn ich den Ohrensessel nehme, schaffe ich es mit Mühe und Not bis zum Parkplatz.



Den Ohrensessel würde ich gern mal kennenlernen, ansonsten reicht das Ransom natürlich.


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. September 2010)

Gerade die mail von toxoholics geöffnet...mein Gäbelchen ist fertig und schon auf dem Weg zu mir 
Dann ist das LV auch wieder fahrbereit


----------



## Kulminator (9. September 2010)

heute hat unser Exil-Wolf B-Day... 

Alles Gute, Niko


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. September 2010)

Dem wollen wir nicht nachstehen:

Auch von mir, alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Jazzman !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2010)

kaum schaut man mal nen tag nicht rein ....auch von mir die besten wünsche


----------



## _jazzman_ (10. September 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche!
Freut mich, dass ihr dran gedacht habt!

Schöne Grüße aus dem Süden,
Niko


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. September 2010)

Jazz auch von mir noch nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag

Bist Du dieses WE schon da oder erst das nächste ? 

Kombi : Für morgen schwer oder schwerstes Gerät ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. September 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kombi : Für morgen schwer oder schwerstes Gerät ?



Schwerst

Muß auch mal wieder ausgeführt werden


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. September 2010)

Ede,
1300 B8 um mit der Birkenhainer ins Aufwärmtraining zu starten oder wollen wir 1300 am Wasserturm in Kahl starten und nehmen die BH am Ende mit?

Ich rechne kaum mit weiteren Mitstreitern


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. September 2010)

Hinterm Haus...


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. September 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Schwerst



Bestens!


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. September 2010)

#1000 

Gute Nacht!

Video ist zwar fertig, ich muß allerdings noch ein wenig an der Konvertierung rumspielen. Morgen mehr!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. September 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hinterm Haus...



Ede, schönes teil.


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. September 2010)

Sofa ,der verlorene Sohn...mal wieder Lust auf eine Runde ?

z.B. heute ab 1400 B8 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (12. September 2010)

Ede, 
1400 wird mir zu spät, ab 1600 erwarten meine Weiber was zu essen und Du weißt ja, der Pilz von gestern muß noch verwurstet werden...

Habe zwar das Video konvertieren können, so wie meine letzten, aber der Upload streikt und der Browser stürzt ab. Bin noch ratlos, wie ich das hinkriege


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. September 2010)

Hier noch einmal der Pilz 





Der wird jetzt gleich gebraten (mit Zwiebel gehackt, Knofi, etw. Petersilie in Butter angebraten, nur Pfeffer & Salz, Sahne dazu einköcheln lassen (ca. 10min, das Ding zerfällt praktisch nicht). Dazu schmeckt uns: Rösti, Filetsteak, Chablis 

War gestern schon ein Klasse Ausritt, Danke fürs zusammenfahren, Ede  und für den netten Abend.
Bin heute noch eine schnelle Tour gefahren um die reparierte Fox 32 zu testen. 1a Performance, in 1 Stunde von der Haustür zur Haustür HK, Knieprotektoren angelegt und in 8min runter, gleicher Trail wie gestern. Der Performanceunterschied: der geringere Federweg, die Rocket Rons und der höhere Schwerpunkt kosten bergab ca. 2 Minuten. War trotzdem eine geile Abfahrt, wie immer. In 1h und 40min war ich wieder zu Hause um mich nach einer Dusche der Essenszubereitung zu widmen. Der Aperitv hat schon die Grunddröhnung eingeleitet.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. September 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Sofa ,der verlorene Sohn...mal wieder Lust auf eine Runde ?
> 
> z.B. heute ab 1400 B8 ?



Heute war schlecht, wie du bemerktest. War Unterwegs.
Werde mich mal an die Eier packen und mit euch mal eine Runde drehen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. September 2010)

Jazz - alles Gute (wenn auch verspätet).


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. September 2010)

Kombi : Was für ein fettes Teil die Henne... Hätte ich gern mal gekostet.

War heute auch nochmal im Einsatzgebiet

Sofa: Wär mal wieder schön...


----------



## Kulminator (12. September 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hinterm Haus...



Ede  jetzt haste den Dreh mit den Bildern raus?  




Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hier noch einmal der Pilz



sieht eher aus wie Hirn? Was issn das für ne Sorte?



SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Heute war schlecht, wie du bemerktest. War Unterwegs.
> Werde mich mal an die Eier packen und mit euch mal eine Runde drehen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. September 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> sieht eher aus wie Hirn? Was issn das für ne Sorte?



Sorte: Großhirn   Schlauer sind wir durch den Verzehr nicht geworden.
Nee, Sparassis crispa, so die korrekte Artenbezeichnung.


----------



## Kulminator (13. September 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Nee, Sparassis crispa, so die korrekte Artenbezeichnung.



 was du alles weisst


----------



## Kulminator (15. September 2010)

wie schön, dass es Luftdämpfer gibt. 

Die können 3 Wochen ohne Biken wegstecken. 1-2 Bar höherer Luftdruck und die Federperformance passt wieder zum Körpergewicht. Habe diese Woche endlich wieder mit kurzen Ausfahrten begonnen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (15. September 2010)

Schau an, der Kollege Kulmi ist wieder aktiv 
Samstag bei akzeptablen Wetter ist die nächste Gelegenheit...


----------



## Kulminator (16. September 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Samstag bei akzeptablen Wetter ist die nächste Gelegenheit...



ja klar, aber nur mit Negativfederweg


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. September 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ja klar, aber nur mit Negativfederweg



Immer schön positiv denken!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. September 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ja klar, aber nur mit Negativfederweg



Masse schiebt.


----------



## Kulminator (16. September 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Immer schön positiv denken!



? du hier ? 

ich dachte, du grüsst die meine Lieblingsblondine von mir ?


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. September 2010)

Gude Kulmi,

SA bestes Bikewetter angesagt...Rocky und Bruder kommen bestimmt auch und der Sofa erst, Kombi sowieso

No Birds


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (16. September 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> No Birds



 Yeah, Yeah


----------



## Kulminator (16. September 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> SA bestes Bikewetter angesagt...Rocky und Bruder kommen bestimmt auch und der Sofa erst, Kombi sowieso


 
MRW?   
ob das den Geschmack dieser erlesenen Truppe trifft? hab da irgendwie Zweifel... 



Mtb Ede schrieb:


> No Birds


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. September 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ? du hier ?
> 
> ich dachte, du grüsst die meine Lieblingsblondine von mir ?



Wo sonst?
Erst ab Dienstag.


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. September 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Gude Kulmi,
> 
> SA bestes Bikewetter angesagt...Rocky und Bruder kommen bestimmt auch und der Sofa erst, Kombi sowieso
> 
> No Birds



Warum nicht wenn das Wetter hält.



Kulminator schrieb:


> MRW?
> ob das den Geschmack dieser erlesenen Truppe trifft? hab da irgendwie Zweifel...



Warum MRW?


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. September 2010)

Also 14Uhr B8 könnte ich mir vorstellen.
Bruder konnte auch.

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (17. September 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Erst ab Dienstag.



ah so.. ich dachte, du wärst schon weg... 



rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Warum MRW?



muss mich noch schonen


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. September 2010)

MRW muss nicht sein. Wir müssen es ja nicht übertreiben. (Bergauf)

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (17. September 2010)

bergauf ist ja nicht das Problem...


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. September 2010)

1400 B8 ist o.k.

MRW ist nicht o.k.


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. September 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> 1400 B8 ist o.k.
> 
> MRW ist nicht o.k.



Dito.
Muß morgen früh arbeiten, somit ist 1400 für mich besser machbar als 1300.
Welchen Bock werden wir ausfahren?
Was auch immer Eure Antwort ist, ist nehme das Mittel- oder Superschwergewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (18. September 2010)

Meine Hand zickt noch und das Nicolai ist noch bei DocG... ich dreh heute ne Lycra-Runde


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. September 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> 1400 B8 ist o.k.
> 
> MRW ist nicht o.k.


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. September 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Lycra-Runde


:kotz:


----------



## Mtb Ede (18. September 2010)

Kombi : Ich werde das LV nehmen.

Kulmi : Muß man sich Sorgen machen...?

1400, B8


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. September 2010)

14.00 h confirmed.


----------



## Kulminator (18. September 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Muß man sich Sorgen machen...?



erst wenn die Trittfrequenz höher als 80 liegt ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. September 2010)

Geile Tour Jungs, jetzt bin ich aber platt.

//rocky


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. September 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Geile Tour Jungs, jetzt bin ich aber platt.
> 
> //rocky



Me too, außerdem hat der Rotwein seine wohlige Wirkung entfaltet


----------



## Mtb Ede (18. September 2010)

War klasse heute , mit der alten Gang...sollten wir öfter machen gerne auch mal wieder im Taunus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (19. September 2010)

Hey Dudes, 
es ist bestes Wetter...
...die Familie ist beschäftigt und ich wollte mich mal der Trailpflege widmen.
So ab 1330. Böcke?


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. September 2010)

Moin Kombi,

da bin ich dabei. Machen wir 1400 ab Wasserturm oder bei mir ?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (19. September 2010)

Wollt ihr mit bike oder Auto hin?

Bin am Überlegen mit zu kommen. War gestern aber auf einer Party. Mir geht es noch nicht so gut. Wollte jetzt was Essen und dann gucken.


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. September 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Moin Kombi,
> 
> da bin ich dabei. Machen wir 1400 ab Wasserturm oder bei mir ?



Ede, 1400 Wasserturm ist gut.

Sofa, ich hatte zwar erst vor mit dem Auto zum HK-Fuß zu fahren, aber das Wetter ist so gut daß ich mit dem Bike komme und die Schrebergarten-Pflegewerkzeuge mitnehme


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (19. September 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ede, 1400 Wasserturm ist gut.
> 
> Sofa, ich hatte zwar erst vor mit dem Auto zum HK-Fuß zu fahren, aber das Wetter ist so gut daß ich mit dem Bike komme und die Schrebergarten-Pflegewerkzeuge mitnehme


Wisst ihr was, ich komm mit. Denke mein Magen wird halten. Solange wir es nicht zu dolle machen 

Soll ich zu dir kommen? Reicht 13.30 Uhr?


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. September 2010)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was, ich komm mit. Denke mein Magen wird halten. Solange wir es nicht zu dolle machen
> 
> Soll ich zu dir kommen? Reicht 13.30 Uhr?



Ja, reicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (19. September 2010)

Trail wird immer besser! Dank an Kombi und Sofa.


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. September 2010)

Schee war's 
Aber auf mein rechtes Bein auftreten ist jetzt schon recht schmerzhaft. Adrenalin kann soo schön Schmerzen überdecken...
Egal, das verläuft sich im Laufe der Woche im Job


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (19. September 2010)

Jup, Schöne Runde bei geilem Wetter und einfach coole Leute. War mal wieder richtig Goil die Trails zu fahren.
Bis zum nächsten mal.

Kombi...gute besserungen. Trail Indianer kennen kein Schmerz oder wie das richtig heißt.


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. September 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Schee war's
> Aber auf mein rechtes Bein auftreten ist jetzt schon recht schmerzhaft. Adrenalin kann soo schön Schmerzen überdecken...
> Egal, das verläuft sich im Laufe der Woche im Job



Hast du nach Pilzen und nicht auf den Weg geguggt?


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. September 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hast du nach Pilzen und nicht auf den Weg geguggt?



Von wegen. Massive Asphalt-Allergie 
So ein Stück Haut der Größe 5x3cm ist weg, das habe ich gekonnt in Kahl in den Teer eingearbeitet. Sprühpflaster drauf und ab dafür. Nur habe ich mir anscheinend noch eine Zerrung dabei zugezogen, so in der rechten oberen Wadenecke. Anschließend 3-4 Stunden durch den Wald & Trail hat nicht im erhofften Maße zur Heilung beigetragen 
War heute nicht so toll in der Fabrik herumzulaufen. Und die Sani-Schwester war ein wenig schockiert ob des Blutkuchens unterhalb des Knies. Mußte doch glatt heute abend aufs Tanzen gehen verzichten und das soll schon was heißen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. September 2010)

Na dann gute Besserung!
Ich bin dann mal weg.........


----------



## Kulminator (21. September 2010)

oh je, von mir auch gute Besserung, Kombi... 

Rocky: have fun. Bin auf deine Berichte gespannt...


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. September 2010)

Kombi: Gute Besserung !

Rocky : Schönen Urlaub !


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. September 2010)

Guude,

war nach der heutigen Inventur noch mal 2 Stunden den Schrebergarten beackern


----------



## Kulminator (26. September 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Guude,
> 
> war nach der heutigen Inventur noch mal 2 Stunden den Schrebergarten beackern



 dickes Lob ...  

Ich muss leider feststellen, dass sich die Genesung noch etwas hinzieht. Ist nicht ganz so schlimm, weil das Nicolai noch bei DocG steht, nächste Woche ne Sonderschicht ansteht und das Wetter eh kagge ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (26. September 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> dickes Lob ...
> 
> Ich muss leider feststellen, dass sich die Genesung noch etwas hinzieht. Ist nicht ganz so schlimm, weil das Nicolai noch bei DocG steht, nächste Woche ne Sonderschicht ansteht und das Wetter eh kagge ist...



Nicht zu früh loben...!
Ich hoffe, Du & Bike Ihr seid bald einsatzbereit


----------



## Kulminator (26. September 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Nicht zu früh loben...!



wahre Worte ... hab wieder so meine Erfahrungen machen müssen... Wenn DocG noch den passenden Adapter besorgen kann, bin ich nächste Woche mal wieder im Revier ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. September 2010)

Männer,

der PC zickt / booten nicht mehr sauber, ich bin damit wohl für ein paar Tage nur schwer im Forum erreichbar.
Einfach anrufen, dann kann ich sagen ob Zeit fürs biken ist oder nicht (Wochenende wieder eher schwierig). 

gruzs


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (30. September 2010)

Könnte Sonntag ab 14.00 Uhr mal wieder eine Runde drehen. Habe Besuch bis Sonntag.


----------



## Kulminator (30. September 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> der PC zickt / booten nicht mehr sauber, ich bin damit wohl für ein paar Tage nur schwer im Forum erreichbar.



Optimist ... Viren und Würmer sind mitunter hartnäckig ... 

Wenn das Nicolai bis Samstag fertig ist, geht bei mir auch mal wieder was.


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. September 2010)

Muß am SA um 1000 mit LKW zum TÜV...1 Std min. Danach geht was...

SO auch möglich.


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. September 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Optimist ... Viren und Würmer sind mitunter hartnäckig ...
> 
> Wenn das Nicolai bis Samstag fertig ist, geht bei mir auch mal wieder was.



Tatatata !

Hab's geschafft, PC marschiert wieder. Sollte vllt. den Beruf wechseln


----------



## Kulminator (1. Oktober 2010)

ich geh morgen früh zu DocG und hol dort was ab 

Nachmittags ginge was ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Oktober 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ich geh morgen früh zu DocG und hol dort was ab
> 
> Nachmittags ginge was ...




1. Nice
2. Kaggwetter
3. Heute Firmvorbereitung, da müßte ich sehr früh zu hause sein. Ich reservier mir morgen Zeit, da solls auch gutes Wetter haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (2. Oktober 2010)

Widder da!
Wassn das fürn Wedder hier!


----------



## Kulminator (2. Oktober 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Widder da!



schön ... und? warste "dort"? 

Heute nachmittag solls besser werden - ich werd das mal bis ca 14 Uhr beobachten und dann kurzfristig entscheiden. Wer wäre dabei?


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. Oktober 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> schön ... und? warste "dort"?
> 
> Heute nachmittag solls besser werden - ich werd das mal bis ca 14 Uhr beobachten und dann kurzfristig entscheiden. Wer wäre dabei?



Wetter war super! Nur zum Kiten zu wenig Wind.
Ich war da.


----------



## Kulminator (2. Oktober 2010)

mehr als ne kurze Testfahrt mach ich heute nicht. Werde in ca einer halben Stunde aufbrechen ... 

Morgen weiss ich noch nicht, ob's bei mir klappt. Keep you posted ..


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. Oktober 2010)

Ist mir heute zu müllig... lieber morgen... wann? wo?


----------



## Kulminator (2. Oktober 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ist mir heute zu müllig...



gute Entscheidung ... war stellenweise ziemlich zugesifft... 

aber was solls - Reiter und Ross sind schon wieder blitzeblank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Oktober 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ist mir heute zu müllig... lieber morgen... wann? wo?



Sonntag, 1400, Kahl Watertower, ich dachte an den schweren Bock und den neuen Hut. Oder ists im Wald etwa dafür zu schwabbelig?


----------



## Kulminator (2. Oktober 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Sonntag, 1400, Kahl Watertower, ich dachte an den schweren Bock und den neuen Hut. Oder ists im Wald etwa dafür zu schwabbelig?



sorry negativ. Sieht bei mir nach 10-11 Uhr aus und nicht besonders lange. Meine Cheffin hat mich leichtsinnigerweise am Nachmittag verplant  
Wollte mit dem schweren Bock auf die Birkenhainer ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Oktober 2010)

SO 1400 Watertower= optimöser

Neuer Hut = MAX Neugier.


----------



## Kulminator (3. Oktober 2010)

dachte mir schon, dass um die Uhrzeit keiner mitkommt ... 

Euch viel Spass heute. Postet ein Bild vom neuen Hut. 
Diese Woche mal wieder ein NR? Ladet die Akkus...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. Oktober 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Sonntag, 1400, Kahl Watertower, ich dachte an den schweren Bock und den neuen Hut. Oder ists im Wald etwa dafür zu schwabbelig?





Mtb Ede schrieb:


> SO 1400 Watertower= optimöser
> 
> Neuer Hut = MAX Neugier.



Komme mit. Kombi bin dann wieder um 13.30 bei dir.


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Oktober 2010)

alles klar, bis dann


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. Oktober 2010)

Jungs war HAMMER GEIL heute. 

@[email protected] Bereite dich schonmal Mental drauf vor. Wir wollen was sehen


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Oktober 2010)

Die Style-Polizei meldet : Heute 2 Festnahmen wegen schw..er Helme. Strafe: neue Helme kaufen.

Desweiteren haben ein paar Jungs uns einen Monster Sprung ins Revier gebaut, an dem wir erstmal zu knabbern haben...fordere hiermit Sprung-Forces HR1 auf, uns Buwe das mal zu zeigen.

Ansonsten wieder mega geil heute


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Oktober 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Desweiteren haben ein paar Jungs uns einen Monster Sprung ins Revier gebaut, an dem wir erstmal zu knabbern haben...fordere hiermit Sprung-Forces HR1 auf, uns Buwe das mal zu zeigen.
> 
> Ansonsten wieder mega geil heute



Hier: Ede nimmt schon mal Maß...





Fotos sind nicht so toll geworden, hatte anscheinend den alle 2-Sekunden Modus gewählt und so war das meiste verwackelt.
Der Bach-Gap ist definitif eine Herausforderung. Laßt es mal ein bissl abgetrocknet sein und wir schaun'n mal.

Movie runter auf die Gabel auch nur mäßig gut, das rappelt ganz schön. Die Kamera auf dem Helm ist immer noch die beste Lösung.

War klasse heute, tolles Team&Trail&Wetter


----------



## Kulminator (3. Oktober 2010)

sieht nach nem 5 m Drop aus? Genug Anlauf hats dort ja ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Oktober 2010)

Nee, der Gap ist ca. 3-3,5 mtr weit, der Kicker hat eine geschätzte Überhöhung von 1mtr gegenüber dem anderen Ufer. Da ist nur dummerweise eine scharfe Kante, so 75cm über der Wasserlinie. Also: schnellen Anlauf nehmen, vermutlich mäßig aktiv abspringen um drüben nicht in die Kante einzuschlagen. Anderes Ufer: Drop ins Flat = Matsch  
Wir haben schon mal auf der BH geübt...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. Oktober 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hier: Ede nimmt schon mal Maß...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sehe doch auf dem Foto...ja genau...das ist doch....Ein Schw**er Helm  

Btt : Wenn man den kompletten Schwung von der Abfahrt mit nimmt fliegt man bis Bagdad. Da ist eine Gewisse Geschwindigkeitskontrolle von nöten.


----------



## Kulminator (3. Oktober 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Nee, der Gap ist ca. 3-3,5 mtr weit, der Kicker hat eine geschätzte Überhöhung von 1mtr gegenüber dem anderen Ufer. Da ist nur dummerweise eine scharfe Kante, so 75cm über der Wasserlinie. Also: schnellen Anlauf nehmen, vermutlich mäßig aktiv abspringen um drüben nicht in die Kante einzuschlagen. Anderes Ufer: Drop ins Flat = Matsch
> Wir haben schon mal auf der BH geübt...



Rampage ist gerade live auf freecaster.tv ... nur falls jemand noch ne Anregung für den Drop braucht ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Oktober 2010)

Morsche Awend...

[email protected] Nightride !
Barbarossa-Klappermühlchen usw. oder auch Mount Book, je nach Belieben. Wer ist dabei? Leichte Geräte, tiefgründiges Trailen verschieben wir auf Tageslicht und Wochenende.

Das Glühwürmchen hängt schon am Ladegerät


----------



## der-silberfisch (6. Oktober 2010)

Also wenn bis heut abend nix dazwischen kommt bin ich dabei


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. Oktober 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Morsche Awend...
> 
> [email protected] Nightride !
> Barbarossa-Klappermühlchen usw. oder auch Mount Book, je nach Belieben. Wer ist dabei? Leichte Geräte, tiefgründiges Trailen verschieben wir auf Tageslicht und Wochenende.
> ...



Muss leider passen.


----------



## Kulminator (6. Oktober 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Morsche Awend...
> 
> [email protected] Nightride !
> Barbarossa-Klappermühlchen usw. oder auch Mount Book, je nach Belieben. Wer ist dabei? Leichte Geräte, tiefgründiges Trailen verschieben wir auf Tageslicht und Wochenende.
> ...



 ich könnte auch schon ne Stunde früher ...


----------



## der-silberfisch (6. Oktober 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ich könnte auch schon ne Stunde früher ...



Früher geht bei mir nicht


----------



## Hot Rod1 (6. Oktober 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Die Style-Polizei meldet : Heute 2 Festnahmen wegen schw..er Helme. Strafe: neue Helme kaufen.
> 
> Desweiteren haben ein paar Jungs uns einen Monster Sprung ins Revier gebaut, an dem wir erstmal zu knabbern haben...fordere hiermit Sprung-Forces HR1 auf, uns Buwe das mal zu zeigen.
> 
> Ansonsten wieder mega geil heute



Gude,
ich könnte nächste Woche mal in eurem Revier vorbeischauen, aber nur wenn man Rücksicht auf mich (faul fett und gefrä...) nimmt. Der Sprung sieht ganz cool aus, gibt's da auch ne Landung???
Gruß
HR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Oktober 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Gude,
> ich könnte nächste Woche mal in eurem Revier vorbeischauen, aber nur wenn man Rücksicht auf mich (faul fett und gefrä...) nimmt. Der Sprung sieht ganz cool aus, gibt's da auch ne Landung???
> Gruß
> HR




Landung ins Flat und Matsch


----------



## Kulminator (6. Oktober 2010)

Bis gleich im Wald ....


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. Oktober 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Morsche Awend...
> 
> [email protected] Nightride !
> Barbarossa-Klappermühlchen usw. oder auch Mount Book, je nach Belieben. Wer ist dabei? Leichte Geräte, tiefgründiges Trailen verschieben wir auf Tageslicht und Wochenende.
> ...



Zu spät gesehen...nächster Einsatz am SA ?

HR 1 : Keine Sorge , wir waren auch schon fitter.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. Oktober 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Zu spät gesehen...nächster Einsatz am SA ?
> 
> HR 1 : Keine Sorge , wir waren auch schon fitter.



Könnte, aber nur mit Sch**el Helm.


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Oktober 2010)

Das war ein schöner, entspannender NR bei Bestem Wetter 
Bis demnächst, Danke Kulmi & Silberfisch


----------



## Kulminator (7. Oktober 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Das war ein schöner, entspannender NR bei Bestem Wetter
> Bis demnächst, Danke Kulmi & Silberfisch



jepp, schreit nach Wiederholung - nächste Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Oktober 2010)

war schon etwas befremdlich, vom (Ober?)Förster (mit Silberbüchse oder war's doch ein Henrystutzen) auf dem Hauptweg angehalten zu werden und nach unserem Begehr und Weg befragt zu werden...

Hoffen wir mal, daß es dabei bleibt


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht ist die Schonzeit vorbei!


----------



## der-silberfisch (7. Oktober 2010)

Da hatte ich wohl Glück, daß ich nicht auf dem Rotwild gesessen habe 

War eine schöne Runde, bis demnächst mal wieder.


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. Oktober 2010)

Jemand morgen am Start so 1300-1400 ab B8 ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Oktober 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Jemand morgen am Start so 1300-1400 ab B8 ?



Na logesch.
Welches Gerät ist gefragt?


----------



## Kulminator (8. Oktober 2010)

schöne sonnige Grüsse aus Oberbayern. Heute Bergtour bei Kaiserwetter und Blick auf den Wilden Kaiser... 

Euch viel Spass im Wald ...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. Oktober 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Jemand morgen am Start so 1300-1400 ab B8 ?





Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Na logesch.
> Welches Gerät ist gefragt?



Bin dabei.
13.00 oder 14.00 Uhr.


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. Oktober 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Na logesch.
> Welches Gerät ist gefragt?



Schlage wieder schweres Gerät vor. Neue Mütze kommt auch mit.

Wollen wir mal durchrechen? Konnte aber noch kein Ersatz für das abhanden gekommene Equipment beschaffen.

1330 B8.


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich mach jetzt mal den Boliden um 1 Kilo leichter


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Oktober 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Schlage wieder schweres Gerät vor. Neue Mütze kommt auch mit.
> 
> Wollen wir mal durchrechen? Konnte aber noch kein Ersatz für das abhanden gekommene Equipment beschaffen.
> 
> 1330 B8.



Das ist ein Wort. Bringe mal meinen Rechen mit. Bike ist jetzt aber so leicht, daß ich auch lustig pfeifend uphill fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (8. Oktober 2010)

Kleiner Tipp vom Lokals wenn ihr wieder am Kamm seit, gibt nicht nur den Jump als News sondern auch ein ganz neuer Abfahrts Trail der genau in die Kompresion führt, also die Gefahr des vorbei brennens ist nicht mehr, ist mit Anlieger und Bombengrater gespikt.
Einstieg ist versteckt zwischen Büschen durch.
Erst den Zellertrail (Chickenway zur Kompresion) Kreuzung 2. Querweg rechts rein.
In den Bombengrater muss man leicht rein springen um wieder raus zu kommen, schaut aber erst rein das kein MTB Hasser ein Balken rein geschmissen hat, sonst gehts dahin.
Man kann den Grater bei der Anfahrt nicht einsehen, ist aber Endgeil.


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Climax : Schön das Du unseren Trail entdeckt hast. Bitte behandelt Ihn gut. Krater ist easy ohne Springen fahrbar. Es gibt aber noch mehr am HK, was Du wohl noch nicht kennst. Können wir Locals Dir ja mal zeigen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Oktober 2010)

13.30 h könnte ich schaffen. Wenn es ein paar Minuten später wird klingel ich rechtzeitig durch. Bis dahin.


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Oktober 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> 13.30 h könnte ich schaffen. Wenn es ein paar Minuten später wird klingel ich rechtzeitig durch. Bis dahin.



 Wir warten auch


----------



## Climax_66 (9. Oktober 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hallo Climax : Schön das Du unseren Trail entdeckt hast. Bitte behandelt Ihn gut. Krater ist easy ohne Springen fahrbar. Es gibt aber noch mehr am HK, was Du wohl noch nicht kennst. Können wir Locals Dir ja mal zeigen.



Noch mehr was wir nicht kennen, sorry aber das bezweifel ich, schließlich spielten wir schon Cowboy und Indianer aufm Kamm.

PS. In den Grater springen macht aber Laune........


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. Oktober 2010)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Noch mehr was wir nicht kennen, sorry aber das bezweifel ich, schließlich spielten wir schon Cowboy und Indianer aufm Kamm.
> 
> PS. In den Grater springen macht aber Laune........



Ist ja auch was neues...man sollte sich mal treffen...ein Austausch unter Gleichgesinnten...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. Oktober 2010)

Kombi - bin 13.15 bei dir. Oki ??
Wird dann heute noch Weg Pflege betrieben?


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Oktober 2010)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Kombi - bin 13.15 bei dir. Oki ??
> Wird dann heute noch Weg Pflege betrieben?



1315 ok, Wegepflege, da verlieren wir eigentlich zu viel Zeit, ich würde lieber fahren


----------



## Climax_66 (9. Oktober 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ist ja auch was neues...man sollte sich mal treffen...ein Austausch unter Gleichgesinnten...


Jo, können ma mal machen, wohnst ja am Ende von unserm Industriegebiet so zu sagen.
Die Gang ist Mittwochs und Freitags Abends am Stammtisch aufm Kamm,
WE auch noch, allerdings zu keinen festen Zeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Oktober 2010)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Die Gang ist Mittwochs und Freitags Abends am Stammtisch aufm Kamm,
> WE auch noch, allerdings zu keinen festen Zeiten.



Dudes, das ist aber schwer machbar für die hart arbeitende Bevölkerung Ü48 

Also eher Wochenende.

Heute wars z.B. schwer voll im Wald und Schlüsselstellen von dusseligen Gaffern zugestellt. Da müssen wir morgen glatt noch mal rauf &  runter


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. Oktober 2010)

Jup war cool heute. Da bin ich doch Morgen glatt nochmal dabei.
Ob 13.00 oder 14.00 Uhr ist mir egal. Kann immer ( aber nur 3 min  )


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. Oktober 2010)

Stand doch heute ein CC-Boy in der Line so das ich den CW fahren mußte...bin dann auf den neuen Sprung zugerast und dann...

Nächster Einsatz morgen.


----------



## Climax_66 (9. Oktober 2010)

Da könnt man sich am Ende im Forest treffen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Oktober 2010)

1330b8?


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. Oktober 2010)

Gude Rocky:Wir wollten morgen am Wasserturm in Kahl starten. 1330 ist für mich o.k.
1330 B8 geht aber auch. Soll der Kombi ansagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Oktober 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Gude Rocky:Wir wollten morgen am Wasserturm in Kahl starten. 1330 ist für mich o.k.
> 1330 B8 geht aber auch. Soll der Kombi ansagen.



Wenn ich schon ansagen soll, dann 1330B8. GuteN8.


----------



## Giuliano.B (10. Oktober 2010)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Noch mehr was wir nicht kennen, sorry aber das bezweifel ich, schließlich spielten wir schon Cowboy und Indianer aufm Kamm.
> 
> PS. In den Grater springen macht aber Laune........



Grüß dich 

Kommt man dann da in den Krater rein wo man runter fährt wenn man zuvor nach dem Zick Zack erst rechts rausgesprungen ist?


----------



## Climax_66 (10. Oktober 2010)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Grüß dich
> 
> Kommt man dann da in den Krater rein wo man runter fährt wenn man zuvor nach dem Zick Zack erst rechts rausgesprungen ist?




Sorry das schnall ich gerade nicht, kann aber auch am Federweise von Gestern Abend auf dem Hörschter Herbst liegen.
In den Krater kommst Du automatisch wenn Du der Line nach fährst.
Gibt 2 Teile vom neuen Trail. Erster Querweg in der Zellerabfahrt 10m nach rechts und links der Line folgen ist der erste Einstieg, dann auf dem 2. Querweg links 50m hoch und zwischen den Büschen auf den 2.Teil, am Ende vom 2.Teil ist der Krater.


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Oktober 2010)

Am Besten, Ihr stellt ein grosses Schild auf


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Oktober 2010)

Am Besten, Ihr stellt ein grosses Schild auf


----------



## Zilli (10. Oktober 2010)

Moin,





Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon ansagen soll, dann 1330B8. GuteN8.


Die Ansage hallte bis nach Kriftel ... .  
(Ich muss nur noch den 8er aus meinem Hinterrad raushauen). D.h. ich werde Euch einfach mal folgen.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. Oktober 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon ansagen soll, dann 1330B8. GuteN8.



Bin 13.15 Uhr wieder bei dir Kombi.


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. Oktober 2010)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Sorry das schnall ich gerade nicht, kann aber auch am Federweise von Gestern Abend auf dem Hörschter Herbst liegen.
> In den Krater kommst Du automatisch wenn Du der Line nach fährst.
> Gibt 2 Teile vom neuen Trail. Erster Querweg in der Zellerabfahrt 10m nach rechts und links der Line folgen ist der erste Einstieg, dann auf dem 2. Querweg links 50m hoch und zwischen den Büschen auf den 2.Teil, am Ende vom 2.Teil ist der Krater.



Der Trail hat eine Menge Zeit/Mühe gekostet. Wer Ihn findet und Ihn nicht kaputtbremst kann Ihn gerne fahren.

Er soll aber selbst gefunden werden, daher bitte ich im Interesse von uns allen keine Wegbeschreibungen zu posten, sonst haben wir dort bald eine Horde CC die den Trail in eine WAB verwandelt.


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Oktober 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon ansagen soll, dann 1330B8. GuteN8.


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. Oktober 2010)

Danke an die Jungs für das schöne WE.

FINALE 2011 : Hierzu mal 2 Terminvorschläge: 28.05.-04.06.2011 oder 18.06.-25.06.2011


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Oktober 2010)

Dito,
2 traumhaft schöne Bike-Tage im Revier. Wetter und Gesellschaft TOP.
Mit 6 Mann über die Trails zu heizen, das hat was 
Jetzt merke ich die Beinchen, werde heute bestimmt gut schlafen.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. Oktober 2010)

JUP.... Ein ganzes WE auf dem Bike, da gehen die Tage schnell um. 
Heute war die Besatzung wirklich TOP. Hoffe auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Oktober 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Der Trail hat eine Menge Zeit/Mühe gekostet. Wer Ihn findet und Ihn nicht kaputtbremst kann Ihn gerne fahren.
> 
> Er soll aber selbst gefunden werden, daher bitte ich im Interesse von uns allen keine Wegbeschreibungen zu posten, sonst haben wir dort bald eine Horde CC die den Trail in eine WAB verwandelt.



Ede, bleib locker. Dem verkaufsoffenen Sonntag in GN sei Dank war ich gestern im Baumarkt shoppen. Ich habe etwa 17 Wegweiserschilder besorgt, die wir jetzt bei der nächsten Streckenbegehung an exponierter Stelle aufstellen können. So findet garantiert jeder den Einstieg. Leider waren die Schilder, die auf landschaftlich besonders reizvolle Aussichten hinweisen vergriffen, die habe ich aber für das nächste WE bestellt. Dafür gab es noch 2 Warntafeln, die auf querende Heidschnucken hinweisen (es ist ja nicht sichergestellt, dass die Biester die Stopschilder befolgen - sicher ist sicher).


----------



## randi (11. Oktober 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Stand doch heute ein CC-Boy in der Line so das ich den CW fahren mußte...bin dann auf den neuen Sprung zugerast und dann...
> 
> Nächster Einsatz morgen.



Die Welt ist klein  
Mein Arbeitskollege hat mir heute morgen schon von dem Spessartwolf berichtet dem er im Weg gestanden hat


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Oktober 2010)

Trockenes Wetter vorausgesetzt - wie ist denn das Befinden in Sachen Nightride am Mittwoch?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. Oktober 2010)

randi schrieb:


> Die Welt ist klein
> Mein Arbeitskollege hat mir heute morgen schon von dem Spessartwolf berichtet dem er im Weg gestanden hat



Das waren dann aber insgesammt 4. 

P.S. Schaff es unter die Woche nicht.


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Oktober 2010)

Video von gestern ist fertig 
Weiterhin kein Erfolg es ins Forum zu packen 
Da müssen wir wohl mal anläßlich eines Stammtisches drauf schauen...


----------



## Zilli (11. Oktober 2010)

Guuude,


Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> ... Dafür gab es noch 2 Warntafeln, die auf querende Heidschnucken hinweisen (es ist ja nicht sichergestellt, dass die Biester die Stopschilder befolgen - sicher ist sicher).


Schau auch bitte nochmal nach Schildern, damit auf dem Birkenhainer vor querende Kutschen hinwiesen werden kann. Zwischen Biker Nr. 3 und 4 ist so etwas von links kommend durch unsere Linie getrabt.

Ne tolle Tour gewesen , nur saublöd das mein Garmin die Strecke irgendwie mit der Strecke vom Vortag verwurstet hat, sodas gar nix mehr nachgeschaut werden kann .


----------



## Zilli (11. Oktober 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Video von gestern ist fertig
> Weiterhin kein Erfolg es ins Forum zu packen
> Da müssen wir wohl mal anläßlich eines Stammtisches drauf schauen...


Vllt. über ju-tjub versuchen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. Oktober 2010)

Zilli schrieb:


> Vllt. über ju-tjub versuchen ?


Hatte ja mal diesbezüglich ein Account angelegt. Werde die Logindaten mal rauskramen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Oktober 2010)

Zilli schrieb:


> Guuude,
> 
> Ne tolle Tour gewesen , nur saublöd das mein Garmin die Strecke irgendwie mit der Strecke vom Vortag verwurstet hat, sodas gar nix mehr nachgeschaut werden kann .


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Oktober 2010)

Zilli schrieb:


> Guuude,
> 
> Ne tolle Tour gewesen , nur saublöd das mein Garmin die Strecke irgendwie mit der Strecke vom Vortag verwurstet hat, sodas gar nix mehr nachgeschaut werden kann .



Das ist der sogenannte Google-Geheimhaltungs-Modus.
Wir haben da einen Satelliten-Deflektor im All gemietet, der im Orbit synchron über unserem Revier kreist


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. Oktober 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Das ist der sogenannte Google-Geheimhaltungs-Modus.
> Wir haben da einen Satelliten-Deflektor im All gemietet, der im Orbit synchron über unserem Revier kreist


----------



## Zilli (12. Oktober 2010)

Wer den Schaden hat, spottet .... 
Mich beschleicht so än bissi das Gefühl, dass grad ne Runde Schadenfreude gepostet wurde


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Oktober 2010)

Zilli schrieb:


> Wer den Schaden hat, spottet ....
> Mich beschleicht so än bissi das Gefühl, dass grad ne Runde Schadenfreude gepostet wurde



Ach was, der Eindruck täuscht. Wir lachen miteinander, nicht übereinander. Zumindest meistens. [clown]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (12. Oktober 2010)

Zilli schrieb:


> Wer den Schaden hat, spottet ....
> Mich beschleicht so än bissi das Gefühl, dass grad ne Runde Schadenfreude gepostet wurde



solche Dinger sind doch nur was für die engeHosenFraktion. Komm häufiger mal mit in den schönen Spessart, dann kommst du ohne Elektronik zurecht. 

Appropos Mitkommen: Bruder, morgen Abend wann und wo? 1900 B8 - passt das für die Allgemeinheit ? Wer ist noch am Start?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Oktober 2010)

19.00 h klingt gut, B8 oder was anderes? Wer wäre noch am Start?


----------



## Zilli (12. Oktober 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> solche Dinger sind doch nur was für die engeHosenFraktion. Komm häufiger mal mit in den schönen Spessart, dann kommst du ohne Elektronik zurecht.
> 
> Appropos Mitkommen: Bruder, morgen Abend wann und wo? 1900 B8 - passt das für die Allgemeinheit ? Wer ist noch am Start?


Ich brauche Zahlen Daten ...... kann halt meinen beruflichen Hintergrund ned verleugnen 
... häufiger gerne, nur schade dass es 47 km und ne ½-¾Std. zu Euch sind.


----------



## Kulminator (12. Oktober 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> 19.00 h klingt gut, B8 oder was anderes? Wer wäre noch am Start?



wenn sonst keiner mitkommt, könnten wir uns auch gerne woanders zwischen HU und RedRiver treffen. Bin diesbezüglich flexibel...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Oktober 2010)

Na ja River ist wohl etwas übertrieben, belassen wir es bei Creek, Red Creek seit Barbarossas Zeiten.

Was hälst du von einer lockeren Runde rund um die Birkenhainer und den Buchberg (samt dortiger Einkehr). Vielleicht motiviert das ja noch den ein oder anderen mitzukommen.


----------



## Climax_66 (13. Oktober 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Der Trail hat eine Menge Zeit/Mühe gekostet. Wer Ihn findet und Ihn nicht kaputtbremst kann Ihn gerne fahren.
> 
> Er soll aber selbst gefunden werden, daher bitte ich im Interesse von uns allen keine Wegbeschreibungen zu posten, sonst haben wir dort bald eine Horde CC die den Trail in eine WAB verwandelt.




Meint ihr nicht das ihr etwas übertreibt?
Unser Wohnzimmer steht für Trailsüchtige immer offen.
Schließlich sind wir keine Spaßbremsen.
Außerdem ist der Förster ein Schulkolege und der sagt uns schon wo und wann wir rocken dürfen ohne Stress mit ihm zu bekommen.
Der angesprochene Trail kennt eh jeder und gehört zu denen die jeder darf.
Die Enduro Trails die auch in sensiblen Lagen vom Kamm sich befinden wie "Bertelmann", "Little Lago", "verlassene Burg Teil 2" und der "X-11er" bleiben selbstredend den Einheimischen vorbehalten.


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Oktober 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was hälst du von einer lockeren Runde rund um die Birkenhainer und den Buchberg (samt dortiger Einkehr). Vielleicht motiviert das ja noch den ein oder anderen mitzukommen.



Ist ganz schön kalt!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Oktober 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ist ganz schön kalt!



Und dunkel soll es auch wieder werden.


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Oktober 2010)

Da habe ich eine Lampe!
Aber gegen das kalt?
Ok.
Sag mir:
Wann:
Wo:


----------



## Kulminator (13. Oktober 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was hälst du von einer lockeren Runde rund um die Birkenhainer und den Buchberg (samt dortiger Einkehr). Vielleicht motiviert das ja noch den ein oder anderen mitzukommen.



Die vorgeschlagene Runde ist i.O. - so sind wir letzte Woche auch gefahren. Für eine Einkehr wird die Zeit aber extrem knapp - ich habe ja schliesslich noch die An- und Abfahrt von/nach HU. Hierfür machen wir lieber bald mal wieder nen Stammtisch, einverstanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (13. Oktober 2010)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Meint ihr nicht das ihr etwas übertreibt?
> Unser Wohnzimmer steht für Trailsüchtige immer offen.
> Schließlich sind wir keine Spaßbremsen.
> Außerdem ist der Förster ein Schulkolege und der sagt uns schon wo und wann wir rocken dürfen ohne Stress mit ihm zu bekommen.
> ...



 irgendwie sind das schlagende Argumente...  

sieht mir ganz nach einem baldigen Gipfeltreffen Gang - Wölfe aus ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Oktober 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Die vorgeschlagene Runde ist i.O. - so sind wir letzte Woche auch gefahren. Für eine Einkehr wird die Zeit aber extrem knapp - ich habe ja schliesslich noch die An- und Abfahrt von/nach HU. Hierfür machen wir lieber bald mal wieder nen Stammtisch, einverstanden?



Gut, dann 19.00 h an der B8. Lockere Runde OHNE Einkehr.

Wir sollten ohnehin mal wieder einen Stammtisch einberufen, nebem dem geselligen Aspekt sollten auch mal die 2011er Kalender zwecks Finaleabstimmung auf der Agenda stehen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Oktober 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Gut, dann 19.00 h an der B8. Lockere Runde OHNE Einkehr.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Oktober 2010)

Zustimmung trotz OHNE Einkehr.  [staun]


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Oktober 2010)

Nur weil das da steht muss es doch nicht so sein!
Wir leben doch in einer Demokratie und wir Zwei sind uns bestimmt einig.


----------



## Kulminator (13. Oktober 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Nur weil das da steht muss es doch nicht so sein!
> Wir leben doch in einer Demokratie und wir Zwei sind uns bestimmt einig.



Die Stimme von Nicolai-Fahrern zählt 3-fach - so wars doch schon immer?!


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Oktober 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Die Stimme von Nicolai-Fahrern zählt 3-fach - so wars doch schon immer?!



Kann sein, aber entschieden wird nach Systemgewicht!


----------



## Kulminator (13. Oktober 2010)

ne ne, das haben wir ja noch nie so gehandhabt.


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. Oktober 2010)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Meint ihr nicht das ihr etwas übertreibt?
> Unser Wohnzimmer steht für Trailsüchtige immer offen.
> Schließlich sind wir keine Spaßbremsen.
> Außerdem ist der Förster ein Schulkolege und der sagt uns schon wo und wann wir rocken dürfen ohne Stress mit ihm zu bekommen.
> ...



Gut zu wissen wer am HK die Regeln aufstellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (13. Oktober 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> irgendwie sind das schlagende Argumente...
> 
> sieht mir ganz nach einem baldigen Gipfeltreffen Gang - Wölfe aus ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Oktober 2010)

Bitte vormerken: 

Nächster Termin - Samstag 16.10.2010, 20.00 h
Ort - folgt kurzfristig
Warum - einfach so
Dauer - lang und länger

Es ist mal wieder Zeit für eine gesellige Runde. Erörtert werden Strategien zur Übernahme der Weltherrschaft und was sonst noch wichtig erscheint.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Oktober 2010)

Hhmm, kein Feedback auf die Ankündigung zur geselligen Runde. Besteht überhaupt Interesse, lohnt es einen Tisch auf'm Buchberg zu reservieren?


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Oktober 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hhmm, kein Feedback auf die Ankündigung zur geselligen Runde. Besteht überhaupt Interesse, lohnt es einen Tisch auf'm Buchberg zu reservieren?


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Oktober 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hhmm, kein Feedback auf die Ankündigung zur geselligen Runde. Besteht überhaupt Interesse, lohnt es einen Tisch auf'm Buchberg zu reservieren?



Es geht auch um Finale 2011!


----------



## Kulminator (15. Oktober 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hhmm, kein Feedback auf die Ankündigung zur geselligen Runde. Besteht überhaupt Interesse, lohnt es einen Tisch auf'm Buchberg zu reservieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (15. Oktober 2010)

Also morgen 2000 Buchberg ? Der Kulmi hatte mal den Thai am HU HBF überm großen neuen Fitness Center vorgeschlagen. Wär halt mal was neues...

Zum Thema Finale hatte ich auch schon zwei Terminvorschläge gepostet...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (15. Oktober 2010)

Samstag Abend schaff ich leider nicht.

Zu dem Chinesen : Vom Essen und Preis Super gut. Da er immer mehr als gut Besucht ist muss man schon früh ein Tisch Reservieren.


----------



## Zilli (15. Oktober 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hhmm, kein Feedback auf die Ankündigung zur geselligen Runde. Besteht überhaupt Interesse, lohnt es einen Tisch auf'm Buchberg zu reservieren?


 (oder auch 

)


----------



## Kulminator (15. Oktober 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Der Kulmi hatte mal den Thai am HU HBF überm großen neuen Fitness Center vorgeschlagen. Wär halt mal was neues...



Der Thai ist'n Chinese. Mit Tischreservierung wäre das eine tolle Sache... Soll ichs versuchen?


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. Oktober 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Der Thai ist'n Chinese. Mit Tischreservierung wäre das eine tolle Sache... Soll ichs versuchen?



Ich bin dafür


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Oktober 2010)

Von mir aus!


----------



## Kulminator (16. Oktober 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Bitte vormerken:
> 
> Nächster Termin - Samstag 16.10.2010, 20.00 h
> Ort - folgt kurzfristig
> ...



kleine Änderung der Uhrzeit: HEUTE ABEND 20:*30* Uhr Restaurant Lai in Hanau http://www.restaurantlai.de/.. Tisch für ca 12 Personen ist reserviert.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Oktober 2010)

Gut gemacht.


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. Oktober 2010)

Fährt heute jemand ?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. Oktober 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Fährt heute jemand ?


Ich schaffe es heute nicht.
Muss Kuchen Essen bei Freunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (17. Oktober 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Fährt heute jemand ?



später vielleicht (nach 15 Uhr) - aber nur ne kurze Runde und nur wenn das Wetter hält.

Muss jetzt erst mal anderen Beschäftigungen nachgehen...


----------



## Kulminator (17. Oktober 2010)

Nach der Wettervorhersage wird morgen der beste Tag in der kommenden Woche sein. Deshalb :

*Nightride Montag 1900 B8  *


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. Oktober 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Nach der Wettervorhersage wird morgen der beste Tag in der kommenden Woche sein. Deshalb :
> 
> *Nigthride Montag 1900 B8  *



Da bin ich dabei


----------



## Kulminator (19. Oktober 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Da bin ich dabei



 sagenhaft, der Klappermühlchentrail taghell illuminiert


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Oktober 2010)

Bin auch wieder im Lande 

zum Deifi, is des kalt hier...

Dort unten sind wir oft genug im Tea-Schört oder Leichtpulli rumgelaufen.
Apropos, gelaufen, selten so viele Kilometer zu Fuß gemacht.
Klasse war's.


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. Oktober 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> sagenhaft, der Klappermühlchentrail taghell illuminiert



...Teufelchen: Kauf die Betty, na los mach schon das Leben ist zu kurz für Kerzenlicht. Engelchen: viel zu teuer, Edison reicht doch...mal sehen wie der Kampf ausgeht...

Kombi: Willkommen zurück.


----------



## Kulminator (19. Oktober 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> ...Teufelchen: Kauf die Betty, na los mach schon das Leben ist zu kurz für Kerzenlicht. Engelchen: viel zu teuer, Edison reicht doch...mal sehen wie der Kampf ausgeht...



wir wissen beide, wie sowas ausgeht...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Oktober 2010)

Wehe wenn die anfliegenden Flugzeuge eure Illumination als Landebahnbefeuerung fehlinterpretieren und falsch abbiegen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Oktober 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wehe wenn die anfliegenden Flugzeuge eure Illumination als Landebahnbefeuerung fehlinterpretieren und falsch abbiegen.



...dann haben wir bald einen Abenteuerspielplatz im Wald...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (20. Oktober 2010)

Liebe Spessartwolfgemeinde 

überall gibt es schon Lebkuchen und Marzipan zu kaufen, die Nächte werden länger und der erste Schnee ist auch schon gefallen. Zeit, über das abgelaufene Jahr zu sinnieren und neue Abenteuer für 2011 zu schmieden. 

Deshalb: lasst uns unsere Weihnachtsfeier planen 

Aufgrund der Erfahrungen des Vorjahres wollen wir dieses Jahr woanders feiern. Damit wir alle ausgelassen feiern können und keine Sorge um den Führerschein haben müssen, haben wir ein Lokal mit Übernachtungsmöglichkeit gesucht und mitten in unserem Revier gefunden:  Seminarzentrum Rückersbach. Das DZ (incl Frühstück) liegt bei 41 EUR pro Person, EZ bei 62 EUR. Es gibt dort im Haus ein Restaurant und eine Bar. Abendessen a la Carte oder nach einem bestimmten Motto (z.B. Gansessen etc) ist grundsätzlich möglich - muss halt vorher abgesprochen werden.  Termine und Zimmer (Samstag auf Sonntag) sind Ende Nov und Anfang/Mitte Dezember noch frei.  

Lasst euch einfach mal hier aus, wie ihr die Idee findet und ob ihr dorthin kommen und übernachten würdet. Wir sollten bis zum Wochenende zu einer gemeinsamen Entscheidung kommen.

Wenn zu wenig Interesse daran besteht, können wir meinetwegen wieder nach klassischer Methode die Weihnachtsfeier durchführen. Ist nur ne Idee - mehr nicht.


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. Oktober 2010)

Super Idee!
Sind dabei!

// Rocky


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. Oktober 2010)

Kulmi : TOP Wir sind auch dabei.

Vorschläge fürs WE: FR Nightride 1800-1900 ab B8

                           SA Trailride 1300- 1400 ab B8 oder Wasserturm/Kahl.


----------



## Kulminator (21. Oktober 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Liebe Spessartwolfgemeinde
> 
> überall gibt es schon Lebkuchen und Marzipan zu kaufen, die Nächte werden länger und der erste Schnee ist auch schon gefallen. Zeit, über das abgelaufene Jahr zu sinnieren und neue Abenteuer für 2011 zu schmieden.
> 
> ...



noch ne Ergänzung: Mitfeiern ohne Übernachtung geht natürlich auch ... Für die weitere Planung wäre aber eine einigermassen belastbare Zusage vonnöten...


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Oktober 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi : TOP Wir sind auch dabei.
> 
> Vorschläge fürs WE: FR Nightride 1800-1900 ab B8
> 
> SA Trailride 1300- 1400 ab B8 oder Wasserturm/Kahl.



FR: Ich hänge mal die Akkus ran...und lege die langen Unterhosen raus Brrrr...

SA wird vermutlich nicht gehen, muß mich mal ernsthaft ums Haus kümmern. Gehe SO ggfs. auf die Fährte


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Oktober 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> überall gibt es schon Lebkuchen und Marzipan zu kaufen, die Nächte werden länger und der erste Schnee ist auch schon gefallen. Zeit, über das abgelaufene Jahr zu sinnieren und neue Abenteuer für 2011 zu schmieden.



Papperlapapp, Alter, komm zur Sache...



Kulminator schrieb:


> Termine und Zimmer (Samstag auf Sonntag) sind Ende Nov und Anfang/Mitte Dezember noch frei.


Ist zwar eine kostenspielige Variante der Weihnachtsfeier, aaber, 
1. da oben ists schön
2. Gustav Gans essen 
3. Süffeln ohne Reue (Führerschein) ist auch gut 
4. Vielleicht können wir nen Beamer organisieren und uns zur Erbauung mal ein paar Streifen&Erinnerungen aus dem dem Jahr 2010 reinziehen

D.h. wir sind generell interessiert. Termin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (21. Oktober 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ist zwar eine kostenspielige Variante der Weihnachtsfeier, aaber,
> 1. da oben ists schön
> 2. Gustav Gans essen
> 3. Süffeln ohne Reue (Führerschein) ist auch gut
> ...



Termine sind von Ende November bis Mitte Dezember jeweils Samstags möglich. Da finden wir schon einen Abend, der allen gut passt...


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Oktober 2010)

Ach ja, Samstach werden die Winterreifen aufgezogen...
und die fürs Bike sind auch schon bestellt.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Und am 1.11. startet der Winterpokal


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. Oktober 2010)

Ach ja Winterpokal, jiepey ich will ins Spessartwölfeteam Nr.17 wenn noch was frei ist...

ich brauch ein paar Klamotten für untendrunter der Alien-Schweiss hat alles zerfressen...


----------



## Kulminator (21. Oktober 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Vorschläge fürs WE: FR Nightride 1800-1900 ab B8
> 
> SA Trailride 1300- 1400 ab B8 oder Wasserturm/Kahl.



So sorry Ede, FR muss ich noch was wichtiges besorgen. SA maximal 5% Teilnahmewahrscheinlichkeit .


----------



## Kulminator (21. Oktober 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ach ja Winterpokal, jiepey ich will ins Spessartwölfeteam Nr.17 wenn noch was frei ist...



 das geht gerade noch so ...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (22. Oktober 2010)

Währe bei einer Weihnachtsfeier auch dabei. Denke aber das wir dann wieder nach Hause fahren.

@[email protected] könnte doch nur Sonntag. Aber da soll das Wetter bescheiden werden. Müssen wir dann mal gucken.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Oktober 2010)

Bin für FR und SA raus - die üblichen Dauerkartenverpflichtungen erfordern meine Anwesenheit an anderer Stelle.

Kulmis Idee finde ich gut, allerdings erst wieder im Dezember da vorher im Urlaub.


----------



## Kulminator (22. Oktober 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Kulmis Idee finde ich gut, allerdings erst wieder im Dezember da vorher im Urlaub.



Im Dezember hätten wir den 04. oder den 11.12. 

Hat jemand schon andere Termine an einem dieser Tage? Ich persönlich bevorzuge den 11.12 ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. Oktober 2010)

11.12 wäre ok bei uns.

// Rocky


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Oktober 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi : TOP Wir sind auch dabei.
> 
> Vorschläge fürs WE: FR Nightride 1800-1900 ab B8
> 
> SA Trailride 1300- 1400 ab B8 oder Wasserturm/Kahl.



Also, heute um 1830 ab B8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (22. Oktober 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Also, heute um 1830 ab B8



Geht klar.

Kulmi : 11.12. ist bei uns auch o.k.


----------



## Zilli (23. Oktober 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> noch ne Ergänzung: Mitfeiern ohne Übernachtung geht natürlich auch ... Für die weitere Planung wäre aber eine einigermassen belastbare Zusage vonnöten...


11.12. passt uns zwei ; jedoch ohne Übernachtung


----------



## Kulminator (24. Oktober 2010)

anhand der vielen Zusagen werde ich versuchen, für den 11.Dezember das Lokal klarzumachen. Ich geb euch noch zwecks Zimmerereservierungen Bescheid...


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Oktober 2010)

wir sind auch dabei, ohne übernachtung


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Oktober 2010)

Na das passt doch. Danke.


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde mir für Mittwoch abend, ab 1900B8, mal wieder die Akkus aufladen.
Unerschrockene Mitfahrer für einen nächtlichen Abritt des Trails willkommen!


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. Oktober 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ich würde mir für Mittwoch abend, ab 1900B8, mal wieder die Akkus aufladen.
> Unerschrockene Mitfahrer für einen nächtlichen Abritt des Trails willkommen!



Da werde ich Dich begleiten.


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. Oktober 2010)

Fahrtechnik Experten die sich gern mit fremden Federn schmücken, und sich gern in gemachte Nester setzen, haben die Rinne nach der Welle in einen geraden CW Trail verwandelt.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Oktober 2010)

Mittwoch ist Pokalabend. Das hat Priorität.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mannmannmann, da sind die Angstbremser wohl kerzengerade ins Tal gerutscht. Warum bleiben diese Kasper dann nicht auf der WAB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (26. Oktober 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Fahrtechnik Experten die sich gern mit fremden Federn schmücken, und sich gern in gemachte Nester setzen, haben die Rinne nach der Welle in einen geraden CW Trail verwandelt.



na ja, da verliert man wenigsten keinen Schwung mehr und kann volle Lotte über die Kante brettern ... juhu ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Oktober 2010)

Du bist ein verantwortungsloser Heizer. Statt den Trail genussvoll abzusörfen und dich am Sein zu erfreuen, bügelst du stumpf den Hang runter. [kopfschüttel]


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. Oktober 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Du bist ein verantwortungsloser Heizer. Statt den Trail genussvoll abzusörfen und dich am Sein zu erfreuen, bügelst du stumpf den Hang runter. [kopfschüttel]



Da bin ich mal gespannt, wie er das in Finale anstellt.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Oktober 2010)

Was? Das Heizen oder das Sörfen?

Da ich nachweislich zur Fraktion der defensiven Genussradler zähle, werde ich den Einkaufskorb an meinem Hollandboliden festzurren und friedlich zu Tale hoppeln. [clown]


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. Oktober 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was? Das Heizen oder das Sörfen?
> 
> Da ich nachweislich zur Fraktion der defensiven Genussradler zähle, werde ich den Einkaufskorb an meinem Hollandboliden festzurren und friedlich zu Tale hoppeln. [clown]



Bei deiner mir bekannten fahrweise, solltest du bei der Auswahl des Körbchens darauf achten, das dieses einen Deckelchen hat.
Sonst ist bei der Ankunft nix mehr drinn!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Oktober 2010)

Aaah, vielen Dank für diesen freundlichen Hinweis. Ich werde diese wichtige Information umgehend an den Bastkorbflechter meines Vertrauens weitergeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Oktober 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Da werde ich Dich begleiten.



Habe auch kein Problem damit, wenn wir uns bei Dir treffen. Abgemacht?


----------



## Kulminator (27. Oktober 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Du bist ein verantwortungsloser Heizer. Statt den Trail genussvoll abzusörfen und dich am Sein zu erfreuen, bügelst du stumpf den Hang runter. [kopfschüttel]



Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit ....


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. Oktober 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit ....



Mit SICHERHEIT mehr verletzungen.


----------



## Kulminator (27. Oktober 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Liebe Spessartwolfgemeinde
> 
> überall gibt es schon Lebkuchen und Marzipan zu kaufen, die Nächte werden länger und der erste Schnee ist auch schon gefallen. Zeit, über das abgelaufene Jahr zu sinnieren und neue Abenteuer für 2011 zu schmieden.
> 
> ...




So, ich habe das Lokal für den *11.Dezember für unsere Weihnachtsfeier *fest gebucht und Zimmer vorreserviert. Wer dort übernachten möchte, sollte frühzeitig ein Zimmer telefonisch buchen - Stichwort der Reservierung ist (wie originell?) "Spessartwölfe". Alle Leidensgenossen,  Mitfahrer, Freunde und Gönner sind gern gesehene Gäste.


----------



## Kulminator (27. Oktober 2010)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Mit SICHERHEIT mehr verletzungen.



an dieser Stelle mit Sicherheit weniger Verletzungen ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. Oktober 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> So, ich habe das Lokal für den *11.Dezember für unsere Weihnachtsfeier *fest gebucht und Zimmer vorreserviert. Wer dort übernachten möchte, sollte frühzeitig ein Zimmer telefonisch buchen - Stichwort der Reservierung ist (wie originell?) "Spessartwölfe". Alle Leidensgenossen,  Mitfahrer, Freunde und Gönner sind gern gesehene Gäste.



Zimmer gebucht!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. Oktober 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> So, ich habe das Lokal für den *11.Dezember für unsere Weihnachtsfeier *fest gebucht und Zimmer vorreserviert. Wer dort übernachten möchte, sollte frühzeitig ein Zimmer telefonisch buchen - Stichwort der Reservierung ist (wie originell?) "Spessartwölfe". Alle Leidensgenossen,  Mitfahrer, Freunde und Gönner sind gern gesehene Gäste.



Danke für die Mühe Kulmi....


----------



## Mtb Ede (27. Oktober 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Habe auch kein Problem damit, wenn wir uns bei Dir treffen. Abgemacht?



O.K. 1900 bei mir


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Oktober 2010)

Na, das war heute Abend doch mal wieder ein geschmeidiger Ritt über den HK


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Oktober 2010)

Ach ja, es war taghell auf dem Trail...der Ede hat geleuchtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Oktober 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Mittwoch ist Pokalabend. Das hat Priorität.



Ist der Herr nun zufrieden?

... das heißt heute ja ultimativer Freudentaumel beidseits des Mains oder auch ultimative dicke Schädel beidseits des Mains


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Oktober 2010)

Ja, es war ein sehr kurzweiliger Abend im Stadtwald. 

Allerdings wäre ein überbordender Freudentaumel bereits heute dann doch etwas übertrieben. Erst wenn sie am 21.05.11 gewinnen, darf man sich ein verhaltenes Lächeln gestatten.


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. Oktober 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ja, es war ein sehr kurzweiliger Abend im Stadtwald.
> 
> Allerdings wäre ein überbordender Freudentaumel bereits heute dann doch etwas übertrieben. Erst wenn sie am 21.05.11 gewinnen, darf man sich ein verhaltenes Lächeln gestatten.



Da müssen wir aber noch klären, auf welcher Seite des Mains gefeiert wird.


----------



## LDSign (28. Oktober 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Na, das war heute Abend doch mal wieder ein geschmeidiger Ritt über den HK



Hi

Wart ihr die "helle" Truppe (so ca. 7-8 Mann) denen wir (Kumpel und ich) gestern um 19:30 oben bei Rückersbach beim Seminarzentrum begegnet sind?

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. Oktober 2010)

LDSign schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Wart ihr die "helle" Truppe (so ca. 7-8 Mann) denen wir (Kumpel und ich) gestern um 19:30 oben bei Rückersbach beim Seminarzentrum begegnet sind?
> 
> ...



Gude,

nein waren auch nur zwei und nur am Berggasthof.


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Oktober 2010)

Heute Abend kein NR, trotz perfektem Wetter. Samstag geht auch nix, aber Sonntag habe ich mir schon mal vorgesehen.
Wetter soll ja doch nicht soo schlecht sein.
Entweder Trailen im Revier oder ein Rundumschlag (=Indian Summer) von der Kahlquelle zurück


----------



## Hot Rod1 (29. Oktober 2010)

Guten Abend die Herren,
wir fahren am Sonntag nach Willingen um das Bikepark-Jahr abzuschließen. Falls jemand Lust hat in Willingen die DH zu rocken (das letzte Mal dieses Jahr) dann schließt euch uns an  wir werden um 10:30 dort aufschlagen.

Schönen Abend,
HR


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. Oktober 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Guten Abend die Herren,
> wir fahren am Sonntag nach Willingen um das Bikepark-Jahr abzuschließen. Falls jemand Lust hat in Willingen die DH zu rocken (das letzte Mal dieses Jahr) dann schließt euch uns an  wir werden um 10:30 dort aufschlagen.
> 
> Schönen Abend,
> HR



Servus,
danke der Nachfrage aber mein Junior hat Geburtstag.


----------



## Zilli (29. Oktober 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Guten Abend die Herren,
> wir fahren am Sonntag nach Willingen um das Bikepark-Jahr abzuschließen. Falls jemand Lust hat in Willingen die DH zu rocken (das letzte Mal dieses Jahr) dann schließt euch uns an  wir werden um 10:30 dort aufschlagen.
> 
> Schönen Abend,
> HR


Gruezi,
danke der Nachfrage aber mein Senior feiert Geburtstag.

(wärglisch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (30. Oktober 2010)

Moin, 

ich habe noch gar nicht für die gemeinsame Tour bedankt und möchte das hiermit tun. 
Der neue Trail am HK ist toll und wird seinen Charakter entwickeln je öfter er gefahren wird. Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Runde.

Grüsse aus dem Oman






Biken kann man hier leider nicht. Zu heiss, es gibt kaum Pfade und der Boden ist extrem lose:


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. Oktober 2010)

Heute habe ich für 'ne Runde leider keine Zeit gefunden, aber morgen sieht's besser aus. Geht was?


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. Oktober 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Heute habe ich für 'ne Runde leider keine Zeit gefunden, aber morgen sieht's besser aus. Geht was?



Ja, morgen...ich gehe mal von 1300 Startzeit aus


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. Oktober 2010)

Bin morgen auch dabei. 1300 ab B8?


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. Oktober 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Bin morgen auch dabei. 1300 ab B8?



Yes, Sir!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich schaff es heute nicht, Sorry......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (31. Oktober 2010)

hab heute Nachmittag leider andere wichtige Aufgaben. Ich dreh jetzt ne schnelle 150 mm Runde all around HU ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Oktober 2010)

13.00 h confirmed.


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. Oktober 2010)

Feine Trailtour bei herrlichem Spätherbstwetter mit Ede  & Bruder


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. November 2010)

Ich glaube, wir sollten am Wochenende mal kehren...


----------



## Climax_66 (4. November 2010)

Ja genau kehrt mal) , man sieht kaum noch ne Wurzel aufm Kamm und  jetzt im dunkeln erst recht nicht.
Wenns regnet wirds ganz schön klitschig


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. November 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wir sollten am Wochenende mal kehren...



eher wischen


----------



## Kulminator (7. November 2010)

und wofür gibts die Angstbremser?

heute siehts wohl nach dem heimischen Sofa aus?


----------



## Google (7. November 2010)

Hey Roman, letzt hab ich wieder ein Stöckchen am Main gesehen. Vooooorsicht!!!


----------



## randi (8. November 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Hey Roman, letzt hab ich wieder ein Stöckchen am Main gesehen. Vooooorsicht!!!



Wer den Schaden hat, braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. November 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Hey Roman, letzt hab ich wieder ein Stöckchen am Main gesehen. Vooooorsicht!!!



Herr Google, ein völlig überflüssiger Kommentar. Gelbe Karte !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (10. November 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eM_B6JjZl7Y"]YouTube        - Ligurische Grenzkammstrasse mal etwas anders, anders... Teil3[/nomedia]


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. November 2010)

Jungs, 
für alle, die noch eine versenkbare Sattelstütze suchen...
habe gestern mal die Reverb probegesessen. Macht einen gediegenen Eindruck, läuft sahnig. Das war eine Remote, der Hebel ist auch gut gelöst. Wie so oft, muß ich sagen, die Bodenzugverlegung Richtung Sattel war etwas lieblos und der Zug hat ne große Schleife gemacht, wenn man absenkt. Sonst aber


----------



## Kulminator (11. November 2010)

so, war wieder ein paar Tage unterwegs... ich stelle fest, dass jemand verbalen Müll der geschmacklosen Art hier hinterlassen hat.  

@ Kombi: gibts die Reverb in 30.0 mm? Wo hast du die denn getestet?


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. November 2010)

Kulmi,

habe gestern den Boliden zum Hersteller gebracht, ein Bauteil austauschen. natürlich Garantie.
Und es stehen ja schon die 2011er Modelle im Laden  Incl. Sattelstütze


----------



## Kulminator (11. November 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Kulmi,
> 
> habe gestern den Boliden zum Hersteller gebracht, ein Bauteil austauschen. natürlich Garantie.
> Und es stehen ja schon die 2011er Modelle im Laden  Incl. Sattelstütze



kann es sein, dass du beim Gedanken an die 2011 er Modelle das Sabbern anfängst?


----------



## Google (12. November 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> so, war wieder ein paar Tage unterwegs... ich stelle fest, dass jemand verbalen Müll der geschmacklosen Art hier hinterlassen hat.


Roman, da muß ich Dir recht geben. Ziemlich blöder Spruch von mir. Er war halt die Reaktion auf Dein Angstbremser der ja an eine ganz bestimmte Gruppe gerichtet war. Oder? Das ist zumindest mein Eindruck nachdem ich wieder auf Euren Thread aufmerksam wurde und auf den letzten Seiten vereinzelt keine besseren Beiträge als den Meinen gelesen habe. Alle in die gleiche Richtung gehend.

Wollen wir nicht einfach alle damit aufhören? Leben und leben lassen? Mensch, wir sind doch alle in einem reifen Alter (Mir persönlich schon zu reif...) Mir wäre ernsthaft daran gelegen, dass wenn man sich in *unserem  *Wald zufällig trifft, vielleicht mal wieder ein Shaking Hands drinne ist. Ok? 

Grüße an Euch und feiert schön zu Weihnachten


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. November 2010)

Denke ich auch. Zumal es kein "Angstbremser" war, sondern jemand der
1. noch nicht lange fährt,
2. mit nem Hardtail unterwegs war,
3. diesen Trail nicht kannte, ihn somit das erste mal fuhr und nicht wusste was ihn erwartet.

Er ist an besagter Stelle gestürzt, ist aufgestanden und weiter gefahren. Und das verdient, meiner Meinung nach, Respekt. Mit mehr Fahrpraxis, Wissen um den Trailverlauf und 140 mm + Federweg da runter schaukeln ist, aus eigener Erfahrung gesprochen, einfach. Fahrpraxis erwirbt man nicht auf WABs, also muss man an Stellen wie diesen üben. Der Wald und die Trails sind schließlich für alle da, für die die es können, und die die es auch einmal können wollen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. November 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Fahrtechnik Experten die sich gern mit fremden Federn schmücken, und sich gern in gemachte Nester setzen, haben die Rinne nach der Welle in einen geraden CW Trail verwandelt.



Hier wurde niemand persönlich angesprochen.



Google schrieb:


> Hey Roman, letzt hab ich wieder ein Stöckchen am Main gesehen. Vooooorsicht!!!



Hier schon. (Ich könnte noch mehr Beispiele raussuchen ist mir aber zu blöd)
Aber das hatten wir ja alles schon mal.

Gruß an alle die sich angesprochen fühlen
Rocky


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. November 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Von uns wurde niemand persönlich angesprochen.


 
Stimmt!
Ging ja zum Glück nicht, denn der Name des "Verursachers" war dem Schreiber nicht bekannt.
Also wurde gleich zum Rundumschlag gegen Anfänger, Nichtdietrailsmodifizierer, kurzum alle MTBler ausgeholt, die nicht als elitär genug angesehen werden, spezielle Trails zu befahren. Und da man wusste, welche Gruppe kurz vorher dort war...nun, ein Schelm, der Böses dabei denkt...
Gegen ein wenig freundschaftliches kieksen hat hier keiner was, aber sich gegenüber anderen Fahrern (egal welchen) dermaßen aufzuschwingen ist nicht die feine englische Art und provoziert entsprechend. Frank hat sich entschuldigt und es wäre schön, wenn auch andere mal ein wenig in sich gehen würden. Irgendwer hat mal gesagt, je weiter die Hosen, desto entspannter der Fahrer.
Schaun mer mal, ich bin hier raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (12. November 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> Ging ja zum Glück nicht, denn der Name des "Verursachers" war dem Schreiber nicht bekannt.
> Also wurde gleich zum Rundumschlag gegen Anfänger, Nichtdietrailsmodifizierer, kurzum alle MTBler ausgeholt, die nicht als elitär genug angesehen werden, spezielle Trails zu befahren. Und da man wusste, welche Gruppe kurz vorher dort war...nun, ein Schelm, der Böses dabei denkt...
> Gegen ein wenig freundschaftliches kieksen hat hier keiner was, aber sich gegenüber anderen Fahrern (egal welchen) dermaßen aufzuschwingen ist nicht die feine englische Art und provoziert entsprechend. Frank hat sich entschuldigt und es wäre schön, wenn auch andere mal ein wenig in sich gehen würden. Irgendwer hat mal gesagt, je weiter die Hosen, desto entspannter der Fahrer.
> Schaun mer mal, ich bin hier raus.



:kotz:


----------



## Kulminator (12. November 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> Ging ja zum Glück nicht, denn der Name des "Verursachers" war dem Schreiber nicht bekannt.
> Also wurde gleich zum Rundumschlag gegen Anfänger, Nichtdietrailsmodifizierer, kurzum alle MTBler ausgeholt, die nicht als elitär genug angesehen werden, spezielle Trails zu befahren. Und da man wusste, welche Gruppe kurz vorher dort war...nun, ein Schelm, der Böses dabei denkt...
> Gegen ein wenig freundschaftliches kieksen hat hier keiner was, aber sich gegenüber anderen Fahrern (egal welchen) dermaßen aufzuschwingen ist nicht die feine englische Art und provoziert entsprechend. Frank hat sich entschuldigt und es wäre schön, wenn auch andere mal ein wenig in sich gehen würden. Irgendwer hat mal gesagt, je weiter die Hosen, desto entspannter der Fahrer.
> Schaun mer mal, ich bin hier raus.




auch verbaler Unrat, der hier nicht hergehört...


Wer mit den Sprüchen hier nicht klarkommt und nicht checkt, wie was gemeint ist, sollte besser hier nicht weiterlesen und schon gar nicht schreiben. 

"Er" hat schon vor langer Zeit selber dafür gesorgt, dass alles so ist wie es ist. Frag ihn doch mal. Von uns muss sich niemand für irgendetwas entschuldigen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. November 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> Ging ja zum Glück nicht, denn der Name des "Verursachers" war dem Schreiber nicht bekannt.
> Also wurde gleich zum Rundumschlag gegen Anfänger, Nichtdietrailsmodifizierer, kurzum alle MTBler ausgeholt, die nicht als elitär genug angesehen werden, spezielle Trails zu befahren. Und da man wusste, welche Gruppe kurz vorher dort war...nun, ein Schelm, der Böses dabei denkt...
> Gegen ein wenig freundschaftliches kieksen hat hier keiner was, aber sich gegenüber anderen Fahrern (egal welchen) dermaßen aufzuschwingen ist nicht die feine englische Art und provoziert entsprechend. Frank hat sich entschuldigt und es wäre schön, wenn auch andere mal ein wenig in sich gehen würden. Irgendwer hat mal gesagt, je weiter die Hosen, desto entspannter der Fahrer.
> Schaun mer mal, ich bin hier raus.



Ich habe die weitesten. Fahre schon seit Jahren kein Lycra mehr.
Noch mal, du kennst ggf. die Vorgeschichte nicht. Frag mal deine Mitfahrer bei Gelegenheit. Wie gesagt es wurde hier von unserer Seite keiner persönlich genannt und nur wenn man im anderen Thread gelesen hat, könnte man einen zusammenhang erkennen.
Vielleicht ist dir aufgefallen das von uns keiner auf Eure Post im Eisbären Thread reagiert hat, sondern erst als hier Namen gefallen sind!

Rocky


----------



## Google (12. November 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> "Er" hat schon vor langer Zeit selber dafür gesorgt, dass alles so ist wie es ist. Frag ihn doch mal. Von uns muss sich niemand für irgendetwas entschuldigen.


 Ach Gott  Über so einen alten Mist sinierst Du/Ihr noch  Über irgendwelche Schuldfragen von damals zu diskutieren wiederstrebt mir, deshalb lasse ich es auch unkommentiert so stehen. 

Es ist mir ein ehrliches Anliegen, das Ganze ein für allemal ruhen zu lassen. Ich weiß auch nicht was daran falsch sein soll. Also das wäre mir immer noch lieber:





Google schrieb:


> dass wenn man sich in *unserem  *Wald zufällig trifft, vielleicht mal wieder ein Shaking Hands drinne ist. Ok?



P.S. Nur weil persönlich keiner genannt wird es aber dennoch zweideutig auf einem/eine Gruppe abzielt soll das besser sein?? Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Gruß 

Google


----------



## trialero (12. November 2010)

mal ne zwischenfrage von nem anfänger im gesetzten alter

gibts am silbersee den park noch hab da mal was mitgekriegt aber noch nie danach gesucht


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. November 2010)

Hi,

ich kenne es nur unter Märchensee, könnte das sein?
Da gibt es noch was ist aber nicht mehr so gut in Schuss als ich das Letzte mal da war.

//Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialero (12. November 2010)

keine ahnung wies sonst heisst ist zwischen hanau und bruchköbel an nem radweg

falls es noch existiert


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. November 2010)

Fährt der Poser über Stock und Stein bricht`s ihm oft das Schlüsselbein.


----------



## Google (12. November 2010)

Patrick,....nach der Lektüre diverser Threads hatte/habe ich den Eindruck gewonnen, dass immer mehr Biker meinen, Ihre fehlende Biketechnik durch mehr Federweg ersetzen zu können, was aber so ohne Weiteres nicht stimmt. Deshalb meine damalige Signatur. Das das irgendwer (auch von Euch) auf sich beziehen würde, war mir klar und hat mir aber damals nichts bedeutet, bzw. war mir ziemlich egal. Grün waren wir uns eh schon lange nicht mehr. Im Nachhinein betrachtet nicht sehr förderlich gegenseitige Sticheleien zu Beenden. Ich kanns jetzt aber nicht mehr ändern. 

Denkt nochmal drüber nach, ich kanns nicht mehr als vorschlagen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. November 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Patrick,....nach der Lektüre diverser Threads hatte/habe ich den Eindruck gewonnen, dass immer mehr Biker meinen, Ihre fehlende Biketechnik durch mehr Federweg ersetzen zu können, was aber so ohne Weiteres nicht stimmt. Deshalb meine damalige Signatur. Das das irgendwer (auch von Euch) auf sich beziehen würde, war mir klar und hat mir aber damals nichts bedeutet, bzw. war mir ziemlich egal. Grün waren wir uns eh schon lange nicht mehr. Im Nachhinein betrachtet nicht sehr förderlich gegenseitige Sticheleien zu Beenden. Ich kanns jetzt aber nicht mehr ändern.
> 
> Denkt nochmal drüber nach, ich kanns nicht mehr als vorschlagen.



Und weiter geht es.
Es kann ja nicht jeder ein so begnadeter Techniker mit Kondition sein.
Vielleicht ist Dir nicht aufgefallen, das die Bikes mit mehr Federweg vorrangig im Bikepark eingesetzt werden. Dort sind auch die Schlüsselbeine zu Bruch gegangen.

Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (12. November 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Es ist mir ein ehrliches Anliegen, das Ganze ein für allemal ruhen zu lassen. Ich weiß auch nicht was daran falsch sein soll. Also das wäre mir immer noch lieber:





Google schrieb:


> Hey Roman, letzt hab ich wieder ein Stöckchen am Main gesehen. Vooooorsicht!!!





Google schrieb:


> Leben und leben lassen?



so ein Heuchler. :kotz:

Mein Verstand sagt mir, dass der Herr was im Schilde führt. Ohne mich! Da fahr ich lieber alleine oder gar net mehr. 

Google, deine Heucheleien klappen vielleicht bei den jungen Damen, aber net bei mir (und mit dieser Meinung stehe ich nicht alleine da). 
Mit shake Hands im Wald hat das alles nix zu tun. Verstehe doch einfach, dass hier viele keinen Bock auf dich und deine Gemeinheiten haben.


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. November 2010)

Gemeldet wurde: Samstag ausgiebig Regen 
Ich muß morgen mal nach Alzenau. Wenn es dann nicht gerade voll kübelt mache ich einen Waldspaziergang, aber nix langes da nachmittags noch ein Geburtstagsbesuch ansteht


----------



## Google (12. November 2010)

Roman, gelle es ist schon klasse wie man im Forum Zitate völlig aus seinem Zusammenhang reißen kann 

Also Leut, so ein Mist hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen! Was soll ich denn im Schilde führen, zu was sollen denn meine angeblichen Heucheleien führen, usw., usw.??......Zu was habt Ihr Euch denn gegenseitig hochgeschaukelt??  

Sorry, ich muß euch entäuschen und lass mich nicht provozieren Ich habe Euch einen ganz trivialen Vorschlag in guter Absicht unterbreiten wollen (siehe ersten Post). Dann eben nicht.

Und keine Angst: Ich rede nicht bei anderen über "Uns", da ich es überhaupt nicht leiden kann wenn Betroffene sich dazu nicht äussern können.

Belassen wir es wie es ist.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Kulminator (13. November 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Gemeldet wurde: Samstag ausgiebig Regen
> Ich muß morgen mal nach Alzenau. Wenn es dann nicht gerade voll kübelt mache ich einen Waldspaziergang, aber nix langes da nachmittags noch ein Geburtstagsbesuch ansteht



das wird heute nix . Morgen 12:15 Uhr gehts für mich Richtung Edes Geburtsort  und dann Richtung South. Wenn nächstes WE einigermassen erträgliches Wetter ist, müssen wir unbedingt mal wieder gemeinsam in den Wald (bis dahin müsste mein neuer Kopfschmuck angekommen sein )


----------



## Kulminator (13. November 2010)

trialero schrieb:


> keine ahnung wies sonst heisst ist zwischen hanau und bruchköbel an nem radweg
> 
> falls es noch existiert



ja, das ist der beschriebene Märchensee. Ist schon beachtlich, was die BMXler/Dirtler zwischenzeitlich dort ins Erdreich gegraben haben...


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. November 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Gemeldet wurde: Samstag ausgiebig Regen
> Ich muß morgen mal nach Alzenau. Wenn es dann nicht gerade voll kübelt mache ich einen Waldspaziergang, aber nix langes da nachmittags noch ein Geburtstagsbesuch ansteht



Beim Waldspaziergang wäre ich dabei. Wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (14. November 2010)

Heute 1300 ab B8 ?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (14. November 2010)

So gern ich würde, leider hab ich mich stark erkältet. Und das bei dem Wetter. Sorry werde es mir wohl auf dem Sofa gemütlich machen und Filme gucken.


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. November 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Heute 1300 ab B8 ?



Sorry, bin heute mittag verbucht. Habe morgen und Di Audit, muß mich vorbereiten.


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. November 2010)

N'aabend,
das Audit habe ich ganz gut überstanden, den Autounfall heute abend...dabrauchermergarnetdrübberredde...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. November 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> N'aabend,
> das Audit habe ich ganz gut überstanden, den Autounfall heute abend...dabrauchermergarnetdrübberredde...



Jetzt haste aber damit angefangen. Hoffe ist alles ok Kombi.


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. November 2010)

Ja mir gehts soweit gut, der Kombi des Kombi's ist vorne geknickt (Stoßstange, Kühler, Motorhaube) und der Wagen des Angedetschten ist hinten angedetscht. Mal sehen was die Werkstatt dazu sagt.


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. November 2010)

...die sagen gleich wieder 5-8 Mille, Hauptsache Dir ist nix passiert.


----------



## Kulminator (18. November 2010)

oh what a shice, Kombi ...

WE solls ja wettertechnisch gut werden. Samstag nachmittag will mein Nicolai mal wieder in den Wald. 1300 B8 ?


----------



## Lucafabian (18. November 2010)

aus dem nachbarfred:



Lucafabian schrieb:


> 9. Dezember...Freireiter auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt...evtl. vorher noch die ein oder andere Treppe rattern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (18. November 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> oh what a shice, Kombi ...
> 
> WE solls ja wettertechnisch gut werden. Samstag nachmittag will mein Nicolai mal wieder in den Wald. 1300 B8 ?



Schwiegermutter hat großen Geburtstag. Kann mich nicht drücken.


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. November 2010)

Der Bolide steht wieder repariert und zusammengeschraubt in der Bude


----------



## Kulminator (20. November 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Der Bolide steht wieder repariert und zusammengeschraubt in der Bude


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. November 2010)

Könnte heute erst ab 1500.


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. November 2010)

Bin jetzt erst nach Hause gekommen 
Werde mir morgen aber mal Zeit fürs Biken oder Bergwandern frei halten. Melde mich morgen vormittag mal per post / PN oder Tel.


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. November 2010)

Mal so eine Runde Wandern wäre nicht schlecht.
Wann wollt ihr denn los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (21. November 2010)

Tja Rocky, bin mit meiner Frage nach einem Waldspaziergang am 13.11. auch kläglich gescheitert...aber wenn die Info per Post kommt...


----------



## Kulminator (21. November 2010)

@ All: wie siehts diese Woche mit nem NR aus? Je nach Wetterdienst ist zwischen "nur bewölkt", "Regen" und "Schneefall" diese Woche alles dabei. NR würde also kurzfristig bei ausreichend tauglichen Wetterverhältnissen stattfinden. Di oder Mi von HU nach FFM (Kulmis Spezialstrecke, birdfree, ohne MRW :kotz: )??


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. November 2010)

Kulmi: Würde was fahren aber bis FFM zur Zeit to much for me.


----------



## Kulminator (22. November 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi: Würde was fahren aber bis FFM zur Zeit to much for me.



verstehe... dann lass uns doch anderswo fahren: wie wäre die Buchbergumrundung ab der B8 - aber nicht bei Siffwetter. 

Melde mich morgen nachmittag telefonisch bei dir.


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. November 2010)

Wenn das Wetter besser wird komme ich auch mal wieder.
Wie wäre es denn mit einer HU Runde?
Kulmi du weisst was ich meine.

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (22. November 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter besser wird komme ich auch mal wieder.
> Wie wäre es denn mit einer HU Runde?
> Kulmi du weisst was ich meine.
> 
> // Rocky



klar weiss ich das. Ist nach dem Regen von heute wahrscheinlich ziemlich schlammig. Ede, HU Runde too much?


----------



## Kulminator (23. November 2010)

Die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit liegt heute bei 80 - 85 %. 
Fürchte, unser NR fällt ins Wasser?  

Mal abwarten, wie es heute nachmittags aussieht...


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. November 2010)

Bei dem Wetter habe ich keine Lust!
Plant mal ohne mich.
// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (25. November 2010)

für Samstag deuten sich biketaugliche Witterungsverhältnisse an. 

Wer kommt mit in den Wald? 1300 B8?


----------



## Lucafabian (25. November 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wer kommt mit in den Wald?




du schwein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (25. November 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> du schwein



komm doch mit, dann zeig ich dir was...


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. November 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> für Samstag deuten sich biketaugliche Witterungsverhältnisse an.
> 
> Wer kommt mit in den Wald? 1300 B8?



Ich.


----------



## Kulminator (25. November 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich.



prima, dann sind wir ja schon zu dritt...


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. November 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> für Samstag deuten sich biketaugliche Witterungsverhältnisse an.
> 
> Wer kommt mit in den Wald? 1300 B8?



Vier. Bin badei.


----------



## _jazzman_ (26. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
kann an der Weihnachtsfeier leider doch nicht kommen.
Muss arbeiten... 

Viel Spaß und trinkt ein paar für mich mit.

Schöne Grüße von der Alpensüdseite,
_jazzman_


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. November 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> für Samstag deuten sich biketaugliche Witterungsverhältnisse an.
> 
> Wer kommt mit in den Wald? 1300 B8?



Erst in den Wald  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













und dann auf den Weihnachtsmarkt in Alzenau


----------



## Kulminator (26. November 2010)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> kann an der Weihnachtsfeier leider doch nicht kommen.
> Muss arbeiten...
> 
> ...



sehr schade


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. November 2010)

Tach, bin auch wieder da. 

Brrr, ist das kalt. 30 Grad Temperaturunterschied von jetzt auf gleich sind nicht leicht zu verkraften.


----------



## Zilli (27. November 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Tach, bin auch wieder da.
> 
> Brrr, ist das kalt. 30 Grad Temperaturunterschied von jetzt auf gleich sind nicht leicht zu verkraften.


23 C° im Büro und 0 C° nach Hause auf dem Bike is auch ned so ohne ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (28. November 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Erst in den Wald
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Feine Wintertour, gestern mit Ede & Kulmi.


----------



## Kulminator (28. November 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Feine Wintertour, gestern mit Ede & Kulmi.



... und natürlich mit Einkehr  am Alzenauer Weihnachtsmarkt ...

@Bruder: welcome back, Amigo


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. November 2010)

Mannomann, irgendwie habe ich noch Probleme mich mit dem Wetter zu arrangieren. Vor dem Urlaub noch die schönen Herbsttage und jetzt alles weiß. 

Kann mir denn jemand mal Tipps in Sachen Winterbereifung geben. Welche Spikes zieren denn in diesem Winter eure Edelfelgen?


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. November 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Mannomann, irgendwie habe ich noch Probleme mich mit dem Wetter zu arrangieren. Vor dem Urlaub noch die schönen Herbsttage und jetzt alles weiß.
> 
> Kann mir denn jemand mal Tipps in Sachen Winterbereifung geben. Welche Spikes zieren denn in diesem Winter eure Edelfelgen?



Aah, der Meister!
Gestern Abend ist unsere Heizung ausgefallen, ich sage Dir, das war frrrisch unter der fast kalten Dusche heute morgen. Mußte doch der Fachmann kommen und reparieren...

Äh, Winterreifen...noch gings mit FatAl...aber ich ziehe demnächst doch wieder BB&MM auf und wenns noch heftiger kommt, dann habe ich noch mit einem Pärchen Ice Spiker vorgesorgt


----------



## Kulminator (30. November 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Kann mir denn jemand mal Tipps in Sachen Winterbereifung geben. Welche Spikes zieren denn in diesem Winter eure Edelfelgen?



oh weh, die neue Winterreifen-Pflicht ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. November 2010)

Kombi hast wohl die Seuche zur Zeit...aber die Spiker Anschaffung hat sich wohl gelohnt.
hab das Gefühl das gibt genauso einen Kack-Winter wie vor kurzem...

Falls einer Spikes bestellt: Melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (30. November 2010)

Na geschneit hats ja genug so daß sich das Aufziehen der Piekser lohnt. Hej, das muß doch jetzt auf dem HK gigantisch aussehen...will da unbedingt hoch&wieder runter.


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. November 2010)

Übrigens, Spessartwölfe-Weihnachtsfeier: wir würden gerne Gans





  essen. Wenn noch mehr Interessenten zusammenkommen, müßten wir vorbestellen. Posted mal, dann können wir das auch buchen.


----------



## Kulminator (30. November 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hej, das muß doch jetzt auf dem HK gigantisch aussehen...will da unbedingt hoch&wieder runter.



ich auch.. und zwar auf die Brettl...


----------



## Lucafabian (30. November 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Na geschneit hats ja genug so daß sich das Aufziehen der Piekser lohnt. Hej, das muß doch jetzt auf dem HK gigantisch aussehen...will da unbedingt hoch&wieder runter.



richtig pieksen,, pieksen die piekser nur eis


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Dezember 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Übrigens, Spessartwölfe-Weihnachtsfeier: wir würden gerne Gans
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2 mal Gans für uns!


----------



## Kulminator (1. Dezember 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Übrigens, Spessartwölfe-Weihnachtsfeier: wir würden gerne Gans
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Restaurant wollte sich kurz vorher nochmal bei mir melden zwecks Spezialmenue bzw reduzierter Karte. Ich geb euch das dann weiter. 

Gans klingt auf jeden Fall lecker, es sollte aber für die Nicht-Gans-Esser auch eine Auswahl anderer Gerichte auf dem Speiseplan stehen...


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. Dezember 2010)

Wir nehmen auch 2x Gans.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Dezember 2010)

Das gibt gans bestimmt eine gans schöne Völlerei. Da machen wir natürlich auch mit - also bitte ebenfalls 2 gans große Portionen Gans beim Küchenchef ordern.


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Dezember 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Gans klingt auf jeden Fall lecker, es sollte aber für die Nicht-Gans-Esser auch eine Auswahl anderer Gerichte auf dem Speiseplan stehen...



Um den Duktus des Bruders aufzugreifen:
Gans andere Alternative wäre auch: im gansen geschmorte Bratäpfel, für die Süssmäuler / Vegetarier unter uns.

Ich seh schon, dar Küchenbulle soll einfach ne Herde Gänse rupfen und die Spessartwölfe werden damit glücklich


----------



## _jazzman_ (2. Dezember 2010)

Seit heute gibt's einen neuen Freerider in meinem Fuhrpark... 

















Schöne Grüße von der verschneiten Alpensüdseite...
_jazzman_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (3. Dezember 2010)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Seit heute gibt's einen neuen Freerider in meinem Fuhrpark...
> 
> Schöne Grüße von der verschneiten Alpensüdseite...
> _jazzman_



... die Farbe ist hüsch...


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Dezember 2010)

70er Jahre Style....


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Dezember 2010)

Krank. Melde mich für morgen fürs biken schon mal ab. Bin ziemlich aA, hau' mir jetzt Aspirin rein und vllt. Tampons für die Nase und geh dann ins Bett.


----------



## Kulminator (4. Dezember 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Krank. Melde mich für morgen fürs biken schon mal ab.



Biken? Wer will denn heute biken?  

Ich werde mich heute des Studiums aller Geheimnisse meines neuen Freeriders  widmen ...

Gute Besserung, Kombi


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Dezember 2010)

Habe auch einen neuen Freerider, sogar mit eingebauter Aufstiegshilfe!





//Rocky


----------



## randi (4. Dezember 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Habe auch einen neuen Freerider, sogar mit eingebauter Aufstiegshilfe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit dem Teil kannst Du es ordentlich fliegen lassen. Nur die Husquarnas klettern am Steilhang besser, war zumindest zu meiner motorisierten Zweiradzeit so.


----------



## randi (4. Dezember 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Biken? Wer will denn heute biken?
> 
> Ich werde mich heute des Studiums aller Geheimnisse meines neuen Freeriders  widmen ...
> 
> Gute Besserung, Kombi


laß uns teilhaben


----------



## Zilli (5. Dezember 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Habe auch einen neuen Freerider, sogar mit eingebauter Aufstiegshilfe!
> 
> [Bild vom nice Bike]
> 
> ...


Glückwunsch. Das hast Du ja wohl hoffentlich nicht wg. dem 2. Teil Deiner Signatur geholt  (Auch wenns keiner zugeben würde; so ein, zwei Ramazotti wollte ich schon noch mal mit Dir trinken wollen 

)


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. Dezember 2010)

Zilli schrieb:


> Glückwunsch. Das hast Du ja wohl hoffentlich nicht wg. dem 2. Teil Deiner Signatur geholt  (Auch wenns keiner zugeben würde; so ein, zwei Ramazotti wollte ich schon noch mal mit Dir trinken wollen
> 
> )



Doch genau deshalb!
Eina alte Leidenschaft ist wieder ausgebrochen.
Aber die Ramazotti gehen weiterhin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (5. Dezember 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Habe auch einen neuen Freerider, sogar mit eingebauter Aufstiegshilfe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 hübsch. Die Daten bitte? ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. Dezember 2010)

400ccm
120Kg
42Ps


----------



## Kulminator (5. Dezember 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> 42Ps



lt. den Papieren? Und wirklich?


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. Dezember 2010)

Stimmt so. Die ist offen!
Normalerweise sind die nur mit 17PS zugelassen.
Ist eine Wettbewerbsmaschine mit so einer pseudo Strassenzulassung.


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Dezember 2010)

Schöne Maschine Rocky, kannst uns ja damit den HK oder Feldi hochziehen...
kein Biken mehr ?


----------



## randi (5. Dezember 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Habe auch einen neuen Freerider, sogar mit eingebauter Aufstiegshilfe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Rocky,

bin zugegeben etwas neidisch. Die 400er LC steht auch auf meiner geheimen Habenwollen Liste. Nur wo willst du sie fahren. Vor ca. 15 Jahren ging noch einiges in der Gemarkung und im Wald. Aber heute ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (5. Dezember 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Strassenzulassung.



dieses Wort aus deiner Feder


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. Dezember 2010)

randi schrieb:


> Hi Rocky,
> 
> bin zugegeben etwas neidisch. Die 400er LC steht auch auf meiner geheimen Habenwollen Liste. Nur wo willst du sie fahren. Vor ca. 15 Jahren ging noch einiges in der Gemarkung und im Wald. Aber heute ???



Darfst dich halt nicht erwischen lassen.
Wenn du dich da bewegst wo keine Wanderer sind ist es ok.


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. Dezember 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> dieses Wort aus deiner Feder



Nur in Verbindung mit "pseudo"!


----------



## Kulminator (5. Dezember 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Nur in Verbindung mit "pseudo"!



 so kennen wir dich ...


----------



## Zilli (5. Dezember 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> 400ccm
> 120Kg
> 42Ps


FW ? (in diesem Forumsbereich eine wichtigerer Fakt als "ccm")


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. Dezember 2010)

Federung vorne:  	 300 mm  	 
Federung hinten:  335 mm


----------



## Kulminator (6. Dezember 2010)

Zilli schrieb:


> FW ? (in diesem Forumsbereich eine wichtigerer Fakt als "ccm")



jein, bei Rocky eigentlich eine überflüssige Frage  obwohl die Pseudo-Strassenzulassung mir leichte Sorgenfalten auf die Stirn geworfen hat


----------



## Hot Rod1 (6. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen die Herren,
wie sieht es eigentlich bei der Weihnachtsfeier aus...habt ihr noch Platz für zwei weitere Personen? Maren und ich würden dann nämlich auch erscheinen. Wir wollen euch auch nicht die Gänse wegessen 
Wenn ihr also noch Platz habt, sind wir mit dabei.
Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Kulminator (6. Dezember 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen die Herren,
> wie sieht es eigentlich bei der Weihnachtsfeier aus...habt ihr noch Platz für zwei weitere Personen? Maren und ich würden dann nämlich auch erscheinen. Wir wollen euch auch nicht die Gänse wegessen
> Wenn ihr also noch Platz habt, sind wir mit dabei.
> Gruß,
> Marco



super. schön, dass es bei euch klappt. Für das Essen und die Feier ist keine besondere Anmeldung notwendig, Platz ist ausreichend vorhanden. Wahrscheinlich werde ich aber diese Woche nochmal zwecks Essenswünschen etc. anfragen.

Falls ihr dort übernachten wollt, müsstest du selbst im Hotel nach freien Zimmern fragen (Stichwort : Spessartwölfe). 

See you Saturday...


----------



## randi (6. Dezember 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Darfst dich halt nicht erwischen lassen.
> Wenn du dich da bewegst wo keine Wanderer sind ist es ok.



So haben wir das damals auch gemacht. Sonntag morgens früh los, am besten wenn es nieselt. Kennzeichen eingematscht und ab gehts.
Im Verhältnis ist die KTM günstiger als ein teures MTB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (6. Dezember 2010)

randi schrieb:


> So haben wir das damals auch gemacht. Sonntag morgens früh los, am besten wenn es nieselt. Kennzeichen eingematscht und ab gehts.
> Im Verhältnis ist die KTM günstiger als ein teures MTB.



Ich sehe du kennst dich aus!
Sind vor 2 Wochen von Babenhausen quer bis in den Odenwald gefahren.
Geht ohne Probleme wenn man sich etwas zivilisiert verhält.
Es steht in keinem Verhältniss was ein MTB kostet.
Kommst du zur Weihnachtsfeier?

// Rocky


----------



## randi (6. Dezember 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich sehe du kennst dich aus!
> Sind vor 2 Wochen von Babenhausen quer bis in den Odenwald gefahren.
> Geht ohne Probleme wenn man sich etwas zivilisiert verhält.
> Es steht in keinem Verhältniss was ein MTB kostet.
> ...


So ein wenig kenne ich mich aus 
Wann war die XMasparty gleich?


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Dezember 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> So, ich habe das Lokal für den *11.Dezember für unsere Weihnachtsfeier *fest gebucht und Zimmer vorreserviert. Wer dort übernachten möchte, sollte frühzeitig ein Zimmer telefonisch buchen - Stichwort der Reservierung ist (wie originell?) "Spessartwölfe". Alle Leidensgenossen,  Mitfahrer, Freunde und Gönner sind gern gesehene Gäste.



Dann!


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Dezember 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Liebe Spessartwolfgemeinde
> 
> überall gibt es schon Lebkuchen und Marzipan zu kaufen, die Nächte werden länger und der erste Schnee ist auch schon gefallen. Zeit, über das abgelaufene Jahr zu sinnieren und neue Abenteuer für 2011 zu schmieden.
> 
> ...



Hier


----------



## randi (7. Dezember 2010)

Upps,der 11.12 ist ja schon am Samstag. Da bin ich nicht im Lande, das klappt bei mir leider nicht.


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Dezember 2010)

Un-be-liev-able...
Gerade zum 2ten Mal heute abend Schnee geschippt. Geschippt! Musste im Schuppen kramen um die Schippe zu finden. Der Vorgarten liegt richtig hoch vollgeschippt. Im Garten siehts aus wie im Hochgebirge zu Weihnachten. Das wird morgen 'ne Nummer um auf die Arbeit zu kommen.
Alternative zum Auto: Radl & Spikes aber die weiße Pest ist glatt zu viel um noch darin zu biken.


----------



## _jazzman_ (9. Dezember 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Im Garten siehts aus wie im Hochgebirge zu Weihnachten.



Hier hats gestern +5 Grad und Tauwetter gehabt. Nix mit Winterwonderland im Gebirge. Ihr nehmts uns jo wieda den gonzen Schnee weg.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (11. Dezember 2010)

Um wieviel Uhr trifft man sich nochmal heute Abend?


----------



## Kulminator (11. Dezember 2010)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Um wieviel Uhr trifft man sich nochmal heute Abend?



weiss auch nicht mehr genau, was wir abgemacht haben. Mir würde so *ab 1900* passen. Wäre schön, wenn es alle zu dieser Zeit schaffen würden. 

Bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (11. Dezember 2010)

1900


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Mtb Ede (11. Dezember 2010)

1900 geht klar


----------



## Hot Rod1 (11. Dezember 2010)

Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob wir es bis 19Uhr schaffen, aber wir geben uns Mühe


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2010)

@Hotrod: ich werde doch mit dem eigenem Auto fahren. hab deine Tel nicht mehr, schick doch mal per PN


----------



## dschugaschwili (11. Dezember 2010)

viel spaß! und besauft euch nicht schon wieder so maßlos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (11. Dezember 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> viel spaß! und besauft euch nicht schon wieder so maßlos...



was ist mit dir? Willst du nicht mitfeiern?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (12. Dezember 2010)

So, wir sind daheim. Feiert noch schön und trinkt einen für mich mit 
Hat echt spass gemacht...
Hoffentlich sehen wir uns nicht erst in einem Jahr wieder!
Gruß,
HR


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Dezember 2010)




----------



## _jazzman_ (13. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Lucafabian (13. Dezember 2010)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


>




 wer hat geburtstag????



jedenfalls auch von mir


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Dezember 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute.


// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (13. Dezember 2010)

jetzt auch noch auf diesem Weg: Happy Birthday, Ede ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Dezember 2010)

Uiuiui....der Scheffe hat Geburtstag...

Alles Gute, Patrick!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (13. Dezember 2010)

Von Maren und mir natürlich auch nur die besten Wünsche. Lass dich schön feiern.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Dezember 2010)

Alles Gute zum B-Day.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (14. Dezember 2010)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburzeltag 

unsere Weihnachtsfeier steigt am Donnerstag den 16.12 ab 19:30 in Hailer.
Details folgen noch. Wer kommen möchte einfach Pn oder e-mail an mich.


----------



## randi (14. Dezember 2010)

randi schrieb:


> Von mir auch alles gute zum Geburzeltag
> 
> unsere Weihnachtsfeier steigt am Donnerstag den 16.12 ab 19:30 in Hailer.
> Details folgen noch. Wer kommen möchte einfach Pn oder e-mail an mich.


Auch wenn wir und sehr selten sehen, sind die Spessartwölfe und Freunde der Spessartwölfe immer herzlich Eingeladen.

Für den 16.12.2010 ist ein Tisch reserviert.

Gasthaus Spieker
seit 1890 im Familienbesitz
Gelnhäuser Str. 23
63571 Gelnhausen-Hailer
Tel.: 0 60 51/ 66 193

http://www.gasthaus-spieker-hailer.de/


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. Dezember 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche


----------



## Kulminator (14. Dezember 2010)

randi schrieb:


> Auch wenn wir und sehr selten sehen, sind die Spessartwölfe und Freunde der Spessartwölfe immer herzlich Eingeladen.
> 
> Für den 16.12.2010 ist ein Tisch reserviert.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Einladung. Bin aber am Donnerstag abend schon verplant. Wünsche euch ein lustiges und kurzweiliges Feste (so wie im letzten Jahr). Grüss die anderen von mir...


----------



## Zilli (14. Dezember 2010)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche


.... aaaaaner geht noch:

Herzliche Glückwünsche auch von mir


----------



## Kulminator (17. Dezember 2010)

das müsst ihr euch antun: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5h6T9I4tzA"]YouTube        - Das LÃ¶ffelspiel[/nomedia]...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (18. Dezember 2010)

Hey Leute,
sorry das ich die Letzte Zeit so rar war. Hatte viel zu tun und die Arbeit schickt mich doch immer wieder nach Frankreich.

*Ede alles gute noch Nachträglich zum Geburtstag. Hoffe hast dich schön feiern lassen.*

Leider habe ich auch das Weihnahchtfest verpasst . Sorry das ich mich nicht abgemeldet habe . Ich denke aber das ihr viel Spaß hattet.

So wie es aussieht muss ich im Januar nochmal nach France. Danach sollte ich wieder Zeit haben, um mit euch mehr abzuhängen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Dezember 2010)

Kleiner Ausblick auf das Weihnachtsmenu: Ente mit Whisky 

Man kaufe eine Ente von 3 Kilo (für 6 Personen) und eine Flasche Whisky.
Dazu Salz, Pfeffer, Oliven und Speckstreifen. Ente mit Speckstreifen belegen, schneiden, salzen, pfeffern und einige Oliven dazugeben. Ofen auf 200 Grad einstellen.
Dann ein Glas Whisky einschenken und auf gutes Gelingen trinken.
Anschließend die Ente auf einem Backblech in den Ofen schieben.
Nun schenke man sich zwei schnelle Gläser Whisky ein und trinke wieder auf gutes Gelingen.
Den Thermostat nach 20 Minuten auf 250 Grad stellen, damit es ordentlich brummt.
Danach schenke man sich drei weitere Whiskies ein. Nach halm Schdunde den Ofn öffnen, wenden und den Braten überwachn. Die Fisskieflasche ergreiffn un sich eins hinner die Binde kippn.
Nach ner weitern albernen Schunnde langsam bis zzum Ofen hinschlendern uhnd die Ennde wenndn unnich die Händ verbrenn an die Schaisss-Ohfnduer.
Sisch waidere ffuenff odda siehm Wixxi innen Glas sisch unn dann unn so Di Enhde weehrent drrai Schunn`nt (is auch egal) waiderbraan un all ssehn Minud`n pinkeln.
Wenn mochlisch, ssum Ende hinkrieschen, unn den Ohwn aus`m Viech ziehn.
Nochmal ein Schlugg geneemign un anschliesnt wida fasuchn, das Biest auszukriegen. Den fadammt`n Vogel vom Boden aufflasen unn uff ner Bladde hinrichten. Uffbasse, dass nitt Ausrutschen auff`n schaissfettichn Kuechnbodn.
Wenn sich drossdem nitt fameidn fasuhn wida aufssuschichtnodersohahahaisallesjaeeeeeh********g aaal!!!
Ein wenig schlafen.
Am nächsten Tag die Ente mit Mayonnaise und Thomapyrin kalt essen. Vegetarier können das dann aber auch lassen.
Viel Spaß beim Nachkochen


Und jetzt wieder zurück an die Arbeit


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (18. Dezember 2010)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Kleiner Ausblick auf das Weihnachtsmenu: Ente mit Whisky
> 
> Man kaufe eine Ente von 3 Kilo (für 6 Personen) und eine Flasche Whisky.
> Dazu Salz, Pfeffer, Oliven und Speckstreifen. Ente mit Speckstreifen belegen, schneiden, salzen, pfeffern und einige Oliven dazugeben. Ofen auf 200 Grad einstellen.
> ...




Habe ich mir gleich mal Kopiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Dezember 2010)

Ein Weihnachtsmärchen
oder
30 Tage bis zum Nervenzusammenbruch

 - Protokoll einer weißen Weihnacht -

8. Dezember
Es hat angefangen zu schneien. Der erste Schnee in diesem Jahr. Meine
Frau und ich haben unsere Cocktails genommen, stundenlang am Fenster
gesessen und zugesehen, wie riesige, weiße Flocken vom Himmel
herunterschweben. Es sah aus wie im Märchen! So romantisch  wir fühlten
uns wie frisch verheiratet. Ich liebe Schnee!

9. Dezember
Als wir wach wurden, hatte eine riesige, wunderschöne Decke aus weißem
Schnee jeden Zentimeter der Landschaft zugedeckt. Was für ein
phantastischer Anblick! Kann es einen schöneren Platz auf der Welt geben?
Hierher zu ziehen war die beste Idee, die ich je in meinem Leben hatte!
Habe zum ersten Mal seit Jahren wieder Schnee geschaufelt und fühlte
mich wie ein kleiner Junge. Habe die Einfahrt und den Bürgersteig
freigeschaufelt. Heute Nachmittag kam der Schneepflug vorbei und hat den
Bürgersteig und die Einfahrt wieder zugeschoben, also holte ich die
Schaufel wieder raus.
Was für ein tolles Leben!

12. Dezember
Die Sonne hat den ganzen schönen Schnee geschmolzen. Was für eine
Enttäuschung! Mein Nachbar sagt, dass ich mir keine Sorgen machen soll,
wir würden definitiv eine weiße Weihnacht haben. Kein Schnee zu
Weihnachten wäre schrecklich!
Bob sagt, dass wir bis zum Jahresende so viel Schnee haben werden, dass
ich nie wieder Schnee sehen will. Ich glaube nicht, dass das möglich ist.
Bob ist sehr nett  ich bin froh, dass er unser Nachbar ist!

14. Dezember
Schnee, wundervoller Schnee! 30 cm letzte Nacht. Die Temperatur ist auf
-20 Grad gesunken. Die Kälte lässt alles glitzern. Der Wind nahm mir den
Atem, aber ich habe mich beim Schaufeln aufgewärmt. Das ist das Leben!
Der Schneepflug kam heute Nachmittag zurück und hat wieder alles
zugeschoben. Mir war nicht klar, dass ich so viel würde schaufeln müssen,
aber so komme ich wieder in Form. Wünschte, ich würde nicht so pusten
und schnaufen!

15. Dezember
60 cm Vorhersage. Habe meinen Kombi verscheuert und einen Jeep
gekauft. Und Winterreifen für das Auto meiner Frau und zwei Extra-
Schaufeln. Haben den Kühlschrank aufgefüllt. Meine Frau will einen
Holzofen, falls der Strom ausfällt. Das ist lächerlich  schließlich sind wir
nicht in Alaska!

16. Dezember
Eissturm heute Morgen. Bin in der Einfahrt auf den Arsch gefallen, als ich
Salz streuen wollte. Tut höllisch weh. Meine Frau hat eine Stunde gelacht.
Das finde ich ziemlich grausam!

17. Dezember
Immer noch weit unter Null. Die Straßen sind zu vereist, um irgendwohin zu
kommen. Der Strom war fünf Stunden weg. Musste mich in Decken wickeln
um nicht zu erfrieren. Kein Fernseher. Nichts zu tun, als meine Frau
anzustarren und zu versuchen, sie zu irritieren. Glaube, wir hätten einen
Holzofen kaufen sollen, würde das aber nie zugeben. Ich hasse es, wenn
sie Recht hat! Ich hasse es, in meinem eigenen Wohnzimmer zu erfrieren!

20. Dezember
Der Strom ist wieder da, aber nochmals 40 cm von dem verdammten Zeug
letzte Nacht! Noch mehr schaufeln! Hat den ganzen Tag gedauert. Der
beschissene Schneepflug kam zweimal vorbei. Habe versucht, eines der
Nachbarskinder zum Schaufeln zu überreden, aber die sagen, sie hätten
keine Zeit, weil sie Hockey spielen müssen. Ich glaube, dass sie lügen.
Wollte eine Schneefräse im Baumarkt kaufen. Die hatten keine mehr.
Kriegen erst im März wieder welche rein. Ich glaube, dass die lügen. Bob
sagt, dass ich schaufeln muss, oder die Stadt macht es und schickt mir die
Rechnung. Ich glaube, dass er lügt.

22. Dezember
Bob hatte Recht mit weißer Weihnacht, weil heute Nacht noch mal 30 cm
von dem weißen Zeug gefallen sind. Und es ist so kalt, dass es bis August
nicht schmelzen wird. Es hat 45 Minuten gedauert, bis ich fertig angezogen
war zum Schaufeln, und dann musste ich pinkeln. Als ich mich schließlich
ausgezogen, gepinkelt und wieder angezogen hatte, war ich zu müde zum
Schaufeln.

Habe versucht, für den Rest des Winters Bob anzuheuern, der eine
Schneefräse an seinem Lastwagen hat  aber er sagt, dass er zu viel zu tun
hat. Ich glaube, dass der Wichser lügt!

23. Dezember
Nur 10 cm heute. Und es hat sich auf Null Grad erwärmt. Meine Frau wollte,
dass ich heute das Haus dekoriere. Ist die bekloppt? Ich habe keine Zeit 
ich muss SCHAUFELN!

Warum hat sie es mir nicht schon vor einem Monat gesagt? Sie sagt, sie
hat, aber ich glaube, dass sie lügt.

24. Dezember
20 Zentimeter. Der Schnee ist vom Schneepflug so fest
zusammengeschoben, dass ich die Schaufel abgebrochen habe. Dachte,
ich kriege einen Herzanfall! Falls ich jemals den Arsch kriege, der den
Schneepflug fährt, ziehe ich ihn an seinen Eiern durch den Schnee. Ich
weiß genau, dass er sich hinter der nächsten Ecke versteckt und wartet, bis
ich mit dem Schaufeln fertig bin. Und dann kommt er mit 150 km/h die
Straße heruntergerast und wirft tonnenweise Schnee auf die Stelle, wo ich
gerade war.

Heute Nacht wollte meine Frau mit mir Weihnachtslieder singen und
Geschenke auspacken, aber ich hatte keine Zeit. Musste nach dem
Schneepflug Ausschau halten.

25. Dezember
Frohe Weihnachten! 60 cm mehr von der *******. Eingeschneit. Der
Gedanke ans Schneeschaufeln lässt mein Blut kochen. Gott, ich hasse
Schnee! Dann kam der Schneepflugfahrer vorbei und hat nach einer
Spende gefragt. Ich habe ihm meine Schaufel über den Kopf gezogen.
Meine Frau sagt, dass ich schlechte Manieren habe. Ich glaube, dass sie
eine Idiotin ist. Wenn ich mir noch einmal Wolfgang Petry anhören muss,
werde ich sie umbringen!

26. Dezember
Immer noch eingeschneit. Warum um alles in der Welt sind wir hierher
gezogen? Es war alles ihre Idee. Sie geht mir echt auf die Nerven!

27. Dezember
Die Temperatur ist auf -30 Grad gefallen und die Wasserrohre sind
eingefroren.

28. Dezember
Es hat sich auf -5 Grad erwärmt. Immer noch eingeschneit. Die Alte macht
mich verrückt!

29. Dezember
Noch mal 30 Zentimeter. Bob sagt, dass ich das Dach freischaufeln muss,
oder es wird einstürzen. Das ist das Dämlichste, was ich je gehört habe. Für
wie blöd hält der mich eigentlich?

30. Dezember
Das Dach ist eingestürzt. Der Schneepflugfahrer verklagt mich auf 25.000 $
Schmerzensgeld. Meine Frau ist zu ihrer Mutter gefahren. 25 cm Schnee
vorhergesagt.

31. Dezember
Habe den Rest vom Haus angesteckt. Nie mehr schaufeln!

8. Januar
Mir geht es gut. Ich mag die kleinen Pillen, die sie mir dauernd geben.
Warum bin ich an das Bett gefesselt?

Frohe Weihnachten!!


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Dezember 2010)

Frohe Weihnachten, Männer!

In 2 Stunden kommt die Mischpoke ins Haus und will futtern 

Ich bin - natürlich Arbeitgeberfreundlich & termingerecht zur Weihnachtspause - wieder erkältungskrank und werde das lecker Futter, was ich angerichtet habe, gar nicht recht schmecken können 

Laßt Euch gut beschenken, bis demnächst im Schnee oder Siff


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. Dezember 2010)

Lebt hier noch jemand oder hat das w-fest alle dahingrafft?
// rock


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Dezember 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Lebt hier noch jemand oder hat das w-fest alle dahingrafft?
> // rock



Ziemlich dahingerafft! Familie ist was anstrengendes, fast wie auf der Arbeit.






Erfolgreich 2 Kilo zugenommen und jetzt mit der Resteverwertung beschäftigt. Biken im Moment Essig (Temperaturen  ) da gerade erst wieder mit dem Schniefen & Husten aufgehört. Immerhin, mal 1 1/2 auf der Rolle gewesen.


----------



## Kulminator (28. Dezember 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Lebt hier noch jemand oder hat das w-fest alle dahingrafft?
> // rock



melde auch Lebenszeichen. Biken ist nix - deshalb vielleicht heute mal Ski (wenn ich mich aufraffen kann)...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Dezember 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Lebt hier noch jemand oder hat das w-fest alle dahingrafft?
> // rock



Ich habe doch geschrieben was mich derzeit so umtreibt. Ich beschäftige mich gerade mit der Anschaffung eines neuen Spielzeugs:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Dezember 2010)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich habe doch geschrieben was mich derzeit so umtreibt. Ich beschäftige mich gerade mit der Anschaffung eines neuen Spielzeugs:



It's cool, man! 

Damit läßt sich nach der Schneeschmelze bestimmt auch ein netter Trail in den Hang fräsen 
Von mir aus, darfst Du Dir das Spielzeug bestellen!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher - nachher ist der gebaute Trail nicht breit genug und wird deswegen zu anspruchsvoll.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (31. Dezember 2010)

Hey,
Wünsche euch allen ein Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr. Man sieht sich gesund und Munter wieder.


----------



## Zilli (31. Dezember 2010)

Guuude,
ein frohes Neues Euch von mir und Bine


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Januar 2011)

Uuuäääähhh!

Morsche!
Wünsche den Genossen ein Gutes Neues Jahr!


----------



## Kulminator (1. Januar 2011)

auch von uns allseits ein guuuudes Neues ...


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Januar 2011)

ach aus isenburg ein gutes neues...


----------



## Kulminator (1. Januar 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Hey,
> Man sieht sich gesund und Munter wieder.



Wann?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Januar 2011)

Die besten Wünsche zum neuen Jahr.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (4. Januar 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> .



? muss man das verstehen ?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2011)

da hat was falsches gestanden


----------



## Kulminator (5. Januar 2011)

ach so ...


----------



## Kulminator (5. Januar 2011)

was von Ede gehört?  

gib mal ein Lebenszeichen ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Januar 2011)

Still ruht der Schmelzwassersee.


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. Januar 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> was von Ede gehört?
> 
> gib mal ein Lebenszeichen ...



Hallo Kulmi


----------



## Kulminator (6. Januar 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hallo Kulmi



 

Wer hat Lust auf eine Gummistiefelrunde am WE?


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Januar 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust auf eine Gummistiefelrunde am WE?



Zweirad unterm G-Stiefel oder G-Stiefel pur on the rocks?


----------



## Kulminator (6. Januar 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Zweirad unterm G-Stiefel oder G-Stiefel pur on the rocks?



natürlich mit Gefährt ... man reist ja schliesslich standesgemäss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Januar 2011)

Ich denke mal da wirst du im Dreck versinken......


----------



## Kulminator (7. Januar 2011)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich denke mal da wirst du im Dreck versinken......



wahrscheinlich hast du recht, aber stört uns das?


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Januar 2011)

Ich kenne da welche!


----------



## Kulminator (7. Januar 2011)

Du und deine Internetbekanntschaften ....


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Januar 2011)

Ich werde keine Namen nennen!


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Januar 2011)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich denke mal da wirst du im Dreck versinken......



Shimano produziert auch 1A Wathosen. 



Ist wohl das richtige Equipment ('Schmelzwassersee... ').
Ob's die auch in XTR-Ausstattung gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (7. Januar 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Shimano produziert auch 1A Wathosen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



extrem figurbetont...  Kommt nach den Weihnachtsfeiertagen so richtig gut ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Januar 2011)

Männer, ich hab mal im Vorbeifahren einen Blick in den Wald / die Waldwege geworfen. Sieht nicht so gut aus es sei denn man will auf die Schnauze fliegen.
Andererseits ists draussen schön warm und ich werde mal gegen 1300 mich auf den Bock schwingen und gaanz gemütlich ne Runde auf schneefreien Wegen drehen. Notfalls auch auf dem MRW.


----------



## Kulminator (8. Januar 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Männer, ich hab mal im Vorbeifahren einen Blick in den Wald / die Waldwege geworfen. Sieht nicht so gut aus es sei denn man will auf die Schnauze fliegen.
> Andererseits ists draussen schön warm und ich werde mal gegen 1300 mich auf den Bock schwingen und gaanz gemütlich ne Runde auf schneefreien Wegen drehen. Notfalls auch auf dem MRW.



hab deinen Post leider zu spät gelesen. Bin aufgrund der mageren Resonanz auf meinen Post von Donnerstag davon ausgegangen, dass heute niemand fährt. Na ja, ich war auch unterwegs. Nur so viel: Rocky hat recht. Abseits befestigter Wege ist es ne Riesenschweinerei ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Januar 2011)

Ich habs zumindest mal im Wald versucht und bin auch gleich in der Nähe der Limesschule schön weggeschlittert. Also, Kehrtwendung zum Main. Auf dem Kurs gabs ein paar Stellen (jeweils bis zu 200m lang), da hätte man die Wathose gut gebrauchen können. Das Wasser steht jedenfalls bis übers Tretlager. Die 5-10 haben soweit dicht gehalten. Geiles Wetter, aber die schlappe Kondi oder die GlueGuey-Mischung haben schwer an der Performance gekratzt.
Mal sehen, wie sich das Wetter morgen anlässt.


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. Januar 2011)

Der Trail war von oben bis unten schnee und eisfrei.


----------



## randi (8. Januar 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Auf dem Kurs gabs ein paar Stellen (jeweils bis zu 200m lang), da hätte man die Wathose gut gebrauchen können. Das Wasser steht jedenfalls bis übers Tretlager. Geiles Wetter,



Frohes neues an alle Spessartwölfe.

Hi Kulmi, habe auch den Tretlagertest durchgeführt, Wasser bis zum Umwerfer und nasse Füße . Das Wasser ist von unten in die Schuhe gelaufen, war zum Glück am Ende meiner Tour.

Schönes Wochenende wünscht


----------



## _jazzman_ (8. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
wünsche euch allen auch noch ein gutes, neues Jahr! Auf dass es viel souliges Trailvergnügen ohne ernsthafte Verletzungen bereithalten mag!

Da sich die Trails hier noch eine Weile vor den MuddyMary Stollen verstecken, gehts für mich derweil noch so bergab:









Viele Grüße vom
_jazzman_


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Januar 2011)

Mist jetzt habe ich es doch vergessen!

@Bruder: Alles Gute zum B-Day (nachträglich)


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Januar 2011)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Mist jetzt habe ich es doch vergessen!
> 
> @Bruder: Alles Gute zum B-Day (nachträglich)



Oh Mann, jetzt wo ich das lese weiss ich endlich auch wieder, wer am 8. (auch) Geburtstag hat...

Björn, nachträglich Alles Gute von uns !!!


----------



## Zilli (9. Januar 2011)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Mist jetzt habe ich es doch vergessen!
> 
> @Bruder: Alles Gute zum B-Day (nachträglich)


Uppps, Du auch am 08. ? (ich such jetzt ned den Fred vom 08.01.2010 ab)
Na dann alles Gute nachträglich zu Deinem nichtmehrandenFingernabzählbaren Geburtstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (10. Januar 2011)

Ich schließ mich auch gerne an.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Kulminator (10. Januar 2011)

schande über unsere Häupter ....

natürlich auch von uns alles Gute und stets unfallfreie Ausritte, Bruder...


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2011)

@kulmi: sagt dir 'felssteig oswaldhöhe' etwas? muß irgendwo am ochsenkopf sein


----------



## Kulminator (10. Januar 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @kulmi: sagt dir 'felssteig oswaldhöhe' etwas? muß irgendwo am ochsenkopf sein



muss ich passen. Aber ich poste es mal im Frankenwaldthread. Die Jungs kennen sich (noch) besser aus ....


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. Januar 2011)

Sorry Bruder, nachträglich alles Gute


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Januar 2011)

Was'n hier los? Da ist man mal ein paar Tage nicht online und schon plagt euch das ewige schlechte Gewissen? 

THX für die Wünsche.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. Januar 2011)

Ja dann auch noch alles Gute nachträglich von mir Bruder. 

Leider hat mich France ganz schön im Griff. Melde mich wieder.


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Januar 2011)

Männer,

ich geh morgen um 1300 mal auf die Piste (ab B8), das Wetter scheint ja nicht schlecht zu sein. Noch jemand badei?


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. Januar 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Männer,
> 
> ich geh morgen um 1300 mal auf die Piste (ab B8), das Wetter scheint ja nicht schlecht zu sein. Noch jemand badei?



Bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (15. Januar 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Männer,
> 
> ich geh morgen um 1300 mal auf die Piste (ab B8), das Wetter scheint ja nicht schlecht zu sein. Noch jemand badei?



negativ... leider...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (15. Januar 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Männer,
> 
> ich geh morgen um 1300 mal auf die Piste (ab B8), das Wetter scheint ja nicht schlecht zu sein. Noch jemand badei?


Bin gestern Abend erst zurück. Und die Lust ist irgendwie nicht da. Das nächste mal. France habe ich dieses Jahr hinter mir. Hoffentlich.


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Januar 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Bin dabei.



Gudi,
soll ich die Endura in den Rucksack packen und mitbringen?


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. Januar 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Gudi,
> soll ich die Endura in den Rucksack packen und mitbringen?



Kannst Du machen.


----------



## Kulminator (15. Januar 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @kulmi: sagt dir 'felssteig oswaldhöhe' etwas? muß irgendwo am ochsenkopf sein



könnte das auch Oswaldhöhle sein? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7870278&postcount=137... das ist in der Fränkischen Schweiz.


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. Januar 2011)

Hat richtig gut getan die erste Ausfahrt in 2011... zeitweise mit 10 Mitfahrern.

Morgen ist das Wetter noch besser, daher 1330 ab B8.

Wer ist dabei ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (15. Januar 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hat richtig gut getan die erste Ausfahrt in 2011... zeitweise mit 10 Mitfahrern.
> 
> Morgen ist das Wetter noch besser, daher 1330 ab B8.
> 
> Wer ist dabei ?



Bei unserer Ausfahrt war es noch leicht feucht  aber nur ganz leicht. Guckst du hier:


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Januar 2011)

Nice!
Durch einen Bach sind wir heute auch 
und am Ende hats dann für heute auch gereicht. Muß heute abend Rotwein als Muskel-Relaxanz einfüllen


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (15. Januar 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hat richtig gut getan die erste Ausfahrt in 2011... zeitweise mit 10 Mitfahrern.
> 
> Morgen ist das Wetter noch besser, daher 1330 ab B8.
> 
> Wer ist dabei ?



Ede, muss dich leider wieder entäuschen, sehe Morgen meine Freundin nach längerer Zeit wieder. Sorry.


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Januar 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hat richtig gut getan die erste Ausfahrt in 2011... zeitweise mit 10 Mitfahrern.
> 
> Morgen ist das Wetter noch besser, daher 1330 ab B8.
> 
> Wer ist dabei ?



Patrick,
ich werde das heute nicht hinkriegen. Ich muß mich mal um meine Liebste kümmern.


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Januar 2011)

Alles Gute zum Kulmi.

// rocky


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Januar 2011)

Sollte etwa schon wieder ein Jahr vergangen sein?

Wenn dem so ist, alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Roman 




von F, B & J

Wo auch immer Du gerade bist...
kannst Du ja mal schon den Glühwein für die Wölfe vorheizen


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. Januar 2011)

und alles Gute, Kulmi von M+P


----------



## Zilli (21. Januar 2011)

Alles Gute nachträglich auch von uns, Kulmi. Man sieht sich hoffentlich mal wieder an der B8 .


----------



## Hot Rod1 (21. Januar 2011)

Verdammte Möhre....hab ich das schon wieder verpasst.
Auch von Maren und mir natürlich alles Gute nachträglich.
Ich wünsch dir eine unfallfreie Zeit und du weißt ja: je oller je doller 
also gib Gas!


----------



## Kulminator (21. Januar 2011)

Danke, Männers... 

B8 Termine wird bestimmt wieder gaaaaaaanz viele geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Januar 2011)

Häbbi B-Day. 

So, noch ein gutes Stündchen und dann geht's ab in den Schnee. mal sehen wie sich die angehenden WM Pisten präsentieren.


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Januar 2011)

Morsche!

Es ist zwar frrrisch, aber trocken. 
Kann mir vorstellen, um 1300 ab Wasserturm Kahl mal den HK unter die Stollen zu nehmen. Max 2,5h; habe dann noch was vor. Co-Riders?


1149, *Revision* (unter Zorn): Habe heute mittag um 1430 einen Termin mit der Familie, Biken muss ausfallen. Können die sich das nicht früher überlegen & mitteilen ???


----------



## Kulminator (22. Januar 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Morsche!
> 
> Es ist zwar frrrisch, aber trocken.
> Kann mir vorstellen, um 1300 ab Wasserturm Kahl mal den HK unter die Stollen zu nehmen. Max 2,5h; habe dann noch was vor. Co-Riders?
> ...



Teil 1 zu spät gesehen 

Teil 2 gerade noch rechtzeitig gesehen...

werde mich jetzt mal vorsichtig rauswagen. Strecke und Zeitplan wird spontan entschieden.


----------



## Kulminator (23. Januar 2011)

Schnee !!!


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. Januar 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Schnee !!!



Zur Hölle mit Frau Holle !

Und überhaupt, hier liegts eigentlich nur im Mikrometer-Bereich


----------



## Kulminator (23. Januar 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Zur Hölle mit Frau Holle !



pssst ... sonst wird der Deibel wieder auf uns aufmerksam...


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Januar 2011)

Die Eidgenossen planen, die Preise für die Vignette drastisch zu erhöhen (40 auf >150 Öre) 
D.h. einen Reiseweg zu planen, wie man an der Schweiz vorbei nach Finale (gebucht ) kommt.
Da gibts: 
über Franzenland, Strassburg > Genf > Rhone Alpes > Ri Monaco 
oder über Tirolien Nauders > Lago di Iseo > Genua, auch 
Das mehr an Koste Schibirrit könnte wieder reinkommen...


----------



## Kulminator (25. Januar 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Die Eidgenossen planen, die Preise für die Vignette drastisch zu erhöhen (40 auf >150 Öre)
> D.h. einen Reiseweg zu planen, wie man an der Schweiz vorbei nach Finale (gebucht ) kommt.
> Da gibts:
> über Franzenland, Strassburg > Genf > Rhone Alpes > Ri Monaco
> ...



oder gleich Fliegen ... das geht ohne Umwege ...


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Januar 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Die Eidgenossen planen, die Preise für die Vignette drastisch zu erhöhen (40 auf >150 Öre)
> D.h. einen Reiseweg zu planen, wie man an der Schweiz vorbei nach Finale (gebucht ) kommt.
> Da gibts:
> über Franzenland, Strassburg > Genf > Rhone Alpes > Ri Monaco
> ...



hier wird ja wieder heißer gekocht als es gegessen wird. klar spinnen die schweizer und als ich das vom kombi gelesen hab, hab ich mich gefragt obs unter den bedingungen noch sinnvoll ist in der schweiz urlaub zu machen oder druchzufahren. 


http://www.faz.net/s/Rub0E9EEF84AC1...509BD7B26EB9CEE23B~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html


@kombi: in der schweiz lachen franken und nicht Öre und das ganze soll auch erst 2014 kommen, ihr könnt also dieses jahr noch durchfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (25. Januar 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab ich mich gefragt obs unter den bedingungen noch sinnvoll ist in der schweiz urlaub zu machen oder druchzufahren.



Wo möchtest du denn sonst Urlaub (im Winter) machen du kennst doch nur die Schweiz (Arosa)


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Januar 2011)

ich will gar nirgends anders urlaub machen, wieso auch? in der schweiz/arosa gefällts mir ja


----------



## Kulminator (27. Januar 2011)

Moin Moin, fährt zufälligerweise zur Zeit jemand? Abends oder am WE?


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Januar 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Moin Moin, fährt zufälligerweise zur Zeit jemand? Abends oder am WE?



Naja, fahre zur Zeit morgens um 600 zur Arbeit und Abends um 600 wieder zurück...


----------



## Kulminator (27. Januar 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Naja, fahre zur Zeit morgens um 600 zur Arbeit und Abends um 600 wieder zurück...



Respekt ...  

Abends 600 könnte ich mir noch vorstellen. Morgens 600 geht ja gar net.


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. Januar 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Naja, fahre zur Zeit morgens um 600 zur Arbeit und Abends um 600 wieder zurück...



Mit dem Fahrrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (27. Januar 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Moin Moin, fährt zufälligerweise zur Zeit jemand? Abends oder am WE?



SA/SO 1300 ab B 8 ?


----------



## Kulminator (27. Januar 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> SA/SO 1300 ab B 8 ?



klingt gut ... mit Pfäferenz auf Sa ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Januar 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> SA/SO 1300 ab B 8 ?



SaB81300 OK! 
Leicht, mittel oder Schwer?
Gehe heute abend in die Werkstatt und rep. erst mal das Mittlere (Schaltwerk).


----------



## Igetyou (27. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen
Ich werde ab dem 1.4.2011 nach Hanau ziehen um bei der Firma mit dem Anfangsbuchstaben H zu arbeiten.
Haben euern Thread mal überflogen. Scheint ein ganz netter Haufen hier zu sein.

Ich hätte ein paar Fragen an euch!
Könnte ich mal mit euch mitfahren wenn es soweit ist?
Wäre cool wenn ich ein paar Gleichgesinnte in meiner Umgebung kennenlernen würde.
Ich bin mit mein Bike eher in der Kategorie Allmountain/Enduro einzuordnen. Fahre im Moment im Harz (Heimat) und Tanaus (Job) herum. Wir fahren immer Touren zwischen 25-45 km.
Gegen einen Bikeparkbesuch ist auch nichts einzuwenden.

Wäre nett wenn ich mal ein Feedback bekommen würde.

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Kulminator (27. Januar 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> Ich werde ab dem 1.4.2011 nach Hanau ziehen um bei der Firma mit dem Anfangsbuchstaben H zu arbeiten.
> Haben euern Thread mal überflogen. Scheint ein ganz netter Haufen hier zu sein.
> 
> ...



Da heisse ich dich mal im Namen der Spessartwölfe ganz herzlich willkommen. Klar kannste gerne bei uns mitfahren. Mit Allmountain / Enduro bist du hier bestens aufgehoben. Und deine neue Firma H ist übrigens auch gleich neben meiner Firma V...


----------



## Kulminator (27. Januar 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> SaB81300 OK!
> Leicht, mittel oder Schwer?
> Gehe heute abend in die Werkstatt und rep. erst mal das Mittlere (Schaltwerk).



ich nehm mein Schweres - also für dich mittel ... und für andere leicht...


----------



## Mtb Ede (27. Januar 2011)

Erst gedacht der Hot Rod zieht nach HU wegen dem Benutzerbildwirbel...

Igetyou: Passt gut, willkommen.

SA erst mal das leichtere.


----------



## Igetyou (27. Januar 2011)

Das hört sich doch super an!!
Danke für die nette Begrüßung. Das freut mich!
Wenn die nächsten Wochenende gutes Wetter ist werden ich evtl. schon mal mit dem Auto nach HU kommen um mit euch ne Runde zu drehen.
Wieviel km fahrt ihr immer so? Will keine Bremsklotz sein.

Seit ihr auch abundzu mal am Feldberg / Hohemark?

Gruß


----------



## Kulminator (27. Januar 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch super an!!
> Danke für die nette Begrüßung. Das freut mich!
> Wenn die nächsten Wochenende gutes Wetter ist werden ich evtl. schon mal mit dem Auto nach HU kommen um mit euch ne Runde zu drehen.
> Wieviel km fahrt ihr immer so? Will keine Bremsklotz sein.
> ...



keine Sorge, wir werden uns mit Distanz und Tempo schon einig. Schlimmstenfalls wartest du eben auf uns 

Feldberg / Hohemark sind wir zwar eigentlich viel zu selten.


----------



## Kulminator (27. Januar 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> SA erst mal das leichtere.



sieht Sa ganz nach einer "Ransom - Freak - Bass" Runde aus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Januar 2011)

Klasse!








Wetter wahrscheinlich gut, Freak fast wieder einsatzbereit (noch einmal kleine Feinjustagen...) dann kanns ja losgehen > HK  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Igetyou*: Neue Mitfahrer gerne Willkommen im Club (sag ich mal als der Alterspräsi)


----------



## Kulminator (28. Januar 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Klasse!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei aller Euphorie bitte ich auf mein Konditionsdefizit Rücksicht zu nehmen: gaaaanz langsam hoch - und in komfortabler Speed runter. Einverstanden?


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Januar 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Bei aller Euphorie bitte ich auf mein *Konditionsdefizit* Rücksicht zu nehmen: gaaaanz langsam hoch - und in komfortabler Speed runter. Einverstanden?



*Zadni Vymluvi*...(Tcheschich) No excuses würde ich sagen...
Sonst muß ich aus lauter Mitleid mein Big Bike nehmen


----------



## Kulminator (28. Januar 2011)

Du kannst meinetwegen deinen Oktavia vor dir herschieben - meine Bergauftempo habe ich gepostet...


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Januar 2011)

bergauf fahrn ist ne gute gelegenheit sein gleichgewichtsgefühl zu verbessern


----------



## Kulminator (28. Januar 2011)

gibts für vorne eigentlich 16er oder 18er Übersetzungen?


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Januar 2011)

Yessss, zu Hause, schön heiss geduscht. Jetzt Kohldampf.
War ein geiler Trip durchs Revier mit Ede & Kulmi 
Trails schön zu fahren bis auf ein paar Stellen, die mal wieder geputzt werden müssen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (29. Januar 2011)

Ja, heute war ein schöner Tag


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Januar 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ja, heute war ein schöner Tag



Stimme zu, bis auf den Umstand dass - wie gesehen - die Haselnuss schon blüht und ich heute Abend rote Augen habe wie ein weisses Karnickel. Tabletten sind eingeworfen, mal sehen wie die Nacht wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (29. Januar 2011)

Mein geschundener Körper schreit nach Ruhe ... 

War aber trotzdem wieder mal super, unser Revier zu durchforsten.


----------



## Kulminator (30. Januar 2011)

:kotz:


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. Januar 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> :kotz:



Wieeee?
Magen verdorben am schlechten Kuchen aufm HK?

Oder nur allgemeines muskuläres Unwohlsein?


----------



## Kulminator (30. Januar 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wieeee?
> Magen verdorben am schlechten Kuchen aufm HK?
> 
> Oder nur allgemeines muskuläres Unwohlsein?



nö, nur falscher Mausklick


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo Jungs,

ich wollte das Thema FINALE 2011 noch mal aufgreifen.

Mein Wissensstand nach der Weihnachtsfeier ist der, das der Bruder, Rocky, Kulmi, und ich in der Woche vom 18.06.-25.06.2011 fahren.
Unterkunft sollte eine Finka sein.

Ist das so noch aktuell ?


----------



## Zilli (30. Januar 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ist das so noch aktuell ?


Von mir aus ja, d.h. ich bin wie gesagt nicht dabei, da wir mittlerweile entschieden haben, ab 24.06. für ein paar Tage nach London fahren.
Ich wünsche Euch schöne Vorfreude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (31. Januar 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> ich wollte das Thema FINALE 2011 noch mal aufgreifen.
> 
> ...



Hi Ede,
Sorry aber ich bin dieses Jahr raus
Leider passt der Termin nicht in meine Planung.(wie schon gesagt ist mir zu spät für Finale) 
Nächstes Jahr wieder im Mai dann bin ich wieder dabei.
// Rocky


----------



## Mtb Ede (31. Januar 2011)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hi Ede,
> Sorry aber ich bin dieses Jahr raus
> Leider passt der Termin nicht in meine Planung.(wie schon gesagt ist mir zu spät für Finale)
> Nächstes Jahr wieder im Mai dann bin ich wieder dabei.
> // Rocky



Sehr schade


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Februar 2011)

Ich muss ebenfalls passen. 
Mein diesjähriges Urlaubsbudget ist vollumfänglich für den Sommerurlaub gebunden.


----------



## Kulminator (1. Februar 2011)

Ede, wir müssen uns demnächst kurzschliessen ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Februar 2011)

Soo, schön gerollt und dabei Life Cycles angesehen.
Mannomann, da bleibt einem der Mund offen stehen  Musik klasse, gut laut zu hören. Der Nachbar soll ja auch was davon haben 
Sehr stimmungsvoll, poetisch, soulig gefilmt & gefahren. Nicht so brutal krachende Action.
Auf eine Stelle im Trail die Kamera gerichtet, vergeht ein ganzes Jahr in 15 Sekunden. Genial gefilmt, sehr schöne Details. Hommage an alle Ganzjahresbiker, egal wie verschlammt der Trail ist.
Will wieder raus in den Wald


----------



## _jazzman_ (4. Februar 2011)

Wenn alle nach und nach absagen und Finale für ein paar Tage zu weit ist, euch Kaiserschmarrn statt Pizza auch recht ist, dann könnt ihr ja auch ein paar Tage nach Saalbach Hinterglemm kommen.  Dort sind mit der Jokercard, die es seit letztem Sommer gibt, alle Lifte (Schattberg X-Press, Zwölferkogel, Reiterkogel, Kohlmaisbahn, Asitzbahn) kostenlos integriert, so oft man Bock hat zu shuttlen. Sollten X-Line, adidas Freeride und Hacklbergalm dann zu langweilig werden, ruft Leogang oder der Wildkogel (Rob J Supertrail) gleich um die Ecke.

VG
Niko


----------



## Hot Rod1 (4. Februar 2011)

Das kann ich nur empfehlen! Saalbach ist supergeil und langweilig wird euch da bestimmt nicht. Wäre also ein echte Alternative.
Gruß,
HR


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. Februar 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Life Cycles



hört u. schaut sich gut an. ist der schon auf bluray erhältlich?


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. Februar 2011)

wer lesen (googlen) kann...



schon wieder 60 mark für bunte bilder raushauen...


----------



## Kulminator (4. Februar 2011)

Samstag 1300 B8 - Fernblick, Michelbacher Weinberge 

Wer kommt nicht mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Februar 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Samstag 1300 B8 - Fernblick, Michelbacher Weinberge
> 
> Wer kommt nicht mit?



Ich, vermutlich. 
Entweder habe ich heute einen ganz heftigen Allergieanfall oder es entwickelt sich ne fette Erkältung. Keine Ahnung, wie ich die Nacht rumkriegen soll, bekomme z.Zt. jedenfalls keine Luft


----------



## Kulminator (5. Februar 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ich, vermutlich.
> Entweder habe ich heute einen ganz heftigen Allergieanfall oder es entwickelt sich ne fette Erkältung. Keine Ahnung, wie ich die Nacht rumkriegen soll, bekomme z.Zt. jedenfalls keine Luft



gute Besserung, Kombi.


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Februar 2011)

Danke,
wie schon befürchtet, fette Erkältung...
Ich mache heute mal langsam d.h. kein bike


----------



## Kulminator (5. Februar 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Samstag 1300 B8 - Fernblick, Michelbacher Weinberge
> 
> Wer kommt nicht mit?



Korrektur (mir ist was dazwischengekommen): 

Heute 1400 B8 - max 2.5 Stunden


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Februar 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Korrektur (mir ist was dazwischengekommen):
> 
> Heute 1400 B8 - max 2.5 Stunden



Bin dabei.


----------



## Kulminator (5. Februar 2011)

war um halb sechs zuhause. Die Grünen hätten mich nicht auflesen dürfen. 
Manno mann war das heute eine Schweinerei - hat aber trotzdem Spass gemacht. Grösstenteils sind die Wege einigermassen befahrbar - kosten aber richtig viel Kraft, weil man fast überall einsinkt. 

Ede, die Jacke heisst COUNTDOWN SO. Ist auf der Herstellerseite von Gore beschrieben.


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Februar 2011)

Danke Kulmi ich schau mal, in der MTB war es die Gore Tool.

Kombi : Gute Besserung!


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Februar 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Danke Kulmi ich schau mal, in der MTB war es die Gore Tool.
> 
> Kombi : Gute Besserung!



Danke! Habe den Mittag verknackt, hat mir gut getan, aber die Birne ist immer noch zu


----------



## Kulminator (9. Februar 2011)

Haaaaallo         

alles fit für unseren heutigen Sieg gegen unsere südländischen Freunde ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Februar 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Haaaaallo
> 
> alles fit für unseren heutigen Sieg gegen unsere südländischen Freunde ?



Selber haaaallo,
wieder zu lange gearbeitet, Erkältung am Abklingen, war jetzt mal 90min auf der Rolle (sehr mühsam, mit häufigem Naseputzen, habe aber das rumlungern nicht mehr ausgehalten) und werde jetzt noch mal ne Stunde arbeiten um mich für morgen vorzubereiten.
Denke dass ich zum WE wieder fit bin.


----------



## Kulminator (9. Februar 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Selber haaaallo,
> wieder zu lange gearbeitet, Erkältung am Abklingen, war jetzt mal 90min auf der Rolle (sehr mühsam, mit häufigem Naseputzen, habe aber das rumlungern nicht mehr ausgehalten) und werde jetzt noch mal ne Stunde arbeiten um mich für morgen vorzubereiten.
> Denke dass ich zum WE wieder fit bin.



es gibt 2 Dinge, die mir den Abend ziemlich vermiesen würden:
1) Arbeit
2) die Rolle ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. Februar 2011)

Wer kommt nicht mit?


----------



## Kulminator (10. Februar 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wer kommt nicht mit?



Wann und wo?


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Februar 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wann und wo?



Exactamente, Senor!?
Samstag, die üblichen Verdächtigen zur üblichen Stund' auf den üblichen (Ab-)Wegen?


----------



## Kulminator (10. Februar 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Exactamente, Senor!?
> Samstag, die üblichen Verdächtigen zur üblichen Stund' auf den üblichen (Ab-)Wegen?



Si ... 

aber erst mal sehen, wie das Wetter nicht wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (11. Februar 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wann und wo?



Neuer Supertrail...absolut geheim...

Evtl. am SO da W. besser wie SA ? SA ist aber auch nicht möglich.


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Februar 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Neuer Supertrail...absolut geheim...
> 
> Evtl. am SO da W. besser wie SA ? SA ist aber auch nicht möglich.



Weatherforecast rulez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich seh's so: wenns pisselt, dann bin ich lieber Sonntags am Start, dann aber auch volles Rohr.
Morje is Karneval 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 da will ich abends was erleben. Kann also bedeuten, wenn wir morschemittag trailen, dann habe ich ein Zeitlimit.
Ansonsten bin ich schwer gespannt. Dickes bike?


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. Februar 2011)

...das aller dickste...


----------



## Kulminator (12. Februar 2011)

... Kettenfahrzeug passt heute am besten ... 

Mangels Verfügbarkeit eines geeigneten Untersatzes für heutige Bodenverhältnisse bin ich für heute raus... Hope for Sunday...


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. Februar 2011)

SO o.k.


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Februar 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> SO o.k.



SO confirmed 
Da kann ich jetzt / nachmittags noch im Keller werkeln und heute abend dem Gotte Jokus opfern


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Februar 2011)

Mich plagt seit 'ner Woche eine Erkältung -verzichte deswegen heute sogar auf den Stadionbesuch.


----------



## Kulminator (13. Februar 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Gotte Jokus



was'n das?


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Februar 2011)

Schlechte Nachricht, Männer

Meine Frau sagt mir, ich soll nicht biken gehen und ich glaube sie hat Recht...meine Erkältung ist noch da, soweit, daß ich gestern Abend nur mit Mühe und unter Verbrauch von 20 Taschentüchern die Kernevalssitzung überstanden habe. 
Kurz, mir gehts noch nicht so daß ich auch nur 20km überstehen würde. Bin raus für heute, sorry. Werde mich auskurieren.


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. Februar 2011)

Siffdeluxe daher schlage ich Wanderung zum HK vor.

Treffpunkt 1300 Ziegelei Alzenau.

Wer kommt nicht mit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (13. Februar 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Siffdeluxe daher schlage ich Wanderung zum HK vor.
> 
> Treffpunkt 1300 Ziegelei Alzenau.
> 
> Wer kommt nicht mit ?



ich ... 

ist zwar ein guter Vorschlag, aber heute ist es mir definitiv zu versifft - egal wofür... Sofa is calling...


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. Februar 2011)

Ich kenn die Antworten hier zu 99,9 % schon bevor sie geschrieben sind...

...wenn es ein Absagenranking gibt, dann ist dieser Thread unter den ersten drei...


----------



## Kulminator (15. Februar 2011)

ich


----------



## Kulminator (15. Februar 2011)

muss


----------



## Kulminator (15. Februar 2011)

hier


----------



## Kulminator (15. Februar 2011)

etwas


----------



## Kulminator (15. Februar 2011)

Platz


----------



## Kulminator (15. Februar 2011)

gewinnen


----------



## Kulminator (15. Februar 2011)

Besser jetzt . 

Stubai is calling me ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Februar 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Besser jetzt .
> 
> Stubai is calling me ....



Vergiss die Spikes nicht!
Viel Spaß.


----------



## Kulminator (16. Februar 2011)

Spikes? Wofür?


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Februar 2011)

Wieder mal ein gelungener Ritt auf den Boliden über & rund um den HK.
Ede motiviert bis in die Haarspitzen 
War ein bissl nasskalt, aber noch zu ertragen. Die heisse Dusche hat mich wieder aufgetaut.


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. Februar 2011)

Kombi: Danke!


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Februar 2011)

Mannomann, wenn ich mir das klasse Video in der ersten Rubrik auf der Startseite ansehe, dann kommt mir 
a) der Zorn hoch, daß es letztes Jahr im Mai (!) in Todtnau so siffig war, dass das hier gezeigte def. nicht ging
b) der Bock, es noch mal zu versuchen


----------



## Hot Rod1 (21. Februar 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Mannomann, wenn ich mir das klasse Video in der ersten Rubrik auf der Startseite ansehe, dann kommt mir
> a) der Zorn hoch, daß es letztes Jahr im Mai (!) in Todtnau so siffig war, dass das hier gezeigte def. nicht ging
> b) der Bock, es noch mal zu versuchen




Wenn ihr dann nach Todtnau fahrt, dann sagt Bescheid...ich komm dann gerne mit 
Gruß
HR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Februar 2011)

Übernächste Woche geht's erst noch mal in den Schnee, danach können wir wieder über Zweiradeskapaden reden.


----------



## Kulminator (23. Februar 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> letztes Jahr im Mai (!) in Todtnau so siffig war



nicht nur das - dort halten sich auch ziemlich krasse Freaks auf


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Februar 2011)

Absurfen Samstag, die üblichen Verdächtigen, die übliche Zeit, am üblichen Ort ?


----------



## Kulminator (25. Februar 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Absurfen Samstag, die üblichen Verdächtigen, die übliche Zeit, am üblichen Ort ?



grundsätzlich ja, wir müssten aber früher starten als sonst. 12oo? Geht das?  Morgen abend geniesst Herr Schröder meine volle Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. Februar 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Absurfen Samstag, die üblichen Verdächtigen, die übliche Zeit, am üblichen Ort ?



Bin dabei.


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Februar 2011)

Brothers, ja, was jetzt, 1200 oder 1300? Kalt ists aber schön. Ich bin heute mittelschwer am Start. Fernblickrunde & Weinberge?
Ich möchte jetzt um 1000 noch das Auto meiner Frau in die Werkstatt bringen, da steht auch noch ne deutliche Diskussion an 
Heute abend fällt erst mal alles aus, habe noch eine Aufgabe von meinem CC reingedrückt bekommen, die muss ich So um 1000 abliefern


----------



## Kulminator (26. Februar 2011)

13oo - B8

ich mach mich schon etwas früher auf und surfe gemütlich durch die Bulau. 
Fernblick: noi - zu siffig . 
Besser: Barbarossoquelle, Buchberg...


----------



## Kulminator (26. Februar 2011)

was ein Ausritt heute - und das bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen. Da muss sich Herr Schröder anstrengen, um mithalten zu können...


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. Februar 2011)

Ja war wieder gut, besonders das Gehübbe zum Schluss auf der BH hat Spass gemacht...


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Februar 2011)

**Buuuurrrps** / **Bäuerchen**
So, ordentlich Kohlenhydrate verklappt und die Speicher wieder aufgefüllt. 

Top Wetter, heute. Das schreit schon sehr bald nach Shorts für den Ausritt. Nette Trailtour mit den Brothers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (27. Februar 2011)

bin mir nicht so ganz sicher, ob gestern die Schenkelmuskeln oder die Bauchmuskeln stärker gefordert wurden?


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Februar 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> bin mir nicht so ganz sicher, ob gestern die Schenkelmuskeln oder die Bauchmuskeln stärker gefordert wurden?



Hey, tell us...


----------



## Mtb Ede (27. Februar 2011)

K- Chef hast Du mal die Kommentare im Fotoalbum zur damals gefundenen Bigfoot-Hirnmasse gelesen...?


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Februar 2011)

ja, stört mich aber nicht 

Ach ja, übrigens, 

**Buuuuuuurrrps**
haben fertisch mit 1a selbstgemachter Spanischer Tortilla, dazu Serrano-Schinken, Pata Negra Chorizo und Oliven...

Ich glaube, ich muß heute abend noch mal auf die Rolle um die zugelegten Röllchen zu zügeln. Wetter war ja heute nicht so, wir hatten gestern Glück


----------



## Kulminator (27. Februar 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hey, tell us...



im Herbst kommt Herr Schröder mit neuem Programm - Teilnahme ist schon gesetzt...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (28. Februar 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> im Herbst kommt Herr Schröder mit neuem Programm - Teilnahme ist schon gesetzt...



Das wäre eine Überlegung wert. Fand ihn auch immer spitze.

HuHu erstmal. France kann mich jetzt mal echt am A** Lecken.

Was sonnst so passiert?


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Februar 2011)

Aufgrund des überraschend guten Wetters fahre ich jetzt nach Hause ohne Arbeit mit nach Hause zu nehmen, kleide mich um und setze mit auf mein Radl, klemme das Lichtlein an den Lenker und drehe eine Runde...
Wer mit will soll mich auf dem Mobile anrufen


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. Februar 2011)

Eben erst heim gekommen...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. März 2011)

Überlege heute mal eine Runde um den Grünen See zu fahren. Mal gucken was die Beschaffenheit macht. Werde aber schon so gegen 16.00 16.30 los machen, da ich Abends noch wo hin muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (1. März 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Aufgrund des überraschend guten Wetters fahre ich jetzt nach Hause ohne Arbeit mit nach Hause zu nehmen, kleide mich um und setze mit auf mein Radl, klemme das Lichtlein an den Lenker und drehe eine Runde...



die Idee hatte ich gestern auch mal gaaanz kurz - bis das 14 Uhr Meeting auf 17 Uhr verschoben wurde


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. März 2011)

Grüner See hat spaß gemacht, nur wollte die Kondition nicht so wie ich wollte  .
Ein, Zwei Wege sind leider verspert da ziemlig viele Bäume umgefallen sind. Betroffen ist auch leider der kleine steile abgang ( wo unten die geteerte Sackgasse ist ). Schade hat immer spaß gemacht.

P.S. mal was anderes.
Ein Freund von mir Arbeitet in einer Aufkleber Firma und ich wollte ihn mal wegen einem Schriftzug für das Bike fragen. Wollte mir mein Nick dezent aufs Oberrohr kleben. Und siehe da ich könnte für ein paar Leute das Kostenlos bekommen. Besteht denn Interesse?


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. März 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> die Idee hatte ich gestern auch mal gaaanz kurz - bis das 14 Uhr Meeting auf 17 Uhr verschoben wurde



Mittwoch ist auch noch ein (sonniger) Tag 
Ich hänge mal den Akku ans Netz, mal schaun' wie sich der morgige Berufsalltag so entwickelt und dann bin ich wieder auf der Piste. Tel.Nr. ist ja bekannt.


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. März 2011)

Es ist zwar frrrisch und windig, ich kippe aber noch einen Espresso und dann gehts raus für ne Waldrunde


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. März 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir Arbeitet in einer Aufkleber Firma und ich wollte ihn mal wegen einem Schriftzug für das Bike fragen. Wollte mir mein Nick dezent aufs Oberrohr kleben. Und siehe da ich könnte für ein paar Leute das Kostenlos bekommen. Besteht denn Interesse?



Danke für die Info, aber ich nehme Abstand von der Bekleberei. Da pappt schon genug drauf. Die Forke am Fusion habe ich auch schon entkleidet und es sind nur noch 2 mini-Aufkleber drauf...dafür die richtigen


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. März 2011)

WE Wetter wird gut,...mal über Taunus nachdenken...?

Sofa: In welchem Jahr wäre denn die Übergabe der Aufkleber...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. März 2011)

Ede, dachte das wir am WE hier mal eine Runde zusammen drehen!


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. März 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ede, dachte das wir am WE hier mal eine Runde zusammen drehen!



Ist mir auch recht. Sag was an.


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. März 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ist mir auch recht. Sag was an.



Taunus oder lokal ist o.k. Bin am Start, auch wenn aktuell die Nase vom Pollenflug läuft.
Taunus ist aber u.U. geiler, wenn wir die einschlägigen Wege fänden.
Heute erst megaspät von der Arbeit gekommen, fragt nicht wieviel Stunden das heute wieder waren 
Da ist das NRiden heute ausgefallen.
Übrigens, gestern abend bei meiner Rundfahrt so um 1930 traf ich ca. 10 betrunkene Gesellen an, die sich gerade für ein Bad im Main entkleideten, die ersten standen da schon in Unter- oder Badehosen mit Sekt pulle in der Hand...Sachen gibts...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (4. März 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ist mir auch recht. Sag was an.





Kombinatschef schrieb:


> .... Fernblickrunde & Weinberge?....



Das das ja letztes mal verschoben wurde, wie währe es jetzt? War die ganze Woche Trocken. Aber im Guiden bin ich eine Niete.

Sollten vieleicht Samstag fahren, da scheint das Wetter besser zu sein.
Wenn wir im Taunus fahren sollten, müsste mich einer mitnehmen!


----------



## Kulminator (4. März 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ede, dachte das wir am WE hier mal eine Runde zusammen drehen!



So, bin wieder im Lande. Hab mir wahrscheinlich irgendwas eingefangen.  Da muss ich erst sehen, wie es mir morgen geht?


----------



## Kulminator (5. März 2011)

für mehr als eine kleine Runde reichts es heute nicht. Plant mal ohne mich.... 

@ Sofa: Aufkleber wäre klasse. Bitte in weisser Schrift....


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. März 2011)

1300 b8 ?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. März 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> für mehr als eine kleine Runde reichts es heute nicht. Plant mal ohne mich....
> 
> @ Sofa: Aufkleber wäre klasse. Bitte in weisser Schrift....



Wie groß ? Was für ein Schriftzug und schriftart ?



Mtb Ede schrieb:


> 1300 b8 ?



Gebongt


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. März 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> 1300 b8 ?



Bin badei, mittelschwer (aber noch nicht repariert, mal sehen wie sehr es knirscht)


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. März 2011)

Kombi dann hole ich dich wieder ab?
Gegen 12.40 Uhr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (5. März 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Kombi dann hole ich dich wieder ab?
> Gegen 12.40 Uhr ?



Yep


----------



## Kulminator (5. März 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wie groß ? Was für ein Schriftzug und schriftart ?



nicht so gross - max 5 cm lang. Schriftart am besten was neutrales, wie z.B. Arial. Wäre schön, wenn du mehrere Aufkleber machen könntest (2 fürs Nicolai und 2 fürs Rotwild und 2 fürs ...  ).


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. März 2011)

Heute war mal wieder richtig geil.. Geiles Wetter, geile Typen und geile Stimmung. Schreit nach Wiederholung


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. März 2011)

Jungs! sehr sahnig heute...hab ein paar goile Pics...

Sofa: von null auf fette Performance: Respekt!

Im Briefkasten war die neue Freeride...nochmal goil !


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. März 2011)

Also 


























Ede das 2. ist der Terminator 
Würde dir aber das decente Burning Ede empfehlen.


----------



## Kulminator (5. März 2011)

die SofaSurfer Schrift gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. Kannst du die Buchstaben auch spiegeln (also jeden einzelnen Buchstaben)? 

wo seid ihr denn heute gewesen?


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. März 2011)

Lustig war's heute 
Top Wetter, coole Fahrer, so lieben wir das 
Schöne Fotos, wir müssen dann aber wirklich mit der Semi-Pro Ausstattung mal ein paar Serien schiessen


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. März 2011)

Wer hätte denn heute Lust und Zeit nochmal eine Runde zu drehen? 
13.00 14.00 Uhr B8!! Mit oder ohne Foto?


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. März 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wer hätte denn heute Lust und Zeit nochmal eine Runde zu drehen?
> 13.00 14.00 Uhr B8!! Mit oder ohne Foto?



Böcke schon, aber ich muß mich heute wirklich um Haus&Weib kümmern. Falls es kurzfristig doch noch was wird poste ich noch mal bzw. rufe an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (6. März 2011)

Sofa: 1400 B8 ist o.k. mit Knipse.

 Für die Aufkleber gefällt mir die Sofa Surfer Schrift auch am besten.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. März 2011)

Ok dann 14.00 Uhr B8. Kombi werde 13.00 nochmal rein schauen. Wenn du mitkommen willst hol ich dich dann 13.40 ab.


----------



## urs86 (6. März 2011)

servus !!!!

bin neu hier  

komme aus Gründau - Rothenbergen und bin heute über Buchberg und Dicken tanne (somborn) weiter richtung michelbach weinberg und zu den  ?? dörsthöfen ?? gefahren 
von dort aus bin ich zum hahnenkamm hoch leider kenne ich von denen dörsthöfen keinen weg hoch . Somit bin ich an ein paar koppeln in den wald gefahren und an einem Roten Haus das im Wald ist vorbei gekommen ( dort gibt es auch einen drop ) vieleicht wisst ihr wo ich meine.

jedenfalls ist mir leider kein richtiger weg bekannt wie ich auf den hahnenkamm komme darum bin ich die trails lang 

könnt ihr mir eine strecke sagen welche wegen ich folgen muss ??????

naja war dann oben einfach nur PLATT. Bin dann wieder zurück zu den dörsthöfen und in den Wald zum Fehrnblick und dann hinten nach Horbach runter. 

Dann gings fahrrad wege weiter nach Altenmittlau-Bernbach-niedermittlauund Rothenbergen 

anbei ich fahre ein stumpjumper in weiß/schwarz

vieleicht fahren wir ja mal aneinander vorbei dann wisst ihr wer ich bin.
Habe vor öffter in die richtung zu fahren und den hahnenkamm erkunden 

muss noch en bissi an der kondition arbeiten und kann vieleicht dann mal mit euch fahren 

liebe grüße urs86


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. März 2011)

Hallo urs86, als Hahnenkamm Sachverständige können wir Dir dort alles zeigen...
wenn Du den HK hochkommst ist das ausreichende Kondition, wie Du ihn runterfährst ist bei uns der Schwerpunkt.

Wir treffen uns meistens 1300 Uhr SA und oder SO am B8 Parkplatz zwischen Kahl und HU-Wolfgang. Mitfahren und Spass haben.

Sofa: Gute Show heute


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. März 2011)

Ede war Super heute . Mega Gaudi.....Mega Wetter.... Und Mega Spaß, was will MAN(N) mehr.
Hier mal ein paar Eindrücke.


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. März 2011)

Hey, cool...der schwarze Ritter fliegt über den Knüppeldamm 
Da habe ich ja was versäumt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (7. März 2011)

so, ich habe mein Lämpchen auch mal wieder aufgeladen. Wenn ich morgen rechtzeitig loskomme, würde ich so gegen 17:30 uhr zu einem nächtlichen Abenteuer starten. Hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (7. März 2011)

Habe Morgen Abend leider keine Zeit.
Kulmi leider geht das mit dem Spiegelverkehrt nicht. Mann kann die ganze Schrift Spiegeln aber nicht jeden Buchstaben einzeln. Habe jetzt einfach welche in Weiß und die SofaSurfer Schrift in Auftrag gegeben. Hoffe ist ok.


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. März 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> so, ich habe mein Lämpchen auch mal wieder aufgeladen. Wenn ich morgen rechtzeitig loskomme, würde ich so gegen 17:30 uhr zu einem nächtlichen Abenteuer starten. Hat jemand Interesse?



Naja, habe diese Woche eine Workshopwoche, da weiss ich nicht vorhersehbar, wann ich abends raus komme...also eher nicht mit mir rechnen


----------



## Kulminator (7. März 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Kulmi leider geht das mit dem Spiegelverkehrt nicht. Mann kann die ganze Schrift Spiegeln aber nicht jeden Buchstaben einzeln. Habe jetzt einfach welche in Weiß und die SofaSurfer Schrift in Auftrag gegeben. Hoffe ist ok.



schade, war nur so ne Idee. Nicolai schafft das doch auch?  
Aber ich freu mich auch über die ganz normale SofaSurfer Schrift... 
Schade wegen morgen abend - es soll ja nochmal schön werden und v.a. wärmer als heute...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (7. März 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> schade, war nur so ne Idee. Nicolai schafft das doch auch?
> Aber ich freu mich auch über die ganz normale SofaSurfer Schrift...
> Schade wegen morgen abend - es soll ja nochmal schön werden und v.a. wärmer als heute...



Man hätte Dein Namen Spiegelverkehrt als Bild einschicken müssen. Dann würde es gehen. Nur wollte ich jetzt nicht so ganz viel Arbeit reinstecken 

Leider habe ich morgen ein Termin um 18.30 wird dann ein wenig eng. Überlege ob ich den Tag früh Feierabend mache und mich so gegen 16.00 Uhr auf den Hobel Schmeiße und schnell die BH hoch und runter. Da das Wetter noch ausgenutz werden muss.


----------



## Kulminator (7. März 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Überlege ob ich den Tag früh Feierabend mache und mich so gegen 16.00 Uhr auf den Hobel Schmeiße und schnell die BH hoch und runter. Da das Wetter noch ausgenutz werden muss.



1600 ist definitiv zu früh ... schade


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. März 2011)

Kulmi: 1730 war leider nicht zu schaffen.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. März 2011)

War heute bis in die Haarspitzen Motiviert. Bei dem Wetter kein Wunder. Nur komisch das ich kein einzigen Biker gesehen habe

Bin heute nach Hause und habe mich gleich auf das Bike geschwungen. Ende vom Lied, die Birkenhainer hoch, bis zum Klappermühlchen runter, zur Birkenhainer hoch, die Birkenheiner runter und weil es sooo mega gaudi gemacht hat, die Birkenhainer wieder hoch, die Birkenhainer wieder runter und ab nach Hause.


----------



## Kulminator (8. März 2011)

@All: WE würde ich gerne einen längeren Ausritt machen. Ggf erst Sonntag?


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. März 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @All: WE würde ich gerne einen längeren Ausritt machen. Ggf erst Sonntag?



Na, Samstag verm. Top-Wetter, eher noch als Sonntag. Der Taunus ruft, Meister!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. März 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Na, Samstag verm. Top-Wetter, eher noch als Sonntag. Der Taunus ruft, Meister!


Taunus würde ich mitkommen.

Habe mal ein wenig rumprobiert. Da ein paar Aufnahmen vom Sonntag dazu einladen.


----------



## Kulminator (9. März 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Na, Samstag verm. Top-Wetter, eher noch als Sonntag. Der Taunus ruft, Meister!



Sa Taunus unconfirmed. 

vielleicht habe ich Samstag Arbeitseinsatz - muss ich erst klären. Sonntag ist definitiv confirmed.

@ Sofa: gute Bilder


----------



## Lucafabian (10. März 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Der Taunus ruft, Meister!





SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Taunus würde ich mitkommen.





Kulminator schrieb:


> Sa Taunus unconfirmed.




taunus ist bikenotstandgebiet...da drücken sich tilmanesen  rum die den bikern nix gönnen....lasst euch nicht erwischen  vielleicht bin ich ja auch dabei....aber ihr fahrt ja immer so schnell hoch


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. März 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> taunus ist bikenotstandgebiet...da drücken sich tilmanesen  rum die den bikern nix gönnen....lasst euch nicht erwischen  vielleicht bin ich ja auch dabei....aber ihr fahrt ja immer so schnell hoch



Wer schneller hochfährt, kann das runterfahren früher geniessen 

Wir fahren aber gerne mit Dir, so schnell oder langsam wie es sich gehört


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. März 2011)

Runterfahren ist cool. Allerdings lassen die Schneeverhältnisse so langsam zu wünschen übrig. Die letzten Meter der Talabfahrten sind wie Wasserski. Na ja, kein Wunder bei dauerhaft strahlendem Sonnenschein.

Morgen geht's noch mal Richtung Marmolada und am Samstag ist die schöne Zeit auch schon wieder rum. Bereitet daheim mal alles vor, in Kürze steige ich auch wieder aktiv ins Geschehen ein.


----------



## Kulminator (11. März 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> taunus ist bikenotstandgebiet...da drücken sich tilmanesen  rum die den bikern nix gönnen....lasst euch nicht erwischen  vielleicht bin ich ja auch dabei....aber ihr fahrt ja immer so schnell hoch



ist jetzt etwa der ganze Taunus Sperrgebiet? Oder nur die bekannten Stellen, die wir ja sowieso niemals befahren würden?!  
Wenn du jemand für langsam Hochfahren brauchst, kannst du voll auf mich zählen. Dem Kombi hängen wir Bleigewichte ans Bike...


----------



## Lucafabian (11. März 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ist jetzt etwa der ganze Taunus Sperrgebiet? Oder nur die bekannten Stellen, die wir ja sowieso niemals befahren würden?!
> Wenn du jemand für langsam Hochfahren brauchst, kannst du voll auf mich zählen. Dem Kombi hängen wir Bleigewichte ans Bike...



das klingt doch gut....kann aber nicht vor 1400 an der hohen mark sein


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. März 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ....
> Wenn du jemand für langsam Hochfahren brauchst, kannst du voll auf mich zählen. Dem Kombi hängen wir Bleigewichte ans Bike...


Also kommst du mit?


----------



## Kulminator (11. März 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Also kommst du mit?



muss ich wohl - der Contenance wegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (11. März 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> muss ich wohl - der Contenance wegen...



Wer ist das denn?


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. März 2011)

Also wenn die geile Contenance kommt...

Morgen 1400 Hohe Mark ? Fahrgemeinschaften ?


----------



## Kulminator (11. März 2011)

lasst euch überraschen ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. März 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Also wenn die geile Contenance kommt...
> 
> Morgen 1400 Hohe Mark ? Fahrgemeinschaften ?



Ja, Fahrgemeinschaften. Ich kann ja max. 3 Radl mitnehmen.
1400 heisst 1315 ab hier. Sofa, Kulmi, Ede, Kombi...da müssen wir verm. doch mit 2 Karren fahren. Wie geschrieben, mir machts nix aus, kann auf jeden Fall fahren. 
Heavy oder mid-heavy...schwierige Entscheidung


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. März 2011)

Wir müssen komplett hochkurbeln, oder fährt der Bus ?

Daher lieber das leichtere. Bin um 1315 bei Dir, Kombi.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. März 2011)

Da mir das Auto fehlt würde ich mich Kombi anschliessen, wenn das ok ist. 
Kulmi watt mit dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (11. März 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wir müssen komplett hochkurbeln



Ach, is dat gei-el! 

Ich werde morgen früh noch ein bissl was am Haus basteln, einkoofen gehen, Bike schmieren, Kupplung dranstecken & Träger anklemmen...
und jetzt nach einer durchaus erfolgreichen wenn auch extr. arbeitsreichen Woche einen feinen Moscato Secco schlürfen.

Meinem Japanischen Berater war es heute sichtlich mulmig angesichts der news aus seiner Heimat. Der fliegt heute abend zurück und weiss noch nicht so recht was ihn erwartet


----------



## Kulminator (11. März 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Da mir das Auto fehlt würde ich mich Kombi anschliessen, wenn das ok ist.
> Kulmi watt mit dir?



wenn ich mich nicht noch kurzfristig als Erdbebenhelfer für Japan melde, bin ich um 1400 an besagtem Orte.  

Bus fährt m.W. noch nicht - sonst hätte der Lugga für 1304 geladen ...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. März 2011)

Also alle bei Kombi..... stell schonmal den Kaffee warm.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. März 2011)

wie fahren aber gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz laaaaaaaaaaaaaaangsam, muß unbedingt noch an meinem gleichgewicht arbeiten 






....wollen wir nicht lieber hochschieben?


----------



## Kulminator (12. März 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie fahren aber gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz laaaaaaaaaaaaaaangsam, muß unbedingt noch an meinem gleichgewicht arbeiten



Vorschlag: wir einigen uns auf "mein" laaaaaaaagsam?


----------



## Lucafabian (12. März 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Vorschlag: wir einigen uns auf "mein" laaaaaaaagsam?



schaun wir mal


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. März 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Vorschlag: wir einigen uns auf "mein" laaaaaaaagsam?












Das kann ja heiter werden


----------



## Lucafabian (12. März 2011)

vielleicht sollten kulmi und ich ne halbe stunde vorher losfahren


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. März 2011)

Wenn aus dem Laaaangsam nicht irgendwan Rückwärts wird isses egal.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. März 2011)

och wenn ich rückwärts hinkriegen würde wär schon toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (12. März 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> vielleicht sollten kulmi und ich ne halbe stunde vorher losfahren



vielleicht sollten wir "oben" parken? 

Hab meinem Grauen eben eine Ölung verpasst. Dann kanns ja dann losgehen...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. März 2011)

Sind alle munter und heil wieder zu Hause angekommen? Habe geduscht, werde jetzt was futtern und den Taunus nochmal Revue passieren lassen.
Geil wars.....


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. März 2011)

Sehr fein, der Ausflug heute 
Auch wenn der erste Eindruck von den vielen Genossen auf dem Parkplatz HM abschreckend war.

Ich lade mal nur harmlose Bilder hoch, grössere Gruppen- oder Aktionfotos habe ich keine brauchbaren, leider habe ich nicht geschnallt zu welchen Sprüngen der rasende Ritter Ede fähig ist und dem entsprechend ein Foto (nicht) geschossen.



 

 

Der Luxx kann schon gut guiden (und der kann auch bergauffahren), es war ein weng' technischer als sonst.
Mein Hüftgold ist bis jetzt noch nicht blau angelaufen, ich glaube der blaue Fleck (schätze Kuchentellergroß wird er) stellt sich bestimmt erst über Nacht ein.

Habe jetzt fein gefuttert, der Wein schmeckt auch schon und es macht sich wohlige Müdigkeit breit


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. März 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


>




Kulmi hier hast du ein halbwegs brauchbares "Bauchfoto"  
Da es oben aufm Feldi nicht gaklappt hat.

Leider habe ich Edes "bike ninety degrees from the body jump" nicht gesehen. Hatte ja nicht mal erkannt das du da am Wegesrand standst.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. März 2011)

heut mach ich mal was ich will, nämlich nix...bin ja so platt und ausgelaugt


----------



## Kulminator (13. März 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bin ja so platt und ausgelaugt



geht mir auch so...

@Sofa: da kenne ich gaaanz andere Aufnahmen ... 

@ Kombi: gute Besserung


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. März 2011)

Ist zwar nicht purer Sonnenschein, würder aber gerne nochmals eine Runde drehen!
Für die die noch nicht genug haben würde ich vorschlagen zwischen 13.00 - 14.00 B8 ?


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. März 2011)

Sofa: 1400 B8 ist o.k.

Luca : Wenn Du mit viel Speed kommst kannst Du geil in den Weg da unten rein springen...also viel Speed maximal gekickt...ich hab so noch nie im Rad gestanden...gerade so gerettet...war fett gestern.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. März 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Sofa: 1400 B8 ist o.k.



Dann bis 1400.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (13. März 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Sofa: 1400 B8 ist o.k.
> 
> Luca : Wenn Du mit viel Speed kommst kannst Du geil in den Weg da unten rein springen...also viel Speed maximal gekickt...ich hab so noch nie im Rad gestanden...gerade so gerettet...war fett gestern.



da fehlt das bilddokument


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. März 2011)

Ede...war SUUUPER eben. Bin jetzt aber echt heilfroh das ich auf dem Sofa liege und mir ein Kaffee schmecken lasse.


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. März 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> geht mir auch so...
> 
> @Sofa: da kenne ich gaaanz andere Aufnahmen ...
> 
> @ Kombi: gute Besserung



Naja, ich laufe etwas 'unrund'...


----------



## Lucafabian (14. März 2011)

@kombi: welche ausmaße hat er denn angenommen?


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. März 2011)

ede goes big u. meinereiner war nicht dabei. doch wie es halt im leben ist- die entscheidenden momente werden nicht fotografisch festgehalten. als entschädigung möchte ich gerne hämatomgrossaufnahmen sehen.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. März 2011)

Jetzt hat man sich an die Sonnenstrahlen so langsam gewöhnt und dann sowas heute Morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (17. März 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Jetzt hat man sich an die Sonnenstrahlen so langsam gewöhnt und dann sowas heute Morgen.



solange das Sonnenstrahlen sind, ist die Welt in Ordnung ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. März 2011)

Männers,

ich würde gerne Sonntag als Fahrtag anpeilen weil
a) Wetter besser
b) ich morgen mal mit meiner Kellerfußbodenrenovierung weiterkommen kann (Krach machen muß).

heimische Gefilde, Ede's neue Sprungschanze?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (18. März 2011)

Also, wenn überhaupt kann ich auch nur Sonntags. Freundin feiert am Samstag Geburtstag. Wenn ich Sonntag Fit bin dann komm ich mit * Angaben ohne SchnapsGewehr "


----------



## Kulminator (19. März 2011)

bin leider anderweitig verplant 

heute vormittag hätte ich noch etwas Zeit, aber bei dem Wetter kriegt mich keiner aufs Radl ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. März 2011)

Melde für heute Einsatzbereitschaft.


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. März 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Melde für heute Einsatzbereitschaft.



Ich auch 

Big Bikes am Heimathügel? Wenn es auch früher als 1300 ginge, wäre das kein Problem


----------



## Staanemer (20. März 2011)

Moin, 
hätte ein Blinddate um 12 Uhr B8 Parkplatz. Mitfahrer sind willkommen.
Für mich wird es eine Dämpfer-Testfahrt zum HK mit schwerem Gerät.

Thomas


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. März 2011)

Schlage 1300 Wasserturm Kahl with very Big Bikes vor...muß noch was schrauben...

Target: HK


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. März 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Schlage 1300 Wasserturm Kahl with very Big Bikes vor...muß noch was schrauben...
> 
> Target: HK



Muss mein veryBB auch noch etwas schmieren und bin dann da


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. März 2011)

JaJa, ich weiss...

ist mir beim zu heiss waschen etwas eingelaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. März 2011)

Ich komm mit.
Kombi: wollen wir uns um 12.40 am der Shell auf der G.Krotzenbergerkreuzung treffen?


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. März 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ich komm mit.
> Kombi: wollen wir uns um 12.40 am der Shell auf der G.Krotzenbergerkreuzung treffen?



Ja, geht in Ordnung


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. März 2011)

Alles sehr sexy heute...


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. März 2011)

***Bäuerchen***Gegessen (Pizza vom Grill, suuperknusprig) und jetzt werfe ich noch mal den Laptop an um für morgen was vorzubereiten. Ich denke, mit einem schönen Rotwein dazu wirds gehen.

Die Filmschnipsel von heute sind ganz gut geworden. Fehlt mir nur mal wieder die Zeit sie zusammenzuschneiden. Ich werde aber noch etwas mehr von den Touren sammeln und dann was richtiges draus machen.
Hat wieder Schbass gemacht mit Euch


----------



## Kulminator (21. März 2011)

brauche diese Woche dringend einen OP Termin bei Doc G. Die hinteren Stopper greifen ins Leere - völlig ohne Druckpunkt. Vor ner Woche im Taunus war noch alles i.O.  ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. März 2011)

Vorschlag: Über Ostern 1-3 Tage bei www.summitride.com buchen. Kurs: Alpineride


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. März 2011)

na also. ede ist wieder richtig heiss. das lässt ja hoffen!

der freeridekurs hört sich auch nicht schlecht an...

ahoi.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (21. März 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Vorschlag: Über Ostern 1-3 Tage bei www.summitride.com buchen. Kurs: Alpineride



 Über Ostern bin ich in Berlin bei meinen Eltern  Sonnst echt gerne.


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. März 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Vorschlag: Über Ostern 1-3 Tage bei www.summitride.com buchen. Kurs: Alpineride



Uups, heftig!

Stehe aber über Ostern nicht zur Verfügung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. März 2011)

mit dem Harald würd ich ja auch mal gerne....aber ostern bin ich in AROSA


----------



## Kulminator (22. März 2011)

DocG hat ausgerechnet bis einschliesslich Mittwoch Urlaub  

Bin also in meiner Not zu Zweirad Schmidt, fummele am Bremshebel so rum und schwupp di wupp hat das Teil wieder einen Druckpunkt. Zu blöd nur, dass ich die Bremsflüssigkeit am Hebel nicht ignorieren kann. Bis zum Wochenende weiss man mehr...


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. März 2011)

war ja klar...


----------



## dschugaschwili (22. März 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mit dem Harald würd ich ja auch mal gerne....aber ostern bin ich in AROSA



vielleicht findest du vorher nach ein wenig zeit für deinen sachsenbeachbacher freund. der hat nämlich sehnsucht nach dir...


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. März 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> war ja klar...



naja, und für den Preis pro Tag kann ich mir 'nen eigenen Berg mit Bikepark kaufen...
...plus Privatshuttle.


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. März 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> naja, und für den Preis pro Tag kann ich mir 'nen eigenen Berg mit Bikepark kaufen...
> ...plus Privatshuttle.



Das ist doch der Kurspreis teilt sich doch durch die Teilnehmer (max5) oder?

// rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (23. März 2011)

meinereiner könnte euch ein interessantes package für eine semiprofessionelle veranstaltung in thüringen schnürren. denkt an euren kohlendioxidausstoß und an eure nachkommen...

ahoi!


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> meinereiner könnte euch ein interessantes package für eine semiprofessionelle veranstaltung in thüringen schnürren. denkt an euren kohlendioxidausstoß und an eure nachkommen...
> 
> ahoi!



Darauf warte ich jetzt schon 2 Jahre!


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. März 2011)

Endgeiles Wetter, heute morgen mit dem Bike zur Arbeit (Frröstel), und jetzt gleich wieder bei Sommersonne zurück. Danach ein Franziskaner Weissbier alkfrei


----------



## Mtb Ede (23. März 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> naja, und für den Preis pro Tag kann ich mir 'nen eigenen Berg mit Bikepark kaufen...
> ...plus Privatshuttle.



natürlich bei 5 Teilnehmern = 97,80 EUR pro Nase für 1 Tag, oder 177,80 EUR für 2 Tage, nicht billig aber wenn man noch was lernen will ist die kleine Gruppe ideal.


----------



## dschugaschwili (23. März 2011)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Darauf warte ich jetzt schon 2 Jahre!



Eine Konkretisierung scheiterte bisher an der lahmarschigkeit der Interessenten. Wie so oft...


----------



## Mtb Ede (23. März 2011)

Erzähl mal was zum Thüringen Package...


----------



## Lucafabian (23. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Eine Konkretisierung scheiterte bisher an der lahmarschigkeit des Anbieters. Wie so oft...


.


----------



## Kulminator (23. März 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> natürlich bei 5 Teilnehmern = 97,80 EUR pro Nase für 1 Tag, oder 177,80 EUR für 2 Tage, nicht billig aber wenn man noch was lernen will ist die kleine Gruppe ideal.



das ist nicht zu teuer, wenn der Veranstalter hält, was er verspricht. NUR Ostern ist dafür ein gaaaanz schlechter Zeitpunkt... 

An meinen grauen Schatz wollten die doch tatsächlich für sage und schreibe 200 EUR zzgl. Einbau einen neuen Code Bremshebel einbauen!?! Habe mich daraufhin für häusliche Pflege entschieden - werde morgen mein gutes Stück wieder nach hause holen und DocG konsultieren...


----------



## dschugaschwili (23. März 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Erzähl mal was zum Thüringen Package...



nein! 
jetzt fühle ich mich erstmal angepißt. und das von jemanden, der sich damit aufgrund eigener betroffenheit (gemeint ist hier die kleintierhaltung und das damit verbundene ständige gassigehen) bestens auskennt.

@ unsuwe: falls es doch noch zu dieser unternehmung kommen sollte, dann will ich im gegenzug diese kleine treksau aus o`bach, die auf deiner freundesliste steht, kennelernen...


----------



## Lucafabian (23. März 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @ unsuwe: falls es doch noch zu dieser unternehmung kommen sollte, dann will ich im gegenzug diese kleine treksau aus o`bach, die auf deiner freundesliste steht, kennelernen...



wen auch immer du meinst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (24. März 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> das ist nicht zu teuer, wenn der Veranstalter hält, was er verspricht. NUR Ostern ist dafür ein gaaaanz schlechter Zeitpunkt...
> 
> An meinen grauen Schatz wollten die doch tatsächlich für sage und schreibe 200 EUR zzgl. Einbau einen neuen Code Bremshebel einbauen!?! Habe mich daraufhin für häusliche Pflege entschieden - werde morgen mein gutes Stück wieder nach hause holen und DocG konsultieren...



Christi Himmelfahrt sind auch noch Termine frei...

Möchte jemand innerhalb der nächsten 2 Stunden ausrücken ?


----------



## Kulminator (24. März 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Christi Himmelfahrt...


... bin ich in Berlin ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. März 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Christi Himmelfahrt sind auch noch Termine frei...
> 
> Möchte jemand innerhalb der nächsten 2 Stunden ausrücken ?



Nee, hatte heute schon ausreichend Rad-Genuss. 
Morgen noch mal zur Arbeit mit dem Rad und dann wird es mit dem schönen Wetter schon wieder Essig sein.
Samstag mal Trail-Reparatur?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. März 2011)

Ede, habe es zu Spät gesehen.

Würde aber am Sonntag gerne eine Runde drehen


----------



## Kulminator (25. März 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> An meinen grauen Schatz wollten die doch tatsächlich für sage und schreibe 200 EUR zzgl. Einbau einen neuen Code Bremshebel einbauen!?! Habe mich daraufhin für häusliche Pflege entschieden - werde morgen mein gutes Stück wieder nach hause holen und DocG konsultieren...



ich erwäge, die alten Avid Code Mag wieder abzunehmen und eine von beiden folgenden montieren:

- Code R von 2011 
oder
- Formula the One von 2010 

jeweils mit 200er Scheiben. Welche würdet ihr mir raten?


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. März 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ich erwäge, die alten Avid Code Mag wieder abzunehmen und eine von beiden folgenden montieren:
> 
> - Code R von 2011
> oder
> ...



Avid Elixir CR.
Aber die Code ist auch O.k.


----------



## Kulminator (25. März 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Avid Elixir CR.
> QUOTE]
> 
> .. die ist doch für CC ? Oder bringe ich da was durcheinander? Was spricht gegen die Formula?


----------



## Staanemer (25. März 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Kombinatschef schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Avid Elixir CR.
> ...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (25. März 2011)

Leute, immer dran denken: Die mit den guten Bremsen fahren immer hinten 
Schönes WE euch und wenn ihr am Sonntag Lust habt, könnt ihr ja mal im Bombenkrater vorbeischauen.
HR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (25. März 2011)

Also morgen Trailpflege und am SO biken, ist das so korrekt?

Kulmi : Hab von der Formula auch nix schlechtes gehört, bin aber mit meinen Shimano Bremsen (Saint,XTR) sehr zufrieden. Die Formula am Rotwild hat gern geklingelt (Scheiben) und ich hatte Spiel an den Hebeln.

HR: am BK stehen wir dann da mit offenem Mund...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (25. März 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> HR: am BK stehen wir dann da mit offenem Mund...



So stehen wir auch immer da wenn die Kiddies loslegen, aber dort kann man sehr schön an seiner Fahrtechnik arbeiten.


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. März 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Kombinatschef schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Avid Elixir CR.
> ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. März 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Also morgen Trailpflege und am SO biken, ist das so korrekt?



Samstag kann ich bestätigen. Komme dann auffm Bike und mit Baggerrucksack. Ab Welz'm oder Kahl-WT? 1300
Sonntag wird problematisch, da fordert mich die Juniora. Parabelwurf, gerader Wurf...oh Mann, da muss ich mich erst mal wieder reinarbeiten.


----------



## Kulminator (25. März 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Kulminator schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Du willst doch nicht etwa meinen schwarz-weissen Brutalo-Hobel in die Kategorie CC stellen?
> ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. März 2011)

Kombi: 1300 ab Welz`m da könnte man je nach Wetter in den PKW steigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (25. März 2011)

Dann klingel ich vormittags mal durch.
Gute Nacht


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (26. März 2011)

Zur Trailpflege kann ich leider nicht erscheinen. Sorry.
Könnte nur am Sonntag.


----------



## Kulminator (26. März 2011)

dito ... muss heute passen ... bin mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt... Morgen noch Fragezeichen?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. März 2011)

Ich würde dann tatsächlich heute erstmalig wieder ins Geschehen eingreifen wollen. Allerdings geht's frühestens ab 13.30 / 14.00 h.

Wenn es Mitstreiter gibt bin ich für Vorschläge offen.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. März 2011)

Hallo,
mir ist heute leider was dazwischen gekommen. Schaffe es heute nicht für ein Ausritt. Sorry.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (27. März 2011)

Supergeil das ihr heute im BK gewesen seid!
@Ede: nochmal Glückwunsch zum sauber gesprungenen Road-Gap!!! Grosses Kino!
Hat echt spaß gemacht.
Schönen Sonntag noch,
HR


----------



## Mtb Ede (27. März 2011)

HR : Dank Deiner Speedvorgabe war der Road-Gap nur halb so schwer...
      und wie Du es gesagt hast zum üben ist der BK sehr geeignet.

Uns hat die Session auch viel Spass gemacht,  wir werden wiederkommen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. März 2011)

Da gibts ja ein schönes Sprung-Bild von Ede 
Na, ich hätte es bei dem Guide auch versuchen sollen 
War net schlecht heute, hat Lust auf mehr gemacht. Dennoch werde ich beim nächsten mal etwas mehr für die Sicherheit einpacken, macht den Kopf frei.


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. März 2011)

Und das war heute gleichzeitig das Winterende





Keine besondere Platzierung, ich konnte mich aber vorarbeiten (um Weihnachten herum auf Platz 1000...).
Schweinehund gut im Griff gehabt.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. März 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> HR : Dank Deiner Speedvorgabe war der Road-Gap nur halb so schwer...
> und wie Du es gesagt hast zum üben ist der BK sehr geeignet.
> 
> Uns hat die Session auch viel Spass gemacht,  wir werden wiederkommen...





Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Da gibts ja ein schönes Sprung-Bild von Ede
> Na, ich hätte es bei dem Guide auch versuchen sollen
> War net schlecht heute, hat Lust auf mehr gemacht. Dennoch werde ich beim nächsten mal etwas mehr für die Sicherheit einpacken, macht den Kopf frei.



Ihr wart am BK??? 
Doppelt schade das ich nicht konnte. Obwohl ja auch nichts erwähnt wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (29. März 2011)

Ich hänge mal den Akku an, ggfs. stehe ich kurzfristig morgen abend für einen NR zur Verfügung (ab 1900/1930 - Wenn ich mein Arbeitspensum durchbekommen habe) - poste dann vorher.

Kommender Samstag = TOP WETTER.

Meiningsumfrage: Männer, mal 'ne längere Tour (Spessartweg 1/2)? Oder heimisch 4 Std. oder nochmal BK?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. März 2011)

Für den Spessartweg reicht die Kondition noch nicht. Für einen längeren Ausritt im Revier bin ich dafür.


----------



## Kulminator (30. März 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Für den Spessartweg reicht die Kondition noch nicht. Für einen längeren Ausritt im Revier bin ich dafür.



dito - aber nicht schon wieder HK ...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (30. März 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> dito - aber nicht schon wieder HK ...



Für einen Längeren Aussritt müsste der HK aber auch auf der Liste stehen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. März 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> dito - aber nicht schon wieder HK ...



Was schwebt dir stattdessen vor?


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. März 2011)

Heute viiiel zu spät nach Hause gekommen. Draußen hats gepisselt. Dann streiche ich eben meinen Keller.
Wochenende droht neues Ungemach.
Noch nicht abzusehen ob und wann ich Samstags und oder Sonntags (doch) arbeiten muß (Großinstallation beaufsichtigen, die am Montag um 6Uhr in Betrieb gehen muß) .
Ergibt sich kurzfristig.


----------



## Kulminator (30. März 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Für den Spessartweg reicht die Kondition noch nicht.





SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Für einen Längeren Aussritt müsste der HK aber auch auf der Liste stehen.



irgendwie bringe ich beide Aussagen noch nicht zusammen? Ein längerer Ausritt mit HK unterscheidet sich vom Schwierigkeitsgrad wenig vom Spessartweg ...


----------



## Kulminator (30. März 2011)

Was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir unter der Woche wieder an einem festen Tag zu einer festen Uhrzeit fahren? Das ist doch besser als kurzfristige Verabredungen. 

Mein Vorschlag ist Dienstags 18:00 in Hanau oder 18:15 in Steinheim/Klein Auheim oder 18:30 Uhr an der B8? Je nachdem, was und wo wir fahren?


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. März 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir unter der Woche wieder an einem festen Tag zu einer festen Uhrzeit fahren? Das ist doch besser als kurzfristige Verabredungen.
> 
> Mein Vorschlag ist Dienstags 18:00 in Hanau oder 18:15 in Steinheim/Klein Auheim oder 18:30 Uhr an der B8? Je nachdem, was und wo wir fahren?



Di = Tanztag. Da habe ich ein Date mit meiner Holden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. März 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir unter der Woche wieder an einem festen Tag zu einer festen Uhrzeit fahren? Das ist doch besser als kurzfristige Verabredungen.
> 
> Mein Vorschlag ist Dienstags 18:00 in Hanau oder 18:15 in Steinheim/Klein Auheim oder 18:30 Uhr an der B8? Je nachdem, was und wo wir fahren?



Gefällt mir prinzipiell gut, allerdings ist mir das eine gute Stunde zu früh. Mit Mühe und Not kann ich um viertel nach sieben an der Kreuzung Birkenhainer/X11 sein. Alles andere ist illusorisch. :-(


----------



## Kulminator (31. März 2011)

.. na gut. Dann eben Mittwoch oder Donnerstag?! Aber bei der Uhrzeit bin ich weniger flexibel. Dann müssen wir uns irgendwie unterwegs treffen?! Einverstanden?

Bitte vormerken: *Samstag 1300 B8 - mittelschweres Gerät*...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. April 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> .. na gut. Dann eben Mittwoch oder Donnerstag?! Aber bei der Uhrzeit bin ich weniger flexibel. Dann müssen wir uns irgendwie unterwegs treffen?! Einverstanden?
> 
> Bitte vormerken: *Samstag 1300 B8 - mittelschweres Gerät*...



Das sollte sicher das ein oder andere Mal klappen.


----------



## Kulminator (1. April 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das sollte sicher das ein oder andere Mal klappen.



bestimmt... liegt an dir.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. April 2011)

Wie lange wollt ihr denn morgen machen? Muss zugeben das ich morgen nicht Zeitlos bin. Habe Abends noch was vor. Müsste gegen 18.00 Uhr wieder Heim sein.
Was wollen wir denn nun fahren? Kulmi hast du schon ein Plan? Wer kommt denn alles mit?


----------



## Kulminator (1. April 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wie lange wollt ihr denn morgen machen? Muss zugeben das ich morgen nicht Zeitlos bin. Habe Abends noch was vor. Müsste gegen 18.00 Uhr wieder Heim sein.
> Was wollen wir denn nun fahren? Kulmi hast du schon ein Plan? Wer kommt denn alles mit?



ich habe morgen auch noch was vor und wollte nicht viel später als 17 Uhr wieder zuhause sein. Wir rollen einfach mal los - habe keinen besonderen Plan. Vorschlag: entweder Buchberggebiet oder Rückersbacher Schlucht??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. April 2011)

Also ich bin da  Hauptsache raus und "Dumm" Zeug Labern. 
Bis 13.00 Uhr an der B8.


----------



## Kulminator (2. April 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Also ich bin da  Hauptsache raus und "Dumm" Zeug Labern.



 das schaffen wir 

Wenn sonst keiner mitfährt, könnten wir uns meinetwegen auch schon früher treffen? 12 Uhr wäre für mich auch kein Problem. Wie schauts bei dir aus??


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. April 2011)

So,
habe jeztz geklärt, wie ich heute arbeiten darf.
Kraninstallation läuft, ab 12oo wäre für mich auch optimal, dann bis 1630/1700 latest zurück, duschen, in die Firma fahren und die 2te Schicht übernehmen. Bis 2200 muß die Anlage wieder einsatzbereit sein so daß die So-Nachtschicht wieder anfangen kann.

Bis nachher. Postet nochmal ob 1200 auch geht


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. April 2011)

12.00 Uhr geht auch. Also 12.00 Uhr an der B8.
Kombi. 11.40 bei dir?

EDE was mit dir??


----------



## Kulminator (2. April 2011)

bestätige 

*heute 1200 - B8 - mittelschwere Gerätschaft ...*

Ede?


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. April 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Kombi. 11.40 bei dir?



Yep


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. April 2011)

Habe heute wieder mit kurzfristigen Absagen gerechnet, daher was anderes unternommen...

Fährt morgen jemand ?


----------



## Kulminator (2. April 2011)

hab den gelungenen Tag im Biergarten  ausklingen lassen - bin jetzt ziemlich fertig ... 

Habe mich gerade daran erinnert, dass ich diese Woche Mittwoch abend nicht rechtzeitig aufs Bike komme - deshalb 

*Nightride Donnerstag 18:30 Uhr B8.  *

Künftig dann aber jeden Mittwoch abend...


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. April 2011)

Bericht von der Spätschicht. 1800 > Übergabe der Baustelle an mich. 2000 > konfigurieren der Antriebe. 2100 > letztes Brückenmodul in die Anlage eingesetzt. 2130 > Hauptschalter rein. Läuft. Testroutinen. 2200 > Protokolle ausfüllen. 2230 Baustelle abgeräumt. Um 2300 war ich dann zu Hause.

Nachlese von gestern: Zecke gefangen, war ja klar. Ick sach' nur, det Jebüsch rechts vonnem Limestrail.


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. April 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Habe heute wieder mit kurzfristigen Absagen gerechnet, daher was anderes unternommen...



Positiv Denken, mein Freund !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (3. April 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Habe heute wieder mit kurzfristigen Absagen gerechnet, daher was anderes unternommen...
> 
> Fährt morgen jemand ?



schade, du hättest gestern auch Gefallen an der Aktion gefunden. Alle Trails flowing und schnell... 

Heute leider "negativ" - bekomme keinen Freigang..  



Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Bericht von der Spätschicht. 1800 > Übergabe der Baustelle an mich. 2000 > konfigurieren der Antriebe. 2100 > letztes Brückenmodul in die Anlage eingesetzt. 2130 > Hauptschalter rein. Läuft. Testroutinen. 2200 > Protokolle ausfüllen. 2230 Baustelle abgeräumt. Um 2300 war ich dann zu Hause.
> 
> Nachlese von gestern: Zecke gefangen, war ja klar. Ick sach' nur, det Jebüsch rechts vonnem Limestrail.



Spätschicht 
Zecke  Unser Kater hat letzte Woche auch ne fette Zecke mit nach Hause gebracht. Also Vorsicht und wieder viel Autan auf nackte Beinkleid...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. April 2011)

Jetzt schon Zecken!!!
Jup war echt Super gestern, das geile Wetter sowieso. Hätte meine "Russland"Haut aber eincremen sollen, leicht Rote Arme.

Ede, komme heute leider nicht mehr aufs Bike.


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. April 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Positiv Denken, mein Freund !



Ich halte mich nur an die Fakten...schon wieder zwei Absagen kassiert, trotz bestem Bike Wetter...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. April 2011)

Ach Ede
Wir haben uns für Samstag verabredet, du nimmst dir was anderes vor weil du Denkst das alle Absagen. Und Wunderst dich jetzt, das man nicht immer beide Tage am Wochende fahren kann.


----------



## Kulminator (3. April 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> h
> 
> *Nightride Donnerstag 18:30 Uhr B8.  *



.. nur um Irritierungen vorzubeugen ... Absagen erlaubt, ebenso Erscheinen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. April 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> ... "Russland"Haut aber eincremen sollen, leicht Rote Arme...



Muss 'Rote Armee' heißen, Towarischtsch Kai !


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. April 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Muss 'Rote Armee' heiÃen, Towarischtsch Kai !




Zum GlÃ¼ck gibt es Google Ãbersetzer: Ð¢Ð¾Ð²Ð°ÑÐ¸Ñ Kombi


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (4. April 2011)

Irgendwie konnte ich noch Bäume ausreissen nach der Arbeit, also habe ich die gunst der Stunde genutzt und mein Bike wieder auf vorderman gebracht. Sieht aus wie frisch aus dem Ei gepellt. Ich denke ich werde es nie wieder benutzen  
Dank Kombis kleiner "Antiewackelpedal" Anleitung habe ich das auch wieder in den Griff bekommen.
Jetzt fahr ich das Bike nur noch mit einer Riesen Rewe Tüte drüber    ( achtung insider )


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. April 2011)

Die Akkus hängen am Ladegerät. Wenn ich morgen nachmittag/abend gut loskomme, bin ich beim NR dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (6. April 2011)

wollten die grauen wölfe nicht auch nach beerfelden?

ahoi.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. April 2011)

Wollen schon, aber leider halten mich frühjahrsbedingte Arbeiten an der heimischen Liegenschaft derzeit noch davon ab. 

Immerhin habe ich schon die Spikes ab- und die Sommerreifen aufgezogen. Theoretisch bin ich startklar.


----------



## Kulminator (7. April 2011)

Dank Kombi musste ich nicht ganz alleine durch die dunklen Wälder fahren  

Bitte vormerken: nächste Woche Mittwoch 18:30 Uhr.


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. April 2011)

War flowig & klasse, heute abend


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. April 2011)

Was stellen wir denn am WE an? Habe das ganze WE Zeit uffm Bock zu sitzen, nur der Tod kann dazwischenfunken


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. April 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Was stellen wir denn am WE an? Habe das ganze WE Zeit uffm Bock zu sitzen, nur der Tod kann dazwischenfunken



Naja, den Gevatter wollen wir nicht erhoffen...
Ausserdem hast Du ja abends noch einen Termin bei uns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. April 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Naja, den Gevatter wollen wir nicht erhoffen...
> Ausserdem hast Du ja abends noch einen Termin bei uns.


Stimmt den brauch keiner, auf alle fälle noch nicht in diesem Alter!!!

Jup, habe die ganze Woche noch nichts gesgessen  Wenn die Wände vom Haus übrig bleiben haste Glück. Hättest dir die Arbeit mit dem Keller also Sparen können.

Kannst du am Sa trotzdem fahren?


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. April 2011)

Würde SA und SO fahren. 1300, B8 ?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. April 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Würde SA und SO fahren. 1300, B8 ?



Wie schon per PM beantwortet. Bin dabei.


----------



## Kulminator (8. April 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Würde SA und SO fahren. 1300, B8 ?



für ne kurze Runde wirds morgen reichen - abends erwarten uns ja noch kulinarische Highlights...


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. April 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> für ne kurze Runde wirds morgen reichen - abends erwarten uns ja noch kulinarische Highlights...



ich zitiere: "die richtige Kombination von Rauch (viel), Hitze (wenig) und Zeit (eher in halben Tagen als Stunden gemessen)...verwandelt eines der störrischsten Teile des Ochsen in zarte, fleischige Perfektion"

Ansonsten stehe ich Sonntags zum biken zur Verfügung


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. April 2011)

Morgen,
Strohwitwer in kombination mit Nachbarn + coole Filme + Kasten Bier = Kopfweh

Heute um 13.00 Uhr an der B8 bucht. @[email protected] mit oder ohne Gartenwaffen


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. April 2011)

Hab mein Equipment dabei...


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. April 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> ich zitiere: "die richtige Kombination von Rauch (viel), Hitze (wenig) und Zeit (eher in halben Tagen als Stunden gemessen)...verwandelt eines der störrischsten Teile des Ochsen in zarte, fleischige Perfektion"
> 
> Ansonsten stehe ich Sonntags zum biken zur Verfügung



Bericht von der Halbzeitpause: der Ochse wird den Kampf verlieren


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. April 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Bericht von der Halbzeitpause: der Ochse wird den Kampf verlieren


Der Ochse hätte sich eh kein anderen Ort, ausser deinem Grill gewünscht. Die bestimmung war eindeutig Saftig und Zart auseinander zu fallen.
Nochmals danke für deine Lebensaufgabe uns an diesem Abend so zu Bewirtschaften. War ein Toller Abend. Danke.

Heute um 13.00 - 14.00 Uhr B8!!


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. April 2011)

Gerne auch 1300. Dann können wir auch 2xabfahren 

Die Kaloooorienaufnahme der letzten Nacht will ja auch wieder verbrannt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (10. April 2011)

Kombi: Vielen Dank für das leckere Essen gestern abend.

Komme heute 1300 mit LV an die B8.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. April 2011)

Kombi, 12.40 bei dir?


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. April 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Kombi, 12.40 bei dir?



Ja, wie immer


----------



## Kulminator (10. April 2011)

Wo bleibt der Trailzustandsbericht?


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. April 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wo bleibt der Trailzustandsbericht?



New Track 
Weiter unten habe ich mich (d.h. das Vorderrad) verfranst und bin aus dem Flow gekommen. Es gibt noch viel zu tun, packen wir's an!

Ach ja, wir bitten um Style-Bericht: wie macht sich der weiße Prügel?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. April 2011)

Jo, die Ausfahrt war wie immer Super. Das Wetter war sogar besser als am Samstag. Muss langsam auf mein Gesicht und die Rote(n) Arme(e) aufpassen.
Wir wurden vom Steinheimer und ein Freund bis zum HK hoch bekleitet. Die beiden wollten aber oben Warm essen und wir haben uns daraufhin getrennt.
Der Trail ist im mittelmässigen Zustand. Muss viel Restauriert werden. Ansonnsten alles wie immer. Coole Leute, Geiles Wetter & Super Stimmung


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. April 2011)

Trail ist Top und kommt bei sehr vielen Bikern gut an...

hatten heute bis zur Kantine noch den Staanemer plus Kumpel dabei.


----------



## Kulminator (11. April 2011)

das hört sich nach einem gelungenen Sonntagsausflug an  

Ich habe mir heute einen Tag Urlaub genommen, um meinen "Leibesfreuden" nachzukommen. Wenn Zeit bleibt, wird der weisse Prügel auch noch verarbeitet...


----------



## Kulminator (11. April 2011)

Das Nicolai ist noch ein Schlachtfeld - hab den ganzen Vormittag rumgeschraubt- morgen keine Zeit, um weiterzumachen - Mittwoch dann bestenfalls mit dem Rotwild - mal schauen, wie das Wetter sich noch entwickelt.

ABER: die weisse Kommandozentrale ist richtig fett ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. April 2011)

Da bin ich ja mal auf das Ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## Kulminator (12. April 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal auf das Ergebnis gespannt.



Alles wird gut ...


----------



## Lucafabian (12. April 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Das Nicolai ist noch ein Schlachtfeld - hab den ganzen Vormittag rumgeschraubt- morgen keine Zeit, um weiterzumachen - Mittwoch dann bestenfalls mit dem Rotwild - mal schauen, wie das Wetter sich noch entwickelt.



das arme viech!


----------



## Kulminator (12. April 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das arme viech!



ich behandle meine Haustierchen immer vorsichtig und materialschonend. 
Ich habe von anderen  gehört, die ganz schlimme Sachen anstellen...


----------



## Kulminator (12. April 2011)

@ Mittwochsnightrider: wenn sich das Wetter nicht grundlegend bessert, habe ich morgen keine grosse Lust zum Biken... Zum Wochenende solls aber wieder besser werden - da schraube ich morgen lieber das Nicolai wieder zusammen...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. April 2011)

Im Vergleich zu gestern ist es in der Tat recht frisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (13. April 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ Mittwochsnightrider: wenn sich das Wetter nicht grundlegend bessert, habe ich morgen keine grosse Lust zum Biken... Zum Wochenende solls aber wieder besser werden - da schraube ich morgen lieber das Nicolai wieder zusammen...



bin auch raus heute abend. heute teil 3 der konferenz. wenns heute wieder bis um 2000 geht, dann gute nacht 
allergiestatus: schlimmer gehts nimmer. nachts max 3std schlaf. schlafen während der konferenz wäre ne alternative, doch ich habe da aktiv mitzuwirken, geht also nix.


----------



## Kulminator (13. April 2011)

...dann lassen wir das heute abend ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. April 2011)

bin auch erst heimgekommen...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (14. April 2011)

So ich leute Morgen meinen Oster Urlaub ein. Bin die Woche dann in Berlin. Bis dann im Wald. Und euch ein schönes Osterfest.


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. April 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> So ich leute Morgen meinen Oster Urlaub ein. Bin die Woche dann in Berlin. Bis dann im Wald. Und euch ein schönes Osterfest.



Laß mal die Hauptstadt ganz! Schönes langes Wochenende!


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. April 2011)

Verdammich, ich konnte nicht anders...
habe die gute alte Tante Ju doch noch mal aufgerüstet 

Was geht am Samstag? Gutes, leicht frisches Wetter lockt mich raus. Ede, Kulmi, wie schaut's? Sonntag wird bei mir schwierig.


----------



## Staanemer (14. April 2011)

Moin Jungs, 

war ja nett am Sonntag. Eine Pause musste sein, war so essenstechnisch eingeplant.

Ihr habt doch mal von Fahrtechnik gesprochen, viellicht bekommt noch jemand den Joko-Newsletter:

http://joko-mtb.de/intern/anmeldung_kurs.html

Da werden Kurze sehr kurzfristig geplant, wenn genug Teilnehmer zusammenkommen.
Am Samstag und Sonntag sind Kurse in Winterberg geplant. Bei genug Teilnehmern auch in Frankfurt.
Ich habe das so verstanden, dass man sich einfach mit seinen Interessen anmeldet zu einem Termin und Ort, sowie Ausweichtermin und Ort, und seinem Level anmeldet und dann eine E-Mail erhält, ob der Kurs stattfindet.
Daher habe ich mich mal für kommenden Samstag oder Sonntag für Winterberg oder Frankfurt für ein Level 3 oder 4 Training angemeldet.

Vielleicht kommt ja was zu stande, ich hätte dann ein Mitfahrgelegenheit anzubieten.

Thomas


----------



## Kulminator (15. April 2011)

@ Kombi: Samstag geht klar - mein Nicolai will ins Gelände ... 

@ Sofa: frohe Ostereiersuche 

@ Staanemer: danke für die Infos. Iss mir dieses Wochenende alles etwas sehr kurzfristig...


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. April 2011)

SA bin ich dabei

Staanemer: sehr interessant, bitte aber mir mehr Vorlauf...

Sofa: Schöne Ostern, und Du bist gebucht...


----------



## Kulminator (15. April 2011)

*Sa, 1300 B8 -  trailtaugliches Gefährt...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (15. April 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> *Sa, 1300 B8 -  trailtaugliches Gefährt...*



Was sonst !Was anderes kommt mir nicht unter den Hintern


----------



## Climax_66 (16. April 2011)

Passt etwas auf wenn ihr am HK die kompression runter fahrt, da hat ein  MTB Hasser einen Kerngesunden Baum von gestern auf Heute quer über den  Auslauf umgemacht.


----------



## Kulminator (16. April 2011)

Danke für den Tip - das haben wir heute auch schon bemerkt. 

Welches kranke Hirn macht sowas?


----------



## Climax_66 (16. April 2011)

zu 90% wissen wir es.
Werden wir dem Förster stecken...


----------



## Kulminator (16. April 2011)

wer sowas macht, dem sollte man den Baum vor die Haustür legen ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. April 2011)

Habe den Schnitt nur im Vorbeischieben beurteilen können. Dazu meine Gedanken:
1. da hat nicht einer nur mal so rumgekrotzt sondern in einem Zug mit Kraft durchgeschnitten > das sagt mir, da hatte einer den Willen, die Kraft und das Können. Ggfs. auch den Brass. Stammdurchmesser > 30cm. Also auch keine Akkusäge oder sonstiges Spielzeug.
2. einen Anschnitt- / Fällkeil habe ich nicht bemerkt > das sagt mir, daß er vielleicht doch nicht so Profi sondern nur Depp ist
3. so ein Trumm direkt an der Hangkante zu schneiden, ohne sichere Standposition rundherum und unter Berücksichtigung von Punkt 2 > das sagt mir, daß er nur Depp ist.

Spaziergänger oder Vorbeifahrer, wenn anwesend, waren bei der Fällarbeit gut gefährdet. 
Alles in Allem, eine hirnfreie Aktion.


----------



## Kulminator (17. April 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Habe den Schnitt nur im Vorbeischieben beurteilen können. Dazu meine Gedanken:
> 1. da hat nicht einer nur mal so rumgekrotzt sondern in einem Zug mit Kraft durchgeschnitten > das sagt mir, da hatte einer den Willen, die Kraft und das Können. Ggfs. auch den Brass. Stammdurchmesser > 30cm. Also auch keine Akkusäge oder sonstiges Spielzeug.
> 2. einen Anschnitt- / Fällkeil habe ich nicht bemerkt > das sagt mir, daß er vielleicht doch nicht so Profi sondern nur Depp ist
> 3. so ein Trumm direkt an der Hangkante zu schneiden, ohne sichere Standposition rundherum und unter Berücksichtigung von Punkt 2 > das sagt mir, daß er nur Depp ist.
> ...



brilliant analysiert  

q. e. d.


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. April 2011)

da machen wir einen North-Shore-Trail draus...


----------



## Kulminator (17. April 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> da machen wir einen North-Shore-Trail draus...



tja, an Ideen mangelt es uns sicher nicht 

Habe gerade wieder einen Sieg Mensch gegen Maschine feiern können. Der Freilauf war an den Schlägen schuld. Von den 3 Sperrklinken hatte nur eine ausreichende Federwirkung. Habe das mit meinen besten Schraubertricks aber richten können. Nur wenn ich mir die Gesamtkonstruktion ansehe, wirds wahrscheinlich bald wieder zu Problemen führen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (17. April 2011)

Die Line ist wieder frei, wir haben aufgeräumt.................


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. April 2011)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Die Line ist wieder frei, wir haben aufgeräumt.................



Habe ich heute erstaunt gesehen...vielen Dank dafür


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. April 2011)

Kulmi, ist der Mittwoch noch aktuell? Vermutlich schaffe ich es früh genug aus dem Büro zu kommen.


----------



## Kulminator (18. April 2011)

jepp, der Mittwoch ist gesetzt. Diese Woche bei Sonnenschein und 25°C  :

Mittwoch 1830 - Parkbucht B8 - Mitfahrer willkommen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (18. April 2011)

Mittwoch geht leider nicht. Wäre Donnerstag selbe Zeit/Ort auch möglich?


----------



## Climax_66 (18. April 2011)

Servus, wegen dem Baum am HK nochmal, da steckt eventuell mehr dahinter, Wir werden den HK Abfahrtstechnisch bis über Ostern erst mal meiden, so schwer es fällt vor allem bei dem Wetter, aber es könnte Kontrollen geben, (wegen 2m Breite Trail Definition für Biker)  wir haben was gesteckt bekommen.
Ob es sich bewahrheitet wissen wir allerdings nicht. 
Soll auch nur ein Tipp sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (18. April 2011)

Zur Arbeit mit dem Radl, war das herrlich heute. Wenn auch ein wenig frrisch, mit kurzen Hosen um 600 am Morgen.
NR: ich halte mir für beide Tage offen.


----------



## Kulminator (18. April 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Mittwoch geht leider nicht. Wäre Donnerstag selbe Zeit/Ort auch möglich?



von mir aus ja. Wäre mir fast sogar noch lieber... Bruder? 




Climax_66 schrieb:


> Servus, wegen dem Baum am HK nochmal, da steckt eventuell mehr dahinter, Wir werden den HK Abfahrtstechnisch bis über Ostern erst mal meiden, so schwer es fällt vor allem bei dem Wetter, aber es könnte Kontrollen geben, (wegen 2m Breite Trail Definition für Biker)  wir haben was gesteckt bekommen.
> Ob es sich bewahrheitet wissen wir allerdings nicht.
> Soll auch nur ein Tipp sein.



ne, oder? Hoffentlich ist das ne Ente. 
Danke jedenfalls für den Tip. Wir werden es beherzigen. 
Soll das übrigens auch für die anderen Wälder (Buchberg, Fernblick etc) gelten? Oder nur HK?


----------



## Climax_66 (18. April 2011)

Gilt nur für HK.


----------



## Kulminator (18. April 2011)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Gilt nur für HK.



würde mich schon mal interessieren, was da abgehen soll?? Vielleicht machen wir dort ne Osterwanderung?


----------



## Kulminator (18. April 2011)

@ Kombi: schau mal bei TSG auf die Webseite. Die habe nden für dich passenden Helm: Evolution Graphik Design, Modell "communist" ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. April 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> von mir aus ja. Wäre mir fast sogar noch lieber... Bruder?



Ich will es versuchen, kann ich aber im Moment nicht versprechen.


----------



## Kulminator (19. April 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Mittwoch 1830 - Parkbucht B8 - Mitfahrer willkommen.



*Achtung Änderung:* 

gleicher Ort, gleiche Uhrzeit, aber ein Tag später

*Donnerstag 1830 - B8 (ggf mit kurzer Einkehr ) *


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. April 2011)

Ok, Donnerstag Abendride mit Osterumtrunk.

Wird mich nicht davon abhalten auch morgen so wie heute mit dem Radl zur Arbeit zu fahren. Über mangelnde GA-Praxis kann ich mich also nicht beklagen. 

Betreffend 2mtr Regel: die WABs sind ja breit genug 
Und sind dann die WABs erst mal geteert, dann können wir auch auf die groben Stollen und GlueGuey verzichten und Slicks aufziehen. NEVER.


----------



## Kulminator (19. April 2011)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Gilt nur für HK.



weil HK in Bayern und Rest in Hessen? 

Die Regel gibts m.W. nur in BY und BW...


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. April 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Und sind dann die WABs erst mal geteert, dann können wir auch auf die groben Stollen und GlueGuey verzichten und Slicks aufziehen. NEVER.



Ich bin auch für geteerte Waldwege!





Bevor sich jemand aufregt, das ist nicht in Germany!

//rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (19. April 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> *Achtung Änderung:*
> 
> gleicher Ort, gleiche Uhrzeit, aber ein Tag später
> 
> *Donnerstag 1830 - B8 (ggf mit kurzer Einkehr ) *



Vielleicht schaffe ich es auch mal wieder an die B8.
Wartet aber nicht auf mich.

(wenn ich mitkomme könnt ihr aber das "ggf" streichen und durch "auf jeden Fall" ersetzen)


----------



## Kulminator (19. April 2011)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Vielleicht schaffe ich es auch mal wieder an die B8.



mit Käse fängt man Mäuse ....


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. April 2011)

:d


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. April 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> weil HK in Bayern und Rest in Hessen?
> 
> Die Regel gibts m.W. nur in BY und BW...



Bevor die Diskussion losgeht, hier der Auszug aus dem Hess. Forstgesetz:

_§ 24 Betreten des Waldes, Reiten und Fahren

(4) Radfahren, Fahren mit Kutschen und Krankenfahrstühlen und Reiten ist nur auf Wegen und Straßen gestattet. Andere Benutzungsarten, insbesondere das Fahren mit Kraftfahrzeugen und Fuhrwerken, bedürfen der Erlaubnis des Waldbesitzers. In bestimmten Gebieten kann die Kennzeichnung von Reittieren verlangt werden. Insbesondere können Verleihbetriebe kennzeichnungspflichtig gemacht werden. Das Nähere regelt der für Forsten zuständige Minister durch Rechtsverordnung.

(5) Die untere Forstbehörde kann bei Vorliegen besonderer Verhältnisse im Einvernehmen mit dem Waldbesitzer zum Schutz der Waldbesucher, zur Entmischung des Reit-, Fahr- und Fußgängerverkehrs und zur Wahrung der schützenswerten Interessen des Waldbesitzers nichtöffentliche Straßen und Wege für einzelne Benutzungsarten einschränken oder sperren. Sie kann im Rahmen dieser Befugnis nichtöffentliche Straßen und Wege einzelnen Benutzungsarten vorbehalten. _

Die besonderen Rechte der Mountainbiker, insbesondere die Regelung zum Anlegen von anspruchsvollen Singletrails, technischen Passagen mit Panoramablick, sowie bauliche Veränderungen der natürlichen Landschaft zur Steigerung des Fahrvergnügens werden in der Hess. Richtlinie zur Förderung des Geländesportes i.d.F.v. 01.04.2009 geregelt. 

Demnach dürfen Wald- und Forstwege mit einer Breite < 2 Meter nur von muskelbetriebenen Zweirädern mit einer Mindestreifenbreite von 2,3 Zoll und einem Maximalluftdruck von 2,35 bar befahren werden.


----------



## Kulminator (19. April 2011)

... und was sagt das Hess. Forstgesetz zum Thema "Alkohol am Steuer" ?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. April 2011)

Keine Ahnung ob es verboten ist betrunken durch den Wald zu fahren. Wenn dich die Frage wirklich interessiert, dann nutz die SuFu.


----------



## Kulminator (19. April 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob es verboten ist betrunken durch den Wald zu fahren. Wenn dich die Frage wirklich interessiert, dann nutz die SuFu.



Ich frag ja nur vorsorglich - wir würden sowas ja nieeee machen ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. April 2011)

Die engelsgleiches Gewissen erspart die Sucherei im Paragrafendschungel.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. April 2011)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich bin auch für geteerte Waldwege!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es scheint, als ob die in Post Nr. 1806 beschriebenen Kriterien zur Wegenutzung mit diesem Gefährt eingehalten werden. Allenthalben die unzureichende Nummernschildbeleuchtung ist zu kritisieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (19. April 2011)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Servus, wegen dem Baum am HK nochmal, da steckt eventuell mehr dahinter, Wir werden den HK Abfahrtstechnisch bis über Ostern erst mal meiden, so schwer es fällt vor allem bei dem Wetter, aber es könnte Kontrollen geben, (wegen 2m Breite Trail Definition für Biker)  wir haben was gesteckt bekommen.
> Ob es sich bewahrheitet wissen wir allerdings nicht.
> Soll auch nur ein Tipp sein.



Climax: Danke für den Tipp. Werden dann an Ostern den HK auch meiden.

Ansonsten WAB für die Wanderer, Trails für die Biker, so kommt man sich auch nicht ins Gehege.


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. April 2011)

Betr. NR morgen abend: Abschluß auf dem Buchberg?


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. April 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ Kombi: schau mal bei TSG auf die Webseite. Die habe nden für dich passenden Helm: Evolution Graphik Design, Modell "communist" ...



Garnet schlecht  Rotkäppchen und der böse Wolf. Habe jedoch bereits genug TSGs 
Es sei denn die bringen noch eine Murmel mit etwas anderem attraktiven heraus.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. April 2011)

Ich habe sicherheitshalber schon mal den Lampenakku geladen.


----------



## Kulminator (21. April 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Betr. NR morgen abend: Abschluß auf dem Buchberg?



jepp.. aber nennen wir es Zwischenspiel, das zum Höhepunkt in einer hell illuminierten Birkenhainer endet...


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. April 2011)

Wartet nicht auf mich!

// rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (21. April 2011)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wartet nicht auf mich!
> 
> // rocky



kommst du direkt zum Lokal?


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. April 2011)

Es war zu wenig Käse!
Nein ich schaffe es nicht muss noch was erledigen.
Habt ihr an Ostern was geplant?

// rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. April 2011)

Ja:

Im Herzen von Europa, liegt mein Frankfurt am Main,
die Bundesliga gibt sich hier gar oft ein Stell-Dich-ein,
hier gibt es eine Mannschaft, die spielt Fußball ganz famos,
man kennt sie nicht nur am Mainestrand, nein, auf der ganzen Welt,
und wenn sie gewinnt im Waldstadion, dann ist die Stimmung gross,

Eintracht vom Main, nur Du sollst heute siegen,
Eintracht vom Main , weil wir die alle lieben
Schießt noch ein Tor, dem Gegner in den Kasten rein,
jeder wird sagen, ohne zu fragen, in dieser schönen Stadt am Main,
Eintracht aus Frankfurt, Du schaffst es wieder Deutscher Meister zu sein,


----------



## Kulminator (21. April 2011)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Habt ihr an Ostern was geplant?
> 
> // rocky



ja, Ostereiersuche....


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. April 2011)

Na, das war doch hervorragend, gestern abend / nacht  und schreit nach Wiederholung. Dann möchte ich aber noch ein zweites Mal abfahren 

 Bruder, mit der Ersatz-Funzel noch gut nach Hause gekomemn?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. April 2011)

Tja, der Akku hat den Winter nicht überlebt. Auch nach nochmaligem Laden war die Lampe nach 2 Minuten wieder dunkel. Anyway, Ersatz ist bereits geordert. 

Kombi, danke für die Notfallhilfe. Ich werde mich revanchieren.

Übrigens, Licht wird überbewertet. Die Birkenhainer bei Mondschein hat auch ihren Reiz.


----------



## Zilli (23. April 2011)

Guuude zusammen,
geht bei Euch was am Montag ab B8 oder so ? Taunus würd ich wg. zu erwartender Fülle eher an zweitrangig fahren wollen.


----------



## Kulminator (24. April 2011)

Zilli schrieb:


> Guuude zusammen,
> geht bei Euch was am Montag ab B8 oder so ? Taunus würd ich wg. zu erwartender Fülle eher an zweitrangig fahren wollen.



wir haben da mal drüber gesprochen - ist aber noch nix fest ausgemacht - müsste sich aber lim Laufe des Tages bzw frühen Abends klären.  Auf jeden Fall wird hier weniger los sein als im Taunus. 

Wäre schön, wenn du mal wieder dabei wärst...


----------



## Bikeholic (24. April 2011)

Zilli schrieb:


> Guuude zusammen,
> geht bei Euch was am Montag ab B8 oder so ? Taunus würd ich wg. zu erwartender Fülle eher an zweitrangig fahren wollen.



Ist zwar eine CC-Tour und kein Feeride oder Downhill doch vielleicht mag sich ja trotzdem jemand anschließen? Geht schließlich auch genau vor Eurer Haustür los und schließlich ist es schon eine Ewigkeit her, dass Erdi und ich die Rodgaurunde mit Euch geradelt sind. Eine zünftige Brotzeit mit  ist auch eingeplant.

*Fischerhütte im Spessart* 

Mitfahrer wie immer gerne willkommen! 



Climax_66 schrieb:


> Servus, wegen dem Baum am HK nochmal, da steckt eventuell mehr dahinter, Wir werden den HK Abfahrtstechnisch bis über Ostern erst mal meiden, so schwer es fällt vor allem bei dem Wetter, aber es könnte Kontrollen geben, (wegen 2m Breite Trail Definition für Biker)  wir haben was gesteckt bekommen.
> Ob es sich bewahrheitet wissen wir allerdings nicht.
> Soll auch nur ein Tipp sein.



Werde heute wohl mit meiner Perle am HK aufschlagen und die Augen und Ohren offen halten. Mal sehen was an den Gerüchten drann ist!


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. April 2011)

Ostersamstag, suuperentspannend und suuperlässig 
Schön gefrühstückt, keinen Einkaufsstress, Arbeiten mußte ich ja dann doch nicht, mit meinem Weib locker ein bissl geradelt, in der Sonne gelegen, Bikes geputzt, abends gegrillt & gechillt. 
*Heute* noch mal Familieneinsatz, dann brauche ich *abends das nötige Kontrastprogramm:*

NR, ab 1900 B8. Bei entsprechender Rückmeldung: wir können auch gerne später starten, dann haben wir mehr vom künstlichen Licht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (24. April 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Ist zwar eine CC-Tour ...


... mit 120 km + 1300 hm 


Vielen Dank für das Angebot, aber das bekomme ich vllt. in 2 Wochen zusammen. Da ich nächste Woche Urlaub habe, wollte ich den auch noch erleben .


----------



## Kulminator (24. April 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Ist zwar eine CC-Tour und kein Feeride oder Downhill doch vielleicht mag sich ja trotzdem jemand anschließen? Geht schließlich auch genau vor Eurer Haustür los und schließlich ist es schon eine Ewigkeit her, dass Erdi und ich die Rodgaurunde mit Euch geradelt sind. Eine zünftige Brotzeit mit  ist auch eingeplant.
> 
> *Fischerhütte im Spessart*
> 
> ...



danke fürs Angebot, das wird aber morgen nix für mich. Vielleicht ein andermal. Aber berichte mal, was am HK abgeht??



Kombinatschef schrieb:


> *Heute* noch mal Familieneinsatz, dann brauche ich *abends das nötige Kontrastprogramm:*
> 
> NR, ab 1900 B8. Bei entsprechender Rückmeldung: wir können auch gerne später starten, dann haben wir mehr vom künstlichen Licht.



negativ, heute abend relaxed...


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. April 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> negativ, heute abend relaxed...



und ich korrigiere: 1900 ab Ede's residence


----------



## Bikeholic (24. April 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> danke fürs Angebot, das wird aber morgen nix für mich. Vielleicht ein andermal. Aber berichte mal, was am HK abgeht??



Am Hahnenkamm alles wie immer. Nur das im Hohlweg noch ein Paar Holzstücke liegen, die Fahrspur ist jedoch frei! 

Wer auch immer hier Hand anlegte: Gute Arbeit! 

Von Kontrollen, Jägern und Förstern keine Spur. ... Fußgänger und Radler leben alle in freidlicher Eintracht nebeneinander.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. April 2011)

NR findet für mich bis zum Eingang des neuen Akkus erst mal nicht statt.
Der Alte ist auch nach mehrmaligen Laden und Entladen nicht mehr bereit länger als 3 Minuten seinen Dienst zu verrichten. 

Geht morgen was? Oder sollte ich mich zu einer Eisdielenrunde hinreissen lassen. Flach durch den Wald nach Alzenau und wieder retour. [grübel]

Jetzt ruft aber erst mal der Grill.


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. April 2011)

Es war mal wieder berauschend, im Dunkeln mal wieder so durch den Wald rauschen 

Betr. morgen, wir haben uns noch nicht festgelegt. Post folgt...


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. April 2011)

Moin, 1300 B8 oder was ?


----------



## Kulminator (25. April 2011)

jetzt ist mir doch noch was dazwischengekommen. bin für heute leider raus. 

Diese Woche Mittwoch oder Donnerstag 1830 - B8 - je nach  Wetterverhältnissen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. April 2011)

Zu spät gesehen. Es wird nur die mittlere Eiscaferunde.

Kulmi - Mittwoch kann klappen, Donnerstag bin ich raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. April 2011)

So ich bin auch wieder im Lande. Hoffe hattet alle ein schönes Osterfest, das Wetter hat ja mal mehr als gepasst


----------



## Kulminator (27. April 2011)

wenn die Wettervorhersage zutrifft, wird es heute nicht mehr als die kleine Eisdielenrunde...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. April 2011)

Was verstehst du unter Eisdielenrunde?


----------



## Kulminator (27. April 2011)

meine Eisdielenrunde wird sich nur unwesentlich von deiner Eiscaferunde unterscheiden ...  

Also, wenn das Wetter mitspielt , können wir gerne kurzfristig was ausmachen (dabei ist es mir "fast" egal, welche italienische Kaltspeiserunde wir drehen). Lass uns heute nachmittag so gegen 15 - 16 Uhr nochmal posten...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. April 2011)

Auf Ffm zieht aus dem Osten gerade ein Regengebiet zu. 

Das Panorama erinnert mich starkt an den letzten Countdown kurz vor dem Zeitsprung. Aber dieses cineastische Frühwerk wird wohl kaum jemand noch etwas sagen.

Anyway - der Plastikbomber bleibt heute im Keller.


----------



## Kulminator (27. April 2011)

jetzt kann man hier wieder ohne Regenschirm raus - ich verzichte ebenfalls auf die italienische Nacht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (30. April 2011)

Moin moin, hat heute jemand Zeit und Lust für ne Runde? Ggf Taunus 1345 HM (ein uns bekannter Nicolaifahrer aus Neu-Isenburg hat geladen)...


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. April 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Moin moin, hat heute jemand Zeit und Lust für ne Runde? Ggf Taunus 1345 HM (ein uns bekannter Nicolaifahrer aus Neu-Isenburg hat geladen)...



Moin, ich bin dabei.


----------



## Kulminator (30. April 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Moin, ich bin dabei.



wobei? Taunus oder hier?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (30. April 2011)

Schei**e, heute passt es mir nicht. Eher Morgen.
Wenn ich es doch noch hinbiegen könnte heute zu fahren, würde mich einer mitnehmen in den Taunus? Wenn ihr denn da fahrt.


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. April 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> wobei? Taunus oder hier?



Lieber hier, vielleicht kommt der Luca mal zu uns ?


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2011)

...demnächst wieder mal bei euch, aber heut muß ich dem rocky das grinsen ins gesicht meiseln 

ihr seid aber gerne eingeladen, zu nem weg den ihr noch nicht kennt


----------



## Kulminator (30. April 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...  zu nem weg den ihr noch nicht kennt



bei der Ansage bleiben wir besser in heimischen Gefilden ... euch aber viel Spass. Würde mich mal interessieren, was Herr Rocky zu dem Weg sagt?  

Ede: 13:30 - B8 
Sofa: dito 
Kombi: ?


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> bei der Ansage bleiben wir besser in heimischen Gefilden ... euch aber viel Spass. Würde mich mal interessieren, was Herr Rocky zu dem Weg sagt?
> 
> Ede: 13:30 - B8
> Sofa: dito
> Kombi: ?



der weg ist flowig...kein vergleich mit dem freireiter


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (30. April 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Ede: 13:30 - B8
> Sofa: dito
> Kombi: ?



Also 13.30 an der B8


----------



## Kulminator (30. April 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> der weg ist flowig...kein vergleich mit dem freireiter



echt? jetzt ists zu spät - das nächste Mal, o.k.? 

Ich hätte ausserdem wieder grosse Lust auf ne Flughafenrunde ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (30. April 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Also 13.30 an der B8


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. April 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren, was Herr Rocky zu dem Weg sagt?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (30. April 2011)

War super heute, und mein Gefährt hat nun auch ein besseres Setup


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. April 2011)

Nur noch 2 Wochen, ...


----------



## Zilli (30. April 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> echt?


jep  (konnte heute jedoch nicht dabei sein)


Kulminator schrieb:


> jetzt ists zu spät - das nächste Mal, o.k.?


zu empfehlen.


Kulminator schrieb:


> Ich hätte ausserdem wieder grosse Lust auf ne Flughafenrunde ?!


 unter der Woche oder an einem WE ? (wobei ich ca. die nächsten 4 Wochen unter der Woche wg. Abwesendheit Probleme hätte dabei zu sein)


----------



## Zilli (30. April 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nur noch 2 Wochen, ...


Bis zum nächsten Zahnarzttermin


----------



## Kulminator (30. April 2011)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


>



ich interpretiere das als "very big Grins" 



Zilli schrieb:


> unter der Woche oder an einem WE ? (wobei ich ca. die nächsten 4 Wochen unter der Woche wg. Abwesendheit Probleme hätte dabei zu sein)



das hängt von Lugga ab - tendentiell aber unter der Woche.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Mai 2011)

schau wir mal das wir das bald hinkriegen...


....scheints als hättens die "die sich so toll und cool" fühlen jetzt auch bei euch geschafft den forst aus seinem häuschen zu locken


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Mai 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> War super heute, und mein Gefährt hat nun auch ein besseres Setup



Aha, meint, der Kollege hat nun den allseits begehrten Schwarz-Blauen Dämpfer an der Fuhre? 


Habe gestern über die Stränge geschlagen und auf den zwei Geburtstagen a) zu viel gefressen b) zu viel getrunken. Aua.

Ich würde heute dennoch mal auf die Piste gehen, so um 1230, da abends noch was ansteht. Wenn der HK jetzt zur Todeszone erklärt wird, drehen wir mal woanders die Runde > FB !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (1. Mai 2011)

1230 ab Wasserturm/Kahl ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Mai 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> 1230 ab Wasserturm/Kahl ?



Ok, bin da. Schwer oder mittel?


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. Mai 2011)

Hab nur schwer. Scott ist beim Doc L.in HU.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. Mai 2011)

Kombi: 12.10 an der Tanke?


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Mai 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Kombi: 12.10 an der Tanke?



So machen wir's


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Mai 2011)

Noch 2 Wochen bis diese unsägliche BuLi-Saison rum ist.  Das ist derzeit sehr schwere Kost, die mächtig auf's Gemüt schlägt.

Heute klappt's nicht, was steht unter der Woche an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Mai 2011)

Schee war's, heute ! 
Gesellschaft, Strecke und Wetter Top.
Bike entstaubt, den wabbelnden Vorderradreifen wieder gefixed.
Und danach noch ein perfektes T-Bone Steak, was will man mehr.


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. Mai 2011)

So isses


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Mai 2011)

Ah, jetzt glaube ich auch zu wissen, welchen Fullface Helm der Ede bevorzugen würde


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Mai 2011)

Geht morgen abend was?
Die DX Lieferung steht zwar noch aus, aber irgendwie finde ich im Notfall den Heimweg auch bei Mondschein.

Am Mittwoch den 11. sollten wir mal wieder eine lockere Runde durch den Hanauer Wald mit Biergarteneinkehr anstreben. Treffpunkt wäre um 18.30 h (plusminus 5 Minuten - meine 5 Minuten) am Hanauer Westbahnhof.


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Mai 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch den 11. sollten wir mal wieder eine lockere Runde durch den Hanauer Wald mit Biergarteneinkehr anstreben. Treffpunkt wäre um 18.30 h (plusminus 5 Minuten - meine 5 Minuten) am Hanauer Westbahnhof.



Ich wäre dabei!


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Mai 2011)

Wir könnten mal eine Umfrage starten.......


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Mai 2011)

Du hast recht - Umfragen beleben den Fred ungemein.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich mir die Entwicklung der Stimmung in den umliegenden Hausrevieren so ansehe, dann ist's wohl nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis auch der MRW für Radfahrer gesperrt wird. 

Vermutlich sind auf der Strecke zwischen Ffm und AB mehr Biker über freilaufende Hunde gerumpelt als Fische im Main schwimmen, haben sich hunderte von Metern Hundeleine in High-End-Felgen verfangen, sind unzählige Eisbecher von erschrockenen Spaziergängern durch hektische Fahrradklingeln aus den Händen der Genießer geglitten, haben sich manche stramme Uferwanderer nur durch einen beherzten Sprung ins Naß oder die angrenzenden Uferwiesen vor rücksichtslosen Slickrollern in Sicherheit bringen können.

Dies alles passiert tagtäglich ohne in der Boulevardpresse erwähnt oder in seriösen Foren kompetent diskutiert zu werden. Wohl dem, der dort unbehelligt seine Runden drehen kann.


----------



## Kulminator (3. Mai 2011)

liegt im allgemeinen wohl daran, dass der MRW die 2 m Regel an nur sehr wenigen Stellen verletzt? Da haben die geschundenen Fussgänger keine Handhabe für Wegsperrungen und Kontrollen ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Mai 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> liegt im allgemeinen wohl daran, dass der MRW die 2 m Regel an nur sehr wenigen Stellen verletzt? Da haben die geschundenen Fussgänger keine Handhabe für Wegsperrungen und Kontrollen ...



Wie lange noch..? 

Wie lange noch, bis der MRW auf unter 2m Breite zugewuchert ist und das Gesetz rigorose Anwendung findet.
Wie lange noch, bis wir uns entschließen die Bikes zu verkaufen und Carbon-Rollatoren dafür zu nehmen.
Wie lange noch, bis wir nach Polen auswandern und dort ungestört durch die Wälder karriolen können.
Wie lange noch, daß sich ein Häuflein Desperados entschließt, ein weitläufiges Hanggrundstück mit Lift-up zu kaufen.

Ich bin jedenfalls am Wochenende wieder am Start. Soll ja wieder schönes Wetter sein. Think positve, think BIG!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Mai 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ich bin jedenfalls am Wochenende wieder am Start. Soll ja wieder schönes Wetter sein. Think positve, think BIG!



Am Samstag zeiht es mich wieder in den Tempel der Leiden.

Sonntag ab 14.00 h könnte klappen, vorher aber nicht.


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Mai 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ich bin jedenfalls am Wochenende wieder am Start. Soll ja wieder schönes Wetter sein. Think positve, think BIG!



Sa >>> BF, ohne meine Kleine. Co-Riders welcome.


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Mai 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Sa >>> BF, ohne meine Kleine. Co-Riders welcome.



Da mach ich mal Meldung.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. Mai 2011)

Wenn noch Co - Rider Stauraum ist, mache ich hier mit auch Meldung.
Schade das die Große nicht mit kann.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Mai 2011)

Fährt heute jemand? Wenn ja, wann und wo?

Ich will versuchen beizeiten Feierabend zu machen um dann noch eine Runde zu drehen.


----------



## Kulminator (5. Mai 2011)

mit etwas Glück, komme ich heute spätabends aufs Bike - ist aber noch etwas unsicher... Samstag negativ, Sonntag könnte klappen. 

gestern ist mein neuer Kopfschmuck angekommen - wahrscheinlich muss ich ab sofort immer vorne wegfahren


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. Mai 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> mit etwas Glück, komme ich heute spätabends aufs Bike - ist aber noch etwas unsicher... Samstag negativ, Sonntag könnte klappen.
> 
> gestern ist mein neuer Kopfschmuck angekommen - wahrscheinlich muss ich ab sofort immer vorne wegfahren


Klappt bei mir heute nicht. Muss das Bike Umbauen wenn die Teile denn heute kommen. 
Was hast du dir denn für ein geholt?


----------



## Kulminator (5. Mai 2011)

... ich habe einen TSG aus der neuen Art Serie  gefällt sogar zuhause ...

was für Teile hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. Mai 2011)

Aber nicht den Komunisten Deckel...

Habe Pedalen, Bashguard,Ritzel ect bestellt. Nur die Post zieht den richtigen Finger nicht aus dem A****.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (5. Mai 2011)

nein, kein roter Topf ... 

lass dich überraschen - sie wird dir gefallen


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. Mai 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> nein, kein roter Topf ...
> 
> lass dich überraschen - sie wird dir gefallen



T***en ...... Wo Wo Wo..


----------



## Kulminator (5. Mai 2011)

ruhig Blut, mein junger Freund...


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Mai 2011)

Der 4te unglaublich beknackte Tag hintereinander. Obwohl, wenn ich resümiere, es steigerte sich von Tag zu Tag 
Mal sehen was morgen kommt. Murphy's law, so weit das Auge reicht.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. Mai 2011)

So Bike ist umgebaut, knackst jetzt irgendwo aber fährt 
Denke das eine Leitungsklemme ist die verschmutzt ist, werde morgen noch mal gucken.

Kombi, geht es eigentlich klar am SA ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Mai 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Kombi, geht es eigentlich klar am SA ?



SA geht klar. D.h., nicht bis in die Puppen ausschlafen. Wird verm. so ausgehen: mein Radl auf den Träger > ich hole Dich ab > Dein Radl auf den Träger > wir zu Ede > sein Radl ganz nach innen auf den Träger wegen des Coladosendicken Geröhrs > unsere wieder drauf > wir steigen ein und ab nach BF.
Ich packe mal die Coolerbox ein und den Koffergrill. Man weiß ja nie ob wir Hunger bekommen. Worscht muß jeder selbst für sorgen. Auch wenn mir diese Woche der Appetit vergangen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. Mai 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> SA geht klar. D.h., nicht bis in die Puppen ausschlafen. Wird verm. so ausgehen: mein Radl auf den Träger > ich hole Dich ab > Dein Radl auf den Träger > wir zu Ede > sein Radl ganz nach innen auf den Träger wegen des Coladosendicken Geröhrs > unsere wieder drauf > wir steigen ein und ab nach BF.
> Ich packe mal die Coolerbox ein und den Koffergrill. Man weiß ja nie ob wir Hunger bekommen. Worscht muß jeder selbst für sorgen. Auch wenn mir diese Woche der Appetit vergangen ist.





Du musst weniger Arbeiten.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Mai 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ruhig Blut, mein junger Freund...



Soulqueen oder Lady in Red?


----------



## Kulminator (5. Mai 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Soulqueen oder Lady in Red?



die Betty ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Mai 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> die Betty ...



 #58, Schönes Rot! Die Soulqueen ist aber auch net verkehrt


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. Mai 2011)

Also ich finde das Dingen nicht, Art Serie?


----------



## Kulminator (6. Mai 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Dingen nicht, Art Serie?



tja, dann *musst *du mit mir fahren ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Mai 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Dingen nicht, Art Serie?



edit


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Mai 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Dingen nicht, Art Serie?



Ach - du musst nur genau hinsehen.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. Mai 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> edit



Hättest das Bild auch drinnen lassen können. 
Manchmal sieht man die Helme nicht vor ......


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Mai 2011)

Mangels Bildrechte habe ich darauf verzichtet und stattdessen den wohlgemeinten Hinweis eingefügt. Sorry, aber diese Steilvorlage konnte ich nicht ungenutzt verstreichen lassen.  Du hast einen gut. [word]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. Mai 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> . Sorry, aber diese Steilvorlage konnte ich nicht ungenutzt verstreichen lassen.



Gibt schlimmeres..... z.b. stundenlang den bes****en Helm suchen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Mai 2011)

Aaauuufwachen, Männer (Sofa, Ede) !

Morgen früh gehts auf die Piste, siehe PN!

Kombi


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. Mai 2011)

Piiep.....


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. Mai 2011)

Sorry, Kombi mein Vadder hat heute Geburtstag...morgen geht klar.


----------



## trelgne (7. Mai 2011)

Hallo Spessartwölfe! Wer kurzfristig für morgen noch Anschluss an eine tolle geführte (kostenlose) Tour mit sehr hohem Trailanteil sucht: 
http://www.spessart-biker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=2405
Steht auch unter "Last-Minute-Biking"


----------



## Kulminator (7. Mai 2011)

@trelgne: Danke für die Einladung, aber 1500 - 1700 hm ist für meinen Konditionsstand noch etwas viel... Oder meinst du Downhillmeter? 

@Wölfe: wie wars heute in BF? fährt morgen jemand? ich habe morgen wie bereits gepostet Zeit...


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Mai 2011)

BF: lekker warm war es da heute 
Lift 
Keine Verletzungen oder Materialschäden 
Ordentlich abgefahren und sich was getraut 
Es gibt noch reichlich Herausforderungen 
Grill hat auch gut gebrutzelt  und der Gevatter hat sich ne Franziskaner Alkfrei aus der Kühlbox gegönnt.
Morgen stehe ich nicht zur Verfügung, will mich mal um Familie und Mutter kümmern. Da war doch so ein Schein-Feiertag, morgen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Mai 2011)

Das war's dann wohl. 

Ab sofort habe ich an den Wochenenden andere Belegungszeiten und definitiv samstags zwischen 15.30 h und 17.15 h Zeit. [spook]

Bei mir klappts morgen erst nach 14.00 h, also vermutlich zu spät für 'ne gemeinsame Runde. Habe heute Post vom Zollamt bekommen, am Mittwoch wäre ich mit frischer Beleuchtung am Start.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (7. Mai 2011)

Mein erster Tag in BF ging recht zügig von statten, hat man sich an die Streckenführung gewöhnt, war auch schon allles vorbei. Es hat einfach riesen spass gemacht. Wer mit Kombi reist, reist 1. Klasse!!!

@[email protected] Wann wollen wir morgen eine Runde drehen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (8. Mai 2011)

Ich schlag mal für heute 1400 ab B8 vor.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. Mai 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich schlag mal für heute 1400 ab B8 vor.



OK.


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. Mai 2011)

Zu BF: Verändert sich ständig, Lift ist top, Holzrampe auf der roten beindruckend und steil aber eigentlich easy zu fahren, Strecke leidet unter der Trockenheit und läßt sich dadurch schwierig ausbessern...die Jungs dort geben sich große Mühe

was ich aber bis dahin noch nicht gesehen habe, war der geile Grill vom Kombi


----------



## Kulminator (8. Mai 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich schlag mal für heute 1400 ab B8 vor.



liegt am Weg....


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Mai 2011)

Na, immerhin sinds heute noch 1 1/2 Stunden auf dem Bike geworden. Bin mit meiner Frau auf Tour gewesen. Mannomann, was für ein Wetter. Die Gärten sehen aus wie sonst Ende August.
Morgen wieder mit dem Bike zur Arbeit, da freue ich mich schon.

Was ging heute so im Wald?


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. Mai 2011)

Gude Kombi, waren am HK alles bestens dort, danach B die man immer besser fahren kann
hatten noch einen Biker aus HU dabei, der auch gut unterwegs ist...war wieder top der Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (8. Mai 2011)

jepp, coole Aktion heute...  

diese Woche abends geht nur - wenn überhaupt - ganz kurzfristig bei mir. Dann poste ich kurz vorher. Wer Zeit hat, kommt mit - wer keine Zeit hat, lässt es eben ...


----------



## Kulminator (8. Mai 2011)

.. und der Betty hat ihr erster längerer Ausritt auch Spass gemacht. Auch wenn sie sich noch an die vielen gierigen Blicke gewöhnen muss...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. Mai 2011)

SUUUPEERR Heute   
Neuer Mann konnte überzeugen
Hinterköpfe waren nie Schöner


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Mai 2011)

Männer, ich glaube wir haben nächsten Samstag bei hinreichend gutem Wetter einen Termin in Stromberg hinter Bingen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Mai 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> jepp, coole Aktion heute...
> 
> diese Woche abends geht nur - wenn überhaupt - ganz kurzfristig bei mir. Dann poste ich kurz vorher. Wer Zeit hat, kommt mit - wer keine Zeit hat, lässt es eben ...



Wie sieht's mit Mittwoch aus? Morgen habe ich einen Termin auf dem Zollamt und dann hat die Dunkelheit ein Ende.


----------



## magnum-force (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
bin jetzt drin!
Grüße an alle, die mich gestern mitgenommen haben, war ne schöne Tour, ich hatte viel Spaß.
An alle, die ich hoffentlich bald kennenlerne, natürlich auch Grüße.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. Mai 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Männer, ich glaube wir haben nächsten Samstag bei hinreichend gutem Wetter einen Termin in Stromberg hinter Bingen


Was ist da denn los? Leider kann ich an diesem WE gar nicht fahren.
P.S. gerade gesehen, sieht Interessant aus.



magnum-force schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bin jetzt drin!
> Grüße an alle, die mich gestern mitgenommen haben, war ne schöne Tour, ich hatte viel Spaß.
> An alle, die ich hoffentlich bald kennenlerne, natürlich auch Grüße.


Hey, Super von dir zu lesen, viel spaß im Forum und natürlich bei den Spessartwölfen.


----------



## magnum-force (9. Mai 2011)

Danke, SofaSurfer.

Hab übrigens heute frei und es juckt schon wieder. Werde also heute Nachmittag Richtung HK und B aufbrechen. 

Also falls jemand Zeit hat...


----------



## Kulminator (9. Mai 2011)

magnum-force schrieb:


> Danke, SofaSurfer.
> 
> Hab übrigens heute frei und es juckt schon wieder. Werde also heute Nachmittag Richtung HK und B aufbrechen.
> 
> Also falls jemand Zeit hat...



 du hast es gut ... wir müssen schaffen und Betty muss sich von gestern erholen 

Viel Spass im Wald. Gib acht am HK. 

@ Bruder: kann dir frühestens Mittwoch nachmittag eine Zu- oder Absage geben.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Mai 2011)

Passt schon. 

Kombis Vorschlag klingt gut, aber ob man das gleich am Opening-Wochenende macht? Könne gut besucht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (9. Mai 2011)

mal anschauen und gegebenenfalls den rheinsteig belästigen


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. Mai 2011)

magnum-force:er Nickname


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. Mai 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Männer, ich glaube wir haben nächsten Samstag bei hinreichend gutem Wetter einen Termin in Stromberg hinter Bingen



Sofortmeldung, genau unser Ding...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. Mai 2011)

Da WILL ich dann aber auch mal hin!!!!
Hört sich echt Interessant an. Und wie Ede schon schrieb, genau unser DING


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Mai 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch den 11. sollten wir mal wieder eine lockere Runde durch den Hanauer Wald mit Biergarteneinkehr anstreben. Treffpunkt wäre um 18.30 h (plusminus 5 Minuten - meine 5 Minuten) am Hanauer Westbahnhof.



Kommt sonst noch jemand mit ausser Bruder und mir?
Es hat sich keiner gemeldet.

//rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Mai 2011)

Es läuft wohl auf 'ne Überraschungsparty hinaus. 

Anyway, 18.30 h am Westbahnhof ist confirmed.


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Mai 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Es läuft wohl auf 'ne Überraschungsparty hinaus.
> 
> Anyway, 18.30 h am Westbahnhof ist confirmed.



Ich werde das wohl schaffen, komme vermutlich direkt (stinkend&verschwitzt) mit dem Bike von meiner Wirkungsstätte aus zu Euch gestoßen. Westbahnhof, ich nehme an auf der Stadtabgewandten Seite?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Mai 2011)

Jepp, genau da.

Super dass du auch am Start bist - dann kann ich die Leihgabe zurückgeben und meine Schuld begleichen. [moonlight]


----------



## magnum-force (10. Mai 2011)

Leider ist mein Mittwoch immer verplant, muss also passen.
Viel Spaß!



Mtb Ede schrieb:


> magnum-force:er Nickname


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (11. Mai 2011)

Westbahnhof - Hanauer Runde - Biergarteneinkehr = Pflichtveranstaltung. 

Bin heute abend am Start...


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Mai 2011)

meiner ist auch verplant...erst wollt ich ja auf den ak..jetzt mach ich mich aber naggisch und geh ins mm in obertshausen...


Schwitzen-Weizen-Schwitzen-Weizen-Schwitzen-Heimfahrn


----------



## Kulminator (11. Mai 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> meiner ist auch verplant...erst wollt ich ja auf den ak..jetzt mach ich mich aber naggisch und geh ins mm in obertshausen...
> 
> 
> Schwitzen-Weizen-Schwitzen-Weizen-Schwitzen-Heimfahrn



Hat seinereiner nix zu schaffe?  

Schwitzen - Weizen - Heimfahren können wir die heute abend auch bieten...


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Mai 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hat seinereiner nix zu schaffe?
> 
> Schwitzen - Weizen - Heimfahren können wir die heute abend auch bieten...



^na ihr seid aber ned naggisch


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. Mai 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ^na ihr seid aber ned naggisch



woher du wisse


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Mai 2011)

NSN: Nackt-Singlespeed-Nightride

das ist doch in einigen Gegenden immer noch beliebter Freizeitspaß.
Könnte bei uns am Singlespeed scheitern 
Obwohl, ein kerniger Tritt und dann ists auch ein Singlespeeder.

Bis später, Wetter hält sich ja anscheinend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (11. Mai 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ^na ihr seid aber ned naggisch



besser so - das willst du gar net sehen...  

Kommst du doch noch nach HU zum Schwitzen und Weizen?


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Mai 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> besser so - das willst du gar net sehen...
> 
> Kommst du doch noch nach HU zum Schwitzen und Weizen?



ne...dafür ist es jetzt so spät


----------



## Kulminator (11. Mai 2011)

Wie wärs mit Weizen ohne Schwitzen?


----------



## Kulminator (11. Mai 2011)

für alle Mitleser und Nicht-Mitfahrer: das war eine extrem gelungener Abend heute


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Mai 2011)

dem kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Mai 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> für alle Mitleser und Nicht-Mitfahrer: das war eine extrem gelungener Abend heute


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Mai 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> für alle Mitleser und Nicht-Mitfahrer: das war eine extrem gelungener Abend heute



Yepp, das war ja Highspeed-Spass. Der Rocky, der Bruder und der Kulmi haben schwer Gas gegeben.
Ich bemerkte heute morgen beim aufstehen doch eine gewisse Müdigkeit in den Beinen...ich glaube das lekker Paulaner ist mir in die Beine gesackt 

Oder war es doch die Kombi aus Arbeitsweg plus Spassweg unmittelbar hintereinander ?


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Mai 2011)

Meine Beine spüre ich auch!


----------



## Kulminator (12. Mai 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Yepp, das war ja Highspeed-Spass. Der Rocky, der Bruder und der Kulmi haben schwer Gas gegeben.



Einspruch! Der Rocky hat mächtig gezogen. Und die wenigen Momente, als ich mal vorne war, hab ich seinen Atem im Nacken gespürt. 

Aber letzteres lag bestimmt am Sexy-Betty-Hinterkopf


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Mai 2011)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Meine Beine spüre ich auch!



bei mir gehts..keine probleme in den beinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Mai 2011)

Über die Geschwindigkeit gilt es in der Tat noch mal zu reden. Immerhin haben wir der Renntruppe einiges abgenommen. Wie anders ist es zu erklären, dass wir so viel früher am Biergarten waren als sie.


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. Mai 2011)

Was geht ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Mai 2011)

Wenn es zur Eröffnung Stromberg sein soll haben wir 1.15 bis 1.30Std zu fahren. Ich mache das noch vom Wetter abhängig, lt. Forecast wird es ja nicht so schön. 
D.h. wir müssten dann spätestens um 1030 los.


----------



## Igetyou (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo.
Hatte mich hier schon mal vorgestellt. Nun ist es  soweit und ich wohne in Hanau. Würde sogar sagen mitten in Hanau in der Gegend des Freiheitsplatz.

Was habt ihr geplan? Kann ich mich evtl. anschließen?
Da ich mich lange Zeit mit dem Umzug und neuen Job beschäftigen musste litt meine Kondition ein bißchen.

Gruß
Igetyou


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. Mai 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wenn es zur Eröffnung Stromberg sein soll haben wir 1.15 bis 1.30Std zu fahren. Ich mache das noch vom Wetter abhängig, lt. Forecast wird es ja nicht so schön.
> D.h. wir müssten dann spätestens um 1030 los.



Entscheidung im Morgengrauen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. Mai 2011)

Melde für 1030 Abfahrbereitschaft nach Stromberg.


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Mai 2011)

Schmeissen wir die Bikes einfach hinten rein?
Und, grosses Kaliber oder mittleres?


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. Mai 2011)

Hinten rein kann ich fahren, komm ich zu Dir mit LV. Das Scott ist noch nicht fertig.


----------



## Igetyou (14. Mai 2011)

Werde evtl. auch nach Stromberg fahren.Evtl. sieht man sich.Habe ein gelbes Spezi Pitch.
Ich selbst werde eine schwarze Hose von Fox tragen.
Falls nicht.Was steht morgen bei euch an??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magnum-force (14. Mai 2011)

Viel Spaß Männer!

Mir fehlt heute leider Zeit und Bike... hoffentlich gehts Anfang nächster Woche weiter.


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Mai 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hinten rein kann ich fahren, komm ich zu Dir mit LV. Das Scott ist noch nicht fertig.



Sehr gut, ich nehme dann auch das große


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Mai 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Werde evtl. auch nach Stromberg fahren.Evtl. sieht man sich.Habe ein gelbes Spezi Pitch.
> Ich selbst werde eine schwarze Hose von Fox tragen.
> Falls nicht.Was steht morgen bei euch an??



Na, dann sehen wir uns vllt.
Morgen, weiß ich noch nicht, hängt von heute ab


----------



## Kulminator (14. Mai 2011)

viel Spass in Stromberg ... wird bestimmt gut was los sein. 

Ich hab heute nur ganz kurz Zeit, so gegen 13 - ca. 15 Uhr. Bin zu dieser Zeit in den Wäldern rund um HU unterwegs. Wer mitkommen möchte, bitte kurz posten. Ich werde so gegen 12:15 Uhr hier nochmal reinschauen. Abfahrt ist ca 13 Uhr ab HU. 

Morgen: ? Entscheidung fällt im Morgengrauen


----------



## Igetyou (14. Mai 2011)

Hi! Cool euch heute kennen gelernt zu haben. Wäre gerne den kompletten Trail mit euch gefahren, aber ich musste auf mein Kollegen mit dem Hardtail warten.
Wir wollten morgen evtl. zum Feldberg.
Was steht bei euch an?


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. Mai 2011)

Stromberg ist Sahne, hat sich voll gelohnt

Igetyou : Bei uns bist Du richtig. Feldberg am SO ist nicht so prickelnd besser SA.

Wir könnten ja mal unser Revier vorstellen. Schlage 1300 oder 1400 ab B8 vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Mai 2011)

Stromberg rockt !



 

 



Kleine Abstriche: die Kids lernen noch auf der Strecke, wenn man einen ungünstigen Slot erwischt hat, dann ging es nur stückweise.
Die eng neben der Roten Strecke liegende Schwarze Strecke hat ein paar nette Überraschungen parat. Und in eine bin ich unvorbereitet reingefahren und habs grade noch retten können. Das nächste Mal mit FF 
Nach dem dritten Run hats dann ordentlich geschifft. Daher auch das lustige Foto aus dem Kuchenzelt, als wir mit ca. 20 anderen Bikern zusammen standen.
Liteville-Dichte auf der Strecke bemerkenswert hoch 
Ungenutzte, versenkbare Sattelstützen in der Abfahrt, das war schon mehr als einen Lacher wert. Crashs haben wir dennoch keine gesehen 
Auch der Übungsparcours ist einen Abstecher wert.
Mal sehen, wie ich meine Kamera (den Halter) wieder zusammenbasteln kann. Das nächste Mal dann auf dem Topf.

In Summe: absolut die Anfahrt wert, selbst das hochkurbeln ist o.k.
Die Jungs dort haben sich Mühe gegeben und zeigen, wie es geht Bikestrecke und Wanderer zusammen im Wald.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (14. Mai 2011)

Schreit nach Wiederholung?


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Mai 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Schreit nach Wiederholung?



Geschätzte Frequenz: 1 x im Monat. 

Du wirst dort Deinen Spass haben. Und die Sprungperformance steigern.


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Mai 2011)

Mal sehn ob's klappt: Video vom ersten Run in Stromberg. Beim 2ten mit dem deftigen Sprung ist mir dann die Kamera abgebrochen


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (15. Mai 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Mal sehn ob's klappt: Video vom ersten Run in Stromberg. Beim 2ten mit dem deftigen Sprung ist mir dann die Kamera abgebrochen



Auf die schnelle ein schönes Vid gezaubert.
1 x im Monat!! Sicher??


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Mai 2011)

Ich werde heute pausieren. Da Richtung Westen ists im Moment ganz schwarz am Himmel und mein rechtes Handgelenk bedarf seit gestern irgendwie etwas Schonung


----------



## Kulminator (15. Mai 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Geschätzte Frequenz: 1 x im Monat.



Wann? 

Hier ist nun die erste Sch%$§§wetterfront durch ...  
Heute definitiv Sofa ...


----------



## Igetyou (16. Mai 2011)

Jo in HU war das Wetter echt *******
Im Taunus sah es schon besser aus. 
Wann steigt die nächste Tour bei euch?
Gibt es eigentlich Spots in der direkten Nähe von Hanau, oder muss man immer bis zum Hahnenkamm fahren?
Bis zum Hahnenkamm von der Innenstadt aus sind es doch schon locker 20 km oder?

Gruß
Igetyou


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Mai 2011)

Soo, habe die Kamerahalterung irgendwie wieder zusammengepuzzelt und an *het zwarte potje *drangepappt. Beim nächsten Ride: neue Vids garantiert.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Mai 2011)

So, jetzt habe ich den Abstiegskater erstmal weggeradelt. So ein grauer Montag ist gar nicht schlecht. Nix los im Wald - genau das Richtige um sich mal auszutoben.

Wenn ich morgen passend aus dem Büro komme will ich evtl. wieder eine Runde drehen. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Zeit und Lust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (16. Mai 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wenn ich morgen passend aus dem Büro komme will ich evtl. wieder eine Runde drehen. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Zeit und Lust.



Von wo aus startest du?  Ab wann soll es losgehen?
Wieviel km sind geplant?  
Ich schreibe hier nochmal gegen Mittag ins Forum ob ich def. Zeit habe.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Mai 2011)

Ich will versuchen gegen 19.00 h in Rodenbach auf's Rad zu kommen. Die klassischen Treffpunkte kann ich innerhalb von 20 Minuten (+-) erreichen.

Detaillierte Routeninformationen kann ich nicht geben. Kilometerangaben, Höhenmeter und Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten sind nicht mein Ding. Vermutlich wird es knappe 2 Stunden kreuz und quer um die Birkenhainer, Klappermühlchen etc. gehen.


----------



## Igetyou (17. Mai 2011)

Ätzend!! Muss leider absagen...Sitze immer noch im Büro und das bei dem geilen Wetter.
Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß im Wald..


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. Mai 2011)

Leider bin ich am WE in Thüringen bis einschlisslich Montag. So kann ich dieses WE wieder nicht mit euch Biken.
Meine Pflichten als Freund sind gefragt.


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Mai 2011)

Freitag Abend: Dämmerungs- bzw. Nightride bei vermutlich brauchbarem Wetter. Abfahrt verhandelbar, jedoch nicht vor 1830. Wer ist am Start?


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. Mai 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Freitag Abend: Dämmerungs- bzw. Nightride bei vermutlich brauchbarem Wetter. Abfahrt verhandelbar, jedoch nicht vor 1830. Wer ist am Start?



Bei brauchbarem Wetter werde ich mit Dir in den nächtlichen Spessart-Wald entschweben...


----------



## Igetyou (19. Mai 2011)

Mal ne Kurze Frage an die Spessart Wölfe.
Ihr sprecht immer von einem Treffpunkt B8. Wo ist das genau?
Gibt es dort einen Parkplatz?
Wie weit ist der Treffpunkt von HU-Stadtmitte entfernt?
Wohnt einer von euch auch direkt in HU?

Grüße
Igetyou


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Mai 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Bei brauchbarem Wetter werde ich mit Dir in den nächtlichen Spessart-Wald entschweben...



Guudie, aber betreffend der Brauchbarkeit habe ich noch so meine Zweifel. Bin heute auf dem Nachhauseweg zwar nicht von oben, dafür von unten nass geworden. Melde mich morgen nachmittags noch mal per Post und rufe Dich an.

@Igetyou - der Parkplatz ist natürlich von HU-Center zu erreichen: vom Freiheitsplatz zum Kurt Blaum Platz, entlang der ehem. Degussa Richtung Wolfgang aus der Stadt raus, immer der B8 entlang, vorbei an den Dos Amigos, Gartenmarkt Dehner, alte Amikasernen, übern Buckel über die Bahn und A43/45, noch mehr Ex-Kasernen, weiter B8 Richtung Kahl, am Neuwirtshaus vorbei nach ca. 1 km auf der linken Seite der Parkplatz an der B8. Dann haste Dich auch schon warm gefahren  
Licht wäre von Vorteil, muss aber nicht denn der Ede macht den Wald hell...


----------



## Kulminator (19. Mai 2011)

Moin Miteinander, bin wieder im Lande... muss erst mal sehen wie es mir morgen abend geht - deshalb Teilnahme nur unter Vorbehalt? Geht auch Samstag was? Die Woche in der alten Heimat war erwartungsgemäss gut, aber anstrengend.  

@Igetyou: von HU bis zur B8 sind es ca 8 - 10 km. Wenn es bei klappt, können wir uns gerne in HU in der Stadt treffen und gemeinsam zum Treffpunkt rollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Mai 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> gut, aber anstrengend.



JaaJaa, während wir hier die Stellung gehalten haben und Kohle für unsere Sponsoren und Steuerkassen gebaggert haben hats Du Dich etwa den frrrängische' Lustbarkeiten hingegeben ?


----------



## Kulminator (19. Mai 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> frrrängische' Lustbarkeiten



hmmm... lecker ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Mai 2011)

Heute klappt nicht, morgen eventuell (wenn, dann aber erst ab 14.00 h), Sonntag wahrscheinlich.

Ich verfolge eure Terminvorschläge und will versuchen mich anzuschließen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Mai 2011)

Nachtrag: Ich werde das WE nur eingeschränkt online sein können. Über eine SMS Info bzgl. Wochenendstartzeiten würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## magnum-force (20. Mai 2011)

Morgen!
Heute abend geht leider nicht, morgen ab 1400 klingt gut. Sonntag muss ich schauen.
Alles unter der Voraussetzung, daß mein Bike heute endlich fertig wird...


----------



## Kulminator (20. Mai 2011)

wegen der fetten Gewitterfront wird der *NR heute abgesagt*.  

Morgen wegen Gewittervorhersage so früh wie möglich. Deshalb:

*Samstag 12:30 Uhr - Parkbucht B8 - schwere Gerätschaft.*

Wer später nachkommen will, kein Problem - Handys haben wir dabei. 
@ Igetyou: melde dich, wenn du mitkommen willst und wenn wir uns in HU treffen sollen (z.B. 12:15 Uhr am Cafe del Sol?).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magnum-force (20. Mai 2011)

Ich kann morgen wenn dann erst ab 1400.
Hab leider noch keine von euren Nummern. Kann mir jemand seine rüberschicken? Würde mich gerne anschließen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Mai 2011)

So'en kack, heute. Das fing schon morgens an, wie kann man nur um 630 die halbe Hanauer Landstrasse mit ner Baustelle zumachen.  Anfahrt 60 Minuten. Da kann ich ja locker sonst radfahren.
Heute abend, nicht losgekommen, dann Regen, dann wieder im Stau gestanden. NR abgesagt und jetzt siehts auch noch gut aus.


----------



## Zilli (20. Mai 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ... so früh wie möglich. Deshalb:
> 
> *Samstag 12:30 Uhr - Parkbucht B8 - schwere Gerätschaft.*


 
ich werde dann mal kommen, da es So. wohl nach "Landunter" ausschaut (hoffentlich werde ich noch erkannt und geduldet)


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. Mai 2011)

Zilli schrieb:


> ich werde dann mal kommen, da es So. wohl nach "Landunter" ausschaut (hoffentlich werde ich noch erkannt und geduldet)



Ich seh Sie...morgen 12 Uhr mittag...+ 30 min


----------



## Marc555 (20. Mai 2011)

Nabend allerseits,
ich bin technisch und konditionell eher Anfänger und wollte mal unverbindlich anfragen wie eure Touren so aussehen (Km, Hm, Tempo und vor allem DH, FR ...?).
Kann man sich einfach mal anschließen oder welche Vorraussetzungen muss ich mitbringen? Ich bin mit einem Einsteigermodell unterwegs (Bergamont Evolve).
Zu meiner Person: männlich, 36 Lenzen alt. Mehr folgt bei Bedarf.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Kulminator (21. Mai 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Nabend allerseits,
> ich bin technisch und konditionell eher Anfänger und wollte mal unverbindlich anfragen wie eure Touren so aussehen (Km, Hm, Tempo und vor allem DH, FR ...?).
> Kann man sich einfach mal anschließen oder welche Vorraussetzungen muss ich mitbringen? Ich bin mit einem Einsteigermodell unterwegs (Bergamont Evolve).
> Zu meiner Person: männlich, 36 Lenzen alt. Mehr folgt bei Bedarf.
> ...



Hi Marc, einfach mal mitkommen. Besondere Voraussetzungen brauchst du keine. Vorteilhaft ist ein geländetaugliches Bike - zumindest wenn wir von schwerem Gerät reden. Unter der Woche abends fahren wir meist weniger anspruchsvolle Strecken - da kommt man auch mit weniger Federweg zurecht. Grundsätzlich kannste aber mit dem Evolve mitfahren... 
Gruss Kulmi


----------



## Igetyou (21. Mai 2011)

Hi Wölfe.Sorry mein Weekend verläuft anders als geplant.Eigentlich wollte meine Freundin zu mir kommen.Aber leider hatte sie auf halber Strecke eine Panne.Zündspule kaputt.Shit!Bin darauf nach Aachen zu ihr gefahren.
Ich hoffe ja mal,dass wir nächste Woche  zu einer gemeinsamen Tour kommen.
Also Happy Trail.


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Mai 2011)

Moin!

Frühstück im Garten  und das im Mai!

Stehe heute (Start idealerweise noch vor / um High Noon) für eine Ausfahrt zur Verfügung (mittelschwer).
Werde mich jetzt an der Dämpfungswartung des Speci's versuchen 

Kombi


----------



## Kulminator (22. Mai 2011)

ziemlich still hier...


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Mai 2011)

Psst ! 

Any major collateral damages to be recorded?


Muß noch arbeiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (22. Mai 2011)

nur ne Felge ... 

Geht morgen zu Doc G 

Werde diese Woche abends (morgen oder Dienstag) mit dem Dietzebächer unterwegs sein. Wer auf sowas Lust hat, kann sich gerne anschliessen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. Mai 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> nur ne Felge ...
> 
> Geht morgen zu Doc G
> 
> Werde diese Woche abends (morgen oder Dienstag) mit dem Dietzebächer unterwegs sein. Wer auf sowas Lust hat, kann sich gerne anschliessen.



Rufe heute Nachmittag mal durch, Chancen stehen heute gar nicht so schlecht. Akku sollte noch geladen sein, ausserdem ists ja lange genug hell.
Dienstag und Mittwoch bin ich dann eh mit dem Radl Richtung Arbeit unterwegs.
Gestern hats nur zu einer kurzen Power-Runde gereicht. 
Chemie lernen mit der Kleinen war stark frustrierend (für Sie und für mich, und ich hatte mal Chemie Abi -> Brain tilt  )


----------



## Mtb Ede (23. Mai 2011)

Heute 1800 B8.


----------



## magnum-force (23. Mai 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Heute 1800 B8.



OK 
Wer ist noch dabei, vielleicht aus HU direkt zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft?

Oder gibt es hier alternative Pläne?


----------



## Marc555 (23. Mai 2011)

Ich sende dann mal einen Gruß aus dem tollen schwedischen Möbelhaus mit den vier Buchstaben. :-((((
Toll, schon wieder shoppen.

Gruß aus LH


----------



## magnum-force (23. Mai 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> nur ne Felge ...
> 
> Geht morgen zu Doc G
> 
> Werde diese Woche abends (morgen oder Dienstag) mit dem Dietzebächer unterwegs sein. Wer auf sowas Lust hat, kann sich gerne anschliessen.



Schön, daß abgesehen von der Felge alles OK ist!
 Wo gehts heute hin?


----------



## Kulminator (23. Mai 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Heute 1800 B8.



pack ich net bis 1800...


----------



## magnum-force (23. Mai 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> pack ich net bis 1800...



Wann packst Du's denn ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. Mai 2011)

Na, da war doch eine geschmeidige Feierabendrunde bei TOP-Wetter 
Ede: Super-Performance


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (24. Mai 2011)

Gestern doch noch aufs Bike gekommen. War ne nette schnelle Runde mit magnum-force mit Einkehr


----------



## Marc555 (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leuts wie stehen die Aktien am WE?
Besteht am Sa Interesse an einem kleinen HK ? (Wie angedroht)
Ich komme wieder mit meinem Kinderrad! 

Gruß
555


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. Mai 2011)

Ich bin für's WE aus dem Rennen, andere Verpflichtungen binden meine knappen zeitlichen Ressourcen. Vielleicht geht am Sonntag eine kurze Runde, mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## Kulminator (24. Mai 2011)

komme gerade aus der Bike-Klinik. Die Felge ist im Eimer und muss ausgetauscht werden. Jetzt muss DocG erst mal sehen, wo er Bontrager Felgen herbekommt. Hat jemand von euch nen Tip?

Fürs WE sehe ich das Nicolai nicht einsatzbereit - also kein HK für mich... ich werde ne stinknormale Tour anbieten...


----------



## Igetyou (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo
Hat einer Lust morgen ne kleine entspannte Tour zu drehen.
Startpunkt wäre HU-City.
Habe ab 17:00 oder 17:30 Zeit.
Licht habe ich leider keins mehr!

Treffpunkt: Kurt-Blaum Platz oder dos Amigos

Wenn wer Bock hat einfach melden..


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Mai 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hat einer Lust morgen ne kleine entspannte Tour zu drehen.
> Startpunkt wäre HU-City.
> Habe ab 17:00 oder 17:30 Zeit.
> ...



Naja, so früh schaffe ich das nicht...
bin zur Zeit mit dem Radl hin und zurück zur Arbeit, da kann ich die Uhrzeit schlecht abschätzen & ein bissl k.O. bin ich dann auch.
Wie heute: morgens um 530 das Rad rausgefahren: Platten. Da habe ich keinen Bock zum reparieren, also das nächstschwerere genommen. 3 kilo mehr, superfette Walzen drauf (Supertacky ) da werden die Beine etwas beansprucht auf den 20km. Merke ich heute abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (24. Mai 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Naja, so früh schaffe ich das nicht...
> bin zur Zeit mit dem Radl hin und zurück zur Arbeit, da kann ich die Uhrzeit schlecht abschätzen & ein bissl k.O. bin ich dann auch.
> Wie heute: morgens um 530 das Rad rausgefahren: Platten. Da habe ich keinen Bock zum reparieren, also das nächstschwerere genommen. 3 kilo mehr, superfette Walzen drauf (Supertacky ) da werden die Beine etwas beansprucht auf den 20km. Merke ich heute abend



Okay das kann ich gut verstehen. 20 km eine Tour? Also am Tag 40km?
Das wäre wirklich heftig.
Ab wann hättest du/ihr denn Zeit? Das Problem ist, dass wir keine Lampen haben. Ich denke so bis 21:00 könnte man biken,danach geht aber nicht mehr viel.
Von der Streckenführung eher kleinere Runde.Mein Kollege und ich sind euch sicherlich konditionell weit unterlegen.

Greetz


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Mai 2011)

Ja, 2 x 20km, wenns Wetter hält und nicht zu viele hochrangige Besucher da sind, 2 bis 3 mal die Woche. Und 90min tanzen war ich alter Sack mit meinem Weib jetzt auch noch 
Donnerstag Abend? Wenns Wetter hält, und wie schon bemerkt, bis 2100 ists überhaupt kein Problem.

Samstag, schau'n mer mal. Und Sonntag, da lockt Stromberg, volles Rohr.


----------



## Igetyou (24. Mai 2011)

Alles klar.Donnerstag klingt auch gut.Ab wann sollen wir  startklar sein?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. Mai 2011)

So bin wieder da. Muss nur noch die Woche mein Bike von Dr.G abholen und dann bin ich wieder fahrbereit.


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Mai 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Alles klar.Donnerstag klingt auch gut.Ab wann sollen wir  startklar sein?



Sorry, das wird heute nix. Habe gerade was eingeschenkt bekommen, was mich ab sofort bis kommenden Dienstag voll in Beschlag nimmt 
Schnell was essen und dann an die Arbeit, hieß es.


----------



## Igetyou (26. Mai 2011)

Okay! 
Schade..Da kann man nichts machen...
Evtl. schaffen wir es nächste Woche mal..

Frohes schaffen!!


----------



## Igetyou (27. Mai 2011)

Bin gestern mit meinem Kollegen auf eigenene Faust mal in den Wald gefahren.

Haben als Grundlage diese Tour verwendet :
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.770.html

Trails habe ich leider keine gefunden. Sind eigentlich nur Forstautobahnen gefahren. Waren wir noch nicht weit genug in Vorspessat drin oder wo lag unser Fehler?
Hat jemand von euch GPS Tracks?

Leider habe ich dieses Wochenende keine Zeit zum Biken. Sonst wäre ich bestimmt mal mit euch gefahren. Von Montag bis Mittwoch könnten jedoch ne Tour drehen.


----------



## _jazzman_ (27. Mai 2011)

Servus Wölfe,

bin am Pfingstwochenende wieder im Revier. Da ich auf Grund konditioneller Höchstform im Bereich MTB-Abstinenz auf eine gemeinsame Runde durchs Revier verzichten muss, würde ich euch aber nach eurer anstrengenden Tour beim Biertrinken, Kuchenessen oder Pizzaschlemmen helfen und ein wenig übers Biken philosophieren. 
Würd mich freuen... 

Schöne Grüße aus dem Süden,
_jazzman_


----------



## der-silberfisch (27. Mai 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch GPS Tracks?



Ich hab hier so das eine oder andere aufgezeichnet. Schau dir das mal an:


Traillastige Hahnenkammrunde

oder

Dem Kamm entlang

oder du stöberst ein wenig im Archiv meines Blogs. Da findest du noch mehr Touren. Bei Bedarf kann ich dir die gpx-files mailen. PN genügt.


----------



## Mtb Ede (27. Mai 2011)

So, Fuhrpark ist wieder komplett dank einem mittlerweile sehr gutem Schrauber vom Doc L. aus HU. 

Was geht SA/SO ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Mai 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> So, Fuhrpark ist wieder komplett dank einem mittlerweile sehr gutem Schrauber vom Doc L. aus HU.
> 
> Was geht SA/SO ?



Fein!

Sa: Hausrunde ab 1400B8. Für Alteingesessene und Neueinsteiger, die üblichen Spaßstrecken 
So: Stromberg. J will mal ein bissl üben für FL. Uhrzeit ist noch nicht klar, das Mädel schläft ja gerne aus


----------



## Kulminator (27. Mai 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Fein!
> 
> Sa: Hausrunde ab 1400B8. Für Alteingesessene und Neueinsteiger, die üblichen Spaßstrecken
> So: Stromberg. J will mal ein bissl üben für FL. Uhrzeit ist noch nicht klar, das Mädel schläft ja gerne aus



hängt alles davon ab, ob ich das Nicolai morgen wieder zum Laufen bringe. Ansonsten eben CC  ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Mai 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> hängt alles davon ab, ob ich das Nicolai morgen wieder zum Laufen bringe. Ansonsten eben CC  ...



Habe aber auch kein Problem, wenn es heute/SA die Light-Runde ist (naja zumindest leichte Räder, die Strecke darf sein wie er will) und wenn es um 1300 statt 1400 losgehen sollte.
Bin vorerst mal Zuhause, Hausarbeiten und schaue hin&wieder ins Forum


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (28. Mai 2011)

Heute habe ich leider keine Zeit. Morgen würde was gehen! 
Stromberg?( müsste ich wie immer ein Platz Schnorren ).


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. Mai 2011)

Heute 1300 oder 1400 ?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (28. Mai 2011)

Kleiner Videovorgeschmack auf unser Finale Video

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoALYgbcXnM"]YouTube        - âªFinale Teaserâ¬â[/nomedia]

Das komplette Video folgt noch...


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Mai 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Heute 1300 oder 1400 ?



Dann 1330B8. Da kann ich hier noch was fertig machen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. Mai 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Dann 1330B8. Da kann ich hier noch was fertig machen.



Geht klar.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (28. Mai 2011)

Habe mich immer gefragt wann mal ein paar Impressionen folgen.
Macht spaß auf mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (28. Mai 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Kleiner Videovorgeschmack auf unser Finale Video
> 
> YouTube        - âªFinale Teaserâ¬â
> 
> Das komplette Video folgt noch...



Mainufer Sachsenhausen


----------



## Kulminator (28. Mai 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Dann 1330B8. Da kann ich hier noch was fertig machen.



die Schweizer machen einfach die schönsten Laufräder  

1330 pack ich unmöglich - ich komme nach - so gegen 14 - 1430 Uhr. Handys bitte auf Empfang...


----------



## Kulminator (28. Mai 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Kleiner Videovorgeschmack auf unser Finale Video
> 
> YouTube        - âªFinale Teaserâ¬â
> 
> Das komplette Video folgt noch...



 das DIMB konforme Bremsen Ã¼ben wir aber noch


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Mai 2011)

N'aabend,

das war doch mal wieder gelungen, heute 
Marc555 mit Sohnemann getroffen, und das scheint ja auf Anhieb funktioniert zu haben auf der B 
Kulmi rollt jetzt auf roten Teilen 
Neue Wege nach oben und wie immer, feine Fahrt nach unten.
Werde jetzt mal am Video basteln, stelle es dann ein.
Morgen, Stromberg:
Passenden Dachgepäckträger hat der Nachbar nicht, also reisen die Spessartwölfe mit 2 Kutschen.
Ede, kommst Du um 1030 zu mir, dann fahren wir zusammen zum Sofa, laden auf und ab Richtung Bingen. Trinken nicht vergessen und eine geschmierte Stulle kann auch nit schaden. Helm und sonstiges Gedöns muss auch mit.  //Händereibmodusan//


----------



## Marc555 (28. Mai 2011)

Dem Zwerg hat´s mächtig gefallen, er wäre am liebsten gleich nochmal die B gefahren. War halt leider aus Zeitmangel nicht drin. :-(
Jetzt liegt er mit Fullface im Bett und träumt sich den HK zurecht!

Viel Spaß euch in Stromberg.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Mai 2011)

Na also, geht doch: 

Aber jetzt genug von zu Hause gefilmt, mal sehen was wir morgen aufnehmen können,
GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. Mai 2011)

Hey,
bin gerade wach geworden war lang gestern.
Steht das mit Stromberg noch?


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Mai 2011)

Wie schon telefonisch gesagt, hau rein!
Wer sich anmeldet wird auch eingebucht, sonst hätte der Ede ja auch bei mir mitfahren können.


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Mai 2011)

Saubär!

Grade mal kurz das Filmmaterial gescreent:

Alles drauf, wie Kombi die dt. Ayse küsst 


Das war anstrengend, heute. Aber schön.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. Mai 2011)

Habe auch erstmal geduscht und was gegessen und viieel Getrunken. War echt Anstrengend aber Super Geil heute. Hat Mega Laune gemacht.
Kombi, will auch sehen. Ich denke die wird sich Morgen nicht mehr an dich erinnern, du aber an Sie.


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Mai 2011)

Da habt Ihr's 



Mensch, das kann ich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen


----------



## der-silberfisch (29. Mai 2011)

Autschn!

Alles klar bei dir? Weiter nix passiert?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. Mai 2011)

Zum Schluss noch in die Cam lachen....... 
Nur kommt der Sprung gar nicht zur geltung. 
Lecke deine Wunden!!!!


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Mai 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Zum Schluss noch in die Cam lachen.......
> Nur kommt der Sprung gar nicht zur geltung.
> Lecke deine Wunden!!!!



1. Ja, hat ja doch irgendwie Sschbass gemacht 
2. Leider ja 
3. Da komme ich nicht dran 

Gesehen, wie ich den fiesen Gegner mit dem Fuß in Schach halte ? 
Der Baum ist mir einfach so in meinen Fahr-/Bremsweg gelaufen. Das schreit nach Rache


----------



## Igetyou (30. Mai 2011)

der-silberfisch schrieb:


> Ich hab hier so das eine oder andere aufgezeichnet. Schau dir das mal an:
> 
> 
> Traillastige Hahnenkammrunde
> ...


 
Wow Danke für die Info´s
Die Tracks sehen schon mal sehr gut aus.


----------



## Kulminator (30. Mai 2011)

@ All: *heute Abend Trailrunde um Hanau, Treffpunkt 1800 Westbahnhof *Parkplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Mai 2011)

Mist zu kurzfristig.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. Mai 2011)

Schaffe ich nicht - ist zu früh.

Ich will nachher vielleicht noch mal eine _GA-Runde _mit dem Weißen drehen. Wenn GA, dann auch mit ordentlich Schwungmasse.


----------



## Kulminator (30. Mai 2011)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Mist zu kurzfristig.



ich könnte die Routenführung auch ins Offenbacher Land verlegen? Rund um die Käsmühle?


----------



## Igetyou (30. Mai 2011)

Schade.. Mit jetzt auch zu kurzfristig. Gerade gelesen.
Was ist mit morgen?


----------



## Marc555 (30. Mai 2011)

Sch... hab´s auch verpennt.


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. Mai 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Da habt Ihr's
> 
> 
> 
> Mensch, das kann ich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen



Krasser Einschlag Kombi Noch irgendwelche Nachwirkungen?
Hat sich der Komplettschutz schon gelohnt, und das Canyon erweist sich auch als sehr stabil.
Ist auch der schwierigste Sprung auf der Strecke, genau auf die Eiche ausgerichtet.

War trotzdem geil der Tag.


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. Mai 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Krasser Einschlag Kombi Noch irgendwelche Nachwirkungen?
> Hat sich der Komplettschutz schon gelohnt, und das Canyon erweist sich auch als sehr stabil.
> Ist auch der schwierigste Sprung auf der Strecke, genau auf die Eiche ausgerichtet.
> 
> War trotzdem geil der Tag.



Nachwirkungen: Ja!
Nacken verspannt, Kopfweh und vor allem hat mein rechter Arm heute gar keine Kraft und zwickt heftig. Da muss ich mir wieder die Muskelmanschette antrainieren. Bin froh, daß wir nicht noch 'nen Run gemacht haben obwohl es gereizt hätte. Wird schon wieder...
Fahrfehleranalyse, sieht man auch im Video: geradeaus abgesprungen, erster Fehler, da wird es verdammt schwierig noch die Kurve zu kratzen. Zweiter Fehler: bei der Landung zu wenig zentral überm Rad, leichte Rückenlage, kaum Druck auf dem Vorderrad, damit auch kaum Lenk- und Bremswirkung. Dann das Laub geradewegs auf die dt. Ayse zu und das war's. Abspringen: keine Zeit für eine Entscheidung.
Das Canyon: oberflächlich nichts zu sehen, aber ich werde es mir die kommenden Tage mal sehr genau ansehen ob es nicht irgendwo kleine Risse bekommen hat. Die Laufräder: über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Earthquake-proof 

Und ich muss schon sagen, Du hast tadellos performt: Alle Sprünge sauber gemeistert  

Heute Abend noch was arbeiten, morgen abend wird radmäßig nix laufen da HT. Frühestens wieder am Donnerstag = Feiertag = Rekonvaleszenzrunde


----------



## Kulminator (30. Mai 2011)

Kombi, 1a Performance ...  

Hoffentlich ist das Canyon unversehrt ?!


----------



## Zilli (30. Mai 2011)

@Kombi: Hauptsache alles beieinander , ansonsten hätt ich hier ne regionale Empfehlung, damit nix mehr passiert für Deine =meine Altersklasse:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (30. Mai 2011)

Zilli schrieb:


> @Kombi: Hauptsache alles beieinander , ansonsten hätt ich hier ne regionale Empfehlung, damit nix mehr passiert für Deine =meine Altersklasse:



Na, werden da auch Drops angeboten? 
Weiss eh nicht mehr, wie 'Normal Radfahren' geht.
Gottseidank ist meine Mutter nicht online, sonst droht die Enterbung...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (30. Mai 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Nachwirkungen: Ja!
> Nacken verspannt, Kopfweh und vor allem hat mein rechter Arm heute gar keine Kraft und zwickt heftig. Da muss ich mir wieder die Muskelmanschette antrainieren. Bin froh, daß wir nicht noch 'nen Run gemacht haben obwohl es gereizt hätte. Wird schon wieder...
> Fahrfehleranalyse, sieht man auch im Video: geradeaus abgesprungen, erster Fehler, da wird es verdammt schwierig noch die Kurve zu kratzen. Zweiter Fehler: bei der Landung zu wenig zentral überm Rad, leichte Rückenlage, kaum Druck auf dem Vorderrad, damit auch kaum Lenk- und Bremswirkung. Dann das Laub geradewegs auf die dt. Ayse zu und das war's. Abspringen: keine Zeit für eine Entscheidung.
> Das Canyon: oberflächlich nichts zu sehen, aber ich werde es mir die kommenden Tage mal sehr genau ansehen ob es nicht irgendwo kleine Risse bekommen hat. Die Laufräder: über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Earthquake-proof
> ...


Kombi, schön geschrieben. Und man Lernt nie aus!!!
Beim Ede haste recht, vor allem das *gejodele* bei den letzen beiden schwierigen sprüngen. Ergeiz maximal vorhanden.


----------



## Igetyou (31. Mai 2011)

Kurze Zwischenfrage:
Kann mir jemand einen guten Bikeshop in Hanau oder Umgebung nennen? Meine HR-Bremse spinnt irgendwie!

THX


----------



## der-silberfisch (31. Mai 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand einen guten Bikeshop in Hanau oder Umgebung nennen?



Schau mal hier rein. Allerdings diese Woche nur noch heute bis 18.00 und dann ab Montag wieder. Am besten vorher mal anrufen: 06186-201310

http://www.bike-activ.de/


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. Mai 2011)

der-silberfisch schrieb:


> Schau mal hier rein. Allerdings diese Woche nur noch heute bis 18.00 und dann ab Montag wieder. Am besten vorher mal anrufen: 06186-201310
> 
> http://www.bike-activ.de/



Ja, auch mein Schrauber, falls ich es selbst nicht hinbekomme


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Juni 2011)

Ich würde morgen nach ausreichendem Ausschlafen (d.h. bei Kombi's 700+ ) und ausreichendem Frühstück und ausreichendem Wetter mal eine Runde wagen (Rekonvaleszenz). Muß allerdings um 1600 spätestens wieder zu Hause sein.

Dem Arm geht es recht gut, der Bluterguß am Oberschenkel ist gebläut.

Auf Post oder PN wird geantwortet, die Diskretion wird gewahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (1. Juni 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ich würde morgen nach ausreichendem Ausschlafen (d.h. bei Kombi's 700+ ) und ausreichendem Frühstück und ausreichendem Wetter mal eine Runde wagen (Rekonvaleszenz). Muß allerdings um 1600 spätestens wieder zu Hause sein.
> 
> Dem Arm geht es recht gut, der Bluterguß am Oberschenkel ist gebläut.
> 
> Auf Post oder PN wird geantwortet, die Diskretion wird gewahrt



Ob sich wohl Dein ausreichendes Ausschlafen mit meinem ausreichenden Ausschlafen in Einklang bringen lässt ?...ich brauche mehr Details...


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Juni 2011)

Betr. der Uhrzeit schauen wir mal morgen früh / vormittag.

Jetzt mal was anderes:
Unfallschadensbericht am Torque:
Laufräder i.O.
Rahmen i.O. nix zu sehen, keine Kratzer oder Risse
Gabel i.O., das gleiche
Linker Bremshebel/Bremsgeber: Schlauchleitung abgeknickt, Knickschutzmanschette weg, Hebel wackelt auf dem Lenker, Befestigungshalbschale locker, Imbusschrauben gebogen infolge starker Biegebelastung (dt. Ayse !), sichtbare Verformung der Halbschale am Bremsgeber, Abdruck der Halbschale am Lenker.
D.h. Investieren: neue VR Bremse, neuer Lenker aus Sicherheitsgründen


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. Juni 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Betr. der Uhrzeit schauen wir mal morgen früh / vormittag.
> 
> Jetzt mal was anderes:
> Unfallschadensbericht am Torque:
> ...


Werde Morgen nochmal hier gucken und spontan entscheiden ob ich ne Runde mit komme, da ich Morgen noch was vorhabe.

Habe mich eh schon gewundert das bei diesem "Einschlag" nichts Kaputt gegangen sein soll. Zum Glück nur Kleinigkeiten und leichte Schirfwunden.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Juni 2011)

Immer noch keiner wach?


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. Juni 2011)

Bin abfahrbereit.

Ansage?


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Juni 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Immer noch keiner wach?



Papperlapapp, seit 700 am rotieren...


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Juni 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Bin abfahrbereit.
> 
> Ansage?



Muss nur in die Klamotten springen und dann bin ich auch abfahrbereit. Wie gesagt, ich heute auf dem leichten Bike und nur mäßig belastbar.
Treffpunkt Kahl Wasserturm, 1245 !?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Juni 2011)

Hab noch eine Stunde was zu tun, kann so gegen 13.45 / 14.00 an der B8 sein.


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. Juni 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Muss nur in die Klamotten springen und dann bin ich auch abfahrbereit. Wie gesagt, ich heute auf dem leichten Bike und nur mäßig belastbar.
> Treffpunkt Kahl Wasserturm, 1245 !?



Geht klar.


----------



## Kulminator (5. Juni 2011)

so ein verlängertes Wochenende in der Hauptstadt hat was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. Juni 2011)

Mein WE war irgendwie auch komplett verplant, so das ich es nicht aufs Bike geschaft habe.


----------



## Marc555 (7. Juni 2011)

Fährt am WE jemand nach Willingen?

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Juni 2011)

Gestern Lieferung erhalten, d.h. heute Abend schließe ich mich bei einem Fass Rum in die Bastelstubb ein und baue das Eichen-Bike wieder auf 
Schade, der Bremshebel hat nicht mehr die gleiche schöne Eloxierung wie der alte Hebel.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. Juni 2011)

Hoffentlich hast du dir ein "Eichenvorwahnsystem" dazu gegönnt, sodas dein Holzfäller projekt auf Eis gelegt ist.
Ich werde mich wohl die Tage auf die Suche des mysteriösen Knackens machen. 
Da hilft nur das Ausschlussverfahren, Teile abbauen, Knacken verursachen, Teile abbauen,Knacken verursachen, Teile abbauen,Knacken verursachen, Teile abbauen,Knacken verursachen, Teile abbauen....


----------



## Marc555 (8. Juni 2011)

Ist am Wochenende ein Ausritt geplant? Also wenn das Wetter hält meine ich!


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. Juni 2011)

SA, Missing in Action 2


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. Juni 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> SA, Missing in Action 2


Heisst Konkret??


----------



## Kulminator (9. Juni 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Da hilft nur das Ausschlussverfahren, Teile abbauen, Knacken verursachen, Teile abbauen,Knacken verursachen, Teile abbauen,Knacken verursachen, Teile abbauen,Knacken verursachen, Teile abbauen....



Übrigens: das Wichtigste am Knacken ist das "n" ...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. Juni 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Übrigens: das Wichtigste am Knacken ist das "n" ...


Ich dachte schon habe es irgendwo vergessen.

@*Frank-Düsentrieb*, _oder der es weiß_@ Weisst du zufällig wie die ganzen Drehmomente am Torque sind? Speziel der Hinterbau ( Dämpferaufnahme ect. ). Habe die Anzugsdrehmomente schon im I-Net und Forum gesucht, leider erfolglos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Juni 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ich dachte schon habe es irgendwo vergessen.
> 
> @*Frank-Düsentrieb*, _oder der es weiß_@ Weisst du zufällig wie die ganzen Drehmomente am Torque sind? Speziel der Hinterbau ( Dämpferaufnahme ect. ). Habe die Anzugsdrehmomente schon im I-Net und Forum gesucht, leider erfolglos.



Ich glaube, an meinem ist an den Stellen was aufgedruckt. Ich schaue nach und poste


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. Juni 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ich glaube, an meinem ist an den Stellen was aufgedruckt. Ich schaue nach und poste


Danke erstmal. Sind es aber die gleichen? Dachte das sie zb. Allgemein Anzugsdrehmomente haben zb. M6 9 Nm & M8 12 Nm. Dann fehlt mir aber  noch das Tretlager und der ganze andere Gedöhns. 
Ich finde auch nichts im Netzt wo zb. eine Tabelle existiert. Das einzigste was ich gefunden habe ist Canyon. 
Da steht aber für Modeljahr 2010.


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Juni 2011)

Düsentrieb rät:

Hauptlager (Kettenstrebe zum Rahmen) 8Nm
Horstlinklager nahe HR Achse 8Nm
Wippe zum Dämpfer 12Nm
Dämpfer zum Rahmen 12Nm
Wippe zur Sitzstrebe 14Nm
Alles zwischen Lenker, Vorbau und Gabel 8Nm
Bremshebel und Trigger zum Lenker 4,5Nm
Griffe 2Nm
Sattel zur Sattelstütze 8Nm

Da hast'es! 

Und, Alter spielt praktisch keine Rolle. Alter / Jahrgang wird wie u.a. auch Federweg, Carbon, ... völlig überbewertet


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. Juni 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Düsentrieb rät:
> 
> Hauptlager (Kettenstrebe zum Rahmen) 8Nm
> Horstlinklager nahe HR Achse 8Nm
> ...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe.
Die eine Schraube 14Nm?


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. Juni 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Heisst Konkret??



...wir fahren ins tiefe Tal der Superhexen. SA, 1300 B8.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Juni 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe.
> Die eine Schraube 14Nm?



Ultra-korreggt, Alder!


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Juni 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> ...wir fahren ins tiefe Tal der Superhexen. SA, 1300 B8.



...an *den* Film erinnere ich mich noch (gerne) 

Betr. morgen, da weiss ich noch nicht. Alter, ich habe heute ab 1400 bis 1800 das Zelt aufgebaut, das hat mich total geschafft  bin schlags-kaputt. Jetzt noch ein Seppelsche und ich falle einfach ins Wachkoma.


----------



## Kulminator (10. Juni 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> ...wir fahren ins tiefe Tal der Superhexen. SA, 1300 B8.



was für'n geiles Zeugs wirfst du denn neuerdings ein?


----------



## Marc555 (10. Juni 2011)

Braucht man für das Tal der Superhexen schweres Gerät?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. Juni 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> ...wir fahren ins tiefe Tal der Superhexen. SA, 1300 B8.


Bin dabei
Das nächste mal heist es _FASTER PUSSYCAT, KILL! KILL!_

Pfingst Sonntag dann nach Thüringen und Dienstag zur Hochzeit. Mittwoch zurück und Donnerstag- Freitag wieder Arbeiten. Dann WE Dann 3 Tage Arbeiten und dann Finale


----------



## Kulminator (11. Juni 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Bin dabei
> Das nächste mal heist es _FASTER PUSSYCAT, KILL! KILL!_



ihr macht mich neugierig... 

bin auch dabei ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. Juni 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Braucht man für das Tal der Superhexen schweres Gerät?



Wenn Du es hast mitbringen, ansonsten komm mit dem was Du hast...


----------



## Marc555 (11. Juni 2011)

War wieder eine gelunge Runde,
daß nächste mal spinge ich aber zuerst aus dem Helicopter und danach zeige ich euch noch den guten alten 2m Drop auf der B. direkt ins Tal der Superhexen.
Bis Mo

Gruß
555


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. Juni 2011)

...über 7 Kicker mußt Du gehen. MO, 1300 B8.


----------



## Marc555 (12. Juni 2011)

Mit Schlauchboot oder Schwimmweste?
3xw.wetter.com !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (13. Juni 2011)

Hab ich die Absage verpasst oder habt ihr verschlafen oder so?

War von 12.55h bis 13.15h an der B8 und keiner weit und breit! 
Ich hatte extra Badehose und Schwimmflügel bei...

Gruß
555


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Juni 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Hab ich die Absage verpasst oder habt ihr verschlafen oder so?
> 
> War von 12.55h bis 13.15h an der B8 und keiner weit und breit!
> Ich hatte extra Badehose und Schwimmflügel bei...
> ...



Naja, ich hatte weder ab- noch zugesagt 
Nach einer langen (=kurzen) Nacht vom Pfingstsonntag auf Pfingstmontag waren wir noch mit Abbauen, Aufräumen, Abspülen, Abarbeiten, Abrackern und nun endlich mit Abhängen beschäftigt.
Fühle mich schon ziemlich eingerostet (bikemäßig).

Hoffe, Du hast dann den Weg auch solo unter die Stollen genommen


----------



## Marc555 (13. Juni 2011)

Habe später am Nachmittag mal den HK Express in Anspruch genommen und die Abfahrt genossen.
Hach...... schee waars.


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. Juni 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Hab ich die Absage verpasst oder habt ihr verschlafen oder so?
> 
> War von 12.55h bis 13.15h an der B8 und keiner weit und breit!
> Ich hatte extra Badehose und Schwimmflügel bei...
> ...



Nach Deinem Post vom Pfingstsonntag bin ich davon ausgegangen das Du nicht fährst. Bitte klare Ansagen for the Future.
War später noch auf der B und hab dafür gesorgt das das Ransom wieder in die Bike Klinik eingeliefert werden muss. Muss wohl doch ein 301 her damit man auch mal wieder ein bisschen Touren, und hüppen kann.

Kombi: Klasse Fest, in jeder Hinsicht.


----------



## Marc555 (13. Juni 2011)

Kann im Moment keine klaren Ansagen machen. Der Grund dürfte bekannt sein. Bin davon ausgegangen das der Termin steht.
Never mind.
Ich denke so in einer Woche spätestens klappt es mit den klaren Ansagen wieder.

Das mit dem Ransom hört sich nicht gut an. Bei dir wenigstens alles in Ordnung?


----------



## Kulminator (13. Juni 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Ich hatte extra Badehose und Schwimmflügel bei...



schade - das hätte ich gerne gesehen. Schwimmflügel statt Protektoren ... 



Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Nach einer langen (=kurzen) Nacht vom Pfingstsonntag auf Pfingstmontag



.. einer sehr kurzweiligen und gelungenen Nacht... 



Mtb Ede schrieb:


> War später noch auf der B und hab dafür gesorgt das das Ransom wieder in die Bike Klinik eingeliefert werden muss.



die B ist halt extrem materialschädigend ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. Juni 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Kann im Moment keine klaren Ansagen machen. Der Grund dürfte bekannt sein. Bin davon ausgegangen das der Termin steht.
> Never mind.
> Ich denke so in einer Woche spätestens klappt es mit den klaren Ansagen wieder.
> 
> Das mit dem Ransom hört sich nicht gut an. Bei dir wenigstens alles in Ordnung?



Wir könnten es auch telefonisch versuchen. Mit dem Ransom war kein Sturz, sondern die angeblich mit grünem Loctite gesicherte obere Dämpferschraube hat sich gelöst und hat sich gefährlich Richtung Rahmen
bewegt. Um an diese Schraube ranzukommen muss der Dämpfer ausgebaut werden.
Laut Scott ein, "das haben wir ja noch nie gehabt" Fall. Ja klar.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (15. Juni 2011)

Bin auch wieder im Lande.

@[email protected] dein Scott wird doch nicht Altersmüde...


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. Juni 2011)

Gude Sofa,

hab das Scott heute schon wieder geholt. Soll es nochmal rannehmen, wenn sich die Schraube nochmal löst wird es von Scott abgeholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (16. Juni 2011)

Sitz ich schon wieder uff Arbeit


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Juni 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Sitz ich schon wieder uff Arbeit



Mach de Schreibdisch net kabutt, der g'hörd deim Arweitgewer...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (16. Juni 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Mach de Schreibdisch net kabutt, der g'hörd deim Arweitgewer...



Hier ist das Material mal wieder wichtiger wie meine Birne.


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Juni 2011)

Boah,

da draußen regnets Backsteine...

Wer auch immer da jetzt (beste Arbeitgeberfreundliche Zeit) auf dem Bike sitzt bekommt nasse Lycras...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Juni 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Boah,
> 
> da draußen regnets Backsteine...
> 
> Wer auch immer da jetzt (beste Arbeitgeberfreundliche Zeit) auf dem Bike sitzt bekommt nasse Lycras...



Wie ist denn das zu verstehen? Nur Lycraträger kommen an Werktagen frühzeitig aus der Firma? 







Anyway - ich habe jetzt erst mal ein paar Tage Zwangspause und kuriere altersbedingte Leiden aus.


----------



## Marc555 (17. Juni 2011)

Moinsen,
da ich leider am Sa verhindert bin mal die Frage ob am So was geht (fährt)???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (17. Juni 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> da ich leider am Sa verhindert bin mal die Frage ob am So was geht (fährt)???



Hätte auch Lust am So ne Runde zu drehen. Kann jedoch erst ab 14:30 - 15:00 Uhr, da meine Freundin zu Besuch ist.

Gruß
Igetyou


----------



## Kulminator (18. Juni 2011)

nach ner Woche Bikeabstinenz hab ich ein gaaanz grosses Bedürfnis. Sieht aber irgendwie so aus, als ob der da oben was anderes mit mir heute vorhat?? 

Ich beobachte das  ...


----------



## Climax_66 (18. Juni 2011)




----------



## Igetyou (18. Juni 2011)

Ja heute sieht das Wetter nicht so toll aus.
Wie gesagt am Sonntag ab 14:30 -15:00 hätte ich wieder Zeit.
Wenn einer Lust hat, einfach hier Posten.

@ Climaxx

Geiles Bild

Gruß
Igetyou


----------



## Mtb Ede (18. Juni 2011)

Wollen wir am SO eine Runde wagen ?


----------



## Marc555 (18. Juni 2011)

Würde auch eher gegen Nachmittag tendieren. So 15.00h hört sich schon gut an. Könnte auch wieder irgendwo dazustoßen (B oder HK oder so). Je nach Abfahrzeit.


----------



## Kulminator (18. Juni 2011)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt wäre ich morgen auch dabei ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. Juni 2011)

Geht was heute ?


----------



## Kulminator (19. Juni 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Geht was heute ?



weiss noch nicht?! 
Hier ist eben eine Regenfront durch ... :kotz:


----------



## Igetyou (19. Juni 2011)

Ja. Scheiß Wetter. 
Jede Stunde kommt mal ein schauer vorbei...
Auf Montag verschieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (19. Juni 2011)

sieht heute extrem instabil aus ... 

Montag abend wäre für mich o.k. - wie wäre es mit einem längeren NR am Mittwoch mit Biergartenbesuch??


----------



## Igetyou (19. Juni 2011)

Ab wann würde es Montag losgehen?
Habe kein Licht. Aber es ist ja bis 21:00- 21:30 hell.


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. Juni 2011)

Mo und Mi sind für mich auch o.k.

Muß heute aber auch mal raus. Wandern ab Alzenau Ziegelei 1400 ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Juni 2011)

Aus bekannten Gründen bin ich heute mit der letzten Geburtstagsfeier vor den Ferien beschäftigt.
Ausserdem heute schon 3x nass georden, bzw. jede Stunde kommt ja ein Schauer. Eigentlich müßte ich mal die neue Bremse einfahren, noch zieht sie nicht. Vielleicht gehe ich heute abend, wenn die Blase wieder abgezogen ist, noch mal aufs Bike. Dann aber spontan.

Wetterbericht Ligurien: Sonne, 24 Grad. Auch die nächsten Tage


----------



## Kulminator (19. Juni 2011)

Montag bzw Mittwoch abend könnte ich gegen 18 Uhr in HU starten - an anderen Treffpunkten eben entsprechend später. 

Ede: mich zieht es überhaupt nicht nach draussen. Sorry.


----------



## Igetyou (19. Juni 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Montag bzw Mittwoch abend könnte ich gegen 18 Uhr in HU starten - an anderen Treffpunkten eben entsprechend später.
> 
> Ede: mich zieht es überhaupt nicht nach draussen. Sorry.



Morgen dann 18:00 ab HU

Wo treffen?


----------



## Kulminator (19. Juni 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Morgen dann 18:00 ab HU
> 
> Wo treffen?



erst mal sehen, wie morgen das Wetter wird?!
Als Treffpunkt schlage ich den Parkplatz am Westbahnhof in HU vor. Kennst du den? 

Wer ist morgen noch am Start?


----------



## Igetyou (19. Juni 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> erst mal sehen, wie morgen das Wetter wird?!
> Als Treffpunkt schlage ich den Parkplatz am Westbahnhof in HU vor. Kennst du den?
> 
> Wer ist morgen noch am Start?



Ist das der Parkplatz wo Subways oder Kentucky Fried Chicken ist?


----------



## Kulminator (19. Juni 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Ist das der Parkplatz wo Subways oder Kentucky Fried Chicken ist?



nicht ganz, sondern auf der anderen Seite der Bahngleise. Wir können uns aber auch beim Subways treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (19. Juni 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> erst mal sehen, wie morgen das Wetter wird?!
> Als Treffpunkt schlage ich den Parkplatz am Westbahnhof in HU vor. Kennst du den?
> 
> Wer ist morgen noch am Start?



Dann bin ich um 1830 an der B8.


----------



## Kulminator (19. Juni 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Dann bin ich um 1830 an der B8.


----------



## Igetyou (19. Juni 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> nicht ganz, sondern auf der anderen Seite der Bahngleise. Wir können uns aber auch beim Subways treffen?



Alles klar.18:00 bei Subways.

Ihr müsst nur konditionell etwas Rücksicht nehmen.Bin sicherlich nicht ganz auf eurer Höhe.

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (19. Juni 2011)

So ich habe das Bike zerlegt, und wieder zusammen geschraubt. War 1,5 Tage Arbeit. Das Knacken ist immer noch da . Scheint irgendwas am Rahmen zu sein. Vieleicht irgendwas leicht verzogen und dadurch spannungen. Jedenfalls kommt es von der Dämpferaufnahme. Konnte es "Nackt jedenfalls dort orten. Au jedenfall weiß ich jetzt das ich alles mögliche Probiert habe um dieses Knacken zu lösen.
Habe dadurch viel über die Parts gelernt und wie man diese Wartet und Säubert.












Kette, Kassette & Bremsbeläge gewechselt. Bremse Entlüftet ( habe jetzt entlich den Leerlauf der Hinterbremse weg bekommen). Hinterradnabe geasäubert und Festgestellt. Mantel gewechselt und Felgen gereinigt. Freilauf geputzt. Tretlager ausgebaut und gereinigt. Jede Menge Fett verbraucht. 
Im ganzen ist es jetzt wie neu.


----------



## Kulminator (19. Juni 2011)

@ Sofa, bekommt DocG nun Konkurrenz? Sieht schon ziemlich professionell aus bei dir. Wenn das Knacken von der Dämpferaufnahme kommt, könnte auch ne Schweissnaht einen Riss bekommen haben? Schau dir die Nähte mal mit ner Lupe an. Oder mach Bilder mit ner DigiKam im Macromodus und prüfe die Nähte am Rechner. Noch besser natürlich, wenn du die Nähte irgendwo röntgen lassen könntest?

@ Ede, wir sind erst gegen 18:45 Uhr an der B8. Ich will unseren Neuzugang durch die Bulautrails "jagen" ... 

@ Igetyou, 18 Uhr Subway confirmed. Ich werde morgen spätestens so gegen 16 Uhr wetterbedingt hier zu- oder absagen.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. Juni 2011)

Moin,
wieder uffe Arbeit 




Habe die Schweißnähte Penibel abgesucht aber ohne Lupe und Kamera. Habe nichts gefunden. Zum Glück, jetzt vor Finale 
Joar, habe mir nach und nach alles besorgt was ich für das Bike benötige um es zu zerlegen. Professionell ist aber anders, habe immerhin knapp 9 Arbeitsstunden gebraucht, und der Umwerfer ist noch nicht exakt eingestellt.
Hat aber auch spass gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (20. Juni 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Moin,
> wieder uffe Arbeit
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du noch Zeit hast, dann bringe den Rahmen zu DocG zur Prüfung - der kennst sich damit bestens aus. Musst aber schnell sein - er ist nur noch bis morgen da.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. Juni 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wenn du noch Zeit hast, dann bringe den Rahmen zu DocG zur Prüfung - der kennst sich damit bestens aus. Musst aber schnell sein - er ist nur noch bis morgen da.


Das Bike war doch schon bei Doc G. zur Kontrolle. Er hat aber das Knacken auch nicht lösen können. Und Risse hat er auch nicht gefunden.
Die Ausseinanderbau Aktion war nur für mich so das ich Nachts ruhig schlafen kann, da ich jetzt ganz genau weiß das es keine Anbauteil sind. Und ich, im Moment, noch nichts gegen tun kann.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. Juni 2011)

Wenn es jemand Interessiert, HiBike hat die Reverb fÃ¼r 208â¬ im Angebot.
Reverb 208â¬


----------



## Kulminator (20. Juni 2011)

@ All: *heute kein NR *!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Juni 2011)

Morgen und übermorgen sind die Aussichten auch eher verhalten.

Aber vielleicht ist das auch besser so, dann kann ich ohne unruhig zu werden meinen maladen Ellbogen auskurieren.


----------



## Igetyou (20. Juni 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ All: *heute kein NR *!


 
Okay!! Das Wetter ist wirklich zum kotzen!!
Heute früh sah es noch super aus. Seit  13:30 nur noch Regen.
Wenn ihr die nächsten Tage fahrt wäre ich dabei.
Ich habe ab Mittwoch frei! 
Was haltet ihr von Stromberg ect.??


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Juni 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> So ich habe das Bike zerlegt, und wieder zusammen geschraubt. War 1,5 Tage Arbeit. Das Knacken ist immer noch da . Scheint irgendwas am Rahmen zu sein. Vieleicht irgendwas leicht verzogen und dadurch spannungen. Jedenfalls kommt es von der Dämpferaufnahme. Konnte es "Nackt jedenfalls dort orten. Au jedenfall weiß ich jetzt das ich alles mögliche Probiert habe um dieses Knacken zu lösen.
> Habe dadurch viel über die Parts gelernt und wie man diese Wartet und Säubert.
> 
> 
> ...



Goil!

Bilitis-Effekt beim Schrauber... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hey Dude, krieg Dich mal ein, net so viel repararieren sonsts gehts net mehr wenns in FL gebraucht wird.
Never change a running system.
Obwohl, einmal abgewischt hab ich auch und vorne ist ja ne neue Bremse draufgekommen, die, wie g´sagt, erst noch mal eingebremst werden muss.


----------



## Marc555 (20. Juni 2011)

Gut gefällt mir auch der Beck´s Kasten. 
Ich hoffe da ist noch was drin?!?!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Juni 2011)

Wann geht's eigentlich los gen Finale? Ihr müsstet doch so langsam die Stunden zählen?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. Juni 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Goil!
> 
> Bilitis-Effekt beim Schrauber...
> 
> ...



Ist doch alles wieder zusammen gesetzt worden  Und sieht besser aus wie vorher. Passt wackelt hat Luft. Die richtigen Drehmomente sind auch eingehalten worden.
Muss meine Bremse auch noch Einfahren. Aber nur wann? Scheiss Wetter. Glaubst doch nciht das ich es jetzt so kurz vorher nochmal dreckig mache!!
Werde aber wenn es passt am Donnerstag noch mal kurz zur BH fahren und gucken ob auch wirklich alles Funktioniert. Könnten uns ja treffen zum Einbremsen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Juni 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ist doch alles wieder zusammen gesetzt worden  Und sieht besser aus wie vorher. Passt wackelt hat Luft. Die richtigen Drehmomente sind auch eingehalten worden.
> Muss meine Bremse auch noch Einfahren. Aber nur wann? Scheiss Wetter. Glaubst doch nciht das ich es jetzt so kurz vorher nochmal dreckig mache!!
> Werde aber wenn es passt am Donnerstag noch mal kurz zur BH fahren und gucken ob auch wirklich alles Funktioniert. Könnten uns ja treffen zum Einbremsen!!



Nur wenns 25 Grad hat und trocken ist. Einbremsen wird überschätzt (wie auch GA, Carbon, Kondition, 4-Radantrieb, Lottogewinn...).
Dann muss halt hinterm Zaun der NatoBase eingebremst werden.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. Juni 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Nur wenns 25 Grad hat und trocken ist. Einbremsen wird überschätzt (wie auch GA, Carbon, Kondition, 4-Radantrieb, Lottogewinn...).
> Dann muss halt hinterm Zaun der NatoBase eingebremst werden.


Ok wenn 25 Grad, noch mal melden. Ich werde wohl eine Runde drehen am Donnerstag.


----------



## Kulminator (20. Juni 2011)

Wie schauts Mittwoch abend mit ner Runde aus?


----------



## Igetyou (20. Juni 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wie schauts Mittwoch abend mit ner Runde aus?


Wäre dabei!
Was meint ihr.Licht erforderlich? Wenn ja könnt ihr eine Lampe empfehlen die nicht zu teuer ist.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. Juni 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Gut gefällt mir auch der Beck´s Kasten.
> Ich hoffe da ist noch was drin?!?!


Die wurde natürlich in den knapp 9 Std. Arbeitzeit geleert. So wie es sich inner Bastelstube gehört. 



Kulminator schrieb:


> Wie schauts Mittwoch abend mit ner Runde aus?


Ich muss leider passen.


----------



## Kulminator (20. Juni 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Wäre dabei!
> Was meint ihr.Licht erforderlich? Wenn ja könnt ihr eine Lampe empfehlen die nicht zu teuer ist.



viele fahren so eine. Dauert aber ein paar Wochen bis sie hier eintrifft...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Juni 2011)

Mittwoch kann klappen. Mal sehen wie sich das Wetter entwickelt.


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. Juni 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Wäre dabei!
> Was meint ihr.Licht erforderlich? Wenn ja könnt ihr eine Lampe empfehlen die nicht zu teuer ist.



Lupine Betty. Sofort lieferbar.


----------



## Marc555 (21. Juni 2011)

Bei Amazon sogar versandkostenfrei da über 20 Euro Bestellwert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Juni 2011)

Das ist nun mal der Preis der Erleuchtung. 

Mal abgesehen von den knappen 3 Wochen Lieferzeit ist die DX ein guter Kompromiss in Sachen Preis/Leistung. Ratsam ist es, sich gleich noch einen Ersatzakku mitzubestellen.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Juni 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> viele fahren so eine. Dauert aber ein paar Wochen bis sie hier eintrifft...




alles entwickelt sich weiter, wenn schon ne lampe von DX, dann würd ich heut ein paar mehr geldstücke von der taugt nix währung, oder auch doppelmark bald trippelmark, drauflegen und diese kaufen


----------



## Kulminator (21. Juni 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> alles entwickelt sich weiter, wenn schon ne lampe von DX, dann würd ich heut ein paar mehr geldstücke von der taugt nix währung, oder auch doppelmark bald trippelmark, drauflegen und diese kaufen



Moin Lugxx, die 1600er Lampe hab ich gestern nach meinem Post auch entdeckt und danach nach Erfahrungsberichten yahoot (das andere Wort hierfür will ich hier nicht verwenden). Die Lampe scheint ein sehr kräftiges Streulicht zu geben, aber keinen besonders hellen Spot. Mit einer anderen Optik ist es aber sicherlich ein Knaller - ich warte noch ab.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Juni 2011)

Nenn es doch ganz einfach "Onlinerecherche".


----------



## Kulminator (21. Juni 2011)

Danke, Bruder, du bist immer so wortgewandt


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Juni 2011)

Danke, aber ein Lob ist nicht angebracht. Kannst weiter Dummschwätzer sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Juni 2011)

Lufttemp 25/26 Grad, Aussichten gut. Wassertemp erfrischende 20 Grad.
Basst-scho


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (21. Juni 2011)

Bike soeben nochmal probe gefahren... Passt alles 
So wie es auschaut benötige ich dieses Jahr - spätestestens nächstes Jahr ein neuen Umwerfer. Und komischer weise ist das Knacken auch nicht mehr aufgetaucht . 
Alle Schrauben nochmal Kontrolliert. Bremsen eingebremst. Von mir aus können wir JETZT los. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Habe sogar schon geübt "*Grande Birra*"


----------



## Kulminator (21. Juni 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Habe sogar schon geübt "*Grande Birra*"



 das sind die überlebenswichtigen Dinge, die man draufhaben muss  

Donnerstag abend soll bei den Gelnhäusern ein Stammtisch stattfinden. Hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## Igetyou (21. Juni 2011)

Ist für Mittwoch / Donnerstag / Freitag ne kleine Tour angedacht?
Licht ist bestellt. Daher bin ich die nächsten Wochen noch ohne Lampe unterwegs.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Juni 2011)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, dann morgen gegen 18.00 Uhr. Details wären abzustimmen.


----------



## randi (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo Spessartwölfe,
wir werden am Donnerstag einen Sommer-Stammtisch abhalten.
Treffpunkt 19 Uhr im Biergarten Hailer Bahnhof Suzanna`s BAR? 
Ihr seid recht herzlich eingeladen.

http://www.suzannas.de

Hoffe das Wetter spielt  mit, ansonsten sitzen wir halt drinne.
Bitte kurze Info wer kommt, wegen der Reservierung.


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. Juni 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> das sind die überlebenswichtigen Dinge, die man draufhaben muss
> 
> Donnerstag abend soll bei den Gelnhäusern ein Stammtisch stattfinden. Hat jemand Interesse?



Wir sind DO in MA ,weiß noch nicht wann ich zurück bin.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich mir das Regenradar ansehen, dann wird das heute vermutlich nichts mit 'ner Runde. 

Morgen bin ich anderweitig engagiert, daher bin ich in Sachen GN-Stammtisch aussen vor.


----------



## Kulminator (22. Juni 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das Regenradar ansehen, dann wird das heute vermutlich nichts mit 'ner Runde.



Da kommen megafette Regenwolken aus Westen ...  
Das wird heut nix...


----------



## Igetyou (22. Juni 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Da kommen megafette Regenwolken aus Westen ...
> Das wird heut nix...


 
Zum Kotzen!! Können wir knicken!

Wie siehts morgen aus. Könnte ab 12:00 Uhr. Würde sogar bei leichten Regen fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Juni 2011)

Frankfurt Downtown vermeldet leichten Nieselregen. 

Sofawetter halt.


----------



## Kulminator (22. Juni 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Würde sogar bei leichten Regen fahren.



das hört sich einer aber sehr verzweifelt an


----------



## Igetyou (22. Juni 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> das hört sich einer aber sehr verzweifelt an


 
Ja ich will aufs Bike!
Für Freitag Bikepark wäre ich übrigens auch zu haben.


----------



## randi (22. Juni 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> das hört sich einer aber sehr verzweifelt an



Hi Kulmi,

wie sieht es bei Dir am Donnerstag aus, wenn dann sollte man auch von innen naß werden. Einfach kurz per PN melden.


----------



## randi (23. Juni 2011)

randi schrieb:


> Hi Kulmi,
> 
> wie sieht es bei Dir am Donnerstag aus, wenn dann sollte man auch von innen naß werden. Einfach kurz per PN melden.



Ab 19 Uhr sind wir in Suzannas Bar. Wer kommen mag, freue mich.


----------



## Igetyou (27. Juni 2011)

Geht diese Woche was? Oder alle im Urlaub?


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Juni 2011)

Viel geht diese Woche...
in FL 





Warm bis heiß, Sonne tonnenweise, Trails staubtrocken.

Fazit bis jetzt: teilw. heftige Abfahrten, wenige unfreiwillige Ausflüge in die Botanik, 1 gebrochene Speiche. Sonst vom Feinsten.


----------



## Igetyou (28. Juni 2011)

Wow
Coole Aktion!

Hier geht leider nicht so viel, trotz super Wetter.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Juni 2011)

Bei der Hitze sitz ich lieber im im Garten und leg die Füße hoch. 

Vielleicht schaffe ich es am Sonntag mal nach BF. Ich muß dringend für anstehende Abenteuer üben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (28. Juni 2011)

Das Wetter ist doch super zum Biken!


----------



## Kulminator (28. Juni 2011)

hübsches Bild  - wenn da die 3 Kerle nicht drauf wären 

Dann rockt die Trails und bleibt unfallfrei. Meinereiner hängt im Reich der Mitte fest - also vorerst nix mit Biken.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Juni 2011)

irgendwie mag ich das bild gar nicht wenn ich hier bin 

wünsch euch viel spaß da unten!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Juni 2011)

gibts eigentlich die poc schoner im spessart billiger?


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. Juni 2011)

Ede in Action





Kombi in Action





Sofa in Action





Das war heute ein Hammer-Tag.

Und FraaStruwwelisch brilliert im Stein&Staubtrails absörfen


----------



## Zilli (1. Juli 2011)

Die Stelle habe ich noch in bester Erinnerung ... viel Schbass Euch weiterhin debei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Juli 2011)

Jaja, der gute Varigotti.


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Juli 2011)

SofaSurfer,

Dein Helm (Murmel) ist noch bei uns aufgetaucht & in in sicherer Verwahrung 

Habe gerade mal die Handschuhe etwas ausgewaschen...mannomann, das Wasser hat eine Farbe von Karamellpudding > die Terra Rossa von Ligurien


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. Juli 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> SofaSurfer,
> 
> Dein Helm (Murmel) ist noch bei uns aufgetaucht & in in sicherer Verwahrung
> 
> Habe gerade mal die Handschuhe etwas ausgewaschen...mannomann, das Wasser hat eine Farbe von Karamellpudding > die Terra Rossa von Ligurien


Ohhh... Aber gut zu Wissen das er in guten Händen ist.

Habe schon überlegt meine DRECKWÄSCHE zu verbrennen, anders kann man den Schmodder nicht mehr aus der Schutzausrüstung holen. Eine Woche _Sweat & Dust_ hinterlassen ein guten Mix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Aber im ganzen eine Mega Geile Woche Danke an alle beteiligten


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Juli 2011)

Finale war wunderbar erstmals für mich staubtrockene Trails.

Wetter super, dadurch auch Apres Biken bis spät in die Nacht möglich.

Lecker essen gewesen mit ausgefallenen Gerichten (schwarzes Risotto sorgt auch für schwarze Zähne und schwarzen Abgang)

Planschen im Pool und Meer incl. Kiesladung für die Reinigungskraft.

Sehr nette Italiener darunter auch P....-John kennengelernt.

Spitzen Team immer lustig, hier besonderer Dank an unsere unermüdliche und unerschrockene Shuttle Driverin


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. Juli 2011)

Ich würde sagen,
*mission fulfilled and complete*​


----------



## Igetyou (4. Juli 2011)

Cooles Foto.
Hat jemand Lust am Mittwoch ne Runde zu drehen.
Das Wetter soll gut werden..


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. Juli 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Cooles Foto.
> Hat jemand Lust am Mittwoch ne Runde zu drehen.
> Das Wetter soll gut werden..



Wird erst am WE was gehen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Juli 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wird erst am WE was gehen.



Ähnlich bei mir, Mi schlecht, habe am Do und Fr ein Kundenaudit aufgebrummt bekommen (wahrscheinlich, weil ich der einzige bin der Amerikanisch-Englisch versteht & babbelt)


----------



## Igetyou (5. Juli 2011)

Schade. 
Am Wochenende bin ich wieder in AC und mache den Wald unsicher.
Ich hoffe das es nächste Woche klappt mit uns.

Kundenaudit? Bist du auch Qualitätsmensch?


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Juli 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Kundenaudit? Bist du auch Qualitätsmensch?



Naja, zumindest war ich das anteilig in den letzten 2 Jahren in meiner alten Firma. Lean Sensei, Kaizen, SQE, Reklamationen, Quali...
kenne also den üblichen Jargon und Q-Duselei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (6. Juli 2011)

Okay!
Ich bin für Validierunge und Qualifizierungen verantwortlich.
Die Qualitätsmenschen sind schon so eine Sippe für sich!
Wünsch dir viel Erfolg beim Audit!


----------



## Igetyou (6. Juli 2011)

Hi, werde heute mit einem Arbeitskollegen evtl. ne kleine Tour drehen. Kann mir jemand sagen wo die Bulautrails sind?
Gibt es evtl. Koordinaten?

Gruß


----------



## Marc555 (6. Juli 2011)

Für die Antwort musst du erst einen Qualitätszirkel bilden. 
Kennste ja: "Wenn du nicht mehr weiter weisst, bilde einen Arbeitskreis."


----------



## Igetyou (6. Juli 2011)

Das Stimmt! Eine mehrstündige Teambesprechnung.
Ne grobe Wegbeschreibung würde reichen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Juli 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Hi, werde heute mit einem Arbeitskollegen evtl. ne kleine Tour drehen. Kann mir jemand sagen wo die Bulautrails sind?
> Gibt es evtl. Koordinaten?
> 
> Gruß



So etwas weiss ich's , der eigentliche Messias ist aber der Kulminator. Wenn ich mit ihm fahre, dann haut er irgendwo wieder spontan einen Haken rein und wir sind auf einem neuen Track.

Nur, ich kanns kaum erklären...wenn ich einsteige dann am Westbahnhof, entlang der Schrebergärten Ri Nordwest, und dann weiss ichs nur vom ansehen / abfahren her.
Oder Start an der Brücke über die Kinzig (Brücke Schnellstraße Wolfgang Ri Erlensee), rechts runter vom Damm, Nähe Ufer Kinzigaufwärts aber nach ein paar hundert Meter im Wald / auf dem Weg gehts wo ab, das kann ich garnicht beschreiben.


----------



## Igetyou (6. Juli 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> So etwas weiss ich's , der eigentliche Messias ist aber der Kulminator. Wenn ich mit ihm fahre, dann haut er irgendwo wieder spontan einen Haken rein und wir sind auf einem neuen Track.
> 
> Nur, ich kanns kaum erklären...wenn ich einsteige dann am Westbahnhof, entlang der Schrebergärten Ri Nordwest, und dann weiss ichs nur vom ansehen / abfahren her.
> Oder Start an der Brücke über die Kinzig (Brücke Schnellstraße Wolfgang Ri Erlensee), rechts runter vom Damm, Nähe Ufer Kinzigaufwärts aber nach ein paar hundert Meter im Wald / auf dem Weg gehts wo ab, das kann ich garnicht beschreiben.



OK. Wir versuchen es mal. Ich pack mein GPS ein und los gehts. 
Wenn nächste Woche  das Wetter genauso gut ist müssen wir mal ne Runde drehen. Ohne Biker-Kollegen ist man hier echt aufgeschmissen.

Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. Juli 2011)

Alles Gute Rocky. Auf baldiges und biken


----------



## Kulminator (7. Juli 2011)

Rocky, auch von uns, (nachträglich) noch alles Gute zum


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. Juli 2011)

Hallo Kulmi

All: Die Tour ohne Wiederkehr mit Einkehr Tour am SA/SO ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Juli 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hallo Kulmi
> 
> All: Die Tour ohne Wiederkehr mit Einkehr Tour am SA/SO ?



Klär mal auf...
irgendwas wird aber am Wochenende gehen, bin schon wieder heiss aufs radln.
War Mittwoch mit dem Güldenen zur Arbeit...was für ein Unterschied zum Finale-Sofa. Rollt sich leicht aber auch entsprechend quirlig / zappelig. Der Popometer sagte: das ist ja fast ein Hardtail


----------



## Kulminator (8. Juli 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hallo Kulmi
> 
> All: Die Tour ohne Wiederkehr mit Einkehr Tour am SA/SO ?



Hallo Wölfe ,

bin auf eure Finale Geschichten sehr gespannt. 

WE geht bei mir nur Samstag. 1300 B8 ! Ich bitte aber um Rücksicht auf meine aktuellen Konditionsdefizite.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Juli 2011)

13.00 h ist ganz schön früh. 
Etwas später wäre mir lieber, will aber nichts unversucht lassen. Was ist denn angesagt?


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. Juli 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Klär mal auf...
> irgendwas wird aber am Wochenende gehen, bin schon wieder heiss aufs radln.
> War Mittwoch mit dem Güldenen zur Arbeit...was für ein Unterschied zum Finale-Sofa. Rollt sich leicht aber auch entsprechend quirlig / zappelig. Der Popometer sagte: das ist ja fast ein Hardtail



Aufklärung: Die Schlacht um Cock Comb geht weiter...

Hoffe auch den liebenswerten Sofa wieder zu sehen.

Bin morgen um 1300 am Point B8.


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Juli 2011)

Bin badei.
Wechsel jetzt noch den Vorderreifen auf dem Mittelgewicht.


----------



## Kulminator (9. Juli 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Aufklärung: Die Schlacht um Cock Comb geht weiter...
> 
> Bin morgen um 1300 am Point B8.







Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Bin badei.



 

Bruder: Feldtelefone stehen auf Empfang - kein Problem, wenn du nachkommen willst. 

Sonst noch wer am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (9. Juli 2011)

Ja.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Juli 2011)

13hundert klappt - bis gleich.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. Juli 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Aufklärung: Die Schlacht um Cock Comb geht weiter...
> 
> Hoffe auch den liebenswerten Sofa wieder zu sehen.
> 
> Bin morgen um 1300 am Point B8.




Ich muss leider dieses WE passen, bin gerade erst auf gestanden.Morgen habe ich leider mit meiner Holden andere Pläne. Sorry


----------



## magnum-force (9. Juli 2011)

Hallo!
Muss mal sehen, ob ichs schaffe. Komme vielleicht nach.
Viel Spaß in jedem Fall!
Gruß


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Juli 2011)

Recht große, muntere Runde heute 

An der eigenen Performance gilts mal wieder zu basteln, das muss besser !


----------



## Kulminator (11. Juli 2011)

@ All: wie schauts Donnerstag abend mit ner lockeren Biergartenrunde  all around HU aus? Start so gegen 18:30 Uhr ...


----------



## Igetyou (11. Juli 2011)

Müsste ich schaffen!


----------



## Marc555 (11. Juli 2011)

Bekomme das Projekt hin. Brauche noch Testbikes!!!
Do hört sich gut an für Test an Version 1.0. (Ziel muß noch lokalisiert werden)
Max. Load: 5, mit Dach: 7 (+2 in Reserve)
Die wilde Horde kann kommen!!!

PS: Dauerkarten bei mir erhältlich.

Gruß
555


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Juli 2011)

Mein Handwerkertermin hat sich von heute auf Donnerstag verschoben. Mal sehen, vielleicht wuchte ich meinen Eisenhaufen heute abend noch mal auf den HK.


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. Juli 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ All: wie schauts Donnerstag abend mit ner lockeren Biergartenrunde  all around HU aus? Start so gegen 18:30 Uhr ...



Start ab B8 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Juli 2011)

Zeit zur Finale Nachlese...

Airtime gefällig ?


----------



## Kulminator (11. Juli 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Start ab B8 ?



negativ - die HU Runde startet schon immer in HU ... packst du das?


----------



## Kulminator (11. Juli 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Bekomme das Projekt hin. Brauche noch Testbikes!!!
> Do hört sich gut an für Test an Version 1.0. (Ziel muß noch lokalisiert werden)
> Max. Load: 5, mit Dach: 7 (+2 in Reserve)
> Die wilde Horde kann kommen!!!
> ...



 ein Mann und sein Projekt .... 

Do wollte ich eigentlich die Trailrunde um HU fahren - mit anschliessender Einkehr. Wir können natürlich auch umdisponieren und auf Shuttleservice umsteigen. Sag was an!


----------



## Kulminator (11. Juli 2011)

@ Finalisten: Top-Foto. 

Sofa, das sieht nach ner Harten Landung aus...


----------



## Marc555 (11. Juli 2011)

Habe fertisch. Combat ready!

...*"Du lieber Biker, komm, radl mit mir! 
**Gar schöne Trails zeig ich mit dir...
 ...Und wollt ihr nicht hochradeln, 
dann fahren wir halt.*" 

(Frei nach Goethe)

Passe mich dem Mehrheitswunsch an!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. Juli 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ Finalisten: Top-Foto.
> 
> Sofa, das sieht nach ner Harten Landung aus...



Da kennst du meinen Katzen reflexartigen Körper nicht.

Zitat:
_Wie kein anderes Tier kann die Katze balancieren, ohne das Gleichgewicht zu verlieren. Bei einem Fall aus zwei bis drei Metern kann sie sich aus fast jeder Lage in die Bauchlage drehen, bevor sie mit nach unten ausgestreckten Pfoten auf dem Boden landet; der *Schwanz* *dient* ihr dabei als *Ruder*._


----------



## Kulminator (12. Juli 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Da kennst du meinen Katzen reflexartigen Körper nicht.
> 
> Zitat:
> _Wie kein anderes Tier kann die Katze balancieren, ohne das Gleichgewicht zu verlieren. Bei einem Fall aus zwei bis drei Metern kann sie sich aus fast jeder Lage in die Bauchlage drehen, bevor sie mit nach unten ausgestreckten Pfoten auf dem Boden landet; der *Schwanz* *dient* ihr dabei als *Ruder*._



das musste mir mal beibringen, wenn ich wieder mal zu schnell bin ...


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Juli 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Da kennst du meinen Katzen reflexartigen Körper nicht.
> 
> Zitat:
> _Wie kein anderes Tier kann die Katze balancieren, ohne das Gleichgewicht zu verlieren. Bei einem Fall aus zwei bis drei Metern kann sie sich aus fast jeder Lage in die Bauchlage drehen, bevor sie mit nach unten ausgestreckten Pfoten auf dem Boden landet; der *Schwanz* *dient* ihr dabei als *Ruder*._




das will ich aber auch mal sehen, soll keiner sagen ich wollt nix dazulernen, wann ist die praktische vorführung?


----------



## Kulminator (12. Juli 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das will ich aber auch mal sehen, soll keiner sagen ich wollt nix dazulernen, wann ist die praktische vorführung?



cool  

gibts noch mehr Anmeldungen für "Catman"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. Juli 2011)

Kombi hat von der ganzen Aktion noch eine Slow Motion angefertigt. Bei gelegenheit könnte man diese vieleicht sichten.


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Juli 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Da kennst du meinen Katzen reflexartigen Körper nicht.



Das habe ich aber auch schon anderst gesehen.
Ich sage nur Bullshead.


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Juli 2011)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das habe ich aber auch schon anderst gesehen.
> Ich sage nur Bullshead.



Sei mal net so, unser Junior hat dazu gelernt...


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. Juli 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> negativ - die HU Runde startet schon immer in HU ... packst du das?



weiß ich erst am DO Nachmittag.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. Juli 2011)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das habe ich aber auch schon anderst gesehen.
> Ich sage nur Bullshead.


Da muss Irgendwo *Kryptonit* rumgelegen haben. Anders kann ich mir den Körperlichen Totalausfall nicht erklären.


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Juli 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (12. Juli 2011)

@MTB Ede: Mal sehen was das Wetter am Do bringt. Ich kann dich ja vielleicht auch aufsammeln! Platz ist ja jetzt da!


----------



## Kulminator (13. Juli 2011)

Mann o mann, ist das ein Pieselwetter  

Möchte gar nicht dran denken wie die Trails morgen aussehen ...

Was solls, der Tag bringt auch Positives. Wir sehen Hope im Finale...


----------



## Kulminator (14. Juli 2011)

Heute:

1830 - Parkplatz Westbahnhof HU -  Citytrails mit Biergartenbesuch !


----------



## Marc555 (14. Juli 2011)

Bleiben wir in HU oder soll ich die Bergaufhilfe 5.0 mitbringen?
Möchte noch jemand abgeholt werden?


----------



## Kulminator (14. Juli 2011)

Wir bleiben in HU ... schliesslich gibts hier den besten Biergarten (im Umreis von 2.5 km) ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. Juli 2011)

das wird bei mir heute nix...zu spät. 555 danke für das Abholangebot...am SA Shuttle checken ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Juli 2011)

Bin heute sowieso raus. Bin echt im A. und reif für die Insel.
Von Mitleidsbekundungen bitte ich abzusehen. Ich rappel mich schon wieder auf.


----------



## Marc555 (14. Juli 2011)

@ Mtb Ede: SA leider schon verplant. Muß meine Familie wieder zusammenführen (Die Zwerge bei den Schwiegereltern holen).
Wenn wir rechtzeitig zuhause sind, geht vielleicht was am SO.


----------



## Kulminator (14. Juli 2011)

stramme Runde heute mit 555 und Igetyou mit Abschluss im Paulaner. So gefällt mir das  

Fürs WE gibts bereits verschiedene gute Vorschläge:
- Winterstein
- Shutteln
- Buchberg - Birkenhainer - Fernblick


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Juli 2011)

Die Wetteraussichten sind für Samstag besser als für Sonntag.
Was steht denn wann an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (15. Juli 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> stramme Runde heute mit 555 und Igetyou mit Abschluss im Paulaner. So gefällt mir das
> 
> Fürs WE gibts bereits verschiedene gute Vorschläge:
> - Winterstein
> ...


 
Hallo
Die Tour war sehr cool. Danke nochmal für den Schlauch.
Winterstein könnte ich anbieten. Dort gibt es ein paar wirklich schöne Trails.. Habe mehrere GPS Files.
Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack vom Winterstein
Habe das Vid aus dem Freireiter Threat geklaut:
 [ame="http://vimeo.com/26426054"]trailride bottom-2-top-2-bottom on Vimeo[/ame]


Gruß Igetyou


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Juli 2011)

Schönes Vid, da hat aber einer am Geschwindigkeitsregler gedreht


----------



## Igetyou (15. Juli 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Schönes Vid, da hat aber einer am Geschwindigkeitsregler gedreht



Habe ich mir auch so gedacht.
Aber die Trails auf dem Vid kommen wirklich gut rüber.


----------



## Kulminator (15. Juli 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Hallo
> Die Tour war sehr cool. Danke nochmal für den Schlauch.
> Winterstein könnte ich anbieten. Dort gibt es ein paar wirklich schöne Trails.. Habe mehrere GPS Files.
> Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack vom Winterstein
> ...



das sieht sehr seehr seeehr schön aus am Winterstein 
Dort wollen sicher alle Wölfe mal hin, oder? Ausserdem muss der Viehtransproter von 555 auf Alltagstauglichkeit getestet werden. 
Dieses WE fallen Kombi und 555 aus - also lass uns ein andermal dorthin? 

Ich schlage für morgen folgendes vor: 
Treffpunkt 1300 - B8
Wir cruisen alle Trails rund um BBB (Barbarossa, Buchberg, Birkenhainer). 

@Igetyou: findest du den Treffpunkt oder wollen wir uns vorher in HU treffen? Schlag du nen Treffpunkt vor.


----------



## Igetyou (15. Juli 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> das sieht sehr seehr seeehr schön aus am Winterstein
> Dort wollen sicher alle Wölfe mal hin, oder? Ausserdem muss der Viehtransproter von 555 auf Alltagstauglichkeit getestet werden.
> Dieses WE fallen Kombi und 555 aus - also lass uns ein andermal dorthin?
> 
> ...



Wollen wir uns dann um 12:30 bei Heraeus treffen. Liegt das auf deinem Weg?

Gruß
Igetyou


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. Juli 2011)

Fein dort am Winterstein

Bin morgen 1300 an der B8. Komme mit dem LV, habe jetzt eine weichere Feder in der Totem, muß getestet werden.

Sofa: wie, ich fahre nur noch in Finale ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Juli 2011)

Euch dann mal viel Schbass!

Sofa! runter vom Sofa!

Werde dann mal das Freak kräftig malträtieren...


----------



## Kulminator (15. Juli 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Wollen wir uns dann um 12:30 bei Heraeus treffen.



o.k. ...


----------



## Kulminator (15. Juli 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Euch dann mal viel Schbass!



euch auch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (16. Juli 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Sofa: wie, ich fahre nur noch in Finale ?





Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Sofa! runter vom Sofa!



Sofa muss Arbeiten und könnte heulen...... Dazu kommt das ich mir mein Garagentor zerissen habe.  Muss auch die Tage gemacht werden.
Und ja, Sofa ist es hier zu Langweilig.


----------



## Igetyou (16. Juli 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> o.k. ...



Cool. Dann 12:30 am Haupteingang ( Ecke Grüner Weg/ Heraeus Str.)


----------



## Zilli (16. Juli 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Bin morgen 1300 an der B8. Komme mit dem LV ...


Freue mich auf ein Wiedersehen. Komme mit dem SE ...


----------



## Igetyou (16. Juli 2011)

Geile Tour. Coole Truppe. Was will man mehr.

Der Birkenheimer Trail ist wirklich super! 

Bin beim nächsten mal wieder dabei..

Gruß
Igetyou


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. Juli 2011)

Kombi : Schönen Urlaub !

Feine Runde heute

Sofa : Schade, es war immer lustig mit Dir. Leb wohl.
          Was willst Du für Dein Bike ?


----------



## Marc555 (16. Juli 2011)

@Sofa: Ich geb dir 500,- allerdings nur vollgetankt und mit zwei neuen Reifen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (16. Juli 2011)

Ich habe ein andere Idee. Da ich nächstes WE zu einer Hochzeit bin, werde ich mein Bike nur Vermieten ( der Höchstbietende hat den Zuschlag ) 
Leider ist nach dem Finale Ritt der Zustand nicht mehr so der Idialste. Tut aber meiner Preisvorstellung nichts nach.
Ich weis das ihr mich vermisst, werde sobalt es mir möglich ist mit euch Reiten. Habe doch auch riesen Bock dazu.


----------



## Marc555 (16. Juli 2011)

War doch nur ein Spass oder glaubs du wirklich dass ich 500,- Tacken für den durchgerittenen Bock zahle?

Ich vermiss dich doch auch!
Morgen nachmittag/ abend evtl. Shuttle?
Ich geb dem Ede Funkfeuer, wenn es stattfindet.

555


----------



## Kulminator (17. Juli 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein andere Idee. Da ich nächstes WE zu einer Hochzeit bin, werde ich mein Bike nur Vermieten ( der Höchstbietende hat den Zuschlag )



Mein Gebot: 1 EUR!


----------



## Zilli (17. Juli 2011)

Habe die Runde gestern genossen; Wetter, Wald, Trails .... und auch der Apfelstreusel war lägger.


SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein andere Idee. Da ich nächstes WE zu einer Hochzeit bin, werde ich mein Bike nur Vermieten ( der Höchstbietende hat den Zuschlag ) ...


2,50  für den Rahmen; Mietzeit: bis zum Bruch (ich geh mal von einem L-Rahmen aus ...)


----------



## Igetyou (17. Juli 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> War doch nur ein Spass oder glaubs du wirklich dass ich 500,- Tacken für den durchgerittenen Bock zahle?
> 
> Ich vermiss dich doch auch!
> Morgen nachmittag/ abend evtl. Shuttle?
> ...



Wetter ist echt ******* heute.
In HU regnet es leicht.
Unter der Woche wäre ich wieder dabei.


----------



## Tomray (17. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leuts,

ich möchte mich noch einmal bedanken für die schöne Tour gestern. Hat echt Spaß gemacht! Und Ihr seit alle voll in Ordnung 

Hoffe ich kann irgendwann noch einmal mit Euch mitfahren.

Viele Grüße,

Tomray


----------



## Kulminator (17. Juli 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Morgen nachmittag/ abend evtl. Shuttle?



 das wird heut nix ...


----------



## Marc555 (17. Juli 2011)

Eigentlich hatte ich Sonne bestellt.

Aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben.


----------



## Kulminator (19. Juli 2011)

habt ihr die Gicht in den Fingern oder liegts am tollen Wetter oder weshalb sonst schreibt keiner?


----------



## Igetyou (19. Juli 2011)

Hehe.Ja das Wetter ist echt übel..Geht die Woche noch was?Evtl. Könnte ich morgen oder Donnerstag etwas früher Feierabend machen.Bock hätte ich auf jeden Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (19. Juli 2011)

sieht so aus als ob es erst zum Wochenende wieder besser wird?


----------



## Igetyou (19. Juli 2011)

Morgen soll es auf jeden Fall nicht so schön werden.
Wir könnten den Do. abwarten und uns dann kurzfristig für eine Tour treffen.


----------



## Marc555 (19. Juli 2011)

Bin ich dabei. Drücken wir mal die Daumen das wenigstens am WE das Wetter passt. Der Viehtransport kratzt schon mit den Reifen!!!


----------



## Kulminator (19. Juli 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Wir könnten den Do. abwarten und uns dann kurzfristig für eine Tour treffen.



 gute Idee. Ich bin aber Do tagsüber unterwegs, wahrscheinlich aber nicht zu spät wieder zurück. Also ganz kurzfristig - so gegen 16:30 - 1700 an diesem Orte...


----------



## Kulminator (19. Juli 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Bin ich dabei. Drücken wir mal die Daumen das wenigstens am WE das Wetter passt. Der Viehtransport kratzt schon mit den Reifen!!!



an WE Stromberg? Steht das noch?


----------



## Marc555 (19. Juli 2011)

Noch!

Mitlerweile überleg ich einen Shuttle Richtung IT, die haben wenigstens gutes Wetter!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand von euch heimlich einen Regentanzkurs belegt?


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juli 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Noch!
> 
> Mitlerweile überleg ich einen Shuttle Richtung IT, die haben wenigstens gutes Wetter!



das ist aber ein ganzes stück weiter weg


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. Juli 2011)

Wennse Mittwoch überlebst, 

is Donnerstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (20. Juli 2011)

falls ich morgen nachmittag bis 1630 - 1700 nicht mehr poste, wirds auch nix mit biken.  Wollt ich nur so mitteilen...


----------



## Marc555 (20. Juli 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das ist aber ein ganzes stück weiter weg



Wenn der Sprit mal gscheit`günstig wär, wär das die einzige Alternative Petrus´ Blasenschwäche zu entkommen.


----------



## Marc555 (21. Juli 2011)

Geht noch was oder haben alle kein Bock?


----------



## Kulminator (21. Juli 2011)

Gerade heimgekommen - ich bin raus für heute ...


----------



## Marc555 (21. Juli 2011)

Auch gerade heimgekommen. Shuttle mit Sohnemann hat Spaß g`macht. Sehen aus wie´d Sau. Die Trails sind total aufgeweicht und schmierig. Der Berg hats dem Zwerg ordentlich gegeben. Mehrere unfreiwillige Abstiege hat er gefordert. Allerdings nur Schürfwunden.
Bis Samstag ist er wieder fit. Freut sich schon auf Stromberg!!!

PS: Die Prinzessin fährt jetzt Kona. Gestern gekommen.


----------



## Igetyou (21. Juli 2011)

War heute ne kleine Tour drehen.Birkenheiner-Bulau Trails.
Ich sah auch aus wie ein Schwein.
Am Wochenende kann ich leider nicht.Meine Freundin zieht um.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (22. Juli 2011)

Für morgen wäre noch ein Platz im Stromberg-Express zu vergeben.
Jemand Bock?
Rest per PN

Gruß
555


----------



## Kulminator (22. Juli 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Für morgen wäre noch ein Platz im Stromberg-Express zu vergeben.
> Jemand Bock?
> Rest per PN
> 
> ...



Sag bitte nochwas zu Abfahrtszeit und -ort?


----------



## Marc555 (22. Juli 2011)

Um 11 Uhr B8?
Andere Vorschläge werden berücksichtigt.


----------



## Kulminator (22. Juli 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Um 11 Uhr B8?
> Andere Vorschläge werden berücksichtigt.



 o.k. .. bin da...


----------



## Mtb Ede (23. Juli 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Um 11 Uhr B8?
> Andere Vorschläge werden berücksichtigt.



Bin auch da


----------



## Mtb Ede (23. Juli 2011)

Unser neuer bester Freund ist der Shuttle-Marc...klasse Service heute nach Stromberg


----------



## Kulminator (24. Juli 2011)

ganz dickes Lob an triple-five-shuttle-service  

Top Leutchen, Top Strecke und Top Wetter - was will man mehr? 

Mein ganz besonderer Respekt gilt dem Wölfe-Nachwuchs.  Klasse Performance


----------



## Marc555 (24. Juli 2011)

War wirklich ein klasse Tag. Dank auch an Petrus, der richtig gut mitgespielt hat.
Fortsetzung folgt...    würde ich sagen!

555


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. Juli 2011)

Bin auch wieder im Lande.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Juli 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ganz dickes Lob an triple-five-shuttle-service
> 
> Top Leutchen, Top Strecke und Top Wetter - was will man mehr?
> 
> Mein ganz besonderer Respekt gilt dem Wölfe-Nachwuchs.  Klasse Performance





Marc555 schrieb:


> War wirklich ein klasse Tag. Dank auch an Petrus, der richtig gut mitgespielt hat.
> Fortsetzung folgt...    würde ich sagen!
> 
> 555



Das klingt nach jeder Menge Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (25. Juli 2011)

Auf jeden Fall.Und ich musste Möbel schleppen.
Geht die Woche was biketechnisch?
Hätte Lust Morgen oder Mittwoch ne Tour zu drehen.


----------



## Igetyou (25. Juli 2011)

Schaut euch mal den Preis an.
Das Bike ist bestimmt eine geile Trailrakete.
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?...008137&sidDEMOSHOP=0fc84dqll0311rh6v14bovjll6

Ich find´s voll geil.


----------



## Marc555 (25. Juli 2011)

Mi 18.30h B8???
Brauchen wir den Wolfstransporter?

555


----------



## Igetyou (25. Juli 2011)

Mi. 18:30 B8 klingt sehr gut.
Ich bin für alles zu haben.


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. Juli 2011)

Wenn beruflich nichts dazwischen kommt,ist Mi 1830 B8 o.k.


----------



## Kulminator (25. Juli 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das klingt nach jeder Menge Spaß.



jepp, den hatten wir... 



Igetyou schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal den Preis an.
> Das Bike ist bestimmt eine geile Trailrakete.
> http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?...008137&sidDEMOSHOP=0fc84dqll0311rh6v14bovjll6
> 
> Ich find´s voll geil.



Preis ist heiss, aber ob das das richtige Bike für dich ist? Du brauchst doch eher was Langbeiniges fürs Grobe? 



Marc555 schrieb:


> Mi 18.30h B8???
> Brauchen wir den Wolfstransporter?



den Wolfstransporter brauchen wir nicht unbedingt. Wir hatten doch Klappermühlchentrail und Buchbergtrails im Visier? Oder hab ich das falsch in Erinnerung?


----------



## Igetyou (25. Juli 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Preis ist heiss, aber ob das das richtige Bike für dich ist? Du brauchst doch eher was Langbeiniges fürs Grobe?
> 
> 
> 
> den Wolfstransporter brauchen wir nicht unbedingt. Wir hatten doch Klappermühlchentrail und Buchbergtrails im Visier? Oder hab ich das falsch in Erinnerung?



Naja das Teil hat 150mm FW so wie mein Pitch.
Eigentlich brauche ich was langhubiges was aber nur 13kg wiegt.
Nur leider gibt es so ein Bike nicht wirklich.
Ich werde es evtl. am Wochenende mal probe Fahren. Hameln ist nicht weit vom Harz entfernt.

Mi klingt gut. Schöne lockerer Tour.
Leider ist mein Licht noch immer nicht da.


----------



## Kulminator (25. Juli 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Naja das Teil hat 150mm FW so wie mein Pitch.
> Eigentlich brauche ich was langhubiges was aber nur 13kg wiegt.
> Nur leider gibt es so ein Bike nicht wirklich.



Was Langbeiniges mit viel Federweg und nur 13 kg nennt sich Canyon Strive... ist auch nicht teurer als das R.X2. Wenn Rotwild - dann das R.E1 mit 170/175 mm Federweg. 

Ich pack Mittwoch ne Ersatzfunzel für dich ein...


----------



## Igetyou (25. Juli 2011)

Alles klar..Super!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (25. Juli 2011)

Oh, für Mittwoch hab ich auch nur Kerzen! Sollte es denn so lange dauern?

Die Route war so geplant, ich habs nur nicht so mit den Entfernungen.
Wer ist denn noch an Board?

555


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Juli 2011)

Ich bin raus - Mittwoch passt nicht.


----------



## Kulminator (26. Juli 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Oh, für Mittwoch hab ich auch nur Kerzen! Sollte es denn so lange dauern?
> 
> Die Route war so geplant, ich habs nur nicht so mit den Entfernungen.
> Wer ist denn noch an Board?
> ...



Die Tour ist nicht sooo lang, keine Sorge - man weiss aber nie, ob wir nicht unterwegs  gastfreundliche Einkehrmöglichkeiten  antreffen?


----------



## Kulminator (26. Juli 2011)

Anm. eures Reiseveranstalters: die morgige Veranstaltung findet nur bei hinreichend guten Witterungsbedingungen statt.


----------



## Igetyou (27. Juli 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Anm. eures Reiseveranstalters: die morgige Veranstaltung findet nur bei hinreichend guten Witterungsbedingungen statt.



Check!


----------



## Igetyou (27. Juli 2011)

Geht heute ne kleine Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (27. Juli 2011)

Ich bin um 1830 an der B8


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Juli 2011)

Ich sitz wie erwartet noch im Büro.


----------



## Mtb Ede (29. Juli 2011)

...und meine Damen, wieder ein WE auf dem Sofa ?


----------



## magnum-force (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen.
Muss morgen bis 13.30 arbeiten, danach wär ich am Start.


----------



## Kulminator (29. Juli 2011)

fast - aber nur fast - hätte ich es vergessen:

 Igetyou. Alles Gute und lass es heute richtig krachen


----------



## Mtb Ede (29. Juli 2011)

Magnum: dann würde ich mal 1400 ab B8 vorschlagen.

 alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Igetyou


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. Juli 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> ...und meine Damen, wieder ein WE auf dem Sofa ?



Da ich ja mit Glied bin, aber leider am Samstag Arbeiten muss, würde ich für Sonntag zu einer Tour bereitstehen.


----------



## magnum-force (30. Juli 2011)

Hört sich gut an, Ede. Bis dahin...

Igetyou: Unbekannterweise und nachträglich alles Gute!


----------



## Marc555 (30. Juli 2011)

@ IGETYOU: Nachträglich ALLES GUTE 

@Ede 14.00 B8. Ohne Bagger, ohne schweres Gerät?


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. Juli 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> @ IGETYOU: Nachträglich ALLES GUTE
> 
> @Ede 14.00 B8. Ohne Bagger, ohne schweres Gerät?



Wenn Du mit dem PKW an die B8 kommst kannst Du Bagger/Gerät und Bike mtbringen. Wir entscheiden dann vor Ort was wir machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (30. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Glückwünsche!!
War das Rotwild testen.Hat den Test nicht bestanden. Hat mir nicht gefallen.
Besser war das Trek Remedy 9.8 Carbon. Runtergesetzt von 5499 auf 3399. Hammer Preis mit top Ausstattung.
Wie sieht bei euch das Wetter aus? Hier im Harz regnet es.


----------



## magnum-force (30. Juli 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit dem PKW an die B8 kommst kannst Du Bagger/Gerät und Bike mtbringen. Wir entscheiden dann vor Ort was wir machen.



 Bagger


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. Juli 2011)

magnum-force schrieb:


> Bagger



...Schaufelradbagger 288, wir müssen mal aufräumen...


----------



## magnum-force (30. Juli 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> ...Schaufelradbagger 288, wir müssen mal aufräumen...



Kann auch was zum aufräumen mitbringen


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. Juli 2011)

Hey Dudes,  sind wieder da, schickes Wetter habt's ihr hier 

Stehe morgen für eine Ausfahrt zur Verfügung. Habe gelesen, daß man sich z.Zt. auf den Trails am besten mit Plastik-Wäsche aussen anzieht  Mal sehen ob sich in meinem Fundus so ein Ganzkörperkondom findet.

Fahrbericht Istrien: da bräuchte es ein paar Enthusiasten, die aus den steilen Hängen ein paar liebenswürdige Trails schlagen.
Biketechnisch ziemlich unterentwickelt, d.h. man muß auch (mal bis hin zu oft) Strasse fahren. Die 'Waldautobahnen' sind entweder sack'risch steil & Schottrig oder die Trails sind mal mit Anklängen an FL oder dann wieder ganz heftig, hohe Stufen, am Abgrund, zu enge Geländer für breite Lenker, Spitzkehren so, daß man steil auf dem Vorderrad umsetzen müsste...
Dafür war das Meer gut  und zugenommen hab ich endlich auch mal wieder 

Uhrzeit für morgen poste ich noch mal durch, wird aber vor High-Noon sein.


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. Juli 2011)

Welcome back, Kombi

Top Leistung heute im Einsatzgebiet von Magnum und Triple-Five.

...wir vermissen unseren Kameraden Jürgen Schippe den wir zurücklassen mußten...

Suchkommando morgen 1300 ab B8.


----------



## magnum-force (30. Juli 2011)

Regina Rechen war ganz ausser sich, dass einer vom Trupp nicht zurückkam. Aber Triple-Five hats tapfer ertragen. 

Ich muss morgen um 1700 zurück sein, um dann 1800 frisch bei den Erzeugern anzutreten.
Morgen 1300 geht klar, früher ginge auch.


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. Juli 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> ...wir vermissen unseren Kameraden *Jürgen Schippe* den wir zurücklassen mußten...
> 
> Suchkommando morgen 1300 ab B8.



IM Jürgen Schippe !? 

1300 ist auch gut. Sagmal, bei dem Sumpf sollte man wohl besser die Hartbodenreifen runterwerfen? Mit was sind wir unterwegs?


----------



## Marc555 (30. Juli 2011)

Welcome back.
Zur Zeit mit S-Boot! Morgen vielleicht mit U-Boot.
Nee Quatsch. Ging heute eigentlich. Sind nicht nass geworden!
Teilweise recht ausgewaschene und aufgeweichte Trails. Aber fahrbar.

Morgen bitte zu Anfang eine Schweigeminute!

No one left behind!

555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (30. Juli 2011)

Die B ist gut fahrbar, bin mit dem Scott am Start wo ich die total abgefahrenen MM/BB mal langsam runter schmeißen sollte...


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. Juli 2011)

Mädels, wollt ihr mich vera......? 14 Grad da draussen  Schlotter.
Wie find' ich nur so schnell meine Winterklamotten?


----------



## Mtb Ede (31. Juli 2011)

Peinlich,peinlich haben wir doch Kombi`s Geburtstag vergessen...

 Nachträglich alles Gute, Kombi 

Heute 3x B war schee, nur das Gehüppe bekommt den 5.1 LR nicht so,
mal wieder eine Speiche rausgerissen...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Juli 2011)

Dann aber schnell - häbbi B-Day. 

Puuh, heute scheint zum ersten Mal seit Monaten wieder die Sonne und wir eröffnen die Eishockeysaison. Wie schnell man doch vergisst, wie groß so eine Eisfläche sein kann. Und überall geht's nur bergauf - komische Eismeister sind das.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (31. Juli 2011)

Die B war wirklich cool. Und genau das richtige Pensum für mein Untrainierten Arsch.


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Juli 2011)

..von mir auch alles gute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (31. Juli 2011)

Auch von uns alles Gute nachträglich!

Ich hoffe das der Schaufelradbagger 288 bald wieder anspringt, um die Aufräumaktion fort zu führen. Vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar Aushilfen. Es steht ja noch ein Thekenbau an.


555
(In stillem Gedenken an Jürgen Schippe)


----------



## Igetyou (31. Juli 2011)

Von mir auch alles Gute.
Bin wieder im Lande.Laufrad ist wieder heile.Am Wochenende ist mir leider die Kette gerissen.Habe ich schon wieder geflickt. 
Nächste Woche soll super Wetter werden.Wie sieht's mit Dienstag aus? 
Hätte auf jeden Fall bock.


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. Juli 2011)

Hat Schbass gemacht, heute  Feine Truppe. 
Und wie immer: es gibt noch viel zu üben...
Interessante Wegführung, die wir noch bügeln müssen. 

Unter der Woche Abends: schaun' mer mal, würde der Kaiser sagen. Hängt davon ab, wieviel man mir zum Quälen die Woche reingepackt hat.

Kommendes WE: meine Teilnahme - für welche Ausfahrt auch immer - am Samstag - steht doch. Familie habe ich erst am Sonntag.

Und das Wetter hat sich ja dann doch noch gemacht, heute. Der Grill hat gefeuert und wir sind satt geworden 
Und jetzt kommt der üble Teil des Abends: PC anschmeissen, Netzwerk einwählen, Mails abarbeiten.


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. Juli 2011)

Noch was: Bild von der Küste


----------



## Marc555 (31. Juli 2011)

Nachtrag:

Hier noch unser Strombergexpress aka Viehtransporter aka Wolfstransporter


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. August 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> 
> Hier noch unser Strombergexpress aka Viehtransporter aka Wolfstransporter



Oh man wieder uff Arbeit 

Der Viehtransporter aka Wolfstransporter sieht doch richtig super aus.
Habe schon Gerüchte & Mythen drüber gehört, nur gibt es ihn wirklich im gegensatz zum Yeti.


----------



## Igetyou (1. August 2011)

Geiles wetter heute. Und morgen soll es noch besser werden (27°C).
Mittwoch leider wieder Regen. Do wird´s wieder besser.
Hat einer Lust ne Tour zu drehen?


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. August 2011)

Geiler Stau heute beim Nachhauseweg mit dem Auto 





D.h. morgen fahr ich mit dem Rad, auch wenn es um 530 noch (schon wieder) duster ist. Akku hängt am LG.

@Sofa: 'uff Arbeit': gestern abend die Mailbox noch aufgemacht, 253 Überraschungspakete drin. War nur mit Wein zu ertragen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hab noch mal im Fundus nachgeschaut: der Stoff der Träume ist ein Glendullan, destilled 1972, aged 23 years, natural cask strenght, Dufftown/Banffshire "Rome was built on seven hills,
Dufftown stands on seven stills" (und damit ein Speyside), Bottle No. 4405 - Rare Malts. Proscht!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. August 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hab noch mal im Fundus nachgeschaut: der Stoff der Träume ist ein Glendullan, destilled 1972, aged 23 years, natural cask strenght, Dufftown/Banffshire "Rome was built on seven hills,
> Dufftown stands on seven stills" (und damit ein Speyside), Bottle No. 4405 - Rare Malts. Proscht!


Ist gespeichert  Die Flasche hat mein Dealer nicht mehr. Ist aber bei ca. 400 Flachen auch kein Wunder. Müsste knapp 120  hinblättern für
Werde aber von der Destillerie eine andere Sorte probieren. Nur 17 Jahre aber auch sehr Fruchtig


----------



## Kulminator (2. August 2011)

natürlich schliessen wir uns den vielen Geburtstagswünschen an, lieber Kombi. Alles Gute.

Diese Woche bin ich bekanntermassen leider raus...

Dafür aber nächste Woche wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magnum-force (2. August 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Geiles wetter heute. Und morgen soll es noch besser werden (27°C).
> Mittwoch leider wieder Regen. Do wird´s wieder besser.
> Hat einer Lust ne Tour zu drehen?



Heute wird leider nix, morgen auch nicht,
Donnerstag nehme ich mir mal fest vor.


----------



## Igetyou (2. August 2011)

Alles klar.
Hätte Mittwoch und Donnerstag Zeit.


----------



## Marc555 (2. August 2011)

Donnerstag hört sich gut an. Schaun wir mal wie`s Wetter wird.

Hex, hex!

555


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. August 2011)

Hatte heute Glück mit dem Wetter, trocken per 2-Rad zur Arbeit und trocken wieder zurück 

Btw. der Videoschnitt der Finale Vids ist umfangreich...aber das Anschauen macht Appetit auf nächste Saison


----------



## Marc555 (3. August 2011)

Da am Samstag teils aufgelockerte - teil starke Bewölkung mit zeitweise Regen ansteht...

Evtl.: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sowie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oder doch


----------



## Igetyou (4. August 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Da am Samstag teils aufgelockerte - teil starke Bewölkung mit zeitweise Regen ansteht...
> 
> Evtl.:
> 
> ...


 
Was willst du was bauen?
Oder die B.....  tunen?


----------



## Marc555 (4. August 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Was willst du was bauen?


Ich rede vom Hausbau nicht vom Ausbau.

Ist heute wer am Start?

555


----------



## magnum-force (4. August 2011)

Also vor 1900 wird das bei mir nix, und das wenns gut läuft...


----------



## Igetyou (4. August 2011)

Bin erst 18:00 home gekommen
War auch schon gestern biken.

Heute bin ich zu unfit für ne dicke Tour.
Sorry. next week auf jeden Fall wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (4. August 2011)

Auf der Birkenhainer tunen???
Nee nee.



@Ede und Magnum: das macht war bestimmt nur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







555


----------



## Igetyou (4. August 2011)

Ok haste recht


----------



## Marc555 (4. August 2011)

Genau
und nachher biste wieder am flicken. Soviele Kabelbinder kann ich nicht mitnehmen!

Ich hab vor nen schönen langen Flowtrail ähnlich Stromberg zu gestalten. Hab schon richtig gutes Potenzial im Wald entdeckt! Anlieger, Rinnen, Drops, Hips, Gaps und viiiel Flow ist vorhanden. Zum Teil müssen bestehende Trailstücke ausgearbeitet werden und teilweise müssen neue Lines entstehen. Länge mind. 2,5 km. Für ein gutes Team und viel Spucke ist das realisieren no prob! 
Einverständniss muss halt noch eingeholt werden.

Und das Beste: Shuttlefähig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ist allerdings bei mir in der Ecke (25 KM von HU).


555


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. August 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Und das Beste: Shuttlefähig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kein Problem, für guten Stoff nehmen wir auch Anfahrt in Kauf


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. August 2011)

Nach meinem Urlaub können wir ins Geschäft kommen. Einstweilen schaue ich mir mal die Trails in B.C. und vor allem den Park in Whistler an. Noch 36 Stunden bis zum Abflug.


----------



## Igetyou (5. August 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nach meinem Urlaub können wir ins Geschäft kommen. Einstweilen schaue ich mir mal die Trails in B.C. und vor allem den Park in Whistler an. Noch 36 Stunden bis zum Abflug.


 Viel spaß!
Lass krachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (5. August 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Genau
> und nachher biste wieder am flicken. Soviele Kabelbinder kann ich nicht mitnehmen!
> 
> Ich hab vor nen schönen langen Flowtrail ähnlich Stromberg zu gestalten. Hab schon richtig gutes Potenzial im Wald entdeckt! Anlieger, Rinnen, Drops, Hips, Gaps und viiiel Flow ist vorhanden. Zum Teil müssen bestehende Trailstücke ausgearbeitet werden und teilweise müssen neue Lines entstehen. Länge mind. 2,5 km. Für ein gutes Team und viel Spucke ist das realisieren no prob!
> ...


 
Dann lass und doch nächste woche mal bei dir treffen!
Dann machen wir eine Bestandsaufnahme.


----------



## magnum-force (5. August 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Auf der Birkenhainer???
> Wer war das denn???
> 
> 
> ...



 Der ist bestimmt zum Pflügen in den Wald gekommen!


----------



## Marc555 (5. August 2011)

Das Beste war Edes Gesicht!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




555


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. August 2011)

Was liegt an morgen ? Treffen mit Jürgen und Regina ?

Naked Jogger mal übers Knie legen und den Popo hauen...?


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. August 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Was liegt an morgen ? Treffen mit Jürgen und Regina ?
> 
> Naked Jogger mal übers Knie legen und den Popo hauen...?



Bin badei. 1300. Treffen klingt gut, bringe den Henrystutzen mit. Und den Leopard 2, der will auch mal wieder ausgefahren werden.


----------



## Marc555 (5. August 2011)

Ja, ich bring noch einen Überraschungsgast mit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




555


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. August 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Ja, ich bring noch einen Überraschungsgast mit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, Freddy Fartwind oder doch Freddy Krueger ?


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. August 2011)

Action Jackson

1300 B8 mit Zweirad oder auf Ketten ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. August 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Action Jackson
> 
> 1300 B8 mit Zweirad oder auf Ketten ?



Kettenzweirad = Torque. Überlege noch, ob ichs aber ins Auto werfe, dann kann ich noch was mitnehmen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. August 2011)

Noch nie hat die B soviel Böcke gemacht wie heute, Danke an die Boys in the wood 

Falls das Wetter es zuläßt bin ich morgen wieder um 1300 ab B8 am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (6. August 2011)

Yo, das war mal richtig spassig! Der Schweiss floss in Strömen. Und der junge Herr / Jüngste aller Spessartwölfe ist schon gut drauf, der kann springen 
Auch wenn wir zum Schluss noch mal gut von oben durchgeweicht wurden 
Jürgen hat zwei neue Freunde gefunden 

Nach einer schönen Dusche bin ich mit meiner Frau zum Italiener...der Aperetivo hat mich total aus der Bahn geworfen *hicks* nachdem ich heute nicht viel gegessen hatte. Kann mich jetzt zum Extreme-Cautching ablegen (keine Ahnung wie man das schreibt *hicks*).

Btw.: erste Sommerferienwoche 2012 - ich reserviere dann schon mal das Appartment in FL


----------



## magnum-force (6. August 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Kann mich jetzt zum Extreme-Cautching ablegen (keine Ahnung wie man das schreibt *hicks*).



Frag doch mal Sofa 

Weiß noch nicht was morgen geht. Aber 1300 B8 klingt gut.
Ich meld mich morgen nochmal...


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. August 2011)

Kombi: Bitte ein Appartment in FL für mich mit reservieren. Das kleine links von Eurem.


----------



## magnum-force (7. August 2011)

Moinmoin.
Heute wirds nix, hab leider andere Verpflichtungen.


----------



## Marc555 (7. August 2011)

Patroullie beendet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Operation geiler Keiler ist abgeschlossen.
Der Adler ist gelandet. 
Der Fuchs ist im Bau. 
Auf der Meile ist alles im grünen Bereich. 
Kein Charlie in Sicht. 

Over and out.


555


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. August 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Patroullie beendet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








TOP!
Sobald es die Woche abends zulässt bin ich vor Ort. Wat Mud dat Mud


----------



## Igetyou (7. August 2011)

So bin auch wieder in Hanau angekommen..
Wollen wir Dienstag mal Beate und Jürgen besuchen.
Bei den beiden soll sich was verändert haben.Kriegen sie Zuwachs?
@:Kulminator
Bist du die Woche auch wieder am Start?

Gruß
Igetyou


----------



## Kulminator (7. August 2011)

hey, hier gehts ja gut ab   

euch kann man ja echt ein paar Tage unbeaufsichtigt lassen   

Diese Woche hab ich bis einschl Mittwoch Urlaub. Kann sein, dass ich - wenn das Wetter mitspielt - auch schon tagsüber zu Bekanntenbesuchen aufbreche? Schöner wärs natürlich im Rudel...


----------



## Igetyou (8. August 2011)

Habe sowas ähnliches wie frei. Mein Chef ist im Urlaub!
Könnte morgen, wenn ich früh anfange zu arbeiten ab 16:30 auf Bike sitzen.
Heute siehts Wettertechnisch schlecht aus.
Hoffentlich wirds morgen besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (8. August 2011)

Die B hat am SO zurück geschossen. Sehr siffig.

War trotzdem goil.


----------



## Marc555 (8. August 2011)

Häupling heftiger Hase hat dein Spuren gesehen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bleichgesicht hat ein krasses Pferd. Springt wie junges Reh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hugh. Heftiger Hase hat gesprochen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





555


----------



## Igetyou (8. August 2011)

Hey Cowboys.
wollen wir morgen Beate besuchen?
Könnte sogar früher Feierabend machen.
Ab16:30 17:00 könnte ich auf dem Trekkingrad sitzen in Richtung zu Beates Häuschen.

Ich putze jetzt das gelbe.


----------



## Marc555 (8. August 2011)

Wenn Manitu weiterhin den Himmel weinen läßt, kannst du dein krasses Pferd im Stall lassen.
Wenn`s gut ist, hol ich mein Pony aus dem Stall und reite Richtung Jürgen.

555


----------



## Igetyou (8. August 2011)

Alles klar. Wir können uns morgen nochmal über Rauchzeichen verständigen.Wenn Manitou die Sonne lachen lässt werde ich mit meine Ross richtung Beate reiten.

Schönen Abend noch. Rauche jetzt die Friedenspfeife.


----------



## Marc555 (9. August 2011)

Sch....
So wie es aussieht, sieht es Schlecht aus. Es sei denn man zieht Schwimmflügel an oder packt den Außenborder ran. 

Egal wer der Regentanzkurs zum Geburtstag geschenkt bekommen hat: 
"Du hast bestanden! Es reicht jetzt!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ergo: Kein biken heute!


555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (9. August 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Sch....
> So wie es aussieht, sieht es Schlecht aus. Es sei denn man zieht Schwimmflügel an oder packt den Außenborder ran.
> 
> Egal wer der Regentanzkurs zum Geburtstag geschenkt bekommen hat:
> ...


 
Das Wetter geht mir wirklich aufm Sack.
Was für eine scheiß Sommer.




Morgen soll der beste Tag der Woche werden.
Daher werde ich Morgen def. aufm Bike sitzen. Zur not auch mit Schwimmflügeln und Aussenborder


----------



## Kulminator (9. August 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Das Wetter geht mir wirklich aufm Sack.
> Was für eine scheiß Sommer.
> 
> 
> ...



100% korrekt. 

Habe eben das neue 160er Beinchen montiert  und bin ganz heiss auf ne Testfahrt.  

Für morgen liegt die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit bei <25% - heute siehts echt besch.. aus...


----------



## Igetyou (9. August 2011)

Also morgen steht dann


----------



## SebiDI (9. August 2011)

Hey Jungs,

wo treibt ihr euch den so rum im Wald?? Bin ja neu hier in der gegend und würde mich mal gerne anschließen bei ner kleinen tour.


----------



## Kulminator (9. August 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Also morgen steht dann



Also wenn morgen das Wetter mitspielt, bin ich tagsüber schon unterwegs. Blöderweise hab ich um 1645 einen Termin in HU - muss also beizeiten zurück sein. Ob ich danach nochmal auf Bike steige, halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Ich poste morgen vormittag hier nochmal, wofür ich mich entschieden habe...


----------



## Kulminator (9. August 2011)

SebiDI schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> wo treibt ihr euch den so rum im Wald?? Bin ja neu hier in der gegend und würde mich mal gerne anschließen bei ner kleinen tour.



Hallo SebiDI, also wenn du aus dem Rodenbach bei Hanau kommst, sind wir immer ganz in deiner Nähe unterwegs. Du kannst dich gerne mal bei uns anschliessen. Schau am besten hier regelmässig rein, um mitzukriegen wann und wo was geht...


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. August 2011)

Mädels, es gibt nur schlechte Klamotten, kein schlechtes Wetter 
Gebe zu, heute mittag wars grauselig. Habe mich aber nach Ankunft zu Hause kurzentschlossen um 1950 vor die Tür gewagt und bin für das Wagnis belohnt worden. 

Btw., Grüße von Jürgen und Brüdern. Sie leiden wie wir unter der Witterung, freuen sich aber aufs kommende Wochenende.


----------



## Marc555 (9. August 2011)

Mein Pferd ist grad beim Tierarzt. Hoffentlich ist die Narkose bis Samstag vorbei, dann bin ich mit im Boot!

555


----------



## SebiDI (9. August 2011)

Ja das mache ich auch, aber eure Abkürzungen wie B8 oder so sagen mir halt mal garnix  verständlich als alter Schwabe


----------



## Igetyou (9. August 2011)

Was hat dein Pferd.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (9. August 2011)

SebiDI schrieb:


> Ja das mache ich auch, aber eure Abkürzungen wie B8 oder so sagen mir halt mal garnix  verständlich als alter Schwabe



ist aber alles lernbar - musst halt fragen, wenn du was nicht verstehst.  Die B8 ist die Bundesstrasse zwischen Hanau-Wolfgang und Kahl. Dort treffen wir uns für gewöhnlich an einer Parkbucht.


----------



## SebiDI (9. August 2011)

das ist ja direkt bei mir ums Eck  wäre ja super


----------



## SebiDI (9. August 2011)

@Igetyou: Momentan noch ein Scott Hardtail. Bin aber gerade am Schrauben mit nem Ghost Fully Rahmen. Ich hoffe der wird dann auch noch fertig


----------



## Kulminator (10. August 2011)

Moin Miteinander, also ich packe jetzt meine Sachen und bin dann im Wald unterwegs.  

Feldtelefon ist online...


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. August 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Feldtelefon ist online...



Wieee, fährste an der Leine? Oder doch schon drahtlos?

Ansonst, viel Schbass, probiers mal aus, ist alles halb so schlimm


----------



## Igetyou (10. August 2011)

Ist heute Nachmittag noch jemand unterwegs?
Das Wetter schaut gut aus..


----------



## Marc555 (10. August 2011)

Bin frühstens erst Samstag wieder unterwegs.

555


----------



## Kulminator (10. August 2011)

Regina und Jürgen haben noch mit dem Wasserschaden zu kämpfen. Ansonsten ist das Mobiliar in einem Top-Zustand . Dickes Lob an die Restauratoren  ... 

Wir peilen Samstag Nachmittag an für nen kleinen Ausritt. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Marc555 (10. August 2011)

Wenn mein Moped läuft bin ich bei! Hole es hoffentlich am Freitag wieder aus der Reha.


555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (10. August 2011)

Saturday Bike Fever, bin ich auch dabei...staying alive...


----------



## SebiDI (10. August 2011)

Ich nicht muss Arbeiten(als armer schichtler)


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. August 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Saturday Bike Fever, bin ich auch dabei...staying alive...



Gehen wir mal davon aus, daß ich (wie eigentlich immer) badei bin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Nach dem Ausritt gestern abend kommt nur ein Pferd in Frage: das schwarze Oldenburger Kaltblut


----------



## Marc555 (10. August 2011)

Scheint ne nette Runde zu werden!
Ich hoffe ja, dass ein Bruder sich vom Sofa surft! 
Dann brauchts ja schon bald Platzanweiser im Wald!!!








555


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. August 2011)

Neenee, das Sofa hat noch einige Zeit Pause bis der Urlaub zu Ende ist und der Flieger wieder gen Heimat abhebt.


----------



## Igetyou (11. August 2011)

War gestern bei Beate und beim Klapperklaus.
Beate ist schön gewachsen. Sie sieht sehr schön aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (11. August 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Neenee, das Sofa hat noch einige Zeit Pause bis der Urlaub zu Ende ist und der Flieger wieder gen Heimat abhebt.



Schönen (Traum)Urlaub, Bruder... 

Was ist denn eigentlich mit dem Herrn Sofa? Gibts den noch?  Oder hat er sich in Finale sein Finale gegeben?


----------



## Marc555 (11. August 2011)

Wer hat den am Drop geschraubt? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Das Brett ist ausgebaut und dient als Chickenway nur wenige Zentimeter neben dem Drop der jetzt komplett aus Erde besteht.
Der Chickenrun geht direkt ins Nirvana 
quasi dort wo früher der Northshore stand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






555


----------



## Igetyou (11. August 2011)

Ich war gestern in der Gegend unterwegs. 
Ein Holzbrett am Drop habe ich nicht bemerkt.
Hättest du mal was gesagt. Dann hätten wir heute zusammen fahren können. Das Bike läuft wieder?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. August 2011)

Den Sofa gibt es noch. Nur läuft zur Zeit alles gegen das Biken.
Am WE bekomme ich besuch von meiner Schwester und dessen Freund. Sie wollen am Sonntag wieder Abreisen. Wenn ihr am Sonntag nur zu B fahrt und die Abfahrtzeit es zu lässt, würde ich noch schnell vorbeikommen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. August 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Wer hat den am Drop geschraubt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...heißt Drop ist Schrott ? Ferienkids ? können wir die B auch knicken ?

heißt unsere Zukunft WAB und MRW ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. August 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> ...heißt Drop ist Schrott ? Ferienkids ? können wir die B auch knicken ?
> 
> heißt unsere Zukunft WAB und MRW ?



Und der HERR sah es, drehte sich um und weinte bitterlich.

Ach, da muß ich an Ezekiel 25-17 denken:

"Der Pfad der Gerechten ist zu beiden Seiten gesäumt mit Freveleien der Selbstsüchtigen und der Tyrannei böser Männer. Gesegnet sei der, der im Namen der Barmherzigkeit und des guten Willens die Schwachen durch das Tal der Dunkelheit geleitet. Denn er ist der wahre Hüter seines Bruders und der Retter der verlorenen Kinder. Ich will große Rachetaten an denen vollführen, die da versuchen meine Brüder zu vergiften und zu vernichten, und mit Grimm werde ich sie strafen, daß sie erfahren sollen: Ich sei der Herr, wenn ich meine Rache an ihnen vollstreckt habe." 

Oder, doch neutestamentlich: 
"Widersteht nicht dem Bösen, sondern wer irgend dich auf deine rechte Wange schlägt, dem halte auch die andere hin" (Matthäus 5,39)


----------



## Marc555 (11. August 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Den Sofa gibt es noch. Nur läuft zur Zeit alles gegen das Biken.
> Am WE bekomme ich besuch von meiner Schwester und dessen Freund. Sie wollen am Sonntag wieder Abreisen. Wenn ihr am Sonntag nur zu B fahrt und die Abfahrtzeit es zu lässt, würde ich noch schnell vorbeikommen.



Bring se halt mit. Dei Schwester und dessen? Freund.

555


----------



## Marc555 (11. August 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Ich war gestern in der Gegend unterwegs.
> Ein Holzbrett am Drop habe ich nicht bemerkt.
> Hättest du mal was gesagt. Dann hätten wir heute zusammen fahren können. Das Bike läuft wieder?




War vorhin nur kurz mit meinem Zwerg eine Gute Nacht Runde drehen. War nicht der Rede wert. Er wollte einfach mal hüpfen.
Bike ist wieder da - Bremse hinten fadet.  Und zwar wie Sau.

555


----------



## Kulminator (12. August 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Den Sofa gibt es noch. Nur läuft zur Zeit alles gegen das Biken.



Wo ein Wille ist ...


----------



## Marc555 (12. August 2011)

Wir sollten einen Bautrupp zusammenstellen und die B. überdachen. Und den HK gleich mit! Dann kann´s ruhig weiterpissen.
Der Schei.. sieht jetzt bestimmt aus wie die Niagara Fälle.

555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (12. August 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Wir sollten einen Bautrupp zusammenstellen und die B. überdachen. Und den HK gleich mit! Dann kann´s ruhig weiterpissen.
> Der Schei.. sieht jetzt bestimmt aus wie die Niagara Fälle.
> 
> 555



ein bisschen  , aber die Idee hat was 

Wie schauts morgen aus? 1300 B8?


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. August 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wie schauts morgen aus? 1300 B8?



Wenn es nicht grade cats&dogs regnet bin ich da.


----------



## Marc555 (12. August 2011)

Bei schlechtem Wetter sollten wir zu Jürgen und Regina fahren und weiter aufräumen. 


555


----------



## Kulminator (13. August 2011)

Anziehen, Fertigmachen... 

*Heute 1300 B8 *


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. August 2011)

Rrruhig, Blonder...

ist noch viel Zeit.

Bis bald am Wald


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. August 2011)

fertig werden !


----------



## Kulminator (13. August 2011)

555: bitte um einen aktuellen Lazarettbericht.

Auf dem Heimweg noch den Staanemer getroffen - ansonsten muss ich das heutige Geschehen noch verarbeiten....


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. August 2011)

Maximaler Frust !

555: Ich hoffe Du bist soweit ok.


----------



## Marc555 (13. August 2011)

Danke für die Nachfragen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Trotz allem bitte ich von Blumenspenden abzusehen. Geldspenden wären allerdings ok. 

Ist halt geschwollen wied`Sau und Knie sifft noch ganz gut. Schulter fängt jetzt auch langsam an. Aber ich will ja nicht klagen. Dazu haben wir ja bekannterweise ein anderen Grund.

@Ede: Was macht dein NC-17 Tattoo? Maximaler Frust mit!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (14. August 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Danke für die Nachfragen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gute Besserung ...


----------



## Igetyou (14. August 2011)

Was ist denn passiert Jungs.?

Schöne grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Kulminator (14. August 2011)

Trauer um Beate


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. August 2011)

555: Auch von mir gute Besserung, die NC 17 haue ich mir immer wieder mal rein daher nichts ungewöhnliches.

Schau grad You-Tube Videos vom Whistler Bike Park. Keine gute Idee.
Trotzdem sollten wir , bevor wir vor dem Rollator stehen, da einmal hin.

Whistler sehen und sterben...


----------



## Marc555 (14. August 2011)

@Ede: Leider fährt der Viehtransorter dort nicht hin! 
Vielleicht tut es ja erstmal Winterberg oder Willingen für den Anfang.

Heute 16.00 h Trauerminute für Beate!!!!


555


----------



## Igetyou (14. August 2011)

Was ist denn mit Beate passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (14. August 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit Beate passiert?



Wurde vergewaltigt.

Checkt mal: www.deertree.de Trips. Nette Unterkunft in Whistler mit Guide und Shuttle hin/zurück VAN. Flughafen

Air Transat FRA-VAN Hin und zurück um 520,00 EUR + ca. 60,00 EUR Bike

Raus aus Deutschland !


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. August 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Checkt mal: www.deertree.de Trips. Nette Unterkunft in Whistler mit Guide und Shuttle hin/zurück VAN. Flughafen
> 
> Air Transat FRA-VAN Hin und zurück um 520,00 EUR + ca. 60,00 EUR Bike
> 
> Raus aus Deutschland !



Gecheckt 

Für den Anfang kann ich uns durchaus die Osttour empfehlen. Der Jested bei Liberec, das ist ein wahrhaft steiler Kegel. Ich war da mal anno 2003 zu Silvester oben, da waren minus 20 Grad und 120km Wind. Im Sommer, garantiert klasse und Trails bauen können die Tschechen. 
Bild noch gefunden: 



Whistler, jaa, das wäre was, aber nur mit meinem Kaltblut. Wohnen beim Guide ! Top.

Bin eben auch grade wieder zurückgekommenm, Kopf klarstrampeln, Runde aussenrum ums Revier, mit dem Schnellen Goldenen. Home > Rodenbach > Oberrodenbach > Albstadt > Michelbach > Alzenau > Seligenstadt > Home. Nassgeworden auf den letzten 4km.


----------



## Igetyou (15. August 2011)

Hey Jungz
Wie siehts aus? Bin wieder im Lande.

Das Wetter sieht heute schon ganz passabel aus.
Wie siehts aus mit einer Tour Heute, Di, Mi, Do ?

Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei. 
Morgen bin ich def. auf dem Bike unterwegs.
Will meine Bionicon Kettenführung in Kombination mit einem Trek Remedy 9.8 ausprobieren.

Gruß


----------



## Kulminator (15. August 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Hey Jungz
> Wie siehts aus? Bin wieder im Lande.
> 
> Das Wetter sieht heute schon ganz passabel aus.
> ...



ach hör doch auf - wer will denn *nun* noch fahren?  bestenfalls eine federwegslose Lycra-Pedelecrunde auf dem Mainradweg?  :kotz:


----------



## Igetyou (15. August 2011)

Wirklich so schlimm?
Lass und doch eine Trauerfahrt rund um die Stadt machen?
Was sagst du dazu? Das Wetter ist doch traumhaft.
Besser schlecht biken als garnicht biken... Think positiv


----------



## Igetyou (15. August 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ach hör doch auf - wer will denn *nun* noch fahren?  bestenfalls eine federwegslose Lycra-Pedelecrunde auf dem Mainradweg?  :kotz:


 
Wir können doch unsere Federelemente blocken!


----------



## Kulminator (15. August 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Wir können doch unsere Federelemente blocken!



OK, Dienstag 1800 Westbahnhof HU - No Shox Runde


----------



## Igetyou (15. August 2011)

Alles klar.
Bin um 18:00 da.


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. August 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> OK, Dienstag 1800 Westbahnhof HU - No Shox Runde



Morgen mit dem Radl zur Arbeit, dann schaffe ich das um 1800 nicht.
Will noch mal das Sommerwetter geniessen. Akku (nein, nicht was Ihr denkt - Pedelec - sondern Leuchte) hängt schon am Ladegerät.
Blockiere mit, sozusagen 'in Memoriam'


----------



## Kulminator (15. August 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Wir können doch unsere Federelemente blocken!



geht nicht beim Nicolai - aber beim Rotwild. Dann wirds ne schnelle cc-Runde morgen abend...  Kommst du echt mit dem Remedy? Dann verzichte ich besser auf den Lockout und lass den Hinterbau wippen ...

Kombi: kannst dich ja unterwegs einklinken?? Handy hab ich dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (15. August 2011)

Ja das Remedy wurde vorhin so gut wie fertig gestellt.
Kettenführung und Lenker sind montiert.
Jetzt noch ein Race Face Bash dran und fertig ist die Schleuder.


----------



## Kulminator (15. August 2011)

na gut, dann nehme ich auch das Alusofa. Sonst wer am Start?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. August 2011)

Ich werde mich morgen auch mal wieder in Sattel schwingen. Mal testen ob die Gerüchte über diesen Hügel hier wirklich alle stimmen und wir daheim nur einen Kindergarten haben. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Marc555 (16. August 2011)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt!








555


----------



## Kulminator (16. August 2011)

555: alles wieder i.O. bei dir? 

Habe heute Igetyou die Trails an den Grünen Seen und den Bombenkrater gezeigt...  

Bruder: Lagebericht bitte!


----------



## Marc555 (16. August 2011)

Finger und Knie zwickt noch. Schulter ist wieder ok. Mit dem Fahren gehts. War heut mit meinem Nachbarn unterwegs und mit Zwerg an der ortsansäßigen Skateanlage hüpfen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wenns scheee macht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





555


----------



## Kulminator (16. August 2011)

555


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. August 2011)

Habe heute Nachmittag noch mal gut 35km auf dem 'Nachhauseweg' abgespult, war dann zu spät für die Wölfe-Tour und hatte ja auch noch ein date mit meiner Gattin.
Der Nachhauseweg führte mich über den Frankfurter Hauptbahnhof, bzw. einen Bikeladen dort in der Nähe. Habe mir mal Singlespeeder angeschaut & um den Block probegefahren 
Und morgen nochmal mit dem Radl zur Arbeit


----------



## Kulminator (16. August 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Habe mir mal Singlespeeder angeschaut & um den Block probegefahren



willst du uns damit etwas sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (16. August 2011)

Coole Tour heute.
Der grüne See und Bombenkrater sind echt super...
Wenn ich am Wochenende hier bin (weiss ich spätestens Do. wenn meine Freundin sich ausgemehrt hat) würde ich euch gerne So.  ,wenn weniger Wanderer unterwegs sind die Trails dort zeigen.

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. August 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> willst du uns damit etwas sagen?



...bin dann auf dem MRW einem Rennradfahrer im Windschatten hinterhergefahren, von der Carl-Ullrich Brücke bis Mühlheim...ich gut hingetreten, die Fetten Alberts haben ein massives Abrollgeräusch gemacht, der Bock ist wie auf Schienen gerollt  ...bei Mühlheim sind mir dann die Oberschenkel weggeplatzt  und ich habe mich mühsam nach Hause geschleppt.


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. August 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> (weiss ich spätestens Do. wenn meine Freundin sich ausgemehrt hat) würde ich euch gerne So.



Und ich dachte, das ist ein ur-hessischer Ausdruck 




Igetyou schrieb:


> Coole Tour heute.
> Der grüne See und Bombenkrater sind echt super...
> Wenn ich am Wochenende hier bin (weiss ich spätestens Do. wenn meine Freundin sich ausgemehrt hat) würde ich euch gerne So.  ,wenn weniger Wanderer unterwegs sind die Trails dort zeigen.
> 
> Was meint ihr dazu?



Könnte klappen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. August 2011)

So, nun ist's vollbracht. Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch der MRW und ich habe in meinem Radlerleben alles gemacht. Wenn ich es denn den einschlägigen Fachpublikationen glauben darf.

Die Gazetten flunkern nicht, wenn sie den Park loben. Es ist für jeden eine passende Strecke dabei. Aber sogar die Double Diamond Trails lassen sich gut fahren, bei den hohen Drops oder der 10 Meter Wand kann man ausweichen. Im Prinzip gibt's die Strecken auch bei uns, halt nicht alle an einem Fleck. Lustig waren die Liftfahrten und die Gespräche mit den Locals. Kaum zu glauben, aber auch Amis und Kanadier kennen Winterberg. [staun]

Wenn ich wieder in der Heimat bin Stelle ich ein paar Impressionen ins Fotoslbum.


----------



## Kulminator (17. August 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> ...bin dann auf dem MRW einem Rennradfahrer im Windschatten hinterhergefahren, von der Carl-Ullrich Brücke bis Mühlheim...ich gut hingetreten, die Fetten Alberts haben ein massives Abrollgeräusch gemacht, der Bock ist wie auf Schienen gerollt  ...bei Mühlheim sind mir dann die Oberschenkel weggeplatzt  und ich habe mich mühsam nach Hause geschleppt.



die Gazelle ist in puncto Tempo dem Elefanten immer überlegen ...   q.e.d.


----------



## Igetyou (17. August 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Habe mir mal Singlespeeder angeschaut & um den Block probegefahren


 
Wenn du auf der Suche noch sowas bist wÃ¼rde ich mal Sa. den Ffm-Flohmarkt am Main besuchen. Dort ist immer ein Stand der alte, super gepflegte RennrÃ¤der verkauft. Von 200â¬ bis 450â¬ ist alles dabei. Richtig coole Retrobikes aus den 70er und 80er.
Habe mir dort mein Koga Mitaya GentÂ´s Racer Bj. 1980 fÃ¼r 200â¬ gekauft. Das Bike ist Ã¤lter als ich und sieht noch top aus. Sogar die Ausstattung ist noch original.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (17. August 2011)

ohne Schaltwerk und ohne Umwerfer kommt man doch auf einfache Weise zu einem Singlespeeder, oder?


----------



## Igetyou (17. August 2011)

Ein richtiges Singlespeed hat keinen Freilauf.
Ich wollte mir mein Koga erst umbauen.Aber der originale Retrolook hat auch was.
Ein Singlespeed hat meistens auch keine Bremsen.


----------



## Kulminator (17. August 2011)

Freilauf und Bremsen lassen sich auch entfernen ....


----------



## Igetyou (17. August 2011)

Okay.Man(n) lernt immer dazu..

Kleiner Witz:
Warum können Frauen kein Downhill fahren?
Weil es in der Küche keine Berge gibt.


----------



## Igetyou (17. August 2011)

Das ist der MÃ¼llberg nÃ¤he des Bombenkraters:

Der heute als _Monte Scherbelino_ bekannte HÃ¼gel in Frankfurt hat mit diesem damaligen TrÃ¼mmerberg nichts zu tun und hieÃ schon vor dem Krieg so (Koordinaten: 50Â° 4â² N, 8Â° 43â² O50.0686111111118.7238888888889172.5). Er besteht neben TrÃ¼mmerschutt wesentlich aus dem Abfall der GroÃstadt Frankfurt am Main und ging einst aus einer Sandgrube hervor. Seine Lage belastete bei der vorherrschenden sÃ¼dwestlichen Windrichtung vorwiegend die Nachbarstadt Offenbach. Am westlichen Ende befindet sich der kleine _Haldenweiher_, dessen Untergrund von einstigem Sickerwasser des MÃ¼llberges kontaminiert ist. Der etwa 47 m hohe Berg befindet sich direkt am Autobahnkreuz Offenbach.


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. August 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Das ist der MÃ¼llberg nÃ¤he des Bombenkraters:
> 
> Der heute als _Monte Scherbelino_ bekannte HÃ¼gel in Frankfurt hat mit diesem damaligen TrÃ¼mmerberg nichts zu tun und hieÃ schon vor dem Krieg so (Koordinaten: 50Â° 4â² N, 8Â° 43â² O50.0686111111118.7238888888889172.5). Er besteht neben TrÃ¼mmerschutt wesentlich aus dem Abfall der GroÃstadt Frankfurt am Main und ging einst aus einer Sandgrube hervor. Seine Lage belastete bei der vorherrschenden sÃ¼dwestlichen Windrichtung vorwiegend die Nachbarstadt Offenbach. Am westlichen Ende befindet sich der kleine _Haldenweiher_, dessen Untergrund von einstigem Sickerwasser des MÃ¼llberges kontaminiert ist. Der etwa 47 m hohe Berg befindet sich direkt am Autobahnkreuz Offenbach.



Servus,

der Monte Scherbelino ist in Frankfurt!
Das ist nicht der ehemalige MÃ¼llberg in der NÃ¤he des BK!
Den MÃ¼llberg den du meinst ist die ehemalige Deponie Grix

// rocky


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. August 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> So, nun ist's vollbracht. Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch der MRW und ich habe in meinem Radlerleben alles gemacht. Wenn ich es denn den einschlägigen Fachpublikationen glauben darf.
> 
> Die Gazetten flunkern nicht, wenn sie den Park loben. Es ist für jeden eine passende Strecke dabei. Aber sogar die Double Diamond Trails lassen sich gut fahren, bei den hohen Drops oder der 10 Meter Wand kann man ausweichen. Im Prinzip gibt's die Strecken auch bei uns, halt nicht alle an einem Fleck. Lustig waren die Liftfahrten und die Gespräche mit den Locals. Kaum zu glauben, aber auch Amis und Kanadier kennen Winterberg. [staun]
> 
> Wenn ich wieder in der Heimat bin Stelle ich ein paar Impressionen ins Fotoslbum.



Servus Bruder,

ich gehe mal davon aus das du nicht die umfahrungen genommen hast.
Double Diamond kenne ich vom Boarden in den Rockys die haben es in sich.
Noch viel Spass
Gruß rocky


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. August 2011)

Und ja ich lebe noch!
Und fahre spor auch noch rad........


----------



## Kulminator (17. August 2011)

Rocky, was soll das? Du meldest dich ewig net und bringst hier gleich 3 Beiträge in Folge? 

Wahrscheinlich nur deshalb, weil wir es geschafft haben, die Begriffe "Whistler" und "Offenbach" nur wenige Posts voneinander entfernt anzubringen...


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. August 2011)

Du kennst mich doch, wenn dan richtig.
Lese doch immer mit, aber in letzter Zeit habe ich Probleme das geschriebene zu verstehen.
Ich glaube ich muss wirklich mal wieder mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (17. August 2011)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Du kennst mich doch, wenn dan richtig.
> Lese doch immer mit, aber in letzter Zeit habe ich Probleme das geschriebene zu verstehen.
> Ich glaube ich muss wirklich mal wieder mitfahren.



eigentlich hätte es gestern abend ausgereicht, wenn du uns am BK mit  versorgt hättest. Du must nicht mitfahren.  Bist immer gerne in unserer Mitte gesehen ... ob mit oder ohne Bike.


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. August 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> eigentlich hätte es gestern abend ausgereicht, wenn du uns am BK mit  versorgt hättest. Du must nicht mitfahren.  Bist immer gerne in unserer Mitte gesehen ... ob mit oder ohne Bike.



Hätte ich gewusst das du in meiner Nähe bist wäre ich mal vobei gekommen.


----------



## Kulminator (17. August 2011)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hätte ich gewusst das du in meiner Nähe bist wäre ich mal vobei gekommen.



dia haben am BK alle Kicker mit Bagger und Raupen plattgemacht.  Gibt nur noch einige wenige neu aufgebaute....


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. August 2011)

ja das habe ich gelesen! Es war wohl zuviel den guten.


----------



## Kulminator (17. August 2011)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> ja das habe ich gelesen! Es war wohl zuviel den guten.



überall das gleiche Bild


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. August 2011)

Ein oder zwei Umfahrungen habe ich in der Tat genommen. Der Leistingsumfang meiner AOK-Card wäre darauf nicht ausgericht gewesen. Aber ja, das meiste bin ich gefahren. Dazu war ich ja hier. 

Wird Zeit mit euch mal wieder auf Tour zu gehen, aus der Ferne liest sich manches sehr "fremdartig".


----------



## Marc555 (17. August 2011)

Was wird denn jetzt aus dem Samstag???
Kommt die Sau auf den Rost? Oder muss der Viehtransporter ran???
Ich höre da was rufen... bin aber noch nicht sicher was genau!?!?!?

Und:
Ist morgen jemand unterwegs? Wenn ja wo und wann? Könnte ne kleene Runde bei mir ums Haus anbieten. Dann könnte man gleich mal looki looki machen!

555


----------



## Igetyou (17. August 2011)

War heute wieder unterwegs.Gleiche Tour wie gestern.Heute hatte ich am Steinbruch beste Aussichten auf  junges knackiges Gemüse.Der Ausblick war echt unglaublich;-)
Wenn ich morgen halbwegs fit bin könnten wir ne Tour drehen..


----------



## Kulminator (18. August 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Was wird denn jetzt aus dem Samstag???
> Kommt die Sau auf den Rost? Oder muss der Viehtransporter ran???
> Ich höre da was rufen... bin aber noch nicht sicher was genau!?!?!?
> 
> ...



bin für heute abend leider raus. Bzgl Samstag habt ihr alle Post...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (18. August 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Ist morgen jemand unterwegs? Wenn ja wo und wann? Könnte ne kleene Runde bei mir ums Haus anbieten. Dann könnte man gleich mal looki looki machen!
> 
> 555



Sorry, es steht heute Abend eine Fam.Feier an.
Kann nicht aufs Bike


----------



## Igetyou (18. August 2011)

Würde heute mal die kranke Beate und das Mühlchen besuchen fahren...
Marc555 hast du Lust auf ne kleine Tour bei uns in der Gegend.
Da ich dann den dritten Tag infolge im Sattel sitze kann ich nur eine kleine Tour drehen.


----------



## Kulminator (18. August 2011)

so so, der Sattel ist schuld? Wie war das mit dem Gemüse?


----------



## Igetyou (18. August 2011)

Das Gemüse müsste heute auch wieder am See abhängen.
Aber heute steht ein Besuch bei Beate an.
Bei uns im Büro sind gefühlte 40 C.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (18. August 2011)

Hallo die Herren 
wir fahren am Sonntag nach Beerfelden....wie sieht's bei euch aus? Lust?
Wäre cool mal wieder zusammen dort zu fahren (und zu grillen!!! war immer soooo gemütlich)
Schöne Grüße in die Runde.
HR


----------



## Igetyou (18. August 2011)

War heute kurz bei Beate..
Nach der Vergewaltigung wirkt sie ganz schön flach

Wer wird jetzt unsere neue Freundin?
Mit Beate geht nicht mehr viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (18. August 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Würde heute mal die kranke Beate und das Mühlchen besuchen fahren...
> Marc555 hast du Lust auf ne kleine Tour bei uns in der Gegend.
> Da ich dann den dritten Tag infolge im Sattel sitze kann ich nur eine kleine Tour drehen.




Sorry zu spät gelesen. War hier bei mir in der Gegend auf der Suche nach dem HEILIGEN GRAL. Leider nur Schei..e gefunden! Die hochgelobten Singeltrails sind leider viel zu oft anspruchslose Waldwege, die nur mit Tempo 210 oder freihändig Laune machen. Da fängt sogar mein Junior an zu gähnen.


555


----------



## Marc555 (18. August 2011)

Es helfen wirklich nur langatmige Wiederbebungsmaßnahmen. Und ein Termin beim Schönheitschirurgen Dr. Mud!!! Der alte Texaner soll ihr ein wenig Silikon verpassen das die Hupen wieder stehen. Die Tüten sind bestellt. Nur ein Termin zu bekommen ist in der Praxis recht schwer wenn man Kassenpatient ist! Dann muss man mit schwereren Instrumenten ran.

Alternativ bleibt ein Besuch auf der Singlebörse! Mit viel Glück finden wir `ne Neue. Die wird allerdings auch erstmal unters Messer müssen.


555


----------



## Mtb Ede (18. August 2011)

Wenn auch schon ganz gut durchgeritten, sollten wir der Rosi Cockscomb wieder eine Chance geben...an den Kurven ein bisschen liften, hier und da mit ein wenig Silicon unterbauen und schon geht Sie wieder ab...

Beate war schon ein steiler Zahn...


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. August 2011)

D.h., Samstag: Klassenausflug nach BF oder SB oder local? Und danach / abends grillen oder Beergardening (beides nach körperlicher Erfrischung )? 
Kann jetzt keine Entscheidung treffen, musste heute schon zu viel entscheiden, habe morgen erst einmal einen schweren Tag, letzte Sitzung bis 1800. Danach können wir uns mal zusammenposten oder telefonieren.


----------



## Marc555 (18. August 2011)

Guter Lösungsansatz.
Allerdings bin ich noch ein wenig sauer auf die Rosi!
Nachdem ich letzten Samstag unten den Finger wieder drin hatte, gings mir ganz schön bescheiden.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Allerdings laß ich mich gerne wieder zu einem Ritt hinreissen. Die geht schon auf ihre Weise ab!

555
(Nur der Gedanke macht das Wort zum Schwein!)


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (19. August 2011)

Ich würde Samstags auch für jegliche Vergewaltigungen aller Art bereit stehen. Nur der Finger müsste draussen bleiben.

Überlege nur ob ich jetzt mein Schaltwerk Tausche, oder ob es noch ein Ritt aushält.


----------



## Kulminator (19. August 2011)

habe eben diesen Tourenvorschlag fürs Wochenende entdeckt...


----------



## Igetyou (19. August 2011)

Kranker Scheiß..


----------



## Marc555 (19. August 2011)

OK. Ich fahr aber nur die Bergabpassagen. Bei den Höhenmetern ist das ein glatter Spaß.

555


----------



## Igetyou (19. August 2011)

Lass uns doch unserer Fully's und Klamotten gegen ein 29"er Carbon Hardtail mit Starrgabel und Kompressionsklamotten tauschen.
Neuer Name: Sommerschnecken

Uphill-Marathon wir kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (19. August 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> habe eben diesen Tourenvorschlag fürs Wochenende entdeckt...


Das würd ich nich mal an einem ganzen Wochenende packen , jedoch ist's alles relativ.
Mein Neid ist allen Wölfen und Freireitern gewiss; ich kann frühestens erst nächstes Wochenende mal wieder Biken. Vllt. sieht man sich dann...


----------



## Marc555 (19. August 2011)

Morgen Biketouren beim 1. Biketag des MTB Club Neuses.  Verschiedene  Touren möglich (Ladys, MTB1, MTB2 und Freeride?). Bikecheck 13.00h  Landgasthof Fernblick in Neuses.

Mehr Info unter 3xw.mtb-neuses.de.

Viel Schbass allen Teilnehmern.


555


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. August 2011)

...und Gott in seinem Zorn, schuf Neuses und Somborn


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. August 2011)

So langsam müsste mal einer auf den Tisch hauen. Wo sind denn die Rudelsführer & deren klaren Worte!!

Mir ist es schnuppe. Bevor hier vor lauter Überangebot nichts passiert sollten wir den Standard vornehmen. Ein wenig Plaudern und Spass bei guten Wetter sollte alle mal drinn sein..


----------



## Kulminator (20. August 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wo sind denn die Rudelsführer & deren klaren Worte!!



Wer? Ich empfehle das intensive Studium von Post#1 der Spessartwölfe


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. August 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wer? Ich empfehle das intensive Studium von Post#1 der Spessartwölfe



Moin,
Gibt es den noch?


----------



## Kulminator (20. August 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Gibt es den noch?



guggst du hier


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. August 2011)

Wer ist Yahoo ?

Also was jetzt ? Wie üblich ?


----------



## Kulminator (20. August 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Also was jetzt ? Wie üblich ?



In Anbetracht der nun schon fortgeschrittenen Uhrzeit wäre ich für

1300 - B8 - mittleres/schweres Gerät - HK 

Gegenvorschläge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (20. August 2011)

Bin dieses We in AC bei meiner Freundin bzw. bei deren Eltern.Müssen noch ein paar Dinge für'n Urlaub einkaufen.(Heiße Phase)

Sontag wird das Plastikpferd geritten.Sind 6 Leute.
Wenn wieder ein Vid gedreht wird poste ich es hier.
Wünsch euch viel Spaß.Werde unter der Woche  3mal biken gehen.
Wenn wer bock hat einfach "hier" rufen.

Gruß
Igetyou


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. August 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> In Anbetracht der nun schon fortgeschrittenen Uhrzeit wäre ich für
> 
> 1300 - B8 - mittleres/schweres Gerät - HK
> 
> Gegenvorschläge?



Gut 1300B8, danach Biergarten, auslüften unter freiem Himmel. Grill bei mir müssen wir noch mal schieben, die Madame ist noch nicht wieder so richtig auf dem Dampfer.
Muss jetzt auch noch einiges erledigen, die Woche ist einfach zu kurz. Wis nachher.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. August 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Gut 1300B8, danach Biergarten, auslüften unter freiem Himmel. Grill bei mir müssen wir noch mal schieben, die Madame ist noch nicht wieder so richtig auf dem Dampfer.
> Muss jetzt auch noch einiges erledigen, die Woche ist einfach zu kurz. Wis nachher.



Ok! 
Kombi 12.40 bei dir?


----------



## magnum-force (20. August 2011)

Guten Tag die Herren,

bin heute und morgen bei Schwiegermama verplant 

Viel Spaß, und keine Schweinereien! Sonst kommt euch der Waldflitzer holen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. August 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ok!
> Kombi 12.40 bei dir?



Ok, hol mich ab


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. August 2011)

Ordentlich Strecke heute gemacht, Männer! Und der Biergarten hat gut getan.

Check that out:
http://www.tobsensworld.com

Yeti SB-66 Pro 

Muß mal einen Besichtigungstermin vereinbaren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (21. August 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ordentlich Strecke heute gemacht, Männer! Und der Biergarten hat gut getan.
> 
> Check that out:
> http://www.tobsensworld.com
> ...



Die Webpage sieht sehr ordentlich aus


----------



## Marc555 (21. August 2011)

Ist das der Shop in dem Haus mit den Arkaden???
Wenn ja sieht er wirklich ganz ordentlich aus.

555


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. August 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ordentlich Strecke heute gemacht, Männer! Und der Biergarten hat gut getan.
> 
> Check that out:
> http://www.tobsensworld.com
> ...



Vielleicht ist das der Shop den wir uns die ganze Zeit gewünscht haben ?
Vom Eindruck her jedenfalls kein Schwuchtel Kram.

Kombi: Würde Dich gern beim Besichtigungstermin begleiten.


----------



## Igetyou (21. August 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Yeti SB-66 Pro



150mm vorne und hinten.
Das ist genau das richtige für den Harz, Taunus, Spessart.
Gut rauf und schnell runter.


----------



## Kulminator (21. August 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Wenn wer bock hat einfach "hier" rufen.



hier! 

Morgen 1800 ?


----------



## Igetyou (21. August 2011)

Ok.Cool!!
Starken Muskelkarter dürfte ich morgen nicht haben.
Text morgen Mittag nochmal hier.

Bis morgen


----------



## Igetyou (22. August 2011)

Hi 
wollen wir die Tour auf Mittwoch verschieben?
Habe ein Gerstenkorn im/am Auge und kann meine Linsen nicht tragen.
Das dürfte aber spätestens Mittwoch wieder weg sein.
Dann können wir es krachen lassen.
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt wären die City-Trail doch mal was feines!
Gruß
Igetyou


----------



## Kulminator (22. August 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Hi
> wollen wir die Tour auf Mittwoch verschieben?
> Habe ein Gerstenkorn im/am Auge und kann meine Linsen nicht tragen.
> Das dürfte aber spätestens Mittwoch wieder weg sein.
> ...



Mittwoch geht auch - aber das Wetter soll unbeständiger werden... 
Kombi hat am Samstag auch nix gesehen und ist mit halbschweren Gerät den HK runtergebrettert wie ein antiker Halbgott...


----------



## Igetyou (22. August 2011)

Das Handtelefon sagt für Mittwoch gutes Wetter vorraus.Donnerstag und Freitag soll es scheiß Wetter werden.


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. August 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Kombi hat am Samstag auch nix gesehen und ist mit halbschweren Gerät den HK runtergebrettert wie ein antiker Halbgott...



Naja, rechts war die Linse wohl irgendwann mal rausgefallen und links vermutlich umgestülpt drin. Ich muss mir etwas mehr Zeit zum Einbau nehmen. Das üben wir noch mal.
Männer, bin grade von der Arbeit zurück, da draussen verglüht man ja praktisch...da bekommt mich keiner aufs Bike. Morgens um 600 ist das ja noch schön, aber um1800 tuts weh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (22. August 2011)

Ja, ist ein wenig unangenehm.


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. August 2011)

Oh, diese fagg Leichtbauteile 
Zum zweiten Mal in einer Woche nen Platten am HR gezogen (Materialfehler Schlauch, dicht neben dem Ventil).
Muss doch wieder stärkeres Gummi aufziehen.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (23. August 2011)

Habs mal wieder rausgenommen....wollte hier keine Facebook Werbung oder Anti-Facebook-Srimmung aufkommen lassen. Ich dachte halt es interessiert den Einen oder Anderen. Hab isch misch eben getäuscht!
Tschö.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (23. August 2011)

Kein Account.... Niemals!!!!
Trotzdem viel Erfolg


----------



## Kulminator (23. August 2011)

jetzt muss ich mir nur deswegen auch noch nene FAcebook Account zulegen?! 


@All: morgen 1800 HU Westbahnhof. Andere Treffpunkte nach Rücksprache möglich. Ich lass mir was Schönes einfallen...


----------



## Igetyou (24. August 2011)

Alles klar! Bin um 1800 am HU Westbahnhof.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. August 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Oh, diese fagg Leichtbauteile
> Zum zweiten Mal in einer Woche nen Platten am HR gezogen (Materialfehler Schlauch, dicht neben dem Ventil).
> Muss doch wieder stärkeres Gummi aufziehen.



schau mal ob die ventilbohrung in der felge richtig entgratet ist


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. August 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> schau mal ob die ventilbohrung in der felge richtig entgratet ist



war eigentlich die letzten 6 Jahre kein Problem, hinschauen werde ich trotzdem mal


----------



## Kulminator (24. August 2011)

kann mir so schnell nicht passieren. gestern wurden meine neuen Willies angeliefert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (24. August 2011)

Was gab es für Wheels?


----------



## Kulminator (24. August 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Was gab es für Wheels?



die Geheimwaffe aus Ligurien: Wicked Will...

"Will ist wirklich böse, denn er lässt die Konkurrenz ziemlich blass aussehen. Extrem schneller Wettkampfreifen für trockene, feste Pisten. Große, flache Blocks im Profilzentrum rollen gut und machen Tempo auf der Geraden. Starke, griffige Außenblocks halten den Speed auch in der Kurve hoch. Völlig neu sind die Curve Claws" an der Flanke: Bei extremen Schräglagen beißen sie sich in den Untergrund."

Patrick-approved at Cocks Comb and Rattle Mill Trail.


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. August 2011)

fährt der auch für dich?


----------



## Kulminator (24. August 2011)

wie meinst du das? Verstehe ich gerade nicht?


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. August 2011)

Na was der alles kann.

"Will ist wirklich böse, denn er lässt die Konkurrenz ziemlich blass aussehen. Extrem schneller Wettkampfreifen für trockene, feste Pisten. Große, flache Blocks im Profilzentrum rollen gut und machen Tempo auf der Geraden. Starke, griffige Außenblocks halten den Speed auch in der Kurve hoch. Völlig neu sind die Curve Claws" an der Flanke: Bei extremen Schräglagen beißen sie sich in den Untergrund."


----------



## Kulminator (24. August 2011)

ach so... Ede und Kombi waren in Finale von der Performance begeistert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (24. August 2011)

Dann lassen wir es heute mal richtig krachen..
Bis später.


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. August 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Dann lassen wir es heute mal richtig krachen..
> Bis später.



Ich glaube es kracht von ganz woanders her...in FFM ist zur Zeit 1742 *WELTUNTERGANG* (fast so wie in 2012, der Film).
Bin froh daß ich noch im Büro schmore.


----------



## Kulminator (24. August 2011)

keine schlechte Idee, den heutigen 1800 Termin auf morgen zu verlegen ...


----------



## Igetyou (24. August 2011)

Man gut das wir nicht los sind...
Morgen passt auch...


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. August 2011)

...beim heutigen WELTUNTERGANG wäre ich fast in eine sich plötzlich auftuende Erdspalte gefallen...

Igetyou:Under the week only?


----------



## Igetyou (24. August 2011)

Ja leider schon.
 Die letzten Vorkehrungen fürn Urlaub müssen getroffen werden. Da ich mein Mäuschen nur am Wochenende sehe  fällt die Vorbereitung immer auf´s We.

Nach meinem urlaub kommt die versprochene Winterstein-Tour.


----------



## Kulminator (24. August 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> ...beim heutigen WELTUNTERGANG wäre ich fast in eine sich plötzlich auftuende Erdspalte gefallen...



Bunny-Hop?


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. August 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Bunny-Hop?



Monster Truck !


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. August 2011)

Kaum war die elektronische Tinte meines letzte Posts getrocknet, da klingelt auch schon das Telefon (von zu Hause): Das Wasser schiesst aus dem Gully im Keller. 
Ich also eingepackt, im Regen zum Auto, auf der Autobahn / B8 = Nuklearschlag, Bäume, Äste...kreuz und quer.
Im Keller zu Hause, 2 schuftende Weiber, das Wasser (schwarzbraun)  20cm um die Füsse (in Badelatschen) gurgelnd, die Waschmaschine mittendrin, der Weinkeller: immerhin noch 3cm. Schmutzwasserpumpe gesucht, gefunden, kein Schlauch dran  gesucht, gefunden gepumpt. Haben jetzt zumindest mal die gröbsten Spuren beseitigt. Mal sehen, wie lange jetzt der Muff wieder im Keller wohnt.


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. August 2011)

Ahja, gottseidank wart Ihr so vernünftig und seid nicht losgeradelt. Das war gefährlich und nicht bloss nass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (24. August 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Kaum war die elektronische Tinte meines letzte Posts getrocknet, da klingelt auch schon das Telefon (von zu Hause): Das Wasser schiesst aus dem Gully im Keller.
> Ich also eingepackt, im Regen zum Auto, auf der Autobahn / B8 = Nuklearschlag, Bäume, Äste...kreuz und quer.
> Im Keller zu Hause, 2 schuftende Weiber, das Wasser (schwarzbraun)  20cm um die Füsse (in Badelatschen) gurgelnd, die Waschmaschine mittendrin, der Weinkeller: immerhin noch 3cm. Schmutzwasserpumpe gesucht, gefunden, kein Schlauch dran  gesucht, gefunden gepumpt. Haben jetzt zumindest mal die gröbsten Spuren beseitigt. Mal sehen, wie lange jetzt der Muff wieder im Keller wohnt.



Zwei schuftende Weiber klingen erstmal gut.Jedoch nicht unter diesen Umständen. Waschmaschine (Strom) und Wasser vertragen sich auch nicht wirklich.
Sowas hatten meine Eltern auch mal.Ist nicht schön!!
Ich hoffe es sind keine großen Schäden entstanden.


----------



## Igetyou (25. August 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> keine schlechte Idee, den heutigen 1800 Termin auf morgen zu verlegen ...


 
Steht der Termin für heute?


----------



## Kulminator (25. August 2011)

ja, klar 

1800 Westbahnhof HU - in den Wäldern wird´s wahrscheinlich ziemlich unaufgeräumt aussehen..


----------



## Igetyou (25. August 2011)

Kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen.
Bis um 1800 Westbahnhof


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. August 2011)

So ein Treffpunkt 30 sec von zu Hause ist schon praktisch...


----------



## Kulminator (25. August 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> So ein Treffpunkt 30 sec von zu Hause ist schon praktisch...



nur wenn ich langsam fahre ... sonst gehts schneller...


----------



## Igetyou (26. August 2011)

Schöne Tour gestern.
Entspannt durch den Wald.


----------



## Kulminator (26. August 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Schöne Tour gestern.
> Entspannt durch den Wald.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. August 2011)

Edit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. August 2011)

So, noch gute 2 Stunden bis der Flieger gen Heimat abhebt. Bin mal gespannt welche Abenteuer der letzten Woche ich bei nächster Gelegenheit von euch zu hören bekomme. Scheinbar hat sich in den letzten Wochen einiges getan.


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. August 2011)

Also, bei dem Wetter bin ich heute mittag raus.
Ich gehe jetzt in den Keller um die Spuren / Schäden der Mittwoch-Abend-Flut zu beseitigen.

Betr. Morgen sende ich eine PN rum.


----------



## Kulminator (27. August 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Also, bei dem Wetter bin ich heute mittag raus.
> Ich gehe jetzt in den Keller um die Spuren / Schäden der Mittwoch-Abend-Flut zu beseitigen.
> 
> Betr. Morgen sende ich eine PN rum.



Bikewetter sieht irgendwie anders aus ?! Ich werde noch ne Stunde beobachten und dann entscheiden...  Was sagt der Veranstalter?


----------



## Mtb Ede (27. August 2011)

Bin heute um 1300 beim Bikeshop in ALZ. und danach am HK unterwegs.


----------



## Kulminator (27. August 2011)

zum Glück heute mit Reiserücktrittsversicherung... Biken ohne mich ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (27. August 2011)

Da war ich heute am HK unterwegs, und bin mal zum guggen den Pilsweg Richtung Steinbruch gefahren, und was sehen meine WAB geplagten Augen, einen fetten querliegenden Baum mit Kicker um drüber zu kommen, gleich mal drüber gehüpft kommt doch gleich eine Geländekante auch gut zum hüpfen, net schlecht...obwohl ich es gar nicht vor hatte bin ich dann weiter runter,  ist ordentlich steil macht aber Böcke.

Morgen 1300 B8.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (27. August 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> einen fetten querliegenden Baum mit Kicker um drüber zu kommen
> Morgen 1300 B8.




 Wetter wird ja anscheinend brauchbar. Schwer oder mittelschwer?


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. August 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wetter wird ja anscheinend brauchbar. Schwer oder mittelschwer?



Mittelschwer.


----------



## Kulminator (28. August 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Da war ich heute am HK unterwegs, und bin mal zum guggen den Pilsweg Richtung Steinbruch gefahren, und was sehen meine WAB geplagten Augen, einen fetten querliegenden Baum mit Kicker um drüber zu kommen, gleich mal drüber gehüpft kommt doch gleich eine Geländekante auch gut zum hüpfen, net schlecht...obwohl ich es gar nicht vor hatte bin ich dann weiter runter,  ist ordentlich steil macht aber Böcke.



hört sich gut an.  aber ist der Weg nicht verbotene Zone?


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. August 2011)

Trotz schwerem Boden war das heute ein schöne Ausfahrt mit Ede


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. August 2011)

Kombi: Mir hat die heutige ,auch völlig neue Runde, sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. August 2011)

Morsche,

Noch eine Nachricht für die Vor-Spessart Bikenden:

Auf der Birkenhainer - das was von ihr übrig geblieben ist - liegt im unteren Auslauf des Hohlwegs (quer zur Barbarossaquelle) eine vom Sturm gefällte mächtige Buche längs im Hohlweg. 

In Summe sind die Sturmschäden nicht zu übersehen (die Bildeiche am HK hats auch zerrissen), aber auch nicht soo katastrophal. Einige Bäume muß man überklettern, sonst sind wir aber mit einem Blauen Auge davon gekommen.


----------



## Kulminator (29. August 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Auf der Birkenhainer - das was von ihr übrig geblieben ist - liegt im unteren Auslauf des Hohlwegs (quer zur Barbarossaquelle) eine vom Sturm gefällte mächtige Buche längs im Hohlweg.



lässt sich daraus was bauen?


----------



## Igetyou (29. August 2011)

Wollen wir mal vorbei schauen? Kann Werkzeug mitbringen!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. August 2011)

So, der Alltag hat mich dann auch wieder. Jetzt müssen die Buben von Fox nur noch meine Gabel zurückschicken und ich kann wieder ins Geschehen eingreifen. Da denkt man, 4 Wochen Urlaub reichen um das Ding zu überholen. Das war wohl sehr optimistisch. 

Einstweilen stehe mir nur mein Eisenhaufen für Shuttleausflüge zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. August 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> lässt sich daraus was bauen?



Klar doch.
60cm Stammdurchmesser, Länge ca. 18mtr. Gerade gewachsen.
Ergibt Material für 120 qm Parkettfußboden. Oder 4356 Ikea Billy-Regale Buche furniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (29. August 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Klar doch.
> 60cm Stammdurchmesser, Länge ca. 18mtr. Gerade gewachsen.
> Ergibt Material für 120 qm Parkettfußboden. Oder 4356 Ikea Billy-Regale Buche furniert.



edit


----------



## Kulminator (29. August 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Wollen wir mal vorbei schauen? Kann Werkzeug mitbringen!



1800 Westbahnhof? Zielgebiet: Beate.


----------



## Igetyou (29. August 2011)

Alles klar!!
Habe auch Bock
Bin 1800 am Westbahnhof


----------



## Igetyou (29. August 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> So, der Alltag hat mich dann auch wieder. Jetzt müssen die Buben von Fox nur noch meine Gabel zurückschicken und ich kann wieder ins Geschehen eingreifen. Da denkt man, 4 Wochen Urlaub reichen um das Ding zu überholen. Das war wohl sehr optimistisch.
> 
> Einstweilen stehe mir nur mein Eisenhaufen für Shuttleausflüge zur Verfügung.



Habe dank Toxoholics über 6 Wochen auf meinen Fox RP2 Float gewartet.
Der nächste Fox Service wird in Belgien gemacht.
Adresse kann ich hier posten.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. August 2011)

Na ja, ich bin mittlerweile in Woche 5. Das Gröbste scheint geschafft.


----------



## Kulminator (29. August 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Klar doch.
> 60cm Stammdurchmesser, Länge ca. 18mtr. Gerade gewachsen.
> Ergibt Material für 120 qm Parkettfußboden. Oder 4356 Ikea Billy-Regale Buche furniert.



fettes Teil ...


----------



## Igetyou (30. August 2011)

Ja leider...


----------



## Igetyou (31. August 2011)

Geht heute jemand biken??
Wetter soll super werden...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. August 2011)

Ohne Gabel geht nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (31. August 2011)

Wheelie!!


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. August 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ohne Gabel geht nix.



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74qL2Gtydj0"]Wheelie ohne gabel      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Igetyou (31. August 2011)

Geil!!!


----------



## Kulminator (31. August 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Geht heute jemand biken??
> Wetter soll super werden...



gehst du? 
Was schlägst du vor?


----------



## Igetyou (31. August 2011)

Mir egal wo es hingeht.
Aber ich will auf jeden Fall los.
City Trails??


----------



## Kulminator (31. August 2011)

1800 - Westbahnhof ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (31. August 2011)

Alles klar..
Bis später


----------



## Kulminator (31. August 2011)

heute komme ich mit meiner Rennmaschine aus Dietzenbach...


----------



## Igetyou (31. August 2011)

Kein Ding


----------



## Kulminator (31. August 2011)

muss ja nicht sein, dass immer nur ich ins Schwitzen komme...


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. August 2011)

*Händereibmodusan*Die Reservierung für Finale 2012 wurde positiv beantwortet *Händereibmodusaus*

Samstag = Top Wetter im Forecast. Die Jungs auf der Arbeit kommen ohne mich zurecht. Heisst also: Biken. Was großes gefällig oder local? Muss allerdings um 1800 zu Hause sein, sonst gibts Haue. Sonntag siehe PN.


----------



## Kulminator (31. August 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> *Händereibmodusan*Die Reservierung für Finale 2012 wurde positiv beantwortet *Händereibmodusaus*



 gib bitte die genauen Daten durch. Es gibt 2 weitere Nominierungen für Finale 2012 . 

WE Kulmiland


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. September 2011)

Finale! Finale! Wo? Wo? Wo? 
Ich will auch. Bin noch am Überreden, oder ich muss allein fahren.

Am Samstag bin ich auch wieder dabei, Sonntag beim Kombi ist auch gebongt.


----------



## Kulminator (1. September 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Finale! Finale! Wo? Wo? Wo?
> Ich will auch. Bin noch am Überreden, oder ich muss allein fahren.
> 
> Am Samstag bin ich auch wieder dabei, Sonntag beim Kombi ist auch gebongt.



dann wären das ja schon 3 Nachmeldungen ...


----------



## Igetyou (1. September 2011)

Rock 'n' Roll

Finale klingt gut!!

Hast du mich schon mitgezählt?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. September 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> dann wären das ja schon 3 Nachmeldungen ...


Naja, erstmal mit der Holden bereden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (1. September 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> *Händereibmodusan*Die Reservierung für Finale 2012 wurde positiv beantwortet *Händereibmodusaus*



Also ich würde ja schon auch gerne mal wieder mit euch ne Runde in Finale radeln...  

Wär ein feiner Zug von euch, wenn ich mich ganz unten auf der Liste mit aufnehmt und mich auf dem Laufenden haltet bezüglich Termin, etc.


----------



## Kulminator (1. September 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Hast du mich schon mitgezählt?



klar doch... 
und Sofa ist Nr. 3 



_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Also ich würde ja schon auch gerne mal wieder mit euch ne Runde in Finale radeln...
> 
> Wär ein feiner Zug von euch, wenn ich mich ganz unten auf der Liste mit aufnehmt und mich auf dem Laufenden haltet bezüglich Termin, etc.



wäre schön, wenn du dich dazugesellen würdest.


----------



## Igetyou (1. September 2011)




----------



## Igetyou (1. September 2011)

Will heute jemand zufällig ne Runde biken gehen.
War zwar gestern schon mal los.
Hätte jedoch noch Power für ne Runde.


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. September 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> *Händereibmodusan*Die Reservierung für Finale 2012 wurde positiv beantwortet *Händereibmodusaus*
> 
> Samstag = Top Wetter im Forecast. Die Jungs auf der Arbeit kommen ohne mich zurecht. Heisst also: Biken. Was großes gefällig oder local? Muss allerdings um 1800 zu Hause sein, sonst gibts Haue. Sonntag siehe PN.



Finale 2012 bin ich auch wieder dabei

SA bin ich auch dabei. Hab halt ab 0800 eine Schulung bis hoffentlich max.1200.

SO geht auch klar.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. September 2011)

Was wollen wir Samstag machen? Die Unkomplizierte Hausrunde?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. September 2011)

Ich entscheide mich spontan für's Aufdiegabelwarten. [sick]


----------



## Igetyou (2. September 2011)

So Freunde der Nacht.
Igetyou fährt jetzt 2 Wochen in den Urlaub.(ohne Bike)
Ab dem 19.09. bin ich wieder im Lande und werde es wieder krachen lassen.
Bis in 2 Wochen...
Werde im Urlaub mal gelegentlich ins Forum schauen.

Rock `n` Roll

Igetyou


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. September 2011)

Sofa: Wir machen die komplizierte Hausrunde...

Igetyou: Ich wünsch Dir einen schönen Urlaub!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (2. September 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Sofa: Wir machen die komplizierte Hausrunde...



FeinFein


----------



## _jazzman_ (3. September 2011)

was ist die komplizierte hausrunde? das klingt anstrengend...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. September 2011)

@[email protected] denke war nur ein Wortspiel.

@[email protected] War ein Super Tag mit grandiosem Wetter. Steil,Steiler.. Sofa


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. September 2011)

Wo der Sofa überall runterfährt...Eure Steilheit


----------



## _jazzman_ (3. September 2011)

Wäre heute gerne mit euch mitgefahren. Hab das Spicy im Gepäck, hab aber wohl irgendwie überlesen, wann und wo ihr euch heute trefft. Schade.


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. September 2011)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Wäre heute gerne mit euch mitgefahren. Hab das Spicy im Gepäck, hab aber wohl irgendwie überlesen, wann und wo ihr euch heute trefft. Schade.



Wenn wir gewußt hätten das Du hier bist, hätten wir den Treff gemeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (4. September 2011)

Moinsen,
der kleine Wolf und ich waren gestern Mittag kurzfristig zu einem kleinen Ausritt unterwegs und haben gleich mal ein Foto mitgebracht.
Titel: Little Wolf is hopping the drop!

Gruß
555


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (4. September 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> der kleine Wolf und ich waren gestern Mittag kurzfristig zu einem kleinen Ausritt unterwegs und haben gleich mal ein Foto mitgebracht.
> Titel: Little Wolf is hopping the drop!
> 
> ...



Respekt an Little Wolf.
Nur wo ist das beweisfoto vom Big Wolf? Oder hast dich vorführen lassen vom Junior!!


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. September 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> der kleine Wolf und ich waren gestern Mittag kurzfristig zu einem kleinen Ausritt unterwegs und haben gleich mal ein Foto mitgebracht.
> Titel: Little Wolf is hopping the drop!
> 
> ...



Reschpäkt!


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. September 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wo der Sofa überall runterfährt...Eure Steilheit



Und wo wir zusammen überall hochfahren...ich merke, daß ich was geschafft habe


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. September 2011)

555: Wo ist das ?

Kombi: Ich merk`s auch. Leichteres Bike muß her. Sechshunderteins ist nach der Eurobike sofort lieferbar.


----------



## Marc555 (4. September 2011)

Mörfelden, Wernertanne.
Wir hatten uns spontan entschieden etwas an der Trickkiste zu arbeiten.


555


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. September 2011)

Wie hies der Bikeshop in Alzenau? Hätte da was zum Reparieren.


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. September 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wie hies der Bikeshop in Alzenau? Hätte da was zum Reparieren.



Hey Brother, guggst Du hier: Check that out:
http://www.tobsensworld.com


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. September 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hey Brother, guggst Du hier: Check that out:
> http://www.tobsensworld.com



Many thanks for it, Brother 
Gleich mal Telefunken.


----------



## Kulminator (5. September 2011)

Hat wer das dringende Bedürfnis, unter der Woche zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellfish7 (5. September 2011)

ich wär dabei aber weiß noch nicht wann ich arbeiten muss. also nachmittags sollte aber meistens gehen


----------



## Kulminator (5. September 2011)

hellfish7 schrieb:


> ich wär dabei aber weiß noch nicht wann ich arbeiten muss. also nachmittags sollte aber meistens gehen



schön... ich weiss jedenfalls, dass ich nachmittags arbeiten muss und nur abends kann...


----------



## hellfish7 (5. September 2011)

abends kann ich auch


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. September 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wie hies der Bikeshop in Alzenau? Hätte da was zum Reparieren.



Der ist diese Woche auf einem AlpenX.


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. September 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hat wer das dringende Bedürfnis, unter der Woche zu fahren?



Wir müßten telefonieren. Lieblingstag ?


----------



## Kulminator (5. September 2011)

hellfish7 schrieb:


> abends kann ich auch





Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wir müßten telefonieren. Lieblingstag ?



morgen? HU ab 1800, B8 ab 1830 ?


----------



## hellfish7 (5. September 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> morgen? HU ab 1800, B8 ab 1830 ?



bin neu hier wo genau in hanau ?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. September 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Der ist diese Woche auf einem AlpenX.


Hattest du erwähnt, stimmt. Habe ich jetzt aber auch mitbekommen. Hätte er vieleicht die Gabel und Dämpfer gleich mit machen können. So muss Doc G herhalten. Und meine GearShift reparieren.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. September 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> morgen? HU ab 1800, B8 ab 1830 ?



Woche 6 - Gabel immer noch nicht wieder zurück. 

Habt Spaß, irgendwann werde auch ich mal wieder fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (5. September 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> morgen? HU ab 1800, B8 ab 1830 ?



Ich melde mich telefonisch gegen 1600, ob ich es schaffe.


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. September 2011)

Meister (Ede), schon das hier gesehen ?

Race face Next SL

Auch die Next SL Kurbel wurde überarbeitet. Die 2X10 Kurbel wird in Kanada handgefertigt und bringt schlappe 595g auf die Waage, inklusive Kettenblättern und Innenlager. Auch die passenden 26  38 Turbine Kettenblätter werden in Kanada gefräst. 

Könnte den Bikes gut stehen


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. September 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Meister (Ede), schon das hier gesehen ?
> 
> Race face Next SL
> 
> ...



Du wirst es nicht glauben, hab ich mir gerade angesehen als Dein Post kam.

Gefällt mir gut, hab nur keinen Preis gesehen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. September 2011)

Jetzt endlich verfügbar: 8 Minuten Finale 2011 der Spessartwölfe


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. September 2011)

Aarggh.. Kombi. Ich habe die CD vergessen. Hattest du für mich auch noch eine CD gemacht mit den Rohdaten drauf?*extrawurstwill*


----------



## Kulminator (6. September 2011)

hellfish7 schrieb:


> bin neu hier wo genau in hanau ?



üblicherweise am Parkplatz hinterm Westbahnhof. 
Hast du gutes Licht? Das brauchst du, wenn wir im Gelände unterwegs sind. Wird dunkel bis wir wieder zurück sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (6. September 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Woche 6 - Gabel immer noch nicht wieder zurück.



sieht doch eigentlich ganz einfach aus


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. September 2011)

Man sehe mir meine jugendliche Unbedachtheit nach. Ich glaubte, das 4-wöchige Zeitfenster reicht den Herren. Es hat sich nun wieder bestätigt, dass glauben nicht wissen ist.


----------



## hellfish7 (6. September 2011)

an welchem parkplatz genau gibt ja mehrere in der nähe


----------



## Kulminator (6. September 2011)

@ all: für heute muss ich alles absagen. Nächste Aktion Samstag Nachmittag B8 - 1300.


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. September 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ all: für heute muss ich alles absagen. Nächste Aktion Samstag Nachmittag B8 - 1300.


Stehe erst wieder am Sonntag zur Verfügung...


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. September 2011)

Stehe SA und SO zur Verfügung...bike halt gerne.


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. September 2011)

Dann bin ich Sonntag dabei. Bike halt auch gerne. Aber mein Bruder geht am SA vor...
Schon Neuigkeiten aus ALZ? (Hufescharrrrrmodusan...)


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. September 2011)

So, nun bin ich auch wieder fahrbereit. Allerdings geht's am Wochenende erst mal nach DDF zum Hockeyspielen. Aber vielleicht geht ja demnächst unter der Woche mal was - die Akkus sind geladen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. September 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Stehe SA und SO zur Verfügung...bike halt gerne.



Übrischens, die Magazine welche Du mir geliehen hast sind ja mittlerweile gewöhnungsbedürftig  29er, wohin man schaut. Macht keinen Spass, will ein kleines Radl sehen. Da kommt man von einem 2-Tages Workshop, will entspannen und das Magazin törnt einen mal garnicht an 
Besuche jetzt die einschlägigen websites des Objekts der Begierde


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. September 2011)

Und die ist es:


Zumindest fürs Güldene

Murks, Foto kopieren klappt nicht. Ede, schau mal bei Bionicon Eurobike 2011, KeFü


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (8. September 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Dann bin ich Sonntag dabei. Bike halt auch gerne. Aber mein Bruder geht am SA vor...
> Schon Neuigkeiten aus ALZ? (Hufescharrrrrmodusan...)



ALZ macht AlpX.

29er und E-Bikes :kotz:

Sorry für die schlechten Magazine die ich Dir geschenkt habe. 
(außer FR)

Kefü = ganz nett, tendiere zur Syntace für´s LV


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. September 2011)

Für die Syntace KF müsste ich mir ein Gewinde in die Kettenstrebe bohren. Also lieber nicht.

Es wurde ja noch gar nichts zum Vid gepostet! Ist es so schlecht?


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. September 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Es wurde ja noch gar nichts zum Vid gepostet! Ist es so schlecht?



Sure, boring location, slow move action, awful music...

Nee, das war einfach geil dort und ich fahre in Gedaken die Flowtrails immer noch ab...mir egal was der Rest der Welt - ausser den erwählten  Dabeigewesenen - denkt


----------



## Kulminator (9. September 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Und die ist es:
> 
> 
> Zumindest fürs Güldene
> ...



wie wird die denn befestigt? 



Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Dann bin ich Sonntag dabei. Bike halt auch gerne. Aber mein Bruder geht am SA vor...
> Schon Neuigkeiten aus ALZ? (Hufescharrrrrmodusan...)



schade wegen Sa.
Ede, bekommen wir Nachwuchs?



SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Es wurde ja noch gar nichts zum Vid gepostet! Ist es so schlecht?



ich finds hübsch ... gianluca hat bisher nur einen Zwischenbescheid geschickt "and we'll see together better solution". So gut ist mein Italienisch leider nicht, um die tiefere Bedeutung diese Aussage zu verstehen... mal abwarten...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. September 2011)

Bike ist wieder da. Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage, fahre ich Samstag & Sonntag oder nur Sonntag. Muss ich noch klären.


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. September 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Bike ist wieder da. Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage, fahre ich Samstag & Sonntag oder nur Sonntag. Muss ich noch klären.



Selbstverständlich SA und SO ,Trailsurfer !

Falls ich das Finale Vid noch nicht gelobt haben sollte hole ich das hiermit nach...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. September 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich SA und SO ,Trailsurfer !
> 
> Falls ich das Finale Vid noch nicht gelobt haben sollte hole ich das hiermit nach...



Ok. SA kann ich aber nur bis 17.00 Uhr (Hobby Zeitstress  ). Wollen wir um 12.00 Uhr B8 Starten??
SO kann ich dann Open End. So das wir laaang im Dreck sulen können.
OkiDoki???


----------



## Kulminator (9. September 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ok. SA kann ich aber nur bis 17.00 Uhr (Hobby Zeitstress  ). Wollen wir um 12.00 Uhr B8 Starten??
> SO kann ich dann Open End. So das wir laaang im Dreck sulen können.
> OkiDoki???



von mir aus okiDoki - Ede, klappt das bei dir auch um 1200 ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. September 2011)

2 Alternativen für SO:

1) Wir legen unser Protektorgedöns an und reihen uns ins mit unseren Boliden ins 'Kinzigtal Total' Event ein und cruisen zwischen den Normalos durch

2) Ich nehme meine mobile Kicker / Drop Rampe mit uns wir machen irgendwo Technik-Übungen

oder doch 3) wir fahren halt irgendetwas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (10. September 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> von mir aus okiDoki - Ede, klappt das bei dir auch um 1200 ?



Bin um 1200 an der B8.


----------



## Kulminator (10. September 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Bin um 1200 an der B8.



 bin auf den neuen HK Trail gespannt?!


----------



## hellfish7 (10. September 2011)

sry musste heute länger arbeiten ich hab vor morgen bei kinzigtal total mitzufahren


----------



## Kulminator (10. September 2011)

klasse Sache heute... 

Trailsurfen hat was...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. September 2011)

Jup, war Spitze heute.
Habe erstmal ein halbes Rind verspeist. Jetzt noch 10 l Bier un mir gehts gut. Bis Morgen dann.


----------



## hellfish7 (10. September 2011)

also ich würde ganz gerne die ganzen 160 km fahren. hat jemand lust mitzufahren= 
gibts nen offiziellen startpunkt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy-71 (11. September 2011)

wir fahren nur 80 km von maintal mit dem zug nach sterbfritz  dann nach hanau runter mit einem 19 kg freerider mit strassenbereifung freu mich jetzt schon


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. September 2011)

Morgen Jungs,
was machen wir heute?


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. September 2011)

Hochzeit einigermassen verdaut, seehr lange geschlafen 

Wetter: es hat gerade mal etwas getröppelt, aber im Großen und Ganzen ists ok.
Wir können um/schon ab 1230 was losmachen, das Kinzigtal will ich mir ersparen.
Ich nehm heute das mittelschwere und wir gondeln so rum !? Techniktraining und a bissl Strecke.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. September 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hochzeit einigermassen verdaut, seehr lange geschlafen
> 
> Wetter: es hat gerade mal etwas getröppelt, aber im Großen und Ganzen ists ok.
> Wir können um/schon ab 1230 was losmachen, das Kinzigtal will ich mir ersparen.
> Ich nehm heute das mittelschwere und wir gondeln so rum !? Techniktraining und a bissl Strecke.


Ok machen wir so. Startzeit ist mir egal. Ede?


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. September 2011)

1300 B8, vorher schaff ich nicht.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. September 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> 1300 B8, vorher schaff ich nicht.


Ok. Frank, 12.40 bei dir.


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. September 2011)

Guudi, so sei es!


----------



## hellfish7 (11. September 2011)

hab für die 160 km etwa 5,5 stunden gebraucht. vllt haben die ja ziemlich optimistisch gemessen ...
hätte gedacht ich brauch mit nem mountainbike deutlich mehr. waren ja nen paar steigungen dabei die schon nen bissl den schnitt versauen


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. September 2011)

Mitterlerweile gekocht & lecker gegessen. Jetzt schiffts wie 'Zau und wir konnten wenigstens von aussen trocken dem Biken nachgehen 
Videos kurz gescreen, die Choose mit der langen Stange ist am coolsten, das sollten wir öfters machen.
Feine Technikrunde heute mit Ede und Sofa . 
Kinzigtal, das musste dann doch nicht sein.


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. September 2011)

Ein sehr lohnender Nachmittag mit Kombi und Sofa

...haben wir V Alarm ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. September 2011)

War Super heute 
Ick bin Müd. Jestern und heute steckt mir janz schön inne Beene.
Noch ein FAB und dann ab inne heiha. Morgen Früh ist die Nacht vorbei.


----------



## Zilli (12. September 2011)

Guude,


SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> ...Es wurde ja noch gar nichts zum Vid gepostet! Ist es so schlecht?


Neee, es ist schon schön anzusehen. Vllt. gehts manchem so wie mir:
Das Video anschauen, schluchzen und dann ganz schnell ausschalten, um sich nicht noch mehr zu kasteien, da ich selbst gern da gewesen wäre ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. September 2011)

Da habt'ers:


Btw. die Madenschrauben der NC17 Sudpin III sind M4x6. Ich hatte noch 10. Jetzt noch 8, da 2 mit Loctite verbaut 

SexNullEins in RAL4007 und 7026 sind in der engeren Wahl. Sonst AnoBlack.


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. September 2011)

Ede, schau Dir mal das Whistler Video von Speciale (heute 20:13 h) im Videoforum an.
Da kommen Dir (und mir) die Tränen. Hin&wech,


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. September 2011)

Kombiproductions: very nice vor allem von der Stange

RAL 4007 nicht genehmigt

RAL 7026 genehmigt


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. September 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ede, schau Dir mal das Whistler Video von Speciale (heute 20:13 h) im Videoforum an.
> Da kommen Dir (und mir) die Tränen. Hin&wech,



Hab es grad geschaut Da wollen wir dann auch noch hin in Area 51...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. September 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kombiproductions: very nice vor allem von der Stange
> 
> RAL 4007 nicht genehmigt
> 
> RAL 7026 genehmigt



Ich finds Cool (RAL4017). Aber der der in einer RAL 5015 Hose durch Finale Schländert, hat ja eh keine Ahnung.


----------



## hellfish7 (13. September 2011)

hat jemand lust und zeit auf biken morgen ? strecke und uhrzeit bin ich morgen sehr flexibel


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. September 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ich finds Cool (RAL4017). Aber der der in einer RAL 5015 Hose durch Finale Schländert, hat ja eh keine Ahnung.



RAL5015 = Himmelblau 
Hatte net der 'Russe' so eine Hose?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (15. September 2011)

Bastelstunde war heute abend, Schaltwerk beim Goldenen ausgetauscht / erneuert. Zug war auch noch zerfasert, beim Austauschen des Zugs den kompletten Trigger zerlegt (der ist quasi explodiert). Federn gesucht, eingebaut, schalten mit mäßiger Performance, nach den Einstellarbeiten am Schaltwerk dann gar keinen Mucks mehr. Innen = Trümmer, wie beim Häuptling hinterm Wigwam.
Das wars, morgen kein Fahrrad zur Arbeit 
Mal sehen ob ich noch mal so ein edles altes Teil bekomme.

Vllt. morgen abend einen Nightride mittelschwer. Akku läd. Poste noch mal wenn es was wird, wer dann mit will ist hrzl. eingeladen.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (16. September 2011)

Heute klappt nicht, Morgen soll ja Shit Wetter werden.


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. September 2011)

Grade nach Hause gekommen, noch nix g'scheits gegessen. Zu schwach & abgetörnt zum kurbeln, ich ess was und hau mich auf die Couch  Von Wegen Freitags mal früher Schluss machen.
Trigger reparieren macht auch keinen Sinn, brauche einen neuen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. September 2011)

Bin auch erst 1815 @ home. Hatte auch an NR gedacht heute. Bin ganz gut alle.

Morgen mal beim Tobsen vorsprechen ? Mit Bike oder PKW je nach Weather.


----------



## Igetyou (16. September 2011)

Hi Jungs.Bin wieder im Lande und ab Sa wieder in HU.Hat jemand Lust am So. ne Runde zu drehen??


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. September 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Hi Jungs.Bin wieder im Lande und ab Sa wieder in HU.Hat jemand Lust am So. ne Runde zu drehen??



SO kann ich leider nicht, aber bei der Wettervorhersage auch nicht so schlimm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (17. September 2011)

Stimmt.Das Wetter ist echt Schrott.
Würde trotzdem ne Runde drehen.Also wer Lust hat einfach melden.


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. September 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Bin auch erst 1815 @ home. Hatte auch an NR gedacht heute. Bin ganz gut alle.
> 
> Morgen mal beim Tobsen vorsprechen ? Mit Bike oder PKW je nach Weather.



Sry, kann nicht, habe ab 1000 Arbeitseinsatz im Club und weiss noch nicht, wie lange ich bleiben darf/muss. Bin heute wieder gut ausgebucht.


----------



## Igetyou (17. September 2011)

Wie sieht's mit So aus?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. September 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Bin auch erst 1815 @ home. Hatte auch an NR gedacht heute. Bin ganz gut alle.
> 
> Morgen mal beim Tobsen vorsprechen ? Mit Bike oder PKW je nach Weather.



Was machen wir Ede? Schade Kombi.
So sieht echt bescheiden aus.


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. September 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Was machen wir Ede? Schade Kombi.
> So sieht echt bescheiden aus.



Sofa : Wenn Du willst kommst Du mit dem Bike um 1230 zu mir, dann entscheiden wir ob mit  Bike oder PKW zum Tobsen.

Kombi: Wenn heute noch was gehen sollte melde Dich per Handy.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. September 2011)

Ok. Dann bin ich um ca. 12.30 bei dir. Das Wetter scheint zu halten.


----------



## Climax_66 (17. September 2011)

@ MTB Ede und Sofa Surver 
schön das ihr mal ne Runde mit seit.
Könnt ruhig öfters mit, nächste Woche Samstag sind wir mehr und wieder am Start da kommt ein ex Member zum fahren von weit her zu Besuch.
Zum Thema was wir gesprochen haben, ich würds gut finden wenn ihr da aktiv werdet, aber am Besten bei schlechtem Wetter oder zur besten Sendezeit vom TV oder so.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. September 2011)

@[email protected]
Neue Leute kennen lernen ist immer gut. Und so wie es ausschaut seit ihr ein Luster/Lässiger Haufen  Hat echt Spaß gemacht. Nur schade das wir die Abfahrt nicht zusammen fahren konnten. 
Denke, da sprech ich für alle Spessartwölfe, das war nicht das letzte mal.


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. September 2011)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> @ MTB Ede und Sofa Surver
> schön das ihr mal ne Runde mit seit.
> Könnt ruhig öfters mit, nächste Woche Samstag sind wir mehr und wieder am Start da kommt ein ex Member zum fahren von weit her zu Besuch.
> Zum Thema was wir gesprochen haben, ich würds gut finden wenn ihr da aktiv werdet, aber am Besten bei schlechtem Wetter oder zur besten Sendezeit vom TV oder so.



Immer wieder gerne, coole Truppe Geb uns für den SA mal Startzeit und Ort durch, Samstags ist unser Haupt Bike Tag.

Wir waren immer bei schlechtem Wetter aktiv...


----------



## Climax_66 (17. September 2011)

Beim Tobsen ist unsere Zentrale und Tobsen unser Friseur der weis immer was wann läuft. 
Samstags 14 Uhr macht der Laden zu und dann ist Biketime.
Im Netz komunizieren wir über Facebook.
Das mit der Abfahrt zusammen holen wir nach, ich steh halt auf den Pilsweg der aber auf der anderen Seite liegt auf der wir wohnen und daher nicht erste Wahl ist, bin ich halt immer dabei wenn ein paar dort runter wollen. Erste Wahl ist der Secret


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (18. September 2011)

Wie siehts aus. Hat einer Lust heute zu Radeln?


----------



## Kulminator (18. September 2011)

Melde mich auch wieder zurück. Super Woche erlebt. 
Kack-Wetter hier... 

MTB-Gang-Hahnenkamm + Spesssartwölfe =  ? 

Sonst was passiert? 

Diese Woche geht abends mal wieder was. Tag und Uhrzeit wird noch bekanntgegeben. 

Morgen noch einen Tag frei - da bin irgendwann tagsüber unterwegs.


----------



## Igetyou (18. September 2011)

Habe die ganzen Woche ab 17:00 Zeit ausser Mittwochs. Das Wochenende steht auch zum biken zur Verfügung.
Sag einfach bescheid. Ich bin dabei.
Beate ist wieder auf dem Weg der Besserung.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. September 2011)

Unter der Woche klappt es wenn dann nur am Dienstag. Die Akkus sind voll, die Wetteraussichten gut und ein früherer Feierabend scheint auch möglich.


----------



## Igetyou (19. September 2011)

Sehr gut.
Kannes sein das wir uns gestern auf der Birkenhainer entgegen gekommen sind?
War mir irgendwie nicht sicher.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. September 2011)

Ja, so gegen zwei. Aber da habe ich vor mich hingeträumt.


----------



## Kulminator (19. September 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Beate ist wieder auf dem Weg der Besserung.



Das sind gute Nachrichten.  

Anhand der grossen Nachfrage : Dienstag 1800 HU Westbahnhof. Zustiegsmöglichkeiten unterwegs möglich.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. September 2011)

Welche Runde schwebt dir vor, wo sind die optionalen Zustiegsmöglichkeiten? 18.00 h wird knapp, ein paar Minuten später kämen mir sehr entgegen.


----------



## Igetyou (19. September 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Das sind gute Nachrichten.
> 
> Anhand der grossen Nachfrage : Dienstag 1800 HU Westbahnhof. Zustiegsmöglichkeiten unterwegs möglich.


 
Bin dabei...
Kannst du mir dein kleine Lampe leihen?
Das wäre super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (19. September 2011)

@ Bruder: die Runde ist mir egal - da sind wir völlig frei. Mach nen Vorschlag, wie und wo es bei dir am besten passt. Vielleicht will ja einer der anderen auch zusteigen?

@ Igetyou: Chinafunzel bringe ich dir mit ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. September 2011)

Ich könnte gegen viertel nach sechs (plusminus 5 Minuten) im Großraum Birkenhainer / B8 sein. Also entweder am Parkplatz oder an der Kreuzung X11/Birkenhainer. Alternativ könnt ihr auch durch die Bulau fahren und wir treffen uns in Wolfgang an der Kreuzung zum Industriepark.

Wir rollen dann zusammen weiter und wären für weitere Zusteiger gegen halb sieben am B8 Parkplatz.


----------



## Igetyou (19. September 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ Igetyou: Chinafunzel bringe ich dir mit ...


 
Alles klar super


----------



## Kulminator (19. September 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich könnte gegen viertel nach sechs (plusminus 5 Minuten) im Großraum Birkenhainer / B8 sein. Also entweder am Parkplatz oder an der Kreuzung X11/Birkenhainer. Alternativ könnt ihr auch durch die Bulau fahren und wir treffen uns in Wolfgang an der Kreuzung zum Industriepark.
> 
> Wir rollen dann zusammen weiter und wären für weitere Zusteiger gegen halb sieben am B8 Parkplatz.



bis 1815 schaffen wir es unmöglich bis zur Birkenhainer / B8. Aber die Kreuzung am Industriepark ist auf jeden Fall machbar. Alternativ 1830 B8 Parkplatz. 

Gib Bescheid, was dir lieber ist. 

Treffpunkt HU bleibt unverändert 1800 - Westbahnhof.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. September 2011)

Dann machen wir gegen 18.20 h an der Kreuzung zum Industriepark. Plusminus 5 Minuten sind immer drin. Wenn ihr die Überführung nehmt, ist das ein zentraler Punkt.


----------



## Kulminator (19. September 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Dann machen wir gegen 18.20 h an der Kreuzung zum Industriepark. Plusminus 5 Minuten sind immer drin. Wenn ihr die Überführung nehmt, ist das ein zentraler Punkt.



 so machen wir es... 

sonst noch Zusteiger? B8? HU?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (19. September 2011)

HU 1800 Westbahnhof


----------



## Climax_66 (21. September 2011)

Am Samstag werden wir wohl mit größerer Besatzung am Start sein.
Wenn wer von euch mit radeln will, ich würde euch um 13.40 Uhr beim Tobsen in Empfang nehmen und zu unserem Treff mitnehmen.
Gruß MTB-Gang Hahnenkamm.


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. September 2011)

Na, da wir auch um 1300 oder 1400 (passt mir besser wg. Inventur am Morgen) los wollen...warum nicht ab 1340 ab Tobsen (dann komme ich verm. direkt mit Auto&Bike drinne hin).

Ede (Antwort auf den letzten Teil deiner PN), 1400 müßte ich schaffen, siehe hier oben. Falls ich absehen kann dass es doch deutlich früher wird, rufe ich an. Rufe auch an falls wir nachsitzen müssen und ich zu spät komme.
Freitag, Ausflug zum Anschauen, kann ich einrichten, fahre aber dann direkt von FFM hin.

@alle, ich vermute bei der Anzahl Fahrer und dem Zielgebiet kanns ja nicht schaden wenn man Samstag nicht grade mit n'em Singlespeeder kommt 
Und super Wetterforecast


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. September 2011)

Climax : Versuchen um 1340 beim Tobsen zu sein. Oder man trifft sich oben auf`m HK.


----------



## Kulminator (21. September 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Climax : Versuchen um 1340 beim Tobsen zu sein. Oder man trifft sich oben auf`m HK.



heisst das 1300 B8, um gemeinsam zu Tobsen zu rollen?


----------



## Igetyou (22. September 2011)

Werde wahrscheinlich dabei sein.
Komme dann mit meinem ehemaligen Praktikant aus den USA der jetzt wieder für 1 Jahr in Darmstadt wohnen wird.
Er nimmt mein Pitch und ich fahre das Plastiksofa.
Rock`n` Roll


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. September 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> heisst das 1300 B8, um gemeinsam zu Tobsen zu rollen?



Ja, wollte halt noch Rücksicht auf den Kombi nehmen wegen seiner Inventur...


----------



## Climax_66 (22. September 2011)

Servus Leute, wir sind von der Uhrzeit noch etwas flexibel, ich dachte halt das wer noch nicht im Laden war mal rein schauen wollte.
Wir haben Morgen Abend Hüttenabend mit Nightride und Vorstandsschafts wahlen, standesgemäß kommen wir da meist erst im Morgengrauen nach Hause mit viel Gas.
Sprich der Samstag Ride wird zum Alc raus schwitzen genutzt.
Leider hat sich der ein oder andere Heute voraussichtlich abgesagt (Warmduscher halt).  
Hab aber auch zusagen für 14.15 weil der Gute bis 14 Uhr arbeiten muss, er würde aber auch nach kommen.
Nichts des do trotz bin ich mit paar Leuten am Start und wir werden ne geile Runde drehen.
Wenn euch 14 Uhr besser passt kein Thema.

Wer mit dem Auto kommt, besser Alzenau Nord abfahren und beim Schwimmbad runter fahren und aufm Burgparkplatz parken, beim Tobsen herscht Parkplatz Not.
Gruß, wir freuen uns.....


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. September 2011)

Aufschlussreicher Klassenausflug, heute !? Oder sind wir nun verwirrter?

Das Feeling war jedenfals schon mal gut, der Habenwollenfaktor wächst und wächst.


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. September 2011)

...Und...habe mir am schweren Bock fast nen Bruch gehoben, als ich ihn vergleichshalber mal geliftet habe. 3k sind 3000g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (23. September 2011)

Den Klassenausflug hat der Sofa sehr gut organisiert...wenn jetzt noch der Preis stimmt.

...und ins Druckhaus kann man auch wieder gehen.


----------



## Kulminator (24. September 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Den Klassenausflug hat der Sofa sehr gut organisiert...wenn jetzt noch der Preis stimmt.
> 
> ...und ins Druckhaus kann man auch wieder gehen.



... und dank des kleinen Umweges über Kronberg kann ich heute nachmittag auch mitfahren  

Kombi: derAusdruck "Habenwollenfaktor" gefällt mir


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (24. September 2011)

War echt mal toll drauf zu sitzen und nicht immer nur drüber zu Reden/Lesen. Haptik war echt Super das Fahrgefühl Top. Und die kleinen Details erst . Love it. 

Hibike, Wir 10%... Kasse auf... Faust ins Gesicht... nur 6%.... auch ok. 

Das Druckhaus hat echt was. Top. Danke nochmal an Kulmi.


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. September 2011)

Inventur läuft gut, werde rechtzeitig nach Hause können um dann ab 1300B8 auch einzusteigen. Sofa, wenn Du bei mir vorbeikommen willst, dann wie immer 1245.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (24. September 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Inventur läuft gut, werde rechtzeitig nach Hause können um dann ab 1300B8 auch einzusteigen. Sofa, wenn Du bei mir vorbeikommen willst, dann wie immer 1245.


Dann bin ich um 12.45 Uhr bei dir.


----------



## Climax_66 (24. September 2011)




----------



## Kulminator (24. September 2011)

Top-Aufnahme. 
Das hätte unser Haus- und Hof-Fotograf kaum besser hinbekommen 

Hat heute nen Riesenspass gemacht


----------



## Igetyou (24. September 2011)

War heute richtig Phatt!!
Bin auch gut im Arsch.
Das Foto ist super geworden.
Danke Climaxx


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. September 2011)

Klasse Bild  Super Truppe und Tour

Morgen 1300 B8, mit Big Bike, nach der Welle gibt es was zu klären...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (24. September 2011)

Climax, danke fürs Foto. Coole Truppe.
Mega, Mega geiler Tag heute, Schon lange nicht mehr so ein Spaß gehabt.
Bin aber auch im Arsch. Zische jetzt noch ein zwei Bierchen und schwing mein Kadaver aufs Sofa.

Morgen 13.00 Uhr mit dem Gerät was ich immer nehme.


----------



## Hüby (24. September 2011)

joh hat laune jemacht Männers..


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. September 2011)

Moin,
Wetter scheint ja Spitze zu werden.
Freu mich schon, bis 13.00 B8.


----------



## Climax_66 (25. September 2011)




----------



## Igetyou (25. September 2011)

Tolle Fotos...
Jungz ich muss leider für heute absagen.
Keine Chance.Bin wirklich voll im Arsch.
Nächstes Wochenende bin in wieder in HU und somit auch dabei.
D.h man könnte an drei Tage biken. Die Herausforderung nach der Welle will ich mir auch jeden Fall mal anschauen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. September 2011)

Habe heute Latifundien-Tag. Biken max. gaanz späten Nachmittag, gehe dann auch alleine raus.

Heute morgen bei Muttern schon einen Baum gekürzt (Leiter&Säge hin&wieder zurück...) dann Garten hier...jetzt gleich gehe ich Trauben ernten, wir wurden dazu angefordert. Macht auch alles Spaß, im Wald isses aber bestimmt auch gut. 
Legt Euch net hin, kommt gut runter 

Grusszz, der Kombi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. September 2011)

So, geduscht und was gegessen. Das We steckt ganz schön in den Beinen. Quasi 4 mal den HK hoch. Und runter .

Und der Northshore ist ganz schön gewaltig. Währe Einfacher wenn der Einstieg neu überdacht wird. Aber auch dann ist er beindruckend. Juckt aber in den Fingern das Ding zu Rocken. Meiner Meinung nach ist die Höhe zu schaffen.

P.S. Haben noch ein paar Alzenauer Jungs aufm Kamm getroffen. Marc555 & Sohnemann sind zwischendurch  auch noch dazu gestoßen. Echt Cool der kleine und von angst keine Spuren. Respekt


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. September 2011)

Wer das DING fährt kriegt ne halbe Flasche Bier...


----------



## Marc555 (25. September 2011)

Halbe Flasche WARMES Bier, bitte! 

555


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. September 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wer das DING fährt kriegt ne halbe Flasche Bier...



Hättest das mal schon am Northshore erwähnt. Für ne HALBE FLASCHE BIER mach ich doch alles. Jetzt ist es zu spät.


----------



## Igetyou (25. September 2011)

Ich schaue es mir nächses Wochenende an..


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. September 2011)

Wo man schon über nächstes WE spricht.
Dachten da an SA HK, Sonntag Stromberg ( soweit das Wetter passt ) und Montag zu Hause bei Frau & oder Kegel. Oki Doki ??


----------



## Igetyou (26. September 2011)

Der Vorschlag klingt gut!!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. September 2011)

Samstag kann klappen. 

Wie sieht es denn Dienstag oder Mittwoch mit 'nem Nightride aus?


----------



## Lucafabian (26. September 2011)

biken..pah!..so ein unnützes zeug..hab ihr nix besseres zu tun?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. September 2011)

Na ja, immer noch besser als den Bock durch den Schnee zu schleppen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (27. September 2011)

:d


----------



## Kulminator (27. September 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wo man schon über nächstes WE spricht.
> Dachten da an SA HK, Sonntag Stromberg ( soweit das Wetter passt ) und Montag zu Hause bei Frau & oder Kegel. Oki Doki ??



Sa Stromberg wäre mir lieber 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> biken..pah!..so ein unnützes zeug..hab ihr nix besseres zu tun?



zuviel Höhenluft inhaliert?


----------



## Lucafabian (27. September 2011)

kulminator schrieb:


> zuviel höhenluft inhaliert?



:d:d:d


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. September 2011)

Das kommt von dem weißen Zeug.

Wann wolltet ihr denn am Samstag los?


----------



## Igetyou (27. September 2011)

Wenn es nach Stromberg geht kann ich 4 Leute ohne Bike mitnehmen oder einen mit seinem Bike.
Auto: Golf 6

Viele Grüße


----------



## Kulminator (27. September 2011)

was willste in Stromberg ohne Bike?


----------



## Igetyou (27. September 2011)

Hehe  ja ich weiss.


Wie sieht es Fahrzeugtechnisch sonst aus...?


----------



## Kulminator (27. September 2011)

ich könnte auch noch 4 Leute ohne mitnehmen - dann sind wir schon 10 Leute ohne Bike in Stromberg ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. September 2011)

Aah, es geht doch nichts über eine wohldurchdachte Planung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (27. September 2011)

Kann nicht Kombi und Sofa noch 4 Leute ohne Bike mitnehmen .
Dann sind wir schon 20 Leute ohne Bike in Stromberg.

Ne mal im Ernst. Wieviel sind wir insgesamt?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. September 2011)

Ich hätte schon Interesse mir das mal anzusehen.


----------



## Climax_66 (27. September 2011)

Servus, ein paar von uns sind Sonntag in Stromberg.

Dann hätte ich noch ne Einladung für euch zu unserem Hüttenabend am Freitag den7.10.
Der ist im Wanderheim von Reichenbach. 
Schließt einen Night Right mit und ohne Gas im Blut ein.

Hier ein kleiner Einblick wie das so abgeht auf der Hütte, am Ende wirds erst richtig Lustig.

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/8126618/Hahnenkamm_Sommerhit_2011_schoe_muss_sie_sei


----------



## Mtb Ede (27. September 2011)

Stromberg bitte am Sonntag da ich SA mit Truck zum TÜV muß (geht nur am ersten SA im Monat) und der Kombi am SA nicht da ist.


----------



## Kulminator (27. September 2011)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Hier ein kleiner Einblick wie das so abgeht auf der Hütte, am Ende wirds erst richtig Lustig.
> 
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/8126618/Hahnenkamm_Sommerhit_2011_schoe_muss_sie_sei



bei so viel Text komme ich immer durcheinander 

scheint aber echt lustig zu sein?


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. September 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Stromberg bitte am Sonntag da ich SA mit Truck zum TÜV muß (geht nur am ersten SA im Monat) und der Kombi am SA nicht da ist.



Genauuu!

Tag 2 der Woche mit Bike zur Arbeit...verdammtes, gutes Wetter...wenn das so weiter geht kommen da ein paar Kilometerchen zusammen, kann gar net so viel Kalorien zu mir nehmen wie ich raushaue.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. September 2011)

Da ich mich eh wieder ranhängen muss ist mir das egal. Denke aber, wenn 2 am SA nicht können, wird es wohl der SO werden.
Kulmi schaffst du es SO definitiv nicht?


----------



## Kulminator (27. September 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Da ich mich eh wieder ranhängen muss ist mir das egal. Denke aber, wenn 2 am SA nicht können, wird es wohl der SO werden.
> Kulmi schaffst du es SO definitiv nicht?



was ist schon "definitiv"? 
Wenn die Mehrheit Sa nicht kann, gibts nix rumzudiskutueren....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. September 2011)

Was'n Durcheinander. 
Ich liebe klare Ansagen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. September 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was'n Durcheinander.
> Ich liebe klare Ansagen.



Eins ist sicher: frische Wischer 

Klare Ansage:
SA bin ich und ist auch Ede blockiert, also geht bei uns nur SO. Wenn keiner sonst dabei ist fahren wir auch zu zweit nach Stromberg. Einen Biketräger habe ich ja, da gehen drei Schääsen drauf, d.h. wir haben im Auto und hinten drauf Platz für einen 3ten Compagnon.


----------



## Igetyou (28. September 2011)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Servus, ein paar von uns sind Sonntag in Stromberg.
> 
> Dann hätte ich noch ne Einladung für euch zu unserem Hüttenabend am Freitag den7.10.
> Der ist im Wanderheim von Reichenbach.
> ...


 
Das Vid ist Weltklasse!
Also So. steht jetzt fest?


----------



## Kulminator (28. September 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Eins ist sicher: frische Wischer
> 
> Klare Ansage:
> SA bin ich und ist auch Ede blockiert, also geht bei uns nur SO. Wenn keiner sonst dabei ist fahren wir auch zu zweit nach Stromberg. Einen Biketräger habe ich ja, da gehen drei Schääsen drauf, d.h. wir haben im Auto und hinten drauf Platz für einen 3ten Compagnon.



Shutteln wäre halt wünschenswert...


----------



## Igetyou (28. September 2011)

Shutteln wäre premium!!
Ist das überhaupt erlaubt in Stromberg?
Donnerstag Weekend-PreRide ?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. September 2011)

Wann willst du denn morgen los? 
Früher als beim letzten Mal schaffe ich es nicht.

Wegen Wochenende - mir ist's egal ob es basisdemokratisch am Sonntag nach Stromberg geht, ich will zunächt erst mal am Samstag fahren. Kommt da eine Runde zusammen, oder schont sich jeder?


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. September 2011)

SA 1030 ist TÜV= ca 1 Std., Müßte 1330 ab B8 klappen.

Igetyou: halbe Flasche Bier...for the incredible Stunt


----------



## Marc555 (28. September 2011)

Stromberg-Shuttle rockt!

@Igetyou: Shutteln ist kein Problem, wenn du die Straße außen `rum fährst und ab dem oberen Parkplatz in die Pedale trittst. Sind nicht mal 500 Meter. Die Zeit die du mit dem Auto wieder runter zum unteren Parkplatz brauchst, brauchst du auch für den Trail. Läuft also im Normalfall wie ein gutes Länderspiel!

@Kulmi: Ich hab den Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl schon verstanden, kann aber wie am WE besprochen noch nicht zusagen!

@Ede und Sofa: Nochmal Sorry wegen letztem Wochenende. Der Reifen ging mir voll auf den Sack. Fahre jetzt hinten Mary (der passt gerade so) vorne wieder Nic  . Mal sehen wie ich das Problem in den Griff kriege. Bin hier in Düsseldorf ein paar nette Trails und `ne kleine Dirtline im Stadtwald gefahren und der Schlauch hat tatsächlich gehalten. 

@Wölfe: Wenn einer `ne Kupplung am Auto hat, kann er auch den Viehtransporter holen! Dann könnt ihr mit sechs Bikes und fünf Leuten im Auto fahren (Ist ein wesentlich besseres Bike:Fahrer-Verhältnis denke ich)

Greetz aus NRW
555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (28. September 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> SA 1030 ist TÜV= ca 1 Std., Müßte 1330 ab B8 klappen.
> 
> Igetyou: halbe Flasche Bier...for the incredible Stunt



13:30 B8 müsste klappen!
Ich nehme diesmal die Schützer mit!
Wollen wir dann wieder nach Alzennau fahren. Zum Bikeshop.. Die Sind am Sa. auch wieder unterwegs.

Sonntag geht sowieso klar.


----------



## Climax_66 (28. September 2011)

Sonntag Stromberg bin ich am Start, wer noch mitkommt entscheidet sich wohl erst Samstag.
Will in Stromberg mein neuen Hobel mal einweihen, bzw einstellen. 
Für Samstag bin ich raus, bei uns trifft man sich auch schon mal spontan aufm Kamm ohne große Verabredung, also gut möglich das ihr paar wieder seht.
Gruß.


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. September 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Stromberg-Shuttle rockt!
> 
> @Wölfe: Wenn einer `ne Kupplung am Auto hat, kann er auch den Viehtransporter holen! Dann könnt ihr mit sechs Bikes und fünf Leuten im Auto fahren (Ist ein wesentlich besseres Bike:Fahrer-Verhältnis denke ich)
> 
> ...



Habe sogar zwei Kupplungen am Auto: Eine kurz hinterm Motor, die andere kurz hinterm Heck 
Ggfs. nehme ich das Angebot an.


----------



## Kulminator (28. September 2011)

So Stromberg positiv - mit oder ohne Shuttle... 
Sa negativ.
Do Nightride - kann ich nur ganz kurzfristig zusagen. Plant mal was - ich melde mich telefonisch.


----------



## Marc555 (28. September 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Habe sogar zwei Kupplungen am Auto: Eine kurz hinterm Motor, die andere kurz hinterm Heck
> Ggfs. nehme ich das Angebot an.



Das will ich sehen, wie du kurz hinterm Motor ankuppelst. Nimmst du den Anhänger dann auf die Knie? 
Musste dann aber den Sitz ganz nach hinten machen!

555


----------



## Kulminator (28. September 2011)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Will in Stromberg mein neuen Hobel mal einweihen, bzw einstellen.



neues Präsimobil? Auf welches edle Gefährt darf man sich mental einstellen?


----------



## Kulminator (28. September 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> @Kulmi: Ich hab den Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl schon verstanden, kann aber wie am WE besprochen noch nicht zusagen!



man soll beim Bewährten bleiben, oder?


----------



## Climax_66 (28. September 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> neues Präsimobil? Auf welches edle Gefährt darf man sich mental einstellen?



Da bei uns Portes du Solei als "Gang" Urlaub auf dem Programm steht und  man dort ein Maximum an Fun haben will und ich auch ab und an in Park mal will, werde ich die Tage ein Langhuber bekommen.


----------



## Igetyou (28. September 2011)

Morgen Nightride würde auf jeden fall klappen, wenn mir jemand eine Lampe leiht.
Nächste Woche wird endlich zugeschlagen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. September 2011)

Samstag 13.30 h B8 passt.

Morgen klappt nicht, kein früher Feierabend möglich. 

Sonntag Stromberg klingt gut, müsste wegen Wahl des Gefährts nur wissen ob Shuttle oder pedalieren. Der Eisenhaufen hat nur Bergabmodus.


----------



## Kulminator (29. September 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Morgen Nightride würde auf jeden fall klappen, wenn mir jemand eine Lampe leiht.
> Nächste Woche wird endlich zugeschlagen!!



NR klappt heute höchstwahrscheinlich. 1730 - Westbahnhof? HU-Trails? Lämpchen kann ich mitbringen...


----------



## Igetyou (29. September 2011)

Perfekt!!
Klingt super!


----------



## Igetyou (29. September 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Sonntag Stromberg klingt gut, müsste wegen Wahl des Gefährts nur wissen ob Shuttle oder pedalieren. Der Eisenhaufen hat nur Bergabmodus.


 
Ein Bigbike ist nicht nötig.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. September 2011)

Diese Antwort wollte ich nicht hören, bedeutet sie doch, dass ich selbst pedalieren muß.


----------



## Igetyou (30. September 2011)

Kleines Update: Für Stromberg bekomme ich wieder Besuch aus den USA.
Der Ami (Eric) hat Blut geleckt!!

@ MTB-Ede und Crew:
Wollen wir uns am Sa. in Alzenau treffen? 1400 am Bikeshop.
Komme mit schwerer Ausrüstung.

Will mir die Kraft für Stromberg sparen.

Ich kann das Wochenende schon fühlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. September 2011)

Treffen direkt in ALZ ist auch fein, mir ist's egal ob ich linksrum oder rechtsrum durch den Wald cruise. 

Folglich KEIN Treffpunkt am B8-Parkplatz.


----------



## Igetyou (30. September 2011)

Mir ist es Egal. Ich würde mit dem Auto nach Alzenau fahren.
Will für Stromberg wirklich fit sein.


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. September 2011)

Co-riders für SO:

Kombi (eigenes Auto)
Ede (bei Kombi)
Kulmi (bei Kombi) 
Sofa dabei?
Bruder?
Marc555?
Igetyou?
Eric?

Ich bitte um Ansagen.
Aber: 7 Mann passen nicht in die Karre vor Ort

Anhänger: von Marc555 (shutteln). Marc, bist Du dabei, wenn nicht, kann ich mir den Anhänger ausleihen?


----------



## Igetyou (30. September 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Co-riders für SO:
> 
> Kombi (eigenes Auto)
> Ede (bei Kombi)
> ...


 
Ich bin dabei zusammen mit Eric.
Mein Golf ist dann voll.Habe leider kein Fahrradträger fürs Auto. D.h. die Bikes müssen ins Auto gelegt werden...Bike/Fahrerverhältnis ist nicht wirklich prickelt.
Wenn du den Anhänger bekommst könntne wir dann noch die Bikes von Eric und mir draufstellen? Mein Auto kann dann als reines PKW genutzt werden.

Die MTB Gang könnte wohl ein Bus / Transporter organisieren.
Das sollten wir evtl. mit Climaxx abklären.
Ich kann morgen am Bikeshop mal fragen und es dann hier posten!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (30. September 2011)

So Gott will bin ich Sonntag dabei.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. September 2011)

Ich kann fahren und bis 2 Mitfahrer unterbringen. Sagt an wann und wo.

Habe keine Hängerkupplung, als Truppentransporter vor Ort falle ich somit aus.


----------



## Igetyou (30. September 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich kann fahren und bis 2 Mitfahrer unterbringen. Sagt an wann und wo.
> 
> Habe keine Hängerkupplung, als Truppentransporter vor Ort falle ich somit aus.


 
Wäre super, wenn du Eric und mich mitnehmen könntest.

Ich frag mal in die Runde: Ist schon eine Uhrzeit geplant?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. September 2011)

Geht klar, wir müssen dann nur die Laufräder ausbauen, dann kriegen wir dem Krempel unter.

Wo muss ich wann hinkommen? Allerdings will ich vor der Abfahrt noch in Ruhe frühstücken, soviel Zeit muss sein.


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. September 2011)

All : SA 1400 Bikeshop Tobsen Alzenau, Sofa 1330 bei mir wenn Du willst.

All : SO Stromberg würde ich vorschlagen 1000 oder 1100 Abfahrt.

555: Hoffentlich dabei, wenn nicht Hängerübergabe ?


----------



## Climax_66 (30. September 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> .
> 
> Die MTB Gang könnte wohl ein Bus / Transporter organisieren.
> Das sollten wir evtl. mit Climaxx abklären.
> Ich kann morgen am Bikeshop mal fragen und es dann hier posten!




Weiß ich jetzt nichts von, zur Zeit sind wir auch nur mit privat Dose am Start in Fahrgemeinschaft.
Geht mal davon aus das dies mit dem Transporter eher nicht klapt,
sonst hätten wir uns schon da eingenistet  
Höchstens das der Checker noch was am laufen hat, stand jetzt ist aber das ich ihn mit nehme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (30. September 2011)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Weiß ich jetzt nichts von, zur Zeit sind wir auch nur mit privat Dose am Start in Fahrgemeinschaft.
> Geht mal davon aus das dies mit dem Transporter eher nicht klapt,
> sonst hätten wir uns schon da eingenistet
> Höchstens das der Checker noch was am laufen hat, stand jetzt ist aber das ich ihn mit nehme.



Ok hatte am Sa. sowas gehört!
Fahren wir alle geschlossen los?
Wo wollen wir uns alle treffen?


----------



## Igetyou (30. September 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> All : SA 1400 Bikeshop Tobsen Alzenau, Sofa 1330 bei mir wenn Du willst.
> 
> All : SO Stromberg würde ich vorschlagen 1000 oder 1100 Abfahrt.
> 
> 555: Hoffentlich dabei, wenn nicht Hängerübergabe ?



Klingt gut!!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (30. September 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> All : SA 1400 Bikeshop Tobsen Alzenau, Sofa 1330 bei mir wenn Du willst.
> 
> All : SO Stromberg würde ich vorschlagen 1000 oder 1100 Abfahrt.
> 
> 555: Hoffentlich dabei, wenn nicht Hängerübergabe ?



Bin 13.30 bei dir.


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. September 2011)

Rennt Euch net den Deetz ein!

Habe die blaue Stunde mal zum Relaxen genutzt und die neuen Trigger drangebaut & eingestellt  das funzt.


----------



## Kulminator (30. September 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> All : SO Stromberg würde ich vorschlagen 1000 oder 1100 Abfahrt.
> 
> 555: Hoffentlich dabei, wenn nicht Hängerübergabe ?



Vorschlag: So 1030 ?


----------



## Igetyou (30. September 2011)

Perfekt.Wo Treffpunkt?


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. Oktober 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Vorschlag: So 1030 ?



Für mich o.k.

Treffpunkt ? Shuttle- Hänger wär schon gut bei der Hitze ?

Marc555 sag bitte mal was.


----------



## Marc555 (1. Oktober 2011)

Hab Frank schon geschrieben! Alles gut. Hängerabholung muss nur noch terminiert werden! Er wollte sich tel. melden.


Gruß
555


----------



## Climax_66 (1. Oktober 2011)

Na Heute wieder schön gespielt im Wald? 
Ich musste Heute meinen Häuslichen Pflichten nachkommen, bin aber Morgen wieder am Start.

Wir fahren um 10 Uhr los Gen Stromberg, wenns klappt haben wir einen dabei mit schnellen Verschlusszeiten, das wir was zum mitnehmen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (1. Oktober 2011)

Sehr cool
Ich komme mit zwei Bikes + Eric
Das Weiße hat heute beim Döner holen massive Schaltprobleme gehabt. (Keine Ahnung warum).Habe es so gut es geht geflickt. Traue meinem handwerklichen geschick jedoch nicht so wirklich. Daher werde ich mein Pitch als "Notrad" für alle Fälle mit nehmen. Das muss ich mir dann mit Eric teilen
Danke schon mal an Bruder Jörn das beim ihm drei Bikes mitgenommen werden können.

Bis Morgen früh...


----------



## Igetyou (1. Oktober 2011)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Na Heute wieder schön gespielt im Wald?
> Ich musste Heute meinen Häuslichen Pflichten nachkommen, bin aber Morgen wieder am Start.
> 
> Wir fahren um 10 Uhr los Gen Stromberg, wenns klappt haben wir einen dabei mit schnellen Verschlusszeiten, das wir was zum mitnehmen haben.


  Jop waren schön im Wald spielen!
Wir werden hier gegen 10:30 aus HU in Richtung Stromberg starten.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. Oktober 2011)

War echt cool heute wieder. Habe erstmal 3 Steaks gegessen. Mann hatte ich Kohldampf. Jetzt noch ein Bierech oder 2 auf dem Sofa und gut is.



Climax_66 schrieb:


> Na Heute wieder schön gespielt im Wald?
> Ich musste Heute meinen Häuslichen Pflichten nachkommen, bin aber Morgen wieder am Start.
> 
> Wir fahren um 10 Uhr los Gen Stromberg, wenns klappt haben wir einen dabei mit schnellen Verschlusszeiten, das wir was zum mitnehmen haben.


Hast echt was verpasst, Hüby & den anderen Namen weiß ich jetzt nicht, haben den Northshore gezockt.   
Das mit dem Foto ist keine schlechte Idee. Hatten heute nur Leute dabei die zu Spät oder verschwommene Bilder gemacht haben. Frag mal den "Checker"

Morgen bin ich um 10 bei Kombi. Hat sich die mühe gemacht und den Hänger von Marc abgeholt. Dafür schon Fettes Danke.


----------



## Hüby (1. Oktober 2011)

jepp.. wieder kurze nette Runde heut..   euch viel Spaß moin..


----------



## Climax_66 (2. Oktober 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> War echt cool heute wieder. Habe erstmal 3 Steaks gegessen. Mann hatte ich Kohldampf. Jetzt noch ein Bierech oder 2 auf dem Sofa und gut is.
> 
> 
> Hast echt was verpasst, Hüby & den anderen Namen weiß ich jetzt nicht, haben den Northshore gezockt.
> ...



Der andere ist der Bastl Wastl, bin Bestens Informiert die Buschtrommel geben das 1:1 weiter........


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Oktober 2011)

Mannmannmann, dieses Getuschel ist schlimmer als beim Kaffeekränzchen.

Morsche übrigens, alles fit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Oktober 2011)

Yess, die Kontaktlinsen habe ich mir schon mal reinoperiert. Brille kommt dennoch mit falls ich wieder ausbauen muss.

Fange jetzt mal an mich mit der Beladestrategie auseinander zu setzen


----------



## Igetyou (2. Oktober 2011)

So zu Hause angekommen.

Jungs das war Weltklasse heute!
Hat riesen Spaß gemacht.
Super Truppe!

Bin jetzt gut im Arsch.
Heute ist chillen angesagt.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. Oktober 2011)

Gegessen, Geduscht & Sofa.

Das war Mega geil heute. Super viele Leute und jede menge Spaß .
Bin auch gut Kaputt.


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Oktober 2011)

Da habt Ihr's!

Ein paar Fotos aus der letzten Kurve im letzten Run...man sieht wie K.O. wir waren 

Nee, war super heute Wetter TOP, Strecke ebenso und die Mitfahrer auch.
Gerne wieder, aber morgen werde ich erst einmal den Anhänger zurückbringen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. Oktober 2011)

War das geil, oder war das geil heute ?

...auf dem Foto ging nicht mehr so viel...da haben wir auch noch andere


----------



## Igetyou (2. Oktober 2011)

Stimmt. Kannst du ins Forum stellen?


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Oktober 2011)

der ist schon mal gut


----------



## MTB-1988 (2. Oktober 2011)

Servus Rhein-Main'ler

Ihr scheint wohl öfters zusammen zu fahren. Fahrt ihr mehr Downhill oder mehr Streckentouren? Wenn Streckentouren, wie viel km? Muss man sehr gut trainiert sein, um bei euch mal mitfahren zu dürfen?

Gruß,

MTB-1988


----------



## Kulminator (3. Oktober 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> der ist schon mal gut



ist das der GhostSurfer?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Oktober 2011)

Ja, das hat was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Oktober 2011)

Hier noch Dein Ziel-Pix. Ganz andere Stimmung durch die Farbe...


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Oktober 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ist das der GhostSurfer?



Nee, Lord Helmchen


----------



## Igetyou (3. Oktober 2011)

Wie siehts aus?
Kamm einmal hoch und wieder runter. Würde wieder von Alzenau starten. Mehr ist für heute nicht drin..

Treffpunkt wäre 14:00 in AZ.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. Oktober 2011)

Auf dem Weg in die Zukunft. Ein Teil des Vorderades ist schon unterwegs...
Mann Trifft sich in der Zukunft


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Oktober 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus?
> Kamm einmal hoch und wieder runter. Würde wieder von Alzenau starten. Mehr ist für heute nicht drin..
> 
> Treffpunkt wäre 14:00 in AZ.



Sorry, Igetyou bin nicht eisatzbereit. Hab gestern aus meinen W....Griffeln das Altöl, was vom vielen Schleudern entstanden ist, abgelassen. Die Wunden Stellen wollen geschont werden.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. Oktober 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Sorry, Igetyou bin nicht eisatzbereit. Hab gestern aus meinen W....Griffeln das Altöl, was vom vielen Schleudern entstanden ist, abgelassen. Die Wunden Stellen wollen geschont werden.



Besser hätte ich es nicht schreiben können...  
Muss aber auch passen. Meine Beine sind wie Gummi...


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Oktober 2011)

Komme grade vom Hanauer Schlemmer&Bauernmarkt zurück *hicks*
bei praller Sonne einen Chardonnay mit Flammekueche verklappt, dann noch einen Fedderweisse...
gleich schmeiss ich den Grill an 

Hier die Planung:

So. 30.10.2011: www.der-kahlgrund-brennt.de  und die Spessartwölfe mitten drin 

Wir haben die Wahl: Entweder mit dem Bus oder der Bembel nach Schöllkrippen für 3 Euro (dann mit unseren Weibern) und wir kämpfen uns durch bis nach Wasserlos. Bis zum Abwinken.
Oder: mit der Bembel & Bike nach Schöllkrippen und wir kämpfen uns alleine durch bis nach Wasserlos.

Es gilt *abzufahren und abzutrinken*: *13 Keltereien / Brennereien *, darunter so namhafte wie den Rothenbücher (golden Delicius aus dem Eichenfass), Fleckenstein/zum Hasen in Sommerkahl mit dem Stollenwasser oder Bierbrand, den Dirker in Mömbris (Steinweichsel...), den Simon in den Dörsthöfen (Waldkirsch), den Höfler (Trester), den Schwanen in Alzenau (Aronia, Äppelwiesenbrand) usw. Bis einer Heult.

Vollzähliges Antreten erwünscht. Führerscheine sind vorher zu entwerten.


----------



## Marc555 (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo MTB-1988.
Ja, wir treffen uns in regelmäßiger Unregelmäßigkeit zum gemeinsamen Ausritt. Als gut trainiert im Sinne von Kilometerfresser würde ich nicht wetten. Die Ausfahrten sind eher bergaborientiert was allerdings auch bedeutet, dass man erst mal hoch muss (Shuttle mal ausgenommen).

Gruß
555






MTB-1988 schrieb:


> Servus Rhein-Main'ler
> 
> Ihr scheint wohl öfters zusammen zu fahren. Fahrt ihr mehr Downhill oder mehr Streckentouren? Wenn Streckentouren, wie viel km? Muss man sehr gut trainiert sein, um bei euch mal mitfahren zu dürfen?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Oktober 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Komme grade vom Hanauer Schlemmer&Bauernmarkt zurück *hicks*
> bei praller Sonne einen Chardonnay mit Flammekueche verklappt, dann noch einen Fedderweisse...
> gleich schmeiss ich den Grill an
> 
> ...



Bin für Bus oder Bembel mit den Damen. Möchte kein Gefährt unter so widrigen Umständen beherrschen müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Oktober 2011)

Habe mich heute auf fremdem Terrain schlagen müssen. In A'burg gibt's ne coole Minigolfbahn - die Niederlage war schmachvoll, der verlorene Eisbecher hingegen lecker.


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Oktober 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg in die Zukunft. Ein Teil des Vorderades ist schon unterwegs...
> Mann Trifft sich in der Zukunft



Ich hatte Marty McFly irgendwie kleiner in Erinnerung...den, welchen ich da in der Kurve erwischt habe, das war nicht McFly...das muß Igor, Igor  Schlawinsky, der Russe gewesen sein 

Scotty, beam me up...this planet sucks...


----------



## Igetyou (3. Oktober 2011)

So gerade zurück vom Kamm!
Jetzt geht wirklich nix mehr.
War mit Hybie unterwegs...

Wenn die Woche ein Nightride geplant ist. Ich bin dabei.
Irgendwie kann ich den Hals nicht voll kriegen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Oktober 2011)

Kombi: Nochmal vielen Dank für Deine Zugmaschine, die mir viele lästige Uphills in Stromberg erspart hat. Genauso Dank für´s Holen und Bringen des Hängers und die ganze Orga unseres Ausflugs.

Marc555: Natürlich auch vielen Dank an Dich für das Ausdenken, Erbauen und zur Verfügung-Stellens des Hängers. 

Ist ja nicht gerade alles Selbstverständlich und ohne Euch wäre es hier deutlich mauer.

Rider des Monats Oktober


----------



## Igetyou (3. Oktober 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kombi: Nochmal vielen Dank für Deine Zugmaschine, die mir viele lästige Uphills in Stromberg erspart hat. Genauso Dank für´s Holen und Bringen des Hängers und die ganze Orga unseres Ausflugs.
> 
> Marc555: Natürlich auch vielen Dank an Dich für das Ausdenken, Erbauen und zur Verfügung-Stellens des Hängers.
> 
> ...



Kann ich nur zustimmen. Von mir auch nochmal besten Dank!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Oktober 2011)

Dito. Das Hängerchen ist schon ein handwerkliches Meisterstück. Klasse Sache Marc.

Danke an Kombi für die "Zugmaschine", treten hätte ich den Spaß nicht wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2011)

macht doch mal ein foto von dem hänger...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (4. Oktober 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> macht doch mal ein foto von dem hänger...


Erst wenn das Patent durch ist, Schlimmer wie die Chinesen/Japaner hier.


----------



## Igetyou (4. Oktober 2011)

Geht morgen was?


----------



## Kulminator (4. Oktober 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Geht morgen was?



Wahrscheinlichkeit liegt bei fantastischen 50%. Ich melde mich morgen am besten telefonisch bei dir...


----------



## Igetyou (4. Oktober 2011)

Alles klar!
Bin erreichbar....


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. Oktober 2011)

So , habe beschlossen meine Gabel Selber zu machen. Materialien sind schon bestellt. Kostet mich 1/3 des Service Preises und ich Bastel doch so gerne. Nach dem Gelesenen/Gesehende ist es gar nicht mal so schwer.
Das Abenteuer beginnt aber erst wenn schlechtes Wetter ist.


----------



## Kulminator (5. Oktober 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> So , habe beschlossen meine Gabel Selber zu machen. Materialien sind schon bestellt. Kostet mich 1/3 des Service Preises und ich Bastel doch so gerne. Nach dem Gelesenen/Gesehende ist es gar nicht mal so schwer.
> Das Abenteuer beginnt aber erst wenn schlechtes Wetter ist.



wenn es zeitlich passt, kann ich dir gerne assistieren. Ich hab das bei meiner 36er Fox schon mal gemacht...


----------



## Kulminator (5. Oktober 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Alles klar!
> Bin erreichbar....



rechne mal lieber nicht heute mit mir. Wenn dann geht alles nur ganz kurzfristig. Wetter macht mir auch Sorgen...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. Oktober 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> wenn es zeitlich passt, kann ich dir gerne assistieren. Ich hab das bei meiner 36er Fox schon mal gemacht...


Wir machen es so, ich mach es alleine und wenn es nicht hin haut, schmeiß ich den Klapperraddatsch in ein Karton und leg es vor deiner Tür. Mit dem Aufkleber: Da hast´s! 

Bin noch am Überlegen ob ich die Gabel nicht doch weg geben sollte um Sie komplett zu Warten. Da immerhin 2 Jahre nichts passiert ist.Die machen nähmlich alles Fit und Tauschen ggf. Teile aus. Und dann immer mal selber im Sommer die 50 std. Wartung durchführe. Überleg
Aber Danke erstmal.


----------



## Marc555 (5. Oktober 2011)

Bild kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (5. Oktober 2011)

Ääääh. Moment noch.


----------



## Marc555 (5. Oktober 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> macht doch mal ein foto von dem hänger...









[/url][/IMG]
Biddeschöön. 
Der Wolfstransporter aka Viehhänger.


Gruß

555


----------



## Igetyou (5. Oktober 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> rechne mal lieber nicht heute mit mir. Wenn dann geht alles nur ganz kurzfristig. Wetter macht mir auch Sorgen...


 
Alles klar!
Wenn´s noch was werden sollte. Meld dich einfach


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. Oktober 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> wenn es zeitlich passt, kann ich dir gerne assistieren. Ich hab das bei meiner 36er Fox schon mal gemacht...



Werde es doch selber machen. Da wenn die TALAS Einheit Funktioniert diese nicht gewartet werden muss. Ist so wie ich es verstanden habe ein geschlossenes System.
Werde Quasi nur die Dichtungen, Schaumstoffring und Öl Wechseln. Das müsste klappen 
War ein bischen verwirrend mit den Ölmengen Angaben. Müsste es aber jetzt raus haben.

Rechts / Dämpferseite : 25 ml
Links   / Ferderseite    : 15 ml

Im endefekt sind es 2 Schrauben Lösen und die Tauchrohre aus den Standrohren herrausziehen. Standrohre Säubern ( Entfetter ) ,Abstreifer und Schaumstoffring wechseln -> Zusammenbauen -> Fertig.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. Oktober 2011)

Samstag Wetter? Odenwald?


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Oktober 2011)

SA kein Wetter. Entweder bin ich mal unterwegs mit Fam. oder gehe in unseren Schrebergarten den Boden hacken.
Wird sich morgen abend weisen, hängt auch davon ab wie k.O. ich bin.


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. Oktober 2011)

Für SA Korb bekommen, alter Sack etc....egal eh kagge Wetter.
Kann also auch im Garten den Boden hacken...

Hab mal von 3M Lackschutzfolie "Gravel Resistant" geordert. Besonders für schwarze elox Rahmen geeignet. Wer haben will...


----------



## Kulminator (6. Oktober 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hab mal von 3M Lackschutzfolie "Gravel Resistant" geordert. Besonders für schwarze elox Rahmen geeignet. Wer haben will...



ich ich ich ..... 


Sa evtl. Alzenau?


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. Oktober 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ich ich ich .....
> 
> 
> Sa evtl. Alzenau?



Können wir machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (6. Oktober 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Können wir machen.



Teil 1 oder Teil 2 oder beides?


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. Oktober 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Teil 1 oder Teil 2 oder beides?



Beides.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (7. Oktober 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Für SA Korb bekommen, alter Sack etc....


hast du nicht erwähnt das ICH mitkomme 





Kulminator schrieb:


> Teil 1 oder Teil 2 oder beides?


 


*
Wenn nichts läuft mache ich mich an die Gabel.*


.


----------



## Igetyou (7. Oktober 2011)

So der Urlaub für Finale Lingure ist fix.
Vom 29.06.2012 - 09.07.2012 habe ich Urlaub!

Freu mich schon...


----------



## Climax_66 (7. Oktober 2011)

ca. 4 Wochen früher steht Port Du Soleil auf dem Programm!


----------



## Igetyou (7. Oktober 2011)

Jungz ich bin raus für morgen.
Evtl. wird´s Sonntag Nachmittag was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (7. Oktober 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> So der Urlaub für Finale Lingure ist fix.
> Vom 29.06.2012 - 09.07.2012 habe ich Urlaub!



sehr lobenswert. Hütte hab ich reserviert...



Climax_66 schrieb:


> ca. 4 Wochen früher steht Port Du Soleil auf dem Programm!



so so ... 



Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Beides.



1300 bei T. ohne Bike? Hab vormittags wieder Besuch von der Firma mit dem grossen T im rosa Logo....


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Oktober 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hab vormittags wieder Besuch von der Firma mit dem grossen T im rosa Logo....



Lass Dir nix andrehen 

Die Schwachmaten haben mich die Woche wieder geschafft.
Aktuell rendert der September Rückblick Movie, den stell ich anschließend hier ein. Quasi als kleiner Trostspender. 

Wetter morgen: durchwachsen. Bin noch nicht motiviert.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (7. Oktober 2011)

So habe mich an der Gabel probiert. Mal gucken ob ich es richtig gemacht habe. Es war null, Nichts kein Öl mehr in der Gabel  Denke das ich mehr geholfen habe als Schaden zu machen.
Hier ein paar Inpressionen


























Morgen werde ich die Gabel einbauen und Testen. So wie es das Wetter zulässt.


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Oktober 2011)

Na, hoffentlich haste net des scheu$$liche Schmucker in die Gabel gefüllt statt Salatöl 

Und hier der September-Rückblick:


Leider gibts keine laufenden Bilder von unseren anderen grandiosen Teamabfahrten vorletzte und letzte Woche...


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. Oktober 2011)

So wie ich das sehe sollten die sexhunderteinser morgen um einse beim T. einlaufen, oder ?


----------



## Kulminator (8. Oktober 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe sollten die sexhunderteinser morgen um einse beim T. einlaufen, oder ?



Mit etwas Glück hat er schon was fertig?


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Oktober 2011)

Macht bitte ohne mich. Kompl. Fam. hat beschlossen wenigstens 1x in den Ferien was mit mir zu unternehmen und das startet genau jetzt. Bin aber telefonisch erreichbar.
Jürgen S. muß bei mir heute noch mal zu Hause bleiben. Ansonsten habe ich Material zurechtgelegt und liefere an Ort und Stelle wenn ich zurück bin.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. Oktober 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe sollten die sexhunderteinser morgen um einse beim T. einlaufen, oder ?



Sorry Jungs, habe jetzt anders geplant.


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. Oktober 2011)

Kulmi: Wollen wir mit Bike zum T.? Wetter besser wie angekündigt.

1300 B8 reicht.


----------



## Kulminator (8. Oktober 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi: Wollen wir mit Bike zum T.? Wetter besser wie angekündigt.
> 
> 1300 B8 reicht.



Hab ich mir auch schon überlegt - Problem ist die Firma T war immer noch nicht da - sollten eigentlich spätestens um 12 Uhr hier gewesen sein? Deshalb kann ich im Moment noch keine Ansage machen. 
 Melde mich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. Oktober 2011)

So, da es doch niemand geschaft hat mir ein neuen Umwerfer einzubauen habe ich nun selber ein 2 Fach Umwerfer Montiert. Scheint zu funktionieren. Die gunst der Std. genutzt und noch ein 36 Kettenblatt mit passendem Bashguard verbaut. Schaut gut aus 
Und jetzt geht es noch zum Geburtstag.


----------



## MTB-1988 (8. Oktober 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Hallo MTB-1988.
> Ja, wir treffen uns in regelmäßiger Unregelmäßigkeit zum gemeinsamen Ausritt. Als gut trainiert im Sinne von Kilometerfresser würde ich nicht wetten. Die Ausfahrten sind eher bergaborientiert was allerdings auch bedeutet, dass man erst mal hoch muss (Shuttle mal ausgenommen).
> 
> Gruß
> 555



Hallo,

wenigstens einer, der meinen Beitrag ernst nimmt und zumindest antwortet. Fahrt ihr alle Downhill(bikes)?


----------



## Igetyou (8. Oktober 2011)

Sind auf enduro's unterwegs.Mit 140-160 mm Fw bist du hier in der Gegend gut bedient.
Der Trend geht jedoch stark zum Zweit- oder Drittbike


----------



## Kulminator (8. Oktober 2011)

MTB-1988 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenigstens einer, der meinen Beitrag ernst nimmt und zumindest antwortet. Fahrt ihr alle Downhill(bikes)?



keine Unterstellungen bitte, wir beachten jeden Beitrag - lassen aber manche unbeantwortet. Wer welche Bikes fährt, kannst du unterhalb des Benutzernamens nachlesen...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. Oktober 2011)

Morgen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. Oktober 2011)

Heute 1400 ab B8 biken ?


----------



## Igetyou (9. Oktober 2011)

Bin laut Navi um 14:30 in Hu.Wo soll es heute hingehen??


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. Oktober 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Bin laut Navi um 14:30 in Hu.Wo soll es heute hingehen??



HK, oder egal. Bist Du dabei ?


----------



## Igetyou (9. Oktober 2011)

Wäre gerne dabei.Bin jedoch noch auf der AB.Laut Navi bin ich um 14:23 in Hu.Müsste mich dann noch umziehen usw. Wir könnten uns um 15:15 an der B8 treffen?
Wenn euch das zu spät ist drehe ich alleine ne Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin um 15:15 an der B8.


----------



## Igetyou (9. Oktober 2011)

Perfekt


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. Oktober 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich bin um 15:15 an der B8.



Komme mit. 
Kann dann mal die Schaltung und Gabel Testen.
Merke gerade das ich noch eine Lange Übergangshose brauche. Also muss heute Oben Lang und unten Kurz reichen.
Scheiss Wetter.......


----------



## Igetyou (9. Oktober 2011)

Schöne Tour heute.
Die Uhr sagt 43km.
Der P-Weg ist wirklich cool.

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. Oktober 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Schöne Tour heute.
> Die Uhr sagt 43km.
> Der P-Weg ist wirklich cool.
> 
> Schönen Abend noch!



Jup, Coole Tour heute mit Abfahrts - Surfen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
Wetter hat auch gepasst. Nur muss man sich schon noch drann gewöhnen nach den 3 Wochen Sommerwetter.


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. Oktober 2011)

Hat was da hinten runter am HK. Haben wir jahrelang vernachlässigt.

Schönen Abend und eine gute Woche, spätestens nächstes WE geht es wieder ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. Oktober 2011)

Was ist denn jetzt für den Herbst/Winter eine gute Reifenkombi? Muddy Mary - Big Betty?


----------



## Hüby (9. Oktober 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hat was da hinten runter am HK. Haben wir jahrelang vernachlässigt.
> 
> Schönen Abend und eine gute Woche, spätestens nächstes WE geht es wieder ab...


 

vorsicht an den beiden Absätzen.. den unteren kann man ja von oben nich einsehn..und manchma liegt da was von Leuts die MTBs nich mögen..was dann schonma so ändet..


----------



## Igetyou (9. Oktober 2011)

What da ****!
Sieht nicht gut aus...

Nächste Wochenende geht's wieder scharf..


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. Oktober 2011)

Hüby, hast du letztens schon erwähnt. Ist aber schon ein wenig her oder?
Die Leute haben so eine Macke.....


----------



## Hüby (9. Oktober 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Hüby, hast du letztens schon erwähnt. Ist aber schon ein wenig her oder?
> Die Leute haben so eine Macke.....


 
ja diesen Sommer seit dem da oben das palaber anjefangen hat..   gab noch andre Wege wo zeugs lag..  aber an dem hats eben gefunkt daes nich zu sehn war..


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Oktober 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt für den Herbst/Winter eine gute Reifenkombi? Muddy Mary - Big Betty?



Michelin Alpin R4 195/65 R16 91T 

Achso, falsche Firma, arbeitest ja bei der Konkurrenz 

MM vorne und BB hinten, da machste nichts falsch. 
Allerdings wird meinereiner eine andere Combo (heisser Tipp) wählen: MM vorne und FA (aber Front) nach hinten.
Und für ganz widrige Umstände hängen ja noch die IceSpiker Pro auf dem Rack .

Und wie es so aussieht habe ich heute was verpasst auf dem Kamm


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. Oktober 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Michelin Alpin R4 195/65 R16 91T
> 
> Achso, falsche Firma, arbeitest ja bei der Konkurrenz
> 
> ...



Ne, du willst nur von der Konkurrenz 
Hast aber ein Zahlendreher drinn Entweder 195/60 R16 oder 195/65 R15

Also MM und BB


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. Oktober 2011)

Hüby schrieb:


> ja diesen Sommer seit dem da oben das palaber anjefangen hat..   gab noch andre Wege wo zeugs lag..  aber an dem hats eben gefunkt daes nich zu sehn war..



Man müsste denen mal anhand eines Crashdummies zeigen was da alles passieren kann. Da wir ja nun auch nicht im Schnecken Tempo da runter fahren. Idioten.


----------



## Hüby (9. Oktober 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt für den Herbst/Winter eine gute Reifenkombi?


 
auf dem VR is der "alte" 2,4er MountainKing das beste was ick bisher gefahrn bin.. egal zu welcher JahresZeit oder UnterGrund.. hatter immer Haftung und SchrägLagen bis zum abwinken..und SEHR SelbsReinigend..


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Oktober 2011)

WE soll es ja wieder gutes Wetter (wenn auch nicht mehr so warm) haben.

Was steht an? SA ab 1300?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (12. Oktober 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> WE soll es ja wieder gutes Wetter (wenn auch nicht mehr so warm) haben.
> 
> Was steht an? SA ab 1300?



Klingt super....


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. Oktober 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> WE soll es ja wieder gutes Wetter (wenn auch nicht mehr so warm) haben.
> 
> Was steht an? SA ab 1300?



Bin dabei.


----------



## Igetyou (13. Oktober 2011)

Werde heute gegen 16:30 ne kleine Tour starten (Beate-Mühlchen). Ist wer dabei?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Oktober 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> WE soll es ja wieder gutes Wetter (wenn auch nicht mehr so warm) haben.
> 
> Was steht an? SA ab 1300?



Passt, bin dabei.


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Oktober 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Werde heute gegen 16:30 ne kleine Tour starten (Beate-Mühlchen). Ist wer dabei?



Kaum machbar, wenn man um 1900 nach Hause kommt. Hoffe auf Samstag.


----------



## Igetyou (14. Oktober 2011)

War gestern kurz bei der langweiligen Beate. 
Bei ihr hat sich nicht viel verändert!


----------



## Igetyou (14. Oktober 2011)

Hey Jungz!
Ich bin für Morgen raus.
Bekomme ein Rocky Mountain Flatline WC zum testen.
Werde wohl in Park/Shuttlen.

Euch viel Spaß.

Sonntag werde ich ne Tour drehen.
Das Wetter soll bis Montag gut bleiben


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Oktober 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Hey Jungz!
> Ich bin für Morgen raus.
> Bekomme ein Rocky Mountain Flatline WC zum testen.
> Werde wohl in Park/Shuttlen.
> ...



Dann renn Dir mal nicht den Schädel ein 
Welchen Park wählst Du?

Ich wähle jedenfalls morgen den Mittelgewichtler für die Hausrunde, will ihn noch mal so richtig rannehmen.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (15. Oktober 2011)

Frank, heute um 12.40 bei dir? Könntest du mal an die Finale CD denken. Würde sie gleich einstecken. Nicht das du mir nächstes Jahr im Sommer 2 geben musst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Oktober 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Frank, heute um 12.40 bei dir? Könntest du mal an die Finale CD denken. Würde sie gleich einstecken. Nicht das du mir nächstes Jahr im Sommer 2 geben musst.



1240 bei mir ist bestens. DVD liegt hier, auch noch die Roh-Bilder.


----------



## hellfish7 (15. Oktober 2011)

heute 13 uhr da an der großen parkbucht wenn man von wolfgang nach kahl fährt ? 
oder wo trefft ihr euch? hätte heute endlich mal zeit ^^


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (15. Oktober 2011)

hellfish7 schrieb:


> heute 13 uhr da an der großen parkbucht wenn man von wolfgang nach kahl fährt ?
> oder wo trefft ihr euch? hätte heute endlich mal zeit ^^


Ja genau, die Parkbucht an der B8 von Wolfgang richtung Kahl.


----------



## hellfish7 (15. Oktober 2011)

ok ich hab nen matt graues focus bike und trage entweder kurze ärmel oder ne blue jacke und blauen rucksack ^^


----------



## Igetyou (15. Oktober 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Dann renn Dir mal nicht den Schädel ein
> Welchen Park wählst Du?
> 
> Ich wähle jedenfalls morgen den Mittelgewichtler für die Hausrunde, will ihn noch mal so richtig rannehmen.



Will nach Seilauf


----------



## Climax_66 (15. Oktober 2011)

Flatline steht Dir gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (15. Oktober 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Will nach Seilauf



Wart ihr da? Oder habt es auf den Kamm verschoben?



Climax_66 schrieb:


> Flatline steht Dir gut!



Nen ganz schön Fetter Bock 

Also das Bike nicht du.....

Aber Stile Polizeilich benötigst du nen neuen FullFace ( jetzt fang ich auch schon an wie ...... ;-)  )


----------



## Igetyou (15. Oktober 2011)

Stimmt.
Helm müsste wirklich neu..
Brille fehlt auch..


----------



## Igetyou (15. Oktober 2011)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Flatline steht Dir gut!



Das Teil macht auch richtig SPAß


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Oktober 2011)

HK war heute gut&anstrengend, vor allem mit der Vorbelastung des Kletterparks in den Beinen. Das dicke Ende kam dann zu Hause, beim Nachbarn zum Geburtstag auf nüchternen Magen Schleppeseppel verklappt, das haut rein.
Werde vermutlich gut schlafen/schnarchen und morgen sehen wir dann mal, ob ich noch mal am Start bin.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Oktober 2011)

Ging mir auch so. Tolles Wetter, nette Abfahrten. Ich merke immer wieder, dass ich kein Anwärter auf das Bergtrikot bin.


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. Oktober 2011)

Werde heute gegen 1300 starten. Wenn ich zurück komm sitzt der Wheelie...oder auch nicht.


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Oktober 2011)

Aaarrrggghhh! Die Beinchen.

Super Wetter, aber wenn heute überhaupt was geht, dann entweder eine Schnulli-Bulli Runde oder etwas Technik Training.
Ede?


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Oktober 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Werde heute gegen 1300 starten. Wenn ich zurück komm sitzt der Wheelie...oder auch nicht.



posts haben sich zeitlich wohl überschnitten. Wo wollen wir uns treffen, kann auch den Bock ins Auto werfen,


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. Oktober 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> posts haben sich zeitlich wohl überschnitten. Wo wollen wir uns treffen, kann auch den Bock ins Auto werfen,



Kombi: Wie Du willst, sag an.


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Oktober 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kombi: Wie Du willst, sag an.



Ich komme bei Dir vorbei (Bike im Auto) kann heute net so viel fahren, die alten knochen tun weh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (16. Oktober 2011)

Kurzinfo:
Heute wird am Kamm  sehr viel los sein, da Luchse glotzen angesagt ist.
Flyer hängt oben am Hahnenkamm aus.

Gruß
Igetyou


----------



## hellfish7 (16. Oktober 2011)

sehr nette abfahrt gestern muss nur mein abfahrtstempo noch verbessern...
hab aufm rückweg gemerkt das mein antrieb schlapp macht, neuen zahnkranz und neue kette bestellt. da ich das zum ersten mal selbst austasche hat jemand iwelche gute ratschläge was man da beachten muss ?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (16. Oktober 2011)

hellfish7 schrieb:


> sehr nette abfahrt gestern muss nur mein abfahrtstempo noch verbessern...
> hab aufm rückweg gemerkt das mein antrieb schlapp macht, neuen zahnkranz und neue kette bestellt. da ich das zum ersten mal selbst austasche hat jemand iwelche gute ratschläge was man da beachten muss ?



Kannst dich ein weinig einlesen zb. hier Kassette Austauschen

Und hier Kette Wechseln Vieleicht hilft es dir ja weiter.


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. Oktober 2011)

Also der Kombi kann den Wheelie schon sehr gut...


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Oktober 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Also der Kombi kann den Wheelie schon sehr gut...



...aber da geht noch viiieeel mehr. Ich bleibe dran!

Super lässige Tour heute


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Oktober 2011)

hellfish7 schrieb:


> sehr nette abfahrt gestern muss nur mein abfahrtstempo noch verbessern...
> hab aufm rückweg gemerkt das mein antrieb schlapp macht, neuen zahnkranz und neue kette bestellt. da ich das zum ersten mal selbst austasche hat jemand iwelche gute ratschläge was man da beachten muss ?



Hi, hast Du das nötige Werkzeug um die Kasette/Zahnkranz runter zu kriegen? Kette ist ja i.A. kein Problem, aber für die Kasette brauchst Du eine Kettenpeitsche.


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Oktober 2011)

Um noch mal die Werbetrommel zu rühren:

Sonntag 30.10.2011 Wander-Bus&Bembel der Spessartwölfe und Gönner:

http://www.der-kahlgrund-brennt.de/

Schnapsdrosseltour ab 1100. *hicks*
Zusagen bisher:
Ede & Frau
Kombi & Frau


Und, die Weihnachtsfeier der Spessartwölfe, diesmal steht der Vorschlag (Kulmi, Ede, Sofa habens schon mal angetestet):

http://druckhaus-hanau.de/home.html















Druckhaus Steinheim, Terminvorschlag: Samstag 10.12.2011 oder Samstag 17.12.2011  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bitte um Abstimmung / Bekanntgabe der Teilnahme so daß ich reservieren kann.


----------



## hellfish7 (17. Oktober 2011)

hab nur so nen zahnkranzabzieher keine kettenpeitsche zur not improvisier ich mir da was


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. Oktober 2011)

hellfish7 schrieb:


> hab nur so nen zahnkranzabzieher keine kettenpeitsche zur not improvisier ich mir da was


Als Physik Student weist du ja, nach Fest kommt ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (17. Oktober 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Um noch mal die Werbetrommel zu rühren:
> 
> Sonntag 30.10.2011 Wander-Bus&Bembel der Spessartwölfe und Gönner:
> 
> ...



Weihnachtsfeier im Druckhaus am 10.12. oder 17.12 ist für uns (2Pers.) o.k.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. Oktober 2011)

Weihnachtsfeier wäre der 10.12.11 am besten, da wir beide können. Sonnst kann ich nur mit meiner Anwesenheid glänzen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Oktober 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Weihnachtsfeier der Spessartwölfe, diesmal steht der Vorschlag (Kulmi, Ede, Sofa habens schon mal angetestet):
> 
> http://druckhaus-hanau.de/home.html
> 
> ...



Update: Zusagen für 10.12.11
Ede & Frau
Sofa & Frau
Kombi & Frau


----------



## Marc555 (17. Oktober 2011)

Moinsen!
Was sagt denn Petrus für´s WE ?


Gruß 

555


----------



## Igetyou (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin am We raus.
werde in den  Harz fahren!


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Oktober 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Was sagt denn Petrus für´s WE ?
> 
> 
> ...



IGude!

SA soll ja annehmbares Wetter sein, ich habe aber ein Date am Nachmittag. Einer alten Freundin soll man nicht absagen.
Würde ggfs. gern mal wieder mein goldenes Pferd (frisch beschlagen) über den Coral jagen. SO auch machbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Oktober 2011)

Der 10.12. sollte auch bei uns klappen, am 17. geht's nicht.

Habe gestern den Dämpfer weggegeben, er verliert Luft. Mal sehen bis wann Ersatz kommt und ob's dann am Samstag klappt.

Sonntag ist Adlertag - da zieht's mich in den Stadtwald zum Spiel gegen Düsburch.


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. Oktober 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Was sagt denn Petrus für´s WE ?
> 
> 
> ...



Triple Five alles fit ? Geht was am WE ?

SA/SO möglich.


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Oktober 2011)

N'aabend,

ab 7.11. startet der Winterpokal...

Mache jetzt ein Team auf 'Chaingang'


----------



## Kulminator (21. Oktober 2011)

Moin, heute 6:20 Uhr gelandet. Trotz des langen Fluges und Zwischenlandung fühle ich mich relativ fit. Bin heute tagsüber deshalb bestimmt mal im Wald... Vorher noch den fifty Warhead und den neuen Sevenfourtyfive montieren und noch JV kontaktieren...


----------



## Kulminator (21. Oktober 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Update: Zusagen für 10.12.11
> Ede & Frau
> Sofa & Frau
> Kombi & Frau



neues Update: Zusagen für 10.12.11
Ede & Frau
Sofa & Frau
Kombi & Frau
Kulmi & Frau

Für den 30.10 im Moment nur zu 50% confirmed...


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Oktober 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Moin, heute 6:20 Uhr gelandet. Trotz des langen Fluges und Zwischenlandung fühle ich mich relativ fit. Bin heute tagsüber deshalb bestimmt mal im Wald... Vorher noch den fifty Warhead und den neuen Sevenfourtyfive montieren und noch JV kontaktieren...



Ni-hau!

JV ist gaanz wichtig, dass endlich Weihnachten im Kinderheim werden kann!
Will im Wartezimmer Platz nehmen!


----------



## Climax_66 (21. Oktober 2011)

Beim Phil ist jetzt schon Weihnachten!

.........der ist infiziert und geht jetzt steil!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (21. Oktober 2011)

Schöner Hobel. 
Hat der "Bergab"....  Hatta... Hatta.... Hatta....


----------



## Kulminator (21. Oktober 2011)

Wer ist denn morgen am Start? 

*1300 - B8 *


----------



## hellfish7 (21. Oktober 2011)

je nachdem wann der postbote kommt hinterreifen ist durch -.- ^^ wenn er früh genug kommt dann ich aber diesmal etwas dicker angezogen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (21. Oktober 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wer ist denn morgen am Start?
> 
> *1300 - B8 *



Hallo Kulmi, bin dabei.


----------



## Kulminator (22. Oktober 2011)

hellfish7 schrieb:


> je nachdem wann der postbote kommt hinterreifen ist durch -.- ^^ wenn er früh genug kommt dann ich aber diesmal etwas dicker angezogen ^^



Reifen bekommst du auch im Hanauer Fachhandel ... 

Wie siehts mit Kombi und Sofa aus? Igetyou ist - soweit ich das mitbekommen habe - am WE raus. 555 - wie siehts aus? Könnte dir die i7 zum Testen mitbringen? HK Gang?


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Oktober 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Reifen bekommst du auch im Hanauer Fachhandel ...
> 
> Wie siehts mit Kombi und Sofa aus? Igetyou ist - soweit ich das mitbekommen habe - am WE raus. 555 - wie siehts aus? Könnte dir die i7 zum Testen mitbringen? HK Gang?



Nee, heute mittag kann ich nicht, habe ein Date wie schon gepostet. Ich werde mich jetzt mal schön warm anziehen, in den Wald laufen und nach dem Rechten sehen.
Bin erst morgen am Start.


----------



## hellfish7 (22. Oktober 2011)

die reifen sind zwar da aber wir wollen unseren keller ausmisten -.- vllt kann ich morgen


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Oktober 2011)

Hier liegt die Messlatte hoch...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/30662743"]KÃ¤ptnFR - the partaking of Coke on Vimeo[/ame]

Und das mit Klickies...


----------



## Igetyou (22. Oktober 2011)

Hi Jungs!!
Ja das ist es.
Nächste Woche geht's in den Bikepark.Dieses Wochenende bin ich leider im Harz.
Sonst alles fit?
Schöne grüße ausm Harz


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (22. Oktober 2011)

Kann heute nicht. Morgen bin ich am Start.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Oktober 2011)

Bin mangels fahrbarem Untersatz für's Wochenende raus.

Park nächste Woche klingt gut. Was wann wo?


----------



## Marc555 (22. Oktober 2011)

Hab`s leider verpasst. War bis eben unterwegs.
Ist vielleicht morgen wer am Start? Habe Nachholbedarf, da ich die letzten beiden Wochen nichts machen konnte 
Entsprechend werde ich konditionell auch "nullkommanull" auf der Höhe sein.

555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (22. Oktober 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Bin mangels fahrbarem Untersatz für's Wochenende raus.
> 
> Park nächste Woche klingt gut. Was wann wo?



Klingt doch gut!
Ich könnte ab Freitag, da ich frei habe.
Wenn du nur am We zeit hast ist es mir egal ob sa oder so.
Zur Auswahl stehen Beerfelden, Willingen, Winterberg.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Oktober 2011)

Beerfelden klingt für denSamstag doch schon mal ganz gut, aber warten wir erst mal das Wetter ab.


----------



## Kulminator (22. Oktober 2011)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Beim Phil ist jetzt schon Weihnachten!
> 
> .........der ist infiziert und geht jetzt steil!



sieht schon klasse aus  
Was bringt das gute Stück auf die Waage?


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Oktober 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Hab`s leider verpasst. War bis eben unterwegs.
> Ist vielleicht morgen wer am Start? Habe Nachholbedarf, da ich die letzten beiden Wochen nichts machen konnte
> Entsprechend werde ich konditionell auch "nullkommanull" auf der Höhe sein.
> 
> 555



Morgen bin ich am Start und der Sofa hatte ja auch schon seine Absichten bekundet. Uhrzeit, tendenziell & generell wie immer 1300 !? Und keine Sorgen, die letzten 2 Wochen bin ich auch nur 1,5mal gefahren...


----------



## Climax_66 (22. Oktober 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> sieht schon klasse aus
> Was bringt das gute Stück auf die Waage?


18kg aber beim Downhiller fällt das Gewicht nicht so ins Gewicht als wie beim Enduro.
Beim Stylen in der Luft, ist Gewicht ein Nachteil aber bis Wir da hin kommen............
Wichtiger ist das das Flatline unheimlich gutmütig ist und recht flink ums Eck kommt, es verzeiht mehr Fehler als andere Langhuber.

Übrigens der Hüby konnte da nicht tatenlos zuschauen und hat gleich nach gezogen, besser gesagt er wartet schon paar Monate bis das 2012 Waldmeister Geschmack in Deutschland angekommen ist.









Ach was ich noch mal wissen wollte, als wir zusammen gefahren waren hat doch von euch auch einer Bilder gemacht, gibts ne Möglichkeit die zu bekommen?


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. Oktober 2011)

Morgen 1300 ab B8 SuperVIXENS Tour...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (22. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt gehts richtig los..
Hybie und ich haben jetzt den Jagtschein!


----------



## Marc555 (23. Oktober 2011)

Was jagst du denn? Rotwild??? loooooool


555


----------



## Trekwoman (23. Oktober 2011)

Hey Jungs, bin umgezogen und gebt mal bescheid, wenn ihr wieder eine Tour rund um Hanau plant, dann würd ich mich mal anschließen!


----------



## Kulminator (23. Oktober 2011)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Ach was ich noch mal wissen wollte, als wir zusammen gefahren waren hat doch von euch auch einer Bilder gemacht, gibts ne Möglichkeit die zu bekommen?



Kombi, warst du das? Die Bilder hätte ich auch gerne... 
Präsi: wir haben uns für leichte Superenduros entschieden - die haben einfach den grössten Einsatzbereich. Bilder gibts erst im Janaur 2012.... 



Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Morgen 1300 ab B8 SuperVIXENS Tour...



RTL Nachtprogramm angeguckt? viel Spass, Jungs. Ich bin für heute raus...



Trekwoman schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, bin umgezogen und gebt mal bescheid, wenn ihr wieder eine Tour rund um Hanau plant, dann würd ich mich mal anschließen!



willkommen in unserem Revier. Kannst heute nachmittag um 13 Uhr mitfahren oder kommenden Dienstag 1830 zum Nightride. Treffpunkt ist die Parkbucht an der B8 Richtung Kahl.


Hätte ich fast vergessen: Hübi, alter Poser...


----------



## Climax_66 (23. Oktober 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Kombi, warst du das? Die Bilder hätte ich auch gerne...
> Präsi: wir haben uns für leichte Superenduros entschieden - die haben einfach den grössten Einsatzbereich. Bilder gibts erst im Janaur 2012....



Bilder wären echt cool...
Ich fahr ja auch ein Slayer und damit werde ich auch wesentlich mehr unterwegs sein als mit einem Langhuber, der Langhuber ist für gelegentliche Parkbesuche und unseren jährlichen Urlaub gedacht.
Ich werde nächstes Jahr auch weiterhin mal ne längere Tour mit meinem Lapi machen und mit dem Slayer den Kamm rocken.

Mann will halt für jeden Spaß gerüstet sein.


----------



## Kulminator (23. Oktober 2011)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Mann will halt für jeden Spaß gerüstet sein.



 da kann ich dir ohne Einschränkung zustimmen


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. Oktober 2011)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Bilder wären echt cool...
> Ich fahr ja auch ein Slayer und damit werde ich auch wesentlich mehr unterwegs sein als mit einem Langhuber, der Langhuber ist für gelegentliche Parkbesuche und unseren jährlichen Urlaub gedacht.
> Ich werde nächstes Jahr auch weiterhin mal ne längere Tour mit meinem Lapi machen und mit dem Slayer den Kamm rocken.
> 
> Mann will halt für jeden Spaß gerüstet sein.



Bilder von der großen gemeinsamen HK Tour habe ich noch, hatte mir allerdings zu wenig Mühe gegeben beim Zielen..., jedenfalls nicht vergleichbar mit der üblichen Kombi-Qualität. Wer sie haben möchte (sind jeweils 3MB groß) soll mir eine PN mit der privaten Mailadresse schicken.

Ansonsten bis heute um 1300, schön warm eingepackt.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (23. Oktober 2011)

Kombi, 12.40 Uhr bei dir!


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. Oktober 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Kombi, 12.40 Uhr bei dir!



Yep, geht klar


----------



## Igetyou (23. Oktober 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Was jagst du denn? Rotwild??? loooooool
> 
> 
> 555



Ja genau.
Und Liteville


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (23. Oktober 2011)

Hat heut wieder richtig Spass gemacht der Ausritt. Am zweiten Trail hab ich allerdings noch reichlich Nachholbedarf.

Knie wird jetzt langsam dick!!!

@Sofa: Dir auch mal gute Besserung. Hol dir in Apotheke mal Heparin Salbe, die zieht den Bluterguß raus. Hab ich vorhin vergessen zu erwähnen.


555


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (23. Oktober 2011)

War cool heute. Kann man bei diesem Wetter auch zweideutig sehen.

Naja, ist ein wenig dick und sift. Denke aber das es in 2 Tagen wieder ok ist. Also nichts großes.
Zu der Salbe habe ich ein gegenvorschlag, hatte in Finale vom Ede irgendwas mit DOC bekommen. Das Zeug hat super Funktioniert. Hatte mir mein Fuss überdehnt und das Laufen ging nur schwer mit viel Schmerz. Am Abend das Zeug drauf und Morgens war alles wider normal. Super das Zeug.
Auf alle fälle schonen und daheim viel Pflege verlangen..... Schatz kannste mir mal ein Bier........

P.S. hier mal ein Viedeo zum Trailbau. *>>*Leave a Trail*<<* 
Warum darf man das in D nicht?!? Sieht geil aus wie die Jungs den Trail in den Wald hämmern.


----------



## Mtb Ede (23. Oktober 2011)

Die Salbe heißt DOC Salbe, für stumpfe Verletzungen. Gute Besserung.

In Canada ist halt nicht alles so reguliert wie in Germany...

War wieder fein heute, mit kannst Du das und er machts Triple Five plus Hänger

nächstesmal fahren wir den neuen Orlowski-Trail.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (23. Oktober 2011)

Der Song im Vid ist geil. Ist übrigens *Awolnation- Sail* Gleich mal geladen.


----------



## Marc555 (23. Oktober 2011)

Geiles Vid!

Ob man die Jungs mieten kann? Muss halt jeder mal in die Sparwutz greifen .
Die Konstruktionen sind schon der Hammer. Am Besten ist die "Brücke am Kwai" bei Minute 03:12! Die Typen waren vorher bei der Western Union beschäftigt, oder??? 

555


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. Oktober 2011)

Neues vom Trickser...








Hat Schbass gemacht, heute, und 3 Mal vom HK abfahren an einem sonnigen Nachmittag, das ist auch für mich was ungewöhnliches.

Und Kai, wünsche Dir gute Besserung.
Dito dem Triple555, auch wenn es ihn nicht so erwischt hat wie den Kai.
Danke noch mal fürs Mitnehmen !


----------



## Kulminator (24. Oktober 2011)

kleine Korrektur:

Di 1830 - kein Nightride (ist mir nun doch was dazwischengekommen).

Ersatztermine: Mi oder Do? Ede, wie siehts bei dir aus?


----------



## Igetyou (24. Oktober 2011)

Donnerstag bin ich auch wieder fit. Mich hat eine Erkältung erwischt!


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Oktober 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> kleine Korrektur:
> 
> Di 1830 - kein Nightride (ist mir nun doch was dazwischengekommen).
> 
> Ersatztermine: Mi oder Do? Ede, wie siehts bei dir aus?



DO 1830 ist auch o.k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (24. Oktober 2011)

ok ... 


*Donnerstag 1830 - B8*. Beleuchtung wäre hilfreich...


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Oktober 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17092

EAT THIS...


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Oktober 2011)

Flowiges Biken auf Vulkansand bei bestem Wetter...wird wie immer völlig überbewertet.

1. Ich liiieebe meinen Job  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. Ich will keinen anderen Job als meinen jetzigen, tollen, aufregenden, entspannenden Job




3. alles ist gaanz toll auf der Arbeit, sogar das Essen in der Kantine




4. und die netten Chefs




5. an der frischen Luft, in 3000mtr Höhe, paah




6. nur der Kunde stört





Oh, mann...

o.k., schauen wir frohgemut in die Zukunft!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Samstag = brauchbares Wetter = Fahrtechnik im Norden !?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. Oktober 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> .........
> Samstag = brauchbares Wetter = Fahrtechnik im Norden !?



Was schwebt dir denn vor? Samstag kann ich nur wenn ich spätestens wieder um 18.00 Uhr zu Hause bin. Habe leider ein Termin. SO ginge bei mir Open End!!!!


----------



## Kulminator (25. Oktober 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Samstag = brauchbares Wetter = Fahrtechnik im Norden !?



? hört sich gut an. Was, wann und wo ??


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. Oktober 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Und, die Weihnachtsfeier der Spessartwölfe, diesmal steht der Vorschlag (Kulmi, Ede, Sofa habens schon mal angetestet):
> 
> http://druckhaus-hanau.de/home.html
> 
> ...



Servus Jungs,

wir würden auch kommen!
10.12 passt.
// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (25. Oktober 2011)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Servus Jungs,
> 
> wir würden auch kommen!
> 10.12 passt.
> // Rocky


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. Oktober 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ok ...
> 
> 
> *Donnerstag 1830 - B8*. Beleuchtung wäre hilfreich...



Was habt ihr denn vor?
evtl. könnte ich mich aufraffen wenn es nicht zu anstrengend wird.
Ich bin dieses Jahr noch keine HM gefahren.


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Oktober 2011)

muß absagen für den 10.12   da hat mein großer geburtstag


----------



## Kulminator (25. Oktober 2011)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn vor?
> evtl. könnte ich mich aufraffen wenn es nicht zu anstrengend wird.
> Ich bin dieses Jahr noch keine HM gefahren.



nix besonderes - was man halt so ab B8 erreichen kann. Aber ganz ohne HM gehts wahrscheinlich leider nicht. Wenn du kommst, können wir die Route auch an dich anpassen. Macht mir nix aus.


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Oktober 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> nix besonderes - was man halt so ab B8 erreichen kann. Aber ganz ohne HM gehts wahrscheinlich leider nicht. Wenn du kommst, können wir die Route auch an dich anpassen. Macht mir nix aus.



jag den mal richtig...bis nächstes jahr muß der bauch weg und die kondition da sein...den will ich in mal in süd tirol dabei haben...euch würd das bestimmt auch spass machen, also mitkommen...scheiß auf ligurische bikeparks..son richtiger berg ist doch was anderes


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Oktober 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Was schwebt dir denn vor? Samstag kann ich nur wenn ich spätestens wieder um 18.00 Uhr zu Hause bin. Habe leider ein Termin. SO ginge bei mir Open End!!!!



Da war ja am letzten Sonntag mal kurz Winterberg andiskutiert. SO ist Schnapsdrosseltour im Kahlgrund angesetzt. Dadurch irgendwie auch Open End...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Oktober 2011)

WiBe zum Parkabschluß wäre eine Idee. Keine Ahnung wie voll es EoS sein wird, aber für ein paar Runs sollte es reichen.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. Oktober 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Da war ja am letzten Sonntag mal kurz Winterberg andiskutiert. SO ist Schnapsdrosseltour im Kahlgrund angesetzt. Dadurch irgendwie auch Open End...


Dann muss ich für Samstag absagen. Da es nicht warscheinlich ist das ich um 1800 wieder zu Hause bin. *Schade*
Und auf die Schnapsdrosselfahrt habe ich irgendwie gar keine Lust.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Oktober 2011)

Na ja, bis 18.00 h kann man schon wieder zurück sein. 

Wie sieht's denn mit Fahrgemeinschaft(en) aus? Wer wäre denn am Start und wann geht's los?


----------



## Igetyou (25. Oktober 2011)

Bikepark klingt gut. 
Ich würde sagen So. ist besser als Sa.
Voll wird es sowieso.
Beerfelden wäre auch zu überlegen. Ist nicht ganz soweit weg.
Mit den Schlepplift kannst du auch deutlich mehr runs fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. Oktober 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Na ja, bis 18.00 h kann man schon wieder zurück sein.



Das Stimmt, nur ist es immer mit Zeitdruck verbunden, wenn man stetig ein Termin im hinterkpopf hat.
Ich komm ein ander mal mit.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Oktober 2011)

Aah, Terminunschlüssigkeiten. Mir scheint, es ist mal wieder an der Zeit eine Umfrage zu starten. 

Mir passt's an beiden Tagen, ob BF oder WiBe (da ist übrigens am 06.11. Saisonende).

Für Donnerstag bin ich raus, kann in Sachen Dämpfer noch keinen Vollzug melden.


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. Oktober 2011)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Servus Jungs,
> 
> wir würden auch kommen!
> 10.12 passt.
> // Rocky



Das find ich ja cool

Dropbatterie SA

Schnaps SO


----------



## Kulminator (25. Oktober 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Da war ja am letzten Sonntag mal kurz Winterberg andiskutiert.



Sa bekomme ich vormittags (irgendwann zwischen 8 - 12 Uhr) mal wieder Besuch von einem Techniker der Telekommunikationsfirma mit dem grossen T. Wenn es also dumm läuft, komme ich erst nach 12 Uhr los oder ich warte wieder mal vergebens? Das wird wohl alles für WiBe zeitlich zu knapp bzw zu unsicher.


----------



## Kulminator (25. Oktober 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Das Stimmt, nur ist es immer mit Zeitdruck verbunden, wenn man stetig ein Termin im hinterkpopf hat.
> Ich komm ein ander mal mit.



lass uns die Gegend hier unsicher machen?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. Oktober 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> lass uns die Gegend hier unsicher machen?


SA oder Sonntag? Bin aber dabei. 

Schade um die Dropbatterie ... habe extra eine Lebensversicherung abgeschlossen 
Dann ein ander mal.


----------



## Climax_66 (25. Oktober 2011)

@Kombi, hatte Dir ne Mail und ne PM Sonntag geschickt wegen den Bildern, will ja nicht drängeln, aber nicht das es vergessen wird.


----------



## Kulminator (25. Oktober 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> SA oder Sonntag? Bin aber dabei.



auf jeden Fall Sa - nachdem der Herr von der T bei mir war.


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Oktober 2011)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> @Kombi, hatte Dir ne Mail und ne PM Sonntag geschickt wegen den Bildern, will ja nicht drängeln, aber nicht das es vergessen wird.



Nee, nix angekommen, schick noch mal die PN mit Deiner mailadresse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Oktober 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> neues Update Weihnachtsfeier: Zusagen für 10.12.11
> Ede & Frau
> Sofa & Frau
> Kombi & Frau
> ...



Upgedated


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. Oktober 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> auf jeden Fall Sa - nachdem der Herr von der T bei mir war.


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Oktober 2011)

Für alle Willigen: habe das WP Team "Chaingang Vorspessart" aufgemacht. Mit-Strampler willkommen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. Oktober 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> SA oder Sonntag? Bin aber dabei.
> 
> Schade um die Dropbatterie ... habe extra eine Lebensversicherung abgeschlossen
> Dann ein ander mal.



...irgendwann 2017 ? fettes Bike mit Schnulli Technik kommt gut


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Oktober 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Der 10.12. sollte auch bei uns klappen, .



Für's Protokoll, Termin confirmed.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. Oktober 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> ...irgendwann 2017 ? fettes Bike mit Schnulli Technik kommt gut



Mensch Ede.......  
So wie ich versprechen bei euch einhalte, mache ich es auch anders wo. Habe es total verschwitzt, kennst mich doch  , und meine bessere Hälfte hat mich drann erinnert. So wie immer 
Mach aus 2017.... öhhm 2012.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (26. Oktober 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Für alle Willigen: habe das WP Team "Chaingang Vorspessart" aufgemacht. Mit-Strampler willkommen.


 
Coole Sache!


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Oktober 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> neues Update: Zusagen für 10.12.11
> Ede & Frau
> Sofa & Frau
> Kombi & Frau
> ...



 das sieht doch schon nach einem großen Tisch aus

Update Stand 26.10.2011.


----------



## Kulminator (26. Oktober 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> das sieht doch schon nach einem großen Tisch aus
> 
> Update Stand 26.10.2011.



 da fehlen aber noch welche ....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Oktober 2011)

Wer ist denn jetzt am Samstag mit am Start, wann geht's wohin los, wer fährt mit wem? [grübel]


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Oktober 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wer ist denn jetzt am Samstag mit am Start, wann geht's wohin los, wer fährt mit wem? [grübel]



Bin am Start.
WB macht um 900 auf...
2Std Fahrtzeit.
Alles in allem, wenn wir um 900 loskommen, 1100 dort, realistisch 1200 auf der Piste, realistisch müde&abgekämpft 1600, 1900 zu Hause.
Auf meinen Träger passen 3 Fuhren. Kombi, Ede, NN (Bruder).
Sind wir mehr als 3 Mann?


----------



## Igetyou (27. Oktober 2011)

Für heute Nightride bin ich raus.
Bin noch nicht 100% fit!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Oktober 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Bin am Start.
> WB macht um 900 auf...
> 2Std Fahrtzeit.
> Alles in allem, wenn wir um 900 loskommen, 1100 dort, realistisch 1200 auf der Piste, realistisch müde&abgekämpft 1600, 1900 zu Hause.
> ...



Das Angebot nehme ich gerne an.


----------



## Igetyou (27. Oktober 2011)

Bin zu 90% dabei wegen Krankheit.
Fahre selber. Kann eine Person mitnehmen
Schließe mich euch an.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Oktober 2011)

Dann sieh zu dass aus den 90% 100% werden.


----------



## Igetyou (27. Oktober 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Dann sieh zu dass aus den 90% 100% werden.



Ich gebe mein Bestes!
Will mein neuen bock auch treten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Oktober 2011)

Sitze noch im Office fest und das wird sich noch ein wenig hinziehen. Bin für heute raus


----------



## Kulminator (28. Oktober 2011)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn vor?
> evtl. könnte ich mich aufraffen wenn es nicht zu anstrengend wird.
> Ich bin dieses Jahr noch keine HM gefahren.



schöne und v.a. helle Runde mit Ede gestern abend.  Schade nur, dass wir nur zu zweit waren


----------



## Igetyou (28. Oktober 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> schöne und v.a. helle Runde mit Ede gestern abend.  Schade nur, dass wir nur zu zweit waren


 
Ich sag nur Herbstgrippe / -erkältung!
So eine *******!
High-Tec Equipment zu hause haben und es nicht benutzen können.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich saß im hellerleuchteten Büro, das hatte auch seinen Reiz. Egal, der Dämpfer ist noch nicht zurück, ich wäre eh nicht fahrbereit gewesen.

Wie sieht's denn jetzt mit der morgigen Beteiligung aus? Ist die Grippe bis morgen weg?

Soll ich die Kamera einpacken, oder geben wir uns ausschließlich dem Fahrspaß hin?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (28. Oktober 2011)

Kulmi, wann wollen wir denn Morgen Los? Standartrunde?


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. Oktober 2011)

Kombi: SA 0900 bei Dir ?

Bruder: Kamera, ja !


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Oktober 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kombi: SA 0900 bei Dir ?
> 
> Bruder: Kamera, ja !



Subberr!
900 bei mir passt, ich bereite die Fuhre schon mal vor. Anhängerkupplung etc., dicke Mütze im Gepäck...GoPro auch.
Bruder, holen wir Dich dann ab oder bist Du mit Igetyou unterwegs. Igetyou, fit fir morgen?


----------



## Igetyou (28. Oktober 2011)

Bin raus...Erkältung noch nicht 100% weg.
Hoffe das ich So für ne Tour fit bin!!
Macht ein paar schöne Fotos!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Oktober 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Bin raus...Erkältung noch nicht 100% weg.
> Hoffe das ich So für ne Tour fit bin!!
> Macht ein paar schöne Fotos!



Da wir nun nur zu dritt sind, nehme ich den Abholservice gerne an. Ich warte einfach ab kurz nach neun auf euch. Soll ich die Laufräder ausbauen oder drinlassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Oktober 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Da wir nun nur zu dritt sind, nehme ich den Abholservice gerne an. Ich warte einfach ab kurz nach neun auf euch. Soll ich die Laufräder ausbauen oder drinlassen?



Räder dran lassen, wir kommen bei Dir vorbei und dann ab to the german autobahn


----------



## Marc555 (28. Oktober 2011)

Moinsen,
so so WB.
Sehn uns am Lift! Aber net vordrängeln!
@ Ede: Kannst du den Rucksack mitbringen, bitte???


555


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Oktober 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> so so WB.
> Sehn uns am Lift! Aber net vordrängeln!
> @ Ede: Kannst du den Rucksack mitbringen, bitte???
> ...



Gei-el!:  daumen: der Trixxer ist auch dabei


----------



## Kulminator (28. Oktober 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Kulmi, wann wollen wir denn Morgen Los? Standartrunde?



je nachdem wann der Herr von der "T" hier auftaucht. Spätestens 1300 - B8. Hausrunde klingt verlockend ... Ich melde mich morgen hier nochmal... 

Ede, 555, Kombi, Bruder: viel Spass


----------



## Marc555 (28. Oktober 2011)

Knie tut zwar noch weh wied´ sau aber den Spaß geb ich mir. (Muß ja nicht bergauf fahren!) Hoffe das Bike hält!!!

Zwerg kann heute nacht nicht schlafen! loooool

cu in WB
555


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. Oktober 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> je nachdem wann der Herr von der "T" hier auftaucht. Spätestens 1300 - B8. Hausrunde klingt verlockend ... Ich melde mich morgen hier nochmal...
> 
> Ede, 555, Kombi, Bruder: viel Spass


Ok.

Ede, 555, Kombi, Bruder: viel Spass - auch von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. Oktober 2011)

Kulmi, war MEEEGAA heute. Zu Zweit Maximaler Spaß   

Wie war euer Tag im Park?


----------



## Kulminator (29. Oktober 2011)

jepp, war ein klasse Tag heute - und DSL rennt auch wieder.. Hast du eigentlich gezählt, wie oft wir uns vom Günni verabschiedet haben? Und seine Truppe dann doch wieder getroffen. 

Habe heute nun auch den Drop nach der Welle begutachten können - wer da runtermacht:  

WiBe Fahrer: wie wars?


----------



## Marc555 (29. Oktober 2011)

War echt Klasse, leider für uns beide zu kurz.
Hab mir das Hinterrad geschrottet und für teuer Geld was neues drauf.
WB rockt.
Ich hoffe das ein paar Bilder brauchbar sind. Bin schon echt gespannt!

555


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Oktober 2011)

Schön war's, Wetter recht angenehm, wenig Betrieb, im Wald war der Track allerdings etwas feucht. Aber das gehört nun mal dazu, Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert, wer braucht da Grip.

Bilder sichte ich und stelle morgen was ein.

@Marc - haben die Snickers für die Heimfahrt gereicht.


----------



## Marc555 (29. Oktober 2011)

Yop, Schniggers hat gebasst. 
Zwerg war so alle, dass er die Heimfahrt verpennt hat.

Das nächste mal bin ich hoffentlich mit ´nem anderen Bike am Start.
Die Butter wird zuuuuu dick!!!


555


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Oktober 2011)

End-of-season Ausfahrt war erfolgreich 
Spüre die alten Knochen aber das macht nix.

TripleFive hat mal wieder fein getrickst, Bruder & Ede sind super gedropt.

Videomaterial muss ich noch sichten, hier nur mal ein kleiner Ausschnitt mit Marc-in-Action:
Generell muss ich mir mal ne neue Kameraposition suchen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (29. Oktober 2011)

Der Tag heute war gut gewählt für Winterberg. Wartezeit am Lift 2-3 Min. Keine so gute Wahl war die WW Bereifung bei der deutlich nasseren Strecke wie erwartet.
Die Strecken bieten für jeden etwas, besonders Northshore Fans kommen auf Ihre Kosten.
Guter kostenloser Übungstrack, sehr gut zum Table springen, und die Dropbatterie mit den passenden Landungen haben viel Spass gemacht.

Kombi: Schönes Vid vom Trixxer der mit dem Material rockt...was macht der mit einem Big Bike ? Vielen Dank auch fürs Fahren


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (30. Oktober 2011)

Das Vid vom Kombi.. ist das 555 rechts??
Habe schon gehört das Bike Zubehör Verkaufer hinter dem Busch warten und nach potenzieller Kaufkraft warten.


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. Oktober 2011)

Ede, hast' ne PN betreffend Treffpunkt / Abholung heute zur Schnapsdrosseltour


----------



## black_storm (30. Oktober 2011)

Falls noch einer von euch ein Team sucht.
Wir suchen noch 2 Winterpokalteilnehmer für unser Team:
Wäre schön wenn wir es noch vollbekommen würden

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/150

Viele Grüße
Euer Team Road Cycling Connection Frankfurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (30. Oktober 2011)

Sorry, bin schon in der Chaingang!

@Sofa: Ja das sieht glatt nach mir aus. Erkennbar an den Non-Bike-Klamotten 
Der Einsatz der Hinter-dem-Busch-Verkäufer hat sich bei mir gelohnt. (siehe post weiter unten). Den Bail hätte das neue auch nicht ausgehalten! 


555


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. Oktober 2011)

1. WB End of Season Video fast fertig 
Bis auf ein paar Standbilder, siehe Pkt. 2

2. Bruder, mail mir doch bitte mal ein paar gut aufgelöste Fotos der fliegenden ET's an meine Heimat-Mailadresse durch, die baue ich dann noch ein. Foto sollte jeweils schon um die 1Mb haben.

3. Fein gegessen heute abend, da läßt es sich mich all dem hochprozentigen der heutigen Tour "Der Kahlgrund brennt" mit Ede und unseren Frauen gut leben...die Chaiselongue ruft mir


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. Oktober 2011)

Sind meine Sinne von der Brenner Tour heute benebelt oder steht da was von ROAD Cycling...bitte mach es weg...


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. Oktober 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Sind meine Sinne von der Brenner Tour heute benebelt oder steht da was von ROAD Cycling...bitte mach es weg...



...wie sagte schon die österreichische Kaiserin Maria Theresia über die amourösen Abenteuer ihres Gatten: 'Dös, dös werd no net mol ignoriert'


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Oktober 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> 1. WB End of Season Video fast fertig
> Bis auf ein paar Standbilder, siehe Pkt. 2
> 
> 2. Bruder, mail mir doch bitte mal ein paar gut aufgelöste Fotos der fliegenden ET's an meine Heimat-Mailadresse durch, die baue ich dann noch ein. Foto sollte jeweils schon um die 1Mb haben.
> ...



Leider habe ich nur deine Firmenadresse gespeichert, schick mir die Privateadresse bitte doch mal, dann gehen die Bilder noch heute abend auf die Reise.


----------



## Kulminator (31. Oktober 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Sind meine Sinne von der Brenner Tour heute benebelt oder steht da was von ROAD Cycling...bitte mach es weg...



ich bestelle mir gleich fürs Nicolai nen Satz Schwalbe Marathon 26 x 1.25'' - die mit der weissen Flanke...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (31. Oktober 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Sind meine Sinne von der Brenner Tour heute benebelt oder steht da was von ROAD Cycling...bitte mach es weg...



Der Ede sieht auch wirklich alles......... Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Da ich Spam nicht so gründlich lese.

Schwalbe Marathon... nehme 2.  Wollte eh Holz machen und mit den 1.25 Trennscheiben, lässt es sich bestimmt schön schneiden.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Oktober 2011)

Frank - sag doch mal Bescheid ob die Bilder durchgegangen sind.


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. Oktober 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Frank - sag doch mal Bescheid ob die Bilder durchgegangen sind.



Habe 4 mails = 8 Bilder erhalten 
Gabs da nicht noch so eines wo wir wie ET über die Tables schweben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (31. Oktober 2011)

Mille grazie, bin schon beim einbauen...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Oktober 2011)

Doch, das hatte ich auch geschickt, sicherheitshalber eben noch einmal. Schau doch bitte noch mal im Postfach nach.

Die Pics stehen jetzt auch in meinem Album. Die ein oder andere Perspektive lässt vermuten, wir hätten E.T. wiederbelebt.


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. Oktober 2011)

EoS Video ist fertig, aber ich bin zu müde es jetzt noch hochzuladen...
gute Nacht, morgen früh um 500 gehts wieder raus und um 540 auf die Piste. Das milde Wetter ermöglicht immerhin 2 Nightrides pro Tag


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Oktober 2011)

Na, da bin ich aber mal gespannt.


----------



## Igetyou (1. November 2011)

bin erstmal raus für ein paar wochen. bin mit meinem abfahrtstier auf der ixs in winterberg gestürzt..
habe am ende ne richtig gute linie gefunde und wurde dann auch immer schneller. bei der finalen run war ich dann bei einem gab zu schnell, bin zu weit geflogen und dann gestürzt bei schwierigen/nassen bodenverhältnissen..

diagnose: tossy 1 rechte schulter

ride on


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. November 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> bin erstmal raus für ein paar wochen. bin mit meinem abfahrtstier auf der ixs in winterberg gestürzt..
> habe am ende ne richtig gute linie gefunde und wurde dann auch immer schneller. bei der finalen run war ich dann bei einem gab zu schnell, bin zu weit geflogen und dann gestürzt bei schwierigen/nassen bodenverhältnissen..
> 
> diagnose: tossy 1 rechte schulter
> ...



...so eine kagge. Gute Besserung !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (1. November 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> diagnose: tossy 1 rechte schulter
> 
> ride on



oh je ... bist du zu Hause? Lt. Internetrecherche hast du mit tossy 1  noch richtig Glück gehabt, oder?  

Gute Besserung. Vielleicht können wir ja mal abends bei einem Bierchen über deine Genesung, übers Biken und andere Dinge sprechen?


----------



## Marc555 (1. November 2011)

Wünsch dir gute Besserung. 
Werde am Wochenende an Dich denken. Wenn das Wetter hält, bin ich mit meinem Zwerg auf den Filthy Trails in Belgien.


555


----------



## Igetyou (1. November 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> oh je ... bist du zu Hause? Lt. Internetrecherche hast du mit tossy 1  noch richtig Glück gehabt, oder?
> 
> Gute Besserung. Vielleicht können wir ja mal abends bei einem Bierchen über deine Genesung, übers Biken und andere Dinge sprechen?



Danke danke!!
Hatte Glück im Unglück..
Bierchen klingt gut.Können wir auf jeden Fall machen.


----------



## Igetyou (1. November 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Wünsch dir gute Besserung.
> Werde am Wochenende an Dich denken. Wenn das Wetter hält, bin ich mit meinem Zwerg auf den Filthy Trails in Belgien.
> 
> 
> 555



Das tut weh..
Fifty Fifty Trails sollen richtig heftig und fett sein.
Nur gutes aus der Aachener Freerideszene gehört
leider fehlt wohl der Lift. 
In Malmedy gibt es ein Park mit Lift!!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. November 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> bin erstmal raus für ein paar wochen. bin mit meinem abfahrtstier auf der ixs in winterberg gestürzt..
> habe am ende ne richtig gute linie gefunde und wurde dann auch immer schneller. bei der finalen run war ich dann bei einem gab zu schnell, bin zu weit geflogen und dann gestürzt bei schwierigen/nassen bodenverhältnissen..
> 
> diagnose: tossy 1 rechte schulter
> ...


Da denkt man du liegst laut deinen letzten Äusserungen mit Schnupfen im Bett und dann so was....  
Gute Besserung!!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. November 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Wünsch dir gute Besserung.
> Werde am Wochenende an Dich denken. Wenn das Wetter hält, bin ich mit meinem Zwerg auf den Filthy Trails in Belgien.
> 
> 
> 555



Wo gehts hin?


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. November 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> bin erstmal raus für ein paar wochen. bin mit meinem abfahrtstier auf der ixs in winterberg gestürzt..
> habe am ende ne richtig gute linie gefunde und wurde dann auch immer schneller. bei der finalen run war ich dann bei einem gab zu schnell, bin zu weit geflogen und dann gestürzt bei schwierigen/nassen bodenverhältnissen..
> 
> diagnose: tossy 1 rechte schulter
> ...



Na Mahlzeit & gute Besserung. Das befürchte ich auch immer wieder, daß unsere Big Bikes uns zu extremen Dingen/Speed/Stunts verleiten...
Am Samstag in WB war ich dann eher konservativ/vorsichtig unterwegs, da wir nicht die optimalen Reifen drauf hatten und es nasser war als gedacht...


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. November 2011)

Video vom Samstagsausflug:
So ganz bin nicht nicht zufrieden, ich nehme mir einfach zu wenig Zeit für Schuss und Gegenschuss und fahre lieber. Die Standbilder hätte ich gerne noch ein wenig in Bewegung versetzt, wie, das muß ich noch herausbekommen.
Ganz spät gestern abend habe ich mal angefangen mit Zeitlupe zu spielen, das wäre auch noch zu vertiefen...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. November 2011)

Das Vid kommt genau richtig, mein Kaffee ist gerade durchgelaufen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Leider ohne Ton ihr auf Arbeit. Wird zu Hause nachgeholt. Auf alle fälle haste mich neidisch gemacht. Sa nach jede menge Spaß aus. Und das Vid ist doch recht gut geworden.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. November 2011)

Jungejunge, du machst Sachen. Ist schon eine sch... Strecke. Eigentlich einfach, verleitet sie doch dazu zu übertreiben. Und dann ist's schnell passiert. 

Gute Besserung. 
Ich setze auf die heilende Wirkung von Gerste, Hopfen und Malz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (2. November 2011)

schönes vid.
seit ihr nicht den ixs track gefahren?
das ist doch der beste track. da ballerts richtig..?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. November 2011)

Doch, ich bin die ein paar Mal runter. Allerdings habe ich mir den unteren Teil nach der Wegquerung gespart, war mir zu schmutzig.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. November 2011)

schickes Video....


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. November 2011)

So, das Vid nochmal mit Ton gesehen. 
Das 1. Lied ist natürlich echt geil.......  
Es läd richtig dazu ein die Schnitte nach dem Takt zu schneiden.

Wie gesagt, bin Neidisch.


----------



## Markusss (2. November 2011)

Hallo Kombinatschef,

cooles Video. Ich würde gerne wissen, wo Du die Trails gefahren bist.

Und gibt es eigentlich eine gute Webdestination, auf der bundesweit Trails gelistet werden?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Markuss, aus Hessen


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. November 2011)

Kombi: Wie immer klasse Video! So wie ich die DH mit den Wicked runter bin brauchst Du  über Zeitlupe nicht nach zu denken.

WE nähert sich , was liegt an ? Nach Belgien ist ein bisschen weit, oder kriegt einer den Firmenjet ?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. November 2011)

Stehe am WE auch zur verfügung.
Jet sieht schlecht aus, ist zur Wartung.


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. November 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kombi: Wie immer klasse Video! So wie ich die DH mit den Wicked runter bin brauchst Du  über Zeitlupe nicht nach zu denken.
> 
> WE nähert sich , was liegt an ? Nach Belgien ist ein bisschen weit, oder kriegt einer den Firmenjet ?



Wochenende bestimmt wieder goiles Wetter...

ET nach Hause telefonieren...ETnach Hause telefonieren  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...äh, ET zu Hause über die Trails fliegen  so wie immer ab 1300

Wollen wir mal eine etwas aufwändigere Fotosesssion anpeilen?


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. November 2011)

Ja, Fotosession mit der großen, schau grad beim Bruder im Fotoalbum alte Fotos z.B. mit Spessartwölfetrikots am Strand nach Varigotti DH oder auf`m Trail mit engem Zeugs...goil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (2. November 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ja, Fotosession mit der großen, schau grad beim Bruder im Fotoalbum alte Fotos z.B. mit Spessartwölfetrikots am Strand nach Varigotti DH oder auf`m Trail mit engem Zeugs...goil



Huch, enges Zeugs, da muss ich aber tief graben in der Kiste...


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. November 2011)

Im selben Urlaub kam noch die Umstellung auf weit...roter Fox Dress aus`m Finale Bike Shop...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. November 2011)

*Hust*Änges*Hust* Zeugs hat jeder auf dem Kerbholz.
Foddoschuuting... da muss ich noch mal zum Schönheitssalon


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. November 2011)

...Fotosession mit Big Bike, FF volles Programm ?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. November 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> ...Fotosession mit Big Bike, FF volles Programm ?


FF Bischen heftig für den Kamm. Mega Ausrüstung, keine Actionpoints. Oder ebend er Northshore


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. November 2011)

Guggst du:

SloMo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (2. November 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> *Hust*Änges*Hust* Zeugs hat jeder auf dem Kerbholz.
> Foddoschuuting... da muss ich noch mal zum Schönheitssalon



Wie heisst denn Deine Friseuse? Hat die auch 'nen Beruf?


----------



## Kulminator (2. November 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> WE nähert sich , was liegt an ?



fahren fahren fahren


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. November 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wie heisst denn Deine Friseuse? Hat die auch 'nen Beruf?


Wieso? Funktion vor Aussehen...... Benötigt man nur noch ein Lolli..


----------



## obolator (3. November 2011)

Hallo Wölfe,

ich wollte mich eigentlich schon lange mal bei euch vorstellen, war nur in der letzten Zeit ziemlich eingebunden und musste auch krankheitsbedingt eine Zwangspause einlegen. 
Ich komme aus der gegend von Dreieich, was nicht so ganz euer Revier ist, aber ja schließlich auch nicht aus der Welt. Für gewöhnlich fahre ich hier alleine meien Runden, hab davon aber auch irgendwie genug. Wenn Ihr nichts dagegen habt, würd ich mich euch an den WE gerne anschließen. Ich fahre ein HT und ein AM Fully, sollte somit - bis auf die ganz groben Sachen - eigentlich alles bedienen können. 

Also, würd mich freuen, wenn es schon am WE klappen könnte.

VG


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. November 2011)

obolator schrieb:


> Hallo Wölfe,
> 
> ich wollte mich eigentlich schon lange mal bei euch vorstellen, war nur in der letzten Zeit ziemlich eingebunden und musste auch krankheitsbedingt eine Zwangspause einlegen.
> Ich komme aus der gegend von Dreieich, was nicht so ganz euer Revier ist, aber ja schließlich auch nicht aus der Welt. Für gewöhnlich fahre ich hier alleine meien Runden, hab davon aber auch irgendwie genug. Wenn Ihr nichts dagegen habt, würd ich mich euch an den WE gerne anschließen. Ich fahre ein HT und ein AM Fully, sollte somit - bis auf die ganz groben Sachen - eigentlich alles bedienen können.
> ...



Hallo,
dann komm doch mal vorbei. Kurz gesagt. 
Treffen uns immer an der B8 Parkplatzbucht zw. Wolfgang und Kahl.
Da wir jetzt ein Fotoshooting machen wollen, weiß ich  nicht ob das mit Fahren viel zu tun hat. Um uns kennen zu lernen reicht es aber.
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt sind bestimmt einige Samstag und Sonntag unterwegs.
Guck doch einfach immer mal rein. Dann solltest du eigentlich auf dem Laufenden bleiben.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. November 2011)

Shooting können wir machen, muss den Plunder nur einpacken.
Da es früh dunkel wird, bleibt aber keine Zeit für eine große Tour. Sagt also mal an was ihr wollt, nur für ein oder zwei Pics will ich das Zeug nicht mitschleppen.


----------



## obolator (3. November 2011)

Fotosession ist doch wirklich ne gute Gelegenheit sich kennen zu lernen. Kommt mir eigentlich sogar ganz gelegen, da ich noch nicht wieder so 100% auf dem Damm bin...
Ich würd meine Brocken ganz einfach mal einpacken, dann kann kommen was will


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. November 2011)

Da is mir doch heute auf Arbeit mein, ich will es mal Freundlich sagen, Univega HT550 entwendet worden.  
Und wie das Glück so mitspielt finde ich die Rahmen Nr. nicht mehr.   





Hat zufällig jemand ein Stadtrad zur Abgabe?? Benötige doch eins um Auf Arbeit zu kommen.


----------



## Kulminator (3. November 2011)

so ein Schei$$


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. November 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Da is mir doch heute auf Arbeit mein, ich will es mal Freundlich sagen, Univega HT550 entwendet worden.
> Und wie das Glück so mitspielt finde ich die Rahmen Nr. nicht mehr.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe zwei ältere Mtb HT`s in der Garage die ich Dir anbieten könnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (3. November 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Da is mir doch heute auf Arbeit mein, ich will es mal Freundlich sagen, Univega HT550 entwendet worden.
> Und wie das Glück so mitspielt finde ich die Rahmen Nr. nicht mehr.    Hat zufällig jemand ein Stadtrad zur Abgabe?? Benötige doch eins um Auf Arbeit zu kommen.



Oh Mann!, Kagge!
Kennst ja meinen Bike-Harem, ich habe leider nichts passendes für Dich, denn das letzte verbliebene Stadtrad ist def. für Kinder


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. November 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei ältere Mtb HT`s in der Garage die ich Dir anbieten könnte...


Ede, Super. Wenn die Rahmengröße ungefähr stimmt. Das Univega war gleube ich in M.

Vor allem schlendere ich nach der Arbeit zum Stellplatz und dachte zuerst das ich total gagga in der Birne bin und nicht mehr wusste wo ich mein Bike abgestellt habe. Nach mehrmaligen Begutachten ist der Groschen gefallen.
Und die Werkswache bez. Feuerwehr kann mir da auch nicht richtig helfen.
Morgen zu der Polizei und melden. Vieleicht hat der jenige es nur gebraucht um zum Zahnarzt zu kommen. Und es wird irgendwo abgegeben. Die Hoffnung fällt zum Schluss.


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. November 2011)

Airwings-Sattelstützenadapter von 34 auf 30,9 gekommen 
Sehr gut verarbeitet (Alu elox schwarz), passt stramm-präzise. Länge super (150mm). Damit ist jetzt das Goldene Pferd auch mit der CB Variostütze ausgerüstet. Das gleiche möchte ich am neuen krassen Pferd sehen, da sollten wir uns noch mal beim Dealer rückversichern.

Morgen früh = Gartenarbeit / Winterfest machen und dann bin ich ab 1300 am Start. Dicke Kamera habe ich morgen nicht aber dafür die GoPro,
Dennoch, fahren ist wichtiger als f-shooting.


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. November 2011)

...dann komme ich mit dem leichteren Bike.


----------



## Kulminator (4. November 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> ...dann komme ich mit dem leichteren Bike.



danach siehts aus ...


----------



## obolator (4. November 2011)

Morgen muss ich mich leider raus nehmen. Meine besser Hälfte ist auf einem Seminar und da passe ich auf den kurzen auf. Schade, aber ist ja sicherlich nicht die letzte gelegenheit...
Falls  einer von euch Lust hat, ich werd dann wohl am So in den Bikepark Mörfelden. Werd wohl auch so zwischen 1300/ 1400 da sein.


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. November 2011)

Kurze-Hosen-Ausfahrt, heute !?

Sofa, bei mir wie immer?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. November 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Kurze-Hosen-Ausfahrt, heute !?
> 
> Sofa, bei mir wie immer?


Hosen? Was fürn Luxus..... Ich bin Kurz. 15° C muss reichen

Wie immer.....


----------



## Kulminator (5. November 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Kurze-Hosen-Ausfahrt, heute !?



Kurze Hosen Posing, heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. November 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Kurze Hosen Posing, heute



Dämpfer ist zu spät gekommen und muss erst noch eingebaut werden. 13.00 h ist zu früh, bin daher für heute raus.


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. November 2011)

Ich freu mich DRIN zu sein !


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. November 2011)

Wer heute drin war hatte ein coolen Bike Tag gehabt. 
Wir sind schon eine geile Truppe.  



Kulminator schrieb:


> Kurze Hosen Posing, heute


Und was wir lecker beine haben.......


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. November 2011)

...also wenn ich heute nicht DRIN gewesen wäre, hätte ich mich so was von geärgert, nicht auszudenken...

Morgen bin ich auch wieder DRIN.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. November 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> ...also wenn ich heute nicht DRIN gewesen wäre, hätte ich mich so was von geärgert, nicht auszudenken...
> 
> Morgen bin ich auch wieder DRIN.



Morgen.... hört sich....irgendwie.....Super an. Bin drin.
Kombi, bist du auch drin?

Werde Morgen von mir aus zu Ede Radeln. Die Hose und Bikes angucken. POC werde ich mitbringen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. November 2011)

Männer, habe jetzt erst mal gaanz lecker gegessen und ein zünftiges Bier dazu verklappt.

Das war vom Feinsten, heute  belaubte Trails absörfen und dann noch ein Eis in der Waffel...kann mich nicht erinnern am 5. November so einen schönen Herbsttag zum Biken gehabt zu haben.

betr. morgen, ich melde mich entweder spontan dazu oder eben nicht, kommt drauf an was morgen so ansteht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (5. November 2011)

Viel Spass morgen, für alle die drin sind!
Habe heute nach kurzer Planänderung nicht die filthy Trails angesteuert, sondern war mit dem kurzen im ebenfalls belgischen Bikepark in Malmedy. Auch ganz nett. Leider hat die Kamera nicht wirklich mitgespielt. Ich hoffe ich kann noch was retten!
hier mal der link mit der etwas besseren "Kameraführung".

http://www.bikepark-fermelibert.com/fr/vidéos/

http://www.bikepark-fermelibert.com/fr/présentation/

Gruß in die Heimat 

555


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. November 2011)

Net schlecht in Malmedy, kurz vor Liége...und soo weit ist das gar nicht von Bonn aus. Die DH ist schon recht schnell und mit heftigen Stunts gespickt.
2012 ist auch noch ein Jahr!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. November 2011)

Seid ihr immer noch Wach...... müsst ihr nicht Schlafen gehen?

Die Strecke sieht gut aus.


----------



## Marc555 (5. November 2011)

Wie wahr Kombi!
Und der Schrei nach einem Big Bike wird immer lauter!

555


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. November 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Seid ihr immer noch Wach...... müsst ihr nicht Schlafen gehen?
> 
> Die Strecke sieht gut aus.



Mein Sohn, ich halte es noch aus (bei einem Glas Roten) und den 'Purpurnen Flüssen'...und morgen früh um 600 ist die Nacht wieder zu Ende


----------



## obolator (5. November 2011)

Wenn Ihr morgen noch eine Tour macht bin ich dann auch drin . Gilt der Treffpunkt und die Uhrzeit noch?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. November 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Mein Sohn, ich halte es noch aus (bei einem Glas Roten) und den 'Purpurnen Flüssen'...und morgen früh um 600 ist die Nacht wieder zu Ende


Bin bei DVD 4 von Russ Meyer........   



obolator schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr morgen noch eine Tour macht bin ich dann auch drin . Gilt der Treffpunkt und die Uhrzeit noch?



Guck doch morgen nochmal rein, da wird sich eine Zeit herraus kristalisieren. Denke aber das es die gleiche Startzeit wird.
Du weißt den wo der B8 Parkplatz ist?


----------



## Kulminator (5. November 2011)

hoffentlich hats das Hochladen geklappt?


----------



## Kulminator (5. November 2011)

hier noch eins...


----------



## Kulminator (6. November 2011)

mein Favorit:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (6. November 2011)

wer weiss, wo das ist?


----------



## Survivor_Foerb (6. November 2011)

ich behaupte es erst vor mehreren stunden gesehen zu haben und gefahren zu sein ! ist tatsächlich der bessere weg nach unten !!!


----------



## obolator (6. November 2011)

Ja, ich denke schon das ich den PP gefunden habe. Liegt im Wald, nicht ganz in der Mitte. Ist der einzige in dem Wald.


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. November 2011)

Kulmi,

Der Zoom kommt gut, kann ich halt mit der GoPro nicht darstellen. D.h. in Zukunft mehr kombinieren aus 2 Kameras!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. November 2011)

obolator schrieb:


> Ja, ich denke schon das ich den PP gefunden habe. Liegt im Wald, nicht ganz in der Mitte. Ist der einzige in dem Wald.


Gib das mal in Google Maps ein 50.10046,8.989432
Da wird der Parkplatz gezeigt.

Ede, wenn ich gegen 12.20 Uhr bei dir bin reicht das? Dann zusammen zur B8, 13.00 Uhr den Obolator einsammeln.

Vids und Bilder sind super. Was Farben... LSD ist dreck dagegen.


----------



## Kulminator (6. November 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Kulmi,
> 
> Der Zoom kommt gut, kann ich halt mit der GoPro nicht darstellen. D.h. in Zukunft mehr kombinieren aus 2 Kameras!



Komt eh besser, wen man die gleichen Szenen aus verschiedenen Perspektiven aufnimmt. Was ich aber brauche, ist ein Stativ. Beim Zoomen verreist du zwangsläufig die KAmera ein wenig.


----------



## Kulminator (6. November 2011)

Survivor_Foerb schrieb:


> ich behaupte es erst vor mehreren stunden gesehen zu haben und gefahren zu sein ! ist tatsächlich der bessere weg nach unten !!!



definitiv 

v.a., wenn du unten das ganze Panorama zu sehen bekommst:


----------



## obolator (6. November 2011)

Jo, alles klar, ich hab den PP. Bin dann um 13:00 da!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. November 2011)

Cooler Tag Heute. Wieder einmal nette Leute kennen gerlernt 
Super Wetter. Was will man mehr.
So jetzt ist aber extrem Couching angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (6. November 2011)

Kulmi: Schöne Vid´s und Pic`s.

obolator: Sehr nette Bekanntschaft. Hoffentlich öfter.

Heute im Trail waren die Kids am bauen. Wir kamen um die Kurve gerauscht da hieß es "ey neuer Sprung", war aber auch harmlos...

Als wir dann ehrfürchtig vor dem Northshore-Drop standen kam der Vorsitzende des Heimat und Geschichtsvereins auf uns zu : Haben Sie was mit dem Bau zu tun?
Da das Ding jetzt wohl nicht mehr lange steht bin ich dann mal drüber, beim Auffahren schon mal voll in´die Sonne geguggt dann wohl zu weit nach links gesprungen, und nach der Landung sauber weggeschmiert und den Hang runtergerutscht.
Weder Bike noch ich haben einen Kratzer abbekommen. Glück gehabt.


----------



## Marc555 (6. November 2011)

Grüße vom Auswärtsspiel in Malmedy!
Leider ist mein Talent als Filmemacher sehr begrenzt. Auch die Ausstattung ist nicht die Beste. Dafür war der Spass ganz weit vorne!



Freue mich trotzdem wieder auf die bekannten Hometrails!!!


555


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. November 2011)

Marc, sah nach Spaß aus. Das erste Vid ist dein Junior ?!
Musst langsam aufpassen das er dir nicht davon fährt.

Abpropro davon fahren. Der Ede ist heute die Birkenhainer herrunter geflogen.  Musste ganz schön Kämpfen um drann zu bleiben.
Wenn nen Blitz eingeschlagen hätte wären wir wie der Delorean weg gebeamt worden.

Müssen mal ein Zeitrennen veranstallten.

So trinke noch mein Duckstein Braumeister Edition aus und dann ab in die Waagerechte.


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. November 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi: Schöne Vid´s und Pic`s.
> 
> obolator: Sehr nette Bekanntschaft. Hoffentlich öfter.
> 
> ...



 Hammer, Mann!

Und was sucht der Mann vom Heimat- und Geschichtsverein im Wald?


----------



## obolator (6. November 2011)

Hat richtig spaß gemacht heute. Habt wirklich ein paar schöne Trails Freu mich schon aufs nächste mal


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. November 2011)

War bei mir ja heute nix mit biken. 
Hoher Besuch war heute ab 1600 angesagt und da habe ich mich küchenmäßig voll ins Zeug gelegt. Um 1000 die Schwiegermutter DV- technisch beraten, um 1100 die eigene Mutter beraten, um 1200 die Maronen auf den Grill gelegt, 20min später sich die Finger daran verbrannt 
1a Maronencremesüppchen daraus geköchelt. Dann um 1300 die 4 Kilo Hirschgulasch in den Bräter gepackt, nach anschmoren mit einer Flasche Rotwein und allerlei leckeren Gewürzen bis 1600 geschmurgelt (butterzart, sage ich Euch), dann haben wir noch aus 2 Kilo Cranberries ein lecker Kompott zubereitet, Knödel gemacht, Salat, und zum krönenden Abschluss die Euch schon bekannte Tarte Tartin, hier allerdings in der Version Tarte de Coinges (Quitten). Zum Essen einen feinen Roten geschlotzt. Vor kurzem die ganze Sauerei wieder abgespült, jetzt gibts noch ein feines Schnäpsle (Mollebuschbrandt vom Dirker aus Mömbris) und gut ist.
Jetzt könnt Ihr mich fragen, Alter, was kochst und frisst Du den ganzen Tag bei dem tollen Wetter...aber ich sage Euch, es hat sich gelohnt. Das letzte Hirschgulasch im Großmasstab habe ich gekocht, als weiland Gerhard Schröder seine Wahlparty feierte (muß 2003, wir in Prag, gewesen sein) - und da war net so ein schönes Wetter.
Und morgen wird wieder runtergestrampelt, um 540 geht das Lupinchen an und ich aufs Rad zur Arbeit...
Wenn es die Woche so mit dem Wetter hält, setze ich für Mittwoch einen NR an. Mitfahrer gerne willkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (6. November 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hammer, Mann!
> 
> Und was sucht der Mann vom Heimat-EE und Geschichtsverein im Wald?


 e
Er macht sich Sorgen um das Denkmal Burg da oben will nicht das da gegraben wird. Hat auch Fotos gemacht.


----------



## Hüby (7. November 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Als wir dann ehrfürchtig vor dem Northshore-Drop standen kam der Vorsitzende des Heimat und Geschichtsvereins auf uns zu : Haben Sie was mit dem Bau zu tun?
> Da das Ding jetzt wohl nicht mehr lange steht bin ich dann mal drüber, beim Auffahren schon mal voll in´die Sonne geguggt dann wohl zu weit nach links gesprungen, und nach der Landung sauber weggeschmiert und den Hang runtergerutscht.
> Weder Bike noch ich haben einen Kratzer abbekommen. Glück gehabt.


 
am lezten Brett hat jemand nen Kabelbinder angebracht..das paßt ganz gut als RichtWert wo die Reise hingehn sollte.. :-D in der Landung hat sich mitlerweile ne Wurzel befreit..evl haste auch die getroffen..

war bei dem Vorsitzenden auch noch ne Frau dabei..?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (7. November 2011)

Morgen..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Der Späher war alleine.

Ede, und dann habe ich noch bei dem Beweisfoto versagt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So wie der Sturz aussah, haste echt glück gehabt.


----------



## obolator (7. November 2011)

> So wie der Sturz aussah, haste echt glück gehabt.


 
Das will ich aber auch meinen, spätestens als Dich das Hinterrad überholt hat dachte ich an schlimmeres...


----------



## Kulminator (7. November 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wenn es die Woche so mit dem Wetter hält, setze ich für Mittwoch einen NR an. Mitfahrer gerne willkommen.



Klingt gut... Wann und wo?


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. November 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Klingt gut... Wann und wo?



Hängt davon ab, ob z.B. Ede mit am Start ist, denn dann gehts am 1900B8. Sonst können wir auch die Hanau-Nordkette fahren, ab West-Bhf.


----------



## Kulminator (7. November 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hängt davon ab, ob z.B. Ede mit am Start ist, denn dann gehts am 1900B8. Sonst können wir auch die Hanau-Nordkette fahren, ab West-Bhf.



also ich könnte ab 1800 HU Westbahnhof. HU Nordschleife oder Grüne Seen wären die Optionen...


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. November 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> also ich könnte ab 1800 HU Westbahnhof. HU Nordschleife oder Grüne Seen wären die Optionen...



sollte zu schaffen sein.


----------



## Survivor_Foerb (7. November 2011)

habt ihr eigentlich nicht noch mehr videos von eurer fahrt am samstag ??? ich war der typ mit dem schwarzen ghost und dem met helm fahrer an der seite !


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. November 2011)

Mi NR bin ich dabei.

Hüby: Der Vorsitzende kam erst alleine direkt über die Burg gekrabbelt, kurz danach ca. 20 Wanderer am Northshore vorbei, vlt. Vorhut und Nachhut vom selben Club ?

...drüber gehübbt wie damals der Freerider über die Tour de France, da wär Stimmung im Wald gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (7. November 2011)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> sollte zu schaffen sein.



ist das ne Zusage? Oder sollen wir so tun, als hätten wir es nicht gelesen und überrascht dreinschauen, wenn du tatsächlich auftauchst??


----------



## Kulminator (7. November 2011)

Survivor_Foerb schrieb:


> habt ihr eigentlich nicht noch mehr videos von eurer fahrt am samstag ??? ich war der typ mit dem schwarzen ghost und dem met helm fahrer an der seite !



habe die einigermassen gelungenen Vids hochgeladen. 
Zum Verständnis: du bist einer der beiden aus GN, die uns unauffällig hinterhergefahren sind?


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. November 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ist das ne Zusage? Oder sollen wir so tun, als hätten wir es nicht gelesen und überrascht dreinschauen, wenn du tatsächlich auftauchst??



Wenn ihr euch in HU WestBhf. trefft ist das eine Zusage!


----------



## Igetyou (7. November 2011)

Hier Jungs:

http://www.fwg-schmitten.de/index.php/umfrage.html


----------



## Giuliano.B (7. November 2011)

Ich war gestern einer der Wanderer. Hatte beim Zurücklaufen ´ne rote Jacke an. Ich bin früher auch dort jahrelang gefahren. Aber wir haben "leider" den Kontakt zu den Behörden und eine Vereinbarung dort nichtmehr zu fahren. Mich kotzt es aber an das dort immer Rush Hous ist und ich Depp der nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein ist hält sich dran nicht zu fahren. In Wasserlos haben wir ein eigenes Vereinsgelände.

Im übrigen habe ich nichts mitbekommen das jemand die Mountainbiker störend fand. Nur wegen dem Northshore haben die schon recht. Demnächst sollen dort auch groß Ausgrabungen gemacht werden wenn alles klappt


----------



## Giuliano.B (7. November 2011)

Achja, das war gestern eine Führung von der Rannenburg. Alles was oben an Kompressionen ist war eine für damalige Verhältnisse eine richtig große Burganlage gewesen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. November 2011)

http://go.mtb-news.de/clickGate.php...de/forum/showthread.php?p=8906242#post8906242


----------



## Igetyou (7. November 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> http://go.mtb-news.de/clickGate.php...de/forum/showthread.php?p=8906242#post8906242




geil....


----------



## Giuliano.B (7. November 2011)

Achja, wie sich die Lage wieder zuspitzt kann damit gerechnet werden das Trailsperrungen wieder ins Gespräch kommen. Am besten ist wenn die Holzelemente entfernt werden und man sich nicht so sehr sehen lässt bzw. auf keine Konfrontation mit Wanderern einlässt. Wenn gesperrt wird ist Ruh und keiner hat was davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (7. November 2011)

Survivor_Foerb schrieb:


> habt ihr eigentlich nicht noch mehr videos von eurer fahrt am samstag ??? ich war der typ mit dem schwarzen ghost und dem met helm fahrer an der seite !



Ja, ich habe noch was, aber noch keine Zeit, etwas vernünftiges daraus zusammenzuschneiden...


----------



## Hüby (7. November 2011)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Achja, wie sich die Lage wieder zuspitzt kann damit gerechnet werden das Trailsperrungen wieder ins Gespräch kommen. Am besten ist wenn die Holzelemente entfernt werden und man sich nicht so sehr sehen lässt bzw. auf keine Konfrontation mit Wanderern einlässt. Wenn gesperrt wird ist Ruh und keiner hat was davon


 

die den NS gebaut haben warn aber keine der XC/EnduroFahrer.. somit eine Ansage in die falsche Richtung..


----------



## Giuliano.B (7. November 2011)

Hüby, da waren vor allem Endurofahrer gestern. Auch einige mit irgendwelchen bissl umgebauten Schimmelbuden dabei. Vielleicht gucken hier auch Freerider rein die dort auch fahren. Man kann nur informieren und darauf eingehen. Sperrungen betreffen uns alle. Egal ob XC, Enduro oder DH. Da sollte jeder etwas empfindlicher werden und wissen was in Gefahr ist


----------



## Hüby (7. November 2011)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Hüby, da waren vor allem Endurofahrer gestern. Auch einige mit irgendwelchen bissl umgebauten Schimmelbuden dabei. Vielleicht gucken hier auch Freerider rein die dort auch fahren. Man kann nur informieren und darauf eingehen. Sperrungen betreffen uns alle. Egal ob XC, Enduro oder DH. Da sollte jeder etwas empfindlicher werden und wissen was in Gefahr ist


 

ja logo..wo solln die auch sonnst fahren..? etwa auf eurer DHstrecke oda wie..?  aber darum gings mir eben auch garnich sonder um das NSgebaue..!  und das war keiner von den Leuten hir..darum gings mir..!


----------



## Giuliano.B (7. November 2011)

Wenn nicht aufgepasst wird sollen wir alle nur noch auf mind. 2m breiten befestigten Wegen an denen keine "Radfahren verboten"-Schilder stehen fahren. Und da muss jeder aufpassen was er tut.


----------



## Giuliano.B (7. November 2011)

Da muss jeder aufpassen egal ob man dort mit dem XC oder dem DH-Rad fährt. Da geht´s ja nicht nur wegen den Nortshores. Sperrungen waren schon im Gespräch bevor der Northshore stand. Und die Trails fahren alle. Egal welche Radgattung. Da ist der NS egal ob man den fährt oder nur mit der XC-Möhre dran vorbeirollt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hüby (7. November 2011)

um das ma abzukürzen wir reden aneinander vorbei..  ICH red grad vom NS..!!!!!!!!!!  finde auch das der Bau nich hätte sein müßen..!!!  ABER jeder weiß auch wer das ding dahingezimmert hat.. also wärs cool wenn die den auch wieder abreißen würden und nextma das Hirn einschalten damit hir nich weiterhin den falschen ans Bein gepinkelt wird..


----------



## Kulminator (7. November 2011)

Hüby schrieb:


> damit hir nich weiterhin den falschen ans Bein gepinkelt wird..



.. gut gemeint, Hübi. Aber wenn einer der Offiziellen die Nerven verliert, leiden wir alle. Nicht nur die, die das Zeugs hingezimmert haben...

Wir Biker müssen ALLE am gleichen Strang ziehen - und in die gleiche Richtung.


----------



## Kulminator (7. November 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> http://go.mtb-news.de/clickGate.php...de/forum/showthread.php?p=8906242#post8906242



ich hab das mal im Felsenmeer live gesehen  sensationell...


----------



## Giuliano.B (7. November 2011)

Genau so schauts aus. Nachdem die Stimmung wieder äußerst gereizt ist muss jeder zusehen das die Stimmung nicht unnötig weiter verschlimmert wird. Egal ob man dort als XCler oder DHler fährt.
Der NS ist ja nur der i-Punkt. Da vorne darf laut den Behörden nämlich garnicht gefahren werden. Egal ob da nun ein NS steht oder nicht.

Hier geht´s garnicht darum jemandem ans Bein zu pinkeln. Hier geht es darum darauf aufmerksam zu machen das die Kacke am Dampfen ist und jeder aufpassen muss damit es keine Trailsperrungen gibt. Außerdem weiß ich nicht wer das da oben gebaut hat


----------



## Hüby (7. November 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> .. gut gemeint, Hübi. Aber wenn einer der Offiziellen die Nerven verliert, leiden wir alle. Nicht nur die, die das Zeugs hingezimmert haben...
> 
> Wir Biker müssen ALLE am gleichen Strang ziehen - und in die gleiche Richtung.


 
schon klar..wollt euch nur etwas in "Schutz" nehmen da der von Julian erwähnte i-Punkt nicht durch euch/uns gebaut wurde..  und der NS hat nunma sein teil dazu beigetragen das nun jeder auf der Burg rumackert..


----------



## Giuliano.B (7. November 2011)

Die Kacke war ja letztes Jahr schon am Dampfen wegen den Trails als es noch keinen Northshore hab . Ich will halt hervorheben das es da oben schon vorher Krieg gab und es schon schlimm genug war als es noch gar keinen NS gab. Das setzt jetzt erst Recht noch einen drauf. Wie wenn man auf Fukushima noch ´ne Atombombe drauf schmeißt obwohl´s da schon genug probleme gibt


----------



## Hüby (7. November 2011)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Im übrigen habe ich nichts mitbekommen das jemand die Mountainbiker störend fand. Nur wegen dem Northshore haben die schon recht. Demnächst sollen dort auch groß Ausgrabungen gemacht werden wenn alles klappt


 
hörte sich hir aber anders an..  deswegen mußt ich mal drauf hinweisen das du hir grad die falschen zum Thema NSbau  ansprichst..    so bin dann ma raus zu dem Thema..


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. November 2011)

Moin.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Was war denn hier los.
Es ist und wird ein scheiß Thema bleiben. Es wird immer die geben die sich mühe geben um das Hobby auszuüben und es gibt auch immer welche denen das egal ist.


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. November 2011)

Was ist denn jetzt mit Treffpunkt Westbahnhof?
Ich könnte ja so kommen dann regt sich auch keiner mehr über die MTBiker auf.


----------



## Giuliano.B (8. November 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Moin....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was soll das heißen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. November 2011)

Friedliche Koexistenz vs. sture Paragrafenreiterei, Live and let die - du kannst es nennen wie du willst.

Den einen stört es, wenn irgendwo im Wald einer hopsen will und der andere freut sich, wenn manche auf diese Weise ihren Spaß haben. [coffee]


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. November 2011)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Was soll das heißen?


Die kein benehmen und keine Regeln einahlten. Denen alles egal ist. Oder nicht nachdenken.


----------



## Giuliano.B (8. November 2011)

Ach so meinst du das. Ja, es gibt halt schon Idioten die immer labern "Und wenn der Förster kommt soll der mich ersmtal kriegen blabla...". Kein Wunder wenn sich diejenigen so benehmen wie sie´s auch immer sagen


----------



## Kulminator (8. November 2011)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Ach so meinst du das. Ja, es gibt halt schon Idioten die immer labern "Und wenn der Förster kommt soll der mich ersmtal kriegen blabla...". Kein Wunder wenn sich diejenigen so benehmen wie sie´s auch immer sagen



hey, wir sind die GUTEN ...


----------



## Giuliano.B (8. November 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> hey, wir sind die GUTEN ...



Hat hier jemand das Gegenteil behauptet?


----------



## Kulminator (8. November 2011)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand das Gegenteil behauptet?



nee, aber ich wollte das nicht unerwähnt lassen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. November 2011)

Back to topic: morgen abend 1900 NR.
Was jetzt? Hanau Nordkette, Ede, kannst Du dazu kommen / Anfahrt mit 4/6-rädrig? Gehe mal davon aus dass Rocky auch dabei ist.
Oder:
ab B8, leicht hügelig?
Überlegt's Euch nochmal, gehe dann heute abend noch mal online.
Mittelwarm anziehen, Mädels, es wird frrisch wenn die Vampire kommen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. November 2011)

Hi,

ich würde eine flache Tour ab WBF bevorzugen! 

//rocky


----------



## randi (8. November 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> hey, wir sind die GUTEN ...



das erzählt man vorher immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (8. November 2011)

randi schrieb:


> das erzählt man vorher immer



Ich nicht!


----------



## Kulminator (8. November 2011)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich würde eine flache Tour ab WBF bevorzugen!
> 
> //rocky



ich auch. Wie bereits gesagt, es geht ab 1800...


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. November 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ich auch. Wie bereits gesagt, es geht ab 1800...



Ich werde da sein!


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. November 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ich auch. Wie bereits gesagt, es geht ab 1800...



Hey Dude, 1800 ist bei mir kurz nach dem Frühstück (verwechselt, Frühstück ist ja bei mir um 530)...also vor 1830 gehts gar nicht. Ich versuchs mal, hoffe daß es nicht so wie heute wird und man mir völlig ungeniert Doppeltbelegungen bis um Uhres im Outlook reinhaut.
Muß ja zumindest erst nach Hause und die Klamotten wecheln. Achja, Bike untern Hintern schnallen wäre auch von Vorteil.
Akkus hängen schon am Netz


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. November 2011)

von mir aus auch später


----------



## Kulminator (8. November 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hey Dude, 1800 ist bei mir kurz nach dem Frühstück (verwechselt, Frühstück ist ja bei mir um 530)...also vor 1830 gehts gar nicht. Ich versuchs mal, hoffe daß es nicht so wie heute wird und man mir völlig ungeniert Doppeltbelegungen bis um Uhres im Outlook reinhaut.
> Muß ja zumindest erst nach Hause und die Klamotten wecheln. Achja, Bike untern Hintern schnallen wäre auch von Vorteil.
> Akkus hängen schon am Netz



hört sich nach Stress an   Belassen wir es nun bei 1830?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (8. November 2011)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> von mir aus auch später



sag mal, was issn mit dir los? Hast ne Packung Wuschtigkeitspillen verschluckt?


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. November 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> sag mal, was issn mit dir los? Hast ne Packung Wuschtigkeitspillen verschluckt?



Verstehe ich nicht


----------



## Kulminator (8. November 2011)

na ja, bist mit allem einverstanden ... kein Widerwort ... 

aber passt scho ...  

Finde ich übrigens super, dass du mitkommst...


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. November 2011)

Ich würde eine Tour 1900 ab B8 bevorzugen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. November 2011)

19.00 h könnte auch bei mir klappen. Bei einer früheren Abfahrt bleibt mir nur euch Spaß zu wünschen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. November 2011)

...die Geister, die ich rief...

wenn ichs früh schaffen sollte, dann ab HU
wenn ich erst 1900 schaffe dann B8
Ihr machts mir nicht leicht. Egal wie, ich melde mich auf dem Handy wo / wann es dann was wird.


----------



## hellfish7 (9. November 2011)

ich würde auch gerne mal wieder mitfahren hab im moment nur ne menge für die uni zu tun muss mal sehen wann ich mal weniger hausaufgaben aufhab ...


----------



## Kulminator (9. November 2011)

Für den heutigen NR also 2 Treffpunkte: 
*
1830 HU am Parkplatz Westbahnhof
1900 B8 *


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. November 2011)

sind das dann auch 2 Touren?
Oder fahren wir vom WestBahnhof zur B8?


----------



## Kulminator (9. November 2011)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> sind das dann auch 2 Touren?
> Oder fahren wir vom WestBahnhof zur B8?



wir fahren auf verschlungenen Singletrails durch die Bulau zur B8. Schöne Strecke - auch bei Nacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (9. November 2011)

Wünsch euch viel Spaß! In 2-3 Wochen bin ich wieder fit, so dass ich wieder Touren fahren kann..
Grobe DH Ausritte kann ich bis Januar haken. zum Glück haben die Parks zu.


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. November 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> wir fahren auf verschlungenen Singletrails durch die Bulau zur B8. Schöne Strecke - auch bei Nacht...



Gut, zeitlich passt es mir auch wenn ich ab B8 zusteigen kann. Bis denne.


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. November 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Wünsch euch viel Spaß! In 2-3 Wochen bin ich wieder fit, so dass ich wieder Touren fahren kann..
> Grobe DH Ausritte kann ich bis Januar haken. zum Glück haben die Parks zu.



Dann weiterhin gute Besserung! Trägst Du einen Gilchrist-Verband?
Und erst einmal die Finger weg von groben DH Ausritten > Muskelmanschette antrainieren, da wirken Touren durchaus unterstützend.


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. November 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> wir fahren auf verschlungenen Singletrails durch die Bulau zur B8. Schöne Strecke - auch bei Nacht...



Was habt ihr vor? Wie gesagt zu viele HM wollte ich nicht machen.


----------



## Kulminator (9. November 2011)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was habt ihr vor? Wie gesagt zu viele HM wollte ich nicht machen.



zwischen Westbahnhof und B8 muss man genau eine Autobahnbrücke und eine andere Brücke überqueren - da kommt schon einiges an HM zusammen ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. November 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> zwischen Westbahnhof und B8 muss man genau eine Autobahnbrücke und eine andere Brücke überqueren - da kommt schon einiges an HM zusammen ...



Blödmann!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. November 2011)

Das Hinterland der B8 ist hochalpines Gelände. Fast senkrechte Anstiege lauern dort auf den unbedachten Freizeitradler.


----------



## Kulminator (9. November 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das Hinterland der B8 ist hochalpines Gelände. Fast senkrechte Anstiege lauern dort auf den unbedachten Freizeitradler.



  mal schauen, wann auch du als Blödmann betitelt wirst?!


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. November 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> mal schauen, wann auch du als Blödmann betitelt wirst?!



Jetzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. November 2011)

Es gab Zeiten, da hätte es nicht so lange gedauert.


----------



## Igetyou (9. November 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Dann weiterhin gute Besserung! Trägst Du einen Gilchrist-Verband?
> Und erst einmal die Finger weg von groben DH Ausritten > Muskelmanschette antrainieren, da wirken Touren durchaus unterstützend.


 
Ne der Gilchrist ist seit gestern weg.
Dieses Jahr werden nur noch Touren gefahren. Grobes Geballer werde ich jetzt erstmal für 2-Monate auslassen.

Habe jetzt Physiotherapie!


----------



## Marc555 (9. November 2011)

Hey,
falls es dein Bike mal was gröber braucht, stelle ich mich gerne zu Verfügung. Bis meine Kleine angaloppiert dauert noch bis Januar bis dato hab ich noch grobe Termine frei. Fahr auch nur runter - versprochen!!!

555


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. November 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> ..... Bis meine Kleine angaloppiert dauert noch bis Januar .....
> 
> 555



Oh, was wird es denn. Hoffe mal kein A*R*S*C*L*O*C*H. Wenn doch, dann ein Langständer.....


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. November 2011)

Irgendwie spüre ich meine Oberschenkel doch sehr stark nach dem gestrigen Abend.
War wieder mal eine nette Runde.

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (10. November 2011)

Kulminator: twelve points ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (10. November 2011)

Samstag 1300B8 am Start, mittelschweres Streitross. FahrnFahrnFahrn.


----------



## Kulminator (10. November 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Samstag 1300B8 am Start, mittelschweres Streitross. FahrnFahrnFahrn.



 din badei ...


----------



## Marc555 (10. November 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Oh, was wird es denn. Hoffe mal kein A*R*S*C*L*O*C*H. Wenn doch, dann ein Langständer.....


 
Es wird etwas meiner Gewichtsklasse entsprechendes. Habe mir auch schon eine kleine Auswahl zurechtgelegt. Die Details folgen. Aber es wird etwas über >15 >160 >2.4 


555


----------



## obolator (10. November 2011)

Ich bin am Sa. auch dabei. Wie darf ich denn das mittelschwere Streitroß einordnen? Da ich nur ein Streitroß und ein Pony im Stall stehen habe  würd ich das Touren setup wählen, oder doch die härtere Gangart?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. November 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Es wird etwas meiner Gewichtsklasse entsprechendes. Habe mir auch schon eine kleine Auswahl zurechtgelegt. Die Details folgen. Aber es wird etwas über >15 >160 >2.4
> 
> 
> 555



Cool. Kann man ja mal gespannt sein.



obolator schrieb:


> Ich bin am Sa. auch dabei. Wie darf ich denn das mittelschwere Streitroß einordnen? Da ich nur ein Streitroß und ein Pony im Stall stehen habe  würd ich das Touren setup wählen, oder doch die härtere Gangart?


Dein Spezi reicht. Denke wird die selbe Tour wie letztes mal. Nimm Riegel mit. Mein geheimversteck im Rucksack ist nun auch leer.


----------



## obolator (10. November 2011)

Hab mich sogar wirklilch schon ausgerüstet....


----------



## Igetyou (10. November 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> über >15 >160 >2.4


 
Klingt sehr gut!!
Ich sag nur.......Abfahrt!!!

Ich bin für 200 / 17 /2,5


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. November 2011)

SA 1300 ab B8: DER EINSATZ.

HK muß gehalten werden!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. November 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Klingt sehr gut!!
> Ich sag nur.......Abfahrt!!!
> 
> Ich bin für 200 / 17 /2,5


Wieso, willst deins verkaufen??



Mtb Ede schrieb:


> SA 1300 ab B8: DER EINSATZ.
> 
> HK muß gehalten werden!


----------



## Igetyou (10. November 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wieso, willst deins verkaufen??



Nee nee!! Auf keinen Fall..

Aber das Bike ist einfach geil...kann es nur weiter empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (10. November 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wieso, willst deins verkaufen??



Hey Drillsargent, hält der Soldat rechts etwa eine Bierflasche in der Hand?

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, ja, der Hamburger Hill wird um jeden Preis gehalten...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. November 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hey Drillsargent, hält der Soldat rechts etwa eine Bierflasche in der Hand?
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, ja, der Hamburger Hill wird um jeden Preis gehalten...


Scheint so..... das bin ja dann wohl ICH


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. November 2011)

...niemand hat die Absicht einen Kicker zu errichten...


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. November 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> ...niemand hat die Absicht einen Kicker zu errichten...



Sagte dunnemals der Staatsratsvorsitende Ulbricht's Walter...

achja, bin grade beim Videoschnitt


----------



## Marc555 (11. November 2011)

Gibt es morgen auch eine "on-Board-Kamera" ?
Ich würde mich gerne öfters im TV sehen!


555


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. November 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Gibt es morgen auch eine "on-Board-Kamera" ?
> Ich würde mich gerne öfters im TV sehen!
> 
> 
> 555



Bin für alle Schandtaten bereit  incl. crazy mounting devices


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. November 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Gibt es morgen auch eine "on-Board-Kamera" ?
> Ich würde mich gerne öfters im TV sehen!
> 
> 
> 555


Hört sich so an als kommst du Morgen auch!! 
Haben wir uns eine Rampenlichtsau angelacht


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. November 2011)

Vorgeschmack von der letzten 'on board' session...fehlen noch die Schnipsel von Kulmi einzubauen


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. November 2011)

War ein Cooler Tag.
Die ersten 10 sek. haste ein ganz schön krassen Hüftschwung drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. November 2011)

Moin Jungs,
13.00 Uhr B8.

Kombi, wie immer !


----------



## Kulminator (12. November 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 13.00 Uhr B8.



 geht klar, hab wieder meine Cam dabei...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. November 2011)

Hey, wo sind denn die " War geil heute " Beiträge.
War doch cool oder nicht 

Ich fands heute cool. Nette Leute. Obwohl man Marktplatz Raudis ja nicht als Nett bezeichnen kann


----------



## Marc555 (12. November 2011)

Hetz mich nicht.....

Abgefahrene Runde heute. Bin sehr auf das Vid gespannt. 
Wir müssen mal mit dem Chirurgen verhandeln um Beate neues Leben einzuhauchen. Als Projekt B nach der Sache mit dem Drop und der neuen Line!


555


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. November 2011)

Ich glaube, die Vids kann ich nicht veröffentlichen...

Bin noch am sichten, eine Datei ist irgendwie futsch...

Doch, mein Lieber, war schick, heute


----------



## obolator (12. November 2011)

War totoal schick! Marktplatz rockt und...
...sind wir nicht alle ein wenig Raudi...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Echt klasse gewesen heute. Die Technikstunden können wir wegen mir ruhig öfter machen, ich steh drauf. In einem Jahr gehen wir dann so ab wie diese Jungs hier!

<iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/30910883?title=0&byline=0&portrait=0" width="400" height="225" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="http://vimeo.com/30910883">Nicolai All Mountain Trial 3</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/whyex">Whyex Productions</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>



Wünsch euch was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obolator (12. November 2011)

War totoal schick! Marktplatz rockt und...
...sind wir nicht alle ein wenig Raudi...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Echt klasse gewesen heute. Die Technikstunden können wir wegen mir ruhig öfter machen, ich steh drauf. In einem Jahr gehen wir dann so ab wie diese Jungs hier!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/30910883"]Nicolai All Mountain Trial 3 on Vimeo[/ame]



Wünsch euch was!


----------



## obolator (12. November 2011)

Hm... keine Ahnung was da los war....


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. November 2011)

Auch wenn der HK heute gefallen ist, alleine dem Trixxer zu zu schauen war`s wert...

und die Marktplatz-Action kam gut, und das Treppengefahre, und das Steile am Klappermühlchen, und die Abfahrt von der B Richtung Klappermühlchen, der kleine Kicker an der Querverbindung zum Klappermühlchen, die Big G. Eignungstesttreppe am Denkmal,
die Drops ins Flat,die Treppe am Fiedhof, höllentempomäßiges Windschattenfahren auf der B war schon net schlecht.

...da geht noch was.


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. November 2011)

Ich bringe am Mittwoch mal was mit  da war der Kombi flott unterwegs.
Wie gesagt, das kann ich unmöglich veröffentlichen.


----------



## Kulminator (13. November 2011)

Frühstücksfernsehen!  

Kulmi-Productions proudly resents:


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. November 2011)

Die AHVC Schnipsel fehlen mir dann auch noch...

Gehe jetzt noch mal auf eine fixe 90min Tour


----------



## Marc555 (13. November 2011)

Schicke Vids!

Ohne das ganze Laub und etwas Nacharbeit, könnte sich die Passage glatt zu einem meiner Lieblingsabschnitte entwickeln. Der Abschnitt durch die Hütte muss definitiv auch noch mit drauf.
Ich wäre für einen Northshore aufs Dach mit anschließendem Drop in den Hügel in Richtung Waldautobahn!


555


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. November 2011)

Komme grade von der Strecke zurück. Gruß von Jürgen S., er möchte aus dem Schützengraben geborgen werden.
Einmalig schönes Licht heute, das hätten wir gestern gebraucht.


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. November 2011)

Nächstes Projekt:


Das werde ich auf jeden Fall mal probieren, aber Zeichnungen für ein angetriebenes Upgrade sind hier schon auf meinem Tisch. Muss dem Elektronik Conrad mal einen Besuch abstatten


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. November 2011)

Ich seh schon, 2012 wird das Jahr der Foto und Film Dokumentation. Ich finds gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (14. November 2011)

Zu dem Bild  







Gibt es das Vid.

Muss irgendwo im Koblenzer / Wittlicher Raum sein.


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. November 2011)

Wenn Ihr Rabauken besser fahren würdet als aktuell, würde ich Euch (und mich) auch direkt an der liegenden Kamera vorbeibrettern lassen


----------



## Kulminator (14. November 2011)

hübsches Vid. Klasse Farben. Etwas an der Speedschraube gedreht - macht Laune auf mehr...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. November 2011)

Wegen erneuter Zwangspause habe ich mir gestern dieses in Teilen angesehen.

Unabhängig vom Motiv ist der Unterschied in Bild und Ton ggü. den selbstgedrehten Vids kaum spürbar.


----------



## Igetyou (15. November 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wegen erneuter Zwangspause habe ich mir gestern dieses in Teilen angesehen.
> 
> Unabhängig vom Motiv ist der Unterschied in Bild und Ton ggü. den selbstgedrehten Vids kaum spürbar.


 
Geil!!!

Warum erneute  Zwangspause?? Auch Tossy-Possy?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. November 2011)

Nee, chronisch undichter Dämpfer. Das Ding ging am Samstag wieder zurück zum Hersteller.


----------



## Igetyou (15. November 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nee, chronisch undichter Dämpfer. Das Ding ging am Samstag wieder zurück zum Hersteller.


 
Shit!!


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. November 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Zu dem Bild
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr gut


----------



## obolator (15. November 2011)

Auf jeden Fall, sehr cooles Vid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (16. November 2011)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Schwarzer Riese (Sofasurfer) !
Heute nicht so viel arbeiten!
Wir sehen uns

Gruß, Kombi


----------



## Igetyou (16. November 2011)

Hey Sofa!!
Alles Gute zum B-Day.
Bis später


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. November 2011)

Alles Gute zum Wiegenfest.


----------



## Marc555 (16. November 2011)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

Feiert schön heute abend! (und hebt mit ein Bierchen auf!!!)


555


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. November 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Zu dem Bild
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und der *Förschter* muss ein Freund und Unterstützer der Crew sein...
Da liegen ja sauber (dt. Ordnung) die Raummeter Eichenholz aufgetürmt, ein Trrraum!


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. November 2011)

SOFA: Alles Gute, und herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (16. November 2011)

ich gratuliere später mit Handschlag und Küsschen ....


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (16. November 2011)

Hey Jungs,
Danke für die Glückwünsche.
Trink jetzt noch nen Wiskey*lol*


----------



## obolator (17. November 2011)

Hey Sofa, auch von meiner Seit alles gute!!! - Leider einen Tag zu spät.

Ihr hatte mir doch einen Shop empfohlen, könnt Ihr mir den noch mal aufgeben? Falls Ihr was am WE startet, ich kann leider ´nicht - aber da kann ich den Hobel ja evtl. zum Shop bringen... 

Wünsch euch was!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. November 2011)

obolator schrieb:


> Hey Sofa, auch von meiner Seit alles gute!!! - Leider einen Tag zu spät.
> 
> Ihr hatte mir doch einen Shop empfohlen, könnt Ihr mir den noch mal aufgeben? Falls Ihr was am WE startet, ich kann leider ´nicht - aber da kann ich den Hobel ja evtl. zum Shop bringen...
> 
> Wünsch euch was!



Danke 
Das mit dem shop haste glaube mit den anderen beredet..sorry


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. November 2011)

Männers, 
wer ist am Samstag am Start? Ggfs. auch schon ab 1230 ?


----------



## Kulminator (17. November 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Männers,
> wer ist am Samstag am Start? Ggfs. auch schon ab 1230 ?



negativ, sorry


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. November 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Männers,
> wer ist am Samstag am Start? Ggfs. auch schon ab 1230 ?


So wie es sich Gestern angehört hat, sind so ziemlig alle verplant. 
Bin am WE nicht im Bundesland.
Igetyou hatte aber gefragt ( ohne Gewähr )


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. November 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Männers,
> wer ist am Samstag am Start? Ggfs. auch schon ab 1230 ?



Leider nein, sind das ganze WE in MA.

Obolator: Bikeshop kann ich keinen uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Der Stenger in Hösbach ist Spezialized Händler, kann die" das ist normal Taktik" aber auch sehr gut, Tagesform und Kontaktperson entscheiden...


----------



## Igetyou (18. November 2011)

Ich würde gerne fahren.
Bin gestern für 15 min Rennrad gefahren. Weiss nicht ob das so gut für meine Schulter war. Die Sitzposition ist beim Renner auch viel kopflastiger. Bei meinem Trek müsste es besser gehen.
Ich werde morgen früh mal abwarten und dann wieder hier posten...


----------



## Kulminator (18. November 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Bin gestern für 15 min Rennrad gefahren.



:kotz: wir waren kurz davor, dich zu mögen. Und nun das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (18. November 2011)

Steve Peat fährt auch Rennrad!!


----------



## Kulminator (18. November 2011)

du kannst eine Verfehlung nicht mit einer anderen Verfehlung rechtfertigen... der Bussgeldbescheid geht heute noch raus....


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (18. November 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> du kannst eine Verfehlung nicht mit einer anderen Verfehlung rechtfertigen... der Bussgeldbescheid geht heute noch raus....


Es lebe die Deutsche Bürokratie....... 
Grüße aus Thüringen.......


----------



## Marc555 (18. November 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Es lebe die Deutsche Bürokratie.......
> Grüße aus Thüringen.......



Soll froh sein, das es nur 15 Minuten waren. 1 Minute länger und wäre ein Straftatbestand!!!

555


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. November 2011)

Mahlzeit,

nachdem ja alle Spessartwölfe in der Welt unterwegs sind, meine Gattin schwer erkältet und völlig ohne Stimme...sattel ich jetzt die Hühner und gehe auf eine ausgedehnte Runde durchs Revier. Bericht folgt.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. November 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Steve Peat fährt auch Rennrad!!



Peaty ist im Gegensatz zu dir (und uns) aber auch DH-Weltmeister.

Ja, draussen herrscht wirkliches Kaiserwetter.


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. November 2011)

Ja, das war heute ein ausgedehnte Runde durchs Revier:

Erst mal Ri HK:




Der Drache der Alten Burg ist noch in voller Schönheit da, man hat ihm sogar seine losen Schuppen wieder befestigt 

Danach mal Ausschau nach einer geeigneten Location für ein CableCam Shot gehalten 

Dann auf den Kamm.

Dann seitwärts runter  so gut es eben im Laub ging





E bissl Posing mit dem Goldenen Pferd:





Weiter runter in Tal, über die Staatsgrenze, drüben wieder hoch zum Frohnbügel. Dann Ri Fernblick, dann hoch auf die Schwedenschanze, runter & Schöne Aussicht oberhalb der Weinberge:





Noch mal geniessen, dann über schwierige Pfade und Laub nach Michelbach.





Hoch zum Wanderheim, rüber zur Beate mit Körbchengröße A, runterbrettern & Ri Home.

Btw., *no one left behind*...Jürgen S. etwas abseits gefunden & geborgen. Alle Pferde im Stall 

Glaube, gehe heute abend zum Extreme-Couching über.


----------



## Marc555 (19. November 2011)

Schöne Pics, Kombi.

Hab mir jetzt auch ne HelmCam gebastelt. Bedeutet für euch, dass ihr jetzt nicht mehr ohne Hose den HK ´runterbrettern könnt. 

Hier ein paar bewegte Bilder von heute Mittag. Morgen wird dann auf den Hometrails getestet incl. ungewöhnliche Perspektive.



555


----------



## Marc555 (19. November 2011)

...und noch´n Gedicht!




555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (20. November 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> ...und noch´n Gedicht!
> 
> 
> 555



 So kennen wir Dich


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. November 2011)

Bin auch wieder im Lande.
Schöne Bilder Kombi.


----------



## Marc555 (20. November 2011)

Nach einer kleinen Inspektion meiner Hometrails fiel mir doch glatt dieser schmale Roadgap auf. Frisch gebaut sozusagen. Verlockend für alle BigBikes. Nur die Anfahrt ist noch bescheidener als die am HK!







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]



555


----------



## Igetyou (20. November 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Nach einer kleinen Inspektion meiner Hometrails fiel mir doch glatt dieser schmale Roadgap auf. Frisch gebaut sozusagen. Verlockend für alle BigBikes. Nur die Anfahrt ist noch bescheidener als die am HK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo ist das??
Das Gap schau mächtig aus!!


----------



## Marc555 (20. November 2011)

Um die Trailtouristen davon abzuhalten morgen mit dem Reisebus anzureisen, sag ich mal "Secret-Trail". Wobei man bei diesem Mannschaftsbunker direkt am Weg nur bedingt von einem Secret sprechen kann. Wenn du wieder fit bist, können wir ja mal eine kleine Expedition starten!!!
Der Gap geht halt über eine normale Waldautobahn. Weite bis zur Landung ca. 4-5 Meter und Höhe ca. 1,80 m.

Die Bauherren haben auch weitere Werke ausgebessert und neu gebaut (Drop, Double ...) 
Dank und Anerkennung dafür.  Ich verneige mich voller Erfurcht! Und hoffe der Trail wird nicht gleich wieder Geschichte.


555


----------



## Igetyou (20. November 2011)

Fahren kann ich schon wieder.Richtig abwärts wird jedoch ein wenig dauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (21. November 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Fahren kann ich schon wieder.Richtig abwärts wird jedoch ein wenig dauern.



deshalb RehaNightride: *morgen 1800 Westbahnhof lockere Flachlandrunde*... .


----------



## Igetyou (21. November 2011)

Geht klar!!!
City-Trails by night


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. November 2011)

Da ich keinen Westbahnhof bei mir in unmittelbarer Nähe habe, biete ich morgen 1800 ab Bushaltestelle Karlstein Kimmelsteich einen NR an.


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. November 2011)

1800, das ist ja kurz nach dem Frühstück 

Da meine Holde immer noch ausser Gefecht ist, besteht die Möglichkeit daß ich morgen abend aufs Rad kann. Wenn ich mich denn früh genug in FFM loseisen kann...
Melde mich per Handy.


----------



## Kulminator (23. November 2011)

Vorankündigung für kommenden Mittwoch, bekannter Ort und bekannte Uhrzeit. Diesmal mit anschliessendem "Umweg" über den Hanauer Weihnachtsmarkt ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. November 2011)

Ich glaube, gestern auf der Strecke habe ich 1,2 Mio Kcal rausgehauen...jedenfalls hatte ich danach einen Kohldampf für 2 und habe die für 2 Personen gedachte Rest-Lasagne verklappt 

NR war wieder mal sehr spassig.
Kommende Woche, Mi, solange das Wetter mitspielt, spiele ich auch mit plus Glühwein.


----------



## Igetyou (23. November 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Vorankündigung für kommenden Mittwoch, bekannter Ort und bekannte Uhrzeit. Diesmal mit anschliessendem "Umweg" über den Hanauer Weihnachtsmarkt ...


 
ROCK´N`ROLL

Jo der Nighride war super!
Werde mir am Wochenende schöne Thermosocken kaufen...
Ne Lange Hose kann sytle-polizeitechnisch auch nicht schaden.


----------



## Kulminator (23. November 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ich glaube, gestern auf der Strecke habe ich 1,2 Mio Kcal rausgehauen...jedenfalls hatte ich danach einen Kohldampf für 2 und habe die für 2 Personen gedachte Rest-Lasagne verklappt



kein Wunder ... bist ja mit gefühlt doppelter Lichtgeschwindigkeit durch die Trails gejagt


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. November 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> kein Wunder ... bist ja mit gefühlt doppelter Lichtgeschwindigkeit durch die Trails gejagt



Nee, hatte nur doppelt Lampen an 

Ansonsten fuhr ich mit *Mopsgeschwindigkeit*


----------



## Igetyou (23. November 2011)

Nach ein zwei Glühwein habe ICH die Lampen an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (24. November 2011)

Jemand am Samstag unterwegs???
Shuttle? HK? Hätte noch Termine frei!


----------



## Kulminator (25. November 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Jemand am Samstag unterwegs???
> Shuttle? HK? Hätte noch Termine frei!



äääächt?  lässt sich einrichten... Sag an: wann und wo?


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. November 2011)

Krank


----------



## Kulminator (25. November 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Krank



Seuche?


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. November 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Seuche?



Vererbt von meinem Weibe: keine Stimme mehr (da auch zu viel gebabbeld, bin ja natürlich & unvernünftig zur Arbeit gegangen), Kopfgrippe...
Weisst ja, wenn ich schon mal Tee in Großgebinden statt Espresso trinke, dann muss ich krank sein.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. November 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Vererbt von meinem Weibe: keine Stimme mehr (da auch zu viel gebabbeld, bin ja natürlich & unvernünftig zur Arbeit gegangen), Kopfgrippe...
> Weisst ja, wenn ich schon mal Tee in Großgebinden statt Espresso trinke, dann muss ich krank sein.



Gute Besserung 
Ich kann morgen nicht, Sonntag ist noch fraglich *sorry*


----------



## Marc555 (25. November 2011)

Soooo.
Bin leider raus fürs WE. Die Kleene ist krank. Da hat Papa pflegedienst.


555


----------



## obolator (25. November 2011)

Na dann bin ich ja wenigstens nich der einzige den es erwischt hat. BIn auch raus fürs WE wünsch alle andewren entweder viel Spaß oder gute Besserung....


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. November 2011)

Ich würde heute fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (26. November 2011)

Es gibt sehr schöne Neuigkeiten vom Secret, sollten wir genießen solange es noch möglich ist, denn seine Tage sind gezählt...vielleicht hat morgen jemand Lust dazu ?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (26. November 2011)

Hey klappt morgen nicht. Muss das ganze WE Arbeiten. Notzustand auf Arbeit.
Was ist denn jetzt schon wieder, Ede? *HEUL*


----------



## Igetyou (26. November 2011)

Ich kann morgen frühestens um 14:30 in HU sein.Bock zu fahren hätte ich schon..Ich würde  versuchen ein paar Jungs aus ALZ und Umgebung zu erreichen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. November 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Es gibt sehr schöne Neuigkeiten vom Secret, sollten wir genießen solange es noch möglich ist, denn seine Tage sind gezählt...vielleicht hat morgen jemand Lust dazu ?



Liege noch flach...durch meinen Körper geistern noch Pillen & Bazillen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










 Wenn ein S stirbt, wird ein TS geboren, sagt eine alte Trapper-Weisheit. Lebbe geht weider.

Achja, was ich letzten Sonntag noch bei der Beate bemerkt hatte: man ist mit großem Gerät unterwegs, unterhalb der Trasse wird wohl einiges freigemacht und weitere Teile der Beate sind schon durch grobe Reifenspuren in Mitleidenschaft gezogen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (27. November 2011)

Kombi: Gute Besserung!

Ich mach mich dann mal fertig. Werde bestimmt wieder den Lonesome Trek Rider treffen der grundsätzlich 2x den HK rauffährt. Gestern hat er mir erzählt das er ein 901 mit HS für seinen AlpX bestellt hat und das ihm Gewicht nichts ausmacht. Ist halt auch erst 21 Lenze der Gute...


----------



## Igetyou (27. November 2011)

Bin raus!!!Gestern auf der Familienfeier gab es gutes Bier..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (27. November 2011)

Nase läuft und fit geht anders. Na ja, für kurze Runden um den Westbahnhof und für Glühwein am Weihnachtsmarkt reichts gerade noch...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. November 2011)

Bei mir beginnt am Mittwoch die Weihnachtsfeiersaison.

Am Dämpfer wurde das Ventil getauscht, mal sehen wann ich es schaffe den Bock abzuholen und das Ding zu testen.

Jetzt ohne Laub werden sie die Sturmschäden beseitigen. Da liegt einiges rum und die üblichen Rückespuren bleiben nicht aus. Aber vielleicht ergeben sich dadurch auch neue Routenvarianten.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (29. November 2011)

An alle Wölfe: Die Freireiter treffen sich am Freitag zum alljährlichen Glühweinumtrunk auf dem Frankfurter Weihnachtsmarkt. Wir würden uns freuen, wenn der eine oder andere Wolf auf dabei ist.
02.12.2011 um 19Uhr an Eisernen Steg!

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. November 2011)

Geil,
hier wurde mal wieder ein automatisches Übersetzungsprogramm sinnfrei angewendet 

Hier kommt eine stabile und leichte Plattform-Pedal, das funktioniert gut vor allem für anspruchsvolle Aufgaben. Wir aktualisiert die klassische, die sudpin Pro Pedale zu halten mit den sich ständig entwickelnden Schmutz und Freeride-Stil Wir im Verstand gehalten, die einige Tricks mehr als einmal, wenn sie schlagen, während wir die neue Sudpin entwerfen waren. Begab es viel leichter und auch mit zusätzlichen Kreuz Balken ACHSENABSCHNITT Spitze biegen Lasten. Nun ist die Pedale Höhe bis 15 mm reduziert. Wir enthalten auch hier-Ersatz-Stifte, weil wir wissen, dass Sie sie benötigen! Technische Daten:  Gewicht: 305 Gramm  Material: 7075-T6 Aluminium CNC-gemacht Cr-Mo-Achse  Pedal Größe (LxBxH): 90x90x15mm  gedichtete Industrielager Präzision  Ersatz-Pins enthalten  Laser gravierte


----------



## Igetyou (29. November 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Geil,
> hier wurde mal wieder ein automatisches Übersetzungsprogramm sinnfrei angewendet
> 
> Hier kommt eine stabile und leichte Plattform-Pedal, das funktioniert gut vor allem für anspruchsvolle Aufgaben. Wir aktualisiert die klassische, die sudpin Pro Pedale zu halten mit den sich ständig entwickelnden Schmutz und Freeride-Stil Wir im Verstand gehalten, die einige Tricks mehr als einmal, wenn sie schlagen, während wir die neue Sudpin entwerfen waren. Begab es viel leichter und auch mit zusätzlichen Kreuz Balken ACHSENABSCHNITT Spitze biegen Lasten. Nun ist die Pedale Höhe bis 15 mm reduziert. Wir enthalten auch hier-Ersatz-Stifte, weil wir wissen, dass Sie sie benötigen! Technische Daten:  Gewicht: 305 Gramm  Material: 7075-T6 Aluminium CNC-gemacht Cr-Mo-Achse  Pedal Größe (LxBxH): 90x90x15mm  gedichtete Industrielager Präzision  Ersatz-Pins enthalten  Laser gravierte



Geil!!

305g sind gut.


----------



## Igetyou (29. November 2011)

Hallo an alle

Start: Morgen 1800 Wesbahnhof 
Ziel: Weihnachtsmarkt Hanau 

Wer ist alles dabei?


----------



## Kulminator (29. November 2011)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> An alle Wölfe: Die Freireiter treffen sich am Freitag zum alljährlichen Glühweinumtrunk auf dem Frankfurter Weihnachtsmarkt. Wir würden uns freuen, wenn der eine oder andere Wolf auf dabei ist.
> 02.12.2011 um 19Uhr an Eisernen Steg!
> 
> Gruß
> Marco



Danke für die Einladung...

 wie schon geschrieben kann ich dieses Jahr an diesem denkwürdigen Ereignis nicht anwesend sein


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. November 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Hallo an alle
> 
> Start: Morgen 1800 Wesbahnhof
> Ziel: Weihnachtsmarkt Hanau
> ...



Seit Freitag ununterbrochen in Schulungen (ich schule!), war nicht mehr abzusagen, Stimme noch schwer geschädigt. Mir gehts zwar schon leidlich besser, aber aufs Radl und draussen, das mache ich besser nicht. 
Macht mal ohne mich.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. November 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Hallo an alle
> 
> Start: Morgen 1800 Wesbahnhof
> Ziel: Weihnachtsmarkt Hanau
> ...



Sorry, heute beginnt die diesjährige Weihnachtsfeierseason.


----------



## Igetyou (2. Dezember 2011)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Dezember 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Fährt morgen jemand?



Super-fit bin ich noch nicht, habe aber die Woche ganz gut überstanden. Wenn es nicht gerade mäßig und mehr regnet, dann würde ich ein nicht zu schweres Ründchen drehen. Entscheidet sich halt im Laufe des Vormittags.
Auf Ede können wir bestimmt zählen.
Ich melde mich dann morgen noch mal per post.


----------



## Igetyou (2. Dezember 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Super-fit bin ich noch nicht, habe aber die Woche ganz gut überstanden. Wenn es nicht gerade mäßig und mehr regnet, dann würde ich ein nicht zu schweres Ründchen drehen. Entscheidet sich halt im Laufe des Vormittags.
> Auf Ede können wir bestimmt zählen.
> Ich melde mich dann morgen noch mal per post.




Klingt doch super!!
Wir schreiben morgen früh hier!!!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann, wenn überhaubt am Sonntag. 
Die Arbeit frisst mich gerade auf. Der Sonntag entscheidet wie ich mich fühle. Habe jetzt knapp 2 Wochen durchgearbeitet.
Bock habe ich auf alle fälle mal wieder.


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Dezember 2011)

Moin, was geht ?


----------



## Igetyou (3. Dezember 2011)

13:00 b8?


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Dezember 2011)

Für mich o.k.


----------



## Igetyou (3. Dezember 2011)

Was sagt der Kombinatschef?


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Dezember 2011)

Fitness: Zero!

Habe grade mal die Strasse gekehrt und im Hof Blätter zusammengekehrt. Schweissgebadet. Ich lass das besser, fahrt ohne mich. Sonst brauche ich nächste Woche nicht an Arbeiten zu denken (schön wärs', aber sonst fallen die Aktien )


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Dezember 2011)

Wird mir zum Biken jetzt auch zu nass, werde auf Trailbegehung umswitchen.
Falls da jemand Lust zu hat, 1300 ab Parkplatz Ziegelei Alzenau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (4. Dezember 2011)

Moin Jungs,
was ein shit Wetter.


----------



## Marc555 (4. Dezember 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> was ein shit Wetter.



Hast ja so recht! Nicht mal ne Halle in der Nähe um die Dirtskills zu verbessern!
Gibts die Paintballhalle in Hanau eigentlich noch??? Konditionstraining deluxe sach ich nur.

555


----------



## Igetyou (4. Dezember 2011)

Jep..Richtiges Scheißwetter


----------



## Kulminator (4. Dezember 2011)

ach, wenn man erst mal an der Glühweinbude steht, ist das Wetter eigentlich unwichtig 

Wünsche euch einen tollen 2. Advent


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Dezember 2011)

Soo toll ist der 2. Advent nicht, darf zu Hause Krankenschwester (oder heisst das Krankenbruder ) spielen...

Habe es aber immerhin mal auf die Rolle geschafft


----------



## Marc555 (4. Dezember 2011)

Komme geradewegs mit Double5 aus dem Wald. Trails im Schritttempo macht einfach keinen Spaß. Alles glatt wie Schmierseife. Also leider wieder viel zu viel Waldautobahn gefahren. 

Verregnete Grüße
555 und 55


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (5. Dezember 2011)

Wenn das Wetter morgen passt 18:00 Westbahnhof.


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Dezember 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Um noch mal die Werbetrommel zu rühren:
> 
> Weihnachtsfeier der Spessartwölfe, gebucht ist ja bereits:
> 
> ...



O'zapft is! Angetreten, alle die sich gemeldet haben!


----------



## Igetyou (6. Dezember 2011)

Komme wahrscheinlich alleine..Hoffentlich wird dieses Wochenende das Wetter besser.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (7. Dezember 2011)

19.31 Uhr habe ich schon das 1. Bier bestellt. 
Freu mich.


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Dezember 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> O'zapft is! Angetreten, alle die sich gemeldet haben!



Hast du angst das ich nicht komme?
Bringe den HotRod mit.

// Rocky


----------



## Igetyou (9. Dezember 2011)

Morgen jemand bock auf ne Tour!!??
Das Wetter soll Sa. und So. ganz gut werden. 
Keine Wasser von oben nur von untern 

Ride on...


----------



## Kulminator (9. Dezember 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Morgen jemand bock auf ne Tour!!??
> Das Wetter soll Sa. und So. ganz gut werden.
> Keine Wasser von oben nur von untern
> 
> Ride on...



ich bin grundsätzlich dabei ... muss nur ein zwei andere Sachen koordinieren - u.a. schon wieder einen Besuch von der Firma mit dem grossen T im Logo.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (9. Dezember 2011)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hast du angst das ich nicht komme?
> Bringe den HotRod mit.
> 
> // Rocky



Wann holt der Herr mich denn ab???


----------



## Igetyou (9. Dezember 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ich bin grundsätzlich dabei ... muss nur ein zwei andere Sachen koordinieren - u.a. schon wieder einen Besuch von der Firma mit dem grossen T im Logo.



Weißt du wann die Firma mit dem großen T zu dir kommt??


----------



## Kulminator (9. Dezember 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Weißt du wann die Firma mit dem großen T zu dir kommt??



ja klar: pünktlich zwischen 8 und 12 Uhr. Eventuell auch später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (9. Dezember 2011)

Hehe.Gute Zeitangabe!!Also du kannst ab ca. 13-14 Uhr.Was treibt der Rest der Bande.Umgestiegen auf Rollerblades


----------



## Marc555 (9. Dezember 2011)

Rollerblades du Wurst!
War heute knapp drei Stunden relativ spassfrei auf Waldautobahnen unterwegs. Hab ausgesehen als hätte ich die braunen-extrem-Masern!
Die Trails total vermatscht und sonst siehts aus wie nach einer Agent Orange Attacke. 


555


----------



## Igetyou (9. Dezember 2011)

Das hört sich doch super an...Bist du morgen auch dabei?


----------



## Marc555 (9. Dezember 2011)

Nein leider nicht. Tag ist schon verplant!

Euch viel Schbass.

555


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Dezember 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch super an...Bist du morgen auch dabei?



1300B8? Wäre dann da.


----------



## Igetyou (9. Dezember 2011)

Check..Geht klar!
Roman packst du's bis 1300?


----------



## Kulminator (10. Dezember 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Check..Geht klar!
> Roman packst du's bis 1300?



Sollte machbar sein. Wenn nicht, komme ich nach. Will auf jeden Fall aufs Bike und mir die braunen Masern holen


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. Dezember 2011)

1300 B8 bin ich dabei.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. Dezember 2011)

Kombi, 12.40 bei dir!? Also wie immer!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Dezember 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Kombi, 12.40 bei dir!? Also wie immer!!



Sowieso. Steige mal so langsam in meine Wathose


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. Dezember 2011)

Coole Runde heute. 

Jetzt mal langsam fertig machen für die Weihnachtsfeier   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bis gleich


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. Dezember 2011)

Lebt ihr noch?


----------



## Marc555 (11. Dezember 2011)

Jaaaaaa, der lebt noch, der lebt noch, der lebt noch ... jaaaa der ist noch nicht tot!
Kam doch noch mal auf die Piste. Leider nur unspektakuläre WAB.
Sorry Igetyou... war zu kurzfristig und nicht planbar. 
C U next time!

555


----------



## Hot Rod1 (11. Dezember 2011)

Es war wie jedes Jahr ein riesen Spaß mit euch. Danke nochmals für die Einladung.
Schönen Abend noch.
Marco


----------



## Igetyou (11. Dezember 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Sorry Igetyou... war zu kurzfristig und nicht planbar.
> C U next time!
> 
> 555



Kein Ding.
War mir auch zu kalt + leichten Muskelkarter von Sa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obolator (11. Dezember 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Lebt ihr noch?


 
Naja, zumindest so einigermaßen. - Wollte eh mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen geben...

Die letzten zwei Wochen hat es mich gesundheitsmäßig ganz schön erwischt, gleichzeitig noch Hochbetrieb auf der Arbeit. Das wird sich wohl auch bis zum Jahresende hinziehen...

Aber ich schau immer mal wieder rein!
Gruß


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Dezember 2011)

Schee wars! Hatte mir gestern zur SW-WF ganz schön den Ranzen vollgefressen  und dann lange geschlafen (800 )
Heute dann nur mal Rollator, mit den Nichten/Neffen (4 und 6 Jahre - O Gott, das haben wir ja erfolgreich hinter uns gebracht) auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt, danach Pfannkuchen backen und ansonsten arbeiten fürs grosse S...
GN8!


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Dezember 2011)

Ach ja, das_ Du-Wanne _Video vom HK (2.11.2011 !?) hab ich mir mal angesehen und davon einen Hautausschlag bekommen.


----------



## Kulminator (12. Dezember 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Schee wars! Hatte mir gestern zur SW-WF ganz schön den Ranzen vollgefressen  und dann lange geschlafen (800 )
> Heute dann nur mal Rollator, mit den Nichten/Neffen (4 und 6 Jahre - O Gott, das haben wir ja erfolgreich hinter uns gebracht) auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt, danach Pfannkuchen backen und ansonsten arbeiten fürs grosse S...
> GN8!



ich habe mein Pulver schon am Samstag verschossen. Sonntags hat es nur fürs heimische Sofa und (unter Protest) für nen Glühwein am Weihnachtsmarkt gereicht...


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. Dezember 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Jaaaaaa, der lebt noch, der lebt noch, der lebt noch ... jaaaa der ist noch nicht tot!
> Kam doch noch mal auf die Piste. Leider nur unspektakuläre WAB.
> Sorry Igetyou... war zu kurzfristig und nicht planbar.
> C U next time!
> ...



...der Holzmichel ?

SW-WF 

HK-CB stopft gut !


----------



## Marc555 (12. Dezember 2011)

extra for Kombi:
check it out for scooter action
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qn0507g5H_g"]Razor Scooter tricks      - YouTube[/nomedia]  

und HK
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5tzQfPwjso"]Secret Trail Hahnenkamm 19+20.11.2011 (720p)      - YouTube[/nomedia]  


greetz

555


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Dezember 2011)

Razors bei 45 Sek. 
Mords timing habens ja drauf, die Bengel
Will trotzdem nicht mehr 10 Jahre alt sein


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Dezember 2011)

Und das HK ist wirklich gut, wenigstens ein Zeitgenosse der den ST würdig zu nehmen weiss


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. Dezember 2011)

Scooter Action  Was der das Ding rumwirbelt


----------



## Hüby (12. Dezember 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Und das HK ist wirklich gut, wenigstens ein Zeitgenosse der den ST würdig zu nehmen weiss


 

das is der Lattu.. soviel zum Thema Secret..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Dezember 2011)

MoinMoin,

alles gute zum Geburtstag, Patrick!


*gesendet von meinem Arbeitsplatz*


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. Dezember 2011)

Moin Moin,
Na dann auch alles Gute von mir. Bleib wie du bist.






*auchvonarbeitgeschrieben*


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Dezember 2011)

Und wieder ein Jahr mehr auf der Uhr!

Auch von mir alles Gute Ede.


----------



## Kulminator (13. Dezember 2011)

da schliesse ich mich dem Kreise der Gratulanten gerne an. Alles Gute, Ede und immer sturzfreie Ausritte...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Dezember 2011)

Auch von mir die allerbesten Wünsche zum B-Day.
Lass dich schön feiern.


----------



## obolator (13. Dezember 2011)

Alles Gute, lass Dich feiern!


----------



## Marc555 (13. Dezember 2011)

Glückwunsch zum Purzeltag.

Möge die Macht mit dir sein. 


555


----------



## Igetyou (13. Dezember 2011)

Von mir auch alles Gute!


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich danke Euch, Jungs. Mal sehen wie es weiter geht...je oller umso doller, würd ich mal sagen.

Ride on.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (14. Dezember 2011)

Mal was aus der Region etwas aufwärts der Kinzig

:http://www.fuldaerzeitung.de/nachri...Problem-mit-wildem-Mountainbiken;art40,485823

555


----------



## obolator (14. Dezember 2011)

Wenn das Wetter hält wäre das hier ne ganz feine Sache. Das Video von der Strecke mmacht auf jedenfall Bock

Was meint Ihr?

http://dudestuff.de.tl/


----------



## Igetyou (15. Dezember 2011)

Das ist am Feldberg oder?


----------



## obolator (15. Dezember 2011)

Soweit ich das Verstanden habe ist das die Rinne in Darmstadt. Gibt es hier auch zig Beiträge zu.  Auch das ein oder andere Video


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Dezember 2011)

obolator schrieb:


> Soweit ich das Verstanden habe ist das die Rinne in Darmstadt. Gibt es hier auch zig Beiträge zu.  Auch das ein oder andere Video



Naja, habe die alte Rinne am Frankenstein etwas anders in Erinnerung. Dennoch interessantes Vid, halt die Frage, ob es eine längere Strecke ist.

Beim 2ten Vid würde ich auch sagen, Feldberg. Aber lassen wir das mal die die Exberdde beurteilen.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. Dezember 2011)

Moin Leute,
das Wetter sieht gar nicht soo schlecht aus, schaffe es aber nicht aufs bike heute.

Viel wichtiger, heute Abend nettes beisammensein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Dezember 2011)

Dito, nach Weihnachtsfeier spät rausgekommen. Pfriemel jetzt an der Cable Cam rum, das Gebilde gewinnt an Form.
Biken heute abend mental im Kumpelskreis.


----------



## Hüby (19. Dezember 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Naja, habe die alte Rinne am Frankenstein etwas anders in Erinnerung. Dennoch interessantes Vid, halt die Frage, ob es eine längere Strecke ist.
> .


 
also die alte Rinne isses auf jeden nich denn die war 1 schattiger und viel länger.. 2 mörder Sprünge drinn.. 3 vom neuen Förster geplättet und als Zugabe Polizei im Wald um ein wiederherstellen zu vermeiden..  

wurde mal gemunkelt das da was neues geben soll.. das wirds dann wohl sein..


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Dezember 2011)

Werde heute abend mal die Spikes aufziehen 
...für Weihnachtspause-biken


----------



## Igetyou (20. Dezember 2011)

Liegt in Hu Schnee??
Hier im Harz liegt ab ca 500Hm etwas Schnee


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Dezember 2011)

Leicht gepudert, allerdings sehr nass. Vermutlich ist die Pracht morgen schon wieder passé.


----------



## Kulminator (20. Dezember 2011)

Heute früh hätte man schon vergessen können, dass man sich in HU aufhält. Richtig tolles Winterwonderland. Im Moment wieder Tauwetter ... aber in den höheren Lagen soll es liegenbleiben...


----------



## Igetyou (20. Dezember 2011)

Am Mittwoch/Donnerstag mache ich ein Snowride im Harz. Fotos stelle ich dann rein.

Rock Shox Reverb ist mittlerweile angekommen --> DEFEKT!!
Undicht und Remote-kaputt!
Habe ich schon zurück geschickt. Ersatz kommt in 4-6 Wochen.
Genauso durchgefallen wie Crank Brothers.:kotz:
Wann kommt die Stütze von Fox raus ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Meine Joplin soll am 10 Jan eintreffen.

Fahre jetzt mit einer normalen Stütze. Bikegewicht 12.4 kg

Grüße aus dem Harz


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. Dezember 2011)

Na da hoffe ich mal auf die KS...ich hatte heute schon meinen Spass mit dem Schnee.


----------



## Igetyou (20. Dezember 2011)

Wo biste gefahren?? HK


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Dezember 2011)

Also, ich fahre jetzt auf der Rolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke eher auf das Spiel.... Hilfe die ersten Flocken fallen und FFM geht im Chaos unter.

Mich hat leider die Erkältung geholt. Hoffe das es vor Weihnachten vorbei ist.


----------



## Hüby (20. Dezember 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch/Donnerstag mache ich ein Snowride im Harz. Fotos stelle ich dann rein.
> 
> Rock Shox Reverb ist mittlerweile angekommen --> DEFEKT!!
> Undicht und Remote-kaputt!
> ...


 
die KS halten.. fahren einige von uns schon seit Jahren.. gab bisher nur einma beim Präsy nen Problem..das war aber bei fetten MinusGraden.. im Kaumm aufe Heizung gelegt und..


----------



## Igetyou (20. Dezember 2011)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/229037/


----------



## Kulminator (20. Dezember 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/229037/



übelst


----------



## Igetyou (20. Dezember 2011)

Hüby schrieb:


> die KS halten.. fahren einige von uns schon seit Jahren.. gab bisher nur einma beim Präsy nen Problem..das war aber bei fetten MinusGraden.. im Kaumm aufe Heizung gelegt und..



KS hat bei meinem Pitch auch gut gehalten.Jedoch ohne Remote-Hebel


----------



## Igetyou (20. Dezember 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> übelst



Ich Find's auch voll geil.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Dezember 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/229037/



Outch


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. Dezember 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Wo biste gefahren?? HK



Leider nur mit dem LKW in FFM...


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Dezember 2011)

Morgen um 1500 fällt der Hammer. Faxen dicke. 1800 Glühwein rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (23. Dezember 2011)

Wünsche euch allen jetzt schon ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest  mit tollen Goodies  unterm Baum und erholsame Feiertage (da bin ich sicher nicht der einzige, der es nötig hat). 

Vielleicht klappt es nach Weihnachten mal wieder mit ner gemeinsamen Runde im Revier...


----------



## Igetyou (23. Dezember 2011)

Danke danke!
Wünsch euch auch ein frohes Fest..

http://vimeo.com/m/33186972


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (23. Dezember 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Danke danke!
> Wünsch euch auch ein frohes Fest..
> 
> http://vimeo.com/m/33186972



Bestes Geschenk bis jetzt.   
*
Euch allen ein Schönes Weihnachtsfest.*


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. Dezember 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Danke danke!
> Wünsch euch auch ein frohes Fest..
> 
> http://vimeo.com/m/33186972



Alter Verwalter...

Mein Christkind ist auch schon gekooo oooohhhh ooooooooohhhh mmmen! 

Kann nur die Bilder nicht hochladen, Java schmiert ab


----------



## Marc555 (23. Dezember 2011)

Bin bei meiner heutigen Tour wieder auf seltsame Objekte gestoßen!
look what i found:






[/url][/IMG]

555


----------



## Igetyou (24. Dezember 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Bin bei meiner heutigen Tour wieder auf seltsame Objekte gestoßen!
> look what i found:
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde sagen im neuen Jahr  müssen wir mal bei dir in der Gegend fahren!! 

Hast du dein stahlgefedertes Ross schon??

Frohe Weihnachten 
Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Dezember 2011)

Heute biken ?...kleiner Scherz


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Dezember 2011)

Damit ist das Christkind gekommen. Nach Abstrippen der unnötigen Elemente sind es noch 19 Gramm


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Dezember 2011)

Hierüber muss noch mal gesprochen werden:

"Ente mit Whisky"Man kaufe eine Ente von 3 Kilo (für 6 Personen) und eine Flasche Whisky.
Dazu Salz, Pfeffer, Oliven und Speckstreifen. Ente mit Speckstreifen belegen, schneiden, salzen, pfeffern und einige Oliven dazugeben. Ofen auf 200 Grad einstellen.
Dann ein Glas Whisky einschenken und auf gutes Gelingen trinken.
Anschließend die Ente auf einem Backblech in den Ofen schieben.
Nun schenke man sich zwei schnelle Gläser Whisky ein und trinke wieder auf gutes Gelingen.
Den Thermostat nach 20 Minuten auf 250 Grad stellen, damit es ordentlich brummt.
Danach schenke man sich drei weitere Whiskies ein. Nach halm Schdunde den Ofn öffnen, wenden und den Braten überwachn. Die Fisskieflasche ergreiffn un sich eins hinner die Binde kippn.
Nach ner weitern albernen Schunnde langsam bis zzum Ofen hinschlendern uhnd die Ennde wenndn unnich die Händ verbrenn an die Schaisss-Ohfnduer.
Sisch waidere ffuenff odda siehm Wixxi innen Glas sisch unn dann unn so Di Enhde weehrent drrai Schunn`nt (is auch egal) waiderbraan un all ssehn Minud`n pinkeln.
Wenn mochlisch, ssum Ende hinkrieschen, unn den Ohwn aus`m Viech ziehn.
Nochmal ein Schlugg geneemign un anschliesnt wida fasuchn, das Biest auszukriegen. Den fadammt`n Vogel vom Boden aufflasen unn uff ner Bladde hinrichten. Uffbasse, dass nitt Ausrutschen auff`n schaissfettichn Kuechnbodn.
Wenn sich drossdem nitt fameidn fasuhn wida aufssuschichtnodersohahahaisallesjaeeeeeh********g aaal!!!
Ein wenig schlafen.
Am nächsten Tag die Ente mit Mayonnaise und Thomapyrin kalt essen.Vegetarier können das dann aber auch lassen.
Viel Spaß beim Nachkochen


Nicht mehr brandneu (das Rezept) aber immer noch gut 

So, hoffentlich bleibt jetzt das Wetter heute abend auch so, schließlich will der Lachs gegrillt werden (auf der Holzplanke). Jetzt kehrt langsam Ruhe ein bevor die Gäste kommen. Ist es sonst die Jahre Tradition gewesen, am Heiligabend mittags noch mal schnell kleine Elektriker- und Tapeziererarbeiten auszuführen, habe ich mich dieses Jahr ganz auf die Fertigstellung der Spessartwölfe-Cablecam konzentriert. Und siehe da, das Ding ist fahrbereit. Ich werde noch ein kleines Upgrade anbauen: servogesteuerte Tilt-Pitch Funktion für die Cam. Konnte nicht wiederstehen, die Servos waren unglaublich preiswert 

*Wir wünschen allen im Revier: "Frohe Weihnachten"*


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (24. Dezember 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hierüber muss noch mal gesprochen werden:
> 
> "Ente mit Whisky"Man kaufe eine Ente von 3 Kilo (für 6 Personen) und eine Flasche Whisky.
> Dazu Salz, Pfeffer, Oliven und Speckstreifen. Ente mit Speckstreifen belegen, schneiden, salzen, pfeffern und einige Oliven dazugeben. Ofen auf 200 Grad einstellen.
> ...



Alle Jahre wieder, aber das beste Rezept das Ich kenne und am besten kann.


----------



## Igetyou (24. Dezember 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Damit ist das Christkind gekommen. Nach Abstrippen der unnötigen Elemente sind es noch 19 Gramm




Oh durch das Gelenk am Kunststoffteil passt sich die Führung noch besser dem Kettenverlauf an.
Ist auf jeden fall ein Fortschritt. Dadurch müsste sie leiser sein und sich weniger abnutzen!

19g. Hammer.Wozu noch eine normale schaltbare Kettenführung kaufen!


----------



## obolator (24. Dezember 2011)

Wünsche euch allen ein frohes Fest. Der C-Guide steht bei mir auch noch auf dem Wunschzettel . Heute gab es erst mal dieses Schätzchen. 123g leicht...


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Dezember 2011)

obolator schrieb:


> Wünsche euch allen ein frohes Fest. Der C-Guide steht bei mir auch noch auf dem Wunschzettel . Heute gab es erst mal dieses Schätzchen. 123g leicht...



FeinFein, der Vorbau sieht sehr kurz aus  Das sind gute Voraussetzungen für Trailriding. 


Resumee von WT1: Die erste Schlacht ist geschlagen, der Lachs von der Planke und Grill war 1A. Dazu gabs einen Sauvignon-Blanc von der Mosel. Wuchtig, aromatisch, mild. Und die ewige Frage: warum habe ich davon nur eine Flasche davon und die ist auch noch leer...
Der Weihnachtsbaum wurde als "übersichtlich & naja, irgendwie transparent" disqualifiziert (was haben die Juroren schon eine Ahnung...).

Next Step WT2: die Gans im Ofen schwitzt schon mächtig. So wie ich heute abend auf der Rolle schwitzen werde 

Allen noch einen schönen ersten Weihnachtsfeiertag!


----------



## Igetyou (25. Dezember 2011)

Hehe.Klingt doch ganz gut!
Ich werde heute in der Sauna schwitzen.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. Dezember 2011)

Mit meiner Erkältung, die dann doch schon langsam zur Grippe mutiert, Schwitze ich auch ganz schön. 
Der 24. ist schnell vorübergegangen. Viel Taramm wie jedes Jahr.


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Dezember 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Mit meiner Erkältung, die dann doch schon langsam zur Grippe mutiert, Schwitze ich auch ganz schön.
> Der 24. ist schnell vorübergegangen. Viel Taramm wie jedes Jahr.



Obacht, in 365 Tagen ist schon wieder Weihnachten

Habe zugenommen. Das Gänsebein kuckt noch aus dem Halse heraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellfish7 (26. Dezember 2011)

heyo lange her das ich mich mal gemeldet hab aber im moment sind semesterferien und das wetter scheint ja klasse zu sein zum mountainbiken. hat jemand bock morgen zu fahren ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Dezember 2011)

Moin,
gutes Wetter geht irgendwie anders...habe noch keinen Entschluss gefasst ob ich heute auf die Strecke will.


----------



## hellfish7 (27. Dezember 2011)

ich war schon mindestens 2 monate nicht mehr mountainbiken ^^
bin noch nie in schnee gefahren daher keine ahnung wie das ist ^^


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Dezember 2011)

Fahren im Schnee ist wie fahren im Sommer, nur weiß. 

Zum Glück habe ich keinen Urlaub, da erübrigen sich weitere Überlegungen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Dezember 2011)

Kulmi, berichte mal, was aus Deinem Dainese Dinner Jacket  geworden ist...habe gerade beim blättern meine alte Rechnung gefunden, 179 Oiro waren das mal


----------



## Kulminator (28. Dezember 2011)

Auf meinem Etikett waren auch 179 Eur - OVP 199 Eur. Gr L passt nach den Feiertagen perfekt...


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Dezember 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Gr L passt nach den Feiertagen perfekt...





Bei mir ähnlich. Fühle mich zwar nicht fetter und die eine oder andere Hose schlabbert immer noch, die Analysewaage sagt mir aber etwas anderes  1kg über "Alles im Lot" und der Körperfettanteil ist mir zu hoch, da war ich schon 3% besser.

Aber, von nix kommt nix, wenn ich mal Revue passieren lasse was an dern Feiertagen so alles verkonsumiert wurde


----------



## Marc555 (28. Dezember 2011)

Die Kalorien kommen noch. Ihr wisst doch... das sind die kleinen Viecher die Nachts die Klamotten enger machen!

555


----------



## hellfish7 (29. Dezember 2011)

wie wärs heute mit hahnenkamm ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (29. Dezember 2011)

Sa, 1300 b8 ?


----------



## Kulminator (30. Dezember 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Sa, 1300 b8 ?



 bin dabei... wenn das Wetter mitspielt


----------



## obolator (30. Dezember 2011)

Morgen werd ich es wohl nicht schaffen, muss noch was für das was für das nächste grosse Fressen vorbereiten...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (30. Dezember 2011)

Kann auch leider nicht, habe noch mit der Erkältung zu Kämpfen. Fieber habe ich überwunden. Denke im Neujahr bin ich wieder Fit. Für die Arbeit auf alle fälle zur rechten Zeit.


----------



## Marc555 (30. Dezember 2011)

Bin zur Zeit auch im Krankenstatus. 
Fieber ist weg aber der Rest ...:kotz:

Viel Spass den Nichtkranken
Den anderen: Gute Besserung



555


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Dezember 2011)

Jahresausklang im Regen. 

Ich wünsch euch einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (31. Dezember 2011)

Ede, EoS-Wetter sieht anders aus.  
Willst du heute wirklich raus?


----------



## Mtb Ede (31. Dezember 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Ede, EoS-Wetter sieht anders aus.
> Willst du heute wirklich raus?



Nein danke, ist mir auch zu schlecht. Bei so einem Wetter könnte man ja mal schwimmen gehen.

Ich hoffe auf regelmäßigeres Biken in 2012 und den Kranken Gute Besserung !


----------



## Kulminator (31. Dezember 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Bei so einem Wetter könnte man ja mal schwimmen gehen.



gute Idee 

Alternativ könnte man was Indoormässiges machen? z.B. Batminton oder Squash? 

Den Kranken gute Besserung uns nen guten Rutsch ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. Dezember 2011)

Wünsche allen Spessartwölfen mit Anhang ein paar schöne Stunden am Ende des Jahres 2011 & einen GUTEN RUTSCH ins Neue Jahr, auf dass es richtig gut wird, das Jahr 2012! 
Die Maladen mögen möglichst rasch genesen und dann hoffen wir mal auf etwas trockenere Trails-
Grüsse, der Kombinatschef


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (31. Dezember 2011)

Hey Jungs,
habe ich ja beinhae vergessen.
Wünsche euch ein guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hoffe, besser gesagt weiß ich, das wir viel Zeit auf dem Trail verbringen werden. 
Lasst es ordentlich krachen heute Abend.


----------



## Zilli (31. Dezember 2011)

Guude,
ich wünsche allen frohe Weihnachten gehabt zu haben und nun einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 


Entschuldigt bitte, dass ich mich lange Zeit nicht mehr gemeldet hatte, aber irgendwie .... bin z.B. seit 5 Wochen nicht mehr biken gewesen 

Nächstes Jahr kann es natürlich nur besser werden ...


----------



## Igetyou (1. Januar 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wünsche allen Spessartwölfen mit Anhang ein paar schöne Stunden am Ende des Jahres 2011 & einen GUTEN RUTSCH ins Neue Jahr, auf dass es richtig gut wird, das Jahr 2012!
> Die Maladen mögen möglichst rasch genesen und dann hoffen wir mal auf etwas trockenere Trails-
> Grüsse, der Kombinatschef



Danke danke!!

Ich wünsche auch allen ein guten Start ins Jahr 2012!!

Happy Trails!!

Mittwoch Nightride?


----------



## obolator (1. Januar 2012)

Leude,

ich wünsch euch alle sGute für 2012. Hoffe Ihr seid gut reingekommen. Wir sehehn uns auf den Trails...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. Januar 2012)

Bin Ich der einzigste der Silvester Überlebt hat.


----------



## Igetyou (2. Januar 2012)

Ich war heute schon arbeiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. Januar 2012)

Ich habe meine Firma heute auch schon wieder gerettet.......
Wollt hier nur mal Leben einhauchen.


----------



## obolator (2. Januar 2012)

Mal ne Frage an die Hobbyschrauber unter euch:

Hab bei der Montage des Vorbaus die Gelegenheit genutzt gleicch mal die Gabel auszubauen und die Lager etc. zu säubern. Jetzt hab ich im Hinterkopf, dass man bei Carbon nicht alle Schmiermittel benutzen kann. Hab dazu auc schon hier einen Thread eröffnet:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=559580

Habt Ihr da erfahrung, kennt Ihr das Fett das ich kaufen wollte evtl, könnt Ihr mir eins empfehlen? Was benutzt Ihr?


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Januar 2012)

obolator schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Hobbyschrauber unter euch:
> 
> Hab bei der Montage des Vorbaus die Gelegenheit genutzt gleicch mal die Gabel auszubauen und die Lager etc. zu säubern. Jetzt hab ich im Hinterkopf, dass man bei Carbon nicht alle Schmiermittel benutzen kann. Hab dazu auc schon hier einen Thread eröffnet:
> 
> ...



N'aabend!
Muss passen, benutze nur Alu (und dann Park Tool Fett)

Mittwoch Abend NR...mal sehen was morgen der Sturm vom Wald stehen lässt. Ich melde mich dann mal im Laufe des Mittwochs, ob ich dabei sein werde.


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Januar 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Bin Ich der einzigste der Silvester Überlebt hat.



Nee 
Aber wir haben die Austern überlebt ***BBBBööööörrrrrppppp***


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. Januar 2012)

obolator schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Hobbyschrauber unter euch:
> 
> Hab bei der Montage des Vorbaus die Gelegenheit genutzt gleicch mal die Gabel auszubauen und die Lager etc. zu säubern. Jetzt hab ich im Hinterkopf, dass man bei Carbon nicht alle Schmiermittel benutzen kann. Hab dazu auc schon hier einen Thread eröffnet:
> 
> ...


Bin leider auch nur "Alumeister". Hast du schon mal Google probiert?
Meine ersten Erkenntnisse : Teflonfett. Da die Spezielle Carbonpaste nur bei Druckausübung verwendet wird ( Sattelklemme, Carbonlenker ). Im allgemeinen greift Fett aber das Carbon nicht an. *Angaben ohne Gewähr*


----------



## Igetyou (2. Januar 2012)

Der Sofa hat schon recht.Sattelklemme, Lenker usw. wird mit spezieller Carbonpaste eingeschmiert.In der Paste sind Füllstoffe enthalten die die Reibung erhöhen und somit auch das Anzugsmoment verringern soll.

Was willst du denn genau schmieren?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. Januar 2012)

Denke die Industrielager im Steuerrohr.
P.S. benutze das hier Finish Line Teflonfett


----------



## Igetyou (2. Januar 2012)

Die Lager im Steuerrohr sind nicht aus Carbon.Daher kann doch eigentlich normales Schmiermittel verwendet werden.So wie von dir empfohlen!


----------



## Igetyou (3. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen!
Schaut euch das geile wetter an.
Wie siehts aus?
Heute NIGHTRIDE!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obolator (3. Januar 2012)

Leude, ich dank euch für die Hilfe. Wird gleich bestellt


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. Januar 2012)

Desswegen sind wir da.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Januar 2012)

Was'n Wetter, brrr.

Wind oder Regen an sich sind ja o.k., aber beides zusammen ist materialmordend. Schon den 2. Schirm habe ich diese Woche in die ewigen Jagdgründe befördern dürfen.


----------



## Kulminator (5. Januar 2012)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was'n Wetter, brrr.
> 
> Wind oder Regen an sich sind ja o.k., aber beides zusammen ist materialmordend. Schon den 2. Schirm habe ich diese Woche in die ewigen Jagdgründe befördern dürfen.



gestern abend - während Uli schon durch und Andrea noch nicht zu spüren war - war ein bestimmungsgemässer Gebrauch handelsüblicher Zweiräder mit angepasster Bereifung auch in bewaldeten Gebieten gut möglich ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Januar 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> gestern abend - während Uli schon durch und Andrea noch nicht zu spüren war - war ein bestimmungsgemässer Gebrauch handelsüblicher Zweiräder mit angepasster Bereifung auch in bewaldeten Gebieten gut möglich ...



Gestern Abend/Nacht haben wir uns mit der Feststellung der Einbruchs-/Diebstahlschäden im allernächsten Verwandtenkreis beschäftigt. 
Den Gaunern die Ohren abschneiden wäre wohl angebracht. Nehme aber auch weitere Vorschläge entgegen.
Hier geht im Moment was ab, mehrere Einbruchsversuche, Bike in der Verwandschaft am hellichten Tag aus dem Hof geklaut und jetzt die Nummer von Gestern.
Wir sind jedenfalls bedient.


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Januar 2012)

44 Magnum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (5. Januar 2012)

zur Zeit hört man viele derartige Fälle in Hanau. 

Statt den Ohren sollte man denen Arme und Beine abschneiden...


----------



## Igetyou (5. Januar 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> gestern abend - während Uli schon durch und Andrea noch nicht zu spüren war - war ein bestimmungsgemässer Gebrauch handelsüblicher Zweiräder mit angepasster Bereifung auch in bewaldeten Gebieten gut möglich ...



Auf jeden Fall
Das Navi hat 41 km angezeigt als ich zu Hause war.
War ein richtig cooler ride gestern!
Hoffentlich ist am Wochenende gutes Wetter!


----------



## Igetyou (5. Januar 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Gestern Abend/Nacht haben wir uns mit der Feststellung der Einbruchs-/Diebstahlschäden im allernächsten Verwandtenkreis beschäftigt.
> Den Gaunern die Ohren abschneiden wäre wohl angebracht. Nehme aber auch weitere Vorschläge entgegen.
> Hier geht im Moment was ab, mehrere Einbruchsversuche, Bike in der Verwandschaft am hellichten Tag aus dem Hof geklaut und jetzt die Nummer von Gestern.
> Wir sind jedenfalls bedient.



Krasse *******!


----------



## Igetyou (5. Januar 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LkQBoifPR0&feature=share"]SWR Landesschau 04.01.2011 - der Freeride ev. Heidelberg bekam besuch vom Fernseh      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Und es geht doch!


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Januar 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> SWR Landesschau 04.01.2011 - der Freeride ev. Heidelberg bekam besuch vom Fernseh      - YouTube
> 
> Und es geht doch!


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Januar 2012)

Check that out:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnSoMzROo2g&feature=related"]Darth Vader privat.      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Januar 2012)

Männer, habe heute mal das sehr siffige Revier bereist. Tiefe Spuren, tiefer Boden.
Urlaub ist nun auch zu Ende.


----------



## obolator (6. Januar 2012)

Man glaubt es kaum, komm heut nach Hause und da steht direkt ein Packet von Bike Mailorder. 3 Tage lieferzeit... nicht schlecht...


----------



## Kulminator (7. Januar 2012)

obolator schrieb:


> Man glaubt es kaum, komm heut nach Hause und da steht direkt ein Packet von Bike Mailorder. 3 Tage lieferzeit... nicht schlecht...



 für uns auch was dabei?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (7. Januar 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> für uns auch was dabei?


War doch erst Weihnachten, hast nichts bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (7. Januar 2012)

Eine Boxxer WorldCup und ne Bos Deville bitte!

So ein scheiß Wetter heute!!Echt zu Kotzen


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Januar 2012)

Hier ein Tip für die Gemeinde:





Habe mmir für 9,95 die Unterziehhandschuhe von Röckl geholt (beim Stadler, Zufallsfund...). Die, unter die normalen dünnen Sommerhandschuhe funktioniert supi. Größe L > Finger sind aber recht lang. Sonst sitzen sie stramm und es rutscht nix.
Biken heute draussenfällt ins Wasser!


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. Januar 2012)

SO, 1300 HK Trailbegutachtung ?

Squash?

Badminton?

Schwimmen?

Nix?


----------



## Igetyou (7. Januar 2012)

Biken!


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Januar 2012)

Im Prinzip: JA!

Habe Euch eben übrigens grade eine Excel Tabelle (JaJa, im verdaubaren Fornmat...) zugemailt.

Betrifft Reifenwahl. Ich tendiere dazu, mal Conti auszuprobieren. Achja, ist in der Tabelle noch falsch angegeben. Vorderrad den Herrn Baron und HR, die Rubber-Duck, Königin des Gummis.


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Januar 2012)

Um 900 hats massiv geschifft, jetzt ists ganz ok. Der Boden wird jedenfalls saumässig nass sein.
Wie wäre es mit 1230 ab B8, mittlere Schlammrunde? Generell halt je früher desto besser. Will um 1700 dann mal was für die Familie kochen.
Wenn es allerdings um 1130 / 1200 wieder kagge ist fahre ich nicht. Ich schau mal wieder rein.


----------



## Igetyou (8. Januar 2012)

12:30 B8 schaffe ich.Bin auch für den kleine Rund durchs Revier.
Bei Regen lassen wir es ausfallen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. Januar 2012)

Würde halt gerne erst mal zu Fuss nach dem rechten schauen...bei dem Siff.
Kombi: Wollt Dir mal was zeigen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Januar 2012)

Von Westen ziehts jetzt wieder dicke auf.
@Igetyou, ich geh nicht aufs bike.
@Ede, ich komme bei Dir vorbei, rufe Dich gleich mal an, da können wir ggfs. die Folie aufs Unterrohr kleben und dann mal in den Wald zum kucken. Ich ziehe mich wasserfest an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (8. Januar 2012)

Alles klar!


----------



## Kulminator (8. Januar 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> SO, 1300 HK Trailbegutachtung ?
> 
> Squash?
> 
> ...



habe den Sonntag für andere wichtige Dinge genutzt wie z.B. ein verlängertes Skiwochenende in Garmisch zu buchen


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. Januar 2012)

Alles Gute für den Bruder


----------



## Igetyou (8. Januar 2012)

Ich war alleine biken.
Beate, Klappermühlchen. Schön matischig war es 

Alles Gute Bruder Jörn !!


----------



## Marc555 (8. Januar 2012)

Schönen Purzeltag dem Bruder!!!
Möge der Federweg mit dir sein.

Gruß
555


----------



## Kulminator (8. Januar 2012)

Alles Gute, Bruder 

This is your day ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Januar 2012)

Na, da will ich mich anschließen und dem BruderJörn alles Gute zum Geburtstag wünschen !







Der Tag heute war ja dann doch trockener als erwartet, bin aber gar nicht so böse dass wir nicht gefahren sind. Wir hatten einen intensiven Workout für den Oberkörper im Rahmen der Waldbegehung 
Und das Ergebnis ist gut, wir brauchen jetzt mal 3-5 Tage keinen Regen. Und dann testen wir das nächsten Samstag wieder an.

Zu Hause habe ich mir und der Familie dann ein fürstliches BBQ gegönnt: ein 1,5kg Flanksteak US-amerikanischer Provenienz wollte gegrillt werden. Und das Ergebnis war super lecker. Flanksteak = Unterer Rinderlappen / Bauchlappen, ein eher unbekanntes und optisch nicht so attraktives Stück vom Wiederkäuer erwies sich mit der richtigen Würzung (Violetter Senf von der einen Seite und Colombo-Mischung von anderen Seite) nach je 6 Minuten heiss auf der Eisenplatte und dann noch mal 5 min nachziehen als überaus leckeres Stück vom Vieh. Dünn, quer zur Faser aufgeschnitten & eingewickelt a la Burrito, ja das war's zum Abschluss des Urlaubs.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ab so fort: Schmalhans Küchenmeister


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Januar 2012)

von mir auch die besten wünsche an den bruder!


----------



## Kulminator (9. Januar 2012)

morgen soll sich das Wetter normalisieren. Da werde ich zu ner nächtlichen Runde ohne nennenswerten Trailanteil aufbrechen - hab zwar Lust auf Bewegung aber keine Lust auf Dreck und Matsch... 

Vorschlag: HU WB 1800, ggf. B8 1845...


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Januar 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> morgen soll sich das Wetter normalisieren. Da werde ich zu ner nächtlichen Runde ohne nennenswerten Trailanteil aufbrechen - hab zwar Lust auf Bewegung aber keine Lust auf Dreck und Matsch...
> 
> Vorschlag: HU WB 1800, ggf. B8 1845...



Könnte klappen, lade mal den Akku auf.


----------



## Marc555 (9. Januar 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> morgen soll sich das Wetter normalisieren. Da werde ich zu ner nächtlichen Runde ohne nennenswerten Trailanteil aufbrechen - hab zwar Lust auf Bewegung aber keine Lust auf Dreck und Matsch...
> 
> Vorschlag: HU WB 1800, ggf. B8 1845...



Hey Kulmi,
hör ich da ein kleines: "Mama"?




555


----------



## Igetyou (9. Januar 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> morgen soll sich das Wetter normalisieren. Da werde ich zu ner nächtlichen Runde ohne nennenswerten Trailanteil aufbrechen - hab zwar Lust auf Bewegung aber keine Lust auf Dreck und Matsch...
> 
> Vorschlag: HU WB 1800, ggf. B8 1845...



Das heißt Main-Radweg?)
Das gibt Minuspunkte...
Ich lade die Akkus auch auf!
Forstautobahn ist okay!


----------



## Kulminator (9. Januar 2012)

Kombi: 
triple5: 
Igetyou: No va a desaparecer por Mainradradweg


----------



## Marc555 (9. Januar 2012)

@Kulmi: da stehe ich drüber!

Mama!


555


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Januar 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Kombi:
> triple5:
> Igetyou: No va a desaparecer por Mainradradweg



Muuuuaaaahhhhrrrrrrr !


----------



## Kulminator (9. Januar 2012)

triple5: bist du morgen am Start ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (9. Januar 2012)

wenn Zeus mal den Regen abstellt, fahre ich mit meiner Holden und einer Arbeitskollegin.
Mal die Hühner Gassi führen!
Allerdings wird es ebenfalls eine Fitnessrunde! Aber ´ne schöne!

555


----------



## Kulminator (9. Januar 2012)




----------



## Igetyou (9. Januar 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


>





Morgen dann Westbahnhof?
Genaue Zeit kannst du dann nochmal posten!

Mir stellt sich immer noch die Frage Saint oder The One fürs Flatline!?!


----------



## Kulminator (9. Januar 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Morgen dann Westbahnhof?
> Genaue Zeit kannst du dann nochmal posten!



1800 - dann Richtung B8 ...


----------



## Marc555 (9. Januar 2012)

Wo eiert ihr denn lang? vor allem wie lange bzw. wie weit?
Vielleicht bekomme ich ja die Damen dazu...


----------



## Kulminator (9. Januar 2012)

Frag net. Kennst uns doch. Kommt einfach mit...


----------



## Marc555 (9. Januar 2012)

ich probier mein bestes. keine garantien. >wegen Babysitter<


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. Januar 2012)

Morgen 1845 bin ich an der B8.


----------



## Kulminator (9. Januar 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Morgen 1845 bin ich an der B8.



Ich zähle 4 plus 555 plus 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Wünsche. 

Vielleicht komme ich dieses Jahr doch mal wieder öfter zum biken. Vielleicht sogar am Samstag, sofern das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## hellfish7 (10. Januar 2012)

Also am 30.12 waren die Trails am Hahnenkann voll in Ordnung nur viel Laub aber naja kann man nicht ändern. Was macht ihr jetzt am Samstag und wann ?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. Januar 2012)

*Bin zwar zu spät, aber noch alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag Bruder.*

Viel los auf Arbeit und ich renoviere mein Schlafzimmer noch nebenbei. Kann sein das ich Sonntag Zeit hätte.


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Januar 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Viel los auf Arbeit und ich renoviere mein Schlafzimmer noch nebenbei. Kann sein das ich Sonntag Zeit hätte.



Wiiieeee? Schon wieder Kunstschnitzen angesagt?
Mach hinne...und Schlafzimmer wird i.d.R. völlig überbewertet. Ist eh dunkel.

Ich gehe im Moment davon aus dass Samstag die Ausfahrt wie immer ab 1300B8 stattfindet. Kühler aber trocken.  Und diesmal wird die mittlere Fuhre genutzt, ich möchte 'satter' fahren.

Gestern NR mit Kulmi, Igetyou, Ede und mir war sehr schön - mit Ede war ich noch eine extra Runde durch den Matsch drehen. Heute abend muss ich die Schääse mal vom Knaster befreien.


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Januar 2012)

hellfish7 schrieb:


> nur viel Laub aber naja kann man nicht ändern



doch, doch kann man ändern: Laubsaugen hilft


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. Januar 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wiiieeee? Schon wieder Kunstschnitzen angesagt?
> Mach hinne...und Schlafzimmer wird i.d.R. völlig überbewertet. Ist eh dunkel.



Du kennst ja die Frauen.... 
Von mir aus könnte es komplett gefliest sein. Nach dem Akt nur mit dem Wasserschlauch durch... fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (11. Januar 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Du kennst ja die Frauen....
> Von mir aus könnte es komplett gefliest sein. Nach dem Akt nur mit dem Wasserschlauch durch... fertig.



Wie beim Schlachter!!
Hehehe..


----------



## Kulminator (11. Januar 2012)

Pfui ... Schluss jetzt mit weiteren schlüpfrigen Details ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. Januar 2012)

Sofa: Bei Deinem Druck mußte nur die Decke fliesen...
        wo war denn der feine Herr gestern beim Schlammride ?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. Januar 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Sofa: Bei Deinem Druck mußte nur die Decke fliesen...
> wo war denn der feine Herr gestern beim Schlammride ?




Der feine Herr hat mit einer Art Fliesenkleber Wandpaneele in Kunsstein Optik an die Wand gebracht.
Ich sah bestimmt genauso schön aus wie ihr gestern.


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Januar 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Der feine Herr hat mit einer Art Fliesenkleber Wandpaneele in Kunsstein Optik an die Wand gebracht.
> Ich sah bestimmt genauso schön aus wie ihr gestern.



Wird als Entschuldigung akzeptiert 

Aber bleiben wir mal beim kommenden Samstag, mein Herr...


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. Januar 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Der feine Herr hat mit einer Art Fliesenkleber Wandpaneele in Kunsstein Optik an die Wand gebracht.
> Ich sah bestimmt genauso schön aus wie ihr gestern.



Haben die Wandpaneele auch Spiegel für die Blickkontrolle beim zukünftigen Sport-Sex ?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. Januar 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Haben die Wandpaneele auch Spiegel für die Blickkontrolle beim zukünftigen Sport-Sex ?


Nein, Ich weis was ich tuh und was wann wo hin muss.
*Sport*-Sex. Kann man das im Winterpokal eintragen?


----------



## Kulminator (12. Januar 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> *Sport*-Sex. Kann man das im Winterpokal eintragen?



Überleg mal. Woher kommen die vielen WP Punkte unseres Teams??


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. Januar 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Überleg mal. Woher kommen die vielen WP Punkte unseres Teams??



Ja, dann aber nur von mir. Wollt mir doch nicht erzählen das ihr in eurem Alter noch........  je oller desto....


----------



## Kulminator (12. Januar 2012)

Schau mal ins Teamranking. Spricht nicht für dich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. Januar 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Schau mal ins Teamranking. Spricht nicht für dich ...


Ich seh schon......


----------



## Kulminator (12. Januar 2012)

Respekt , wenn du deine Punkte ohne Biken "erarbeitet" hast.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. Januar 2012)

Da ist doch meine tägliche halbe std. zur Arbeit enthalten. Sonnst wäre es echt ganz schön aufm Nullpunkt.


----------



## Kulminator (12. Januar 2012)

ich kann ja ein Bild von dir online stellen, damit du uns in unserer Erinnerung bleibst...


----------



## hellfish7 (12. Januar 2012)

Was für ein Teamranking ?


----------



## Kulminator (12. Januar 2012)

hellfish7 schrieb:


> Was für ein Teamranking ?



Winterpokal - Schuld daran hat nur der Kombi - muss hier mal festgehalten werden.


----------



## hellfish7 (12. Januar 2012)

und wofür gibts punkte und wie werden die gemessen ?


----------



## Marc555 (12. Januar 2012)

Hier schau mal:

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/pages/rules


Gruß
555


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Januar 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Winterpokal - Schuld daran hat nur der Kombi - muss hier mal festgehalten werden.



Na warte, Dich versäg' ich am Samstag beim Ausritt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellfish7 (13. Januar 2012)

dann sollte ich morgens vllt doch anfangen mit dem rad zur uni zu fahren dank der "ausgeprägten" radwege dauert das dann auch mal gerne 3 Stunden und länger  
wann ist denn anmelde Schluss und wie voll sind eure teams ?


----------



## obolator (13. Januar 2012)

Maenner, 
die Vorzeichen stehen gut, die Sonne geht auf, Licht am Ende des Tunnels...
Denke ich werd mich am Sa. endlich mal wieder ztu euch gesellen können! Freu mich schon wie ein "Schneekönig" (auch wenn das diesen Winter komisch kllingt...
Daumen drücken bis soe so aussehen


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. Januar 2012)

Ab sofort zählen im Wulff-Pokal nur noch Punkte die man mit seinen Buddys fährt!

Hochachtungsvoll

WP Präsident

Erste Möglichkeit dazu morgen, wie immer ? ...ob wohl der feine Herr uns die Ehre geben wird, oder wieder sechsuell verhindert sein wird ?


----------



## obolator (13. Januar 2012)

1300 B8? Ich hab richtig Bock! Heute noch am Hobel geschraubt... Hat jetzt neue Schluffen drauf...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (14. Januar 2012)

Moin,
Ich schaff das heute nicht, noch zu viel zu tun  .
Morgen könnte Ich eigentlich Zeit finden für eine Runde.


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Januar 2012)

War schon mal vor der Tür: ein Layer mehr sei heute angebracht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obolator (14. Januar 2012)

Beimir hat sich die Lage leider auch geändert. 
Rund um meine bessere hälfte hat sich gestern Abend noch eine Lerngruppe gebildet. Die treffen sich heute und evtl. sogar noch morgen. Geht leider vor. Ich hoffe, dass ich es wenigstens hier in der gegend raus schaffe....
Wünsch euch aufjedenfall viel Spaß


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. Januar 2012)

Zum Glück ist Biken keine Mannschaftssportart...

Ich bin um 1300 an der B8.


----------



## Kulminator (14. Januar 2012)

Ich komme auch


----------



## Igetyou (14. Januar 2012)

Ich bin heute mit schweren Gerät unterwegs.Wollte mit Hybie in Alzenau starten. Dann zweimal Kamm oder so.


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Januar 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist Biken keine Mannschaftssportart...
> 
> Ich bin um 1300 an der B8.



Werde da sein trotz dickem Augenlid


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Januar 2012)

Ede,

hier was aus dem LV601 Fred:

Die Reifenkombination (2.3 Baron vorne / 2.2 RQ hinten) finde ich im Winter auf Trails genial. Ist in meinen Augen vielen 2.4 oder 2.5 Reifen überlegen. Der Grip des 2.3 Baron ist gigantisch. Am Hinterrad ist er mir aber vom Rollwiderstand zu schlecht. Fahre halt auch noch bergauf damit. Hatte den auch schon hinten drauf - dann hast Du Grip satt - gerade wenn es schlammig ist

Im Sommer auf steinigen Trails würde ich Baron 2.5 vorne und RQ 2.4 fahren. Oder komplett RQ 2.4

Kettenspaner stört mich vom Reibwiderstand. Mit einer 1x9 und entsprechend gekürzter Kette klappert es aber auch kaum.

Der kommt bei mir nur im Park oder in den Alpen dran. Hier auf meinen Trails reicht das so.

Die BOS Deville finde ich genial in dem Bike. Passt super zum Vivid Air. Ich finde die BOS ist sogar vielen Coil Gabeln überlegen.


----------



## Igetyou (14. Januar 2012)

Hmm 2.2 RQ am Freerider! das kann auch nur aus dem LV Forum kommen.

Die BOS Federelement müssen wirklich der Hammer sein!
Muss ich unbedingt mal fahren.


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. Januar 2012)

Kombi: Ok, Danke

Igetyou: Wie lautet Deine Reifen- Empfehlung für den meist feuchten/nassen Secret, mit denen man auch noch bergauf treten kann? (Für 901)


----------



## Igetyou (14. Januar 2012)

Gute Frage.Den Ardent kann ich auf jeden fall nicht empfehlen.Bin heute ein paar mal gut gedriftet.Die Reifen die gut für feuchten  Boden sind rollen *******.(Muddy Marry, Minion usw.
Würde auch gerne mal den Rubber Queen fahren.
2.2 Zoll ist denke ich zu schmal wegen Dämpfung/Durchschlagschutz. Da ich mit wenig Luftdruck fahre (1,8 Bar) schlägt der Ardent auch schon mal durch. Bei 2,2 wäre das dann ja noch öfter.


----------



## Igetyou (14. Januar 2012)

Der Baron 2,3 hört sich auch gut an.

verpflichtet-der-continental-baron-im-test.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Januar 2012)

Habe gehört, dass der Phil in diesem Jahr den Ausflug in den Harz organisiert 

Hier mal was aus der Nachbarschaft:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sJWuVkyBAY&feature=autoplay&list=UL6e0ZdBq7ZA8&lf=mfu_in_order&playnext=1"]Abfahrt vom Melibokus zum Alsbacher Schloss mit dem Mountainbike      - YouTube[/nomedia]



Und bei dem wird erst später interessant, vorher zu viele WABs:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6e0ZdBq7ZA8&feature=BFa&list=UL4sJWuVkyBAY&lf=mfu_in_order"]schÃ¶ner Trail am Melibokus      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Noch mehr vom Dude auf Deine-Badewanne. Wir sollten mal recherchieren und uns einladen !


----------



## Igetyou (15. Januar 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Habe gehört, dass der Phil in diesem Jahr den Ausflug in den Harz organisiert


Kann ich machen. 
Würde sagen Tag 1. Bikepark Braunalge 
http://www.bikepark-braunlage.de/
Sau geil. Da werden die Bikes mal richtig gefordert. Kein Vergleich zu unseren Trails. 
2. Tage ne Tour. Start Torfhaus--> Märchenweg--> Hanskühnburg (Tante JU-Trail oder Nasser Weg)--> Osterode. Hochgefahren wird mit dem Bus. (Wer den Märchenweg ohne Absetzen schafft bekommt ein Bier)

3. Tag Tour oder Bikepark 
Harnklee:  http://www.bike-park-hahnenklee.de/
Thale: http://www.rosstrappendownhill.de/
Schulenberg: http://www.alpinum-schulenberg.de/bike-alpinum/index.php

Tour: Müsste ich mir was einfallen lassen. Die Geilen Trails sind alle mit 700-1200 hm verbunden.

Die Bikeparks im Harz sind schon echt Sahne!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (15. Januar 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Kann ich machen.
> Würde sagen Tag 1. Bikepark Braunalge
> http://www.bikepark-braunlage.de/
> Sau geil. Da werden die Bikes mal richtig gefordert. Kein Vergleich zu unseren Trails.
> ...



Meine Erwartungen sind jetzt schon zu hoch. 

Werde Spontan aufbrechen und die Grünen Seen besuchen.Die Runde wird echt soooft. Denke Starte um 12.30 Uhr. Heute Abend dann noch ein kurzer Geburtstag Besuch. Und Morgen wieder Arbeiten.
Das We ist soo kurz....


----------



## Igetyou (15. Januar 2012)

Märchenweg
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktnUaHX3c88&feature=related"]Auf dem MÃ¤rchenweg      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Nur leider von Flachpfeifen gefahren. 
Da kannst du normalerweise richtig langknallen


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (15. Januar 2012)

Bin wieder da. Wenn man nicht wüsste das mitte Januar ist, würde man denken das April ist. Sonne satt und Menschen überall. Die Fasanerie glich einer Katastrophen Auffangsstation.

Hier ein paar Eindrücke:


















War doch ganz schön anstrengend.


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. Januar 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Kann ich machen.
> Würde sagen Tag 1. Bikepark Braunalge
> http://www.bikepark-braunlage.de/
> Sau geil. Da werden die Bikes mal richtig gefordert. Kein Vergleich zu unseren Trails.
> ...



Sieht alles sehr gut aus!

Die Märchenweg Speed ist ja zum Einschlafen...


----------



## Igetyou (16. Januar 2012)

Ja der Speed geht nicht.
Aber auf dem Trail ist alles möglich.
Sogar Hinterrad versetzen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Januar 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Ja der Speed geht nicht.
> Aber auf dem Trail ist alles möglich.
> Sogar Hinterrad versetzen.



Ich glaube, das Vid vom Märchenweg ist beim Laufen, nicht beim Fahren aufgenommen. Und warum der immer mit dem Kopp ins Geäst rauscht ist mir unerklärlich. Es sei denn, er sitzt senkrecht wie ne Tanne auf dem Hollandrad. Länger als 1 min konnte ich mir den Film nicht antun.


----------



## obolator (17. Januar 2012)

Wowir ggerade bei Sommerprojekten sind, dass hier sieht auch verdammt gut aus. Ließe sich an einem Verlängerten WE schaffen...

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18590


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Januar 2012)

Sehr geil, da kann ich auch noch was in Punkte Kameraperspektiven lernen (und ich dachte, da bin ich schon experientierfreudig genug...).
Muss noch den Abroller fürs Cable fertig machen, das eine Ende hat auch noch keine Kausche. Spanngurt mit Ratsche ist auch schon da. Das Kartonmodell der Kamera-Tilt&Pitch Aufhängung hat schon funktioniert, wird jetzt noch in Alu nachgebaut.
Kanns kaum erwarten die CC in den Wald zu hängen und die SW zu filmen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Januar 2012)

Was geht am WE?

Wetter-Forecast für Samstag sieht nicht grade einladend aus (98% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit).
Also, entweder mache ich wieder einen Waldspaziergang mit Equipment oder eine Waldausfahrt mit Ganzkörperkondom. Dann aber lieber das Erstere. 
Wie schaut's?


----------



## Igetyou (20. Januar 2012)

Bin das Wochenende raus.Fahre zu meiner Freundin und Harz


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. Januar 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute zum Geburtstag lieber Roman wünschen Dir M+P

Kombi: Waldspaziergang bin ich dabei.


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Januar 2012)

Da war doch was... 

Hey, alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Roman!  

 

 
Wünschen F und B und J


----------



## hellfish7 (20. Januar 2012)

also ich wär für mountainbiken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. Januar 2012)

Von mir natürlich auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag Kulmi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lass dich ordentlich Feiern. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@[email protected] Bin Morgen leider anderen verpflichtungen zugewiesen, Sorry.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Januar 2012)

auch von uns die besten Wünsche!


----------



## obolator (20. Januar 2012)

Beste Wünsche auch von meiner Seite.
Leider bin ich morgen auch nicht dabei. Ich werd wohl erst wieder in der zweite Februar hälfte einsteigen können. Solange ist bei uns noch Programm.


----------



## Kulminator (21. Januar 2012)

Besten Dank für eure Glückwünsche, Es ist nun Zeit zum Schlafen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Januar 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Besten Dank für eure Glückwünsche, Es ist nun Zeit zum Schlafen...



Papperlapapp...gib zu, Du bist gerade aufgestanden - das ist die senile Bettflucht...

Kurzer Bericht von draussen: bin heute schon einmal nass geworden, beim Brötchenholen. Wenn es um 1300 so ist wie um 900, überlege ich mir das noch mal mit dem Waldspaziergang.


----------



## Kulminator (22. Januar 2012)

vormittags die Regenlücke genutzt, um mit meinen 2 neuen Freunden eine Flachlandrunde zu drehen. Die Jungs haben gutes Tempo vorgelegt und dabei keinen Trail ausgelassen. Hat Spass gemacht. Ab sofort wollen die beiden immer mit


----------



## Marc555 (22. Januar 2012)

Regenlücke verpasst. Klatschnass geworden. Kein Trail gefahren.
Das Wetter nervt einfach! Die guten Trails sind nicht fahrbar. 

555


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (22. Januar 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> vormittags die Regenlücke genutzt, um mit meinen 2 neuen Freunden eine Flachlandrunde zu drehen. Die Jungs haben gutes Tempo vorgelegt und dabei keinen Trail ausgelassen. Hat Spass gemacht. Ab sofort wollen die beiden immer mit



2 Neue Freunde?


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Januar 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> 2 Neue Freunde?



Maxxis Ardent Front & Rear !?


----------



## Kulminator (22. Januar 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> 2 Neue Freunde?



ja, war wirklich notwendig. Ist der Hans und sein Kumpel. Mit den Alten hats einfach in letzter Zeit keinen Spass mehr gemacht. Mit denen könnte ich mir bestenfalls noch nen gemeinsamen Einsatz im Park oder Stromberg vorstellen, aber nicht hier in unserem Revier. . 

@ Kombi: der Ardent kommt nicht aufs Bike. Rollt zwar einigermassen gut, ist mir aber für den Grip zu schwer. Philipp hat den Reifen auch nicht so gut bewertet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obolator (23. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte neulich auch die gelegenheit die Marie und den Albert kennenzulernen. Scheinen ganz nett, muss sie mir aber noch mal zur Brust nehmen


----------



## Kulminator (23. Januar 2012)

obolator schrieb:


> muss sie mir aber noch mal zur Brust nehmen



wen? die Marie oder den Albert?


----------



## obolator (23. Januar 2012)

Marie ist schlammig und Albert, naja ...  
Also ehr die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera


----------



## Kulminator (23. Januar 2012)

obolator schrieb:


> Marie ist schlammig und Albert, naja ...



was du so alles weisst?!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. Januar 2012)

Da ist man mal ein paar Tage nicht im Lande, und schon werden hier rauschende Geburtstagsfeiern gefeiert.

Alles Gute zum B-Day Kulmi.


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Januar 2012)

Ich beobachte Euch aus der Ferne...alle eingeschlafen?

Hier in Trondheim hat es nette Eisplatten auf den Strassen und Bürgersteigen, alle Autos und natürlich auch die Fahrräder haben Spike-Reifen. Und hier sind viel Mountainbikes unterwegs, auch bei minus 10 Grad.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (26. Januar 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ich beobachte Euch aus der Ferne...alle eingeschlafen?
> 
> Hier in Trondheim hat es nette Eisplatten auf den Strassen und Bürgersteigen, alle Autos und natürlich auch die Fahrräder haben Spike-Reifen. Und hier sind viel Mountainbikes unterwegs, auch bei minus 10 Grad.


Grüße an den Weihnachtsmann


----------



## Marc555 (26. Januar 2012)

So, Freunde der leichten Unterhaltung,

hier die neue Sommerkollektion der Spessartwölfe...

Nur mal das Bild als Vorentwurf! Mal sehen was draus wird....

Das Material ist aus dem bekannten CoolMax Stoff. Also Trikotware zu 100% Bike geeignet.







[/url][/IMG]

555


----------



## Igetyou (26. Januar 2012)

Sieht super aus!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Januar 2012)

Richtig cool wäre es, wenn das Tierchen noch 'ne Cohiba schmauchen würde.


----------



## Kulminator (27. Januar 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> So, Freunde der leichten Unterhaltung,
> 
> hier die neue Sommerkollektion der Spessartwölfe...
> 
> ...



 coole Sache. Nimmst du schon Bestellungen entgegen?


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Januar 2012)

Was'n ne chohiba???????

Bissi provukant ist er ja, der neue wolf fÃ¼r's hemd...diesmal will ich auch auch eins haben ðª


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. Januar 2012)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cohiba


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Januar 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Grüße an den Weihnachtsmann



Wieder zurück. Kein Nordlicht gesehen, da zu bewölkt 
Schon mal für 18 Euro (1 Person) alleine bei Burger King ein Menu bezahlt ?   Da war das Sushi am nächsten Abend ja direkt guud&billisch.
1 Bier, 8 Euro ? 
Rentierfleisch auf Vollkornbrot mit Salat und Preisselbeeren-Creme in der Kantine  Sild (Hering) zum Frühstück, vom Feinsten 
Bin jetzt müde.


----------



## Marc555 (27. Januar 2012)

Moinsen!
Bestellungen werden noch keine angenommen! Is noch ein bissl kalt für! Wir sind noch in der Testphase was das Design angeht. Da fehlt mir noch das gewisse Etwas. Es soll mehr nach DH Trikot aussehen. Jedes ein Unikat durch den eigenen Tag drauf. Mal sehen was draus wird. Vorschläge werden gerne entgegen genommen. 

555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obolator (27. Januar 2012)

Ich finds auch cool. Aber die Idee mit der Zigarre ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Mtb Ede (27. Januar 2012)

555:Netter Wolf, vielleicht in Kombination mit Sofas Ideen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Januar 2012)

1300B8, Ausfahrt ohne Stress.


----------



## Kulminator (28. Januar 2012)

Teetrinken, Pillen schlucken und Füsse hoch - ohne Stress ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Januar 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Teetrinken, Pillen schlucken und Füsse hoch - ohne Stress ...



Na denn mal Prost (vergiss den Rum nicht im Tee) und gute Besserung!


----------



## Marc555 (28. Januar 2012)

Auch raus.
Rüsselpest Deluxe!

555


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Januar 2012)

Waldzustandsbericht: es gibt mehr Autos im Wald als Bikes 
Unten im Flachland wars teilweise seehr weich&nass. Bin dann das Lange Elend hoch, da lag so 3cm Schnee, war super zu fahren. Ardent machens hier durchaus. Runter durch die Rückersbacher, da habe ich mich mit Speed so richtig eingesaut. Die Wanderer haben mitleidig gekuckt.


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. Januar 2012)

Hatte heute den LKW zum Wartungsdienst mit Hol und Bring Fahrten.


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. Januar 2012)

Und, HdA (Helden der Arbeit), habt Ihr die Gabelwartung erfolgreich abgeschlossen?
Machen wir eine Testfahrt? SA wird es vermutlich kalt sein oder trocken. Mit geeigneter Isolierschicht würde ich mich auch raus wagen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (31. Januar 2012)

Kombi: Gabelwartung hat der Sofa top erledigt Wir haben sogar die kleine Kugel die immer runterfällt wieder gefunden...

SA Testfahrt o.k. bei minus 10 auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (31. Januar 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kombi: Gabelwartung hat der Sofa top erledigt Wir haben sogar die kleine Kugel die immer runterfällt wieder gefunden...
> 
> SA Testfahrt o.k. bei minus 10 auch?



Negativ Zehn > negativ. Das ist dann selbst mir zu kalt. Warten wirs ab.
Aber alternativ können wir ja mal was anderes anzetteln und wenns Pizza backen ist.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. Februar 2012)

Ich schmeiss mal noch ne Tüte Reifenwahl rein:
*Continental Rammstein*

_Neuentwicklung von Continental. Klingt vielversprechend:
"Dieser Reifen soll auf trockenen Böden überragenden Grip bei deutlich verbessertem Durchschlagschutz bieten und könnte schon in der nächsten Saison verfügbar sein. Ein Prototyp dieser Serie ist bereits seit einigen Monaten auch bei Grinsekater Jens im Dauertest. Sein Vorabergebnis: Der Reifen zeigt sich vielversprechend und schlägt die alten Downhill-Modelle von Continental um Längen, wenn es um den Durchschlagschutz geht. Den vollständigen Fahrbericht werden wir euch kurz nach der Eurobike liefern, bis dahin müssen wir noch ein paar Meter über die Eurobike rollen."_

Eurobike 2011 - Continental Rammstein


----------



## Igetyou (1. Februar 2012)

Mal schauen.
Von WTB gibt es auch gute Reifen!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Februar 2012)

Brrr, frischt ist's draussen. Fehlt nur noch der Schnee, dann wäre das Wintermärchen perfekt.


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Februar 2012)

Es ist 'nur -7 Grad' draussen. Und Sonnenschein.
War jetzt im Zuge des Gefrierschranks abtauen und Lebensmittel hin- und hertragen, Autowischwasser nachfüllen etc. so ne 1/2 Stunde draussen. Das wird mir dann doch kalt und auf die Bronchien...gehe heute nur auf die Rolle


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Februar 2012)

An manchen Tagen tut ein gemütlicher Winterspaziergang auch ganz gut.


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. Februar 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Negativ Zehn > negativ. Das ist dann selbst mir zu kalt. Warten wirs ab.
> Aber alternativ können wir ja mal was anderes anzetteln und wenns Pizza backen ist.



Heute abend was anzetteln...?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (4. Februar 2012)

Hey, bei mir geht dieses WE nicht viel. Habe seit Freitag die " Ich komm nich mehr vom Klo " Krankheit . Sorry.


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Februar 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Heute abend was anzetteln...?



Habe Dich nicht auf dem Festnetz bekommen, rufe nochmal später auf dem Mobile an. Essen kochen oder essen gehen, so um 1900?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (4. Februar 2012)

Weicheier... Bin schon den ganzen Tag bei -15 Grad draussen..,


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Februar 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Weicheier... Bin schon den ganzen Tag bei -15 Grad draussen..,



JaJa, und bei minus 15 sind die Harteier gefroren


----------



## Kulminator (5. Februar 2012)

Ich kenn die Bedeutung von JaJa...


----------



## Marc555 (5. Februar 2012)

War heute auch mal vor der Tür.
Ice Age 3 ist ein Sch.... dagegen. Nach 1,5Std war Schluß. Danach habe ich mich ne Stunde aufgetaut. Ich brauch dringend Griff- und Sattelheizung!!!

555


----------



## Marc555 (7. Februar 2012)

Was ist denn los?
Ich dachte Wölfe halten keinen Winterschlaf???
Oder seid ihr alle im Outback und hat kein Netz???


555...ab Samstag auf Canyon alive!


----------



## Igetyou (7. Februar 2012)

was für ein Versender? FRX??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (7. Februar 2012)

...Diesel flockt schon...gefrorenes Sauerkraut auf der Autobahn...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (7. Februar 2012)

Nabenschaltung eingefrohren...gefrorene Tierkadaver auf der Strasse...


----------



## Kulminator (7. Februar 2012)

auch Alternativsportarten bringen Punkte. Am WE hab ich dich, 555 ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Februar 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Was ist denn los?
> Ich dachte Wölfe halten keinen Winterschlaf???
> Oder seid ihr alle im Outback und hat kein Netz???
> 
> ...



Nee, buried alive in tons of work. Sieht so aus als müsste ich am Samstag auffe Schicht.


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Februar 2012)

Ach ja , bei den Frost-Geschichten kann ich auch mithalten: die Wasserleitungen im Gästebad sind eingefroren. Wenn ich den erwische, der jetzt aufs Klo geht


----------



## Marc555 (7. Februar 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> was für ein Versender? FRX??



Äähh wer versendet noch Canyon außer Canyon?
Ist ein FRX 9.0 SE. SE für Super Eilig!

@Kulmi: Altenativsportarten? Extrem-Couching fällt aus der Wertung. Ich hab mir jetzt so ein Neoprenteil als Mund-Nasenschutz gekauft. Sieht aus wie beim guten alten Dr. Lector! Ich hoffe das Ding hält was es verspricht, dann werde ich am WE mal ´ne kleene Runde drehn und ein paar Punkte einfahren!

555


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (7. Februar 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Äähh wer versendet noch Canyon außer Canyon?
> Ist ein FRX 9.0 SE. SE für Super Eilig!


2009 er Model?


----------



## Marc555 (7. Februar 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> 2009 er Model?



yo. unschlagbarer Preis

555


----------



## Igetyou (7. Februar 2012)

Sonntag Kamm mit schweren Gerät??


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. Februar 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> yo. unschlagbarer Preis
> 
> 555


Goil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (8. Februar 2012)

Willkommen in der stahlgefederten >16kg Klasse.
Mit dem Teil wirst du Spaß haben!

In 45 Tagen öffnet Beerfelden!


----------



## Kulminator (8. Februar 2012)

wenn das Wetter am WE einigermassen hält, muss ich mich den Alternativsportarten in den nahegelegenen Mittelgebirgen zuwenden...


----------



## Marc555 (8. Februar 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> wenn das Wetter am WE einigermassen hält, muss ich mich den Alternativsportarten in den nahegelegenen Mittelgebirgen zuwenden...



Gehste Schlittenfahren. lol.
Steht auch nicht auf der Liste. 
Du wirst ja wohl nicht -Stockentenlike- auf schmalen Brettln durch die Gegend eiern. Nimm wenigstens ´ne Flinte mit dann siehts männlich aus...


555


----------



## Kulminator (8. Februar 2012)

... sprach der Unwissende ...


----------



## Marc555 (8. Februar 2012)

Schade, wäre mitgegangen.

Muß ich wohl doch in die Pedale treten...

Hatte die Pudelmütze und Schal schon ´rausgekramt. 



555


----------



## Igetyou (8. Februar 2012)

Wo willste biken?


----------



## Kulminator (8. Februar 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Schade, wäre mitgegangen.
> 
> Muß ich wohl doch in die Pedale treten...
> 
> ...



trau dich! Samstag? Pudelmütze und Schal ist nötig - die Bretter kann man dort mieten (falls du keine hast) ...


----------



## Marc555 (9. Februar 2012)

Brett hab ich ab morgen. 

Werde mich dem Sport mit den meisten Punkten widmen und mal den Federweg testen....

Viel Spass

555


----------



## Igetyou (9. Februar 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Brett hab ich ab morgen.
> 
> Werde mich dem Sport mit den meisten Punkten widmen und mal den Federweg testen....
> 
> ...



Wo willst du fahren??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obolator (10. Februar 2012)

Wenn Ihr am So los wollt bin ich dabei. Am Sa kann ich noch nicht zu 100% zusagen...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. Februar 2012)

Kulmi, zum Glück hast du dich umentschieden.


----------



## Kulminator (10. Februar 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Kulmi, zum Glück hast du dich umentschieden.



oh mann, ich dachte, die hätten die Phase hinter sich. 
Kennst du den Pechvogel?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. Februar 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> oh mann, ich dachte, die hätten die Phase hinter sich.
> Kennst du den Pechvogel?


Ne, habe das Bild so gefunden. Sieht hefig aus. Nach seiner Aussage hatte er ein guten Abflug. Zum Glück nichts weiter passiert.
Vetrauen in dem Material ist das A u. O.


----------



## Marc555 (10. Februar 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Wo willst du fahren??



Mal sehen, was für kurzentschlossene... Ich kenne den Zustand meines Hometrail im Moment nicht (der mit dem fetten Roadgap) den könnte man ein paar mal runterzwitschern.
Oder Kamm. Ist auch ein wenig Wetterabhängig das ganze. Es soll ja was "wärmer" werden. 
Und: wir brauchen einen Fahrer/in.
Komme morgen mal über Draht! So gegen 12:00h

555


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Februar 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Mal sehen, was für kurzentschlossene... Ich kenne den Zustand meines Hometrail im Moment nicht (der mit dem fetten Roadgap) den könnte man ein paar mal runterzwitschern.
> Oder Kamm. Ist auch ein wenig Wetterabhängig das ganze. Es soll ja was "wärmer" werden.
> Und: wir brauchen einen Fahrer/in.
> Komme morgen mal über Draht! So gegen 12:00h
> ...



So (wenn damit Samstags gemeint ist) gegen 1200 ist gar net so schlecht. Im Zweifelsfall gleich die dicke Mütze aufsetzen, die hält das Gesicht auch noch e bissi warm.
Dann hör ich morgen mal auf den Draht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (10. Februar 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Vetrauen in dem Material ist das A u. O.



ich bleib bei Nicolai ... 

555:


----------



## Marc555 (10. Februar 2012)

Wen es noch interessiert...
hab heute mein Bike in Koblenz geholt...







[/url][/IMG]

... mit prächtigem Empfang und sehr freundlichem Service ...





... übergeben










Gruß
555


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Februar 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Wen es noch interessiert...
> hab heute mein Bike in Koblenz geholt...
> ... mit prächtigem Empfang und sehr freundlichem Service ...
> 
> ...



So ähnlich war das damals bei mir auch  Nur warn die Weiber Carbon-Schwarz. Ach so, was trägt die Linke denn der Rechten da auf??? Pannenmilch???
Hat schon was, die Zeremonie


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Februar 2012)

Triple 5, ist dann morgen die Schwere-Böcke-Ausfahrt geplant? 
Dann gehe ich heute abend noch in die Werkstatt und wuchte die WW runter und die IS drauf.


----------



## obolator (10. Februar 2012)

Ich glaub mit So hatte 555 Sonntag gemeint? Lass uns noch mal ganz klar schreien. Ich kann erst am Sonntag. Wo ist mir egal, ich will endlich mal wieder raus.


----------



## Igetyou (10. Februar 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Mal sehen, was für kurzentschlossene... Ich kenne den Zustand meines Hometrail im Moment nicht (der mit dem fetten Roadgap) den könnte man ein paar mal runterzwitschern.
> Oder Kamm. Ist auch ein wenig Wetterabhängig das ganze. Es soll ja was "wärmer" werden.
> Und: wir brauchen einen Fahrer/in.
> Komme morgen mal über Draht! So gegen 12:00h
> ...



Okidoki


----------



## Marc555 (11. Februar 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Triple 5, ist dann morgen die Schwere-Böcke-Ausfahrt geplant?
> Dann gehe ich heute abend noch in die Werkstatt und wuchte die WW runter und die IS drauf.



Ich muss definitiv zum testen und einstellen raus. Komme nachher mal über Draht.


----------



## Marc555 (11. Februar 2012)

Sorry für die unzureichende Information.

So gegen 12h bedeutete: Um etwa 12h melde ich mich via Telefon!

Ob ich Sonntag raus komme kann ich noch nicht sagen.

@MTB Ede:Bist Du in der Eisstarre ??? In Carbon konserviert.


555


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Februar 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Sorry für die unzureichende Information.
> 
> So gegen 12h bedeutete: Um etwa 12h melde ich mich via Telefon!Ob ich Sonntag raus komme kann ich noch nicht sagen.
> 
> ...



Damit kann ich was anfangen, harre mal der Dinge / Informationen. Schicke Dir per PN noch mal meine Mobile zu. Z.Zt. noch -9. Das kann ja lustisch werden.


----------



## Kulminator (11. Februar 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> So ähnlich war das damals bei mir auch  Nur warn die Weiber Carbon-Schwarz. Ach so, was trägt die Linke denn der Rechten da auf??? Pannenmilch???
> Hat schon was, die Zeremonie



So sind die Kerle... Über dieses heisse top ausgestattete stahlbefederte Lustobjekt deutscher Ingenieurskunst wird kein Ton verloren. Nur wieder über die Weiber... Marc, ich wünsch dir gaaaanz viel Spass mit dem Teil....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (11. Februar 2012)

Sonst liest man hier immer nur Absagen bei besseren Bedingungen, und heute soll bei minus 12 gebikt werden...?


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Februar 2012)

Nach dem Telefonat mit 555:

Treffpunkt 1315 in Alz vor Tobsen's. Anfahrt mit dem Auto.

Kurze&Kalte HK Runde. Hochschieben ist keine Schande.


----------



## Igetyou (11. Februar 2012)

17,8kg und 300hm vertragen sich nicht!!
Wetter war auf jeden Fall okay. Habe es als nicht zu kalt empfunden!


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Februar 2012)

War doch ganz schön und gar nicht so kalt 








Der Phil auf dem gaanz schweren Bock, der Triple5 auch auf dem schweren Bock mit Wurfanker, der dritte Kollege, da weiss ich noch nicht mal den Namen...und mein Pferd war mit Wolframkarbid-beschlagenen Hufen klasse zu dirigieren auf dem hartgefrorenen Boden.

Ansonsten schade, dass ab der Parkbank / Einstieg letzter Abschnitt alles blockiert ist durch geschlagene Bäume.


----------



## Marc555 (11. Februar 2012)

Ich fand es auf jeden Fall auch nicht zu kalt. 
Muß mich auf jeden Fall noch ein wenig mit dem neuen Bike beschäftigen. Die Formular beisst wie Pitbull und die Feder hinten ist definitiv zu weich. Foxy hat sich zweimal mit metallischem Geräusch zu Wort gemeldet. Da haben die 200mm nicht gereicht!
Dank Tobsen wird die Sache schnell behoben sein. Der geplante Umbau geht auch klar. 
Hier noch ein Bild von den Polarwölfen...







[/url][/IMG]

555


----------



## obolator (11. Februar 2012)

@555: Hast Dir echt ne feiste Karre ausgesucht. Hast Du 180 vorne 200 hinten?Was für einen Umbau habt Ihr geplant?

Ist morgen denn noch jemand dabei? Das Wetter soll ja nochmal milder werden? Binfür alle Schantaten zu haben


----------



## Marc555 (11. Februar 2012)

F: RS Totem 180mm, B: Fox DHX 5.0 200mm

Der Umbau wird ein zweites Kettenblatt bringen, da ich nicht Auto und Bike gleichzeitig fahren kann...

Morgen bleiben die Böcke im Stall. Bei uns ist morgen Fasching für die Kids angesagt.

Gruß
555


----------



## obolator (11. Februar 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> F: RS Totem 180mm, B: Fox DHX 5.0 200mm
> 
> Der Umbau wird ein zweites Kettenblatt bringen, da ich nicht Auto und Bike gleichzeitig fahren kann...



Macht Sinn!!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. Februar 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> War doch ganz schön und gar nicht so kalt




Triple 5 back to the roots? Ist das eine Handytasche für ein Siemens S1? 

Ja die Formula ist schon der Hammer. Kann die ein oder andere Falte aus dem Gesicht schlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obolator (12. Februar 2012)

Leute, 
die Sonne scheint, es ist nur Mäßig kalt - alle die nicht beim Fasching sind  - ab aufs Rad...

Mal im ernst, ich werd spätestens um 13:00 los heute, falls einer von euch noch Lust hat, brauche ca. 45 min bis zur B8, gebt mir bescheid und ich pack  alles in die Karre und komm runter...

Seht zu Männer


----------



## Kulminator (12. Februar 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Triple 5 back to the roots? Ist das eine Handytasche für ein Siemens S1?



sieht schon fast nach C-Netz aus ??


----------



## Fr.th.13 (12. Februar 2012)

Hab gester mittag einen,-jemanden von euch (had seinen nahmen vergessen) in hanau,-metzgerstraÃe mit seinem neuen dh-rÃ¤dle getroffen.  War ein kurzer smaltalk underanderem hat er mir erzÃ¤hl das des board hier zum veabreden ist und gelegentlich auch zur Rinne fahrt. 
Wenn ihr dort hin fahrt, wÃ¼rde ich gerne mit kommen, ich kenne die Rinne schon seit '97 , bin dort fÃ¼her auch jedes wohenende gefahren. 
PS: Kann auch eine shutteldienst mit fahrer fÃ¼r 8 biker klar machen, allerdings will er 35.-â¬
        fÃ¼r einen ganzen incl shuttel u. sprintkosten an der rinne.

gruÃ fr.th.13


----------



## Marc555 (12. Februar 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> sieht schon fast nach C-Netz aus ??



Ihr habt doch schon wieder heimlich getrunken, oder.

Das ist der Klettgurt von meinem EVOC Rucksack!!!

Und ich sach noch ... laß den Alk weg....

555


----------



## Kulminator (12. Februar 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Das ist der Klettgurt von meinem EVOC Rucksack!!!



jetzt seh ich das auch ... ist ja witzig ...


----------



## Kulminator (12. Februar 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> Hab gester mittag einen,-jemanden von euch (had seinen nahmen vergessen) in hanau,-metzgerstraße mit seinem neuen dh-rädle getroffen.  War ein kurzer smaltalk underanderem hat er mir erzähl das des board hier zum veabreden ist und gelegentlich auch zur Rinne fahrt.
> Wenn ihr dort hin fahrt, würde ich gerne mit kommen, ich kenne die Rinne schon seit '97 , bin dort füher auch jedes wohenende gefahren.
> PS: Kann auch eine shutteldienst mit fahrer für 8 biker klar machen, allerdings will er 35.-
> für einen ganzen incl shuttel u. sprintkosten an der rinne.
> ...



dort darf man doch nicht mehr fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. Februar 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Ihr habt doch schon wieder heimlich getrunken, oder.
> 
> Das ist der Klettgurt von meinem EVOC Rucksack!!!
> 
> ...



Jetzt wo du es sagst.... . Sieht aus wie ein gesondertes Teil. Eben wie eine Handyhülle für ein Siemens der Backsteinklasse.

Ach so.... ALK ist geil....


----------



## Marc555 (12. Februar 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> Hab gester mittag einen,-jemanden von euch (had seinen nahmen vergessen) in hanau,-metzgerstraße mit seinem neuen dh-rädle getroffen.  War ein kurzer smaltalk underanderem hat er mir erzähl das des board hier zum veabreden ist und gelegentlich auch zur Rinne fahrt.
> Wenn ihr dort hin fahrt, würde ich gerne mit kommen, ich kenne die Rinne schon seit '97 , bin dort füher auch jedes wohenende gefahren.
> PS: Kann auch eine shutteldienst mit fahrer für 8 biker klar machen, allerdings will er 35.-
> für einen ganzen incl shuttel u. sprintkosten an der rinne.
> ...



Wenn das so ist, werde ich vielleicht doch noch reich....
Ich fahr euch für 32,-... 


555


----------



## Fr.th.13 (13. Februar 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist, werde ich vielleicht doch noch reich....
> Ich fahr euch für 32,-...
> 
> 
> mit shutteldienst..???


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. Februar 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> Marc555 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn das so ist, werde ich vielleicht doch noch reich....
> ...


----------



## Igetyou (13. Februar 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist, werde ich vielleicht doch noch reich....
> Ich fahr euch für 32,-...
> 
> 
> 555


 
Für 32 den ganzen Tag wie oben beschrieben nehme ich gerne an..


----------



## Igetyou (13. Februar 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> Hab gester mittag einen,-jemanden von euch (had seinen nahmen vergessen) in hanau,-metzgerstraße mit seinem neuen dh-rädle getroffen.  War ein kurzer smaltalk underanderem hat er mir erzähl das des board hier zum veabreden ist und gelegentlich auch zur Rinne fahrt.
> Wenn ihr dort hin fahrt, würde ich gerne mit kommen, ich kenne die Rinne schon seit '97 , bin dort füher auch jedes wohenende gefahren.
> PS: Kann auch eine shutteldienst mit fahrer für 8 biker klar machen, allerdings will er 35.-
> für einen ganzen incl shuttel u. sprintkosten an der rinne.
> ...


 

35 für den ganzen Tag oder nur eine Fahrt?


----------



## Fr.th.13 (13. Februar 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> 35 für den ganzen Tag oder nur eine Fahrt?



===============================================


also laut seiner aussage gilt diese Angebot von 0:00Uhr bis 23:59

dh. in hanau ist sammelpunkt ewt. noch ein zweiter und dann gehts zum spot
und dort wird dann von ihm ge-shuttelt. ...!
Bis uns die beine müd werden....


----------



## Fr.th.13 (13. Februar 2012)

ach hab ich vergessen  Das ist ein 3,5 t MB. Sprinter mit langem radstand 
9 sitzter mit getrentem ladebereich, gehen 8 bikes rein...!!
normalerweis transportiert er Bands damit durch halb europa...


----------



## Fr.th.13 (13. Februar 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> dort darf man doch nicht mehr fahren





na und ........wenn interessierts.. mich net ..!..Ich bin dort schon füher gefahren u. werd inzukunft dort fahren.. bis die knochen nicht mehr mit machen....


----------



## Igetyou (13. Februar 2012)

Klingt auf jeden Fall Super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hüby (13. Februar 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> ===============================================
> 
> 
> also laut seiner aussage gilt diese Angebot von 0:00Uhr bis 23:59
> ...


 
sounds good..  der kennt unse Beine nich..    gilt das auch für FeldBerg...?


----------



## obolator (13. Februar 2012)

Klingt sogar richtig gut!


----------



## Fr.th.13 (13. Februar 2012)

Hüby schrieb:


> sounds good..  der kennt unse Beine nich..    gilt das auch für FeldBerg...?




logisch auch für'n feldberg, aber nur für die DH-strecken am feldberg.
Kein Forstweg geheize runter zum bahnhof Oberursel.. nee.


----------



## Marc555 (13. Februar 2012)

In Anbetracht der Tatsache das ich auch gerne auf zwei Rädern unterwegs bin, würde ich das Angebot annehmen...

Wir können ja noch meinen Viehtransorter dranhängen, dann werden es 13 Bikes und auf der Rückbank kuscheln!!! (Ich sitze vorne)


555


----------



## Fr.th.13 (13. Februar 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> In Anbetracht der Tatsache das ich auch gerne auf zwei Rädern unterwegs bin, würde ich das Angebot annehmen...
> 
> Wir können ja noch meinen Viehtransorter dranhängen, dann werden es 13 Bikes und auf der Rückbank kuscheln!!! (Ich sitze vorne)
> 
> ...



===============================================

anhängelast gebremst 650 -750kg, ist allso möglich.


----------



## Igetyou (15. Februar 2012)

Fette Sache!!


----------



## obolator (15. Februar 2012)

Wie sieht es denn mit der WE Planung aus? Wetter scheint ja richtig gut mitzuspielen...


----------



## Igetyou (15. Februar 2012)

Bin im Harz


----------



## Marc555 (15. Februar 2012)

Mal sehn was das Wetter sacht. Bin vielleicht in Belgien...
oder im Rheinland. je nachdem. Am WE ist auch Karneval!!!

555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Februar 2012)

Und, Meester, ist Dein Langhuber schon neu eingefedert?


----------



## Marc555 (15. Februar 2012)

Noch nicht. Wollte sich eigentlich telefonisch nochmal melden, hat er aber nicht. Heute hat er ja zu. Ich gehe davon aus das er was bestellt hat. Wollte mit Fox nochmal Rücksprache halten was die so empfehlen würden.
Bin gespannt was rauskommt.

Für den Umbau haben wir auch schon geplant. 
Trigger, Umwerfer von Saint und das Blatt von Truvativ ca. 180,- Teuro.

Immerhin hat Sie jetzt grüne Fingernägel!  
So ein paar Farbklekse stehen ihr ganz gut.


555


----------



## Marc555 (15. Februar 2012)

@Igetyou: Was ist denn jetzt nochmal mit Taunus am nächsten WE? Gib nochmal Info. Du hast dich nicht mehr gemeldet. Fährt noch jemand bekanntes mit?

555


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Februar 2012)

Nächstes WE heisst am Sa 18.2. (da hast Du doch Narretei?) oder Sa 25.2.? Muss am 26. weg, und zwar gesund...


----------



## Igetyou (15. Februar 2012)

Also ich werde Hot Rod nochmal ansprechen.Wenn von ihm nix dazwischen kommt geht's klar.Datum 25.2 oder 26.2!
Bist du dabei?Wenn der Bus nicht fahren sollte wäre der Viehtransporter perfekt.
Nach der Abfahrt können wir dann mit einem weiteren Auto den Viehtransporter vom Berg holen und nochmal fahren!


----------



## Igetyou (15. Februar 2012)

Oder wir nehmen das 35â¬ Angebot in Anspruch.Klingt auf jeden Fall verlockend!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (15. Februar 2012)

Samstags (25ster) wäre entspannter für mich. Sonntags kann ich nichts 100% zusagen...
Viehtransporter wäre kein Problem. Fünf bis sechs Bikes können ja drauf. Mit zwei Autos wäre natürlich cool. 
Dann aber blos nicht oben den Autoschlüssel vergessen!!!
Kombi biste mit am Start??? Wäre genial.

555


----------



## Marc555 (15. Februar 2012)

Samstags (25ster) wäre entspannter für mich. Sonntags kann ich nichts 100% zusagen...
Viehtransporter wäre kein Problem. Fünf bis sechs Bikes können ja drauf. Mit zwei Autos wäre natürlich cool. 
Dann aber blos nicht oben den Autoschlüssel vergessen!!!
Kombi biste mit am Start??? Mit Cam??? Wäre genial.

555


----------



## Igetyou (15. Februar 2012)

Alles klar.Super!!
Spreche  Anfang nächster Woche mit HodRod.Ich kann mit meinem Auto mitfahren.Dann können wir mehrmals den Berg runter!


----------



## obolator (15. Februar 2012)

Wenn Ihr noch einen Platz frei habt bin ich dabei.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (15. Februar 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Oder wir nehmen das 35 Angebot in Anspruch.Klingt auf jeden Fall verlockend!!



===============================================

soll ich den bus klarmachen ..? terfpunkt wo..? da muß ich dem paul(busfahrrer) bescheid geben.


----------



## Hüby (16. Februar 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Also ich werde Hot Rod nochmal ansprechen.Wenn von ihm nix dazwischen kommt geht's klar.Datum 25.2 oder 26.2!
> Bist du dabei?Wenn der Bus nicht fahren sollte wäre der Viehtransporter perfekt.
> Nach der Abfahrt können wir dann mit einem weiteren Auto den Viehtransporter vom Berg holen und nochmal fahren!


 
26 könnt ick och..


----------



## Igetyou (16. Februar 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> ===============================================
> 
> soll ich den bus klarmachen ..? terfpunkt wo..? da muß ich dem paul(busfahrrer) bescheid geben.


 
Dieses Wochenende bin ich raus.
Wir sprechen vom nächsten Wochenende (25.2 / 26.2)
Lass uns noch bis Anfang/Mitte nächster Woche warten.
Ich könnte z.B. an beiden Tagen aufs DH Bike.

Wie siehts mit den anderen aus: Kulmi, Kombi?
Hybie nur am 26.2 ??
Marc nur am 25.2 ??


Werde mich nochmal in der MTB Gang ALZ umhören.

Aber ich denke, das wir locker 8 Leute zusammen bekommen!

GRuß


----------



## Fr.th.13 (16. Februar 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Dieses Wochenende bin ich raus.
> Wir sprechen vom nächsten Wochenende (25.2 / 26.2)
> Lass uns noch bis Anfang/Mitte nächster Woche warten.
> Ich könnte z.B. an beiden Tagen aufs DH Bike.
> ...





=============================================

Logisch die jungs vom AMC, ich hab schon ma 'en manu aufs AB gequasselt der meldet sich bestimmt wenn er zeit. Sammelpunkt, wäre dann einmal HU und ALZ, Tobsens bescheid geben vieleicht hat er zeit.


----------



## obolator (16. Februar 2012)

Ich kann an beiden Tagen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Februar 2012)

Klingt sehr verlockend und bis jetzt steht noch nichts im Kalender.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (16. Februar 2012)

Geht doch!!!


----------



## Kulminator (16. Februar 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Dieses Wochenende bin ich raus.
> Wir sprechen vom nächsten Wochenende (25.2 / 26.2)
> Lass uns noch bis Anfang/Mitte nächster Woche warten.
> Ich könnte z.B. an beiden Tagen aufs DH Bike.
> ...



gerade ausm Ausland zurück ... bei mir klappt das nächstes WE, am liebstem am 25.02...


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Februar 2012)

25ter könnte so klappen. 26ter nicht, da muss ich verletzungsfrei weg nach Süden.


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. Februar 2012)

Ohne Regen SA 18.02, 1300 B8 ?

25.02. Feldberg ist o.k.


----------



## Marc555 (16. Februar 2012)

Bin jetzt am WE raus. Schwer am Feiern!!!
Feder ist da! Werde unter der Woche nochmal testen!!!

555


----------



## Igetyou (17. Februar 2012)

Ich schlage vor nächsten Di. Oder Mi Nightride ab 1800 oder 1830 Westbahnhof.


----------



## Kulminator (17. Februar 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Ich schlage vor nächsten Di. Oder Mi Nightride ab 1800 oder 1830 Westbahnhof.



Di 1800 hätte ich einen Termin frei ....


----------



## Igetyou (17. Februar 2012)

Check!
Business Professional


----------



## obolator (17. Februar 2012)

Bin am Sa 1300 dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Februar 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ohne Regen SA 18.02, 1300 B8 ?
> 
> 25.02. Feldberg ist o.k.



Wenn's nicht schifft wie 'Zsau, bin ich morgen am Start


----------



## Climax_66 (17. Februar 2012)

Kompression ist wieder frei


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Februar 2012)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Kompression ist wieder frei


----------



## obolator (18. Februar 2012)

Wie sieht es aus bei euch Männer? Bei uns Fisselt es ein wenig, ist aberr i.O. Steht B8/ 1300 noch?


----------



## Kulminator (18. Februar 2012)

rechnet heute nicht mit mir - die aktuellen Schneehöhen erlauben Alternativen...


----------



## Fr.th.13 (18. Februar 2012)

was ist mit nächstes we ? dh am feldberg??? sollich den busdienst klarmachen???
oder bequatchen bei'nem becks im besetztem-house "nachtcafe" ab 23.00Uhr, am dienstag???
heute fahr ich wie immer zum bombenkrater OF
ps der busdienst-fahrer ist am di. auch im nachtcafe-metztgerstraße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Februar 2012)

obolator schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus bei euch Männer? Bei uns Fisselt es ein wenig, ist aberr i.O. Steht B8/ 1300 noch?



Steht noch.
Ich verdrück jetzt noch ein Brötchen mit Sprotten *Mmmh / Bbbbbuuuurrrrppssss* und steige dann in die wasserfesten Wurstpellen.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (18. Februar 2012)

was ist mit nächstes we ? dh am feldberg??? soll ich den busdienst klarmachen???
oder bequatchen wir bei'nem becks zu1.50, im besetztem-house "nachtcafe" ab 23.00Uhr, am dienstag alles???
heute fahr ich wie immer zum bombenkrater OF
ps der busdienst-fahrer ist am di. auch im nachtcafe-metztgerstraße.


----------



## Mtb Ede (18. Februar 2012)

Ich mach mich auch mal fertig.


----------



## Marc555 (18. Februar 2012)

Leute, wie schaut's denn jetzt mit dem Bus. Mein Anhänger geht sowieso klar. Wie wäre es denn mit durchzaehlen. Bin Samstags dabei. Zaehle noch Philipp und Kombi soweit ich es verstanden habe... Was ist denn mit Kulmi, Ede und Sofa?! Wenn ich Shuttle muss halt immer einer fahren und wir sind auf fünf Plätze begrenzt. Was ist den mit den Freireitern und der Hk-Gang.... Wer ist denn da am Start? 

555


----------



## Marc555 (18. Februar 2012)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Ede und Kulmi un Obolator wären dann natürlich mit bei. Somit bleibt die Frage fuer Sofa???
So wie es ausschaut ist der Van gebucht!!!
@Freitag: Wieviele Leute passen denn rein? Plus Bikes ohne Anhänger??? 

Dienstag schweres Gerät?


555


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (18. Februar 2012)

Sorry Jungs... Die Schwiegereltern und Geburtstagsvorbereitungen benötigten doch mehr Zeit wie geplant.. Sorry das es heute nicht geklappt hat..

@ Ede @ Die Brille ist heute gekommen und als Original befunden worden. Die anderen werden zurück geschickt. Super Schnäppchen dank Nachvorschung.
P.S. bei mir lag noch eine kleine Flasche Brillen Reiniger dabei, nicht das du diese übersiehst.


----------



## Igetyou (18. Februar 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Di 1800 hätte ich einen Termin frei ....



Wollen wir das Meeting auf Ymittwoch verschieben.Werde Dienstag mal in Richtung Kronberg / Hibike fahren.Das gibt's gerade ein Hammer Protektor für günstig Kohle.


----------



## Igetyou (18. Februar 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Leute, wie schaut's denn jetzt mit dem Bus. Mein Anhänger geht sowieso klar. Wie wäre es denn mit durchzaehlen. Bin Samstags dabei. Zaehle noch Philipp und Kombi soweit ich es verstanden habe... Was ist denn mit Kulmi, Ede und Sofa?! Wenn ich Shuttle muss halt immer einer fahren und wir sind auf fünf Plätze begrenzt. Was ist den mit den Freireitern und der Hk-Gang.... Wer ist denn da am Start?
> 
> 555



Ich wäre beide Tage einsatzbereit!!
Bus für 8 Personen wäre natürlich Hammer.

Samstag:
Marc
Kulmi
Kombi
Sofa?
Ede?
Ich
Freitag der 13th

Werde genau passen!

Wichtig:
Wir brauchen die Freireiter als Guide, oder?
Ich kriege die Strecke nicht mehr zusammen!

@ Freitag der 13th
Ich würde noch bis Dienstag warten und dann den Shuttle fix machen!


----------



## Kulminator (18. Februar 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Wollen wir das Meeting auf Ymittwoch verschieben.Werde Dienstag mal in Richtung Kronberg / Hibike fahren.Das gibt's gerade ein Hammer Protektor für günstig Kohle.



ich kann nur am Dienstag. Mi und Do bin ich ausserhanau ...  aber da ja sonst eh keiner mitfährt, können wir die Sache ja problemlos absagen... 

Sa ist gebongt...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (18. Februar 2012)

Wir fahren nächstes We auch am Feldi...ob Samstag oder Sonntag wissen wir noch nicht.
Wollen mal hoffen das oben das ganze Eis wegschmilzt, denn heute war es superglatt!!! Teilstücke komplett aus Eis, ab der Hälfte war es nur noch nass...

Wenn ihr am nächsten We zum Feldi fahrt sagt vorher Bescheid.
Gruß
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Februar 2012)

Zu HEUTE:

...my lovely Mister Singing Club !!!
Das war hart, bzw. seeehr weich auf dem tiefen Boden und schmutzig war es dazu.
Umfangreiche Reinigungsarbeiten am Bike und Klamotten. Morgen noch mal die Stiefel und Rucksack äähh, korrigiere: Drecksack.

Hat dennoch Schbass gemacht mit Ede und Obi Wan Kenobi. 

Kommenden Samstag bitte ich mich von der Bus-Liste zu streichen. Meine Schulung ab Sonntag ist so teuer, dass ich mir weder Erkältung noch Blessuren erlauben kann. Ich muss da antreten.

Feines Schnitzel mit Kartoffelstampf verdrückt, das erstere meisterlich gebraten von meiner Holden.
Gehe dann heute abend mal mit Alk vor die Glotze, räume dabei meinen PC auf, denn nächste Woche gibts einen Neuen


----------



## Fr.th.13 (18. Februar 2012)

Punkt 1:   Bus 8 Biker, 
                       8 Bikes, 
                       1 Fahrer(paul)

Punkt 2:  Dienstag nightride 18:00 geht bei mir auch net,
                        (Licht geht gerne im gelände aus) 

Punkt 3:  Dienstag bin ich sowieso ab 23:00 i.d. metzgerstraße,
               bikes können im Nachtcafe geparkt werden!

Punkt 4:  Manuel ruft mich zurück (AMC)!

Punkt 5:  Die DH am Feldberg kenn ich. War zuletzt im Frühjahr da.


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. Februar 2012)

Gestern HK : Sehr abwechslungsreiche Bodenverhältnisse. Im Mittelteil beansprucht ein Befahren den Trail sehr stark. Erster Eindruck von Baron vorne und Rubber Queen hinten sehr gut!

Ich würde dem Feldi auch noch ein wenig mehr Zeit geben um uns bessere Bedingungen zu bieten.


----------



## Kulminator (19. Februar 2012)

.


----------



## Kulminator (19. Februar 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich würde dem Feldi auch noch ein wenig mehr Zeit geben um uns bessere Bedingungen zu bieten.



nach dem gestrigen Input von HR1, sehe ich das auch so. Es ist nicht davon auszugehen, dass sich die Bodenverhältnisse am Feldi kurzfristig bessern...


----------



## Igetyou (19. Februar 2012)

Klar.Bei durschnittlich 5 grad plus ist das Eis /Schnee bald weg..


----------



## Marc555 (20. Februar 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Klar.Bei durschnittlich 5 grad plus ist das Eis /Schnee bald weg..



is denn am Mittwoch nochwer am Start?

555


----------



## Igetyou (20. Februar 2012)

Bin für Mittwoch bereit.
Startpunkt egal. Ziel egal.
Hauptsache Biken. Kann ab 17:30


----------



## obolator (20. Februar 2012)

UNter der Woche pack ich nicht, würde bei mir frühestens um 19:00 klappen. Sollte diesen Samstag das Shuttle gebucht werden dann braucht Ihr mich nicht einzuplanen. Haben am Samstag abend eine Verabredung mit Bekannten, da mach ich lieber die kleine Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (20. Februar 2012)

Wäre nett wenn die Frankfurter nochmal einen kleinen Wetterbericht gegen Wochenende geben könnten... Dann fällt die Entscheidung vielleicht etwas einfacher!
Wäre am Samstag dann (hoffentlich) im Taunus unterwegs. Wetter und Guide vorausgesetzt. Würde auch mit Shuttleanhänger fahren...
Eis und Schnee würde ich nicht bevorzugen, gegen etwas Matsch hätte ich nichts (Wenn es den Trails nicht das Genick bricht!)


555


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Februar 2012)

Männer, mal am Rande:

ich brauche Stahldraht, max. 1mm dick, besser 0,75mm, aber hart/stabil muss er sein. Länge: 200mm +/- 30mm. Wer hat so was im Bastelkeller herumliegen?

Verwendung in: Cable Cam > Anlenkung der Kameraschwenkeinrichtung.

Es ist fast so weit:
- Kabeltrommel fertig, Kabel konfektioniert
- Spanneinrichtung vorhanden
- Motorschlitten fertig, Lager laufen, geschmiert und montiert
- Kameraschwenkeinrichtung fertig, Servos eingebaut

Fehlt noch: 
- 2 Anlenkungsdrähte, s.o.
- Kamerasockel in Schwenkeinrichtung kleben
- Justage
- 2 Bäume im Wald finden
- Cable einziehen
- Probefahrt mit Buddies


----------



## Igetyou (21. Februar 2012)

Ich frag mal meine Eltern ob die alten Klammerdraht haben.
der ist dann aus CoCr und Federhart


----------



## Igetyou (21. Februar 2012)

Donnerstags Nightride wenn es nicht zu stark regnet?


----------



## Marc555 (21. Februar 2012)

Donnerstag bin ich raus. Soll nochmal gut regnen.

555


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Februar 2012)

Mir kratzt es seit letzter Woche im Hals, daher wird der Saisonstart b.a.w. verschoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (23. Februar 2012)

Ist uns der Sofa mal wieder verlustig gegangen oder wurde er einvulkanisiert?
Still ruht der See.
Morgen ist der wärmste Tag des Jahres.

Na gut, des bisherigen Jahres.

Samstag im nahen Wald?


----------



## Marc555 (23. Februar 2012)

Samstag ist T-Day!
Schwere Böcke, dicke Helme, fetter Spass!

Passend dazu sind heute meine Syncros Meathook gekommen. Gleich getestet und die Namensgebung verstanden. Schlagartig wurde mit der Beilagezettel wieder bewusst: "Nur mit ausreichendem Schienbeinschutz fahren!"

555


----------



## Igetyou (23. Februar 2012)

Hehe so ist es!!!

Freu mich schon.
Die Pedalen sind echt Hardcore.Aber passen gut zum Langhuber!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (23. Februar 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ist uns der Sofa mal wieder verlustig gegangen oder wurde er einvulkanisiert?
> Still ruht der See.
> Morgen ist der wärmste Tag des Jahres.
> 
> ...



Bin stiller beobachter. 
Alles im Grünen Bereich. 
Weiß noch nicht ob ich Samstsag lust auf Taunus habe........


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (24. Februar 2012)

Wie soll es denn überhaupt Samstag von statten gehen??


----------



## Igetyou (24. Februar 2012)

Mit dem Fahrrad runter mit dem Auto hoch

Treffen 11:30 Hohemark Oberursel


----------



## Igetyou (24. Februar 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> was ist mit nächstes we ? dh am feldberg??? soll ich den busdienst klarmachen???
> oder bequatchen wir bei'nem becks zu1.50, im besetztem-house "nachtcafe" ab 23.00Uhr, am dienstag alles???
> heute fahr ich wie immer zum bombenkrater OF
> ps der busdienst-fahrer ist am di. auch im nachtcafe-metztgerstraße.


 
Hi hattest du meine PM bekommen?
Evtl. ergibt sich Sonntags noch was.
Waren auf jeden Fall schon mal 3 Leute..


----------



## obolator (24. Februar 2012)

Wer ist denn jetzt wann wo und wie viele Leute sind bei der T-Tour dabei? Hab irgendwie den überblick verloren... Fährt auch jemand ab der B8 am Samstag?


----------



## Marc555 (24. Februar 2012)

Wer vom Stammpersonal noch kurzfristig zusteigen möchte, kommt bitte über Handy und findet sich morgen um 10:30 bei Philipp ein. Alternativ eine Stunde später dann in OU Hohemark.
Schweres Gerät und Dicke Murmel sowie Kleingeld für den Lift bzw. Rhein-Main-Gravity-Card 



555


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (24. Februar 2012)

Werde Morgen wohl doch hier eine Runde fahren. 
13.00 Uhr B8, wer hat lust und Zeit.

T. ist mir doch zu früh. Sorry. Euch viel Spaß. Macht mal ein paar Fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obolator (24. Februar 2012)

Bin morgen um 13:00 an der B8


----------



## Hüby (25. Februar 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Werde Morgen wohl doch hier eine Runde fahren.
> 13.00 Uhr B8, wer hat lust und Zeit.
> 
> T. ist mir doch zu früh. Sorry. Euch viel Spaß. Macht mal ein paar Fotos.


 
hir Schätzlein..fahrn heut SA um 14 ab Tladen zweima Kamm falls Böcke hast..


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Februar 2012)

So, mal wieder im Forum. 
Bin heute 1300B8 dabei, da Ts., dicke Pötte, steile Abfahrt und meine 6-Tage-Veranstaltung kommende Woche nicht miteinander kompatibel erscheint.
Kein Zeitlimit heute


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. Februar 2012)

1300 B8 bin ich dabei.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. Februar 2012)

Kombi, 12.40 Uhr bei dir 

Hüby.. mal gucken, wenn nicht, dann bestimmt auf dem Kamm.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. Februar 2012)

5 h Radeln......  
Super war es.


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. Februar 2012)

Ja, da sind wir schon lange nicht mehr gefahren...


----------



## Fr.th.13 (25. Februar 2012)

(DH -strecken) - Feldberg oben 1/2 der strecke ist eisig mit schlamm und wurzel garniert! 
2.hälfte ist schlammig......!!!!

                   fazit: Alles Fahrbar und spassig gewessen!
                            Slids mit eingeschlossen....!

fr.th.13


----------



## Igetyou (25. Februar 2012)

Ja der Feldberg ist ne richtige Männerabfahrt. Erstes Teilstück war nicht einfach aber machbar. Der Rest war geil flowig. Mir hat das Steinfeld gut gefallen.
Wenn die Strecke trocken ist kann man es dort richtig stehen lassen.
Bin gespannt auf die Fotos von Marco.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (25. Februar 2012)

Feine Session heute. 
Fettes Thanx an die Guides von den Freireitern. 
Taunus rockt. Ein dickes "Gefällt mir"


555


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Februar 2012)

TripleFive:
wie hat sich die Gerätschaft geschlagen?


----------



## Marc555 (26. Februar 2012)

Yo Phil und Freitag,
viel Schbass heute im Bombenkrater und übertreibt´s net damit ihr demnächst wieder am Start seid! 



Greetz

555


----------



## Marc555 (26. Februar 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> TripleFive:
> wie hat sich die Gerätschaft geschlagen?



Wow. Die Koblenzerin ist der helle Wahnsinn und funktioniert wie´d Sau.
Gestern ordentlich Federweg ausgenutzt und mich dick angefreundet.   Es funzt immer besser.
Bin schon mehr als zufrieden. Die Saison kann beginnen! 



555


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (26. Februar 2012)

Hast auch nichts verkehrt gemacht, die Bikes funktionieren einwandfrei.


----------



## Kulminator (26. Februar 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Hast auch nichts verkehrt gemacht, die Bikes funktionieren einwandfrei.



quietschen und knarzen nur gelegentlich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (26. Februar 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> quietschen und knarzen nur gelegentlich ...



Die *Funktion* war aber nicht beeinträchtigt......  
Das ist wie mit Frauen... Nerven gelegentlich, trotzdem kann man nicht ohne.... Und sind es nicht die kleinen Macken die man(n) so liebt.


----------



## Kulminator (26. Februar 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Das ist wie mit Frauen... Nerven gelegentlich, trotzdem kann man nicht ohne.... Und sind es nicht die kleinen Macken die man(n) so liebt.



 wie wahr .


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Februar 2012)

Grusz, Wölfe...
aus München...
das passiert, wenn man zu viel Wein gekippt hat


----------



## Igetyou (27. Februar 2012)

Hehe...


----------



## Marc555 (27. Februar 2012)

Ups, sieht nach ´ner fetten Traubenallergie aus...
und viel Schbass!!!

Weiter so

Gruß aus der Heimat

555


----------



## Fr.th.13 (28. Februar 2012)

Jo sieht aus wie ne Lambrussco vergiftung...


----------



## Igetyou (28. Februar 2012)

Heute Jemand bock aufn Nightride?


----------



## Marc555 (28. Februar 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> Jo sieht aus wie ne Lambrussco vergiftung...



Uahuahuahuah.

Der ist gut!

Ich hab gehört, dass sich sowas nur mit einer gehörigen Portion "Fahrtwind auf  Freeride-Gerät steil bergab" wieder ins Lot bringen lässt!

Sollen wir für Samstag schon mal die Therapie vorbereiten? 


555


----------



## Fr.th.13 (28. Februar 2012)

Das heist Freitags mit 5L flasche Lambrussco zulöten, um am samstag mit ner steifen briese 
fahrtwind zu Therapieren. aber klar doch..
Ps: Es funktioniert, nach dem 3ten einschlag ist man wieder Nüchtern...HiHiHiHiHiHi
       bitte hebt mich auf mein DH-Bock und schiebt mich zum start.....!
        zitat von kumpels 96' kaprun


----------



## Fr.th.13 (28. Februar 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Heute Jemand bock aufn Nightride?



******************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************


 morgen gegen 16:00 singeltrailrunde um grüner-seen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (28. Februar 2012)

Bin raus. Zu früh und zu Hanau. Leider.

555


----------



## Igetyou (28. Februar 2012)

16:00 ist mir auch zu früh.Ab wann könntest du frühestens?


----------



## Fr.th.13 (28. Februar 2012)

also ich hab zeit mach ma ansage. 16:00 war nur en vorschlag, um 18:00 wirds halt dunkel....
naja mein licht bockt halt sobald man es benötigt. 
Deshald bin ich von tageslicht einwenig abhängig


----------



## Igetyou (29. Februar 2012)

Heute treffe ich mich um 18:00 an der Parkbucht B8.
Ich werde aus Hanau um 17:15 losfahren.


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Februar 2012)

Horrido!

kann Euch sagen, das Herzoglich Bayerisches SPEZIAL vom Brauhaus Tegernsee ist mal Ultra legger  :Bier:

Gestern Abend gabs Thai im 'Fetten Fisch', heute Abend habe ich für / bei meinen Freunden gekocht. 
Hab mal so gar keinen Bock noch was zu schaffen, morgen gibt's noch mal ne Packung Training. Morgen Abend Teamessen, Freitag zurück.

Was ist fürs WE angesagt?


----------



## Marc555 (29. Februar 2012)

Schlag mal was vor....

Ich wäre für Straigt de Bersch enunner! Un mim schaddel widder nuff.


555


----------



## obolator (1. März 2012)

Schaddeln im Ts meinste? Wär ne coole Sache, wie viele Runden hattet Ihr den letzte Woche? War doch schon mit dem Shuttel unterwegs, oder? 
Ich hab bei der HK Tour mal glatt 8 Pins aus den Pedalen getreten...
Nachschub sollte spätestens am Freitag ankommen....


----------



## Fr.th.13 (1. März 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Schlag mal was vor....
> 
> Ich wäre für Straigt de Bersch enunner! Un mim schaddel widder nuff.
> 
> ...


----------



## obolator (1. März 2012)

Bin für alle Schandtaten zu haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. März 2012)

obolator schrieb:


> Bin für alle Schandtaten zu haben...


Ich auch.... Wie früher, ohne Hemmungen... alle Krankheiten sind egal...


----------



## Marc555 (1. März 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ich auch.... Wie früher, ohne Hemmungen... alle Krankheiten sind egal...



Sofa!!!! So kenn` ich dich ja gar nicht....

Ich prüfe... Bei den Spritpreisen  sollte sich die Anreise recht kurz gestalten!!!


555


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. März 2012)

...da mach ich mal Meldung.


----------



## Igetyou (1. März 2012)

Bin dieses We raus.Nachstes Wochenende ist evtl. Feldbergoder Bad Wildbad geplant.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. März 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Ich prüfe... Bei den Spritpreisen  sollte sich die Anreise recht kurz gestalten!!!
> 555


Schaffst du den Bock nicht auf den HK??


----------



## Igetyou (1. März 2012)

Aufwand und Leistung passen mit einem dicken Bock nicht.
Mit 200mm bockt der HK nicht auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EnduroDuke (1. März 2012)

Gude,

dät ihr noch nen Neue aus Heldeberje mit fahn lasse?
Ist vieleicht schon für Sonntag eine Tour geplant?

Gruß
Enduroduke


----------



## Igetyou (1. März 2012)

EnduroDuke schrieb:


> Gude,
> 
> dät ihr noch nen Neue aus Heldeberje mit fahn lasse?
> Ist vieleicht schon für Sonntag eine Tour geplant?
> ...



Klar. Wenn was geht kannst mit!


----------



## Marc555 (1. März 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Schaffst du den Bock nicht auf den HK??



Ho, ho,ho. Ich war mit dem Bock schon oben, da hast du noch gefroren!


555


----------



## Igetyou (1. März 2012)

Schönwetterbiker


----------



## Hüby (1. März 2012)

hir habt ihr ALLE noch gefrohren..


----------



## Hüby (1. März 2012)

ups..


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. März 2012)

Alles Angebeber.... sind wir hier bei wer hat den län.... äähh kältesten.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (1. März 2012)

gibts schon nen' zeitplan...??? Für WE.


----------



## Hüby (1. März 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Alles Angebeber.... sind wir hier bei wer hat den län.... äähh kältesten.


 
ja komm eina geht noch..weil ick dir mag..


----------



## EnduroDuke (2. März 2012)

Hüby schrieb:


> ja komm eina geht noch..weil ick dir mag..




Mann, kann alles toppen 
-35°C Norwegen Bike Tour (allerdings mim Motorrad).
Zündkerzenwechsel an meiner MZ.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch en Biker aus Sibirien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obolator (2. März 2012)

Die von BMO haben ne falsche Angebe bei den Pins die ich bestellt hab gemacht. jetzt passeen die Dinger nicht ich hab den Salat.  Muss gleich mal hier bei Hibike anrufen, und fragen ob die die richtigen daheben. So was nervt!

Könnte recht schlammig werden morgen.


----------



## Igetyou (2. März 2012)

Heute Nachmittag Biken??Zum HK und zurück??Oder grüner See??

Abends gehts dann nach Hause!


----------



## Fr.th.13 (2. März 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Heute Nachmittag Biken??Zum HK und zurück??Oder grüner See??
> 
> Abends gehts dann nach Hause!



#############################################################################################################################################

ich bin zu jeder schandtatt bereit....!

Und was  is mit Shutteln..., morgen..?????:


----------



## Fr.th.13 (2. März 2012)

Könnte recht schlammig werden morgen.[/QUOTE]

#############################################################################################################################################

feldberg ist schlammig, die  rinne ist trocken...!


----------



## Fr.th.13 (2. März 2012)

Und ich träume von der Rinne......, Marc555 was is, morgen od.So...? Die rinne Rocken oder doch feldi fahren.??????


----------



## Igetyou (2. März 2012)

Bin noch auf Arbeit.
Bin nun leider doch noch raus!!
Nächste Woche Dienstag wieder Nightride.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (2. März 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Bin noch auf Arbeit.
> Bin nun leider doch noch raus!!
> Nächste Woche Dienstag wieder Nightride.



##############################################################################################

Uh Überstunden......
jo hab die ganze zeit bis eben geschraubt...
mein dirtbike fertig machen...


----------



## Igetyou (2. März 2012)

Ich glaube ich hole mir noch ein 4X zum City-Shredden.


----------



## obolator (2. März 2012)

Ich würd mich schon freuen, wenn ich die richtigen Pins ffür meine Peadle hätte! Kotze grad mal sowas von! Meine Pins haben kein metrisches gewinde. Jetzt kann ich mir die Alu-Pins von Sixpack für 20 kaufen - Voll Penner!!! 
Die Jungs von BMO sind dagegen echt kulant, da die es im Netz falsch ausgeschrieben haben, krieg ich ddie 20 Pins jetzt für 8 - Fair!
Kennt sich einer von euch mit Ami Standarts aus bzw. weiß wo man solche schrauben her bekommt? (Ich gehe mal davon aus, das es ein Ami- Gewinde ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (2. März 2012)

obolator schrieb:


> Ich würd mich schon freuen, wenn ich die richtigen Pins ffür meine Peadle hätte! Kotze grad mal sowas von! Meine Pins haben kein metrisches gewinde. Jetzt kann ich mir die Alu-Pins von Sixpack für 20 kaufen - Voll Penner!!!
> Die Jungs von BMO sind dagegen echt kulant, da die es im Netz falsch ausgeschrieben haben, krieg ich ddie 20 Pins jetzt für 8 - Fair!
> Kennt sich einer von euch mit Ami Standarts aus bzw. weiß wo man solche schrauben her bekommt? (Ich gehe mal davon aus, das es ein Ami- Gewinde ist...



PX-heidelberg....?sorry kleiner gag


----------



## Fr.th.13 (2. März 2012)

obolator schrieb:


> Ich würd mich schon freuen, wenn ich die richtigen Pins ffür meine Peadle hätte! Kotze grad mal sowas von! Meine Pins haben kein metrisches gewinde. Jetzt kann ich mir die Alu-Pins von Sixpack für 20 kaufen - Voll Penner!!!
> Die Jungs von BMO sind dagegen echt kulant, da die es im Netz falsch ausgeschrieben haben, krieg ich ddie 20 Pins jetzt für 8 - Fair!
> Kennt sich einer von euch mit Ami Standarts aus bzw. weiß wo man solche schrauben her bekommt? (Ich gehe mal davon aus, das es ein Ami- Gewinde ist...



werkzeug großhandel Seibel der is in der strasse wo der zweirad schmidt ist , ein paar meter weiter  ---- HU ---- HU ---
da bekommst du fast alles von derschraube bist zum bagger..,nähe hauptbahnhof


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. März 2012)

obolator schrieb:


> Ich wÃ¼rd mich schon freuen, wenn ich die richtigen Pins ffÃ¼r meine Peadle hÃ¤tte! Kotze grad mal sowas von! Meine Pins haben kein metrisches gewinde. Jetzt kann ich mir die Alu-Pins von Sixpack fÃ¼r â¬20 kaufen - Voll Penner!!!
> Die Jungs von BMO sind dagegen echt kulant, da die es im Netz falsch ausgeschrieben haben, krieg ich ddie â¬20 Pins jetzt fÃ¼r â¬8 - Fair!
> Kennt sich einer von euch mit Ami Standarts aus bzw. weiÃ wo man solche schrauben her bekommt? (Ich gehe mal davon aus, das es ein Ami- Gewinde ist...


Was fÃ¼r Pedale hast du? Sixpack??!!?? Ok wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil...sind Sixpack
Vorweg 2 Dinge.. 
1.Berliner Unternehmen sind immer Super...
2. Kleinteile aller Art bekommst du meist bei Pedalen Kleinteile bei Bike-Components.de

Edit: Rein theoretisch kannst du m4 Schrauben nehmen.... musst dir die lÃ¤nge ausmessen. Ist billiger. Bekommst die Farbigen nur von Sixpack, kostet 15 - 18 â¬. Wenn sie schnell herrausfallen investier mal in Loctite. Die leichte haftbarkeit reicht da schon vollkommen aus.


----------



## Kulminator (2. März 2012)

da ist man ein paar Tage "unpässlich" und hier gehts voll ab.  

Wegen morgen: ich muss vormittag am Bike schrauben und könnte nachmittags zu einer Revierbesichtigung antreten? Weiss aber noch nicht genau, wie lange ich morgen brauchen werde? Für Taunus, Rinne reicht die Zeit nicht mehr...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. März 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich hole mir noch ein 4X zum City-Shredden.


*Nicolai Argon FR*       

Hardtail mit bis zu 150mm Federgabel


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. März 2012)

Männer, sind wir hier im Technik-Forum???

1. Bin wieder zu Hause
2. Mein Weib ist krank, morgen kann ich raus in den Wald
3. Ich bin schlagskaputt. 6 Tage Englisch denken & reden. Wenns denn wenigstens Englisch gewesen wären, so war es 
2 x Newcastle-English  
3 x Schwedisch-Englisch  
1 x Dänisch-Englisch  
1 x Oklahoma-Englisch  
1 x Französisch-Englisch  
2 x Wiener-Englisch  
1 x Spanisch-Englisch  
4 x Bayerisch-Englisch  und 
1 x Hessisch-Englisch 
4. Gehe jetzt in den Keller und wechsle die Reifen auf dem Torque: Spikes runter, MM nach vorne und irgendetwas abgeranztes nach hinten.
5. Beobachte mal die Entwicklung, wäre morgen aber dabei - solange wir nicht 2 Stunden Anfahrt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. März 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> *Männer, sind wir hier im Technik-Forum???*



Ne sind wir nicht, hier probiert man zu helfen.
Japan - Englisch ist auch nicht schlecht. 

Morgen ist mir egal. Will auf alle fälle fahren und wenn es im Revier ist. 
Das letzte mal war super lustig . Und meine Beine müssen wieder zulegen.


----------



## Marc555 (2. März 2012)

So, Leute jetzt mal was konkretes bitte. Wann geht´s wo los?

Aufgrund der Spritpreise werde ich nicht für Rinne oder Taunus zu haben sein. 
Das grenzt an Frechheit was an der Tanke los ist!

Bei schwerem Gerät wäre trotzdem shuttlen zu überlegen, da ich noch nicht umgebaut habe. Hier in der Gegend lasse ich mir das noch gefallen.

555


----------



## obolator (2. März 2012)

Den HK muss man aber echt nich Schaddeln... Da wir hier nicht im TechnikForum sind lass ich mich morgen weiter über meine Pedale aus...


----------



## obolator (2. März 2012)

By the way peoples, 

ich hab mich hier
http://www.madmission.de/mad-east-challenge-500/anmeldung/mad-east-enduro/
angemeldet! 2000 Tiefenmeter!! Wäre geil, wenn wir da mit ein paar leuten auflaufen könnten. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Marc555 (2. März 2012)

obolator schrieb:


> Den HK muss man aber echt nich Schaddeln... Da wir hier nicht im TechnikForum sind lass ich mich morgen weiter über meine Pedale aus...



Mit 18 Kilo und 9 Gängen möchtest du den HK auch lieber shutteln...

Die Frage war allerdings was morgen generell geht!!!


555


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. März 2012)

Wer ist der Beantworter der, was geht Morgen , Frage ?


----------



## Marc555 (2. März 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wer ist der Beantworter der, was geht Morgen , Frage ?



Mach doch mal einen brauchbaren Vorschlag.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. März 2012)

Idee - Idee - Vorschlag - Vorschlag

Kommt doch alle ma mit nach OF zum bombenkrater, wir treffen uns meinnet-wegen um 13:00Uhr am westbahnhof und radeln gemütlich zum bombenkrater ca. 10km. Dort gibt es eine schöne spielwiese, die aus einigen singel-track-lines mit anliegern und sprüngen besteht des macht echt spass.
Und für die, die krachen-lassen-wollen haben wir einige Hardcore-Lines

Und so würden wir den Öl-Multis auch noch ein Schnippchen-Schlagen.......
....wenigsten für morgen.....!

Höhendiverens ca: 20m
Track-länge      ca: 50m bis 150m


----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. März 2012)

.......äh..., sorry,.... ich meinte natürlich für heute 13:00Uhr Samstag..!


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. März 2012)

obolator schrieb:


> Den HK muss man aber echt nich Schaddeln... Da wir hier nicht im TechnikForum sind lass ich mich morgen weiter über meine Pedale aus...



Ups, war ich zu forsch?
Wenn Du heute ein paar Pedale brauchst, bringe ich welche mit.

Eigentlich möchte ich den HK-Strecken nicht weiter schweres Gerät zumuten, bevor wir nicht das Laub entfernt und ein paar Streckenteile repariert haben. Bleibt nur die gerade Strecke nach Norden runter, aber da wissen wir noch nicht was uns erwartet / haben wir dieses Jahr noch nicht besichtigt.
Bombenkrater als Alternative ist mal ganz funny, kommt aber auch drauf an, wie es dort nach dem großen Abräumen aussieht / was wieder hergerichtet wurde.
Ts dürfte noch immer sehr schwammig sein.
Rinne - ist mit Geldeinzugsstationen zu rechnen.

Generelle Aussicht: der Sprit wird garantiert nicht mehr billiger also Shutteln auf Entfernung auch nicht billiger. Prognose: 2 Euro Super E10 Ende 2012.

Ansonsten, allen Genossen einen GUTEN MORGEN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (3. März 2012)

obolator schrieb:


> By the way peoples,
> 
> ich hab mich hier
> http://www.madmission.de/mad-east-challenge-500/anmeldung/mad-east-enduro/
> angemeldet! 2000 Tiefenmeter!! Wäre geil, wenn wir da mit ein paar leuten auflaufen könnten. Wer ist dabei?



Oooh! Heimatnah und Grenzüberschreitend !
Aber Achtung, nach meiner langjährigen Erfahrung auf tschechischen Rennen: das endet immer im Besäufnis 
OK, ist ja in D organisiert, würde mich interessieren ob die Bratrovi ihr pivo mitbringen. Jeden pivo, dve pive, tri pive, ctyre pive, pet piv etc.

Strecken sind nach Video so zwischen echt lustig bis naja.
1 Woche vor Finale Ausritt, das kann kanpp werden für mich mit Abschluss der Arbeiten (beruflich).
Ich denke mal darüber nach.


----------



## Kulminator (3. März 2012)

Heute 1300 B8 - mittelschwere Ausrüstung.


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. März 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Mach doch mal einen brauchbaren Vorschlag.



1300 B8, HK Line cleanen...


----------



## obolator (3. März 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ups, war ich zu forsch?
> Wenn Du heute ein paar Pedale brauchst, bringe ich welche mit.
> 
> !



Nein nein, so war das gar nicht gemeint, ich hab das nur auf die Sch**** Peadale bezogen. - Hab aber auch noch Ersatz, trotzdem Danke!

Kann noch nicht genau sagen ob es was wird bei mir, den Kleinen hat es erwischt. Moregn würde besser passen. Also wenn einer morgen bock hat einfach melden...

Ansonsten allen viel spaß!


----------



## Marc555 (3. März 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Heute 1300 B8 - mittelschwere Ausrüstung.



Sorry, ich habe nur leicht oder schwer....


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. März 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Sorry, ich habe nur leicht oder schwer....



13.00 Uhr B8
Marc, leicht reicht auch aus.

Kombi, 12.40 Uhr bei dir.


----------



## obolator (3. März 2012)

Bei mr wird es heute nichts, wünsch euch was!!!
Morgen wieder dabei ...


----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. März 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ups, war ich zu forsch?
> Wenn Du heute ein paar Pedale brauchst, bringe ich welche mit.
> 
> Eigentlich möchte ich den HK-Strecken nicht weiter schweres Gerät zumuten, bevor wir nicht das Laub entfernt und ein paar Streckenteile repariert haben. Bleibt nur die gerade Strecke nach Norden runter, aber da wissen wir noch nicht was uns erwartet / haben wir dieses Jahr noch nicht besichtigt.
> ...



#######################################################################################################################################

Jungs ich gehöre zum BDO wenn ich den vorschlag mache das wir dort fahren können, könnt ihr von aus gehen das seit letztem jahr - mai - alles wieder aufgebaut wurde...das einzige was wir dort nicht düfen, sind Shors bauen.
Es ist alles fahrbereit, wir ham auch nen step-down 2m runter und 4m weit, anfahrt übern singeltrail echt spassig.....
und übrigens dort wird gerade ein 6-7m gap gebaut mit connerjump über bombernkrater.......Alles und alle lines fahrbreit


----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. März 2012)

So Mädels ich binauf en weg zum BDO   -- viel spass heut..---
Fr.Th.13


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. März 2012)

So Mädels ich binauf en weg zum BDO   -- viel spass heut..---
Fr.Th.13


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. März 2012)

Super Geil Heute. Bodenverhältnisse passen sich nach und nach an den gewünschten Idial an.


----------



## Kulminator (3. März 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Super Geil Heute. Bodenverhältnisse passen sich nach und nach an den gewünschten Idial an.



 sehe ich auch so ...


----------



## Marc555 (3. März 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> sehe ich auch so ...



wo seid ihr denn gefahren?


----------



## Kulminator (3. März 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> wo seid ihr denn gefahren?



same procedure as every year


----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. März 2012)

BDO war wiedermal echt FETT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. März 2012)

macht ihr ewt morgen e HK runde über buchberg u.klabermühlchen...?
wäre ich ewt dabei..!


----------



## Marc555 (3. März 2012)

Bin am Sonntag raus. Erkältung wird schlimmer.


----------



## obolator (3. März 2012)

ich war heute laufen. Morgen geht generell, bin aber zeitlich nach hinten raus begrenzt. Muss mich um 1600 in den Zug setzen. - Manchmal Kotzt mich mein Job an...
Kleine Session am Bombenkrater in OF?


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. März 2012)

Aaahhh, mein Heuschnupfen ist voll erblüht. 
Ich habe die Hasel heute im Vorbeifahren gesehen und das war's.

Werfe jetzt eine Tablette ein und hoffe dass ich schlafen kann.

GN


----------



## Fr.th.13 (4. März 2012)

Soo watt iiissen, heut ne runde fahren....? 13:00 
obolator weil du nur bir 16:00 zeit hast ne große runde grüner see - mit allen trails drumrum...,
oder HK klabermühlchen........????


----------



## Fr.th.13 (4. März 2012)

Alternetiv können wir gerne zum bombenkrater fahren.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. März 2012)

In der Neuen Freeride sind die Easton Havoc getestet worden. Laufräder an sich haben SUPER abgeschnitten -> Leicht Robust keine Mängel. Leider haben die Naben nicht so gut abgeschnitten. Ca. 75% Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## Kulminator (5. März 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> In der Neuen Freeride sind die Easton Havoc getestet worden. Laufräder an sich haben SUPER abgeschnitten -> Leicht Robust keine Mängel. Leider haben die Naben nicht so gut abgeschnitten. Ca. 75% Kaufempfehlung.



oh je...  

in ner anderen Zeitschrift gibts bestimmt ne ganz andere Bewertung. Also nix drauf geben, was überall so geschrieben wird ...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. März 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> oh je...
> 
> in ner anderen Zeitschrift gibts bestimmt ne ganz andere Bewertung. Also nix drauf geben, was überall so geschrieben wird ...


Sowieso nicht.  Wir werden testen...und beurteilen
Aber immerhin hat der Laufradsatz nicht total abgekackt. Dafür das es mehr oder weniger ein "Blindkauf" war.


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. März 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Sowieso nicht.  Wir werden testen...und beurteilen
> Aber immerhin hat der Laufradsatz nicht total abgekackt. Dafür das es mehr oder weniger ein "Blindkauf" war.



Ich glaube fest, dass WIR DEN nicht kaputt kriegen. 
Es sei denn, die deutsche Aishe springt in die Flugbahn, wie schon einmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. März 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ich glaube fest, dass WIR DEN nicht kaputt kriegen.
> Es sei denn, die deutsche Aishe springt in die Flugbahn, wie schon einmal


Wie gesagt, die Felgen inkl. Speichen wurden als TOP bewertet. Die bekommt man so schnell nicht kaputt...ausser vieleicht Aishe.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (6. März 2012)

so leuts ich bin für die woche Nightride raus muß schaffen, the seasone starts and i got work for this week...sorry guy's next week i think i got time for it, ooppps bin eng. abgerucht ...
PS Fr.sa, So laden newopening in HU, ham- ZB: Specilazed..u.. simblon.. es gibt Sa u.So geführte touren über die birkenheimer und babarossaQuelle bitte endnimmt die zeit etc. website und nachfragen (anrufen)http://www.velozeit.de/ ich helfe Ihnen einwenig aus der zeitklemme. Der laden macht nen guten eindruck.
ich führe einer dieser MTB-touren, bin gestern gefragt worden, konnte natürlich nicht nein sagen!


----------



## Igetyou (6. März 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> so leuts ich bin für die woche Nightride raus muß schaffen, the seasone starts and i got work for this week...sorry guy's next week i think i got time for it, ooppps bin eng. abgerucht ...
> PS Fr.sa, So laden newopening in HU, ham- ZB: Specilazed..u.. simblon.. es gibt Sa u.So geführte touren über die birkenheimer und babarossaQuelle bitte endnimmt die zeit etc. website und nachfragen (anrufen)http://www.velozeit.de/ ich helfe Ihnen einwenig aus der zeitklemme. Der laden macht nen guten eindruck.
> ich führe einer dieser MTB-touren, bin gestern gefragt worden, konnte natürlich nicht nein sagen!


 

Hört sich doch super an!!
Meine DH-Laufräder sind da. 2037g Sehen ganz gut aus. Mal schauen wie sie sich schlagen.

Hast du die Woche mal Zeit wegen der Kettenpeitsche?

Biken unter der Woche fällt wahrscheinlich auch flach, da ich ein leichte Erkältung habe.
Zum Wochenende bin ich wieder fit.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. März 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Hört sich doch super an!!
> Meine DH-Laufräder sind da. 2037g Sehen ganz gut aus. Mal schauen wie sie sich schlagen.
> 
> Hast du die Woche mal Zeit wegen der Kettenpeitsche?
> ...



Was hast du dir denn geholt? 
Wenn es mal schitt Wetter is, will Ich mein Hobel auch mal wieder auseinander nehmen.


----------



## Igetyou (6. März 2012)

Spank Spike Evo Felgen
Atomlab Pimpimplite Naben
Messingnippel
Spank Speichen.

Die Teile habe ich sehr günstig bekommen. Sind hoffentlich unkaputtbar.
Noch den Vorbau tauschen und dann fertig...
Bikepark kann kommen.


----------



## Marc555 (6. März 2012)

@Igetyou: Ich hatte schon immer den Verdacht das du Messingnippel hast. (Nicht das explizit drauf geachtet hätte oder ich bei dir drauf stehe!!!)

Bin auch raus die Woche. Hab mir eine fette Grippe eingefangen und bin krank geschrieben. Also für den Samstag bitte umplanen. Den shuttle müssen wir verschieben. Leider. Sorry Leut´s.


555


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. März 2012)

Blasen für dich...äähh bless You.


----------



## Marc555 (6. März 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Spank Spike Evo Felgen
> Atomlab Pimpimplite Naben
> Messingnippel
> Spank Speichen.
> ...



Sind die Teile für dein Rocky???
Die Spank Spike ja Hoffentlich in Weiß!


----------



## Igetyou (6. März 2012)

Ja sind fÃ¼rs Flatline.
Leider nicht in weiss. Alles in schwarz.
Das wÃ¤re deutlich teuer gekommen.
Die LRS stammt aus einem Neurad (Morewood Makula Mag 41 Edition)
Wenn ich mir die Felgen Speichen Nippel Naben usw einzelt geholt hÃ¤tte wÃ¤re ich bei ca 400â¬.

So habe ich von 300â¬ auf 260â¬ runtergehandelt.

Am Samstag wird getestet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. März 2012)

Also wenn Spank dann in dem Blau.


----------



## Marc555 (6. März 2012)

Schwarz ist auch ok. Zuviel Blau/ Weiß sieht auch schlimm aus. Wie ein Kinderfahrrad aus´m Baumarkt. Dann ist schwarz doch die Beste Alternative und zu dem Preis kann man sich nicht beschweren finde ich.
Gute Wahl - meiner Meinung nach.

Viel Spaß beim testen! Wäre gerne dabei

555


----------



## Igetyou (6. März 2012)

Dürfte die Liteviller interessieren.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=537426&page=4


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. März 2012)

Jaja, die Leidenwiller...

Mit Blick auf das sich rasch nähernde Wochenende: 

schönes Wetter ist vorgemerkt  = Ausfahrt. Wollen wir es mal wieder mit einer Ferntour versuchen? Kann mich da an so eine Schweinerampe auf dem Spessartweg 1 erinnern.


----------



## Igetyou (6. März 2012)

Ferntour soll wohin gehen??


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. März 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Jaja, die Leidenwiller...
> 
> Mit Blick auf das sich rasch nähernde Wochenende:
> 
> schönes Wetter ist vorgemerkt  = Ausfahrt. Wollen wir es mal wieder mit einer Ferntour versuchen? Kann mich da an so eine Schweinerampe auf dem Spessartweg 1 erinnern.



Ferntour, doch nicht den ganzen Spessartweg.
Schweinerampe?

Kann leider nur Samstags. Sonntags leider ander verpflichtungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (8. März 2012)

Am Samstag bin ich für Fernblick und Weinberge...


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. März 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Am Samstag bin ich für Fernblick und Weinberge...



Nix dagegen einzuwenden


----------



## Marc555 (8. März 2012)

Bin noch erkältungsgeplagt. Das schaffe ich nicht. Geht noch irgendwas bergab am WE?
Schaut euch doch mal den yo Trail in Bad Hersfeld an. Sieht vielversprechend aus... Sind gute 115 von mir aus.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHN1Hvy3Tto"]Yo-Trail  Bad Hersfeld      - YouTube[/nomedia]

555


----------



## Igetyou (8. März 2012)

Sieht richtig fett aus!!
Ich frag mal über FB ob's Shuttlefähig ist


----------



## Fr.th.13 (9. März 2012)

Ah, keine 10Km von der ehemaligen zonengrenze weg


----------



## Kulminator (9. März 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Am Samstag bin ich für Fernblick und Weinberge...



Treffpunkt *Samstag 1300 B8*. Wem meine Reisegeschwindigkeit nicht zu langsam ist, darf gerne hinter mir herfahren...


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. März 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Treffpunkt *Samstag 1300 B8*. Wem meine Reisegeschwindigkeit nicht zu langsam ist, darf gerne hinter mir herfahren...



Meep Meep...soll ich das Heavy Duty Teil ausfahren?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. März 2012)

Bin Morgen auch von der Partie. Mit ein bischen mehr Druck in den Schlappen, rollt sich besser 
Kombi, wie immer.


----------



## Igetyou (9. März 2012)

Bin morgen raus..
Sonntag gehts nach Beerfelden!


----------



## Marc555 (9. März 2012)

Bin Morgen auch raus.

Sonntag hätte ich noch 1-2 Plätze für Beerfelden frei.
Bis jetzt an Board:
Phil
Nik
Ich

Wie schaut´s Leute ???

555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (9. März 2012)

wünche euch allen am wochende viel spass! 
schaut euch in aller-ruhe die strechen an.
riskiert net hals und bike in beerfelden!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (9. März 2012)

Ich wünsche euch auch viel Spaß...und macht nichts was ich nicht auch machen würde


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. März 2012)

Moin, noch keiner Wach?
Ich klopp mir noch nen Monster in die Birne und dann kann es schon losgehen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. März 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Moin, noch keiner Wach?
> Ich klopp mir noch nen Monster in die Birne und dann kann es schon losgehen.



Häh?
Wach seit 6, auf den Beinen seit 7, fertig gefrühstückt um 9, Grünabfall weggebracht um 10, Hausklingel bei der Mutter repariert um 11 usw usw.
Genehmige mir jetzt noch ein Brötchen und einen Ristretto, dann ankleiden, dann abfahren...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. März 2012)

Goil wars heut.    
Sonntag muss ich passen, da andere Verpflichtungen.

Ede, Lebst du noch? Habe heute deine Birkenheiner Komentare vermisst. War so ruhig im Nacken


----------



## Kulminator (10. März 2012)

ich merk die Mehrhöhenmeter in den Beinen... Frauchen hat erst gegen 18 Uhr mit mir gerechnet - deshalb muss ich auf mein feudales Mahl noch etwas warten... 

Sonntag bin ich leider auch raus.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. März 2012)

Hey Jungs, Stromberg trägt früchte.
Siehe Artikel Vom Franzosenkopf runter ins Rheintal


----------



## Igetyou (10. März 2012)

Keiner will mit nach Beerfelden??
Krass...Was ist los Jungs.?
Der Federweg an euren Bike ist dafür da um genutzt zu werden.

Na gut!
Marc die 4-Stundenkarte werden wir schön auskosten.
Für Double 5 gibt es sogar Rabatt beim Eintritt.
Die Pommesbude hat offen und Regen soll es auch nicht geben.


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. März 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Keiner will mit nach Beerfelden??
> Krass...Was ist los Jungs.?
> Der Federweg an euren Bike ist dafür da um genutzt zu werden.



Gemach, gemach...nach BF komme ich noch früh genug und hier zu Hause steht einfach zu viel Arbeit an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (11. März 2012)

War voll Phätt heute!
555, Holger und ich haben die Bikes richtig fliegen lassen.
Keine Verletzung..nur fast auf die Klappe gelegt.
Fotos haben wir keine brauchbaren.Grund: Wir waren zu schnell für die Cam


----------



## Marc555 (11. März 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> War voll Phätt heute!
> 555, Holger und ich haben die Bikes richtig fliegen lassen.
> Keine Verletzung..nur fast auf die Klappe gelegt.
> Fotos haben wir keine brauchbaren.Grund: Wir waren zu schnell für die Cam



Dominik nicht zu vergessen... Er hatte ebenfalls Fun gehabt. (bis auf die kleinen Auseinandersetzungen mit dem Lift)(Anm. Die beiden hatten sich so lieb gewonnen, dass keiner loslassen wollte bis der Liftboy sie trennte...)
Ich hoffe das naechste mal sind mehr Woelfe am Start. War eine gelungene Session.

555


----------



## Igetyou (11. März 2012)

Sorry..
Nick hat sich wirklich gut geschlagen.
Er hat dem Park 10 von 10 Punkten gegeben
Der Liftanker hat wirklich Grip.
Super Tacky..


----------



## Hot Rod1 (11. März 2012)

Das hört sich ja nach Spaß an 
Das nächste Mal komm ich mit...

Gruß
M


----------



## Fr.th.13 (12. März 2012)

ich hab im wald ne schöne ecke mit ordendlich gefälle aus gemacht. ca 1km länge. Dort könnte man etwas anlegen. Net die birkenheimer aber in der nähe, das sollte man sich anschauen!
linenführung ausarbeiten 2-3 tage arbeit und die line steht. ist aufjedenfall ausbaufähig führ sprünge usw.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. März 2012)

Was Wetter Vorhersagen... Samstag & Sonntag Biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (12. März 2012)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja nach Spaß an
> Das nächste Mal komm ich mit...
> 
> Gruß
> M



Ich nehm dich da beim Wort!
Die rot Line macht richtig Laune.

Gruß
555


----------



## Kulminator (12. März 2012)

@Fr.th.13: interessante Ansage. Sollte man in passender Umgebung  näher besprechen - nicht hier.


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. März 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Was Wetter Vorhersagen... Samstag & Sonntag Biken?



Weisst ja, was ich am WE vor habe 
Werde auch so bis zum WE genug km gefahren sein, wenn auch nicht bergab.


----------



## obolator (12. März 2012)

Ist ja mal wieder ordentlich was los hier. Bei mir ist gerade etwas eng, viel zu tun. Denke das ich erst in 2-3 Wochen wieder dabei seien kann...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. März 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Weisst ja, was ich am WE vor habe
> Werde auch so bis zum WE genug km gefahren sein, wenn auch nicht bergab.



******** Kombi... hab ich total vergessen.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (12. März 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @Fr.th.13: interessante Ansage. Sollte man in passender Umgebung  näher besprechen - nicht hier.



#############################################################################################################################################

sehe ich auch so...! 
Am besten beim ..... oder am we bein ner tour vor ort........!!


----------



## Kulminator (13. März 2012)

Am WE kann ich leider nicht. Wie siehts heute abend aus? 1800 HU Westbahnhof Nightride mit "Ortsbegehung"...


----------



## Fr.th.13 (13. März 2012)

Jo ich bin dabei, 18.00Uhr WestBahnhof!


----------



## Fr.th.13 (13. März 2012)

Mar555 und igetyou was is mit euch heute nightride??????


----------



## Igetyou (13. März 2012)

Habe ab 1700 einen ZA Termin.Ich hoffe es geht schnell so das ich um
1800-1830 einsatzbereit bin. Akkus sind geladen..
Stehe mit Kulmi in Kontakt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (13. März 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Habe ab 1700 einen ZA Termin.Ich hoffe es geht schnell so das ich um
> 1800-1830 einsatzbereit bin. Akkus sind geladen..
> Stehe mit Kulmi in Kontakt.



Mit mir ist heute nicht zu rechnen. Bin immer noch nicht 100% fit. Ich will auf jeden Fall am WE fahren und nicht nur zu 75%.

555


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. März 2012)

Hatte schon einen NR heute um 530 und dann noch mal um 1800 oder später, die Strecke zurück. Ist ganz angenehm zu fahren, have fun!


----------



## Kulminator (13. März 2012)

um Ausreden ist hier keiner verlegen?! 

hmmm, ich erinnere die Herrschaften nochmal an den heutigen "Ortstermin" ... 

555: dein neues helles Lämpchen könnten wir heute gut gebrauchen.


----------



## Marc555 (13. März 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> um Ausreden ist hier keiner verlegen?!



Stimmt, ich erinnere mich an Sonntag...

555


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. März 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> um Ausreden ist hier keiner verlegen?!



Habt ihr Jungs nix zu schaffen? 
2 Tage = 80 km


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. März 2012)

Das http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/862009/ELEKTRO-SKATEBOARD-DIRT-800-W/0602011&ref=list
wäre auch noch ne klasse Alternative für den Arbeitsweg


----------



## Fr.th.13 (14. März 2012)

des Elektro-Skateboard sollte man sich zulegen und ausschlachten wäre genau passend zu meinem Cafe-racer


----------



## Hot Rod1 (15. März 2012)

Für den Weg zur Arbeit fehlt mir aber noch ein Kaffeehalter


----------



## Fr.th.13 (15. März 2012)

dafür gibt's extra ein app, du musst nur die fernbedienung vom skateboard mit deinem i-phone verbinden
dann erscheint eine kaffee-anzeige auf dem display, anschliesend druffdrücke und ein Expresso erscheint
zu deine füssen !
Aber vorsicht, nicht während der fahrt nach dem Expresso bücken (unfallgefahr) !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (15. März 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> dafür gibt's extra ein app, du musst nur die fernbedienung vom skateboard mit deinem i-phone verbinden
> dann erscheint eine kaffee-anzeige auf dem display, anschliesend druffdrücke und ein Expresso erscheint
> zu deine füssen !
> Aber vorsicht, nicht während der fahrt nach dem Expresso bücken (unfallgefahr) !



Ach ja, die App. hab ich schon für meine Inline Skates...muss dann mal das Skateboard Update runterladen


----------



## Marc555 (15. März 2012)

Beerfelden hat am Sonntag von 11.00h bis 17.00h offen....
Plus: Das Wetter soll gut werden!

Wollte ich nur mal so nebenbei erwähnt haben....

Das WE drauf ist erstmal Schluss, es sei denn ihr habt Brüste. (24.03.+25.03. Girls Weekend).


555


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. März 2012)

Bin dafür, dass wir Spessartwölfe die: http://www.bz-berlin.de/archiv/bier-soll-busen-wachsen-lassen-article47608.html mal auf die Schnelle ausprobieren, dann können wir auch am übernächsten WE in Berfelden mitfahren 

Notfalls hilft auch ausstopfen...


----------



## Kulminator (15. März 2012)

ein Hoch  auf den Erfinder des Resturlaubs ...


----------



## Marc555 (15. März 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ein Hoch  auf den Erfinder des Resturlaubs ...



Soll ich das als ein "ja" für Beerfelden deuten?


----------



## Kulminator (15. März 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Soll ich das als ein "ja" für Beerfelden deuten?



sorry, das WE bin ich schon seit längerem verplant.  Gönne mir morgen einen sonnig warmen Tag mit Ausschlafen und ohne Arbeitskollegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (16. März 2012)

sonntag bin ich dabei, bin ganz nass drauf die neuen strecken unter meine räder zu kriegen.!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (16. März 2012)

Samstag erstmal wer um 13.00 Uhr an der B8 ?


----------



## Marc555 (16. März 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Samstag erstmal wer um 13.00 Uhr an der B8 ?



am Sonntag hat Beerfelden offen.... Hat keiner Bock???


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. März 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> am Sonntag hat Beerfelden offen.... Hat keiner Bock???



Bock schon, bin aber mit meiner Tochter unterwegs wg. Praktikum.
Morgen bin ich Sichtmeister im Betrieb, ab 0600
Ausserdem extrem schlecht gelaunt wg. Nichtlieferung.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (16. März 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ausserdem extrem schlecht gelaunt wg. Nichtlieferung.


Dann lese mal meine Email. Da kommt dir die Galle hoch!!

Marc, werde morgen erstmal ein ründchen drehen und gucken wie ich Lust habe am Sonntag. Ede, bist dabei?


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. März 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Dann lese mal meine Email. Da kommt dir die Galle hoch!!
> 
> Marc, werde morgen erstmal ein ründchen drehen und gucken wie ich Lust habe am Sonntag. Ede, bist dabei?



Muß morgen Wartungsarbeiten am LKW durchführen.

Auf Beerfelden habe ich wenig Böcke, wird jedes Jahr schwieriger.


----------



## obolator (16. März 2012)

Ich hätte schon Bock, hab heute nämlich das Equipment aufgestockt. 
Gab ne Murmel in weiß

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Comp-Shifted-Helm-Mod-2012.html#var_94809046

und ne Goggle in schwarz/ weiß

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...s/O-Neal-B2-Goggle-Mod-2012.html#var_95802032

Leider bin ich in der nHeimat. Aber ich werd es hier morgen auch krachen lassen. Das Bike ist dabei und morgen um gehts in den BP Sauerland. 

http://www.warsteiner-bikepark.de/

Ich werd berichten. Allen anderen wünsch ich ne menge Spaß. 
@ Friday, ich ruf Dich morgen oder So. wegen der Rinne an. Kann Montag den ganzen Tag. - Resturlaub


----------



## Marc555 (16. März 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wirklich Schade, ich finde das für jeden eigentlich was dabei ist... Was mir zu heavy wirkt wird umfahren. Den Hals riskiere ich auch nicht.
> 
> 
> 555


----------



## Igetyou (16. März 2012)

Bikepark Beerfelden  ist zum Anfang Top.Alle Hindernisse können gefahrlos umfahren werden.
Wäre ich dieses Weekend in Hanau würde ich nicht lange zögern.
Schade eigentlich..Werde es im Harz krachen lassen
Dafür nächste Woche Rinne oder Feldberg?!?

Wünsch euch auf jeden viel Spaß und grûß 55 und Holger.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (16. März 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Muß morgen Wartungsarbeiten am LKW durchführen.
> 
> Auf Beerfelden habe ich wenig Böcke, wird jedes Jahr schwieriger.



================================================================================================================================



Falsch müsste eigentlich heisen - "wird jedes jahr geiler" - !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (16. März 2012)

Beerfelden hat sich mit den ständig steigenden Ansprüchen der Locals entwickelt.
Ich mag Flowtrails wie Stromberg lieber, bin aber auch ein kagge Fahrer, dafür hab ich eine ganz gute Rechtschreibung...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (16. März 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Muß morgen Wartungsarbeiten am LKW durchführen.
> 
> Auf Beerfelden habe ich wenig Böcke, wird jedes Jahr schwieriger.



Schade, dann muss Ich morgen Alleine raus. Hoffentlich spuckt mich der Tiefe Wald wieder an der richtigen stelle aus. Werde wohl Brotkrümel legen. Sicher ist Sicher.


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. März 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Schade, dann muss Ich morgen Alleine raus. Hoffentlich spuckt mich der Tiefe Wald wieder an der richtigen stelle aus. Werde wohl Brotkrümel legen. Sicher ist Sicher.



Sonntag könnte ich.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (16. März 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Sonntag könnte ich.


Bin Ich auch dabei.

Habe heute mein Bike Sauber gemacht. Inkl. Kurbel ausbau. Dabei habe ich gemerkt das ich langsam eine Neue brauche. Wohl eher keine Race Face. Deren Firmen Politik graust mir.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (16. März 2012)

obolator schrieb:


> Ich hätte schon Bock, hab heute nämlich das Equipment aufgestockt.
> Gab ne Murmel in weiß
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Comp-Shifted-Helm-Mod-2012.html#var_94809046
> ...



Aarg, verdammt. Hätte noch eine IXS Combat abzugeben.
Nie getragen.


----------



## obolator (16. März 2012)

Muss gestehen, da gefällt mir die Form nicht wirklich. außerdem Passen Helm und Brillen nicht nur vom Style wie Arsch auf eimer. das passt einfach.

Ede, wie sieht es denn mit deinem Panzer aus? Kannste den das nchste mal mitbringen wenn wir uns sehen?


----------



## Igetyou (16. März 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Beerfelden hat sich mit den ständig steigenden Ansprüchen der Locals entwickelt.
> Ich mag Flowtrails wie Stromberg lieber, bin aber auch ein kagge Fahrer, dafür hab ich eine ganz gute Rechtschreibung...



Jeder Bikepark wird von Locals entwickelt und gepflegt.Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist wirklich machbar.Die Parks im Harz WiBe usw.sind alle deutlich krasser (steiler,mehr Wurzeln usw.).
In BF gibt's Drops von 30cm bis knappe 2 Meter.
Wenn du keinen Bock auf die dicken Dinger hast musst du sie auch nicht fahren.
Fahrtechnik lernen geht dort prima (auch Hinterrad versetzen)


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. März 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Morgen bin ich Sichtmeister im Betrieb, ab 0600



500 Aufstehen am Samstag ist schon kagge. 
Aber was positives hat der Arbeitseinsatz auch: ich verdrücke grade ein bio-dynamisch völlig unkorrektes Riesenbrötchen mit Frikadellenscheiben und Krautsalat. Lecker.

***Bbbbbööööörrrpppppssss***

Und, man kann die Jungs ordentlich zusammenfalten, die man bei kleinen Sünden erwischt z.B. Mitfahren auf der Elektro-Ameise 

Wünsche dem Volk da draussen einen angenehmen Samstag!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. März 2012)

Wer heut nicht fährt ist selber Schuld oder wurde vom Arbeitgeber einberufen.
Ede, dauert dein Einsatz ein wenig länger? Können auch später starten.

Wenn sich keiner Melden bin Ich um 13.00 Uhr an der B8.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (17. März 2012)

Sofa: Mein Schrauber kann erst ab 1500. Lohnt aber im Vergleich zur MB Werkstatt. Müssen auch im Freien arbeiten daher kommt das Wetter gut. Würde auch lieber biken.

Obo: Panzer kriegt`s Du.

Igetyou: Ich komm in Beerfelden ganz gut zurecht, bin aber generell nicht so der Bikepark Fan vor allem wenn es voll ist. In der Freeride stand mal geschrieben: Ein guter Bikepark ist es dann wenn Du Deinen Freund der noch nie vorher gebikt hat mitnehmen kannst und er Spaß hat. Whistler wäre angeblich so...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. März 2012)

So wieder da. Frisch geduscht und kaputt.
Der Trail ist staub trocken. Kein nasses Sandkorn gefunden.
Super Wetter.
Morgen noch ein Ausritt.


----------



## Marc555 (17. März 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Igetyou: Ich komm in Beerfelden ganz gut zurecht, bin aber generell nicht so der Bikepark Fan vor allem wenn es voll ist. In der Freeride stand mal geschrieben: Ein guter Bikepark ist es dann wenn Du Deinen Freund der noch nie vorher gebikt hat mitnehmen kannst und er Spaß hat. Whistler wäre angeblich so...



Also bis Kanada ist mir jetzt echt zu weit. Da macht euer treu dienender Shuttleservice echt nicht mit.
Zudem ist in Kanada die deutsche Rechtschreibung noch schlechter.


Was ist denn nächstes WE mit Taunus oder Rinne? Geht da was?

555


----------



## bikebuster90 (17. März 2012)

guten tag, 
bin erst neu hier in forum und würd' gern mal wissen, warum der northshore-drop am hahnenkamm weg ist?    weiß vielleicht einer von euch bescheid?  und würde gern auch mal wissen wo es noch schöne abfahrten gibt, wenn man von michelbach weinberge kommt? 
und kann mir jemand ein paar nette leute nennen, mit denen ich einen singeltrail anlegen kann, von der schwedenschanze runter zum dörsthof, wäre eine super location höhenunterschied ca. 200m und sieht auch sonst ziemlich wenig besucht aus von förstern oder anderen leuten?

vielen dank schon mal im voraus


----------



## Igetyou (17. März 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Also bis Kanada ist mir jetzt echt zu weit. Da macht euer treu dienender Shuttleservice echt nicht mit.
> Zudem ist in Kanada die deutsche Rechtschreibung noch schlechter.
> 
> 
> ...



Taunus Rinne...Da machen wir was.Sage dir jetzt schon zu 100% .
Die üblichen Verdächtigen sind bestimmt auch dabei..


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. März 2012)

Vielleicht knacken wir ja noch die 250 





War trotz Arbeit heute 2 Stunden mit dem Bike unterwegs. Frrrisch heute morgen, traumhaft heute mittag.
Und das erste sommerliche Grillen hat heute abend auch extrem gut gemundet. Ich pack mich jetzt mal auf die Chaiselongue.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (17. März 2012)

liteville901 schrieb:


> guten tag,
> bin erst neu hier in forum und würd' gern mal wissen, warum der northshore-drop am hahnenkamm weg ist?    weiß vielleicht einer von euch bescheid?  und würde gern auch mal wissen wo es noch schöne abfahrten gibt, wenn man von michelbach weinberge kommt?
> und kann mir jemand ein paar nette leute nennen, mit denen ich einen singeltrail anlegen kann, von der schwedenschanze runter zum dörsthof, wäre eine super location höhenunterschied ca. 200m und sieht auch sonst ziemlich wenig besucht aus von förstern oder anderen leuten?
> 
> vielen dank schon mal im voraus




Mein tip geh ma zum tobsens bike shop unten im ort - alzenau - der kann dir sagen wo was geht !.....


----------



## Hüby (18. März 2012)

liteville901 schrieb:


> guten tag,
> bin erst neu hier in forum und würd' gern mal wissen, warum der northshore-drop am hahnenkamm weg ist?  weiß vielleicht einer von euch bescheid?


 
weilses nich mögen wenn einfach irgendwas in Wald jezimmert wird..  frag dich lieber warum er überhaupt so lang stand..   aber daheim lebter weita..


----------



## bikebuster90 (18. März 2012)

aber der war ja da, wo halt sonst kein anderer ist, außer mountainbikefahrer, versteh ich halt nicht.....


----------



## Hüby (18. März 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Taunus Rinne...Da machen wir was.Sage dir jetzt schon zu 100% .
> Die üblichen Verdächtigen sind bestimmt auch dabei..


 
ick auch ick auch.. hab frei hab frei.. 




liteville901 schrieb:


> aber der war ja da, wo halt sonst kein anderer ist, außer mountainbikefahrer, versteh ich halt nicht.....


 
20 Seiten weita vorn steht warumses genau DA nich wollten..


----------



## Igetyou (18. März 2012)

Hüby schrieb:


> ick auch ick auch.. hab frei hab frei..



Ich weiß Hybie.
Hatten wir uns ja vorgenommen,dass wir was zusammen starten.


----------



## Marc555 (18. März 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Ich weiß Hybie.
> Hatten wir uns ja vorgenommen,dass wir was zusammen starten.



jetzt erstmal "Bärfell"den. Countdown läuft. Ich fahr und wenns hagelt.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (18. März 2012)

Ede, trotz Regengefahr 13.00Uhr B8?

Edit....Soviel dazu. Bei mir regnet es schon.


----------



## Mtb Ede (18. März 2012)

Sofa: Negativ, oder ?


----------



## Kulminator (18. März 2012)

liteville901 schrieb:


> guten tag,
> bin erst neu hier in forum und würd' gern mal wissen, warum der northshore-drop am hahnenkamm weg ist?    weiß vielleicht einer von euch bescheid?  und würde gern auch mal wissen wo es noch schöne abfahrten gibt, wenn man von michelbach weinberge kommt?
> und kann mir jemand ein paar nette leute nennen, mit denen ich einen singeltrail anlegen kann, von der schwedenschanze runter zum dörsthof, wäre eine super location höhenunterschied ca. 200m und sieht auch sonst ziemlich wenig besucht aus von förstern oder anderen leuten?
> 
> vielen dank schon mal im voraus



frag doch mal im Forstamt, wer das Ding entfernt hat?! 

schöne Abfahrten gibts jede Menge - fahr halt bei uns mal mit. Liteviller welcome ... 

und zum letzten Punkt: nein wir kennen keine netten Leute, die sowas machen würden


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (18. März 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Sofa: Negativ, oder ?


Da Schmuddelwetter, negativ.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (18. März 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> jetzt erstmal "Bärfell"den. Countdown läuft. Ich fahr und wenns hagelt.



Viel Spaß!!
Und Denk dran Kette rechts.
Grüße an der Rest der Gravity-Crew


----------



## Climax_66 (18. März 2012)

liteville901 schrieb:


> aber der war ja da, wo halt sonst kein anderer ist, außer mountainbikefahrer, versteh ich halt nicht.....



Das stimmt so nicht, der NS stand nicht weit von einem Denkmal und da hat der Heimatschutz die Hand drauf. Wenn Du jumpen willst kannste aufn Daxberg gehn das Pecker Team hat da ne DH Strecke. ca.5min. mitm Bike vom ex NS


----------



## bikebuster90 (18. März 2012)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht, der NS stand nicht weit von einem Denkmal und da hat der Heimatschutz die Hand drauf. Wenn Du jumpen willst kannste aufn Daxberg gehn das Pecker Team hat da ne DH Strecke. ca.5min. mitm Bike vom ex NS





kann/darf man auf'm hk noch was bauen, ohne unnötig irgendwelche anderen leute zu verärgern, die das gleich wieder abreißen?  
da ich immer den "secret trail" fahre und dann noch den "pilzweg" richtung kläranlage runter fahre, wollte ich diese abfahrten noch etwas ausbauen, um etwas mehr sprünge drin zu haben oder lohnt sich das nicht?
auf dem daxberg war ich noch nicht, ist dort die strecke bzw. die bauten mehr geduldet?


----------



## Marc555 (18. März 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Viel Spaß!!
> Und Denk dran Kette rechts.
> Grüße an der Rest der Gravity-Crew



War wieder richtig genial. Trotz der schwierigen Wetterverhältnisse war der Boden in Bf meiner Meinung nach gut zu fahren. Auch die Shore Elemente außer vielleicht die Wall (Gell Holger).
Wenig Wartezeit am Lift (Außer die halbe Stunde in der das Seil abgesprungen war) und wieder nette Leute überall.
An die die aus Platzmangel nicht mit konnten - ein fettes Sorry. An die die nicht mit wollten - beisst euch in den Hintern!

Nächste Woche Mädels Weekend mit Perücke und lackierten Nägeln! lol

555


----------



## Climax_66 (18. März 2012)

@liteville 

dürfen darfst Du nicht mal dort fahren geschweige was bauen.
"des einen Leid ist des anderen Freud"
Verägern tust Du die Jagtpächter und den Forst und gefährdest eventuell den Waffenstillstand bzw. den Seelenfrieden am Kamm. Wenn du die Geschichte vom NS kennen würdest hättest Du ne andere Denkweise.
Freunde Dich erst mal mit dem Kamm und den Gepflogenheiten dort an, dann kannste Spaß haben und trittst keinem auf die Füsse.
Am Daxberg ist ein DH Spielplatz der eingezäunt ist. 
Sonntags bei schönem Wetter ist meist einer dort.


----------



## bikebuster90 (18. März 2012)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> @liteville
> 
> dürfen darfst Du nicht mal dort fahren geschweige was bauen.
> "des einen Leid ist des anderen Freud"
> ...



vielen dank für die ratschläge , fahr den kamm schon seit ca. 6jahren hab noch nichts bis jetzt gebaut oder angelegt, weiß auch nicht wer diese trails angelegt hat oder wer diese sprünge baut fahr sie halt gerne, weil bei mir in der umgebung nichts gescheites sonst da ist, wohne leider nicht direkt am kamm, um die gepflogenheiten zu kennen und was es mit dem ns auf sich hat, konnte ich bisher auch nicht in erfahrung bringen
was mir halt letztens aufgefallen ist, das auf dem kulturweg zwei sprünge gebaut wurden, wo eigentlich die ganzen wanderer und ich sich zum berg hoch begeben, ob das für den waldfrieden förderlich ist, vermute ich zu bezweifeln........


----------



## Igetyou (18. März 2012)

@901:
Wo kommst du den her?


----------



## bikebuster90 (18. März 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> @901:
> Wo kommst du den her?



freigericht - horbach


----------



## Fr.th.13 (19. März 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> War wieder richtig genial. Trotz der schwierigen Wetterverhältnisse war der Boden in Bf meiner Meinung nach gut zu fahren. Auch die Shore Elemente außer vielleicht die Wall (Gell Holger).
> Wenig Wartezeit am Lift (Außer die halbe Stunde in der das Seil abgesprungen war) und wieder nette Leute überall.
> An die die aus Platzmangel nicht mit konnten - ein fettes Sorry. An die die nicht mit wollten - beisst euch in den Hintern!
> 
> ...




jajaja..wenn's so richtig saut machts am meisten spass 




liteville, die strecke am daxberg ist vereinsgelände, fahr einfach ma am sonntag rüber und stell dich einfach ma dort vor, aber wenn das tor zu ist würde ich dort nicht fahren , 
Zumal der daxberg nicht beerfelden ist, eher die rinne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebuster90 (19. März 2012)

liteville, die strecke am daxberg ist vereinsgelände, fahr einfach ma am sonntag rüber und stell dich einfach ma dort vor, aber wenn das tor zu ist würde ich dort nicht fahren , 
Zumal der daxberg nicht beerfelden ist, eher die rinne.[/quote]


schon mal vielen dank für den tipp   
sind sie selbst schon dort gefahren?
welche uhrzeit wäre denn passend, um dort welche anzutreffen?
und wie komm ich da am besten hin, wenn ich von michelbach weinberge komme?


----------



## Fr.th.13 (19. März 2012)

liteville901 schrieb:


> liteville, die strecke am daxberg ist vereinsgelände, fahr einfach ma am sonntag rüber und stell dich einfach ma dort vor, aber wenn das tor zu ist würde ich dort nicht fahren ,
> Zumal der daxberg nicht beerfelden ist, eher die rinne.




schon mal vielen dank für den tipp   
sind sie selbst schon dort gefahren?
welche uhrzeit wäre denn passend, um dort welche anzutreffen?
und wie komm ich da am besten hin, wenn ich von michelbach weinberge komme?[/QUOTE]




ich fahr dort auch nur gelegentlich, bin meistens am Bombenkrater Of.
Ich hatte dir den tipp mit tobsesn-bike-shop gegeben !
Man sollte dort sprungfest sein, da die sprünge gut 10m kanntenlänge haben und crash-test-dumies sind dort nicht gern gesehn..., also wenn du dort fahren solltest beware bitte einen kühlen-kopf, weil keiner will eine Diskussion, nur wegen eines bruchpiloten den man von der landung kratzen mußte..!


----------



## Fr.th.13 (19. März 2012)

PS klink dich erst ma bei den Spessartwölfen ein und fahr dort mit der kontakt mit HK-locals kommt dann schon


----------



## Lucafabian (19. März 2012)

springen


----------



## Kulminator (19. März 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> PS klink dich erst ma bei den Spessartwölfen ein und fahr dort mit der kontakt mit HK-locals kommt dann schon





Lucafabian schrieb:


> springen



jetzt musste ich zweimal schauen, ob das hier der Spessartwölfethread ist ?


----------



## Lucafabian (19. März 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> jetzt musste ich zweimal schauen, ob das hier der Spessartwölfethread ist ?



was meinst was du erst schaust wenn ich unverhofft an der B8 steh.

...ihr fahrt ja immer so viel und so schnell und überhaupt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. März 2012)

Uwe, was die Kondition angeht, kannst du mit mir fahren. Das ergänzt sich sicher sehr gut 

Zum Glück wird nächste Woche die Uhr umgestellt, da geht dann abends zumindest mal eine kleine Hausrunde um wieder reinzukommen. Aber erst mal gilt es den Erkältungsanflug überstehen, sonst habe ich gleich wieder Zwangspause.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. März 2012)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Uwe, was die Kondition angeht, kannst du mit mir fahren. Das ergänzt sich sicher sehr gut


----------



## Kulminator (19. März 2012)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> was meinst was du erst schaust wenn ich unverhofft an der B8 steh.
> 
> ...ihr fahrt ja immer so viel und so schnell und überhaupt



wir fahren ja nur deshalb so viel und so schnell, um wirksam zu verhindern, dass du eines Tages an der B8 stehst


----------



## Kulminator (19. März 2012)

liteville901 schrieb:


> freigericht - horbach



Triple Five: Nachbar von dir?


----------



## Igetyou (19. März 2012)

Dienstag 18:30 Nightride Westbahnhof Hanau.


----------



## Marc555 (19. März 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Triple Five: Nachbar von dir?



Nope. Da steht FREI-gericht. Ich wohne dort wo´s schön ist! LINSEN-gericht. Allerdings bin ich genau genommen nur übern Berg. Uns trennt nur ein ehemaliges US Mun.Depot.
Aus HB kenn ich nur Thomas und Holger. War übrigens richtig genial gestern in Beefelden!


555


----------



## Marc555 (19. März 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Dienstag 18:30 Nightride Westbahnhof Hanau.



Bin dabei. 

Donnerstag dann bei mir!? Zeig dir dann den gebauten Trail

555


----------



## Fr.th.13 (19. März 2012)

morgen geht bei mir net muß morgen n.d.a. noch ein innenlager austauschen.
vieleicht mit. od. do.?


----------



## bikebuster90 (19. März 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Nope. Da steht FREI-gericht. Ich wohne dort wo´s schön ist! LINSEN-gericht. Allerdings bin ich genau genommen nur übern Berg. Uns trennt nur ein ehemaliges US Mun.Depot.
> Aus HB kenn ich nur Thomas und Holger. War übrigens richtig genial gestern in Beefelden!
> 
> 
> 555



meinen sie thomas seikel? holger sagt mir leider nix
kenn halt nicht so viele leute, da ich eigentlich alleine fahre, aber bin nicht abgeneigt, diese gewohnheit zu ändern  
nach beerfelden wollte ich auch mal, können sie mir sagen, wie die das mit der protektoren-pflicht aussieht, in wibe hat das keinen groß geschert

grüße aus horbach


----------



## Igetyou (19. März 2012)

liteville901 schrieb:


> nach beerfelden wollte ich auch mal, können sie mir sagen, wie die das mit der protektoren-pflicht aussieht, in wibe hat das keinen groß geschert
> 
> grüße aus horbach



Jo ist vorgeschrieben . Siehe I-Net Seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebuster90 (19. März 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Jo ist vorgeschrieben . Siehe I-Net Seite.



hab nur einen normalen helm kein fullface und  http://ixsusa.com/mmusco2/Images/ixs_slope_evo_dclaw_blue_ft_back.jpg diese knieschützer, in wibe den downhill gefahren, ohne probleme, aber wie schauts mit anderen bikeparks aus? was bräuchte ich denn noch?
vielen dank schon mal  

grüße aus horbach


----------



## Marc555 (19. März 2012)

liteville901 schrieb:


> meinen sie thomas seikel? holger sagt mir leider nix
> kenn halt nicht so viele leute, da ich eigentlich alleine fahre, aber bin nicht abgeneigt, diese gewohnheit zu ändern
> nach beerfelden wollte ich auch mal, können sie mir sagen, wie die das mit der protektoren-pflicht aussieht, in wibe hat das keinen groß geschert
> 
> grüße aus horbach



Viel Helm und ringsum Watte...

Definitiv Helm und Protektoren sonst Zuschauer. Rest über PN.

555


----------



## Igetyou (19. März 2012)

Zu deiner eigenen Sicherheit würde ich Safety Jacket, Knieschoner und Fullface als Minimum ansehen.
Ich werde mir jetzt noch ein Neck Brace kaufen.


----------



## bikebuster90 (19. März 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Zu deiner eigenen Sicherheit würde ich Safety Jacket, Knieschoner und Fullface als Minimum ansehen.
> Ich werde mir jetzt noch ein Neck Brace kaufen.



vielen dank schon mal, aber um meine sicherheit schere ich mich recht wenig, wollt nur wissen, ob die einen auch nur mit normalen helm und knieschonern runterlassen? in wibe, nur mit normalen helm gefahren, sonst keine schützer, bin 3tage jeweils 7stunden ohne pause gefahren, nie gestürzt und nix umfahren, auch bei regen


----------



## Igetyou (19. März 2012)

Dann fährst du zu langsam


----------



## bikebuster90 (19. März 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Dann fährst du zu langsam



naja das ist subjektiv, ich weiß halt mein können einzuschätzen


----------



## Fr.th.13 (19. März 2012)

egal ob mans einschätzen kann, gilt im jedem bikepark den ich kenn (D-, S-, Ö-land)
Helm und Protektoren pflicht !


----------



## Fr.th.13 (19. März 2012)

Vorschlag komm doch ma mit nach Of Bombenkrater


----------



## bikebuster90 (19. März 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> egal ob mans einschätzen kann, gilt im jedem bikepark den ich kenn (D-, S-, Ö-land)
> Helm und Protektoren pflicht !



das in jedem park die pflicht besteht ist mir bekannt, nur in wibe hat es halt keinen gestört, dass ich nur mit helm gefahren bin, wollte halt gern wissen, ob das auch in anderen parks sich regeln lässt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (19. März 2012)

Das will ich mir dann auch angucken....wenn jemand vorbeikommt der nicht stürzt 

Meine Empfehlung: Finger von den Bremsen und schneller fahren (Scherz)


----------



## Fr.th.13 (19. März 2012)

waat is mit Do. nightride ?


----------



## bikebuster90 (19. März 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> Vorschlag komm doch ma mit nach Of Bombenkrater



würde da gern mal hin, wie weit ist das vom hk?


----------



## Fr.th.13 (19. März 2012)

Ca.25-28km


----------



## Marc555 (19. März 2012)

liteville901 schrieb:


> naja das ist subjektiv, ich weiß halt mein können einzuschätzen


Das muss jeder selbst wissen ob und wie er sich schützt. Solange mich niemand damit gefaehrdet. Ich finde es nur schlecht den jüngeren Fahrern gegenüber. Man hat ab einem gewissen Alter und/oder einem gewissen Koennen eine Vorbildfunktion. Wenn man es nicht rafft, dient man eben als Negativbeispiel. Im RTW ist der Applaus dann gewiss. Zudem kann es auch versicherungtechnische Nachteile mit sich bringen. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung. Ich fahre mit allem was ich hab und denke eher ans aufrüsten als ans abruesten.

555


----------



## Fr.th.13 (19. März 2012)

das hängt von park zu park ab, wenn dein fahrstiel richtig gut ist und die crew's dich kennen könnt es nur ein bissichen gemecker geben aber wunder dich nicht wenn ewt. deine tageskarte eingezogen wird. Ist in den meisen agb's der bikeparks vermerkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebuster90 (19. März 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> Ca.25-28km



ich glaub da komm ich mim auto hin, kann man in der umgebung parken und von dort mim bike zum bk fahren?


----------



## Fr.th.13 (19. März 2012)

liteville901 schrieb:


> ich glaub da komm ich mim auto hin, kann man in der umgebung parken und von dort mim bike zum bk fahren?



Jo.  Aber des is nur en' gedultettes gelände, dort kannste acch mit helm und knieschoner fahren, parken kannste dord och


----------



## bikebuster90 (19. März 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Das muss jeder selbst wissen ob und wie er sich schützt. Solange mich niemand damit gefaehrdet. Ich finde es nur schlecht den jüngeren Fahrern gegenüber. Man hat ab einem gewissen Alter und/oder einem gewissen Koennen eine Vorbildfunktion. Wenn man es nicht rafft, dient man eben als Negativbeispiel. Im RTW ist der Applaus dann gewiss. Zudem kann es auch versicherungtechnische Nachteile mit sich bringen. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung. Ich fahre mit allem was ich hab und denke eher ans aufrüsten als ans abruesten.
> 
> 555




möchte niemanden verärgern, aber als vorbildfunktion möchte/will ich nicht dienen, ich handhabe es so, wie ich es für mich richtig halte, möchte auch niemanden zu meiner sichtweise drängen, sollte halt jeder selbst bewusst sein, was er/sie macht, fühl mich halt in schutzkleidung nicht wohl


----------



## bikebuster90 (19. März 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> Jo.  Aber des is nur en' gedultettes gelände, dort kannste acch mit helm und knieschoner fahren, parken kannste dord och



kannste mir bitte eine genaue wegbeschreibung(per PN) geben wie ich da hin komme, kenn mich dort halt null aus  
vielen dank schon mal


----------



## Fr.th.13 (19. März 2012)

komm am Sa nach Hu  und fahr'n mim bike zum bombenkrater ?


----------



## bikebuster90 (19. März 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> komm am Sa nach Hu  und fahr'n mim bike zum bombenkrater ?



klingt gut, weiß halt jetzt noch nicht, ob ich kann, sollte ich können, wo muss ich in HU genau hin? und welche uhrzeit?


----------



## Fr.th.13 (19. März 2012)

am westbahnhof gibts partplätze dort is dann och treffpunkt


----------



## Hot Rod1 (20. März 2012)

4000
:d


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. März 2012)

liteville901 schrieb:


> ....
> kenn halt nicht so viele leute, da ich eigentlich alleine fahre, aber bin nicht abgeneigt, diese gewohnheit zu ändern
> ...
> grüße aus horbach



Du bist nicht zufällig ca. 190 oder größer?



Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> 4000
> :d


Und ich bin extra früh aufgestanden.  ... verdammt....


----------



## bikebuster90 (20. März 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Du bist nicht zufällig ca. 190 oder größer?
> 
> doch bin so 193, vielleicht hast du mich schon gesehen, war bisher mim trek remedy 8 farbe: orange unterwegs jetzt halt mim liteville 901


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. März 2012)

liteville901 schrieb:


> SofaSurfer100 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Du bist nicht zufällig ca. 190 oder größer?
> ...


----------



## bikebuster90 (20. März 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> liteville901 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Habe ich es mir doch gedacht. Das letzte mal haben wir uns vor ca. 2 Wochen an den Weihnbergen gesehen. Standen zu dritt vor dem Trail.
> ...


----------



## Kulminator (20. März 2012)

liteville901 schrieb:


> SofaSurfer100 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > das einzige highlight ist der 10-12m weitsprung, am fuße des weinberges,
> ...


----------



## bikebuster90 (20. März 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> liteville901 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wo soll das sein?
> ...


----------



## Fr.th.13 (20. März 2012)

liteville901 schrieb:


> Kulminator schrieb:
> 
> 
> > man fährt den schotterweg (zwischen den weinreben) direkt nach michelbach runter und kreuzt dabei den kulturweg und springt in einen wiesenweg rein, mit so ca. 60km/h
> ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. März 2012)

Hallo 901: Jetzt hat es bei mir klick gemacht wer Du bist. Wir sind uns oft am HK begegnet da hast Du auch vom LV erzählt...der Lonesome Rider, freut mich das Du nicht mehr alleine fahren willst...


----------



## bikebuster90 (20. März 2012)

Sorry das ich mich hier so reinklinke aber das ist landkreis Alzenau und alles was du dort umbaust u. erweiterst wird ewt. den waldfrieden der region geferden. Andere frage kommst du aus dem BMX sport ?[/quote]

also keine anlieger und kleinen kicker, damit wieder mehr flow in die abfahrt kommt?  
nein komm nicht aus dem bmx sport, hat angefangen mit mountainbike und hat sich immer mehr abfahrtsorientiert entwickelt


----------



## bikebuster90 (20. März 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hallo 901: Jetzt hat es bei mir klick gemacht wer Du bist. Wir sind uns oft am HK begegnet da hast Du auch vom LV erzählt...der Lonesome Rider, freut mich das Du nicht mehr alleine fahren willst...



kurze frage, darf man am hk nix mehr machen? fand die abfahrt letztes jahr so schön flowig und nun dümpelt man nur noch da runter


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. März 2012)

liteville901 schrieb:


> kurze frage, darf man am hk nix mehr machen? fand die abfahrt letztes jahr so schön flowig und nun dümpelt man nur noch da runter



Ist halt kaputt gefahren. Solche Themen besser per PN. Feind liest mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebuster90 (20. März 2012)

fahrt ihr noch oft hk oder habt ihr andere spots bei denen man schön bergabfahren kann, müsste halt noch für mich mim bike erreichbar sein, naja hab auch keine lust mehrere stunden anfahrt für ein paar minuten spaß


----------



## Marc555 (20. März 2012)

Schöner Nightride heute. Hat richtig Schbass g´macht.
Die betreffenden Betroffenen bitte nochmal melden wegen Willingen , Taunus oder Rinne am kommenden WE.

555


----------



## Fr.th.13 (21. März 2012)

Bad Wildbad hat offen.
Gugst du hier:
http://www.bikepark-bad-wildbad.de/


----------



## Igetyou (21. März 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> Bad Wildbad hat offen.
> Gugst du hier:
> http://www.bikepark-bad-wildbad.de/


 
Was würdest du sagen ist besser zu fahren bei aktuellen Bodenverhältnissen?


----------



## Kulminator (21. März 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Schöner Nightride heute. Hat richtig Schbass g´macht.



schlechte Nachrichten für Friday: musst das gelbe Trikot an 555 abgeben. Seine Performance war gestern überragend .


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. März 2012)

Wann machen die gärten denn wieder auf in Hanau, dann würde ich auch mal wieder mit kommen.
// rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (21. März 2012)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wann machen die gärten denn wieder auf in Hanau, dann würde ich auch mal wieder mit kommen.
> // rocky



 

Sind gestern abend am Paulaner vorbei. Mobiliar steht schon draussen.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (21. März 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> schlechte Nachrichten für Friday: musst das gelbe Trikot an 555 abgeben. Seine Performance war gestern überragend .



ihr wist ja wie des mit den gelbe trikot so ist ......Beim nächsten nightride wirds wieder rumgereicht


----------



## Fr.th.13 (21. März 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Was würdest du sagen ist besser zu fahren bei aktuellen Bodenverhältnissen?



es hat in letzter zeit eh net so strak geregnet, da isses sowieso egal wo wir fahren, in bad wildbad ist die strecke schneefrei und war schon letztes We.freigegeben. Wir ham die qual der wahl wiilingen, bad wildbad, Rinne, feldberg


----------



## Fr.th.13 (21. März 2012)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wann machen die gärten denn wieder auf in Hanau, dann würde ich auch mal wieder mit kommen.
> // rocky





ich frag ma im paulaner nach 
Brückenkopf die ham ne terrasse
die meiste zum 1.4 in haneu


----------



## Marc555 (21. März 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> es hat in letzter zeit eh net so strak geregnet, da isses sowieso egal wo wir fahren, in bad wildbad ist die strecke schneefrei und war schon letztes We.freigegeben. Wir ham die qual der wahl wiilingen, bad wildbad, Rinne, feldberg



Ich wollte am kommenden WE eigentlich nicht so weit weg fahren. Die grösseren Sachen (Bad W., Will., Winterb....) erst dann wenn ich von trockenen Bodenverhältnissen ausgehen kann. Bei dem Spritpreis brauche ich eine gewisse Gegenleistung, sprich Sicherheit das auch alles fahrbar ist.
Aus dem Grund wuerde ich bei Taunus oder Rinne bleiben, wobei ich zum Taunus tendiere... 


555


----------



## Fr.th.13 (21. März 2012)

hab gerade mit tobsens gequatscht er hätte lust am wochenende den taunus dh zu rocken
Rinne hätte ich lust aber ich richte mich nach der gruppe!
hauptsache wir fahren, egal wohin !


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. März 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> ich frag ma im paulaner nach
> Brückenkopf die ham ne terrasse
> die meiste zum 1.4 in haneu


----------



## Igetyou (21. März 2012)

Bikepark Willingen Bad Wildbad und Osternohe haben definitiv auf.
Habe aus Willingen eine schriftliche Rückmeldung bekommen.
Die anderen Parks haben  I-Net Seiten wo es geschrieben steht.

Wieviel leute wären wir denn am Wochenende?
555, 55 (?), Jason, Kulmi Tobsen, Hybie, ich.

Könnten wir fast schon den Shuttleexpress von Jasons Kontakt in Anspruch nehmen.
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Marc555 (21. März 2012)

Shuttlebus wäre ´ne gute Alternative. 
Kann man auch nur den Bus leihen? Der Typ hängt ja dann nur ´rum. Macht ihm sicher keinen Spaß wenn er nicht mal fahren darf...

Hätte bestimmt noch Personal um den Bus voll zu bekommen! 55 muss nicht zwingend mit.

z.B. Stefan, Frank, Thomas, Holger... da geht bestimmt was.


555


----------



## mtbikerFFM (21. März 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Ich wollte am kommenden WE eigentlich nicht so weit weg fahren. Die grösseren Sachen (Bad W., Will., Winterb....) erst dann wenn ich von trockenen Bodenverhältnissen ausgehen kann. Bei dem Spritpreis brauche ich eine gewisse Gegenleistung, sprich Sicherheit das auch alles fahrbar ist.
> Aus dem Grund wuerde ich bei Taunus oder Rinne bleiben, wobei ich zum Taunus tendiere...
> 
> 
> 555



In Wildbad trocknet die Bergseite mit den Downhill-Strecken relativ schnell ab, so war es auch Anfang März als ich da war. Sofern kein neuer Regen dazu kommt, dürfte es dort im Moment ganz gut zu fahren sein. Mal abgesehen von den Steinen und Wurzeln, die einem auch bei trockenen Verhältnisse das Leben schwer machen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (22. März 2012)

ja ich weiß, da isses nur glitschig wenn's von oben richtig runter saut (dauerregen).
Ob trocken oder nass macht immer spass


----------



## Marc555 (22. März 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> ja ich weiß, da isses nur glitschig wenn's von oben richtig runter saut (dauerregen).
> Ob trocken oder nass macht immer spass



Dann mach doch mal ' ne Ansage zu dem Partybus. Sonst müssen wir mit fuenf Autos da runter Brezeln, was ich ich persönlich eigentlich nicht möchte.

555


----------



## Fr.th.13 (22. März 2012)

Marc555 
 melde dich bitter ma per Tel. od PN. Sonntag morgens - den bus abholen


----------



## Fr.th.13 (22. März 2012)

Bus ohne fahrer steht für Sonntag fest...!!!!! (20,- inlc.-Spirt),pro Nase 8sitzter , bitte wieder mit aufgefüllten tank zurück, grüße von paul u.andi. und in einem stück und nicht zerrockt zurück.
Wir brauchen keine kaution zu zahlen.


----------



## Igetyou (22. März 2012)

Das klingt ja Super!
Aber wir wollen Samstag nach Osternohe!
Geht auch Samstag...?


----------



## Marc555 (23. März 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Das klingt ja Super!
> Aber wir wollen Samstag nach Osternohe!
> Geht auch Samstag...?



Sonntag steht. Bus geht klar. Ich steige dann in Hoesbach zu. 

555


----------



## obolator (23. März 2012)

wann wollt Ihr denn los und wie lange soll der spaß dauern?


----------



## Igetyou (23. März 2012)

Startzeit ist 830-900 Hanau.
Werden den ganzen Tag unterwegs sein. Erst abends wieder da sein!

Es fahren mit:
Marc, Jason, Stefan, Stefans Freundin, Hybie, (Holger??), Ich
Das wird ein Spaß.
Der Park wurde auch in der Freeride als sehr gut bewertet..


----------



## obolator (23. März 2012)

Nach Bad Wildbad soll es gehen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (23. März 2012)

obolator schrieb:


> Nach Bad Wildbad soll es gehen, oder?



Negativ. Osternohe in der Nähe von Nürnberg.

555


----------



## obolator (23. März 2012)

Das ist ne ganz schöne Strecke. Denke nicht das ich den ganzen tag kann. Deshalb bleib ich hier in der Umgebung. Weiß einer ob Beerfelden schon auf hat?


----------



## Marc555 (23. März 2012)

obolator schrieb:


> Das ist ne ganz schöne Strecke. Denke nicht das ich den ganzen tag kann. Deshalb bleib ich hier in der Umgebung. Weiß einer ob Beerfelden schon auf hat?




Nochmal negativ. Beerfelden hat fuer dich zu. Da ist Girls Weekend. Für eine OP reicht die Zeit nicht!

555


----------



## obolator (23. März 2012)

Muss auch nicht sein, ich fahr zwar gerne, aber da ist dann schluss. Hier in der direkten Umgebung ist es gerade noch etwas mau mit den Parks. Stromnberg hat ja auch noch nicht geöffnet.

Der Park in Warstein war übrigens echt nett. Klein aber fein. Die DH strecke war recht technich mit schönen Wurzelpassagen und dropsetc. Der freeride und Singletrail sehr flowig.


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. März 2012)

Bin auch wieder da.

Erst mal was futtern, dann ab in den Keller, das neue Hinterrad frisch beplanken.
Stehe diesen SO nicht zur Verfügung, gleiches Thema wie letzten SO.
Morgen ab Noon allerdings schon. 
Ede, wie stehen die Aktien?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (23. März 2012)

Bin Morgen auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obolator (23. März 2012)

Morgen kann ich leider nicht. Muss was im Garten machen....


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (23. März 2012)

obolator schrieb:


> Morgen kann ich leider nicht. Muss was im Garten machen....


Bei so einem Wetter kann... ne muss man das verschieben.


----------



## Marc555 (23. März 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Bin Morgen auch dabei.



Wo wird denn wann gefahren? Hk?

555


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (23. März 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Wo wird denn wann gefahren? Hk?
> 
> 555


Denke 13.00 Uhr B8. HK Attacke.


----------



## Marc555 (23. März 2012)

An alle Busfahrer am Sonntag: Stellt den Wecker um. Nicht vergessen! Wenn der Bus weg ist, ist er weg!

555


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (23. März 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> An alle Busfahrer am Sonntag: Stellt den Wecker um. Nicht vergessen! Wenn der Bus weg ist, ist er weg!
> 
> 555


----------



## Marc555 (23. März 2012)

Hey Sofa... wusste gar nicht das du Nena Fan bist!!! 
Da haste ja gute Karten auf das "Outing des Monats"

555


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (23. März 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> H
> Da haste ja gute Karten auf das "Outing des Monats"
> 
> 555


Hätte auch schlimmer ausfallen können.


----------



## Mtb Ede (23. März 2012)

Ich bin morgen um 1300 an der B8.


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. März 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Hey Sofa... wusste gar nicht das du Nena Fan bist!!!
> Da haste ja gute Karten auf das "Outing des Monats"
> 
> 555



Nee, ist doch end-geiel!

Beim HR-bauen gestern abend lief im Internetradio 'Aqualung'. Jethro Tull. Hammer  Bin halt doch ein Kind der 60er 

1300B8 heute kommt mir recht. Würde gerne mal die Abfahrt nach NNO und nach OSO unter die Ketten nehmen.

Guude morsche, übrischens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (24. März 2012)

Ups, bin schon wach


----------



## Kulminator (24. März 2012)

Morsche, volles Programm heute. Ausserdem geht die Geburtsfeier heute schon nachmittags los. B8 mit vollem HK Programm krieg ich unmöglich zeitlich unter. Euch viel Spass heute. 

@ amSonntagnachOsternohePilger: bin auf euren Bericht gespannt. Die Location stand auch auf unserem Programm - ich hätte das jedoch mit Übernachtung und einer Tour in der Fränkischen verbunden.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (24. März 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ amSonntagnachOsternohePilger: bin auf euren Bericht gespannt. Die Location stand auch auf unserem Programm - ich _hätte_ das jedoch mit Übernachtung und einer Tour in der Fränkischen verbunden.



Wieso _hätte_. Können wir doch noch. Mir ist das Morgen auch zu stressig.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (24. März 2012)

Kombi, um 12.40 bei dir. Probiere Pünktlich zu sein. Pünktlich im Sinne von nicht zu früh.


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. März 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Kombi, um 12.40 bei dir. Probiere Pünktlich zu sein. Pünktlich im Sinne von nicht zu früh.



Schaunmermoal


----------



## Marc555 (24. März 2012)

Also nochmals kurz zusammengefasst:

Morgen Abfahrt Hanau Bangertstrasse 8.30h
Abfahrt Hösbach Parkplatz A3 9.00h.

555


----------



## Hot Rod1 (24. März 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Also nochmals kurz zusammengefasst:
> 
> Morgen Abfahrt Hanau Bangertstrasse 8.30h
> Abfahrt Hösbach Parkplatz A3 9.00h.
> ...



Torsten und ich sind aus Osternohe zurück...Leute freut euch auf morgen!
Die Strecken sind sehr sprunglastig und machen einfach nur Spaß.
Wir fahren auf jeden Fall in den nächsten Wochen nochmal.

Also lasst es krachen 
Gruß
M


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (24. März 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Schaunmermoal


Also wenn das heut nicht Perfekt war, exakt 12.40 Uhr 

Morgen wiederholung? Vor allem den 1. Abschnitt inspizieren.


----------



## Igetyou (24. März 2012)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Torsten und ich sind aus Osternohe zurück...Leute freut euch auf morgen!
> Die Strecken sind sehr sprunglastig und machen einfach nur Spaß.
> Wir fahren auf jeden Fall in den nächsten Wochen nochmal.
> 
> ...



Hey HodRod das klingt doch super!
Freu mich auch schon riesig...
Sind morgen 8 Leute.....das wird ein Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (24. März 2012)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Torsten und ich sind aus Osternohe zurück...Leute freut euch auf morgen!
> Die Strecken sind sehr sprunglastig und machen einfach nur Spaß.
> Wir fahren auf jeden Fall in den nächsten Wochen nochmal.
> 
> ...



Wir müssen unbedingt wieder zusammen raus, Leute. 
Nächste Woche ist Beerfelden ja offiziell geöffnet...

Gruß
555


----------



## Hot Rod1 (24. März 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Wir müssen unbedingt wieder zusammen raus, Leute.
> Nächste Woche ist Beerfelden ja offiziell geöffnet...
> 
> Gruß
> 555




Wir fahren am Sonntag hin 
Können uns ja nochmal besprechen.
Euch viel Spass morgen!


----------



## xtccc (25. März 2012)

viel spass heute...lasst's fliegen


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. März 2012)

Heute 13.00 Uhr B8?


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. März 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Heute 13.00 Uhr B8?



Nee, Du, 1240J10 danach1300B8


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. März 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Nee, Du, 1240J10 danach1300B8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (25. März 2012)

Osternohe war super.Der Park ist echt mit viel Liebe gebaut und super gepflegt.
Schön steil mit coolen Sprungelementen, Northshors usw.
Vom Schwierigkeitsgrad ne Spur heftiger als Beerfelden.Ich finde ihn besser, da mehr Abwechselung.
Wartezeit am Lift max 10min.
Habe mit Hybie über 25 Abfahrten geschafft.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (25. März 2012)

Osternohe sind die strecken geil angelegt, kurz und knackig !
PS: bin aufs bild u. video-material neugierig


----------



## Marc555 (26. März 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> Osternohe sind die strecken geil angelegt, kurz und knackig !
> PS: bin aufs bild u. video-material neugierig



dito.

555


----------



## Igetyou (26. März 2012)

Von der Tracklänge vergleichbar mit Beerfelden würde ich sagen.


----------



## Igetyou (26. März 2012)

Da das Wetter so geil ist

Dienstag Nightride! 18:00-18:30 Westbahnhof.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (26. März 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Da das Wetter so geil ist
> 
> Dienstag Nightride! 18:00-18:30 Westbahnhof.





bin auch dabei


----------



## Igetyou (26. März 2012)

Ok.1800 Westbahnhof...Sind zu dritt.


----------



## Marc555 (26. März 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Ok.1800 Westbahnhof...Sind zu dritt.



Ich bin definitiv raus. Ich werde beobachten wie sich meine multiblen Blaufaerbungen langsam farblich veraendern. Der einzige Trost: Bis dahin war ich dran! Dran war ich!!!!! 

555


----------



## Kulminator (26. März 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Ich bin definitiv raus. Ich werde beobachten wie sich meine multiblen Blaufaerbungen langsam farblich veraendern. Der einzige Trost: Bis dahin war ich dran! Dran war ich!!!!!
> 
> 555



dann wirst du das Trikot wieder an Friday abgeben müssen  

Hast dir hoffentlich die Farbänderungen am 5 m Double geholt??


----------



## Marc555 (26. März 2012)

@Kulmi: Nee, bei dem run bin ich nicht mal zur Haelfte der Strecke gekommen. Mich hat es schon im ersten drittel rausgehauen. Nach dem Bodenkontakt hab ich es dann etwas entspannter angehen lassen. 

555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. März 2012)

Jaja, die jungen Wilden.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (26. März 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Ich bin definitiv raus. Ich werde beobachten wie sich meine multiblen Blaufaerbungen langsam farblich veraendern. Der einzige Trost: Bis dahin war ich dran! Dran war ich!!!!!
> 
> 555



 - Pokal oder Spital -


----------



## Fr.th.13 (26. März 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> dann wirst du das Trikot wieder an Friday abgeben müssen
> 
> Hast dir hoffentlich die Farbänderungen am 5 m Double geholt??




Nee, so ganz ist des net raus.... sollten des Trikot in drei teile reisen...
 - Hübi, Igetyou, meiner-einer -


----------



## Kulminator (26. März 2012)

ja ja, machts nur wieder kompliziert. 

555: gute Besserung

NR: morgen abend 1800  ist jetzt bis 2000 hell...


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. März 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ja ja, machts nur wieder kompliziert.
> 
> 555: gute Besserung
> 
> NR: morgen abend 1800  ist jetzt bis 2000 hell...



Neenee, bin ja erst um 1900 zu Hause mit dem Bike


----------



## mtbikerFFM (26. März 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Da das Wetter so geil ist
> 
> Dienstag Nightride! 18:00-18:30 Westbahnhof.



Was für eine Tour habt ihr geplant? Würde eventuell gerne mal dazu kommen sofern ich rechtzeitig von der Arbeit loskomme.


----------



## Kulminator (27. März 2012)

mtbikerFFM schrieb:


> Was für eine Tour habt ihr geplant? Würde eventuell gerne mal dazu kommen sofern ich rechtzeitig von der Arbeit loskomme.



och nix besonderes... nur von der Eisdiele zum Biergarten  mit kleinem Umweg über die Grünen Seen...


----------



## Igetyou (27. März 2012)

Ist ne kleine Tour rund um Hanau.Wir treffen uns um 18:00 am Westbahnhof Hanau!Fahren sehr wenig Höhenmeter und langsames Tempo. Distanz ca. 30km!
Komm einfach vorbei..
Wo du parken kannst gebe ich dir per PM durch!


----------



## Fr.th.13 (27. März 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> och nix besonderes... nur von der Eisdiele zum Biergarten  mit kleinem Umweg über die Grünen Seen...



Juhhouuuu zündet die jet-triebwerke, da es so schön trocken ist zieh ich die slicks auf, darf ich mit meinem trailjäger auftauchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (27. März 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Ist ne kleine Tour rund um Hanau.Wir treffen uns um 18:00 am Westbahnhof Hanau!Fahren sehr wenig Höhenmeter und langsames Tempo. Distanz ca. 30km!
> 
> 
> > ... so _langsam_ wie beim letzten Mal?    oh je...


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. März 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> och nix besonderes... nur von der Eisdiele zum Biergarten  mit kleinem Umweg über die Grünen Seen...



ich nehme dich beim wort!
Das könnte mir gefallen!

// rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. März 2012)

Dann viel Spaß, so früh komme ich nicht aus dem Büro.


----------



## Kulminator (27. März 2012)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> ich nehme dich beim wort!
> Das könnte mir gefallen!
> 
> // rocky



bin auf heute abend gespannt


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. März 2012)

und ich erst.


----------



## Igetyou (27. März 2012)

Komme mit meinem 29" Hardtail CC Fräse.Wollte heute mal ein 25er Schnitt anpeilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (27. März 2012)

Das packt der Kulmi nie!


----------



## Kulminator (27. März 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Komme mit meinem 29" Hardtail CC Fräse.Wollte heute mal ein 25er Schnitt anpeilen.



darauf bin ich auch gespannt ... das wird ne Bildersession


----------



## Igetyou (27. März 2012)

7,5kg Carbon....
Reifenluftdruck 3,5 bar für weniger Rollwiederstand.


----------



## Kulminator (27. März 2012)

und enge Hosen und die weissen Sidi ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. März 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> 7,5kg Carbon....
> Reifenluftdruck 3,5 bar für weniger Rollwiederstand.



Habe gar kein Mitleid mit Euch 

Konnte am Sonntag aber mein Arbeitspferd mit wenigen Handgriffen um 1 Kilo erleichtern und schon fährts sich optimal zur Arbeit 
Auch ohne 3,5 bar.


----------



## Kulminator (27. März 2012)

das Wichtigste vorab: der Paulaner  hat schon geöffnet... 

Coole Sache heute.


----------



## Igetyou (27. März 2012)

Du sagst es!!War ne super Runde..


----------



## Fr.th.13 (27. März 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Du sagst es!!War ne super Runde..




Danke für's warten


----------



## mtbikerFFM (27. März 2012)

Hat Spaß gemacht, gerne mal wieder


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. März 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> das Wichtigste vorab: der Paulaner  hat schon geöffnet...
> 
> Coole Sache heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (28. März 2012)

Donnerstag Nightride 1800 Westbahnhof.

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Igetyou (28. März 2012)

mtbikerFFM schrieb:


> Hat Spaß gemacht, gerne mal wieder


 
Schau einfach öfters mal hier vorbei..

Jetzt wo das Wetter so geil ist, wird es mind. einmal pro Woche eine Nightride geben.


----------



## Marc555 (28. März 2012)

Ich glaube ich bin bis Sonntag wieder fit!
Hat jemand Böcke irgendwo hin zu kutschen???
Winterberg, Beerfelden...
Samstag bin ich schon mal raus.

Gruß
555


----------



## obolator (28. März 2012)

Also wenn wäre ich am So. dabei. Hab aber keinen Bock auf 2 std fahrt. Was haltet Ihr von Beerfelden oder Stromberg?


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. März 2012)

WE = da bin ich für die Fahrschule gebucht 
Vielleicht lern' ichs noch mal


----------



## Marc555 (28. März 2012)

obolator schrieb:


> Also wenn wäre ich am So. dabei. Hab aber keinen Bock auf 2 std fahrt. Was haltet Ihr von Beerfelden oder Stromberg?



Eher BF. Stromberg musste hochstrampeln. Das nervt.


----------



## Igetyou (29. März 2012)

Wäre auf jeden mit dabei.Bin nur leider im Urlaub.Stromberg ist kacke,weil kein Lift vorhanden ist.


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. März 2012)

Ansichtssache, denn ich fahre auch immer noch gerne bergauf vor dem bergab...

Vor dem Downhill hat Gott den Uphill geschaffen.


----------



## Kulminator (29. März 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Stromberg musste hochstrampeln.



dafür hatten wir doch bereits eine schöne und praktikable Lösung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (29. März 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> dafür hatten wir doch bereits eine schöne und praktikable Lösung



stimmt. Einer ist dann halt immer der Kutscher. Lift ist halt immer noch die Premiumlösung!
Ich liebe Premiumlösungen.

555


----------



## Igetyou (29. März 2012)

Muss heute den Nightride absagen oder auf > 19:00 verschieben!
Hätte überhaupt wer Lust?


----------



## Marc555 (29. März 2012)

Jemand Bock am Sonntag Beerfelden?
Samstag kann ich leider nicht...


555


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. März 2012)

Wie schon gepostet: wir haben SA und SO Fahrschule...
Ausserdem, muss mich erholen. Das war mal wieder eine Woche 
Habe für heute abend beschlossen: kein Fernsehen, keine Rolle/Bike, dafür habe ich gekocht (auf Vorrat, gutbürgerlich)  

 und Rotwein dazu geschlotzt


----------



## Marc555 (30. März 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Jemand Bock am Sonntag Beerfelden?
> Samstag kann ich leider nicht...
> 
> 
> 555



Keiner Lust auf Beerfelden? 

555


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (30. März 2012)

Bin ab Sonntag in Berlin über Ostern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (30. März 2012)

muss auch Sa und So in die Fahrschule ...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (30. März 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> muss auch Sa und So in die Fahrschule ...


Jetzt habe Ich es gerafft.


----------



## Igetyou (30. März 2012)

Danach fahrt ihr uns davon..


----------



## Kulminator (30. März 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Danach fahrt ihr uns davon..



genau  das ist unsere Absicht


----------



## Igetyou (30. März 2012)

Oh oh!! 
Wünsch euch viel Spaß bei der Fahrschule.
Gebt dann mal ein Feedback..


----------



## obolator (30. März 2012)

Bei mir wird es am WE knapp. Muss wohl was für die Arbeit machen.

Als Entschädigung hab ich mich nach Ostern für 3 Tage in Winterberg einquartiert. Werd den BP dann voll auskosten...

Wenn einer Bock hat einfach melden...


----------



## Hüby (30. März 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Keiner Lust auf Beerfelden?
> 
> 555


 

DOCH...!  aba Schicht..  

is das OsterVideo schon aufgetaucht...?


----------



## Marc555 (30. März 2012)

Hüby schrieb:


> DOCH...!  aba Schicht..
> 
> is das OsterVideo schon aufgetaucht...?




Ist noch in Abu Dhabi!

555


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. März 2012)

Bin schon mal am frickeln beim krassen Pferd


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. März 2012)

Und Fertisch! Die Axt im Haus ersetzt den Zimmermann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (31. März 2012)

Das ist verdächtig ruhig im Lokalforum FFM...

War auch ein schwieriger Tag, heute. 
Fahrschule strengt an, gehe jetzt in die Heia, morgen müssen wir noch mal ran. Bin gespannt auf die Klingenberger Trails


----------



## Marc555 (31. März 2012)

Was lernt man denn so in der Fahrschule???
Kann mir da nicht richtig was darunter vorstellen... 
Hoffe ihr habt ordentlich Spass. 

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. April 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Hoffe ihr habt ordentlich Spass.
> 
> Gruß
> Marc



Nee, ordentlich Muskelkater 
Heute werden die Fertigkeiten auf Trails angewendet. Mal sehen, wieviel Crashs es gibt.


----------



## Kulminator (1. April 2012)

Klingenberg : wir kommen wieder


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. April 2012)

Hier ein Shot von Kulmi oberhalb der Klingenburg 





Das war heute in der Tat perfekt (Wetter, Trails, Gruppe)


----------



## Marc555 (2. April 2012)

Den schönen Tag hatten wir heute...







[/url][/IMG]

Nobby Nic aka Double Five 

Gruß
555


----------



## Kulminator (2. April 2012)

und hier ist der Kombi...


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. April 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> und hier ist der Kombi...



Ihr seit eine Woche zu früh für die Eiersuche.


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. April 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> und hier ist der Kombi...



Fühle mich so kopflos.  Und die tollen Tricks hast Du auch nicht aufgenommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (2. April 2012)

Na, wie ich sehe habt ihr alle schön spass gehabt.
 Mußte leider ne rühige kugel schieben(erkältung).


----------



## Kulminator (3. April 2012)

Heute mit Kombi unsere neuen langbeinigen Schönheiten  über die Birkenhainer gejagt    coole Sache


----------



## Marc555 (4. April 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Heute mit Kombi unsere neuen langbeinigen Schönheiten  über die Birkenhainer gejagt    coole Sache



Schade, hab leider nichts vom Nightride gelesen. Hatte Frei und wäre gern mitgefahren.

555


----------



## Kulminator (4. April 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Schade, hab leider nichts vom Nightride gelesen. Hatte Frei und wäre gern mitgefahren.
> 
> 555



war ein längerer NR bei dir? Oder Schlafstörungen? 

Bei uns war das gestern abend eine telefonische Last Minute Aktion. Wollte nach der Arbeit gerade los, um das neue Bike probezufahren - da hat der Kombi angerufen. Der Rest ist bekannt.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (4. April 2012)

was ist mit morgen abend ne runde bk. oder G.see?


----------



## Marc555 (6. April 2012)

Meine Herren,
das war wieder ein fetter Tag in Beerfelden. Das Wetter war genau richtig. Leider waren heute die Wartezeiten am Lift recht lang. 
Never mind. 
Phil du wirst dich ärgern! 

555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (6. April 2012)

jo, war ein geiler tag.  abgesehen von 2mal senkrecht ins steinfeld und einmal in den neuen anlieger gebohrt.


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. April 2012)

Moinmoin,

sack'risch kalt und feucht, draussen vor der Tür...
...Halsschmerzen sind schon durch, dafür war gestern der Mega-Nasenlauf 
Ich halte mich mal etwas zurück über Ostern und kurier mich aus.


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. April 2012)

Kombi: Gute Besserung !

Verkaufe Scott Ransom LTD (Carbon Rahmen) Größe M, von 07, Preis VS.


----------



## Marc555 (7. April 2012)

Dann mal gute Besserung! 
Ist Dienstag ein NR geplant? Wenn ja wo und wann?

555


----------



## Kulminator (7. April 2012)

Allen Leidgeplagten gute Besserung. 

NR Dienstag ok. Sag was an? Phil hat auch schon angefragt.


----------



## Kulminator (8. April 2012)

ach ja .. und Frohe Ostern, my friends...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. April 2012)

Bäääm....



 

 

 

 



Ein paar erst Eindrücke.


----------



## Marc555 (8. April 2012)

Schick, schick, fast zu Schade zum Fahren.
Wenn ich an meinen Monsterslam in Osternohe denke...



555


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. April 2012)

Wasser und Spucke.....  Wasser und Spucke...


----------



## Marc555 (8. April 2012)

Wo fahren wir kommendes WE hin?
Winterberg, Beerfelden, Willingen oder Osternohe?

So zum Einfahren und Abfahren....
Jetzt kannste ja richtig Gas geben!


555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (8. April 2012)

Osternohe!!!!


----------



## Marc555 (9. April 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Osternohe!!!!



Brauch ich mehr skillz für. Lass mal Wetter checken und nach WB fahren.

555


----------



## Igetyou (9. April 2012)

Alles klar.WB klingt auch gut.


----------



## xtccc (9. April 2012)

WB an einem Wochenende is die hölle - da stehste mehr am lift an als dass du zum fahren kommst...


----------



## Fr.th.13 (9. April 2012)

osternohe, badwildbad, winterberg egal wohin ich richte mich nach der gruppe


----------



## Igetyou (9. April 2012)

xtccc schrieb:


> WB an einem Wochenende is die hölle - da stehste mehr am lift an als dass du zum fahren kommst...



Haste Recht!!

Also steht nur BF oder ON zur Auswahl.


----------



## Igetyou (9. April 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Brauch ich mehr skillz für. Lass mal Wetter checken und nach WB fahren.
> 
> 555



Junge...Du hast skillz.
Osternohe wäre fett, aber nur wenn es nicht regnet. Die North-Shorts sind bestimmt heftig bei Regen.
Ich schlage daher BF vor.
Da können wir ordentlich Runs machen.


----------



## Marc555 (9. April 2012)

Hab mal die Vorhersage gecheckt. Alles Regen außer BF so wie es aussieht. Dort entpannte 12°C bei teils aufgelockerter, teils starker Bewölkung. 
@Friday: Ist ja nett von dir!!!


555


----------



## Igetyou (9. April 2012)

OK Dann passt es ja!
Kriegen wir 8 Leute zusammen für den Bus von Paul?
Alle mal HIER schreieb die mit wollen..

Ach ja, welcher Tag?

@Sofa: Keine Ausreden. Du musst mit das neue Bike testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (9. April 2012)

Für Beerfelden ist der Bus zuviel Action, oder?
Kann noch nicht sagen wann. Hab eigentlich Samstag schon verplant. Aber mal sehen. Mal sehen ob ich noch wen aus GN mobilisieren kann.


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. April 2012)

Muss noch mal klären, aber kommendes WE könnte mit BF mal klappen. Dann kommt aber auch der Grill mit, das hat Tradition !


----------



## Igetyou (9. April 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Muss noch mal klären, aber kommendes WE könnte mit BF mal klappen. Dann kommt aber auch der Grill mit, das hat Tradition !



Grill klingt gut!

Mit ist es egal ob Sa oder So.

@ Kombi: Hast du dein 601 schon artgerecht ausgeführt?


----------



## Fr.th.13 (9. April 2012)

checks du schon ma en paul an od soll ich anfragen, Phil.?


----------



## Igetyou (9. April 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> checks du schon ma en paul an od soll ich anfragen, Phil.?



Sobald raus ist an welchem Tag gefahren wird, werde ich mich mal mit ihm in Verbindung setzen..

Bis jetzt sind wir ja erst zu viert/fünft. (Marc, Du, Kombi, ich und 55??)


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. April 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Sobald raus ist an welchem Tag gefahren wird, werde ich mich mal mit ihm in Verbindung setzen..
> 
> Bis jetzt sind wir ja erst zu viert/fünft. (Marc, Du, Kombi, ich und 55??)



Und auf meinen Anhänger gehen 3 Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. April 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> @Sofa: Keine Ausreden. Du musst mit das neue Bike testen.



Da komm ich wohl nicht rum, wa.


----------



## Igetyou (9. April 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Und auf meinen Anhänger gehen 3 Bikes



Alles klar

Wenn Marc mit seinem Hänger kommt, brauchen wir den Bus nicht.


----------



## Igetyou (9. April 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Da komm ich wohl nicht rum, wa.



Gefällt Button


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. April 2012)

Kombi,
hattet ihr nicht noch die Schwarze 3M Folie für das Unterrohr? Benötige noch was für das Steuerrohr wegend der Kabel.


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. April 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Kombi,
> hattet ihr nicht noch die Schwarze 3M Folie für das Unterrohr? Benötige noch was für das Steuerrohr wegend der Kabel.



Patrick hat die Folie, ist ja auch seine


----------



## obolator (9. April 2012)

Sieht fett aus Sofa! - Glückwunsch an euch alle! !Freu mich schon drauf die Kisten live zu sehen!
Leider wird es am WE awhrscheinlich nichts. Haben Familienprogramm

Nebenbei...
Hab mich heute um 16:00 ins Auto geschwungen und bin nach Samerberg gefahren. Morgen steht den ganzen Tag Bikepark auf dem Programm, übermorgen dann einen Enduro Tour. Wenn ich mich dann am Donnerstag noch bewegen kann geht es noch mal in den Park.
Werd morgen berichten...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. April 2012)

obolator schrieb:


> Nebenbei...
> Hab mich heute um 16:00 ins Auto geschwungen und bin nach Samerberg gefahren. Morgen steht den ganzen Tag Bikepark auf dem Programm, übermorgen dann einen Enduro Tour. Wenn ich mich dann am Donnerstag noch bewegen kann geht es noch mal in den Park.
> Werd morgen berichten...



Moin,
Arbeiten.

Hast aber viel gemacht oder wirst noch machen. Viel Spaß.


----------



## xtccc (10. April 2012)

also ich & HotRod wären am samstag in BF mit dabei..


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. April 2012)

Schön zu sehen wie ihr eifrig radelt. Ich kriege derzeit nicht die Kurve, morgen geht's bis zum WE nach Hamburg. Nächstes WE spielen wir in Füssen noch ein letztes Hockeyturnier vor der Sommerpause und danach hoffe ich auf etwas mehr Zeit. Vielleicht nehmt ihr mich dann ja mal wieder mit. Have fun und tut euch nichts.


----------



## Kulminator (10. April 2012)

xtccc schrieb:


> also ich & HotRod wären am samstag in BF mit dabei..



sagt man nicht richtigerweise "HotRod & ich"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (10. April 2012)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Schön zu sehen wie ihr eifrig radelt. Ich kriege derzeit nicht die Kurve, morgen geht's bis zum WE nach Hamburg. Nächstes WE spielen wir in Füssen noch ein letztes Hockeyturnier vor der Sommerpause und danach hoffe ich auf etwas mehr Zeit. Vielleicht nehmt ihr mich dann ja mal wieder mit. Have fun und tut euch nichts.



schön, dass sich unser verschollen geglaubter Bruder auch mal wieder meldet


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. April 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> sagt man nicht richtigerweise "HotRod & ich"


Heisst das nicht: Ich komme mit.


----------



## Marc555 (10. April 2012)

Das war mal eine schöne Glücksbärchirunde...
Hat mich doch der Phil über meine Hometrails gescheucht.

Trotz Tröpfelregen und teilweise recht rutschige Trails beide Daumen hoch. Ich hoffe das sich demnächst noch ein paar Leut´s mehr für die kleine AM-Runde interessieren. Dann macht´s noch mehr Spaaaaaaß.


555


----------



## Igetyou (10. April 2012)

Year!


----------



## Igetyou (10. April 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Das war mal eine schöne Glücksbärchirunde...
> Hat mich doch der Phil über meine Hometrails gescheucht.
> 
> Trotz Tröpfelregen und teilweise recht rutschige Trails beide Daumen hoch. Ich hoffe das sich demnächst noch ein paar Leut´s mehr für die kleine AM-Runde interessieren. Dann macht´s noch mehr Spaaaaaaß.
> ...


Wirklich fette Strecken
 21km und 500HM auf Allmountain-Trails
Der Regen war super!!


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. April 2012)

Na super, hatte zwar heute Urlaub, doch der war chaisse, da 
1. beim Aufziehen der Sommerreifen des Tschechomobils sich rausstellte, dass eine Schraube im Gummi stak, der Reifen undicht war und ich dann ins schwitzen kam um alles wieder zurückzubauen
2. das Firmentelefon ständig ging
3. ich schon um 600 Uhr den Fehler machte, 'mal nach den Mails zu schauen' und dann brach das Chaos über mich herein (Budgetplanung steht morgen an )
4. meine Frau meinte ich müsse nach dem Waschen unbedingt&sofort die Gardinen aufhängen, was - technisch gesehen - ein Strafarbeit sondersgleichen ist (dauert 90 min +++)
5. ich jetzt immernoch an der Maloche sitze und für morgen vorbereite


----------



## Marc555 (10. April 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Na super, hatte zwar heute Urlaub, doch der war chaisse, da
> 1. beim Aufziehen der Sommerreifen des Tschechomobils sich rausstellte, dass eine Schraube im Gummi stak, der Reifen undicht war und ich dann ins schwitzen kam um alles wieder zurückzubauen
> 2. das Firmentelefon ständig ging
> 3. ich schon um 600 Uhr den Fehler machte, 'mal nach den Mails zu schauen' und dann brach das Chaos über mich herein (Budgetplanung steht morgen an )
> ...



Mein Beileid haste. Manchmal kann einfach alles nerven.
Mal fünf Minuten den Hammer fallen lassen und durchschnaufen. Alles ausblenden und sich auf die schönen Seiten des Lebens besinnen.


Gruß Marc


----------



## Kulminator (11. April 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Na super, hatte zwar heute Urlaub, doch der war chaisse, da
> 1. beim Aufziehen der Sommerreifen des Tschechomobils sich rausstellte, dass eine Schraube im Gummi stak, der Reifen undicht war und ich dann ins schwitzen kam um alles wieder zurückzubauen
> 2. das Firmentelefon ständig ging
> 3. ich schon um 600 Uhr den Fehler machte, 'mal nach den Mails zu schauen' und dann brach das Chaos über mich herein (Budgetplanung steht morgen an )
> ...



Kombi, Kombi, musst unbedingt einen Fortbildungskurs besuchen: "wie verbringe ich einen erholsamen Urlaubstag - und was ich auf gar keinen Fall machen sollte" ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. April 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Kombi, Kombi, musst unbedingt einen Fortbildungskurs besuchen: "wie verbringe ich einen erholsamen Urlaubstag - und was ich auf gar keinen Fall machen sollte" ...



Jaadoch, Gardinen aufhängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obolator (11. April 2012)

Hey Leude,

liege gerade auf meinem Zimmer und kuriere die Geschundenen Knochen. Davon ab ist es aber echt geil hier. Leider war die Strecke im BP noch etwas schlammig, so wurden die ersten Abfahrten zur Schlammschlacht. Ab Mittag konnte man aber im T-Shirt fahren und die Strecke hat auch angezogen. 
Dier Kurs ist ca. 2,3 Km lang (ich bin10 mal runter!!!) und bietet wirklich alles was man sich vorstellen kann. ISt aber ehr Freeride, flowig als Downhilllastig. Neben der Hauptstrecke kann man Northshores und Singletrail fahren. Beide Strecken waren aber aufgrund der nässe nicht fahrbar. - Glaubt mir, ich habs versucht, meine Rippen tun jetzt noch weh. 
Heute hat das Wetter leider nicht mitgespielt. Ich bin trotzdem aufs Bike. Nach ca. 3 Std war ich aber so durchgefrohren, dass ich nur noch nach Hause wollte. Hoffe morgen ist noch mal eine Tour und eion paar Fotos im BP drin!

Kombi - abhauen hilft...


----------



## Marc555 (12. April 2012)

So meine Herren. Schon mal das Testival bei Hibike vormerken. 
Gebucht wird der Freeride-shuttle. Also Protektoren mitnehmen. 21.04. Abfahrtszeit geb ich noch bekannt! 
Der letzte machts Licht aus!


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. April 2012)

Was ist jetzt dieses WE? Lang&Schmutzig? SA oder SO?
Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. April 2012)

Wie stehen denn die Bodenverhältnisse in BF nach einer Woche Regen?
Würde dort schon eher fahren wenn die Verhältnisse besser sind. Neues Bike und dieses Jahr so gut wie noch nicht gefahren -> Entspricht runter schleichen und oder Blaue Flecke


----------



## Igetyou (12. April 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wie stehen denn die Bodenverhältnisse in BF nach einer Woche Regen?
> Würde dort schon eher fahren wenn die Verhältnisse besser sind. Neues Bike und dieses Jahr so gut wie noch nicht gefahren -> Entspricht runter schleichen und oder Blaue Flecke



Bodenverhältnisse in BF sind TOP!
Siehe FBQ
Kein Matsch und super Kurvengrip.
Mach dir mal keine Sorgen Sofa...

Ich würde gerne Samstags nach BF fahren!


----------



## Marc555 (12. April 2012)

Na Phil, beschleicht dich das SaturdayRideFever???
Dann sag ich mal: Stayin´alive!!! He he

@Sofa: In BF hat es nicht die ganze Woche geregnet.
@Kombi: Don´t panic. Wie beim fliegen: Runter kommen sie alle

Sa klingt gut, ich check das mal.

Check, Kette rechts.
555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. April 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Bodenverhältnisse in BF sind TOP!
> Siehe FBQ
> Kein Matsch und super Kurvengrip.
> Mach dir mal keine Sorgen Sofa...
> ...


Na dann


----------



## Igetyou (12. April 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> So meine Herren. Schon mal das Testival bei Hibike vormerken.
> Gebucht wird der Freeride-shuttle. Also Protektoren mitnehmen. 21.04. Abfahrtszeit geb ich noch bekannt!
> Der letzte machts Licht aus!



Fahre am 22.4 in den Bikepark Malmedy!
Sonst wäre ich dabei!

Samstag lassen wir es krachen..


----------



## Kulminator (12. April 2012)

@ obolator: bin unbedingt auf deinen Bericht vom Samerberg gespannt. Da will ich dieses Jahr auch hin.

in den nächsten Wochen siehts bei mir terminlich nicht so gut aus mit Biken - bin viel unterwegs. Also rechnet mal nicht mit mir...


----------



## Marc555 (12. April 2012)

Ich rede ja vom 21sten.
Malmedy hört sich gut an.....hm mal sehen!

555


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. April 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ obolator: bin unbedingt auf deinen Bericht vom Samerberg gespannt. Da will ich dieses Jahr auch hin.


Sieht sehr gut aus. Platz noch Frei?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (13. April 2012)

Bin Samstag auch in BF....zwar nur bis Mittag aber Hauptsache fahren.
Wir planen am Samstag nämlich unseren (BikeLoc)Stand  für die Dirtmasters in Winterberg 
Könnt ihr euch schonmal im Kalender eintragen...wer abends auch da ist bekommt auch ne Bratwurst 

Gruß
HR


----------



## Igetyou (13. April 2012)

Bring mal ein paar Bikeloc-Sticker mit,wenn es schon welche gibt!

Samstag wird cool werden.Das Wetter soll gut werden!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. April 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Bring mal ein paar Bikeloc-Sticker mit,wenn es schon welche gibt!
> 
> Samstag wird cool werden.Das Wetter soll gut werden!


Viel wichtiger wären ein Paar Gratis Proben vom Super zeug.


----------



## Marc555 (13. April 2012)

Hey Jason. Haste heute Namenstag??? Hehehe


----------



## Fr.th.13 (13. April 2012)

mit axt oder steak-messer - was soll ich heut aufen bike zum metzteln mitbringen
..???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (13. April 2012)

wann fahren wir morgen nach BF


----------



## Bikeholic (13. April 2012)

Alternativ findet wohl auch am Feldi eine nette Tour statt. Falls Ihr interesse habt, einfach an Speedskater wenden!



Speedskater schrieb:


> Voraussichtlich werden wir uns in Oberursel Hohemark treffen und eine Runde durch den Taunus radlen.
> Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest, wir werden zwischen 9:00 und 10:00 Uhr  mal telefonieren, was bedeutet, dass wir nicht vor 11:00 Uhr dort  starten.


----------



## Igetyou (13. April 2012)

Von Hanau aus bis zum Feldberg?Wow heftige Tour..
Sorry bin raus.Das Sauerstoffzelt passt nicht in mein Evoc.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (13. April 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Bring mal ein paar Bikeloc-Sticker mit,wenn es schon welche gibt!
> 
> Samstag wird cool werden.Das Wetter soll gut werden!



Sticker kommen nächste Woche....also bald kein Problem 

Freu mich darauf euch morgen zu sehen
Bis dann


----------



## Hot Rod1 (13. April 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger wären ein Paar Gratis Proben vom Super zeug.



Wenn die Produkte da sind, ist das das kleinste Problem


----------



## Marc555 (13. April 2012)

@Phil,Jason: Morgen Abfahrt Hanau um 09:00h bei Phil. Von da aus direkt nach BF.
@Kombi, Sofa, Kulmi: Wann fahrt ihr denn los?


555


----------



## Igetyou (13. April 2012)

Check!!
******* muss noch Bananen kaufen!


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. April 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> @Phil,Jason: Morgen Abfahrt Hanau um 09:00h bei Phil. Von da aus direkt nach BF.
> @Kombi, Sofa, Kulmi: Wann fahrt ihr denn los?
> 
> 
> 555



Ich nehme den Sofa um 930 huckepack, dann ab nach BF. 
Grillen morgen auf dem BF-Parkplatz wird mir im Moment noch zu stressig, hab weder Holzkohle noch was g'scheits zum auflegen zu hause.
Bin auch grade erst zu Hause eingetrudelt, mampfe jetzt was und dann suche ich mein Gelumpe zusammen für morgen.


----------



## Igetyou (13. April 2012)

Würstchen und Pommes gibt's auch vor Ort!
Dann sehen wir uns in BF.Ihr holt uns sicherlich noch ein!
Bis morsche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. April 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ich nehme den Sofa um 930 huckepack, dann ab nach BF.


Ohh, dann kann Ich morgen ja mal bis 0915 Auschlafen


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. April 2012)

Aufgestanden!

Meine Denkmaschine rattert jedenfalls schon wieder seite 530.


----------



## Igetyou (14. April 2012)

Kombi entspann dich und freu dich auf heute.
Aber zu deinem Trost.Ich muss mir Sonntag auch ein wenig Fachliteratur reinziehen.
Aufwand max.1h 

Bis später


----------



## Fr.th.13 (14. April 2012)

um 530 hab ich mich noch 2x gedreht, bis nacher


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (14. April 2012)

7.32 Uhr 7.53 Uhr 7.50 Uhr.
Ihr seit keine Menschen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. April 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ihr seit keine Menschen.



Haben wir auch nie behauptet !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (14. April 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Haben wir auch nie behauptet !





Werde jetzt mal Duschen gehen. Dann noch in ruhe die Sachen Packen un noch eine kleinigkeit Essen.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (14. April 2012)

Saubär heute. 
Hat Super Spaß gemacht. Wetter und Strecken beschaffenheit waren Top.

Kombi, kannst du mir ein paar Fotos per Mail schicken?


----------



## Igetyou (14. April 2012)

Kann ich nur zustimmen!!
Bin auf die Bilder von Marco gespannt!

Finde auch die Leute in BF sehr entspannt!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (14. April 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Kann ich nur zustimmen!!
> Bin auf die Bilder von Marco gespannt!
> 
> Finde auch die Leute in BF sehr entspannt!



Hab dich und Mark ein paar mal geil getroffen 
Bilder gibts morgen!


----------



## Igetyou (14. April 2012)

Fette Sache.Freu mich drauf..


----------



## Marc555 (14. April 2012)

Freu mich auch auf die Bilder! Bin echt gespannt!
Der Sunday-Crew viel Spass morgen! Tut euch nicht weh!


555


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. April 2012)

Nicht schlecht heute für den ersten Tag in freier Wildbahn 

Hier ein paar Impressionen mit der kleinen Knipse:

TripleFive:




Sofa auf der neuen Queen:




555 ebenfalls auf dem neuen Drop:




und beim Schluss-Sprung:




Habe ansonst noch ein paar Schüsse


----------



## Marc555 (14. April 2012)

Geile Pics!
Ich hätte dann auch gerne mal ´ne email von dir 


555


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (14. April 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Geile Pics!
> Ich hätte dann auch gerne mal ´ne email von dir
> 
> 
> 555



Fotos liegen in Originalgröße vor.
Foto anklicken, rechts unten Bilgrößen -> Originalgröße klicken, rechte Maustaste, speichern unter.

Trinke jetzt ein Whisky auf den Tag.


----------



## Marc555 (14. April 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Fotos liegen in Originalgröße vor.
> Foto anklicken, rechts unten Bilgrößen -> Originalgröße klicken, rechte Maustaste, speichern unter.
> 
> Trinke jetzt ein Whisky auf den Tag.



Der Kombi schreibt das er noch ein paar Schnappschüsse auf Lager hat...
Ich hoffe nicht er meint die Fotos auf denen du nackt den Wallride fährst! Hehehe


555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (15. April 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Der Kombi schreibt das er noch ein paar Schnappschüsse auf Lager hat...
> Ich hoffe nicht er meint die Fotos auf denen du nackt den Wallride fährst! Hehehe
> 
> 
> 555



War ich doch am falschen Event.





http://www.bild.de/reise/2009/fkk/nackt-golf-radeln-wandern-9462714.bild.html


----------



## Fr.th.13 (15. April 2012)

Echt cool gelaufen, net einmal zerlegt.
Fette pic's !
Gibts auch bilder von mir, als ich irgentwo vorbei gebrettert bin ?


----------



## Climax_66 (15. April 2012)

Fazit meinerseits von BF: Ich bin noch nicht zu alt für die *******!

@Sofa geile Karre!


----------



## Marc555 (15. April 2012)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Fazit meinerseits von BF: Ich bin noch nicht zu alt für die *******!
> 
> @Sofa geile Karre!



Hehehe. Sehe ich genauso!


555


----------



## Fr.th.13 (15. April 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Hehehe. Sehe ich genauso!
> 
> 
> 555



HeHeHe, genau 40+ rocks


----------



## Igetyou (15. April 2012)

Gestern war echt geil.Es war sogar so geil dass es heute nur noch für eine Tour durchs hanauer Unterholz reicht. 

Will jemand ne kleine Tour drehen?Nux großes!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (15. April 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Gestern war echt geil.Es war sogar so geil dass es heute nur noch für eine Tour durchs hanauer Unterholz reicht.
> 
> Will jemand ne kleine Tour drehen?Nux großes!


Mich juckt es auch ein wenig. Werde dennoch bischen Zeit mit meinem Liebling verbringen . Und die Alte wollte auch noch was.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (15. April 2012)

großer aufbruch nach OF ??


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. April 2012)

Mehr Fotos in meinem Album...

Mache heute mit meiner Holden eine Flachlandtour.
Gestern abend habe ich nämlich zur Pasta aus Bärlauch ein Pesto gezaubert, das war unvergleichlich lecker. Heute noch mal neues Bärlauch grasen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (15. April 2012)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Fazit meinerseits von BF: Ich bin noch nicht zu alt für die *******!



... dann kann ich demnächst ja auch mal mit  

Hört sich nach einem sehr gelungenen Ausflug an


----------



## Marc555 (15. April 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ... dann kann ich demnächst ja auch mal mit
> 
> Hört sich nach einem sehr gelungenen Ausflug an



Hab´i doch g´sagt. 


555


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (15. April 2012)

Und _Phill the Hill_, wieviel Abfahrten hast eigentlich geschafft.


----------



## Igetyou (15. April 2012)

25 Abfahrten oder so.Nur einmal kurz ne Bratwurst gegessen und sonst nur den Bock bergab geprügelt..


----------



## Fr.th.13 (15. April 2012)

großer aufbruch nach OF ??


----------



## Climax_66 (15. April 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> 25 Abfahrten oder so.Nur einmal kurz ne Bratwurst gegessen und sonst nur den Bock bergab geprügelt..


Ok da merkt man dann doch das Alter, meiner einer muss zwischen drin auch mal so  machen, bin schlieslich nicht auf der Maloche....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (15. April 2012)

Bin aber auch gut ko heute


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (15. April 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> 25 Abfahrten oder so.Nur einmal kurz ne Bratwurst gegessen und sonst nur den Bock bergab geprügelt..


Da haben sich die 17 Lift ja bezahlt gemacht.


----------



## Igetyou (15. April 2012)

Auf jeden fall..


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. April 2012)

Habe heute das Neue durchgecheckt, Kettenschutz gebaut, Gabel mal richtig eingestellt (die war trotz erster Ausfahrten noch stark übrdämpft), Unterbodenschutz geklebt (Danke Patrick für die Folie). So weit so gut...und jetzt pisselts draussen. 

Das Beste war dennoch heute: Bärlauchpesto "en gros"  auf Vorrat produziert und ein schönes Stück zusammen mit Rack of Lamb Chops und Grillkartoffeln verputzt. Sooo lecker!


----------



## Hüby (15. April 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Nur einmal kurz ne Bratwurst gegessen und sonst nur den Bock bergab geprügelt..


 
ej am 28 bekommste nichma die und frißt gefelligst daheim..


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (15. April 2012)

Hüby schrieb:


> ej am 28 bekommste nichma die und frißt gefelligst daheim..



Was ist denn am 28. ? Ausser das es keine Bratwurst gibt.


----------



## Marc555 (15. April 2012)

Für mich steht für mich der Bikepark de ferme libert a Malmedy auf´m Programm. Mal sehn ob´s klappt.
Kommendes WE mal sehen... gibt es schon Vorschläge???


555


----------



## Marc555 (15. April 2012)

Checkt mal die Freireiter Seite auf Facebook. 
Wie genial sind denn die Fotos.... Hammer!


555


----------



## Igetyou (15. April 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Für mich steht für mich der Bikepark de ferme libert a Malmedy auf´m Programm. Mal sehn ob´s klappt.
> Kommendes WE mal sehen... gibt es schon Vorschläge???
> 
> 
> 555



Zu geil am Sonntag bin ich auch am Start..
Fährst du auch am Sonntag?


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. April 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Checkt mal die Freireiter Seite auf Facebook.
> Wie genial sind denn die Fotos.... Hammer!
> 
> 
> 555



Negativ, isnich mit Gesichtsbuch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (15. April 2012)

beerfelden ?? oder ma rinne zur abwechslung ??


----------



## Marc555 (15. April 2012)

Dann mal was vom Samstag exclusiv für Kombi:







[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


Sofa, Dominik, Torsten, Phil und ich


555


----------



## Igetyou (15. April 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> beerfelden ?? oder ma rinne zur abwechslung ??



Bin nächste Woche im Bikepark Malmedy.
Ich hätte die Woche drauf mal Bock auf WiBe


----------



## Marc555 (15. April 2012)

Wenn das Wetter gut ist, spricht nix gegen WB

555


----------



## Igetyou (16. April 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter gut ist, spricht nix gegen WB
> 
> 555


 
Wäre dann KW 17 28.04.2012


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. April 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Dann mal was vom Samstag exclusiv für Kombi:
> 
> Sofa, Dominik, Torsten, Phil und ich
> 
> ...



Konkret, Alder. Reschpäkt!!!


----------



## Marc555 (16. April 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Wäre dann KW 17 28.04.2012



Wie gesagt. Entweder bin ich in Belgien oder dann Winterberg.


----------



## Igetyou (16. April 2012)

Year!!Ggf.Würde ich auch nochmal nach Belgien mitkommen und dann in AC pennen!

Ride on!


----------



## Marc555 (16. April 2012)

So Freunde der leichten Unterhaltung:

Dienstag: Feierabendrunde, Start bei mir. 18:00 Abfahrt. ca. 1,5 Std. 20km, 500hm. Leichter Tritt. No one left behind! Tour durch den Gerichtswald mit schönen Traileinlagen.
Wer Bock hat. Everybodys welcome.

555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (17. April 2012)

Heute Abend...zu spät!

Ich werde am Samstag ab 1300B8 mal wieder die einheimischen Trails rocken, mit dem Langhuber (fei net die Huber Buam: zum Kühlschrank geht do n'auffi!). Wie immer, wer mit will, ist willkommen.


----------



## Marc555 (17. April 2012)

Genial war's wieder. Sogar ne leichte Steigerung zu letztem Dienstag !

Respekt nochmals an elf Grad. Mit dem Moorwood ... Hut ab.


Gruß 555


----------



## Fr.th.13 (17. April 2012)

Sorry Marc555 das du mir so wunderbare trails gezeigt hast die teilweis kannte,  hat viel spass gemacht.. ewt Do. fahren????? Errinner mich bitte die bilder von dort mit dem damals existierenden sprüngen reinzusetzten.


----------



## Igetyou (17. April 2012)

War wirklich geil.
Um es genau zu nehmen 24.1km und 577HM 
Nächste Woche wieder...
Ride on!


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. April 2012)

An die Freunde des Sexnulleins: Problem mit Umwerfer jetzt auch bei mir gelöst. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9417322&postcount=125
Btw., das Schlappeseppel Landbier (Natürtrüb, Kupferfarben) dazu war legger...


----------



## elfGrad (17. April 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Genial war's wieder. Sogar ne leichte Steigerung zu letztem Dienstag !
> 
> Respekt nochmals an elf Grad. Mit dem Moorwood ... Hut ab.
> 
> ...



Dafür bin ich jetzt auch ordentlich knülle 
Aber hat Laune gemacht demnächst gern wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (17. April 2012)

Wenn es das Wetter zulässt auf jeden Fall.
Vielleicht ringt sich der ein oder andere von der sexnulleinscrew mal durch eine Runde mitzudrehen.
ElfGrad und Friends sind natürlich gerne eingeladen mitzufahren. War ja ne runde Sache heute


555


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. April 2012)

Kombi: Ransom: FR reingesetzt SO verkauft, nicht schlecht...Danke!


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. April 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kombi: Ransom: FR reingesetzt SO verkauft, nicht schlecht...Danke!



net schlecht, ich hoffe auch zum erhofften Preis!


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. April 2012)

1250,00Euronen incl. Abholung durch Spedition. FR, will SS meinen Umwerfer fixen...
meine Versuche haben bewirkt das der Trigger sich auch keinen mm mehr bewegt...


----------



## Marc555 (17. April 2012)

Hey Ede,
hab gehört das du gerade leider auf Stand by bist. Gute Besserung. Auf das du bald wieder fit bist!!!

555


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. April 2012)

555 Danke, Stand by ist gut, aber bei mir ist für noch minimum 3 Wochen der Hauptschalter aus...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (18. April 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> FR, will SS meinen Umwerfer fixen...



Ich schlage dir den 2 Fach SLX Umwerfer vor. Sieht super aus durch den kurzen Käfig und Funktioniert 100%. Bei mir.


Kombinatschef schrieb:


> .
> .
> 5.XT Umwerfer mit Holzzwischenlagen in Schraubstock einspannen, rechte silberne Lasche mit _*Schlüsselfeile*_ beherzt kürzen (bis zum schwarzen Grundträger)
> .
> ...



Bei mir habe Ich es mit den Dremel locker aus dem Hangelenk bearbeitet und gleichzeitig Bier getrunken. Es lebe die Technik


----------



## Marc555 (18. April 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ich schlage dir den 2 Fach SLX Umwerfer vor. Sieht super aus durch den kurzen Käfig und Funktioniert 100%. Bei mir.
> 
> 
> Bei mir habe Ich es mit den Dremel locker aus dem Hangelenk bearbeitet und gleichzeitig Bier getrunken. Es lebe die Technik



Warum slx? Kein Saint? Die 30 Tacken machen bei den Bikes jetzt auch den Bock net fett...

555


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (18. April 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Warum slx? Kein Saint? Die 30 Tacken machen bei den Bikes jetzt auch den Bock net fett...
> 
> 555



Weil man ein E-Type Umwerfer brauch.Denke das es den Saint Umwerfer nicht dafür gibt.
Und 30 sind fast 2 x Tageskarte BF.


----------



## Marc555 (18. April 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Weil man ein E-Type Umwerfer brauch.Denke das es den Saint Umwerfer nicht dafür gibt.
> Und 30 sind fast 2 x Tageskarte BF.



Axo! 
Eine Tages- und eine Halbtageskarte. Hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (18. April 2012)

Lieber zu früh als zu spät. Am 28.4 ist ein Ausritt nach BF geplant.
Je mehr Leute wir sind desto besser!!


----------



## Marc555 (18. April 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Lieber zu früh als zu spät. Am 28.4 ist ein Ausritt nach BF geplant.
> Je mehr Leute wir sind desto besser!!


Genau... Ab 200 Fahrer/innen bekommt man ein Gruppenticket. Pro Person dann nur noch 17,- Euro pro Tageskarte!


555


----------



## Hot Rod1 (18. April 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Lieber zu früh als zu spät. Am 28.4 ist ein Ausritt nach BF geplant.
> Je mehr Leute wir sind desto besser!!



Das könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, muss nur noch mal mit der Chefin sprechen 
Denn ihr wisst ja: wer f....will muss freundlich sein ;D


----------



## Igetyou (18. April 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Genau... Ab 200 Fahrer/innen bekommt man ein Gruppenticket. Pro Person dann nur noch 17,- Euro pro Tageskarte!
> 
> 
> 555



Plus Thaimassage mit Happy End


----------



## Hüby (18. April 2012)

hab heut nen FliesenLeger mit schwattem CanyoN aufn Kamm jetroffen.. der kennt wohl Phil und Mark aus BF.. hab ihm dann verraten wo er evl Pics von sich findet..


----------



## Igetyou (18. April 2012)

Den Fliesenleger mit schwarzen Canyon kenne ich.War einmal mit uns mit.


----------



## Marc555 (18. April 2012)

Hüby schrieb:


> hab heut nen FliesenLeger mit schwattem CanyoN aufn Kamm jetroffen.. der kennt wohl Phil und Mark aus BF.. hab ihm dann verraten wo er evl Pics von sich findet..



War bei der Fotosession leider nicht bei. Hoffentlich beim nächsten mal...


555


----------



## Fr.th.13 (18. April 2012)

wetter für morgen, soll regen frei beleiben
Bombenkrater feierabend session ?


----------



## Hüby (18. April 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> War bei der Fotosession leider nicht bei. Hoffentlich beim nächsten mal...
> 
> 
> 555


 
oh oh..  er war davon überzeugt das ihr ihm für BF IMMER bescheid sagt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (19. April 2012)

Letzte Woche stand bei mir auch erst Freitag Abend fest das ich Samstag fahre. War so nicht geplant. 
BF ist für Holger auch schon zu Löw. Hehehe


----------



## Igetyou (19. April 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> wetter für morgen, soll regen frei beleiben
> Bombenkrater feierabend session ?


 
Hat schon geregnet heute..

Ich sag mal abwarten....


----------



## Fr.th.13 (19. April 2012)

ich habs gefunden


----------



## Fr.th.13 (19. April 2012)

da isses


----------



## Igetyou (19. April 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> da isses


YEAR!

Sorry bin für heute raus. Muss noch einige Dinge erledigen...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. April 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ich werde am Samstag ab 1300B8 mal wieder die einheimischen Trails rocken, mit dem Langhuber (fei net die Huber Buam: zum Kühlschrank geht do n'auffi!). Wie immer, wer mit will, ist willkommen.


Hätte auch Lust. Wie wirds Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (20. April 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Hätte auch Lust. Wie wirds Wetter.


 
Was wäre denn geplant?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. April 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Was wäre denn geplant?



Home Trail. HK hoch und runter.


----------



## Marc555 (20. April 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Home Trail. HK hoch und runter.


 
Mit den dicken Böcken? Oder fahrt ihr Leichtville?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. April 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Mit den dicken Böcken? Oder fahrt ihr Leichtville?



Habe nur leicht. Wie jeder will.


----------



## scopie (20. April 2012)

Hey, ich bin neu hier und melde mich auch mal zu Wort 
Wenn ihr nächste Woche ne Tour macht wäre ich dabei!

Grüße Marcel


----------



## scopie (20. April 2012)

Hk steht für Hahnenkamm?


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. April 2012)

scopie schrieb:


> Hk steht für Hahnenkamm?



That's right!

Wetter morgen ist wie's ist. Gut genug. Griffige Trails.
1300B8 wie angekündigt. Meinereiner mit Sexnulleins.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. April 2012)

Dremel ist abgekühlt und Bier habe ich schon eins Intus. Das Leben ist schön.


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. April 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Dremel ist abgekühlt und Bier habe ich schon eins Intus. Das Leben ist schön.



...die Fliegen von den Zähnen gewischt und mit Rohmilch-Weichkäse und einem zünftigen Roten aus Carcassonne gespült 

Bis dem morgen


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. April 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> ...die Fliegen von den Zähnen gewischt ...



Des wegen habe ich das Abendbrot weggelassen und bin gleich zum Bier über. Bei dem Eiweis überschuss noch Käse .
Bis Morgen ( den ich hoffentlich erst um 10 - 11 Uhr erleben werde ) dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (21. April 2012)

Wollen wir laufen oder uns zum labern treffen? Arm und Wetter kommen heute nicht so gut...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (21. April 2012)

Ja das Wetter ist unbeständig. Bin noch im zwiespalt ob fahren oder nicht. Wenn wir nicht fahren, würde ich heute lieber was im Haushalt machen und noch in der Wohnung basteln. Satkabel verlegen sich nicht von allein.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (21. April 2012)

Gerade mit Kombi tel., wir fahren. Wer mit will 1300 B8.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (21. April 2012)

bombenkrater ?


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. April 2012)

Bin um 1300 an der B8


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. April 2012)

Saubär!





Und Saubär Rückansicht: 





Schön eingeschweint auf der Abfahrt vom Kamm, lustig wars trotzdem.
Sexnulleins zünftig eingeweiht.

Sofa, Dein Fazit von heute? Wieviel Gramm Dreck hast Du runter bekommen?

Ede, Danke nochmal


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (21. April 2012)

Fazit: Saubääär 









Habe mich gleich mit in die Waschmaschine gesteckt.


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. April 2012)

Wie sind die Reifen im nassen ?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (21. April 2012)

Ich fand haben sich recht gut gestanden. So wie das Wasser den Trail runtergeflossen war. Über die Wurzeln war es doch sehr glitschig. Aber selbst die MM oder BB hätten dort probleme. Habe aber festgestellt das Ich mit den Hinterreifen ein paar mal den Gripp verlor. Aber für die heutigen verhältnisse doch recht gut. Ging schnell runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (21. April 2012)

oh, einmal schleuder gang bitte!
hab heut des wetter genutzt und mein dirtbike fit gemacht gabel getravet usw.
kommt morgen jemand nach of zum bombenkrater mit?


----------



## Marc555 (21. April 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> oh, einmal schleuder gang bitte!
> hab heut des wetter genutzt und mein dirtbike fit gemacht gabel getravet usw.
> kommt morgen jemand nach of zum bombenkrater mit?


 
Mit Badehose, Schnorchel und Flossen?

555


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (21. April 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Mit Badehose, Schnorchel und Flossen?
> 
> 555



Wo warst du denn heute Nachmittag? Hast was verpasst, knirscht immer noch zwischen den Zähnen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. April 2012)

Hier das Traumschloss für den Sofa:

https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25862_New-York-Fahgettaboudit-Kettenschloss-.html



Btw. habe mir mal die Schutzaufkleber vom Rose angeschaut. Klar=Glanz gefallen mir nicht, da finde ich die selbstgeschnipselten Folienpatches besser.


----------



## Kulminator (22. April 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Bin um 1300 an der B8



 gehts schon wieder? 

Kombi, Sofa: Respektables Ergebnis 

Diese Woche NR? Donnerstag 1800 WestB?


----------



## Igetyou (22. April 2012)

Nightride Steht!!
Werde wahrscheinlich am Dienstag ne Runde mit Marc drehen.Bei ihm kannst du echt super Bike!! Musst du mal mitkommen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (22. April 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Nightride Steht!!
> Werde wahrscheinlich am Dienstag ne Runde mit Marc drehen.Bei ihm kannst du echt super Bike!! Musst du mal mitkommen..



Bei akzeptablen Wetter wäre ich im Triple5 Revier mit dabei.


----------



## Marc555 (22. April 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Nightride Steht!!
> Werde wahrscheinlich am Dienstag ne Runde mit Marc drehen.Bei ihm kannst du echt super Bike!! Musst du mal mitkommen..




Wenn du meine Glücksbärchirunde meinst, lass ich das mal so stehen.
Leider sehen die Wetterprognosen alles andere als gut aus. 

555


----------



## Igetyou (22. April 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Bei akzeptablen Wetter wäre ich im Triple5 Revier mit dabei.



Year!
Die Runde ist echt Top


----------



## Hot Rod1 (22. April 2012)

Hab gerade die Freireiten-FFM Seite aktualisiert und die Bilder aus Beerfelden hochgeladen...wer die sehen möchte und keinen Facebook-Account hat, kann das auf der Freireiten-Seite tun 
Viel Spaß!

Gruß
HR


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. April 2012)

Kulmikw B8 zu Fuß HK


----------



## Marc555 (22. April 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Nightride Steht!!
> Werde wahrscheinlich am Dienstag ne Runde mit Marc drehen.Bei ihm kannst du echt super Bike!! Musst du mal mitkommen..



Die Burschen haben den Step down wieder fest gemacht und weiter unten eine neue Line in den Forst geschlagen. Leider mit Kickern die zu klein sind und dir nur heftigst in den Hintern treten.
Ich glaube man muss die Jungs mal zum Trailbau-Seminar bitten.

Förster hab ich heut auch getroffen. Mit den Worten: "Na, da habbe die Buube abber  e mords Schbrungschanze gebaut!" stand er vor der Northshore-Selbstmörder-Konstuktion!
(Die werd ich mir noch mit der Koblenzerin geben bevor sie in die Analen eingeht)

555


----------



## Igetyou (22. April 2012)

Year!!
Dienstag dann wieder 1745-1800 Start bei dir?


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. April 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Year!!
> Dienstag dann wieder 1745-1800 Start bei dir?



Mal sehen ob ich das schaffe, das ist ja kurz nach dem Mittagsmampf


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. April 2012)

Achja, ihr Ritter vom Leichten Ville:
habe mal ein paar Schutzteilchen für die Züge geordert sowie ein Bündel Hammerkopfspeichen, fürs gemeinsame Ersatzteillager. Man weiss ja nie.
Weil es mich stutzig gemacht hatte, dass ich schon bei getretener Kurvenfahrt mit dem Pedal aufsetzte, starte ich eine Messreihe. Sobald komplett geht die an Euch Brüder raus. Ich kann nur soviel schon sagen: die Tretlagerhöhe und minimale Bodenfreiheit sind beim Torque und Sexnulleins gleich. D.h., ich habe mich einfach mehr in die Kurve gelegt


----------



## Marc555 (23. April 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Year!!
> Dienstag dann wieder 1745-1800 Start bei dir?


 
18.00 ist ausreichend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elfGrad (23. April 2012)

Je nach Wetterlage würde ich auch wieder mitkommen


----------



## Marc555 (23. April 2012)

elfGrad schrieb:


> Je nach Wetterlage würde ich auch wieder mitkommen


 
Ja, super! Wenn du noch ein leichteres Gefährt hast, könntest du ja auch direkt mit uns zusammen starten. Bergab macht's dann halt was weniger Spass...
Treffpunkt bei mir. Adresse gibts auf Anfragen über PN.


555


----------



## Fr.th.13 (23. April 2012)

ich komm nicht mit der XC-feile, hab am Di. den rest gegeben, endgültiger servicestau
nehm des Dirtbike mit müßt ma zur ausnahme wegen mir warten (bergauf)!


----------



## Fr.th.13 (23. April 2012)

laut wetterbericht für morgen abend wird uns dieses saftypack empfohlen

 Mit Badehose, Schnorchel und Flossen?


----------



## Marc555 (23. April 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> laut wetterbericht für morgen abend wird uns dieses saftypack empfohlen
> 
> Mit Badehose, Schnorchel und Flossen?



Sollte es morgen abend regnen, vertagen wir auf Mittwoch. Die Entscheidung fällt dann logischerweise morgen.

555


----------



## Igetyou (24. April 2012)

So Jungs
Wer ist am 28.04.2012 mit dabei. Beerfelden von 10:00 bis 17:00
Volle Kanne!

Bis jetzt sind dabei:
Marc555
Nic 55
Jason
Climaxx
Hybie
HotRod
XtCC
Ich

Was ist mit dem Rest der Sippe.
Gebt euch mal einen Ruck

PS; für Pussy´s gibt die Waldautobahn


----------



## Marc555 (24. April 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> So Jungs
> Wer ist am 28.04.2012 mit dabei. Beerfelden von 10:00 bis 17:00
> Volle Kanne!
> 
> ...


 
Tobsen ist auch dabei.

555


----------



## Marc555 (24. April 2012)

Das Wetter scheint zu halten... Wie schaut's Leute? 

555


----------



## Igetyou (24. April 2012)

Cool!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (24. April 2012)

Heute Ausritt auf leichtem Pferd. Geplant ist die Glücksbärchirunde! Wer Bock hat bitte melden.

555


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. April 2012)

Habe heute zwischen 700 und 1130 die Zeit in der Uniklinik FFM abgesessen. Fehlt mir jetzt in meinem Tagespensum.
Ich komme hier nicht so schnell weg, macht heute mal ohne mich...


----------



## Marc555 (24. April 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Habe heute zwischen 700 und 1130 die Zeit in der Uniklinik FFM abgesessen. Fehlt mir jetzt in meinem Tagespensum.
> Ich komme hier nicht so schnell weg, macht heute mal ohne mich...


 
Na Ausnahmsweise. Ich hoffe bei dir ist alles gut!?!? 
Hauptsache Samsrag BF ist nicht gefährdet...


555


----------



## Fr.th.13 (24. April 2012)

bin heut auch net dabei!!

ps: vergeßt net die badeschlappen - gugst du hier:

http://cnt.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/...e.de/neues/&WERBUNG=click_wom_radbild&LANG=de


----------



## Igetyou (24. April 2012)

Wetter ist Kacke.Morgen wäre ich dabei.Wobei ich mir gerne mal den Pumptrack am Bombenkrater anschauen würde.


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. April 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Wetter ist Kacke.Morgen wäre ich dabei.Wobei ich mir gerne mal den Pumptrack am Bombenkrater anschauen würde.



Gerade ist der dickste Regen hier in FFm durch und es zieht Ri HU...
Der BK ist ja eigentlich von hier nur 2km entfernt. Ob ich da mal vorbeischauen sollte? Wenn ich aber rausschaue, das muss dort doch total aufgeweicht sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (24. April 2012)

Hier hat es mittlerweile auch richtig geregnet..Morgen BK wäre ne Idee


----------



## Kulminator (24. April 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Habe heute zwischen 700 und 1130 die Zeit in der Uniklinik FFM abgesessen.



was ist denn los?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (24. April 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> was ist denn los?


Ja, was los?

Kulmi, wieder im Lande?


----------



## Climax_66 (24. April 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Tobsen ist auch dabei.
> 
> 555



Abwarten......, aber der Chuck und Lattu aus Alzenau sind am Start.


----------



## Kulminator (24. April 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Kulmi, wieder im Lande?



jepp .. vorübergehend. 

Mangels Ganztagesfreizeit am Samstag kann ich nur mit einer zeitlich nicht besonders ausgedehnten Tour durch nahegelegene Unterholz locken? Jemand Interesse?


----------



## Igetyou (24. April 2012)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Abwarten......, aber der Chuck und Lattu aus Alzenau sind am Start.



Jepp!
Chuck und Latu..cool.
Wird ne nette Sause


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. April 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> was ist denn los?



War nur der Taxidriver & Aufpasser. Grauer Star Laser OP bei meiner Mutter.

Biken hab ich heute bei dem Schweinewetter nicht vermisst.

SA: Ede noch rekonvalenzent aber heiss auf eine Ausfahrt, Kulmi zeitlich begrenzt, bei mir keine Begrenzung und Sofa hat Zeit. Lasst uns noch mal klären, was SA wirklich ansteht. Ich will zuerst mal Wetter sehen...
und wenigstens 1x in dieser Woche zur Arbeit biken.


----------



## Igetyou (24. April 2012)

Wetter soll Samstag Top werden..
Kommt nach Beerfelden..


----------



## Marc555 (24. April 2012)

Hab mich heute mal meinem Hometrail zugewendet und etwas Holz und Erde bewegt. Werde morgen das Schäufelchen schwingen und etwas nachshapen damit ich die etwas weiter entfernte Landung auch nach dem Sprung treffe. Zudem werde ich mal den Federweg einpacken und den Wackeldrop unter die Stollen nehmen, ggf. abändern. Habe vier wunderschöne Fichtenholzstämme ins Auge gefasst, die mit ihren 3,5 Metern geradezu nach Northshore schreien. Bräuchte halt noch zwei Arme und Beine für das Ende der Stämmchen. Die anderen Bauherren haben ja noch etwas an geschnittener und gehobelter Fichte da gelassen... vielleicht schwing ich noch das Hämmerchen. Wetter soll ja auch besser werden. Alleine bauen ist halt doof.

555


----------



## Fr.th.13 (24. April 2012)

beerfelden am sa. rocken das wird lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (24. April 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Hab mich heute mal meinem Hometrail zugewendet und etwas Holz und Erde bewegt. Werde morgen das Schäufelchen schwingen und etwas nachshapen damit ich die etwas weiter entfernte Landung auch nach dem Sprung treffe. Zudem werde ich mal den Federweg einpacken und den Wackeldrop unter die Stollen nehmen, ggf. abändern. Habe vier wunderschöne Fichtenholzstämme ins Auge gefasst, die mit ihren 3,5 Metern geradezu nach Northshore schreien. Bräuchte halt noch zwei Arme und Beine für das Ende der Stämmchen. Die anderen Bauherren haben ja noch etwas an geschnittener und gehobelter Fichte da gelassen... vielleicht schwing ich noch das Hämmerchen. Wetter soll ja auch besser werden. Alleine bauen ist halt doof.
> 
> 555




wann willst du buddeln gehn ??


----------



## elfGrad (26. April 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Hab mich heute mal meinem Hometrail zugewendet und etwas Holz und Erde bewegt. Werde morgen das Schäufelchen schwingen und etwas nachshapen damit ich die etwas weiter entfernte Landung auch nach dem Sprung treffe. Zudem werde ich mal den Federweg einpacken und den Wackeldrop unter die Stollen nehmen, ggf. abändern. Habe vier wunderschöne Fichtenholzstämme ins Auge gefasst, die mit ihren 3,5 Metern geradezu nach Northshore schreien. Bräuchte halt noch zwei Arme und Beine für das Ende der Stämmchen. Die anderen Bauherren haben ja noch etwas an geschnittener und gehobelter Fichte da gelassen... vielleicht schwing ich noch das Hämmerchen. Wetter soll ja auch besser werden. Alleine bauen ist halt doof.
> 
> 555



Ich werd morgen mal beim Turm bisschen buddeln und fahren bei Interesse einfach melden


----------



## Uni560 (26. April 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Wetter ist Kacke.Morgen wäre ich dabei.Wobei ich mir gerne mal den Pumptrack am Bombenkrater anschauen würde.



Mhmm .. Pumptrack.. als ich letztes Jahr das letzte mal da war, sah der nicht mehr sehr hübsch aus.
Hat sich da in der Zwischenzeit wieder was getan?

Ansonsten, wenn ihr euch am BK trefft, dann sagt bescheid, wohne ja auch nicht allzuweit von dort entfernt.


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. April 2012)

Bin schwer enttäuscht vom Wetter da draussen (oder von der Wetterfee gestern nach den Nachrichten). Das war heute morgen um 600 gefühlt wärmer als jetzt um 1700. Da werde ich nachher auf der Rückfahrt schön schlottern, in der kurzen Hose


----------



## Igetyou (26. April 2012)

Aber Respekt das du überhaupt gefahren bist. Und dann noch diese Uhrzeit.
Ich bin Montag das letzte mal gefahren und schon auf Entzug.
Mal schauen wie das Wetter die nächsten Tage wird.Das iPhone sagt gutes Wetter


----------



## Marc555 (26. April 2012)

Heute weitergebaut - leider geil
Wieder ein Kicker fertig - leider geil
danach fett die Line gefahren - leider geil
Kicker gesprungen - leider geil
fünf Meter geflogen - leider geil
perfekt gelandet - leider geil


leider geil, leider geil 



555


----------



## Kulminator (26. April 2012)

ich war heute  - wie angekündigt.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (26. April 2012)

1. mai buddel aktion beim marc555 ?


----------



## Marc555 (26. April 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> 1. mai buddel aktion beim marc555 ?



Erster Mai ist der Wald voll! Da gibt´s mehr Schnapsleichen als Bäume!

555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (26. April 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Heute weitergebaut - leider geil
> Wieder ein Kicker fertig - leider geil
> danach fett die Line gefahren - leider geil
> Kicker gesprungen - leider geil
> ...



Hört sich gut an!!Leider geil


----------



## Fr.th.13 (27. April 2012)

heute ne runde drehen ??


----------



## Igetyou (27. April 2012)

Für Morgen:
830 Treffpunkt B.Straße Hanau...
Wer zu spät kommt muss kurbeln...

Was ist mit den anderen Members?? Kombi, Sofa?? fahrt ihr auch.


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. April 2012)

Bin morgen für BF raus, hab hier einiges morgens zu erledigen, werde Mittags mal lokal ne Runde drehen


----------



## Igetyou (27. April 2012)

Sofa?


----------



## Kulminator (28. April 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Bin morgen für BF raus, hab hier einiges morgens zu erledigen, werde Mittags mal lokal ne Runde drehen



1300 - B8 mit sexnulleins  heute Mount Book?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (28. April 2012)

Ah, der Herr ist aber früh wach 
Komme mit Dir, drehe dann aber, wenns mir noch nicht gereicht hat, eine Anschlußrunde


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (28. April 2012)

War gestern den ganzen Tag auf Achse..... Scheiss Arbeit....

Ähhh.... komme dann wohl auch mit.
Kombi, 12.40 bei Dir. Bis dann.


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. April 2012)

Ich probiere es auch mal...1300 B8


----------



## Kulminator (28. April 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich probiere es auch mal...1300 B8



  

die Gang ist wieder komplett ...


----------



## scopie (28. April 2012)

Hey Jungs. Ich wäre auch dabei. Was fährt ihr denn so?


----------



## Igetyou (28. April 2012)

Auf'm Rückweg aus BF mit Marc und Jason..
War mal wieder Super heute...


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. April 2012)

Gestern abend, Feierabend auffe Zeche, kurz vor dem Antritt meines Nachhauseweges...
Glanz und Elend liegen wie so oft dicht beisammen (hier: 5 Meter Abstand) 
Hier das Elend: 



Und hier der Glanz: 




Der Hinterreifen war breiter als ein geplätteter Bieberschwanz...

und keine Sorge, ich verkucke mich nicht in so einen Hobel


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. April 2012)

Und heute wars auf der Heimatrunde auch genial  Sommerfeeling, Käffchen und Kuchen inbegriffen.
Gute Truppenstärke angetreten und 2404 im Wald


----------



## xtccc (28. April 2012)

zahnarztausflug ?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (28. April 2012)

xtccc schrieb:


> zahnarztausflug ?



Der war gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (28. April 2012)

Hehehe.....


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. April 2012)

He He..... 

Werde heute wohl noch eine spontane HK Ausfahrt machen. 13.00 Uhr B8. Wer will kommt mit. Wetter sollte halten.


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. April 2012)

Gerade verpasst, war auf meiner sssccchnelllllen HK-BH-Runde  um 1306 schon wieder zurück und habe die B8 überquert, vermutlich warst Du schon weg.

Sattel heute morgen wieder zurückgetauscht, einen neuen Winkel ausprobiert und der passt jetzt


----------



## DaPete (29. April 2012)

Jemand Bock auf nen kleine Ausfahrt am heutigem Nachmittag? 

Greetz Peter


----------



## scopie (29. April 2012)

Wäre dabei!!


----------



## DaPete (29. April 2012)

Zu zweit währen wir schon mal. 
Wurde sagen so gegen 1630?
Wo wollen wir starten und wo soll der ritt hin gehen?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. April 2012)

Wetter war geil. Das Wetter von gestern und heute ergbt schon ein kleinen Sonnenbrand auf den Unterarmen. Kombi, da haben wir uns verpasst. 

Heute bei Ideal bedingungen das LV getreten. Kann mir einer sagen was er will, das Pferd klettert wie eine Bergziege. Und runter ist nur der Rote Blitz schneller.Investition mehr als gelohnt.  Der Bashguart hat heute seine Aufgabe mehr als gemeistert. Im ersten Abschnitt hinter dem Haus an den Steinen eingeschlagen.
Negativ waren heute die vielen Wanderer aufm Kamm.


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. April 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wetter war geil. Das Wetter von gestern und heute ergbt schon ein kleinen Sonnenbrand auf den Unterarmen. Kombi, da haben wir uns verpasst.
> 
> Heute bei Ideal bedingungen das LV getreten. Kann mir einer sagen was er will, das Pferd klettert wie eine Bergziege. Und runter ist nur der Rote Blitz schneller.Investition mehr als gelohnt.  Der Bashguart hat heute seine Aufgabe mehr als gemeistert. Im ersten Abschnitt hinter dem Haus an den Steinen eingeschlagen.
> Negativ waren heute die vielen Wanderer aufm Kamm.



Ach, bei Dir auch ?  Aber, dafür ist er ja da 
Und, Du hast recht, das Pferd geht sensationell, auch die Rampen...


----------



## MTB-1988 (29. April 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Und heute wars auf der Heimatrunde auch genial  Sommerfeeling, Käffchen und Kuchen inbegriffen.
> Gute Truppenstärke angetreten und 2404 im Wald



Warum 4x Liteville?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebuster90 (29. April 2012)

warum denn nicht? fährt sich doch super   bergauf oder bergab egal, geht alles hervorragend


----------



## MTB-1988 (29. April 2012)

liteville901 schrieb:


> warum denn nicht? fährt sich doch super   bergauf oder bergab egal, geht alles hervorragend


 

gibt auf jeden Fall bessere...


----------



## bikebuster90 (29. April 2012)

natürlich gibt es bessere bestimmt, aber ich bin leider nicht alle bikes gefahren, die sich in diesem segment rumtümmeln, von daher hab ich mich auf mein eigenes bauchgefühl verlassen und hab es bisher nicht bereut, es muss ja nicht jeder damit vorlieb nehmen


----------



## Mtb Ede (29. April 2012)

...nix mehr los, bei den" besten der besten," da wird jetzt hier rumgenölt...


----------



## Marc555 (29. April 2012)

Äähhh, Bruder Jörn, wo ist mein Popcorn?

555


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (30. April 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Äähhh, Bruder Jörn, wo ist mein Popcorn?
> 
> 555



Popcorn macht Dick. Lieber nen Bier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. April 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Äähhh, Bruder Jörn, wo ist mein Popcorn?
> 
> 555



Mit Salz oder mit Zucker?

Mannmann, ich kriege im Moment zeitlich gar nichts mehr auf die Reihe.  Zum Glück ist's heute im Büro recht ruhig und ein früher Feierabend möglich. Dann kann ich heute abend mal wieder eine kleine Runde drehen.


----------



## Uni560 (30. April 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Und heute wars auf der Heimatrunde auch genial  Sommerfeeling, Käffchen und Kuchen inbegriffen.
> Gute Truppenstärke angetreten und 2404 im Wald




Kombinatschef, bist du das ganz links?!
Wenn ja, dann hab ich dich gestern in Alzenau gesehen.
War mit einem anderen Biker unterwegs, haben uns gegrüßt, als du gerade über die Brücke am Mühlweg gefahren bist.


----------



## Marc555 (30. April 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Popcorn macht Dick. Lieber nen Bier


 
Im Moment passt es...
Du weist doch , wenn die Masse erstmal Beschleunigt ist...  

@ Bruder: Deshalb nehm ich Zucker.  :-D


----------



## Kulminator (30. April 2012)

MTB-1988 schrieb:


> gibt auf jeden Fall bessere...



Welche ?


----------



## Igetyou (30. April 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Welche ?



Kettler Alurad
MTB Cito
Ragazzi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. April 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> @ Bruder: Deshalb nehm ich Zucker.  :-D



Bitte sehr:


----------



## Kulminator (30. April 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Kettler Alurad
> MTB Cito
> Ragazzi



Diese erlesene Auswahl ist ausgenommen. Also welche ?


----------



## Marc555 (30. April 2012)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Bitte sehr:



Schanke Dön. Lecker, lecker.
Wann kann man wieder mit dir rechen? Mal nach Beerfelden oder Osternohe?


Gruß
Marc


----------



## Marc555 (30. April 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Welche ?



Wer es sich leisten kann.... In dem Super Enduro Test der Freeride hat es zumindest nicht besser abgeschnitten als das Canyon Torque und das beim doppelten Preis!

Ja,ja ich geh´ja schon zu meinem Popcorn.


555


----------



## Igetyou (30. April 2012)

Osternohe=Ich bin dabei!;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (30. April 2012)

Morgen eine Runde HK bei zulassendem Wetter?
13.00 Uhr B8. 
Für den angeknacksten WAB hoch und runter.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (30. April 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Wer es sich leisten kann.... In dem Super Enduro Test der Freeride hat es zumindest nicht besser abgeschnitten als das Canyon Torque und das beim doppelten Preis!
> 
> Ja,ja ich geh´ja schon zu meinem Popcorn.
> 
> ...



Habe zwar das neue Torque noch nicht gefahren. Zu meinem Torque, das schon recht kletterfreudig ist, fährt das LV um weiten besser rauf. Obwohl das LV 180mm VW hat. Besonders bei steilen Anstiegen -> kein FW absenkung sowie weites nach vorne lehnen notwendig.
Das geschiet meiner meinung nach durch den flachen lenkwinkel von ca. 64° ( Torque 66° ) und den längeren Hinterbau 440mm ( Torque 425 mm ). Durch den doch " recht " langen Radstand der sich daraus ergibt, fällt der Kippschwerpunkt. Einzigster nachteil kann die verlorene " Verspieltheit" sein. Pluspunkt ist das bequemere Bergabfahre. Das LV ist ruhig und wird Schnell. 
Dazu kommen noch die kleineren Details zb. Integrieter Kettenspanner , viel bessere Zugverlegungen ,10 Jahre Garantie ect..


----------



## Kulminator (30. April 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Wer es sich leisten kann.... In dem Super Enduro Test der Freeride hat es zumindest nicht besser abgeschnitten als das Canyon Torque und das beim doppelten Preis!
> 
> Ja,ja ich geh´ja schon zu meinem Popcorn.
> 
> ...



dich hat keiner gefragt...


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. April 2012)

Menschenskinner, hier is ja wat lous...


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. April 2012)

Braucht noch jemand was vom CRC? Bin grade was am zusammensuchen für ne Bestellung.


----------



## Marc555 (30. April 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> dich hat keiner gefragt...


 
??? WTF?

 Ich schreibe meine Meinung. Dafür ist ein Forum da. 
Kaufst du jetzt auch keine Freeride mehr?


555


----------



## Marc555 (30. April 2012)

Morgen jemand in Beerfelden?

555


----------



## Uni560 (30. April 2012)

War gerade in OF am BK.
Ist ja verdammt gut hergerichtet wieder .. mit Zettelchen an den Bäumen, dass man seinen Müll wieder mitnehmen soll und so. Schick .. Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch ans Springen trauen *G*


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. April 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Braucht noch jemand was vom CRC? Bin grade was am zusammensuchen für ne Bestellung.



...evtl. einen roten Lenker... war heute mit Muscle Shirt beim Zahnarzt, der im 1.Stock über einer Eisdiele ist, beim Wheelie voll in die dort sitzenden
Leute eingeschlagen...wie peinlich 

morgen wieder, einer flog vom HK ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (30. April 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Köstlich


----------



## MTB-1988 (30. April 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Welche ?



Kommt ganz auf den Bereich drauf an...
Spiecalized ist z.B. besser als Liteville.


----------



## Marc555 (30. April 2012)

MTB-1988 schrieb:


> Kommt ganz auf den Bereich drauf an...
> Spiecalized ist z.B. besser als Liteville.



und besser als Kona!


----------



## MTB-1988 (30. April 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> und besser als Kona!



Kona ist besser, glaub's mir!


----------



## bikebuster90 (30. April 2012)

kona natürlich, sieht man ja auch überall, weil die so gut sind


----------



## MTB-1988 (30. April 2012)

liteville901 schrieb:


> kona natürlich, sieht man ja auch überall, weil die so gut sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (1. Mai 2012)

MTB-1988 schrieb:


> Kona ist besser, glaub's mir!



Besser als Specialized oder Liteville? oder Ragazzi?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (1. Mai 2012)

....fragt mal einen Portugiesen was Kona bedeutet! Dann sieht man das Stinky Deluxe in einem ganz anderen Licht 

Und zum Thema welches Bike ist besser kann ich nur sagen: Es kommt selten aufs Material an, der Typ der drauf sitzt, der muss fahren können....dann ist die Marke egal 
(und zurück zum Popcorn)
Gruß
HR


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. Mai 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> ...evtl. einen roten Lenker... war heute mit Muscle Shirt beim Zahnarzt, der im 1.Stock über einer Eisdiele ist, beim Wheelie voll in die dort sitzenden
> Leute eingeschlagen...wie peinlich
> 
> morgen wieder, einer flog vom HK ?



13.00 Uhr B8. Wetter müsste halten. Aber bitte mit dem besagten Muscle Shirt.
Wo sind denn die "das Bike ist besser fraktion" gesellige HK Runde?


----------



## Fr.th.13 (1. Mai 2012)

Uni560 schrieb:


> War gerade in OF am BK.
> Ist ja verdammt gut hergerichtet wieder .. mit Zettelchen an den Bäumen, dass man seinen Müll wieder mitnehmen soll und so. Schick .. Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch ans Springen trauen *G*





moin, hab ich doch vor ein paar seiten gepostet das BK wieder topfit ist.


----------



## Marc555 (1. Mai 2012)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> ....fragt mal einen Portugiesen was Kona bedeutet! Dann sieht man das Stinky Deluxe in einem ganz anderen Licht
> 
> Und zum Thema welches Bike ist besser kann ich nur sagen: Es kommt selten aufs Material an, der Typ der drauf sitzt, der muss fahren können....dann ist die Marke egal
> (und zurück zum Popcorn)
> ...



Wie immer hast du Recht. 
Ich hoffe deinem Knie geht´s besser.

Nächstes WE kleiner Ausritt? Als Ziel könnte man Osternohe anpeilen. 
Ich kann allerdings nur Sonntag. 
Vielleicht können wir den Bus klar machen. Acht Leute dürfte kein Problem werden! 
Phil, Stefan, Jason... mitgelesen?

555


----------



## Hot Rod1 (1. Mai 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Wie immer hast du Recht.
> Ich hoffe deinem Knie geht´s besser.
> 
> Nächstes WE kleiner Ausritt? Als Ziel könnte man Osternohe anpeilen.
> ...



Dem Knie geht's wieder besser....sollte bis Sonntag wieder funktionieren 
Osternohe bin ich dabei. Fahr allerdings selber.
Gruß
HR


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. Mai 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> 13.00 Uhr B8. Wetter müsste halten. Aber bitte mit dem besagten Muscle Shirt.
> Wo sind denn die "das Bike ist besser fraktion" gesellige HK Runde?



13:00 Uhr B8 geht klar. Bin so froh, konnte noch das blöde LV gegen ein grünes McKenzie tauschen...
Das Beste: der Typ wollte nur noch 150,00 EUR dazu haben...ich bin so froh...


----------



## Marc555 (1. Mai 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> 13:00 Uhr B8 geht klar. Bin so froh, konnte noch das blöde LV gegen ein grünes McKenzie tauschen...
> Das Beste: der Typ wollte nur noch 150,00 EUR dazu haben...ich bin so froh...



Für 50,- Euro hättest Du ein 1a Arabella in türkis von mir haben können. 

555


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. Mai 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Für 50,- Euro hättest Du ein 1a Arabella in türkis von mir haben können.
> 
> 555



Ach männo, so ein Mist...


----------



## Fr.th.13 (1. Mai 2012)

marc555 schrieb:


> wie immer hast du recht.
> Ich hoffe deinem knie geht´s besser.
> 
> Nächstes we kleiner ausritt? Als ziel könnte man osternohe anpeilen.
> ...



:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (1. Mai 2012)

MTB-1988 schrieb:


> Kommt ganz auf den Bereich drauf an...
> Spiecalized ist z.B. besser als Liteville.



Hmm.Beide Firmen verwenden eine identische Kinematik.4-Gelenker (Horst Link)
Was besser ist kann pauschal nicht gesagt werden.
Jedes Bike hat seine Vor- und Nachteile, die jedoch ganz individuell sein können (nach Vorlieben).

Kommt auch immer drauf an was du willst. Eine Eierlegendewollmilchsau oder mehrere Bikes die in einem kleineren Einsatzbereich Anwendung finden.

Aber meine Geheimtipps sind:Ragazzi und McKinzey.
Beide gibt's bei Obi.


----------



## Kulminator (1. Mai 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> oder Ragazzi?



Herrlich....


----------



## Marc555 (1. Mai 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Hmm.Beide Firmen verwenden eine identische Kinematik.4-Gelenker (Horst Link)
> Was besser ist kann pauschal nicht gesagt werden.
> Jedes Bike hat seine Vor- und Nachteile, die jedoch ganz individuell sein können (nach Vorlieben).
> 
> ...



Ich hätte immer noch das Arabella....


----------



## Kulminator (1. Mai 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Hmm.Beide Firmen verwenden eine identische Kinematik.4-Gelenker (Horst Link)
> Was besser ist kann pauschal nicht gesagt werden.
> Jedes Bike hat seine Vor- und Nachteile, die jedoch ganz individuell sein kÃ¶nnen (nach Vorlieben).
> 
> ...



Und nicht zu vergessen: es gibt schwarze und andersfarbige Bikes....ð


----------



## Kulminator (1. Mai 2012)

Kennt jemand diese Marke. Ob Kona da mitkommt?


----------



## bikebuster90 (1. Mai 2012)

das iss so geil, da steht die welt kopf.......
twenty nine bikes können einpacken damit rollt man überall drüber


----------



## Marc555 (1. Mai 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Kennt jemand diese Marke. Ob Kona da mitkommt?



Das nenne ich Gravitybike! Wahrscheinlich von der Marke "Out off"

555


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. Mai 2012)

Die Tour heute war echt genial. Meega Wetter und ein Super Trail zum ersten male befahren. Kaffee hat auch geschmeckt


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. Mai 2012)

Trailtip kam von einem 80 jährigen Bauingenieur, voll Z-tauglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebuster90 (1. Mai 2012)

wo liegt dieser super trail, bin immer auf der suche nach neuen wegen? 

grüße aus horbach


----------



## Kulminator (2. Mai 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Z-tauglich



? Was issn das ?


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. Mai 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ? Was issn das ?



...geeignet für Zahnärzte.


----------



## Uni560 (2. Mai 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> moin, hab ich doch vor ein paar seiten gepostet das BK wieder topfit ist.


Oh .. sorry, überlesen.
Ja, sieht echt wieder gut aus. 

Sagt bescheid, wenn du hinfährst. Ich werde zwar definitiv nicht springen, aber ich fahre ganz gerne die Anlieger 
Bin halt in dem Metier ziemlich Anfänger und mitm HT (fast) deplaziert


----------



## Kulminator (2. Mai 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> ...geeignet für Zahnärzte.



 lass uns bald wieder einen Ausflug machen...


----------



## Tschones (2. Mai 2012)

Hallo, 
fahrt ihr auch ab und zu unter der Woche nach Feierabend? Vielleicht hat ja jemand mal Lust und Zeit mir einen DH-tauglichen Trail in der Umgebung zu zeigen. 
Gruß Jonas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (2. Mai 2012)

Auf die Antworten bin ich jetzt gespannt.


----------



## Igetyou (2. Mai 2012)

DH tauglich hier in der Gegend  = sieht schlecht aus.
Für dein Demo sind das alles Muschiabfahrten.
Hier in der Gegend findest du schöne Allmountain-Trails, die du jedoch alle ohne großen Federweg meistern kannst.
Hast du noch ne Konditionsfräse am Start?
Damit bist du hier besser bedient.
Am Wochenende sind ein paar von uns immer im Bikepark unterwegs.


----------



## Kulminator (2. Mai 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> ...geeignet für Zahnärzte.





Tschones schrieb:


> Hallo,
> fahrt ihr auch ab und zu unter der Woche nach Feierabend? Vielleicht hat ja jemand mal Lust und Zeit mir einen DH-tauglichen Trail in der Umgebung zu zeigen.
> Gruß Jonas



Hallo Jonas, erzähl doch erst mal was über dich? Wo kommst du her, wie alt bist du? Etc? Man muss vorsichtig sein. Deine Eltern haben dich dich sicherlich vor Internetbekanntschaften gewarnt? 
Gruss Kulmi


----------



## Igetyou (2. Mai 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Auf die Antworten bin ich jetzt gespannt.



Deine Strecke außen vor.

War übrigens cool heute.
DH ballern unter der Woche hat auch was..
Kicker muss noch vergrößert werden.Lass uns die 2,5m Marke anpeilen..
Dann packen wir auch das 10m Gap


----------



## Kulminator (2. Mai 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Auf die Antworten bin ich jetzt gespannt.



Erwartungen erfüllt?


----------



## Marc555 (2. Mai 2012)




----------



## Marc555 (2. Mai 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Deine Strecke außen vor.
> 
> War übrigens cool heute.
> DH ballern unter der Woche hat auch was..
> ...



Laß mich erstmal wieder laufen lernen...

Den Gap springe ich nicht, der ist mir zu heavy. Den Kicker nehm´ ich mir persönlich vor!


----------



## Marc555 (2. Mai 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Erwartungen erfüllt?



Leider nein. Aber laß mal wieder Taunus DH fahren.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (2. Mai 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> da isses



jajajajajaja wieder zur alten größe bringen


----------



## Marc555 (2. Mai 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> jajajajajaja wieder zur alten größe bringen


 Diese Schrankwand werde ich nicht basteln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (2. Mai 2012)

des Gap hat doch keine 10m heher 6m?   aber es juckt....
bei deiner einlage ist mir erst die spucke wegegebieben...und wie sieht dein farbenspiel aus?
morgen abend zum BK ?


----------



## Tschones (2. Mai 2012)

Also für die denen ich zu sehr mit der Tür ins Haus gefallen bin  : Ich bin aus Süddeutschland, aber als Student hat es mich nach Maintal verschlagen. Da ich des öfteren nach den Vorlesungen nicht weiß was ich mit meiner Zeit anfangen soll, hab ich gedacht hör ich mich mal im Forum um obs hier irgendwelche Strecken gibt. Hab auch en Thread aufgemacht und wurde darin an diesen hier verwiesen...
MfG Jonas


----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. Mai 2012)

bei gelnhausen gibt es noch ne dh strecke
gugst du hier:
http://gravitypilots.de/gravitypilots/berichte/kurztrips/dh_training_mz


----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. Mai 2012)

ups...Doppelpost!


----------



## Hüby (3. Mai 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Leider nein. Aber laß mal wieder Taunus DH fahren.


 
bin zwar nich jemeint..aber hät dafür next Sonntach zeit..


----------



## Marc555 (3. Mai 2012)

Hüby schrieb:


> bin zwar nich jemeint..aber hät dafür next Sonntach zeit..


Bin erstmal wieder out of Order. Mich hats gestern gewickelt. Kommendes WE wird bei mir definitiv nix gehn.
@Jason: Bin fleissig am Heparin schmieren, da hält sich das Farbenspiel in Grenzen.


----------



## Kulminator (3. Mai 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Bin erstmal wieder out of Order. Mich hats gestern gewickelt. Kommendes WE wird bei mir definitiv nix gehn.
> @Jason: Bin fleissig am Heparin schmieren, da hält sich das Farbenspiel in Grenzen.



Oh je. Gute Besserung...


----------



## Uni560 (3. Mai 2012)

Gute Besserung @Marc555

@Fr.th.13. bin Di und Do leider immer im Training, ansonsten gerne.


----------



## Tschones (3. Mai 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> bei gelnhausen gibt es noch ne dh strecke
> gugst du hier:
> http://gravitypilots.de/gravitypilots/berichte/kurztrips/dh_training_mz


 
Hört sich ja ganz interessant an. Gibt es noch mehr Informationen, z.B. ob die Strecke das ganze Jahr befahren werden kann und wo sie genau ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (3. Mai 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> bei gelnhausen gibt es noch ne dh strecke
> gugst du hier:
> http://gravitypilots.de/gravitypilots/berichte/kurztrips/dh_training_mz


 

Lass uns doch mal da fahren..


----------



## Igetyou (3. Mai 2012)

Tschones schrieb:


> Hört sich ja ganz interessant an. Gibt es noch mehr Informationen, z.B. ob die Strecke das ganze Jahr befahren werden kann und wo sie genau ist?


 
Hast du ein Auto?


----------



## Tschones (3. Mai 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Hast du ein Auto?


 Nächste Woche nicht, die kurze Woche vor dem Feiertag dann wieder. Da könnte man Montag oder Dienstag evtl. angehen...


----------



## Marc555 (3. Mai 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Lass uns doch mal da fahren..


 Wenn du mir sagst wo die ist, können wir fahren... Also wenn ich wieder fit bin...

555


----------



## bikebuster90 (3. Mai 2012)

bin auch dran interessiert, würd gern mitkommen


----------



## Tschones (3. Mai 2012)

Man sollte halt ne Wegbeschreibung haben, würds mir auch gerne anschauen. Also falls ihr mich mitnehmen wollt halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (3. Mai 2012)

Weiss leider auch nicht wo die Strecke ist!!
Jason hast du mehr Info´s??

Dann können wir nächste Woche dort vorbei fahren..

Brauchen nur eine Wegbeschreibung...


----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. Mai 2012)

ich vermute oberhalb von gelnhausen, gaststätte am Blockaus


----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. Mai 2012)

vieleicht ma beim radsport desch nachfragen


----------



## bikebuster90 (3. Mai 2012)

bin sowieso die tage dort beim desch, werd ihn dann mal fragen, vielleicht weiß er ja was


----------



## Igetyou (3. Mai 2012)

Gibt auch ein Forum der G-Pilots hier im IBC .
Evtl. dort mal fragen!?


----------



## Tschones (3. Mai 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Gibt auch ein Forum der G-Pilots hier im IBC .
> Evtl. dort mal fragen!?


  Gute Idee  Ich schreib denen mal...


----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. Mai 2012)

schon passiert hab sie direkt angeschrieben


----------



## Marc555 (3. Mai 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> ich vermute oberhalb von gelnhausen, gaststätte am Blockaus


 
Eher nicht!


----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. Mai 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Eher nicht!


 wieseo eher nicht?? Wenn du an der gastätte vorbei in den wald gehst, gab es früher eine line die oben von links runter ging- Fall-linie - fast gerade aus und schön steil bin dort 96/98 runtergefahren vieleicht haben wir glück und die haben dort die alte line aufgebaut


----------



## Igetyou (3. Mai 2012)

Heute jemand bock ne Tour richtung BK. Dort ein wenig spielen und dann wieder way back home.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. Mai 2012)

logisch, spielen gehen!


----------



## Tschones (3. Mai 2012)

Wann geht ihr? Ich muss zwar noch lernen, aber bei dem Wetter bin ich am überlegen...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (3. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute, Hi Jason,

die email hab' ich gerade gelesen! Danke. 
Ich meld mich heute Abend mal!! Grüße Sebastian

PS: Ist jemand am Samstag in Beerfelden?


----------



## Igetyou (3. Mai 2012)

Tschones schrieb:


> Wann geht ihr? Ich muss zwar noch lernen, aber bei dem Wetter bin ich am überlegen...



17:30 Abfahrt Westbahnhof Hanau.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. Mai 2012)

Heute, 15:04	 * #4479
Tschones
Mitglied  
*
Registriert seit: Aug 2010
Bike: Speci Demo 8

Fotos 
*
 AW: Die Spessartwölfe - Mountainbiken rund um Hanau [Teil 2]
Wann geht ihr? Ich muss zwar noch lernen, aber bei dem Wetter bin ich am überlegen...


wenn du aus maintal kommst können wir dich um17:45 am main Staustufe treffen


----------



## Igetyou (3. Mai 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Hi Leute, Hi Jason,
> 
> die email hab' ich gerade gelesen! Danke.
> Ich meld mich heute Abend mal!! Grüße Sebastian
> ...



In Beerfelden sind einige von uns regelmäßig.
Dieses Wochenende fahre in nach Malmedy (Belgien).


----------



## Tschones (3. Mai 2012)

Also ich muss mal noch schauen wie weit ich bis dahin mit lernen komm. Wenn dann fahr ich aber direkt nach Offenbach, mit der Fähre kann ich mir die Hälfte vom Weg sparen


----------



## Uni560 (3. Mai 2012)

Bei dem geilen Wetter .. habt ihrs gut!
Ich muss nachher Indoor trainieren


----------



## Marc555 (3. Mai 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> wieseo eher nicht?? Wenn du an der gastätte vorbei in den wald gehst, gab es früher eine line die oben von links runter ging- Fall-linie - fast gerade aus und schön steil bin dort 96/98 runtergefahren vieleicht haben wir glück und die haben dort die alte line aufgebaut



Da gibt es eine Line aber eher was von und für die cc-Fraktion. Mit dem dicken Bock haste da kein Spass.


555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Mai 2012)

Die HK Muschi Abfaht verlangt uns Zahnärzten alles ab...ich dachte ich bin hier schon seit Jahren im Nixkönner Thread...wie konnte ich mich nur so irren...


----------



## Marc555 (3. Mai 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Die HK Muschi Abfaht verlangt uns Zahnärzten alles ab...ich dachte ich bin hier schon seit Jahren im Nixkönner Thread...wie konnte ich mich nur so irren...



Oh, es geht weiter....   



Bruder? Komm nimm Platz, hier is noch frei.....


555


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Mai 2012)

555: Gute Besserung!


----------



## Kulminator (3. Mai 2012)

Panem et circenses...


----------



## Marc555 (3. Mai 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> 555: Gute Besserung!



Danke. Was macht denn deine Brusthüfte?

Ich hoffe wir können bald mal den neuen Strombergtrail unter die Räder nehmen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Mai 2012)

Sachtemol, habbt ihr Buuwe nix zu schaffe? Des geht hier de gonze Daach so, schreiwe, schreiwe...raadforn awends...un, wer verdiend die penunze?
Koa wunner dasses mit Deitschlond baal berschab gehd...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (3. Mai 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Laß mich erstmal wieder laufen lernen...
> 
> Den Gap springe ich nicht, der ist mir zu heavy. Den Kicker nehm´ ich mir persönlich vor!



Ich lese hier immer nur Gap....wo? und wer nimmt mich mit 
Marc hast du dich verletzt?
Gruß
HR


----------



## Marc555 (3. Mai 2012)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ich lese hier immer nur Gap....wo? und wer nimmt mich mit
> Marc hast du dich verletzt?
> Gruß
> HR


 
Geringfügig. Bin über einen Kicker gestolpert und hab mir mal ganz geschmeidig den Oberschenkel mit Lenker und Oberrohr in die Zange genommen. Muskel ist gut gequetscht, da der Sturz auf die andere Seite des Lenkers ging und somit den Hebel noch verstärkt hat. Ich dachte erst der Oberschenkel ist durch. 
Jetzt halt am Humpeln. 
Maggde nixxe, nächstes WE hol ich den Trainingsrückstand in BF wieder auf. Der "große" Roadgap fehlt mir noch in der Sammlung, dann bin ich durch.

555


----------



## Hot Rod1 (3. Mai 2012)

Na dann ma gute Besserung!


----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. Mai 2012)

des roadgap zwischen der schwarzen und grünen strecke ist vom charakter her, in etwa wie der den du dich zerbrösselt hast, nuuurrr etwas GRÖÖÖßßßßEEERRR!


----------



## Kulminator (3. Mai 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Sachtemol, habbt ihr Buuwe nix zu schaffe? Des geht hier de gonze Daach so, schreiwe, schreiwe...raadforn awends...un, wer verdiend die penunze?
> Koa wunner dasses mit Deitschlond baal berschab gehd...



U R L A U B


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Mai 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> U R L A U B



Wusste ich doch, und dann hängst Du die ganze Zeit am IPhone...na warte, komm Du mir nach Hause, dann scheuchen wir Dich durch den Wald


----------



## Kulminator (3. Mai 2012)

Hab heute ne cc Runde mit meiner little Sister durch die Eugenischen Collis gedreht. Auf nen viel zu kleinen Hardtail - McKenzie wäre Luxus. Die Landschaft entschädigt für schlechtes Material... Abends Sektempfang
und Perlhuhn. Das Leben ist definitiv schön


----------



## Igetyou (3. Mai 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Die HK Muschi Abfaht verlangt uns Zahnärzten alles ab...ich dachte ich bin hier schon seit Jahren im Nixkönner Thread...wie konnte ich mich nur so irren...



Mit einem Demo ist die Abfahrt wirklich leicht zu fahren.


----------



## Hüby (4. Mai 2012)

du meinst ZauberDemo.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TiAHTnNQC0Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=59moHudOLsw


----------



## Marc555 (4. Mai 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> des roadgap zwischen der schwarzen und grünen strecke ist vom charakter her, in etwa wie der den du dich zerbrösselt hast, nuuurrr etwas GRÖÖÖßßßßEEERRR!


 
Ist er nicht.  Dummschwätzer!
Größer ist richtig aber die Transition ist gaaanz anders und folglich springt er sich auch anders. 
Den Kicker bei uns kannste mit dem ersten Dirthügel auf der Roten vergleichen. Das ist auch so ein Hinterradkatapult.

555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (4. Mai 2012)

Hüby schrieb:


> du meinst ZauberDemo..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TiAHTnNQC0Y
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=59moHudOLsw


 
Sauber Hybie!


----------



## Igetyou (4. Mai 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Ist er nicht.  Dummschwätzer!
> Größer ist richtig aber die Transition ist gaaanz anders und folglich springt er sich auch anders.
> Den Kicker bei uns kannste mit dem ersten Dirthügel auf der Roten vergleichen. Das ist auch so ein Hinterradkatapult.
> 
> 555


 
Jop der vom Roadgap ist viel flacher!


----------



## Igetyou (4. Mai 2012)

Veranstaltung:
Am 17.5-20.5 ist langes Wochenende.
Habe überlegt nach Braunlage zu fahren. Ein paar Jungs aus ALZ wären auch dabei. 
Die DH Strecke ist wirklich TOP.

Die Jugendherberge ist nicht schlecht und billig.


----------



## Marc555 (4. Mai 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Veranstaltung:
> Am 17.5-20.5 ist langes Wochenende.
> Habe überlegt nach Braunlage zu fahren. Ein paar Jungs aus ALZ wären auch dabei.
> Die DH Strecke ist wirklich TOP.
> ...



An dem WE ist auch Winterberg... Dachte du wolltest da ne Runde drehen..


----------



## Hot Rod1 (4. Mai 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> An dem WE ist auch Winterberg... Dachte du wolltest da ne Runde drehen..



Richtig! Winterberg wird zwar voll, aber wer bis Abends bleibt, bekommt auch ne Bratwurst auf dem Campingplatz (müsst nur sagen an welchem Tag ihr kommt) 
Da gibts außerdem ne Menge zu sehen z.B. uns 

Bis denn
Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Tschones (4. Mai 2012)

Weiß mittlerweile jemand was genaues bezüglich der Strecke von den gravity pilots? 
Außerdem natürlich schönes Wochenende allen


----------



## Marc555 (4. Mai 2012)

Tschones schrieb:


> Weiß mittlerweile jemand was genaues bezüglich der Strecke von den gravity pilots?
> Außerdem natürlich schönes Wochenende allen



Nope.


----------



## Igetyou (4. Mai 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> An dem WE ist auch Winterberg... Dachte du wolltest da ne Runde drehen..



Leider kannst Biken dort vergessen (habe ich mir von einem Kollegen aus OHA sagen lassen).
Werde 17-18.5 im Harz Biken gehen und dann 19 oder 20.5 nach WiBe fahren.
Hoffentlich klappt das so wie es geplant ist.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. Mai 2012)

Tschones schrieb:


> Weiß mittlerweile jemand was genaues bezüglich der Strecke von den gravity pilots?
> Außerdem natürlich schönes Wochenende allen



Hi Leutz,
ich hatte mal per Email geantwortet. Hoffe es ging durch. Ihr wisst ja wie das ist mit Strecken... nicht immer so einfach... 
Was die Region MainKinzig betrifft, könnt ihr mal hier schauen: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=643
für andere Spots (Wiesbaden/Rheingau und Co) hier Posten oder Pmail:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=214

Ansonsten stecken wir gerade sehr viel Energie in ein-zwei Strecken in Wiesbaden (und Umgebung). Mittlerweile läuft alles sehr gut in der Beziehung, wahrscheinlich fangen wir Ende Sommer/Anfang Herbst mit dem Bau an. 

Bis dahin kann man sich ja mal irgendwo zum rasen treffen. 
Kette rechts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (5. Mai 2012)

werde  zum bobenkrater fahrn kommt jamand mit?


----------



## Marc555 (5. Mai 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> werde  zum bobenkrater fahrn kommt jamand mit?


 
Mit Badehose oder Anglerhose odef regnet es nicht in Of?
Bin allerdings leider immer noch raus.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (5. Mai 2012)

die wettermachine OF leitet alles drumrum, prognose: es bleit trocken,
PS:keine lust auf schlammspingen?????


----------



## Igetyou (5. Mai 2012)

OF nur bei extremen Bikeparkentzug.Bleibe lieber unter der Woche bei Touren oder fahre zu Marc's Hometrack / HK-Trail.

Die Sprünge fand ich jetzt nicht so geil...
Der Pumptrack war ganz nett.Aber 100m Streckenlänge :-(

Wenn's Wetter morgen besser sein sollte würde ich ggf. von AC direkt nach BF fahren.

Grüße aus dem verregneten Aachen


----------



## Fr.th.13 (7. Mai 2012)

morgen ne runde fahren marc,phil.?


----------



## Marc555 (8. Mai 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> morgen ne runde fahren marc,phil.?


 
Ich befinde mich noch in der Reha-Phase. Ich setze dann lieber aufs WE.


Greetz
555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (8. Mai 2012)

gute besserung bis WE.
welche farbe gelb-grün?????


----------



## Tschones (8. Mai 2012)

werd wohl heute nachmittag mal zum BK fahren. s wetter ist ja ideal


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Mai 2012)

Gestern noch TOP, war das ja heute wieder mal ein Reinfall, zur Arbeit biken & Wetterbedingungen 

Genossen, wie schaut's am Samstag? Wetterforecast liegt zwischen durchwachsen und freundlicher. Reserviere mir jedenfalls schon mal Zeit ab 1300.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. Mai 2012)

Wäre auch dabei. 
Habe gestern die Sticker bekommen. Für Kulmi sogar Sonderanfertigung.....


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Mai 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wäre auch dabei.
> Habe gestern die Sticker bekommen. Für Kulmi sogar Sonderanfertigung.....



 sabber 
Wann soll ich zum Tauschen kommen (Unterrohrschutz vs. Sticker) ?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. Mai 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> sabber
> Wann soll ich zum Tauschen kommen (Unterrohrschutz vs. Sticker) ?



Freitag Nachmittag habe ich Zeit.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (9. Mai 2012)

Samstag od. sonntag nach beerfelden fahren ??


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. Mai 2012)

FR nachmittag beim Sofa oder bei mir für Sticker/Unterrohrschutz ?

SA 1300 B8 o.k.


----------



## Igetyou (9. Mai 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> Samstag od. sonntag nach beerfelden fahren ??



Du fährst!!

Bin raus für dieses Wochenende.Freundin kommt vorbei.
Evtl. fahre ich morgen ne kleine Runde.


----------



## Kulminator (9. Mai 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wäre auch dabei.
> Habe gestern die Sticker bekommen. Für Kulmi sogar Sonderanfertigung.....



 

Wann am Freitag wäre genehm ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (9. Mai 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wäre auch dabei.
> Habe gestern die Sticker bekommen. Für Kulmi sogar Sonderanfertigung.....



Also wo ihr gerade beim Sticker tauschen seid....
Ich hätte noch Podolski, Neuer, Schweinsteiger und Mertesacker doppelt.
Kann aber am Freitag nicht.

555


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. Mai 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wann am Freitag wäre genehm ?


Freitag ab 17.00 Uhr 18.00 Uhr.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (9. Mai 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Du fährst!!
> 
> Bin raus für dieses Wochenende.Freundin kommt vorbei.
> Evtl. fahre ich morgen ne kleine Runde.




morgen ne rundefahrn, wohin...singeltrail od. z.HK?


----------



## Kulminator (9. Mai 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Freitag ab 17.00 Uhr 18.00 Uhr.



eher 1830 Uhr - kann vorher meine Praxis  nicht zumachen. 

Komme dann mit dem schwarzen Zahnarztsessel bei die vorbei...


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Mai 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> eher 1830 Uhr - kann vorher meine Praxis  nicht zumachen.
> 
> Komme dann mit dem schwarzen Zahnarztsessel bei die vorbei...



Perfetto - dann treffen wir uns bei Sofa mit den Vehikeln und diversen Folien. 
Cheffe, sollen wir noch was mitbringen? Grill, Würstchen, berauschende Getränke oder besser nicht?


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Mai 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Also wo ihr gerade beim Sticker tauschen seid....
> Ich hätte noch Podolski, Neuer, Schweinsteiger und Mertesacker doppelt.
> Kann aber am Freitag nicht.
> 
> 555



Paah !  

 
Die Kerle kommen mir net ans Bike...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. Mai 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Perfetto - dann treffen wir uns bei Sofa mit den Vehikeln und diversen Folien.
> Cheffe, sollen wir noch was mitbringen? Grill, Würstchen, berauschende Getränke oder besser nicht?



Habe auch schon überlegt.  Werde mal was besorgen, wenn wir Lust haben, können wir auch.


----------



## Igetyou (10. Mai 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> morgen ne rundefahrn, wohin...singeltrail od. z.HK?


 
Melde mich später.

Ich habe noch ein Rocky Mountain Sticker abzugeben.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. Mai 2012)

So, Fleisch ist Mariniert.... muss nur noch das Wetter Morgen halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (10. Mai 2012)

Fahrt ihr auch oder seid ihr nur am essen?


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Mai 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr auch oder seid ihr nur am essen?



Alter,

ich fahr 2 bis 4 x die Woche mit'm Radl zur Arbeit. Macht zw. 80 und 160km. 

Überhol mich, wenn Du kannst


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Mai 2012)

Ach ja, Wochenende hab ich ja noch vergessen...da können in Summe pro Woche leicht 200km zusammenkommen


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. Mai 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ach ja, Wochenende hab ich ja noch vergessen...da können in Summe pro Woche *leicht 200km * zusammenkommen
> [/img][/url]



Selbst Schuld....


----------



## Marc555 (10. Mai 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr auch oder seid ihr nur am essen?


 
Das war eine Frage. Ich bin wieder einigermaßen fit und hätte mich bei einem Ausritt evtl. angeschlossen.
Ich warte jetzt allerdings lieber bis sich deine Cardio-Werte wieder normalisiert haben und die P.Oximetrie wieder 100 zeigt.
Thx vor Info.

555


----------



## Igetyou (11. Mai 2012)

Werde Wahrscheinlich 19.5-20.5 nach Winterberg fahren (zum gucken + Bikeloc besuchen)
Davor werde ich 17.5-18.5 im Harz (Braunlage) ballern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (11. Mai 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Werde Wahrscheinlich 19.5-20.5 nach Winterberg fahren (zum gucken + Bikeloc besuchen)
> Davor werde ich 17.5-18.5 im Harz (Braunlage) ballern.



Das wollt ich lesen 
Gruß
HR


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. Mai 2012)

Gudde, 
13.00 Uhr B8.
Kombi, 12.40 Uhr bei dir.


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Mai 2012)

Geht klar...


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. Mai 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Gudde,
> 13.00 Uhr B8.
> Kombi, 12.40 Uhr bei dir.



Gebongt. Z-Trail.

10 Italiener für einen Podolski ?


----------



## elfGrad (12. Mai 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Werde Wahrscheinlich 19.5-20.5 nach Winterberg fahren (zum gucken + Bikeloc besuchen)
> Davor werde ich 17.5-18.5 im Harz (Braunlage) ballern.


Moin.
Wir fahrn wahrscheinlich am 29.5. entweder nach Braunlage oder Winterberg.


----------



## Igetyou (12. Mai 2012)

Da bin ich leider in Bishofmais Bikepark am Geisskopf.


----------



## elfGrad (12. Mai 2012)

Hatte ich mir auch überlegt hin zu fahren aber für einen Tag 800km hin und zurück sind recht happig


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Mai 2012)

Vom Feinsten! 2 x mit eig'ner Kurbel Kraft den Berg erklommen und 2 x den slippery Z-Trail hinabgebrettert, da hat sich die Bikedusche anschliessend so richtig gelohnt. Cool war's heute mit Sofa und Ede


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. Mai 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Vom Feinsten! 2 x mit eig'ner Kurbel Kraft den Berg erklommen und 2 x den slippery Z-Trail hinabgebrettert, da hat sich die Bikedusche anschliessend so richtig gelohnt. Cool war's heute mit Sofa und Ede



2 x .... dann hat es ja heute gepasst.







Kombi, danke für die Bewirtschaftung.


----------



## Marc555 (13. Mai 2012)

elfGrad schrieb:


> Moin.
> Wir fahrn wahrscheinlich am 29.5. entweder nach Braunlage oder Winterberg.


 
Hört sich gut an. Gibt's da noch ein Plätzchen oder ist schon alles voll? Wäre für beides zu haben...
Komm mal bitte über PN. 
Haste News zum Turm-trail? An der B-Höhe hat sich was getan....

555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (13. Mai 2012)

...ich sag nur Mega Death  

Danke an Kombi und SS einhundert


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Mai 2012)

Und, hat heute auch noch fein gebrannt...



Hatte aber 'nur 550.000 Scoville Units'.
Dennoch, was härteres / illegales gibt's nur unterm Ladentisch


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Mai 2012)

Holy $h**, einer geht noch:

Immer noch legal, aber schon mit 750.000 Scovilles:





Erwäge die Anschaffung


----------



## DaPete (13. Mai 2012)

Respekt!!!

So scharf esse ich jetzt nicht, habe letztes Jahr über 70 chilipflanzen gesetzt, 40% davon waren bei geringster Zugabe ans essen schon fast ungenießbar. 

 Mal sehen wie die dieses Jahr werden... ;-)

Greetz Peter


----------



## Fr.th.13 (13. Mai 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Und, hat heute auch noch fein gebrannt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





will auch haben.....wo krieg ich die flasche her??


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. Mai 2012)

Ich war heute mit Dentist Bike Nr.1 und neuem 800er bei der B und KM, es klappert wieder...

werde jetzt einen Tropfen Mega Death Sauce von meiner gestrigen Serviette lutschen, dann ist der Abend gelaufen...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. Mai 2012)

Meldung.... Stuhlgang unbeschadet überstanden.


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Mai 2012)

Dann bin ich ja zufrieden 

Noch ein paar Minuten, dann hab ich die bucklisch Verwandschaft aus'm Haus geschafft (ich sach nur: Muttertagsessen...) und dann werde ich nach dieser Völlerei mich noch mal aufs Bike schwingen und ne feine Runde drehen.

Was gabs: Tomaten mit Ziegenfrischkäse, dann Thai Hühner-Paprika-Ananas-Spieße vom Grill, dann Auberginen, gegrillte Polenta und French Rack of Lamb (extrem schmackofatz), dann Blaubeermuffins und Espresso.

Wetter ist ja genial, wird zwar frrrisch heute nacht aber morgen gehts um 600 wieder auf den Bock Richtung Arbeit.


----------



## Kulminator (13. Mai 2012)

Fühle mich auch mega-death. Nach dem Tag heute im Taunus. Feine Sache, Top Guide, kleine Gruppe und viel Zeit für Praktisches...

Ach ja: das Stomatologen sexnulleins gefällt mir immer besser. Handling, Kontrolle und Traktion sind erste Sahne ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Mai 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> will auch haben.....wo krieg ich die flasche her??



 bei der Metro, oder bei 
www.pfefferhaus.de 
www.americanfood4u.de
oder www.moPeppers.at (extrem gut sortiert)

und dort gibt es auch ein Mad Dog 38 Special mit 3.000.000 Scoville units. Extrakt eben. Abgabe nur ab 18 und mit Waffenschein


----------



## Tschones (14. Mai 2012)

geht heute nachmittag jemand fahren?


----------



## Marc555 (14. Mai 2012)

Gegebenenfalls morgen. Muss erst zum Zahnarzt. Mal sehen ob ich danach noch Lust habe. Bin nicht so der Freund von Zahnarztbesuchen. 
Wenn wird es eine kleine Bergab- Session.
Kannst ja nochmal über PN kommen.

555


----------



## Kulminator (14. Mai 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Gegebenenfalls morgen. Muss erst zum Zahnarzt. Mal sehen ob ich danach noch Lust habe. Bin nicht so der Freund von Zahnarztbesuchen.
> Wenn wird es eine kleine Bergab- Session.
> Kannst ja nochmal über PN kommen.
> 
> 555



Zahnarzt? Zu viel Popcorn verkonsumiert?


----------



## Marc555 (14. Mai 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Zahnarzt? Zu viel Popcorn verkonsumiert?



Ja. Bei der Muppet-show die hier gerade läuft wird gerade zu genötigt!


555


----------



## Igetyou (14. Mai 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Mai 2012)

Jetzt gehts ab:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InZNBcJTmWs"]Ernie and Bert go BRUTAL      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Igetyou (14. Mai 2012)

HEHEHEHE...
Geil!


----------



## Marc555 (15. Mai 2012)

Ich falle heute leider krankheitsbedingt aus. 

555


----------



## Demo_2106 (15. Mai 2012)

Fährt sonst jemand heute ???


----------



## Marc555 (15. Mai 2012)

901 fährt, denke ich. was mit Igetyou ist...?


----------



## bikebuster90 (15. Mai 2012)

marc dir noch gute besserung 
ob ich heut fahr....mal sehen, das wetter verheißt nix gutes und dem trail tuts auch net gut, gibt wahrscheinlich nur schlammschlacht, denke eher das ich heut nochma buddeln gehe


----------



## Igetyou (15. Mai 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> 901 fährt, denke ich. was mit Igetyou ist...?


 
Bin raus.
Muss mich für Braunlage / Schulenberg etwas schonen.

Was ist den noch so am Wochenende geplant...?


----------



## Kulminator (15. Mai 2012)

Seltsames Wetter heute. 
555: schau mal in dein WhatsApp


----------



## sep123 (15. Mai 2012)

So da fährt ihr aus eidengesäß/Breitenborn ?


----------



## Demo_2106 (15. Mai 2012)

901: 
Warst du heute noch oben ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebuster90 (15. Mai 2012)

war heut nicht oben, das wetter war nicht so richtig mutivierend, weder zum fahren noch zum buddeln
morgen bin ich mal kurz oben, wegen buddelmaßnahmen und die ausführungen folgen dann nächste woche, am donnerstag gehts erstma nach beerfelden bissl austoben


----------



## Demo_2106 (15. Mai 2012)

Hahaha okay 
Ja wir waren ma kurz oben  
Drop ist gut geworden
 
Naja ich werde jetzt mehr am langen Wochenende fahrn


----------



## bikebuster90 (15. Mai 2012)

na dann hat sich ja die arbeit gelohnt, der war mir vorher einfach zu wackelig und man konnte sich nicht gescheit abdrücken, jetzt kommt er schon wesentlich stabiler daher


----------



## sep123 (15. Mai 2012)

Wo lommt ihr Alle eigentlich her. Bin neu hier


----------



## Marc555 (15. Mai 2012)

Wer ist denn heute um 20.30 vor mir geflüchtet. 
Kam gerade mit mein klein Silber Auto um dir Ecke. Hab noch gewunken.
Der erste Kicker nach dem ersten Weg braucht immer noch Erde...
Bitte Finger weg von dem Hügelchen vor dem ersten Querweg. Wenn der auch nur ein Zentimeter höher ist, schlägt man satt auf der Wegmitte ein.

555


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Mai 2012)

Habe für SA, 26.5.2012 eine Einladung von meinem alten tschechisch-deutschen Kumpel für den Kral Sumavy (König des Böhmerwaldes) - Marathon bekommen. Bin ich immerhin schon 4 mal mitgefahren (2002-2006) 

Ist 'ne ziemlich krasse Nummer mit bis zu 3000 Startern, 2 Bachdurchquerungen und Bier in den Pausen.





Wäre das mal was für die alten Streitrösser?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (16. Mai 2012)

Kombi, muss passen. Weiß nicht ob es was für mich ist.


----------



## obolator (16. Mai 2012)

Männer, melde mich auch mal wieder aus der Versenkung. Wie steht es denn mit Winterberg bei euch? Ist einer da und vor allem wann?


----------



## Igetyou (16. Mai 2012)

Sonntag zum Rennen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obolator (16. Mai 2012)

Gucken oder fahren? Bin bei dem Enduro Event dabei.


----------



## Igetyou (16. Mai 2012)

Gucken.
Endurorennen = 1150Hm :-(


----------



## Kulminator (16. Mai 2012)

Kombi, bei den Pausenveranstaltungen könnte ich mir die Teilnahme vorstellen. Geht das?


----------



## Demo_2106 (16. Mai 2012)

Wie siehts bei euch morgen früh Breitenborner Höhe aus ???


----------



## bikebuster90 (16. Mai 2012)

morgen früh wird nix, da gehts nach beerfelden


----------



## Demo_2106 (16. Mai 2012)

Also ich werde so um 10:30 fahrn  
Wer bock hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaPete (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo aus Gelnhausen,

Demo, Ich würde mich dir anschliessen. Was hast du geplant? DH? 

Greetz


----------



## Demo_2106 (16. Mai 2012)

Okay gut  
Ja hätte ich gesagt


----------



## DaPete (16. Mai 2012)

Hmmmm, glaube wird schwierig mit nem ht... :-!


----------



## bikebuster90 (16. Mai 2012)

mim ht wird's schon ruppig, muss halt viel mit den beinen ausfedern  
aber nix ist unmöglich


----------



## DaPete (16. Mai 2012)

Wie wahr.. Kenne da nur 2 trails, die bin ich schon paar mal gefahren. Bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten die ich auslassen musste, warum auch immer î, war's ganz gut fÃ¼r nen blutigen AnfÃ¤nger. *glaub ich* î


----------



## Demo_2106 (16. Mai 2012)

Naja wird schon  
Kannst ja bisschen was ausprobieren


----------



## DaPete (16. Mai 2012)

Welchen Trail willste da fahren?


----------



## bikebuster90 (16. Mai 2012)

DaPete schrieb:


> Welchen Trail willste da fahren?



bitte genaueres über PN besprechen  nicht jeder muss alles wissen


----------



## Demo_2106 (16. Mai 2012)

Naja ma gucken wahrscheinlich den an der Höhe und vielleicht geislitzer platte .....mal sehen 
Aber zuerst an der höhe


----------



## Demo_2106 (16. Mai 2012)

Demo_2106 schrieb:


> Naja ma gucken wahrscheinlich den an der Höhe und vielleicht geislitzer platte .....mal sehen
> Aber zuerst an der höhe


 Oh sry 901 
Zu spät gelesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaPete (16. Mai 2012)

Hast recht, besser ist das...


----------



## DaPete (16. Mai 2012)

Nur kann irgendwie mit dem Drecks iPhone keine PN verschicken....


----------



## DaPete (16. Mai 2012)

Was haste zeitlich eingeplant?


----------



## DaPete (16. Mai 2012)

Also morgen frÃ¼h ist bei mir doch nichts, mein Bruder hat mal kurzfristig nen Urlaub gebucht und ich muss ihn morgen frÃ¼h an Flughafen fahren.î
Sry...

Wird also bei mir dann eher nen mittags Ausritt...


----------



## Kulminator (17. Mai 2012)

liteville901 schrieb:


> bitte genaueres über PN besprechen  nicht jeder muss alles wissen



... Würde mich aber auch interessieren. Könnt ihr mir das auch per PN zukommen lassen?


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Mai 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ... Würde mich aber auch interessieren. Könnt ihr mir das auch per PN zukommen lassen?



Wann gehst Du ins Bett? Oder hat Du zeitversetzten email-Traffic 

Reicht doch schon, wenn ich um 500 schon wach bin 

Wetter draussen ist ja schweinekalt sonst aber ok. Werde heute mal aufs Rad, muß noch mit meiner Madame klären was geht.
Muss jetzt auch ernsthaft mit dem Training für den 26.5. starten


----------



## Kulminator (17. Mai 2012)

Gib Bescheid, wenn du einen Personaltrainer für die Pausendisziplin benötigst...


----------



## Igetyou (17. Mai 2012)

Draußen sind es 5 grad, leider kalt!
Ich fahre jetzt DH, leider geil!
Druckstufe raus, Zugstufe rein, leider geil.
Schönes laaanges Wochenende & Kette rechts!


----------



## Kulminator (17. Mai 2012)

Lass deine Knochen leider heil...  viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Mai 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Gib Bescheid, wenn du einen Personaltrainer für die Pausendisziplin benötigst...



Da werden meine CZ-Kumpels schon für sorgen 

Bin jetzt mal weg, Glauburg mit dem Rad.


----------



## Kulminator (17. Mai 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Da werden meine CZ-Kumpels schon für sorgen



das glaub ich dir gerne. Falls sonst jemand Trainingsdefizite  hat, ich steh bereit.


----------



## DaPete (17. Mai 2012)

Jemand Bock sich mir an zu schließen? Treffpunkt in ca. 40 Minuten in grossenhausen.

Greetz


----------



## Igetyou (17. Mai 2012)

Muss meine Aussage korrigieren.
Braunlage ist kein gehackte.
Schulenberg ist noch ne Nummer gröber!
Wurzeln^3..Dazu leicht nasser Boden..Roadgap usw.
Hat mir richtig gut gefallen.Wartezeiten beim Lift 0min.
War nix los.
Jetzt ist erstmal baden.
Morgen gehts nach Braunlage!!


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Mai 2012)

Gestern noch traumhaft, jetzt regnets schon, kagge.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (18. Mai 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Gestern noch traumhaft, jetzt regnets schon, kagge.




Was machen wir? Alternativ 12.00 - 13.00 Uhr B8 und zum HK? Um die Zeit kann man das Wetter vieleicht besser einschätzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Mai 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Was machen wir? Alternativ 12.00 - 13.00 Uhr B8 und zum HK? Um die Zeit kann man das Wetter vieleicht besser einschätzen.



Ja. können wir alternativ machen, auf Sicht nach Wetterlage.


----------



## Uni560 (18. Mai 2012)

So ein Mist ... jetzt wars mal einen Tag schön und schon wieder am Regnen. 
Zum k.....

Immerhin konnte ich gestern den HK 2 mal raufkurbeln und Spaß haben


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (18. Mai 2012)

Waren heute auch oben. Sind dann zum Z Trail abgebogen und sind den runter.
War toll Männers.


----------



## Kulminator (18. Mai 2012)

Hmmmm , der Z ist W-kompatibel


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Mai 2012)

Jaa, schee war's 

Und der Bauch ist mittlerweile auch schon gefüllt. Nach den kulinarischen Exzessen gestern gabs heute ganz profan Currywurst vom Grill.

Naja, nicht ganz: die Sauce war vonder Schärfe B+, mit Hot Mama #16 aufgepeppt. Und Bratpepperoni schmecken auch gut dazu. 
Bierchen läuft jetzt und ich bastel ganz entspannt am bike.


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Mai 2012)

Heute lassen wir uns nicht abschrecken. Wetterradar zeigt nur schwache Echos, trübe ist es. 
Das wird im Taunus ähnlich sein, ich vermute dennoch, die Strecken sind gut nass. Was solls, auf geht's.


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Mai 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hmmmm , der Z ist W-kompatibel



Positiv zu erwähnen ist auch, daß ein freundlicher Geist zwei echte Hindernisse weggeflext hat


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Mai 2012)

Na, das war doch mal wieder ein denkwürdiger SPW-Ausflug in den Taunus





Saubär eingeschweint, die Geräte nach artgerechter Freiland-Haltung





Wetter perfekt, Gesellschaft lustisch...


----------



## Ghostriders (19. Mai 2012)

Hi , hier das versprochene Datum 2.6.2012 13.00 Uhr
Gruß


----------



## grzimek (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu hier im Forum und wollte mich einfach mal vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Stefan, bin 30 Jahre alt, komme aus Hanau und suche hier eine Gruppe zum Fahren. Ich fahre seit etwa einem Jahr und habe mir ein Bionicon Edison zugelegt. Ich mag ordentliche Bergaufpassagen klettern, wenn ich danach einen schönen Trail für die Abfahrt bekomme. Bin auf keinen Fall ein DH-Fahrer, aber ein bisschen mehr als X-Country darfs für mich definitiv sein.

Ich wollte morgen mal eine Runde in der Ecke Alzenau/Hörstein drehen.
Gibt's noch jemanden, der morgen Lust hätte mitzukommen und mir die Gegend zu zeigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Mai 2012)

grzimek schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin neu hier im Forum und wollte mich einfach mal vorstellen.
> Mein Name ist Stefan, bin 30 Jahre alt, komme aus Hanau und suche hier eine Gruppe zum Fahren. Ich fahre seit etwa einem Jahr und habe mir ein Bionicon Edison zugelegt. Ich mag ordentliche Bergaufpassagen klettern, wenn ich danach einen schönen Trail für die Abfahrt bekomme. Bin auf keinen Fall ein DH-Fahrer, aber ein bisschen mehr als X-Country darfs für mich definitiv sein.
> ...



Herzlich willkommen, das sollte passen  unser Standardtreffpunkt ist Samstag B8 Parkplatz 1300, aber wir fahren auch sonst gerne hoch&runter, Sonntags mal oder Abends.

Der Sofasurfer100 dreht morgen noch eine...mail ihn mal an.
Bin morgen verhindert, wäre sonst dabei, auch wenn die Beine jetzt schön schwer sind (nach dem 2ten Äppler...)


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Mai 2012)

Ghostriders schrieb:


> Hi , hier das versprochene Datum 2.6.2012 13.00 Uhr
> Gruß



Thx, das ist ja schon seeehr bald 

Hoffe, es war heute noch schönes abfahren angesagt, die Strecken haben gepasst und die Putzaktion ist auch schon beendet!


----------



## Kulminator (19. Mai 2012)

Ghostriders schrieb:


> Hi , hier das versprochene Datum 2.6.2012 13.00 Uhr
> Gruß



Mercy ...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo Stefan,
habe Dir eine PN geschickt.

Wollte Morgen, wenn denn das Wetter passt, so gegen 13.00 Uhr von dem Parkplatz an der B8 zwischen Wolfgang und Kahl fahren.
Hier mal der B8 Parkplatz bei Google
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.100322,8.989642&hl=de&sll=51.151786,10.415039&sspn=14.298157,39.506836&t=h&z=16


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. Mai 2012)

3 Tage Berg hoch und runter sind anstrengend.
Und dann scheucht mich doch grzimek den HK hoch. Und dabei habe Ich mich auf eine Kekskrümelfahrt eingestellt nach seinem Post. Er ist ganz schön flink auf dem Bike. Hoch wie runter 
Super Tag und alle heile.
Die Bodenbeschaffenheit war mies. Sehr nass und matschig. Die Nachbarn kennen mich schon gar nicht mehr Sauber.......


----------



## grzimek (20. Mai 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> 3 Tage Berg hoch und runter sind anstrengend.
> Und dann scheucht mich doch grzimek den HK hoch. Und dabei habe Ich mich auf eine Kekskrümelfahrt eingestellt nach seinem Post. Er ist ganz schön flink auf dem Bike. Hoch wie runter
> Super Tag und alle heile.
> Die Bodenbeschaffenheit war mies. Sehr nass und matschig. Die Nachbarn kennen mich schon gar nicht mehr Sauber.......



Schönen Dank nochmal für die Tour. Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht und `tschuldigung fürs Scheuchen, soll nicht wieder vorkommen ;-) Ne, freue mich schon auf die nächste Fahrt, speziell wenn der Trail etwas trockener ist. Hat aber auch so schon mächtig Lust auf mehr gemacht...


----------



## Kulminator (20. Mai 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Und dann scheucht mich doch grzimek den HK hoch. Und dabei habe Ich mich auf eine Kekskrümelfahrt eingestellt nach seinem Post. Er ist ganz schön flink auf dem Bike. Hoch wie runter



oh je


----------



## Kulminator (20. Mai 2012)

edit


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Mai 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Und dann scheucht mich doch grzimek den HK hoch. Und dabei habe Ich mich auf eine Kekskrümelfahrt eingestellt nach seinem Post. Er ist ganz schön flink auf dem Bike. Hoch wie runter
> .......



Basssst'scho' 
Dir hats bestimmt gut getan, nachdem Du uns 2 Tage hochgezogen hast 
Und flink runter hat noch nie geschadet 

Zu klären ist noch 'Mein Langsam' oder 'Dein Langsam' !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (20. Mai 2012)

Info für die Damen und Herren der schnellen Bergabfahrt:

Morgen startet wieder das abendliche Traditionstrail geballer. Wer Bock hat findet sich ein.
Ich will morgen mal den "neuen" Kicker ins Wurzelfeld testen. Hoffe es bleibt trocken.

555


----------



## Kulminator (21. Mai 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Info für die Damen und Herren der schnellen Bergabfahrt:
> 
> Morgen startet wieder das abendliche Traditionstrail geballer. Wer Bock hat findet sich ein.
> Ich will morgen mal den "neuen" Kicker ins Wurzelfeld testen. Hoffe es bleibt trocken.
> ...



Hmmmm, wann soll es denn losgehen?


----------



## Marc555 (21. Mai 2012)

Wer wann genau fährt kann ich nicht zu 100% sagen. 
Je nach Wetterlage wird es bei mir 18.00 - 18.30h .
So wie ich gestern verstanden habe, geht es schon ab spätem Nachmittag los.
Ggf. kurz durchklingeln. TelNr ist ja bekannt.

555


----------



## Kulminator (21. Mai 2012)

Früher als 1800 - 1830 ist nicht machbar. Meinst du nicht, dass ein fester Treffpunkt und eine feste Uhrzeit sinnvoll sind?


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Mai 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht, dass ein fester Treffpunkt und eine feste Uhrzeit sinnvoll sind?




sowas wird doch total überbwertet


----------



## Demo_2106 (21. Mai 2012)

Fahr morgen 18.00 Uhr auf der Höhe ..........
Ma gucken wer kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (21. Mai 2012)

So lange ist die Strecke vom Parkplatz nach unten nicht. Man trifft sich zwangsläufig auf dem Weg nach oben oder nach unten. (Manchmal vielleicht noch im Flug (Flügchen)). Da die meisten nicht ganz nach unten fahren, trifft man sich öfter... schiebender Weise.

555

PS: Der T-Trail hat nur bedingt was mit der Glücksbärchirunde zu tun.


----------



## Kulminator (21. Mai 2012)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> sowas wird doch total überbwertet



Wie so viele Dinge im Leben ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Mai 2012)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> sowas wird doch total überbwertet



Oh, er lebt noch...


----------



## Zilli (21. Mai 2012)

... und der hier auch, der wenigstens mitliest, dem aber z.B. 1300 B8 z.Z. aufgrund besonderer Umstände zu früh ist .


Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Oh, er lebt noch...


... beim Lugxx mach ich regelmäßig telefonische Reanimationsversuche; ... Diagnose: Schweinehundpest .


----------



## Igetyou (21. Mai 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Info für die Damen und Herren der schnellen Bergabfahrt:
> 
> Morgen startet wieder das abendliche Traditionstrail geballer. Wer Bock hat findet sich ein.
> Ich will morgen mal den "neuen" Kicker ins Wurzelfeld testen. Hoffe es bleibt trocken.
> ...



Bin für heute leider raus.
Gerade von der Arbeit gekommen. Hatten Seminar

Meine Hände sind auch noch vom Wochenende müde..

Have fun.


----------



## Kulminator (21. Mai 2012)

Zilli schrieb:


> ... und der hier auch, der wenigstens mitliest, dem aber z.B. 1300 B8 z.Z. aufgrund besonderer Umstände zu früh ist .
> 
> ... beim Lugxx mach ich regelmäßig telefonische Reanimationsversuche; ... Diagnose: Schweinehundpest .



Lass es mich so ausdrücken: die Performance des Herrn Zilli weist
azf ein ähnliches Krankheitsbild hin ...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (21. Mai 2012)

Ich bin im Land der Möpse.... kleine Möpse, große Möpse, Weiße Möpse, Schwarze Möpse......


----------



## Marc555 (21. Mai 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Bin für heute leider raus.
> Gerade von der Arbeit gekommen. Hatten Seminar
> 
> Meine Hände sind auch noch vom Wochenende müde..
> ...



Bin auch nicht gefahren. Hatte noch Arbeit zu Hause!!!
War eben nochmal zum Trackwalk oben und hab wieder ein neues Bauwerk entdeckt. 
Der Stepdown ist auf wundersame Weise zu einem Dropzurückaufweginsflat geworden. Schade eigentlich denn die Höhe ist gut - nur die Landung *******. Vielleicht mutiert ja noch  ´ne Holzlandung dazu. Da oben weis man ja nie. Das ist zur Zeit wie ´ne Großbaustelle in Dubai! 
Jeden Tag ein neues Bauwerk! 
Wenn das mal gut geht....


555


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Mai 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ich bin im Land der Möpse.... kleine Möpse, große Möpse, Weiße Möpse, Schwarze Möpse......



Is dat geil...wie wennze fliechst  Muss mal vorbeikommen.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (21. Mai 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Is dat geil...wie wennze fliechst  Muss mal vorbeikommen.



Ob Ich mein Harem gleich wieder hergebe.... Habe schon so dolle mit geschmusst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Mai 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ob Ich mein Harem gleich wieder hergebe.... Habe schon so dolle mit geschmusst.



Dolle beschmust und vllt. babbisch, dann nehm ischse net


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (21. Mai 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Dolle beschmust und vllt. babbisch, dann nehm ischse net



Das musste rausfinden... 50 / 50


----------



## Kulminator (21. Mai 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ich bin im Land der Möpse.... kleine Möpse, große Möpse, Weiße Möpse, Schwarze Möpse......



So so ... Wo ist denn das besagte Land?


----------



## DaPete (21. Mai 2012)

Störe ja nur ungern wenn's um Möpse und Harems geht....
Aber jemand morgen für ne Feierabend runde zu begeistern?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Mai 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Oh, er lebt noch...



wieder...er lebt wieder


----------



## scopie (22. Mai 2012)

DaPete schrieb:


> Störe ja nur ungern wenn's um Möpse und Harems geht....
> Aber jemand morgen für ne Feierabend runde zu begeistern?



Heute leider schlecht. Wie sieht es morgen aus?

Viele Grüße Marcel


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. Mai 2012)

...fahr mal ne Runde.


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Mai 2012)

Fahr jetzt auch gleich mal ne Runde, von der Arbeit nach Hause.
Fast schon zu warm, selbst heute in der Früh bin ich schon kurz-kurz unterwegs gewesen


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. Mai 2012)

...an der Gockel-Bürste geschehen erfreuliche Dinge, die Unterstützung verdient haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (22. Mai 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Lass es mich so ausdrücken: die Performance des Herrn Zilli weist
> azf ein ähnliches Krankheitsbild hin ...


... hab mich bestimmt angesteckt. Mit Lugxx fahr ich nur noch mit ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Mai 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> ...an der Gockel-Bürste geschehen erfreuliche Dinge, die Unterstützung verdient haben...





Grast den Berg am WE mal ohne mich ab, bin ab Freitag erst in Nürnberg, dann CZ, die Pflicht ruft: König des Böhmerwaldes-MTB Marathon am Samstag Morgen. 2473 sind angemeldet  davon 6 Deutsche. Das ist überschaubar...
Samstag Abend dann abtrinken bis zum abwinken in Prag  

 
Ich versuche mal ein paar Actionfotos zu machen


----------



## Kulminator (22. Mai 2012)

Zilli schrieb:


> ... hab mich bestimmt angesteckt. Mit Lugxx fahr ich nur noch mit ...



Für euch beide gibt es bei uns immer freie Therapieplätze


----------



## sep123 (24. Mai 2012)

Demo wie siehts aus am Samstag auf der Höhe? Samstag morgen bekomm ich es endlich


----------



## Marc555 (24. Mai 2012)

sep123 schrieb:


> Demo wie siehts aus am Samstag auf der Höhe? Samstag morgen bekomm ich es endlich



Was denn??? 
Bekommen freundlicher Weise ´ne Leihgabel von C. kann also passieren das ich mal hoch komme.
Wenn es Fox40 mit Kashima wird fahr ich nach Osternohe! 

555


----------



## Kulminator (25. Mai 2012)

Wer hat morgen Zeit und Lust für körperliche Ertüchtigung und Bergabspass in den heimischen Wäldern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Mai 2012)

Meld. Schaffe es aber wohl erst ab 14.00h, früher wird es vermutlich nicht klappen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. Mai 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wer hat morgen Zeit und Lust für körperliche Ertüchtigung und Bergabspass in den heimischen Wäldern?



Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Kulminator (25. Mai 2012)

Dann treffen wir uns am bekannten Ort (B8) um die gewohnte Uhrzeit (1300). Sofa du sorgst bitte für Möpse


----------



## Kulminator (25. Mai 2012)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Meld. Schaffe es aber wohl erst ab 14.00h, früher wird es vermutlich nicht klappen.



Hab deinen geänderten Post jetzt erst gelesen. Kommste hat nach zum HK ? !


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. Mai 2012)

Würde Morgen mitkommen. Da Ich aber Abends noch was vor habe würde Ich gern um 13.00 Uhr starten.

Möpse sind dabei


----------



## Kulminator (26. Mai 2012)

Nochmal für alle anderen, die unbedingt mal mitfahren wollen. Heute eure Chance: 

Treffpunkt 1300 - B8
Es geht zum Hahnenkamm


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (26. Mai 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Nochmal für alle anderen, die unbedingt mal mitfahren wollen. Heute eure Chance:
> 
> Treffpunkt 1300 - B8
> Es geht zum Hahnenkamm


----------



## Ghostriders (26. Mai 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Nochmal für alle anderen, die unbedingt mal mitfahren wollen. Heute eure Chance:
> 
> Treffpunkt 1300 - B8
> Es geht zum Hahnenkamm


 

Hallo,
 sollte es zeitlich bei mir klappen ?
 würde ich gerne mal mitfahren.

Gruss Heiko


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (26. Mai 2012)

Ghostriders schrieb:


> Hallo,
> sollte es zeitlich bei mir klappen ?
> würde ich gerne mal mitfahren.
> 
> Gruss Heiko



13.00 Uhr B8 Parkplatz hier.


----------



## Kulminator (26. Mai 2012)

Ghostriders schrieb:


> Hallo,
> sollte es zeitlich bei mir klappen ?
> würde ich gerne mal mitfahren.
> 
> Gruss Heiko



Immer wieder gerne. Du passt gut zum Wolfrudel. 
Bergauf, bergab .. Passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Mai 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Immer wieder gerne. Du passt gut zum Wolfrudel.
> Bergauf, bergab .. Passt



Gruß aus Prag, Männer!
Heute den Kral Sumavy Marathon mitgefahren, bestes Wetter, staubtrockene Trails und die Downhills waren auch cool. Rund um uns herum jede Menge Flurschäden und Ableger auf den Abfahrten. jetzt zu viel gefressen, ein kleines Fässchen pivo niedergemacht. Gehen jetzt zu Slivovicz über.
Damit wird dann der Sonnenbrand von heute gekillt.
Gruß, der Kombi


----------



## oldman (27. Mai 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Gruß aus Prag, Männer!
> Heute den Kral Sumavy Marathon mitgefahren, bestes Wetter, staubtrockene Trails und die Downhills waren auch cool. Rund um uns herum jede Menge Flurschäden und Ableger auf den Abfahrten. jetzt zu viel gefressen, ein kleines Fässchen pivo niedergemacht. Gehen jetzt zu Slivovicz über.
> Damit wird dann der Sonnenbrand von heute gekillt.
> Gruß, der Kombi



servus Kombi,
welche Strecke bist denn gefahren? War auch dabei (wie jedes Jahr) - wir sind zu zweit die Frauenrunde (72km) singlespeed gefahren.
Bist Du immer noch in Prag zugange? Wäre an der Zeit, dass man sich hier mal über'n Weg läuft, bzw fährt ;-)
ahoj, oldman


----------



## Ghostriders (27. Mai 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Immer wieder gerne. Du passt gut zum Wolfrudel.
> Bergauf, bergab .. Passt


 
Danke für die schöne Tour, auch von mir aus immer wieder gerne.
Ich fahre am Mittwoch 18.00 Uhr Hohe Mark, vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust u. Zeit..


----------



## Kulminator (27. Mai 2012)

Mittwoch soll unser traditioneller Wölfe Nightride mit Einkehr im Paulaner stattfinden. Dazu erwarten wir hohen Besuch aus OF. Wenn du Lust hast kommste dazu. Treffpunkt 1800 HU Westbahnhof...


----------



## Ghostriders (27. Mai 2012)

Hört sich auch ganz nett an


----------



## Kulminator (27. Mai 2012)

Ghostriders schrieb:


> Hört sich auch ganz nett an



Isses auch. Rund um Hanau gibts ein paar gute Trails.
Und über bayrisches Bier muss ich nix weiter sagen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Mai 2012)

oldman schrieb:


> servus Kombi,
> welche Strecke bist denn gefahren? War auch dabei (wie jedes Jahr) - wir sind zu zweit die Frauenrunde (72km) singlespeed gefahren.
> Bist Du immer noch in Prag zugange? Wäre an der Zeit, dass man sich hier mal über'n Weg läuft, bzw fährt ;-)
> ahoj, oldman



Ahoj, Pane Oldman!

Schön mal wieder von Dir zu hören! Bekommst eine PN 

Gruß, der Kombi


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. Mai 2012)

...auf der Suche nach Z-Trails war ich heute rund um die Schöne Aussicht unterwegs, hab dabei eine nette sehr lange Treppe gefunden...


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Mai 2012)

N'aabend,

hier mal ein Video vom CZ-Ausflug 


Schöner Abgang bei 7:35  sowie einige Überholmanöver, zwischendurch für die man auf der Straße sonst den Finger gezeigt bekommt.

Die böhmischen Kronlande sind immer noch so schön wie ich sie in Erinnerung habe 

Im Gegensatz zu früher wird im Rennen kein richtiges Bier mehr ausgeschenkt ...
Im Uphill wird man von den 29er Brikett-Räder versägt...
Im Downhill versägt man dafür mit Gold-Alu und gemäßigtem Federweg plus stabile Pneus ganz bequem die Brikett-Räder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (29. Mai 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Mittwoch soll unser traditioneller Wölfe Nightride mit Einkehr im Paulaner stattfinden. Dazu erwarten wir hohen Besuch aus OF. Wenn du Lust hast kommste dazu. Treffpunkt 1800 HU Westbahnhof...



Besuch aus OF hat leider absagen müssen. Vielleicht kommt "jemand" aus Neuisenburg?


----------



## Igetyou (29. Mai 2012)

Wer ist denn morgen alles mit dabei..?


----------



## Igetyou (29. Mai 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> N'aabend,
> 
> hier mal ein Video vom CZ-Ausflug
> 
> ...




6 Stunden und 8 min!!
Respekt.


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Mai 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Mittwoch soll unser traditioneller Wölfe Nightride mit Einkehr im Paulaner stattfinden. Dazu erwarten wir hohen Besuch aus OF. Wenn du Lust hast kommste dazu. Treffpunkt 1800 HU Westbahnhof...



Ich versuch es da zu sein (1800)


----------



## Kulminator (29. Mai 2012)

Feste Zusagen bisher: Ede, Kombi, Phil und der Veranstalter...


----------



## Kulminator (29. Mai 2012)

und unbestätigt: Ghostriders und Triple5 und ???...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (29. Mai 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> N'aabend,
> 
> hier mal ein Video vom CZ-Ausflug
> 
> ...



für viele Streckenabschnitte wäre das Schwarze viiiiel besser geeignet als des Güldene ... Trotzdem respektable Leistung. Lob und Anerkennung


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. Mai 2012)

Ich schaff es Morgen nicht...


----------



## Zilli (29. Mai 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Besuch aus OF hat leider absagen müssen. Vielleicht kommt "jemand" aus Neuisenburg?


... wenn's ach en Grifteler due dät, versuch ich's mal  (Batterien sind am Laden)


----------



## Uni560 (29. Mai 2012)

Hey Kombinatschef.. sehr geniales Video. Sieht echt klasse aus.

Wo ist denn der Westbahnhof in Hanau? Sorry.. so gut kenn ich mich dort nicht aus.
Von wann bis wann fahrt ihr denn so in etwa? Habe leider keine Nighridetaugliche Beleuchtung.


----------



## Igetyou (29. Mai 2012)

Lampe brauchst du glaube ich nicht.ist ja mittlerweile bis 21:00 hell!


----------



## Uni560 (29. Mai 2012)

Hmm... zu überlegen wäre es.
Ist die Strecke Hardtail tauglich?! xD


----------



## Kulminator (29. Mai 2012)

Grifteler sind auch gerne gesehen. Hardtail geht grundsätzlich ... Der Westbahnhof ist in der Nähe der Hauptpost bzw. Empire? Beleuchtung braucht man nur für den Nachhauseweg.


----------



## Zilli (30. Mai 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Grifteler sind auch gerne gesehen. Hardtail geht grundsätzlich ... Der Westbahnhof ist in der Nähe der Hauptpost bzw. Empire? Beleuchtung braucht man nur für den Nachhauseweg.


Ich muss mich leider abmelden, da Cheffe bis Fr.morgens ein Protohaben will und ich morgen keine Zeit dafür habe. :-( Also hoffentlich klappt's ein anderes mal.


----------



## Ghostriders (30. Mai 2012)

ich melde mich für heute ab...


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. Mai 2012)

Sorry, ich schaff das heute nicht...

Kombi: Klasse Leistung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (31. Mai 2012)

Wie war den eure Tour?

//rocky


----------



## Kulminator (31. Mai 2012)

Hast nicht viel verpasst...


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. Mai 2012)

damnächst bin ich mal wieder dabei.


----------



## Igetyou (31. Mai 2012)

War ne schnelle CC-Tour!


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. Mai 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> War ne schnell CC-Tour!



So sieht's aus!

Mit kostenloser Frischzellenkur für die Beine...die Brennesseleinschläge haben beim Duschen dann noch mal schön gebrannt.


----------



## Marc555 (31. Mai 2012)

Gute Besserung an Kulmi!


555


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Juni 2012)

Wetter ist o.k.
Ich will morgen wieder mal Heimatluft schnuppern.
Begebe mich zur Raum-Zeit-Koordinate B81300.
601 bergauf&bergab.


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Juni 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung an Kulmi!
> 
> 
> 555



Dem kann ich nur voll anschließen !


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. Juni 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wetter ist o.k.
> Ich will morgen wieder mal Heimatluft schnuppern.
> Begebe mich zur Raum-Zeit-Koordinate B81300.
> 601 bergauf&bergab.



Ich bin dabei.

Kulmi: Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (1. Juni 2012)

Sonntag Beerfelden?
Gemütliche Runde? Was machen die Freireiter, was die HK Gang und die Wölfe?

555


----------



## Kulminator (1. Juni 2012)

Och... Ich setze dieses Wochenende mal aus...


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2012)

Kulmi halt dich nicht so bedeckt, was hast wieder angestellt?

gute besserung!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. Juni 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wetter ist o.k.
> Ich will morgen wieder mal Heimatluft schnuppern.
> Begebe mich zur Raum-Zeit-Koordinate B81300.
> 601 bergauf&bergab.


Kombi, 1240 bei dir.


----------



## silver blues (2. Juni 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wetter ist o.k.
> Ich will morgen wieder mal Heimatluft schnuppern.
> Begebe mich zur Raum-Zeit-Koordinate B81300.
> 601 bergauf&bergab.



Hi, komme aus Bruchköbel, kann ma sich anschließen?

Grüßle
Oli


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Juni 2012)

silver blues schrieb:


> Hi, komme aus Bruchköbel, kann ma sich anschließen?
> 
> Grüßle
> Oli



Kannst Dich gerne anschließen, wir müssen allederdings unseren Startpunkt verlegen nach Kahl Wasserturm, wenn es Dir nichts ausmacht. Startzeitpunkt kann sich auch für uns um +15min verschieben da wir in Kahl/Gr.Welzheim noch was richten müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silver blues (2. Juni 2012)

Ok, ich versuche da zu sein


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. Juni 2012)

silver blues schrieb:


> Ok, ich versuche da zu sein


Kann heute doch nicht, habe ein Termin verschwitzt.
Habe gerade mit Kombi Tel. er bittet dich um 13.15 am Wasserturm zu sein. Kann auch ein wenig später sein da Reperturarbeiten anstehen.


----------



## silver blues (2. Juni 2012)

Hab's gefunden


----------



## Uni560 (2. Juni 2012)

Bin am Sonntag in Beerfelden beim Techniktraining .. vielleicht sieht man sich ja dort mal.
Bin nicht schwer auszumachen, wahrscheinlich der einzige mit Race HT im Park


----------



## grzimek (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

wäre eigentlich dieses Wochenende auch gerne wieder mitgekommen, hab aber kein Rad in Hanau. Muss also ausfallen.
Ich hoffe, es klappt in zwei Wochen wieder!


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Juni 2012)

silver blues schrieb:


> Hab's gefunden



Yep, congrat, bist gut runter gekommen 

Von hoch brauchen wir ja nicht reden 

Ich hoffe, das Ventil hat noch bis nach Hause gehalten.

Schöne Heimatrunde heute mit Ede und silver blues


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. Juni 2012)

7,irgendwas Bike, Hose mit Rucksackinhalt ...

...mit Baron am VR und RQ am HR macht`s noch mehr Spaß


----------



## silver blues (3. Juni 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Yep, congrat, bist gut runter gekommen
> 
> Von hoch brauchen wir ja nicht reden
> 
> ...




Musste zwar ziemlich Gas geben, aber Ventil hat es bis nach Hause geschaft.
War ne coole Runde, besonders die Abfahrten


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Juni 2012)

Na Gott sei Dank hatten wir gestern unsere Ausfahrt, der aktuelle Regen ist ja zum Heulen 
Habe jetzt allerdings ein Problem mit dem Grillen, da muß ich doch glatt unter die Markise umziehen  und dann noch räuchern...das geht ja nie raus

Ede, Mittwoch Bastelstunde bei mir geht klar, bin ab 1800 allerspätestens zu Hause
Sofa, Dichtungssatz ist auch da...wie sehen die abendliche Pläne für kommende Woche aus, mal abgesehen von Deinen Stunden?


----------



## grzimek (3. Juni 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Na Gott sei Dank hatten wir gestern unsere Ausfahrt, der aktuelle Regen ist ja zum Heulen



Wirklich ein Ranzwetter heute. Naja, wenigstens eine Runde Laufen sollte dran sitzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uni560 (3. Juni 2012)

Habe heute Beerfelden mit meinem Körper vermessen -.-
Bin hauptsächlich den Single Trail und Pumptrack gefahren, nur einmal die gelbe.


----------



## doko (4. Juni 2012)

Uff gestern Beerfelden. Das ist mutig bei dem Wetter 
War denn viel los? Wollte eigentlich auch hinfahren, habe mich dann aber auf Grund des vorhergesagten Gewitters dagegenentschieden.


----------



## Uni560 (4. Juni 2012)

Mutig ... ich würde es Wahnsinnig nennen ...
Wir sind auch nur hingefahren, weil wir ein Fahrtechniktraining gebucht hatten und nicht kurz vorher absagen wollten/konnten.

Ich bin ja ohnehin nicht der Downhiller schlechthin, aber diese Schmierseife gestern war echt übel.

Also ob "viel los" war kann ich nicht genau beurteilen, da das das erste mal für mich in Beerfelden war. Sagen wir es so, der Lift ist trotz des schlechten Wetters so gut wie nie leer gefahren. Schlange stehen musste man allerdings nie


----------



## Marc555 (4. Juni 2012)

Es soll ja Fahrer geben denen es Wurscht ist ob es regnet oder nicht...

hier zur Erinnerung:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqYgAX6D43Q"]Danny Hart's 2011 World Championship Winning Downhill Run at Champery      - YouTube[/nomedia]


555


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Juni 2012)

What the hell...(ich zitiere)

Ich glaube, die Kommentatoren waren in den 3 Minuten an so eine Art Orgasmotron angeschlossen. Alternativ 40kV und 10mA.
Engländer halt


----------



## Igetyou (4. Juni 2012)

Sonntag das Rennen in Val di Sole gesehen.
Aaron Gwin hat mir knapp 8 Sekunden Vorsprung gewonnen.


----------



## Ghostriders (4. Juni 2012)

Hi,
jemand Lust auf eine Endurotour durch den Taunus ???
Treffpunkt Mi. 18.00 Uhr Hohe Mark


----------



## Uni560 (4. Juni 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Es soll ja Fahrer geben denen es Wurscht ist ob es regnet oder nicht...
> 
> hier zur Erinnerung:
> 
> ...



Aber echt .. mir bleibt ja teilweise das Herz vom zuschauen stehen.
Hammer!

Wie gesagt, ich bin nicht der geborene Downhiller xD
Spaß hats auf jedenfall gemacht. Der nächste Besuch ist aber dennoch erst wieder im Trockenen


----------



## doko (5. Juni 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Es soll ja Fahrer geben denen es Wurscht ist ob es regnet oder nicht...
> 
> hier zur Erinnerung:
> 
> ...



Der ist wirklich brutal schnell! Das dann auch noch bei Regen. Naja die Jungs fahren ja nicht umsonst in der Weltspitze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obolator (6. Juni 2012)

Leude,
wie sieht es denn bei euch am Freitag aus? Einer Bock den Brückentag für einen ausgedehnten Ritt zu nutzen? Wollte gleich morgens los. Taunus, Stromberg, Bikepark alles drin...


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Juni 2012)

obolator schrieb:


> Leude,
> wie sieht es denn bei euch am Freitag aus? Einer Bock den Brückentag für einen ausgedehnten Ritt zu nutzen? Wollte gleich morgens los. Taunus, Stromberg, Bikepark alles drin...



Na dann mal viel Spaß, das wird Siff de Luxe!

Habe Innendienst (Küche streichen) und wenn das Wetter einigermaßen hält mach ich wohl mal eine Runde, aber nichts großes / werde nicht wegfahren.

Ich würde gerne noch mal die Treppe in Kombination mit der Z-Trail Runde versuchen.


----------



## obolator (6. Juni 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Na dann mal viel Spaß, das wird Siff de Luxe!


 
Ja, da magst Du wohl recht haben. Aber ich komm zur Zeit so selten zum Fahren, da muss man die Feste feiern wie Sie fallen.


----------



## Marc555 (6. Juni 2012)

Morsche BF. Soll der einzige Tag am Wochenende werden der einigermaßen hält.
Was soll ich sagen...die Sucht treibt mich hin!


555


----------



## Hüby (6. Juni 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Es soll ja Fahrer geben denen es Wurscht ist ob es regnet oder nicht...
> 
> hier zur Erinnerung:
> 
> ...


 
und in 01:11 wurd ma wieder bestätigt das ein kontrollierter Drift die schnellste Art der FortBewegung is..


----------



## xtccc (6. Juni 2012)

@555

ich suchte dir bei !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uni560 (7. Juni 2012)

Und, wart ihr in Beerfelden heute?
Wie wars?


----------



## Marc555 (7. Juni 2012)

Uni560 schrieb:


> Und, wart ihr in Beerfelden heute?
> Wie wars?



Leicht zu beantworten:

Genial!

555


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Juni 2012)

Die Feierabendrunde in heimischen Gefilden war nicht zu verachten. Angenehme Temperaturen, tolles Licht und wenn man etwas geschickt um die Wasser- & Matschlöcher im Wald herumcarriolt ist, dann ist die Fuhre sogar noch halbwegs sauber geblieben. Jetzt einen leckeren Weisswein. Fußball kann mir vorerst gestohlen bleiben. Naja, morgen Abend muss ich dann mal solidarisch mit meinem Gschbusi kucken 

Wenn das Wetter hält und ich die Samstäglichen Erledigung erledigt habe, gehe ich noch mal gegen 1200 oder 1300 auf Achse.


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Juni 2012)

Ich fahre jetzt los, solange es noch gut ist...Wind und Wolken nehmen zu, da wird heute wohl noch runterkommen 
Z-Trail und Nebenstrecken erkunden


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Juni 2012)

Das ging heute an die Substanz, ein klassischer Uphill-Day, aber Trails und Treppen waren auch dabei. 55km, 1200hm. Hätte auch mehr Elektrolyte reinschütten sollen.
Z-Trail ist megazerwühlt, von den Wildschweinen  Ach ja, die erwähnte Nebenstrecke (Uphill) am Ende des Z ist nicht fahrbar. Brennesselmeer, umgefallene Bäume. Habe was alternatives ausfindig gemacht.
Bike vom Dreck befreit, läuft alles wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## Ghostriders (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo, 
vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust sich uns anzuschließen ?
Wir (z.Z. 4Personen ) fahren am 3.7.2012 nach Ischgl,am 5.7. nach Innsbruck und am 
6.7. zum Festival nach Saalbach Hinterglemm.
Gruß Heiko


----------



## Marc555 (10. Juni 2012)

Heute Spontanausflug nach Beerfelden. Leider hat mein Anhänger nen Platten somit war "nur" Zweierbesatzung möglich!

Nik hat mal eben die Hühnerleiter auf der "Red Bridge" bezwungen. 
Congratulations würde ich sagen. Gut das wir nicht in BF wohnen, sonst würde mich das Gefühl beschleichen das er mir zu Saisonende davonfährt. 
Gott sei dank hab ich noch ein bissl Luft... Hehehe.

Kommendes WE evtl. Malmedy, Belgien... Phil melde dich mal. Ggf. Filthy Trails auch möglich!?!?! Was machen deine Leuts aus Aachen?

Ach ja schon mal die Frage nach dem Beerfelden Nightride. Hat jemand Bock???

555


----------



## bikebuster90 (10. Juni 2012)

also daniel, flo und ich wollten zum beerfelden nightride, wenn's wetter passt von morgen bis abends mit grillen zwischendurch 
nächstes we gehts evtl. nach bad wildbad mal den park unter die räder nehmen





grüße auch horbach


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Juni 2012)

Nach dem Mistwetter der letzten Tage heute wenigstens mal wieder mit dem Bike zur Arbeit 

Ede, wie siehts mit ner Bastelstunde aus? Heute ideal, Freitag und Samstag geht bei mir nichts, da bin ich in Pflichten in Darmstadt. Sonntag habe ich auf der Secret Fahrstunden für FrStruwwelisch und ihren Freund angesetzt (shuttlemodus)


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. Juni 2012)

Basteln heute geht klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Juni 2012)

Wer war gestern im Revier unterwegs und wie sehen die Strecken aus???

Mal sehen ob meine 2 Trail-Azubis heute wirklich raus wollen. Man hat sich jedenfalls grade mal zum Aufwachen befleißigt.

Meine Nacht war kurz, der Abend lang


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. Juni 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wer war gestern im Revier unterwegs und wie sehen die Strecken aus???
> 
> Mal sehen ob meine 2 Trail-Azubis heute wirklich raus wollen. Man hat sich jedenfalls grade mal zum Aufwachen befleißigt.
> 
> Meine Nacht war kurz, der Abend lang



Das bedeutet was ?

Ich mach mich mal fertig...


----------



## Uni560 (17. Juni 2012)

Welche 2 LiteViller waren heute so gegen 14 Uhr aufm Kamm unterwegs? 
Die Streckenverhältnisse waren so weit prima.


----------



## urs86 (17. Juni 2012)

servus 

ich war heute mit nem Kumpel so gegen 14.00 uhr auf dem Kamm.

hab 4 schöne canyon bikes gesehen die eindeutig den wölfen zuzuordnen sind.

Vieleicht habt ihr uns bergauf fahren sehen 
ein weißes stumpjumper mit roten teilen verbaut 
und ein schwarzes ghost 

2 wölfe standen an der einfahrt zum trail
und 2 sind uns dann oben in richtung Sendemast entgegengekommen  


so das wars erstmal


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. Juni 2012)

Durch geschicktes Taktieren beim Uphill hast Du zweimal die selben Wölfe gesehen, aber mit LV und nicht mit C.

welche Streckenverhältnisse waren prima ? WAB vielleicht...


----------



## urs86 (17. Juni 2012)

ok lol 
kenn mich am Kamm nicht gut aus, zumindest was die einzelnen Strecken angeht.
Ich kann nur sagen das wir die abfahrt richtung Wasserlos gefahren sind und ich glaube das der eine trail bombenkrater heißt sind jedenfalls unten an der Bach herausgekommen dort wo das Beton Wasserrohr verbaut ist.

Zur abfahrt kann ich nur sagen sehr viel schlamm und viele Spuren von anderen Bikern aber sonst ging es ganz gut.

Was meinst du mit WAB ?

Ich denke mit LV meinst du liteville 

grüße urs


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. Juni 2012)

WAB= Waldautobahn
LV = Liteville

Der Trail heißt eigentlich Secret müßte aber in well-known umbenannt werden...


----------



## Uni560 (17. Juni 2012)

Ach dann waren wir also alle zur gleichen Zeit oben.. *G*
Wär ich mal rüber gekommen.

Also seit dem Schlammbad in Beerfelden mag ich vllt einen andere Maßstab für die Verhältnisse haben, aber ich fand es heute echt nicht so schlimm.

Das Stumpjumper und Ghost habe ich an der Gaststätte auch angetroffen. War mit einem Univega Hardtail unterwegs.


----------



## urs86 (17. Juni 2012)

ja waren wohl alle zur gleichen Zeit am selben Ort

der Trail ist wirklich Stadtbekannt, leider fehlt mir etwas die Zeit um groß nach Trails zu forschen. Wenn dann nur ab und an mal am Wochenende.

ich muss halt immer mit dem Rad von Gelnhausen fahren

ja WAB war sehr schön zum hoch fahren 



Es soll aber auch einen Bombenkrater trail geben und der soll sehr gut sein (laut meinem Fahrradhändler).

Wisst ihr welcher trail gemeint ist? wenn ja wie finde ich den und wo komm ich dann raus?

danke falls mir jemand helfen kann 

wünsch euch einen schönen SIEGREICHEN Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Juni 2012)

ja, das waren heute 2xLV des 4er Sets. Da ich 2xoben war gab es vielleicht Mehrfachzählungen. Die Azubis (auf Demo und Torque) sind auch beim 2ten Mal sauber runtergekommen, diesmal haben wir die gute alte Wurzelteppich-Schnellabfahrt genommen, die war komplett trocken.
Waren dann noch auf der B unterwegs bis nach Hause.
Siff total, in allen Ritzen. Aufwändige Waschprozedur, danach habe ich probepacken der Boliden auf dem Anhängeträger gemacht, mannomann, das wird eng  

 
jetzt zum Spiel, drücken wir Schland die müden Daumen


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Juni 2012)

Nachlese zum Streckenzustand:

Ich muß Ede Recht geben: die Strecke gehört eigentlich jetzt mal 3 Wochen nicht befahren d.h. gesperrt. Und zwar für alle. Und sie gehört gepflegt.
Da ist so viel Wasser drin, die Krater müssen austrocken, teilweise gehört eine Drainage angelegt.
Vor eineinhalb bis zwei Jahren war die Strecke glatt wie ein Kinderpopo und festgebügelt. Egal ob es geregnet hat oder nicht, das Wasser ist sozusagen abgeperlt. Ausserdem war sie noch 'secret' genutzt aber nicht ausgenutzt.


----------



## bikebuster90 (18. Juni 2012)

das mit der sperrung finde ich gut, die pflege nimmt schon viel zeit in anspruch, besonders wenn man alleine vor ort ist, weil es anscheinend ja sonst keinen interessiert und alle anderen NUR fahren wollen........ 
das ist schon krass wie viele da tagtäglich runterfahren und auch bei jeden wetter....... 
vielleicht sollte man über eine schlechtwettersperrung nachdenken, wie beim flowtrail stromberg, das fährt das meiste "gepflegte" schnell wieder kaputt, wenn's matschig ist.......


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (18. Juni 2012)

Zur Zeit ist es voll bescheiden mit dem Wetter. Zum Glück habe Ich zur Zeit keine Zeit zum fahren. Hoffe wenn das Wetter besser wird das auch meine zeit zunimmt.


----------



## Kulminator (18. Juni 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ich muß Ede Recht geben: die Strecke gehört eigentlich jetzt mal 3 Wochen nicht befahren d.h. gesperrt. Und zwar für alle.



finde ich auch - deshalb bin ich nun schon in der dritten Woche des Nichtfahrens . Nicht nur der Trail braucht mal ne Pause ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Juni 2012)

Bin dann auch wieder im Lande, 3 Wochen Pause sind nun auch genug. Schon der Blick auf die Waage erfordert zunehmende Bike-Aktivitäten.

Kombi - wann geht es los? Ich freue mich für euch, jetzt wird da unten auch das Wetter besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Juni 2012)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Kombi - wann geht es los? Ich freue mich für euch, jetzt wird da unten auch das Wetter besser.



Eleven days to go ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Juni 2012)

Beneidenswert.

Wir waren letzte Woche für ein paar Tage am Gardasee. Da ist mir wieder bewusst geworden, wie geschmeidigt Finale dagegen ist. Lagotrails haben eben ihren eigenen Charakter.

Aber eigentlich kann man das nicht miteinander vergleichen - beides hat seinen Reiz.


----------



## bikebuster90 (20. Juni 2012)

war am montag auf'm secret unterwegs, sollte eher matschrinne heißen, eine sanierung ist dringend nötig   freue mich auf kontaktaufnahme mit dem wölfe-rudel, damit wieder flow reinkommt  





grüße aus horbach


----------



## Hüby (21. Juni 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Ach ja schon mal die Frage nach dem Beerfelden Nightride. Hat jemand Bock???
> 
> 555


 
Bock ja..nur noch kein SchichtPlan..also wie immer recht sponty..


----------



## Igetyou (21. Juni 2012)

Hüby schrieb:


> Bock ja..nur noch kein SchichtPlan..also wie immer recht sponty..


 
Ich bin raus!
Werde Sa und so den Harz wieder rocken!

Vorbereitung für PDS
Habe jetzt neue Intense Reifen drauf.
Die Minion DHF Super Tacky sind fertig..


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. Juni 2012)

liteville901 schrieb:


> war am montag auf'm secret unterwegs, sollte eher matschrinne heißen, eine sanierung ist dringend nötig   freue mich auf kontaktaufnahme mit dem wölfe-rudel, damit wieder flow reinkommt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



901: Dein Einsatz für den Well-Known Trail in allen Ehren, aber für die anderen No-Worker sanieren läuft nicht...dann besser was neues Top-Secret...


----------



## bikebuster90 (21. Juni 2012)

ein top secret trail wäre schon eine coole sache


----------



## Marc555 (22. Juni 2012)

Moinsen,
ab wann seid ihr denn in Beerfelden? Habe wieder mal Lust auf "Hometrail" bin aber noch nicht sicher wann und wie lange.... 
Der Track in Malmedy (siehe Nissan DH Cup) letztes WE war da schon was ruppiger. Leider war der Wald nicht gut zu fahren (Fangopackung gratis).

Sehn uns in BF! Hoffentlich zahlreich...

555


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Juni 2012)

Habe mir heute beim "Tarzansprung" wieder mal den rechten Arm rausgedreht bzw. die Bänder überdehnt. Unvergessliches Geräusch, wenn es in der Schulter so schmatzt.
Morgen & Sonntag ist absolutes Stillhalten angesagt. In einer Woche will ich nach Finale. Hoffen wir das Beste...


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. Juni 2012)

Gute Besserung, und wieder alone...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (22. Juni 2012)

@Ede: Ich werde mit Dominik so gegen Mittag nach Beerfelden fahren... 
wäre das nix???

555


----------



## Mtb Ede (23. Juni 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> @Ede: Ich werde mit Dominik so gegen Mittag nach Beerfelden fahren...
> wäre das nix???
> 
> 555



Seit der OP hab ich noch nicht die Kraft im rechten Arm...
BF ist nix für Selbstständige...
HK Trail ist auch im A....
bleibt nicht mehr viel
Fährt ja eh keiner...


----------



## Kulminator (23. Juni 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Habe mir heute beim "Tarzansprung" wieder mal den rechten Arm rausgedreht bzw. die Bänder überdehnt. Unvergessliches Geräusch, wenn es in der Schulter so schmatzt.
> Morgen & Sonntag ist absolutes Stillhalten angesagt. In einer Woche will ich nach Finale. Hoffen wir das Beste...



oh je ...  gute Besserung, Kombi. Wird hoffentlich bis Finale wieder gut ...


----------



## Kulminator (23. Juni 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Fährt ja eh keiner...



ich würde,wenn ich könnte ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (23. Juni 2012)

Stichworte des Grauens : MRW, GA1,Asphalt...jetzt!


----------



## Marc555 (24. Juni 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Seit der OP hab ich noch nicht die Kraft im rechten Arm...
> BF ist nix für Selbstständige...
> HK Trail ist auch im A....
> bleibt nicht mehr viel
> Fährt ja eh keiner...



Das BF nix für dich ist würde ich jetzt nicht unterschreiben. Nicht nur das alle Sprünge umfahrbar sind. Du kannst auch den Endurotrail oder die schwarze Line am Lift fahren. Das hat mehr was von Singletrail als von Bikeparkautobahn. An die anderen Gimiks wie z.B. Hühnerleiter oder Step up - step down tastet man sich eben ran.  Fahr doch nach Finale mal mit. Ne vier Stunden Karte kostet 11 Tacken. Wenns gar keinen Bock macht haste die halt mal in den Sand gesetzt. 
Gestern wars auf jeden Fall wieder echt klasse. 

555


----------



## Kulminator (24. Juni 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Stichworte des Grauens : MRW, GA1,Asphalt...jetzt!



... saugefährlich und auch nix für Selbstständige ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Juni 2012)

555: Wegen beruflicher Gründe fahre ich nicht nach Finale, ob ich dort mit meinem rechten Arm gut fahren könnte, wäre auch fraglich. Die Hühnerleiter in BF bin ich auch schon gefahren.

Kulmi: Ja, stürzen kann man überall...

Ich fahre jetzt Fahrrad falls keiner mit will.


----------



## obolator (24. Juni 2012)

Ede, tut mir leid das Dein Arm noch nicht wieder will. Echt ärgerlich. Ich komm zur Zeit auch nicht wirklich raus. Job und Fam lassen gerade einfach keine Zeit. Wenn Ihr am WE was an den Trails, oder an neuen machen wollt, dann sagt bescheid, ich  Versuch dazu zu kommen.  

Der einzige Trost ist, dass das wetter derzeit echt bescheiden ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Juni 2012)

Habe mich - für meine Verhältnisse - 2 Tage lang sehr ruhig verhalten, immer schön mit Diclofenac eingeschmiert, mich von meiner Frau ein paar mal massieren lassen.
Deutliche Fortschritte, Beweglichkeit ist wieder rel. gut, nur schnell sollte ich den Arm nicht bewegen, das merke ich noch deutlich. Alles in allem, Glück gehabt. Versuche die Woche über noch mal die Muskeln aufzubauen. Finale steht nichts im Wege.


----------



## Igetyou (25. Juni 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> http://555


 
Gute Leistung!!
Gruß an 55


----------



## MTB-1988 (25. Juni 2012)

War jemand von euch inn Frammersbach gestern? Ist auch jemand von euch mitgefahren?


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Juni 2012)

MTB-1988 schrieb:


> War jemand von euch inn Frammersbach gestern? Ist auch jemand von euch mitgefahren?



Ei, wie denn?  Verletzungsbedingte Zwangspause


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (26. Juni 2012)

Kombi, was hieß denn Tarzansprung? Warste wieder klettern?

P.S Inspirationen? Cam Perspektieven


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Juni 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Kombi, was hieß denn Tarzansprung? Warste wieder klettern?



Yep. War ja auch alles very much thrilling...bis zu dem Moment.
Aber auch heute weitere Besserung zu vermelden. Muss jetzt aber wirklich mit dem Training starten, gestern abend blieb es beim einarmigen reißen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Juni 2012)

Die Performance auf der Piazza nach dem Radeln will auch geübt sein.


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. Juni 2012)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Die Performance auf der Piazza nach dem Radeln will auch geübt sein.



Soll das eine Anspielung sein?


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. Juni 2012)

Ich fahre jetzt Fahrrad, und übe für nächstes Jahr Frammersbach und die zukünftige Alpenüberquerung, und um den Hahnenkamm gut hinauf zu kommen, und um auf dem
Mainradweg schnell fahren zu können.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Juni 2012)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Soll das eine Anspielung sein?


Nur so zu verstehen, dass nicht Malaga-Eis gebracht wird. 



Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich fahre jetzt Fahrrad, und übe für nächstes Jahr Frammersbach und die zukünftige Alpenüberquerung, und um den Hahnenkamm gut hinauf zu kommen, und um auf dem
> Mainradweg schnell fahren zu können.



Uuiih, das klingt nach Lycra und CC. 
Ich fahre zwar nicht oft, aber so verzweifelt bin ich dann auch nicht.


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. Juni 2012)

Verzweifelt ? Nein. Glückselig!

Auf dem MRW fahre ich mit Brodeggdoren.


----------



## MTB-1988 (26. Juni 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich fahre jetzt Fahrrad, und übe für nächstes Jahr Frammersbach und die zukünftige Alpenüberquerung, und um den Hahnenkamm gut hinauf zu kommen, und um auf dem
> Mainradweg schnell fahren zu können.



Das war dieses Jahr die letzte Veranstaltung in Frammersbach. BMC sponsort das nicht mehr. Wenn sich ein Sponsor finden sollte, wird's das sicher nächstes jahr wieder geben, aber stand jetzt gibt's kein Frammersbacher Marathon mehr...


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Juni 2012)

MTB-1988 schrieb:


> Das war dieses Jahr die letzte Veranstaltung in Frammersbach. BMC sponsort das nicht mehr. Wenn sich ein Sponsor finden sollte, wird's das sicher nächstes jahr wieder geben, aber stand jetzt gibt's kein Frammersbacher Marathon mehr...



Da simmer awer froh - hei-ho!

But - we will rise again! Wenn ich die Motivationsexkursion demnächst hinter mir habe gehe ich mental gestärkt auf neue Ausfahrten.


----------



## MTB-1988 (26. Juni 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Da simmer awer froh - hei-ho!
> 
> But - we will rise again! Wenn ich die Motivationsexkursion demnächst hinter mir habe gehe ich mental gestärkt auf neue Ausfahrten.



Was für eine Verletzung ist es denn?


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. Juni 2012)

MTB-1988 schrieb:


> Das war dieses Jahr die letzte Veranstaltung in Frammersbach. BMC sponsort das nicht mehr. Wenn sich ein Sponsor finden sollte, wird's das sicher nächstes jahr wieder geben, aber stand jetzt gibt's kein Frammersbacher Marathon mehr...



Das ist aber sehr sehr schade...


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Juni 2012)

Europawetter gescant, bis Freitag wechselhaft, mal ein Schauer. Ab Samstag eitel Sonnenschein. Ardent runter > Minion FR ST42a rauf. Mutti Maria runter > Wicked Will rauf. Matschreifen in den Kofferraum, solange da noch Platz ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-1988 (26. Juni 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Das ist aber sehr sehr schade...



Ja finde ich auch. Hoffentlich findet sich ein anderer Sponsor...


----------



## BigRed (26. Juni 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Das ist aber sehr sehr schade...


 
Hat wohl nicht wirklich was mit zu tun dass BMC, diese Veranstaltung nicht mehr sponsoren würde. Das Orgateam hatte einfach nach der 16. Veranstaltung keine Lust mehr und keine potentiellen Nachfolger in Sicht bzw. es gab wohl auch keine große zusätzlich Unterstützung von Seiten der Gemeinde, was die Weiterführung des Marathons angeht.  Jetzt hört man, dass die Gemeinde eines professionellen Veranstalter zur Weiterführung des Events sucht, das wird aber meiner Meinung nach nichts... Der Grabig Kult ist wohl (schöne) Vergangenheit


----------



## Marc555 (27. Juni 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Das ist aber sehr sehr schade...



Ede du Schelm.

555


----------



## Hüby (28. Juni 2012)

MTB-1988 schrieb:


> War jemand von euch inn Frammersbach gestern? Ist auch jemand von euch mitgefahren?


 
jep..nen ganzer haufen von uns die MittelStrecke.. war


----------



## MTB-1988 (28. Juni 2012)

@Hüby
Dann hab ich euch sogar gesehen.
Am Granig und im Ziel. Hattet ja echt glück mit dem Wetter.


----------



## Igetyou (28. Juni 2012)

Hüby schrieb:


> jep..nen ganzer haufen von uns die MittelStrecke.. war


 
Fette Sache.
Top Leistung Hybie....


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. Juni 2012)

Ich geh jetzt wieder üben...


----------



## Fr.th.13 (28. Juni 2012)

servus bin wieder online......


----------



## Kulminator (28. Juni 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> servus bin wieder online......



wo warst du denn so lange?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (28. Juni 2012)

Rubber Queen was not amused about the mud in the wood...


----------



## bikebuster90 (28. Juni 2012)

rubber queen runter und baron drauf und schon gibt es keine probleme mehr


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. Juni 2012)

Der Baron fuhr vorne in den Wald und nahm die Queen von hinten, mit bester Performance, es war nur so wild und siffig das nun das dreckige Bike verkauft werden muß...


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Juni 2012)

$$$chaisse, da war er drin


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Juni 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt wieder üben...



Ede, coole Uhrzeit zum Üben  da mußte ich noch schwitzen.
Zum zum Abschluß des Monats konstatieren und mir selbst attestieren: rückfälliger Gesetzesbrecher.

36te Minute, doppelt $$$chaisse, noch einer drinne.


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Juni 2012)

Back to topic, konzentrieren wir uns wieder aufs biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Juni 2012)

Wann geht's los, morgen? Have fun.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (29. Juni 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> wo warst du denn so lange?



===============================================

hatte nur keinzugang(DSL)......


----------



## Kulminator (29. Juni 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> ===============================================
> 
> hatte nur keinzugang(DSL)......



DafÃ¼r hat man doch Nachbarn ð


----------



## Kulminator (29. Juni 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Der Baron fuhr vorne in den Wald und nahm die Queen von hinten, mit bester Performance, es war nur so wild und siffig das nun das dreckige Bike verkauft werden muß...



 alles klar, Ede?


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Juni 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Back to topic, konzentrieren wir uns wieder aufs biken



... so lange es noch geht und nicht illegal ist. Falls die Änderung des hessischen Forstgesetzes durchgeht.
Dann geh ich allerdings auch durch.
Ich muß mich mal erkundigen, ob man den guten alten Bausparvertrag auch zum Erwerb eines Hanggrundstücks mit Baumbestand einsetzen kann.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (30. Juni 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> ... so lange es noch geht und nicht illegal ist. Falls die Änderung des hessischen Forstgesetzes durchgeht.
> Dann geh ich allerdings auch durch.
> Ich muß mich mal erkundigen, ob man den guten alten Bausparvertrag auch zum Erwerb eines Hanggrundstücks mit Baumbestand einsetzen kann.



============================================================================================================================================

Wenn des durch geht, so wie es zur zeit ausschaut, gibts nur eins - 
Wir müßen die Gute Alte Stadtguerilla wiederbeleben - Auf BikeDeutsch
         ZUR  :
     ------    "  WaldGuerilla  "   ------ mutieren.....!
Unsere Schützengräben sind nicht die blokaden,  sondern die stebdown..,
dubbel anlieger, riesige Gap's...- und wansinig hohe - kilometer lange North Shores....!!
Raus in die natur und so viel gebaut und gebuddelt das die behörden nicht mehr nachkommen um es niederzureissen.., weil es einfach zuviel ist...!

PS:  schaut doch ma an der Rinne das ist das beste beispiel....! war letzte woche wieder dort, alles steht und wird gepflegt.....!


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Juli 2012)

Greetz from FL 

Erster Tag erfolgreich. 29 mollige Grade unten, 22 auf der Base.

Der junge Herr fährt erstaunlich gut. Die Kraft hat er, die Technik kommt noch. Die Lücken rettet das Bike.
Die junge Dame ist technisch noch gut drauf, die Kräfte müssen noch trainiert werden.
Der alte Herr fährt, na ja , wie gewohnt 
Das 601 schlägt sich bestens, wenn auch das Torque ne Ecke laufruhiger war.

Heute Abend people watching in old town city, beim Endspiel


----------



## Marc555 (1. Juli 2012)

Beerfelden war gestern auch ganz cool, zumindest bis 17:56h.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2evQOafPfg8&feature=BFa&list=UUhuqoDI-ZbCrPl_BFyrdDTA"]Marc @ GrÃ¼ne Strecke Beerfelden 30.06.2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Jetzt erstmal Zwangspause...


555


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. Juli 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Greetz from FL
> 
> Erster Tag erfolgreich. 29 mollige Grade unten, 22 auf der Base.
> 
> ...


Viel Spaaaß


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. Juli 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Beerfelden war gestern auch ganz cool, zumindest bis 17:56h.
> 
> Marc @ GrÃ¼ne Strecke Beerfelden 30.06.2012      - YouTube
> 
> ...



Was passiert? Im Vid biste ja durch gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Juli 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Beerfelden war gestern auch ganz cool, zumindest bis 17:56h.
> 
> Marc @ GrÃ¼ne Strecke Beerfelden 30.06.2012      - YouTube
> 
> ...



Gute Besserung !


----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. Juli 2012)

Fahr am samstag zur rinne, es ist noch ein platz frei......!


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Juli 2012)

Wetter oben nur noch 18-29 Grad, Wolken, damit aber fürs biken angenehm. Wetter unten sonnig aber nicht übertrieben warm.

601 fährt sich jetzt phantastisch, geht ab wie Schmitz Katze. Keinen Ableger, gar nix, die Minion tun ihren Dienst äusserst zufriedenstellend. Und woher das Geschwätz mit durchsackenden Fox DHX 5 Air kommt, kann ich nicht verstehen. Mit dem gehabten Setting gibts keinen Durchschlag, es bleiben sogar noch rd. 10mm Federweg. Gabel performt überragend.

Gestern 2 x Nato Base Trails, 2 x 'Spessartweg 3' (die Insider wissen, welcher ). Einige Stellen schwer ausgewaschen vom Frühjahrsregen, aber mit Schwung noch fahrbar.

Heute wieder Spessartweg 3, jetzt fahren den die Kids auch schon schön flüssig. Dann ab Col di Melongo, die lange Tour nach Calice Ligure. Oben wie gehabt, dann war der alte Streckenteil versperrt. Haselnusstrail wieder sehr schön, sind einige Kicker dazu gekommen . Ab der Kirche Madonna della Grazie wird es jetzt recht ruppig. Wir sind dann den Hammertrail runter, den wir letztes Jahr auch aus Versehen genommen haben. Schulter zickt wieder. Egal, morgen gehts wieder rauf.

Keep on ridin'


----------



## Kulminator (3. Juli 2012)

@555 : dir gute Genesung

@Kombi:  kviel Spass noch und passt auf eure Knochen auf

@All: konnte einen neuen flowigen (nahezu unbefahrenen) Trail am HK ausfindig machen . Ist zwar stellenweise (wie überall dort) Siff vom Feinsten, aber nach 2 - 3 Wochen ohne längeren Regen kann man die Abfahrt wagen. Der untere Teil sieht jetzt schon gut aus. 

Mehr wird noch nicht verraten.


----------



## MTB-1988 (3. Juli 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @555 : dir gute Genesung
> 
> @Kombi:  kviel Spass noch und passt auf eure Knochen auf
> 
> ...



Welchen meinst du? Gibt da noch so 'n paar geheime geile Trails, die noch nicht jeder kennt und auch nicht kennen soll^^


----------



## Fr.th.13 (4. Juli 2012)

baut am HK net so viel rum, net das die gemeinde alles wieder sperrt, ausserdem gefärdet ihr mit bauaktionen das amc gelände in direkter nachbarschaft


----------



## Fr.th.13 (4. Juli 2012)

baut am HK net so viel rum, net das die gemeinde alles wieder sperrt, ausserdem gefärdet ihr mit bauaktionen das amc gelände in direkter nachbarschaft


----------



## Kulminator (4. Juli 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> baut am HK net so viel rum, net das die gemeinde alles wieder sperrt, ausserdem gefärdet ihr mit bauaktionen das amc gelände in direkter nachbarschaft



 wir bauen nicht ! wir fahren oder sind zu Fuss unterwegs. sonst nix


----------



## Fr.th.13 (4. Juli 2012)

sollte nur zur errinnerung sein sonst nix ....  am Donnerstag an der B8  Parkplatz zum fahr'n treffen ..?...so gegen 18:00..?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Juli 2012)

war recht siffig heute...
kurze Abfahrt von der Base, dann den Spessartweg 3 mit allen (nassen) Schikanen 

Da hatte es heute Nacht wohl etwas geregnet...

Morgen scheint es wieder sonnig zu werden


----------



## Kulminator (4. Juli 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> sollte nur zur errinnerung sein sonst nix ....  am Donnerstag an der B8  Parkplatz zum fahr'n treffen ..?...so gegen 18:00..?



Ich brauch noch ein bis zwei Wochen. Aber vielleicht hat jemand anderes Interesse?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. Juli 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> sollte nur zur errinnerung sein sonst nix ....  am Donnerstag an der B8  Parkplatz zum fahr'n treffen ..?...so gegen 18:00..?


Donnerstag und Freitag Abend leider schon andere Termine.



Kombinatschef schrieb:


> war recht siffig heute...
> kurze Abfahrt von der Base, dann den Spessartweg 3 mit allen (nassen) Schikanen
> 
> Da hatte es heute Nacht wohl etwas geregnet...
> ...


Die Umgebung scheint so vertraut....


----------



## Kulminator (5. Juli 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Die Umgebung scheint so vertraut....



Man muss gar nicht so weit weg, um die Bikes einzusauen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Juli 2012)

Stimmt.

Ich will morgen abend eine lockere Runde drehen, das täte meiner Kondition ganz gut.

Am Wochenende gehe ich unter die Frühaufsteher und fahre beim Eisenmann in der Motorradstaffel mit. Puuh, Treffpunkt um kurz nach 4 h am Rebstockgelände ist ganz schön früh.


----------



## Bikeholic (5. Juli 2012)

Habt Ihr das zufällig schon gelesen?

http://openpetition.de/petition/onl...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Juli 2012)

News:
gestern mittag wurde die Nato Base von den Authorities für die Zufahrt von Autos gesperrt: Betonblöcke in die Toreinfahrt gestellt 
Donnerstag = Varigotti Tag, schee wars 
Heute Nacht eine Stunde Megaregen. Schätze, dass es heute noch mal schweinisch wird und dann ist schon Schluss mit Urlaub.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Juli 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> News:
> gestern mittag wurde die Nato Base von den Authorities für die Zufahrt von Autos gesperrt: Betonblöcke in die Toreinfahrt gestellt
> Donnerstag = Varigotti Tag, schee wars
> Heute Nacht eine Stunde Megaregen. Schätze, dass es heute noch mal schweinisch wird und dann ist schon Schluss mit Urlaub.



Du lässt dich doch nicht von ein paar Kieselsteinen aufhalten?


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Juli 2012)

An den Betonblöcken (in Doppelreihe gestellt) und dem zugeschweißten Tor (Baustahlmatte) und den 20 Warnschildern kommt man vorbei.

Trotz des Regens heute Nacht gab es heute von allen Tagen die besten Bodenverhältnisse. Steine und Wurzeln waren schon wieder trocken, keine Pfützen, der Waldboden angefeuchtet für Super-Grip.

Ende Gelände, wir fangen an einzupacken. Fazit: keine Crashs dafür viele Abfahrten mit hohem Spaßpotential.


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. Juli 2012)

Rocky: Alles Gute

Kombi : Gute Heimfahrt.

Ansonsten wohl wieder nix am WE...


----------



## Kulminator (6. Juli 2012)

Rocky: nochmal  

Ede: gewzungenermassen geht noch nix  
Wir könnten kurz 555 in GN besuchen?


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. Juli 2012)

In ein KH kriegt`s Du mich bei so einem Wetter freiwillig nicht.

Ich geh auf jeden Fall biken. Wenn Du nur WAB kannst auch kein Problem.


----------



## Kulminator (7. Juli 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> In ein KH kriegt`s Du mich bei so einem Wetter freiwillig nicht.
> 
> Ich geh auf jeden Fall biken. Wenn Du nur WAB kannst auch kein Problem.



Er ist schon wieder draussen (wusste ich gestern noch nicht). 
Es muss nicht WAB sein - ich kann voll ins Gelände. Aber alles zu Fuss.


----------



## Uni560 (7. Juli 2012)

Ohje .. hats Marc555 so zerstört, dass er ins KH musste? O_O
Was ist denn passiert? In Beerfelden?


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. Juli 2012)

Schon komisch, heute viele Biker im Wald ,u.a. auch Doc G.,getroffen alle solo unterwegs...


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Juli 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Schon komisch, heute viele Biker im Wald ,u.a. auch Doc G.,getroffen alle solo unterwegs...



Gewußt, wie !  Angesichts der Ordnungsmacht / pumpgunbewehrter Forstbüttel muß man die Fahrergruppe nur auseinanderziehen (Mindestabstand 15 mtr) und bei Nachfrage beteuern: Der Erste: Ich, ich will nach Wladiwostok, der Zweite: Icke, nee icke will nach Balin, der Dritte: sprecke kein Deitsch, was du wolle?

Ansonsten, wir sind wieder zurück. Fahrt war recht angenehm und ohne nennenswerten Verzug.

Fazit FL: unter der Woche keinen einzigen Shuttle gesehen, Finale Freeride ist irgendwie überhaupt nicht mehr am Start. Vielleicht ist auch die ganze Szene drei Orte weiter gezogen und der Hype ist vorbei.

Ach ja, den Rocky habe ich dann ja auch verpaßt, auch von unserer Seite noch ein Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (8. Juli 2012)

Ich geh gleich wieder biken


----------



## Uni560 (8. Juli 2012)

Ich war heute morgen schon *grml*
Sind von B8 über die Bulau nach Alzenau gefahren .. und dort haben wir wieder umgedreht. War einfach too much was da runterkam. Jetzt ist hier wieder herrlicher blauer Himmel :-/


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. Juli 2012)

Heute war Treppentag in Downtown HU.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (8. Juli 2012)

wo gibts treppen in HU???


----------



## Hot Rod1 (9. Juli 2012)

Gude,
ich meld mich hier auch mal wieder 
Wir waren am WE in Stromberg....ganz schick da! Wir sollten dort mal einen gemeinsamen Ausflug planen. Wölfe und Freireiter reunited 
Hier ein kleines Video vom Ausflug

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1lxeVTruAM"]Stromberg Juli 2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Gruß
HR


----------



## obolator (9. Juli 2012)

Hat denn jetzt schon einer ne Meldung von 555 bekommen? Ist er schon wieder raus, oder ein längerer Aufenthalt?

Ich bin in der Woche vom 23. im Urlaub. Falls jemand in der Zeit Bock auf Aktionen hat einfach melden. Ansonsten bin ich auch für jeden Nightride o.ä. zu haben.


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. Juli 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> wo gibts treppen in HU???



Als ich da war, gab es noch Treppen in HU...


----------



## Fr.th.13 (9. Juli 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Als ich da war, gab es noch Treppen in HU...




Treppen in HU - gibt es keine die richtig spass machen - eher FFM am der Hauptwache

555 ist raus aus den krankenhaus, auf dem wege der besserung


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juli 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> Treppen in HU - gibt es keine die richtig spass machen - eher FFM am der Hauptwache


da gibts vor allen dingen rolltreppen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uni560 (10. Juli 2012)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Gude,
> ich meld mich hier auch mal wieder
> Wir waren am WE in Stromberg....ganz schick da! Wir sollten dort mal einen gemeinsamen Ausflug planen. Wölfe und Freireiter reunited
> Hier ein kleines Video vom Ausflug
> ...



Nach Stromberg wollte ich auch schonmal. Liest sich ganz gut und die Videos zeigen auch eine mich ansprechende Strecke.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (10. Juli 2012)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da gibts vor allen dingen rolltreppen



na und hauptsache es macht spass!!!!!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Juli 2012)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da gibts vor allen dingen rolltreppen



Stimmt. Vor allem spart man sich die Helmkamera. An jedem Spot hat der Veranstalter hochauflösende Actioncams installiert. So kann das interessierte amtliche Fachpublikum direkt an den Darbietungen teilhaben.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (11. Juli 2012)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Stimmt. Vor allem spart man sich die Helmkamera. An jedem Spot hat der Veranstalter hochauflösende Actioncams installiert. So kann das interessierte amtliche Fachpublikum direkt an den Darbietungen teilhaben.




Jo, ... schlagzu und hauabtaktig...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Juli 2012)

Was bist du denn für ein Feigling? Steh zu deinen Taten.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Juli 2012)

wie kommt man an die aufnahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Juli 2012)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie kommt man an die aufnahmen?



Durch Zahlung eines kleinen Unkostenbeitrags 


Und überhaupt, was ist denn das für ein Kaggwetter. Angeblich Sommer, selbst um auf die Arbeit zu fahren ists mir zu sehr regenwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Uni560 (11. Juli 2012)

Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen Kombinatschef .. eigentlich wollte ich heute abend fahren.
Um pünktlich 18:20 Uhr fängts an zu regnen und um 19:15 Uhr hats wieder aufgehört.
Jetzt ists mir einfach zu spät. grml


----------



## Fr.th.13 (12. Juli 2012)

Uni560 und andere lass uns doch ma schauen ob's heute mit grünerSee klapt...
18:00 ????


----------



## Uni560 (12. Juli 2012)

Habe Di und Do immer festes Training bis 20:30 Uhr


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Juli 2012)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie kommt man an die aufnahmen?



Die Herren Kameramänner laden dich bestimmt zu einem gemütlichen Videoabend ein, um sich deine Künste mit dir zusammen anzusehen.


----------



## Kulminator (12. Juli 2012)

Uni560 schrieb:


> Habe Di und Do immer festes Training bis 20:30 Uhr



Was trainiert man denn Di und Do?


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Juli 2012)

Angesichts des überraschend guten Wetters habe ich mir heute Abend 2h GA2 auferlegt. Puhh, das war nötig denn kurbeln musste ich seit 2 Wochen nicht mehr so wirklich. Jetzt heia, 500 schellt der Wäckä.


----------



## Igetyou (13. Juli 2012)

War gestern los!
Am Wochenende wieder Schulenberg!


----------



## Uni560 (13. Juli 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Was trainiert man denn Di und Do?


Kampfsport und das hat bei mir Vorang vor MTB fahren. Das "Ältesten-Recht", oder so.

Sonntag werde ich mal wieder ein wenig Hm fressen gehen. Ich muss da mal was für meine Figur tun *G*


----------



## Marc555 (13. Juli 2012)

Da war die Welt noch in Ordnung! Schnief...







[/url][/IMG]
Von l.n.r. Latu, Hüby, 555, 55 weiter vorne Pablo (BDO)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uni560 (13. Juli 2012)

Hey Marc ...
magst du mir verraten was dir denn passiert ist?
Hört sich echt sehr bescheiden an 

Ich wünsch dir auf jedenfalls schonmal gute Besserung.


----------



## Kulminator (13. Juli 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Da war die Welt noch in Ordnung! Schnief...



sei froh, dass du keine Saisonkarten gelöst hast...


----------



## Kulminator (13. Juli 2012)

Btw , habt ihr schon gezeichnet? 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=587471

und fleissig weitergeben an Nachbarn, Bekannte, Verwandte etc etc ...


----------



## Marc555 (13. Juli 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> sei froh, dass du keine Saisonkarten gelöst hast...



Dann hätte er diese bekommen!
Man beachte die hydrogeformte Kette!






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Juli 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Btw , habt ihr schon gezeichnet?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=587471
> 
> und fleissig weitergeben an Nachbarn, Bekannte, Verwandte etc etc ...



Scanne jetzt das Blatt mit den 9 Unterschriften der Rentnerfreunde/-innen meiner Mutter und sende es   
Auf der Arbeit habe ich auch schon was zusammengetragen


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Juli 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Da war die Welt noch in Ordnung! Schnief...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr stimmungsvolles Bild  und noch weiterhin gute Besserung !!!


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Juli 2012)

Wetter ist mir zu unsicher, heute. Regenradar sieht zwar nicht ganz so schlecht aus, aber ich unternehme lieber was mit meinen Weibern und unserem Besuch.


----------



## Kulminator (14. Juli 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Dann hätte er diese bekommen!
> Man beachte die hydrogeformte Kette!



Er hat das Zeugs zum 5555


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (14. Juli 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wetter ist mir zu unsicher, heute. Regenradar sieht zwar nicht ganz so schlecht aus, aber ich unternehme lieber was mit meinen Weibern und unserem Besuch.


Wetter ist echt kacke..... Wie siehts Morgen aus. Will so langsam mal wieder treten.
Wenn das Wetter Morgen wieder so bescheiden ist -> Bastelstunde im Keller oder Garage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (14. Juli 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wetter ist echt kacke..... Wie siehts Morgen aus. Will so langsam mal wieder treten.
> Wenn das Wetter Morgen wieder so bescheiden ist -> Bastelstunde im Keller oder Garage?



Super, mal einer der was zusammen unternehmen will! Bin bei beidem dabei.
Am Zahnarzt Bike sollte ein Megaspacer verbaut sein, ist bei mir nicht der Fall. Schaut Euch das mal auf der Syntace Seite und an Eurem Bike genau an. (Der Mega deckt den Steuersatz ab)


----------



## Kulminator (14. Juli 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Am Zahnarzt Bike sollte ein Megaspacer verbaut sein, ist bei mir nicht der Fall. Schaut Euch das mal auf der Syntace Seite und an Eurem Bike genau an. (Der Mega deckt den Steuersatz ab)



sieht bei mir auch so aus, dass der untere Teil fehlt? Bei den Zubehörteilen liegt jedoch was bei, was eventuell passen könnte? Muss ich mal bei Gelegenheit ausprobieren..


----------



## obolator (14. Juli 2012)

Ich hab mir heute den kleinen in den Anhängergepackt und war bei gefühlten 3 BFT gegenwind 2 Stunden unterwegs. An meinem Stumpi wird auch gerade gebastelt. Hab mir ne böse Macke ins Tauchrohr geschlagen. Das kitte ich gerade mit 2 Komponentenkleber. Muss nur noch mit Schleif-und Polierpaste dran, dann sollte es wohl wieder passen. 


@ Mark,
Du wars aber nicht der, der mit dem Heli rausgeflogen wurde, oder? Hab da im beerfelden thread so was gelesen...


----------



## Marc555 (15. Juli 2012)

obolator schrieb:


> @ Mark,
> Du wars aber nicht der, der mit dem Heli rausgeflogen wurde, oder? Hab da im beerfelden thread so was gelesen...



Nein. 
Der hatte neben einem Leihbike auch nen Leihhelm und geliehene Protektoren. Leider waren die Leihskillz schon verliehen. (Ich hatte sie nicht wie man sehen kann).
Der Leihhelm war danach im übrigen Matsch soviel ich gehört habe.

Die beste Szene hatten die Copz, die am Herzsprung standen und den Anlasser haben zehn Minuten leiern lassen weil die Karre nicht mehr angesprungen ist. looooooooooooool. Bemitleidenswert wenn mindestens fünfzehn Biker nacheinander vorbeikommen, lächeln und fragen ob sie schieben sollen. 


555


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (15. Juli 2012)

Was machen wir heute? Gabelservice am Guldnen, allgemeine Wartungsarbeiten und Talken. Oder Biken. Werde aus dem Wetter nicht schlau. Auf alle fälle ist der Waldboden aufgeweicht.


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Juli 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Was machen wir heute? Gabelservice am Guldnen, allgemeine Wartungsarbeiten und Talken. Oder Biken. Werde aus dem Wetter nicht schlau. Auf alle fälle ist der Waldboden aufgeweicht.



Hab die faxen dicke. Es wechselt zwar ständig zwischen tiefschwarzen Wolken und Sonne. Aber ich will fahren, gestern hats ja dann doch nicht geregnet, nur gewindet. Gabel kann warten.
Wann wollen wir los? Habe gerade gefrühstückt, alles zwischen 1100 und 1300 Abfahrt ist gut, den Ede sollten wir auch einsammeln und ich habe keine Probleme damit wenn es nicht ganz so tief in den Forst geht, habe auf meiner Freigericht-Runde auch ganz schöne Nichtmatsch-Wege befahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (15. Juli 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hab die faxen dicke. Es wechselt zwar ständig zwischen tiefschwarzen Wolken und Sonne. Aber ich will fahren, gestern hats ja dann doch nicht geregnet, nur gewindet. Gabel kann warten.
> Wann wollen wir los? Habe gerade gefrühstückt, alles zwischen 1100 und 1300 Abfahrt ist gut, den Ede sollten wir auch einsammeln und ich habe keine Probleme damit wenn es nicht ganz so tief in den Forst geht, habe auf meiner Freigericht-Runde auch ganz schöne Nichtmatsch-Wege befahren.


Dann fahren wir. 
Zeit ist mir auch egal.


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. Juli 2012)

1300 b8 ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Juli 2012)

Ok. Dann mache ich jetzt noch was für den Job.
Sofa, kommst Du bei mir vorbei? 1245?


----------



## DaPete (15. Juli 2012)

Moin Moin Leute,

Darf man sich euch heute mit nem HT anschließen? 

Greetz


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (15. Juli 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ok. Dann mache ich jetzt noch was für den Job.
> Sofa, kommst Du bei mir vorbei? 1245?


Bin um 12.45 bei Dir.


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. Juli 2012)

DaPete schrieb:


> Moin Moin Leute,
> 
> Darf man sich euch heute mit nem HT anschließen?
> 
> Greetz



Na, klar.


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Juli 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Rocky: Alles Gute
> 
> Kombi : Gute Heimfahrt.
> 
> Ansonsten wohl wieder nix am WE...





Kulminator schrieb:


> Rocky: nochmal
> 
> Ede: gewzungenermassen geht noch nix
> Wir könnten kurz 555 in GN besuchen?





Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Gewußt, wie !  Angesichts der Ordnungsmacht / pumpgunbewehrter Forstbüttel muß man die Fahrergruppe nur auseinanderziehen (Mindestabstand 15 mtr) und bei Nachfrage beteuern: Der Erste: Ich, ich will nach Wladiwostok, der Zweite: Icke, nee icke will nach Balin, der Dritte: sprecke kein Deitsch, was du wolle?
> 
> Ansonsten, wir sind wieder zurück. Fahrt war recht angenehm und ohne nennenswerten Verzug.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Glückwünsche.
Habe mir hier mit meinem Sohn die Zeit vertrieben.


----------



## Uni560 (15. Juli 2012)

Waren heute in Darmstadt. Wetter war genau richtig!

FrTh13 .. ich glaube ich weiss jetzt was du beim Grünen See meintest. Dort hinten zelten se ja auch mal wieder ..


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Juli 2012)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Danke für die Glückwünsche.
> Habe mir hier mit meinem Sohn die Zeit vertrieben.



Sehr schön 
Will hoffen, Du hast den Junior nicht an einen Drachen gebunden und ihn stundenlang Loopings machen lassen


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Juli 2012)

Und eine geschmeidige Tour heute mit Ede und Sofa 
Wetter war doch ideal.

Besonders erwähnenswert, die neue Remote Home-Cooking App:

oben auf der B habe ich noch am Smartphone rumgefummelt, als ich nach Hause kam standen die frischen Nudeln gefüllt mit Schinken und Feige, dazu Salbei in Butter angebraten und frisch geriebener Parmigiano auf dem Tisch ***legger***


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (15. Juli 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Und eine geschmeidige Tour heute mit Ede und Sofa
> Wetter war doch ideal.
> 
> Besonders erwähnenswert, die neue Remote Home-Cooking App:
> ...



Die App will ich auch ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. Juli 2012)

Rocky: Sieht nach Malle aus...?

Heute sehr schöne Tour, mit gutem Timing : Daheim angekommen ist die Supp runtergekommen auf der Tour keinen Tropfen zumindest von oben.


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Juli 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Rocky: Sieht nach Malle aus...?
> 
> Heute sehr schöne Tour, mit gutem Timing : Daheim angekommen ist die Supp runtergekommen auf der Tour keinen Tropfen zumindest von oben.



Fast. Tarifa südlichster Punkt auf dem Festland.


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Juli 2012)

Gerade noch mal 9 Unterschriften für die Petition hochgeladen 

Und Männer, auch schon erfolgreich eingesammelt und geladen?


----------



## Kulminator (17. Juli 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Gerade noch mal 9 Unterschriften für die Petition hochgeladen
> 
> Und Männer, auch schon erfolgreich eingesammelt und geladen?



Jepp, gefühlte 20 Unterschriften bei Arbeitskollegen...


----------



## obolator (17. Juli 2012)

iCh hab auch den Verteiler auf der Arbeit aufgenacht, auf Facebook geposted und die Komplette private Emailliste angeschrieben. Das muss Funktionieren


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Juli 2012)

Und noch mal 10 Unterschriften hochgeladen.

Damit repräsentiert meine Support-Group bereits 0,9 Promille aller Unterzeichner


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Juli 2012)

Morgen endlich mal wieder per bike zur Arbeit


----------



## Kulminator (18. Juli 2012)

7 weeks later ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (18. Juli 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> 7 weeks later ...


Ach Quatsch...


----------



## Kulminator (18. Juli 2012)

dooooch , enge Hosen Kram geht wieder


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Juli 2012)

Als hätte ichs geahnt, war heute bei Dir und Du warst ausgefahren. Welcome back on track


----------



## Uni560 (18. Juli 2012)

Hey Jungs, vielen Dank für den tollen Abend 
Ich hoffe das kann man häufiger mal wiederholen *G*

Edit: Ich verspreche auch Verbesserung in Kondition und Technik


----------



## MTB-1988 (18. Juli 2012)

Wann fahr'n die Spessartwölfe mal wieder in den Bikepark Beerfelden? Würde mich das nächste mal mitbeteiligen..


Übrigens ist letztens am hahnenkam ein Mountainbiker tödlich verunglückt ;-(


----------



## bikebuster90 (18. Juli 2012)

also ich fahre am freitag nach beerfelden, wahrscheinlich noch mit zwei kumpels 

weiß man auch, wo genau der unfall passiert ist und unter welchen umständen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (18. Juli 2012)

http://www.main-netz.de/nachrichten/blaulicht/regionales/art12299,2194170


----------



## bikebuster90 (18. Juli 2012)

also verlief der unfall sehr unglücklich, aber damit muss man halt rechnen, unfälle passieren überall und auch in den undenkbarsten situationen tödlich


----------



## Fr.th.13 (19. Juli 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Gerade noch mal 9 Unterschriften für die Petition hochgeladen
> 
> Und Männer, auch schon erfolgreich eingesammelt und geladen?



bin fleisig am dimb-flyer verteilen hoffe es bringt etwas


----------



## Fr.th.13 (19. Juli 2012)

Uni560 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, vielen Dank für den tollen Abend
> Ich hoffe das kann man häufiger mal wiederholen *G*
> 
> Edit: Ich verspreche auch Verbesserung in Kondition und Technik



Gerne wieder, keine falschen ängste aufkommen lassen gib mir deine ip und ich werde dir das passende Module auf deinen kernel aufspielen
danach sollte es dann mit den skills passen....!!


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Juli 2012)

Sauber! "magic fingers" SofaSurfer hat ganze Arbeit geleistet (und ich habs jetzt gelernt). Gabelwartung erfolgreich durchgeführt  und mit den ersten Regentropfen zu Hause eingelaufen.

Morgen Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 60%. Schau'n mer mal, ich entscheide mich so gegen 11 ob ich um 13 fahren möchte. Info per post.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. Juli 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Sauber! "magic fingers" SofaSurfer hat ganze Arbeit geleistet (und ich habs jetzt gelernt). Gabelwartung erfolgreich durchgeführt  und mit den ersten Regentropfen zu Hause eingelaufen.
> 
> Morgen Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 60%. Schau'n mer mal, ich entscheide mich so gegen 11 ob ich um 13 fahren möchte. Info per post.



Wenn Morgen gefahren wird, komm Ich mit. 
Nach der "Einlauf Spritze" für die 160 ml Öl, hatte ich gedacht das du schreihend wegrennst.


----------



## Kulminator (21. Juli 2012)

Am nächsten abendlichen Gabelevent wäre ich auch gerne dabei...


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Juli 2012)

Geregnet hats schon                   ***check !***

Gefrühstückt                              ***check !***

Rasiert & Zähnchen geputzt          ***check !***

Friseuse aufsuchen                     ***tbd***

Markt einkaufen gehen                ***tbd***

Biken                                       ***tbd*** > Entscheidung fällt noch


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Juli 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Am nächsten abendlichen Gabelevent wäre ich auch gerne dabei...



Der Gast muß sein rohes Fleisch selbst mitbringen, dann wird gemeinsam gekocht.
Der Küchenchef hatte freundlicherweise das bebilderte Kochrezept ausgedruckt. Und gekühlte Nährflüssigkeit bereitgestellt


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. Juli 2012)

Erwarte Meldung für 1300.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Juli 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Erwarte Meldung für 1300.



Trotz Regen?
Gut, bin dabei.


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Juli 2012)

Bin auf den 500mtr zwischen Friseuse und zu Hause schon mal gut nass geworden.
Regenradar für 3 Stunden > Regenband zieht über uns.
Lasst mal stecken für heute, mache jetzt was auf Kultur mit meiner Frau.


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. Juli 2012)

Ist mir auch zu nass heute...

Morgen ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Juli 2012)

Was ist denn das für ein Wechsel, jetzt scheint glatt die Sonne...wollen wir doch mal (wenigstens) eine WAB Runde drehen?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Juli 2012)

Ich drehe auf jeden Fall noch 'ne Runde. Komme gegen 14.00h an der B8 vorbei - mal sehen ob ich jemanden treffe.


----------



## Kulminator (21. Juli 2012)

so, das Mausgraue ist nun wieder komplett.  Die Toxoholiker haben gute Arbeit geleistet - der Dämpfer schmatzt nimmer und geht geschmeidig. Neues Tretlager und ein neues 34er Kettenblatt und der Antrieb läuft auch wieder ohne Geräusche. 

Kurze Ausfahrt und schnell die Grenze des schmerzfreien Fahrens erreicht 

Es geht aber immerhin aufwärts - wenn auch langsam.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (21. Juli 2012)

Er hats getan, er hat es tatsächlich getan....
Trotz bleeden Wetter das beste draus gemacht.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (22. Juli 2012)

Bin Wach. Mittags noch ne (flachland)Runde?


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. Juli 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Bin Wach. Mittags noch ne (flachland)Runde?



Bin dabei. Uhrzeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (22. Juli 2012)

mtb ede schrieb:


> bin dabei. Uhrzeit?


12.30 b8.


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. Juli 2012)

sofasurfer100 schrieb:


> 12.30 b8.



o.k.


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Juli 2012)

Macht mal ohne mich, hatte gedacht ich bereite mich mal so ein bisschen vor habe aber Schrottdateien vorgefunden, die kannich meine Besuchern diese Woche nicht antun.
Wir sehen uns heute Nachmittag beim event...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (22. Juli 2012)

Heute mit Ede aufm Kamm gewesen. Erstaunlich guter Bodenzustand  War mal wieder cool den Kamm zu shreddern


----------



## Mtb Ede (23. Juli 2012)

Lieber Kombi: Zu diesem ganz besonderen Geburtstag alles Gute ,wünschen M+P


----------



## Kulminator (23. Juli 2012)

auch von uns die besten Wünsche und alles Gute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (23. Juli 2012)

Hab zwar schon durchgerufen. Doppelt hält bekanntlich besser.
Alles Gute nochmals Kombi... lass dich feiern.


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. Juli 2012)

Danke, Danke für die Glückwünsche!

Wie sagte schon einstmals (Ende der 30er) Groucho Marx:

Jeder Mann ist so alt wie die Frau die er fühlt 

Fühl mich noch ganz proper und möchte das das auch noch ein paar Tage so bleibt. Deshalb, Schluss mit dem Alkohol (für heute Abend) ***bbbböööörrrpppps***, morgen um 500 klingelts und um 520 sitze ich auf dem Goldenen Pferd und reite gen Westen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. Juli 2012)

Alles Güte zum B-Day Kombi.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (23. Juli 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Danke, Danke für die Glückwünsche!
> 
> Wie sagte schon einstmals (Ende der 30er) Groucho Marx:
> 
> ...



Habe Ich doch glatt " Jeder Mann ist so alt wie die Frau die er *füllt* " gelesen. 
Sau....


----------



## Igetyou (23. Juli 2012)

Alles Gute auch von mir!!
Viele Geschenke und eine ruhige Arbeitswoche..


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juli 2012)

auch von mir die besten Wünsche!


----------



## obolator (23. Juli 2012)

Hey Kombi, auch von mir alles Gute!


----------



## obolator (23. Juli 2012)

Habe meine Woche Urlaub heute mit einem Besuch im Flowtrail Stromberg eingeleitet. Sehr geile Nummer! Werd ich die Woche auf jeden Fall wieder hin. 
Solltet Ihr am Mitwoch einen ausritt planen bin ich auch dabei. Wenn ich nicht Arbeiten muss krieg ich das hin!

Also,hoffe bis später!


----------



## Marc555 (24. Juli 2012)

Äääähhhhmmm Kombi...

alles Gute ääähmmm nachträglich! (Irgendwie gestern nicht online gewesen...) 

Gruß
555


----------



## Fr.th.13 (24. Juli 2012)

alles gute nachträglich, Kombi!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (24. Juli 2012)

Servus alter Mann,
auch von mir noch alles Gute zum B-Day!

// rocky


----------



## Kulminator (24. Juli 2012)

Habe heute meinem Zahnarztsessel den neuen Trail gezeigt. Hmmm , trotz reduzierter Speed hats Laune gemacht. Wird euch gefallen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Juli 2012)

Ich seh mal für Donnerstag ab 1930B8 eine abendliche Ausfahrt vor. Rund um BBQ, KLPM, ggfs. HK alternativ MB. Solange das Wetter hält. Ists absehbar kagge, poste ich hier kurzfristig die Absäge.
Früh morgends ists zZt herrlich aufm bike. Mit Sonnenuntergang sollte es auch wieder schön sein. Ansonsten hat mich der Chinaböller besser gesagt der Akku verlassen. Da will kein Elektron mehr rein oder raus. Lupine ist hat doch was reelles


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Juli 2012)

Donnerstag klingt gut, bin dabei.

Chinaböllererfahrung habe ich auch schon gemacht. Du erinnerst dich an unsere Mondscheinfahrt?


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. Juli 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ich seh mal für Donnerstag ab 1930B8 eine abendliche Ausfahrt vor. Rund um BBQ, KLPM, ggfs. HK alternativ MB. Solange das Wetter hält. Ists absehbar kagge, poste ich hier kurzfristig die Absäge.
> Früh morgends ists zZt herrlich aufm bike. Mit Sonnenuntergang sollte es auch wieder schön sein. Ansonsten hat mich der Chinaböller besser gesagt der Akku verlassen. Da will kein Elektron mehr rein oder raus. Lupine ist hat doch was reelles



Will dabei sein, wenn ich nicht total am A.... bin.


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Juli 2012)

Für die Freunde der gepflegten Unterhaltung!

Extrem geil, hinsetzen, Ton laut, genießen! 

<iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/27729787" width="500" height="350" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe>



Aarrggghhh! Warum klappt das mal wieder nicht ???


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Juli 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/27729787"]http://vimeo.com/27729787[/ame]

Und jetzt?


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Juli 2012)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Donnerstag klingt gut, bin dabei.
> 
> Chinaböllererfahrung habe ich auch schon gemacht. Du erinnerst dich an unsere Mondscheinfahrt?



@Bruder, Noch dabei bei den Temperaturen? Bin z.Zt. noch auffe Arbeit...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Juli 2012)

Ja, sitze gerade im Zug und werde pünktlich vor Ort sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Juli 2012)

Sehr schöne Tour war das heute Abend 

Die Ringelnatter hat die Kröte wieder ausgespuckt und der BJ ist gefahren wie aufgezogen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Juli 2012)

War schon sehr optimistisch vom dem Wurm diesen Brocken fangen zu wollen. Das hatte den Anschein grenzenloser Selbstüberschätzung.


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Juli 2012)

Ja, Mensch stelle sich mal vor, da beißt du in ein Schnitzel und ***FFFupppp*** hat das Schnitzel sich zur Größe der ganzen Schweinekeule aufgeblasen


----------



## obolator (27. Juli 2012)

Was geht am WE? Schon was geplant?


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Juli 2012)

Driften 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuDN2bCIyus"]DC SHOES: KEN BLOCK'S GYMKHANA FIVE: ULTIMATE URBAN PLAYGROUND; SAN FRANCISCO- YouTube[/nomedia]

Der Knabe hat ein paar GpPro's verheizt...


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Juli 2012)

obolator schrieb:


> Was geht am WE? Schon was geplant?



Hängt von der Wetterentwicklung ab. Werde mich im Laufe des Morgen entscheiden und dann posten. Generell: ich war schon seit 5 Wochen nicht mehr am HK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obolator (27. Juli 2012)

Muss am morgen noch ein bißchen was erledigen, ich check aber den Rechner. Wenns geht ehr ab 1300. Ansonsten wie sieht es am So aus?

Hab noch ne connection nach Wiesbaden aufgetan. Hört sich echt vielversprechend an...


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. Juli 2012)

Was geht ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Juli 2012)

Da wir ein Rattfahrn-Club sind, treffen wir uns um 1300B8 zum Rattfahrn.
So schlecht ists da draußen gar nit.


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. Juli 2012)

kombinatschef schrieb:


> da wir ein rattfahrn-club sind, treffen wir uns um 1300b8 zum rattfahrn.
> So schlecht ists da draußen gar nit.



 o.k.


----------



## obolator (28. Juli 2012)

Pack es leider nicht.  Falls einer morgen noch mal bin ich dann dabei.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (28. Juli 2012)

Wenn das Wetter passt, werd Ich Morgen mal Radfahren.
P.S. die Spacer sind heute gekommen.


----------



## Kulminator (28. Juli 2012)

Ich hoffe nicht, dass ihr losgezogen seid? Hier machts gerade runter ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. Juli 2012)

Wir sind los, und es war beeindruckend wie in Sekunden der Trail zum Bächlein wurde, wir sind komplett durchgefahren, geht auch...

Wäre morgen auch am Start.


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Juli 2012)

Das hatte heute was von Finale April 2009 

Oben am Kamm, bei der Bildeiche wurde es dann sehr dunkel und dann ging es ab, in dicken Tropfen / Schnüren.
Irgendwann ists ja dann egal und wenn ich die Brille nicht hätte absetzen müssen, wäre man noch flotter durch die Trail-Wildwasserrinnen nach unten gekommen. Wie Ede schon sagte, es ging auc so


----------



## Kulminator (28. Juli 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wir sind los, und es war beeindruckend wie in Sekunden der Trail zum Bächlein wurde, wir sind komplett durchgefahren, geht auch...



Respekt.  Ich hab irgendwie nur Motivation für trocken und nicht zu heiss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (28. Juli 2012)

Nur so als Info, dem Förster vom HK stinkt die Frequentierung aufm Secret, Gestern hats die ersten Anzeigen gehagelt, er will jetzt was den Secret betrifft durchgreifen. Nähere Infos werden bald oben in/an der Kneipe im Aushang stehen laut Förster. Eventuell erst mal abwarten wie sich das entwickelt. Gruß vom HK


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Juli 2012)

Jetzt hat es innerhalb von 24 Stunden 4 x massiv geschifft. Heute morgen um 6 bin ich raus, die Schotten zumachen. Im Hof stand das Wasser 5cm hoch. Und ein naher Blitzeinschlag hat die Alarmanlage der Karre ausgelöst.
Klinke mich heute für Touren aus, mache was mit der Familie.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. Juli 2012)

Das Wetter ist bis jetzt wirklich nicht gerade doll. Meine Motivation reichte auch gerade mal vom Bett bis zum Sofa.


----------



## Mtb Ede (29. Juli 2012)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Nur so als Info, dem Förster vom HK stinkt die Frequentierung aufm Secret, Gestern hats die ersten Anzeigen gehagelt, er will jetzt was den Secret betrifft durchgreifen. Nähere Infos werden bald oben in/an der Kneipe im Aushang stehen laut Förster. Eventuell erst mal abwarten wie sich das entwickelt. Gruß vom HK



Anzeige? Wofür ? Aber es stimmt schon, 80% aller Biker nutzen den sogenannten Secret.

Ich werde heute vom Biken auch mal Abstand nehmen.


----------



## Kulminator (29. Juli 2012)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Nur so als Info, dem Förster vom HK stinkt die Frequentierung aufm Secret, Gestern hats die ersten Anzeigen gehagelt, er will jetzt was den Secret betrifft durchgreifen. Nähere Infos werden bald oben in/an der Kneipe im Aushang stehen laut Förster. Eventuell erst mal abwarten wie sich das entwickelt. Gruß vom HK



Statt Anzeige sollte er 1 EUR Eintritt für den Secret verlangen. Da kommt was zusammen und wer dort Spass haben will, zahlt auch. Muss man immer die Keule rausholen ?


----------



## Kulminator (29. Juli 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist bis jetzt wirklich nicht gerade doll. Meine Motivation reichte auch gerade mal vom Bett bis zum Sofa.





Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich werde heute vom Biken auch mal Abstand nehmen.



 und ich wollte heute fahren ?? Wetter müsste halten - Regenwahrscheinlichkeit sehr gering. 

Bin *heute um 1300 an der B8* - wer kommt mit?


----------



## Climax_66 (29. Juli 2012)

Anzeige wegen Verstoß des Bayrischen Naturschutz Gesetz Art. 26 Abs. 1.


----------



## Kulminator (29. Juli 2012)

alles Gute, Phil.  

This is your day...


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Juli 2012)

Na, dann schließe ich mich mal an: Igetyou, alles Gute zum Geburtstag !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (29. Juli 2012)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Anzeige wegen Verstoß des Bayrischen Naturschutz Gesetz Art. 26 Abs. 1.



und was ist mit Art 28 Abs 1 im gleichen Gesetz ?? 
Ich zitiere: "(1) Jedermann darf auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur wandern und, soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen, reiten und mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft sowie Krankenfahrstühlen fahren. Den Fußgängern gebührt der Vorrang."


----------



## Mtb Ede (29. Juli 2012)

Noch ein runder Geburtstag, alles Gute Igetyou


----------



## Climax_66 (29. Juli 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> und was ist mit Art 28 Abs 1 im gleichen Gesetz ??
> Ich zitiere: "(1) Jedermann darf auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur wandern und, soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen, reiten und mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft sowie Krankenfahrstühlen fahren. Den Fußgängern gebührt der Vorrang."



Die Definition von Privatwegen sieht beim Förster anders aus als bei unser eins, unter 2m Breite spricht man nicht von Weg sondern von Pfad.
Der Förster hat Rückendeckung von der Stadt Alzenau und ist als Exekutive Gewalt an zu sehen.
Ich wollt euch auch nur informieren von mir aus könnt ihr fahren wo ihr wollt. Verbote sind nur so gut wie die Kontrollen, dies wird sich auch jetzt der Förster denken.


----------



## Igetyou (29. Juli 2012)

Danke Jungs für die Glückwünsche!
Hatte ein super Wochenende am Downhillrennen in Schulenberg!
Danach schön After-Race Party..Heute Sabbat


----------



## Kulminator (31. Juli 2012)

Bike - Wetter !


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. Juli 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Bike - Wetter !



Sowieso...gestern morgen um 600 schon mal nass geworden (Forecast war fehlerbehaftet ). Gestern mittag wars dann schön windig.
Heute morgen ok, aber mit unter 15 Grad in kurz-kurz schon eine gewisse Herausforderung 
Forecast nach meiner Ansicht immer noch fehlerbehaftet, es war heute schon wieder Sommer angekündigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (31. Juli 2012)

Wenn es so bleibt, werde ich heute spätnachmittags bzw abends auf heimischen Pfaden eine Runde drehen


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Juli 2012)

so so


----------



## Kulminator (31. Juli 2012)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> so so



Klingt fast wie ja ja ...


----------



## Kulminator (31. Juli 2012)

Komm doch mit


----------



## Kulminator (31. Juli 2012)

Sonst jemand Interesse?


----------



## Kulminator (31. Juli 2012)




----------



## Kulminator (31. Juli 2012)

....


----------



## Kulminator (31. Juli 2012)

5000


----------



## Mtb Ede (31. Juli 2012)

Warum ich heute nicht Mtb fahre...


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. Juli 2012)

Wie wäre es denn mal am Samstag mit einem Klassenausflug nach Klingenberg ? Steht noch seit Mai aus. Trails bergauf und bergab inkl. Einkehr oben und Weinberg-Durchquerung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. August 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mal am Samstag mit einem Klassenausflug nach Klingenberg ? Steht noch seit Mai aus. Trails bergauf und bergab inkl. Einkehr oben und Weinberg-Durchquerung.


Bin am WE in Thüringen . Die Schwiegermutter hat Geburtstag.
Klingenberg würd Ich trotzdem gerne machen.


----------



## Kulminator (1. August 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Bin am WE in Thüringen . Die Schwiegermutter hat Geburtstag.
> Klingenberg würd Ich trotzdem gerne machen.



Bei mir gehts dieses WE auch nicht. Lass uns einandermal nach Klingenberg...


----------



## Kulminator (1. August 2012)

Für die Freunde der körperlichen Ertüchtigung nach Feierabend:

heute abend *NR. Treffpunkt 1800 Westbahnhof. 1830 B8 *(B8 aber nur, wenn bis ca 1745 eine Zusage erfolgt - sonst fahren wir nicht an der B8 vorbei). 

Ziel: HK - Ritt des neuen Pfades...


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. August 2012)

bin um die Uhrzeit bereits körperlich ertüchtigt vom Nachhauseweg und habe ein Grill-Date mit meiner Holden.


----------



## Igetyou (1. August 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Für die Freunde der körperlichen Ertüchtigung nach Feierabend:
> 
> heute abend *NR. Treffpunkt 1800 Westbahnhof. 1830 B8 *(B8 aber nur, wenn bis ca 1745 eine Zusage erfolgt - sonst fahren wir nicht an der B8 vorbei).
> 
> Ziel: HK - Ritt des neuen Pfades...


 
Check!!
Oben aufm HK ein lecker Weizen!


----------



## Kulminator (1. August 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Check!!
> Oben aufm HK ein lecker Weizen!



Freibier oleoleole


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. August 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Für die Freunde der körperlichen Ertüchtigung nach Feierabend:
> 
> heute abend *NR. Treffpunkt 1800 Westbahnhof. 1830 B8 *(B8 aber nur, wenn bis ca 1745 eine Zusage erfolgt - sonst fahren wir nicht an der B8 vorbei).
> 
> Ziel: HK - Ritt des neuen Pfades...



Klingt gut, ist mir aber zu früh. Auch wenn schönes Wetter ist, mein Arbeitgeber erbittet meine ungeteilte Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. August 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mal am Samstag mit einem Klassenausflug nach Klingenberg ? Steht noch seit Mai aus. Trails bergauf und bergab inkl. Einkehr oben und Weinberg-Durchquerung.



Ich bin dabei


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. August 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei



Bene, dann machen wir das. Vllt. wollen die Damen ja mit nach Klingenberg (zu Fuss) - ich frag mal.
Übrigens, keine Garantie daß ich die Wege alle wiederfinde, wir müssen ein wenig exploren.
Feinabsprache auch wegen Wetter dann bei Zeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (2. August 2012)

Ne fette Feierabendrunde übern HK mit Phil gestern gedreht. 
Und dabei nette neue Leutchen kennengelernt. 

Für nächste Woche Mittwoch abend mit Lugga eine Flughafenumrundung gecheckt. Abfahrt ist 1830 bei Lugga. Ich nehm Phil mit - dann ist meine Kiste schon voll. Lugga, besorgst du Kaltgetränke  für danach? Wer ist noch dabei?


----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Lugga, besorgst du Kaltgetränke  für danach?



Ei sicher...wollen wir danach noch grillen? wobei's dann schon spät wird


----------



## fastmike (2. August 2012)

@kulminator & igetyou: ich fande die leutchen auch sehr nett und entspannt.


----------



## Igetyou (2. August 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Ne fette Feierabendrunde übern HK mit Phil gestern gedreht.
> Und dabei nette neue Leutchen kennengelernt.
> 
> Für nächste Woche Mittwoch abend mit Lugga eine Flughafenumrundung gecheckt. Abfahrt ist 1830 bei Lugga. Ich nehm Phil mit - dann ist meine Kiste schon voll. Lugga, besorgst du Kaltgetränke  für danach? Wer ist noch dabei?



BÄÄÄÄMM
War wirklich gut gestern!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. August 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Ne fette Feierabendrunde übern HK mit Phil gestern gedreht.
> Und dabei nette neue Leutchen kennengelernt.
> 
> Für nächste Woche Mittwoch abend mit Lugga eine Flughafenumrundung gecheckt. Abfahrt ist 1830 bei Lugga. Ich nehm Phil mit - dann ist meine Kiste schon voll. Lugga, besorgst du Kaltgetränke  für danach? Wer ist noch dabei?



Ich hätte ja schon Lust mitzukommen, aber ihr fahrt ja schon kurz nach dem Mittagessen los. Sage kurzfristig Bescheid ob ich es schaffe.


----------



## Kulminator (2. August 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> BÄÄÄÄMM
> War wirklich gut gestern!



Bist du noch im 601 Rausch? Hat bei mir auch etwas gedauert, das erste Fahrerlebnis zu verdauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (2. August 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Bist du noch im 601 Rausch? Hat bei mir auch etwas gedauert, das erste Fahrerlebnis zu verdauen...



Ähäm, aha !? Nur Partnertausch oder was eigenes


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. August 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Bene, dann machen wir das. Vllt. wollen die Damen ja mit nach Klingenberg (zu Fuss) - ich frag mal.
> Übrigens, keine Garantie daß ich die Wege alle wiederfinde, wir müssen ein wenig exploren.
> Feinabsprache auch wegen Wetter dann bei Zeiten.



Ede, mein Frauchen zieht zurück, muß sich am Samstag um was kümmern. D.h. wir zwei konzentrieren uns voll auf den Bikeausflug. Ich kann fahren.


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. August 2012)

SW im Overdrive Modus 

https://vimeo.com/46775162


----------



## Kulminator (2. August 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ähäm, aha !? Nur Partnertausch oder was eigenes



nur Partnertausch...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. August 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> SW im Overdrive Modus
> 
> https://vimeo.com/46775162



In dem Modus wirkt das Heimatrevier ganz anders. Nette Perspektive.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. August 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> SW im Overdrive Modus
> 
> https://vimeo.com/46775162



Zu viel Energie Drinks Intus oder?


----------



## Kulminator (3. August 2012)

Wo ist der 'gefällt mir' Button?


----------



## Kulminator (3. August 2012)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ei sicher...wollen wir danach noch grillen? wobei's dann schon spät wird



Gute Idee, wird aber dann dich zu spät.


----------



## Igetyou (3. August 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Bist du noch im 601 Rausch? Hat bei mir auch etwas gedauert, das erste Fahrerlebnis zu verdauen...



Ne im 601 Rausch bin ich nicht.
Das Bike fährt sich jedoch wirklich gut!

Ich bin doch eher aufm Downsizing Trip.
Trainiert die Skills!


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. August 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ede, mein Frauchen zieht zurück, muß sich am Samstag um was kümmern. D.h. wir zwei konzentrieren uns voll auf den Bikeausflug. Ich kann fahren.



O.k., wann wollen wir los, kommst Du zu mir ?
Vergiss die schußsichere Sonnencreme nicht! (Förster,Winzer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (3. August 2012)

Ja, gar wechselhaft ist das Weibsvolk  
Jetzt kann sie doch ab 1200. Wenn also M. auch noch will / Zeit hat können wir auch zu Viert fahren, Bikes hinten drauf. Die Damen können durch Klingenberg traben und wir durch die Wälder.
Also, beide Optionen möglich. Lass uns mal posten oder telefon. Generell, mit Damen wäre ich um 1230 bei Dir, ohne geht dann auch früher, alles ab 1130. Sonnencreme geht klar.


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. August 2012)

Die M. hat um 1200 einen Friseur Termin, Dauer min. 2 Std.,wollte Sie da noch hinfahren also wäre 1230 o.k.


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. August 2012)

Dank dem Mömlinger MTB Club, und Erdi01 sind der Kombi und ich heute die bis jetzt schönste Tour in diesem Jahr gefahren.

Die Mömlinger haben einen top ausgeschilderten sehr abwechslungsreichen
MTB Rundkurs geschaffen der seinesgleichen sucht.


----------



## sonoma (4. August 2012)

Hallo Leute,

mein Name ist Ingo und ich wohne in Ronneburg nähe Langenselbold und suche eine Möglichkeit mich bei einer Gruppe einzuklinken  bin 40 Jahre Jung und noch Fit bzw. ich arbeite daran 

komme übrigens aus dem Spessart und erst seit kurzem hier in der Gegend unterwegs.

Beste Grüße

Ingo

PS. hätte Morgen Lust auf eine kleine Tour


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. August 2012)

Na, dann mal herzlich Willkommen im Forum 

Immer reinschauen, wir posten ja meistens wenns aufs bike geht.
Samstags um 1300 am Parkplatz B8 zwischen Kahl und HU-Großauheim / Neuwirtshaus ist der normale Treffpunkt. Es sei denn wir verabreden uns zu einem anderen Ausflug, wie heute in den Odenwald.

Und 40 ist mal überhaupt kein Problem. Komm erst mal in mein Alter


----------



## sonoma (4. August 2012)

na dann werde ich mal Samstags kommen  Super und danke für Deine Antwort. 

Beste Grüße
Ingo


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. August 2012)

Hier mal eine kleine Urlaubs-Nachlese...


Mache mich dann baldigst an den Schnitt der heutigen Odenwald-Sause


----------



## sonoma (4. August 2012)

habt Ihr auch eine Anfängergruppe für mich  wegen Deinem Video


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. August 2012)

Finale ist halt Finale, feines Video  Kombi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (5. August 2012)

Hier schon mal das Preview der allerletzten Aktion 

Fehlen noch Ede's Standbilder "Geile Abfahrt" und dann werde ich noch mal das letzte Tourendrittel, speziell am Steinbruch aufnehmen müssen mad: 32GB SD Karte war voll)


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. August 2012)

Ist das mit der Flughafenrunde morgen noch aktuell?


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2012)

ich geh davon aus


----------



## Kulminator (7. August 2012)

Ich auch... Wollte eh nochmal darauf hinweisen...


----------



## Kulminator (7. August 2012)

Morgen Abend Flughafenumrundung, Lugga führt, Treffpunkt 1830 Neuisenburg, in HU müssen wir gegen 1800 los. Bisher sind nur Lugga, Phil und ich am Start.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. August 2012)

Ich komme direkt von der Arbeit nach N.I.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (7. August 2012)

Ich kann leider ned.
Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß.

// rocky


----------



## Uni560 (7. August 2012)

Hmm.. Mit Luca wollte ich auch schonmal fahren. Nur zu der Zeit zu der wir geschrieben haben war es ein wenig verregneter ^^

Die Tour morgen wird ne Konditionstour? Hmmm...... die Uhrzeit hört sich echt machbar an. Dann würd ich auch mal ein paar mehr Wölfe kennenlernen.


----------



## Erdi01 (7. August 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Morgen Abend Flughafenumrundung, Lugga führt, Treffpunkt 1830 Neuisenburg,


Treffpunkt wo in N-I ? 

Könnt auch für mich von Interesse sein und eine Möglichkeit den Ein oder Anderen mal wieder zu sehen


----------



## Hot Rod1 (7. August 2012)

Gude,
wir lassen uns ein paar Trikots designen....die Dinger gibt es in kurz (freeride-variante) und lang (DH-Variante) und wir werden die Jerseys für jeden der Interesse hat personalisieren. D.H. eigener Name und Nummer
Die Kosten pro Jersey werden zwischen 45 und 60 Euro liegen. Der eine oder Andere wollte noch zusätzlich das Freireiter-Logo auf der Brust haben, das werden wir dann im Anschluss realisieren

Wer Interesse hat, soll sich bitte bis Ende der Woche (12.08.) per PN bei mir melden. Mit Namens- und Nummerwunsch!






Gruß
Marco
__________________
www.freireiten-ffm.de
http://www.bikeloc.de


----------



## Kulminator (7. August 2012)

Treffpunkt bei Luggas Landsitz.

2 wichtige Regeln:
- keine Bikes unter 14 Kilo
- nie schneller fahren als ich...


----------



## Uni560 (7. August 2012)

Kulminator, das mit dem "keine Bikes unter 14 Kg" bekomme ich vllt gerade so hin. Darf ich mit ner Trinkflasche tricksen?


----------



## Igetyou (7. August 2012)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Gude,
> wir lassen uns ein paar Trikots designen....die Dinger gibt es in kurz (freeride-variante) und lang (DH-Variante) und wir werden die Jerseys für jeden der Interesse hat personalisieren. D.H. eigener Name und Nummer
> Die Kosten pro Jersey werden zwischen 45 und 60 Euro liegen. Der eine oder Andere wollte noch zusätzlich das Freireiter-Logo auf der Brust haben, das werden wir dann im Anschluss realisieren
> 
> ...



Melde mich über Whats App bei dir!!


----------



## Erdi01 (7. August 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Treffpunkt bei Luggas Landsitz.
> 
> 2 wichtige Regeln:
> - keine Bikes unter 14 Kilo
> - nie schneller fahren als ich...



Was mim Gemini um den Airport  

Aber mir müßt mal einer Luggas Landsitz näher bringen  Gern auch per PN.


----------



## Igetyou (7. August 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Treffpunkt bei Luggas Landsitz.
> 
> 2 wichtige Regeln:
> - keine Bikes unter 14 Kilo
> - nie schneller fahren als ich...



Meins wiegt sub. 13 kg
Fahre dafür mit wenig Reifendruck!!


----------



## Kulminator (7. August 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Meins wiegt sub. 13 kg
> Fahre dafür mit wenig Reifendruck!!



Nee, du fährst ohne Reifen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (7. August 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Was mim Gemini um den Airport
> 
> Aber mir müßt mal einer Luggas Landsitz näher bringen  Gern auch per PN.



PN haste schon


----------



## Marc555 (7. August 2012)

So ne Kagge!
Will auch mit....

555


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Treffpunkt bei Luggas Landsitz.
> 
> 2 wichtige Regeln:
> - keine Bikes unter 14 Kilo
> - nie schneller fahren als ich...



die regeln gefallen mir  
aber du darfst nicht schneller als ich fahrn 


ein weg den wir fahren werden  ist ziemlich zugewuchert, also irgendwas langärmeliges mitbringen das für den weg angezogen werden kann


@triple5: mit dir, deinem junior und meinem junior muß eh mal zusammen gefahren werden

@all: komm grad aus dem Taunus, da ist's derzeit ausgesprochen schick. wie wär's am we mit ner kleinen tour?


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. August 2012)

Macht morgen mal...
kann nicht (rechtzeitig) dazu kommen da Arbeiten. Aber so der Wettergott will bin ich morgen auch mit dem Rad zur Arbeit unterwegs.


----------



## Uni560 (7. August 2012)

Danke für die Benachrichtigung Luca 
Ich muss leider morgen kurzfristig entscheiden, da ich im Training soeben meine Schulter gut verletzt habe. Das passt mir ja gerade super gut in den Kram...


----------



## Uni560 (8. August 2012)

Ach Mensch .. so gerne ich mitgefahren wäre, aber ich gönne der Schulter lieber noch Ruhe. 
Mag ja gesund nach Saalbach fahren.

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß heute


----------



## Erdi01 (8. August 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> PN haste schon


Danke! Bei mir passt soweit alles, ich werde in NI erscheihnen ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. August 2012)

So, ich mach jetzt auch Feierabend und auf den Weg. Bis gleich.


----------



## Marc555 (8. August 2012)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @triple5: mit dir, deinem junior und meinem junior muß eh mal zusammen gefahren werden



Gerne, leider ist für mich die Bergabsaison gelaufen. Ich kann frühstens in 8 Wochen wieder kurbeln und dann auch nur easy going. 
Double 5 wird allerdings auch hin und wieder supportet und nach BF oder WB gefahren. 

Gruß
555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (9. August 2012)

So ein Freireiter, Eisbären, Wölfe und Friends Event hat was 

Lucca: Vielen Dank für die klasse Bewirtung.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. August 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> So ein Freireiter, Eisbären, Wölfe und Friends Event hat was
> 
> Lucca: Vielen Dank für die klasse Bewirtung.



na du darfst ja jetzt wohl nicht mehr mitfahren 

hat mir gut gefallen, das schreit nach wiederholung!


----------



## Kulminator (9. August 2012)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> na du darfst ja jetzt wohl nicht mehr mitfahren



Echt? Wieso?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. August 2012)

Coole Runde mit netten Zeitgenossen. War ein sehr entspannter Abend.
Und ein ganz großer Dank an den Gastgeber für das Catering. perfect.


----------



## Erdi01 (9. August 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> So ein Freireiter, Eisbären, Wölfe und Friends Event hat was
> 
> Lucca: Vielen Dank für die klasse Bewirtung.


Da kann ich mich nur voll und ganz anschließen! Mehr Leute angetroffen als erdacht und mit dem "Danach" noch überrascht. Danke an die Gastgeber


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. August 2012)

http://player.vimeo.com/video/46980674

Mal sehen ob das einbetten diesmal klappt

Nee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (9. August 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> http://player.vimeo.com/video/46980674
> 
> Mal sehen ob das einbetten diesmal klappt
> 
> Nee...


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. August 2012)

Hab mir grade ein Aecht Schlenkerla aufgemacht  legger

Äh, SPW, mein Münchner Kumpel ist am SA hier und wenn wir SO wieder klar kucke können wollen wir ne Runde drehen.
Wetter soll ja bestens sein.
Wer ist mit dabei (ggfs. MÖ1 fahren), wäre die einmalige Gelegenheit FÜNF Zahnarztbikes zusammen auf den Trail zu kriegen.


----------



## Kulminator (9. August 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hab mir grade ein Aecht Schlenkerla aufgemacht  legger
> 
> Äh, SPW, mein Münchner Kumpel ist am SA hier und wenn wir SO wieder klar kucke können wollen wir ne Runde drehen.
> Wetter soll ja bestens sein.
> Wer ist mit dabei (ggfs. MÖ1 fahren), wäre die einmalige Gelegenheit FÜNF Zahnarztbikes zusammen auf den Trail zu kriegen.



Schlenkerla? Wo haste das denn her? Gibts das am SA? 

SO bin ich nachmittags schon verplant... 
Morgen abend NR? Jemand Böcke?


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. August 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Schlenkerla? Wo haste das denn her? Gibts das am SA?



Hat mir mein Weib aus BA mit gebracht 

Das hier gefällt. Kann man bestimmt buchen 

http://www.graubuenden.ch/index.php...utm_medium=display&utm_campaign=bikehelden-de


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. August 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Morgen abend NR? Jemand Böcke?



Was schwebt dir vor, wann soll's losgehen?


----------



## Kulminator (10. August 2012)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was schwebt dir vor, wann soll's losgehen?



Zu moderater Zeit Feierabend machen und spätestens um 1700 - 1730 auf dem Bike sitzen. Ziel: HK


----------



## Uni560 (10. August 2012)

So .. melde mich wieder zurück mit fast komplett ausgeheilter Schulter. (Zumindest versuche ich mir das einzureden .. sehe ich dann morgen  :-/)
Ist jemand von euch morgen in Stromberg am Start? Dort ist morgen Eröffnung der "No Jokes"-Strecke. Bin morgen ab 9 - 9:30 Uhr dort.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. August 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Zu moderater Zeit Feierabend machen und spätestens um 1700 - 1730 auf dem Bike sitzen. Ziel: HK



Mal sehen wann ich hier rauskomme, melde mch später noch mal.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. August 2012)

So, geschafft, Wochenende.

Kulmi, ich bin dabei. 17.30 h an der Kreuzung Birkenhainer / X11?


----------



## Kulminator (10. August 2012)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> So, geschafft, Wochenende.
> 
> Kulmi, ich bin dabei. 17.30 h an der Kreuzung Birkenhainer / X11?



Wird knapp, besser 1745 an besagtem Orte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (10. August 2012)

Bin raus.Sonntag gehts wieder nach Morzine


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. August 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wird knapp, besser 1745 an besagtem Orte...



Alles klar, bis gleich.


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. August 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hab mir grade ein Aecht Schlenkerla aufgemacht  legger
> 
> Äh, SPW, mein Münchner Kumpel ist am SA hier und wenn wir SO wieder klar kucke können wollen wir ne Runde drehen.
> Wetter soll ja bestens sein.
> Wer ist mit dabei (ggfs. MÖ1 fahren), wäre die einmalige Gelegenheit FÜNF Zahnarztbikes zusammen auf den Trail zu kriegen.



Würde versuchen morgens aus MA los zu fahren um mittags dabei zu sein.


----------



## Kulminator (10. August 2012)

hab dem Bruder heute den HK von einer ganz anderen Seite gezeigt  

von vorne hört man wenig Gutes


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. August 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> hab dem Bruder heute den HK von einer ganz anderen Seite gezeigt
> 
> von vorne hört man wenig Gutes



War ne geschmeidige Runde heute Abend.


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. August 2012)

Ist uns der Sofasurfer irgendwo abhanden gekommen? Schon lange nichts mehr gehört - in Frankreich arbeiten wo andere Urlaub machen oder Internet kaputt?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. August 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ist uns der Sofasurfer irgendwo abhanden gekommen? Schon lange nichts mehr gehört - in Frankreich arbeiten wo andere Urlaub machen oder Internet kaputt?


Bin noch da. Urlaub habe Ich erst übernächste Woche. 
Leider Privat was um die Ohren und die Arbeit lässt mich auch nicht in ruhe.

Bis heute Abend.

Morgen kann ich auch nicht Biken.. anderen Termin.


----------



## Kulminator (11. August 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Bin noch da. Urlaub habe Ich erst übernächste Woche.
> Leider Privat was um die Ohren und die Arbeit lässt mich auch nicht in ruhe.
> 
> Bis heute Abend.
> ...



ja ja, rechtzeitig zu  und  ist der Kerl wieder aufgetaucht...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. August 2012)

Guten Morgen. Aufstehen. Fernsehgartenzeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. August 2012)

Fernbedienung liegt bereit.......

Toller Abend Gestern. Danke nochmals Kombi 

P.S. Der NoJoke Trail in Stromberg wurde eingeweit. Besuch scheint pflicht zu sein.


----------



## Kulminator (12. August 2012)

klasse Event gestern abend  Ganz dickes Lob an Kombi. 

Stromberg: kommendes WE?  

Und wie gestern abgesprochen: Mittwoch NR 1830 B8.


----------



## Uni560 (12. August 2012)

War gestern in Stromberg, hab den No Jokes nur beäugt und Wild Hog gefahren.
Bin nächsten Samstag wieder da.


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. August 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> klasse Event gestern abend  Ganz dickes Lob an Kombi.
> 
> Stromberg: kommendes WE?
> 
> Und wie gestern abgesprochen: Mittwoch NR 1830 B8.



Oder Mö1, ist genau Dein Ding.

Mi 1830 B8 sollte klappen.

Auf der dunklen Seite des HK war heute nur die erste Welle nach der Bank blockiert, ansonsten schöner Ritt mit Kombi und Dieter.


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. August 2012)

Männer, der Fernsehgarten war 'ne echte Jungmännerfolter 

Warm von oben, Platte verbrannt, Bier lauwarm, dann hat so ne Heulboje 'Loona' geträllert da ists einem heiß und kalt den Rücken runterglaufen  Kaum einer U50, außer die armen Enkelkinder, die mitmußten 

Nachlese von gestern:

Auf dem Bett gelegen nach 200. Dicke Birne heute morgen, sonst alles senkrecht. Restefuttern. Der geilen SPW-Kuchen haben wir heute nachmittag restlos niedergemacht. Naja restlos, etwas Marzipanhülle haben wir noch vorher runtergekratzt. War super lecker, Vielen Dank auch für die sonstigen Gaben


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. August 2012)

Ich habe mich heute am See von der tollen Völlerei erholt. Gerüchten zufolge wurde Moby Dick im Krotzenburger See gesichtet. 

Danke für den netten Abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (12. August 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Oder Mö1, ist genau Dein Ding.



Meinetwegen auch beides? Sa Stromberg, Sonntag Mö1?


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. August 2012)

Heute unseren Campingplatz wieder genullt & geräumt.

Habe mich dann am Nachmittag dem Resteessen und anschließend einer großen Kalorienverbrennungstour gewidmet.
Ich kann verkünden: mit viel Umwegen auf den HK über die ein- und andere Speedabfahrt weiter - der Z-Trail ist wieder furztrocken, im oberen Abschnitt stark mit Brennesseln zugewachsen *outch*, danach mit heftigen Längsrinnen gespickt so daß man schon ein bissi aufpassen muß 

Ab morgen gehts dann wieder Vollgas voraus


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. August 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Meinetwegen auch beides? Sa Stromberg, Sonntag Mö1?



Von mir aus gerne.


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. August 2012)

Samstag halte ich mir frei MÖ1 oder Stromberg. Sonntag bin ich verplant.


----------



## Kulminator (13. August 2012)

Besprechen wir Mittwoch abend beim NR? 
Wer ist am Start?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. August 2012)

Icke...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. August 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Besprechen wir Mittwoch abend beim NR?
> Wer ist am Start?



Um halb sieben am Parkplatz wird mir etwas knapp. 18.45 h an der bekannten Waldkreuzung?


----------



## Kulminator (14. August 2012)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Um halb sieben am Parkplatz wird mir etwas knapp. 18.45 h an der bekannten Waldkreuzung?



Ok


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. August 2012)




----------



## Mtb Ede (14. August 2012)

Ich bin morgen auch dabei. 1830, B8.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (14. August 2012)

Bald werden solche Veranstaltungen anmeldepflichtig 

Wollst ihr morgen den TS sehen?


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. August 2012)

Ts = ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. August 2012)

Melde mich für morgen ab, habe eine Mission zu erfüllen. Stehe bis kommenden Mittwoch unter Hochspannung. Samstag halte ich aber aufrecht - am liebsten MÖ1. Kurze Anreise, uphill & Trails


----------



## Kulminator (14. August 2012)

Sa Mö geht iO. TS = Top Secret


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. August 2012)

Mainzt du den Trail, der von Dings nach Bumms führt? Der ist absolut empfehlenswert. 

15 km Rundweg und immer nur bergauf.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (15. August 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> .......
> 
> Wollst ihr morgen den TS sehen?


Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 
Wenn ich schon mal mitfahr  muss ein Highlight drinn sein.


----------



## Kulminator (15. August 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> Wenn ich schon mal mitfahr  muss ein Highlight drinn sein.



Mit Bruder, Ede und Kulmi haste 3 Highlights ....


----------



## Kulminator (15. August 2012)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> 15 km Rundweg und immer nur bergauf.



Genau... und hochkurbeln musste auch noch


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. August 2012)

Das hat man davon, wenn man das Kleingedruckte nicht liest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velo_Steffen (15. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ein Freund von mir und ich würden heute Abend gerne bei Euch mitradeln. Ist das möglich + wo ist der Treffpunkt genau?

VG
Steffen


----------



## Kulminator (15. August 2012)

Wir treffen uns um 1830 an der Parkbucht an der B8 zwischen Neuwirtshaus und Kahl.


----------



## Velo_Steffen (15. August 2012)

Klasse! Vielen Dank für die Info! 
Bis später
Steffen


----------



## sonoma (16. August 2012)

fährt jemand Morgen so ab 16:00Uhr hätte Lust und Zeit wieder mal meine Knochen zu bewegen am Samstag und Sonntag bin ich in der Sporthalle und kann leider die Sonne nicht nutzen


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. August 2012)

Wann blasen wir am Samstag zum Sammeln & Abfahrt?
Macht Euch schon mal Gedanken...
Nach rd. 2/3 der Strecke können wir einkehren.

Angesagte Temperaturen schrecken mich nicht. Nach dem kackFrühsommer ists jetzt wenigstens warm-heiß und auf große Protektorenmitnahme können wir eh verzichten.


----------



## Kulminator (16. August 2012)

Mir egal, wann es Sa losgehen soll. Ede, wann soll ich dich einladen? Sofa hat sich ja ausgeklinkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (16. August 2012)

Das erwartet uns:


----------



## Kulminator (17. August 2012)

Sieht interessant aus...


----------



## Igetyou (17. August 2012)

Heute Abend Nightride?
Bin wieder aus Viva la France zurück!
War saugeil.


----------



## Igetyou (17. August 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Das erwartet uns:



Fett!!


----------



## Erdi01 (17. August 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Das erwartet uns:



KLASSE!

Bekomme ich direkt wieder Lust auf Mö1  Habe mich für morgen aber schon auf Kotelettpfad eingeschossen, sonst wäre ich jetzt direkt mitgekommen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. August 2012)

Mö1 Startzeit 1100 ? Ist mir aber auch egal, wie Ihr wollt.


----------



## Kulminator (17. August 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Mö1 Startzeit 1100 ? Ist mir aber auch egal, wie Ihr wollt.



Passt! Lieber etwas früher los...


----------



## Kulminator (17. August 2012)

Phil ist auch raus. Ede ich bin morgen um 1100 bei dir. Kombi was ist mit dir?


----------



## Igetyou (17. August 2012)

Ne kleinere runde im örtlichen Wald wäre okay


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. August 2012)

Dann sind wir morgen wohl zu dritt Ri, Odenwald. Bietet sich doch wieder der Anhänger/Träger an. 11 Uhr. Wenn wir nur mit einer Karre anfahren wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (17. August 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Phil ist auch raus. Ede ich bin morgen um 1100 bei dir. Kombi was ist mit dir?



Hatte mit dem Kombi telefoniert das ich Ihn morgen um 1100 abhole, wenn Phil mitfährt.
Kulmi: Hol Du doch den Kombi um 1100 und kommt dann zu mir, ich fahr dann selber.


----------



## Kulminator (18. August 2012)

Ok, bin um 11 beim Kombi


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. August 2012)

Dobre, je do tak!

Nehme die GoPro wieder mit, brauche noch die Abfahrten vom letzten Drittel  und ein paar Shots von den Buddies.

Sofa, wenn Du mit dem VR claimen gehst, fragt doch mal nach ob nicht die VR Nabe verkehrt herum montiert wurde (L mit R vertauscht) würde einiges erklären, denn die Abschlußscheiben sind ja mit R/L Gewinde versehen, das VR hat ja eine bevorzugte Drehrichtung und wenn L/R vertauscht wurde, dann kann es sein daß sich die Gewinde bei nicht ausreichender Selbsthemmung sich mal von selbst festziehen


----------



## Kulminator (18. August 2012)

Ede, du hattest recht. Mö1 ist genau mein Ding


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. August 2012)

_Guten Morgen, liebe Gemeinde!!!_
Sachtemal, wann war heute Abfahrt? Hier fängt das Chaos langsam an zu wuchern und ich will dann doch nicht als einziges Männchen unter fünfzehn Weibchen zu Hause sein 


Gestrige Ausfahrt gut weggesteckt  und ein Ziel in greifbarer Nähe


----------



## Kulminator (19. August 2012)

kombinatschef schrieb:


> _guten morgen, liebe gemeinde!!!_
> sachtemal, wann war heute abfahrt?



1200 b8


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. August 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> 1200 b8



Ich erinnere mich dunkel


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. August 2012)

Bestätige 1200 B8. Hitzeschlacht am Aitsch Kay.

15 Weibchen...hmm. F.....Sprite hoch 2.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. August 2012)

Mir ist's heute zu warm. Lege mich stattdessen auf den faulen Pelz.

Ggf. morgen abend NR ab 18.30 / 19.00 h im Hausrevier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (19. August 2012)

Jetzt Hitzefrei...7 Weibchen sind immer noch da und haben ein mächtiges Chaos angerichtet 

Im Wald war es ja ganz o.k., lecker warm aber mit einem Lüftchen zu ertragen. Eben eine schöne Hochsommer-Runde


----------



## Kulminator (19. August 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Jetzt Hitzefrei...7 Weibchen sind immer noch da und haben ein mächtiges Chaos angerichtet
> 
> Im Wald war es ja ganz o.k., lecker warm aber mit einem Lüftchen zu ertragen. Eben eine schöne Hochsommer-Runde



Ist noch Sprite da?


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. August 2012)

auf Damentoiletten sieht`s meistens schlimmer aus, als bei den Herren...

Kombi: mit Deiner Power kommst Du doch klar mit den Damen...

Ein gloreiches Bike WE neigt sich dem Ende zu, die Frontlinie konnte weiter nach Bayern verschoben werden, Home Trail wurde mit viel Schweiss zurück erobert...


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. August 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ein gloreiches Bike WE neigt sich dem Ende zu, die Frontlinie konnte weiter nach Bayern verschoben werden, Home Trail wurde mit viel Schweiss zurück erobert...



Yess !!!


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. August 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Ist noch Sprite da?



Sprite war heute morgen schon aus


----------



## Kulminator (19. August 2012)

Nachlese von Mö1. 
Suche Lenker in Breite 48


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (20. August 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Nachlese von Mö1.
> Suche Lenker in Breite 48



Für solche Probleme gibt es den Rocky-Trick.


----------



## Marc555 (20. August 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> _Guten Morgen, liebe Gemeinde!!!_
> Sachtemal, wann war heute Abfahrt? Hier fängt das Chaos langsam an zu wuchern und ich will dann doch nicht als einziges Männchen unter fünfzehn Weibchen zu Hause sein




Oh, wohnste jetzt in der Playboy Mansion? Sollen wir dich jetzt Hugh rufen?

555


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (21. August 2012)

So, muss das Vorderrad + Gabel abgeben. Bekomme die Steckachse nicht mehr raus. Entweder das Gewinde in der Gabel oder der Steckachse ist kaputt 
Werde dann zu Jan fahren und alles abgeben.



Marc555 schrieb:


> Oh, wohnste jetzt in der Playboy Mansion? Sollen wir dich jetzt Hugh rufen?
> 
> 555


Playboy Mansion in meiner nähe ?? Und ich habe nichts gemerkt!?! Ich werde alt.


----------



## Kulminator (21. August 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> So, muss das Vorderrad + Gabel abgeben. Bekomme die Steckachse nicht mehr raus. Entweder das Gewinde in der Gabel oder der Steckachse ist kaputt



war ja fast schon klar, dass das passieren muss 
Gruss an Jan, wenn du dort bist...


----------



## Velo_Steffen (22. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

geht Ihr heute Abend wieder radeln? Thomas, Mara und ich wären dabei.

VG
Steffen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. August 2012)

Zu spät gesehen. Wetter wäre sicher genial gewesen.

Ist jemand am Samstag auf dem MUF? Vielleicht könnte man sich treffen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. August 2012)

Nach der deutlichen, nächtlichen Abkühlung war heute morgen nicht mehr kurz-kurz angesagt. Longsleeve & buff um den Hals waren angebracht 
Dafür ists jetzt ja wieder wunderbar und ich freue mich aufs Heimradeln in der Sonne 

Wochenende kommt schon bald...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (24. August 2012)

Ich meld mich mal für ne Woche ab. Urlaub  Trip in die Toskana. Bischen relaxen.

Vorderrad ist abgegeben. Warte auf Reperatur.


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. August 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ich meld mich mal für ne Woche ab. Urlaub  Trip in die Toskana. Bischen relaxen.
> 
> Vorderrad ist abgegeben. Warte auf Reperatur.



Dann hoffen wir für 1. und 2. das Beste 
Zu 1. Was machen jetzt die Pussies allein zu Haus?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (24. August 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Dann hoffen wir für 1. und 2. das Beste
> Zu 1. Was machen jetzt die Pussies allein zu Haus?


Der Dosenöffner wurde durch ein anderen Dosenöffner ersetzt.
Die guten alten Nachbarn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (24. August 2012)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ist jemand am Samstag auf dem MUF? Vielleicht könnte man sich treffen.



Ja, wir sind dort verabredet. Vielleicht trifft man sich dort


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. August 2012)

Morgen nach Wetterlage...keine weite Anreise, einfach unkompliziert bügeln gehn. Wald dürfte angefeuchtet sein, mit Staubwolken ist nicht mehr zu rechnen


----------



## Igetyou (24. August 2012)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/santa-cruz-bicycles-test-lab.html

Wer es jetzt immer noch nicht glaubt hat das 1 mal 1 auch nicht kapiert


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. August 2012)

War bekannt  aber ich glaube immer noch daß es ein fake ist da keiner der Brüder eine Schutzbrille aufhat, wie es sonst in USA-Land vorgeschrieben ist


----------



## Igetyou (24. August 2012)

Nicht jedes Unternehmen arbeitet nach Lean und dem ganzen 5S Zeugs! 

Ich glaube die Bikebrance arbeitet noch recht Freestyle !


----------



## Kulminator (24. August 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/santa-cruz-bicycles-test-lab.html
> 
> Wer es jetzt immer noch nicht glaubt hat das 1 mal 1 auch nicht kapiert



Santa Cruz kann keine vernünftigen Alurahmen herstellen - das ist doch die Botschaft. Wenn ich mir die Rahmenkonstruktion ansehe, wundert mich das Ergebnis in keinster Weise.


----------



## Igetyou (24. August 2012)

Santa Cruz sind übelste geil!Das Alu Nomad ist genauso eine Coladose wie dein 601!
Ich denke das sie schon fit sind im Engineering!


----------



## Kulminator (24. August 2012)

schau doch mal, wo das Nomad Carbon gebrochen ist bzw wo das Alu sich verbiegt. Dort sind die Schwachstellen im Rahmendesign. Konstruktionslehre erstes Semester...


----------



## Igetyou (24. August 2012)

Wo hättest du denn den Bruch erwartet?Der Rahmen wird nun mal Hardcore gestaucht.
Ich denke bei einem Diamantrahmen im klassischen Design würde er auch in der Gegend brechen.
Das Nomad ist eigentlich nix anderes nur mit etwas Hydroforming.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (24. August 2012)

Der Zahnchirurg meinte heute, eine Woche keinen Sport.


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. August 2012)

Aua, dann schön vorsichtig die Zähne zusammenbeißen, wird schon wieder 
Wenn der Rest aufs MUF und Ital und sonstwas ist mach ich die Runde alleine, kein Problem.


----------



## Kulminator (25. August 2012)

Die schwächste Stelle ist im Bereich des Hydroformings. Dort ist die Krafteinleitung maximal. Der Diamantrahmem bricht wahrscheinlich unkontolliert, während der Nomad immer an der gleichen Stelle nachgiebt.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. August 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Ja, wir sind dort verabredet. Vielleicht trifft man sich dort



Ich gehe erst noch zur Eintracht und danach auf's MUF. Melde mich dann später mal bei dir.


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. August 2012)

1 mal schön naß geworden heute und dann vom Wind trocken geföhnt.
War eher bescheiden.
Dafür soll die kommende Woche ja recht gut sein. Morgen um 600 aufs Bike.


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. August 2012)

Trifft man früh morgens auf ein UFO im Fahrradständer ...











Habe aber nicht gesehen, wer es fährt, würde mich mal interessieren wie die Performance so ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (28. August 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> würde mich mal interessieren wie die Performance so ist



Auf der Birkenhainer?


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. August 2012)

...das sieht aus als könnte es schwimmen...


----------



## Kulminator (28. August 2012)

Carbon ist eben vielseitig verwendbar...


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. August 2012)

Das Ufo war eher aus GFK...
man beachte rechts am Lenkgriff, den grünen Abschußknopf für die Stinger-Raketen. Der pustet, wenn er auf der Birkenhainer nach unten unterwegs ist, dann der vorausfahrenden Normalobiker vom Trail


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. August 2012)

Welch rabiate Maßnahmen ihr ergreift. Die Autobahn ist doch so breit, da kann man easy auf dem Standstreifen überholen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (29. August 2012)

Nach langer schwerer Krankheit will ich am WE endlich wieder biken.


----------



## Kulminator (30. August 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Nach langer schwerer Krankheit will ich am WE endlich wieder biken.



ich will auch - kann aber erst wieder ab Montag... 

Nächste Woche mal wieder NR? Hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. August 2012)

Habe am Samstag ab 1700 einen Event, davor kann ich (biken) sofern das Wasser nicht knöchelhoch auf der Strecke steht. Biken auch am Sonntag möglich.


----------



## Igetyou (31. August 2012)

Nightride: Ja! Kann immer ausser Montags


----------



## Kulminator (31. August 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Nightride: Ja! Kann immer ausser Montags



 Dienstag oder Mittwoch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (31. August 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Habe am Samstag ab 1700 einen Event, davor kann ich (biken) sofern das Wasser nicht knöchelhoch auf der Strecke steht. Biken auch am Sonntag möglich.



Jawoll Herr KaLeu, dann biken wir doch SA und SO. Aber bitte nur Schleichfahrt (bergauf) da nach meiner grauenhaften ansteckenden Krankheit beide Diesel ausgefallen sind.

Startzeitauswahl: 1200,1230,1300

Kulmi: Welches Fest ist es diesmal ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. August 2012)

Wetter wird anscheinend nicht soo schlecht 

1WO, wir gehen morgen auf Fahrt. Schleichfahrt ist auch o.k.  War auch keine einfache Woche für mich.

Mein 1700er Termin scheint noch zu stehen obwohl einige Teilnehmer heute 1. einen Hexenschuß 2. Mittelohrentzündung 3. Steifen Nacken (der Kaleu) bekommen haben...Egal
Werde die Arbeiten im Trockendock / Heimathafen zügig erledigen. Wenn nix dagegen steht können wir auch um 1200 ablegen.

Ggfs. morgen früh Post oder Anruf zur Feinabstimmung.


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. September 2012)

Brrr, das wird heute ein Trip in Lang-Lang


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. September 2012)

Deine Wahl war weise!

1200 Irrer Iwan ab B8

Brodeggdoren?

Durchlaufen und Charlies Fallen beseitigen?

Charlie biked nicht.


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. September 2012)

Wetter wird doch gut. Lang-kurz. Brod. nehm ich mal mit.
Gaanz schwere Geschütze oder Pussy-Bikes?

Hab grade mal das Demo von J.  vom Finale-Dreck befreit 

Und etwas aufgefrischt. Den Schnulli-Bulli 720er Speci-Bar runter und was kerniges Großes aus dem Fundus draufgepackt. 230mm Thompson Stütze raus und Joplin 'Ballsgrip' rein. Jetzt kann ich auch drauf fahren auch wenn die Oberrohrlänge zu kurz ist. 
Kratzer bleiben drin, die sind 'autentico'


----------



## Kulminator (1. September 2012)

1962 war eben ein geburtenstarker Jahrgang


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. September 2012)

Pussy-Bike

1962 Alles Gute


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. September 2012)

Meister, der Zusammenhang ??? 1962 ?

Muß mich übrigens korrigieren, auf dem Demo war ein 660 mm CC bar drauf. Jetzt ein 780er Prügel


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. September 2012)

Zündung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (1. September 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Zündung!


geilomat war das heute
900hm wie moe1!


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. September 2012)

und das ohne Hauptantrieb. Heute viel neues rund um den TS...

Leider geil!


----------



## Kulminator (1. September 2012)

Rund um den TS? Wie interessant ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. September 2012)

Hätte das auch nicht gedacht, heute so viel neues und doch wieder bekanntes zu finden. Mannomann, vor 10 Jahren war ich da vermutlich das letzte mal gewesen. In Sachen Abwechslung stand die heute gewählte Strecke dem Mö1 nicht viel nach  Pulstreibende Uphills, schnelle und trickreiche Downhills, schöne Wälder, Treppen...

Komme gerade vom Kochevent nach Hause. Vollgefressener Strumpf, die schönen KCal die ich heute rausgehauen habe sind wieder drin 
Mußte lernen, daß Chakalaka kein Erfindung von Maggi auf Basis eines süßlichen Ketchups ist sondern eine warm oder kalt zu essende Gemüsebeilage auf Basis Kohl, Karotten, Zwiebeln, Knofl, Erbsen...
Wohlige Müdigkeit macht sich jetzt breit...


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. September 2012)

Da waren wir gestern auch


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. September 2012)

Fahre jetzt mal meine Quetschen (=Pflaumen) abholen und stehe ab 1230 wieder im Dienste ihrer Majestät (will biken). Wetter endgeil, Beine noch ein bissl müde aber das wird ignoriert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (2. September 2012)

Melde Einsatzbereitschaft.

1230, B8

Geile Trails: Wir finden sie alle!


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. September 2012)

Super, wir treffen uns


----------



## Kulminator (2. September 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Da waren wir gestern auch



ist das am Ringwall?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. September 2012)

Ich bin auch wieder da. Toscana ist eine Reise wert. 

Bike noch nicht einsatzbereit, werde mich Morgen mal Informieren wie es um meine Nabe steht.


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. September 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ist das am Ringwall?



Not quite...1000 yards direction south east 


Heute noch mal ein Bikefest  Der Herr Ede läuft zu großer Form auf  Wir haben uns mal wieder ordentlich was vorgenommen und gemeistert.


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. September 2012)

Kulmi: Ja am Ringwall.

Servus Sofa.

Wenn wir mit 50 noch so abgehen wie der Kombi, dann...

Sind heute mal bekanntes, B, Fernblick, Weinberge, um dann auf der guten Seite den HK anzugehen wobei im Uphill mit Wahnvorstellungen eine unglaubliche ja jenseits jeglicher Vorstellungskraft liegende Idee heranreifte wie es wäre nächsten SA mit allen Z-Bike Fahrern nach Stromberg zu fahren. Unfassbar! 

Selten ist der Trail so gut eingerastet wie heute,perfekt.


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. September 2012)

Korrektur: 914,4m vom Ringwall entfernt.


----------



## Kulminator (2. September 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Sind heute mal bekanntes, B, Fernblick, Weinberge, um dann auf der guten Seite den HK anzugehen wobei im Uphill mit Wahnvorstellungen eine unglaubliche ja jenseits jeglicher Vorstellungskraft liegende Idee heranreifte wie es wäre nächsten SA mit allen Z-Bike Fahrern nach Stromberg zu fahren. Unfassbar!
> :



Eine Woche später könnte deine unmoralische Idee sogar Realität werden ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. September 2012)

Hab was aufgefischt, das muß ich einfach mit Euch teilen 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/23113


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. September 2012)

die Attack-Cat ist das beste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (3. September 2012)

[/url][/IMG]

Bekannter Ort?


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. September 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Bekannter Ort?



Wie, haste schon wieder Urlaub ??? 
Und dieser seltsame Ort ? Stonehenge ?


----------



## Kulminator (3. September 2012)

1000 yards away?


----------



## Kulminator (4. September 2012)

Morgen Abend NR zum HK. Start ist um 1800 am Wesrbahnhof HU. Wer unterwegs zusteigen will, hier abstimmen. Lämpchen laden nicht vergessen...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. September 2012)

Morsche, melde mich auch wieder zurück.

Saalbach ist selbst bei Regen und Schnee einen Bikeausflug wert. Die Jungs am Lift sind allerdings etwas kleinlich, wenn man mit kleinen Matschspritzern am Rad in die Gondel will. Dafür ist die Infrastruktur an Waschstationen sehr gut.


----------



## Kulminator (5. September 2012)

Aufgrund hohem Buchungsaufkommens ist der Start für den heutigen NR auf 1730 vorverlegt.


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. September 2012)

Oh Mann, soo früh steht ich net auf...

Habe jetzt auch 5 Tage hintereinander biken in den Beinen. Wollte morgen mal pausieren, jetzt ist aber wieder schönes Wetter angekündigt, also fahre ich morgen doch wieder Rad.


----------



## greendany (6. September 2012)

Wenn ich hier so lese dass ihr am HK unterwegs seid:
Ungefähr hier 50.065342, 9.131494 liegt der Eingang zu nem kleine Secret Trail mit Anliegern, kleinen Sprüngen etc. Vom HK ist man da in max. 15 min hingefahren.
Der Trail is richtig schön zu fahren, aber leider nicht besonders lang.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Igetyou (6. September 2012)

greendany schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier so lese dass ihr am HK unterwegs seid:
> Ungefähr hier 50.065342, 9.131494 liegt der Eingang zu nem kleine Secret Trail mit Anliegern, kleinen Sprüngen etc. Vom HK ist man da in max. 15 min hingefahren.
> Der Trail is richtig schön zu fahren, aber leider nicht besonders lang.
> 
> Gruß Daniel



Danke für die Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (6. September 2012)

WE Wetter wird ja wieder genial. Da gibt es für mich nur eins...


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. September 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> WE Wetter wird ja wieder genial. Da gibt es für mich nur eins...



Bin Samstag dabei, müßte halt um 1800 wieder zu Hause sein (ggfs. 1200 abfahren)
Heimisch oder Mö1 oder Ei1? Stromberg könnte knapp werden. Wenn Heimisch dann neue Runde oder altbekannte zur Auswahl. Gerne mit Z-Trail Abfahrt.


----------



## Kulminator (6. September 2012)

Auch 1965 war ein geburtenstarker Jahrgang...


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. September 2012)

Na, ich kann ahnen, wer Geburtstag hat...

Richte Alles Gute aus!

Aber die Woche, der 1962er, da mußte ich passen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. September 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Bin Samstag dabei, müßte halt um 1800 wieder zu Hause sein (ggfs. 1200 abfahren)
> Heimisch oder Mö1 oder Ei1? Stromberg könnte knapp werden. Wenn Heimisch dann neue Runde oder altbekannte zur Auswahl. Gerne mit Z-Trail Abfahrt.



Oder ich versuche mal eine neue Strecke, z.B. im Odenwald auf den Garmin zu laden...


----------



## Igetyou (6. September 2012)

Fanartikel

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...er-170cm-x-120cm-riesig-neu-waschbar-mit-osen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (7. September 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Bin Samstag dabei, müßte halt um 1800 wieder zu Hause sein (ggfs. 1200 abfahren)
> Heimisch oder Mö1 oder Ei1? Stromberg könnte knapp werden. Wenn Heimisch dann neue Runde oder altbekannte zur Auswahl. Gerne mit Z-Trail Abfahrt.



Wegem dem 1800 Termin wohl besser heimisch. 1200 ist o.k.
Kontakt mit MIL gehabt?

Kulmi: Alles Gute an 1965


----------



## Igetyou (7. September 2012)

Auch von mir alles Gute!!
Lass krachen


----------



## Kulminator (7. September 2012)

1990 hat ja auch... Und Anfang nächster Woche 1969 ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. September 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wegem dem 1800 Termin wohl besser heimisch. 1200 ist o.k.
> Kontakt mit MIL gehabt?
> 
> Kulmi: Alles Gute an 1965



Na, dann fixen wir mal 1200 
Ei1 wäre eh nix geworden, da ist morgen offizielle Eröffnung, da kann man sich höchstens im Stau anstellen. Wollen wir mal ab Schöllkrippen für die Kahlquellenrunde über den Franzosenkopf gehen? Ich könnte die Anfahrt organisieren. Kurze Meldung willkommen, ansonsten TS und RW etc.


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. September 2012)

Kahlquellenrunde können wir machen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. September 2012)

Wir sind um 1200 bei Dir und laden Dich auf


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. September 2012)

Alles klar.


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. September 2012)

Heute Birkenhainer´s finest


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. September 2012)

War richtig Klasse auf dem staubigen Grenzkamm 

Die Abendveranstaltung haben wir auch rumgebracht, wer erst ein bissl schlecht besucht, später war es dann fast zu voll.

Das anhaltend gute Wetter zieht natürlich! Ich könnte mir vorstellen mal zu einem kleinen Wandertag nach Michelbach zu reisen und einmal nach oben zur Wegekreuzung zu gehen und dann runter die verlorene Uhr suchen. Wenn ich den Tagesablauf erst einmal kenne moelde ich mich noch mal.


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. September 2012)

Manchmal glaub ich Du kannst Gedanken lesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (9. September 2012)

www.trailrock.de


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. September 2012)

Wie geil ist das denn?
100 Serpentinen Tour 
Nicht geeignet für Konditions-Rookies (simmerjanet ).

Auch nicht gerade um die Ecke, aber da würde sich mal ein 2-Tagesausflug bei freundlichem Wetter lohnen !


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. September 2012)

Urlaub vorbei. Der Arbeitgeber hat mich wieder.
Das WE in Hamburg . Diverse Ausreden sind schon ausgedacht. 

Bike ist immer noch kaputt. Man bemüht sich die Ersatzteile so schnell wie möglich zu Organisieren.


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. September 2012)

Tja, ist schon ein bisschen blöd wenn man zuhause ein 5000EUR Bike stehen hat und eigentlich gar keinen Bock zum Biken hat.

Ich mach jetzt eine Runde, Wetter soll schlechter werden.


----------



## Kulminator (10. September 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Tja, ist schon ein bisschen blöd wenn man zuhause ein 5000EUR Bike stehen hat und eigentlich gar keinen Bock zum Biken hat.
> 
> Ich mach jetzt eine Runde, Wetter soll schlechter werden.



Wer hat keinen Bock? 
Wird das Wetter so schlecht, dass kein NR diese Woche geht? Und was ist Samstag mit Stromberg?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. September 2012)

.....


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. September 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wer hat keinen Bock?
> Wird das Wetter so schlecht, dass kein NR diese Woche geht? Und was ist Samstag mit Stromberg?



NR ist DO möglich. SA ist Kombi nicht da und ich hab um 1800 einen Termin.


----------



## Igetyou (11. September 2012)

DO Nighride wäre für mich machbar!

Heute gehts zum Feldberg DH prügeln!


----------



## bikebuster90 (11. September 2012)

wurd' leider nüx mit dh prügeln  das wetter hat sich gegen uns verschworen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. September 2012)

Habe ich eben gefunden:
http://www.zdf.de/ZDF/zdfportal/web/Sport/4674/24261520/5fd8a0/Viel-hilft-viel-beim-Freeriden.html

Ist vielleicht eine Alternative zum heutigen Wetter.


----------



## Igetyou (11. September 2012)

liteville901 schrieb:


> wurd' leider nüx mit dh prügeln  das wetter hat sich gegen uns verschworen


Ja leider !!Zum Kotzen!

Den Rahmen kann ich auch erst morgen holen :-(


----------



## Kulminator (11. September 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> NR ist DO möglich. SA ist Kombi nicht da und ich hab um 1800 einen Termin.



DO Frostride klingt gut...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. September 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> DO Frostride klingt gut...


Ich Jogge nebenher....


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. September 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ich Jogge nebenher....



Wo ist denn das Torque geblieben?

Anyway, ich kann mir vorstellen daß nach den gestrigen Regengüssen einiges an Wasser in den Kuhlen steht. Der Boden war ja mittlerweile betonhart, da sickert so schnell nichts ein.


----------



## Kulminator (12. September 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ich Jogge nebenher....



Das wird ja wieder ein Riesenspass... 

WAB müsste bodentechnisch ok sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. September 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das Torque geblieben?



Habe Ich damals hier im Bikemarkt verkauft. Als Ich gemerkt habe das das LV perfekt ist. Ich konnte ja auch nicht ahnen das....


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. September 2012)

Ich meine mich erinnern zu können das es im Falle einer nötigen LV Reparatur ein LV Leihbike von unserem Händler geben sollte...?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. September 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich meine mich erinnern zu können das es im Falle einer nötigen LV Reparatur ein LV Leihbike von unserem Händler geben sollte...?


Da hast du recht, Ich depp habe aber nicht gefragt, da Ich davon ausgegangen bin das es nun nicht soooo lang dauert. Und es noch in meinem Urlaub erledigt ist. Man(n) lehrnt nie aus. Nur habe Ich jetzt auch keine richtige lust dort hin zu fahren mir ein zu holen und dann darf ich noch mal hin um das Laufrad & Gabel abzuholen. Shit happens...
Beim nächsten mal läuft das anders.... und wenn die Reperatur nur 1 Tag dauern soll.


----------



## Kulminator (12. September 2012)

Ede, Sofa: passt euch morgen 1830 B8 ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. September 2012)

Hast' mich zwar nicht gelistet, aber ich versuche mal dabei zu sein. Ich gehe davon aus 1830B8 !?


----------



## Kulminator (12. September 2012)

Oh je, hab auch den Phil vergessen... 

Also ich versuchs nochmal:

Ede, Sofa, Kombi, Phil: morgen 1830 B8 ?!


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. September 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Oh je, hab auch den Phil vergessen...
> 
> Also ich versuchs nochmal:
> 
> Ede, Sofa, Kombi, Phil: morgen 1830 B8 ?!



Geht klar.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. September 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Oh je, hab auch den Phil vergessen...
> 
> Also ich versuchs nochmal:
> 
> Ede, Sofa, Kombi, Phil: morgen 1830 B8 ?!


Ich kann ja im Wheelie neben dir fahren. Ne kann nicht 1.Bike kaputt 2.Übernachtungsbesuch Morgen.

Hoffe das es bis nächste Woche geklärt ist mit dem blöden Laufrad und dann komm Ich gerne wieder mit euch Biken.


----------



## Kulminator (13. September 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ich kann ja im Wheelie neben dir fahren.



... Andere können das ...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. September 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ... Andere können das ...



Andere sind ja auch keine Zahnärzte.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (13. September 2012)

Falls du in 2 Wochen dein Laufrad noch nicht haben solltest kann ich dir eins Leihen.


----------



## Igetyou (13. September 2012)

Chris King Nabe und Enve Felge


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. September 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Falls du in 2 Wochen dein Laufrad noch nicht haben solltest kann ich dir eins Leihen.


Ich hoffe ja das ich nächstes WE wieder Mobil bin.


----------



## Igetyou (13. September 2012)

Wenn nicht Meld dich


----------



## Kulminator (13. September 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Falls du in 2 Wochen dein Laufrad noch nicht haben solltest kann ich dir eins Leihen.



Überleg dir das nochmal. Sofa ist unser Laufradkiller


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. September 2012)

Hatte ich auch nicht dran gedacht, aus meinem Rentner-Rad könnte ich auch noch ein VR mit 20mm Achse und 200er Scheiben zur Verfügung stellen. 7 Jahre alt, gut eingefahren, versteht sich.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. September 2012)

Der Neue Ober Mega Kracher Film 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bG2WIZ1dYU"]Where the Trail Ends - Trailer - YouTube[/nomedia] HD Trailer


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. September 2012)

VR am Z-Bike dreht wie beim SS100 schwerer nach heutigem NR...na also geht doch, so ne kagge...


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. September 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> VR am Z-Bike dreht wie beim SS100 schwerer nach heutigem NR...na also geht doch, so ne kagge...



Was denn wie denn  muß ich mir Sorgen machen und meins fällt am Sonntag morgen auch aus  dann kann sich der Herr aber warm anziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (14. September 2012)

Easton Schrott!!
Der Latu hat mit seinen Easton Havoc DH auch probleme.
Würde die Dinger verkaufen. Sehr ärgerlich, da der LRS sau cool aussieht.
Aber wenn er im heimischen Gebiet schon abkackt, wie soll es dann im richtigen Gelände aussehen?
Ich glaube mittlerweile das DT Swiss nach wie vor die Macht ist.
Meine HR Nabe ist nach 4 Monaten DH einsatz auch im Arsch.
Kann eigentlich sein, dass man alle 4 Monate neue Lager einpressen muss!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (14. September 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Easton Schrott!!
> Der Latu hat mit seinen Easton Havoc DH auch probleme.
> Würde die Dinger verkaufen. Sehr ärgerlich, da der LRS sau cool aussieht.
> Aber wenn er im heimischen Gebiet schon abkackt, wie soll es dann im richtigen Gelände aussehen?
> ...


Teurer Schrott.......
Ich gebe den nach der Reperatur noch eine Chance.

@Ede... ist das Problem genauso schlimm wie bei mir?


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. September 2012)

Auf Grund der Ereignisse habe ich endlich mal den Schlüssel zum Öffnen der Nabenverschraubungen fertig gezeichnet und heute in Auftrag zur Fertigung gegeben. 4 Stück sind in der Mache, ich denke Mitte nächster Woche habe ich die Geräte und dann mache ich mal die Nabe VR auf.
Nabe HR geht auch ohne den Schlüssel, wenn es demnächst mal gut regnet ziehe ich mich in den Operationssaal zurück und schlachte das Schwein.

3 mögliche Gründe für das festlaufen:
- die Nabe zieht sich durch die Radrotation eigenständig immer minimal und schrittweise fester an (Eigenhemmung der Gewinde zu lasch) 
- die Lager sind auf Grund der großen Nabendurchmesser / des 20mm Achsdurchmessers keine Standard-Industrielager und aus Gewichtsgründen in den Laufringen leicht dimensioniert. In Verbindung mit Punkt eins: die Laufringe verformen sich und irgendwann klemmt es
Nach öffnen der Kiste müsste sichtbar sein:
- entweder die Lagerkäfige verrecken und blockieren die Kugeln
- Kugeln bröseln (= i.d.R. Materialfestigkeitsproblem)
- Laufringe verformen sich (s.o.)
- Laufringe reißen (s.o.)
- Wasser dringt ein und die Lagerinnereien sind nicht rostfrei > dann frisst es
- Lager sind trocken, das Fett ist raus, dann frisst es auch.
Deshalb will ich sie unbedingt mal selbst aufmachen.

Generell zum Thema LR:
- ich fahre seit 2001 MTB und noch nie ist mir eine LR-Lagerung verreckt.
- mit dem 301 habe ich seit 2006 jedes Jahr 2500-3500 km abgerissen incl. Transalps, macht gut 20 Tsd km, alles mit dem ersten LR Satz, DT Swiss 240er Nabe. Natürlich Schnellspanner, also kleine Durchmesser und Industrielager. Das muss es einfach abkönnen.


----------



## Igetyou (14. September 2012)

Super Ansatz Kombi!
Bin mal gespannt was rauskommt..
Bei meiner VR und HR Nabe sind 6092 2RS verbaut.
Standardlager die man von 1,39â¬ bis 8â¬ das StÃ¼ck kaufen kann.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. September 2012)

Das Produkt reift beim Kunden.

Mannmannmann, ist schon starker Tobak wenn man sieht was einem da immer für Qualitätsmaterial angeboten wird.


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. September 2012)

Sofa: noch nicht ganz so schlimm.

Kombi: Sehr gut! Besser alles selber machen...

Igetyou: Ja, mit DT Swiss hatte ich auch nie Probleme.

Ansonsten habe ich heute bei dem der uns die Bikes zusammengeschraubt und verkauft hat angerufen.
Es könnte Dezember werden bis Easton Ersatzlager liefern kann.
Ersatzbike gibt es nur wenn am Rahmen was wäre(LV) und er könne ja nicht uns 3 Monate Ersatzbikes stellen.
Er hat halt nur die Standard Prozedur angeboten die jeder 0815 Händler bietet. Keine Vorschläge oder Ideen um das ganze zu beschleunigen. Das ganze war noch ganiert mit den üblichen Texten wie, das haben wir ja noch nie gehabt und Ihr wolltet ja die Teile haben etc....

Traurig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (14. September 2012)

Sind das normale Speichen?Dann nabe gegen DT Swiss oder Hope tauschen


----------



## bikebuster90 (15. September 2012)

hab grad ein wenig mitgelesen und bin schon echt enttäuscht, dass die easton havoc naben nicht so stabil ausgelegt sind  der preis von denen ist ja nicht gerade der geringste, naja meine erfahrungen bis jetzt, das teure zeug sieht nur besser aus, wenn überhaupt, hält aber nicht länger, also meine dt swiss naben halten zwar, aber hab schon vorne & hinten den dritten felgensatz drauf im ersten jahr, schlechte bilanz
bei meiner gabel wurd' schon die gabelkrone getauscht auf garantie, weil die beim einfedern geknackt hat, achso die gabel steht zum verkauf ist eine fox 36 180 talas rc2 fit kashima 2012, wenn ihr jemanden kennt, der sie haben möchte, gegen kleines geld, wäre mir schon sehr geholfen  

grüße liteville901


----------



## Kulminator (15. September 2012)

Liteville901: Bikemarkt?


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. September 2012)

Ich vermute: Biken negativ?


----------



## Kulminator (15. September 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich vermute: Biken negativ?



nööö. 1300 B8 ?


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. September 2012)

Alles klar, komme aber mit schwerem Bock und DT SWISS 2350 LAUFRÄDERN


----------



## Kulminator (15. September 2012)

Ich nehm die leichten 1750 DT Swiss


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. September 2012)

Bin wieder zurück aus dem Saarland. Habe heute morgen, noch mit nem Schinkenbrötchen-Rest zwischen den Zähnen einen Klasse Trail gerockt.
Saarland rulez  Vorbildlich ausgeschildert, null Stress mit den Wanderern. Bin am Ende fast in eine Treibjagd geraten und habe dann das Weite gesucht.


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. September 2012)

Hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen, habe mir die rauh laufende HR Nabe vorgenommen:

1. Kasette runter
2. Achsverschlüsse rausdrehen, Braucht man einen langen 12er Inbus und einen 22er Maulschlüssel
3. Achse ziehen, die Klinken des Freilaufs kommen zum Vorschein
4. bissl tricky, die erste Inbus-Hülse auf der Kasettenseite raushebeln, die ist mit einem O-Ring in einer Nut in der Achse gesichert
5. alles vom Fett befreien und hinlegen





6. Status der Lager im Nabenkörper: gut gefettet, laufen geschmeidig, no issue








7. Status der 2 Lager im Freilaufkörper: die laufen rauh, beide.
Hole mir morgen ein picking-Werkzeug in der Instandhaltung und hebel die Innenring-Sicherung raus, dann kann ich die Lager ziehen. Sie sind zwar gut gefettet, aber eben rauh laufend. Scheinen Standardlager zu sein, also auch kein issue, kaufen für 2x4-5 Euro und gut ist. Alles wieder eintüten, gut fetten, Kasette innen auch gut fetten (wird meistens vergessen) rauf damit und ab dafür. 





8. Für was braucht man eigentlich Händler?


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. September 2012)

Ach ja, und hier mal die brutalo-Version mit unkaputtbaren Deemax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (16. September 2012)

Sind in der hinteren Nabe nur zwei Lager verbaut?!
Wenn es die 6092 RS Lager Sing bekommst du sie schon ab 1,39â¬


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. September 2012)

2 Lager im Nabenkörper (sind o.k.) und 2 im Freilaufkörper (n.i.O.)

VR, weiß ich noch nicht, fehlt mir noch der Schlüssel


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. September 2012)

Im Freilaufkörper den Bösewicht gefunden und entfernt. Ein Lager läuft schlecht. Exotische Lagergröße 28x17x7, hat unser Großhändler nicht, dafür aber Hibike.


----------



## Igetyou (18. September 2012)

Mittwoch NR?


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. September 2012)

SoSo, Neuigkeiten aus den Gremien...

http://www.hessen.de/irj/hessen_Int...tral=0de30b54-1047-d931-79cd-aa2b417c0cf4.htm

Zurückrudern, aber doch nicht so wirklich


----------



## Kulminator (18. September 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Mittwoch NR?



negativ - leider


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. September 2012)

Das war heute abend auf der Rückfahrt wie in einem Bugs-Bunny-Comic: die Regenwolke war genauso schnell wie ich mit dem Rad. Kaum war ich gestartet gings sachte los und auf der Höhe der Steinheimer Brücke war dann die volle Spülung angesagt. Nass bis auf die Knochen, das hatte ich auch schon länger nicht mehr.

Dafür hatte ich hiermit einen Teilerfolg:



Eine Hälfte des Spezialschlüssels für die VR-Nabe (selbstgebaut)




Die Achse




Der Lagersitz. Lager laufen schön leicht. Was mir etwas Kummer macht, die Lagertype: A37 I25 L10 > auf der Dichtung steht 2.5 (???) und davor hängt noch eine Lippendichtung. Muß mal forschen woher man die beziehen kann. Baue jetzt erst mal wieder zusamen.


----------



## Kulminator (18. September 2012)

eins weiss ich: wenn ich Probs mit den Havocs bekommen sollte, fahr ich ins Auheimer Bikeloft  ...  

klasse Arbeit Kombi


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. September 2012)

Habe jetzt auch mal eine mail mit Bildern an Easton geschrieben. Mal sehen ob die was tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (18. September 2012)

Hut ab, Kombi


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (19. September 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> eins weiss ich: wenn ich Probs mit den Havocs bekommen sollte, fahr ich ins *Auheimer* Bikeloft  ...



Wieso gibt es den jetzt erst...... 
Ich glaube ich schreibe ein Buch über mein Leidensweg. Und von dem Geld Kauf Ich mir die Syntace Laufräder.


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. September 2012)

Leidensweg noch nicht beendet ??? 
Was hörst Du denn vom Lieferanten und seinen Unterlieferanten?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (22. September 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Leidensweg noch nicht beendet ???
> Was hörst Du denn vom Lieferanten und seinen Unterlieferanten?



So wie Ich es mitbekommen habe, werde Ich das LR wohl nächste Woche abholen können.


----------



## Fenchi (22. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen, da ich hier neu bin wollte ich mich mal vorstellen. Ich weiß auch generell nicht wie man sich in so nem Forum bewegt, unterhält bzw mitteilt... ich würde mich aber über interessante, lehrreiche und lustige Gespräche und Themen freuen. Bei euch Profis wirke ich bestimmt wie das größte Greenhorn ever...
MfG Fenchi


----------



## Mtb Ede (23. September 2012)

Fenchi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, da ich hier neu bin wollte ich mich mal vorstellen. Ich weiß auch generell nicht wie man sich in so nem Forum bewegt, unterhält bzw mitteilt... ich würde mich aber über interessante, lehrreiche und lustige Gespräche und Themen freuen. Bei euch Profis wirke ich bestimmt wie das größte Greenhorn ever...
> MfG Fenchi



Willkommen im Club. Profis?

Wir fahren heute ab 1300.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (23. September 2012)

Heute sind wir einen tollen Trail gefahren!


----------



## Kulminator (23. September 2012)

Trail? Wo?


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. September 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Trail? Wo?



In unserem Quadranten, Sternzeit 00275.8. 
Er materialisierte sich unmittelbar vor unseren Bikes  
Scotty, beam me up - this planet sucks!


----------



## Kulminator (23. September 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> In unserem Quadranten, Sternzeit 00275.8.
> Er materialiserte sich unmittelbar vor unseren Bikes
> Scotty, beam me up - this planet sucks!



Pilze gegessen? Oder was geraucht?


----------



## Igetyou (23. September 2012)

Hehehe!


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. September 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Pilze gegessen? Oder was geraucht?



In der Tat, mein Frrränkischer Frrrreund, nach dem biken:

- Rindersteak in feine Streifen geschnitten, mit süßen Zwiebeln aus der Bretagne, Knofi und Kräuterseitlingen angebraten
- mit Weißwein gelöscht (meinen Aperitivdurst auch)
- leicht gewürzt und mit Creme fraiche geköchelt
- gute rauhe, soßenschleckende Nudeln dazu...

Raucher müssen draußen bleiben


----------



## Kulminator (23. September 2012)

Na dann Prost ähmmm Mahlzeit ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (23. September 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Trail? Wo?


Ein plötzliches weißes Licht zwischen den Bäumen zog uns magisch an, da war er dann ein Trail wie im Traum,
...er zerstörte sich nach unserem Befahren innerhalb von 30 sec selbst.


----------



## Marc555 (23. September 2012)

Moinsen.

Geht soweit wieder mit dem Flügel. Gestern BF war recht erfolgreich. Bis auf den Roadgap und die Drops konnte ich wieder Gas geben. Nach dem Start in der Wurzelpassage zwickt es noch und die Geschwindigkeit ist auch noch nicht die Alte aber der Spaß war vorhanden. 

Am Dienstag mal bitte Daumen drücken (Käptain Hook verlässt die Schulter)!

Ist wer beim Frammersbacher DH-Rennen?

Greetz
555


----------



## Drahtesel_ (23. September 2012)

Servus an alle,

komme aus dem MKK (zw Hanau und Gelnhausen) und bike seit nem halben Jahr, nach mehrjähriger Pause. Bin momentan auf einem Enduro / Freerider unterwegs und suche... sagen wir mal... "Gleichgesinnte"  

Wo fahrt Ihr meistens rum? Gibts paar Spezial-Tipps hier im Spessart? 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (23. September 2012)

morgen ma ne runde die trails um mühlheim nageln... so gegen 17:30........?


----------



## Hüby (24. September 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Moinsen.
> 
> 
> Ist wer beim Frammersbacher DH-Rennen?
> ...


 

joh.. und noch viele andern die du kennst..


----------



## Marc555 (24. September 2012)

Hüby schrieb:


> joh.. und noch viele andern die du kennst..




Bin begeistert! Morgen OP, bis dahin ist der Kram noch nicht fest.
Danach hätte ich ´nen Reißverschluß.

Freu mich trotzdem mal ein paar Leuts wiederzusehen! Leider ist der Kleene noch nicht alt genug zum Starten, sonst hätte er mich (würdig) vertreten!

555


----------



## Marc555 (24. September 2012)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Servus an alle,
> 
> komme aus dem MKK (zw Hanau und Gelnhausen) und bike seit nem halben Jahr, nach mehrjähriger Pause. Bin momentan auf einem Enduro / Freerider unterwegs und suche... sagen wir mal... "Gleichgesinnte"
> 
> ...



Meist Samstags B8 Parkplatz für den Ritt über die Hometrails oder aber Bikeparks im 200km Bereich. Unter der Woche Nightride (Es wird ja wieder flott recht düster!) meist um Hanau! 

555


----------



## Kulminator (24. September 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Meist Samstags B8 Parkplatz für den Ritt über die Hometrails oder aber Bikeparks im 200km Bereich. Unter der Woche Nightride (Es wird ja wieder flott recht düster!) meist um Hanau!
> 
> 555



Wird langsam Zeit, dass auch du wieder dabei bist...


----------



## Drahtesel_ (24. September 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Meist Samstags B8 Parkplatz für den Ritt über die Hometrails oder aber Bikeparks im 200km Bereich. Unter der Woche Nightride (Es wird ja wieder flott recht düster!) meist um Hanau!
> 
> 555



Hometrails d.h. mehr Richtung Mömbris?

Bin nicht so viel im Hanauer Wald rumgefahren aber habe den relativ "flach" in Erinnerung.


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. September 2012)

Home is where the heart is 

Im Programm:
rund um die BBQ
Klappermü[email protected]&night
Fernblick & Weinberge Michelbach (bevorzugt Indian Summer)
Buchberg
Bulau-Trails flach&kurvig
Hahnenkamm-Allerlei
Rückersbacher Schlucht
Steinbach-Tal
Schöne Aussicht über Hörstein
Z-Trail
Kahlquelle über die Buckel zurück (bevorzugt Indian Summer)
zum Nachtisch immer wieder gern genommen: Treppen im Land
und als Digestiv: schnell die Birkenhainer runter
und ansonsten etwas weiter entfernt liegende Ausfahrten.


----------



## Kulminator (24. September 2012)

... und die streng geheimen Wege am HK natürlich ...


----------



## Marc555 (24. September 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wird langsam Zeit, dass auch du wieder dabei bist...



Jau, geb mir Mühe. Da mich der Haken morgen verlässt, geht es hoffe ich jetzt schnell wieder in Form. Beerfelden war ja schon wieder zu 70% machbar. Werde halt erstmal wieder Kondition aufbauen müssen. Hab am WE nach zwei schnellen Abfahrten ganz schön gepumpt und die Finger gingen nur mit der Rohrzange vom Lenker...
Wenn in zwei Wochen die Fäden raus sind greife ich wieder an!


555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (25. September 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Jau, geb mir Mühe. Da mich der Haken morgen verlässt, geht es hoffe ich jetzt schnell wieder in Form. Beerfelden war ja schon wieder zu 70% machbar. Werde halt erstmal wieder Kondition aufbauen müssen. Hab am WE nach zwei schnellen Abfahrten ganz schön gepumpt und die Finger gingen nur mit der Rohrzange vom Lenker...
> Wenn in zwei Wochen die Fäden raus sind greife ich wieder an!
> 
> 
> 555



wünsche dir alles gute zur erfolgreichen op


----------



## Kulminator (25. September 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> wünsche dir alles gute zur erfolgreichen op



Da schliess ich mich gerne an. Alles Gute, Triple Five...


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. September 2012)

555: Ich drück die Daumen für eine gute OP, und für einen voll funktionsfähigen Flügel danach...


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. September 2012)

555: viel Glück morgen...und fahr vorsichtischer, mein Bub'


----------



## Marc555 (25. September 2012)

Danke an alle!
Captain Hook hat das Schiff verlassen und wird durch Captain Morgan mit seinem Steuermann Cola ersetzt. 

THX ´n´ Greetz

555


----------



## rockshoxrevel (26. September 2012)

servus,
bin auch neu hier im forum und komme aus nidderau, da hanau ja sozusagen in der nähe ist wollt ich mal fragen was ihr so fahrt und vorallem so die streckenlänge und ob man da mit nem bike 150/160+hammerschmidt vernünftig mitkommt?
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (26. September 2012)

Ede, Hammerschmidt ist doch dein Revier? Federweg reicht...


----------



## Igetyou (26. September 2012)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> servus,
> bin auch neu hier im forum und komme aus nidderau, da hanau ja sozusagen in der nähe ist wollt ich mal fragen was ihr so fahrt und vorallem so die streckenlänge und ob man da mit nem bike 150/160+hammerschmidt vernünftig mitkommt?
> mfg


 

Würdest auch mit einem 200mm DH Bike mitkommen!
Kein Stress!


----------



## Kulminator (26. September 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Würdest auch mit einem 200mm DH Bike mitkommen!
> Kein Stress!



Komm DU erst mal mit der 200 mm Klasse...


----------



## Igetyou (26. September 2012)

Treffpunkt Bikepark kein Ding!!


----------



## Igetyou (26. September 2012)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Hometrails d.h. mehr Richtung Mömbris?
> 
> Bin nicht so viel im Hanauer Wald rumgefahren aber habe den relativ "flach" in Erinnerung.



Einige hier fahren auch DH-Geballer!
Besteht da auch Interesse?


----------



## Drahtesel_ (26. September 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Einige hier fahren auch DH-Geballer!
> Besteht da auch Interesse?



Bin da eher ein Newbie... but why not


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. September 2012)

Ede, habe das Service-Kit (2x) bestellt. Ausserdem noch das 5WT Öl (15WT habe ich noch). Je nach Wetterlage wird dann ein Pow-wow im Bastelkeller einberufen.
Schon 3 Tage nicht mit dem Bike zur Arbeit gewesen, das wird böse enden 
Samstag ? Bei halbwegs Wetter könnten wir mal die CableCam mitnehmen, braucht dann aber etwas mehr Zeit für den Aufbau. Obwohl, ich würde dann schon einen Tag mit einigermaßen Sonne bevorzugen (Idian Summer). Ansonsten, wenn maues Wetter aber nicht Vollregen > Waldlauf, hätte ich mal Bock drauf.


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. September 2012)

Kombi: Danke fürs Service-Kit besorgen
Samstag wenn möglich biken, ansonsten Waldlauf.
Cam fällt wohl mangels Sonne aus.

rockshoxrevel: HS kein Problem, FW ausreichend, 35-50km Streckenlänge
Tempo: langsam bergauf, ein wenig schneller bergab.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (26. September 2012)

ja 30- 50 km is perfekt  danke für die antwort werde dann versuchen in 3 wochen samstags zu erscheinen wenn da ne tour steht weil die nächsten 2 wochen muss ich da leider arbeiten


----------



## Fr.th.13 (27. September 2012)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> ja 30- 50 km is perfekt  danke für die antwort werde dann versuchen in 3 wochen samstags zu erscheinen wenn da ne tour steht weil die nächsten 2 wochen muss ich da leider arbeiten





Wir fahren auch abends unter der woche  "nightride" !! jungs watt is mit heute ???

PS: will meine xc-feile testen..... phil???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (27. September 2012)

Hey JJ
Es regnet gerade!
Wetter sehr unbeständig.Morgen nach der Arbeit evtl?


----------



## rockshoxrevel (27. September 2012)

also heute könnt ich, ne gute lmpe hätt ich auch am start, wenns stattfindet bräucht ich nur den genauen treffpunkt


----------



## rockshoxrevel (27. September 2012)

grad neuen dienstplan bekommen, könnte nächste woche samstag doch kommen da muss ich nur  bis 2 uhr morgends arbeiten also wär ab 9 uhr wieder ne tour drin


----------



## Igetyou (27. September 2012)

Was haltet ihr von Freitag Nightride??


----------



## Fr.th.13 (27. September 2012)

auf lass uns wenigstens ne runde um grünen see, die trails rocken...


----------



## Fr.th.13 (27. September 2012)

wir haben ein regenfreies zeitfenster von ca. 1-1/2std.
gugst du hier:  http://www.wetteronline.de/radar.htm


----------



## Fr.th.13 (27. September 2012)

auf phil.. kein wasser von oben und die schlam fango von unten...


----------



## Fr.th.13 (27. September 2012)

http://www.spiegel.de/reise/fernweh/utah-mountainbiken-auf-dem-whole-enchilada-trail-a-856793.html


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. September 2012)

Offtopic:
Habe eine Dorset Naga bekommen. Eine der weltschärfsten Chilis mit 900.000 SVU    

 

 

 

Habe sie aufgeschnitten, klein gewürfelt. Habe sie zum trocknen ausgelegt. Da fließen die Tränen. Das Zimmer ist jetzt Seuchengebiet deluxe. Das gibt Haue von meinen Weibern. 

Back to topic:

Die 2 Hope-Lager sind schon in den Freilauf eingepresst 
Baue jetzt unter Zugabe von gekühlten Getränken alles wieder zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (28. September 2012)

_Die Axt im Haus erspart den Zimmermann_ (Friedrich Schiller: Wilhelm Tell, erste Szene, dritter Aufzug)

Bike und LRS haben wieder volle Einsatzbereitschaft.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (28. September 2012)

ich bekomm immer vom kumpel kleine oragene paprika shoten die haben ca 500.000svu  des is für mich wie wenn de ne heizung aufdrehst. aber bei 900.000 brauchst du keine kohle zum grillen, das Fleich endzündet sich von selbst !!!

Ps:wegen heute abend, ruf mich ma zurück phil.17:00 singeltrailheizen??


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. September 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Danke an alle!
> Captain Hook hat das Schiff verlassen und wird durch Captain Morgan mit seinem Steuermann Cola ersetzt.
> 
> THX ´n´ Greetz
> ...



Very good news. 

Die letzten Tage in der Firma waren doch etwas kurzweilig, wie immer bevor man in den Urlaub entschwinden will. Mal sehen ob ich in der nächsten Woche Zeit für eine Runde finde, ich fühl mich doch etwas eingerostet.


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. September 2012)

SA 1300B8 in alter Frische !? Oder weiter weg?


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. September 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> SA 1300B8 in alter Frische !? Oder weiter weg?



Ich bin dabei,wo Du willst.


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. September 2012)

Bleiben wir im Revier, im muß wohl morgens noch mal was superwichtiges erledigen und kenne das Ende noch nicht genau. 1300B8 ist aber gesichert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (29. September 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Bleiben wir im Revier, im muß wohl morgens noch mal was superwichtiges erledigen und kenne das Ende noch nicht genau. 1300B8 ist aber gesichert.



na dann bis gleich an der b8. Hk und dann rueber Ri. RW


----------



## Mtb Ede (29. September 2012)

Heute sind wir einen tollen Trail gefahren.


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. September 2012)

Bin nach der Tour direkt zum Markt gefahren, mein Frauchen abgeholt und habe mir einen Teller erstklassiger Spaghetti reingedrückt. Weils so schön war, noch eine lecker Lauchtorte. Und 0,75l Äppler.
Alter Verwalter, jetzt bin ich gut platt. Merke, daß ich im Laufe der Woche weniger als sonst getan habe.
Gehe jetzt aufs Sofa und mir fallen vermutlich in 3min30sec die Augen zu.
Serviceteile&Öl ist auch da. Die Werkstatt wird dann bei schlechtem Wetter geöffnet.


----------



## Marc555 (29. September 2012)

Morgen mal die Daumen drücken!
Double 5 fährt sein erstes DH-Rennen. Quasi als Vorbereitung für das BBNR. Wer anfeuern möchte kommt nach Frammersbach!

555


----------



## elfGrad (29. September 2012)

Bin mit der Familie auch da


----------



## MTB-1988 (29. September 2012)

@Marc555

Viel Glück in Frammersbach.


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. September 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Morgen mal die Daumen drücken!
> Double 5 fährt sein erstes DH-Rennen. Quasi als Vorbereitung für das BBNR. Wer anfeuern möchte kommt nach Frammersbach!
> 
> 555



Macht mal ne Meldung, alle Helden unbeschädigt wieder zurückgekommen?

Am deutschen Feiertag, Mittwoch, gibts mal wieder eine Odenwaldtour, wie es so aussieht.
Wer - außer Ede - ist noch dabei?


----------



## Kulminator (30. September 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Macht mal ne Meldung, alle Helden unbeschädigt wieder zurückgekommen?



Ja klar...


----------



## Marc555 (30. September 2012)

Nik ist gut durchgekommen und hat eine sehr gute, beständige Leistung gezeigt. Richtig Gas gegeben und kein Sturz.

Nur mal zum Vergleich...
Dominik 1:56min - 3.Platz U16 1:41min... und Papa stolz wie Oskar!

Nächste Woche Beerfelden - Buckelnunner Renne....



555


----------



## Igetyou (30. September 2012)

Wie war's mal Mittwoch mit Bikeparkgeballer!!
Dann könnt ihr eure Karren mal artgerecht bewegen!
Nicht das noch Öl in der Gabel verharzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (30. September 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Nik ist gut durchgekommen und hat eine sehr gute, beständige Leistung gezeigt. Richtig Gas gegeben und kein Sturz.
> 
> Nur mal zum Vergleich...
> Dominik 1:56min - 3.Platz U16 1:41min... und Papa stolz wie Oskar!
> ...



Respekt!!!!
Beide Daumen für 55!!


----------



## Marc555 (30. September 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Wie war's mal Mittwoch mit Bikeparkgeballer!!
> Dann könnt ihr eure Karren mal artgerecht bewegen!
> Nicht das noch Öl in der Gabel verharzt.



Bin noch ca 2. Wochen raus, dann geht´s langsam wieder denke ich. Werde vielleicht mal für eine paar Tage in den Herbstferien mit der Familie nach Italien (Finale ligure) fahren. Danach schaun wir mal was noch offen hat...

Ach ja, Nik ist jetzt wieder 11, nachdem er für den heutigen Tag 13 war....


555


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. Oktober 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Macht mal ne Meldung, alle Helden unbeschädigt wieder zurückgekommen?
> 
> Am deutschen Feiertag, Mittwoch, gibts mal wieder eine Odenwaldtour, wie es so aussieht.
> Wer - außer Ede - ist noch dabei?


Da mein Bike wieder vollständig ist, würde ich gerne was machen. Nur habe Ich Abends noch ein Termin. Wäre eine bescheidene Hausrunde auch ok?


----------



## Kulminator (1. Oktober 2012)

da mich mein Arbeitgeber leichtsinnigerweise die ganze Woche ausschlafen lässt, werde ich mir heute die Nachmittagssonne am HK antun ... 

Die Feiertagsplanung sieht aktuell leider noch einen anderen Ablauf vor. Melde mich, falls es doch noch gehen sollte. 

555 & 55:


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Oktober 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Da mein Bike wieder vollständig ist, würde ich gerne was machen. Nur habe Ich Abends noch ein Termin. Wäre eine bescheidene Hausrunde auch ok?



Heimatrunde ist schön und gut, aber am Feiertag ist eine Feiertagsrunde angesagt. Abends sind wir wieder zurück sofern der Abend bei Dir nicht schon um 1600 anfängt. Ausserdem bist Du ein junger Mann, der muß mal spontan auf Abruf Performance zeigen können. Der Träger trägt 3 Bikes.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. Oktober 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Heimatrunde ist schön und gut, aber am Feiertag ist eine Feiertagsrunde angesagt. Abends sind wir wieder zurück sofern der Abend bei Dir nicht schon um 1600 anfängt. Ausserdem bist Du ein junger Mann, der muß mal spontan auf Abruf Performance zeigen können. Der Träger trägt 3 Bikes.


Sir, Jawohl Sir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Werde mitkommen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Oktober 2012)

Feiertag = Familientag, sorry ich habe Mittwoch keinen Ausgang.

Kulmi, bleibt's bei morgen, lockere Runde um die Mittagszeit?
Sag an wann und wo, ich bin zu allen Schandtaten bereit.


----------



## Kulminator (1. Oktober 2012)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Kulmi, bleibt's bei morgen, lockere Runde um die Mittagszeit?
> Sag an wann und wo, ich bin zu allen Schandtaten bereit.



1200 in Rodenbach am Sportplatz. ich nehm das Schnelle - es bleibt aber bei der lockeren Runde...


----------



## Fr.th.13 (1. Oktober 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Nik ist gut durchgekommen und hat eine sehr gute, beständige Leistung gezeigt. Richtig Gas gegeben und kein Sturz.
> 
> Nur mal zum Vergleich...
> Dominik 1:56min - 3.Platz U16 1:41min... und Papa stolz wie Oskar!
> ...




coo !!!!!l wie waren die streckenverhältnise ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Oktober 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> 1200 in Rodenbach am Sportplatz. ich nehm das Schnelle - es bleibt aber bei der lockeren Runde...



Alles klar. Dann bis morgen.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. Oktober 2012)

Wann und Wo ist Morgen Treffpunkt?


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich mache den Fahrdienst. Schlage vor, ich hole erst Dich ab und dann rauschen wir bei Ede vorbei denn das liegt auf dem Weg. 1030 bei Dir? als Vorschlag


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. Oktober 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ich mache den Fahrdienst. Schlage vor, ich hole erst Dich ab und dann rauschen wir bei Ede vorbei denn das liegt auf dem Weg. 1030 bei Dir? als Vorschlag


Ich bin um 10.30 Uhr bei Dir. Dann musst Du kein Umweg fahren.


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Oktober 2012)

Auch gut, mal sehen was Ede sagt.


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. Oktober 2012)

Dann seid Ihr um ca. 1100 bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obolator (2. Oktober 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Dann seid Ihr um ca. 1100 bei mir.



Nachdem ich mich hier schon ein paar Monate nicht mehr hier gemeldete hab ist- wie ein Wunder - Morgen Reise bei mir. Wenn Ihr mir sagt wo ich um 11 sein soll schließe ich mich an.


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Oktober 2012)

obolator schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mich hier schon ein paar Monate nicht mehr hier gemeldete hab ist- wie ein Wunder - Morgen Reise bei mir. Wenn Ihr mir sagt wo ich um 11 sein soll schließe ich mich an.



MoinMoin,
mein Lasttaxi ist mit 3 Bikes&Mann komplett belegt, wir fahren in den Odenwald.


----------



## obolator (3. Oktober 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> MoinMoin,
> mein Lasttaxi ist mit 3 Bikes&Mann komplett belegt, wir fahren in den Odenwald.



Ich würde selber fahren. Ihr müsstet doch bei Dreieich - oder in der Nähe vorbeikommen. Da würde ich zu euch stoßen. Schick Mir gleich meine Tel. per PM


----------



## Igetyou (3. Oktober 2012)

Hartes Brot

http://www.goslarsche.de/Home/harz/region-harz_arid,296594.html


----------



## Marc555 (3. Oktober 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Hartes Brot
> 
> http://www.goslarsche.de/Home/harz/region-harz_arid,296594.html



Krass. Und wiedermal sind Leihbikes im Spiel. 
Ich hoffe das es keine Konsequenzen für den Betreiber/ Bikepark hat.


555


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin mir sicher, es ist mein Körper. Nur fühlt er sich nicht so an.
Schöne Tour heute


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Oktober 2012)

Mömbris ? Mömlingen ? Malmö ?


----------



## obolator (3. Oktober 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Mömbris ? Mömlingen ? Malmö ?



Gibt bestimmt auch in Malmö neue Hauptstraße 41...
Hab mich dann bin den Taunus orientiert. Sind schon geileres Tracks da...


----------



## greendany (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich war heute mal wieder im Wald und da hat doch wirklich son Saftsack auf unserem kleinen Haustrail in der HK-Ecke nen Anlieger und nen Kicker zerstört. Außerdem sind über die komplette Strecke Äste verteilt. Da bekomm ich echt die Krise!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (4. Oktober 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Mömbris ? Mömlingen ? Malmö ?


Normal bin ich ja nicht so gehässig........ Aber der war gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (4. Oktober 2012)

greendany schrieb:


> Ich war heute mal wieder im Wald und da hat doch wirklich son Saftsack auf unserem kleinen Haustrail in der HK-Ecke nen Anlieger und nen Kicker zerstört. Außerdem sind über die komplette Strecke Äste verteilt. Da bekomm ich echt die Krise!


Aufräumen.......


----------



## Fr.th.13 (4. Oktober 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Hartes Brot
> 
> http://www.goslarsche.de/Home/harz/region-harz_arid,296594.html



- " wir leihn uns 'en DH-bike mit ausrüstng ....., und gehen auf ne richtige dh-strecke und geben vollgas, das topmatreial wird es schon richten.( mit dem richtigen material kann jeder heizen..)- ", das wären warscheinlich die um den baum-wickel-fracktion der GTI-zeit, gewesen (90er) !!
Sorry aber leihbike u.leihausrüstung ersetzen nicht das fahreriche können ...wir hatten en änlichen fall letztes jahr am bombenkrater. 
Ein unbelehrbarer mit 50er wurde von uns ein paarwochen lang, auf seine bescheiden fahr und sprung fähigkeiten aufmerksamgemacht - "doch bitte mit der kleinen line und die sprünge zu umfahren bis seine technik sich verbessert hat" - Er hörte nicht auf uns -
einpaar wochen später kam es wie es kommen musste,
 - Nur leider bei uns auf der strecke - , er brach sich des genick,- hatte aber glück im unglück ,- Ca.: links 30%; rechts 70% gelämmt !! standt vor 3 wochen..

Ich weis, jedem von uns kann ein fahrfehler passieren um anschliessend am Baum oder anderen hindernisen einzuschlagen und seine letzte reise anzutretten.  Das sollte man immer bedenken.


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. Oktober 2012)

greendany schrieb:


> Ich war heute mal wieder im Wald und da hat doch wirklich son Saftsack auf unserem kleinen Haustrail in der HK-Ecke nen Anlieger und nen Kicker zerstört. Außerdem sind über die komplette Strecke Äste verteilt. Da bekomm ich echt die Krise!



Vor Ort versteckte Wildlife Kameras haben das Geschehen aufgezeichnet.
Es wird Hausbesuche von kräftigen Männern geben...


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Oktober 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Vor Ort versteckte Wildlife Kameras haben das Geschehen aufgezeichnet.
> Es wird Hausbesuche von kräftigen Männern geben...





Sie werden ihm ein Angebot machen, das er nicht ablehnen kann


----------



## Fr.th.13 (4. Oktober 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Sie werden ihm ein Angebot machen, das er nicht ablehnen kann


----------



## Marc555 (4. Oktober 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Vor Ort versteckte Wildlife Kameras haben das Geschehen aufgezeichnet.
> Es wird Hausbesuche von kräftigen Männern geben...




Ooh, wußte nicht das Don Corrleone auf unserer Seite ist!

555


----------



## obolator (4. Oktober 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Normal bin ich ja nicht so gehässig........ Aber der war gut



Jaja, wer den Schaden hat...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. Oktober 2012)

Samstag kann ich leider nicht aufs Bike. Wie sieht es denn am Sonntag aus?


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Oktober 2012)

Biken SA und SO möglich. SA 1115 TÜV Termin PKW.

Luca-Brasi meldet das ein Trail-Zerstörer mit einer sizilianischen Krawatte bei den Fischen liegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Oktober 2012)

Mal sehen wie morgen das Wetter ist.
Bin morgen früh durchaus beschäftigt und dann bereit. Biken oder Geo-Caching, je nach Wetter. Einfach anrufen. 
Sonntag müßt ihr mal ohne mich, das Bier will gebraut werden.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. Oktober 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Biken SA und SO möglich. SA 1115 TÜV Termin PKW.
> 
> Luca-Brasi meldet das ein Trail-Zerstörer mit einer sizilianischen Krawatte bei den Fischen liegt...


Sonntag 13.00 Uhr B8 ?


----------



## MTB-1988 (6. Oktober 2012)

Würde mich euch gerne mal anschließen, allerdings startet Ihr ja erst Nähe Hanau oder?


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Oktober 2012)

Pfffff...ich glaube, die Hälfte der heutigen Strecke hätte es auch getan.

Spüre so einige unbekannte Knochen und Muskeln  Fein gekocht und gegessen, jetzt noch ein Schnäpsle und dann auf das Chaiselongue.

Gelohnt hat es sich dennoch


----------



## Marc555 (6. Oktober 2012)

Morgen mal bitte Daumen drücken. 
Double 5 hat seinen 2.Wertungslauf. Sind zwar in seiner Altersklasse nur 3 Jungs aber von der Zeit ist er richtig gut dabei!!! Hat mit 2:38 gute 12 Sekunden Vorsprung vor seinem Verfolger und wäre auch eine Altersklasse über ihm noch im hinteren Mittelfeld.
Bis jetzt also eine super Leistung finde ich. (Und Papa stolz wie Oskar Teil2)

555


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. Oktober 2012)

Kombi: Gute Leistung, und mal gutes Training  für andere Körperregionen.

Sofa: Ja, 1300 B8

55: Alles Gute für Morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (7. Oktober 2012)

@55: für 12 sek. vorsprung würde M. Schumacher zur Zeit töten. Viel Glück.

 @Rest, 13.00 Uhr B8.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (7. Oktober 2012)

Super heute.


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. Oktober 2012)

Die HK Patrouille meldet sich zurück. Den S kann der Greendany nicht gemeint haben, da war alles o.k. Ein paar Bikehasser hockten wieder in den Lebendfallen, und einige Fahrtechnik Experten kamen uns mit voll ausgefahrener Reverb sitzend im Trail entgegen...

Sonst war alles cool


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (7. Oktober 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Die HK Patrouille meldet sich zurück. Den S kann der Greendany nicht gemeint haben, da war alles o.k. Ein paar Bikehasser hockten wieder in den Lebendfallen, und einige Fahrtechnik Experten kamen uns mit voll ausgefahrener Reverb sitzend im Trail entgegen...
> 
> Sonst war alles cool


Normaler Wahnsinn.......


----------



## Marc555 (7. Oktober 2012)

Oleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
Zurück aus BF.
Nach dem zweiten Lauf spricht das Ergebnis für sich... 15Sekunden Abstand vor Platz zwei! Und das bei einer Schlammschlacht vom feinsten!

Als Bonus zum Siegerpokal gab´s noch einen Fullfacehelm von IXS.

Danke an alle die fleißig Daumen gedrückt haben und natürlich Glückwünsche an den Sieger 6. BBNR Jugend 1.







[/url][/IMG]


555


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Oktober 2012)

Ja sauber !

Die Jugend geht da wohl furchtloser ran als wir alten Männer. Sei's ihnen gegönnt. Hauptsache es hat 55 Spaß gemacht und er hat sich nicht verletzt.

Ich habe mich heute mit ziemlich ernsten Dingen beschäftigt: 

Der Maische aus 2,4kg Münchner Hell, 1kg Pilsner, 0,8kg Dunkelirgendetwas...Malz und 75gr Röstmalz, 16 ltr Erstaufguß und 16ltr Nachguß




Hier nach dem Abziehen von der Maische und vor dem Kochen




Und hier das 'Gehirn', die Reste der Eiweiß- und Trubstoffe nach dem Absetzen ins Gärfaß. Morgen kommt die Hefe dazu, dann 4 Tage Gärung.




Wenn alles glatt geht werde ich nächsten Samstag 'Black Jack' auf Flaschen ziehen


----------



## Marc555 (7. Oktober 2012)

Oh Dominik´s Siegerbier??? Hehehe

555


----------



## Igetyou (8. Oktober 2012)

Dienstag oder Donnerstag Nightride?
Hat jemand Interesse und Zeit?


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. Oktober 2012)

Glückwunsch an 55. Siegergene vom Dad und die 300er Ausbildung bei den Wölfen tragen Früchte...

Kombi: ne halbe Flasche Bier sollte drin sein...


----------



## Marc555 (8. Oktober 2012)

55 in action...






[/url][/IMG]


555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. Oktober 2012)

Nichts mehr gegen Lycra Hosen ect.


----------



## Kulminator (10. Oktober 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Nichts mehr gegen Lycra Hosen ect.



Auf welchen Seiten bist du denn unterwegs?? 
Zugegeben, die Tricks sind klasse...


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Oktober 2012)

Ökologisch voll unkorrektes Ende, wenn die 2 Tanten mit WD40 (=Öl) übers Bike gehn und alles auf das grüne, grüne Gras tropft. Da quietschen die Schafe dann auch nicht mehr, wenn sie dort geweidet haben


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. Oktober 2012)

Gleich mal einen Renner bestellen...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. Oktober 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Auf welchen Seiten bist du denn unterwegs??
> Zugegeben, die Tricks sind klasse...


Youtube.... kennste?


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Oktober 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Gleich mal einen Renner bestellen...



Nee, WD40 mit 2 Schlampen bestellen.


----------



## Kulminator (10. Oktober 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Youtube.... kennste?




Solange es nicht Roadbike ist ...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. Oktober 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Nee, WD40 mit 2 Schlampen bestellen.


Ne nur 2 Schlampen..... WD40 habe ich schon.



Kulminator schrieb:


> Solange es nicht Roadbike ist ...


Das Vid macht in den gängigsten Mountainbike Seiten die Runde.


----------



## Igetyou (11. Oktober 2012)

Roadbikes rules!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (11. Oktober 2012)

SA ggf. WB?
Wat sacht M9?

555


----------



## Igetyou (11. Oktober 2012)

WB=Winterberg?
Du aufm Rad?
Wollte eigentlich in den Racepark!

An alleienstag Nightride??


----------



## Igetyou (11. Oktober 2012)

Kommste mit Nik am Samstag in den Racepark!Ruf morgen mal durch..


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Oktober 2012)

Ziemliches Schietwetter 

Das sieht ganz nach Gabelwartung aus, ich werde heute abend die Büchse der Pandora mal öffnen.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. Oktober 2012)

Schaffe es wieder nur am Sonntag aufs Bike, Schwiegereltern sind da.


----------



## Kulminator (12. Oktober 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ziemliches Schietwetter
> 
> Das sieht ganz nach Gabelwartung aus, ich werde heute abend die Büchse der Pandora mal öffnen.



Öffnest du die 180er Talas?? Würde mich mal intetessieren, wie die oberen Ringe geschmiert sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Oktober 2012)

Nee, bin an der Totem.
Böse Überraschungen. Eine untere Ablassschraube war weg, die untere Dämpferkammer trocken. Ein Shim der Zugstufendämpfung verknäult. 
Die Dichtringe gehen kaum raus, die Äußeren war ja noch o.k. aber die Inneren / Unteren


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Oktober 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Nee, bin an der Totem.
> Böse Überraschungen. Eine untere Ablassschraube war weg, die untere Dämpferkammer trocken. Ein Shim der Zugstufendämpfung verknäult.
> Die Dichtringe gehen kaum raus, die Äußeren war ja noch o.k. aber die Inneren / Unteren


Heute eine mittlere Runde fahren...1300B8


----------



## Kulminator (13. Oktober 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Heute eine mittlere Runde fahren...1300B8



TS ??? Bis denne...


----------



## Kulminator (13. Oktober 2012)

TS1 und TS2 eignen sich hervorragend für die mittlere Runde...


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. Oktober 2012)

Kombi: Ich wäre heute auch gefahren, aber ich dachte Du bist bei den Tommys in den Herbstferien ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Oktober 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kombi: Ich wäre heute auch gefahren, aber ich dachte Du bist bei den Tommys in den Herbstferien ?



Kommt noch 

Baue jetzt wieder die Totem zusammen.


----------



## Marc555 (13. Oktober 2012)

Oooooooookeeeeeeey. Bin wieder im Rennen.
War heute in Beerfelden und hab mich mal langsam an die alte Form rangetastet. Drop funzt, Roadgap funzt und die Wall auch. 
Bin happy aber ohne Kondition...



555


----------



## Kulminator (14. Oktober 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Heute eine mittlere Runde fahren...1300B8





Marc555 schrieb:


> Oooooooookeeeeeeey. Bin wieder im Rennen.
> War heute in Beerfelden und hab mich mal langsam an die alte Form rangetastet. Drop funzt, Roadgap funzt und die Wall auch.
> Bin happy aber ohne Kondition...
> 
> ...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (14. Oktober 2012)

Komme heute leider nicht aufs Bike.


----------



## Kulminator (20. Oktober 2012)

Kommt zur Zeit wohl keiner aufs Bike?? Hab vorsorglich für nächstes Wochenende Sonnenschein geordert... Da geht dann mal was?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. Oktober 2012)

Wetter war Heute schon Super. Leider bin ich erkältet.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Oktober 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wetter war Heute schon Super. Leider bin ich erkältet.



Geht mir auch so. Seit der Ründe mit Kulmination kratzt es im Hals, ich krieg den Mist nicht los. :-(
An Sport ist derzeit max. Eurosport drin.


----------



## Igetyou (21. Oktober 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Kommt zur Zeit wohl keiner aufs Bike?? Hab vorsorglich für nächstes Wochenende Sonnenschein geordert... Da geht dann mal was?!



War Sa und So Gashahnmäßig unterwegs!!
Habe die Sonne im Harz genossen.


----------



## Kulminator (21. Oktober 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> War Sa und So GashahnmÃ¤Ãig unterwegs!!
> Habe die Sonne im Harz genossen.



ðsiehst du bei deiner Speed die Sonne Ã¼berhaupt??


----------



## Marc555 (22. Oktober 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> War Sa und So Gashahnmäßig unterwegs!!
> Habe die Sonne im Harz genossen.



Da haste alles richtig gemacht. Winterberg war auch klasse, nur Wartezeit am Lift war mehr als Kacke! Hat echt den Spaß gedrückt. Die DH war so voll wie die Zeil bei Sommerschlußverkauf.


555


----------



## Igetyou (22. Oktober 2012)

Shit!!Gut bei dem Wetter kein Wunder..
Wie ist die neue Streckenführung ??


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Oktober 2012)

Guys, I'm back from London 

Eigentlich ganz gutes Wetter gehabt und viel gesehen 

Gehe jetzt aufs Bike die heimischen Wälder erkunden, mußte die ganze Woche mitansehen, wie die Freaks drüben auf der Insel mit den Singlespeedern und Falträdern (in beiden Fällen, eher teure Exemplare mit Liebe zum Detail) sich zwischen den Doppelstock-Bussen und Taxis durchwuseln


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Oktober 2012)

Ach war das schön im Wald...die Farben...Biken war dringend nötig. Gestört haben nur die humanoiden Baummörder (deutsches Kettensägemassaker), die quer über den Trail die Buchen zum filetieren geschmissen haben


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. Oktober 2012)

Gude Kombi, bitte mehr Details zu den Buchen überm Trail. Temporäre oder dauerhafte Störung, oder gar Zerstörung ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (22. Oktober 2012)

So aus meiner Erkältung ist laut meinem Arzt eine Dicke Grippe geworden.


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Oktober 2012)

Sofa, gute Besserung ! 250gr Aspirin, auflösen in 1 ltr heißem Äppler und langsam trinken...wirkt todsicher 


Habe mal nur 2 Bilder von London in mein Album gestellt. Eher was ungewöhnliches. Mich kann ja essenstechnisch normalerweise wenig beeindrucken, aber vor deinen Augen customzided hergestellte Eisportionen (mit flüssig Stickstoff als Einfrierhilfe !!!), das war schon was besonderes.
Ansonsten haben wir uns durch den Bauch und die Märkte von London gefuttert: Camden Locks im Norden (Libanesisch), Spitalfields / Brick Lane (Banghladeshi), Borough Market (ein phantastisches Sandwich mit 'Pulled Duck'), Dim Sum in Chinatown und Thai am Hanover Square.


----------



## Igetyou (23. Oktober 2012)

Heute Nightride!?

Wetter könnte passen..


----------



## akisu (23. Oktober 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> 250gr Aspirin, auflösen in 1 ltr heißem Äppler und langsam trinken...wirkt todsicher



250 g könnten in der tat totsicher sein


----------



## LarsLangfinger (23. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe zur Zeit Urlaub und fahr deswegen morgens 1, 2 Stündchen durch die Gegend. Da ich im Offenbacher Zentrum wohne (Ich möchte nichts hören!) war meine Stammstrecke idealerweise durch den Offenbacher & Kelsterbacher Stadtwald zum Flughafen und wieder zurück, die Woche habe ich mich entschlossen ein wenig ostwärts Richtung Hanau zu fahren, nur ist das überhaupt nicht meine Gegend. Ich bin durch Fechenheim & Maintal nach Hanau und auf der anderen mainseite durch Mühlheim wieder zurück da ich nicht wirklich lust hatte nach einer Stunde nach Höhenmetern zu suchen.

Ich würde morgen mein Rad in mein Auto packen und hinter Hanau starten. Könnt Ihr mir sagen wo sich dort ein guter Einstiegpunkt befindet? Idealerweise mit Streckenführung bzw. Beschilderung und einigen Höhenmetern sowie ab 40km? Kenne in der Gegend nur den Rodgau Rundweg da meine Freundin in Jügesheim wohnt. Von dort starte ich auch manchmal eine Tour zurück nach OF/FFM über Klein-Auheim & Steinheim.

Danke für eure Hilfe und Grüße
Lars


----------



## Kulminator (23. Oktober 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> So aus meiner Erkältung ist laut meinem Arzt eine Dicke Grippe geworden.



Gute Besserung, Kleiner...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (23. Oktober 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> So aus meiner Erkältung ist laut meinem Arzt eine Dicke Grippe geworden.



Gute Besserung ! Radfahren stärkt die Abwehrkräfte.

Langfinger: Infos gerne an Mitfahrer.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (23. Oktober 2012)

Danke - wenn es denn mal so kommt. Wie man es nimmt bei flexiblen Jobs ist die Freizeit dementsprechend unflexibel. Werde aber mal die Radltermine im Auge behalten.


----------



## Kulminator (25. Oktober 2012)

Die Vorhersage fürs WE trifft meinerseits auf wenig Begeisterung ... Wie ist bei euch die Stimmung?


----------



## Igetyou (25. Oktober 2012)

Racepark beide Tage.


----------



## bikebuster90 (25. Oktober 2012)

was versteht ihr unter racepark?  
ich nutze das wochenende nochmal für bikepark, freitag evtl. nach willingen und samstag nach bad wildbad oder woanders hin 
sonntag vielleicht mal hometrail ballern


----------



## Igetyou (25. Oktober 2012)

Racepark Schulenberg Harz.
Ich hoffe das bis dahin mein neuer Hinterbau kommt.
Laut Shocker ist er schon verschickt wurden.
Im Harz sind es um die 2-4°C am Wochenende, aber ohne Regen!
Die Tage der Bikeparkbesuche sind gezählt, da gebe ich dir recht.
Enduro ist schon bereit fürn Winter!


----------



## Kulminator (25. Oktober 2012)

2 bis 4 Grad ?! Zeit, die Bretter zu wachsen...


----------



## bikebuster90 (25. Oktober 2012)

wieso neuer hinterbau? was hasten nun wieder angestellt? 
laut wettervorhersage soll es schneien in willingen und bad wildbad, mal schauen wie es wird  
also letztes jahr bei schnee den hk runter iss schon was anderes, wird schön technisch


----------



## Igetyou (25. Oktober 2012)

Neue Hinterbau weil DHL beim Verschicken eine winzige Beule reingehauen hat.Da es sich um ein Trandportschaden handelt bekomme ich einen neuen Hinterbau!


----------



## bikebuster90 (25. Oktober 2012)

achso das thema, ich dachte schon, du hättest ihn klein bekommen 
aber die dämpferpositions-oliven halten jetzt? hast du schon die neuen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Oktober 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Die Vorhersage fürs WE trifft meinerseits auf wenig Begeisterung ... Wie ist bei euch die Stimmung?



Wieso?
Stimmung gut, Samstag soll es doch sogar einigermaßen gut sein (kalt aber gut). Komme gerade aus dem Revier, ongoing massive timber works 
Aber da läßt sich eine Umleitung finden.

Btw. der diesjährige Schlenkerla Rauchbock ist legger


----------



## Igetyou (25. Oktober 2012)

Jo fahre jetzt 9" Federweg und kurze Kettenstrebeneinstellung bei mittlerer Progression..
So geht das Bike am besten!


----------



## Marc555 (25. Oktober 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Racepark Schulenberg Harz.
> Ich hoffe das bis dahin mein neuer Hinterbau kommt.
> Laut Shocker ist er schon verschickt wurden.
> Im Harz sind es um die 2-4°C am Wochenende, aber ohne Regen!
> ...



Ja stimmt, dein Hinterbau hat mir auch nicht gefallen. Zum Glück fahr ich nicht so oft hinter dir. 
Du bist mir zu schnell.

555


----------



## bikebuster90 (25. Oktober 2012)

marc hast du mal versucht in winterberg auf der dh henry zu folgen? 
der iss echt fix unterwegs  
konntest du dich schon dazu motivieren auf die höhe zu gehen?


----------



## bikebuster90 (25. Oktober 2012)

igetyou aber fahr dich nicht zu klump, dein körper muss auch dem tempo deines rads mithalten können
mit dem neuen fahrwerk bei mir ist es auch schon schneller geworden, besonders die bremsen verlangen einen sensiblen finger, sonst steht der reifen unverhofft


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Oktober 2012)

WTF - da draußen hat's Schneegriesseln im 45 Grad Winkel 
Das sieht im Moment mal nicht nach Biken aus.
Muß mich eh nach 9 Uhr bei der Grünabfallstelle (hinter 50 anderen) anstellen, da hat sich die Woche ganz schön was zum Entsorgen zusammenleppert.


----------



## Kulminator (27. Oktober 2012)

der morgendliche Blick aus dem Fenster ruft wenig Begeisterung hervor ...

Nachmittags soll es tendentiell besser werden. Vielleicht reichts ja wenigstens für ne kleine Homerunde ?!


----------



## Mtb Ede (27. Oktober 2012)

Tja, bei top Wetter fährt hier ja keiner...

Kombi: Gabel oder Trailservice ?


----------



## rockshoxrevel (27. Oktober 2012)

also ich würd fahren^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Oktober 2012)

War doch gut gestern bei dem nass-kalten Wetter den Gabelservice zu machen. Jetzt ist es zwar immer noch kalt, aber strahlender Sonnenschein .

Ede, peilen wir 1230 an?  gerne auch ab 'bei Dir'


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. Oktober 2012)

Kombi: Moin, da bei dem schönen Wetter ausser uns ja eh keiner fährt machen wir 1230 bei mir.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (28. Oktober 2012)

Bin leider immer noch nicht richtig fit. Denke aber das ich am nächsten WE wieder dabei bin.


----------



## Kulminator (28. Oktober 2012)

Mir ist das Wetter zum Biken zu schön ...


----------



## Marc555 (28. Oktober 2012)

Wetter ist/ war perfekt zum biken.
Leider war nur eine kleine Runde drin, da die rechte Hand nach meinem bail in Winterberg immer noch etwas zwickt.

555


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Oktober 2012)

Na, das war doch heute ein würdiger Winter-Ausritt 
Von unten waren die weiß gepuderten Baumwipfel schon zu erkennen (ich wollte es nicht glauben), ab 300mtr gab es in den Schattenseiten schon richtig Schnee auf den Bäumen und auf dem Kamm war es dann schön durchgehend weiß gepudert. Und das beste, es war noch nicht mal richtig kalt.
MM und BB bringen einen wieder sauber runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (28. Oktober 2012)

Da war heute wieder einiges geboten, alle Bodenverhältnisse, der HK ist oben schon gepudert, und die Waldarbeiter machen aus WAB´s Landebahnen...die wichtigen Sachen sind aber einwandfrei...Klasse Tour


----------



## Kulminator (28. Oktober 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Wetter ist/ war perfekt zum biken.
> Leider war nur eine kleine Runde drin, da die rechte Hand nach meinem bail in Winterberg immer noch etwas zwickt.
> 
> 555



Haste schon wieder Bodenkontakt gehabt?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (28. Oktober 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Na, das war doch heute ein würdiger Winter-Ausritt
> Von unten waren die weiß gepuderten Baumwipfel schon zu erkennen (ich wollte es nicht glauben), ab 300mtr gab es in den Schattenseiten schon richtig Schnee auf den Bäumen und auf dem Kamm war es dann schön durchgehend weiß gepudert. Und das beste, es war noch nicht mal richtig kalt.
> MM und BB bringen einen wieder sauber runter.



Krass


----------



## Marc555 (28. Oktober 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Haste schon wieder Bodenkontakt gehabt?



Ein klein wenig. Die DH in Winterberg hat es in sich.
Es geht aber schon wieder einigermaßen. Bis nächstes WE ist bestimmt alles wieder gut.


----------



## Igetyou (29. Oktober 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Wetter ist/ war perfekt zum biken.
> Leider war nur eine kleine Runde drin, da die rechte Hand nach meinem bail in Winterberg immer noch etwas zwickt.
> 
> 555


 
Fahrtechnikkurs 1 erforderlich


----------



## Marc555 (29. Oktober 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Fahrtechnikkurs 1 erforderlich



Ich werde dich bei deiner nächsten Bodenprobenahme dran erinnern. 
Mir fehlt nur ein wenig Fahrpraxis... dann gehts wieder. Bin dir bald wieder auf den Fersen!

555


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Oktober 2012)

Ede, das Thema mit der Reverb ist kein Thema...es gibt top Instruktionen  

http://www.videotrailreviews.com/2011/02/rock-shox-reverb-seatpost-service-guide/

> inflate to 250 psi / 17 bar
> außerdem hatte die Außentemperatur doch einen gewissen Einfluss auf die Ölviskosität, aufgewärmt in der Werkstatt wars schon wieder deutlich besser


----------



## Igetyou (29. Oktober 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Bin dir bald wieder auf den Fersen!
> 
> 555





Am Wochenende Osternohe,Winterberg usw. Beerfelden ausgeschlossen!!


----------



## bikebuster90 (29. Oktober 2012)

aber bad wildbad geht doch   kommt bei schnee bestimmt richtig geil  
hoffentlich ist bis zum nächsten we mein dämpfer wieder da, nach drei bikeparkeinsätzen und einmal hometrail hat er unverhofft sein öl über den rahmen ergossen   sonst muss halt erstmal wieder die fox luft-lutsche rein


----------



## Igetyou (29. Oktober 2012)

Lass mal Mittwoch Donnerstag telefonieren bezüglich Wochenendplanung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (29. Oktober 2012)

liteville901 schrieb:


> aber bad wildbad geht doch   kommt bei schnee bestimmt richtig geil
> hoffentlich ist bis zum nächsten we mein dämpfer wieder da, nach drei bikeparkeinsätzen und einmal hometrail hat er unverhofft sein öl über den rahmen ergossen   sonst muss halt erstmal wieder die fox luft-lutsche rein


Das mit dem Dämpfer ist ärgerlich.Aber RS hat ein Super Service!


----------



## bikebuster90 (29. Oktober 2012)

joa oki, können wir machen  
aber war letztes mal in willingen schon frisch morgens, mittags war es dann ok, bis dann der dämpfer um 14uhr seinen dienst quitierte.......


----------



## Igetyou (29. Oktober 2012)

Bin Sa in Braunlage bei -2 grad gefahren.War wirklich kalt.Aber was muss das muss


----------



## bikebuster90 (29. Oktober 2012)

-2 grad hört sich auch sehr frisch an  
naja in bad wildbad ist man zum glück nicht so schnell, wie in willingen, da ist der fahrtwind nicht so eisig
joa ich freu mich schon wieder auf snowrides


----------



## Igetyou (29. Oktober 2012)

Alle Achtung!!
Mittwoch ist ein Nightride geplant.
Start 1800 HU Westbahnhof
Zusteigen ist möglich..


----------



## Igetyou (29. Oktober 2012)

liteville901 schrieb:


> -2 grad hört sich auch sehr frisch an
> naja in bad wildbad ist man zum glück nicht so schnell, wie in willingen, da ist der fahrtwind nicht so eisig
> joa ich freu mich schon wieder auf snowrides




Tendiere zu Osternohe da Helloween-Ride ist.
Alternativ Winterberg wegen den neuem Steinfeld!


----------



## bikebuster90 (29. Oktober 2012)

joa mal schauen, muss noch rücksprache mim daniel und mim flo halten, was die so geplant haben, hab auch schon mitbekommen, dass die in winterberg das zweite steinfeld angeblich verändert hätten.......nur was die sich bei dem kleinen vor dem letzten großen drop auf der dh gedacht haben, keine ahnung


----------



## Igetyou (29. Oktober 2012)

Jo hält mal Rücksprache und dann schnacken wir mal.Wird schon passen.


----------



## Kulminator (30. Oktober 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Alle Achtung!!
> Mittwoch ist ein Nightride geplant.
> Start 1800 HU Westbahnhof
> Zusteigen ist möglich..



Ich steig am Westbahnhof zu ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshoxrevel (30. Oktober 2012)

wo wär dann mi das nightride(zeitspanne) und welcher zug in hu west bzw gleis ?


----------



## Igetyou (30. Oktober 2012)

Start 1800 am Parkplatz am Westbahnhof .Zeitspanne bis ca.2000-2100
Ganz locker,kein CC Schwuchteln!


----------



## Kulminator (31. Oktober 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Start 1800 am Parkplatz am Westbahnhof .Zeitspanne bis ca.2000-2100
> Ganz locker,kein CC Schwuchteln!



Gute Ansage ...


----------



## Igetyou (31. Oktober 2012)

Heute Ultrawetter.
Wer kommt noch mit?
Keine Angst!!
Lampe und gute Laune erforderlich!


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. Oktober 2012)

Ultrawetter, deshalb bin ich ja auch mit dem Bike zur Arbeit 
Wird aber noch ein wenig dauern bis ich wieder nach Hause fahre. Bin also heute nicht dabei.


----------



## Kulminator (1. November 2012)

Das war gestern ne Megaschweinerei im Wald.  Aber hat Spass gemacht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (1. November 2012)

Auf jeden Fall!!
War fett


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. November 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Das war gestern ne Megaschweinerei im Wald.  Aber hat Spass gemacht ...





Igetyou schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall!!
> War fett



Schmuddelkinder.


----------



## Kulminator (2. November 2012)

Komm doch mal wieder mit ....


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. November 2012)

Ungeiles Wetter 

Gehe heute nicht auf Ausfahrt.

Die guten Kinoplätze für heute abend sind auch schon alle belegt


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. November 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Komm doch mal wieder mit ....



Nachdem die Erkältung überstanden ist mache ich das gerne.


----------



## Igetyou (3. November 2012)

Gute Besserung


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. November 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ungeiles Wetter
> 
> Gehe heute nicht auf Ausfahrt.
> 
> Die guten Kinoplätze für heute abend sind auch schon alle belegt


Skyfall ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. November 2012)

Ja, war aber schon voll.
Ggfs. nächsten SA.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (5. November 2012)

ist für donnerstag zufälligerweise ein nightride geplant?


----------



## Igetyou (5. November 2012)

Könnte man in Angriff nehmen!
Wie sieht's mit dem Rest aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (5. November 2012)

Donnerstag = Abschlußtag unseres Lean Workshops. Open End 

Habe mir heute abend mal das Goldene vorgenommen um mich abzulenken.
Mannomann, die Laufräder sehen aus...ziemlich verranzt, als wäre ich tagelang durchs Streusalz gefahren.
Kette ist auch reif und putzen wäre auch mal nicht schlecht. Auffi gehts, Buam!


----------



## Kulminator (5. November 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Könnte man in Angriff nehmen!
> Wie sieht's mit dem Rest aus?



Schafft erst mal vernünftiges Wetter bei. Daa Depriwetter da draussen rockt ganz und gar nicht...


----------



## rockshoxrevel (5. November 2012)

is doch geil schlamm rockt und den neuer hintere mantel is da geht steil^^


----------



## Igetyou (5. November 2012)

Bin Sonntag ne Runde gefahren.War schön nass.
Winterberg habe ich mir erspart.
Wenn es Donnerstag nicht von oben nass ist habe ich kein Problem damit..


----------



## Kulminator (6. November 2012)

Eure Begeisterung kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen ?! 
Mal schauen, wie sich das Wetter schlägt...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. November 2012)

Bei dem Wetter rostet sogar Plastik. Brrr .....


----------



## rockshoxrevel (7. November 2012)

wie siehtsen nu aus, ist schon ne entscheidung bezüglich morgen abend gefällt worden?


----------



## Kulminator (7. November 2012)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> wie siehtsen nu aus, ist schon ne entscheidung bezüglich morgen abend gefällt worden?



ich bin für morgen raus. Hoffe aufs WE ...


----------



## rockshoxrevel (7. November 2012)

hm ok schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (8. November 2012)

Da fällt mir gerade was ein: wie siehts Freitag abend aus? Da komm ich rechtzeitig aus dem Büro ? Grosse Wölferunde? Für Sa ist schon wieder Kaggwetter angesagt.


----------



## Igetyou (8. November 2012)

Bin für heute auch raus.War gestern Squash spielen.Am Wochenende bin ich in Schulenberg DH ballern!


----------



## rockshoxrevel (8. November 2012)

fr kann ich leider nat hab ich bis 20 uhr uni


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. November 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Da fällt mir gerade was ein: wie siehts Freitag abend aus? Da komm ich rechtzeitig aus dem Büro ? Grosse Wölferunde? Für Sa ist schon wieder Kaggwetter angesagt.



Was schwebt dir vor? Wann soll's losgehen?


----------



## Kulminator (8. November 2012)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was schwebt dir vor? Wann soll's losgehen?



Das Übliche ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. November 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Da fällt mir gerade was ein: wie siehts Freitag abend aus? Da komm ich rechtzeitig aus dem Büro ? Grosse Wölferunde? Für Sa ist schon wieder Kaggwetter angesagt.



Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen hält...Ja

Bin jetzt auch noch busy, heute ist eh für'n A.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (8. November 2012)

Das Wetter hält morgen. Durch den vielen Regen sind die Böden übelst zu fahren. Also nur einigermassen gut befestigte Wege. Start um ca 17:45 in HU bzw später unterwegs , zB B8?


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. November 2012)

Na dann mach ich mal den Akku klar


----------



## rockshoxrevel (8. November 2012)

bezüglich des bodens, war heude in fb aufem winterstein und dem kuhkopf is ne reine schlammschlacht dort ca 5-10 cm schlamm bei schneller fahrt bergab permanent schwimmendes hinterrad is sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig^^


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. November 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Das Wetter hält morgen. Durch den vielen Regen sind die Böden übelst zu fahren. Also nur einigermassen gut befestigte Wege. Start um ca 17:45 in HU bzw später unterwegs , zB B8?



1745 am Westbahnhof, oder?
Bin dann da.


----------



## Kulminator (9. November 2012)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was schwebt dir vor? Wann soll's losgehen?





Kombinatschef schrieb:


> 1745 am Westbahnhof, oder?
> Bin dann da.



Ok... Wer ist noch dabei? Wer will woanders zusteigen?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. November 2012)

In welche Richtung solls denn gehen? Großraum BaBu/ALZ oder Hanauer stadtwald. Dementsprechend würde ich den Zustieg zwischen Bhf. oder B8-PP wählen.


----------



## Kulminator (9. November 2012)

Mir egal. Mach nen Vorschlag oder sei um 1745 am Westbahnhof


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. November 2012)

Viertel vor sechs schaffe ich, ich komme zum Westbahnhof.


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. November 2012)

Ich bin ab B8 dabei. Wäre dann ca.1815 ?


----------



## Kulminator (9. November 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich bin ab B8 dabei. Wäre dann ca.1815 ?



Ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (9. November 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Ok



Bin zu spaet fuer WB. CU @ B8 1815
Kombi


----------



## Marc555 (9. November 2012)

Geht morgen was?

555


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. November 2012)

Irgendwas geht immer 

Habe noch nicht aus dem Fenster geschaut. Wenn brauchbare Bedingungen dann rund um den HK gondeln.


----------



## Kulminator (10. November 2012)

Für mich ist das da draussen heute nicht als "brauchbar" zu werten...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. November 2012)

Ich bin im Moment "Zeitlich" nicht brauchbar.
Leider viel um die Ohren.


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. November 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Für mich ist das da draussen heute nicht als "brauchbar" zu werten...



Dieses *eine Mal *gebe ich Dir recht.

Werde mich beschäftigen, zur Not steht das Fusion auf der Rolle ja parat


----------



## Kulminator (10. November 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Dieses *eine Mal *gebe ich Dir recht.
> t


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. November 2012)

Draussen ist es wie nach einem ATOMSCHLAG...ich glotz jetzt The Day after.


----------



## Marc555 (11. November 2012)

Nach dem tagelangen Regen war heute endlich mal Wetter für ne kleine Tour. Da kam der Secret Dirt Spot in Rodenbach genau richtig. Double five musste am Step up erstmal ´nen Kamikaze No Foot raushauen. 
Dicken Respekt dafür!!! Leider hatte ich nur Handycam am Start.







[/url][/IMG]

Greetz

555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (11. November 2012)

Aber, AUA, das kann auf die Nüsse gehen


----------



## Marc555 (11. November 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Aber, AUA, das kann auf die Nüsse gehen



Komischer Weise steht er die krassen Sachen eher als mal gerade den Berg ´runter zu fahren! 

555


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. November 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Aber, AUA, das kann auf die Nüsse gehen


Bei double five 55, zum Glück noch nicht soo ausgeprägt.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. November 2012)

Weh tut's trotzdem.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. November 2012)

Da haste recht.
In einer weise hat er ja sogar größere als ich.


----------



## Marc555 (14. November 2012)

Moinsen, 
hat am WE noch jemand Bock auf ne BIG BIKE Tour?


555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (14. November 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> hat am WE noch jemand Bock auf ne BIG BIKE Tour?
> 
> 
> 555



Sonntag Feldi mein Freund


----------



## Marc555 (14. November 2012)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Sonntag Feldi mein Freund




Uuuh, Nice to know...

555


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. November 2012)

Am Samstag ruft die Eintracht. Da gilt es meiner Verpflichtung im Stadtwald nachzukommen.

Was ist das am Sonntag?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (15. November 2012)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Am Samstag ruft die Eintracht. Da gilt es meiner Verpflichtung im Stadtwald nachzukommen.
> 
> Was ist das am Sonntag?



Wir wollen am Sonntag ein bissl am Feldi shutteln...also mit Auto hoch und mit Bike runner. So wie es im Moment aussieht,  treffen wir uns gegen 10 Uhr an der Hohemark.

Gruß
M


----------



## Marc555 (16. November 2012)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Wir wollen am Sonntag ein bissl am Feldi shutteln...also mit Auto hoch und mit Bike runner. So wie es im Moment aussieht,  treffen wir uns gegen 10 Uhr an der Hohemark.
> 
> Gruß
> M



Bin ich bei! Soll ich den Shuttle Anhänger mitbringen? 

555


----------



## Hot Rod1 (16. November 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Bin ich bei! Soll ich den Shuttle Anhänger mitbringen?
> 
> 555



Das wäre der Hammer  Nimm mit das Teil!!!


----------



## Kulminator (16. November 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> hat am WE noch jemand Bock auf ne BIG BIKE Tour?
> 
> 
> 555



jep ... wie war das Samstag mit Miltenberg ??


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. November 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> jep ... wie war das Samstag mit Miltenberg ??



 Confused 

Habe morgen abend eine Verabredung und sonst morgens etwas im Garten zu tun. Das Goldene habe ich grade mal zerlegt für Umbauarbeiten. Also steht ein Schwarz-Orangenes in den Startlöchern. Was - mittellanges - steht an?


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. November 2012)

SO biken ?


----------



## Kulminator (17. November 2012)

Ich bin jetzt heute mal unterwegs. Morgen vielleicht auch Feldi? Mal sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (17. November 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt heute mal unterwegs. Morgen vielleicht auch Feldi? Mal sehen



Ja Kulmi...wäre cool wenn du kommst!


----------



## Marc555 (17. November 2012)

Programm für Sonntag:

Freu mich auf fettes Taunusgeballer. Bringe den 55 und 901 mit.
Wenn noch wer möchte... melden! Hab noch Plätze frei (2).


555


----------



## Mtb Ede (18. November 2012)

Mit dem Kombi zu biken macht immer richtig Böcke 

Bodenverhältnisse waren Sahne und wenn ich den S. auch schon gefühlte 72523 mal gefahren bin, kommt der immer wieder gut

und nette Bekanntschaft mit zwei coolen Bikerinnen an der HK Kneipe gemacht.


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. November 2012)

Das war heute ja wie Frühling, 9 Grad warm. Und gute Streckenverhältnisse, was wollen wir mehr.

Habe mir jetzt erst mal die Falten aus der Plauze geglättet, leckeres Wiener Schnitzel mit Kartoffelstampf und Lauchgemüse, davor Endiviensalat mit ordentlich Knofi. Sorgt für Gewichtsverlustausgleich. Guten Abend !


----------



## Kulminator (19. November 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Mit dem Kombi zu biken macht immer richtig Böcke
> 
> Bodenverhältnisse waren Sahne und wenn ich den S. auch schon gefühlte 72523 mal gefahren bin, kommt der immer wieder gut
> 
> und nette Bekanntschaft mit zwei coolen Bikerinnen an der HK Kneipe gemacht.



Wenn man euch zwei alleine in den Wald lässt ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. November 2012)

Ist schon sehr selten das man Frauen im Freeride Outfit incl. Dirt-Murmel bei uns im Wald zu sehen bekommt.


----------



## Marc555 (19. November 2012)

Wow, da war ich wohl im falschen Wald!
War mit der Homogruppe im Taunus shreden. War aber auch geil! 


555


----------



## Igetyou (19. November 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ist schon sehr selten das man Frauen im Freeride Outfit incl. Dirt-Murmel bei uns im Wald zu sehen bekommt.



Muss ich dir recht geben!
Fuhr sie ein Speiseeis?

In Schulenberg fährt auch öfters ein Mädel und dazu sogar noch ganz gut. 
2,5m Drop zieht sie durch.


----------



## Kulminator (19. November 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ist schon sehr selten das man Frauen im Freeride Outfit incl. Dirt-Murmel bei uns im Wald zu sehen bekommt.



die siehste so nicht mal in der Werbung  ... bist dir sicher, dass es Mädels waren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (19. November 2012)

Nachdem wir nett getalkt und uns zum gemeinsamen Biken verabredet haben 100% sicher.


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. November 2012)

Ich sach' mal zu dem ganzen Thema nix. 

Heute in kurzen Hosen zur Arbeit gefahren. Das war ne Gaudi, da haben mich ein paar blöd angekuckt


----------



## Hot Rod1 (19. November 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Wow, da war ich wohl im falschen Wald!
> War mit der Homogruppe im Taunus shreden. War aber auch geil!
> 
> 
> 555



Die Homogruppe hat dir aber mal gezeigt wo der Frosch die Locken hat


----------



## Marc555 (19. November 2012)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Die Homogruppe hat dir aber mal gezeigt wo der Frosch die Locken hat



Yo Digger. Wie immer!
Geht was nächsten Sonntag?

555


----------



## Igetyou (19. November 2012)

Bekomme das Wochenende von einer Freundin die auch Dh fährt Besuch.
Was machen??


----------



## Kulminator (20. November 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Bekomme das Wochenende von einer Freundin die auch Dh fährt Besuch.
> Was machen??



Muss man dir das noch sagen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (20. November 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Muss man dir das noch sagen?!


 
Ich meine biketechnisch.


----------



## Kulminator (20. November 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Ich meine biketechnisch.



Also ist deine Freundin 'nett' ?


----------



## Igetyou (20. November 2012)

Nett anzuschauen!
Das böse daran ist das sie euch bergab übelst verbläst!


----------



## Marc555 (20. November 2012)

Vielen Dank nochmal an Präsi für guiden in Miltenberg.
Unterwegs mit schwerem Gerät. Ein nettes Enduro wäre etwas besser gewesen!
Das Schneideprogramm ist noch eine Demoversion, deshalb das grauenhafte Logo zu beginn.



555


----------



## Marc555 (20. November 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Ich meine biketechnisch.



Ggf. Taunus am Sonntag. Komm mal über FB. Mal sehen was die Freireiter sagen.

555


----------



## Igetyou (20. November 2012)

Video kommt fett!Super Strecke..


----------



## rockshoxrevel (21. November 2012)

sers,
war letzte woche im raum gi am dünsberg unterwegs.
kann ich euch wärmstens empfehlen sehr geile steile abfahrten schöne trails paar sprünge, ne dh strecke gibt wie ich mitbekommen hab auch, echt sehr fett da


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. November 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank nochmal an Präsi für guiden in Miltenberg.
> Unterwegs mit schwerem Gerät. Ein nettes Enduro wäre etwas besser gewesen!
> Das Schneideprogramm ist noch eine Demoversion, deshalb das grauenhafte Logo zu beginn.
> 
> ...



Wollte eh schon mal fragen, wie es in MIL gewesen ist...
Einstieg ist zu finden? Sieht gut aus, wie ist der Höhenmeter-Unterschied? Hochkurbeln auf WAB oder gibt es da was anderes?
Hast Du Dir schon ein Programm zugelegt (bin mit Adobe Elements Premiere gut zufrieden...)


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. November 2012)

[lycramodus] Immer diese aggressive Musik und dieses Gerumpel im Wald. Das nimmt kein gutes Ende mit euch. [/lycramodus]


----------



## Marc555 (21. November 2012)

@KoMbi: WAB hoch und Trail runter. Da gibt es recht viele Trails. Ich würde mir einen Guide klarmachen. Manche Einstiege sind doch recht tricke. Allerdings wird gerade eine Flowtrail ähnlich Stromberg gebaut (Rundkurs), wenn Du also jemand mit Rüttelplatte und Schubkarre mitten im Wald siehst, bist Du schon nahe dran. 

 @bruder: Ich musste leider die Peppers Version von tanz,tanz,tanz nehmen, da meine Stefan Mross & Stefanie Hertel CD vom Hund gefressen wurde. Sorry. 

555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (21. November 2012)

555: Willst Du unser Pate ääh Guide sein ? Kannst uns B-Fahrern ja mal zeigen wo die Einstiege sind.


----------



## Marc555 (21. November 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> 555: Willst Du unser Pate ääh Guide sein ? Kannst uns B-Fahrern ja mal zeigen wo die Einstiege sind.



Ich kann es mal probieren. War halt auch das erste Mal da und im Moment ist halt alles mit Blättern bedeckt, so das der Trail kaum sichtbar ist. Ich müsste mir dann halt auch etwas mehr enduromäßiges zulegen. 

555


----------



## bighitter (22. November 2012)

Es gibt so etwa 4 geile Abfahrten in Miltenberg die ich gefunden habe (Den Flowtrail auf dem Video, Tobitrail, Jägersteig, und nördlich von dem Trail auf dem Video wird scheinbar auch noch etwas gebaut). Am technischsten ist eigentlich der Tobi-Trail. Komme aus Sulzbach/Main und Fahre ein Liteville 901. Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal treffen. Wenn jemand die gps Daten braucht PN. Wart ihr auch schon mal in Eisenbach?


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. November 2012)

555: SA ? 

bighitter: Cool. Schlage vor, wir zeigen uns gegenseitig die netten Sachen aus dem Home-Revier. In Eisenbach war ich noch nicht. GPS Daten gerne an mich per PN.


----------



## Marc555 (22. November 2012)

Dieses WE wird nicht klappen.
Samstag bin ich der Kleinsten unterwegs und Sonntag mit Bongo-Clique im Taunus. Komm doch mal mit, etwas bergab quälen! 


555


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. November 2012)

Ist der Taunus Sonntags nicht ein wenig voll ? Die machen auch immer so eine Leistungs-Show...


----------



## Igetyou (22. November 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Dieses WE wird nicht klappen.
> Samstag bin ich der Kleinsten unterwegs und Sonntag mit Bongo-Clique im Taunus. Komm doch mal mit, etwas bergab quälen!
> 
> 
> 555



Nimmst du mich + eine weitere Person mit??


----------



## Marc555 (22. November 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ist der Taunus Sonntags nicht ein wenig voll ? Die machen auch immer so eine Leistungs-Show...



Dort wo wir fahren läuft keiner ´rum! Und Querwege werden rottenweise übersprungen! 

Wie meinste Leistungsshow? Gewinner ist, wer den meisten Spaß hat! 
Das könnte letzte Woche ich gewesen sein! 

 @Phil: Yo, dann wäre das Auto voll. 555 55 901 Igetyou Gast.


555


----------



## Igetyou (22. November 2012)

Fettes Ding!!!Ich komme morgen mal über What's App.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (23. November 2012)

Sowas Blödes... Habe von meiner Frau Doktor für die nächsten Tage Sportverbot verordnet bekommen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. November 2012)

Was pneumatisches oder was ernstes?
Mach mir keinen Kummer.


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. November 2012)

SA Ausfahrt: Wetter sieht für morgen gar nicht so schlecht aus. Da ich SO nicht kann, werde ich morgen an die frische Luft gehen. Notfalls auch mit dem Auto wohin fahren und dort touren. MÖ1 noch mal im Spätherbst oder Eisenbach.
Ede, wir telefonieren.
Bin jetzt und heute Abend mit meinem Franzosenbesuch in FFM unterwegs  manger de Choucroute / boire un coup de Cidre


----------



## MTB-1988 (23. November 2012)

Gibt's eigtl. 'ne WhatsApp Group von den Spessartwölfen?


----------



## Mtb Ede (23. November 2012)

Kombi: Mö1 haben wir jetzt schon oft genug gemacht, dann lieber Eisenbach oder MIL, vlt. kommen ja noch GPS Daten vom bighitter...?


----------



## Kulminator (23. November 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Was pneumatisches oder was ernstes?
> Mach mir keinen Kummer.



keine Sorge - es wird alles gut ... Die Wunden vom Laserschwert sind nur oberflächlich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (24. November 2012)

mtb-1988 schrieb:


> gibt's eigtl. 'ne whatsapp group von den spessartwölfen?



nö.


----------



## Kulminator (24. November 2012)

MTB-1988 schrieb:


> Gibt's eigtl. 'ne WhatsApp Group von den Spessartwölfen?



Gibts sowas überhaupt ??


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. November 2012)

Jaa, Spessartwölfe gibt es !

Das war heute mal eine geschmeidige, sonnige Runde mit ordentlich Hm hoch und runter. Streckenbedingungen letztmalig perfekt  und der Ede auf guter Drehzahl


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. November 2012)

So isses gewesen, große Runde mit kurzen Hosen im November


----------



## MTB-1988 (24. November 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Gibts sowas überhaupt ??



klar, einfach 'ne neue Gruppe eröffnen und Leute einladen!


----------



## Marc555 (24. November 2012)

MTB-1988 schrieb:


> klar, einfach 'ne neue Gruppe eröffnen und Leute einladen!



Dazu müssten sich erstmal alle anmelden! Zudem haben wir hier ja ein Forum zum verabreden!

Übrigens... morgen wieder Taunusgeballer. Zirka 10.30h unten an gewohnter Stelle. Bis jetzt 7 Zusagen. 0 aus Ffm....komisch.


555


----------



## Igetyou (25. November 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Dort wo wir fahren läuft keiner ´rum! Und Querwege werden rottenweise übersprungen!
> 
> Wie meinste Leistungsshow? Gewinner ist, wer den meisten Spaß hat!
> Das könnte letzte Woche ich gewesen sein!
> ...



Jeder der heute nicht im Taunus am FB war hat was verpasst!!
War richtig geil!!
Gaststarterin war auch begeistert!


----------



## Marc555 (29. November 2012)

Wird am WE gerollt?
Hätte Lust auf ne Tour mit schwerem Gerät. Kamm oder so...?

555


----------



## Kulminator (29. November 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Wird am WE gerollt?
> Hätte Lust auf ne Tour mit schwerem Gerät. Kamm oder so...?
> 
> 555



Hätte auch Interesse.


----------



## Marc555 (29. November 2012)

@ Kulmi: Samstag mit der Schwester Nicola?
Noch wer? 

555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (30. November 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> @ Kulmi: Samstag mit der Schwester Nicola?
> 555



Wenn du das so möchtest ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. November 2012)

Muß Samstag arbeiten. Nix Biken.
Heute Abend noch DTSA, da muß ich performen. Und morgen um 600 wieder auf Zeche.


----------



## Marc555 (30. November 2012)

Sonst noch wer bei? Ggf. 13.00H B8 schweres Gerät?


555


----------



## Kulminator (30. November 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Sonst noch wer bei? Ggf. 13.00H B8 schweres Gerät?
> 
> 
> 555



Wenn sonst keiner dabei ist, können wir uns auch woanders treffen. Also Nähe HK - wenn das für dich günstiger wäre...


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. November 2012)

Kann dieses WE leider nur am Sonntag.


----------



## Marc555 (30. November 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wenn sonst keiner dabei ist, können wir uns auch woanders treffen. Also Nähe HK - wenn das für dich günstiger wäre...



Treffen uns oben und fahren nur abwärts. Hehehe 

555


----------



## Kulminator (30. November 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Treffen uns oben und fahren nur abwärts. Hehehe
> 
> 555



Shutteln ??


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. November 2012)

DTSA erfolgreich abgelegt 

Weihnachtspäckchen für die Omma ist heute angekommen 

1300 Gramm, aber aufn Punkt


----------



## Kulminator (1. Dezember 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> DTSA erfolgreich abgelegt
> 
> Weihnachtspäckchen für die Omma ist heute angekommen
> 
> 1300 Gramm, aber aufn Punkt



Bildbeweise bitte!? 
Die 23 g sind diese Woche auch eingetroffen. Heute Testfahrt
am HK...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (1. Dezember 2012)

Guude,
*mal meld*


Kombinatschef schrieb:


> .... Und morgen um 600 wieder auf Zeche.


Komm'se auch aus'm Kohlenpott ?



Marc555 schrieb:


> Sonst noch wer bei? Ggf. 13.00H B8 schweres Gerät?
> 555


Schade, 1300 ist i.d.R. zu früh für mich; bei 1400 würde es mit der Anfahrt grad so passen [heute jedoch nicht mehr])


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Dezember 2012)

Zilli schrieb:


> Guude,
> *mal meld*
> 
> Komm'se auch aus'm Kohlenpott ?
> ...



Nee, sonst hätt' ich schreiben müssen "auffe Zeche, 'woll"


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Dezember 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Bildbeweise bitte!?
> Die 23 g sind diese Woche auch eingetroffen. Heute Testfahrt
> am HK...



Bitte: 








Wird Omma gut stehen.

Heute abend findet die Schönheits-OP statt


----------



## Kulminator (1. Dezember 2012)

Sind ja nur 1298 g - vorausgesetzt die Waage ist richtig kalibriert... Gefährlicher Leichtbau...

@ Zilli: guude. Wäre schön, dich mal wieder zu sehen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Dezember 2012)

Papperlapap, sind für 90 Kilo freigegeben. Habe ja nur 76-77


----------



## Kulminator (1. Dezember 2012)

Hübsche Naben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshoxrevel (1. Dezember 2012)

servus einer von euch erfahrung mit der einstellung von nem cane creek doubel barrel  bräuchte da nächste woche bissi hilfe beim setup 
? mfg


----------



## obolator (1. Dezember 2012)

Wow, 1300g sind male ne echte Kampfansage! Was für Folgen/ Mahlzeiten hast Du denn? Bin gerade auch auf der Suche noch ner Gabel & Laufradsatz für mein Stumpi


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. Dezember 2012)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> servus einer von euch erfahrung mit der einstellung von nem cane creek doubel barrel  bräuchte da nächste woche bissi hilfe beim setup
> ? mfg


Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, hatt(e) igetyou einen.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. Dezember 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Bitte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Farbe der Narbe verrät mir das es für dein Güldnes ist?!?


----------



## Zilli (2. Dezember 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Nee, sonst hÃ¤tt' ich schreiben mÃ¼ssen "auffe Zeche, 'woll"


jenau, dat sach ich Dich ... ja neee is klaa



Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Papperlapap, sind fÃ¼r 90 Kilo freigegeben. Habe ja nur 76-77


GlÃ¼cklicher 



Kulminator schrieb:


> ...
> @ Zilli: guude. WÃ¤re schÃ¶n, dich mal wieder zu sehen.


Ja stimmt. Ihr fahrt genau das, was mir liegt (gemÃ¼tlich rauf und mit Schbass (nur Trails) runter). Find in MTK nicht so die Leut dazu .
Ist leider mit dem Auto ne knappe Â¾ Std. oder mit der S-Bahn 53 min + 11 â¬ (je einfach) und 1300 ist bei regelmÃ¤Ãiger Nahrungsaufnahme dann zu knapp.


----------



## Igetyou (2. Dezember 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Bitte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sau geiler LRS!!
TipTop!!
Und das Gewicht-->Like a dream


----------



## Igetyou (2. Dezember 2012)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> servus einer von euch erfahrung mit der einstellung von nem cane creek doubel barrel  bräuchte da nächste woche bissi hilfe beim setup
> ? mfg



Wo haste die Krönung unter den Dämpfern eingebaut!?
In das Pitch?

Der Dämpfer ist Sau geil.Habe ein Wochenende fürs einstellen gebaucht.
Der Dämpfer ist so empfindlich das du zwei Klicks merkst!


----------



## rockshoxrevel (2. Dezember 2012)

jo also verbaut isser leider noch net, is noch net da  und ja der soll ins pitch, der fox suckt derbst


----------



## Igetyou (2. Dezember 2012)

Der CCDB ist ein Traum..


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Dezember 2012)

Der Frankfurt Weihnachtsmarkt ist heuer irre voll, aber auch schön 

Schönheits-OP an der Omma abgeschlossen:









Neuer LRS, neue Kasette (die alte blieb auf dem alten LRS - nun Reserve), neue Kette, neue Gabel (die alte ist nun Reserve). An den Zuwachs an Federweg muß ich mich erst einmal gewöhnen. Bin mal auf die Trail-Performance gespannt. Ansprechen tut sie jedenfalls Sahne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-1988 (2. Dezember 2012)

@KoMbinationschef

Wieso 3-fach?


----------



## Igetyou (2. Dezember 2012)

MTB-1988 schrieb:


> @KoMbinationschef
> 
> Wieso 3-fach?



Weil er es kann!!)

Ist doch gut zum touren


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Dezember 2012)

Kombi: Omma ist sehr schön geworden 

Gesamtgewicht ?


----------



## Igetyou (3. Dezember 2012)

Donnerstags Nightride?
Ist wer dabei?


----------



## rockshoxrevel (3. Dezember 2012)

wenns wieder so 18 uhr hanau westbhf ist wär ich am start


----------



## MTB-1988 (3. Dezember 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Weil er es kann!!)
> 
> Ist doch gut zum touren




Also 2-fach reicht doch vollkommen für Touren im Wald...Spart auch Gewicht für die Gewichtsparer unter euch


----------



## Kulminator (3. Dezember 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kombi: Omma ist sehr schön geworden
> 
> Gesamtgewicht ?



Finde ich auch. Ist das ne 150er Revelation??



Igetyou schrieb:


> Donnerstags Nightride?
> Ist wer dabei?



Nur unter Vorbehalt und nzr wenns danach alkoholische Warmgetränke gibt...


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Dezember 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Finde ich auch. Ist das ne 150er Revelation??



Yess, (Relevation RCT3 Dual Position).

Tutti gewogen habe ich die Omma noch nicht. Durch den LRS und die etwas leichtere Gabel (trotz 15er Steckachse) sollte sie 600gr weniger als zuvor wiegen. Allerdings habe ich ein paar leicht schwere aber stärker profilierte Reifen drauf gepackt (die hatte ich noch off-the-shelve). Tubeless geht auch noch, da könnte man noch was holen. Aber erst wird mal gefahren, wenn es wieder etwas besser ist. Im Moment recht kagge, da fahr ich auch nicht mit dem Bike zur Arbeit.

Ziehe mir grade zur Erheiterung "Iron Sky" rein 
Allerdings sollte man die einschlägigen SF-Klassiker kennen um die ganzen Zitate wertschätzen zu können


----------



## rockshoxrevel (5. Dezember 2012)

wasn nu mit donnerstag abend findet es statt oder eher nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Dezember 2012)

Sach'ma Sofa, machen Eure Katzen auch so was, das wär ja komplette strange,,,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QvlRhC9DWWo


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. Dezember 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Sach'ma Sofa, machen Eure Katzen auch so was, das wär ja komplette strange,,,
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QvlRhC9DWWo



Das schreit doch nach einem Experiment......


----------



## Kulminator (6. Dezember 2012)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> wasn nu mit donnerstag abend findet es statt oder eher nicht?



Ist leider vom Veranstalter abgesagt worden


----------



## rockshoxrevel (6. Dezember 2012)

ok danke für die info


----------



## Kulminator (7. Dezember 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Yess, (Relevation RCT3 Dual Position).



Rebound, Compression unf Threshold ... Für fie Omma nur das Beste..


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Dezember 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Rebound, Compression unf Threshold ... Für fie Omma nur das Beste..



Heute eine kurz-mittlere Schneerunde (solange es den Fuessen warm genug ist) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (8. Dezember 2012)

Heute Mount Bird... Bretter sind schon gewachst...


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Dezember 2012)

Brazilian Waxing ? 

Hier noch mal die Omma im Schnee.





Mannomann, ganz schön frrisch da draußen. Denke noch mal nach.


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Dezember 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Mannomann, ganz schön frrisch da draußen. Denke noch mal nach.



Mist, muss mich um das Auto meiner Frau kuemmern, das Ding zickt rum. Biken faellt aus fuer mich.


----------



## bikebuster90 (8. Dezember 2012)

also warm genug war es heute zum snowride bzw. snowjump 
der weg führte zur b-höhe, der boden und die kicker stein-hart gefroren, aber war super heute


----------



## migges (8. Dezember 2012)

Grüss euch Spessart Wölfe.
Bin auch aus der Gegend.Mann kennt sich Eventuell vom Sehen am HK.
Lese hier bei euch schon ne Zeitlang mit.Ich find euch GUT.Ihr hab wenigstens SPASS
Und wegen Oma im Schnee,so Sieht das bei mir aus.Franzosenkopf/Huckelheimer Spitze vor einer Woche.


----------



## Kulminator (9. Dezember 2012)

migges schrieb:


> Grüss euch Spessart Wölfe.
> Bin auch aus der Gegend.Mann kennt sich Eventuell vom Sehen am HK.
> Lese hier bei euch schon ne Zeitlang mit.Ich find euch GUT.Ihr hab wenigstens SPASS
> Und wegen Oma im Schnee,so Sieht das bei mir aus.Franzosenkopf/Huckelheimer Spitze vor einer Woche.



 mal einer, der uns GUT findet  

Fahr doch einfach mal mit oder komm zu unserer noch ungeplanten Weihnachtsfeier dazu ...


----------



## migges (9. Dezember 2012)

Mach ich mal,Erweitere gern mein Horizont,und fahr mit neuen NETTEN Leuten ne Schöne Tour,Freu mich wenns mal Klappt.Parkplatz B8 is ja auch net so Weit,ca 30 min durch die Bulau.Schönen Abend noch für alle.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (11. Dezember 2012)

donnerstag nightride, treffpunkt westB., 18/19:00 ??


----------



## Mounty2705 (11. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

ich schalte mich auch mal rein 

Hab 2 von euch vor ein paar Wochen auf dem Kamm getroffen.

Vielleicht klappts ja mal mit ner Tour 

LG

Mounty


----------



## Fr.th.13 (13. Dezember 2012)

Heute: 18:45 Nightride Westbahnhof HessichUganda -/- parkplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (13. Dezember 2012)

Bin raus!
Sorry...


----------



## migges (14. Dezember 2012)

@Kulminator Danke für die Einladung,aber nein macht mal eure(noch ungeplante Weinachtsfeier)allein.Ich kenn ja niemand,aber denoch DANKE


----------



## bikebuster90 (14. Dezember 2012)

heut auf der höhe ein paar geile abfahrten gemacht mim kumpel


----------



## Kulminator (15. Dezember 2012)

so ganz ungeplant ist die Weihnachtsfeier nun doch nicht mehr... 

kommenden *Donnerstag 20.12 um 1830 am Hanauer Weihnachtsmarkt*. Treffpunkt an der Pyramide zur Aufnahme von Heissgetränken.  Eventuell stehen wir später an den Glühweinbuden rechts und links des Brüder-Grimm Denkmals. 

Anmeldung ist nicht erforderlich - gute Laune schon. Vollzähliges Erscheinen erwünscht.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (15. Dezember 2012)

sieht aus wie brei.bo.hö.??


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Dezember 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> so ganz ungeplant ist die Weihnachtsfeier nun doch nicht mehr...
> 
> kommenden *Donnerstag 20.12 um 1830 am Hanauer Weihnachtsmarkt*. Treffpunkt an der Pyramide zur Aufnahme von Heissgetränken.  Eventuell stehen wir später an den Glühweinbuden rechts und links des Brüder-Grimm Denkmals.
> 
> Anmeldung ist nicht erforderlich - gute Laune schon. Vollzähliges Erscheinen erwünscht.



Bin badei!


----------



## bikebuster90 (15. Dezember 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> sieht aus wie brei.bo.hö.??



das ist auch die brei.bo.hö mit schnee halt


----------



## Kulminator (16. Dezember 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Bin badei!



Bring 10 Eur mit ...


----------



## Marc555 (16. Dezember 2012)

liteville901 schrieb:


> das ist auch die brei.bo.hö mit schnee halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Dezember 2012)

Kagge, mich hats voll 'szammgehauen...Erkältung De Luxe.

Ab Freitag solls wieder wärmer werden:


----------



## Fr.th.13 (17. Dezember 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


>



kannst meine rechte schulter im tauch gegen deine gelegentlich springt des schlüßelbein raus - is auch nicht wild - einfach reindrücken und weiter gehts..nur etwas größerer sev.interwall mehr net  -- TAUCHEN ??


----------



## Fr.th.13 (17. Dezember 2012)

nightride wil meine lampe ausprobieren !!
wann ?


U. do.20:30 auch am start.


----------



## Igetyou (17. Dezember 2012)

Bin raus für Donnerstag.Die Woche ist extrem voll!


----------



## Kulminator (17. Dezember 2012)

gute Besserung, Kombi.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Dezember 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> so ganz ungeplant ist die Weihnachtsfeier nun doch nicht mehr...
> 
> kommenden *Donnerstag 20.12 um 1830 am Hanauer Weihnachtsmarkt*. Treffpunkt an der Pyramide zur Aufnahme von Heissgetränken.  Eventuell stehen wir später an den Glühweinbuden rechts und links des Brüder-Grimm Denkmals.
> 
> Anmeldung ist nicht erforderlich - gute Laune schon. Vollzähliges Erscheinen erwünscht.



Confirmed. Wo ist die Pyramide denn aufgebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. Dezember 2012)

*Da Ich heute leider verhindert bin, Wünsch Ich euch viel Spaß auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt.
Und da Ich ab Morgen in Berlin bin, Wünsche Ich euch ALLEN ein frohes Fest und ein guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr.*


----------



## Kulminator (20. Dezember 2012)

Mich hats auch erwischt. Bin wie fast alle anderen für heute abend raus.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Dezember 2012)

Dann ein anderes Mal. Gute Besserung.


----------



## Igetyou (20. Dezember 2012)

Ok.Dann sind wohl alle raus.Werde auch nicht kommen


----------



## migges (23. Dezember 2012)

Schöne und Entspannte Weihnachte an Alle Wölfe
und gute Besserung an die Kranken.
Bis Bald im Wald Hoffentlich.


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. Dezember 2012)

Wir wünschen den Spessartwölfen und Anhang schöne Weihnachten. Auf ein Wiedersehen (mit Bike) !


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Dezember 2012)

...mit Bike, der war gut. Ist aber möglich, z.B heute 1300 B8.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (24. Dezember 2012)

gestern spessert schnell runde mit xcbikes 36km/550hm 2std topspeed 52km/h ganniert mit viel dreck und schlamm hatt spass gemacht bilder folgen  -----   frohes fest an alle  -----  !!

PS wir dürfen den speck nicht wuchern lassen weihnachts -anti-speck- hardcore dreck-tour wann ???


----------



## Fr.th.13 (25. Dezember 2012)

morgen speckwegtour, 13:00 ??


----------



## Igetyou (25. Dezember 2012)

Ja im Harz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (25. Dezember 2012)

Weder Harz noch Spessart


----------



## Fr.th.13 (26. Dezember 2012)

viel spas


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Dezember 2012)

2ter Weihnachtsfeiertag, um die 1700. Die Mischpoke ist nun aus dem Haus. Will jetzt keinen sehen, und essen will ich so bald auch nichts mehr. War das mal wieder eine Völlerei ***Bbbööörrrpp***.
Gehe heute abend noch mal auf die Rolle um zumindest guten Willen zu zeigen, dann morgen früh noch mal. Wetter ist ja wieder bescheiden geworden  Wenn es morgen zum biken nicht reicht dann vllt. wenigstens mal zum Waldwandern.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (26. Dezember 2012)

morgen xc singeltrail runde ? vorderspessert ? kein hohes tempo - gemüdlich !


 So update : morgen bei mir ab 13:30uhr im hoppyraum gemütliches eintreffen,  14:30 abfahrt - licht nicht vergessen - klar wer will kann sein heisgeliebtes enduro mitnehmen wir wollen auch nur bergab unsern spass haben, wer will kann an der B8 Parkplatz eingesammelt werden bitte bis 12:00 über PN schreiben ich melde mich hier im forum mit akt. angaben


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich habs heute vormittag mal versucht. Bin noch im Trockenen losgefahren, ab Alzenau hats dann schön angefangen zu schiffen. In Albstadt hats mich dann auf einer nassen (und spiegelglatten) Holzbrücke in einer Kurve hingewixt - vom feinsten. Gottseidank hatte ich den Helm auf...denn ich bin dann seitlich aufgeschlagen.
Bike im Wald wieder mal komplett eingesaut, von den Klamotten ganz zu schweigen. Ich mache heute nichts mehr.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (27. Dezember 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> morgen xc singeltrail runde ? vorderspessert ? kein hohes tempo - gemüdlich !
> 
> 
> So update : morgen bei mir ab 13:30uhr im hoppyraum gemütliches eintreffen,  14:30 abfahrt - licht nicht vergessen - klar wer will kann sein heisgeliebtes enduro mitnehmen wir wollen auch nur bergab unsern spass haben, wer will kann an der B8 Parkplatz eingesammelt werden bitte bis 12:00 über PN schreiben ich melde mich hier im forum mit akt. angaben



na zu nass...- od glatt ?


----------



## Mtb Ede (27. Dezember 2012)

Kombi: Alles o.k.?


----------



## Fr.th.13 (27. Dezember 2012)

bike heute auch wieder eingesaut - mich incl.       -         Zitat von armin : 
Three little pigs ... MTB-Erholungsangebot: Matschpackung, zahlreiche "Badeseen" (aka Monsterpfützen) und natürlich ein Fitnesspaket runden das Angebot ab. Schwalbe braucht auch noch einen weiteren Reifen: irgendetwas in Richtung Dirty Dan oder Muddy Mary - halt nur noch extremer für solche Bedingungen ausgelegt. Mein Vorschlag wäre der Floating Frank oder der Submarine Steve?! ;-)


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Dezember 2012)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kombi: Alles o.k.?



Kopf brummt noch, Nacken steif / lasse ich mir massieren und einen fetten blauen Fleck auf dem Hüftknochen. Sonst alles senkrecht. Samstag könnte das Wetter sogar gut sein. Stehe bereit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (27. Dezember 2012)

ouh, -  hört sich ******** an, vor drei tagen dachte ich auch ein-zwei-drei kurbelumdrehung und ich bin auf der Tischtennisplatte - weit gefehlt, ich war oben und hab mir den sattel dabei voll in den hinterschinken(oberschenkel) reingerammt - bin wieder runter von der platte u.v. bike - autsch -     aber net zuvergleichen mit nen steifen nacken u. einen brummschädel - gut besserung ! -                                 Samstag Offenbach bombenkrater - sa regen frei gemeldet        -                                 Sonntag letzte enduro tour   :    hier link bei fratzte-hammer  :

http://www.facebook.com/events/324650940983499/?ref=2 

  - kommt zahlreich, es wird bestimmt regenen  -  zum letztenmal in diesem jahr zum und über den Hahnenkam fahren und singeltrails absurfen(im warsten sinne gemeint-alles garantiert nass)).


----------



## Kulminator (28. Dezember 2012)

Sa biken? 1300 B8 ! 
Wettervorhersage: 10 Grad Sonne


----------



## Fr.th.13 (28. Dezember 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Sa biken? 1300 B8 !
> Wettervorhersage: 10 Grad Sonne





ne, will morgen ma in OF-bk fahren


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Dezember 2012)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Sa biken? 1300 B8 !
> Wettervorhersage: 10 Grad Sonne



Hatte ich soo eingeplant. Lang & schmutzig  Nehme auch das Schwerere - nicht dass mir unlautere Dopingmittel vorgeworfen werden.


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Dezember 2012)

Schee - *Sonnenschein !* und vor Allem *Schmutzig* war es heute


----------



## Kulminator (29. Dezember 2012)

Habe gefühlte 2 Stunden geputzt, ums wieder sauberzukriegen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Dezember 2012)

Bike nur mal kurz mit einem Eimer Wasser übergossen. Hatte einen mords Kohldampf, war noch einkaufen und dann Pasta-Pasta-Pasta 
Ich glaube, ich veröffentliche morgen mal ein Bild der Hose (des Hinterteils) und der Schuhe. Hose steht vermutlich von alleine.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (30. Dezember 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> ouh, -  hört sich ******** an, vor drei tagen dachte ich auch ein-zwei-drei kurbelumdrehung und ich bin auf der Tischtennisplatte - weit gefehlt, ich war oben und hab mir den sattel dabei voll in den hinterschinken(oberschenkel) reingerammt - bin wieder runter von der platte u.v. bike - autsch -     aber net zuvergleichen mit nen steifen nacken u. einen brummschädel - gut besserung ! -                                 Samstag Offenbach bombenkrater - sa regen frei gemeldet        -                                 Sonntag letzte enduro tour   :    hier link bei fratzte-hammer  :
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/events/324650940983499/?ref=2
> 
> - kommt zahlreich, es wird bestimmt regenen  -  zum letztenmal in diesem jahr zum und über den Hahnenkam fahren und singeltrails absurfen(im warsten sinne gemeint-alles garantiert nass)).







 morgen ent vergessen


----------



## Igetyou (30. Dezember 2012)

Off Season im Harz:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/25496


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. Dezember 2012)

Sauber-Sauber... Trocken war's da aber auch nicht 

Schön gefahren und die Kameraführung gefällt mir auch gut


----------



## Kulminator (31. Dezember 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Off Season im Harz:
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/25496



 fett


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Dezember 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Off Season im Harz:
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/25496



Sehr schön anzusehen.


----------



## Igetyou (31. Dezember 2012)

Kommt mal nach Schulenberg und ihr erlebt mal die Strecke. Wie steil die Strecke ist kommt leider nicht richtig rüber!
Wird euch bestimmt gefallen.
Leider ist mir die Kette nach 2/3 des Films gerissen...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Dezember 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Kommt mal nach Schulenberg und ihr erlebt mal die Strecke. Wie steil die Strecke ist kommt leider nicht richtig rüber!
> Wird euch bestimmt gefallen.
> Leider ist mir die Kette nach 2/3 des Films gerissen...



Ja, das Vid weckt die Vorfreude. Wir machen das im neuen Jahr.


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. Dezember 2012)

So, bevor ich nicht mehr schreiben kann ***hicks*** wuensche ich Euch einen klasse Start ins Neue Jahr !!!


----------



## migges (1. Januar 2013)

Moin Wölfe Happy new year.
Hab Gestern meine Jahresabschlussschlammschlacht(was für ein wort)
Gamacht.Birkenhainer/Teufelsmühle/Hessenkurve,Kennt ihr bestimmt.
Hier das Ergebnis









Schon war`s Trotzdem.Euch allen noch ein schönen Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (1. Januar 2013)

-  happy new year   -  :kotz::kotz:


An alle Spessartwölfe, hoffe ihr seit alle gut durch gerutscht - Morgen fahr ich mit dem Sebi ne runde - Birkenheimer ewt. H-Kam. - Wenn jemand mit möchte soll eine nachricht schreiben (PN) bitte bis morgen  11:00Uhr / abfahrt Hu.13:00 

PS: xc-bikes aber ihr könnt gerne mit den endu./fr. mitfahren.


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Januar 2013)

Kaum ists Januar, meint _Coryllus avellana _daß es nun die Zeit zur Blüte sei.
Bin jedenfalls mit einer Knollennase und Karnickelaugen aufgewacht und habe mal eine Tablette eingeworfen 
Will schließlich heute aufs Bike. 1300 ab Ede.


----------



## obolator (5. Januar 2013)

Moin Männer, bin auch wieder im Rennen. Heute ist ein neuer LRS angekommen. Den werd ich heute Abend einbauen. 

Einer von Euch morgen an nem Ausritt interessiert?


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Januar 2013)

Neuer LRS? Was hast Du Dir denn Feines gegönnt ?

Morgen weiss ich noch nicht. Meine bessere Hälfte hat sich noch nicht geäußert was anliegt.

Bike von der Hundekacke von heute befreien steht auch noch an 
Die Leute lassen ihre Dreckstölen neben den Weg chaissen und wenn man einer Pfütze mal ausweichen will riskiert man die Tretmine zu treffen.


----------



## Kulminator (5. Januar 2013)

Sonntag negativ. Its Hobbits day...


----------



## obolator (6. Januar 2013)

Mein Hobbit hat mir heute beim schrauben geholfen. 

Hat zwar etwas länger gedauert, da der Wahl auch unbedingt schrauben musste, aber Ihr wisst ja, früh übt sich.  

Ich h s b mir ne Lyrik 2 Position mit 160 mm eingebaut und einen Funworks AMRide 25 LRS. Macht schon einen ganz schönen Unterschied. Sobald mich meine bessere Hälfte an den Rechner lässt kommt auch ein Foto.

Ich denke, dass ich morgen do gegen 1300 am Feldberg starten werde. Wer Lust hat einfach melden.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (6. Januar 2013)




----------



## obolator (6. Januar 2013)

So, Lady ist im Bett...


----------



## Fr.th.13 (6. Januar 2013)

Märchensee von heute !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (6. Januar 2013)

obolator schrieb:


> So, Lady ist im Bett...





 sieht fett aus dein bike


----------



## obolator (6. Januar 2013)

Fährt auch echt gut. Macht schon einen krassen Unterschied.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (7. Januar 2013)

obolator schrieb:


> Fährt auch echt gut. Macht schon einen krassen Unterschied.



fehlt nur noch en boss oder DHX5 Air am heck !


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Januar 2013)

obolator schrieb:


> So, Lady ist im Bett...



Täuscht es oder ist die Front mit der langhubigen Gabel nun sehr weit hochgekommen?
Aber allgemeiner Eindruck


----------



## Igetyou (8. Januar 2013)

Front müsste von der Einbaulänge der Gabel ca. 2 cm höher sein


----------



## obolator (8. Januar 2013)

Ja genau. 2 - 2,5 - so genau weiß ich es gerade nicht mehr. Die veränderung der Geo hab ich auch deutlich gemerkt (viel mehr als ich gedacht hätte) aber war in keinem Fall negativ. Da ich die dei Absenkung um 30 mm habe hat es im Uphill wirklich keinen Unterschied gegeben (Bis auf die 500g Gewicht).

Im DH viel sicherer als mit der windigen 32. Fox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (8. Januar 2013)

diese woche nightride


----------



## Igetyou (8. Januar 2013)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> diese woche nightride


 
Freitags könnten wir was starten.

Ich bin noch etwas krank...
Will erstmal 100% fit sein.


----------



## Marc555 (8. Januar 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Freitags könnten wir was starten.
> 
> Ich bin noch etwas krank...
> Will erstmal 100% fit sein.



Dann mal gute Besserung. 

555


----------



## rockshoxrevel (9. Januar 2013)

freitag bei nightride wär ich dabei, dann kann man gleich ma die neue gabel und dämpfer testen


----------



## Fr.th.13 (10. Januar 2013)

freitag, wo u. wann treffen ?


http://www.facebook.com/groups/188433191299900/


----------



## Fr.th.13 (11. Januar 2013)

18:30 Hanau westbahnhof, parkplatz


----------



## rockshoxrevel (11. Januar 2013)

sry dass die absage erst jetz kommt, aber hab mich gestern bei ner abfahrt in gi gelegt und mir am knöchel weh getan bin leider raus. nochma fettes sorry wegen der späten absage ging leider net früher.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (11. Januar 2013)

keino problem......da geh ich heut in proberaum musik celebrieren.....


----------



## obolator (11. Januar 2013)

wad machst Du fuer Mukke?


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Januar 2013)

EDE, heute ne kalte Runde uebern Kamm?:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (12. Januar 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> EDE, heute ne kalte Runde uebern Kamm?:



Können wir machen. Ab wo ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Januar 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Können wir machen. Ab wo ?



Bin 1300 bei Dir


----------



## Fr.th.13 (12. Januar 2013)

obolator schrieb:


> wad machst Du fuer Mukke?



ich net aber aufnahme leitung (Hoppy). Blues -Jazz zur zeit wird take five einstudiert !


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. Januar 2013)

War wieder super heute


----------



## Kulminator (12. Januar 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> War wieder super heute



bei dem Wetter ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Januar 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> War wieder super heute



Yess, der Bock lief mal wieder super, vor allem die Speedabfahrt am Ende


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Januar 2013)

Weil die Bedingungen grade TOP sind: heute noch mal eine kurzentschlossene Runde ALZ und BH @ Vmax.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (16. Januar 2013)

weg weisendes urteil

http://hessen.adfc.de/nachrichten/130110.html


----------



## Kulminator (16. Januar 2013)

eine sehr interessante Wendung ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (16. Januar 2013)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> weg weisendes urteil
> 
> http://hessen.adfc.de/nachrichten/130110.html




Genau!
Und Nachts ist mit Dunkelheit zu rechnen!


----------



## Kulminator (16. Januar 2013)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Genau!
> Und Nachts ist mit Dunkelheit zu rechnen!



Ist das bei euch am Land so?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Januar 2013)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Genau!
> Und Nachts ist mit Dunkelheit zu rechnen!





Kulminator schrieb:


> Ist das bei euch am Land so?



Ich glaube, das liegt eher am Alter. Die Zeiten, wo die Nacht zum Tag gemacht wurden sind scheinbar rum.


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Januar 2013)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das liegt eher am Alter. Die Zeiten, wo die Nacht zum Tag gemacht wurden sind scheinbar rum.



...ich fühl mich eher wie "am Tag umnachtet"...
und es ist erst Januar, wie soll das Geschäftsjahr bloß weitergehen.


----------



## Kulminator (17. Januar 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> und es ist erst Januar, wie soll das Geschäftsjahr bloß weitergehen.



euers ist ja fast schon zur Hälfte wieder rum - wir haben erst begonnen 

Ich geh jetzt die Bretter wachsen... das WE naht...


----------



## Kulminator (19. Januar 2013)

Moin, ganz vorsichtige Anfrage, wer heute aufs Bike will? Maximal 2 - 3 Stündchen könnte ich mir vorstellen - nicht länger bei den Aussentemperaturen. Ist wer dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (19. Januar 2013)

Fahre morgen MTB.Sind bis jetzt 4 Leute !


----------



## Fr.th.13 (19. Januar 2013)

ich komm auch mit


----------



## Sebastian.lotz (19. Januar 2013)

ich bin morgen auch dabei!


----------



## Bikeholic (19. Januar 2013)

Falls Ihr Lust habt mal eine größere Runde zu bilden, wir kommen morgen um 11:10 am Parkplatz  B8 vorbei. Unser Ziel lecker Kuchen im NFH. Genaueres im Nachbarforum bei den Eisbären.

Falls es klappt, würde es mich freuen. Wie auch immer Ihr Entscheidet, Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Kulminator (19. Januar 2013)

Bodenverhältnisse top. Guter Grip, kein Matsch, nur auf den vereisten Stellen muss man aufpassen. Knapp 2 Stunden durchgehalten.


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Januar 2013)

Heute morgen: doppelt aua.

Gestern einen Haushalt umgezogen = heute merke ich Muskeln, wo welche hätten sein sollen.
Gestern Karnevalssitzung = heute merke ich die graue Masse, welche unter ekligem Druckgefühl im Schädel schwabbelt.
Es treibt mich nicht gerade nach draussen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Januar 2013)

So, zum zweiten Mal jetzt den Eispanzer vom Trottoir gepickelt 
Das wird spassig morgen früh zum Berufsverkehr. Werde jetzt die Spikes aufs Rad ziehen und wenn ich der Sache morgen früh nicht traue wird nicht das Auto benutzt sondern doch das Rad.


----------



## Igetyou (20. Januar 2013)

Sind heute 47,5 km bei 700 hm gefahren.
Im Sonnenschein gestartet bei Eisregen nach Hause gekommen!


----------



## Fr.th.13 (21. Januar 2013)

die abfahrt hätten wir noch 3mal fahren müssen !!


----------



## Kulminator (26. Januar 2013)

Männers, ist zwar kein wirklich passendes Bike Wetter. Wünsch euch trotzdem ein schönes Weekend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (26. Januar 2013)

Halte ich für ein Gerücht!!


----------



## Kulminator (26. Januar 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Halte ich für ein Gerücht!!



? Wie meinste ?


----------



## Fr.th.13 (26. Januar 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Halte ich für ein Gerücht!!






seh ich genauso waren heute in of rumspringen musten erst ne spur ausfahren


----------



## Igetyou (27. Januar 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ? Wie meinste ?



Wetter geht doch


----------



## Kulminator (28. Januar 2013)

Diese Woche wieder nackte Beine? Ab Mittwoch tragen wir kurz...


----------



## Fr.th.13 (28. Januar 2013)

sicher ?? so wie's ausschaut wird's wieder kalt ab dem 6.feb. - es gibt die nächsten 2wo. eher eine schlammschlacht !!


----------



## Marc555 (30. Januar 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Diese Woche wieder nackte Beine? Ab Mittwoch tragen wir kurz...



Das kurze Schwarze??? Hehehe

555


----------



## Kulminator (31. Januar 2013)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Das kurze Schwarze??? Hehehe
> 
> 555




Mit Netzstrümpfen ...


----------



## Kulminator (2. Februar 2013)

Moin Miteinander, 
will mal kurz antesten wie ihr das Wetter heute einschätzt? Vormittags noch trocken, Mittags nass und später wieder trocken? Oder hat jemand andere Informationen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (2. Februar 2013)

Wetter passt


----------



## Kulminator (2. Februar 2013)

Meinste wirklich?


----------



## Igetyou (2. Februar 2013)

Sicher XtCC und ich starten um 11 am Goldschmiedehaus


----------



## Kulminator (2. Februar 2013)

korrigiere: vormittags nass


----------



## Kulminator (2. Februar 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Sicher XtCC und ich starten um 11 am Goldschmiedehaus



viel Spass. ihr habt heute sicher grösseres vor...


----------



## Fr.th.13 (2. Februar 2013)

viel spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (2. Februar 2013)

Kleine 46 km Tour gefahren

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1302415]...gaz0za6vwk85/large_Img_0185.jpg?0[/img][/url]


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Februar 2013)

Ich war heute am HK. Wir sollten den Trail einige Zeit in Ruhe lassen.


----------



## Kulminator (3. Februar 2013)

was machst du denn für Sachen ???


----------



## Marc555 (3. Februar 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich war heute am HK. Wir sollten den Trail einige Zeit in Ruhe lassen.



Hat er schlechte Laune gehabt? Der Trail meine ich. 
Im Moment sieht´s generell echt grausam aus im Wald egal welcher Trail. 

555


----------



## Igetyou (3. Februar 2013)

Wir sind da Samstag voll runter geschmettert.Hat Spaß gemacht!
Mich hat's auch in der einen Kurve over the Bars geworfen.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (4. Februar 2013)

das könnte den einen oder anderen interessieren.
 Vereinsgründung in Hanau 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10285938#post10285938


----------



## kammi_brk (5. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Würde beim nächsten Ausritt gerne dabei sein. Nehmt ihr mich mit?
Ich bin Sascha, 30J., seit 4 Jahren begeisterter Radfahrer, seit 2 Jahren Freeride, DH.
Wie verabredet ihr euch? Ausschließlich hier in Forum?
Welche Touren werden gefahren, Streckenprofil und Distanz? Wo startet ihr normalerweise? Ich komme aus Bruchköbel.
Danke für eure Antworten!

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Fr.th.13 (5. Februar 2013)

wie siehts aus nightride mit schlammpackung ? heute oder do ?


----------



## Igetyou (5. Februar 2013)

kammi_brk schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Würde beim nächsten Ausritt gerne dabei sein. Nehmt ihr mich mit?
> Ich bin Sascha, 30J., seit 4 Jahren begeisterter Radfahrer, seit 2 Jahren Freeride, DH.
> ...



Hi Sascha 
Hast du FaceBook?
Dann schau mal bei Freireiten-Ffm vorbei.
Die Jungs hier fahren leider nur selten Park, DH usw.
Ich bin übrigens eher im DH Bereich und Enduro Bereich. 
Wobei die prio auf bergab liegt.
Kannst auf jeden Fall mal mit.
Hast du auch ein Enduro/Tourenhobel


----------



## kammi_brk (5. Februar 2013)

>> Dann schau mal bei Freireiten-Ffm vorbei
soeben "geliked"

>> Hast du auch ein Enduro/Tourenhobel

ja da habe ich was...
im gemeinsamen fuhrpark mit meinem bruder gibt es ein 
 - specialized epic fsr 2008
 - morewood izimu 2008
 - ghost amr lector 2010
 - specialized stumpjumper evo 2012

alle mehr oder weniger fahrtauglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kammi_brk (5. Februar 2013)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> wie siehts aus nightride mit schlammpackung ? heute oder do ?



negativ  kämpfe mit einer erkältung rum.

Was heißt denn nightride bei dir? Nach der Arbeit, so ab 18:00 Uhr sonst geht bei mir eh nur Wochenende. Habe auch keine Beleuchtung...


----------



## Igetyou (5. Februar 2013)

kammi_brk schrieb:


> >> Dann schau mal bei Freireiten-Ffm vorbei
> soeben "geliked"
> 
> >> Hast du auch ein Enduro/Tourenhobel
> ...


 
Klingt doch super!!


----------



## Fr.th.13 (5. Februar 2013)

kammi_brk schrieb:


> negativ  kämpfe mit einer erkältung rum.
> 
> Was heißt denn nightride bei dir? Nach der Arbeit, so ab 18:00 Uhr sonst geht bei mir eh nur Wochenende. Habe auch keine Beleuchtung...





jup nach der arbeit ab 18:00uhr
  und gug ma CoxcomRiders nach da hängen wir auch rum


----------



## Fr.th.13 (5. Februar 2013)

Beleuchtung kann ich dir bei bedarf leihen...bis du ne eingene hast !


----------



## Kulminator (5. Februar 2013)

hey, gehts noch?? 

Abwerbeversuche werden ab sofort mit einem Abend Freibier ohne Bewährung geahndet. 

also sowas


----------



## Fr.th.13 (5. Februar 2013)

Sorry, das sind doch keine abwerbeversuche, aber das feierabendbier können wir in beerfelden machen


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Februar 2013)

Die vorweihnachtliche Rüsselpest hat mich wieder gepackt. Da geht im Moment mal garnix, noch nicht mal Rolle fahren. Arbeiten muß (leider) gehn.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (6. Februar 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Die vorweihnachtliche Rüsselpest hat mich wieder gepackt. Da geht im Moment mal garnix, noch nicht mal Rolle fahren. Arbeiten muß (leider) gehn.



gute besserung


----------



## kammi_brk (6. Februar 2013)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> Beleuchtung kann ich dir bei bedarf leihen...bis du ne eingene hast !



Das ist nett, danke!
Jedoch gib mir lieber eine Kaufempfehlung. Habe im Moment nur die Knog's als Notbeleuchtung...

***************************
Also an alle:
Bitte Kaufempfehlung für Lampenset. 
***************************

Ab nächste Woche bin ich (hoffentlich) wieder fit, dann machen wir ne Tour - bis dahin auch mit eigener Beleuchtung 

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (6. Februar 2013)

kammi_brk schrieb:


> Das ist nett, danke!
> Jedoch gib mir lieber eine Kaufempfehlung. Habe im Moment nur die Knog's als Notbeleuchtung...
> 
> ***************************
> ...




www.MyTinySun.com ps der tobsensbikeshop in alzenau hat noch eine wenn se net verkauft ist - halt in purpel ca.120/140  ich hab die SportX900


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. Februar 2013)

Falls jemand einen 13,5kg Freerider braucht hat der Velo-Doc in FFM für zwei tsd. ein sehr auffälliges nur 200km gefahrenes Santa-Cruz Nomad (Neupreis fünf tsd.acht100) im Laden stehen. Kommt sehr lecker in M.


----------



## Kulminator (6. Februar 2013)

kammi_brk schrieb:


> ***************************
> Also an alle:
> Bitte Kaufempfehlung für Lampenset.
> ***************************



ganz klar: hol dir ne Betty. Oder ne Magicshine MJ880 ...


----------



## kammi_brk (6. Februar 2013)

Aua die Teile kosten ja ordentlch was... Naja, Sicherheit geht vor - und einen Blindflug will ich nicht machen.
Werde mir mal eine nette Auswahl bestellen und eine dann behalten.  Fernabsatzgesetz 

Danke für eure Tipps


----------



## Igetyou (6. Februar 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Falls jemand einen 13,5kg Freerider braucht hat der Velo-Doc in FFM für zwei tsd. ein sehr auffälliges nur 200km gefahrenes Santa-Cruz Nomad (Neupreis fünf tsd.acht100) im Laden stehen. Kommt sehr lecker in M.


Carbon??


----------



## Fr.th.13 (6. Februar 2013)

meine hat nur 130â¬ gekostet die 1000 reicht vÃ¶llig aus mehr brauchst du nicht !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (6. Februar 2013)

Die Betty Top wirklich alles!!


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. Februar 2013)

Alu


----------



## obolator (7. Februar 2013)

Wie sieht es denn am Samstag aus? Geht was?


----------



## Fr.th.13 (8. Februar 2013)

ich mus vormittags etwas fertig machen - ich wollte eigentlich des fahrwerk in of bombenkrater einstellen vorschlag ?


----------



## obolator (8. Februar 2013)

Sieht so aus als ob ich morgen noch msl schaffen muss. Wann wolltest Du denn los?


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Februar 2013)

So eine kagge, jetzt wo das Wetter einigermaßen freundlich ist laboriere ich noch an meiner Erkältung rum. Mit dem Husten gehe ich nicht raus auf den Bock 
Zumindest habe ich die Woche gut rumbekommen, incl. Vorstandsbesuch.


----------



## obolator (9. Februar 2013)

Wetter sieht ja perfekt aus. Ist heute jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Kulminator (9. Februar 2013)

Komme zur Zeit auch nicht auf den Bock. Die Alternativsportarten haben mich fest im Griff ...


----------



## Igetyou (9. Februar 2013)

Morgen R....  mit Service


----------



## obolator (10. Februar 2013)

Bin dabei wenn noch ein Platz frei ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (10. Februar 2013)

Leider alles voll!!
Sorry


----------



## Fr.th.13 (10. Februar 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Morgen " R**** " mit s****s****





Vorsicht: Feind liest mit  !


----------



## Fr.th.13 (11. Februar 2013)

na ihr muschies wie schauts aus. hier is ja nix mehr los im treat...! will diese woche nightride fahren, wiE wäre es mit einer runde grüner see ? oder halt wie immer !

 gruß fr.th.13


----------



## Kulminator (11. Februar 2013)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> na ihr muschies wie schauts aus. hier is ja nix mehr los im treat...! will diese woche nightride fahren, wiE wäre es mit einer runde grüner see ? oder halt wie immer !
> 
> gruß fr.th.13



Hab mir heute eine 4-fach Impfung verpassen lassen. Bin etwas angezählt. Frühestens Mittwoch wär ich dabei...


----------



## rockshoxrevel (11. Februar 2013)

wäre auch dabei bräuchte abern datum, net dass ich denn am vortag in gi 60km rumgeigel


----------



## Igetyou (11. Februar 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hab mir heute eine 4-fach Impfung verpassen lassen. Bin etwas angezählt. Frühestens Mittwoch wär ich dabei...



klingt gut
meld dich...


----------



## Fr.th.13 (11. Februar 2013)

Also donnerstag der 14.02. 18:00Uhr westbahnhof und jenachdem was und wie es sich ergibt, B8 parkplatz zweiter treffpunkt !   Das ist nur ein vorschlag, auf gebt mal euern senf dazu ab !!


----------



## Kulminator (12. Februar 2013)

Mittwoch 13.02 gleicher Ort, gleiche Zeit?!


----------



## Igetyou (12. Februar 2013)

Mittwochs bin ich Squashen !
Donnerstag wäre mir lieber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (12. Februar 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Mittwochs bin ich Squashen !
> Donnerstag wäre mir lieber!



Nicht so gut, wenn ich Valentinstag mit euch im Wald verbringe... Kannste nich Do squashen?


----------



## Igetyou (12. Februar 2013)

Ne.
Bin dann raus!
Nächstes mal


----------



## rockshoxrevel (12. Februar 2013)

also mi/do am westbahnhof wär ich dabei.


----------



## Kulminator (12. Februar 2013)

Sorry , das wird morgen nix. Mein Arm fühlt sich an als hätte einer mitm Dampfhammer draufgehaun. Wir verschieben...


----------



## Fr.th.13 (12. Februar 2013)

donnerstag 18:00 westbahnhof parkplatz


----------



## Igetyou (12. Februar 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Sorry , das wird morgen nix. Mein Arm fühlt sich an als hätte einer mitm Dampfhammer draufgehaun. Wir verschieben...



Gute Besserung!

Sa ist MIL geplant.
Das ist doch was für euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (12. Februar 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!
> 
> Sa ist MIL geplant.
> Das ist doch was für euch



Da will ich unbedingt mal hin - wenn der Schnee in den Mittelgebirgen weggetaut ist...


----------



## obolator (12. Februar 2013)

Ich wäre am Sa dabei.  Infos per PM?


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Februar 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!
> 
> Sa ist MIL geplant.
> Das ist doch was für euch



Ja, das ist was...welche Uhrzeit?


----------



## kammi_brk (13. Februar 2013)

Mahlzeit!
Also heute (Mittwoch 18:00) keiner?!
Gruß
Sascha


----------



## rockshoxrevel (13. Februar 2013)

also ich könnt auch heude, müsste man aber mal frth13 fragen, net dasses dann da morgen alleine steht.
müsst nur das bis 15.50 wissen sonst fahr ich heude in die uni zur powi vl^^


----------



## kammi_brk (13. Februar 2013)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> also ich könnt auch heude, müsste man aber mal frth13 fragen, net dasses dann da morgen alleine steht.
> müsst nur das bis 15.50 wissen sonst fahr ich heude in die uni zur powi vl^^




geh' du mal zu powi 



dann fällt heute aus. mal sehen ob ich morgen dabei sein kann. möchte euch gerne kennenlernen und ne schöne runde mit euch ballern! 

oder samstag dann...


----------



## rockshoxrevel (13. Februar 2013)

äh ajo btw, Fr.th.13 kennst du eigentlich da den verlauf, weil ich war erst einma beim nightride im hanau am start^^


----------



## Igetyou (13. Februar 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ja, das ist was...welche Uhrzeit?



Start 11:00
Startpunkt :49°41'43.18"N   9°16'32.17"E


----------



## Fr.th.13 (13. Februar 2013)

wer ist morgen 18:00 westbahnhof dabei ?


----------



## rockshoxrevel (13. Februar 2013)

also ich bin am start, wenn jemand da is der guiden kann sonst wird das sinnlos^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (13. Februar 2013)

singeltrail spezial einmal um den grünensee oder hier im vorderspessart fahren birkenheimer, klappermühlchen ?


----------



## rockshoxrevel (13. Februar 2013)

äh ich habe keine ahnung^^ letztes mal wo ich mit war sind wa durchen wald gegeigelt, war eine sauch coole brücke drin da gings iwie 20m++ runter und da war grosser see  mehr weiss ich leider nemmi^^
du darfst das gerne entscheiden, einfach ne coole runde


----------



## Fr.th.13 (13. Februar 2013)

ok


----------



## kammi_brk (13. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Sagt mal, wie lang wird die Tour denn planmäßig?
ca. km und h? War heute unterwegs und es war bitter kalt 

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## rockshoxrevel (13. Februar 2013)

letztes mal warens glaube so 2.5- 3 stunden  km weiss ich leider net.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (14. Februar 2013)

je nach gruppendynamic grüner see ist ne kürzer runde und birkenheimer mit klappermühlchen etc. kanns bis 3std. sein


----------



## Fr.th.13 (14. Februar 2013)

was issen mit dem rest - keiner zeit oder lust für donnerstag nightride ?


----------



## Kulminator (14. Februar 2013)

Sorry, hab geute abend andere wichtige Aufgaben ...


----------



## rockshoxrevel (14. Februar 2013)

also heude abend steht jetz definitiv oda net?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (14. Februar 2013)

logisch 18:00 steht !


----------



## kammi_brk (14. Februar 2013)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> logisch 18:00 steht !



Ich weiss nicht ob ich's schaffe. Ich versuch es, wäre gern dabei - wenn ihr mich mitnehmt...


----------



## rockshoxrevel (14. Februar 2013)

ai kloar kommse rum^^


----------



## Fr.th.13 (14. Februar 2013)

wir warten


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Februar 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Start 11:00
> Startpunkt :49°41'43.18"N   9°16'32.17"E



Ups, meine bessere Hälfte hat mich heute drauf hingewiesen daß ich am Samstag Vormittag ja schon eine Buchung / Termin habe 

Wenn ich es überlebt habe bekommt ihr mal ein Foto zu sehen


----------



## kammi_brk (15. Februar 2013)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> jup nach der arbeit ab 18:00uhr
> und gug ma CoxcomRiders nach da hängen wir auch rum



Wo soll ich denn nach CoxcomRiders schauen? Forum, FB, ??? Stimmt die Schreibweise? Find nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obolator (15. Februar 2013)

Die Tour am Sa in HIL steht?


----------



## Fr.th.13 (15. Februar 2013)

kammi_brk schrieb:


> Wo soll ich denn nach CoxcomRiders schauen? Forum, FB, ??? Stimmt die Schreibweise? Find nix



CoxcombRiders in FB


----------



## Kulminator (16. Februar 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ups, meine bessere Hälfte hat mich heute drauf hingewiesen daß ich am Samstag Vormittag ja schon eine Buchung / Termin habe
> 
> Wenn ich es überlebt habe bekommt ihr mal ein Foto zu sehen



Wo bleibt das Foto?!


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Februar 2013)

Wir hatten (fast) vergessen Fotos zu machen:





Unser Flug ging von Frankfurt Main nach Hahn, in einer Boeing 737.
Bordelektrik, Lüftung, APU, Turbinen starten, Heizungen, Klappen...Abdocken in Frankfurt, Runway, Start mit 190 Knoten, alles kein Problem. Fahrwerk rein, Steigen auf 5000ft, Klappen rein. Große Schleife über dem Rheintal drehen mit max 280 Knoten, ein Gespür für 30% Schräglage bekommen. Querruder gehen zäh, finde ich, Höhenruder ragieren bei so einem Bock recht gut. Triebwerksleistung im Normalflug 45%. Landeanflug auf Sicht in Hahn, dummerweise gibt es da eine Bodenwelle vor Landebahn. Landung, ziemlich hart aufgesetzt 
Wenden am Ende der Landebahn. Neuprogrammierung des Abflug und Zieldestination, Start etc. und Rückflug nach Frankfurt. Anflug über Mainz Sinkflug ab Funkfeuer Lompo, Landung in Frankfurt auf 07R/25L. Die ist breit, ich habe sie zwar nicht ganz in der Mitte getroffen und bin mit etwas zu hoher Geschwindigkeit noch mal abgehoben, aber letztendlich sind wir gut runtergekommen.

Damit war das Geburtstagsgeschenk dann auch mal eingelöst


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. Februar 2013)

@[email protected] Sauber. Liest sich so, als hättest du alles im Griff gehabt.


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. Februar 2013)

Kapitän Kombi 

Biken?


----------



## Igetyou (17. Februar 2013)

@KoMbi:
Richtig cooles Geschenk!
Hätte mir sich gefallen..

Zu Miltenberg:
Die Strecke, die wir gefahren sind war knapp 20 km lang und betrug 700hm
Die Trails sind super zu fahren.Mit >100mm Federweg kann alles gefahren werden.
Die Strecken ansich finde ich etwas besser als Stromberg da steiler und technischer!
Nachteil:  Die einzelnen Trails liegen etwas weiter voneinander entfernt!
Aber Insgesamt empfehlenswert!!!


----------



## Kulminator (17. Februar 2013)

@KoMbi: echt cooles Männergeschenk 

 @Igetyou:  bald darfst du uns dort guiden ...


----------



## Igetyou (17. Februar 2013)

Ab dem 4.Mai ist der Trail öffentlich und alles ausgeschildert


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Februar 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kapitän Kombi
> 
> Biken?



Naja, ich bin dann nach meinem post direkt aufs Bike, 2 Stunden Turborunde durch den Matsch, duschen, anziehen, dann auf den Geburtstag meines Schwagers...das wäre heute mit einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt nix geworden - Schade. Muß sagen, ich bin auch nicht fit. Die Erkältung ist zwar rum, wurde aber unmittelbar abgelöst durch eine heftige Schnuffelattacke, ausgelöst von den ersten blühenden Haselnußsträuchern. Mit Tablette drin gings dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (17. Februar 2013)

Fit bin ich auch nicht, würde mich freuen wenn mal wieder was gehen würde.

Flieger, grüß mir die Sonne...


----------



## kammi_brk (17. Februar 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> @KoMbi:
> Zu Miltenberg:
> Die Strecke, die wir gefahren sind war knapp 20 km lang und betrug 700hm
> Die Trails sind super zu fahren.Mit >100mm Federweg kann alles gefahren werden.
> ...



Schade hab's garnicht mitbekommen... Das nächste Mal würde ich mich gerne anschließen

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Februar 2013)

Mannomann, die Seuche lauert überall.
Frau und Tochter krank, bei mir gehts auch wieder los.
50% meiner Abteilung krank, wir führen werksweit die Hitliste an.
Und Samstag muß ich dann arbeiten, da meine Umsetzer für die Samstagsumbauten auch krank sind. Schöne Aussichten


----------



## rockshoxrevel (20. Februar 2013)

wie siehtsen morgen abend mit nightride aus?


----------



## kammi_brk (21. Februar 2013)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> wie siehtsen morgen abend mit nightride aus?



Lust hätte ich schon drauf... Hab aber noch Kunden da, mal sehen ob ich die auch heute Abend beschäfitigen muss oder ob ich rechtzeitig rauskomme aus der Firma


----------



## Igetyou (21. Februar 2013)

Evtl. hätte ich Fr. Zeit für einen Nightride.
Heute wird es etwas knapp bei mir!


----------



## rockshoxrevel (21. Februar 2013)

fr wär für mich auch ok


----------



## Igetyou (21. Februar 2013)

Was sagen die Anderen?
Dann start Richtung HK?


----------



## Kulminator (21. Februar 2013)

Fr muss ich für Schladming packen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (21. Februar 2013)

Have Fun


----------



## kammi_brk (21. Februar 2013)

Freitag 

Was ist HK?


----------



## rockshoxrevel (21. Februar 2013)

hk= hahnenkamm wenn ich mich recht entsine eine der beiden nightridestrecken


----------



## kammi_brk (21. Februar 2013)

ok macht sinn... danke


----------



## Igetyou (21. Februar 2013)

Und wie sieht's nun aus??Bock oder nicht??


----------



## kammi_brk (21. Februar 2013)

bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshoxrevel (22. Februar 2013)

wär auch am start


----------



## rockshoxrevel (22. Februar 2013)

also is jetz heude nightride oda net?


----------



## Igetyou (22. Februar 2013)

Habe ab 17:30 ein Termin auf der Arbeit. Ende ---Open End?
Daher bin ich raus! Sorry Jungs


----------



## rockshoxrevel (22. Februar 2013)

ok danke für die antwort, somit ist der guide raus und ich auch^^


----------



## kammi_brk (22. Februar 2013)

schade... 
und samstag?


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Februar 2013)

Die weiße Pest kotzt mich an


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Februar 2013)

Sie ist doch schon fast wieder weg. Und Schlammpackungen sollen gesund sein.


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. Februar 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Die weiße Pest kotzt mich an



...seh ich auch so. Laut Handy Wetter soll am SA 9Grad und Sonne sein, ist bestimmt eine Pferdefleischsonne...


----------



## bikebuster90 (25. Februar 2013)

alles halb so wild, im schnee fahren ist doch super und gleichzeitig ein gutes fahrtechniktraining


----------



## kammi_brk (25. Februar 2013)

liteville901 schrieb:


> alles halb so wild, im schnee fahren ist doch super und gleichzeitig ein gutes fahrtechniktraining



Sturztechnik, muhahaha!

Gibt's schon Pläne für diese Woche? Mit meinen Fahrkünsten sollte ich besser nicht alleine auf Tour gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebuster90 (25. Februar 2013)

also gestürzt bin ich relativ selten, muss man halt mit ungehen können 
mal sehen, wie schnell der schnee wegtaut, laut wetterbericht soll es wärmer werden
je nachdem wie der untergrund dann ist, könnte man unter der woche einen night-ride starten, ziel b-höhe oder HK, welche lust ich gerade verspüre 
wochenende geht es wahrscheinlich auf andere bekannte trails oder spots


----------



## Kulminator (26. Februar 2013)

liteville901 schrieb:


> alles halb so wild, im schnee fahren ist doch super und gleichzeitig ein gutes fahrtechniktraining



Seh ich auch so. Und auf Brettern machts noch viel mehr Spass ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Februar 2013)

Ab Donnerstag früh wieder mit dem Rad zur Arbeit


----------



## Igetyou (26. Februar 2013)

Morgen 18:00 Nightride??
Hat jemand Interesse.


----------



## bikebuster90 (26. Februar 2013)

jawoll icke wäre dabei


----------



## Igetyou (26. Februar 2013)

Okay.Du weißt ja wo ich wohne.wenn noch andere mitkommen wollen18:00 Westbahnhof


----------



## Fr.th.13 (26. Februar 2013)

Bin dabei - lade mein akku für morgen auf !! 18:00 west ok


----------



## Igetyou (26. Februar 2013)

Ok


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Februar 2013)

Abends bin ich dann schon zu platt, morgen früh um 530 hätte ich noch einen Biketermin / Mitfahrgelegenheit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kammi_brk (26. Februar 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Morgen 18:00 Nightride??
> Hat jemand Interesse.



Ja gerne


----------



## Igetyou (26. Februar 2013)

Dann 18:00-18:15 Treffpunkt Westbahnhof Hanau


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. März 2013)

Gehe jetzt mal zu einer entspannten Wartungssession für NC-17 Pedale in die Werkstatt 
Irgendwo suppt da gewaltig Fett raus


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. März 2013)

Heute...in der Fahrradgarage 






Surly Nato 3.8'

Mann, ist der brrrreit !


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. März 2013)

Dickes Ding, und Business 5/10


----------



## kammi_brk (6. März 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Business 5/10



Wo ist denn hier der "like"-button?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (8. März 2013)

Bin morgen am Start wenn es nicht gerade junge Hunde regnet.


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. März 2013)

Kombi: Morgen wie üblich?


----------



## Kulminator (8. März 2013)

mal wieder aufs Bike: gute Idee


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. März 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kombi: Morgen wie üblich?



Jaa, ich brauch was normales nach der wuuundervollen Woche


----------



## Kulminator (9. März 2013)

Wetter scheint zu halten. 

Muss später noch was wichtiges erledigen - deshalb dreh ich jetzt eine kurze Runde. Für 1300 B8 hab ich heute nicht genug Zeit. Vielleicht sieht man sich im Wald..


----------



## kammi_brk (9. März 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> 1300 B8



mist das schaff ich nicht... 
Gruß aus Bruchköbel, 13:02


----------



## Kulminator (9. März 2013)

Um 1400 war für mich der Spass schon vorbei.


----------



## kaisaabike (9. März 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GhuhC2e05Y"]First Days of Spring - YouTube[/nomedia]

mal was aus dem kraichgau


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. März 2013)

Nice, so trocken ist es hier allerdings nicht.
Das war heute wieder mal eine gediegene Schlammschlacht.


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. März 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Um 1400 war für mich der Spass schon vorbei.



um 1400 haben wir gerade bis zum Vorbau im Schlamm gesteckt, war aber totzdem wieder gut heute...frag mich ob diverse bekannte Ü45er den Kampf gegen den iS schon aufgegeben haben und auf Typ 2 zusteuern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (11. März 2013)

Irgendwas war im Matsch des Spessaarts, ich vermute der (Wild)-Schweingrippevirus  Mich hats gestern zerlegt Kopf Gelenke Neben- und Stirnhoehlen. Sitze schon seit 1Std beim voellig ueberfuellten Doktor und verteile hier eifrig meine Viren und hole mir noch neue ab. Kagge.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. März 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Irgendwas war im Matsch des Spessaarts, ich vermute der (Wild)-Schweingrippevirus  Mich hats gestern zerlegt Kopf Gelenke Neben- und Stirnhoehlen. Sitze schon seit 1Std beim voellig ueberfuellten Doktor und verteile hier eifrig meine Viren und hole mir noch neue ab. Kagge.


Soviel dazu, das Dreck gesund ist. Gute Besserung.


----------



## Kulminator (11. März 2013)

Gute Besserung, Kombi. Zum Glück bestand für mich keine Ansteckungsgefahr. Hab diesen Donnerstag einem wichtigen Ortstermin mit Bon Jovi. Schaut mal in den Tourkalender...


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. März 2013)

Kombi: Gute Besserung! Mal zuhause bleiben auch wenn die Aktie jetzt halt mal 20 Punkte verliert...


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. März 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kombi: Gute Besserung! Mal zuhause bleiben auch wenn die Aktie jetzt halt mal 20 Punkte verliert...



Ist schon ewig her wo ich mal 39,7 Fieber hatte.
Und die Einschläge kommen näher, wenn ich mir so die Mails auf dem Smartphone ansehe,


----------



## Marc555 (11. März 2013)

Gute Besserung Kombi. 
Und komm schnell wieder auf die Pedalen. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## Marc555 (11. März 2013)

Hat noch jemand eine 200er Bremsscheibe zuhause rumoxidieren? Etwas von Avid wäre schnieke. Junior braucht was größeres für sein Tues. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. März 2013)

Da müßte noch was da sein (eine) ich muß mal kramen


----------



## Marc555 (12. März 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Da müßte noch was da sein (eine) ich muß mal kramen



Super, wäre echt klasse. 

Gruß 555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (12. März 2013)

Heute war ein schöner Tag...


----------



## Marc555 (12. März 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Heute war ein schöner Tag...



Du bist nicht zufällig im Urlaub auf den Malediven?

555


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. März 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Heute war ein schöner Tag...



....sprach der Fahrer auf seinem Weg durch Mainhattan. Kann mir das lebhaft vorstellen. Ich hoffe, es gab keine Schäden.

Habe mich 2x vor die Tür geschleppt um zu schaufeln. Danach unmittelbar wieder aufs Lager. Weiss jetzt alles über die Papstwahl, nachdem ich die Kanäle hoch und runter gezappt habe. Zwischendurch remote arbeiten, aber so richtig klappt das nicht. Sobald ich telefonieren & sprechen mußte gab es eine Hustenkanonade.


----------



## Kulminator (13. März 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Heute war ein schöner Tag...



Stimmt...


----------



## Marc555 (13. März 2013)

Nochmal vielen Dank Kombi für die Parts. 
Jetzt kann es fast schon losgehen. 
Morgen kommt die Gabel und Freitag wird geschraubt. Ich hoffe auf gutes Wetter für die erste Testfahrt!

Gruß 555


----------



## Kulminator (13. März 2013)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Nochmal vielen Dank Kombi für die Parts.
> Jetzt kann es fast schon losgehen.
> Morgen kommt die Gabel und Freitag wird geschraubt. Ich hoffe auf gutes Wetter für die erste Testfahrt!
> 
> Gruß 555



Bildbeweise bitte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (13. März 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Stimmt...



Für Büro-Schlaffis mit Sicherheit...


----------



## Kulminator (14. März 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Für Büro-Schlaffis mit Sicherheit...



Stimmt...


----------



## Marc555 (16. März 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Bildbeweise bitte...



Finde den fail...







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Kulminator (17. März 2013)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Finde den fail...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hübsch...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. März 2013)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Finde den fail...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Antrieb fehlt.
War der Rahmen neu oder gebraucht? Original Lackierung ?


----------



## Igetyou (17. März 2013)

Endlich ein gutes Bike für das Young Talent Nic The Mic


----------



## Marc555 (17. März 2013)

Rahmen ist gebraucht. YT TuEs 2010. Nicht gerade gut umlackiert, aber ok. War ein guter Preis, da konnte ich nicht nein sagen. Ggf wird er nach der Saison auf Raw umgestaltet.

555


----------



## Marc555 (17. März 2013)

Ach ja. Der erste fail ist behoben. Fehlt noch eine Kettenführung...





[/url][/IMG]

Ride on
55 und 555


----------



## Kulminator (17. März 2013)

Was wiegt das gute Stück? Da wird double five noooch besser.


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. März 2013)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Ach ja. Der erste fail ist behoben. Fehlt noch eine Kettenführung...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da kann man nicht meckern, die Thomson war doch die richtige Wahl. Sattel noch ein bissl nach hinten und leicht kippen. Aber das kommt mit der ersten Ausfahrt. Und Lack wird völlig überbewertet, vor allem vor dem ersten touchdown.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (17. März 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Was wiegt das gute Stück? Da wird double five noooch besser.



Noch nicht gewogen. Es ist nicht leicht! 

555


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (18. März 2013)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Rahmen ist gebraucht. YT TuEs 2010. Nicht gerade gut umlackiert, aber ok. War ein guter Preis, da konnte ich nicht nein sagen. Ggf wird er nach der Saison auf Raw umgestaltet.
> 
> 555



Wenn Du und Sohnemann Zufrieden seid, habt ihr doch alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Igetyou (18. März 2013)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Noch nicht gewogen. Es ist nicht leicht!
> 
> 555



Tippe auf 17,5 kg
Welche Größe?


----------



## Marc555 (18. März 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Tippe auf 17,5 kg
> Welche Größe?



Ist ein "m". Allerdings recht klein wie ich finde. Kann aber auch sein das es nur ohne DC so klein wirkt. Weis net. 
Ich nehme zudem noch Schätzungen über das Gewicht an...

Ride on!

555


----------



## bikebuster90 (18. März 2013)

also wir reden hier vom rahmengewicht, denn der schien mir sackschwer 
rein optisch schtätze ich das rad auf so 17-18kg ein, aber das gewicht ist eh zweitrangig, es soll sich hauptsächlich gut fahren


----------



## Igetyou (18. März 2013)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Ist ein "m". Allerdings recht klein wie ich finde. Kann aber auch sein das es nur ohne DC so klein wirkt. Weis net.
> Ich nehme zudem noch Schätzungen über das Gewicht an...
> 
> Ride on!
> ...


Dann kann es ja bald richtig los gehen.

Ich war nochmal beim Doc habe eine Tossi I anstatt der von Krankenhaus diagnostizierten Prellung.
Ich bin zwar in meiner Bewegung kaum eingeschränkt aber bei Zugbewegungen (Wheelie /Bunny Hop) noch leichtes Stechen in der Schulter.
Werde erst Mitte April aufs M9 steigen.Davor nur Rolle und CC Schwuchteln


----------



## Marc555 (18. März 2013)

Dann mal gute Besserung Phil. 

555


----------



## Kulminator (18. März 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Dann kann es ja bald richtig los gehen.
> 
> Ich war nochmal beim Doc habe eine Tossi I anstatt der von Krankenhaus diagnostizierten Prellung.
> Ich bin zwar in meiner Bewegung kaum eingeschränkt aber bei Zugbewegungen (Wheelie /Bunny Hop) noch leichtes Stechen in der Schulter.
> Werde erst Mitte April aufs M9 steigen.Davor nur Rolle und CC Schwuchteln



Bist du etwa wieder biken gewesen??? Was haste denn angestellt?


----------



## Fr.th.13 (19. März 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Dann kann es ja bald richtig los gehen.
> 
> Ich war nochmal beim Doc habe eine Tossi I anstatt der von Krankenhaus diagnostizierten Prellung.
> Ich bin zwar in meiner Bewegung kaum eingeschränkt aber bei Zugbewegungen (Wheelie /Bunny Hop) noch leichtes Stechen in der Schulter.
> Werde erst Mitte April aufs M9 steigen.Davor nur Rolle und CC Schwuchteln



********, gute besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (19. März 2013)

hier ein update vom Pro Pain Rage 8.8 

Gagelservice steht noch an, Dämpfer kommt jetzt nicht der neue Marcozzi Rocco R rein, sonder o wunder ich hab en alten Fox Vanilla RC durch zufall aufgetrieben! Geiles teil und schön leicht - suche noch eine feder für den dämpfer 350, 400x3,2 od.x3,8


----------



## Igetyou (19. März 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Bist du etwa wieder biken gewesen??? Was haste denn angestellt?


 

Beim Nightride auf die Fresse gefallen!


----------



## Kulminator (19. März 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Beim Nightride auf die Fresse gefallen!



Die Gefahren der Nightrides werden immer wieder unterschätzt. Ich kenn das zu gut. Gute Besserung..


----------



## Fr.th.13 (19. März 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Die Gefahren der Nightrides werden immer wieder unterschätzt. Ich kenn das zu gut. Gute Besserung..





Das schöne und das tragische daran ist, das man nicht sieht wo man einschlägt !


----------



## Igetyou (19. März 2013)

Ja das war auch wirklich das Problem!
Wie ein nasser Sack.
In 4 Wochen bin ich (hoffentlich) wieder fit.


----------



## McFlury (19. März 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Ich war nochmal beim Doc habe eine Tossi I anstatt der von Krankenhaus diagnostizierten Prellung.
> Ich bin zwar in meiner Bewegung kaum eingeschränkt aber bei Zugbewegungen (Wheelie /Bunny Hop) noch leichtes Stechen in der Schulter.
> Werde erst Mitte April aufs M9 steigen.Davor nur Rolle und CC Schwuchteln



Na, auch von mir Gute Besserung. Ich stelle mich auch zum gemeinsamen CC Schwuchteln zur Verfügung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (20. März 2013)

McFlury schrieb:


> Na, auch von mir Gute Besserung. Ich stelle mich auch zum gemeinsamen CC Schwuchteln zur Verfügung.



Hat hier einer sein Outing ?


----------



## McFlury (20. März 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hat hier einer sein Outing ?



Da stehe ich zu! Ich fahre manchmal sogar Rennrad!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. März 2013)

Pfui.


----------



## Kulminator (20. März 2013)

McFlury schrieb:


> Da stehe ich zu! Ich fahre manchmal sogar Rennrad!



So einer bist du


----------



## McFlury (20. März 2013)

Hey Igetyou! Sag was, so schlimm bin ich nicht, oder?


----------



## Igetyou (20. März 2013)

McFlury schrieb:


> Hey Igetyou! Sag was, so schlimm bin ich nicht, oder?



Kategorie Gashahn:
bergauf und bergab auf dem Trail oder der Straße.
Ganz egal


----------



## Kulminator (21. März 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Kategorie Gashahn:
> bergauf und bergab auf dem Trail oder der Straße.
> Ganz egal



Also wenn das so ist ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. März 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Kategorie Gashahn:
> bergauf und bergab auf dem Trail oder der Straße.
> Ganz egal



Na dann.
Was macht die Schulter, geht's voran?


----------



## McFlury (21. März 2013)

...nur noch mal kurz etwas zum Thema "CC-Schwuchteln"

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nq2zphj2Xmk"]Awesome Nino Schurter tail whip at Absa Cape Epic 2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Igetyou (21. März 2013)

Jo Schulter ist aufm guten Weg!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (21. März 2013)

McFlury schrieb:


> ...nur noch mal kurz etwas zum Thema "CC-Schwuchteln"
> 
> Awesome Nino Schurter tail whip at Absa Cape Epic 2013 - YouTube


 

HEHEHE..

Sau gut!


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. März 2013)

Schniefnase trocknet langsam durch. 
Zum mentalen ablenken heute abend mal die Reverb geserviced (bin aber noch nicht ganz zufrieden) und jetzt gehts noch mal auf die Rolle, auch wenns weh tut. 
In Summe, schwer abgeschlafft durch die Grippe.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (21. März 2013)

Mich hat es die Woche auch erwischt. Zum Glück nur ne Erkältung mit leichtem Fieber.


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. März 2013)

Vatter darfs mal wieder richten: Tochter hat das heute bei gutem Wetter das Big Bike ausgefahren und prompt die HR Bremse zum Klemmen gebracht  und fluchend den Vollguß-Haufen zur nächsten Verwandtschaft geschoben. D.h. jetzt ist Werkstatt-Time . Werde es mir mit meinem Schwarzbier versüßen


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (22. März 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Vatter darfs mal wieder richten: Tochter hat das heute bei gutem Wetter das Big Bike ausgefahren und prompt die HR Bremse zum Klemmen gebracht  und fluchend den Vollguß-Haufen zur nächsten Verwandtschaft geschoben. D.h. jetzt ist Werkstatt-Time . Werde es mir mit meinem Schwarzbier versüßen


Dein Schwarzbier ist selbstgebraut?


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. März 2013)

Yess





und vor allem: es hat Schaum und Drehzahl

Danach habe ich noch ein Rauchbier gebraut, das muß aber noch liegen (Nachgärung). Hat noch mehr Bumms.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (23. März 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Yess
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lecker


----------



## Igetyou (23. März 2013)

http://mountainbike-miltenberg.de/index.php/bautagebuch

Info


----------



## Mtb Ede (23. März 2013)

Biken ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (23. März 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Biken ?



Die Lust ist groß nur der Wille schwach. Ist mir für meine Schniefe zu kalt, kann mir jetzt einen Rückfall nicht leisten.


----------



## Mtb Ede (23. März 2013)

Ja, ist immer noch kagge kalt...


----------



## Kulminator (23. März 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Vatter darfs mal wieder richten: Tochter hat das heute bei gutem Wetter das Big Bike ausgefahren und prompt die HR Bremse zum Klemmen gebracht  und fluchend den Vollguß-Haufen zur nächsten Verwandtschaft geschoben. D.h. jetzt ist Werkstatt-Time . Werde es mir mit meinem Schwarzbier versüßen



Melde mich freiwillig für Werkstatteinsätze...


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. März 2013)

Melde für Karfreitag Fahrbereitschaft an


----------



## Mtb Ede (27. März 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Melde für Karfreitag Fahrbereitschaft an



Bin dabei.


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. März 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Bin dabei.



Fein! Muß morgen mal etwas ausschlafen und recovern. 
Wir können auch gerne früher als 1300.
Wetter wird halten, denke ich. Und es dürfte trocken sein im Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (28. März 2013)

sieht auch bei mir für morgen gut aus... 

Sag an, wann und wo?


----------



## Fr.th.13 (28. März 2013)

Hometrails könnt ihr des ganze jahr unter die stollen nehmen, auf nach BF! Seasons opening !


----------



## Kulminator (28. März 2013)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> auf nach BF! Seasons opening !



ist doch bekannt


----------



## Lung (29. März 2013)

MTB rund um Hanau.
Man macht den Thread auf, denkt sich, man sieht was bezüglich MTB und was sieht man wirklich? Richtig, Alkohol xD.

Ich sag dann mal freundlichst: Hallo in die Runde


----------



## Fr.th.13 (29. März 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ist doch bekannt




also seh ich euch morgen(heute) in BF!?


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. März 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wetter wird halten, denke ich. Und es dürfte trocken sein im Wald.



White Easter 
So kann man sich täuschen.

Ausfahren würde ich trotzdem.
In BF kann man jetzt bestimmt gut Skifahren.


----------



## Kulminator (29. März 2013)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> also seh ich euch morgen(heute) in BF!?



Mich nicht...

Was soll das denn mit dem Neuschnee da draussen?! 
Kombi: wie sieht die Planung aus?


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. März 2013)

Routenführung ist abhängig von den ersten Eindrücken. Wenn es zwischen Home und B8 schon grauselig ist, würde ich nicht grade versuchen die BH hoch zu fahren sondern halbflach über halbwegs befestige Wege. Hauptsache bewegen.
Und, wie gepostet, ich kann auch vor 1300. Ede hat sich noch nicht geäußert.


----------



## Kulminator (29. März 2013)

Guter Vorschlag. Alles vor 1230 wird nun bei mir auch sportlich


----------



## Mtb Ede (29. März 2013)

Hauptsache bewegen, sonst geht bald gar nichts mehr...

Ich bin um 1300 an der B8.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (29. März 2013)




----------



## Kombinatschef (29. März 2013)

Dann bis um 1300


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. März 2013)

Na, war doch ein geschmeidiger Ausritt, heute 
Die Bodenverhältnisse waren auch viel besser als man das heute Morgen noch vermuten konnte.


----------



## Kulminator (29. März 2013)

Doppel B hat was


----------



## Mtb Ede (29. März 2013)

Genau das heute hab ich gebraucht


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. März 2013)

Gestern mit Speed nach Frankfurt geradelt um (einen Eimer voll) Grie Soß zu essen. Mega-Lecker. Und dann festgequatscht bis es dunkel war. Kein Licht dabei...

Für Ostersonntag war Regen und Schnee angesagt. Auf nix kann man sich mehr verlassen


----------



## Bikeholic (31. März 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Gestern mit Speed nach Frankfurt geradelt um (einen Eimer voll) Grie Soß zu essen.


 Habe doch gewußt das ich den Sausewind der auf dem Mainradweg an mir vorbeihuschte kannte.  

Allen: Frohe Ostern!


----------



## Kulminator (31. März 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Für Ostersonntag war Regen und Schnee angesagt. Auf nix kann man sich mehr verlassen



Schnee ist nun da - wie gewünscht...
Morgen werde ich vormittags eine Flachland Runde drehen. AlpX Training...


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. März 2013)

Boah, die Plauze ist nun rund. Standesgemäß für 2013 die Außenküche eingeweiht, mit einer gerollten, mit Spinat und Ziegenkäse gefüllten Lammkeule, mediterranem Gemüse und Rosmarinkartoffeln.
Aber kalt war es zeitweise.

Kulmi, wann und was stelltst Du Dir vor als Flachlandrunde?
Ede, was ist bei Dir?
Ich sollte nachmittags mal zu meinen Schwägern, vllt. kann ich mich aber davor drücken. 
Die Reverb ist wieder eingebaut und voll funktionsfähig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (31. März 2013)

Schnelle 2 Std durch die umliegenden Wälder. Start um1030 in Steinheim bei Klaus.
 Wenn du mitwillst, könnten wir uns um 1035 am Druckhaus treffen?


----------



## Fr.th.13 (31. März 2013)

hier Setup bericht :  http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/03/27/tipps-tricks-fahrwerkseinstellung-am-downhill-bike/


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. April 2013)

Ab 1300 ist heute möglich.


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. April 2013)

Jungs, das ist ja wieder die Quadratur des Kreises.



Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Die Reverb ist wieder eingebaut und voll funktionsfähig.



Die brauche ich nicht für die Flachlandrunde. Außerdem sollte ich noch mal ein paar Abfahrten / Technik üben.

Patrick ist spät ins Bett, ich um 630 wieder raus. Um 1500 soll ich meinem Neffen und Taufkind den Schulranzen schenken. 
Das krieg ich nicht unter einen Hut. 
Ich werde mich jetzt warm anziehen und auf den HK kurbeln und die Abfahrt abfahren.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. April 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ab 1300 ist heute möglich.


Patrick, mein Hobel müsste startklar sein. Würde um 13.00 Uhr an der B8 sein.


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. April 2013)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Patrick, mein Hobel müsste startklar sein. Würde um 13.00 Uhr an der B8 sein.



Dann sehen wir uns um 1300 an der B8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. April 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Dann sehen wir uns um 1300 an der B8


----------



## Kulminator (1. April 2013)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


>



Nee, oder?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. April 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Nee, oder?


Todgeglaubte leben länger. 
Ede, war eine geschmeidige einführungsrunde.


----------



## Igetyou (1. April 2013)

Alle Trails um den HK waren sehr gut zu fahren.
War gut


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. April 2013)

Yess, rund um den HK waren top Streckenverhältnisse. Dennoch, durch irgendein Matschloch muß ich gerauscht sein, die Batzen hingen jedenfalls bis oben.
Bin heute seit langer Zeit mal wieder die Speed-Knüppelstrecke runter und muß sagen, ich muß noch etwas für meine Muskulatur tuen. Speziell Hände.


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. April 2013)

Das macht dann 2x Doppel B diese Ostern, HK dann nächstes WE. Sehr erfreulich war das Wiedersehen mit SS100, und diverser Bikeprominenz


----------



## Rostiger (2. April 2013)

Hey Leute. Ich hab mal ne frage: ich ziehe bald mit meiner Frau hier her. Sie kommt von hier und ist vor 6 Jahren zu mir nach NRW gezogen. Im laufe der nächsten zeit ziehen wir dann hier her. Ich selbst fahre ein kona Coilair Supreme und suche noch ein paar Leute denen ich mich anschließen kann. Ein paar Trail kenne ich hier schon zum ballern. Jetzt fehlen nur noch ein paar Gleichgesinnte die Bock haben auf ballern. Würd mich freuen von euch zu hören  Lg


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. April 2013)

Wie war die Frage nochmal...? Videospiele ?


----------



## Fr.th.13 (2. April 2013)

Rostiger schrieb:


> Hey Leute. Ich hab mal ne frage: ich ziehe bald mit meiner Frau hier her. Sie kommt von hier und ist vor 6 Jahren zu mir nach NRW gezogen. Im laufe der nächsten zeit ziehen wir dann hier her. Ich selbst fahre ein kona Coilair Supreme und suche noch ein paar Leute denen ich mich anschließen kann. Ein paar Trail kenne ich hier schon zum ballern. Jetzt fehlen nur noch ein paar Gleichgesinnte die Bock haben auf ballern. Würd mich freuen von euch zu hören  Lg






die spielplätze dieser gegend heisen dich willkommen !!


----------



## Rostiger (2. April 2013)

Ja ja Videospiele du Vogel  dann halt biken!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rostiger (2. April 2013)

Kann ich mich euch anschließen?


----------



## Rostiger (2. April 2013)

Ich denke wir werden in die Umgebung Wächtersbach,Aufenau oder so ziehen. Lg


----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. April 2013)

melde dich wenn ihr umgezogen seit


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. April 2013)

Rostiger schrieb:


> Hey Leute. Ich hab mal ne frage: ich ziehe bald mit meiner Frau hier her. Sie kommt von hier und ist vor 6 Jahren zu mir nach NRW gezogen. Im laufe der nächsten zeit ziehen wir dann hier her. Ich selbst fahre ein kona Coilair Supreme und suche noch ein paar Leute denen ich mich anschließen kann. Ein paar Trail kenne ich hier schon zum ballern. Jetzt fehlen nur noch ein paar Gleichgesinnte die Bock haben auf ballern. Würd mich freuen von euch zu hören  Lg



Hey, was kennst du denn hier schon für strecken.
Haben am Ostermontag ein Kona auf der Birkenheiner gesehen. Er war mit Helm und Goggle unterwegs.




Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wie war die Frage nochmal...? Videospiele ?


----------



## Rostiger (3. April 2013)

Moin. Das mit dem Umzug dauert denke ich noch 3 Monate. Brauche ja erst mal Arbeit hier. Ne Montag war ich nicht unterwegs. Trails kenne ich nicht so viele. Fahre z.b. manchmal den Trail der in hesseldorf startet und in salmünster aufhört. Ist ja erste sehr ebenerdig und das letzte Drittel geht's ja zur Sache. War aber alles sehr schlammig da und geholzt haben die da auch viel. So richtig geile trails kenne ich hier leider nicht. Sind noch bis Samstag hier. Vielleicht kann man sich ja noch mal treffen? Würd mich freuen. Lg


----------



## Rostiger (3. April 2013)

Von Neudorf nach Salmünster meinte ich.


----------



## Kulminator (3. April 2013)

Samstag steht Hahnenkamm aufm Programm. Dort soll es gute Trails geben - hab ich so mal gehört


----------



## Rostiger (3. April 2013)

Schade das wir Samstag wieder fahren. Muss ja Montag wieder arbeiten. Wie gesagt ich kenn mich hier nicht so aus. Hahnenkamm sagt mir nichts


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. April 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Samstag steht Hahnenkamm aufm Programm. Dort soll es gute Trails geben - hab ich so mal gehört



Ich muß Dich korrigieren, mein Lieber. Da gab es mal gute Strecken, bevor die Hunnen durchgezogen sind. 
Pflege ist ja heutzutage kaum mehr angesagt, nur noch Nutzen. Halt wie im Internet.
Und, ich bekenne, ich habe auch keine Zeit mehr für die Pflege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rostiger (3. April 2013)

Das stimmt. Trailpflege ist bei uns auch so ne Sache. Alle fahren aber kaum jemand kümmert sich drum.


----------



## Kulminator (3. April 2013)

Der Hahnenkamm liegt bei Alzenau. 

Kombi: auch ungepflegte Trails können einen ganz besonderen Reiz ausüben.


----------



## Rostiger (3. April 2013)

Da hast du recht. Naturbelassene trails können sehr schön sein. Seit ihr da Samstag unterwegs?


----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. April 2013)

Rostiger schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Trailpflege ist bei uns auch so ne Sache. Alle fahren aber kaum jemand kümmert sich drum.



richtig und deshalb gibt es eine kleine eingeschworene truppe von etwa 5-10 man die trails in dieser gegend bauen! Und solltet ihr den einen oder anderen trail gefunden haben, net einfach drauflos rocken er wird euch sonst ins krankenhaus rotzen!! Da gibts auch keine umfahrungen sondern nur eine line!! also solltet ihr eine "neuen" trail entdecken bitte zu fuss ablaufen und alles anschauen, solltet ihr net genug fahrtechnik besitzten bitte nicht dort fahren bzw. die schlüsselstellen ebenfalls keine "umfahrung reinmachen/einfahren" wir pflanzen dann einfach ein paar nette und schnell waschsende dornen büsche hin!!


----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. April 2013)

PS. Rostiger: meld dich mal in offenbach am bombenkrater !! bzw. wenn du diese woche fahren willst schreib mich bitte an !!


----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. April 2013)

PS wie sieht es diese woche mit Nightride aus morgen 18:00??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (3. April 2013)

Rostiger schrieb:


> Da hast du recht. Naturbelassene trails können sehr schön sein. Seit ihr da Samstag unterwegs?



Ja, Sa 1300 Parkbucht B8


----------



## Rostiger (3. April 2013)

Wo kommt ihr eigentlich alle so her? 
Fr.th 13 ich hab dir ne Mail geschrieben


----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. April 2013)

alle rund um alzenau, kahlgrund, MKK, hanau!


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. April 2013)

Wie oft hatten wir hier schon Posting Helden die man auf`m Trail nie zu Gesicht bekommt...?
13: Schick Deinen Trupp mal zum Sanieren am HK.


----------



## Kulminator (3. April 2013)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> alle rund um alzenau, kahlgrund, MKK, hanau!



Das iss aber nur die halbe Wahrheit...


----------



## Kulminator (3. April 2013)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> alle rund um alzenau, kahlgrund, MKK, hanau!



Das iss aber nur die halbe Wahrheit...


----------



## Kulminator (3. April 2013)

Coole Sache, ich hab nen Doppelpost geschafft


----------



## Kulminator (3. April 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wie war die Frage nochmal...? Videospiele ?



Respekt, Ede, der 6k Post geht an dich


----------



## Kulminator (3. April 2013)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> alle rund um alzenau, kahlgrund, MKK, hanau!



Spontan fallen mir noch Vancouver, Berlin, Osterode und Kulmbach ein...


----------



## Marc555 (3. April 2013)

Moinsen, Samstag nur HK? Ist der "well known" stark geschändet oder noch fahrbar? Oder wird auf der anderen Seite gefahren?

555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebuster90 (3. April 2013)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Moinsen, Samstag nur HK? Ist der "well known" stark geschändet oder noch fahrbar? Oder wird auf der anderen Seite gefahren?
> 
> 555



gude ich war heut auf'm "well known" unterwegs, fährst sich sehr gut und ist auch ausreichend schnell


----------



## bikebuster90 (3. April 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wie oft hatten wir hier schon Posting Helden die man auf`m Trail nie zu Gesicht bekommt...?
> 13: Schick Deinen Trupp mal zum Sanieren am HK.



jaja das alte leid, jeder labert keiner macht, der trail bräuchte etwas pflege, vielleicht ist demnächst wieder ein tapferer "heizelmann" am schuften........


----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. April 2013)

liteville901 schrieb:


> jaja das alte leid, jeder labert keiner macht, der trail bräuchte etwas pflege, vielleicht ist demnächst wieder ein tapferer "heizelmann" am schuften........



ich brauch dich am freitag bei mir am trail!! hast du zeit so gegen 13:00??


----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. April 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wie oft hatten wir hier schon Posting Helden die man auf`m Trail nie zu Gesicht bekommt...?
> 13: Schick Deinen Trupp mal zum Sanieren am HK.



Steht erst im herbst an!


----------



## bikebuster90 (3. April 2013)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> ich brauch dich am freitag bei mir am trail!! hast du zeit so gegen 13:00??



also die nächste zeit geht nicht viel, habe gerade genügend projekte am start


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. April 2013)

Ist ja mal wieder reinstes Selbstmordwetter draussen.
Morgen Hahnenkamm


----------



## Kulminator (5. April 2013)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ist ja mal wieder reinstes Selbstmordwetter draussen.
> Morgen Hahnenkamm



 1300 B8


----------



## bikebuster90 (5. April 2013)

heute große hk runde gedreht 3x "well known" 1x muffehügel, jetzt bin ich platt


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. April 2013)

SA 1300 B8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (5. April 2013)

Sa B8 1300


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. April 2013)

Kombi, um 12.40 bei Dir?


----------



## Kulminator (6. April 2013)

So, eben noch den 150mm China Lift montiert. HK wir kommen ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. April 2013)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Kombi, um 12.40 bei Dir?




Ja


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. April 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ja


Ein Mann der wenigen worte.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. April 2013)

Sauber heute, im warsten Sinne des Wortes. Super Bodenverhältnisse und super laune.
Da habe Ich mir meine Selbstgemachten Hamburger heute Abend verdient, vieleicht findet ja auch das ein oder andere Bier den weg durch den Schlund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (6. April 2013)

Hier noch etwas von letzter Woche. Dominiks erster Ausritt auf seinem YT TuES.

555


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. April 2013)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Sauber heute, im warsten Sinne des Wortes. Super Bodenverhältnisse und super laune.
> Da habe Ich mir meine Selbstgemachten Hamburger heute Abend verdient, vieleicht findet ja auch das ein oder andere Bier den weg durch den Schlund.



Höre gerade den Parsifal (Wagner). In Verbindung mit dem schönen Ausritt heute und dem guten Rotwein im Glas stellt sich ein wohliges Gefühl ein. Die Schniefe geht heftig - Hasel und Erle haben ihr Bestes gegeben, Tablette ist drinne, bin schon gut müde. Heißt natürlich, um 600 bin ich spätestens wieder wach. Mal sehen ob ich morgen noch mal ein Bike bemühe und dann packe.

 @555 und 55: saubere Aktion


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. April 2013)

600 wach = 700 B8 ...diese Top Bedingungen sollte man nutzen.


----------



## Kulminator (7. April 2013)

und? war heute wer unterwegs?


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. April 2013)

Ja, habe heute bei dem phantastischen Wetter noch mal eine schöne Ausfahrt gemacht - aber mehr im Norden der Heimat


----------



## Kulminator (7. April 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Höre gerade den Parsifal (Wagner).



Heute 2015 3SAT


----------



## Igetyou (7. April 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> 600 wach = 700 B8 ...diese Top Bedingungen sollte man nutzen.


Wer kann der kann


----------



## Fr.th.13 (7. April 2013)

Bin heut mal mit meinem FR ne Abendrunde um den Grünen See geheizt! Am anfang bin ich noch in den federwegen ersoffen(DHeinstellung), bis ich mal den Lowseed voll reingedreht hab und siehe da ich konnte auf einmal wieder beschleunigen!
Wie schaut es mal aus mit di. oder do. nen Nightride zu faheren ?


----------



## Igetyou (8. April 2013)

Evtl
Kann noch nix sagen


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. April 2013)

Was ein Hometrail. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10480654&postcount=4292


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo84 (9. April 2013)

Wo genau ist denn dieser Treffpunkt an der B8?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. April 2013)

Timo84 schrieb:


> Wo genau ist denn dieser Treffpunkt an der B8?


Am B8 Parkplatz zwischen Hanau - Wolfgang und Kahl am Main.
Hier mal in Maps verlinkt B8 Parkplatz


----------



## Fr.th.13 (10. April 2013)

Hhhhmm und watt is mit nightride diese woche hat irgent jemand zeit bock und lust ??


----------



## Marc555 (10. April 2013)

Der Wetterfrosch ist raus.
Petrus auch.
Frau Holle auch (Gott sei dank)

Poseidon fährt mit, so wie es aussieht!

555


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. April 2013)

Habe am Sonntag Zeit. 13.00 Uhr B8?


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. April 2013)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Habe am Sonntag Zeit. 13.00 Uhr B8?



SO 1300 B8


----------



## Dejavu17 (13. April 2013)

Hi Leute,

bin neu hier und auf der Suche nach regelmäßigen Biketreffs am WE und hab daher zwei Fragen zu eurem Biketreff an der B8.

- Muss man sich anmelden / irgendwo Mitglied werden?
- Wie lang und welches Niveau (Kondition/Technik) fahrt ihr in der Regel?

Danke für eine kurze Rückmeldung!

Michael


----------



## Fr.th.13 (13. April 2013)

Dejavu17 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> bin neu hier und auf der Suche nach regelmäßigen Biketreffs am WE und hab daher zwei Fragen zu eurem Biketreff an der B8.
> 
> ...



Die gruppe ist nicht geschlossen!  Technik/kondition gemischt -
es wird sich nachdem langsamsten gerichtet - die gruppe ist tiefen entspannt - und offen für alle spinner(meiner-einer)! kulmi-igetyou-sofa-marc555 hab ich was vergessen ? achja wir sind alle parkverrückte


----------



## Kulminator (13. April 2013)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> Die gruppe ist nicht geschlossen!  Technik/kondition gemischt -
> es wird sich nachdem langsamsten gerichtet - die gruppe ist tiefen entspannt - und offen für alle spinner(meiner-einer)! kulmi-igetyou-sofa-marc555 hab ich was vergessen ? achja wir sind alle parkverrückte



zähl mochmal nach. Da fehlen einige ... 

ich wusste bis heute noch nicht, dass ich parkverrückt bin? Man lernt nie aus  

Was möchte Dejavu17 denn gerne so fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (13. April 2013)

Der grüne Laubfrosch hat sich heute richtig beschmutzt im Wald. Alles matschig und viel Wasser in den Trails.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. April 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Der grüne Laubfrosch hat sich heute richtig beschmutzt im Wald. Alles matschig und viel Wasser in den Trails.


So wie ich es mag. Schmutzig und Versaut.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (13. April 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> zähl mochmal nach. Da fehlen einige ...
> 
> ich wusste bis heute noch nicht, dass ich parkverrückt bin? Man lernt nie aus
> 
> Was möchte Dejavu17 denn gerne so fahren?



sorry meinte FAST alle sind parkverrückt!


----------



## Dejavu17 (13. April 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> zähl mochmal nach. Da fehlen einige ...
> 
> ich wusste bis heute noch nicht, dass ich parkverrückt bin? Man lernt nie aus
> 
> Was möchte Dejavu17 denn gerne so fahren?



Es dürfen schon gerne ein paar Trails sein. Auch mal was ruppiger, aber als parkverrückt würde ich mich (noch) nicht bezeichnen 

Die letzten beiden Samstage war ich bspw. mit den Go Crazy - Jungs an der Hohemark im Taunus unterwegs. Jeweils 30km und 600-800 Höhenmeter.


----------



## Kulminator (14. April 2013)

Das wäre ok. Mit deiner Hardware kommst du aber nicht weit ...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (14. April 2013)

Dejavu17 schrieb:


> Es dürfen schon gerne ein paar Trails sein. Auch mal was ruppiger, aber als parkverrückt würde ich mich (noch) nicht bezeichnen
> 
> Die letzten beiden Samstage war ich bspw. mit den Go Crazy - Jungs an der Hohemark im Taunus unterwegs. Jeweils 30km und 600-800 Höhenmeter.


Passt ca. vom Streckenverlauf zu unserem. Hardtail ist geschmackssache, könntest bei uns aber auch fahren.
Heute "Kurzehosenwetter" angesagt. 
13.00 Uhr B8.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dejavu17 (14. April 2013)

Das hört sich doch soweit alles ganz gut an.

Zur Hardware: Hardtail ist natürlich immer sone Sache, daher erkundige ich mich vorher auch gern' was gefahren wird. Ne Investition in ein ordentliches Fully ist dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich nicht drin, daher muss das Copperhead erstmal reichen.

Bin heute noch anderweitig verpflichtet und bin die nächsten beiden Wochen auf Heimatbesuch (Duisburg/Düsseldorf).

Trefft ihr euch immer sonntags 1300?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (14. April 2013)

Dejavu17 schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch soweit alles ganz gut an.
> 
> Zur Hardware: Hardtail ist natürlich immer sone Sache, daher erkundige ich mich vorher auch gern' was gefahren wird. Ne Investition in ein ordentliches Fully ist dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich nicht drin, daher muss das Copperhead erstmal reichen.
> 
> ...


Nicht immer, aber immer öffters. Einfach immer wieder hier vorbei schauen und du bist auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Dejavu17 (14. April 2013)

Danke werd ich machen. Viel Spaß heute. Wetter soll ja super werden


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. April 2013)

Hallo, wollt mich auch mal erkundigen was hier so gefahren wird, kann aber die nächsten 23 Wochen nicht mit fahren da ich...

Heute 1300 B8.

Gruß V.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (14. April 2013)

Super geil heute. Kamm war ganz schön eingesaut. Spass hat es trotzdem oder vorallem desswegen gemacht.


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. April 2013)

Genau !


----------



## Dejavu17 (14. April 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hallo, wollt mich auch mal erkundigen was hier so gefahren wird, kann aber die nächsten 23 Wochen nicht mit fahren da ich...



Soll auch Leute geben die lieber langfristig planen...


----------



## Marc555 (15. April 2013)

Stromberg hat wieder auf!
Hat jemand Lust mal wieder dort hin zu fahren?


555


----------



## Fr.th.13 (15. April 2013)

jup ich hätte bock da kann ich mein dirt mal laufen lassen !


----------



## Marc555 (15. April 2013)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> jup ich hätte bock da kann ich mein dirt mal laufen lassen !



Mit deinem Dirt bis Stromberg...Respekt! 

555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (15. April 2013)

Nochmal "schnell" ein Bild vom Sonntag...






[/url][/IMG]

555


----------



## Igetyou (16. April 2013)

Wann willst du hin??


----------



## Igetyou (16. April 2013)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Mit deinem Dirt bis Stromberg...Respekt!
> 
> 555



Hehehehe


----------



## Marc555 (16. April 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Wann willst du hin??



Der Laden hat ja wieder zu gemacht! Ampel ist auf rot!!! 
Ist ja schlimmer als Osternohe nach zwei Tröpfchen Regen.

555


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. April 2013)

Melde mich von La Palma zurück. Die Hammertrails haben uns schwer gefordert und das ist mit Kratzern an Mann und Material dokumentiert.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (16. April 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Melde mich von La Palma zurück. Die Hammertrails haben uns schwer gefordert und das ist mit Kratzern an Mann und Material dokumentiert.



Willkommen Kombi. Habe da schon was gehört. 
@[email protected] Habe soeben meine 1. Zecke entfernd. Seid also wieder wachsam nach dem Biken.


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. April 2013)

Ave, Kombi !


----------



## tillibebek (16. April 2013)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Was ein Hometrail.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10480654&postcount=4292



Wo ist der denn?


----------



## Marc555 (16. April 2013)

Testbild! 

555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (17. April 2013)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Stromberg hat wieder auf!
> Hat jemand Lust mal wieder dort hin zu fahren?
> 
> 
> 555



Jawohl, mein Herr. 
Wann?


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. April 2013)

Starten wir häppchenweise:





Trailaction auf der Abfahrt vom Roque de las Muchachos


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (18. April 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Starten wir häppchenweise:
> 
> Trailaction auf der Abfahrt vom Roque de las Muchachos


Wann kommen die nächsten Happen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. April 2013)

Wo ist der Trail ?





Steilwand von Tazacorte, am Morgen bei der Hochfahrt

und dann abends, bereits lädiert...in 30 Spitzkehren die 400hm runter


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (18. April 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wo ist der Trail ?
> 
> 
> Steilwand von Tazacorte, am Morgen bei der Hochfahrt
> ...



Wow!!
Freak!!!


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. April 2013)

Schön war es auch hier:





Pico de la Nieve, so ca. 2200 ü N.N.

Dann hatte unsere LV301er Lady sich die Bremsleitung hinten irgendwo gerissen und musste nur mit VR Bremse runter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redhead74 (19. April 2013)

Hallo Abfahrtsgemeinde!

Im Vorfeld des 2. ADAC-Jugend-MTB-Downhill des MSF-Frammersbach am 22./23.06.13, ist ein Test- und Übungstag geplant:

Wann: 05.05.13
Zeit: 14:00 - 18:00 Uhr
Wo: Skihütte / Skilift Sauerberg in Frammersbach
Wer: MSF-Frammersbach in Kooperation mit dem TuS-Frammersbach

Es gibt mehrere Strecken (Teile der Rennstrecke sind eingebunden) und Schleppliftbetrieb.

Kosten: 10 Jugendliche bis 18 Jahre, 12 Erwachsene ab 18 Jahre

Was sonst noch:
- bei Jugendlichen muss min. ein Erziehungsberechtigter dabei sein (Unterschrift des Haftungsverzicht)
- An der Sattelstütze muss ein Stück Fahrradreifen oder Schlauch angebracht sein!!!
- Das Fahrrad muss den Anforderungen entsprechen und techn. ohne Mängel sein!
- Schutzausrüstung (Pflicht sind Helm, Ellbogen-, Knieschützer, Rückeschutz, Handschuhe, weitere sind empfohlen)
- Skihütte ist bewirtet

Achtung: bei schlechtem Wetter wird dieser Testtag verschoben, Infos sind dann hier und auf der Webseite zu finden.


Weitere Info auf der Webseite: msf-frammersbach.de/dh (ab heute Abend online).


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. April 2013)

Hier das erste bewegte Häppchen.

Der Prolog - Flussbett in La Mancha.
Etwas ungewöhnlich, so etwas gibt es ja hier nicht. Der geschliffene Basalt hat Grip wie Schleifpapier, aber fragt nicht nach Sonnenschein wenn der Sand dazwischen liegt.


----------



## Marc555 (19. April 2013)

Redhead74 schrieb:


> Hallo Abfahrtsgemeinde!
> 
> Im Vorfeld des 2. ADAC-Jugend-MTB-Downhill des MSF-Frammersbach am 22./23.06.13, ist ein Test- und Übungstag geplant:
> 
> ...



Yesssssssssss. Macht gleich ein paar mehr "Testwochenenden"

555


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. April 2013)

Kombi: Do you want to come to me, because I need a little more Time today?


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. April 2013)

Ede, ich rufe an. Es hat mich gesund. umgehauen.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (21. April 2013)

So, aus Thüringen wieder da.

Kombi, was meinst du damit?


Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ede, ich rufe an. Es hat mich *gesund. umgehauen.*


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. April 2013)

Heute ist Tag des Bieres 





Leider ist auch heute Tag des massiven Pollenfluges


----------



## Kulminator (23. April 2013)

So ein behaartes Wolfsamen- Decollte hat schon was ...


Tag des Bieres? Das werd ich nun gebührend feiern...


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. April 2013)

He, in Bio wohl net aufgepasst 

Das ist ein Füchschen.


----------



## Kulminator (24. April 2013)

Ächt? Woran erkennt das der Herr Biologe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redhead74 (24. April 2013)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Yesssssssssss. Macht gleich ein paar mehr "Testwochenenden"
> 
> 555




Es sind noch 3-4 dieses Jahr geplant. Kommt vorbei schauts euch an würde mich freuen bis dann  ist für alle Könnerstufen etwas dabei!


----------



## Fr.th.13 (24. April 2013)

Nightride - B8 ??


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. April 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Ächt? Woran erkennt das der Herr Biologe?



1. an den Strapsen
2. am Bier. Füchschen Brauerei = legger Düsseldorfer Altbier, meine Standard-Anlaufstelle von ich jährlich 1mal dort bin. Es gibt ein Leben ausserhalb des Frängischen Universums.

Btw., mein Schlenkerla-Clone ist nicht mal schlecht geworden


----------



## Kulminator (24. April 2013)

Dann will ich mal mit nach Düsseldorf...

NR negativ. Hab die Rüsselseuche


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. April 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Dann will ich mal mit nach Düsseldorf...



Dann gibts das hier:





Hilft auch bei Rüsselseuche (>> gute Besserung)


----------



## Kulminator (25. April 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Dann gibts das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Jep, Rüssel suppt, Hals kratzt und leichtes Fieber ...  das braucht man bei 25° und Sonnenschein...


----------



## Fr.th.13 (25. April 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Jep, Rüssel suppt, Hals kratzt und leichtes Fieber ...  das braucht man bei 25° und Sonnenschein...



auf 12crad runter gekühlt !  wieviel umdrehungen ??


----------



## Kulminator (26. April 2013)

ich frag lieber nicht, ob morgen wer unterwegs ist?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (26. April 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ich frag lieber nicht, ob morgen wer unterwegs ist?



Morgen habe Ich Schule. Wollte am Sonntag Biken. Das Wetter soll ja auch besser sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (27. April 2013)

Es gibt etwas neues im Highend-Hardcore bereich - dem einem oder andern könnte Agresti aus dem Rahmenbau ein begriff sein! Dieser Rahmen ist aus einem feinen Columbus Rohrsatzt gefertigt (Handgeschweißt). Das hier abgebildete Endurobike ist in 16,5", Oberrohr 560mm lang, Steuerrohr 1-1/8" - Wahlweise auch in Tapered oder in 1,5" erhältlich. Am Hinterbau besteht die möglichkeit den Radstand seinen bedürfnissen anzupassen - verstellbar von 415-435mm, die Alu- ausfallenden sind in zwei Varianten erhältlich, 135x9 und 142x12.         In 1-1/8" für 100-130mm, Tapered und 1,5" 120-160mm. Ab 1350(Bild). - http://www.agresti.de/
Zur zeit wird es von mir einen Test unterzogen, SingeltrailWaffe(mitklickis), Dirt's, 60cm kanten(Sattelstütze/siehe Bild), Secret/HK macht Unheimlich viieeelll Spass ! Werde es auf jedenfall in Beerfelden u. Bischofsmais ausführlich Testen.
PS: sollte einer Kaufinteresse haben, kann er es auch gerne zur Testfahrt Ausleihen! Anfagen bei Agresti oder über mich. Händler-anfragen erwünscht.


----------



## Marc555 (27. April 2013)

Kleines Video von letzter Woche....



Greetz
555


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. April 2013)

Muss für Morgen absagen. Bin ich doch beim Treppensteigen umgeknickt   . Kann kaum auftreten. Hoffe ist nichts schlimmeres.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (27. April 2013)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Muss für Morgen absagen. Bin ich doch beim Treppensteigen umgeknickt   . Kann kaum auftreten. Hoffe ist nichts schlimmeres.



Gute Besserung !


----------



## Kulminator (28. April 2013)

von mir auch Gute Besserung. 
Nachdem sonst keiner aufs Bike will, werd ich heute eine Ausfahrt mit wenig Federweg auf gut befestigten Wegen wagen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. April 2013)

Hellseher? Ich würde mit viel Federweg auf unbefestigten Wegen fahren aber nach den üblichen Absagen und SO nicht fahren wollen, auch mit nichts gerechnet...

ist halt nichts mehr los hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (28. April 2013)

Dienstag Abend NR? Wer hat Böcke?


----------



## Fr.th.13 (29. April 2013)

Nö


----------



## Kulminator (29. April 2013)

Ist abgesagt . Hab mich im Tag vertan.


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. April 2013)

Ist mir mein Kumpel doch zu vor gekommen und hat schon mal das Video vorgelegt 


Btw., die Take-outs / Fails sind am Ende


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (30. April 2013)

Kombi, geiles Vid geile gegend. Bin neidisch. Outtakes sind super. 

btw. Arzt sagt habe mir die Sehne nur leicht überdehnt. Ich werde alt.


----------



## Kulminator (30. April 2013)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> btw. Arzt sagt habe mir die Sehne nur leicht überdehnt. Ich werde alt.



Hört sich schon besser an. Wie lange musst du Pause machen?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (30. April 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hört sich schon besser an. Wie lange musst du Pause machen?


Am WE könnte ich wieder los Reiten.


----------



## Harzbiker93 (1. Mai 2013)

Servus,

ich bin neu am Spessart und würd mich gern mal ein paar Touren anschließen.
Wann fahrt ihr mal ne runde?

gruß Tim


----------



## Kulminator (2. Mai 2013)

Harzbiker93 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich bin neu am Spessart und würd mich gern mal ein paar Touren anschließen.
> Wann fahrt ihr mal ne runde?
> ...



Neue Leute sind immer gerne gesehen. Willkommen bei den Wölfen ....


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Mai 2013)

Ede, morgen biken oder handwerken?
Gib mal die Losung aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Mai 2013)

Maler sind noch nicht ganz durch, wird MO wohl alles fertig.

Wir könnten höchstens Lampenfassungen aufhängen, und auch wegen dem Wetter am SO biken?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. Mai 2013)

Samstag Schule. Sonntag Biken.
Auf Termin warten wegen Spiegelschrank.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (3. Mai 2013)

wann würde das sonntag ca starten?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. Mai 2013)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> wann würde das sonntag ca starten?


Im Normalfall um 13.00 Uhr am B8 Parkplatz zwischen Kahl und Wolfgang.


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Mai 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Maler sind noch nicht ganz durch, wird MO wohl alles fertig.
> 
> Wir könnten höchstens Lampenfassungen aufhängen, und auch wegen dem Wetter am SO biken?



Ok, Sonntag wg. Wetter sehe ich ein. Draussen nieselt es z.Zt.
Installationsarbeiten > rufe ich Dich an.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. Mai 2013)

Heute 13.00 Uhr B8 
Kombi, um 12.40 bei dir.


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Mai 2013)

Aber sicher 

War ne lange Nacht, gestern Nacht. Könnte sein daß ihr mich heute zersägt.

Und, kann man eigentlich schon gratulieren?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. Mai 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Aber sicher
> 
> War ne lange Nacht, gestern Nacht. Könnte sein daß ihr mich heute zersägt.
> 
> Und, kann man eigentlich schon gratulieren?


Was haste denn gemacht die Nacht.
Ne noch nicht. Diesen Monat aber bestimmt irgendwann.


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Mai 2013)

Sex,Drugs and Rockn Roll...hab zwar nen steifen Hals bin aber um 1300 da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Mai 2013)

Lange Nacht der Museen in Frankfurt. 
Sensationell. Haben uns die Augen wund gekuckt und die Füße platt gelaufen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Mai 2013)

Das war eine geschmeidige Runde über den Fernblick und die Weinberge  bei genialem Wetter.
Die Wildschweine im Gebüsch haben sich garantiert nen Ast gelacht als wir von oben durch die Puhlkaute gerauscht sind 
2 Bilder gibts auch bei mir


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Mai 2013)

Hilfe, ich krieg es nicht mehr ab...

Genial heute  Nacktscannerauslöser tut auch viel weniger weh.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. Mai 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hilfe, ich krieg es nicht mehr ab...
> 
> Genial heute  Nacktscannerauslöser tut auch viel weniger weh.


Dann musst du warten bis neue Haut nachgewachsen ist.
Das mit dem Nacktscannerauslöser ist ja auch kein Wunder, so offt wie er im Einsatz war.


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Mai 2013)

Der Tag hatte noch einen schönen Ausklang.

GRILLWARS Episode 7

Meister Yoda sagt: "Vorsichtig du sein musst! Das Fleisch eine Dunkle Seite schon hat!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Mai 2013)

Bist du etwa auch so ein Weber-Jünger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Mai 2013)

Ausfahrt heute oder gehen unseren Arbeiten nach?


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. Mai 2013)

Ich MUSS leider arbeiten da wir sonst in Terminschwierigkeiten kommen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Mai 2013)

Kein Problem. Habe gerade hier auch eine handwerkliche Arbeit aufgenommen. Muss morgen arbeiten aber morgen abend machen wir den Schrank. Ich versuche den Sofa mitzunehmen


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. Mai 2013)

Ede & Kombi. Habe euch mal eine Nachricht geschickt.

Heuter werde Ich was mit meiner Holden machen und morgen auch wieder Arbeiten gehen.


----------



## Kulminator (9. Mai 2013)

Dank meiner hellseherischen Fähigkeiten gleich fürs Arbeiten entschieden. 
Morgen Alpentraining


----------



## Sismile (9. Mai 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Dank meiner hellseherischen Fähigkeiten gleich fürs Arbeiten entschieden.
> Morgen Alpentraining



Geht irgendwer morgen (Freitag)Biken?muss mein neues MTB spazieren führen


----------



## Kulminator (9. Mai 2013)

Sismile schrieb:


> Geht irgendwer morgen (Freitag)Biken?muss mein neues MTB spazieren führen



jep. ich weiss nicht, ob mein Vorhaben morgen was für dich ist? Fahr doch erst mal bei einer normalen Tour mit? Speziell mit einem neuen Bike - da müssen noch alle möglichen Einstellungem vorgenommen werden. Ein andermal gerne.


----------



## Marc555 (11. Mai 2013)

Sismile schrieb:


> Geht irgendwer morgen (Freitag)Biken?muss mein neues MTB spazieren führen



Sorry, trage erstmal 6 Wochen meinen neu erworbenen Gips Gassi. 

Ich hoffe ja wirklich das es dieses Jahr nur bei 6 Wochen bleibt!

555


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Mai 2013)

Oh je...wir wünschen gute Besserung und fahr künftig nicht schneller als Dein Schutzengel shredden kann!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. Mai 2013)

Wetter sieht ja nicht so berauschend aus Und Patrick hat bestimmt auch andere Sachen zu tun. Denke das ich heute nicht Biken werde.
Oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (12. Mai 2013)

Stimmt. Wir sind wieder im Haus heute. Kommt vorbei falls Böcke.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. Mai 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Stimmt. Wir sind wieder im Haus heute. Kommt vorbei falls Böcke.


Ok. Heute kann ich leider nicht. Hatte mir ein Plan B vorbereitet falls heute nicht biken angesagt war. Kannst aber mal durchklingeln wenn du Hilfe brauchst. Diese Woche habe ich leider nur Mittwoch Zeit.


----------



## Harzbiker93 (13. Mai 2013)

servus 
Mittwoch hätte ich auch Zeit und Lust auf eine Runde.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Mai 2013)

Marc, gute Besserung.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (13. Mai 2013)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Sorry, trage erstmal 6 Wochen meinen neu erworbenen Gips Gassi.
> 
> Ich hoffe ja wirklich das es dieses Jahr nur bei 6 Wochen bleibt!
> 
> 555






Was hast du wieder angestellt ???? war dir dein letztjähriger abflug nicht genug ? ----- Aber ich mus mir ja selber an die Nase fassen hab mir bei vollgass ein paar fiese Blaue flecken zugezogen.. hätte auch anderster ausgehen können !! 


Aber du weist ja -- was uns nicht im gehobenen alter umbringt Härtet nur ab !!! in diesem sinne -


Gute besserung


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. Mai 2013)

555: Gute Besserung, und mach mal langsam...


----------



## Igetyou (13. Mai 2013)

Hardgas Marc
Mein gebrochener Zeh ist so gut wie verheilt.
Am we schon wieder im Racepark gewesen;-)
Bis bald aufm Rad!Wird schon wieder.
Gute Besserung


----------



## Kulminator (14. Mai 2013)

Für die nächsten 2 Wochen bin ich auch für körperliche Anstrengungen jeder Art raus. So ist das wohl nach jeder BlinddarmOP? 
Den wenigen, die fahren können und fahren dürfen, wünsch ich viel Spass...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Mai 2013)

Auch hier gute Besserung.
Aber da die Wetteraussichten eh verhalten sind, wirst du nicht viel verpassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (14. Mai 2013)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Auch hier gute Besserung.
> Aber da die Wetteraussichten eh verhalten sind, wirst du nicht viel verpassen.



Danke.


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. Mai 2013)

Blinddarm OP? ist ja hier wie auf`m Flur in der BG U, auf jeden Fall gute Besserung!


----------



## Kulminator (15. Mai 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Blinddarm OP?!



Bekommt man nicht durchs Biken... Trotzdem danke für die Genesungswünsche...


----------



## Marc555 (15. Mai 2013)

Danke erstmal für die Genesungswünsche.
Treu meinem Motto: "Wenn schon, dann richtig!" Habe ich mir zu meiner fetten Risswunde (26 Stiche) eine Sehne im Unterschenkel abgerissen.
Bin jetzt erstmal stolzer Besitzer eines Gipsverbandes für noch ca 5 Wochen. Danach erfolgt wieder die Flucht nach vorne! (Angriff auf voller Linie!)
Allen "Mitkranken" gute Besserung!

Greetz 

555


----------



## Kulminator (15. Mai 2013)

High Five, Triple five


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Mai 2013)

Habe heute das goldene Pferd durch den Wald getrieben. Weil's so schön leicht war, wurden die bekannten Trails rund um den Mt. Book, L-Trail, Farview, Wineyards, Rattle Mill... in unüblicher uphill-Richtung benutzt.





Die Updates am Bike haben sich als gute Wahl erwiesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (19. Mai 2013)

Wetter ist für Nachmittag ja nicht so gut anzusehen. Nutze die Chance und polier mal mein Bike auf Hochglanz. @[email protected] schönes Bike.


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Mai 2013)

was für'n Kaggwetter:kotz:


----------



## Kulminator (22. Mai 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> was für'n Kaggwetter:kotz:



Ohne Worte... Heute abend Arte ?


----------



## Kulminator (23. Mai 2013)

Sonntag soll der Flowtrail in der Rhön eröffnen : http://kreuzbergallianz.de/index.php?article_id=777


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. Mai 2013)

Klingt interessant, wenn der Schnee denn mal getaut ist. 
Vielleicht können wir ja mal eine Tour dorthin organisieren, mit anschl. Einkehr im Kloster als Option.


----------



## Kulminator (24. Mai 2013)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Klingt interessant, wenn der Schnee denn mal getaut ist.
> Vielleicht können wir ja mal eine Tour dorthin organisieren, mit anschl. Einkehr im Kloster als Option.



Gute Idee, v.a. der zweite Teil


----------



## Harzbiker93 (24. Mai 2013)

wie schaut's den mit einer Runde biken am Wochenende?


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Mai 2013)

WoE > Samstag erst mal busy, Sonntag Kaggwedder...

Habe einen Fang gemacht:





Getauscht gegen 2 Fl. selbstgebrautes Bier 

Fährt noch, ist älter als ich (und das sind nicht Viele )

Gibt ein wundervolles Projekt für die nun anbrechenden Kaggwedder-Wintermonate.

Überlege mir noch ob ich es kastriere und einen Singlespeeder drauss mache


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (24. Mai 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Habe einen Fang gemacht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hast du dich aber besser gehalten. 

Braten ist noch in der Röhre. 
Samstag ( also Morgen ) Schule.


----------



## Kulminator (24. Mai 2013)

Harzbiker93 schrieb:


> wie schaut's den mit einer Runde biken am Wochenende?



Darf noch nicht ins Gelände. Nächste Woche erst wieder ...

Kombi: müssen wir uns Sorgen machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Mai 2013)

Heute kann man nur mit Ganzkörperkondom rausgehen 





Ende Mai in Mittelerde...

Kulmi, Sorgen sollst Du Dir immer machen !
Das Altrad habe ich mittlerweile naggisch gemacht. 
Wird ein Duo-Speeder (Torpedo Duomatic oder Sturmey Archer) für unsere Tochter. Bastelprojekt für die nun begonnene Monsun-Zeit.


----------



## Kulminator (26. Mai 2013)

trägst du dann auch wieder die Wurstpelle?


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Mai 2013)

Morgen in den Matsch oder soll ich den Braukessel beheizen?


----------



## Mtb Ede (29. Mai 2013)

...oder Kisten auspacken ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. Mai 2013)

Ede, Braukessel bleibt mal kalt. Ist jetzt nicht grade Traumwetter aber sollte halten. Morgen Dauerschiffen, da braue ich. Wann & wo ziehen wir los?


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. Mai 2013)

Warm war es geradezu, heute... 





Leichte Schlammablagerungen auf dem Gefährt.
Bergab einen neuen (alten?) Trail entdeckt , da floss das Wasser in einem Bach runter. Kaum auszumalen wie das Radl läuft, wenns dort mal trocken ist.


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Juni 2013)

3 mal den Mt. Book, von 3 Seiten hoch und runter. Die üppigen Niederschläge der letzten Wochen haben auf bestimmten Strecken schöne Canyons und Drops in die Landschaft gefräst und die kann man klasse mitnehmen 

Dann noch mal die BH runter. Da fließt dann der Bach allerdings auch noch mit runter. Ziemliches Geeiere und dreckisch mache mer sich aach


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (4. Juni 2013)

Am Samstag soll das Wetter richtig gut werden. Hätte Lust auf eine Runde Biken mit späterer Einkehr in einem Biergarten um mal den kleinen zu begiessen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Wer hat Lust und Zeit?


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. Juni 2013)

Lust ist maximal, Zeit null. Wäre aber dabei.(wenn ich meine Klamotten finde)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (4. Juni 2013)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Am Samstag soll das Wetter richtig gut werden. Hätte Lust auf eine Runde Biken mit späterer Einkehr in einem Biergarten um mal den kleinen zu begiessen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Juni 2013)

Bin badei, egal was, hoch runter, biken & Bier


----------



## Igetyou (4. Juni 2013)

Morgen einer Bock zu biken?
Nightride ab 1800?


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Juni 2013)

Fahre bei dem guten Wetter täglich mit dem beik zur Arbeit...da ist die Luft für einen NR raus da ich abends üblicherweise dann den Garten mache.


----------



## Harzbiker93 (5. Juni 2013)

jo ich hätte Lust.
wo geht's los?


----------



## Igetyou (5. Juni 2013)

18:30 Westbahnhof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (5. Juni 2013)

Lockere Runde.Kein CC Gehetze


----------



## Harzbiker93 (5. Juni 2013)

welcher westbahnhof?


----------



## Igetyou (5. Juni 2013)

In Hanau


----------



## Harzbiker93 (5. Juni 2013)

oh mist. ich sitze in karlstein oO


----------



## Igetyou (5. Juni 2013)

Dann ein anderes mal mit mehr zeit


----------



## Harzbiker93 (5. Juni 2013)

jo genau.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (5. Juni 2013)

jemand hier morgen (donnerstag) zufälligerweise aufem bock?


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Juni 2013)

Kai, dann schreib mal ne PN, was am Samstag jetzt so geplant ist.
Muß mein Leben ja sortieren.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (7. Juni 2013)

Samstag Biken, mit dem Bike im direkten Anschluss ein schönen Biergarten suchen und Anstossen. Müssen auf dem Nachhause weg aufpassen, sind nur noch 1,1 Promille erlaubt.
Ride & Drink. Also nichts sooo großes. Komme zur Zeit nicht dazu.


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Juni 2013)

Goodie 
Ich mache mir da wegen der Promülle keene Sorgen.
a) habe training
b) habe durscht
c) fahre getarnt
d) fahre zwischen den zwee wachtmeestern mitten durch
e) nach der Tour kreisen die Fliegen um mich, da kann ich jede Kontrolle passieren

Heisst: Abfahrtuhrzeit alter Standard, Location auch. Biergärten sind da ja auch nicht allzuweit von entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (7. Juni 2013)

Ede, haste deine Klamotten gefunden?


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. Juni 2013)

Ja, alles da. 1300 B8 ?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. Juni 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ja, alles da. 1300 B8 ?


Jup.
Kombi 12.40 bei Dir.


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Juni 2013)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Jup.
> Kombi 12.40 bei Dir.



Passt scho


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Juni 2013)

Schöne Ausfahrt zu viert, heute. 
Bike & Kerl geduscht, dann sofort aufs L-Fest. Das Guiness kam gut. Jetzt habe ich genug für heute, G-N8

Und Kai, Danke nochmal für die Einladung


----------



## urs86 (9. Juni 2013)

servus jungs,

wart ihr gestern gegen 18.00 uhr vom HK gefahren ?

einer von euch mit weisem Helm ?



wenn ja bin ich an euch vorbei 
(weises Stumpjumper)

wünsch euch einen schönen Tag bei dem Regen 

hauts rein 
bb


----------



## Kulminator (9. Juni 2013)

klasse Trailtour gestern mit leckerem Abschluss am See 

urs86: nee, das muss ein anderer Trupp gewesen sein. Wenn du Böcke hast, bei uns mal mitzufahren, musste nur mitlesen and zum Treffpunkt kommen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. Juni 2013)

Ja genau, und nochmal Danke an den Vadder


----------



## urs86 (9. Juni 2013)

hi,

Kulminator: ja Lust auf jedenfall, nur von der kondition schaffe ich das derzeit nicht, bin lange nicht gefahren.
Soweit ich das die letzten Monate verfolgt habe, fahrt ihr auch ab und an auf dem Feldberg usw. Darauf hätte ich große Lust da ich meistens alleine fahre.

Ich bin von Freigericht nach Gelnhausen gezogen und hab mich noch nicht groß mit beikern angefreundet.

Wie gesagt erstmal noch en bissi kondition aufbauen und dann fahre ich gerne mal mit euch ne runde.

Muss die woche noch nach meinen Bremsen schauen, ich glaub das die hinteren beläge glasig sind ( kaum bremswirkung).
Am Donnerstag werde ich meine Federgabel und hinteren Dämpfer warten und ölwechseln, vorausgesetzt die bestellten Teile sind bis dahin gekommen.

und dann kann ich endlich wieder normal fahren.

Vieleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf dem Hk, bis dahin wünsch ich euch allen ne schöne zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Juni 2013)

Die Entscheidung, am Samstag die Tour zu drehen, war weise 

Sonntag hätten wir bestimmt unseren feucht-fröhlichen Spass gehabt. Mittags gings dann ja wieder, da habe ich zu Hause erst einmal ein paar Schäden beseitigt.
Die Rinnen auf dem Trail sind bestimmt noch mal eine Runde knackiger geworden. Vllt. schaue ich mir die diese Woche abends noch mal an


----------



## Marc555 (10. Juni 2013)

urs86 schrieb:


> Ich bin von Freigericht nach Gelnhausen gezogen und hab mich noch nicht groß mit beikern angefreundet.



Uuuh, das ist ja vom Regen in Traufe! Wie Pest oder Cholera. Hehe. 

Greetz
555


----------



## Kulminator (10. Juni 2013)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Uuuh, das ist ja vom Regen in Traufe! Wie Pest oder Cholera. Hehe.
> 
> Greetz
> 555



liegt ja auch richtig weit auseinander


----------



## migges (10. Juni 2013)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Uuuh, das ist ja vom Regen in Traufe! Wie Pest oder Cholera. Hehe.
> 
> Greetz
> 555



Hey Hey Obacht Freigericht Liest mit
War übrigens am Sonntag Unterwegs,ca.11Uhr am Wiesbüttsee.dan über die Birkenhainer zurück,Gefühlt 1Liter Wasser im Schuh,und den Rest könnt ihr euch Denken.war aber trotzdem schee.und anschliesentso muss das.


----------



## Marc555 (10. Juni 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> liegt ja auch richtig weit auseinander



Du darfst net mitreden. Du bist sowieso en inngeplaggte!

555


----------



## Kulminator (11. Juni 2013)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Du darfst net mitreden. Du bist sowieso en inngeplaggte!
> 
> 555



Hab den Test aber bestanden... Jawoll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshoxrevel (11. Juni 2013)

die woche en nightride geplant?


----------



## Igetyou (11. Juni 2013)

Morgen 18:00 
Hanau--> Hahnekamm


----------



## Kulminator (11. Juni 2013)

Oh, coole Sache... Will morgen mit...


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Juni 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Morgen 18:00
> Hanau--> Hahnekamm



Mmh...könnte ich schaffen, mal sehen was morgen im Job los ist.
Poste ggfs. wenn es klappt. Kein post = klappt nüscht


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Juni 2013)

Ach ja, hier gibt's den La Palma Link (Veranstalter) und auch unser Video.

http://www.atlantic-cycling.de/index.php/gallery/view/2

Habe selbst noch mal geschnitten, ist auch noch nicht anz fertig, gibt noch Verbesserungspotential


----------



## Igetyou (11. Juni 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Oh, coole Sache... Will morgen mit...



Treffen uns dann bei mir und holen ggf Kombi an der B8 ab.


----------



## bikebuster90 (11. Juni 2013)

gude vielleicht bin ich morgen abend auch am start, mal sehen wie fit ich noch bin, morgen früh gehts mim felix 4 mal auf'n hahnenkamm, würde dann mim auto wieder zu dir kommen phil


----------



## Igetyou (11. Juni 2013)

liteville901 schrieb:


> gude vielleicht bin ich morgen abend auch am start, mal sehen wie fit ich noch bin, morgen früh gehts mim felix 4 mal auf'n hahnenkamm, würde dann mim auto wieder zu dir kommen phil



Alles klar.
Meld dich über Handy.Haustelefon ist kaputt.

C-Ya


----------



## Kulminator (12. Juni 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Treffen uns dann bei mir und holen ggf Kombi an der B8 ab.



Bin um sixOO mit SixOone bei dir...


----------



## Igetyou (12. Juni 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Bin um sixOO mit SixOone bei dir...


 
Okidoki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Juni 2013)

Ist abzusehen, dass ich heute nicht rechtzeitig rauskomme GRRR


----------



## Kulminator (12. Juni 2013)

Schee wars...


----------



## Kulminator (13. Juni 2013)

Sa, So: jemand Böcke auf Mil, Feldi, Stromberg, Rhön, Mö ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Juni 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Sa, So: jemand Böcke auf Mil, Feldi, Stromberg, Rhön, Mö ?



So wäre besser, Sa = Schulabschluss


----------



## Kulminator (13. Juni 2013)

Ich werde an beiden Tagen unterwegs sein. Was wollen wir Sonntag anstellen?


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Juni 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Ich werde an beiden Tagen unterwegs sein. Was wollen wir Sonntag anstellen?



MIL wäre klasse, MÖ aber auch


----------



## Kulminator (13. Juni 2013)

Mö1 ? Nicht so spät starten ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. Juni 2013)

Ich könnte dieses WE leider nur am Samstag da wir am SO nach MA wollten.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. Juni 2013)

Ich kann leider nur am SO da SA in der Schule.

 @[email protected] die Shim ist da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Juni 2013)

komme grade von draussen rein...der Sturm hat wieder mal ein paar Schäden hinterlassen


----------



## Kulminator (14. Juni 2013)

Dann bleibts bei So MÖ1 ... ?!?

Ede, wegen Sa melde ich mich noch. 

Ede, Kombi: die MarshGuards sind da...


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Juni 2013)

So Mö1, ja! Können zusammen hinfahren (Träger habe ich ja) Wenn Sofa auch will, nehmen wir ihn mit.
 Früh losfahren war ja mit mir noch nie ein Problem


----------



## Kulminator (14. Juni 2013)

Wollen wir uns um 12 Uhr in Mö treffen? Gleicher Parkplatz wie beim letzten Mal. Ich fahr direkt hin. Du nimmst den Sofa mit?!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (14. Juni 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> So Mö1, ja! Können zusammen hinfahren (Träger habe ich ja) Wenn Sofa auch will, nehmen wir ihn mit.
> _Früh losfahren war ja mit mir noch nie ein Problem_


Ich aber...  Was heisst früh? Mö1 bin Ich schon gefahren? Wo war das gleich noch mal?


----------



## Kulminator (14. Juni 2013)

Kombi bis Mö sind nur ca 3 Std Fahrzeit. Nee, Spass gemacht. Dauert nicht länger als 30 Min.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (14. Juni 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich könnte dieses WE leider nur am Samstag da wir am SO nach MA wollten.



Wie hast du morgen Zeit? Müsste zwei drei Sachen unter einen Hut kriegen...


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. Juni 2013)

Da ich bei dem angekündigten Wetter nicht in irgendeiner Bude hocken kann und ich viel Böcke auf Mö habe, bin ich am SO auch dabei.
MA geht auch bei Kagge Wetter.


----------



## Kulminator (14. Juni 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Da ich bei dem angekündigten Wetter nicht in irgendeiner Bude hocken kann und ich viel Böcke auf Mö habe, bin ich am SO auch dabei.
> MA geht auch bei Kagge Wetter.



Gute Entscheidung. Dann sehen wir uns alle So 12 Uhr in Mö ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Juni 2013)

FeinFein.
Ich sammel den Sofa ein.

Leute, die Nacht war kurz...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (15. Juni 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> FeinFein.
> Ich sammel den Sofa ein.
> 
> Leute, die Nacht war kurz...


Cool. Wann?


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. Juni 2013)

Wollt Ihr bei mir auch vorbeikommen, oder soll ich extra fahren ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Juni 2013)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Cool. Wann?



Sagen wir mal 1115 bei Dir. 

Patrick, ich müsste erst den Träger ausgraben um 3 Stück mitzunehmen.
Das verzurren von 3 Großen ist dann schon recht aufwändig. Wär mir ganz recht wenn Du direkt fährst.


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. Juni 2013)

Kein Problem, dachte Du nimmst den Träger sowieso.


----------



## bikebuster90 (15. Juni 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Gute Entscheidung. Dann sehen wir uns alle So 12 Uhr in Mö ...


 
kurze frage, was ist Mö? kann mir da keinen reim drauf machen 
bei uns geht es morgen nach miltenberg, heute 6x hk gerockt, puh war schon ein gutes stück arbeit


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. Juni 2013)

liteville901 schrieb:


> kurze frage, was ist Mö? kann mir da keinen reim drauf machen
> bei uns geht es morgen nach miltenberg, heute 6x hk gerockt, puh war schon ein gutes stück arbeit



Trailiger Rundkurs ab/an Mömlingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (15. Juni 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Trailiger Rundkurs ab/an Mömlingen.



Hat zu wenig hm für den Colin... Es sei denn, er fährt 2-3 mal...


----------



## bikebuster90 (15. Juni 2013)

genau man muss es nur häufig genug fahren, dann bekommt man schon ausreichend höhenmeter zusammen


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (15. Juni 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal 1115 bei Dir.


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Juni 2013)

Bis gleich.

Die Nacht war kurz.
Und die Beine sind müde...zu viel getanzt.
Ihr werdet mich heute schaffen.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (16. Juni 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Bis gleich.
> 
> Die Nacht war kurz.
> Und die Beine sind müde...zu viel getanzt.
> Ihr werdet mich heute schaffen.


Wir schaffen dich doch immer........ Nervlich


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Juni 2013)

PC spinnt, kann die Fotos von heute nicht hochladen 

Hier ein anderes Ziel:
http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou...breuberg-1/100555679/karte.html#axzz2WPFXoLgu

vorher aber Mil1

Geschmeidige Tour, heute


----------



## bikebuster90 (17. Juni 2013)

so wir waren am sonntag in miltenberg unterwegs, die trails sind sehr gut in schuss, noch kurz zur tour, 2x tobi trail, 3x keltenweg-trail / downhill 
das neue hardtail schön hart rangenommen, macht mehr spaß, wie mim langhubigen 901


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. Juni 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> PC spinnt, kann die Fotos von heute nicht hochladen
> 
> Hier ein anderes Ziel:
> http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou...breuberg-1/100555679/karte.html#axzz2WPFXoLgu
> ...



Mil1 bin ich dabei.



liteville901 schrieb:


> so wir waren am sonntag in miltenberg unterwegs, die trails sind sehr gut in schuss, noch kurz zur tour, 2x tobi trail, 3x keltenweg-trail / downhill
> das neue hardtail schön hart rangenommen, macht mehr spaß, wie mim langhubigen 901


Was ist es denn für ein HT geworden?


----------



## Igetyou (17. Juni 2013)

liteville901 schrieb:


> so wir waren am sonntag in miltenberg unterwegs, die trails sind sehr gut in schuss, noch kurz zur tour, 2x tobi trail, 3x keltenweg-trail / downhill
> das neue hardtail schön hart rangenommen, macht mehr spaß, wie mim langhubigen 901


 
Wer gut fährt braucht weniger Federweg!
Fette Sache Junge!

Ich war am we wieder im Racepark und habe mir mein Hinterrad zerbombt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebuster90 (17. Juni 2013)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Mil1 bin ich dabei.
> 
> 
> Was ist es denn für ein HT geworden?



ist ein commencal ramones geworden mit kleinen abänderungen, fotos vom bike in meinem profil


----------



## bikebuster90 (17. Juni 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Wer gut fährt braucht weniger Federweg!
> Fette Sache Junge!
> 
> Ich war am we wieder im Racepark und habe mir mein Hinterrad zerbombt



man merkt mal wieder was vom untergrund, bis jetzt nur einen snakebite gehabt auf'm kamm, bis jetzt hält es noch ohne größere plessuren.....


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. Juni 2013)

Wenn Du mit Ü 45 auch noch Hardtail fährst...Respekt!

Mil1 bin ich dabei.


----------



## bikebuster90 (17. Juni 2013)

noch bin ich jung & kann das ab, mal sehen ob ich mit 45 überhaupt noch biken kann oder mich schon zerschrotet habe


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Juni 2013)

Das war heute mollig warm auf dem Heimweg 

Kleiner Vorgeschmack, wenn es dann morgen scheißheiß wird


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. Juni 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Das war heute mollig warm auf dem Heimweg
> 
> Kleiner Vorgeschmack, wenn es dann morgen scheißheiß wird


Und ich habe bis ca. 21.00 Uhr Schule.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Juni 2013)

Ich möchte mal wissen, was ich meinem Browser...getan habe.
Bilder laden scheint immer noch nicht zu funktionieren. 
Ansonsten, dem geneigten Leser >> Blick in mein Fotoalbum...

W1 = O'zapft is. Genial. Die Brauindustrie kann einpacken.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1402608?in=user


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. Juni 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal wissen, was ich meinem Browser...getan habe.
> Bilder laden scheint immer noch nicht zu funktionieren.
> Ansonsten, dem geneigten Leser >> Blick in mein Fotoalbum...
> 
> ...


Frank´s finest


----------



## bikebuster90 (18. Juni 2013)

so dachte ich könnte heute das liteville 901 wieder zusammenbauen, lager waren ausgeschlagen, deswegen alle ersetzt, bekam ich heute sehr schlechte laune  -.- 
unterer hinterbau auf der linken seite an der querstrebe gerissen  








so am dienstag gehts zum fahrradhändler, mal sehen was dabei rauskommen wird


----------



## Fr.th.13 (18. Juni 2013)

liteville901 schrieb:


> so dachte ich könnte heute das liteville 901 wieder zusammenbauen, lager waren ausgeschlagen, deswegen alle ersetzt, bekam ich heute sehr schlechte laune  -.-
> unterer hinterbau auf der linken seite an der querstrebe gerissen
> 
> 
> ...




upps doch nur zum anguggen gebaut - also net hardcore tauglich !! kauf dir en propain !
ps ungefedert am geißkopf-DH strecke mach fett laune !!


----------



## Fr.th.13 (18. Juni 2013)

last euch ma bei mir blicken hab auch penn möglichkeiten vor ort !  PS: colin falls dein händler sich quer stellt kannst du den rahmen beim agresti schweissen lassen - rahmen-bauer in Hu!


----------



## Kulminator (18. Juni 2013)

liteville901 schrieb:


> so dachte ich könnte heute das liteville 901 wieder zusammenbauen, lager waren ausgeschlagen, deswegen alle ersetzt, bekam ich heute sehr schlechte laune  -.-
> unterer hinterbau auf der linken seite an der querstrebe gerissen :
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhhhh... Ist das am Rahmen oder an der Schwinge?


----------



## Fr.th.13 (18. Juni 2013)

Agresti Enduro-Bike

Einfach ausgedrückt es Rockt, bin heute den RiderX, Flow Country und die letzten 150m Freeride(verblocker Wurzeltrail) Abgefahren. Hab mich auch einmal abgelegt, mir is netmal etwas passiert(gute refleckse und eine portion Glück)! Da der lift Montags u. Dienstags ausserhalb von den Sommerferien nicht in betrieb ist musste ich mir die Abfahrst-möglichkeiten Hart erarbeiten, was soll's - eigentlich ideale bedingungen - bei diesem Sauwetter(es Schüttet zeitweillig wie aus Eimern, letzte woche) !!
Back to the roots

http://www.agresti.de/


----------



## bikebuster90 (18. Juni 2013)

ist am hinterbau gerissen, kettenstrebe linke seite, direkt an der schweißnaht zur querstrebe

normalerweise sollte es keine probleme geben, habe den rahmen erst knapp über 1 iahr & liteville gibt 10 jahre garantie


----------



## Fr.th.13 (18. Juni 2013)

gut ma schauen.... ansonsten birg ihn zum steffano aber, er braucht etwas zeit (hauptsession) !!


----------



## Marc555 (18. Juni 2013)

liteville901 schrieb:


> noch bin ich jung & kann das ab, mal sehen ob ich mit 45 überhaupt noch biken kann oder mich schon zerschrotet habe



Haste dann auch ein Riß im Hinterbau wie dein 901???  

555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (18. Juni 2013)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> gut ma schauen.... ansonsten birg ihn zum steffano aber, er braucht etwas zeit (hauptsession) !!



Der Bock hat sowas von Garantie, das kannste dir net vorstellen. 

555


----------



## bikebuster90 (18. Juni 2013)

naja für nächsten samstag beerfelden lange nacht, muss wohl das hardtail herhalten, mal schauen, ob's durchhält


----------



## Igetyou (18. Juni 2013)

Morgen jemand Bock aufm Nightride.
Aber 18:00 Westbahnhof Hanau


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Juni 2013)

Heute morgen noch vor 600 erst einmal die Flurschäden der letzten Unwetternacht beseitigt 

Der Technik sei dank, dass nicht 500 sondern nur 5 Liter Wasser im Keller waren.

Etwas Gutes hatten die letzten extrem warmen Nächte aber: 
im Keller war es am kühlsten 
das Bier dort war auch schön kalt 
das Bauprojekt Singlespeeder hat große Fortschritte gemacht 
erwarte den Stapellauf der neuen Fregatte am Sonntag abend


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (21. Juni 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Heute morgen noch vor 600 erst einmal die Flurschäden der letzten Unwetternacht beseitigt
> 
> Der Technik sei dank, dass nicht 500 sondern nur 5 Liter Wasser im Keller waren.
> 
> ...



Bilder..... 

Habe mir auch was schönes angelacht. Da meine Stadschlampe langsam aber sicher den Geist aufgibt.( wird noch nix verraten )


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (21. Juni 2013)

Super sache. 1. Trailpark Deutschlands. Sieht sehr Interessant aus.
Link ->Trailpark Rabenberg
4h von hier weg.


----------



## Kulminator (21. Juni 2013)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Super sache. 1. Trailpark Deutschlands. Sieht sehr Interessant aus.
> Link ->Trailpark Rabenberg
> 4h von hier weg.



 hört sich gut an .. aber 4h Fahrt?! Ds wär dann mal was für ein längeres Wochenende? 

Morgen muss ich für die Alpen was machen... Vulkanradweg :kotz: ich frag lieber nicht, ob wer mitmöchte ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Juni 2013)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Bilder.....
> 
> Habe mir auch was schönes angelacht. Da meine Stadschlampe langsam aber sicher den Geist aufgibt.( wird noch nix verraten )



Bilder in meinem Album. Verlinken geht immer noch nicht 

1. die zweite Kette fehlt mir noch
2. die Plaste-Kabelbinder werden durch Edelstahl-Kabelbinder ersetzt
3. das 22er Ritzel wird durch ein 18er ersetzt
4. passende, 50 Jahre alte Pedale habe ich noch im Fokus


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Juni 2013)

Morgen sonst noch etwas geplant?

Muss mein Wochenende auch planen, will noch mal was mit B. unternehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (21. Juni 2013)

Sa -> Schule , So -> Frau und Kind. Kann diesmal nicht aufs Bike.

P.S. Kombi du hast es drauf. Sieht super geil aus.


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. Juni 2013)

Bei so großen Leistungsunterschieden fährt man besser alleine.


----------



## Kulminator (23. Juni 2013)

Kombi: muss schon sagen: Respekt!  
Ich kann mich zwar für diese Art Räder nicht begeistern, aber was du aus dem ollen Haufen Alteisen gezaubert hast, ist schon bemerkenswert. Hut ab...


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. Juni 2013)

So sieht es auf der BH aus 
Und das ist nicht der einzige Baum.
Ansonsten 100000 Stöckchen...


----------



## bikebuster90 (23. Juni 2013)

naja sturmschäden halt, dauert halt ein wenig, bis die wieder beseitigt werden 
nicht die laune vermiesen lassen 

so nach dem motto im moment ohne downhill-bike, stattdessen mit dem hardtail in beerfelden


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Juni 2013)

auch wenn Ihr es nicht gerne seht & hört: ein Dualspeeder Eisenrad kann auch Schbasss machen 

Fregatte ist vom Stapel gelaufen. Geht wie am Schnürchen, vor allem die Kickshift Nabe ist goil 

Vorher, die Kartoffel: 




Hinterher die Edel-Stadtschlampe:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (24. Juni 2013)

Kombi, macht dein Lackheini auch Alu Rahmen? Chemisch bzw. Glasperlen Reinigen und neu Pulvern?


----------



## Igetyou (24. Juni 2013)

Fett Ey!!100 Punkte.


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Juni 2013)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Kombi, macht dein Lackheini auch Alu Rahmen? Chemisch bzw. Glasperlen Reinigen und neu Pulvern?



Rufe mal die Fa. Bamberger an, Tel. 06181 53220 (Lise-Meitner-Str. in Großauheim / Nähe Bauhaus).
Alu ist halt so eine Sache - da is t mal schnell ein Loch reingeblasen - aber der macht auch Glasperlenstrahlen und bearbeitet u.A. auch Alufelgen für tiefergelegte Prollschleudern. Fragen schadet nix.
Willst Du lackieren lassen oder elxoieren? Das kann er nicht.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (25. Juni 2013)

ps bamberger tut eure rahmen gut vorbereiten sonst is des eine oder andere gewinde weg ansonsten sehr gute arbeit von dennen


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. Juni 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Rufe mal die Fa. Bamberger an, Tel. 06181 53220 (Lise-Meitner-Str. in Großauheim / Nähe Bauhaus).
> Alu ist halt so eine Sache - da is t mal schnell ein Loch reingeblasen - aber der macht auch Glasperlenstrahlen und bearbeitet u.A. auch Alufelgen für tiefergelegte Prollschleudern. Fragen schadet nix.
> Willst Du lackieren lassen oder elxoieren? Das kann er nicht.


Lackieren oder Pulvern. Vorher halt Chemisch oder Glasperlen entlacken.



Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> ps bamberger tut eure rahmen gut vorbereiten sonst is des eine oder andere gewinde weg ansonsten sehr gute arbeit von dennen


Kennst du andere gute Firmen zum Pulvern?


----------



## Fr.th.13 (25. Juni 2013)

badhomburg Strock..is aber doppelt so teuer wie beim bamberger also eher bamberger und halt gut den rahmen vorbereiten !!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Juni 2013)

@KoMbi - edles Teil. Chapeau. 

Ich war am Sonntag dann auch mal wieder unterwegs. Habe doch tatsächlich nach dem Umzug alles wieder gefunden. Allerdings merke ich die lange Pause - trotz Baggy habe ich mich gefühlt wie in 'ner 2 Nummer zu kleinen Assos Lycra. 

Ich muss unbedingt wieder regelmäßig in die Pedale treten um konditionsmäßig überhaupt eine Tour mit euch in Erwägung ziehen zu können.


----------



## Bikeholic (25. Juni 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Morgen muss ich für die Alpen was machen... Vulkanradweg :kotz: ich frag lieber nicht, ob wer mitmöchte ...


 Tja das hätte fast gepasst! Kam Dir bergab mit dem Renner entgegen. War allerdings schon vorbei als ich realisierte, dass Du es warst. Bei den ganzen Stöcken und Blattwerk auf dem Vulkanradweg hätte ich allerdings mehrfach gerne den Renner gegen das MTB getauscht.


----------



## Kulminator (25. Juni 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> ... hätte ich allerdings mehrfach gerne den Renner gegen das MTB getauscht.



Ich nicht... Fully gegen Renner ...  Net mal, wenn der Weg frisch gekehrt wurde....


----------



## Harzbiker93 (26. Juni 2013)

also ich will heut ne Runde fahren.
so ab um 3 hab ich Zeit!
Vulkan Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Juni 2013)

Das Wetter, g-r-a-u-e-n-h-a-f-t !!!

Diese Woche praktisch nichts gefahren. Und am Wochenende sehe ich nur am Sonntag etwas Licht. 
Wenn Samstag absehbar gut, dann bin ich auf dem Bock, habe aber so ab 1830 einen Dienst. Sonst Sonntag.
Infos kurzfristig über Post oder Teflon.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. Juni 2013)

Samstag Schule. Sonntag könnte gehen. Muss ich mal abklären.


----------



## kammi_brk (27. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

bin wieder zurück 
Nachdem ich mich nach meinem Unfall (--> Fotos) so langsam erhole, würde ich auch mal wieder ne Runde fahren.
Kleine (!!!) Tour mit leichtem (!!!) Gelände, wer hat Lust?
Max. zwei Stunden oder so, länger macht der Fuß noch nicht mir, zuviel Metall drin 
Und eine Strecke ohne unplanmäßiges Absteigen, sonst ist alles wieder hin wenn ich falsch belaste...

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## kammi_brk (27. Juni 2013)

Und ohne Laufen - das kann ich noch nicht 
Aber Radfahren geht


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. Juni 2013)

Kann morgen leider nicht.


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Juni 2013)

Heute auf Grund seehr großer Nässe kein Fahrdienst. Ich frickel mal ein bissl am Material herum. Morgen geht's raus.


----------



## Marc555 (1. Juli 2013)

Wir können ja mal ´ne Invalidengruppe starten. Ich habe noch mit meinem Sehnenabriss zu kämpfen und mein Sohn hat sich in Beerfelden heftig das Knie aufgehauen, dass man bis in Gelenk schauen konnte und er mit 6 Stichen genäht werden musste (Inkl. Vaku-Drainage versteht sich).
Ich könnte fahren, Nik erst in zwei Wochen wieder...

555


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Juli 2013)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Wir können ja mal ´ne Invalidengruppe starten. Ich habe noch mit meinem Sehnenabriss zu kämpfen und mein Sohn hat sich in Beerfelden heftig das Knie aufgehauen, dass man bis in Gelenk schauen konnte und er mit 6 Stichen genäht werden musste (Inkl. Vaku-Drainage versteht sich).
> Ich könnte fahren, Nik erst in zwei Wochen wieder...
> 
> 555



Sa-a-a-genhaft, diese Familie...Gute Besserung! 

Ob des schönen Wetters bin ich diese Woche wieder per Rad zur Arbeit unterwegs. Wochenende war eine umfangreiche Tour auf dem Duospeeder angesagt. Völlig anderes Fahrgefühl & Fahrvergnügen 
Jetzt ist Schluss damit, das Eisenschwein wird meiner Tochter vermacht. Ab sofort wieder mit Federweg unterwegs. 
Samstag bin ich gebucht, da geht nix. Ggfs. Sonntag, wenn ich mich erholen muss. Dann sind schon recht bald die Alpen angesagt


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. Juli 2013)

Samstag Schule, Sonntag könnte diesmal wirklich klappen. irgendwas besonderes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (2. Juli 2013)

Dann sag ich Gute Besserung, double 5.


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Juli 2013)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Samstag Schule, Sonntag könnte diesmal wirklich klappen. irgendwas besonderes?



Biken mit Buddies ist immer was besonderes


----------



## kammi_brk (2. Juli 2013)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Wir können ja mal ´ne Invalidengruppe starten.



Einverstanden, so bissl mit'm XC-Bike rumdümpeln...
Wann? Streckenvorschlag?
Will noch jemand mitmachen beim Invalidenausflug?

Gruß
kammi


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Juli 2013)

Die gute Wahl heute: mit dem Auto, nicht per bike zur Arbeit...mann, hat das geschifft.

Kulmi, alles senkrecht in Italien??? Oder schon wieder hier?


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Juli 2013)

Soo, den Rest des verregneten Tages gut genutzt: 
hatte mich schon gewundert dass unsere Tochter am Wochenende mal wieder den schweren Langhuber aus dem Fundus gezogen hatte...
sie hat mir erklärt, daß sie nach Lac Blanc in Urlaub zu fahren gedenkt. Ihr Freund hat sich diese Woche auch schon mal das richtige Bike dafür gekauft.
Das wird was geben 
D.h. heute Abend das Demo mal wieder auf Vordermann gebracht, Sattel, Stütze, Bremsen entlüftet...hoffentlich geht's gut.

Morgen > wieder mit dem Bike zur Arbeit


----------



## Kulminator (4. Juli 2013)

Kombi: alles lotrecht hier... Mal schauen, ob es Sonntag klappt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebuster90 (4. Juli 2013)

ja geil, lac blanc steht bei mir auch noch auf'm plan, bis jetzt hat es noch nicht geklappt 

zur zeit wird das hardtail hart rangenommen, anbei noch fotos von letzten sonntag aus beerfelden, macht echt spaß die kiste


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Juli 2013)

Rocky,

hoffe dass Du noch mitliest!

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, lass Dich feiern!


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. Juli 2013)

Genau, alles Gute Rocky !


----------



## Kulminator (6. Juli 2013)

Ähmmm, was issn mit moje?


----------



## bikebuster90 (6. Juli 2013)

mal wieder was neues vom hardtail, heute musste leider die druckstufe dran glauben.......


----------



## Kulminator (7. Juli 2013)

liteville901 schrieb:


> mal wieder was neues vom hardtail, heute musste leider die druckstufe dran



Wie wärs denn mit einer Starrgabel?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (7. Juli 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Ähmmm, was issn mit moje?


Hahnekamm??


----------



## Kulminator (7. Juli 2013)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Hahnekamm??



Jep. 1300 B8


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (7. Juli 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Jep. 1300 B8


----------



## bikebuster90 (7. Juli 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mit einer Starrgabel?



kann man versuchen, aber dann wird was anderes dafür kaputt gehen bei meinem glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (7. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht ist das alles keine Glücksache, sondern liegt am Fahrstil? 

Na ja, mit Sofa heute zusammen 4x oben gewesen. Jetzt bin ich platt und freu mich auf Bier und Grillen...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (7. Juli 2013)

Jo, war cool. Und für mich eine neue Abfahrt hart genommen.


----------



## bikebuster90 (7. Juli 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das alles keine Glücksache, sondern liegt am Fahrstil?
> 
> Na ja, mit Sofa heute zusammen 4x oben gewesen. Jetzt bin ich platt und freu mich auf Bier und Grillen...



joa der fahrstil ist immer hart am limit, alles was geht zu jeder zeit  
ich war heut mim kumpel 5x auf'm kamm


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Juli 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> mit Sofa heute zusammen 4x oben gewesen



??? Warum heute 4 mal? Die Abkürzung gewählt oder den Lift gefunden? Geht doch sonst net?

Jetzt 2 Tage nicht auf dem Rad gewesen, dafür durchgefeiert. 
Biervorräte abgeschmolzen wie ein Nogger am Ballermann.

Morgen 530 = EdL


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. Juli 2013)

Alpencross Training machts möglich.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (7. Juli 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> ??? Warum heute 4 mal? Die Abkürzung gewählt oder den Lift gefunden? Geht doch sonst net?
> 
> Jetzt 2 Tage nicht auf dem Rad gewesen, dafür durchgefeiert.
> Biervorräte abgeschmolzen wie ein Nogger am Ballermann.
> ...


Angleichende Mathematik. Die Formel wird dem soll Ergebniss angepasst.


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Juli 2013)

Danke Jungs für die Glückwünsche.
Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja auch mal wieder aufs Rad (Fahrrad).

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (8. Juli 2013)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja auch mal wieder aufs Rad (Fahrrad).
> 
> // Rocky



Das sagst du schon lange...


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Juli 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Das sagst du schon lange...



Stimmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (9. Juli 2013)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Stimmt!



Das sagst du auch immer wieder


----------



## Fr.th.13 (9. Juli 2013)

liteville901 schrieb:


> mal wieder was neues vom hardtail, heute musste leider die druckstufe dran glauben.......




dahingeschmort


----------



## bikebuster90 (10. Juli 2013)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> dahingeschmort



naja die hat es zusammengedrückt wie eine dose......
die misere geht weiter, am montag ist die druckstufe von der rock shox boxxer kaputt gegangen....  -.-





am blauen gehäuse sieht man, dass dieses gestaucht wurde & an dem silbernen schaft ist die aufnahme für die einstellelipse kaputt gebrochen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Juli 2013)

Wie fährst du, dass es das Material so hernimmt?


----------



## bikebuster90 (10. Juli 2013)

tja fahre halt immer am limit, zudem noch relativ viel druckstufe meistens fast komplett geschlossen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Juli 2013)

Seitdem ich überwiegend nur noch zur Eisdiele cruise, hält sich der Verschleiß in Grenzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebuster90 (10. Juli 2013)

das material scheint mir dieses jahr nicht wohlgesonnen 
naja das gibt beschwerde bei sram & hoffentlich haltbare teile werden verbaut, nicht mehr dieses plastik-gedöhns


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Juli 2013)

Material reift am Kunden. Die mögen sich kulant zeigen, aber die Mühe nimmt dir keiner.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (10. Juli 2013)

liteville901 schrieb:


> das material scheint mir dieses jahr nicht wohlgesonnen
> naja das gibt beschwerde bei sram & hoffentlich haltbare teile werden verbaut, nicht mehr dieses plastik-gedöhns




sram ist sehr kulant aber du brauchst eine showa gabel die hält bekommst du über alutech


----------



## Fr.th.13 (10. Juli 2013)

wann kommt der haufen mal wieder zum geißkopf ??? mo. di wäre cool in den sommerferien dann hab ich frei und kann mitrocken !!


----------



## bikebuster90 (11. Juli 2013)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> sram ist sehr kulant aber du brauchst eine showa gabel die hält bekommst du über alutech



eigentlich wollte ich die gabel behalten, der rest funktioniert ja zufriedenstellend, bin gerade mit mrc-trading am schreiben, höchstwahrscheinlich kommen in beide gabeln fast compression kits rein


----------



## bikebuster90 (11. Juli 2013)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> wann kommt der haufen mal wieder zum geißkopf ??? mo. di wäre cool in den sommerferien dann hab ich frei und kann mitrocken !!



geißkopf steht schon auf dem plan, datum noch unbekannt


----------



## Marc555 (11. Juli 2013)

Steht bei mir auch auf dem Plan. Leider ist die Sehne noch nicht DH-fest. Bin z.Zt erstmal wieder dabei ein bisschen Kraft ins Bein zu bekommen. So 3-4 Wochen kann es noch dauern. 

555


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Juli 2013)

Ablaufende Woche > geiles Wetter, ich habe reichlich km in den Beinen  
Wochenende > geiles Wetter 
Samstag > habe ich Schichtaufsicht, leider ungeil, also kein Biken 
Sonntag > vormittags Schrauberstunde mit Ede, dann Biken ab Kombi-Home. Mitfahrwillige mögen sich bitte per post outen. Wird bestimmt geil


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. Juli 2013)

Ich bitte jetzt schon um Gnade...


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Juli 2013)

Junger Padawan, bedenke die DUNKLE SEITE der Macht...

Gestern auf dem Arbeitsweg...





Das Fräulein ist in den Odenwald gereist und hat unvorsichtigerweise den Strassenfeger nicht abgeschlossen > Vadder: Sattel hoch > Arbeitsweg / Strecke fahren > Länge läuft unglaublich gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. Juli 2013)

Wann wollt ihr denn Morgen los?


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. Juli 2013)

Um 1100 bin ich beim Kombi Bremse checken. Wird wohl um die übliche 1300 werden.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (14. Juli 2013)

Sauber heute, wie immer.
Habt ihr die Kettenführung noch hin bekommen?


----------



## urs86 (14. Juli 2013)

Servus 
Heute in dreier Formation unterwegs gewesen ?

Dann hab ich euch gegen halb drei oben am Kamm 
gesehen.

Ich stand oben am Turm.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (14. Juli 2013)

urs86 schrieb:


> Servus
> Heute in dreier Formation unterwegs gewesen ?
> 
> Dann hab ich euch gegen halb drei oben am Kamm
> ...



Hättest uns mal angelabert. Beissen nicht.... jedenfalls nicht so schnell.


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. Juli 2013)

Ja, war wieder Sahne heute bei den besten Bedingungen im Universum.

Kombi: Vielen Dank für den technischen Support. Das SCS Gleitsegment aus Spezial Gleitpolymer kostet bei Syntace und bei Bike Components 28,00 EUR und ist als SCS2(haben wir doch,oder?)zur Zeit nicht lieferbar.

Sofa: Ausgebaut und gefeilt, hat wenig bis nichts abgetragen. Spezial Sofa Feile aus Superman Material ist jetzt gefragt.


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Juli 2013)

Definitiv supi, heute 

KeFü holen wir uns, wenn sie wieder verfügbar ist.

Nachdem Ede wieder on the road war: Pizzateig angesetzt > Bierchen gezischt > 3 Pizzen im Grill gebaut:
1. frische San Marzano-Tomaten, Putenbrust, Bärlauchpesto und Mozzarella. Net schlecht.
2. San Marzano aus der Dose, Sucuk, schwarze Oliven, Petersilie, Mozzarella. Auch gut.
3. Gegrillte Paprika und Auberginenscheiben vom Vortag, spanischen Tintenfisch in Knoblauchöl aus der Dose, Oliven, ganz wenig Mozarella. Der Burner 
Rad sauber gemacht, jetzt liegen die Füsse hoch und Vadder zieht sich Glam-Rock rein.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (14. Juli 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ja, war wieder Sahne heute bei den besten Bedingungen im Universum.
> 
> Kombi: Vielen Dank für den technischen Support. Das SCS Gleitsegment aus Spezial Gleitpolymer kostet bei Syntace und bei Bike Components 28,00 EUR und ist als SCS2(haben wir doch,oder?)zur Zeit nicht lieferbar.
> 
> Sofa: Ausgebaut und gefeilt, hat wenig bis nichts abgetragen. Spezial Sofa Feile aus Superman Material ist jetzt gefragt.


War ja klar das Syntace mit Materialien aus der Weltraumforschung Arbeitet.
Könnte mit einer Kunststofffeile dienen. Habe aber noch ein Präzisions-abtragungslaser für solche Fälle im Keller.








*Hier übrigens Lieferbar in 2-fach SCS2
*


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Juli 2013)

Gei-el 
Ablationslaser...

Btw. habe einen Bierkühlschrank im Keller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (15. Juli 2013)

Immer wieder spassig, wen man wo so antrifft ...  Diese Woche noch die letzten Vorbereitungen, Sonntag wirds dann ernst ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Juli 2013)

Früh morgens auf dem Weg zur Maloche: man muss schon wieder das Kerzlein anzünden


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. Juli 2013)

Kulmi: Hast Du Deine Syntace Kefü noch ?

Kombi: Um nullfünfhundert ?


----------



## Kulminator (16. Juli 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi: Hast Du Deine Syntace Kefü noch ?



ja, klar ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. Juli 2013)

verkaufen?


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. Juli 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10146351&postcount=875

Feilen oder dremeln sollte möglich sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (16. Juli 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> verkaufen?



Nö, wollt ich nicht. Kann sie dir aber ausleihen ... No prob


----------



## Kulminator (16. Juli 2013)

Hab mir vorhin die Bilder von der Transalp vor 6 (!) Jahren angesehen. 6 Wölfe, Robert, der Gummimann, die 2 Oberpfälzer und der Professor...


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Juli 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kombi: Um nullfünfhundert ?



ja, Nullfünfhundert 
Wecker > Hechtsprung in die Unaussprechlichen > Doppelter Rittberger auf das Bike > frisch machen und kleines Frühstück am Schreibtisch.
Tag war eher kagge. Der Abend hats noch mal rausgerissen, die Tapas beim Spananier waren prima. Den RRSchlauch der Kleinen konnte ich heute auch nicht mehr reparieren, auf dem zeigefinderdicken Röhrchen krieg ich einen normalen Flicken net unter, geschweige, daß die Vulkanierflüssigkeit schon ziemlich trocken war


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (16. Juli 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10146351&postcount=875
> 
> Feilen oder dremeln sollte möglich sein.


*Vorschlag.
Bei einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt am Ende abbauen. Ich nehm das Teil mit auf Arbeit um es genauer ( bessere vielfahlt an Werkzeugen ) zu bearbeiten. Wenn wir uns dann nächste mal treffen schrauben wir es wieder ran.*

Laser im Keller wurde von der NSA konfisziert. Das hochgeladene Bild vorher hat denen wohl nicht gefallen. Mann hätte ja Obamas Hund Frisieren können.......War da einer Schneller


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Juli 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hab mir vorhin die Bilder von der Transalp vor 6 (!) Jahren angesehen. 6 Wölfe, Robert, der Gummimann, die 2 Oberpfälzer und der Professor...



Sind das schon wieder 6 Jahre? Mannmannmann, wie die Zeit vergeht. [staun]


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. Juli 2013)

Sofa: Genauso machen wir das.

Kulmi: Danke für das Leih- Angebot, aber meine Alien Kette würde Dein Spezial Gleitpolymer, stark anknabbern daher lassen wir das lieber.


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Juli 2013)

Bin geschafft. Das war jetzt der 13. Arbeitstag hintereinander mit dem Rad. Beine platzen bald, muss mal morgen mit dem Auto fahren.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. Juli 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Bin geschafft. Das war jetzt der 13. Arbeitstag hintereinander mit dem Rad. Beine platzen bald, muss mal morgen mit dem Auto fahren.



Das Wetter lässt es aber auch gerade zu.
Am Samstag steht was an? Ihr wisst... ich mache alles mit.


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Juli 2013)

Samstag wollten wir doch mal die Reviere unseres Genossen in Randbayern erkunden ...bin dabei


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (18. Juli 2013)

Na dann.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (18. Juli 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Sofa: Genauso machen wir das.
> 
> Kulmi: Danke für das Leih- Angebot, aber meine Alien Kette würde Dein Spezial Gleitpolymer, stark anknabbern daher lassen wir das lieber.



Auch gut. Würde mich aber nicht stören. Ich hab das Teil ja nur kurze montiert und hab auch schon sichtbare Riefen drinne. Nix ernstes, aber eben sichtbar...


----------



## Kulminator (18. Juli 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Sofa: Genauso machen wir das.
> 
> Kulmi: Danke für das Leih- Angebot, aber meine Alien Kette würde Dein Spezial Gleitpolymer, stark anknabbern daher lassen wir das lieber.



Auch gut. Würde mich aber nicht stören. Ich hab das Teil ja nur kurze Zeit montiert und hab auch schon sichtbare Riefen drinne. Nix ernstes, aber eben sichtbar. Ein paar Riefen mehr oder weniger...


----------



## rockshoxrevel (18. Juli 2013)

servus leude,
ihr solltet in nächster zeit den winterstein meiden, wurden mal wieder  nagelbretter ausgelegt was ich heute sehr schmerzvoll erfahren habe,  eins liegt definitiv zwischen dem gasthaus und  dem ca 2m drop der nach  der wiese folgt neben der die panzerbrecher stehen.(der drop der ca 100m  vor der kleinen bretterrampe kommt)
ride on


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (19. Juli 2013)

Wie machen wir das Morgen??
Frank wäre Miltenberg eine Option? Da du ja nächsten Tag fährst?!? 
Siehe Bilder vom Präsi -> Miltenberg


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. Juli 2013)

Ich erwarte für morgen meine Befehle.


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Juli 2013)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wie machen wir das Morgen??
> Frank wäre Miltenberg eine Option? Da du ja nächsten Tag fährst?!?
> Siehe Bilder vom Präsi -> Miltenberg



Interesse, ja, nur ich habe meiner Maus versprochen mit ihr abends aufs open air zu gehen - beginnt 1900. 

Also Möglichkeit 1, wir fahren zusammen 4+4rädrig zum Ede und von dort zweirädrig Ri. Spessart / lokal.
Möglichkeit 2, über Ede nach MIL, dann müssen wirs aber suchen&finden.

Anstoß der ergebnisoffenen Forumsdiskussion, derweil suche ich mal nach den GPS Daten


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (19. Juli 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Interesse, ja, nur ich habe meiner Maus versprochen mit ihr abends aufs open air zu gehen - beginnt 1900.
> 
> Also Möglichkeit 1, wir fahren zusammen 4+4rädrig zum Ede und von dort zweirädrig Ri. Spessart / lokal.
> Möglichkeit 2, über Ede nach MIL, dann müssen wirs aber suchen&finden.
> ...



Habe mal mit dem Präsi von der HK Gäng kontakt aufgenommen. Er würde uns am nächsten Samstag Giuden, da es schon ein paar verschteckte Schmankerl gibt. Würde vorschlagen Morgen Edes Gebiet unter die Stollen zu nehmen und Miltenberg in ruhe zu Untersuchen.

Was meinst du mit 4+4?


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Juli 2013)

Wir fahren mit meinem 4-Rad zu Ede und werfen hinten unsere 2+2rad rein.
MIL morgen nicht ist o.k.
Abfahrt bei Dir und dann Abfahrt ab Ede können wir morgen noch mal posten, muss erst mal morgen zu mir kommen


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (19. Juli 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wir fahren mit meinem 4-Rad zu Ede und werfen hinten unsere 2+2rad rein.
> MIL morgen nicht ist o.k.
> Abfahrt bei Dir und dann Abfahrt ab Ede können wir morgen noch mal posten, muss erst mal morgen zu mir kommen



Ok. Wie wäre es mit 11.30 bei mir - ca.12.00 Uhr bei Ede - ca. 12.30 Abfahrt bei Ede. Dann schaffst du dein Grillabend ohne viel Hektik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Juli 2013)

Hört sich gut an


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Juli 2013)

Oh, Mann, schon wieder das Gelbe Schwein am Himmel...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. Juli 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> .......
> *muss erst mal morgen zu mir kommen*





Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Oh, Mann, schon wieder das Gelbe Schwein am Himmel...



06.01 Uhr du kannst es nicht lassen.

Ede hat die Zeit noch nicht bestätigt. Klingeln wir ihn dann aus sein Schlafanzug.


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. Juli 2013)

Big Duke 6 bestätigt 1200. Riechst Du das...?

Sofa um 1200 will ich die Lösung hören.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. Juli 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Big Duke 6 bestätigt 1200. Riechst Du das...?
> 
> Sofa um 1200 will ich die Lösung hören.


Nach der Erfolgreichen Lösung dieses Filmtitels dürfte ich mit. Und es war goil.


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Juli 2013)

Sahne war`s. Das nächste mal mit Brauhaus !
Videos gecheckt, die Abfahrten kommen gut 
Jetzt noch 2 Espressi und dann ab aufs Open Air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (20. Juli 2013)

Für mich die beste Tour seit langem. Nichts gegen HK, aber so unberührte Trails kann er nicht mehr bieten. 

Freu mich auf die Videos


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Juli 2013)

Sternelement Sakra Zefix, bekomme das entspannte Foto nicht vom Handy eingebettet.Sitzen mit ca 10.000 Anderen und lauschen gerade The Planets / Jupiter von Gustav Holst. Rauchbier läuft gut!


----------



## Kulminator (22. Juli 2013)

Rauchbier gibts hier nicht - dafür läuft das Fohrenburger Hefe.  Erster Tag unfallfrei und ziemlich heiss. Stimmung ist gut. Freue mich auf morgen


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (22. Juli 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Rauchbier gibts hier nicht - dafür läuft das Fohrenburger Hefe.  Erster Tag unfallfrei und ziemlich heiss. Stimmung ist gut. Freue mich auf morgen


Have Fun.


----------



## bikebuster90 (22. Juli 2013)

so melde mich auch mal wieder, die neue druckstufen sind vor ein paar tagen eingetroffen & direkt verbaut worden
die druckstufen sind für die rs boxxer, sowie für die rs sektor
gestern mit dem hardtail in beerfelden gewesen, bin positiv überrascht, spricht sehr sensibel an, dennoch keinen durchschlag 
morgen geht es damit nochmal auf die heimischen trails & am donnerstag wird das liteville mit der boxxer in beerfelden getestet, bin schon gespannt


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Juli 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Rauchbier gibts hier nicht - dafür läuft das Fohrenburger Hefe.  Erster Tag unfallfrei und ziemlich heiss. Stimmung ist gut. Freue mich auf morgen



Bei der Hitze gilt es viel zu trinken. Have fun.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (23. Juli 2013)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Kombi.




Wünschen K & F & H


----------



## Kulminator (23. Juli 2013)

Thx, Sofa und Bruder. Heute nach dem Frühstück gehts bis Mittag hoch zur Pillerhöhe. Damit ist das Schlimmste heute überstanden. 

Kombi, happy B-Day... Let it Roll....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. Juli 2013)

Happy B-Day Kombi. Lass dich feiern.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. Juli 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Thx, Sofa und Bruder. Heute nach dem Frühstück gehts bis Mittag hoch zur Pillerhöhe. Damit ist das Schlimmste heute überstanden.



Gibt's da eigentlich einen Liveticker der heutigen Alpenetappe? Wird er sein gepunktetes Bergtrikot behaupten können? Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Juli 2013)

Hi Kombi auch von uns alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

Rocky + Martina


----------



## Kulminator (23. Juli 2013)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Gibt's da eigentlich einen Liveticker der heutigen Alpenetappe? Wird er sein gepunktetes Bergtrikot behaupten können? Fragen über Fragen.



Liveticker gibts hier von mir - mit etwas Zeitverzug... Heute sind wir den Römersteig am Inn gefahren - den sind wir damals auch gefahren. Morgen Nauders und Reschenpass... Da kommen Erinnerungen hoch...


----------



## Mtb Ede (23. Juli 2013)

Kombi : Herzlichen Glückwunsch, und alles Gute zum Geburtstag wünschen Dir M+P

Kulmi: Dir noch einen schönen AlpenX


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. Juli 2013)

Zum Thema Miltenberg. Der Präsi würde uns am Samstag um 13.00 Uhr an der Shell Tanke Abfahrt Alzenau Süd treffen und dann zusammen dort hin. OkiDoki


----------



## Marc555 (25. Juli 2013)

@ Kombi: Alles Gute nachträglich.

555


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. Juli 2013)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Miltenberg. Der Präsi würde uns am Samstag um 13.00 Uhr an der Shell Tanke Abfahrt Alzenau Süd treffen und dann zusammen dort hin. OkiDoki



Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Juli 2013)

Jungs, Danke für die Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag, hatte einen tollen Tag mit Bergwanderung, Schwimmen im Bergsee, gutes Abendessen und dann noch Livemusik und Wein am See.

Mann, ist das heiss hier im Rhein-Main Gebiet...da hatten wir da oben deutlich angenehmeres Klima ! Tolle Trails waren aber äusserst rar. Was die da so 'offizielle Mountainbikestrecke' nennen ist echter Kindergarten. Nur durch Zufall habe ich am letzten Tag ein kleines Trailjuwel entdeckt...war natürlich ein ausgewiesener Wanderpfad, lenkerbreit, wurzel- und stufengespickt 

Dafür hundertfach in bunten Lycrapellen gegossene Pärchen mit Mordsbikes (mit Lulli-Komponenten dran) und hundertfach E-Bikes  Die einzigen 2 weiteren LVs waren kernig steil bergauf unterwegs und ich runter. 

Sicher, dass wir morgen bei 30 Grad Miltenberg machen?


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Juli 2013)

Kleine Nachlese vom letzten Wochenende...


----------



## bikebuster90 (27. Juli 2013)

von mir gibt es auch wieder was neues, wenn auch nicht erfreulich.....   
beim bike-check aufgefallen, vorderachse vom hardtail gebrochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. Juli 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Sicher, dass wir morgen bei 30 Grad Miltenberg machen?


Ich Fahre. Im Wald isses nicht so schlimm, hoffe ich und der Fahrtwind macht den Rest. Und man kann es ruhig angehen lassen. 
Wenn du mit kommst würde ich zu dir Kommen. So gegen 12.30. wäre das ok?
EDE wo würdest du zu steigen?


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Juli 2013)

Nee nee, bin heute Mittag nicht dabei, too hot


----------



## Mtb Ede (27. Juli 2013)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ich Fahre. Im Wald isses nicht so schlimm, hoffe ich und der Fahrtwind macht den Rest. Und man kann es ruhig angehen lassen.
> Wenn du mit kommst würde ich zu dir Kommen. So gegen 12.30. wäre das ok?
> EDE wo würdest du zu steigen?



Ich komme um 1300 an die Shell in Alzenau Süd.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. Juli 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Nee nee, bin heute Mittag nicht dabei, too hot



Schade. Wir berichten.



Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich komme um 1300 an die Shell in Alzenau Süd.



Müsste ja die sein Shell Süd


----------



## Mtb Ede (27. Juli 2013)

Ja, die.


----------



## EA-Tec (27. Juli 2013)

Viel Spass in Miltenberg. War letzten Sonntag dort. Da man im Prinzip fast die ganze Zeit ein Dach ueber dem Kopf hat, ist es schoen angenehm. 

Die Anfahrt lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach, schon lange keine Tour so genossen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (27. Juli 2013)

Morgen Beerfelden.
Noch 1 Platz frei. Wer mit will meldet sich per Mobil.

555


----------



## Mtb Ede (27. Juli 2013)

Heute wurde uns vom Präsi MIL kredenzt, vielen Dank dafür.

Es handelt sich hier um drei doch recht unterschiedliche Trails, mit einigen Schmankerl gespickt, die der Presi zu einer angenehm fahrbaren Runde zusammen gefügt hat.

Sehr lohnenswerte Tour


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. Juli 2013)

Also was die Jungs da in Miltenberg auf die Reihe gebracht haben ist mehr als Lobenswert. Super Strecken, Abwechslungsreich und ich denke nach dem 3 mal fahren immer noch nicht alles gesehen.
Tanke erstmal mein Wasserhaushalt auf.


----------



## Climax_66 (28. Juli 2013)

Wiederholungsbedürftig würde ich sagen, aber dann mit genug Schläuche und 3-4 Äppler zum Abschluss im Biergarten,  weil das gehört dazu... und nächste Mal ist der Roman mit dabei....


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Juli 2013)

Das nächste Mal bin ich auch dabei. Gestern war too much, bin schließlich der Älteste im Club - und auf die Alten muss man Rücksicht nehmen.

Heute war es ja nicht ganz so brüllend heiss und als ich die bucklisch' Verwandschaft aus dem Haus hatte bin ich auch noch meine 30km Runde gefahren.


----------



## Kulminator (29. Juli 2013)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> und nächste Mal ist der Roman mit dabei....



aber klar  ...  
Melde grundsätzlich Einsatzbereitschaft.  Nur nicht kommendes Wochenende...


----------



## Climax_66 (29. Juli 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> aber klar  ...
> Melde grundsätzlich Einsatzbereitschaft.  Nur nicht kommendes Wochenende...



Ich mach demnächst erst mal Urlaub im Vinschgau.


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Juli 2013)

liteville901 schrieb:


> von mir gibt es auch wieder was neues, wenn auch nicht erfreulich.....
> beim bike-check aufgefallen, vorderachse vom hardtail gebrochen



Krass...was ist denn das für eine Achse und zu welcher Gabel passt die denn??? QR15 jedenfalls nicht


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Juli 2013)

Schadensfälle haben wir auch....





Am 2008er Cube WLS meiner Tochter macht sich ein Riss im Steuerrohr breit. Ausgehend von der oberen (semiintegrierten) Steuersatzschale. Habe ich mal mit Kugelfräse angesenkt um zu sehen, ob der Riss wächst. Sie ist heute die Birkenhainer runter und siehe da, der Riss wächst (in die Senkung rein). Jetzt 5mm weiter unten 8mm durchgebohrt (Alpha K senken !) und dann mit Silikon wieder verschlossen. Schaun'mer mal, würde der Kaiser sagen.

Morgen zieht sie mit Freund nach Lac Blanc, mit den fetten Bikes und Prodeggdorengedöns. Hoffen wir das Beste, das das Fahrkönnen (oder der mildernde Federweg) ausreicht.


----------



## bikebuster90 (29. Juli 2013)

ist keine steckachse, gehörte zu einer commencal nabe, schnellspannachse, eingebaut in einer rock shox sektor tk coil 150mm
naja neue achsen sind schon bestellt, mal sehen wie lange die halten 
bilder von dem bike gibt es in meinem profil unter dem ordner "ramones"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (30. Juli 2013)

Erstmal den HK bezwingen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. Juli 2013)

Heute morgen, von der Seite gesehen, einträchtig nebeneinander...

Ein Bigfoot und ein LV





Ist wie Schwanzvergleich...der Surly Black Floyd hat 3,8', die Rubber Queen "nur" 2,4'


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (30. Juli 2013)

Würde ich gern mal fahren und gucken wie der Rollwiderstand und das Lenkverhalten ist.


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. Juli 2013)

Kombi: Wie rollen die Blaublüter?


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. Juli 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kombi: Wie rollen die Blaublüter?



In den Alpen war ich sehr begeistert, vor allem vom Grip.
Heute morgen, so nach 1/3tel der Strecke habe ich mir gedacht, komisch das Bike fährt anders als sonst (auf dem Arbeitsweg) - ich musste gefühlt mehr hintreten als mit den Rockets.
Die Blaublüter sind def. für saftige Trails gemacht, weniger für die zur Zeit von braunen Nacktschnecken :kotz: übersähten frühmorgenlichen Wege und Strassen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. Juli 2013)

Männer, lasst uns mal langsam die Vorplanung für den Wochenendausflug auswürfeln 
Samstag, die Herren auf'm Rad?
In den nah gelegenen Freistaat?
Saufen?





Oder Paa'dy?


----------



## Staanemer (30. Juli 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> In den Alpen war ich sehr begeistert, vor allem vom Grip.
> Heute morgen, so nach 1/3tel der Strecke habe ich mir gedacht, komisch das Bike fährt anders als sonst (auf dem Arbeitsweg) - ich musste gefühlt mehr hintreten als mit den Rockets.
> Die Blaublüter sind def. für saftige Trails gemacht, weniger für die zur Zeit von braunen Nacktschnecken :kotz: übersähten frühmorgenlichen Wege und Strassen.



Wenn man das zeittechnisch geregelt kriegen würde, dann wäre eine FETTE Tour mal ganz nett.







Ich lese zwar mit, aber zu Euren Fahrzeiten kann ich quasi nie mit.


----------



## Mtb Ede (31. Juli 2013)

Kombi: Wäre auch seltsam wenn Baron und Queen so laufen würden wie Ron.

Am SA muß ich einen kleinen Umzug machen. Bei den Temp. wäre doch ein NR mal ne gute Idee, ansonsten SO.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (31. Juli 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kombi: Wäre auch seltsam wenn Baron und Queen so laufen würden wie Ron.
> 
> Am SA muß ich einen kleinen Umzug machen. Bei den Temp. wäre doch ein NR mal ne gute Idee, ansonsten SO.



Wegen Besuch, würde bei mir Sonntag auch gehen. Da aber eher Nachmittags.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (31. Juli 2013)

SA mittags "nicht" ist ok, kann dann mal was fürs Haus & Auto tun. SA-NR ist ne reizvolle Idee, SO ist aber auch net schlecht. Das klären wir noch.

Im Moment werden wieder Arbeits-km geschrubbt. Das tolle daran ist, ich fahre an großen Brombeerhecken entlang und kann abends schon naschen. Also, Obstmangel habe ich z.zt. mal nicht


----------



## Kulminator (1. August 2013)

Moin, ich bin noch beim Regenerieren und steige erst nächste Woche wieder ins aktive Geschehen ein... Viel Spass beim NR (gute Idee übrigens)..


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. August 2013)

Wiiieee? Regenerieren...mich hats nach meinem letzten AX schon nach 2 Tagen wieder derart getrieben, dass ich wieder aufs Bike musste.
Ausruhen können wir im Vertikal-Liegemöbel


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. August 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Bei den Temp. wäre doch ein NR mal ne gute Idee, ansonsten SO.



Samstags NR ist vorgebucht.
Werde die Brennstoffzellen dann mal vollpumpen.
Time & Location to be fixed.Irgendwo lässt sich ja bestimmt am Wegesrand ein freies Weizen lunken.

So früh morgens ists im Moment schweinegeil. Wenn die Sonne überm Main aufgeht, dann die Stoppelfelder bei Bürgel im Morgendunst. Ich muß mal eine Foto schiessen.
Dafür ists nachmittags ultrabrutal auf dem Nachhauseweg.


----------



## Kulminator (1. August 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wiiieee? Regenerieren...mich hats nach meinem letzten AX schon nach 2 Tagen wieder derart getrieben, dass ich wieder aufs Bike musste.
> Ausruhen können wir im Vertikal-Liegemöbel



You da Man, Kombi  

WE-Regeneration sieht bei mir so aus ...


----------



## Kulminator (1. August 2013)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Wenn man das zeittechnisch geregelt kriegen würde, dann wäre eine FETTE Tour mal ganz nett.
> 
> Ich lese zwar mit, aber zu Euren Fahrzeiten kann ich quasi nie mit.



mach mal nen Vorschlag, wann es bei dir passt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (1. August 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> WE-Regeneration sieht bei mir so aus ...



Voll akzeptiert 

Aber, weisst ja, homebrew smashes everything else 
Ein kleines Weizen ist heute schon reingeflossen und jetzt ist gut


----------



## Kulminator (1. August 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Voll akzeptiert
> 
> Aber, weisst ja, homebrew smashes everything else
> Ein kleines Weizen ist heute schon reingeflossen und jetzt ist gut



Dann öffne deinen Buschenschank für eine Kostprobe des edlen Stoffes ...


----------



## Staanemer (2. August 2013)

Gerne. 
Am Sonntag wollte ich in etwas kühlere Gefilde. 
Zum Beispiel 11 Uhr Mil1 oder Feldi. 

Am Dienstag gegen 19:30 Uhr mit den Fatbikes auf den Hahnenkamm. Könnte ein FNR werden. Mit anschließender Einkehr... Äh Regeneration. 

Dann steht noch eine Fatbike Tour mit Gleichgesinnten auf dem Feldi an, sowie eine Tour dem B Weg entlang und ein Wochenendtrip nach Mittelberg.


----------



## bikebuster90 (2. August 2013)

so leute wieder mal was neues unerfreuliches, liteville rahmen ist wieder gerissen, diesmal an der schweißnaht zwischen steuerrohr & unterrohr 
naja sobald der neue ersatzrahmen da ist, werde ich den rahmen verkaufen & mir was haltbareres holen, liteville scheint nicht so haltbar zu sein......


----------



## Igetyou (2. August 2013)

Alter Schwede was ein Scheiß
Der Rahmen muss dein Gewicht und Fahreweise locker abkönnen, wen man bedenkt das damit Elite Biker am IXS unter die Top 20 damit fahren.

Schade!!


----------



## Kulminator (2. August 2013)

Hat man bei LV nicht sogar lebenslange Garantie auf den Rahmen?


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. August 2013)

10 Jahre, auch bei Renneinsatz.


----------



## Igetyou (2. August 2013)

Irgendwie sowas..
Er bekommt auf jeden Fall einen neuen.Allein schon wegen dem Imageschaden.

Rahmen brechen immer wieder..Ist total ärgerlich!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. August 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Rahmen brechen immer wieder..Ist total ärgerlich!



Hast du gut geschrieben. Bei jedem Rahmen " kann " sowas vorkommen.

@[email protected] was für ein haltbarer Rahmen schwirt dir denn im Kopf?

Soweit ich weiß heist das 5+5. 5 Jahre Komplett und 5 Jahre auf entgegenkommen beim Neu Rahmen.


----------



## bikebuster90 (2. August 2013)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Hast du gut geschrieben. Bei jedem Rahmen " kann " sowas vorkommen.
> 
> @[email protected] was für ein haltbarer Rahmen schwirt dir denn im Kopf?
> 
> Soweit ich weiß heist das 5+5. 5 Jahre Komplett und 5 Jahre auf entgegenkommen beim Neu Rahmen.




bin gerade am überlegen entweder santa cruz v10 carbon 2013 oder knolly podium, so in der richtung vielleicht auch was anderes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (3. August 2013)

Habe heute beim Umzug schon genug geschwitzt daher heute kein NR mehr, dafür aber  morgen nochmal MILTENBERG mit Kombi und Sofa.

Treffpunkt 1100 hier.


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. August 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Treffpunkt 1100 hier.



Jawoll, Herr Kaleu !


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. August 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Habe heute beim Umzug schon genug geschwitzt daher heute kein NR mehr, dafür aber  morgen nochmal MILTENBERG mit Kombi und Sofa.
> 
> Treffpunkt 1100 hier.



So harte Befehlen kann ich nur entgegen nehmen. Und sowieso Super Terain.
Kombi, wie bei "What's Up" gepeilt, um 10.30 Bei mir. Mein Bike ist auch richtig Sauber. Nur ich warscheinlich nicht.


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. August 2013)

Habe  den Flugzeugträger für drei Bikes klargemacht.

Gehe nicht davon aus, daß ich großes Prodeggdorenpack und großen Topf mitnehme.

Zumal, die Kiste ist von J. geräubert worden, es fehlen jetzt Handschuhe u.A.

Lac Blanc scheint zu gefallen, was man so aus den Posts lesen lesen kann. Mehr davon nachher.
Bis gleich.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (4. August 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Habe  den Flugzeugträger für drei Bikes klargemacht.
> 
> Gehe nicht davon aus, daß ich großes Prodeggdorenpack und großen Topf mitnehme.
> 
> ...


Ne brauchst nix. Vielleicht die 661 Knie und Ellenbogen. Und die Obligatorische Suppenschussel.


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. August 2013)

Da sind ja heute keine Fragen offen geblieben
Stromberg können wir uns schenken.
Nächsten SA wieder hin.


----------



## Staanemer (4. August 2013)

Schon Euch wieder zu treffen.

Das war ein Mistverständnis meinerseits. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass Ihr die gesamte Mil1 fahrt.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (4. August 2013)

War echt gut heute wieder. Die Strecken sind echt erste Sahne 
Wunden sind geleckt und kann weitergehen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. August 2013)

Seehr leckeres Trailmenu, heute mittag 
Dank den umsichtigen Erbauern und den freundlichen Genehmigern. So soll es sein 
Weizen-frei war auch gut, danke!

Abendessen auch voller Erfolg... was gibt`s zu Essen? Fisch, Mutter...wie er dann gegrillt mit Rosmarinkartoffeln und Bratpaprika auf dem Teller lag...komischer Fisch, hat der Gräten? Nein, Tintenfisch hat keine Gräten...Gong  wurde aber anstandslos verspeist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (4. August 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Nächsten SA wieder hin.



Will mit !


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. August 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Will mit !



Du bist schon fest gebucht für die Final Destination Tour am SA...

...die Trails in MIL könnten auch frühere Mitfahrer davor bewahren, das die Couch noch einwächst...


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. August 2013)

So-oo !


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. August 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> So-oo !



Schenk mir mal ne XX1 Komplettgruppe, bis SA will ich die dranhaben, Befehl von ganz oben!


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. August 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Schenk mir mal ne XX1 Komplettgruppe, bis SA will ich die dranhaben, Befehl von ganz oben!



tststs...bist ja schon wie meine Tochter...

 wieso, haste Dir was abgerissen am Sonntag?

Ne, die Grosse ist heute nach Hause gekommen, freudestrahlend und die Beine voller Kratzer und blauer Flecken.
Lac Blanc muss sensationell gut gegangen sein, sie meinte, das was sie in Serfaus 2010 von Dieter in alpinem Gelände gelernt und in Finale gefestigt hat, hat ihr den A.... gerettet. Ballern wär ja nicht ihr Ding, aber technisch kommt sie überall runter. Also, Vadder den Pit-Stop gemacht. Speichennippel erneuert, Kette geschmiert, Bremsbeläge getauscht (vorne war nur noch ne schwarze Null drauf ), Kratzer und verschrammten Edelsattel begutachtet und ferddich. Ausserdem müsse noch ein neuer Oberkörperprodeggdor ins Haus... Donnerstag reist sie wieder nach BF...da haben wir ja was angerichtet, aber ich glaube mit Studienbeginn legt sich das wieder 
Bremsen, was reales braucht das Bike dann wohl auch noch mal und ich hatte schon gedacht wir könnten den Gusseisenhaufen mal verkaufen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. August 2013)

Nee nix abgerissen,da wär halt mal Ruhe im Karton.Heute um nullfünfhundert hab ich mir gedacht : Mann, jetzt sitzt der Kombi wieder aufm Bock gen FFM...Stolz hab ich mich nochmal rumgedreht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (5. August 2013)

Ääh, Sofa, was hat eigentlich die Krankenschwester gesagt?


----------



## Kulminator (5. August 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Du bist schon fest gebucht für die Final Destination Tour am SA...



das rockt


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. August 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Schenk mir mal ne XX1 Komplettgruppe, bis SA will ich die dranhaben, Befehl von ganz oben!





Kombinatschef schrieb:


> tststs...bist ja schon wie meine Tochter...


Ich bekomme erst meine Stütze von euch. Bis dahin wird nichts verschenkt, nicht mal an Familien angehörige.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. August 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ääh, Sofa, was hat eigentlich die Krankenschwester gesagt?


Die hat mir das Stärkste Desinfektionsmittel in die Wunde gegossen bis ich heulend wie ein kleines Mädchen zusammengebrochen bin und um Gnade gewinselt habe, in meiner eingenomenen Fötus-Stellung.
Ich darf aber Samstag mit......


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. August 2013)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Die hat mir das Stärkste Desinfektionsmittel in die Wunde gegossen bis ich heulend wie ein kleines Mädchen zusammengebrochen bin und um Gnade gewinselt habe, in meiner eingenomenen Fötus-Stellung...



Äbbelwoi ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. August 2013)

Und, Männer, stehen die Hütten noch? Das hat ja ganz ordentlich gerappelt. Bin ich froh dass ich heute mal nicht mit dem bike zur Arbeit war.


----------



## Staanemer (6. August 2013)

Jo, aber der NR fällt dann wohl ins Wasser.
Ab auf die Rolle...


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. August 2013)

Rolle ist SM.


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. August 2013)

Übrigens, schlechte Nachricht: bei den heutigen Dreharbeiten mit der Seilkamera ist der Motorcontroller spektakulär abgeraucht  

 
heisst, das wird so schnell nix mit Aufnahmefahrten im Wald, pack ich die Kamera wieder an den Bock oder Helm. Vor allem, nächsten Samstag.

So-oo!

Dem Fräulein noch das Rad fertig gemacht. Beim zweiten Hinsehen musste ich feststellen, dass sie mit Fat Alberts in BF und Lac Blanc gefahren ist  

 
Immerhin waren DH Schäuche drin.
Jetzt erst mal was reales draufgepackt.


----------



## Marc555 (6. August 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Dem Fräulein noch das Rad fertig gemacht. Beim zweiten Hinsehen musste ich feststellen, dass sie mit Fat Alberts in BF und Lac Blanc gefahren ist.



Ja Kombi, wer kann der kann!!! 

555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebuster90 (6. August 2013)

wieder keine erfreulichen nachrichten, auf'm hk wurde an den querwegen ordentlich holz auf'm trail liegen gelassen, es scheint sich was zu tun, wenn auch nicht biker freundlich


----------



## Kulminator (8. August 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Du bist schon fest gebucht für die Final Destination Tour am SA...



Frage an die Reiseleitung: wann und wo soll es Samstag losgehen? Wettervorhersage sieht ja gut aus.


----------



## mtb-spass (8. August 2013)

Hi,

seit einiger Zeit verfolge ich Euren Chat und versuche zu erkennen wann mal ne Tour gefahren wird, leider bisher ohne Erfolg.

Ich wohne seit dem 1. April in Mühlheim und bin immer interessiert, eine Tour zu fahren. Mittwochs und Sonntags ist es schlecht, sonst bin ich flexibel.

Bis demnächst mal vielleicht....

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Kulminator (8. August 2013)

mtb-spass schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> seit einiger Zeit verfolge ich Euren Chat und versuche zu erkennen wann mal ne Tour gefahren wird, leider bisher ohne Erfolg.
> 
> ...



dich kennen wir doch  ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. August 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Frage an die Reiseleitung: wann und wo soll es Samstag losgehen? Wettervorhersage sieht ja gut aus.



Die 1100 ab Ede-home haben sich als sehr gut erwiesen. Da kann man nämlich nach der Sause vor Ort noch a weizen zischen.
Meinung dazu?
Ich weiss, das ist für die, welche Samstags noch zwanghaft den Obi besuchen müssen schwer zu halten...aber Opfer müssen gebracht werden.

Gerade vom Ernteeinsatz nach Hause gekommen  Vorsprung durch Technik, pro Stunde kann man 1 Kilo _Rubus sectio rubus_ sammeln 

Korrektur (das Biersche is mir zu Kopp gestiesche) 3 Kilo in 90 min.


----------



## mtb-spass (8. August 2013)

> dich kennen wir doch ?


hhhmm, ich bin vor Jahen mal mitgefahren galube ich, bin mir aber nicht sicher...

die Tour am Samstag, ist das was für Neulinge?

Marco


----------



## Staanemer (8. August 2013)

SA keine Chance. SO bin ich wieder dabei. Gerne nochmal Mil1


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. August 2013)

mtb-spass schrieb:


> hhhmm, ich bin vor Jahen mal mitgefahren galube ich, bin mir aber nicht sicher...
> 
> die Tour am Samstag, ist das was für Neulinge?
> 
> Marco



Die Streckenerbauer bezeichnen die Tour mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad 5 von 5.
Naja, schätze die Schwierigkeit in der Singletrailskala mit S1 bis S2 ein.
Dennoch, da sind ein paar anspruchsvolle Stellen dabei an denen man sich was tun kann, auch Kondition ist gefragt.


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. August 2013)

Also 1100 ab S. morgen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. August 2013)

Kombi, wie handhaben wir es? Schnallst du dein 2-Radhalter drann? Du zu mir ich zu Dir? Ich allein? Wir zu dritt?


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. August 2013)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Kombi, wie handhaben wir es? Schnallst du dein 2-Radhalter drann? Du zu mir ich zu Dir? Ich allein? Wir zu dritt?



Werde mein Weib mitnehmen und zu Ede fahren, dort P&M einladen. Versuch mal den Kulmi einzufangen


----------



## Kulminator (9. August 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Werde mein Weib mitnehmen und zu Ede fahren, dort P&M einladen. Versuch mal den Kulmi einzufangen



Was wirdn das morgen? Ich dachte Final Destination Tour?


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. August 2013)

Wir biken, die Damen machen Mil unsicher.


----------



## Kulminator (9. August 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wir biken, die Damen machen Mil unsicher.



Wir treffen uns in MIL. Ich nehm unseren Kleinen mit. Wann treffen wir uns wo ?


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. August 2013)

11:47 Uhr am Ende der Oberen Walldürner Straße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (9. August 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> 11:47 Uhr am Ende der Oberen Walldürner Straße.



Ok


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. August 2013)

Licht aus !


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. August 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wir treffen uns in MIL. *Ich nehm unseren Kleinen mit*. Wann treffen wir uns wo ?



Dazu sage ich jetzt mal nichts....



Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Licht aus !



Licht an!


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. August 2013)

Leider geil


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. August 2013)

ggfs heute abend noch mehr.
Erstmal geduscht, lecker gegessen und jetzt Füsse hoch auf der Terasse.


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. August 2013)

MoinMoin & Bittesehr:




dann eben nochmal


----------



## Kulminator (11. August 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> MoinMoin & Bittesehr:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dankeschön ... will da wieder hin ...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. August 2013)

War cool. Und diesmal ohne entnahme einer Bodenprobe. Die beiden Drops sehen soo lächerlich einfach aus.
Kombi, die Videos sind aber nicht mehr in HD oder? Kompromierst du sie runter wegen dem Hochladen? Hatte schon bessere Qualität in erinnerung.


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. August 2013)

Sehr schön, Kombi. Ablegen und gleich nochmal, daher:

Biker des Monats August: SOFASURFEREINHUNDERT


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. August 2013)

Bin heute - sozusagen zwecks Erholung - mit Janis die kleine Hausrunde gefahren. BBQ, BH Vollgas und Klappermühlchen. Ist mir nicht gelungen ihn abzuhängen  jaja, die Jungspunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (11. August 2013)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> War cool. Und diesmal ohne entnahme einer Bodenprobe. Die beiden Drops sehen soo lächerlich einfach aus.
> Kombi, die Videos sind aber nicht mehr in HD oder? Kompromierst du sie runter wegen dem Hochladen? Hatte schon bessere Qualität in erinnerung.



Habe noch eine HD Variante erstellt, bekomme die aber nicht hochgeladen, Übertragung bricht irgendwo in der Mitte ab.
Naja, wir könenn ja bei Schlechtwetter mal eine virtuelle Trail-Rundreise bei mir machen. Mit Flüssigtreibstoff dazu, versteht sich.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. August 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Habe noch eine HD Variante erstellt, bekomme die aber nicht hochgeladen, Übertragung bricht irgendwo in der Mitte ab.
> Naja, wir könenn ja bei Schlechtwetter mal eine virtuelle Trail-Rundreise bei mir machen. Mit Flüssigtreibstoff dazu, versteht sich.



Bist bestimmt bei der Drossel-kom.


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. August 2013)

Mmh-hh...verdächtig ruhig, hier 

Z.Zt. morgends wieder mit Licht & lustiges Schnecken-knuspern auf den Wegen


----------



## Kulminator (14. August 2013)

Komme grade aus Wales zurück. Schöne Gegend dort, aber nix zum Biken. Sa wieder Mil ??


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. August 2013)

SA muss ohne mich gehen. Die Feierlichkeiten erreichen den Höhepunkt.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. August 2013)

Samstag gastiert der Triple-Sieger im Stadtwald. Nach der Hauptstadtperformance gilt es die Tordifferenz wieder auszugleichen. Forza SGE


----------



## bikebuster90 (15. August 2013)

so das neue downhillbike ist fertig aufgebaut


----------



## Kulminator (15. August 2013)

Sehr schönes Bike  

Wie steht der Rest der Prominenz zum Thema Mil am Sa?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (15. August 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike
> 
> Wie steht der Rest der Prominenz zum Thema Mil am Sa?


Muss ich noch klären. Sage dir Morgen bescheid. Wenn ich kann, müsste mich aber wieder einer mitnehmen. Gibt auch ein kühles Getränk von mir zum Schluss.

 @[email protected]
1. Namen ändern
2. schönes Bike
3. Hoffen, das diesmal in Taiwan besser geschweißt wurde als beim 901.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (15. August 2013)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Muss ich noch klären. Sage dir Morgen bescheid. Wenn ich kann, müsste mich aber wieder einer mitnehmen. Gibt auch ein kühles Getränk von mir zum Schluss.



Same procedure as last week..


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. August 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike
> 
> Wie steht der Rest der Prominenz zum Thema Mil am Sa?



Njet, leider nein. Stehe zu Hause am Grill.


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. August 2013)

SA Mil bin ich dabei


----------



## Marc555 (16. August 2013)

liteville901 schrieb:


> so das neue downhillbike ist fertig aufgebaut



Yeah, Colin goes Norco! 

555


----------



## Kulminator (16. August 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> SA Mil bin ich dabei



1147 Mil ?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (16. August 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> 1147 Mil ?


Wie schon Tel. bestätigt, bin dabei.
Wer zu spät ist, fährt nur mit dem Hinterrad die Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (16. August 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> 1147 Mil ?



Bin morgen um 1147 am Schützenhaus in MIL

901: Ohne Lift geht da nix. Schönes Teil


----------



## Kulminator (16. August 2013)

Für diejenigen, die hier heimlich mitlesen: morgen wird in Miltenberg gefahren. Federweg und Körperschutz ist angeraten. 
Treffpunkt direkt in Mil...


----------



## Kulminator (17. August 2013)

herzliche Glückwünsche an unseren Wölfenachwuchs. 

Jetzt darfst du uns ja auch ganz offiziell shutteln. 
Schöne Feier noch...


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. August 2013)

Ja ,genau erstmal Glückwünsche zum 18.ten an die J, im Hause M. alles Gute wünschen M und P

Heute alle Trails und den Quellentrail doppelt, zuvor Panorama Abschnitt vom MIL1 mitgenommen. Sehr schön.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. August 2013)

Man wird nur einmal 18. Alles gute J. Hoffe das F. heute Nacht nicht zur ruhe kommt. 


Anfangs komische Entscheidung, zum späteren Zeitpunkt hätte man nichts besseres machen können. Doppelter Quellentrail Spaß.
Der besagte Kutschentrail ist zu den restlich gut angelegten Trails * Kacke*. Hacken dran und Vergessen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. August 2013)

SSEinsnullnull: Wir wissen was gut für Dich ist!


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. August 2013)

Haben die besten Wünsche weitergegeben. Alle abgedampft zur Mädels-Night. Mit der ersten oder zweiten oder dritten S-Bahn wollen sie wieder hier sein  8 Weiber!

Erst bist du froh wenn du sie auf der Welt hast und dann bist du froh wenn mal Ruhe einkehrt.

Hatten ein schönen Tag & lecker Essen, aber muss trotzdem meinen Neid gestehen dass ihr heute wieder in MIL wart. Aber jetzt kennt ihr ja auch hoffentlich den richtigen Weg um den Q-Trail 2x zu machen. Bin dann demnächst wieder badei


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. August 2013)

Heimatrevier Alz / Ringwall / Steinbruch / Schöne Aussicht mit Treppengeratter, Weinberge, von allem etwas, davon 1/3 bei leichtem Regen. Unterwegs genascht, Brombeeren und Mirabellen. Life is good


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. August 2013)

Samstag, schon wiiiiieeder gutes Wetter, ohje / ohja!

MIL ist o.k. müsste aber wieder um 1730 latest zu Hause sein


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. August 2013)

SA früher los nach MIL?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (22. August 2013)

Bei mir kein Problem, habe ja abends ein date with the crazies...

Lieferung B24 eingetroffen, bringe die Teile mit.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (22. August 2013)

liteville901 schrieb:


> so das neue downhillbike ist fertig aufgebaut





cool norco, wie schwer ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. August 2013)

kann ich dem üppigen Postaufkommen im Fred entnehmen, dass morgen der Ede und der Kombi alleine in MIL sind?
Dann sei es so!
Ede, wann?


----------



## Mtb Ede (23. August 2013)

Wollen wir  1000 bei mir machen?


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. August 2013)

Gern, noProb


----------



## Fr.th.13 (23. August 2013)

So um irgent welche fragen vorzugreifen, hier gibt es alle infos :
Montag den 26.08.13 ist das Bayrische fernsehen bei uns zu gast und macht einen bericht über den park kommt zahlreich....!!!!

https://www.facebook.com/events/193920524119999/


----------



## Kulminator (24. August 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> kann ich dem üppigen Postaufkommen im Fred entnehmen, dass morgen der Ede und der Kombi alleine in MIL sind?



Ihr schafft das !!! Ich krieg das zeitlich heute nicht hin. 
Viel Spass


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. August 2013)

Also, den Abschnitt Mil1 nach dem Tobis- Trail kann man sich schenken,... ansonsten wieder alles erste Güte heute...


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. August 2013)

Schweine-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (24. August 2013)

GEIL !


Die Monotones haben Vollgas gespielt von 18.40 bis 22.25.

Das Mobile Einsatzkomando (Guggemusik), Henni Nachtsheim, Gerd Knebel und Klaus Lage waren als Gäste da, den Rest hab ich mir nicht merken können. Alte und neuere Hits, sensationell. Immer noch eine der besten Livebands. 

Höre ausser einem dezentem fiepen im Ohr jetzt nichts mehr und Stimme ist auch wech. Füsse platt getanzt. Jetzt ins Bett! Licht aus!


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. August 2013)

Was geht am Wochenende? Bevor der nächste Regen kommt, noch mal im vorhandenen Dreck suhlen?

Den verdellerten Singlespeeder-Rahmen konnte ich richten lassen 

Wenn ihr Jungs euch mal ein Bike bauen lassen wollt, so richtig aus Grundmaterial, dann kann ich Stephano Agresti in Staanem empfehlen 

http://www.agresti.de/index.php?seite=183&subseite=183

Freitag wird der Kombi den Rahmen dann kugelstrahlen und anschließend gehts in die Lackanlage. Habe noch ein Bremsenproblem zu lösen, dann kommt endlich der Zusammenbau. Will ja schließlich im Herbst noch ein wenig damit fahren.


----------



## Kulminator (30. August 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Was geht am Wochenende? Bevor der nächste Regen kommt, noch mal im vorhandenen Dreck suhlen?



Die Vorhersage bis Mitte nächster Woche ist sonnig und 28 Grad.


----------



## Kulminator (30. August 2013)

... Also da, wo wir sind ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. August 2013)

Sagg !


----------



## Mtb Ede (31. August 2013)

Morgen um elfhundert geht es zur hohen Warte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (31. August 2013)

Schaffe es dieses und nächstes WE nicht aufs Bike.
Wenn ich es richtig gedeutet habe, wird die Alzeneuer Gang am kommenden Samstag 07.09 in Miltenberg sein.


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. September 2013)

Sehr schöne Tour mit dem Kombi zur HW, Trailanteil läßt sich durch geschicktes Auswählen maximieren.

Nächstes WE wollen wir mal schauen, was von den HK Trails noch übrig ist.


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. September 2013)

Yep, feine trailige Tour mit lecker-cremigem Dunkelbier-Intermezzo


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. September 2013)

Ab heute bin ich schon öfter mit dem Rad zur Arbeit gefahren als im ganzen letzten Jahr  d.h. da geht noch was in diesem Jahr.

Dafür gestern Abend am Goldenen auf den letzten 3 km noch nen Platten am HR geholt, Schlauch gewechselt, heute morgen schon wieder platt  war wohl noch ein Dorn drin den ich nicht erfühlt habe.
Musste dann zum Ersatzrad greifen und da das eigene Eisenschwein immer noch nicht fertig ist (HR fehlt noch) musste das Eisenschwein meiner Tochter herhalten. Da kann man eben nicht so locker-flockig über die Wege sondern muss schon mal um die heftigsten Buckel oder Schlaglöcher drumherum fahren...

Samstag dann heimische Tour.
Treffpunkt B8 oder was anderes?


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. September 2013)

Und wieder eine Woche im Paradies rum.

Kombi: SA 1300 B8 ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. September 2013)

Wenns bis dahin nicht pisst, dann steht 1300B8


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. September 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wenns bis dahin nicht pisst, dann steht 1300B8



Heute schon einmal so richtig bis auf die Knochen nass geworden, beim Abtransport der Gartenabfälle.
Ich denke, wir canceln die Tour heute...


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. September 2013)

Ja, leider...


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. September 2013)

Die zwei Youngsters haben mich dann gestern mittag doch noch mal zu einer Ausfahrt in den Wald gelockt.
Erkenntnis:
1. es gibt wieder Pilze 
2. der Boden war doch schon ordentlich aufgeweicht 
3. die Birkenhainer wurde im unteren Bereich Ende Hohlweg bis Ausfahrt durch einen Harvester beackert 
4. die Räder, Hosen und Schuhe waren dann wieder mal top-versifft
5. ein Freerider ohne ausreichende Übersetzung und mit dicken Reifen bleibt bei diesem Untergund ohne Zutreten unmittelbar stehen

Gehe jetzt mal in die Pilze, vielleicht kann ich noch was fürs Mittagesen ergattern

Achja, gestern Abend noch den Rocky auf dem Bürgerfest getroffen


----------



## kammi_brk (11. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen!
Bin zurück aus dem Urlaub in Saalbach. Es gab Verluste...
Wer kann mir sagen wo ich Ersatzteile für Ghost bekomme? Der Dämpfer ist abgerissen 
Gruß
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (14. September 2013)

Muddy Mary Wetter...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (14. September 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Muddy Mary Wetter...


Für mich nicht ganz soo schlimm. Überhaupt keine Zeit.


----------



## Kulminator (14. September 2013)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Für mich nicht ganz soo schlimm. Überhaupt keine Zeit.



Du hast ohnehin Bikeverbot! Bei dir stehen andere Dinge auf Prio1 ...


----------



## bikebuster90 (14. September 2013)

also wetter ging, war heute wieder unterwegs  
nur leider hat mich der bock abgeschmissen, resultat platzwunde am knie fast bis auf die kniescheibe offen
somit war mal wieder ein krankenhaus aufenthalt fällig


----------



## Kulminator (15. September 2013)

liteville901 schrieb:


> also wetter ging, war heute wieder unterwegs
> nur leider hat mich der bock abgeschmissen, resultat platzwunde am knie fast bis auf die kniescheibe offen
> somit war mal wieder ein krankenhaus aufenthalt fällig



dann gute Besserung, du Glückspilz. 
Hätte auch schlimmer kommen können ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. September 2013)

Herbst = Depressionszeit 

Habe das Rollenradl wieder aufgebockt, mit Ausblick auf den PC-Monitor (dort laufen dann Filme aus sonnigen Bikertagen)

Gestern wenigstens mal dazu gekommen das neue Eisenschwein auszufahren, da hat es mal 4 Stunden nicht geregnet (obwohl im Spessart hats um die Mittagszeit schön gekübelt) und wir haben dann nasse Pilze geerntet.


----------



## Kulminator (16. September 2013)

Das neue Eisenschwein?


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. September 2013)

Naja, unsere Tochter ist 18 und hat ein 51 Jahre altes Eisenschwein und ich bin 51 und habe ein 18 Jahre altes Eisenschwein.

Ich kann die Finger vom basteln net lassen.

Das Teil läuft ganz ordentlich, so ohne Schaltung. Obwohl, an der Ampel schalte ich kurz zurück und dann sie ab die Luzie.
Vorbau noch vieeel zu lang, habe schon mal einen kurzen Syntace draufgepackt, ist schon viel sympathischer.


----------



## Kulminator (18. September 2013)

Die Wettervorhersage für Sa ist nicht schlecht. 
Wer kommt mit nach MIL ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (18. September 2013)

SA hätt ich schon mal wieder Böcke.
FR Abend in Concert  > ausschlaaafen (600, so gut es eben geht) und dann nach MIL. Trocken werd's net sei, aber gut


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. September 2013)

Concert ist ja erst die nächste Woche FR und Samstag 28.9. habe ich Inventur (leite meinen Bereich).
Also, diesen SA 21.9. bin ich am Start.
Es empfielt sich, die hier anzuziehen:





es ist satt nass auf den Wegen, kann ich euch flüstern, das schon mal die Erfahrungen von heute morgen auf dem Arbeitsweg.


----------



## urs86 (19. September 2013)

kammi_brk schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Bin zurück aus dem Urlaub in Saalbach. Es gab Verluste...
> Wer kann mir sagen wo ich Ersatzteile für Ghost bekomme? Der Dämpfer ist abgerissen
> Gruß
> Sascha



Servus 
Ein Ghost händler gibt es in hailer/meerholz 
Cycle point stock 
Hat auch ne Homepage


----------



## ml IX (19. September 2013)

Servus, 
Ghosthändler ist auch einer in Bad Soden Salmünster. BIKE - FREUND
Kann ich empfehlen. 

http://www.bikefreund.de/


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. September 2013)

SA, MIL bin ich dabei.


----------



## Kulminator (20. September 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> SA, MIL bin ich dabei.



Du warst eh fest gebucht. Sonst noch wer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (20. September 2013)

Wenn aus HU niemand mehr dazu stößt (Sofa ? ), dann nehme ich den Träger aufs Heck, packe Dich&Bike ein und wir holen den Ede ab.
Zeitvorstellungen?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. September 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wenn aus HU niemand mehr dazu stößt (Sofa ? ), dann nehme ich den Träger aufs Heck, packe Dich&Bike ein und wir holen den Ede ab.
> Zeitvorstellungen?


Bin leider SA raus.


----------



## bighitter (20. September 2013)

Waren von euch paar Jungs dabei die ich vor ca 3 Wochen zwischen Sulzbach und Obernau am SPD-Brückelchen getroffen habe? Hatte ein LV901 mit Boxxer dabei.


----------



## Kulminator (20. September 2013)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Bin leider SA raus.







Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wenn aus HU niemand mehr dazu stößt (Sofa ? ), dann nehme ich den Träger aufs Heck, packe Dich&Bike ein und wir holen den Ede ab.
> Zeitvorstellungen?



wenn ich direkt hinfahre, ist es weniger stressig für mich. Lass uns dort treffen. Bzgl. Uhrzeit bin ich völlig flexibel.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. September 2013)

Wenn ihr auf meine Kondition Rücksicht nehmt, dann bin auch auch mal wieder dabei. Erbitte Instruktionen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. September 2013)

Kombi: 1100 bei mir, 1147 MIL ?


----------



## Kulminator (20. September 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kombi: 1100 bei mir, 1147 MIL ?



Ok Sir... Schick dem Bruder bitte die Adresse..


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. September 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Ok Sir... Schick dem Bruder bitte die Adresse..



Ich harre der Dinge.


----------



## Kulminator (20. September 2013)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich harre der Dinge.



11:47 Uhr am Ende der Oberen Walldürner Straße.


----------



## Staanemer (20. September 2013)

Verlockend. Sonntage wäre besser. Gibt es für Sonntag eventuell ein kleines Grüppchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (20. September 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kombi: 1100 bei mir, 1147 MIL ?



Ja, passt!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. September 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


>



Ersten Samstag seit 3 Wochen Frei = Sa Familien Tag.
Sonntag dann 2-3 std. Lerngruppe. In knapp 2 Wochen große Prüfung. Arbeit ist stressig. Zur Zeit echt wenig Zeit. Wird sich aber auch wieder ändern.


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. September 2013)

Halte durch, mein Großer!!!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. September 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> 11:47 Uhr am Ende der Oberen Walldürner Straße.


----------



## Kulminator (21. September 2013)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


>



Fahr die Strasse bis du aus dem Ort rauskommst. Da warte ich auf dich. Oben gehts noch ein kurzes Stück durch den Wald...


----------



## MatzeZ (21. September 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir kennen uns noch nicht, aber bald möchte ich mal bei Euch mitfahren . 

Vorab möchte ich Euch noch hinweisen auf: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/09/03/lift-und-testtag-msf-frammersbach-3-strecken-geoeffnet/

Viele Grüße 
Matze


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. September 2013)

Jo, gerne - immer auf die Posts achten, wir machen aber üblicherweise keinen LMB/Eintrag.
Der Fahrschwerpunkt hat sich auch etwas verlagert, ob der schweren Trailbehinderungen im Stammrevier.

Heute wieder MIL1, das Männlein vom Mars kennengelernt...mit gutem Grip die Trails abgesurft.mit recht großer Wölfe-Besetzung 

Der große Steinpilz wurde als 95% tauglich befunden und ist mit gut 350gr verwertbarer Masse in der Lasagne verschwunden, welche die Dame des Hauses gerade am zubereiten war


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. September 2013)

MIL Trails gehen auch angefeuchtet gut, wobei die doch bessere Performance des MM vermisst wurde. Mal Magic checken.

Kombi hat den Größten...Steinpils Bayerns gefunden und net der Seehofer...

Den Helden der Vergangenheit sollte MIL auch gut gefallen, läßt sich auch sehr Konditions schonend gestalten.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (21. September 2013)

Habt ihr die HK Gäng getroffen? Laut meines Informaten waren sie heute mit ca. 7 Mann auch vor Ort. 
Nach dem 5 Oktober, sieht meine Welt auch erstmal wieder besser aus. Dann sollte ein gemeinsamer Ausritt wieder drinn sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (21. September 2013)

Nee, war extrem ruhig im Gelände. Da war ein einsamer Dirter, der den Q-Trail nach oben schob und dann noch mal ein verwirrter AMler, der nach oben schob.
Sonst nur ein paar ältere Damen und Wanderer unterwegs.

Wir habens dafür krachen lassen.
Kann Dir sagen, einhändig (in einer Hand den Steinpilz) die letzten Kilometer ohne Schalten mit ungünstiger Sattelstellunge im uphill& runter zu fahren hat mir den Schweiss fliessen lassen.

Wir drücken die Daumen!


----------



## chainsuck74 (21. September 2013)

`nabend oder guten Morgen zusammen!
Bin seit Dienstag zu Gast in Bad Soden Salmünster und habe mein Enduro im Gepäck.Ich suche Mitfahrgelegenheiten bzw.gerne auch Tips für schöne Enduro/Trailtouren.Vor drei Jahren war ich mal am Feldberg/Taunus und habe den Tag in positiver Erinnerung...
Bleibe noch bis 8.10. hier und habe die Wochenenden sowie in der Woche ab ca.15 Uhr(am 26.9.sogar schon ab Mittag..)Zeit,kenne mich aber null aus in Eurem Revier...
Würde mich freuen,wenn sich `ne gemeinsame Tour ergibt!
Gute Nacht!

P.S.: fährt jemand von Euch hin und wieder mal nach Beerfelden,bzw.am 3.10. zum dortigen Endurorennen?


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. September 2013)

Aufstehen, Mitbürger und ab ins Wahllokal!

Kreuz abwerfen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. September 2013)

Yes Sir, Masterchief...

Sofa, Dein Informant... nennt der sich Deep Throat...?


----------



## Kulminator (22. September 2013)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Habt ihr die HK Gäng getroffen? Laut meines Informaten waren sie heute mit ca. 7 Mann auch vor Ort.



die waren vor 2 Wochen dort - laut meines Informanten ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. September 2013)

Was für'n endgeiles Wetter, heute.
Ideal für das Arbeitsweg-Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (24. September 2013)

Da hatte einer ne richtig gute Idee...
...das toppt meine bisherigen Experimente mit der GoPro


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. September 2013)

Mal was anderes... 

Magic Mary nirgends lieferbar ?


----------



## Kulminator (27. September 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Mal was anderes...
> 
> Magic Mary nirgends lieferbar ?



frühestens wohl erst unterm Baum am 24ten?


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. September 2013)

Morche Inventur, abends Oktoberfestbier. Mal sehen, wieviel es zum schädeln braucht .
Sonntag gehts grobstollig in den Forst


----------



## Mtb Ede (27. September 2013)

Sonntag HK ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. September 2013)

Ja, machemer!


----------



## MTB-1988 (27. September 2013)

Lang genug mitgelesen - ab Ende nächster Woche (erstmal am SO in Urlaub) will ich jetzt ma euch anschließen. Ihr habt ja sicher noch ein paar Plätze frei 
Gebt einfach mal durch wenn Ihr Richtung HK fahrt, wohne in der Nähe..


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. September 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Sonntag HK ?



Meistää, wann sollst losgehen? 1230B8?
Hatte mich gestern nicht so top gefühlt, aber heute ists gut


----------



## Mtb Ede (29. September 2013)

Kombi: bin bisschen spät dran, besser 1300B8.


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. September 2013)

Ok, 1300 geht klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (29. September 2013)

Suuper Ausfahrt mit Ede im Heimatrevier bei Kaiserwetter.

Darauf ein Oktoberfestbier !


----------



## Mtb Ede (29. September 2013)

Auch wenn der grüne Mann die ursprüngliche Streckenführung des geheimen HK-Trails geändert hat, hat es viel Spass gemacht mal wieder am HK zu fahren.

Nächste Ausfahrt ist für den 03.10. angestrebt zu einem Ort der mit M beginnt und mit 1 aufhört.

Kombi: Prost !


----------



## Marc555 (30. September 2013)

Gestern bei besagtem Kaiserwetter erstmal die neue Raceline in Beerfelden getestet und Nik die Roadgap-Premiere beschert. 
Die Bilder entstanden am neuen Holzsprung vor der Raceline-Wall.


----------



## Bohlig (1. Oktober 2013)

Hallo


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Oktober 2013)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Gestern bei besagtem Kaiserwetter erstmal die neue Raceline in Beerfelden getestet und Nik die Roadgap-Premiere beschert.
> Die Bilder entstanden am neuen Holzsprung vor der Raceline-Wall.



Wie ich sehe, alle wieder wohlauf und mit Vollgas unterwegs 

Das hier ist allerdings auch "stilbildend" 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O46HJbbIWlA"]EPIC FAIL CHATEL, FRANCE 2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## bikebuster90 (1. Oktober 2013)

dort in chatel war ich auch dieses jahr, natürlich sollte man sich vorher die strecke begutachten & nicht einfach blind reinfahren, vielleicht haben sie daraus gelernt


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Oktober 2013)

Bin i.d.R. der Einzige, der da mitmacht  da ich sowieso "immer" fahre. Kann mich gerne auch einem Team anschliessen, dann haben alle was davon.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (2. Oktober 2013)

bei euch die woche ne biketour geplant wo man sich anchliessen kann/ bzw nightride geplant?


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Oktober 2013)

Wir können getrost eine





für unser Heimatrevier anzünden. 

Heute auf Alleinetour gewesen und weitere Zerstörungen / Sperrungen feststellen müssen. Nordabfahrt ist nicht mehr, Nordost auch stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Habe mich dann mit letzter Kraft zum Heulen auf die gegenüberliegende Seite hochgeschraubt. Lediglich die teilbeschädigte BH hat mir noch etwas Trost spenden können.

Revier ist tot, es lebe das neue Revier. R.I.P.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (4. Oktober 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wir können getrost eine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ist wohl an der Zeit für einen Neuanfang ?


----------



## greendany (4. Oktober 2013)

Wo genau kann man denn nicht mehr fahren?
Die Woche war ja auch ein Artikel in der Zeitung dazu. Mich nervt diese einseitige Meinungsmache und die Aussagen des Försters über die Drohungen die im Internet an ihn gerichtet wurden...


----------



## Bohlig (4. Oktober 2013)

hab gelesen dass förster und jäger in hessen gern mal ne anzeige machen?


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. Oktober 2013)

Da war wohl "Das Gespräch" eher kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Oktober 2013)

Bohlig schrieb:


> hab gelesen dass förster und jäger in hessen gern mal ne anzeige machen?



Es war in Bayern.
Am Berg standen gestern auch deutlich sichtbar Forstfahrzeuge auf Wegen.
Habe mich bürgerlich-brav verhalten.
Es sprang niemand mit Flinte aus dem Gebüsch aber erwartet hatte ich es schon


----------



## Kulminator (5. Oktober 2013)

greendany schrieb:


> Wo genau kann man denn nicht mehr fahren?
> Die Woche war ja auch ein Artikel in der Zeitung dazu. Mich nervt diese einseitige Meinungsmache und die Aussagen des Försters über die Drohungen die im Internet an ihn gerichtet wurden...



Hast du den Artikel noch? Scan ihn ein und schick ihn uns. 
Ede, die Veranstaltung wurde doch kurzfristig abgesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Oktober 2013)

Kulmi, muss ich mir Sorgen machen? 703, Anfall von seniler Bettflucht? Die Zeit ist sonst nur mir vorbehalten.

Heute bei feinstem Schietwetter mache ich Innendienst. Marmeladen kochen bis die Töpfe rauchen und was das Leergut hergibt.


----------



## Kulminator (5. Oktober 2013)

Kombi, alles gut. Musst dir keine Sorgen machen...


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Oktober 2013)

Kulmi, laut Big T. aus A. den wir am 29.09. am HK getroffen hatten hat es ein Gespräch gegeben. Der grüne Mann war gegen alles.


----------



## migges (5. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Spessartwölfe,ich Glaub hier steht so zimlich das neuste drin.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=647101#post10988914


----------



## Climax_66 (5. Oktober 2013)

migges schrieb:


> Hallo Spessartwölfe,ich Glaub hier steht so zimlich das neuste drin.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=647101#post10988914



Der Zeitungsartikel tut das was er soll. 

Falls man sich mal wieder trifft und wenns in der neuen Heimat ist, erzähl ich euch, was jetzt wirklich ist und wie es eventuell weiter geht, weil der weitere Fortgang wird erst noch intern entschieden.


----------



## Bohlig (6. Oktober 2013)

Kann man euch ma treffen und das ganze ma fahren?


----------



## Kulminator (6. Oktober 2013)

Bohlig schrieb:


> Kann man euch ma treffen und das ganze ma fahren?



ja klar - die offenen Strecken gerne.  Cu im Nicolaithread ...


----------



## greendany (7. Oktober 2013)

Bin die Tage mal zu Fuß oben gewesen, sieht soweit alles Fahrbar aus. Die Baumkronen sind größtenteils aus dem Weg geräumt worden.


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Oktober 2013)

Schöne Ernte :





Fatalii heissen die und tun richtig weh. Das ist der Hornissenstich unter den Chilis. Verarbeitung geht nur mit Handschuhen. Meine Aji Pinapple Chilis mit Schärfegrad 7 sind dagegen harmlos, kann man so einigermassen wegknuspern - zumidest eine.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Oktober 2013)

Sehen auf dem Bild harmlos aus. Was macht man damit? Doch sicher kein einfaches Chili. Und wie löscht man am besten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greendany (9. Oktober 2013)

Antworten auf den Artikel: 

Gesendet von meinem LT30p mit Tapatalk-4 now Free


----------



## Kulminator (9. Oktober 2013)

greendany schrieb:


> Antworten auf den Artikel:
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LT30p mit Tapatalk-4 now Free



Danke. Der Artikel ist gut geschrieben.


----------



## greendany (9. Oktober 2013)

Hier der andere


Gesendet von meinem LT30p mit Tapatalk-4 now Free


----------



## greendany (9. Oktober 2013)

So jetzt

Gesendet von meinem LT30p mit Tapatalk-4 now Free


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Oktober 2013)

Well done 

Bin mal gespannt, was Stadt, Forst & Pächter dagegen halten.


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Oktober 2013)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Sehen auf dem Bild harmlos aus. Was macht man damit? Doch sicher kein einfaches Chili. Und wie löscht man am besten?



Aussehen verrät nichts. Allein, wenn die ätherischen Öle sich beim aufschneiden verbreiten... 
Gebrauch: Trocknen, pulverisieren, in eine Gewürzmühle laden und ins Essen mahlen. Dosiert & nur, wenn sensible Damen nicht mitessen. Ein gewisses Training und Schmerztoleranz braucht's schon. 
Löschen nicht notwendig (bei Schmerztoleranz), sonst Milch, Jogurt oder Brot.


----------



## greendany (9. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ich das nächste mal da bin ( ab. Ca 25.10.) können wir uns dann mal auf ne Runde am hk treffen? Bin mir nichtmal sicher ob ich alle trails kenne. Bin trotz nur ca. 15 min Fahrzeit bis zum Haus nicht oft da oben.

Gesendet von meinem LT30p mit Tapatalk-4 now Free


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Oktober 2013)

Ab 25. kann man auch wieder mit mir rechnen 
Fahre ja dort auch schon ein paar Jahre und kenne immer noch nicht alles wie ich am 3.10. merken musste.


----------



## Kulminator (11. Oktober 2013)

Morgen jemand unterwegs? Muss vormittags Winterreifen aufziehen. Danach hätte ich Zeit. Evtl MIL, wenn es nicht zu spät wird? Ansonsten HK?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bohlig (11. Oktober 2013)

sorry, wollte ja mal mit fahren aber bei mir wird es wohl die nächsten monate nix mehr...


----------



## Kulminator (12. Oktober 2013)

Bohlig schrieb:


> sorry, wollte ja mal mit fahren aber bei mir wird es wohl die nächsten monate nix mehr...



Jetzt erzähl, was passiert ist?


----------



## Bohlig (12. Oktober 2013)

schaltwerk und umwerfer verbogen, reifen platt, felge krumm, bremse hinten schlauch abgerissen
teile sind schon bestellt, saint un xt
mir gehts gut, bissl deprimiert


----------



## Climax_66 (12. Oktober 2013)

Servus Leute ich weiß nicht ob ihr es schon mitbekommen habt, aber bitte befahrt nicht mehr den Secret am HK.
Wir haben uns jetzt zusammengeschlossen und wollen eine Lösung für die Zukunft.
 Um etwas zu erreichen und die Lage zu verbessern wäre dies für die Zukunft sehr wichtig, hier eine offizielle Vorab Info ein ausfürliches Statement wird folgen hierfür bedarf es aber noch ein paar Gespräche und Termine. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=647101&page=2
Gruß vom Kamm


----------



## Kulminator (12. Oktober 2013)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Servus Leute ich weiß nicht ob ihr es schon mitbekommen habt, aber bitte befahrt nicht mehr den Secret am HK.
> Wir haben uns jetzt zusammengeschlossen und wollen eine Lösung für die Zukunft.
> Um etwas zu erreichen und die Lage zu verbessern wäre dies für die Zukunft sehr wichtig, hier eine offizielle Vorab Info ein ausfürliches Statement wird folgen hierfür bedarf es aber noch ein paar Gespräche und Termine. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=647101&page=2
> Gruß vom Kamm



 no prob. Lässt sich einrichten. Mit meinem momentanen Konditionsstand komme ich eh nicht bis zum HK.

Heute hat es nur für eine kurze Runde rund um die Barbarossa gereicht. Trotz einsetzendem Regen und Schmuddelwetter endlich mal wieder draussen gewesen. Nur schade, dass keiner mit gekommen ist.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. Oktober 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> no prob. Lässt sich einrichten. Mit meinem momentanen Konditionsstand komme ich eh nicht bis zum HK.
> 
> Heute hat es nur für eine kurze Runde rund um die Barbarossa gereicht. Trotz einsetzendem Regen und Schmuddelwetter endlich mal wieder draussen gewesen. Nur schade, dass keiner mit gekommen ist.


Müsste auch mal was für meine Fitness und Fettness machen. Bin aber bei dem Wetter und den Stress vorher recht unmotiviert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (13. Oktober 2013)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Müsste auch mal was für meine Fitness und Fettness machen. Bin aber bei dem Wetter und den Stress vorher recht unmotiviert



Ist es nun geschafft? Alles Prüfungen vorbei? Gut gelaufen?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. Oktober 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Ist es nun geschafft? Alles Prüfungen vorbei? Gut gelaufen?


Nein. Eine von 3 ist geschafft. Aber jetzt erstmal bis Juni wieder ein wenig ruhe. Ergebnisse bekomme ich aber erst noch. Dürfte aber geklappt haben.
Das Wetter und die abgefu**ten Nachrichten vom Kamm lassen meine Motivation sinken.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Oktober 2013)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Servus Leute ich weiß nicht ob ihr es schon mitbekommen habt, aber bitte befahrt nicht mehr den Secret am HK.
> Wir haben uns jetzt zusammengeschlossen und wollen eine Lösung für die Zukunft.
> Um etwas zu erreichen und die Lage zu verbessern wäre dies für die Zukunft sehr wichtig, hier eine offizielle Vorab Info ein ausfürliches Statement wird folgen hierfür bedarf es aber noch ein paar Gespräche und Termine. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=647101&page=2
> Gruß vom Kamm



Nachdem ich gestern die Rampage-Übertragung gesehen habe, muss ich sagen, dass dagegen alle Pfade am Kamm nur langweilige Radwege sind.  Lohnt sich also nicht die zu fahren.


----------



## Kulminator (14. Oktober 2013)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nachdem ich gestern die Rampage-Übertragung gesehen habe, muss ich sagen, dass dagegen alle Pfade am Kamm nur langweilige Radwege sind.  Lohnt sich also nicht die zu fahren.



Jedes Jahr das gleiche nach der Rampage


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Oktober 2013)

Naja, ein 72 ft. Roadgap oberhalb von Wasserlos oder ein 15 Meter Drop in die Michelbacher Weinberge setzt doch so manche Erdbewegung voraus. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es ein solches Trailangebot am Kamm geben wird ist dann doch eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Kulminator (14. Oktober 2013)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Naja, ein 72 ft. Roadgap oberhalb von Wasserlos oder ein 15 Meter Drop in die Michelbacher Weinberge setzt doch so manche Erdbewegung voraus. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es ein solches Trailangebot am Kamm geben wird ist dann doch eher unwahrscheinlich.



Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass einer den flippt, halte ich für eher gering. So what...


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. Oktober 2013)

SA biken ?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Oktober 2013)

Samstag geht's gegen die Clubberer.[forza_sge]
Sonntag wäre ich aber mal wieder dabei.


----------



## Kulminator (18. Oktober 2013)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Samstag geht's gegen die Clubberer.[forza_sge]
> Sonntag wäre ich aber mal wieder dabei.



Schreibt sich das nicht so: Glubberer ?


----------



## Bohlig (18. Oktober 2013)

am Sonntag ist in MIL Laubritter, weiss jemand was genaueres und wo?
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (19. Oktober 2013)

Scheint ne Veranstaltung der Locals zu sein. http://www.mountainbike-miltenberg.de/index.php/termine-mainmenu-15/50-tour-mit-gaesten-rund-um-miltenberg-20-10-2013


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. Oktober 2013)

Heute mal wieder HK. Der Trail der dort am meisten Spass macht, ist in einem gutem Zustand, und hat unter Mithilfe des Forstes einen neuen Einstieg zu Abschnitt 2 bekommen. Abschnitt 3 und 4 haben einen neuen Verbindungstrail bekommen, und im letzten Abschnitt wurde sogar die ursprüngliche Line wieder hergestellt. Dort fand heute auch eine Foto Session von Unbekannten in voller DH Montur statt.
Wer wohl die ganzen Akteure dort sind?

Wenn das Wetter morgen wieder so Sahne ist geht es mal zur Hohen Warte.


----------



## hellfish7 (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich wäre morgen auch mal wieder mit dabei. Wohin soll es denn gehen?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (19. Oktober 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder HK. Der Trail der dort am meisten Spass macht, ist in einem gutem Zustand, und hat unter Mithilfe des Forstes einen neuen Einstieg zu Abschnitt 2 bekommen. Abschnitt 3 und 4 haben einen neuen Verbindungstrail bekommen, und im letzten Abschnitt wurde sogar die ursprüngliche Line wieder hergestellt. Dort fand heute auch eine Foto Session von Unbekannten in voller DH Montur statt.
> Wer wohl die ganzen Akteure dort sind?
> 
> Wenn das Wetter morgen wieder so Sahne ist geht es mal zur Hohen Warte.


Hört sich so an, als würde der Forst die Strecke sperren um alleinigen spaß daran zu haben.


----------



## Kulminator (20. Oktober 2013)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter morgen wieder so Sahne ist geht es mal zur Hohen Warte.



Sieht so aus, als ob das Wetter zur Primetime schwächelt ?  Böcke hätte ich schon. Schaun wir nochmal so gegen 11 Uhr und entscheiden dann?


----------



## hellfish7 (20. Oktober 2013)

Auch wenn das Wetter nicht so perfekt ist, wäre ich dabei, allerdings hab ich keine ahnung wo die Hohe warte ist. Wo würde man sich denn treffen?


----------



## Kulminator (20. Oktober 2013)

Wetter ist kagge. ich bin raus. 
Hohe Warte ist im Räuberspessart - also hinter Aschaffenburg


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. Oktober 2013)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Hört sich so an, als würde der Forst die Strecke sperren um alleinigen spaß daran zu haben.



Wahrscheinlich war der DHler der Förster...


----------



## Bohlig (20. Oktober 2013)

nach meinem unfreiwilligen stop letzter woche, 
schaltwerk kettenblatt kette kefü schnellspanner gewechselt
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1496836?in=user http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1496837?in=user
und dann bei probefahrt noch im hof schlauch hinten geplatzt 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1496835?in=user


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Oktober 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Schreibt sich das nicht so: Glubberer ?



Ist doch egal, war jedenfalls ein Sch...spiel. Donnerstag geht's in der EL schon wieder weiter.


----------



## Kulminator (24. Oktober 2013)

Sa halb zwölf hab ich ein Date in MIL


----------



## Bohlig (24. Oktober 2013)

nur du und dein bike oder doch was weibliches?


----------



## Kulminator (24. Oktober 2013)

Bohlig schrieb:


> nur du und dein bike oder doch was weibliches?



Nix weibliches ...


----------



## Climax_66 (24. Oktober 2013)

Bohlig schrieb:


> nur du und dein bike oder doch was weibliches?


 Date mit Sex, Drugs and Rock´n Roll


----------



## Kulminator (24. Oktober 2013)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Date mit Sex, Drugs and Rock´n Roll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (25. Oktober 2013)

servus, bin wieder im lande ! wass issen mit nightride nächste woche ? werd mit dem Agresti Enduro am start sein !


----------



## Kulminator (25. Oktober 2013)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Date mit Sex, Drugs and Rock´n Roll



Mitfeiern erlaubt, Eintritt frei, Voranmeldung nicht erforderlich ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Oktober 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Mitfeiern erlaubt, Eintritt frei, Voranmeldung nicht erforderlich ...



Wann, wo, wer, wie, was?


----------



## Kulminator (25. Oktober 2013)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wann, wo, wer, wie, was?



Wer viel fragt ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Oktober 2013)

Jajajaja, iss ja gut.
Halb zwölf am bekannten Parkplatz?


----------



## Kulminator (25. Oktober 2013)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Jajajaja, iss ja gut.
> Halb zwölf am bekannten Parkplatz?



Du fragst schon wieder ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Oktober 2013)

Melde mich zurück








...kurz vor dem tödlichen Fangschuss auf das Ziel...bei den San-Buschleuten in der Kalahari.

Habe durchaus Bock morgen zu biken - in Unterfranken wie ich es verstehe. Muss mir aber morgen früh noch mal mein geschundenes Knie ansehen und entscheide dann - Info kommt per Post.


----------



## Kulminator (25. Oktober 2013)

Also morgen 1130 am Schützenhaus in MIL...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Oktober 2013)

Na also, geht doch.


----------



## Kulminator (25. Oktober 2013)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Na also, geht doch.



Musst nur fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Oktober 2013)

Klappt heute doch nicht, ist mir peinlich. Aber der Muskelkater nach der gestrigen Kaminholzsession lässt mich sehr alt aussehen. Da hätte ich in MIL heute keinen Spaß. Sorry.


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Oktober 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Musst nur fragen



Fahren wir mit einem Auto nach MIL oder getrennt?
Knie ist zwar nicht perfekt, muss aber gehen.


----------



## Kulminator (26. Oktober 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Fahren wir mit einem Auto nach MIL oder getrennt?
> Knie ist zwar nicht perfekt, muss aber gehen.



Du kommst mit... Cool. 
Bin nun aber zu spät dran und muss zusehen, dass ich noch rechtzeitig fertig werde. Treffen uns dort, ok?


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Oktober 2013)

Ok, am Parkplatz.

_Ede ?_


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Oktober 2013)

Ich packe hier grade zusammen und da draussen schiffts wie 'Zau


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Oktober 2013)

Lekker Pad!

Mit dem Präsi und Kulmi bei Biergartenwetter am Tobis-Trail


----------



## Kulminator (26. Oktober 2013)

War wieder richtig genial heute. Top Wetter und die Trails in gutem Zustand. Zufriedenheit übermannt mich ...


----------



## bikebuster90 (28. Oktober 2013)

tachen auch mal wieder da, habe nun für das 901 ersatz bekommen, falls jemand interesse hat an einem liteville 601 mk2 in L mit vivid air kann sich gerne bei mir melden


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. Oktober 2013)

...habe ja schon eins, trotzdem Danke.

Kagg-Tag, die Kagg-Bratzen betteln an der Haustür (Halloween - das hätten wir uns mal nach dem Krieg getraut ) und der Nachbar hat mir den Aussenspiegel an der Kutsche abgefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (1. November 2013)

...wenigstens weißt Du, wer es war.


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. November 2013)

Wenn ich mir den Forecast für morgen anschaue, bleibe ich 1. im Bett, 2. bringe den Laubabfall weg, 3. gehe auf den Markt, 4. koche Marmelade, 5. pack das Freak von der Rolle (massive Defekte), 6. pack das Eisenschwein auf die Rolle, 7. kümmere mich um den Aussenspiegel usw.
Das wird ein gaanz maues Wochenende


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. November 2013)

Genossen!

1A Kaggwedder da draussen.
Werde die Rolle bemühen.

Ansonsten auch alles kagge, Spülmaschine, Waschmaschine und kleines Auto gleichzeitig kaport, das zehrt gewaltig am Sparstrumpf. Und die dt. Industrie jubelt deswegen - und nur deswegen - über einen Absatzrekord Anfang November


----------



## bikebuster90 (6. November 2013)

ach das wetter geht mit der richtigen kleidung   
gestern abend eine runde auf'm hk gedreht (3,5h unterwegs)


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. November 2013)

liteville901 schrieb:


> ach das wetter geht mit der richtigen kleidung
> gestern abend eine runde auf'm hk gedreht (3,5h unterwegs)



Tja, wenn man erst um 1900 von der Arbeit nach Hause kommt ist die Luft schon ziemlich raus...plus den Trouble mit dem ausgefallenem Equipment


----------



## Kulminator (6. November 2013)

Kombi, ich schmeiss ne Runde Mitleid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebuster90 (6. November 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Tja, wenn man erst um 1900 von der Arbeit nach Hause kommt ist die Luft schon ziemlich raus...plus den Trouble mit dem ausgefallenem Equipment



hehe, bin erst um 18:00 uhr losgefahren & war wieder um 21:30 uhr daheim, davor hatte ich auch uni  
habe auch viel um die ohren, irgendwann muss man halt mal raus, sonst dreh ich noch durch


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. November 2013)

Gartenarbeit kann auch sehr entspannend sein. [clown]


----------



## Kulminator (9. November 2013)

Wie der Regen vorbei war zu einer kurzen Runde um die Grünen Seen aufgebrochen. Mit ein paar Umwegen dann doch 2 Std unterwegs gewesen. Bike und Reiter sehen aus wied dSau...


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. November 2013)

Dito, als der Regen vorbei war (und ich ein Autochen gekauft hatte) habe ich mit der Gartenarbeit begonnen (Winterfest machen...) und mich dann um 1500 doch noch mal entschieden rauszufahren. War seehr schön:





Als ich dann nach Hause fuhr sah ich das alte kleine Autochen mit Warnblinkanlage & endgültig das Leben ausgehaucht bei der Preussag stehen. Frauchen verzweifelt danaben. Das war's dann wohl mit dem Vehikel


----------



## Kulminator (9. November 2013)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1510928]
	
[/URL]

Kaum zu glauben, dass wir schon im November sind...


----------



## Kulminator (11. November 2013)

Heute ne Schulung gehabt und noch vor Einbruch der Dämmerung heimgekommen. Dann noch bei Tageslicht aufs Bike und in die Bulau zum NR. Dabei 3 Dinge festgestellt:
- muss mich erst wieder an die schnell eintretende Dunkelheit gewöhnen
- Hans Dampf sind kagge bei aufgeweichten mit Blättern überzogenen Böden und
- die kleine Magicshine begeistert auch im dritten Jahr noch...


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. November 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> [url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1510928]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Kaum zu glauben, dass wir schon im November sind...



Schönes Foto 

Morgen früh gehts wieder aufs Bike. Leute, es ist schon rischdischsaggkalt 
Arbeitsrad wird jetzt erst mal nicht mehr geputzt, da muss noch mehr Dreck drauf.


----------



## Kulminator (12. November 2013)

Na Kombi, wie fühlen sich Temperaturen um den Nullpunkt an? Brrrrr


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. November 2013)

Ooch, ging eigentlich. Würde ich allerdings den Weg nicht genau kennen hätte ich mich bestimmt verfahren oder was angefahren. Es sollte einen Scheibenwischer für die Brille geben  da ist so viel Wasser in der Luft dass man nichts mehr sieht, vor Allem wenn man die Lupine auf dem Helm hat.
Kälte war erträglich, ist ja nur die Frage der Jacke.

Und, ich muss was mit den Reifen tun, nach einer Vollbremsung bin ich saftig geschlittert.


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. November 2013)

Schaunmermal. ob das mit unserem neuen Autochen auch geht

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUO-lPubXeI"]NEED FOR SPEED: KEN BLOCK'S GYMKHANA SIXÂ -- ULTIMATE GYMKHANA GRID COURSE - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. November 2013)

Der Reifenhändler deines Vertrauens wird sich freuen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. November 2013)

Genossen!

Forecast für Samstag: 0 - 8 Grad, 10% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit.

Ich bin auf dem Rad. Gerne noch mal die Mö1, tourig.


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. November 2013)

Das kommt gut 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPVRU7jSYkQ"]How To Be A Mountain Biker - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Kulminator (14. November 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Genossen!
> 
> Forecast für Samstag: 0 - 8 Grad, 10% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit.
> 
> Ich bin auf dem Rad. Gerne noch mal die Mö1, tourig.



@ Commandante: leider negativ dieses WE...


----------



## Climax_66 (17. November 2013)

Servus Leute, am Alzenauer Weihnachtsmarkt wollen wir ein kleinen Ausritt machen übern Kamm, als Vorglüher für die Tobsens Bike Store Geburtstagsparty die dann um 20 Uhr startet.  Der Ride ist von 14-17 Uhr geplant danach Heim duschen umziehen Mutti einpacken und auf den Weihnachtsmarkt, dann auf die Party in der Bike Store Kantine. Wenn ihr Bock habt........


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. November 2013)

Hört sich gut an - an welchem Tag steigt die Sause?


----------



## Climax_66 (17. November 2013)

Samstag


----------



## Kulminator (17. November 2013)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Samstag



Am 30.11....


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. November 2013)

Naa, ihr Easton-Radsatznutzer...was macht das Lagerspiel am HR / Kasette???
Zelebriere grade einen netten Bastelabend im Keller bei einem Rauchbier und fettigen Fingern...habe aber alles im Griff, Lösung in unmittelbarer Reichweite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (21. November 2013)

Schon wieder Was mit den Havocs? Berichte mal, wo ich hinschauen muss?


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. November 2013)

Mir fiel auf, dass die Kasette auf dem Freilaufkörper schwabbelt.
Alles auseinander, der Freilaufkörper trennt sich aber nur unwillig vom Kasetten-Spider. Schön säubern, innen & aussen, Lager sind o.k., Freilaufgehäuse glattschleifen (da sind ordentliche Spuren außen in der Verzahnung, wenn man so wie ich wie ein Ochs hintritt), wieder fetten, Z'sammbauen, fetten aussen nicht vergessen usw. Lager zusammenstecken, Einbau - passt. Fazit: der M1-Freilaufkörper ist eine Schwachstelle der Havoc-Nabe. Verschraubt wird da auch nichts das ist nur von einem O-Ring an Ort & Stelle gehalten. Damit schön leicht aber auch net so haltbar wie ein Stahl-Freilauf.

Hier gibts auch noch gute Anweisungen incl. Videos

http://www.eastoncycling.com/en-us/how-to-videos


----------



## Kulminator (23. November 2013)

Moin, heute jemand im Wald? Bin mal so gegen 12 Uhr an der B8...


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. November 2013)

Habe heute das kleine Autochen abgeholt  - um 12er war ich noch nicht zu Hause. Einmal darf geraten werden, wie das Kennzeichen lautet.
Dennoch bin ich noch mal kurzentschlossen auf den Bock, wie immer, Vorsatz "bissl rumfaaan". Wie ging es aus, nach der ersten Matschkuhle > immer schön rein in die Pampe. Zum Schluss waren es dann doch einige km.: Kahl > Hörstein > langes Elend hoch > über die Hohler Chaussee > rüber zum Berg > und tatsächlich einen nicht gesperrten Klasse Track runtergesurft > BH und ab nach Hause. Alles in Allem - TOP


----------



## Kulminator (23. November 2013)

War heute wieder voll im Wald. Da hätten wir uns beinahe getroffen. Kennzeichen: ich tippe auf LV 601?


----------



## Kulminator (24. November 2013)

Alleine fahren ist schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (24. November 2013)

Das ist aber gut zu lesen, dass doch noch welche auf dem Bock Unterwegs sind 
Bei mir hat sich wieder der Stress breit gemacht Und meine Innere Motivation ist auch im Keller.

Kombi, denke ein LV301


----------



## bikebuster90 (24. November 2013)

so wochenende ist gelungen, gestern 4x hk und heute 5x in miltenberg hoch, läuft, super wetter


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Dezember 2013)

Heute jemand bei einer unaufgeregten Runde dabei? Schniefe flaut ab, fange auf schlechtem Trainingsstand an.


----------



## Kulminator (7. Dezember 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> ... fange auf schlechtem Trainingsstand an.



ja ja , wieder tiefstapeln, Cheffe? 

ich habe noch Bettruhe und Schonkost verordnet


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. Dezember 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Heute jemand bei einer unaufgeregten Runde dabei? Schniefe flaut ab, fange auf schlechtem Trainingsstand an.



Habe heute Handwerker im Haus , bis ca 14, 15 hundert.


----------



## Igetyou (7. Dezember 2013)

Könnte erst ab 13:30-14:00 aus HU starten


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Dezember 2013)

Lasst mal gut sein! Ich war mal ne Stunde vor der Tür, auf dem Markt. Es war lausig und mir gehts auch nicht grade blendend :-*


----------



## Igetyou (7. Dezember 2013)

Okay!!
Evtl. Sonntags?


----------



## Kulminator (7. Dezember 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Okay!!
> Evtl. Sonntags?



ich würde, wenn ich dürfte


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Dezember 2013)

Haste etwa wieder schlecht fritierte (oder frisierte?) Seegurken in Taiwan gegessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (7. Dezember 2013)

solange ich nicht weiss, ob die Seegurke tierisch oder pflanzlich ist, rühr ich die Dinger nicht an.


----------



## Kulminator (10. Dezember 2013)

endlich mal wieder ein Nightride  Bodenverhältnisse und Temperaturen definitiv biketauglich. Müssen wir nächste Woche wiederholen.


----------



## Igetyou (10. Dezember 2013)

Auf jeden Fall!
Nächste Woche Mo oder Di 18:00 oder 18:30 at west station


----------



## Kulminator (11. Dezember 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall!
> Nächste Woche Mo oder Di 18:00 oder 18:30 at west station



Nächste Woche mit 4000lm im Wald? Oder 4200lm?


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Dezember 2013)

Einfach zuu viel los, im Moment 
Biken ist aktuell für mich nicht machbar


----------



## Igetyou (11. Dezember 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Nächste Woche mit 4000lm im Wald? Oder 4200lm?


 
Auf jeden Fall mit mehr Licht!!


----------



## Kulminator (11. Dezember 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall mit mehr Licht!!



Hol dir die Magicshine... Es gibt nix besseres für das Geld


----------



## Kulminator (13. Dezember 2013)

alles Gute, "alter" Weggefährte...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. Dezember 2013)

Ede Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich schließe mich an und wir (B&J&F) wünschen Dir, Ede, alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Dezember 2013)

"Ein Jahr ist rum, Mensch bist du gross geworn ich haett dich ja fastgarnet mehr
Erkannt!"
"Hoer net uff de Vater un sei albernes Geschwaetz un geb jetzt deinerMutter mal
Die Hand!"
"Ich bin von obbedruebber und habs heut grad gehoert, hab mir gedacht,ich lad
Mich einfach ein."
"Un ich, ich bin sein Kumpel, ich bin halt mal so mit, ich trink 'n hmmmm ..
Trockne weisse Wein..."

"Whow oh whow, so schicke Leute hier - da such ich mir was schoenesraus!"
"Ei wo is dann das Geburtstagskind, ich hab was mitgebracht,
E Stueckche Seif, des hatt ich noch zu Haus!"

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag
Alles Gute wuensch ich dir
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag
Alles Gute wuensch ich dir

"Der Pappa hat gesagt, obwohl du bloede bist, sollen wir dir trotzdem
Gratulieren"
"Oh Mann ist mir das peinlich und ich hab auch kein Geschenk, wiewaer's, du
Kannst mir einfach eine schmieren?"

"Oede Fete hier, kein Frauenmaterial...komm leg doch mal 'n Pornovideoein!"
"Also so ein ordinaerer Kerl, wer hat dann den bestellt?"
"Alles Gute wuenscht der Karnevalverein!!"

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag
Alles Gute wuensch ich dir
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag
Alles Gute wuensch ich dir


----------



## Igetyou (13. Dezember 2013)

Alles Gute!!


Fährt jemand Sa oder So ne Tour?


----------



## Kulminator (13. Dezember 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Alles Gute!!
> 
> 
> Fährt jemand Sa oder So ne Tour?



Die noch bikende Hanauer Gesellschaft trifft sich morgen um 11:30 Uhr in HU an der Kinzigbrücke für einen Gefechtseinsatz am Alzenauer "Naherholungsgebiet". Verstärkung erwünscht.


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Dezember 2013)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Die noch bikende Hanauer Gesellschaft trifft sich morgen um 11:30 Uhr in HU an der Kinzigbrücke für einen Gefechtseinsatz am Alzenauer "Naherholungsgebiet". Verstärkung erwünscht.



Na denn, trefft Euch mal...top Wetter 
Ich bin jetzt noch am schrauben, das Goldene knarzt irgendwo nach den 6000km seit dem letzten Großreinemachen.
Könnte heute aber eh nicht fahren, bin gebucht.


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. Dezember 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Dezember 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt noch am schrauben, das Goldene knarzt irgendwo nach den 6000km seit dem letzten Großreinemachen.



Erfolgreich Entknarzt  
Wippenlager, Steuersatz und vor Allem: ordentliche Fettpackung zwischen Kasette und Freilauf. Das wirkt.
Etwas frrrisch war es heute morgen aber schön


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. Dezember 2013)

Heute die Gunst der Stunde genutzt und einen Weihnachtlichen Ausritt (Heimatrunde übern Berg, einmal linksrum, dann rechtsrum, dann straight runter) unternommen. Im Flachland war es ja noch trocken, teils sonnig. Auf halber Höhe am Berg fing es an zu dröppeln, oben war es dann doch recht feucht. Macht nix, Ausfahrt war schön schmutzig.


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Dezember 2013)

Wir wünschen Euch allen schöne Weihnachtsfeiertage !
Wenig Stress, lecker Essen & Trinken, nette Geschenke usw.
Biken net vergesse!


----------



## migges (30. Dezember 2013)

Servus Spessartwölfe.Ich wünsch euch einen guten rutsch,und ein gutes Jahr 2014.Wir sehn uns Bestimmt mal am HK.Gruss migges


----------



## Kulminator (31. Dezember 2013)

migges schrieb:


> Servus Spessartwölfe.Ich wünsch euch einen guten rutsch,und ein gutes Jahr 2014.Wir sehn uns Bestimmt mal am HK.Gruss migges
> Anhang anzeigen 265582


Danke für die Wünsche.


----------



## Kulminator (31. Dezember 2013)

Guten Rutsch an alle ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Dezember 2013)

Guten Rutsch. Die besten Wünsche für 2014.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. Januar 2014)

Wünsche allen ein Gesundes Neues Jahr.


----------



## Kulminator (1. Januar 2014)

schliesse mich an: wünsche Alles Gute im Neuen Jahr und eine verletzungsfreie Saison 2014.

Freitag tagsüber jemand Zeit und Lust auf Biken?


----------



## Igetyou (1. Januar 2014)

Ich bin dabei!!
Wetter sieht auch gut aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (1. Januar 2014)

Fr 1130 HU, 1200 B8...


----------



## kreisbremser (1. Januar 2014)

moin, wo wird den gefahren?


----------



## Kulminator (1. Januar 2014)

fridjof schrieb:


> moin, wo wird den gefahren?



auch moin, wir wollten zum Hahnenkamm ...


----------



## Fr.th.13 (2. Januar 2014)

11:30 am westbahnhof ? bin dabei !


----------



## Igetyou (2. Januar 2014)

11:30 Westbahnhof


----------



## greendany (2. Januar 2014)

Wann ca seid ihr dann auf dem Kamm und wie oft geht's hoch und runter? Ich könnte dAnn mal oben vorbei schauen

Gesendet von meinem LT30p mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Januar 2014)

Schauen wir erst einmal, wie das Wetter so wird.
Vorher gibt es von mir weder Zu- noch Absage.


----------



## Kulminator (2. Januar 2014)

greendany schrieb:


> Wann ca seid ihr dann auf dem Kamm und wie oft geht's hoch und runter? Ich könnte dAnn mal oben vorbei schauen



mehr als einmal schaffe ich nicht mehr ... zumindest was das bergauf betrifft... Sind wahrscheinlich so gegen 13 - 13:30 Uhr oben


----------



## Kulminator (2. Januar 2014)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Schauen wir erst einmal, wie das Wetter so wird.
> Vorher gibt es von mir weder Zu- noch Absage.



seit wann ist der Meister so pietzig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. Januar 2014)

Scheint als wär ich der einzigste DEPP der uffe Maloche muss.


----------



## Kulminator (3. Januar 2014)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Scheint als wär ich der einzigste DEPP der uffe Maloche muss.


Hast du keinen Einwanderungstest gemacht ?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Januar 2014)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Scheint als wär ich der einzigste DEPP der uffe Maloche muss.


 
Nee, mich hat der Weg auch wieder in die Firma geführt.


----------



## Kulminator (3. Januar 2014)

Haltestelle B8 entfällt


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. Januar 2014)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hast du keinen Einwanderungstest gemacht ?


Doch, hatten aber Mitleid mit mir.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. Januar 2014)

war von 11:30 hab bis 11:45 am west und hab gewartet !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (3. Januar 2014)

Hab mich leicht verspätet und war um 1138 am Westbahnhof. Bin dann gleich weiter, weil niemand dort war. Der Phil hab ich an der Kinzigbrücke aufgelesen. Sorry für dich.


----------



## Kulminator (3. Januar 2014)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Doch, hatten aber Mitleid mit mir.


Also nicht bestanden ?!?


----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. Januar 2014)

knapp verfehlt, kommt vor !was issen mit morgen oder sonntag ?


----------



## Igetyou (3. Januar 2014)

Morgen geht bei mir nix!


----------



## Kulminator (3. Januar 2014)

Muss auch passen ...


----------



## Fr.th.13 (4. Januar 2014)

wie siehts aus, morgen ne runde drehen ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Januar 2014)

War heute schon mal übern Berg unterwegs. Sind viele Kettensägen-Schwinger im Wald, die kucken schon mal etwas empört.
Muss morgen mich für die Arbeit nächste Woche vorbereiten, sonst trifft mich der Schlag. Wenn biken, dann höchstens spontan&kurz.


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Januar 2014)

_*Frühling*

Frühling läßt sein blaues Band
Wieder flattern durch die Lüfte
Süße, wohlbekannte Düfte
Streifen ahnungsvoll das Land
Veilchen träumen schon,
Wollen balde kommen
Horch, von fern ein leiser Harfenton!
Frühling, ja du bist's!
Dich hab ich vernommen!

Eduard Mörike_

Na gut, ganz so dolle ist es noch nicht...aber meine Sonntagsrunde (zweilagig bekleidet) war schon net schlecht. Hoffe, dass der Regen bis morgen früh (sagen wir mal so 3 Uhr) durch ist. Muss im Moment mit Vatis Eisenschwein fahren 
Das Goldene ist seit 16.12. zur Kur in Wiggensbach  Der Kollesch in Wiesbaden hats wie ich auch net hingekriegt.


----------



## Kulminator (6. Januar 2014)

Ei, was hat das arme Goldene denn?


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Januar 2014)

Die Hauptlager im Oberrohr/Wippe laufen halt nicht mehr gut. Meine Wartungsarbeiten haben das Problem zwar gemildert, aber nicht behoben.
Und bevor es jetzt wieder Sommer wird und die Möhre funktionieren muss hatte ich mir gesagt, dann besser eine richtige Lösung im Winter.
Konnte Mitte Dezember ja auch nicht ahnen, dass
1. es so umständlich ist, die 4 Lager auszupressen
2. im Januar schon wieder Frühjahr ist
3. ich mein Fusion innerhalb eines Tages verkaufen konnte und somit der Fuhrpark merklich verkleinert wurde.

Und überhaupt, auf 0,9 Zoll Reifen ohne Profil morgens um 6 auf regennassem Asphalt in ein Schlagloch zu donnern: macht keinen Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (7. Januar 2014)

kann ja kein so großer akt sein en paar lager zu tauschen, welcher rahmen-hersteller is des ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Januar 2014)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Und überhaupt, auf 0,9 Zoll Reifen ohne Profil morgens um 6 auf regennassem Asphalt in ein Schlagloch zu donnern: macht keinen Spass.







Schon krass, meine 0,9 neben den 4,0 des Stellplatz-Nachbarn auf der Arbeit


----------



## Kulminator (8. Januar 2014)

Alles Gute, Bruder...


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. Januar 2014)

Glückwunsch Bruder


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Januar 2014)

UiUiUi, da habe ich was verpasst.

Will hoffen, daß mein nachträglicher Geburtstagswunsch noch akzeptiert wird, B!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Glückwünsche. Mich hat der Alltag schon wieder vollumfänglich eingeholt. Sehr kurzweilige und lange Tage in der Firma verbracht, und das gleich in der ersten vollen Arbeitswoche des Jahres.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (10. Januar 2014)

Na dann von mir auch noch alles Gute....bissl spät aber trotzdem von Herzen


----------



## Fr.th.13 (10. Januar 2014)

beerfelden, falls es noch net zu euch durch gedrungen ist hat morgen und sonntag auf !!


----------



## Kulminator (10. Januar 2014)

Ei, des wisse mer doch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (11. Januar 2014)

und alle in bf oder morgen ne runde zum kam drehen?


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Januar 2014)

War am Sonntag recht früh auf dem Bike. War cool (=kühl), die Wege waren so bis 11 Uhr angefroren und man wurde kaum dreckig. Dann hats getaut und es wurde richtig schmutzig. Und viel zu viele Leute mit Kötern im Wald. BH, BBQ, Buchberg 3x, L-Trail, Bulau. Bilder siehe Album. So, wie ich über nasse Wurzeln geschlittert bin, kann ich mir einen Einsatz ein BF kaum vorstellen. Hatte auch so schon 1x Bodenkontakt.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (13. Januar 2014)

slipy...slipy...wars auch in of am bk.! hat trotzdem spass mit dem agresti bike ! wie sieht es diese we mit nightride aus ?


----------



## Degenhorst (16. Januar 2014)

hier mal ne info ist aber noch im aufbau  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/g/landkreis-aschaffenburg.799/


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Januar 2014)

Das Güldene ist zurück aus der Kur in Wiggensbach. Nach 7 Jahren Betriebszeit meinten die Doktoren, es wäre doch wohl angebracht 8 Lager auszutauschen. Sei's drum, es ist gemacht, die Möhre heute morgen noch zusammengebaut und ich geh jetzt mal fix auf eine Wiedersehensrunde, habe heute Nachmittag noch ein Date so daß ich besser jetzt rausgehe.


----------



## Kulminator (18. Januar 2014)

Ist dein Stall wieder komplett, Kombi? 

Super Wetter heute. Komme aber nicht aufs Bike. Vielleicht morgen vormittags?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Januar 2014)

Mein Stall besteht ja jetzt nur noch aus 3 Bikes. Besser so.
Es geht doch nichts über ein technisch wieder top i.O. und gut eingefahrenes Bike. Das Ding ist immer noch der Hammer. Traumrunde gemacht, 50km. Und wieder schön eingeschweint.


----------



## Kulminator (18. Januar 2014)

3 Dinge braucht der Mann ...


----------



## Kulminator (19. Januar 2014)

Degenhorst schrieb:


> hier mal ne info ist aber noch im aufbau
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/g/landkreis-aschaffenburg.799/



Viel sehe ich noch nicht ?!? Was ist denn im Detail so geplant ?


----------



## migges (19. Januar 2014)

Hallo Spesartwölfe
Ich hab heute irgendwo zwichen Gondsroth und Klappermühlchen meinen Geliebten ROX 8 verloren bin in Gondsroht am Schützenhaus hoch,dann am Hochsitz Links,durch denn kleinen Bikepark und immer Gerad aus richtung Klappermühlchen.Wenn euch mal so ein Herrenloses Teil(War noch der alte in Weiss)zufällig begenet wäre es schön wenn ihr mir Bescheid geben könntet.Ihr Fahrt ja auch ab und zu da in der Ecke.Dank euch schon mal.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (19. Januar 2014)

Degenhorst schrieb:


> hier mal ne info ist aber noch im aufbau
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/g/landkreis-aschaffenburg.799/


würde mich auch interressieren


----------



## Degenhorst (19. Januar 2014)

@Fr.th.13 
dann ab in die gruppe  
und lade viele ein.


meintest des doch oder?


----------



## Fr.th.13 (19. Januar 2014)

wenn du kontakt suchst dann fahr erstma mit denn leuten hier ausdem forum, der rest ergiebt sich !


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. Januar 2014)

Alles Gute, Kulmi...


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Januar 2014)

na dann, da schließe ich mich gerne an: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Meister wünschen F, B und J


----------



## Kulminator (21. Januar 2014)

Vielen Dank für eure Wünsche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Januar 2014)

Ups, da ist mir was durchgerutscht. Nachträglich alles Gute.


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Januar 2014)

Harte Woche...5 Tage lang Schulung, heute Abschlussprüfung 3 1/2 Stunden...und jetzt bin ich malade, hatte sich schon angekündigt. Bin raus fürs ganze WE, egal wie das Wetter ist. Schade.


----------



## Kulminator (30. Januar 2014)

Brrr  .... kalt ... Motivation zum Biken um den Nullpunkt ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. Januar 2014)

War am Dienstag biken-zur-Arbeit und eher zu dick angezogen...
Vllt. morgen noch mal.
FC für SA eher uncool


----------



## Kulminator (2. Februar 2014)

Na? Wer ist am WE gefahren? 
Dank hinreichend guter Schneebedingungen gibt es zur Zeit gute Alternativen.


----------



## Kulminator (5. Februar 2014)

Nur noch wenige Stunden bis zum nächsten weissen Wochenende.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. Februar 2014)

Wo ist es denn noch Weiß?


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Februar 2014)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wo ist es denn noch Weiß?


 Bei mir isses nur Schwarz...vor den [email protected]


----------



## Kulminator (5. Februar 2014)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wo ist es denn noch Weiß?



oben ... in den Bergen ... mancherorts auch unten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy (7. Februar 2014)

servus, bin neu in offenbach. kann mir jemand eine schoene runde rund um hanau nach offenbach zeigen. war schon am bombenkrater in of und weiter richtung hanau. hab aber nicht wirklich was gefunden. Kann man sich am Sonntag wo anschliessen?


----------



## Fr.th.13 (8. Februar 2014)

timmy in hanau gibts en paar hotspoots Grünersee, märchensee an der umgehungsstrasse(große Dirts), Hannenkam mit all seine versteckten trails, bombenkrater und natürlich den taunus ! clink dich über facebook ein in die geschlossenen gruppen dbo etc.! wo wohnst du in of oder hu?


----------



## Timmy (8. Februar 2014)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> timmy in hanau gibts en paar hotspoots Grünersee, märchensee an der umgehungsstrasse(große Dirts), Hannenkam mit all seine versteckten trails, bombenkrater und natürlich den taunus ! clink dich über facebook ein in die geschlossenen gruppen dbo etc.! wo wohnst du in of oder hu?



 hi, wohne in of naehe hbf und arbeite in hanau....ich schau mal nachd en entsprechenden gruppen....


----------



## Fr.th.13 (9. Februar 2014)

kannd ir auch ma die trail um die grüne seen zeigen gib bescheid wandu zeit hast


----------



## Kulminator (16. Februar 2014)

die Erkältung hält mich auch heute auf dem heimischen Sofa  . 
Was solls, wenn ich schon nicht Biken kann, dann kümmere ich mich eben um den technischen Zustand meiner Bikes. Klick .. und damit ist ein neuer Satz Hans Dampf fürs Nicolai geordert


----------



## Kulminator (16. Februar 2014)

Timmy schrieb:


> servus, bin neu in offenbach. kann mir jemand eine schoene runde rund um hanau nach offenbach zeigen. war schon am bombenkrater in of und weiter richtung hanau. hab aber nicht wirklich was gefunden. Kann man sich am Sonntag wo anschliessen?



Hi Timmy, was fährst du denn so? In deiner Galerie habe ich ein 601 entdeckt. Deins? Damit wärst du bei uns ganz gut aufgehoben. 
Gruss Kulmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Februar 2014)

Kulminator schrieb:


> die Erkältung hält mich auch heute auf dem heimischen Sofa  .
> Was solls, wenn ich schon nicht Biken kann, dann kümmere ich mich eben um den technischen Zustand meiner Bikes. Klick .. und damit ist ein neuer Satz Hans Dampf fürs Nicolai geordert



Mannomann, was für ein Aprilwetter heute...
Immer schön im Halbstundentakt Sonne und Gekübel...
Der Tag gestern hat mich geschafft, den Rest hat der Pollenflug erledigt.
Habe anscheinend das Gleiche gemacht, zwar nicht auf dem Sofa gelümmelt, aber immerhin auch HD bestellt. Nachdem ich die Inventur über mein Reifenlager gemacht hatte und das Meiste ist schon zu 50% abgenudelt.
Und geschraubt habe ich auch. Ein Eisenschwein ist, wie der Name schon verrät, aus Eisen. Und das hat die letzten Touren / Arbeitswege bei Regen übel genommen. Aus dem Loch unterm Tretlager floss nach entfernen des Stopfens ordentlich Rostwasser. Also Kurbeln ab, Tretlager raus, Rohre trockengeblasen, ordentlich Wachs ein und wieder zusammenbaut.


----------



## Timmy (16. Februar 2014)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hi Timmy, was fährst du denn so? In deiner Galerie habe ich ein 601 entdeckt. Deins? Damit wärst du bei uns ganz gut aufgehoben.
> Gruss Kulmi


jap meins. hab das lv601, ein 29er Simplon, Pumptrack und rennrad daheim. fahre daher eigentlich fast alles  bin mit einer Gruppe bis jetzt am Feldberg unterwegs gewesen


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. Februar 2014)

War heute im Wald, schöne Sauerei...


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Februar 2014)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> War heute im Wald, schöne Sauerei...


 Immerhin, Du warst wenigstens im Gelände. Ich habe mich jetzt mal ne Stunde auf der Rolle gequält, mehr hat der alte Blasebalg nicht hergegeben. Die Tabletten wirken nicht so richtig.


----------



## Kulminator (16. Februar 2014)

Timmy schrieb:


> jap meins. hab das lv601, ein 29er Simplon, Pumptrack und rennrad daheim. fahre daher eigentlich fast alles  bin mit einer Gruppe bis jetzt am Feldberg unterwegs gewesen


Dann sollte man sich demnächst mal verabreden... Lies hier mit und schliess dich einfach an...


----------



## ml IX (17. Februar 2014)

So, erstmal einen wunderschönen Montag Morgen, ich lese hier ja schon ne weile mit und hätte Lust, mal wieder eine etwas andere Gegend kennen zu lernen. Komme aus Steinau, also auch Spessart nur etwas weiter östlich. ;-) 
Wäre schön, wenn man sich euch das ein oder andere mal anschließen könnte. Denke die Vorlieben sind die gleichen. Würde, Gesetz dem Fall ihr nehmt mich mit, mit dem Zug nach Hanau oder Selbold fahren und zu euch stoßen. 

In diesem Sinne eine angenehmen Start in die neue Woche. 

Ride On 
Marc


----------



## Kulminator (17. Februar 2014)

ml IX schrieb:


> So, erstmal einen wunderschönen Montag Morgen, ich lese hier ja schon ne weile mit und hätte Lust, mal wieder eine etwas andere Gegend kennen zu lernen. Komme aus Steinau, also auch Spessart nur etwas weiter östlich. ;-)
> Wäre schön, wenn man sich euch das ein oder andere mal anschließen könnte. Denke die Vorlieben sind die gleichen. Würde, Gesetz dem Fall ihr nehmt mich mit, mit dem Zug nach Hanau oder Selbold fahren und zu euch stoßen.
> 
> In diesem Sinne eine angenehmen Start in die neue Woche.
> ...



Hi Marc, LV'ler sind hier gerne willkommen. Oder gehört das graue 301 nicht zu dir? Die Lenkerhaltung für die Fenix gefällt mir. Hält das? Auch im Trail?  
Zwecks gemeinsam fahren: HBF HU wäre ok. Da komme ich eh fast dran vorbei, wenn die Wölfe sich denn mal wieder an der B8 treffen sollten? 
Also auch für dich: mitlesen und wenn was geht anschliessen. 
Gruss Kulmi


----------



## Kulminator (17. Februar 2014)

Timmy schrieb:


> jap meins. hab das lv601, ein 29er Simplon, Pumptrack und rennrad daheim. fahre daher eigentlich fast alles  bin mit einer Gruppe bis jetzt am Feldberg unterwegs gewesen



das passt. Nimm das 601 wenn auch wir die 601 nehmen, nimm das Simplon für längere Touren, zu dem Pumptrack hab ich keine Meinung, aber lass das Rennrad in unserer Gegenwart in der Garage...


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Februar 2014)

Na warte, irgendwann fahrt ihr mit mir auch mal Singlespeeder...


----------



## ml IX (17. Februar 2014)

@Kulminator 

Das graue gehört zu mir. 
Bilder sind nicht mehr ganz aktuell. 
Die Halterung hatte sehr gute Dienste geleistet. Also auch im Trail. 
Dann werde ich mal die Augen offen halten und mich anschließen, wenn es zeitlich passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (18. Februar 2014)

ml IX schrieb:


> @Kulminator
> 
> Das graue gehört zu mir.
> Bilder sind nicht mehr ganz aktuell.
> ...


Ich nehm die Fenix nur noch als Helmlampe. Am Lenker strahlt was Helleres...


----------



## ml IX (18. Februar 2014)

Sieht bei mir genau so aus, bzw Helm ne magicshine und am Lenker 

http://m.bike-mailorder.de/item/3430303231

Die Finix ist nur zur Sicherheit im Rucksack und am Stadtrand.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (18. Februar 2014)

was issen mit heut 18:00 am westbahnhof treffen ?? nightride singeltrails am grpünen see oder richtung hank.!


----------



## m.a.t. (18. Februar 2014)

Hallo ihr Spessart-Auskenner, ich bräuchte mal Navi-Unterstützung am Hahnenkamm. Am Sonntag ist es uns nicht gelungen, diese Abfahrt vollständig zu finden, war mglw unter Harvester-Verwüstungen verborgen. Nur den unteren Teil des Degen-Wegen sind wir wohl genau wie in dem Video runter. Weiss einer von euch wo man da an der Stempelhöhe abbiegen muss?


----------



## Kulminator (18. Februar 2014)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Spessart-Auskenner, ich bräuchte mal Navi-Unterstützung am Hahnenkamm. Am Sonntag ist es uns nicht gelungen, diese Abfahrt vollständig zu finden, war mglw unter Harvester-Verwüstungen verborgen. Nur den unteren Teil des Degen-Wegen sind wir wohl genau wie in dem Video runter. Weiss einer von euch wo man da an der Stempelhöhe abbiegen muss?



als Wandersmann  kennt man natürlich die Wege. War nun auch schon einige Wochen nicht mehr dort und kenn den aktuellen Harvestereinschlag nicht. Wie wir das letzte Mal dort waren, war bei Min 4:56 im Video kein Weiterkommen - erst ab Min 5:10 gings wieder...


----------



## Kulminator (18. Februar 2014)

ml IX schrieb:


> Sieht bei mir genau so aus, bzw Helm ne magicshine und am Lenker
> 
> http://m.bike-mailorder.de/item/3430303231



2400 chinesische Lumen  
Taugt die was? Ich hab nun schon seit 3 Jahren ne Magicshine und bin noch zufrieden. Nix kaputt, Akku hält, und Super Licht.


----------



## Timmy (18. Februar 2014)

Kulminator schrieb:


> das passt. Nimm das 601 wenn auch wir die 601 nehmen, nimm das Simplon für längere Touren, zu dem Pumptrack hab ich keine Meinung, aber lass das Rennrad in unserer Gegenwart in der Garage...



Ich schau mal wie ich es einrichten laesst malbei euch mitzufahren. Am Sonntag steht die CTF in Hattersheim auf dem Programm...wahrscheinlich mit dem Simplon...


----------



## ml IX (19. Februar 2014)

@Kulminator 

Also die magicshine ist absolut top. 
Für das Geld kann ich über die Lampe nicht mosern. Für 89€ top. Als Zusatz am Lenker genial. Akku hält gut.


----------



## Kulminator (19. Februar 2014)

I


ml IX schrieb:


> @Kulminator
> 
> Also die magicshine ist absolut top.
> Für das Geld kann ich über die Lampe nicht mosern. Für 89€ top. Als Zusatz am Lenker genial. Akku hält gut.


Ich habe eine mj880.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml IX (19. Februar 2014)

Ich habe die MJ856LE.


----------



## Kulminator (19. Februar 2014)

ml IX schrieb:


> Ich habe die MJ856LE.



 passt


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (22. Februar 2014)

Lustig, wen man alles trifft, bei allternativ Sportarten. 
Kulmi hat mich gefreut dich so spontan zu treffen.


----------



## Kulminator (23. Februar 2014)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Lustig, wen man alles trifft, bei allternativ Sportarten.
> Kulmi hat mich gefreut dich so spontan zu treffen.


Sofa, auf mich ist Verlass. Ich verrate nix


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (23. Februar 2014)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Sofa, auf mich ist Verlass. Ich verrate nix


Ich weis, Bro


----------



## Mtb Ede (23. Februar 2014)

Bedingungen am HK waren heute gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (23. Februar 2014)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Bedingungen am HK waren heute gut.


Wie siehts beim HK im allgemeinen aus??


----------



## Mtb Ede (23. Februar 2014)

Trail ist komplett fahrbar.


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Februar 2014)

Accuweather zeigt für Samstag 1.3. ordentliches Wetter an.
Bin morgens noch mit Bauhof und Gartenabfällen beschäftigt...
Würde gerne ab 1117 den MIL1 unter die Stollen nehmen.
Mitstreiter willkommen.


----------



## ml IX (26. Februar 2014)

Ist der schon freigegeben?


----------



## bikebuster90 (26. Februar 2014)

nöö die trails sind offiziell noch bis zum 15.03.2014 gesperrt 
http://www.mountainbike-miltenberg.de/


----------



## rockshoxrevel (26. Februar 2014)

Wo wäre Treffpunkt falls ihr fahrt ?


----------



## ml IX (26. Februar 2014)

Dachte ich nämlich auch. 
Hatte das auch so in Erinnerung


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. Februar 2014)

Kombi: Erstmal ruhiger angehen, zumal der Mil auch noch gesperrt ist.


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Februar 2014)

Ede: akzeptiert. MIL läuft uns nicht weg. Muss auch wieder etwas aufbauen. Also: HK oder Hohe Warte ab Ede? Beides ist ok.


----------



## Kulminator (27. Februar 2014)

Wenn das Wetter passt, wäre ich dabei. HK preferred.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml IX (27. Februar 2014)

Kann noch nichts genau sagen, aber Samstag könnte eventuell klappen. 
Wann ist denn Abfahrt in HU geplant?


----------



## Kulminator (27. Februar 2014)

Abfahrt HU Hbf wäre 25 Minuten vor Treffpunkt B8. 
Kombi: steht Sa? Wann passts?


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Februar 2014)

Samstags HK ist ok.
Alles ab 1200 ist ok, 1300 ist aber auch ok - es ist ja um 1600 noch nicht duster, Ede soll auch noch die Möglichkeit haben seine Startzeit durchzugeben. Heisst, ich kann mich nach Euch richten.


----------



## Kulminator (27. Februar 2014)

Oki... Ede, mach ne Ansage!?!


----------



## ml IX (27. Februar 2014)

Also, Gesetz dem Fall, dass ich mitkomme. Mein Zug käme um 12.08 an sei denn ich nehme noch einen früher. ;-) 
Was müsste ich denn an Zeit einplanen für die runde?


----------



## rockshoxrevel (27. Februar 2014)

könnte einer mal en googel map foto von dem parkplatz machen/hochladen? würd gerne auch mitfahren aber hab ka wo der parkplatz ist ^^  und wann wäre treffpunkt am parkplatz?


----------



## Climax_66 (27. Februar 2014)




----------



## Mtb Ede (27. Februar 2014)

Dann würde ich doch mal SA 1300 B8 sagen, das müßte für alle passen.
Der Parkplatz liegt an der Bundesstraße 8 zwischen Kahl und Wolfgang, nicht zu übersehen.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (27. Februar 2014)

der parkplatz wenn ich von wolfgang nach karl fahre, der ca 1km nach "am neuwirtshaus" ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Februar 2014)

"Der" Wolfgang ist Wolfgang und der Karl heisst Kahl, aber sonst bist Du mit dem 1km ab Neuwirtshaus schon richtig! 
Gehen wir mal bei aktueller Wetterlage von "dreggische Tour" aus.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (28. Februar 2014)




----------



## Kulminator (28. Februar 2014)

1208 + 25 wäre 1233. ungefähr...

Ede, ginge auch schon um 1230 an der B8? Dann passt es besser für den Neuen ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Februar 2014)

Mannomann, der Kulmi schon so früh wach? Aber nicht "auffe Zeche", vermute ich?


----------



## ml IX (28. Februar 2014)

Wie lange wären wir dann unterwegs? Bin abends noch gedated. Sag dann später nochmal Bescheid, obs passt. ;-) 
Aber schon mal danke für die Rücksichtnahme.


----------



## Kulminator (28. Februar 2014)

ml IX schrieb:


> Wie lange wären wir dann unterwegs? Bin abends noch gedated. Sag dann später nochmal Bescheid, obs passt. ;-)
> Aber schon mal danke für die Rücksichtnahme.


Wir sind flexibel. Wann musste wieder in HU sein, um den Zug zu erwischen? Würde so ca 3-4 Std einplanen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (28. Februar 2014)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Mannomann, der Kulmi schon so früh wach? Aber nicht "auffe Zeche", vermute ich?


Richtig vermutet. Bin vorhin um 530 gelandet. Heute bin ich platt...


----------



## ml IX (28. Februar 2014)

Thx für die Info. 
Plane das ganze nochmal durch. Wenn dann müsste ich spätestens den Zug um 16.48 Uhr erwischen. 
Gebe aber noch Bescheid


Edit :
Also ich bin leider raus, da bei mir etwas dazwischen gekommen ist. :-( Hoffe, es klappt beim nächsten mal.
Euch viel Spaß morgen.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (28. Februar 2014)

also dann jaetz 13 oder 12.30 am parkplatz?


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. Februar 2014)

...also das übliche. Was ist denn nun morgen genehm, 1230 oder 1300 ?


----------



## Kulminator (28. Februar 2014)

1230... B8...


----------



## ml IX (28. Februar 2014)

Beim nächsten Mal hoffe ich doch, dass es klappt.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (28. Februar 2014)

Habe Schule.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (28. Februar 2014)

Btw.  Protektoren fürs Knie empfehlenswert?


----------



## Kulminator (1. März 2014)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> Btw.  Protektoren fürs Knie empfehlenswert?


Sind immer empfehlenswert. Ich fahre aber ohne...


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. März 2014)

Geschmeidiger Ausritt heute, auf weichen Tracks ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (1. März 2014)

Geniales Bild


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. März 2014)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Geniales Bild


...finde ich auch. Das war dringend nötig heute...


----------



## Kulminator (2. März 2014)

... wir müssen dringend an unserer Kondition arbeiten. War gestern abend ziemlich am A$$$$
Guter Einstand vom rockshoxrevel.


----------



## ml IX (2. März 2014)

Cu next time ;-)


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. März 2014)

Was meinte der Wetterfrosche, eben...Montage, Dienstag, Mittwoch mau, ab Donnerstag setzt sich großes Hochdruckgebiet durch und der Frühling kommt...
Das hört sich schon mal gut an! Samstag aufm Trail....


----------



## ml IX (4. März 2014)

Wie schauts bei euch eigentlich unter der Woche aus? Wäre um 15.00 in Hanau HBF abfahrbereit. Also wenn einer fährt einfach melden.


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. März 2014)

ml IX schrieb:


> Wie schauts bei euch eigentlich unter der Woche aus? Wäre um 15.00 in Hanau HBF abfahrbereit. Also wenn einer fährt einfach melden.


 Jaa, bei so einem Wetter fahre ich Rad, zur Arbeit. Aber 1500, das ist nicht kompatibel zum Job.
Heute morgen bei 0 Grad waren die Handschuhe schon ziemlich dünn. Und abends ist dann die dicke Joppe zu dick. Jammern auf hohem Niveau, hehe


----------



## Kulminator (4. März 2014)

A


ml IX schrieb:


> Wie schauts bei euch eigentlich unter der Woche aus? Wäre um 15.00 in Hanau HBF abfahrbereit. Also wenn einer fährt einfach melden.


Ab 1800 zum NR wäre ok...


----------



## ml IX (4. März 2014)

Tut mir ja auch leid, dass ich so früh Feierabend hab. :-D 
18.00NR wird halt mit heim kommen E bissel spät für mich. 
Dann werden wir doch mal das we ins Auge fassen. Hoffe, dass diese Woche noch mein Monarch+ vom Helmchen zurück kommt. 
Also halte ich mal weiter die Augen offen und wenns passt bin ich am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (5. März 2014)

Frühlingsausfahrt Samstag 8.3.: Abfahrt 1230 da ich um 1800 einen Geburtstagstermin habe
Treffpunkt B8 Parkplatz
Strecke: nach Wunsch / Abstimmung
> HK plus B
> HK plus Weinberge Michelbach
> HK plus Weinberge Hörstein
> B, Mt. Book, Far View, Weinberge Michelbach
> weitere Vorschläge?


----------



## Kulminator (5. März 2014)

Muss Sa leider passen. Meine Lieblingsschwester kommt übers WE zu Besuch. Euch viel Spass...


----------



## ml IX (5. März 2014)

Kläre mal die Planung z. H. ab. 
Lust besteht. Bin offen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. März 2014)

> weitere Vorschläge?[/quote]

Hohe Warte


----------



## ml IX (6. März 2014)

Also ich bin raus, leider schon wieder. Der Garten ruft und Ich werde meine holde Weiblichkeit mal aus dem Winterschlaf erwecken und aufs bike treiben. Muss schließlich auch wieder fit werden. Der Urlaub naht.


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. März 2014)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> > weitere Vorschläge?



Hohe Warte[/quote]

Da wir ja dann zu zweit sind, o.k. Hohe Warte ab Ede. 1230 o.k.?
Ich gehe davon aus, das es in Summe ordentlich abgetrocknet ist. Musste heute im Dustern draussen schon mal die Töpfe und Beete wässern.
Morgen früh dann wieder bei Frost um 550 aufs Rad, heute war antreten im Anzug angesagt, da war nix mit Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (6. März 2014)

Kombi: 1230 ist o.k.


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. März 2014)

Kombi heute 92% nur von hinten gesehen, 550 auf MRW gen FFM lohnt sich... schöne Tour zur HW heute!


----------



## Kulminator (8. März 2014)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kombi heute 92% nur von hinten gesehen, 550 auf MRW gen FFM lohnt sich... schöne Tour zur HW heute!


Du hast ihn immerhin noch gesehen ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. März 2014)

Das Jahr fängt gut an. Wenn das so weitergeht, haben wir in 3 Wochen Waldbrandgefahr im Spessart! 
Gester feine Ausfahrt mit Ede.


----------



## ml IX (9. März 2014)

War schon herrlich gestern und heute gleich nochmal. 
Werde heute mal mit Frauchen zum MÖ1 tuckern.

Edit:
War ja mein erstes mal MÖ1.
Ist echt ne super Runde um die Saison zu beginnen. Meine Frau hatte auch ne Menge Spaß.


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. März 2014)

Jaa, Mö1 ist schön spannend-entspannend !
War ja perfektes Wetter.
Wie ist die Lage am Steinbruch, ist es an der Kante entlang z.Zt. fahrbar?
Den "Mö-Grabig" hochgekurbelt?


----------



## ml IX (11. März 2014)

War alles top. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so trocken ist. War alles super fahrbar. 
Den Grabig hab ich besiegt. 
Ist aber schon ein kleines, mieses Ding. Ging besser als vermutet.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (12. März 2014)

servus,
wollte mal fragen wies so mit der motivtion fürn nightride morgen abend 18uhr westbahnhof aussieht?
bräuchte en guide^^


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. März 2014)

Morgen ists schlecht bei mir...habe Nachmittag/Abends einen Optikertermin zum viel Geld loswerden.
Der Kulmi ist da normalerweise besser am Start.

Generell für alle Mitleser und -fahrer: nutzt die letzten 2 schönen Tage noch fürs Fahren aus, ob alleine oder im Team. Wochenende wirds wohl wieder grauselig!


----------



## Kulminator (14. März 2014)

Für nächste Woche sind die Aussichten wieder besser. Dann schaffe ich es auch mal wieder aufs Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (16. März 2014)

Moin Genossen!

Habe vergeblich in meinem Fundus gewühlt, kann die Shimano Kurbelwerkzeuge TL-FC35 (Werkzeug"stopfen") und TL-FC17 (3/4tel Ring) nicht mehr finden. Siehe Foto....


Hat jemand von Euch das Werkzeug zufälliger weise zu Hause, mal zum verleihen?


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. März 2014)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Für nächste Woche sind die Aussichten wieder besser. Dann schaffe ich es auch mal wieder aufs Bike.


Vergangene Woche war maximaler Bike-Einsatz, bei dem Top Wetter. Wochenende standen andere Betätigungen zur Ausführung an. Kommende Woche - klar, wieder mit dem Bike.


----------



## Kulminator (16. März 2014)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Moin Genossen!
> 
> Habe vergeblich in meinem Fundus gewühlt, kann die Shimano Kurbelwerkzeuge TL-FC35 (Werkzeug"stopfen") und TL-FC17 (3/4tel Ring) nicht mehr finden. Siehe Foto....
> 
> ...



für welche Kurbel soll das sein?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (16. März 2014)

Kulminator schrieb:


> für welche Kurbel soll das sein?


Laut Google recherche für eine XTR Kurbel.
Kombi kann dir leider nicht damit helfen.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (16. März 2014)

ich hab das teil da und auch die xtr 970 kurbel^^ 
frage ist nur ob es sich lohnt dafür herzufahren und es dann zurückzubringen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. März 2014)

@ rockshoxrevel: Naja, kann sich für 1mal Ausbau und Wiedereinbau schon lohnen...
schicke Dir ne PN, dann klingeln wir uns mal zusammen.

Hatte ja eigentlich nicht vor heute bei den Böen zu fahren.
Aber um HalbZwei hat dann das ungefederte ZweigangStahlross heftig "Gassi gehen" gefordert.
Ich habs nicht bereut, war ne superschöne Runde. Auch wenn die Anstiege sackrisch weh tun, bei der Übersetzung.


----------



## Kulminator (16. März 2014)

XTR. So was Edles passt nicht an meine Räder


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. März 2014)

Noblesse oblige, mon cher!

Aah, genieße jetzt grad einen Aperitiv wie vor 32 Jahren, als ich - jung an Lenzen - 'gen Fronkreich fuhr...
*Amer Picon Bière*. Latürnich mit selbstfabriziertem bière (helles Export). Tout bien !


----------



## Kulminator (17. März 2014)

Kombi, dein neues Benutzerbild verwirrt mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (17. März 2014)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Moin Genossen!
> 
> Habe vergeblich in meinem Fundus gewühlt, kann die Shimano Kurbelwerkzeuge TL-FC35 (Werkzeug"stopfen") und TL-FC17 (3/4tel Ring) nicht mehr finden. Siehe Foto....
> 
> ...




Ich gehe heut abend schauen ob ich es finde, ich habe das, dann kannst es haben falls noch Bedarf. Standort ALZ


Robbi


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. März 2014)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Kombi, dein neues Benutzerbild verwirrt mich.


erinnert mich an diesen Fledermaus Film...bitte wieder alle anderen...


----------



## Kulminator (17. März 2014)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> erinnert mich an diesen Fledermaus Film...bitte wieder alle anderen...


Sieht so aus, als ob er Wildschweinferkel lebendig verspeisen kann ... Eek


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. März 2014)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Kombi, dein neues Benutzerbild verwirrt mich.


Den Dominator ausm Osten habe ich nicht im Fundus. Ist mir auch zu Joker, der schickt mir glatt noch ein Paar Genossen auf den Hals.
Mal schauen, was sonst so noch im Programm ist und mit was ich euch erfruen kann...
Hatte ich da eben "Joker" geschrieben???


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. März 2014)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Sieht so aus, als ob er Wildschweinferkel lebendig verspeisen kann ... Eek


vielleicht schon ein Hinweis, was er mit uns bei der nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt vorhat...?


----------



## Kulminator (17. März 2014)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> vielleicht schon ein Hinweis, was er mit uns bei der nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt vorhat...?



jep... der Kombi überlässt doch nix dem Zufall ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshoxrevel (17. März 2014)

donnerstag nightride??


----------



## Kulminator (18. März 2014)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> donnerstag nightride??


 1730 Westbahnhof?


----------



## Kulminator (18. März 2014)

Danke, Kombi


----------



## rockshoxrevel (18. März 2014)

jop passt (ps donnerstag solls evtl 25grad geben)


----------



## Kulminator (18. März 2014)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> jop passt (ps donnerstag solls evtl 25grad geben)



habs auch gehört


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. März 2014)

Aber Morgen wirds noch mal lausig-frrisch.
Ob der angekündigten Streiks wurde ich von meinen kurbelfaulen Damen doch gebeten gefälligst das Rad zu benutzen so daß sie ihre 2-3km trocken im Auto zurücklegen können.
Verkehrte Welt.
Putin hätte jetzt mal schnell eine Gebietsreform eingeleitet.


----------



## alldaylong (18. März 2014)

Hey bin neu hier  aus frankfurt bzw. ehemals hanau.  Wo lang geht's am do? Anschlussbarkeit gegeben?


----------



## rockshoxrevel (19. März 2014)

so leuts wie stehts? wer ist morgen dabei/ findet das nightride statt? (ich wär def. dabei)


----------



## alldaylong (19. März 2014)

Wie ist denn NightRide definiert? Dämmerung oder Nacht? Für letzteres fehlt mir ne ordentliche Funzel :/
Und vor allem wo


----------



## rockshoxrevel (19. März 2014)

wenn es morgen stattfindet brauchste ne funzel weil start 17.30 dann gehts ohne lampe bis 18.30 und ab da brauchste ne funzel. treffpunkt is westbhf in hanau (parkplatz) und gehen wirds denke ich richtung grüner see  je nachdem wer guided^^ weil ich weiss den weg auch net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alldaylong (19. März 2014)

Weg kenn ich... nur Funzel :/ was fährt ihr denn für welche?


----------



## rockshoxrevel (19. März 2014)

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...ed-evo-47161?gclid=CMzowKucn70CFe3ItAoddFQAhA	ich hab die, hat bis jetz überall gereicht


----------



## Kulminator (19. März 2014)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> wenn es morgen stattfindet brauchste ne funzel weil start 17.30 dann gehts ohne lampe bis 18.30 und ab da brauchste ne funzel. treffpunkt is westbhf in hanau (parkplatz) und gehen wirds denke ich richtung grüner see  je nachdem wer guided^^ weil ich weiss den weg auch net



bin morgen um 1730 am Treffpunkt. Grüne Seen oder Bulau Trails. Denke, dass wir so ca 2 Std unterwegs sind.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (19. März 2014)

top dann steht das morgen


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. März 2014)

Heute morgen auf die letzten 2 km doch noch nass geworden. Abends wars dann TOP. Wie schon den ganzen März: in kurzen Hosen.
Morgen wirds dann noch mal Sommerklasse, dafür wird extra das harte Eisenschwein ausgefahren.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (20. März 2014)

17:30 am west steht ? bin auch dabei...versuche pünktlich zu sein !


----------



## Kulminator (20. März 2014)

alle noch gut nach Hause gekommen? War ne nette Runde zu dritt. Kombi, das nächste Mal bitte mit anderem Gefährt. Sa würde ich gerne nach MIL - wenn das Wetter einigermassen mitspielt?!


----------



## alldaylong (20. März 2014)

Ich brauch auf jeden Fall ne Funzel :/ die bestellte ist noch nicht da.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (20. März 2014)

jop alles noch dran^^	und jaohnefunzel gehts im mom noch net^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (20. März 2014)

Kulminator schrieb:


> alle noch gut nach Hause gekommen? War ne nette Runde zu dritt. Kombi, das nächste Mal bitte mit anderem Gefährt. Sa würde ich gerne nach MIL - wenn das Wetter einigermassen mitspielt?!


Fühle mich ausgegrenzt!!!
Wenn Du wüsstest, wie sich das unaussprechliche "Ding" fährt, dann würdest Du anderes urteilen.
MIL könnte klappen. Wir beobachten die Wetterentwicklung und posten/telefonieren uns dann mal zusammen.
Vorerst hoffe ich, daß morgen das Wetter noch mitspielt. Arbeite noch am Kilometerrekord für die ersten drei Monate des Jahres.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (20. März 2014)

kombi du weist,es gibt kein unpassendes wetter, nur unpassende klamotten^^  und man kann auch bei 25l niederschlag pro quadratmeter fahren


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. März 2014)

Man muss "ES" einfach anders fahren als vollgefedert, viel flexibler


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. März 2014)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> kombi du weist,es gibt kein unpassendes wetter, nur unpassende klamotten^^  und man kann auch bei 25l niederschlag pro quadratmeter fahren


Da kann ich mithalten. Irgendwo bei Kulmi im Album dürfte es noch ein paar Beweisfotos geben: Downhillstrecke Todtnau


----------



## Kulminator (20. März 2014)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Da kann ich mithalten. Irgendwo bei Kulmi im Album dürfte es noch ein paar Beweisfotos geben: Downhillstrecke Todtnau



Kann ich definitiv bestätigen. Der Kombi ist ein Ferkelchen...


----------



## Kulminator (20. März 2014)

alldaylong schrieb:


> Ich brauch auf jeden Fall ne Funzel :/ die bestellte ist noch nicht da.



Du solltest in erster Linie mal auftauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshoxrevel (21. März 2014)

wenn MIL morgen klargeht wann und wo wäre dann treffpunkt?


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. März 2014)

Also, im Moment glaube ich nicht, das das morgen mit mir was wird. Hatte eine kagg-Nacht und Tag hinter mir. Der Polenflug ist auf dem Höhepunkt, ich bekomme kaum Luft obwohl die Pillen schon in mir kreisen.


----------



## Kulminator (21. März 2014)

Der Wetterbericht lässt für morgen wenig Gutes erwarten... 
Kombi: gute Besserung


----------



## Kulminator (22. März 2014)

ich bin für heute definitiv raus


----------



## rockshoxrevel (22. März 2014)

is fürn arsch wenn der regen aufhört dann für max 30 min un dann gehts weiter ....


----------



## ml IX (23. März 2014)

Bike ist verladen und Taschen gepackt. Morgen früh geht's ab in den Vinschgau. Hoffentlich klappt es danach mal mit nem gemeinsamen Ründchen.


----------



## Kulminator (23. März 2014)

ml IX schrieb:


> Bike ist verladen und Taschen gepackt. Morgen früh geht's ab in den Vinschgau. Hoffentlich klappt es danach mal mit nem gemeinsamen Ründchen.



viel Spass im Vinschgau. Daran hab ich noch gute Erinnerungen


----------



## rockshoxrevel (24. März 2014)

wie siehtsen do abend aus mit nightride?  wetter soll im moment noch passen^^


----------



## Kulminator (24. März 2014)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> wie siehtsen do abend aus mit nightride?  wetter soll im moment noch passen^^


 
sieht gut aus ...


----------



## Kulminator (25. März 2014)

Do 1730 Westbhf HU.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshoxrevel (25. März 2014)

passt ausser der arzt sagt mir do ich darf erstma net fahren ( tippe aber eher auf: ich find da nix, knie is in ordnung )


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. März 2014)

Samstag ist das Wetter gut...angekündigt


----------



## Kulminator (25. März 2014)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Samstag ist das Wetter gut...angekündigt


MIL !


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. März 2014)

Kulminator schrieb:


> MIL !


...wäre eine Reise wert!


----------



## rockshoxrevel (25. März 2014)

wie kommt ihr eigentl dahin, ist das dann auto oder bahn ab hanau???


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. März 2014)

Auto. Bis zum Schützenhaus in der Oberen Walldürner Str. Ab da mit den Geländegängigen.


----------



## Kulminator (26. März 2014)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> ...wäre eine Reise wert!


MIL mit Präsi steht .. Uhrzeit müsse mer noch festlegen


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. März 2014)

SA MIL bin ich dabei.


----------



## Igetyou (26. März 2014)

Sa MIL klingt gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (26. März 2014)

Do Nightride ab 18:00 wäre ich dabei


----------



## Kulminator (26. März 2014)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Do 1730 Westbhf HU.



Korrigiere: 1800 Westbahnhof.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. März 2014)

SA Schule bin ich dabei.
Zur Zeit läuft nüscht in sachen Biken. Könnte kotzen.


----------



## Kulminator (27. März 2014)

Sa 1330 am Schützenhaus. Ok?


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. März 2014)

MIL, so spät, warum nicht früher?
Bin eh mal gespannt, wie sich meine Allergie bis SA entwickelt. Gestern abend, zum Heulen. Heute, trotz Pillen, Matschbirne und Glupschaugen. SA wird gefahren, hilft ja alles nix.


----------



## Kulminator (27. März 2014)

Sa 1330 Schützenhaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (30. März 2014)

MIL ist schon geil, vielen Dank an die Jungs dort für Eure Arbeit an den Trails.  Ein paar Neuerungen und Line Verbesserungen am Tobis - Trail waren auch festzustellen.

Kombi: Vielen Dank auch fürs Fahren.


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. März 2014)

Jaa, war klasse, gestern.
Abends, beim räumen, bin ich mit dem linken Knie an einer Tür mit Schwung hängen geblieben. Dachte, mir fliegt die Kniescheibe weg. Habs eingeschmiert, merke es aber heute deutlich >> Heute kein Biken!
>> Leichte Gartenarbeit inkl. Grillen zum Ausgleich


----------



## Igetyou (30. März 2014)

War heute nochmal Feldberg und Hahnekamm


----------



## Marc555 (31. März 2014)

Feldberg war lässig. 
Wann geht´s denn bei dir wieder mit dem Dicken los?
Den Monat steht noch W´berg an. Meld dich mal bei Interesse.


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. April 2014)

Frühsommer zum 1. April.
Bereits morgens in kurzen Hosen biken.
Abends ein kurzärmliges Trikot.
Mal sehen, wie lange das noch hält.
Ab heute mittag heftige Allergieanfälle, dafür heute Abend den Tango geschwänzt und lieber in der Werkstatt das Tretlager getauscht. Nix knarzt mehr


----------



## Drahtesel_ (2. April 2014)

Servus,

klinke mich mal ein.
Komme aus der nähe von Hanau (Ronneburg) und bike hier im Umkreis herum.
Dürfen bei euch neue Leute einfach dazustoßen wenn Fahrten anstehen? 
Wenn ja, plant ihr regelmäßig was oder immer nur nach Anfrage?

Gruß


----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. April 2014)

heut abend/nacher ne runde drehn?? gegen 18:30 - um grünen see rum ?


----------



## rockshoxrevel (3. April 2014)

ich bin raus hab morgen prüfung


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. April 2014)

Samstag: schon wieder warm und sonnig. Echt lästig. 

Spessart / Hohe Wart mit HW-naturtrübem Bierchen oder Mö1 mit Eis oder Mil1 mit Faust ?


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. April 2014)

Ich wäre für naturtrübes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (4. April 2014)

N'aaabend!
Ja, dann checken wir morgen vormittag mal das Wetter, ich mache leichte Haus-&Gartenarbeit und melde mich, wenn es was wird / komme bei Dir vorbei


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. April 2014)

Auch wenn wir nicht im höheren Spessart waren, das heute hatte mal was. Wann entdeckt man schon mal solche neuen Tracks?


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. April 2014)

Noch zu erwähnen sind die heute besichtigten Bauwerke, übrigens legal von einem Bike Verein in den Wald gezimmert. Falls sich jemand an 4m Drops, Do or die Doubles und Northshore Elementen probieren möchte, ist er dort richtig.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (5. April 2014)

der kleine ja der grosse nein^^   start morgen mit nem kollegen ca 10.45 uhr b8 parkplatz zu ner runde hk   falls jemand bock hat sich anzuschließen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. April 2014)

Ausser der Ortsbegehung und dem Antesten von den eher harmlosen Teilen waren wir aber auch noch kilometermäßig unterwegs. "solche neuen Tracks" bezog sich auch auf schöne Passagen wie ein schwer findbarer Wiesentrail. 
Ich will zwar auch morgen noch mal aufs Bike, 1045 ... mal sehen. Wenn ich bis 1050 nicht am Parkplatz bin, dann fahrt ohne mich.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. April 2014)

Wie habt ihr die Location entdeckt und wo ist sie.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (5. April 2014)

Geht klar


----------



## Fr.th.13 (5. April 2014)

Test Tag 
ab 14:00uhr kostenfreier lift
kommt zahlreich!
https://www.facebook.com/events/1394357850841706/?ref=22


----------



## rockshoxrevel (7. April 2014)

jemand donnerstag bock auf nightride?   wetter sollte im moment nach den nachrichtendiensten noch passe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (7. April 2014)

quatch der is net vier meter hoch, des wüste ich, die shores stehen schon seit 3j. bin die auch schon gehüpt ! aber an den bildern sieht man das die die shores pflegen fette sache.

PS:den angeblichen 4m drop bin ich schon mit dem dmr (siehe bild) die landung is total soft!!


----------



## Marc555 (9. April 2014)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> quatch der is net vier meter hoch, des wüste ich, die shores stehen schon seit 3j. bin die auch schon gehüpt ! aber an den bildern sieht man das die die shores pflegen fette sache.
> 
> PS:den angeblichen 4m drop bin ich schon mit dem dmr (siehe bild) die landung is total soft!!


 

Jason, du bist einfach ein Hengst!


----------



## rockshoxrevel (10. April 2014)

jemand samstag lust auf ne run de hk??


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. April 2014)

Bin am SA auf dem Bike. HK, kann man da noch fahren? Sonst wäre ich für etwas mehr Anreise und dann MIL1 oder MÖ1.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (10. April 2014)

Letzten sonntag wars spitze  mil etc kann ich leider net da nur halben tag zeit weil nächste woche noch eine Prüfung. ..


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. April 2014)

SA muß ich um 1230 wegen Sommerreifen zum Schnatz. Konnte keinen anderen Termin bekommen.
Evtl. SO denkbar ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (10. April 2014)

Ja Sonntag ist auch machbar


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. April 2014)

Heute war irgendwie kein guter Tag zum Biken.
Was für ein Unterschied: Eisenschwein mit 0,9Zoll Trennscheiben gegen heute 301 mit geländegängiger Bereifung plus Gegenwind. Bin ausgelaugt.
Esse jetzt was und gehe dann aufs Sofa. Wer mich kennt: völlig untypisch, der Mann is feddisch


----------



## chozen (11. April 2014)

Sonntag dürfte am Hahnenkamm keinen Spaß machen, da ist 3 Tage Trailrunning und soweit mir erzählt wurde, wird Samstag und Sonntag rund um den Hahnenkamm gelaufen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. April 2014)

Heute mit Rad auf Krankenbesuch und dann ab in den Wald. Old-School biken mit wenig Federweg, vom Feinsten. BH, X11, Li-Trails, Mt. Book von allen Seiten, BH.
Es ist staubtrocken im Wald. Selbst die bekannten nassen Stellen auf der BH sind furztrocken.

Ede, morgen??? & wann?
Falls das morgen nix wird, bitte Bescheid geben. Alternativ mache ich sonst nach BF auf, da sind die 2 Youngsters auf der Strecke.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (12. April 2014)

offenbach session bk, morgen ?


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. April 2014)

Morgen Mö1 1230, Mö Parkplatz 1300


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. April 2014)

Heute sehr zügiges Mömlingen Finest, alles supertrocken die einzige Feuchtigkeit ist mir die Kerft runtergelaufen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. April 2014)

Yess, das war eine super Runde heute. Flowig & staubtrocken.
Habe noch mal nachgeschaut, da ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher war:

das, was wir heute auf dem Weg entlang der Apfelwiese gesehen haben, war eine (junge) Äskulapnatter. Top-Selten, Rote Liste!






Die Youngsters sind auch wieder unbeschadet aus Beerfelden zurück. Karfreitag, bei hinreichend gutem Wetter, ist wieder Äkdschen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. April 2014)

Wunderschönes Tier!


----------



## rockshoxrevel (14. April 2014)

jemand do nightride??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (14. April 2014)

Eher nicht, da Freitag auf Tour


----------



## rockshoxrevel (15. April 2014)

wo gehtsen fr hin?


----------



## st3f4n (17. April 2014)

Bin kein Crack, eher der Tourenfahrer. Wenn mal wieder was geplant ist würde ich mir auch mal den Spessart anschauen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. April 2014)

Kombi: Was liegt morgen an ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. April 2014)

Hält das Wetter, dann löse ich mein Weihnachtsgeschenkgutschein ein und gehe mit den Youngsters in Beerfelden biken.
Hält das Wetter nicht, stehe ich am großen Kochtopf für ein Weizen.

Schätze, das Wetter hält. Habe die ultrafetten Walzen aufgezogen, Bremsbeläge erneuert (war nötig) und sogar die Reverb ausgebaut.


----------



## bikebuster90 (17. April 2014)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hält das Wetter, dann löse ich mein Weihnachtsgeschenkgutschein ein und gehe mit den Youngsters in Beerfelden biken.
> Hält das Wetter nicht, stehe ich am großen Kochtopf für ein Weizen.
> 
> Schätze, das Wetter hält. Habe die ultrafetten Walzen aufgezogen, Bremsbeläge erneuert (war nötig) und sogar die Reverb ausgebaut.




oha, dann sieht man sich ja morgen in beerfelden, werde mit dem commencal hardtail am start sein


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. April 2014)

Bis auf den Hagelschauer um die Mittagszeit und den Gewitterplatzer um 3 hielt das Wetter.
Waren super Bedingungen, Wartezeiten am Lift von 0 bis 2 Minuten. Ab 30 Runs habe ich aufgehört zu zählen. 
Dafür ziehren jetzt 2 schöne Schwielen die Hände.
Und eine Luftgabel hat schlapp gemacht, nach Luftverlust ist sie jetzt mehr eine CC-Gabel.
In Summe, dem Jungvolk und mir hats Schbass gemacht. 
Kann man wiederholen.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (19. April 2014)

jemand morgen bock auf ne runde hk abfahrt b8  uhrzeit flexibel??


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. April 2014)

Nee, bin morgen familiär wieder voll gebucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (20. April 2014)




----------



## Kulminator (20. April 2014)

Mö1 ist nun auch für mich eröffnet


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. April 2014)

Heute kein Biken. Erst Krankenbesuch, dann Familie bekocht.
Meinen Dutch Oven das erste mal ausprobiert. 
2,7 kg Schweinenachen. Massage mit Jalapeno-Honig-Senf-Meersalz. Dazu eine Menge Wurzelgemüse schnibbeln.



richtiges Feuer machen, Glut abwarten



Dutch Oven platzieren und kalkuliert mit Glut bedecken



Es beginnt höllisch zu schmurgeln. Zwischenzeitlich ablöschen mit schwarzem Weizen, Brühe, BBQ-Sauce.



Nach etwa 90 Minuten wächst die Spannung, der Deckel wird gelüftet. Dann noch mal 20 min. Das Fleisch wird sehr dunkel, das Gemüse ist fast verkocht. Nachgießen nicht vergessen.



Fleisch aufschneiden, geniessen, mit Schupfnudeln dazu.

Brüder, was für ein Hammer.


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. April 2014)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Mö1 ist nun auch für mich eröffnet


Hej, lange nix mehr von Dir gehört?! MÖ1 war gut? Wir haben nur beim letzten Mal am Ende von Abschnitt 2 die enge Strecke nicht mehr gefunden, da lag massiv viel Astwerk im Wald.

Was geht so in den nächsten Tagen / kommenden Samstag?


----------



## ml IX (20. April 2014)

Heute mal in Stromberg gewesen, war echt  wieder genial. Morgen geht's dann auf den MIL1. Ick freu mir schon.
Ich hoffe es klappt bald mal mit ner Runde. Die Woche noch im Urlaub aber dann wird es Zeit, dass ich mich mal anschließe.


----------



## Kulminator (21. April 2014)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hej, lange nix mehr von Dir gehört?! MÖ1 war gut? Wir haben nur beim letzten Mal am Ende von Abschnitt 2 die enge Strecke nicht mehr gefunden, da lag massiv viel Astwerk im Wald.
> 
> Was geht so in den nächsten Tagen / kommenden Samstag?



aus der Mö1 waren einige Streckenabschnitte nicht mehr ausgeschildert. Stimmt - da fehlte was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (21. April 2014)

Morgen 1 Tag Urlaub (kann ich gebrauchen, nach all den Aktionen hier...).
Die Youngsters ins Auto, 3 Bikes auf den Träger und dann fahren wir mal nach Norden.
Mal sehen, ob das Wetter mitspielt. Habe da noch ein paar Fahrten auf der Liftkarte von EOS2011.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (22. April 2014)

hab lust auf Nightride aber besser erst ab 19:30 oder 20Uhr ! sonst isses nur ne feierabendrunde ! wann wehr lust ??


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. April 2014)

Zurück aus Winterberg, Alter, das war geil.
Wetter von oben war ausreichend gut, mittags ein bissl Sonne, ein Gewitter zog in paar Kilometern Abstand vorbei, bei Abfahrt setzte leichter Sprühregen ein.
Allerdings hatte es in der Nacht zuvor ordentlich geregnet. Die Strecken waren dementsprechend weich & matschig.
Sehr wenig Betrieb auf den Strecken, trotz der Ferien. Kein Anstehen am Lift. Unser Frollein die einzige Frau auf der Strecke.
Continental > easy going, trocken. Zum ein- und ausrollen.
Flow Shore (Holzbauten) > ebenfalls super
Four Cross > auch paarmal gefahren, trocken und griffig. Den anschließenden Dirtbereich haben wir nur 2 mal passiert, nix für uns.
Free Cross > oben neu & perfekt, unten viele Bremsstempel und recht nass. Machte nix, einige Male gefahren
Northshore > am Morgen extrem nass, ab Mittag super. Viele neue Holzbauten, machte mir am meisten Spaß
Downhill > dito, am Morgen exxxxtrem seifig, ab Mittag deutlich besser. Hat unserem Frollein am meisten Spaß gemacht, die ist am Besten durchgekommen. Wer hätte das gedacht.
IXS > ab der Hälfte gesperrt, nicht gefahren
Single Trail > auf den nassen Wurzeln und massiv viel Schlamm kein Spaß.
Der Abzweig zur alten Roadgap-Strecke ist ziemlich hin. Hat ein paar Jungs aber nicht davon abgehalten, das Ding zu springen.
Der neue große Lift ist perfekt.
Der Rettungshubschrauber ist auch mal gelandet.
Mit Maxxis Minions und Muddy Marys sind wir gut durchgekommen. Kein nenneswerten Bodenkontakt gehabt. Die gepriesene Selbstreinigung der Reifen konnten wir nicht feststellen.
Bikewäsche grob vor Ort, alle braunen & nassen Klamotten in die Ikea-Tüten.
Wir warten auf besseres Wetter und dann gehts wieder mal hin.


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. April 2014)

Bestes Wetter draußen und man sitzt hier beim grauseligen Mittagsessen auffe Zeche. Schnauff...
Wenigstens mit dem Bike hier, da war es heute morgen schon schön.
Pläne für Samstag?


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. April 2014)

Heute sahen die HK Trails sehr gepflegt aus ? Dem F. sein Lieblingstrail war besonders aufgehübscht...
Die trockenste B. aller Zeiten war heute aber die Krönung.

Und noch am Parkplatz den Erdi getroffen, sehr angenehm...tja ein paar fahren noch.


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. April 2014)

Ja, heute sehr schöne Fixe Tour mit dem Ede. Hat den Kopf frei gemacht.


----------



## Erdi01 (27. April 2014)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Heute sahen die HK Trails sehr gepflegt aus ? Dem F. sein Lieblingstrail war besonders aufgehübscht...
> Die trockenste B. aller Zeiten war heute aber die Krönung.
> 
> Und noch am Parkplatz den Erdi getroffen, sehr angenehm...tja ein paar fahren noch.


Kann ich alles bestätigen! Bevor ich auf die Zwei traf war ich auch um den HK unterwegs und kam auch die trockenste und schnellste B. aller Zeiten runter. Hatte mich auch gefreut mal wieder ein paar von Euch live zu sehen


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Mai 2014)

Puuh, dicke Birne (Wetter oder anrückende Grippe? oder die letzten 3 Tage doch zu viel gearbeitet) jetzt noch das Pissl-Wetter. 
Dann wird eben ein wenig an den Bikes rumgefummelt, es zieht mich heute nicht raus.


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. Mai 2014)

Dank Kombi wissen wir endlich wo "ES" herkommt. Das wieder Ruhe im Wald einkehrt.


----------



## Päppi__ (1. Mai 2014)

Hi zusammen. Suche ein paar Bike Kollegen, die abends unter der Woche eine Runde drehen. Komme aus Hanau, kann problemlos auch nach Alzenau etc. kommen.

Übrigens, ich fahre am Samstag zum Hassbergritt nach Hofheim. Falls jemand spontan eine Mitfahrgelegenheit sucht

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Mai 2014)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Dank Kombi wissen wir endlich wo "ES" herkommt. Das wieder Ruhe im Wald einkehrt.


Mail an LV ist raus, mit Bitte um Anruf. Mal sehen, ob der Service besser ist als die Lager.


----------



## Kulminator (1. Mai 2014)

Päppi__ schrieb:


> Hi zusammen. Suche ein paar Bike Kollegen, die abends unter der Woche eine Runde drehen. Komme aus Hanau, kann problemlos auch nach Alzenau etc. kommen.
> 
> Übrigens, ich fahre am Samstag zum Hassbergritt nach Hofheim. Falls jemand spontan eine Mitfahrgelegenheit sucht
> 
> Gruß



was fährst du denn so üblicherweise?


----------



## Kulminator (1. Mai 2014)

Sa darf das 601 in den Wald. Ein Platz am Träger wär noch ich frei.


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Mai 2014)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Sa darf das 601 in den Wald. Ein Platz am Träger wär noch ich frei.


MIL? 
Whatever, Verlockend...befürchte allerdings das Wetter spielt nicht mit.
Ich beobachte das mal. Ansonsten habe ich hier zu Hause reichlich zu tun. Melde mich ggfs.


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. Mai 2014)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Mail an LV ist raus, mit Bitte um Anruf. Mal sehen, ob der Service besser ist als die Lager.


Danke. Laut BA hochfeste Schraubensicherung verwenden (Syntace Bond 48 Hochfest, oder Loctite) d.h. rausbekommen ist spaßig, und beim Einbau extrem uffbasse das nichts ins neue Lager läuft...?


----------



## rockshoxrevel (1. Mai 2014)

und wie viel kostet der rahmen??? 2500??  schon en bissel armeslig.....


----------



## rockshoxrevel (1. Mai 2014)

btw. wenns wetter nächste woche passt mal wieder nightride??


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. Mai 2014)

Der armselige Rahmen hat nix, nur das armselige Lager, und die armselige Rechtschreibung.


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Mai 2014)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Dank Kombi wissen wir endlich wo "ES" herkommt. Das wieder Ruhe im Wald einkehrt.



Habe fertig.

RIP "ES"

Über allen Wipfeln ist Ruh'
das Rehlein macht die Äuglein zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (2. Mai 2014)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Habe fertig.
> 
> RIP "ES"
> 
> ...



Meine Hochachtung, und vielen Dank!


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Mai 2014)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Sa darf das 601 in den Wald. Ein Platz am Träger wär noch ich frei.


Wann gehts eigentlich in welchen Wald?


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Mai 2014)

Heute 1300 ab B8.


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Mai 2014)

Korrigiere: ab around noon ab Bikewerkstatt


----------



## Kulminator (3. Mai 2014)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wann gehts eigentlich in welchen Wald?


OWald - jetzt


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Mai 2014)

Da geht doch mitten im Uphill die Reverb auf Turkey, doch Doc Kombi hat die gleich mit zwei Spritzen in den 7.Himmel geschossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (6. Mai 2014)

morgen nightride ??


----------



## Fr.th.13 (7. Mai 2014)

und ne runde nightride um den grünen see Singeltrail.......? gegen 19 od.20uhr ?????


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. Mai 2014)

SA biken ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Mai 2014)

SA, ja, wenns nicht grade massiv schifft.
Zeit ist reserviert. Posten gegen um 11 Uhr, dann Entscheidung.
MIL generell o.k., hauptsache Hm hoch und runter.
Muss anfangen Hm zu trainieren.


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. Mai 2014)

901 wurde gerade abgeholt, ging ins Schwabenland. 

Kombi: HM für AlpX ?


----------



## Kulminator (10. Mai 2014)

901 R.I.P.


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Mai 2014)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> 901 wurde gerade abgeholt, ging ins Schwabenland.
> 
> Kombi: HM für AlpX ?



Wat fott es, es fott (Artikel 4, Kölsches Jrundjesetz).

HM für Sella Ronda mit nem S-Kollegen aus Nermberch.

Wetter ist ja z.Zt. noch akzeptabel gut. Will also fahren. 1300 ab MIL (= 1215 ab Ede)?

Die Kinners sind nach BF abgedampft.


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. Mai 2014)

O.K. 1215 ab hier für1300 MIL

Kulmi kommst Du auch?


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Mai 2014)

Ede, habe heute nur den Mini-Transporter zur Verfügung, wir müssten ab Ede in Deinem Midi umladen.
Die Kinners sind in BF und haben meinen Midi.


----------



## Kulminator (10. Mai 2014)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> O.K. 1215 ab hier für1300 MIL
> 
> Kulmi kommst Du auch?




ähm nee, Ede ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (10. Mai 2014)

Feuchtgebiete heute, daher haben wir die Kampfhandlungen abgekürzt und sind nur die zwei Premium Trails in MIL gefahren.
...und diese Ruhe, man hat nur die Regentropfen gehört die auf das Oberrohr tropften, das ich das noch erleben darf


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Mai 2014)

Fürwahr, man hört kein Knarzen und Knirschen 
Nasse Trails waren o.k. bzw. wir sind ja gut runtergekommen, Bike ist wieder sauber - Ede, danke fürs mitnehmen.
Richtig lecker zu abend gegessen, die Nacht der Museen auf Grund der Witterung sausen gelassen, dafür 2 süffige Ex gezischt. 
Die Kinners sind auch unbeschadet aus BF zurückgekommen. Nass war es dort wohl auch.


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Mai 2014)

Kagg Tag, heute. Wetter & habe Rücken!


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. Mai 2014)

Gute Besserung ,wir sollten noch Oberkörper Training mit einbauen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Mai 2014)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Gute Besserung ,wir sollten noch Oberkörper Training mit einbauen.



Jo, Holzhacken aufm (für den) Trail 

Alle Rifugios für Dolomiti gebucht. Jetzt wirds ernst.


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Mai 2014)

Rücken fast wieder o.k.
heute habe ich mich getaner Arbeit noch Z`sammgerissen und mit dem Dolomiti-Training begonnen.
Beim ersten Bergabfegen vom HK kam mir eine Riesenhorde Anfängerbiker/innen entgegen.
Jedenfalls waren sie schön bunt&zu dick angezogen, schnatterten aufgeregt und schnaufen angestrengt.
Beim zweiten Bergabfegen habe ich dann eine schönere Strecke genommen


----------



## Farodas (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich komme aus der Nähe von Hanau und hab aktuell mal wieder mein Hardtail aus dem Exil zurückgeholt, in dem es jetzt aus verschiedenen Gründen 2 Jahre lang stand. Ich fahre zwar auch alleine, aber mit ein paar Leuten macht es halt doch mehr Spaß. Daher suche ich momentan Leute, die sich hier in der Umgebung ein bisschen mit MTB-Strecken auskennen und mit denen ich vielleicht die ein oder andere Tour fahren kann. Ich würde mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Fr.th.13 (15. Mai 2014)

wie schauts aus do. 19:00uhr terffpunkt westbahnhof, ne runde singeltrail um grünensee ?
wer is alles dabei ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Mai 2014)

Busy heute abend...kein Radln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (15. Mai 2014)

was issen mit morgen abend gleiche zeit - heut fährt ja keiner !


----------



## Drahtesel_ (16. Mai 2014)

Heute HK -> 14:30 Uhr ab Hörstein / Sportplatz.


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Mai 2014)

Morgen Ausfahrt!? Wetter scheint ja eher so la-la zu werden. Bin aber am Start.
Wünsche-Anregungen-Vorschläge?


----------



## ml IX (17. Mai 2014)

Leider in der Rhön unterwegs.


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Mai 2014)

Dann mach ich jetzt ein hartes Hm-Training.


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Mai 2014)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Dann mach ich jetzt ein hartes Hm-Training.



Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund. Es war so schön leer gestern im Revier, da mache ich das glatt noch mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshoxrevel (23. Mai 2014)

morgen (Samstag) jemand Lust auf ne Runde (oder 2) HK, Startpunkt B8, Zeit flexibel????????


----------



## Kulminator (23. Mai 2014)

Morgen ist mal wieder MIL an der Reihe...


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Mai 2014)

Nach einer Woche im Osten muss ich mal schauen, was hier so liegengeblieben ist. Habe noch keine klare Sicht, was heute möglich ist.


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Mai 2014)

Nach getaner Arbeit doch noch zum Biken gekommen: effektives Hm Training im Revier


----------



## Kulminator (25. Mai 2014)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Morgen ist mal wieder MIL an der Reihe...


2xTobis, 1xJäger,1xQuellentrail, 2alkfreie Hefe, 1Pils und Pizza. Gute Ausbeute, Pilot zufrieden...


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Mai 2014)

Nach dem feinen Sonntagswetter und Tour mit Ede > was für ein Kaggwetter, heute.
So wird das nix mit dem ausgiebigen Training


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Juni 2014)

Das Gewitter über FFM flaut langsam ab. Mannomann, da war es jetzt mal richtig nass.
Und ich bin mit dem Eisenschwein hier. Rostet mir hoffentlich nicht während der Heimfahrt unterm Hintern wech.


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Juni 2014)

Falls einer SA biken will - nur zu, ohne mich, habe beruflich Verpflichtungen. Sonntag oder Montag mag was gehen (ganz früh morgens, wenns noch kühl ist) oder doch besser mittags im Wald?


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. Juni 2014)

Ich muß heute auch arbeiten, morgen mittag können wir biken.


----------



## Kulminator (7. Juni 2014)

Dank HiBike komme ich nun auch - wenn auch nur kurz - aufs 601. 
Pfingsten Berch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebuster90 (10. Juni 2014)

so neue nicht erfreuliche nachrichten von mir, norco aurum rahmen ist nun auch gerissen  -.-



















gibt es einen rahmen der hält???  so langsam nervt es


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Juni 2014)

Oh Jesses!
Hilft nur noch: Santa Cruz.
Oder: weniger heftig springen. Obwohl, ich würde mal behaupten, das kannst Du ganz gut.


----------



## Kulminator (11. Juni 2014)

Hab ein uraltes Nicolai. Die verstehen was vom Schweissen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Juni 2014)

Heute den Kulmi getroffen...
Btw. die Super Moto haben keinen Grip auf KidK (Kies in der Kurve)! Habe es heute nicht ausprobieren müssen, weiss es aber.
Ansosnten: Lautlos im Weltall


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Juni 2014)

Heute morgen bei Ankunft auf Zeche...
E-Moped von Speci.
Uuaah, aber interessieren würde es mich doch mal darauf nen Kilometer zu brettern.
Auffallend, das Riesengeweih mit Hörnchen (puh) der Sattel recht tief (fährt das ein Orang Utan?) aber schicke Magura MT8


----------



## Kulminator (12. Juni 2014)

Feine Sache deine Super Motos.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (15. Juni 2014)

liteville901 schrieb:


> so neue nicht erfreuliche nachrichten von mir, norco aurum rahmen ist nun auch gerissen  -.-
> 
> gibt es einen rahmen der hält???  so langsam nervt es




Hm..., evt. ktm, meins hält seit 7j.!


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Juni 2014)

Unglaublich, aber war:




War heute bei einem Kollegen (Arbeit) und der sprach mich an: er war am Wochenende mit seinem Sohn in Leogang und er erzählte aufgeregt von einem Downhiller, dessen Namen er vergessen hatte, der wäre nur auf der Hinterradfelge die Mörderstrecke runter und der Reifen sei so am Schaltwerk rumgeschlabbert...ich wollte es erst nicht glauben, aber siehe da, er hatte Recht.
Aaron ist ein Tier


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Juni 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Juni 2014)

Triplepost. Mist.


----------



## Kulminator (18. Juni 2014)

Freitag ist mal wieder 601 Tag


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Juni 2014)

Üben für den Ernstfall. 2xMö1.



Wetter hat mitgespielt (nicht zu heiss), mit Clickies und Rocket Rons sind die zur Zeit staubtrockenen Schlüsselstellen eine kleine Herausforderung. Damit habe ich heute die 3000km voll gemacht > Ziel 2014 ist somit realistisch erreichbar.


----------



## Kulminator (22. Juni 2014)

aber schon ein bisschen


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Juni 2014)

So eine Frechheit vom Wettergott (muss ein Italiener sein, der nachtrauert): seit langem mal wieder auf dem Bike nass geworden, heute morgen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Juni 2014)

Gruß aus der Frankischen Schweiz (da war das Wetter noch gut)



spätes Mittagessen (Schäufela mit Kloß) in Burggaillenreuth



und dann fing es an zu regnen...Hammer, auf glattgelaufenen Kalksteinen mit Laub und Regen die letzten Trails runter ins Tal. Mit Rocket Rons und Clickies nur bedingt fahrbar.
Jedenfalls haben wir den Dolomiti-Vorentscheid mit 1650hm und 62km ganz gut hingekriegt.
Nur heute morgen war es so bescheiden, da haben wir von der Sonntagsrunde auf den Walberla dann doch Abstand genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (29. Juni 2014)

Wo seid ihr denn gefahren? Der schönste Trail soll zwischen Pottenstein und Pegnitz entlangführen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Juni 2014)

Das Ding hier:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=zoxlhrxmkatsobdd

Fliege es mal in Google Earth ab...


----------



## Kulminator (29. Juni 2014)




----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juli 2014)

Da ihrs hier ja von gebrochenen rahmen habt
hab mein rotwild zerstört, einige wissen es schon...so ein schickes labiles bike was keine Bunny hops mag, leider war ich scheinbar nicht das richtige herrchen  Rotwild hat mir für 800 euro ein rrcc01r (kulmi das hattest du doch?) als ersatz geboten....an sich nicht schlecht, aber halt noch ein labileres als das was ich hatte...was zum teufel soll ich mit so nem schei*material?


----------



## Kulminator (1. Juli 2014)

Eigentlich hat es für deine "Verhältnisse" lange gehalten. Mir haben die 2007 ein RCC1.2 als Ersatz angeboten. Das hält nun auch schon 7 Jahre ?!?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2014)

Rest in Pieces, alte Zicke


----------



## Fr.th.13 (2. Juli 2014)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da ihrs hier ja von gebrochenen rahmen habt
> hab mein rotwild zerstört, einige wissen es schon...so ein schickes labiles bike was keine Bunny hops mag, leider war ich scheinbar nicht das richtige herrchen  Rotwild hat mir für 800 euro ein rrcc01r (kulmi das hattest du doch?) als ersatz geboten....an sich nicht schlecht, aber halt noch ein labileres als das was ich hatte...was zum teufel soll ich mit so nem schei*material?
> Anhang anzeigen 302605





Hab so etwas nur daneben mitbekommen, einmal en cannondale in jüdesheim und en anderesmal en scott dh in todtnau, hat in beiden fällen en lauten knall gegeben!! Rotwild dh das auch anden gleichen stellen gerissen ist, hab ich auch schon gesehen, bestimmt 10j her(DH-Rennen).


----------



## Fr.th.13 (2. Juli 2014)

wie lange hats gehalten?


----------



## Kulminator (2. Juli 2014)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> wie lange hats gehalten?


Viel zu lange... so wie der Lugga mit der Zicke umgefangen ist ...


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juli 2014)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> wie lange hats gehalten?


2006 gekauft, 2008 in den Keller gestellt und dieses Jahr zum auf die Arbeit fahren wieder rausgeholt…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juli 2014)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Viel zu lange... so wie der Lugga mit der Zicke umgegangen ist ...


Die hat ja, weil sie immer Zicken mußte, nur rumgestanden


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Juli 2014)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 2006 gekauft, 2008 in den Keller gestellt und dieses Jahr zum auf die Arbeit fahren wieder rausgeholt…



Korrodiert weil zu wenig bewegt?

Mal ohne chai$$, konntest Du Dich wenigstens vernünftig retten, als es zusammengeklappt ist?


Für den Rest mit einsatzfähigen Bikes: ich werde am Samstag fahren, gerne mal wieder MIL, sonst muss mein Schwarzes das Schicksal vom Rotwild teilen (da z.Zt. zu wenig bewegt). Graues und Goldenes werden dafür um so heftiger gefahren.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juli 2014)

Außer nem blauen Auge und ein offenes Knie ist es gut ausgegangen...ist alles schon wieder verheilt...zum Glück war ich gaaaaaaaanz langsam


----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. Juli 2014)

für Sonntag den 20.07 Frankfurt - Winterberg(Bikepark),incl. Tageskarte für lift, Bus mit Fahrradtransport 69.- wer ist alles dabei ? evt. auch 2er Sammelpunk in Hanau möglich.

Ich bitte um eure kommentare!


----------



## Kulminator (7. Juli 2014)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> für Sonntag den 20.07 Frankfurt - Winterberg(Bikepark),incl. Tageskarte für lift, Bus mit Fahrradtransport 69.- wer ist alles dabei ? evt. auch 2er Sammelpunk in Hanau möglich.
> 
> Ich bitte um eure kommentare!



günstiges Angebot, ich fahr aber nicht im Park....


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Juli 2014)

Das wird eine furchtbare Woche. Heute war schlechtes Wetter angekündigt, letztendlich wäre es doch noch TOP fürs Biken gewesen. Schon mal vorsichtshalber nicht gefahren. Und morgen wird es dann angekündigt richtig schlecht...habe vorsichtshalber mal das Goldene zerlegt, aus Langeweile, ausserdem knarzt noch irgendwo etwas und zum Aecht Schlenkerla Rauchbier musste einfach was getan werden .
Mein Kumpel aus Prag, mit dem wir in 4 Wochen durch die Sella Ronda müllern wollen, hat sich am Wochenende beim Training mal herzhaft verfahren und ist beim Bergab klettern ordentlich abgeschmiert. Schau'n mer mal, ob er sich wieder erholt. Bzw., ob ihn seine Frau gehen lässt.

Winterberg reizt mich, aber dann zusammen mit J. (um das Osternabenteuer noch mal zu wiederholen), aber die hat es krankheitmäßig ordentlich erwischt und die fährt in den nächsten 2 Wochen bestimmt nix downhillmäßig.


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Juli 2014)

Die 2te Halbzeit halte ich auch noch durch...5 Eier gelegt, mein liewa Scholli!


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Juli 2014)

Ausfahrt gestern abend trocken begonnen und nass beendet. Mannomann, da ging was ab.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (11. Juli 2014)

servus,
jemand sa oder so am hk unterwegs??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Juli 2014)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> servus,
> jemand sa oder so am hk unterwegs??


Habe heute und morgen, bis Sonntag 1400 Besuch, damit kein Biken, erst ab Sonntag Nachmittag, falls es nicht total sifft.
Wenn Du da noch Zeit / Bock hast, können wir ne Runde drehen. Einfach posten!

Heute auf dem Nachhauseweg echt Glück gehabt, vor den dunklen Wolken hergefahren. Was für ein geiler Rückenwind, hinten am Hafen, die lange Gerade, kam er genau richtig und ich hatte im Flachen mit herzhaft hintreten bestimmt über 50 Sachen drauf, mords Getöse mit den Stollenreifen. Allerdings hats mich dann unter der Autobahnbrücke fast vom Rad geweht, als durch eine Baumlücke ein Böe quer kam


----------



## Kulminator (11. Juli 2014)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> servus,
> jemand sa oder so am hk unterwegs??


Negativ. Bin auf dem Weg zum Gardasee..


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. Juli 2014)

Wollte morgen nachmittag mal Richtung Hohe Warte starten.

Kombi: 7 GPS Touren unter www.bikewald.de und www.sinngrundbiker.de


----------



## rockshoxrevel (12. Juli 2014)

servus,
heute bei super wetter ne schöne 60km tour mit 1400hm gedreht, untergrund noch etwas weich aber absolut akzeptabel für dieses wetter der vorherigen tage. 
wenn ihr morgen mittag/nachmittag fahrt, wärs top wenn ihr dann hier frühzeitig strecke, treffpunkt und uhrzeit reinschreiben könntet, dann würde ich bescheidgeben ob ich mitkomme.


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Juli 2014)

Ins Wasser gefallen...hier schüttet es Eimerweise...ich hole jetzt die Rolle aus dem Fundus und packe ein Rad drauf. Gewitter ist zwar weitgehend durch und im Westen wird es heller, aber ich will mir gar nicht vorstellen wie es im Gelände aussieht


----------



## rockshoxrevel (14. Juli 2014)

Jemand Do-Abend Lust auf ne Runde Nightride?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eHai-Treiber (14. Juli 2014)

ja


----------



## rockshoxrevel (15. Juli 2014)

1) nightride= nachtfahrt (licht erforderlich) wenn der startpunkt 18 uhr ist, kann das evtl schonmal bis 21/22 uhr dauern bis man zurück ist und da ist dann auch zur jetzigen jahreszeit ne funzel von vorteil.

2) hahnenkamm(mtb paradis wenn du dich auskennst)=ich kenne am hahnenkamm leider auch nur eine strecke  und da sollte man meines erachtens schon en bissi fahren können sonst kann es wehtun, würde ich jetzt nicht umbedingt einem neueinsteiger empfehlen.  

3) komme zwar hier aus der gegend, fahre aber eher selten im raum hanau, bin eher in friedberg, gießen, taunus vertreten, zwecks regelmäßiger fahrweise hier in der ecke hanau und vor allem streckenkenntnis würde ich dir die absprache mit kombinatschef kuluminator und mtb ede ans herz legen. die drei kennen sich bestens in der ecke hanau aus.


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Juli 2014)

...danke für die Blumen, bin aber auf Dienstreise und am Donnerstag abend noch nicht zu Hause.
Ein anderes Mal.


----------



## Kulminator (15. Juli 2014)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> 1) nightride= nachtfahrt (licht erforderlich) wenn der startpunkt 18 uhr ist, kann das evtl schonmal bis 21/22 uhr dauern bis man zurück ist und da ist dann auch zur jetzigen jahreszeit ne funzel von vorteil.
> 
> 2) hahnenkamm(mtb paradis wenn du dich auskennst)=ich kenne am hahnenkamm leider auch nur eine strecke  und da sollte man meines erachtens schon en bissi fahren können sonst kann es wehtun, würde ich jetzt nicht umbedingt einem neueinsteiger empfehlen.
> 
> 3) komme zwar hier aus der gegend, fahre aber eher selten im raum hanau, bin eher in friedberg, gießen, taunus vertreten, zwecks regelmäßiger fahrweise hier in der ecke hanau und vor allem streckenkenntnis würde ich dir die absprache mit kombinatschef kuluminator und mtb ede ans herz legen. die drei kennen sich bestens in der ecke hanau aus.


Kuluminator gefällt mir


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Juli 2014)

Aber Samstag = heisses, gutes Wetter zu erwarten > ich bin am Start. Was ist mit Euch?


----------



## rockshoxrevel (15. Juli 2014)

samstag fällt bei mir aus, hab ich mich als umzugshelfer gemeldet...
@ kulminator  die verwechslung geschah im eifer des gefechts^^


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. Juli 2014)

Diese Woche nur noch am FR frei. DO NR ab 2300 möglich.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (16. Juli 2014)

fazit hahnenkamm: perfekte bodenverhältnisse aufem trail, ganz leicht angematscht perfekter grip nur in der fetten kuhle ist ein toller matschsee aber dafür richtig geiles wetter 
und der 2013er vivid geht einfach um welten besser als der 2012er, wesentlich besseres ansprechverhalten und man merkt in der einstellung jeden click.


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. Juli 2014)

Ist schon top im Wald... morgen fahr ich mal nach Mil oder Frammersbach...


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Juli 2014)

G-nabend! Back from outer space.

Freitag / morgen habe ich noch mal volle Packung bis in die Puppen...

Ede, falls Du morgen Frammersbach fährst, gib mal danach Deine Eindrücke durch.

Ich werde am Samstag wohl mal richtig früh losmachen und ebenfalls Frammersbach aufsuchen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (18. Juli 2014)

Kombi:In Frammersbach war ich heute nicht, da ich heute morgen noch einen Zahnarzt Termin hatte der mich doch ein wenig beeinträchtigt hat.
Wenn Du willst könnten wir am  02.08. gemeinsam dorthin wenn es unbedingt ein SA sein muß. SO ginge auch früher.
Würde auch mit der Tour Zur Sohlhöhe anfangen wollen mit der angeblich längsten Spessart Trailabfahrt. Tourdaten:
55 km, 1050 hm ca. 4:00 h


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Juli 2014)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ich werde am Samstag wohl mal richtig früh losmachen und ebenfalls Frammersbach aufsuchen:
> Anhang anzeigen 306291



Done!

Trailorgie de Luxe. Viele sind da dieses Jahr noch nicht gefahren, teilweise ordentlich bewachsen, die handtuchbreiten Pfade.
Habe ein paar Filmschnipsel eingesammelt, dann war der Akku leer.

1te Bodenprobe auf Schotter beim kurzfristigen Einbiegen in einen Trail.
2te Bodenprobe auf einem ausgesetzten steilen Wiesentrail. Da war ein Grenzstein unterm Gras und ich habe mich über den Lenker abgeschossen.  Habe dann nach rd. 70% der Strecke beschlossen, doch besser auf mein lädiertes Knie zu hören und den Shortcut über die Strasse genommen.

Ach ja, heiss war es auch!


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Juli 2014)

Wie versprochen, ein paar Impressionen

Schreit nach Wiederholung (ohne den nicht auf Video gebannten Crash)


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. Juli 2014)

Sehr interessantes Video. Mitfahrer erwünscht ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Juli 2014)

Ja, Mitfahrer erwünscht. Am Besten bei unter 30 Grad. Am Engländer lässt sich nach 30km gut Pause einlegen, dann geht es erst einmal tendenziell lange bergab um dann noch einmal final auf die max. Höhe zukommen - danach große Abfahrt nach Partenstein.


----------



## ml IX (21. Juli 2014)

Will mich auch mal wieder hier einbringen. Waren gestern mal wieder auf dem Mil 1 unterwegs und es war wie immer ein Vergnügen. Beste Verhältnisse und keine Menschenseele. War nix los. Beim Frauchen wird das Grinsen auch von mal zu mal breiter. So muß das sein. 
Eventuell klappt es Ja dann doch mal mit ner gemeinsamen Runde am HK oder so.


----------



## eHai-Treiber (21. Juli 2014)

ja


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Juli 2014)

Ah, gestern Abend dank der Segnungen modernster Technik: Satelliten, Drohnen, Radar, Informelle und Formelle Mitarbeiter... genau zwischen zwei Regenbändern doch noch trocken nach Hause gekommen. Wenn ich mir heuite morgen so die Pfützen ansehe, was da noch was fällig, heute Nacht!

Wochenende:

Muss noch mal umdisponieren. Sonntag bin ich dann doch nicht verfügbar (Familie), werde Samstag auf Strecke gehen und vor allem, Höhenmeter machen. Kulmi, Ede, vielleicht tut Ihr Euch mal zusammen am SO.

Noch 15 Tage bis zur Dolomiti Expedition. Das Wetter macht mir noch große Sorgen.


----------



## ml IX (25. Juli 2014)

Da bin ich auch noch gespannt. 
Werde vom 1.-6. vor Ort sein und danach noch 3 Tage Vinschgau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshoxrevel (25. Juli 2014)

wenn sonntag gefahren wird, wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## robbi_n (25. Juli 2014)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wie versprochen, ein paar Impressionen
> 
> Schreit nach Wiederholung (ohne den nicht auf Video gebannten Crash)




Hi,


Sieht ja schön aus. 


Hat jemand vernünftige GPS-Daten für mich mit einer schönen Strecke von ALZ nach Frammersbach?

Wenig Strasse, wenn möglich.

Bin einmal zum Engländer mit ner Route aus dem Netz das war aber fast nur Strasse.

Danke schonmal.

Robbi


----------



## Kulminator (26. Juli 2014)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Sieht ja schön aus.
> ...



Die Birkenhainer Strasse würde ich dir empfehlen. Ist mit B ausgeschildert und geht komplett auf Wald- und Forstwegen. Teilweise auch auf Trails.


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Juli 2014)

5 mal den HK hochgekeult, 1475hm. Auf verschiedenen Trails runter. Alle fahrbar, trocken, wenn auch manche mit tiefen Furchen vom ablaufenden Wasser. Energiespeicher in den Beinen sind leer, habe keine Pause gemacht. Das sollte ich in den Dolomiten nicht tun


----------



## jofland (26. Juli 2014)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Die Birkenhainer Strasse würde ich dir empfehlen. Ist mit B ausgeschildert und geht komplett auf Wald- und Forstwegen. Teilweise auch auf Trails.



Ja, würde ich auch empfehlen. Am Wiesbüttsee aber rechts ab auf den Schneewittchenweg (ist mit einem Schneewittchen ausgeschildert), bis zur Grotte, dann die Straße queren und dem Weg folgen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (27. Juli 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Juli 2014)

Mmh...da warst Du ja bei Top-Wetter unterwegs 
Hatte heute die ganze Mischpoke da und der Grill lief seit 10 Uhr .
Bin jetzt reichlich platt, morgen gehts um 515 raus, Frauchen hat Ferien, also hindert mich nichts sofort zur Arbeit zu fahren


----------



## aeronautic (27. Juli 2014)

Hi, ich war heute gegen 19:15 Uhr oben und habe mich gewundert - ich war, bis auf ein gift-grünes Santa Cruz (glaub ich), das einzige Bike zu der Zeit.
Ich hätte ne Frage an der Stelle: Ihr fahrt doch öfter über die Birkenhainer zum Kamm, oder? Mich würde interessieren wie ihr ab Tennisclub fahrt. Ich fahre irgendwie immer in einem großen Bogen zu den Dörsthöfen  und von dort über die Kläranlage hoch (längeres Stück Teer).
Gibt's vielleicht irgendwo ein gpx oder so?


----------



## Mtb Ede (29. Juli 2014)

Böcke mitzufahren?, dann bekommst Du alles gezeigt, wir fahren angenehmer zum Berg der Lust...


----------



## aeronautic (29. Juli 2014)

Tja, wenn ich wüsste ob ich bei euch mithalten kann?!?! So lange fahre ich noch nicht...
Ich bin ab kommendem Wochenende 3 Wochen im Urlaub, würde dann aber bestimmt nochmal gerne auf das Angebot zurück kommen


----------



## rockshoxrevel (29. Juli 2014)

Einer von euch morgen Nachmittag oder Donnerstagabend Lust auf ne Runde (oder auch 2+++) Hahnenkamm???


----------



## 2FastBC (29. Juli 2014)

Sag an der Stelle einfach mal Hallo, will mit meinem Kollegen jetzt auch mal etwas Sport betreiben, er hat sein Kona Stab DH schon, bei mir wird's die Tage wohl ein Scott Gambler FR.. Beide aus Bruchköbel... Dachgepäckträger ist geplant, GoPro Hero3+Black auch schon am start 

Jemand aus unmittelbarer nähe dabei?

Sind eben noch echt blutige Anfänger, bissel Hintergrundwissen kann bestimmt nicht schaden und den ein oder anderen Kratzer vermeiden 

Beide 21 Jährchen jung


----------



## rockshoxrevel (29. Juli 2014)

was heisst unmittelbare nähe ?  ich selber komme aus nidderau.


----------



## 2FastBC (29. Juli 2014)

Denke Nidderau zählt noch zu 'Unmittelbar'  da hört's dann aber auch auf


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. Juli 2014)

Montag auf der Heimfahrt: leicht nass geworden, nix wildes, gerade zwischen zwei Gewittern durchgeschlüpft.
Dienstag: extra mit dem Auto gefahren. Dafür auf dem Weg Büro zum Auto mäßig nass geworden. Unterwegs schon viele Äste auf den Strassen, Stau sowieso, zu Hause: Fußbad im Keller, Kanalisation hat reingedrückt: Do kennt isch grod verrickt werrn!!!
Den Abend Keller trockengeputzt. So geht die Zeit dann auch rum.
Mittwoch: Blick um 515 aus dem Fenster, naja, geht so zum Radfahren. Nach 7km Strecke fings dann an mit dem Sprühregen und hörte auch nicht mehr auf. Regenklamotten an, dann gings es so einigermaßen. Bin auf die Heimfahrt gespannt.


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. Juli 2014)

Pläne für Samstag?
Odenwald oder tiefer Spessart oder naher Spessart?
Enduro muss noch mal sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (31. Juli 2014)

Die "Zur Sohlhöhe" Tour in Frammersbach würde mich reizen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. Juli 2014)

Schau'n'mer mal, ob ich da eine Tour für Garmin finden lässt.
Wenn ich was habe, gebe ich Bescheid.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (31. Juli 2014)

Wenn ihr hier in der Nähe fahren solltet gebt bitte bescheid.


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. August 2014)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Die "Zur Sohlhöhe" Tour in Frammersbach würde mich reizen...


 
Meinst Du die hier?
55km 1050hm Birkenhainer-Sohlhöhe Tour mit Bayerischer Schanz und Gemünden?


----------



## aeronautic (1. August 2014)

Von Kahl nach Gemünden über die Birkenhainer bin ich letztes Jahr gefahren. Ich fand die Tour sehr cool - in Kahl in den Wald und erst in Gemünden wieder raus. Das waren bei mir 78km und 1450hm immer auf der Birkenhainer.


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. August 2014)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Meinst Du die hier?
> 55km 1050hm Birkenhainer-Sohlhöhe Tour mit Bayerischer Schanz und Gemünden?



Die Eckdaten stimmen schon mal, die GPS- Daten findest Du auf: www.mountainbike-magazin.de/spessart


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. August 2014)

Tour ist geladen:





Ede, Wann hast Du vor zu fahren?
Einfach mal anrufen, ich würde Dich abholen.
Nach dem Wetter müssen wir ein bissl schauen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. August 2014)

Morgen um Tausend geht es Richtung Frammersbach zur Sohlhöhe Tour. Wer noch Bock auf geiles Biken hat bitte melden für mehr Infos...


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. August 2014)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Morgen um Tausend geht es Richtung Frammersbach zur Sohlhöhe Tour. Wer noch Bock auf geiles Biken hat bitte melden für mehr Infos...


Meld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (2. August 2014)

Schatzkiste auf, Tour von heute rein

 
Die Flut...

 
Neuer Mitfahrer...


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. August 2014)

Genial! Die Trailanteile waren erfreulich hoch und das Gewitter haben wir souveraen ausgesessen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. August 2014)

Nachtrag zum Talk von gestern:
Finale...mal draufschauen...Mischung aus Finale Freeride "eigenen" Trails (gepflegt, schon zu glatt...) und Varigotti (kennen wir schöner). Die Luftaufnahmen sind nett, tragen aber nicht wirklich was zum Thema bike bei, finde ich.


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. August 2014)

Noch ein Nachtrag zu gestern, als wir unter dem Spaghetti-Knoten der Eisenbahnbrücken durch sind und dann über die Wiese, da haben wir schon den Einstieg zum eigentlichen Trail am Bach entlang verpasst (Hell-Lila Linie), Rot ist unsere Spur. 
Das müssen wir noch mal machen, diesmal aber unten entlang.


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. August 2014)

Finale ist und bleibt ein geiler Spot, alleine schon durch die Kombination Biken und Meer.

Sohlhöhe: Ja, da direkt am Bach entlang ist es sicher noch kuscheliger, aber wie ich uns kenne werden wir erstmal die anderen 43 möglichen Touren rund um Frammersbach checken...


----------



## Fr.th.13 (5. August 2014)

heut lust auf ne runde um den grünen see 21uhr treffpunkt westbahnhof parkplatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (5. August 2014)

Samstag wollte ich auf die Amorbach-Runde. Hat wer Böcke, sich anzuschliessen?


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. August 2014)

Amorbach steht auch noch auf der Wunschliste.
Bedaure ansonsten, Samstag bin ich irgendwo zwischen Innichen und der Sillianer Hütte im Uphill: 



Keep you postet!


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. August 2014)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Samstag wollte ich auf die Amorbach-Runde. Hat wer Böcke, sich anzuschliessen?



Würde ich gerne, muß aber leider arbeiten.


----------



## Kulminator (6. August 2014)

Die Wettervorhersage ist eh schon wieder kagge. So what !


----------



## Kulminator (7. August 2014)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Amorbach steht auch noch auf der Wunschliste.
> Bedaure ansonsten, Samstag bin ich irgendwo zwischen Innichen und der Sillianer Hütte im Uphill:
> Anhang anzeigen 311066
> Keep you postet!



ist es soweit? Tja, da wünsch ich dir mehr Spass...


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. August 2014)

Ja, möge der Saft mit mir sein  äähh, meine: möge die Kraft mich nicht verlassen!
Ich werde mal was posten, wenn es nicht zu sehr schifft.
Habe vorsichtshalber heute doch noch massivere Pellen aufgezogen.
Rucksack ist gut voll geworden, könnte noch ne KITA damit versorgen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. August 2014)

Kombi: Viel Spaß , gute Beine und komm heil wieder!


----------



## Kulminator (10. August 2014)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Amorbach steht auch noch auf der Wunschliste.
> !



lösch die AM1 von deiner Liste - es sei denn du magst neuerdings Sepentinen. Ich empfand die ganze Tour ziemlich unausgewogen. Häufig zu steil bergauf und wenig Flow bergab. Zum Ende ein viele km-langes Stück mit geringer Steigung auf Schotterwegen bergauf, um dem eigentlichen Highlight (Russentrail) immer wieder mit kreuzenden Wegen oder Serpentinen den Flow zu nehmen. Hatte mir echt mehr versprochen. Kein Vergleich zu MIL und MÖ.


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. August 2014)

Vorletzter Tag unserer Dolomitentour. Heute morgen beim Bikebergsteigen an den Cinque Torri war noch ok. Mittags haben wir in Cortina bei Gewitterregen uns notgedrungen in ein Hotel einquartiert. Die Trails sind nass wie ein Schwamm, sehr schwierig zu befahren.


----------



## ml IX (14. August 2014)

Trotzdem noch viel Spaß in den Dolos. Werde sie auf jeden Fall wieder besuchen. Einfach nur genial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (16. August 2014)

Super Bikewetter heute


----------



## rockshoxrevel (16. August 2014)

wenn heute ab 16 uhr jemand fährt oder morgen ab 9uhr wäre ich dabei^^


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. August 2014)

Melde mich unverletzt zurück. Dolomitentour war letztendlich / trotz Wetter SUPER. Dann haben wir uns noch 2,5 Tage in Kärnten mit Wellness Rundum entspannt und sind heute nach fast 9 Stunden (!) Fahrt wieder zu Hause angekommen. Die Autofahrer sind die Verrückten, nicht die Biker!
Muss erst einmal im Laufe der Woche die Gigabytes von Material sichten. Morgen gehts wieder auff Zeche.


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. August 2014)

Werte im August entsprechen im wesentlichen unserer Tour, abzüglich von ca. 80km für 2 x Arbeit


----------



## rockshoxrevel (19. August 2014)

Donnerstag jemand lust auf "Nightride", Wetter würd passen.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (19. August 2014)

jo, ich bin dabei !


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. August 2014)

@rockshoxrevel	Nö, kein NR, komme da ja gerade erst von der Arbeit (mit dem Rad).

Samstag werde ich fürs Biken keine Zeit haben, aber *Sonntag* würde ich gerne bei halbwegs annehmbaren Wetter in den Odenwald oder Spessart stechen. Wie sind die Pläne der Genossen?


----------



## rockshoxrevel (20. August 2014)

Leider schlechte Nachrichten, da ein Arbeitskollege von mir krank geworden ist und ein Anderer grad Urlaub hat muss ich Do-Sa als Ersatz einspringen. Aus diesem Grund muss ich meinerseits das Nightride morgen wieder absagen.   Sonntag wäre ich dabei falls nix dazwischenkommt.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (21. August 2014)

lasst uns doch ma ne kurz runde drehen und der bezeichnung "nightride" wieder seine bedeutung zuführen !!

Startzeit 21:00uhr also punktlich nach sonnenuntergang ne runde Grünner see oder doch birkenheimer ... wer is heut dabei ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (21. August 2014)

Um 21 Uhr schlaf ich doch schon


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. August 2014)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> @rockshoxrevel	Nö, kein NR, komme da ja gerade erst von der Arbeit (mit dem Rad).
> 
> Samstag werde ich fürs Biken keine Zeit haben, aber *Sonntag* würde ich gerne bei halbwegs annehmbaren Wetter in den Odenwald oder Spessart stechen. Wie sind die Pläne der Genossen?



Sonntag bin ich dabei.


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. August 2014)

Wetter könnte am SO sogar einigermassen gut sein.
Naher oder ferner Spessart?


----------



## rockshoxrevel (22. August 2014)

wie definierst du nah oder fern nah= b8  fern = 60km++??


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. August 2014)

Nah = ab B8, fern = ab Frammersbach o.ä.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (22. August 2014)

sag ich einfach mal, wenn sich der weg lohnt und es bedeutend besser ist dann fern, wenns am hk was äquivalentes zum fernerlebniss gibt dann nah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshoxrevel (23. August 2014)

wie schautsen nu morgen ???  nah fern treffpunkt???


----------



## Mtb Ede (23. August 2014)

Wenn dann nah, Wetter ist ja net der Burner...


----------



## rockshoxrevel (23. August 2014)

10 uhr b8?? 2-4 auffahrten am hk???


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. August 2014)

Arschfrüh...da bin ich ja grad raus aus dem Negligee. Ich glaube, der Ede ist da auch noch nicht am Start.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (23. August 2014)

dann sacht was an mir isses egal,  12uhr???


----------



## Mtb Ede (23. August 2014)

Kein Bock auf Bikeverladung ins Auto bei dem Siff daher 1400 Schluchthof für R-Schlucht Richtung HK.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (23. August 2014)

ok 14uhr start ist mir zu spät, bin dann für morgen raus und wünsch euch viel spass.


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. August 2014)

Der letzte Partygänger ist um 530 ins Bett und ich jetzt grad mal so wach.
Ede, ich gondel so los, daß ich bei Dir vorbeifahre und wir ziehen dann los zum Schluchthof.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (24. August 2014)

Morgen beisammen.  Da sich bei mir heute morgen Aufgrund von familiären Angelegenheiten die Abfshrtszeit auf 13 uhr verschiebt   würde ich mich bei euch wieder einklinken wenns noch passt und 14uhr am Schluchthof auf euch warten ?  Kurzes Feedback wäre top.


----------



## Kulminator (24. August 2014)

Ab B8 wäre ich evtl mitgekommen. Und 1400 ist mir zu spät. Dreh jetzt ne kleine feine Trailrunde ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (24. August 2014)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> Morgen beisammen.  Da sich bei mir heute morgen Aufgrund von familiären Angelegenheiten die Abfshrtszeit auf 13 uhr verschiebt   würde ich mich bei euch wieder einklinken wenns noch passt und 14uhr am Schluchthof auf euch warten ?  Kurzes Feedback wäre top.



1400 Schluchthof steht.


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. August 2014)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Ab B8 wäre ich evtl mitgekommen. Und 1400 ist mir zu spät. Dreh jetzt ne kleine feine Trailrunde ...[/QUOT
> 
> Schade.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (24. August 2014)

top! dann bis gleich


----------



## rockshoxrevel (24. August 2014)

So bin da


----------



## Kulminator (24. August 2014)

Jetzt noch schnell unter die Dusche, um rechtzeitig zum Regen im Biergarten zu sitzen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. August 2014)

2km vor zu Hause hats mich auch noch regentechnisch erwischt, wenn auch nicht heftig.
Feine Runde heute, streckenlastig über Stockstadt zum HK  und 1x Platten. Da gondelt man 1 Woche über heftiges Geröll ohne Platten und wo holt man sich ihn dann: auf dem MRW 

Der Trail im Revier war mal wieder ein Genuss (mit Ede und Rockshoxrevel)

Geduscht, jetzt wird es schon wieder hell, da wird noch mal der Grill angeworfen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. August 2014)

Deine Wolke hat mich auch verfolgt, und an der Haustür abgelassen. Trail kam wieder gut.
Geile Kondi Kombi

SO 31.08. ist MIL geplant.


----------



## Bikeholic (24. August 2014)

Hi Kombi, bist Du heute mit der weißen Helm durch Klein-Auheim geradelt. Hatten uns an der Feuerwehr untergestellt und mit Hochachtung  zugesehen, wie Du Richtung dunkle Wolken geradelt bist.

Haben es mit diversen Unterstellmöglichkeiten dann tatsächlich trocken nach Hause geschafft.

Allen einen schönen Start morgen in die Arbeitswoche.


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. August 2014)

Erster Eindruck von der Dolomiti-Tour.
Hier ist unsere Hochgebirgsnovizin zur falschen Seite abgestiegen. Stonemantrail, nach der Demutspassage (Video ist in Arbeit)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (25. August 2014)

Sehr schönes Bild !

Wurde bei dem Abgangsvideo ein Laufrad vom Bike getrennt ? Ansonsten zum Glück ja gut ausgegangen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. August 2014)

Ja, beim Aufschlag ist das HR rausgeflogen. Ich glaube, der Tune Schnellspanner war nicht so richtig angezogen.
Nicht auszumalen, wenn das HR immer weiter Richtung Tal gerollt wäre...Wir haben dann das Schaltauge ein bissl zurechtgebogen, Rad rein, eingestellt und fertig war die Laube. Ihr ist absolut nichts passiert, ausser dem Schreck.


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. August 2014)

Hier das Video der Highlights


----------



## Mtb Ede (27. August 2014)

Feines Video, da waren ja genug Stellen dabei wo der Absteigefehler besser nicht passieren sollte...
ein Stück Ex- Bob Bahn war auch dabei, und das SW Triokot hat aufgeblitzt


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. August 2014)

Ausnahmeweise von mir mal ein "Thumbs up!" für DEM GERÄT.


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. August 2014)

Heute war ein schöner Tag zum biken.

 
Wer weiß wo das ist kriegt ne halbe Flasche Bier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (28. August 2014)

Tippe auf das Phonolith-Vorkommen südestlich von Johannesberg.

Heute war ein schöner Tag zum Biken auf die Arbeit.
Hatte mir mal wieder aus Jux&Dollerei die SuperMoto aufs Güldene geschnallt. Gehen wie Schmitz Katze, die Katze schnurt schön leise und lauffreudig.


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. August 2014)

Leider falsch, liegt nur ca. 500m links von einem Dir bekannten Trail...


----------



## rockshoxrevel (29. August 2014)

Wie sieht's denn nu mit so  miltenberg aus?


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. August 2014)

MIL hängt nur vom Wetter ab, oder Kombi?


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. August 2014)

Ja, wenn es (noch) brauchbar sein sollte, dann fahren wir. Wenn es morgen früh schon schifft, braue ich Bier. Wir entscheiden heute spät abend bzw. morgen früh.
Hier wird es grade etwas dunkel am Himmel.
Haben den Samsatg für einen Hausarbeitstag egnutzt. Ich habe das Trottoir von den grauenhaften (und gefährlichen) Buckeln befreit, welche von unten durch Wurzeln hochgedrückt wurden. D.h. Pflastersteine raus, Wurzeln raus, neu einzementieren etc.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (30. August 2014)

ok ich werde es beobachten, wenn ihr fahrt bitte genauer treffpunkt (adresse ) und uhrzeit


----------



## rockshoxrevel (30. August 2014)

so wies schaut, fällt miltenberg wohl morgen ab 11uhr ins wasser


----------



## Mtb Ede (31. August 2014)

Es kübelt Deluxe, ich glaub MIL können wir knicken...


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. August 2014)

Das Schlimmste scheint ja heute Nacht schon durchgezogen sein.
Trails > abgesoffen?
Meine Entscheiung: ich warte jetzt nicht mehr auf das Wetter, ich frühstücke und schrote dann meine Braugerste


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. September 2014)

Enduro-Runde am Samstag 6.9., gerne schon ab 11 Uhr. MIL oder Frammersbach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml IX (3. September 2014)

Leider beim RBDR in Nürnberg


----------



## rockshoxrevel (3. September 2014)

bin sa schon mit meinem bro für taunus verabredet, wenns wetter da scheisse wird und bei euch gut, würd ich mich sa anschließen .


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. September 2014)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Enduro-Runde am Samstag 6.9., gerne schon ab 11 Uhr. MIL oder Frammersbach.



Diese Woche kann ich nur den Freitag 05.09. zum biken anbieten, da SA/SO Dienst.


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. September 2014)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> bin sa schon mit meinem bro für taunus verabredet, wenns wetter da scheisse wird und bei euch gut, würd ich mich sa anschließen .


Wetter ist überall gleich mittelprächtig.
Was wollt ihr im Taunus fahren?
Bin auch noch am überlegen ob ich Samstag gleich ganz früh raus gehe und welcher Track der angesagte ist. Habe am frühen Abend eine Verpflichtung.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (5. September 2014)

Muss ich mit meinem Bruder noch abklären,  befürchte aber es wird wieder ausarten und sowas mit 60km und 1800hm werden


----------



## rockshoxrevel (5. September 2014)

Ok  Tour ausem internet 71km und 1600hm .....wird wohl kleiner fb grosser fb und nochen anderer berg


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. September 2014)

Wann wollt ihr los und ab wo?


----------



## rockshoxrevel (5. September 2014)

fahren 10 uhr in nidderau eichen los, sobald ich näheres weiss schreib ich das heute abend hier noch rein


----------



## rockshoxrevel (5. September 2014)

kleine umstellung: tour 55-60km ca 1500-1600hm.	start zw. 10-10.20 in kronberg im taunus am kellergrundweg 
einma die map zum treffen: https://www.google.de/maps/place/Ke...2!3m1!1s0x47bda6179deb51f3:0x69c5be27564c3625

route:  http://www.viamichelin.de/web/Routenplaner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (5. September 2014)

Hört sich gut an, werde mich bemühen gegen 1015 dort zu sein.
Long Travel Enduro, I assume?


----------



## rockshoxrevel (5. September 2014)

jo denke wird besser sein, kenne die strecke selber net, soll aber vom hörensagen gut sein


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. September 2014)

Das war heute eine gelungene Veranstaltung auf den Taunustrails mit zeitweise 5 Fahrern und mit würdigem Abschluß auf dem Alden.
Kohlenhydratspeicher sind nun wieder mit fester und flüssiger Nahrung aufgefüllt. Jetzt bin ich müde.

Und, äußerst positiv zu vermerken: es wird legal gebaut. Da kann es sein, dass wir noch einigen Spass haben werden.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (6. September 2014)

jop kann ich dem kombi nur zustimmen (ps. respekt für die kondi)


----------



## Bagui (7. September 2014)

Die Runde war sehr geil ;-)


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. September 2014)

Die Woche stehen mir der 09.09.und der 14.09. zum Biken zur Verfügung, falls das noch für jemand passen sollte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshoxrevel (8. September 2014)

So bei gutem Wetter mil?


----------



## ml IX (8. September 2014)

Feldi steht am Mittwoch an


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. September 2014)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> So bei gutem Wetter mil?



Können wir machen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. September 2014)

Sonntag MIL wäre o.k. 
Halbwegs brauchbares Wetter vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. September 2014)

Do you remember?


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. September 2014)

Aber Hallo, am Weißen Stein hinter der Fasanerie


----------



## Kulminator (10. September 2014)

Teufelsfelsen


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. September 2014)

Da hast Du wohl recht.
Aber hinter der Fasanerie stimmt auch.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (11. September 2014)

servus,
sonntag sieht nach gutem wetter aus, bräuchte noch ne kurze rückmeldung ob mil dann def. stattfindet, damit ich meinem bruder bescheidsagen kann damit der das auf der arbeit regelt, dass er da kann.


----------



## Kulminator (11. September 2014)

Richtig, Kombi. 
Der Stein des Leibhaftigen liegt bei der Fasanerie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (12. September 2014)

Geschuldet dem Kaggwetter musste ich heute wieder mit dem Auto zur Arbeit.
Ich will hoffen, dass es sich bis zum Sonntagin Bessere dreht...
bin schon auf Entzug.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (13. September 2014)

So die herren  bräuchte für morgen dann bitte den Treffpunkt und die Uhrzeit.   Wetter passt ja


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. September 2014)

Ede ist vermutlich grade auf Arbeit. Ich nehme mal vorweg: 11:30 in Miltenberg. Obere Walldürner Strasse (Schützenhaus).
Heute ists ja wieder Erwarten auch gut, habe aber um 10 angefangen zu brauen. Also bin ich heute beschäftigt.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (13. September 2014)

dieses hier?
https://www.google.de/maps/place/Sc...ata=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x3b07370cf60e90e1


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. September 2014)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> dieses hier?
> https://www.google.de/maps/place/Schützenverein Miltenberg 1903 eV - Home/@49.696327,9.273832,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x3b07370cf60e90e1


Genau.Bestätige 11:30 MIL Schützenhaus.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (13. September 2014)

top! dann sach ich mal bis morgen


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. September 2014)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Genau.Bestätige 11:30 MIL Schützenhaus.


Soll ich Dich mitnehmen / abholen?


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. September 2014)

Kannst Du gerne machen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. September 2014)

In Gedenken an:





gerade mal den 2. White Russian gezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (14. September 2014)

Na, das hat heute in Miltenberg doch gepasst 
Rad ist wieder sauber, Klamotten in der Wäsche. Schuhe sind noch dran.
Und auf der Terasse war es dann heute nachmittag dann auch noch gut auszuhalten, hier bei Sonnenschein und 23 Grad nit Strammen Max als Nachmittagslunch.


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. September 2014)

Auf heute einen White Russian...


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. September 2014)

das Rezept...die Gelehrten (Geleerten?) streiten sich
http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/132161056875026/White-Russian.html


----------



## ml IX (15. September 2014)

Gestern mal mit dem Frauchen am Kreuzberg geradelt, den Flowtrail und ein paar andere nette Sachen runter gerollt. Morgen wird gebastelt.


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. September 2014)

Der morgige Blitzermarathon wirft seine Schatten voraus.

Heute morgen haben die Prolls mit den 3er und 5er BMWs noch mal richtig Gas gegeben in den Tempo 30 / 50 Zonen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. September 2014)

Sehr trocke Trails im Heimatrevier.
Gerade noch rechtzeitig vor dem aufziehenden Gewitter nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (23. September 2014)




----------



## Kombinatschef (23. September 2014)

...Kunst im Wald oder böse Falle?
Man sieht "den anderen Biker" und versucht ihm auszuweichen, rauscht aber dann mit Gas gegen die nebenstehende dt. Eiche.


----------



## Mtb Ede (23. September 2014)

Zauberwald, Spiegel des Todes: Wer da hineinblickt hat noch 3 Tage es sei denn...


----------



## Mtb Ede (23. September 2014)

...er hat solche Freunde.


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. September 2014)

Übrigens, das war heute morgen gaanz schön frrisch. Musste dch glatt die Helmunterziehmütze und die langen Hosen rauskramen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. September 2014)

http://dimb.de/aktuelles/news-a-presse/721-bad-endbach-feiert-flowtrail-eroeffnung

Mmmhh, wäre eine Stippvisite wert


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. September 2014)

7 Grad heute morgen. Brrr.

Was steht am WoE an?
SA morgens habe ich Inventur/Anwesenheit. Gehe davon aus, daß ich um 12 wieder zu Hause bin und dann ne Runde fahren könnte.
Alternative Sonntag habe ich noch nicht geprüft, da könnte was dazwischen kommen. Oder ich helfe beim Trailbau am Feldberg.


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. September 2014)

WE: SA Dienst von 1600 bis 0100
	   SO biken


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. September 2014)

Oki, Sonntag ist vorgemerkt. Wetter soll ja durchaus gut sein.
Tour können wir uns ja noch ausmalen. Hohe Warte könnte ich mir gut vorstellen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. September 2014)

Wetter wird besser als erwartet.
Alternativ zur Hohen Warte: wir können noch mal die Frammersbacher Tour #4 unter die Stollen nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (25. September 2014)

SW 1 anfahren, muß ja nicht komplett sein, als Alternative. SA auf SO wird spät, daher Frammersbach eher nicht, und wenn, erst alles unbekannte bevor gedoppelt wird, da sind noch ein Haufen Touren offen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. September 2014)

Wir telefonieren dann mal. Wenn ich massiv Hunger nach Kilometer habe, komme ich auch mit dem Rad zu Dir.
Andererseits, diese Woche sind es wieder 5x zur Arbeit plus der kommende Sonntag, da kommt schon wieder gut was zusammen


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. September 2014)

@Ede, schick mal (auch heute Nacht) ein paar Daten rüber. Wann wollen wir morgen los?
Als Alternative bietet sich auch der HK an.

Gerade fertig gegessen. Grillen - was sonst bei dem Wetter.
Das war heute mal wieder eine Offenbarung, muss Dir näheres berichten.


----------



## Mtb Ede (27. September 2014)

Ja machen wir HK hab ich am meisten Bock drauf. Wie wäre 1300 Schluckhof ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. September 2014)

Oki, Schluckhof geht klar


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. September 2014)

So`n Mist


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. September 2014)

Na, so lange nur eine Hand weg ist, gehts ja noch *Alles halb so schlimm"


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. September 2014)

Feinstes Wetter heute. Die Reifenwahl hat auch gepasst. Die Äppel haben auch geschmeckt. Der Ede ist mit Sicherheit auch noch gut nach Hause gekommen so wie auch der Staanemer 

Noch 2 Tage diesen Monat mit dem Rad, nur schaffe ich leider nicht mehr die magische Kilometerzahl im September. Und die nächsten Monate wird es ja eher weniger denn mehr. In Summe aber ein äusserst produktiver Bikemonat.


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. September 2014)

...und mal wieder die Welle am HK
Reifen sind fertisch, bitte um Vorschläge für neue...da es ja keine Muddys mehr gibt ,oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (29. September 2014)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Reifen sind fertisch, bitte um Vorschläge für neue...da es ja keine Muddys mehr gibt ,oder?


Hans Dampf ... Fahr ich mittlerweile auf 601 und Nicolai


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. September 2014)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hans Dampf ... Fahr ich mittlerweile auf 601 und Nicolai


Hans Dampf, auf 601, das gleiche hier...und Super Moto auf dem Anderen


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. September 2014)

Btw. Kulmi, man sieht Dich gar nicht mehr!?


----------



## Mtb Ede (29. September 2014)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hans Dampf ... Fahr ich mittlerweile auf 601 und Nicolai


Vorne und hinten ?


----------



## Kulminator (29. September 2014)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Vorne und hinten ?


Klar. 2.35er Breite.


----------



## bikebuster90 (29. September 2014)

ich fahre maxxis minion dh front drahtreifen dualply tpi 60dw 2.5 breite mit maxxpro (60a) mischung auf beiden bikes, ein sorglos reifen, funktioniert fast immer
für den herbst & winter werden die maxxis wetscream montiert in gleicher breite & reifenmischung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml IX (30. September 2014)

So, heute geht's zum letzten Mal zum Holy Hansen 2.0 hoch.  Morgen geht's dann nach 1½ Wochen wieder heim.

Nach dem Umbau meines 301 Front Pike 160 solo air 27.5, und trace Enduro 29 bin ich super glücklich. Continental Trailking 2.4 vorne und hinten. Genialer Reifen. 
Schwalbe kommt mir immo nicht mehr ans bike, da doch sehr viele Probleme mit Haltbarkeit hatte (Stollenausrisse).


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. September 2014)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> ...und mal wieder die Welle am HK
> Reifen sind fertisch, bitte um Vorschläge für neue...da es ja keine Muddys mehr gibt ,oder?


Hätte noch ein paar angebrauchte aber brauchbare Reifen im Fundus, wenns pressiert:
2x Ardent
2x Wicked Will
2x Minion
2x Ice Spiker (naja, so kalt ist es ja noch nicht)
und einen der letzten, neuen BBs, den geb ich aber nicht her


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Oktober 2014)

Was für eine Suppe, heute morgen. Die Trolle sind unterwegs!
Mit der Helmlampe bist du der Looser, man fährt in eine weisse Wand. Und hier war es schon wieder einigermaßen o.k.
Wenn ich den Weg nicht so gut kennen würde, dann...


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die Reifen Infos, werde mal den Hans Dampf und den Continental Trailking durch die Dienste checken lassen...


----------



## rockshoxrevel (2. Oktober 2014)

für freitag bei euch was geplant?


----------



## Kulminator (2. Oktober 2014)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> für freitag bei euch was geplant?


Jep, 11 Uhr MIL mit Präsi.


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Oktober 2014)

Bin mit Frau unterwegs, ohne Bike.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (2. Oktober 2014)

hm 11 uhr mil, muss ma mit meinem >Bro quatschen und mal schaun wie lange ich heute auf der Messe schaffen muss, wenns bis um 2 geht bin ich dann dabei, wenns bis 6 dauert eher net^^.


----------



## Kulminator (2. Oktober 2014)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> hm 11 uhr mil, muss ma mit meinem >Bro quatschen und mal schaun wie lange ich heute auf der Messe schaffen muss, wenns bis um 2 geht bin ich dann dabei, wenns bis 6 dauert eher net^^.



dann sei rechtzeitig dort, wenn du Böcke auf eine eine entspannte Tour hast.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (3. Oktober 2014)

sorry bin raus, das dauert hier auf der messe noch, denke werde mir dann morgen eine runde hk genehmigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (3. Oktober 2014)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> sorry bin raus, das dauert hier auf der messe noch, denke werde mir dann morgen eine runde hk genehmigen.


Have fun


----------



## visionthing (3. Oktober 2014)

Hallo in die Runde. Da ich seit kurzem in Stockstadt wohne und mich seit dem regelmäßig hier in den Wäldern verfahre würde ich mich gerne für die ein oder andere Tour bei euch anschließen. Vorausgesetzt ihr könnt einen ortsunkundingen mit mittelprächtiger Kondition der tendenziell lieber bergab fährt gebrauchen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Oktober 2014)

Welcome!

Reinschauen ins Forum, üblicher weise posten wir die Treffs/Termine.


----------



## Kulminator (3. Oktober 2014)

Capra 650b eine Sünde in Carbon.


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Oktober 2014)

Ziege in Übergröße??? verstehe ich nicht, habe schon genug gesündigt.

Heute bei herrlichstem Wetter Kultur-Tour genossen.
Erst Ägyptische Mumien in der Gebläsehalle des Unesco Weltkultur-Erbes Völklinger Hütte und dann ca. 2,5 Stunden auf den Hochöfen herumgekraxelt. Sensationell!


----------



## Climax_66 (3. Oktober 2014)

.....ich sündige!


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Oktober 2014)

visionthing schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde. Da ich seit kurzem in Stockstadt wohne und mich seit dem regelmäßig hier in den Wäldern verfahre würde ich mich gerne für die ein oder andere Tour bei euch anschließen. Vorausgesetzt ihr könnt einen ortsunkundingen mit mittelprächtiger Kondition der tendenziell lieber bergab fährt gebrauchen.



Stockstadt ist ja bei mir um die Ecke, passt alles soweit bei uns bist Du richtig...


----------



## Kulminator (4. Oktober 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> .....ich sündige!


Muss man live sehen. Auf den Bildern sieht man zu wenige Details.


----------



## Climax_66 (4. Oktober 2014)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Muss man live sehen. Auf den Bildern sieht man zu wenige Details.


Guckst Du nur? ...... erst beim fahrn kommt das must have Feeling auf, Fahrspaß neu definiert. Aber was erzähl ich das eingefleischten Litevile Fahrer. Bin eigentlich eingefleischter Rocky Fahrer aber das Capra macht mehr Laune als das Slayer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (4. Oktober 2014)

Habe mir nun schon länger kein neues Bike gegönnt


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Oktober 2014)

Morgen biken, solange es es nicht deutlich zum regnen neigt.
Habe heute mal einen fixen Abstecher ins Revier gemacht, um meinen Rotor Pole zu testen


----------



## Kulminator (4. Oktober 2014)

Wann? Wo?


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Oktober 2014)

Habe morgen keinen fixen Termin, also bin ich offen für alles.

Hier das (sehr bescheidene) Resultat der Rotor Aktion. Keine Ahnung, warum das Format so gequetscht ist, das sah in der Videodatei besser aus.
Und die Rotortechnik muss ich noch weiter verbessern. Dann brauche ich auch nicht mehr so gequält kucken.


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Oktober 2014)

Mmh, noch keiner wach & online?

Werde mich bald entscheiden, was ich fahren möchte. Wetter ist noch o.k., auch wenn schon die ersten Schauer angekündigt sind.
Im Revier war ich ja gestern schon, allerdings könnte man auch noch mal eine andere Route wählen. Oder eben doch ein bissl weiter / Auto Anreise. Gemütlich Mö1 oder laang auf der Frammersbacher.


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Oktober 2014)

Wach, was fahren wir ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Oktober 2014)

MoinMoin,

1 Runde Mö gemütlich oder auch 2,5 Runden Mil, holprig. Wie belieben.
Uhrzeit: asap


----------



## visionthing (5. Oktober 2014)

Klasse, dann schließe ich mich einfach an sobald es bei mir passt.


----------



## Kulminator (5. Oktober 2014)

Auch wach. Jetzt grosses Frühstück mit Ei, Brötchen und frisch gepressten O-Saft. Vor 1200 komme ich nicht hier los.


----------



## Kulminator (5. Oktober 2014)

Das Schweigen der Lämmer?


----------



## Kulminator (5. Oktober 2014)

Kurz vor 12. mach mich aufm Weg zum HK.


----------



## Kulminator (5. Oktober 2014)

Heute am HK den Hülsenweg runter . Oben aber diesmal links gehalten und am Querweg direkt in den Anschlusstrail gekommen. Genial. Das Beste: kein Matschloch unten am Ausgang. Fährt sich flowing und durchaus anspruchsvoll. Mit 4 Hefe in der Birne möcht ich da aber nicht runter.


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Oktober 2014)

Sorry Kulmi, aber wir mußten bei meinem Bike noch den Schaltzug wechseln und sind dann nicht mehr zum Posten gekommen.
Kombi und ich haben dann die immer wieder schöne Mö1 gemacht.


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Oktober 2014)

Den Ede heute zu 50% von hinten gesehen  Ich sach nur, die Rampe des Todes II
Edes Bike klargemacht.
Hundekagge bei meinem wieder rausgepult.
Mordsmässig Gas gegeben auf dem letzten Abschnitt, da konnte der jugendliche Fully-E-Bike Fahrer hinter uns fast nicht mithalten . Kerle gibts...was machen die, wenn sie erst mal alt werden? Sich von einem Roboter den Hintern abwischen lassen?

@visionthing   sorry, müssen wir besser kommunizieren so dass wir auch die Touren gemeinsam starten können.

@Kulminator   um 12 waren wir nach Boxenstop schon am Streckenstart. Gib mal bei Gelegenheit durch (PN), was Du als Hülsenweg bezeichnest. Ich vermute, fast denjenigen, welchen ich auch schätze. Links, über Querweg...müsste er sein.

Jetzt erst mal gut.
Habe mal mein Brauprotokoll gecheckt, werde heute abend das vor 5 Wochen gezimmerte Trappist Ale Dubbel Style (15,4 P Stammwürze) anprobieren. Hoffen wir das Beste (möglichst wenig Diacetylester...), denn morgen früh habe ich 5 Besucher für 2 Tage mit hohen Erwartungen.


----------



## Kulminator (7. Oktober 2014)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Gib mal bei Gelegenheit durch (PN), was Du als Hülsenweg bezeichnest. Ich vermute, fast denjenigen, welchen ich auch schätze. Links, über Querweg...müsste er sein.



nö, musst schon mal mit mir fahren


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Oktober 2014)

Dann soll es so sein!
Terminabsprache zum Duell am Berch erwünscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (7. Oktober 2014)

Duell am Berch? Jep, einverstanden. Mit Kitzmann am Entlas Keller


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Oktober 2014)

Hier mal wieder ein Klassiker:

Bin für das kommende Wochenende raus.


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. Oktober 2014)

...und ich bin auch  ja sowas von raus am WE. Die meisten Deluxe- Rauser sind für immer raus...
mann jetzt aber raus...








raus


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Oktober 2014)

Recht nass draussen.
Also muss morgen mal wieder das Eisenschwein auf der Rolle ran.
Bisher noch nicht gebiked, diese (maximal bescheidene) Arbeitswoche.
Dafür heute Abend die Silberne DTSA gemacht, u.a. mit einem perfekten Slowfox


----------



## Kulminator (11. Oktober 2014)

Heute Nachmittag soll es ja etwas besser werden. Ist zufälligerweise heute jemand "nicht raus" ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Oktober 2014)

Generell bin ich da und ein bissl Schmuddel macht ja nichts. Sollte allerdings um 1800 wieder zu Hause sein (geduscht).
Klingeln wir uns gegen 1130 mal zusammen und legen was fest, hop oder top.


----------



## Kulminator (11. Oktober 2014)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Generell bin ich da und ein bissl Schmuddel macht ja nichts. Sollte allerdings um 1800 wieder zu Hause sein (geduscht).
> Klingeln wir uns gegen 1130 mal zusammen und legen was fest, hop oder top.



Im Moment Nieselregen. Werde mich erst im Laufe des Nachmittags festlegen.


----------



## Kulminator (11. Oktober 2014)

Bin noch unentschlossen... Raus oder nicht raus ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Oktober 2014)

gerade meine Telekom Verbindung und Netzwerke wieder hergestellt. Da klafft noch ein Loch in der Mauer...ich mache das heute hier fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Oktober 2014)

Traumhaft schönes Abendwetter, nur leider viel zu spät, der Nachhauseweg von der Arbeit


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. Oktober 2014)

Schönes Bike


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Oktober 2014)

Danke
Und jetzt, nach Hause...


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. Oktober 2014)

Bike und Fahrer


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Oktober 2014)

Der Chef des Kombinats wünscht am Samstag auszufahren. Gutes Wetter ist vorhergesagt.
Welcher der werten Genossen will mit?
Indian Summer ist angesagt (Cool).


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. Oktober 2014)

Will mit , muß aber arbeiten, nur Sonntag frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Oktober 2014)

Argh, da bin ich auf Geburtstag eingeladen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Oktober 2014)

Da sonst Funkstille ist, mache ich mich am SA auf die Frammersbacher Indian Summer Runde mit großem B-Anteil.


----------



## ml IX (17. Oktober 2014)

Leider auch auf der Maloche


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Oktober 2014)

Indian Summer war das heute nur teilweise. Hier, am Bach war es noch sehr grün.




Von Frammersbach zur Bayerischen Schanz war es feucht, aber o.k. Ab dann Siff de Luxe, die Pfade / die Birkenhainer gespickt mit Schlammtümpeln vom Regen, aufgewühlt von Traktoren oder Wildschweinen. Ab Gemünden am Main entlang und dann hoch zum Pumpspeicher / Sohlhöhe. Da war dann strahlendes Wetter, aber der Wald immer noch triefend nass. So schnell wie im Juli die Trails abreiten, das ging nicht - zu rutschig. Die Hans Dampf Reifen haben sich aber auch bei der Nässe noch ganz annehmbar geschlagen. Irgendwann wars mir egal, bin dann durch alles durch.
Dementsprechend sah ich & Bike dann am Ziel in Frammersbach auch wieder aus:


----------



## rockshoxrevel (19. Oktober 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/Mountainbi...0092426805980/776577512400388/?type=1&theater

so nach 16 tagen dauerschicht auf der messe bzw bei audi, hier ein vorschlag für kommendes wochenende.


----------



## ml IX (19. Oktober 2014)

Heute auch mal beide Pferdchen ausgeführt


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Oktober 2014)

Gerade vom Geburtstag in Oberursel mit dem Bike zurück gekommen.
Wesentlich sauberer als gestern


----------



## ml IX (19. Oktober 2014)

@rockshoxrevel
Hab ich bei IBC auch schon gesichtet, bin aber noch nicht ganz schlüssig.


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. Oktober 2014)

Tarantula


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Oktober 2014)

Und hier noch die Nachlese vom Tough Mudder Ausflug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (20. Oktober 2014)

War die Tour- Auswahl weise ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Oktober 2014)

Ja und Nein.
Ja: Reichlich Kilometer und Höhenmeter. Sonne = Ja, gabs reichlich. Dreck = Ja, gabs reichlich.
Nein: Biken ohne Reue > nö, ausgiebiges Bikeputzen und Waschmaschine mit Vorwäsche. Und: man konnte es leider nicht so richtig laufen lassen.

Fazit: es war die Runde schon wert, aber vor Mai nächsten Jahres braucht man da wohl nicht mehr hin.
Obwohl, wenn es einen trocken November gibt bzw. einen trockenen Winter, dann mags auch angehen.
Was schon übel aufstößt sind die Forstaktivitäten. Da ist schon so einiges massiv durchpflügt, siehe Video.
Als wir zusammen die Runde gefahren sind, waren definitiv die besten Bedingungen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Oktober 2014)

Das Bild gefällt, nach Bearbeitung


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Oktober 2014)

Habe über ausgiebige Forst- bzw. Baumfällaktivitäten im Spessart in der aktuellen Spiegelausgabe gelesen.
Genau so sah es am Wochenende auch aus.

Die Gewinnmaximierungsprämissen der Forstbesitzer werden schon das Nötige einleiten.
Zu unserem Leidwesen 

Man möge mir eine Planierraupe mit reichlich PS zur verfügung stellen um mal so richtig zu wüten in Gottes Garten.


----------



## ml IX (21. Oktober 2014)

Bin auch mal gespannt, was sie bei uns so treiben werden. Im Moment war noch nicht viel sichtbar, aber das heißt ja nix.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (21. Oktober 2014)

auf der standartrunde b8-hk-flowtrail-b8 liegen oben hinterm gasthaus direkt vom traileingang ein baum und aufem flowtrail nach ca 100m auch einer.


----------



## Kulminator (22. Oktober 2014)

Für den nächsten Ausritt pack ich ne Laubsäge in den Rucksack.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. Oktober 2014)

Nimm lieber die Stihl, ist stylischer.


----------



## ml IX (25. Oktober 2014)

Heute mal den Hobbykeller in Form gebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshoxrevel (30. Oktober 2014)

Servus, wollte mal fragen wie es bei euch am Wochenende mit biken aussieht?


----------



## Kulminator (31. Oktober 2014)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> Servus, wollte mal fragen wie es bei euch am Wochenende mit biken aussieht?


Ich würde, wenn ich könnte. Kann aber nich


----------



## ml IX (31. Oktober 2014)

Leider auch voll verplant


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. November 2014)

Bin wieder im Land.
Noch nicht mal zugenommen, dank K&K-Krankheit zur Mitter der Reise


----------



## rockshoxrevel (2. November 2014)

Dann gute Besserung!


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. November 2014)

Gude Kombi, wieder fit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (2. November 2014)

Ja, alles wieder senkrecht.
Morgen früh Senkrechtstart für das große *S*


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. November 2014)

Wochenende, geschätztes brauchbares Wetter.
Bissl die Beine bewegen?


----------



## kreisbremser (6. November 2014)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Und hier noch die Nachlese vom Tough Mudder Ausflug


die strecke sieht aufm video hardtail befahrbar aus. wo liegt den der trail?


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. November 2014)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wochenende, geschätztes brauchbares Wetter.
> Bissl die Beine bewegen?



Wir sind am WE in MA.


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. November 2014)

Okeh...
dann schau ich mal nach Lust&Laune&Wetter.
Bin jetzt die Woche etwas gefahren plus Rolle, muss mal nach 2 Wochen DolceVita wieder Muskelaufbau betreiben.


----------



## kreisbremser (7. November 2014)

fahrt ihr am wochenende? kann ich mich anschliessen?


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. November 2014)

Das IHR wird sich vermutlich auf mich beschränken.
Im Moment habe ich mir noch keine konkrete Uhrzeit am Samstag vorgenommen. Muss morgends erst mal einiges in Haus&Hof erledigen.
Wird so gegen 13 Uhr sein. Ich schreib ggfs. vorher noch was ins Forum.
Strecke: Nix wildes, muss mich nach dem urlaub erst mal wieder ans Gelände gewöhnen. Ist eh sehr matschig.
Ab Parkbucht an der B8 zwischen Kahl und Neuwirtshaus.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (8. November 2014)

Starte in ca. 60 min von der Parkbucht b8 Richtung HK die Standartrunde, Tempo eher gemächlich, da ich noch etwas lädiert vom arbeiten bin.


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. November 2014)

Na, wir haben uns ja noch getroffen 

Geilomat heute bei dem Wetter. Fridjof ist gut in Schuss


----------



## rockshoxrevel (8. November 2014)

joar, war perfektes timeing, hab jetz dank dem fetten stamm en minimalen seitenschlag in der hinteren felge^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (8. November 2014)

nette leute, gutes wetter! so muss das sein, das motiviert für die nächsten fahrten. bis bald mal wieder.


----------



## visionthing (9. November 2014)

Heute jemand unterwegs? Ich werde gegen 11 in Richtung Hahnenkamm starten.


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. November 2014)

Lasst uns schon mal Richtung Wochenende blicken.
Dringlichkeitsanträge fürs Fahren oder soll ich schon mal das Brauequipment klarmachen?


----------



## rockshoxrevel (13. November 2014)

Wenns von oben net nass wird, wäre ich zu jeglicher Schandtat bereit , sieht nach dem Wetterbericht jedoch eher mau aus....


----------



## migges (13. November 2014)

Guten Abend Spessartwölfe
War vor 2 Wochen mal wieder in der Bulau Fahren,der Weg auf den Bildern(kennt ihr Bestimmt)ist ja ganz schön ausgewaschen.Ich denk der war schon mal Besser zu Fahren.Hat aber trotzdem Spass gemacht da mal wieder zu Biken.Bloss net in den Bach Fallen


----------



## ml IX (13. November 2014)

Könnte vielleicht auch für euch interessant sein. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/12466764


----------



## Bagui (13. November 2014)

Da gibts auch eine App fürs Smartphone mit 16 Tracks oder so und man kann die GPX Datei direkt runterladen, scheint nicht schlecht zu sein


----------



## ml IX (13. November 2014)

19 um genau zu sein.
Das Netz besteht aus 19 Touren. 
Sehr schöne Sache.
Die App futzt übrigens prima.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (13. November 2014)

hm glaube ich werde davon mal eine oder 2(challange und vielleicht noch quellen und höhen) am samstag probieren^^ auf jeden danke für die info.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml IX (13. November 2014)

Challange macht auf jeden Fall Laune. Bin ich auch schon mit der Frau geradelt.


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. November 2014)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Lasst uns schon mal Richtung Wochenende blicken.
> Dringlichkeitsanträge fürs Fahren oder soll ich schon mal das Brauequipment klarmachen?



Mein Blick auf den Dienstplan sagt mir SA und SO arbeiten...egal bei dem Siff-Wetter...


----------



## ml IX (13. November 2014)

Komme auch erst Sa morgen aus der Nachtschicht. Na 2 Wochen heißt es dann mal wieder zeit für die Frau haben.


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. November 2014)

Ok, da ich dann auch schon 200km diese Woche gefahren bin, werde ich am Samstag mal was anderes machen, höchstens mal ein Miniründchen.
Forecast für Dezember wird schlecht genug, bin 2-3 Wochen auf DR. Da muss ich zusehen, dass ich abends im Hotel an ein Fitnessgerät kann.


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. November 2014)

Wenn ich präzise nachrechne, komme ich genau auf 0 km diese Woche...ich schäme mich deswegen auch sehr.


----------



## Kulminator (14. November 2014)

Heute abend aus München zurück. Bisher wars ne nette aber anstrengende Messewoche mit wenig Hoffnung auf Bikewetter am Samstag??!?.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (14. November 2014)

Oh, der Frangge!
Welcome back to Planet Hesse...

Bis ich mich morje aus dem Senf geschält habe, dann noch einkaufen. Laub wegmachen etc., vielleicht doch brauen.
Bin Bikemüde.


----------



## ml IX (14. November 2014)

So schlecht soll es ja auch nicht werden, zumindest hier in Steinau. Eventuell geht es doch nochmal für 1½h raus. 
Wenn ich mich aus dem Bett geschält habe.
Vielleicht geht's aber morgen noch mal zu hibike, die haben Schnäppchenmarkt


----------



## Kulminator (15. November 2014)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Bin Bikemüde.



Lebenskrise? Oweia


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. November 2014)

Far away!
Nach Absolvieren der Häuslichen Arbeiten und Einkauf von hausgeschlachteten Schnitzeln hat mich die Sucht dann doch noch gepackt und ich bin eine große Runde mit dem Eisenschwein gefahren


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. November 2014)

Radeln zur Arbeit, heute bei Leichtregen (Stimmung sinkt leicht).
Spätestens ab Maintal West / Fähre nach Dribbdebach habe ich mich wieder gefreut.
Megastau bis rein nach Frankfurt / Hanauer Landstrasse weil es irgendwo auf der A661 gekracht hatte.
Allen ne lange Nase gedreht und dran vorbei geradelt.


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. November 2014)

Gut gemacht Bin auch froh das ich in der Kagge nicht mehr drinstehen muß.


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. November 2014)

Bin ab morgen bis Mittwoch in Berlin. Nicht zum Spass.
Fahrt mal ohne mich am WoE. Ich werde mich wohl mit Laufen im Jungfernheidepark oder Spinning begnügen müssen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. November 2014)

Besuchst Du die Angela...?


----------



## Kulminator (21. November 2014)

Morgen Dig'n'Ride bei Triple5. Wenig Dig - mehr Ride...


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. November 2014)

Arggh, und ich bin in Berlin....

Wie wars?

Hatte zumindest gestern einen anregenden Abend im Meilenwerk Berlin (Get Together mit 300 Anderen, inmitten von feinsten Vintage Cars).
Muss mal ein Foto vom Handy hiereinschaffen.

Heute sehr anstrengenden Arbeitstag, jetzt mach ich Pause. Hier im Hotel ist grade Miss Intercontinal Wahl . Ich geh mir das mal im Foyer ankucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (23. November 2014)

Moin.
Scheint so, als Miss Azerbaijan das Rennen gemacht hat.
Sie (180cm oder mehr, dunkelhaarig, <55kg, also ein ziemliches Gestell) hatte zumindest heute beim Frühstück eine Schärpe um.
Drumherum1-2 Busse lärmender Skatbrüder (Jahrestournier...). Oh-my-goodness.
Im Fitness, auf der Rolle war ich schon, ordentlich Gerfühstückt.
Mache mich jetzt auf in die Großstadt.
Grüße an die Füße.


----------



## ml IX (23. November 2014)

Na dann viel Spaß. 
Bei mir sind gestern die ersten Brocken für Mission 1x10 gekommen. Jetzt nur noch warten, bis das 42er da ist und dann kann endlich mal wieder gebastelt werden.


----------



## Kulminator (23. November 2014)

die Jungs haben anständig gebuddelt und geshaped. 
Hab nur feststellen müssen, dass HD für die aktuellen Bodenverhältnisse kagge sind. Bin fast nur rumgeeiert Werd nun vorne wieder den MM auflegen. Für hinten weiss ich noch nicht. 
Must halt bei der nächsten Aktion mal mitkommen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. November 2014)

Kulminator schrieb:


> die Jungs haben anständig gebuddelt und geshaped.
> Hab nur feststellen müssen, dass HD für die aktuellen Bodenverhältnisse kagge sind. Bin fast nur rumgeeiert Werd nun vorne wieder den MM auflegen. Für hinten weiss ich noch nicht.
> Must halt bei der nächsten Aktion mal mitkommen.


Gefällt mir, bin gerne dabei. Natürlich auch mit MM.

Heute mit dem Leihrad durch Berlin geeiert bei sensationell schönem Wetter.


----------



## ml IX (23. November 2014)

Wenns zeitlich passt, bin ich dann hoffentlich auch endlich mal dabei. Wird echt mal zeit den Haufen persönlich kennenzulernen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. November 2014)

Aahh, die Miss Intercontinental-Wahl ist noch nicht vorbei.
Die Hungerhaken stehen herausgeputzt im Hotelforum herum, bewacht von Typen, die verhindern das man Fotos macht.
Miss Puerto Rico ist geschätzte 190 groß, auf ihren High Heels. Die Könnte mir aufn Kopp spucken.


----------



## Kulminator (23. November 2014)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Aahh, die Miss Intercontinental-Wahl ist noch nicht vorbei.
> Die Hungerhaken stehen herausgeputzt im Hotelforum herum, bewacht von Typen, die verhindern das man Fotos macht.
> Miss Puerto Rico ist geschätzte 190 groß, auf ihren High Heels. Die Könnte mir aufn Kopp spucken.


Bist du dir sicher, dass es eine Miss Wahl wird?


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. November 2014)

Naja, eine Mistwahl ist es nicht, ein Misswahl auch nicht. Edelnutten sinds wohl auch nicht.
Egal, weiter.
Mache mir jetzt ein Kaltgetränk auf und bereite mich auf morgen vor.


----------



## Kulminator (23. November 2014)

Neuigkeiten auch von HK. Der neue Trail wird schon befahren. Ist wohl nix für die cc und Hardtailfraktion, sagt man.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshoxrevel (23. November 2014)

Musste uns ma zeigen wo das gute Stück ist


----------



## ml IX (24. November 2014)

Wäre auch interessiert.


----------



## Kulminator (24. November 2014)

Muss selber suchen. Alles nur Hörensagen.


----------



## Marc555 (25. November 2014)

Herr Hörensagen erzählt, dass man auf einigen Passagen laubbedingt eher Passagier als Pilot ist.
Aber man soll ja bekanntlich den Trail nicht vor dem Abend loben.
Kommendes WE ist im übrigen wieder besagtes Event am Start.
Wettertechnisch ist Petrus ja zur Zeit Biker.

Auf die Böcke, fertig. ..los!


----------



## Marc555 (25. November 2014)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Muss selber suchen. Alles nur Hörensagen.



Unweit von wellknown Trail.
Beschränkt sich auf die Breite einer ausgewachsen Rückegasse. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. November 2014)

Kommendes WE: sollte ich mir etwas Zeit aus den Rippchen schnitzen und wieder auf ein ordentliches Ratt können.
Verfolge weiter, wann es stattfindet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshoxrevel (25. November 2014)

Würde ich auchma ansehen kommen


----------



## Kulminator (26. November 2014)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Unweit von wellknown Trail.
> Beschränkt sich auf die Breite einer ausgewachsen Rückegasse. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



nach den Aussagen der Herrn Hörensagens, dessen Fahrkünste ich als extrem gut einschätze, ist die belaubte Rückegasse ziemlich krass und auch für die Biker-Prominenz nur schwer fahrbar. Aber schaun mer mal ...


----------



## bikebuster90 (26. November 2014)

bin den neuen trail mal abgelaufen, dort müsste noch viel gemacht werden, damit dieser gescheit befahrbar wird
an den wellknown trail wird der neue nicht rankommen


----------



## Kulminator (27. November 2014)

Ortstermin Samstag?


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. November 2014)

Gerne. Wann (> 1300 ?) & wo?


----------



## aeronautic (27. November 2014)

Jetzt bin ich doch zu neugierig geworden. kh meint hkamm oder wie? gibts ne grobe richtungsangabe? unter dem well know trail kann ich mir was vorstellen...


----------



## ml IX (27. November 2014)

Samstag wäre ich gerne dabei gewesen, nur helfe ich nem Kumpel beim Umzug. 
Werde heute mal auf bike steigen und den neuen Antrieb testen.


----------



## Kulminator (27. November 2014)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Gerne. Wann (> 1300 ?) & wo?


Geht schon etwas früher? ZB 1200 B8?


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. November 2014)

Sollte klappen


----------



## Kulminator (27. November 2014)

aeronautic schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich doch zu neugierig geworden. kh meint hkamm oder wie? gibts ne grobe richtungsangabe? unter dem well know trail kann ich mir was vorstellen...


mitkommen. Sa 12:00 B8 Parkbucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (27. November 2014)

sa. ne runde HK spezial, ok bin auch dabei !


----------



## aeronautic (28. November 2014)

Danke für das Angebot! Samstag hab ich aber was viel anstrengenderes als ne Rund HK vor mir... Kindergeburtstag mit ner Horde 7-jähriger


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. November 2014)

Bin morgen auch am Start.


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. November 2014)

Oh, dann haben wir einen Big Event


----------



## aeronautic (28. November 2014)

Hey, ich bring die Horde 7-jährige einfach mit - dann haben wir einen Big Big Event


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. November 2014)

Akkus aufladen für das Flutlicht?
MannMannMann, ist das trübe & duster da draussen. Finden wir es überhaupt bis zur B8?


----------



## Kulminator (29. November 2014)

Arrrgh. Bremsscheibe immer noch verbogen. Wann erfindet jemand die selbstheilende Bremse? Dann komm ich eben mit Schmuddelwettermaterial...


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. November 2014)

Ich war froh, dass wir gefahren sind, war noch recht brauchbares Wetter und Streckenverhältnisse 

Und, ich schöpfe Hoffnung, soo schlecht sieht es für mein Jahresziel dann doch nicht aus. Nur noch 549km. Kann grade so klappen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. Dezember 2014)

Marmolata kommt gut, Kulmi. Startet am 11.07.+ 18.07.2015 als mögliche Termine. Sieht halt mehr nach 301 als 601 aus,  sehr schöne Bilder und Videos gesichtet...

Reifeninfos vom Michelinmann...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Dezember 2014)

Männer, das war gestern auf dem Nachhauseweg so was von kagg-kalt...

Juli 2015 kläre ich mit Boss und Chefin.

Reifen >  ja, mal hören.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (2. Dezember 2014)

da kannst du den reifen bestellen 2,25 ist meine empfehlung ! Michelin Wild Rock'R 26 x 2.25 Zoll faltbar schwarz 


http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/...ockr-26x225-faltbarschwarz/261795.html#rating


----------



## kreisbremser (2. Dezember 2014)

nimm lieber den hier... http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...y_country=48&gclid=CIS47N75p8ICFanMtAodTBMAbg

fahrrad.de scheint vergoldete reifen zu verreiben


----------



## Kulminator (2. Dezember 2014)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Marmolata kommt gut, Kulmi. Startet am 11.07.+ 18.07.2015 als mögliche Termine. Sieht halt mehr nach 301 als 601 aus,  sehr schöne Bilder und Videos gesichtet...
> 
> Reifeninfos vom Michelinmann...?



301 reicht dafür locker - das stimmt. Würde so spät wie möglich fahren (also 18.07) weil es doch ziemlich hoch raufgeht und u.U. noch Schnee liegen kann. Habe unseren Guide vom letzten Jahr angefunkt zwecks 601 und Marmolata. Mal abwarten, was der sagt. 
Michelin: dünne Dinger... 
MM's kriegste im Bikemarkt.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (2. Dezember 2014)

Do. 18:00 treffpunkt beim phil.(Hu) evt.B8 !  runde birkenheim, klappermühlchen,etc. ?


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. Dezember 2014)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> da kannst du den reifen bestellen 2,25 ist meine empfehlung ! Michelin Wild Rock'R 26 x 2.25 Zoll faltbar schwarz
> 
> 
> http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/...ockr-26x225-faltbarschwarz/261795.html#rating


Danke für die Info, jetzt gibt es aber schon Michelin Wild Rock R 2 mit Gum -X für HR und Magi-X für VR, Preis ist dann schon Schwalbe Niveau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Dezember 2014)

mmmmmmhhh...wenn schon hartes Teil, dann auch richtig!


----------



## ml IX (4. Dezember 2014)

Gefällt irgendwie


----------



## Kulminator (4. Dezember 2014)

ja, hat was. Wirkt irgendwie aufgeräumt. Aber ganz ohne Federung? Ich weiss nicht


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Dezember 2014)

Schöne Sommerrunde, die ihr da vorhabt. Ich mache die Gegend im März auf dem Schneebrett unsicher.


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Dezember 2014)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ja, hat was. Wirkt irgendwie aufgeräumt. Aber ganz ohne Federung? Ich weiss nicht


War ja auch eher als Denkanstoß gedacht. Der Teilchen ist net grad billig.

Ich machs wahrscheinlich wie schon einmal: erst mal einen Rahmen beischaffen (habe da was im Auge...) und der Rest fliegt dann so nach und nach rein. Ich glaube, eine Federgabel dürfte es schon sein. Bin ja ein alter Knacker.


----------



## Kulminator (4. Dezember 2014)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Arrrgh. Bremsscheibe immer noch verbogen. Wann erfindet jemand die selbstheilende Bremse? Dann komm ich eben mit Schmuddelwettermaterial...



neue Scheibe montiert und bei der Gelegenheit die Beläge erneuert. Läuft. 
Bereit für den nächsten Ausritt ...


----------



## Kulminator (4. Dezember 2014)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Marmolata kommt gut, Kulmi. Startet am 11.07.+ 18.07.2015 als mögliche Termine. Sieht halt mehr nach 301 als 601 aus,  sehr schöne Bilder und Videos gesichtet...


Haste dieses Video von 2013 entdeckt? 601 tauglich:


----------



## Kulminator (4. Dezember 2014)

hier noch eins von 2014:


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. Dezember 2014)

Ja, ist eine schöne Tour auch fürs 601. Erfreulich hoher Waldanteil besonders im 2.Video auch die neuen Trails die Sie wegen des Erdrutsches fahren mußten...mir gefällts


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Dezember 2014)

Kulminator schrieb:


> neue Scheibe montiert und bei der Gelegenheit die Beläge erneuert. Läuft.
> Bereit für den nächsten Ausritt ...


Wann haben wir den nächsten Ausritt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Dezember 2014)

Morgen biken ?


----------



## Kulminator (5. Dezember 2014)

Jep...


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Dezember 2014)

Bitte um Zeitvorstellungen und Abfahrtsort.


----------



## Kulminator (5. Dezember 2014)

Net zu spät, net zu lang und net zu weit.


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Dezember 2014)

Och Menno...


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Dezember 2014)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Net zu spät, net zu lang und net zu weit.


Und überhaupt, die Frage nicht beantwortet.
Ab *wann*, ab *wo*...Fragen über Fragen!?


----------



## Kulminator (5. Dezember 2014)

und net zu laut


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Dezember 2014)

.


----------



## Kulminator (5. Dezember 2014)

wieso? Weniger als 50 Cent pro Gramm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (5. Dezember 2014)

morgen Regen ?


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Dezember 2014)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Bitte um Zeitvorstellungen und Abfahrtsort.



1300, Stockstadt am Main


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Dezember 2014)

Ich beobachte das Wetter...und melde mich morgen


----------



## Kulminator (5. Dezember 2014)

Sonntag Glühwein und Lebkuchenshuttle bei 555 am Horseshoetrail


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Dezember 2014)

Kulminator schrieb:


> wieso? Weniger als 50 Cent pro Gramm.


Ich zücke bereits den Finger Richtung "Enter" Taste


----------



## Kulminator (6. Dezember 2014)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> 1300, Stockstadt am Main



09:41: too late, too far, too wet.
Ziehe jetzt erst mal den Blaumann an. Neue Reifen am Nicolai...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (6. Dezember 2014)

Vorne MM, hinten BB . Testrunde ? not too late but wet ?


----------



## Kulminator (6. Dezember 2014)

Nach Sichtung der digitalen Wetterlage geht eine kurze Runde um die Grünen Seen. Stockstadt wird mir heute zu spät. Muss später den virweihnachtlichen Verpflichtungen nachkommen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Dezember 2014)

E Breetsche, mei Bäckermädsche...
komme dann vorbei


----------



## Kulminator (6. Dezember 2014)

MM und BB kommen guuut. Wieder daheim, geduscht, gegessen und getrunken. Jetzt noch ein Kaffeetässchen und dann an die Arbeit


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Dezember 2014)

Hohe Warte Trails kamen auch gut (mit MM und RQ)


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. Dezember 2014)

Der Baron hat mich heute (noch) zweimal gerettet, die Queen hinten ist fertisch.
MM und BB waren bis jetzt meine Lieblingskombi, werde aber jetzt mal die Michelin Wild RockR 2 Magi-X für vorne und Gum-X für hinten probieren, es sei denn jemand weiß noch was besseres...vlt.Magic Mary mit RQ oder umgedrehten NN...

HW mit Kombi, und besten Verhältnissen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Dezember 2014)

Nächstes Weihnachtsferien-Bastelprojekt > Vintage Shopping-Bike für meine Holde.
Bismarck, Bj 1955, getauscht gegen 4 Flaschen Bier (2xTrappist Style 2xRauchbier).
ToDo: Generalreinigung, Lack freilegen, Chrom polieren, unnötiges strippen, Abschmieren, Kette check, ggfs. neu. 
Nötig: Neue Reifen (Creme), Schläuche, Bremse vorne, Sattelstütze, Brooks Sattel mit Federn, Lenker vermutlich auch neu, neue Griffe. Beleuchtung dito.


----------



## Hüby (6. Dezember 2014)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> ggfs. neu.
> Nötig: Neue Sattelstütze, Brooks Sattel mit Federn, Lenker vermutlich auch neu



Stütze bräuchtick Maße..  Lenker is glaub aunoch da.. und Sattel habick noch NeuWertich siehe Bild..  wenn Intresse mail mir..


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Dezember 2014)

@Hüby ...ich melde mich

@den schläfrigen Rest  ...ich gehr jetzt noch mal aufs Ratt durch den Wald, nächste Woche über wird das doch nichts mehr


----------



## Kulminator (7. Dezember 2014)

Wieder Hauptstadteinsatz bei den Models?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Dezember 2014)

Hauptstadteinsatz bei den Freaks!

Hier noch 4 Ansichten einer Kreuzung (Lage im Bermudadreieck Buchberg - Somborn - Trages) 
Es wird solange geholzt bis nix mehr steht.


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. Dezember 2014)

... fahren alles kaputt die Mtbler...traurige Bilder

Reifenthema: Viele Forumnutzer klagen bei Conti TrailKing über starke Unwucht, und bei Aktuellen Schwalbes wie Magic Mary über einreissende oder gar abreissende Stollen...Preise rauf Qualität runter...hab mal die Michelin bestellt.


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Dezember 2014)

Have a look...

http://www.alpenevent.de/dolomiten.php


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. Dezember 2014)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Have a look...
> 
> http://www.alpenevent.de/dolomiten.php



Very nice, aber nur ein Termin recht spät (05.09.-11.09.2015) und noch in den bayerischen Sommerferien. Krieg ich wahrscheinlich nicht genehmigt...


----------



## ml IX (7. Dezember 2014)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> ... fahren alles kaputt die Mtbler...traurige Bilder
> 
> Reifenthema: Viele Forumnutzer klagen bei Conti TrailKing über starke Unwucht, und bei Aktuellen Schwalbes wie Magic Mary über einreissende oder gar abreissende Stollen...Preise rauf Qualität runter...hab mal die Michelin bestellt.


Starke Unwucht kann ich beim Trailking nicht bestätigen. Läuft zwar nicht ganz rund am Hinterrad vorne aber perfekt. Schwalbe hingegen lief bei mir nie rund.


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. Dezember 2014)

...und 4 blaue Bikes für den Konditionslevel bedeuten: längere Zeit in der Ebene mit 30km/h fahren können, und 700 hm in der Stunde fahren können, 3000 hm und mehr am Tag fahren können...

In der Tourbeschreibung sind 5 blaue Bikes abgebildet...


----------



## Giuliano.B (8. Dezember 2014)

Kulminator schrieb:


> nach den Aussagen der Herrn Hörensagens, dessen Fahrkünste ich als extrem gut einschätze, ist die belaubte Rückegasse ziemlich krass und auch für die Biker-Prominenz nur schwer fahrbar. Aber schaun mer mal ...



So schlimm ist das garnicht . Der Trail ist auch noch Baustelle. Wird noch einiges gemacht


----------



## driv0r (8. Dezember 2014)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> ...und 4 blaue Bikes für den Konditionslevel bedeuten: längere Zeit in der Ebene mit 30km/h fahren können, und 700 hm in der Stunde fahren können, 3000 hm und mehr am Tag fahren können...
> 
> In der Tourbeschreibung sind 5 blaue Bikes abgebildet...



Zwischen dem zweiten und dritten blauen Bike ist ein Bindestrich (-).


----------



## Kulminator (8. Dezember 2014)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> So schlimm ist das garnicht . Der Trail ist auch noch Baustelle. Wird noch einiges gemacht



melde spontan Mithilfe an ... Gib Bescheid,, wenn du zufälligerweise jemanden kennst, der über zig Ecken was über Baumassnahmen gehört hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (8. Dezember 2014)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Have a look...
> 
> http://www.alpenevent.de/dolomiten.php



05.09 - 11.09 geht nicht - mein Teint benötigt zu dieser Jahreszeit die Sonne Griechenlands. Und für Mehrbettzimmer auf einer Hütte kann man mich nicht wirklich begeistern. 
Just am Wochenende kam der neue GoAlps Katalog - von meiner Seite steht die Marmolata im Juli. 
Weitere Zusagen?


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe heute mal bei Alps wegen der Marmolata angerufen: Die Termine 11.07. und 18.07.2015 sind noch komplett frei, werden aber bis spätestens Ende Januar (Erfahrungsgemäß) mit je 15 Personen (maximale Gruppengröße) komplett ausgebucht sein.
Eine Reservierung verfällt nach einer Woche.
Vor einer Zusage müßte ich halt erst die Genehmigung des Arbeitgebers abwarten.


----------



## Kulminator (10. Dezember 2014)

Dann klär das ab und gib Bescheid...


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Dezember 2014)

Happy Birthday, Ede!


----------



## Kulminator (13. Dezember 2014)

jep, auch von uns Alles Gute zum B-Day .
Lass dich mit einer Woche bei GoAlps beschenken


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. Dezember 2014)

Vielen Dank, Kombi und Kulmi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Dezember 2014)

Zug ab Berlin geht erst in 1 Stunde und ich bin echt geschafft. Erkaeltung noch dazu.


----------



## Kulminator (19. Dezember 2014)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Vor einer Zusage müßte ich halt erst die Genehmigung des Arbeitgebers abwarten.



Ede, genehmigt?!? Welcher Termin?


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. Dezember 2014)

Vor dem Ende der Abgabefrist für die Urlaubsanträge am 31.12.2014 werde ich wohl nichts erfahren...


----------



## Kulminator (20. Dezember 2014)

Ok... Ich kann warten.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (20. Dezember 2014)

Servus,
starte morgen um ca 10.30 von der B8 aus Richtung Hk zur Standartrunde mit langer Auffahrt, falls einer Lust hat, würde mich über Mitfahrer freuen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Dezember 2014)

Bin noch malade, ich gehe nicht raus aufs Bike


----------



## Kulminator (20. Dezember 2014)

Mir ist das alles zu schmuddelig. Ausserdem haben wir nachmittags einen Termin am Weihnachtsmarkt.


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. Dezember 2014)

Ist mir auch zu siffig, muß aber eh arbeiten . Kombi: Gute Besserung !


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Dezember 2014)

Habe heute Nacht wenigstens gut durchgeschlafen, zumindest bis 630


----------



## rockshoxrevel (21. Dezember 2014)

fazit, schmierseife isn scheiss gegen die bodenverhältnisse am hk^^, das letzte stück (rutsche) haben mein fahrrad und ich abwechselnd zusammen und getrennt rutschend bewältigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (21. Dezember 2014)

Wer nicht hören will, muss eben ...


----------



## Kulminator (22. Dezember 2014)

Mission completed. Die Code am Nicolai arbeitet wieder digital...


----------



## ml IX (24. Dezember 2014)

Frohe Weihnachten in den unteren Teil des Spessarts!


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Dezember 2014)

*Alle Jahre wieder, das einzig wahre Weihnachtsessen:*

*"Ente mit Whisky"*

Man kaufe eine Ente von 3 Kilo (für 6 Personen) und eine Flasche Whisky.
Dazu Salz, Pfeffer, Oliven und Speckstreifen. Ente mit Speckstreifen belegen, schneiden, salzen, pfeffern und einige Oliven dazugeben. Ofen auf 200 Grad einstellen.
Dann ein Glas Whisky einschenken und auf gutes Gelingen trinken.
Anschließend die Ente auf einem Backblech in den Ofen schieben.
Nun schenke man sich zwei schnelle Gläser Whisky ein und trinke wieder auf gutes Gelingen.
Den Thermostat nach 20 Minuten auf 250 Grad stellen, damit es ordentlich brummt.
Danach schenke man sich drei weitere Whiskies ein. Nach halm Schdunde den Ofn öffnen, wenden und den Braten überwachn. Die Fisskieflasche ergreiffn un sich eins hinner die Binde kippn.
Nach ner weitern albernen Schunnde langsam bis zzum Ofen hinschlendern uhnd die Ennde wenndn unnich die Händ verbrenn an die Schaisss-Ohfnduer.
Sisch waidere ffuenff odda siehm Wixxi innen Glas sisch unn dann unn so Di Enhde weehrent drrai Schunn`nt (is auch egal) waiderbraan un all ssehn Minud`n pinkeln.
Wenn mochlisch, ssum Ende hinkrieschen, unn den Ohwn aus`m Viech ziehn.
Nochmal ein Schlugg geneemign un anschliesnt wida fasuchn, das Biest auszukriegen. Den fadammt`n Vogel vom Boden aufflasen unn uff ner Bladde hinrichten. Uffbasse, dass nitt Ausrutschen auff`n schaissfettichn Kuechnbodn.
Wenn sich drossdem nitt fameidn fasuhn wida aufssuschichtnodersohahahaisallesjaeeeeeh********g aaal!!!
Ein wenig schlafen.
Am nächsten Tag die Ente mit Mayonnaise und Thomapyrin kalt essen.Vegetarier können das dann aber auch lassen.
Viel Spaß beim Nachkochen


Euch schöne Weihnachten und nächstes Jahr immer ordentlich Dreck unter den Stollen!


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Dezember 2014)

Puh,da isses ja endlich das Rezept ,sonst gäbs ja nix zum futtern heute...

Frohes Fest Euch allen!


----------



## Kulminator (24. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt haben wir genug gegessen...Rinderbrust (viel!!!&zart!!!) auf Marokkanische Art im Dutch Oven.









Jetzt ist genug, raus zum Spocht bevor es noch anfängt zu regnen


----------



## Kulminator (29. Dezember 2014)

ich frag lieber nicht, ob jemand unterwegs ist? 

Die Weihnachtsfeiertage haben ihre Spuren hinterlassen. Entweder Biken oder auf die Bretter - die Not ist gross


----------



## rockshoxrevel (29. Dezember 2014)

war gestern mitn paar leuden ne 40km runde in friedberg , ca 20cm neuschnee bei -6grad, 500hm gefahren, 200hm getragen, da unfahrbar, abfahrt ist eher schlidderpartie, bikekontrolle unmöglich, vr und hr haben plötzlich einen eigenen willen und du bist eher  unfähiger zuschauer als fahrer, bei mehreren leuden bremsen eingefroren, ebenso das schaltwerk und die untere kettenrolle vom schaltwerk, ebenso mechanische sattelstützen. mein tipp, geh net raus biken, ist im mom leider recht deprimierend, du kommst net rauf und net runter .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Dezember 2014)

Die Spikes sind auf dem Winterbike


----------



## Kulminator (29. Dezember 2014)

Dann check ich morgen die Schneelage ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Dezember 2014)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Dann check ich morgen die Schneelage ...


Muss mal sehen, wann ich raus darf. Dann check ich auch mal.


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. Dezember 2014)

Check, BBQ und BH.
Ich war offensichtlich der erste Biker, der in den letzten 2 Tagen da runter ist.


----------



## Kulminator (30. Dezember 2014)

Respekt, Kombi. 
ich habe mich heute in der Rhön körperlich ertüchtigt


----------



## ml IX (31. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir geht es heute noch mal raus. Abschlusstour bei meinen Dealer. 
Wünsche allen einen guten Start ins neue Jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (31. Dezember 2014)

Ich mache jetzt den Deckel auf 2014 drauf.
Heute kommt kein Meter mehr dazu, ausser ein Meter Bier (vielleicht, ggfs. u.U.).
Ziel 7000 nicht erreicht. Durchgefallen. 




*Arbeitspferd*: Das Goldene, mit 3500km. 
*Überraschung*: Vatis Eisenschwein, mit 2400km.
*Abgeschlagen*, aber geliebt: Der Langhuber, mit rd. 900km.
*Fazit*: Ich brauche noch ein Rad, um 2015 dann die 7000+ zu machen.
*Rückblick*: Gesamt 2013 hatte ich 5412km.

Wünsche der bikenden Gemeinde einen Guten Rutsch, we will meet in the Forrests.


----------



## Kulminator (31. Dezember 2014)

ml IX schrieb:


> Bei mir geht es heute noch mal raus. Abschlusstour bei meinen Dealer.
> Wünsche allen einen guten Start ins neue Jahr!



und was steht auf deinem Gute Vorsätze Zettel für 2015 an oberster Stelle?


----------



## ml IX (1. Januar 2015)

Das es endlich mal mit ner gemeinsamen Runde klappt

Happy new Year!


----------



## Kulminator (1. Januar 2015)

gutes Neues Jahr

hoffe, ihr seid alle gut reingerutscht und guter Laune ...


----------



## ml IX (1. Januar 2015)

Gleich geht's zum first Ride 2015


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Januar 2015)

Gutes Neues. Mal sehen wie in diesem Jahr die nicht vorhandenen Vorsätze umgesetzt werden können.


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Januar 2015)

Kulminator schrieb:


> und was steht auf deinem Gute Vorsätze Zettel für 2015 an oberster Stelle?


1. Gutes Material kaufen,
2. Gutes Material gut zusammenbauen,
3. Gutes, gut zusammengebautes Material gut durchs Gelände bewegen.
4. Gut essen & trinken. Punkt 4 hat in den letzten 2 Tagen / ersten 2 Tagen des Neue Jahres schon mal gut geklappt.


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Januar 2015)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Gutes Neues. Mal sehen wie in diesem Jahr die nicht vorhandenen Vorsätze umgesetzt werden können.


----------



## Kulminator (2. Januar 2015)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> 1. Gutes Material kaufen,
> 2. Gutes Material gut zusammenbauen,
> 3. Gutes, gut zusammengebautes Material gut durchs Gelände bewegen.
> 4. Gut essen & trinken. Punkt 4 hat in den letzten 2 Tagen / ersten 2 Tagen des Neue Jahres schon mal gut geklappt.



Das beruhigt mich erst mal. Ich hatte schon befürchtet, du willst wieder mal fahren


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Januar 2015)

Noch viel Du lernen mußt, Junger Padawan!

Prio 0. hat natürlich Radfahren. Heute schon mal fast 2 Std. gekurbelt, nachdem unser Besuch abgereist war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (2. Januar 2015)

Keine Sorge. Ich m u s s dieses Jahr keine 8500 km fahren...


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Januar 2015)

Bembers > Ey Horch Amol

Kommt gut:


----------



## Kulminator (3. Januar 2015)

kommt gut


----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. Januar 2015)

hab lust auf ne schnelle runde schlammfango um grünen see, zum trails heitzen - spontan ... jetzt ...? gibts freiwillige ? im einzelkämpfer modus macht des keinen bock !


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Januar 2015)

Kaggwetter...war jetzt auf der Rolle > Duschen > und mach mir dann was zum Futtern.
Wetter ist ziemlich zum Kotzen.


----------



## Kulminator (3. Januar 2015)

Bei dem Wetter ... Nööööö


----------



## ml IX (4. Januar 2015)

Mal ne kleine GL Runde gedreht und das Wetter genossen.


----------



## Kulminator (5. Januar 2015)

Ich mach jetzt noch eins auf ... 

http://www.braukultur-franken.de/fr...uchtum/staerkeantrinken/staerkeantrinken.html


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Januar 2015)

Proscht, mei Liewwa!

Und ich mache heute Abend noch mein IPA fertig (auf Flaschen ziehen).
Der am 23.12. gebraute Maibock ist noch nicht fertig gegoren, das wird frühestens am Samstag was mit dem Abfüllen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (5. Januar 2015)

IPA klingt lecker...


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Januar 2015)

Und zum Wochenende ist wieder Siff-Wetter angekündigt


----------



## ml IX (7. Januar 2015)

Wie soll es auch anders sein.


----------



## Kulminator (7. Januar 2015)

... und deshalb gehts ins Zillertal ...


----------



## Kulminator (8. Januar 2015)

Alles Gute, Bruder. Hoffe, es geht mal was in 2015 ?!?


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Januar 2015)

Noch nicht zu spät...ich schließe mich gere an und wünsche dem Bruder Jörn Alles Gute zum 'Burtstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Januar 2015)

das angekündigte Wetter ist da. 15 Grad um 6:30 morgens!
Wind wie `Zau.
Fertig frühstücken, dann wird wieder eingemaischt.


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Januar 2015)

Es hat mich dann doch nicht drinnen gehalten und ich habe eine kleine Runde gemacht. Streckenwahl war weise, hatte "weitgehend nur" Seitenwind...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Januar 2015)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Alles Gute, Bruder. Hoffe, es geht mal was in 2015 ?!?


 


Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Noch nicht zu spät...ich schließe mich gere an und wünsche dem Bruder Jörn Alles Gute zum 'Burtstag!


 
Danke für die Wünsche. Ja, ich hoffe auch, dass ich in diesem Jahr mehr fahre in 2014.


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Januar 2015)

Ferddisch isser, der Lowrider!





Und jetzt zum nächsten Projekt.


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Januar 2015)

Kagg nasser und böiger Morgen!
Hab schon die Schnauze voll (720).

20km Arbeitsweg.
5:05, Blick aus dem Fenster, kein Regen, also rein in die Bikeklamotten. Wasserfeste Windbreaker ist eh Pflicht. Hose: Endura / nur wasserabweisend
5:20, Abfahrt, alles im grünen Bereich. 8 Grad. Böig, aber zu ertragen.
Nach 8 km fängt es an zu dröppeln. Als weiter.
Nach 10 km merke ich dass die Beine nass werden. Ich stelle mich unter (Mühlheim) und pelle mich zusätzlich in die Regenhose.
Weiterfahrt. Nach 10,5 km bricht ein Gewitter los. Ein Blitz schlägt ca. 200mtr entfernt ein. Ich stelle mich in einem Hauseingang noch mal unter. Nach 10 min ist mir eiskalt. Ich fahre weiter. Ab dann fängt das Regenwasser an entlang der Regenhose in die Stiefel zu laufen.
Nach 15 km regnet es praktisch nicht mehr, nur noch Böen.
Nach 20 km erreiche ich "Pissed off" die Arbeit.
Zugang zum Radbunker schwieriger als sonst, da Magnetkarte und Schlüssel tief tief unter den Regenklamotten vergraben sind.
Ich entscheide mich, mich schon im Büro der nassen Überklamotten zu entledigen. Mit den nassen Socken hinterlasse ich eine sichtbare Spur auf dem Nadelfilz.

*I C H   L I E B E   ES !!!*

Und auf dem Rückweg: Umgestürzter Baum auf dem MRW, Höhe Maintal. Feuerwehr verbietet mir die Durchfahrt und schickt mich auf die schlammige Wiese "aussen rum fahren"


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Januar 2015)

Kulminator schrieb:


> IPA klingt lecker...


erste Flasche war lecker...ist aber noch etwas zu früh, sollte noch weiter reifen. Hopfenbombe, knochentrocken.


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Januar 2015)

Samstag muss ich Arbeiten, also kein Biken


----------



## Kulminator (18. Januar 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal bei Alps wegen der Marmolata angerufen: Die Termine 11.07. und 18.07.2015 sind noch komplett frei, werden aber bis spätestens Ende Januar (Erfahrungsgemäß) mit je 15 Personen (maximale Gruppengröße) komplett ausgebucht sein.
> Eine Reservierung verfällt nach einer Woche.
> Vor einer Zusage müßte ich halt erst die Genehmigung des Arbeitgebers abwarten.



Ede, die Uhr tickt...


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Januar 2015)

11.7. bevorzugt. 18.7. geht zur Not.


----------



## Kulminator (19. Januar 2015)

Mir sind beide Termine recht.
Tick tack tick tack ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (19. Januar 2015)

Ich habe halt leider noch keine Genehmigung erhalten, werde nochmal nachhaken für den 11.07.


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Januar 2015)

gut, hake nach


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. Januar 2015)

5 Plätze  sind am 11.07. noch frei. Ein DZ und ein EZ bis 31.01. reserviert.


----------



## Kulminator (19. Januar 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> 5 Plätze  sind am 11.07. noch frei. Ein DZ und ein EZ bis 31.01. reserviert.


EZ bitte für den Meister


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Januar 2015)

Will heißen?


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Januar 2015)

Da habe ich mal wieder eine Rakete zusammengeschustert!
Geht runter wie Öl, kann aber noch etwas liegen. Erste Probeflasche.


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. Januar 2015)

Alles Gute zum B-Day, Kulmi müsste eine Zahl mit ner 5 sein wenn ich mich richtig erinnere...


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Januar 2015)

Wenn dem so ist, dann auch von uns Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Kulmi! 
Soll ich Dir eine Kostprobe meines Kulminators vorbeibringen?
Kann ich aber (noch) nicht wirklich empfehlen, heute morgen haben mich die Diacetyle von innen an der Birne gekratzt...
muss eben noch 3-4 Wochen reifen und das C4H6O2 abzubauen.


----------



## Kulminator (21. Januar 2015)

Ganz vielen Dank, Männers. Die big Five hat noch Zeit. Die Kostprobe nehm ich gerne - auch wenn es noch ein paar Wochen reifen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (21. Januar 2015)

Urlaub für den 11.07. ist genehmigt.


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Januar 2015)

Hervorglänzend!
Dann sollten wir 3 mal sehr bald ein Meeting machen (für die Details) und buchen.
Ggfs. Samstag Mittag oder Sonntag bei mir?


----------



## Kulminator (21. Januar 2015)

Samstag bin ich als Umzugshelfer eingeteilt und Sonntag kann ich doch immer nicht. Brauchen wir ein Meeting? Muss doch jeder sein Zimmer eh individuell buchen, oder?


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. Januar 2015)

SA muss ich arbeiten. SO frei.
Alle drei in ein Zimmer wird nicht  möglich sein ,oder ?


----------



## Kulminator (21. Januar 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> SA muss ich arbeiten. SO frei.
> Alle drei in ein Zimmer wird nicht  möglich sein ,oder ?


Wozu? Ich nehm doch freiwillig das EZ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Januar 2015)

Zimmer? Wozu Zimmer, ich dachte, wir fahren auch nachts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (21. Januar 2015)

Wenn du auch nachts fahren willst, brauchen wir nur 2 Zimmer.


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. Januar 2015)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wozu? Ich nehm doch freiwillig das EZ...



Ja, mein Meister.


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Januar 2015)

Ede, ich rufe Dich morgen mal an. So gegen 1200? Das ist mir zu kompliziert, hier mit den Posts. Kulmi, dito, ich rufe an.
Sonst wird das nix mit buchen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. Januar 2015)

Kombi, wenn möglich 1130 telefonieren, muß um 1200 weg.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Januar 2015)

Happy B-Day Kulmi, auch wenn ich etwas zu spät dran bin.


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. Januar 2015)

Habe heute Frau Bierl von Alps die drei Namen und die Zimmerbelegung durchgegeben.
EZ: Kulmi DZ: Kombi und Ede


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Januar 2015)

und wo schläft mein Rad?


----------



## Kulminator (22. Januar 2015)

Und das jetzt ohne vorheriges Meeting? Ich bin sprachlos...


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Januar 2015)

Hatte heute Meeting mit der chinesischen Handelsdelegation. Zur Prime Time.

Und dann noch en Vertreter.

Unn dann middem Chef-Chef.

Unn heut awend mitm Schwager, Gebordsdaag. 2 x Huppendorfer verklappt un ordendlisch Lewwerkäässsemmeln eigefahrn. **BBBBÖÖÖÖRRRRPS**


----------



## Kulminator (26. Januar 2015)

Wer hat sich noch nicht bei GoAlps angemeldet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Januar 2015)

Nit hetzen, heute abend...
Gibt ja auch noch andere wichtige Sachen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Januar 2015)

Done.
Welches Bike nehme ich?


----------



## Kulminator (26. Januar 2015)

auch done ... das 601 natürlich.


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. Januar 2015)

Auch angemeldet, 601 mit Flatpedal, nicht das einer mit Wurstpelle und Vogelnest anrückt...


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Januar 2015)

Ooch, schade, schade


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Januar 2015)

Gut, daß ich eine Tochter habe, die an mich denkt.
Bier, aus Hamburg mitgebracht:



heute Abend Verkostung, das Great Escape:



und, weil es nur ein 0,33er war und der Kombinatschef durstig, noch zum Vergleich
mein eigenes Pale Ale:



Fazit: das Buddelschiff stecke ich locker in Sack


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. Januar 2015)

O.k. ist gut jetzt...bitte jetzt Schnaps brennen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Januar 2015)

Na gut, ich poste kein Bier mehr.
Und Schnaps - fange ich nicht an.
Bin jetzt 2 Tage in Berlin. Samstag wieder zu Hause. Ich habe zwar kein Vertrauen in gutes Wetter, aber kurzfristig werde ich mich ggfs. für eine Runde entscheiden.
Training muss JETZT beginnen 
Die Anmeldebestätigung ist im Haus.


----------



## Kulminator (28. Januar 2015)

... muss JETZT ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (28. Januar 2015)

So so ....


----------



## Kulminator (31. Januar 2015)

Bretterwetter


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Februar 2015)

Internet war gestern platt bei mir zu Hause  und WLAN geht schon seit Tagen nicht mehr richtig. 
Irgendwie hat es sich über Nacht doch wieder geheilt nachdem ich viel umgesteckt und die freundliche Dame der Störungshotline für einen längeren Plausch am Fon hatte.

Hatte gestern eine kurze Runde gedreht, Birkenhainer hoch (da kam mir ein kleines Bächlein entgegen) und rund um / über den Buchberg. Weil das Rad und ich schon mächtig dreckig waren, noch mal die BH runter. Klamotten mussten 2 x gewaschen werden Bike nur einmal.


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Februar 2015)

Habe diese Woche eine echte Hammerwoche, Stunden schrubben ohne Ende.
Bin versessen darauf, auch bei Kälte am Samstag zu fahen. Soll ja durchaus sonnig sein.
Noch jemand am Start?


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Februar 2015)

Bin am Start.


----------



## Kulminator (5. Februar 2015)

Bin auch am Start, aber in einer anderen der Jahreszeit angepassten Disziplin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Februar 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Bin am Start.


Ok, dann telefonieren wir Freitag abend


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Februar 2015)

Komme gegen 2130 heim.


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Februar 2015)

@ Ede
Bin total am Ar$$$ (das war heute noch mal "very demanding"), gehe jetzt ins Bett. Klingel mich morgen mal an. Bin zu Hause, B. ist auf Fortbildung.


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Februar 2015)

Leider geil, das war`s 
Der Ede in guter Form, Wetter genial und die Bodenverhältnisse erstaunlich gut



der Kombi war auch in Form


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. Februar 2015)

Leider geil war auch unser Trail der sich im gefrorenen Zustand bald besser fahren ließ wie in der üblichen Pampe, krasse Runde heute


----------



## Kulminator (8. Februar 2015)

schöne Bilder.


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Februar 2015)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...=&_$ja=tsid:41391|cn:GER_08_02_15_gear_up_(1)
den (in Weiss) hatte ich mir geholt. luftig, aber mit tiefgezogenem Nackenschutz. Passt super.
Könnte gut sein, dass ich damit in die Alpen reise.


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. Februar 2015)

Gefällt, würde ich dann in schwarz ordern, ist Deiner von CRC ? Größe wie der TSG ? BMO = 84 €


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Februar 2015)

Habe die Größe M/L genommen und hatte damals bei CRC einen Gutschein. Der BMO-Preis ist super.


----------



## aeronautic (9. Februar 2015)

Mal ´ne Frage an die Schnee-Fahrer hier:
Welches Schuhwerk tragt ihr bei den Temperaturen? Auf den Fotos sieht´s aus wie ganz normal Plattform-Schuhe?!? Ich war gestern mit 5ten Latschen 2,5 Stunden im Bereich Birkenhainer/ Hahnenkamm unterwegs und habe auf dem Rückweg meine Zehen und Ballen nicht mehr gespürt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (9. Februar 2015)

Auch 5ten Schuhe, ich schmier mir aber immer von Born, Warming up 1 auf die Füße drüber dickere Söckchen darüber die SealSkins Socken, geht bis 0Grad gut...


----------



## aeronautic (9. Februar 2015)

Danke für die Info! Dieses Warmup Zeugs kenne ich noch gar nicht, wie lange hält das? Ich hatte schon überlegt solche Softshell Socken zu kaufen wie Gore usw. anbieten.


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. Februar 2015)

Warming up 1 funktioniert wie z.B. Finalgon nur nicht so heftig, hält unsere üblichen bis 5 Std. Touren und zündet beim Duschen nochmal schön...


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Februar 2015)

aeronautic schrieb:


> Mal ´ne Frage an die Schnee-Fahrer hier:
> Welches Schuhwerk tragt ihr bei den Temperaturen? Auf den Fotos sieht´s aus wie ganz normal Plattform-Schuhe?!? Ich war gestern mit 5ten Latschen 2,5 Stunden im Bereich Birkenhainer/ Hahnenkamm unterwegs und habe auf dem Rückweg meine Zehen und Ballen nicht mehr gespürt...


Ebenfalls 5-10, brauche allerdings nur dicke Trekking-Socken, dann halte ich es so 3 Stunden gut aus. Hauptsache, die Schuhe sind nicht so eng und ich kann beim Kurbeln die Zehen bewegen. Habe noch Shimano-Stiefel, die sind aber rel. eng geschnitten und ich glaube durch die Cleats und die Enge (=keine rihtige Bewegung) frieren mir die Zehen ab, geht mir jedenfalls so nach 1 1/2 Stunden. Deshalb, meistens 5-10, auf dem Leichtrad nehme ich aber auch schon mal die Shimano, solange es nicht all zu lange dauert.


----------



## Kulminator (9. Februar 2015)

Fiveten mit Sportsocken und Windstoppersocken .


----------



## Sunreeey (10. Februar 2015)

Hallo 

Bin relativ neu hier im Forum und komme auch aus der Hahnenkamm Umgebung.
Wollte mal fragen wie sich zurzeit die Trails aufm Hahnenkamm/Brikenhainer usw. fahren lassen (Matsch usw.).

LG


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. Februar 2015)

Hahnenkamm Trail gefroren und Top fahrbar, Birkenhainer waren wir nicht. Stand: letzter SA


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Februar 2015)

2 Tage schon auf dem Rad zur Arbeit und die Ausblicke sind ja auch nicht so schlecht


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Februar 2015)

Gestern wars im Vergleich zum Dienstag/Mittwoch ziemlich garstig auf dem Rad. Heute morgen zwar kalt, aber wenigstens kein beknackter Wind. Das Wochenende kann kommen.
Ede, Sonntag? Tourenvorschläge willkommen, ich gehe davon aus, dass es keinen durch Bodenfrost erhärteten Trail mehr zu befahren gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (13. Februar 2015)

Sonntag ja, Mö1 oder HW ? Mil ist wohl gesperrt...


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Februar 2015)

Mö1 wäre durchaus o.k.


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. Februar 2015)

Wir können gerne auch was ab B8 fahren...


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Februar 2015)

Heimatrevier geht natürlich auch. Ab wann, 1300?


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. Februar 2015)

Ich weiß nocht nicht wie ich später in die Gänge komme, und muß auch noch was am Bike machen...


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. Februar 2015)

1400, B8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Februar 2015)

Ede, lass mal gut sein. Mein Hals kratzt doch so sehr, dass ich mich heute mal zurückhalten muss. Und das bei dem herrlichen Sonnenschein 
aber sonst habe ich kommende Woche gleich die Malaise.


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. Februar 2015)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Kulminator (15. Februar 2015)

Ich kann auch nicht . Hänge bei der Verwandtschaft fest


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Februar 2015)

Kulmi, beim nächsten Aufenthalt in Franken, bringst Du mir mal was mit?
EKU 28 oder Reichelbräu Eisbock 24? Solange es noch winterlich ist...

Ich mache jetzt aber erst mal mit Tee weiter...brr.


----------



## Kulminator (15. Februar 2015)

EKU 28 schmeckt doch nicht. Das wird - unter uns gesagt - nur für Preussen und Chinesen gebraut.


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Februar 2015)

Moinsen,
Preisssn? Etwa Saupreisssn? Hast Du den EKU 28 schon mal probiert?
Ich fand den Faust Eisbock am Wochenende zwar auch gewöhnungsbedürftig, er hat mir aber die Kehle und das Herz gewärmt.
Ich bin Experimentaltrinker.


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. Februar 2015)

...wer saufen kann, kann auch biken...


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Februar 2015)

Bin froh, daß ich mich gestern zurück gehalten habe (sowohl mit trinken als auch biken).
Im Hals lodert zwar keine Feuersglut, aber krächzen tuts schon.


----------



## Kulminator (16. Februar 2015)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hast Du den EKU 28 schon mal probiert?
> Ich fand den Faust Eisbock am Wochenende zwar auch gewöhnungsbedürftig, er hat mir aber die Kehle und das Herz gewärmt.
> Ich bin Experimentaltrinker.



Klaro hab ich das EKU28 schon probiert. Kannst du aber mit einem Eisbock nicht wirklich vergleichen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Februar 2015)

Ok. 
Ich mache mir dafür jetzt noch ein 0,33er Böckchen aus Eigenerzeugung auf und dann gut-is!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshoxrevel (16. Februar 2015)

servus leude, je nach wetter am sonntag ne runde in marburg ca 40-50km und 1200-1400hm, wenn jemand interesse hat einfach kurz melden oder direkt hier mitlesen/schreiben: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biketouren-im-raum-giessen.742060/


----------



## Kulminator (17. Februar 2015)

Marburg ist ja nicht gerade um die Ecke ... und ausserdem gehts sonntags sowieso nicht ...


----------



## rockshoxrevel (18. Februar 2015)

Alternativ noch Start Friedberg zum Hausberg ca. 50km 1000hm.


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Februar 2015)

Je suis malade


----------



## Kulminator (18. Februar 2015)

Bon rétablissement...


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Februar 2015)

Merci bien, mon ami!


----------



## Kulminator (18. Februar 2015)

pas de problème


----------



## Kulminator (18. Februar 2015)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> Alternativ noch Start Friedberg zum Hausberg ca. 50km 1000hm.



Würde ich gerne im Sommer mal fahren. Ok?!?


----------



## rockshoxrevel (19. Februar 2015)

Kann man tun, gebe So oder Mo wenn ich dran denke mal Feedback wie die Runde war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (20. Februar 2015)

So, WE komplett frei aber ich vermute wieder mal kein gemeinsames Biken...


----------



## Kulminator (21. Februar 2015)

Passend zu Ede Post heute tolles Nichtfahrwetter


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. Februar 2015)

Morgen fahr ich auf jeden Fall


----------



## Kulminator (21. Februar 2015)

Morgen ist Sonntag


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. Februar 2015)

Tja, für Dich Sonntagsfahrverbot


----------



## Kulminator (21. Februar 2015)

Nennen wir es Samstagsfahrgebot... das passt besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Februar 2015)

Männer, ich bin erst mal froh, dass ich wieder ohne Medizineinsatz einigermassen auf dem Damm bin. 
Wäre ich besser nicht arbeiten gegangen und hätte mich aufs Sofa gepackt.
Hatte mir die Schniefe&Hals wohl letzten Samstag geholt (beim Arbeiten im Garten) und das Radfahren am Montag zur Arbeit hats dann endgültig rund gemacht.
Ich halte heute die Füße still, hat ja auch schon nett geregnet. Und im Haus gibts genug zu tun, J. will eine neue Lampe designen und da wird meine Elektrotechnische Erfahrung gefragt.
Wenn es morgen früh genau so aussieht, wird Bier gebraut. Wenn es schön ist, wage ich am frühen Nachmittag mal eine kleine Ausfahrt ohne Berg.


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. Februar 2015)

Kann meine Einheit morgen ja mal Richtung HU fahren.


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Februar 2015)

Beobachten wir das Wetter. Meldung dann morgen früh (der Fail safe point liegt allerdings bei 900, da muss ich entscheiden ob Bike oder Bier)


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Februar 2015)

Der Forecast sieht soo schlecht nicht aus. Bier habe ich auch noch genug. Muss eben nur noch die Luftversorgung in mir mitmachen.


----------



## Kulminator (21. Februar 2015)

guter Tag zum Schrauben. Die Code am Nicolai ist nun wieder gangbar. Jetzt sind alle 4 Kolben wieder beweglich - vorher kam nur einer raus. Entsprechend schlecht war die Bremspower... 
Und hab den Tag dazu genutzt, die Reiserücktrittversicherung für die Marmolata abzuschliessen. 
Heute ganz schön was geschafft ... ich sollte mich jetzt angemessen belohnen


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Februar 2015)

Immerhin gut eine Stunde bei niedriger Belastung auf der Rolle gemacht, jetzt noch was feines gekocht. Belohnung später am Abend!

Kulmi, die Marke Deiner Belohnung?


----------



## Kulminator (21. Februar 2015)

Baron Philippe de Rothschild. Carbernet Sauvignon La Baronnie...


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Februar 2015)

Approved


----------



## Kulminator (21. Februar 2015)

Schlappe hat nicht zum Essen gepasst ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Februar 2015)

900, Entscheidung getroffen. Wetter ist akzeptabel, Nase und Nebenhöhlen noch nicht ganz frei aber das kommt noch.
Ede, wann und wo? Massive Steigenung nach Möglichkeit noch nicht.
2-3 Stunden werde ich wohl durchhalten. Bin nicht an ein Familienmittagessen gebunden, kann also ab sofort jederzeit, will aber um 1630, max. 1700  wieder zu Hause sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (22. Februar 2015)

Ich wollte um 12:30 MRW Richtung HU fahren, können uns ja entgegen fahren.


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Februar 2015)

1300 an der Kilianusbrücke treffen?


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. Februar 2015)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> 1300 an der Kilianusbrücke treffen?


Ja, alles klar.


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Februar 2015)

Trotz ausklingender Erkältung: das war ja heute eine Monstertour! Bei mir standen jetzt 54,6km auf dem Navi 
Ich hoffe, ich bin dabei gesund geblieben. Hat Schbass gemacht, Ede


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. Februar 2015)

Ich hab gesagt ,ich richte mich nach Dir und wir fuhren die dezenten Anstiege der Hörsteiner Weinberge hinauf...

Alleine wäre ich so eine Runde sicher nicht gefahren, war aber fett


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. Februar 2015)

Habe grade mal diverse Foren durchgeflöht...da brauche ich niemanden mehr nach MK2 zu fragen, die Räder sind wohl längst alle im Bike-Himmel oder die Besitzer fahren nur noch und posten nicht mehr.
Email an Syntace ist raus, mal sehen...
Und einfach auf gut Glück einen der vielen neuen Dämpfer-Varianten mit kleiner/großer/schneller/langsamer Kammer/Performance usw. mal kaufen, mache ich nicht.


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Februar 2015)

Könnte der Fox RP 23 passen ? Vielleicht weiß ja Bike Loft was...


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Februar 2015)

Noch keine Antwort btr. Alternativdämpfer bekommen.

17. und 18.3. frei bestätigt. 19. muss ich leider antreten, wichtiger Großtermin.
Fehlt nur noch brauchbares Wetter, dann sind wir auf dem Rad.


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Februar 2015)

Männer, wie sieht der Forecast aus?

Samstag könnte es halbwegs ok sein, wettertechnisch. Sonntag dann schon wieder Heavy Rain.
Also, Samstag fahren oder fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (25. Februar 2015)

Bis jetzt habe ich SA frei. Ob das so bleibt, bei unserem hohen Krankenstand, erfahre ich spätestens FR mittag.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (25. Februar 2015)

Schon Pläne was es Samstag Streckentechnisch geben soll?

Versprochenes Feedback der Hausbergrunde: Unsere Runde 50km 1100hm, Panoramatechnisch und konditionell sehr gut, am Anfang ein schöner Trail mit 80cm Kicker, später leider nichts mehr besonderes eher CC-mäßig, ausser der Hausbergtrail wird eingebunden, was jedoch zusätzliche 500hm bedeutet oder eine andere Heimreisestrecke ab ca. km 30 (meiner meinung jedoch lohnenswert).


----------



## Kulminator (25. Februar 2015)

1830 Nockherberg Starkbieranstich live im Bayrischen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Februar 2015)

Pflichtprogramm (auch für mich Hessen) 

Wird latürnich auch hier begleitet mit Starkbier (eigenem!)


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. Februar 2015)

Leider für mich kein Biken am SA , da ich erwartungsgemäß arbeiten muß...


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Februar 2015)

Schade!
Dann erhoffe ich für uns am Samstag schlechtes Wetter, da kann ich dann wenigstens guten Gewissens brauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (26. Februar 2015)

Nix da.
Samstag muss es schön werden. Die Skisaison läuft noch auf Hochtouren ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Februar 2015)

Kulmi, mach mal!

Ich bleibe dem Rad verbunden.


Btw., Syntace scheint noch zu schlafen, hat jeden falls noch nicht auf mein Begehr geantwortet.
Ist ja auch nur eine alte Möhre, da verdienen die nix mehr


----------



## Kulminator (26. Februar 2015)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dem Rad verbunden.



ich auch...


----------



## Kulminator (26. Februar 2015)

bräuchte mal ne Meinung hierzu: http://www.alpinestars.com/evolution-jacket
Buy?


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Februar 2015)

Ich sag mal so, für den Gebrauch ausserhalb der Bikeparkstrecken nicht verkehrt.
Bei Rückenschutz vertraue ich immer noch auf den normalen, halb gefüllten Rucksack.
Wenn Du Dir den Lenker ins Brustbein rammst, hilft dir das Ding wenig. Allerdings, ein full-size Oberkörperprotektor auch nichts, wenns richtig heftig wird.
Schulterschutz mag zur Abwehr von Kratzern ok sein. Heftiges Umfallen auf die Seite / auf einen Stein > zu wenig.
Ellenbogen sind ja sowieso frei gelassen, also braucht man da wieder etwas separates.
Für unsere Julireise fände ich es etwas übertrieben, aber das ist dann persönliches Sicherheitsbedürfnis.
Die Ausführungsqualität kann ich auf dem Bild nicht beurteilen, aber die Marke bietet ja i.d.R. vernünftige Qualität.


----------



## Kulminator (27. Februar 2015)

Für MIL bestimmt net schlecht.


----------



## bikebuster90 (27. Februar 2015)

also ich habe die tld 7850 hw, ziehe ich aber nur zum downhillfahren oder im bikepark an
für's endurobiken reicht der normale evoc rucksack & knieschoner, da falle ich am meisten drauf


----------



## Kulminator (27. Februar 2015)

Ist sicherlich vergleichbar. Ich möchte aber eine Weste, die man schnell an- und ausziehen kann.


----------



## bikebuster90 (27. Februar 2015)

also ich kann das protektoren hemd nur empfehlen, lässt sich wie ein trikot an- & ausziehen, ist auch sehr luftig, sodass man kaum darunter schwitzt
hatte vorher diese o'neal madass protektorenjacke, war mir aber zu warm & unbequem
merke auch keine unterschiede bei stürzen
gegen knochenbrüche helfen protektorenjacken nur noch bedingt, wenn überhaupt

die alpinestars veste sieht auf jeden fall interessant aus, kannste ja einfach bestellen & bei nichtgefallen zurückschicken


----------



## bikebuster90 (27. Februar 2015)

das einzige, was mir an der alpinestars nicht so gefällt, ist das nur protektoren am rücken & brustbereich sind
wenn ich stürze, falle ich meistens seitlich auf die hüfte & brustkorb, da hat die tld 7850 hw ebenfalls protektoren
die protektoren vorne auf der brust habe ich noch nicht benötigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (27. Februar 2015)

noch gibt es das gute Stück hier bei uns nicht zu kaufen. 
Werde mir das Teil genauer ansehen, wenn es in den Läden ist.


----------



## Kulminator (28. Februar 2015)

Kaiserwetter 
Und etwas Neuschnee in den höheren Lagen ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Februar 2015)

Kaiserwetter, wenn auch frrisch. Die Öhrchen wurden schön rot auf dem Rattweech zum Bäcker.
Um 10 Uhr bequemt sich endlich mal ein Handwerker, sich hier was anzuschauen um dann eventuell mal ein Angebot abzugeben.
Andere schauen sichs an und geben kein Angebot ab. Das Deutsche Handwerk scheint mir saturiert und degeneriert.

Dann gehe ich auch aufs Ratt und dreh mal meine Runde. Schätze, es wird nass sein im Wald.

Morgen ist Schietwetter angesagt, da wird gebraut. Punkt-um.

Ein Arbeitskollege hat sich auch als Brauer geoutet und mich gestern mit 2 feinen Flaschen versorgt. Die wollen heute/morgen noch verklappt werden.


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Februar 2015)

Es war teilweise ordentlich nass im Wald.
Große Freigericht-Runde, pfff.


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. März 2015)

Vorzumerken fürs Frühjahr:
https://flowtrailkreuzberg.wordpress.com/der-trail/


----------



## Bagui (1. März 2015)

Allerdings!


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. März 2015)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Vorzumerken fürs Frühjahr:
> https://flowtrailkreuzberg.wordpress.com/der-trail/



Sieht gut aus, ab 01.04. offen...


----------



## Kulminator (2. März 2015)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Vorzumerken fürs Frühjahr:
> https://flowtrailkreuzberg.wordpress.com/der-trail/



  So mag ich das; "Höhenmeter und Streckenkilometer sind nicht Dein Ding? Aber abwärts bist du voll dabei? Nun dafür Shutteln und Guiden wir Dich und Deine Truppe auf den Supertrails rund um den Kreuzberg. Sprich Uns darauf an und wir organisieren das gerne. Buchbar ist der Supertrail Kreuzberg individuell auch an Wochentagen für Einzelpersonen und Gruppen."


----------



## Marc555 (2. März 2015)

Kulminator schrieb:


> noch gibt es das gute Stück hier bei uns nicht zu kaufen.
> Werde mir das Teil genauer ansehen, wenn es in den Läden ist.


Mensch Kulmi, für unsre kleinen Trails brauchste doch nich aufstocken. 
Schau mal, haben dir extra noch nen kleenen Anliescher gebaut, damit du besser ums Eck kommst... ;-) 
Lass dich mal wieder blicken. 
Aber net mit der Asphaltbereifung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (3. März 2015)

Das olle Nicolai hab ich nach dem letzten Ritt nun passend bereift. Eure Fortschritte am Horseshoe find ich genial. Sehen uns bald...


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. März 2015)

Kulminator schrieb:


> bräuchte mal ne Meinung hierzu: http://www.alpinestars.com/evolution-jacket
> Buy?



Für Ski-Langlauf bisschen übertrieben...


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. März 2015)

Mal ne alternative Sportart ausprobiert und schon übers Ziel hinaus geschossen


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. März 2015)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Mensch Kulmi, für unsre kleinen Trails brauchste doch nich aufstocken.
> Schau mal, haben dir extra noch nen kleenen Anliescher gebaut, damit du besser ums Eck kommst... ;-)
> Lass dich mal wieder blicken.
> Aber net mit der Asphaltbereifung.
> Anhang anzeigen 365447


 Wann ist wieder Eröffnet?


----------



## ml IX (4. März 2015)

Die Jungs von RhönTrails machen auf jeden Fall nen sehr guten Job und Kreuzberg ist immer eine Reise wert.

RhoenTrails.com


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. März 2015)

Die unendliche Geschichte - Fortsetzung:
Syntace hat nicht angerufen (wg. Rat zum Ersatzdämpfer fürs Goldene). Also habe ich angerufen, hat gedauert bis ich zum Experten durchgedrungen bin. Tja, mmh, haben wir keine Idee, wir wollten da schon mal was machen...ruf doch mal bei TF-Bikes an, die haben Alternativdämpfer für alte MK's.
Auf der Webseite von TF gibts dann viele schöne Dämpfer (LV-Spec tuned, für leichte/schwere Rider/langsame/schnelle Moves...das kotzt mich schon an) aber es wird immer nur von MK8/9 geschrieben.
TF heute telefonisch nicht erreichbar.
Alles bullshit. Keiner hat Interesse was für ein geliebtes Alt-Bike zu tun. In Wahrheit geht es nur ums verkaufen von Neuware.
Habe jetzt den Uralt-Originaldämpfer (den hatte ich weiland vorsorglich noch mal eingelagert) wieder eingebaut. Geht einigermassen, zumindest besser als der schmatzende und ölende von 2012.
Weil ich die Finger schon dreckig hatte, gleich noch die Bionicon Kettenführung (von 2011) erneuert, die hatte ihr Geld verdient und war nicht mehr zu fixen und noch die Kette, die war auch mal wieder an der Verschleissmarke. Ich fahre einfach zu viel.
Damit ist das Goldene erst mal wieder einsatzfähig.
Alles, was an Technik angebaut ist, kann kaputt gehen. Spricht wieder mal für ein Sorglosbike mit möglichst wenig dran.

Bin gesundheitlich aktuell ziemlich angeschlagen, mein sonst 12 Mann starkes Team ist z.Zt. nur noch 6 Mann stark. Wir teilen uns die Rüsselseuche bis hin zur Grippe.

Mahlzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (4. März 2015)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wann ist wieder Eröffnet?



Das sind zwei 24/7/365 Trails (HorseShoetrail und NuSchuTrail)
Bei dem Wetter ist allerdings  der Grobe empfohlen. Mit HD kommste nur ohne Spaß runter. 

Greetz


----------



## rockshoxrevel (4. März 2015)

dürft man denn erfahren wo sich diese 2 trails befinden?


----------



## Kulminator (5. März 2015)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Das sind zwei 24/7/365 Trails (HorseShoetrail und NuSchuTrail)
> Bei dem Wetter ist allerdings  der Grobe empfohlen. Mit HD kommste nur ohne Spaß runter.
> 
> Greetz


Stimmt HD ist dort nix. Ist der NuShu völlig neu oder die Variante 2 am Steilhang?


----------



## aeronautic (5. März 2015)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> dürft man denn erfahren wo sich diese 2 trails befinden?



Das würde mich auch mal interessieren


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. März 2015)

Kombi: Laut dem LV Spezialisten vom Cycle Planet/Mainz ist die einzig sinnvolle Lösung den Original Dämpfer wie kaputt auch immer zu  Whizz Wheels zu schicken und dort für Max 150 € reparieren zu lassen. Nur dieser Dämpfer passt zum Mk 2, alles andere sind teuere Spezialanfertigungen die auch nicht optimal im Mk2 funktionieren.
Wellmann gibt Infos nur bei Bestellung.
Bike Loft ist auf Messe will sich aber melden.


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. März 2015)

Ede, oh, danke für die Info 
TF-Bikes hat sich heute auch gemeldet - sehr freundlich & kompetent - und macht mir wieder etwas Hoffnung auf den Monarch, allerdings wissen sie nicht ob man auch das Titan-Reduktionskit braucht (das weiss dann vielleicht wieder Liteville ).
Den Kollegen bei Cycle Planet kenne ich ja gut. Der Kollege Wellmann...
Bike Loft...hatte ich noch nicht versucht. Mannomann, da hast Du aber ganz schön rumtelefoniert.
Habe ja auch ein Reparaturpreis von DTSwiss genannt bekommen, der liegt bei 139 und ich würde das auch machen, wenn das Reduktionsthema morgen aufgeklärt wird 
Wie gesagt, fahrfertig ist es ja schon mal wieder.

Heute wieder etwas infekt-gequält auf der Arbeit. Die Mannschaft extrem ausgedünnt, auch im Kollegenkreis fallen die wie die Fliegen.


----------



## bikebuster90 (5. März 2015)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Stimmt HD ist dort nix. Ist der NuShu völlig neu oder die Variante 2 am Steilhang?




ist eine völlig neue line, die erst im vorletzten abschnitt beim steinfeld wieder zusammenläuft


----------



## Marc555 (5. März 2015)

Die dritte und heftigste Variante des Steilhangs auf dem horseshoetrail nennt sich slowdannbremsuff.

Der NuSchu soll später mal ne komplett autarke line werden. Im Moment ist die Zusammenführung der Nutzbarkeit geschuldet.  (Also hab ich gehört...you know).

Der horseshoetrail ist im übrigen bereits ein wellknown und weniger secret.

Im übrigen haben die Nachbarn auf der B-Höhe ebenfalls gut nachgelegt. (Hört man so....) 

Greetz


----------



## Kulminator (5. März 2015)

Was hört man auf der B ??!??


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. März 2015)

Fortsetzung Dämpferstory:
nach einem weiteren Telefonat mit Lv, mit einem durchaus netten/kompetenten MA ist jetzt klar:
den alten Dämpfer reparieren lassen!
Alle neuen Clone sind underperformant für die Omma.
Long live Rock'n Roll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (6. März 2015)

Das spricht für Cycle Planet...


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. März 2015)

Herrgottmargot, bin gerade vom Geburtstagsbrunch mit dem Rad zurück gefahren.
Am Main entlang braucht man schon nicht mehr zu fahren, massiv zu busy.
Und dann erst der Pollenflug  Nase zu, Hals zu, rote Karnickelaugen


----------



## aeronautic (8. März 2015)

Ich hab zugesehen meine Tour schon gestern "zu erledigen". Birkenhainer -> Hahnenkamm endlich mal ohne kalte Füße, war echt schön. Heute waren wir mit dem Hund nochmal zu Fuß in der Ecke Birkenhainer unterwegs, da hätte ich oben auf dem Parkplatz in der Nähe des Golfclubs schon fast keinen Parkplatz mehr bekommen...


----------



## Kulminator (10. März 2015)

Die Saison für Alternativsportarten geht zu Ende. Vorbei die ruhigen Abende auf der heimischen Coach...


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. März 2015)

So, wie sind dann die Pläne für Samstag?
HK oder bei Triple5 oder?


----------



## Kulminator (10. März 2015)

WE negativ. Schwiegerpapa hat Geburtstach...


----------



## rockshoxrevel (10. März 2015)

wo wäre denn Triple5?


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. März 2015)

Triple5 würde mich auch mal interessieren...


----------



## fastmike (10. März 2015)

Frage an die Spessart locals:könnte mir einer per PN infos zu Gelnhausen geben falls bekannt?
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshoxrevel (12. März 2015)

Wie schautsen jetzt mit Samstag aus?


----------



## Marc555 (12. März 2015)

Ede du kennst mich doch!!??!!


----------



## Marc555 (12. März 2015)

Zur Info:
der unterste Abschnitt ist wegen massiver Baumfällarbeiten nur bedingt abrollbar.


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. März 2015)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Fortsetzung Dämpferstory:
> nach einem weiteren Telefonat mit Lv, mit einem durchaus netten/kompetenten MA ist jetzt klar:
> den alten Dämpfer reparieren lassen!
> Alle neuen Clone sind underperformant für die Omma.
> Long live Rock'n Roll!



Fortsetzung der Dämpferstory (jetzt im "schwer genervt-Modus"):
Heute kam ein Anruf von DTSwiss. Sie können den Dämpfer nicht mehr reparieren. Es gibt keine Ersatzteile mehr.
Leute, das ist Bullshit totale 
Der Dämpfer ist grade Mal von Ende 2012 (Neu). 
Ich war so baff und mitten in einem Workshop, da ist mir nichts mehr eingefallen.
HimmiherrgottSakramentGreizGruzefixHallelujahLegstmiamArschScheißGlumpverreckts!

Ich wiederhole mich: niemand hat Interesse zu helfen, es geht nur ums verkaufen von neuem Schaissendreck.

So muss ich jetzt erst mal mit dem alten Ersatzdämpfer weiterfahren. Und entweder warten, bis die Göttlichen von Lv sich was für MK2 ausgedacht haben oder ich nehme doch die RS Monarch Debonair Lösung.
Alles Kagg.

Gottseidank habe ich noch ein voll funktionsfähiges Longtravel Enduro und ein unempfindliches HT.


----------



## Kulminator (12. März 2015)

Kombi, haste den schon gefragt? 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/140592-dampferservice-fox-marzocchi-rock-shox-manitou-dt-swiss


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. März 2015)

Kulmi,

danke für den Hinweis. Werde ich mal versuchen.


Ede, klingel heute Abend mal durch wenn Du zu Hause bist, Absprache wegen Wochenende.
Und kommende Woche: Di/Mi habe ich ja Urlaub (und musste ihn verteidigen, den die große Welt dreht sich weiter) und wir sollten uns was g'scheits vornehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (13. März 2015)

Gestern von Bike Loft Anruf wegen Dämpfer bekommen, er sagte wenn die Einbaulänge passt muss man halt nur mit dem geänderten Fahrverhalten zurecht kommen somit könnte man jeden Dämpfer nehmen...na ja ich weiß nicht...

555: meinte die sagenumwobene  Location 
Sa biken ? Wetter bisschen kagge oder So? Mir aber egal


----------



## Kulminator (13. März 2015)

Kombi, bei dem hab ich damals den Dämpfer von Rotwild machen lassen. Korrekte Adresse


----------



## Marc555 (13. März 2015)

Alles wieder befahrbar. Hab ein bisschen was für die Oberarme gemacht.
Harvesterspuren müssen natürlich noch plattgefahren werden.
Oben passt alles.


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. März 2015)

555: Wenn erwünscht kommen wir gerne mal vorbei, brauchen aber Info wohin, ansonsten heute 1300 B8.


----------



## Marc555 (14. März 2015)

Ede du hast Post


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. März 2015)

Wir waren grade am HK und der BH gondeln. Die Strecken im TOP Zustand, es war kalt aber klasse


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. März 2015)

Ja wieder superb heute, aber zur AlpX Form fehlt noch einiges, daher geht es DI/MI 17. und 18.03. ins Trainingslager Taunus und MIL bei Kaiserwetter.


----------



## Kulminator (14. März 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ja wieder superb heute, aber zur AlpX Form fehlt noch einiges, daher geht es DI/MI 17. und 18.03. ins Trainingslager Taunus und MIL bei Kaiserwetter.


Ohne mich  ??


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. März 2015)

Natürlich mit Dir wenn Du Di/Mi frei machen kannst.
Start Di für Taunus ab Kombi um
1000.


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. März 2015)

Yess, wir müssen mehr trainieren.
Und, ich muss das Longtravel mehr bewegen.
Die diesjährige Bilanz sieht bis dato noch ungünstig aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshoxrevel (14. März 2015)

wenn ihr mi nach mil fahrt sagt mal bitte vorher bescheid, würde dann am gasthaus in mil dazustossen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. März 2015)

Ok, Mittwoch.
Und ich versuche für Dienstag noch die Tour zusammenzukriegen,welche wir am 6.9.14 im Taunus gefahren sind.
Die Aufzeichnungen im Navi bestehen ab Startpunkt bis Hohemark aus Deiner Strecke bzw. die Deines Bruders und danach aus meiner real-Aufzeichnung. Ist noch ein bissl tricky, ich versuche das noch zu einer Strecke zu komponieren.


----------



## Kulminator (15. März 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Natürlich mit Dir wenn Du Di/Mi frei machen kannst.
> Start Di für Taunus ab Kombi um
> 1000.


Schaut eher ungünstig aus. Ist mir für den Einstieg in die Saison etwas zu heftig


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. März 2015)

Dann Mittwoch MIL !?


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. März 2015)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Schaut eher ungünstig aus. Ist mir für den Einstieg in die Saison etwas zu heftig



O.k. vielleicht Mi verkürzte Runde MIL ?


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. März 2015)

Kombi: Telepathie


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. März 2015)

Wir aber Dienstag, Taunus.
Wenn ich mir das Wetter draussen ansehe, war es doch besser gestern die Runde zu drehen 
Nutze das, um gerade im Bad Silikonnähte zu erneuen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. März 2015)

...und habe dann noch einen lecker Kalbsrollbraten im Ofen platziert und dann 90 Minuten mit Tempohärte eine Runde zu drehen. Wetter war immer noch saukalt, aber ausreichend trocken. Wenn ich mir so die Pfützen ansehe, muss es heute Nacht dann doch mekrlich geregnet haben.


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. März 2015)

Das kann morgen ziemlich Weiss werden, auf unserer Taunusrunde 
Siehe Feldberg-Post http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wetterlage-feldberg-thread.156760/page-51


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (16. März 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> O.k. vielleicht Mi verkürzte Runde MIL ?


Nee, muss schaffen. Vielleicht spätnachmittags eine kurze Runde...


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. März 2015)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Das kann morgen ziemlich Weiss werden, auf unserer Taunusrunde
> Siehe Feldberg-Post http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wetterlage-feldberg-thread.156760/page-51



Kurzfristige Änderung des Ziels ? Bin morgen erstmal um 1000 bei Dir.


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. März 2015)

Ja, bis morgen um 1000 hier. Komme grade von der Jahreshauptversammlung des Clubs.

Da ich morgen früh kein Auto habe, babbeln wir noch mal, aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen dass Taunus geht, ggfs. halt mit etwas Schnee/Matsch. Ansonsten hier bei uns.


----------



## ml IX (17. März 2015)

Ggf fährt man sich dann über den Weg.
Bin aber erst nachmittags vor Ort.


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. März 2015)

In kurzen Hosen auf dem Feldi...
geil war's, auch oder gerade wegen der mehr oder weniger rutschigen oder bachdurchflossenen Abfahrten. Die Wandere haben (wie immer) blöd geguckt.










Belohnung danach:


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. März 2015)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> wenn ihr mi nach mil fahrt sagt mal bitte vorher bescheid, würde dann am gasthaus in mil dazustossen.


Wir sind am Mittwoch wohl so gegen 1130 am Parkplatz oben. Vorher noch kleine Wartungsarbeiten an den Geräten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (17. März 2015)

Große Taunusrunde mit allen Bodenverhältnissen, das Fußvolk im Taunus ist auch unter der Woche ziemlich agro...der neue Trail 5m neben dem Hauptweg, HK und MIL ist cooler...


----------



## ml IX (18. März 2015)

Das die im Taunus auch immer ihren Aluschrott entsorgen müssen.


----------



## kreisbremser (18. März 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Große Taunusrunde mit allen Bodenverhältnissen, das Fußvolk im Taunus ist auch unter der Woche ziemlich agro...der neue Trail 5m neben dem Hauptweg, HK und MIL ist cooler...


Jetzt muss ich aber mal anmerken, dass ich in den letztem vier Jahren taunusbefahrung mich kein böses Wort hinterher geworfen bekam. Hab versucht immer nett zu grüßen, denke das nimmt dem scheuen Waldläufer den Wind aus den Segeln.


----------



## Kulminator (18. März 2015)

Wo bleibt die Berichterstattung azs MIL ?!?


----------



## rockshoxrevel (18. März 2015)

Sorry, wurde bei mir heude leider nix, die Gesundheit wollt net so wie ich wollte...,  falls jemand Interesse hat, wenn Sonntag das Wetter passt gibts wieder ne Tour von Friedberg Richtung Hausberg ca 60km und 1100hm.


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. März 2015)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wo bleibt die Berichterstattung azs MIL ?!?


Hier:
Panorama...










Streckenzustand Top Rating AA+
Tobis, Quellen 2x, Kelten komplett


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. März 2015)

Ede, guggst Du hier...
Barbie im Schnee


----------



## Kulminator (18. März 2015)

... Und zur Belohnung ein Faust ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (18. März 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich aber mal anmerken, dass ich in den letztem vier Jahren taunusbefahrung mich kein böses Wort hinterher geworfen bekam. Hab versucht immer nett zu grüßen, denke das nimmt dem scheuen Waldläufer den Wind aus den Segeln.



Wir haben auch besonders freundlich gegrüßt, wurden selten zurückgegrüßt und ernteten Blicke und Kopfschütteln die keines bösen Wortes bedurften...

...aber egal, gegen die Champions League MIL-Trails ist der Taunus eh nur Kreisklasse.
Heute auch den sonst ausgelassenen 3.Abschnitt Keltentrail mitgenommen der noch einiges zu bieten hat...!

Kombi: Video brauchbar? ...ob die Pink Lady das öfter macht ?


----------



## ml IX (19. März 2015)

Ich fahr Mil grundsätzlich komplett, find es einfach eine geniale Runde, die in unserem Umkreis ihres gleichen sucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (19. März 2015)

Ein Geldscheisserle wäre jetzt nicht schlecht...






Ansonsten,
die Kampfspuren der letzten 2 Tage am Dicken Bock beseitigt, geplatzte 3D-Scheiben getauscht, geputzt & geschmiert. Reverb entlüftet aber es hat nix gebracht , da muss womöglich doch noch ein externer Service ran.
Heute wieder per Ratt zur Arbeit, in kurzen Hosen, herrlich wars und die Beine haben sich auch gut angefühlt.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (20. März 2015)

hm... kombi du hast des passende werkzeug am start ... dann nur noch en servis kit für die Reverb - http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?pnr=21827&prodid=55384   -	http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...y_country=48&gclid=CMTen9nDtcQCFbQatAodjDIAOQ  -  etc. ersatzteilkit bekommst du fast überall.	 bringst deinen entüftungskit-/ serviskit mit und bringst noch ne kiste dunkes hefeweizen mit, meine werkstattbier is leer...und vergess deine alten dämfer nicht, vieleicht bekomm ich über Igus - die beliefern auch rs und manitou, Fox, etc. ansonsten würde ich mal bei pepetunning aufschlagen der kann den alten dämpfer bestimmt machen, des dauer nur halt a weng mehr(volle auftragsbücher) der sitz bei mainz.  http://www.pepe-tuning.de/kontakt.html   -   einige alzenauer lassen bei ihm nicht nur die MX tunnen! und er schreckt auch nicht vor aussergewöhliche lösungen zurück, wenns sinn macht !  das wäre mein vorschlag !


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. März 2015)

Kulmi,
heute mal um 1800 bei Dir angehalten & geklingelt...keiner da


----------



## Kulminator (20. März 2015)

Kombi, schade. Waren in der City unterwegs. Ist was?


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. März 2015)

Kombi, morgen Werkstattsession ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. März 2015)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Kombi, schade. Waren in der City unterwegs. Ist was?


Nö, war auf dem Nachhauseweg und wollte Dich mal motivieren.


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. März 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kombi, morgen Werkstattsession ?


Ja. Wetter scheint zwar nicht Megakagge zu sein aber
1. ich bin jetzt mehr als 7 Tage hintereinander gefahren, also geht mal ne Pause
2. ich würde dann auch meine Reverb mal rauspulen
3. Bremsen entlüften / Dot 5.1 habe ich da
4. will morgens auf den Markt, Ziegenfleisch kaufen
usw,
also, bin am ca. 1200 zu Hause zu erreichen


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. März 2015)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> hm... kombi du hast des passende werkzeug am start ... dann nur noch en servis kit für die Reverb - http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?pnr=21827&prodid=55384   -	http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...y_country=48&gclid=CMTen9nDtcQCFbQatAodjDIAOQ  -  etc. ersatzteilkit bekommst du fast überall.	 bringst deinen entüftungskit-/ serviskit mit und bringst noch ne kiste dunkes hefeweizen mit, meine werkstattbier is leer...und vergess deine alten dämfer nicht, vieleicht bekomm ich über Igus - die beliefern auch rs und manitou, Fox, etc. ansonsten würde ich mal bei pepetunning aufschlagen der kann den alten dämpfer bestimmt machen, des dauer nur halt a weng mehr(volle auftragsbücher) der sitz bei mainz.  http://www.pepe-tuning.de/kontakt.html   -   einige alzenauer lassen bei ihm nicht nur die MX tunnen! und er schreckt auch nicht vor aussergewöhliche lösungen zurück, wenns sinn macht !  das wäre mein vorschlag !


danke für die Info, es hat sich eine Lösung ergeben, habe Einen gefunden, der das Teil reanimiert.


----------



## Kulminator (20. März 2015)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Nö, war auf dem Nachhauseweg und wollte Dich mal motivieren.


Danke. Kann nicht schaden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (20. März 2015)

Kulmi: Gegen Motivationstiefs helfen gemeinsame Ausfahrten und Mil...

Kombi: Soll ich um 1200 bei Dir sein oder erst telefonieren, hast Du noch einen Schaltzug ? Den ich noch hatte haben wir schon verbaut...


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. März 2015)

Schaltzug ist vorhanden.
Nicht nur einer Check.
1200 ist gut.
Mittlerweile schon mal die Reverb rausoperiert. Check. Geht morgen per Post raus an den Meister.
P6 dafür eingebaut. Check.
Bremsbeläge hi. gewechselt. Check.
Entlüften nicht nötig. Check.
Maschine ist fahrbereit. Check.
Neueste Abfüllung erstmalig probiert. Seeehr lecker. Check.


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. März 2015)

Da hätte ich jetzt auch Bock drauf...allein schon wegen dem Glas.


----------



## Kulminator (21. März 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi: Gegen Motivationstiefs helfen gemeinsame Ausfahrten und Mil...
> ...



Habe ich ein Motivationstief? Davon wusste ich nicht


----------



## Kulminator (21. März 2015)

Bavarian Mandarina. Das hört sich gut an


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. März 2015)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Habe ich ein Motivationstief? Davon wusste ich nicht


Nach Post 7761 könnte man das annehmen, wenn dem aber nicht so ist, ist ja alles bestens.

Kombi: Danke für technischen und flüßigen Support.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aeronautic (22. März 2015)

Servus! Ich war gestern auf eine kurze Runde in der Birkenhainer bei der Barbarossaquelle unterwegs. Ihr kennt ja bestimmt den kleinen Trail oberhalb des Bachs, der zum Klappermühlchen geht - der ist total verwüstet. Da ist doch tatsächlich ein Traktor drauf rumgefahren, hat alles breitflächig platt gemacht und rechts und links die Bäume rausgeholt. 
Auch auf der Birkenhainer selbst gibts einige Matschlöcher mit dicken Reifenspuren... nerv!

Heute Nachmittag soll´s Wetter ja besser werden - viel Spaß bei den Ausfahrten


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. März 2015)

aeronautic: Sind wir uns vielleicht auf der B begegnet ? Wir waren gestern auch zu zweit in der B-Gegend unterwegs, und haben uns auch über den zerstörten Klappermühlchen-Trail geärgert...

Da hilft nur MIL, vielleicht hast du ja mal Bock auf einen gemeinsamen Ride ...?


----------



## aeronautic (22. März 2015)

Hehe, ich habe nur 2 Fußgänger getroffen, ich nehme an das wart ihr nicht  War auch schon recht spät, so zwischen 16:30 und 18 Uhr. MIL bin ich noch nie gefahren, steht aber auf der "unbedingt demnächst machen"-Liste. Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich fahrtechnisch in MIL und konditionstechnisch mit euch zurecht komme 
Standartmäßig fahre ich gerne die Birkenhainer, Dörsthöfe, Hahnenkamm beim Klärwerk hoch und über Secret wieder runter... nach Kahl. Komme dann so auf 40/ 45 km und 3,5 Stunden. Meinst Du das würde passen?


----------



## Kulminator (22. März 2015)

Das hat ja schon Kombi-Qualitäten... Wo nehmt ihr nur die Kondition her?!? 
Hab mich vorhin zu einer Runde B und B aufraffen können. Im Wald liegt noch viel Holz. Das muss alles noch raus. Bye bye Trails...


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. März 2015)

Das passt auf jeden Fall, wenn Dir der Secret Spaß macht bist Du in Mil richtig.
Wir fahren in Mil auch selten die komplette Runde sondern lieber die jeweiligen Trails mehrfach.
Nächster möglicher Termin SO 29.03.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (22. März 2015)

wie schauts ma aus mit ne feierabend- nacht runde - grünersee, birkenheimer etc. - evt. dienstag ??


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. März 2015)

Ah, Dienstag ist generell schlecht und da ich z.Zt. auch wieder jeden Tag mit dem Bike zur Arbeit fahre, bin ich dann Abends eh nicht mehr für noch mehr fahren aufgelegt.


----------



## Kulminator (22. März 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Nach Post 7761 könnte man das annehmen, wenn dem aber nicht so ist, ist ja alles bestens.


alles gut ... Motivation ist im grünen Bereich. 

Sonntag bin ich übrigens auch mal wieder dabei ... hoffentlich passt das Wetter. 

Unter der Woche auch negativ.


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. März 2015)

Heute kein Biken, sondern bei sackrig zugigem Wind Hafenerkundung in Frankfurt Ost



Hinten die Treppe an der Osthafenbrücke, EZB-Seite. Werde ich mir mal vornehmen



Netter Aufkleber am Laternenmast



Und lecker Burger bei Jamy's zum Abschluss des Ausflugs
http://www.jamysburger.de/


----------



## aeronautic (22. März 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Das passt auf jeden Fall, wenn Dir der Secret Spaß macht bist Du in Mil richtig.
> Wir fahren in Mil auch selten die komplette Runde sondern lieber die jeweiligen Trails mehrfach.
> Nächster möglicher Termin SO 29.03.



Also wir sollten auf jeden Fall mal zusammen fahren! Den Sonntag behalte ich mal im Hinterkopf, mal sehen ob das klappt. Ich denke aus dem Forum werde ich erfahren ob ihr fahrt 
Ansonsten vielleicht auch mal am Kamm...

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (23. März 2015)

Sonntag ist vorgemerkt


----------



## Ingo1972 (25. März 2015)

Moin Männer,

fährt eine Gruppe heute Abend? ich bin mit einem Kollegen auf Seminar in Rodgau Niederroden und wie haben unsere Bikes dabei.
Ich komme aus der Ecke Frammersbach der echte Spessart ;-)

wäre super wenn wir uns einklinken könnten?

Beste Dank und Grüße

Ingo

0176-80153966


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. März 2015)

Bin schon gefahren und bringe keine guten Nachrichten vom HK mit. Im oberen Teil des Trails wurden heute Bäume gefällt. Möglicherweise ein Auftragsmord vom grünen Mann um am Anfang der Saison für klare Verhältnisse zu sorgen. Konnte nicht nah genug ran um den genauen Schaden zu begutachten, die Bäume fielen aber genau im Trailbereich...


 Anhang anzeigen 372569


----------



## aeronautic (25. März 2015)

Och nööö oder? Hoffen wir mal das das nicht direkt auf den Trail abgezielt hat...


----------



## bikebuster90 (25. März 2015)

war ja schon lange angekündigt, dass dort bäume gefällt werden sollen, es gibt ja auch schon einen neuen gedulteten trail, der mir aber nicht so wirklich gefällt


----------



## aeronautic (25. März 2015)

Wieder die obligatorische Frage: Wo denn?
Und ist die Befahrung des alten Trails jetzt gar nicht mehr gewünscht?


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. März 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Bin schon gefahren und bringe keine guten Nachrichten vom HK mit. Im oberen Teil des Trails wurden heute Bäume gefällt. Möglicherweise ein Auftragsmord vom grünen Mann um am Anfang der Saison für klare Verhältnisse zu sorgen. Konnte nicht nah genug ran um den genauen Schaden zu begutachten, die Bäume fielen aber genau im Trailbereich...Anhang anzeigen 372570 Anhang anzeigen 372569


Oh Kagge!


----------



## bikebuster90 (25. März 2015)

aeronautic schrieb:


> Wieder die obligatorische Frage: Wo denn?
> Und ist die Befahrung des alten Trails jetzt gar nicht mehr gewünscht?



der verläuft rechts von dem trail, der den baumfällarbeiten zum opfer gefallen ist
leider richtig, deswegen wird da auch jetzt holz gemacht


----------



## Kulminator (25. März 2015)

R.I.P. HK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (25. März 2015)

R.I.P., dann eben was Neues bzw. Anderes. Wir haben dann zwar etwas mehr Anfahrt, dafür gehts aber auch gut ab.
Wenn Du merkst, dass Du ein totes Pferd reitest, wechsele das Pfed (Irgend so ein Sinnspruch eines Indianervolkes, meine ich mich zu erinnern)


----------



## bikebuster90 (25. März 2015)

R.I.P HK ist jetzt etwas übertrieben, gibt ja noch die abfahrt zur anderen seite runter richtung jauche-grube  xD
oder den trail für arme leute

ihr könnt auch gerne mal am horseshoe trail vorbeischauen, mittlerweile sind zwei linien angelegt, für fast jeden was dabei


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. März 2015)

liteville901 schrieb:


> ihr könnt auch gerne mal am horseshoe trail vorbeischauen, mittlerweile sind zwei linien angelegt, für fast jeden was dabei



Steht definitiv noch aus. Lasse mich gerne das erste Mal guiden.


----------



## aeronautic (25. März 2015)

Falls ich´s irgendwie trockenen Fußes schaffe schaue ich mir das am HK am Wochenende mal an. Für Sonntag sieht´s im Moment aber nicht gerade gut aus (auch wegen MIL).


----------



## El-Pistolero (26. März 2015)

Bin den Trail auf dem HK gestern auch gefahren und war sehr enttäuscht über diese "Sperrung". Der Trail kann doch gar keinen stören eigentlich. Sollte man zumindest meinen.
Hat jemand Tips für andere gute Abfahrten auf dem HK für mich? (Kenn mich dort noch nicht so gut aus)
Danke im Voraus schonmal


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. März 2015)

Für mich macht dieser Trail den HK aus, ohne ihn bleibt nicht mehr viel...Mitfahrern zeigen wir aber gerne den Rest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aeronautic (26. März 2015)

Tja der Kamm ist halt für mich die passende Feierabenrunde. Unter der Woche noch groß mit dem Auto irgendwo hinzufahren hab´ ich eher keine Lust...


----------



## Kulminator (26. März 2015)

wird mal wieder Zeit für ne Ausfahrt in grösserer Runde...


----------



## Kulminator (26. März 2015)

Samstag scheint wettertechnisch noch der bessere Tag zu werden. Wie siehts da bei den üblichen Verdächtigen bzw. bei den neuen Fahrwilligen aus?!?


----------



## Bagui (26. März 2015)

Also ich wäre zeitlich nur Sonntag zu haben so HK oder Umgebung, Samstag geht leider nicht


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. März 2015)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Samstag scheint wettertechnisch noch der bessere Tag zu werden. Wie siehts da bei den üblichen Verdächtigen bzw. bei den neuen Fahrwilligen aus?!?


Samstag geht. Sag Bescheid, wie wo was.


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. März 2015)

Samstag geht nicht. Muß arbeiten.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (27. März 2015)

Bereits vor 2 Wochen hat der Forst links vom Secret gewütet 
Ich hoffe der Schaden hält sich in Grenzen... 

Falls morgen was ansteht, würde ich mich anschließen (vorausgesetzt ich darf und es passt zeitlich)


----------



## Bagui (27. März 2015)

Wo und wann wäre denn Samstags Treffpunkt, ansonsten Sonntag als Alternative wann und wo?


----------



## aeronautic (27. März 2015)

Ich wollte eigentlich heute ne Runde drehen, ist mir aber zu ungemütlich. Wie und wann ich´s morgen packe kann ich noch nicht sagen...


----------



## Kulminator (27. März 2015)

Samstag vormittag schon starten. Vorschlag 11:00 Parkbucht B8. Zielgebiet HK .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (27. März 2015)

Mitfahrer sind ausdrücklich willkommen...


----------



## kreisbremser (27. März 2015)

Moin. Sollte ich es pünktlich schaffen die Parkbucht zu finden bin ich dabei.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (27. März 2015)

altbekannte hk runde oder die "mysteriösen" trails von denen marc555 berichtet hat?


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. März 2015)

Altbekannte = zernichtet, wenigstens der Hauptteil. Also fahren wir andere Tracks.
Marc555-tracks > anderes Zielgebiet, erreichen wir so nicht.
Bin morgen um 1100 da, früh ist gut, abends schiffts ja.


----------



## Kulminator (27. März 2015)

War schon lange nicht oben. Wir finden sicher was Passendes...


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. März 2015)

Was nehme ich Gaanzweich, Mittelweich, Hart?


----------



## rockshoxrevel (27. März 2015)

ok bin raus, hat sich was in schotten ergeben richtung hoherodskopf


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. März 2015)

Kulminator schrieb:


> War schon lange nicht oben. Wir finden sicher was Passendes...


Mit welchem Gerät trittst Du an?


----------



## Marc555 (27. März 2015)

Wawawa was höre ich da? Natürlich liegt der horseshoetrail innerhalb des Zielgebietes. Über die Birkenhainer nur andersrum...
Machste mit 2 Abfahrten ab der B8 mal die 50 voll. 
Es gibt jetzt auch einen hk Gedächnisstein auf dem NuSchuTrail...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (27. März 2015)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Mit welchem Gerät trittst Du an?


Gute Frage. Profiltechnisch müsste ich das Graue nehmen.,.


----------



## Kulminator (28. März 2015)

Moin Männer, wer ist nun heute am Start?!? Eins vorab: Konditionsrookies und Übermotivierte sollten sich woanders anschliessen. Hier ist alles gechillt...


----------



## aeronautic (28. März 2015)

Ich bin leider definitiv raus - muss die SchwiMu um 11 zum Frankfurt Hbf fahren...


----------



## Bagui (28. März 2015)

Bin raus, hoffe auf stabiles Wetter morgen


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. März 2015)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Moin Männer, wer ist nun heute am Start?!? Eins vorab: Konditionsrookies und Übermotivierte sollten sich woanders anschliessen. Hier ist alles gechillt...


Muss ich mich jetzt auch abmelden?
Oder mit dem schweren Bock kommen?

Ich bringe jetzt erst mal den gartenabfall weg und dann schaue ich noch mal rein. Ansonsten 1100.


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. März 2015)

Gegen den üblichen raus Trend bin ich der heutige Überraschungsgast...muß erst um 1715 arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (28. März 2015)

Na das sind einerseits erfreuliche andererseits weniger erfreuliche Nachrichten. Start 1100 confirmed. Ich nehm das schwere Graue.


----------



## kreisbremser (28. März 2015)

Ich komm aus Frankfurt. Wo muss ich rausfahren. Bin schonmal mit Kombi ab klein-auheim gefahren. Gebt mir Mal bitte einen tip.

Und wie ist bei euch das Wetter? Kann ich kurze Hosen tragen?


----------



## Kulminator (28. März 2015)

Wäre am besten, wenn du dich mit Kombi in KleinAuheim triffst und ihr rollt zum Treffpunkt.


----------



## kreisbremser (28. März 2015)

Hab jetzt zwei parkbuchten gefunden. In einer is ne Pizzeria. Ich denk es ist dann die folgende,oder?


----------



## kreisbremser (28. März 2015)

Ich werds finden. Komme dann etwas zu früh aber das is wurst


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. März 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Hab jetzt zwei parkbuchten gefunden. In einer is ne Pizzeria. Ich denk es ist dann die folgende,oder?


Genau, die nächste nach dem neuwirtshaus


----------



## visionthing (28. März 2015)

Ich würde mich auch noch spontan versuchen anzuschließen. Wenn ich es nicht pünktlich zum Treffpunkt schaffe trifft man sich evtl unterwegs. Grüße


----------



## Kulminator (28. März 2015)

visionthing schrieb:


> Ich würde mich auch noch spontan versuchen anzuschließen. Wenn ich es nicht pünktlich zum Treffpunkt schaffe trifft man sich evtl unterwegs. Grüße


Immer Richtung Alzenau. Dann wirst du uns treffen


----------



## aeronautic (28. März 2015)

Wie viele seid ihr jetzt? Ich werde wohl gegen 12 / 12:30 auf dem Weg zu Hahnenkamm sein. Vielleicht fahren wir uns übern weg


----------



## visionthing (28. März 2015)

schade war 10 Minuten zu spät.  War doch ne ganz schön lange Anfahrt aus stockstadt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (28. März 2015)

Geschmeidige Runde im großen Team, heute ! Daumen hoch.
Daumen runter zum Trailsterben am HK.
Sonst alles fein, Rad ja noch nicht mal dreckig geworden und rechtzeitig vor dem Tröppeln zu Hause.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (28. März 2015)

net nur am hk... die besten 4km vom wildsautrail am vogelsberg komplett mit den kronenresten gefällter bäume zugemüllt, keine 10m am stück fahrbar.... und das ist ein ofizieller trail....


----------



## kreisbremser (28. März 2015)

hat Spaß gemacht und gute Leute


----------



## aeronautic (28. März 2015)

Also ich war dann auch noch oben. Habe aber eine längere Anfahrt gewählt und war dann erst um 15 Uhr oben, hab mir in ein bissel Auf und Ab das Trail-Desaster angeschaut und bin dann im Regen über Dörsthöfe und Birkenhainer zurück. 

Sonntag fällt, denke ich, wettertechnisch flach, vielleicht klappts dann demnächst mal mit´m Mitfahren!


----------



## visionthing (28. März 2015)

War echt prima euch noch getroffen zu haben und nochmal danke fürs mitnehmen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. März 2015)

Es pisselt draussen. Ich fahre heute nur Rolle, die Euphorie von gestern ist icht zu halten.


----------



## Kulminator (29. März 2015)

Wetter ist heute nix. 

Gestern ein gelungender Saisonauftakt. Dickes Lob an die neuen Mitfahrer, dass ihr euch getraut habt, mitzukommen. Und das als *Ermutigung für alle anderen, die schon immer mal bei uns mitfahren wollten.* Traut euch ! Schon sehr bald gibt es wieder die Gelegenheit dazu.


----------



## aeronautic (29. März 2015)

Ähäm, hüstel, jaja, ich versuchs das nächste Mal


----------



## Kulminator (29. März 2015)

aeronautic schrieb:


> Ähäm, hüstel, jaja, ich versuchs das nächste Mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (29. März 2015)

Wie lange gab es den Trail am HK ? Hat er wem wehgetan oder die Tierwelt genervt ? Er lag genau wie die Flow Trail Konzepte nahe am Hauptweg und hat viele alte Wegabschnitte genutzt, hat die Biker von den Fußgängern getrennt, hat dem Berggasthof viele Gäste beschert etc.

O.k. es gibt jetzt , besser wie nichts , den Alternativ Trail. Unterschiede bei o.a. Problemen ? Flowig ? 
Lassen wir uns immer alles gefallen ?


----------



## visionthing (29. März 2015)

Da sollten sich die Verantwortlichen mal anschauen was in solchen Fällen an anderer Stelle passiert ist. An der Frankensteiner Rinne entstanden nach Zerstörung der 2 ursprünglichen Trails unzählige neue. Ob das Sinn der Sache ist?


----------



## Fr.th.13 (30. März 2015)

rinne und HK sind nicht mehr miteinander vergleichbar und an drer rinne, ist es bei gerillja-biken+ buddeln mal mit duldung des örtlichen försters mal ohne geblieben...! sämtliche legalisierung sind gescheitert, nur hinhalte taktig von den behöreden !
HK war von '03 an der förster der die - damals - kids & jugendlichen ermöglicht hat unter seiner deckung, irgent wo im frost zu bauen. bist die v. alzenauer rathaus wind bekommen haben. dann hies es abbauen... !
daruf hin gabes vom förster ne neue ecke zum strecke und northshore bauen, bis wieder die stadt davon wind bekamm...!
des ging noch 1-2x hin und her ! zwischen zeitlich ist der sekret entstanden.

ziel eins wurde erreicht sie bekammen ein vereinsgelände mit zauen abgesperrt und unter der fitsch vom MX-verein als mtb unterabteilung.
ziel nr. zwei war immer eine strecke am HK legal - dieses ziel ist soweit mir bekannt ist auch fast erreicht - baubeginn war schon,
nur die fertigstellung dauert noch an.
deshalb wird die alte jetzt wohl entgültig gesperrt, als zu geständnis für die legale neue stecke ... !
wer genauers erfahren will, mus ma bei tobsens bike shop nachfragen,  er kann da wohl genauer auskunft geben !


----------



## visionthing (30. März 2015)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. März 2015)

Wenn eine legale Strecke o.k ist,wozu eine schon bestehende platt machen und eine neue bauen lassen...?


----------



## robbi_n (30. März 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wenn eine legale Strecke o.k ist,wozu eine schon bestehende platt machen und eine neue bauen lassen...?




Evtl gehören die Waldabschnitte unterschiedlichen Pächtern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (30. März 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wenn eine legale Strecke o.k ist,wozu eine schon bestehende platt machen und eine neue bauen lassen...?


Gutes Argument. Nur lässt sich das Thema nicht rein rational diskutieren. Schade


----------



## Fr.th.13 (30. März 2015)

doch....! rational betrachtet ist das ziel eigener trail erreicht!!
soweit mir bekannt ist, war das immer ein zentrales anliegen, neben dem eigenen spot oben in wasserlos(vereinsagelände) -
im gegenteil - das da sogar eine strecke vorne runter gehen soll - also zwei strecken vom Kamm runter, ist das ziel erreicht worden! wenn man natürlich den zeitrahmen betrachtet könnte man darüber eine diskusion führen, 
braucht man aber net da es irsinnige ist darüber zu diskutieren ! 
aber weil der sekret hier jahre lang befahren worden ist und dadurch die eine seite gut kannaliesiert hat - konnte diese wohl als entlastung für die wanderwege als beweis dienen, so meine vermuhtung!
sonst könnte ich mir auch keinen rheim darauf machen weil gleich 2 strecken gebaut werden sollten eine vorne und die andere hinten runter stand jahres wechsel!
tja und weil es numal verschiedene interressen gruppen gibt, wie pächter, frörster, wandere, naturschützer etc. !! müssen auch zugeständnisse sein. 
mir selbst wäre es auch lieber wenn der sekret bestehen bleibt aber da es auch ne 2. trail geben sollte, muss man nicht auf den trail bestehen!
gut über die neue strecke vorne runter könnte man streiten aber dazu weiss ich leider auch nix genaueres ausser den standort,
ob der noch so vorgesehen ist kann ich jetzt net bestätigen. 
da die line(mir auch persönich) zu langweiig ist!


----------



## El-Pistolero (31. März 2015)

Könnte mir evtl einer genauere Infos zukommen lassen, wo die 2 "neuen" Trails denn zu finden sind?


----------



## Fr.th.13 (31. März 2015)

bekommst du über die Alzenauer...frag bei tobi im shop nach !!!!


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. März 2015)

Das erste Quartal ist zu Ende.
Bilanz:




Am Trail ist nichts mehr zu retten, wir suchen uns was Neues. Notfalls auch weiter weg (haben wir ja).
Egal, Weiter.
Jetzt gute Nacht, draussen hats


----------



## aeronautic (31. März 2015)

Es wird wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben, wobei "weiter weg" halt Feierabendrunden-ungeeignet ist und ich das Bike so ungerne ins Auto packe


----------



## rockshoxrevel (1. April 2015)

wie siehtsen fr-morgen/vormittag mit ner runde hk aus, würde gerne mal den alternativen trail kennenlernen????


----------



## aeronautic (1. April 2015)

Es wird wohl OK sein wenn ich den Facebook-Post von "Trails für den Hahnenkamm" reinkopiere zum Thema alter Trail, neuer Trail. Also Zitat:

Aus aktuellem Anlass:

(Wir waren am vergangenen Wochenende im Wald unterwegs und wurden von einem "Kollegen" angesprochen. _„grin“-Emoticon_ )

War eine Zeit lang ruhig hier, jetzt mal eine aktuelle Zwischenstandsmeldung. Wir sind -mit der Zustimmung des Forstamts Alzenau- unter Hochdruck dran, einen neuen, geduldeten Trail im Hahnenkammswald anzulegen. 
Der eine oder andere Biker hat ihn evtl schon entdeckt. 
_„smile“-Emoticon_

Da wir über Weihnachten leider recht viel und auch lange Schnee hatten, sind die Arbeiten am Trail noch nicht soweit fortgeschritten, wie sie eigentlich hätten sein sollen. 
Und ganz aktuell tut der Wettergott auch alles erdenkliche, um uns am Schippen zu hindern. -.- 
Daher präsentiert sich der Trail momentan noch eher als rumpeliger Rohbau denn als fertiger, flowiger Track. 
Daher: Bitte noch ein bisschen Geduld! 
Wir sind dran!!!! _„smile“-Emoticon_

Ride on!

Seb


Zitat Ende


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. April 2015)

Nachdem dann endlich der Himmel aufgerissen war, habe ich mich noch zu einer stürmischen Kilianusrunde aufgerafft. Hin zum Wendepunkt in 25min, zurück etwas mehr als eine Stunde...wie Bergauffahren


----------



## Kulminator (2. April 2015)

Brrr... Ist das heute ungemütlich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (2. April 2015)

Unser Federelemente-Mann hat geliefert. 
Ich zünde mir jetzt noch ein Bierchen an und mache mich mal an den Einbau.
Performance-Bericht folgt morgen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. April 2015)

Gestern und heute Crosstrainer mit Soldat James Ryan, morgen sind 2,5 Std Pulszone 2 dran mal sehen ob drinnen oder draußen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. April 2015)

melde, Dämpfer in Goldene eingebaut, läuft sahnig (hoffentlich auch im Gelände) und Reverb ins Schwarze, klemmt jetzt wieder perfekt.
Der Meister hat ein gutes Händchen, wie es scheint


----------



## Kulminator (2. April 2015)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> melde, Dämpfer in Goldene eingebaut, läuft sahnig (hoffentlich auch im Gelände) und Reverb ins Schwarze, klemmt jetzt wieder perfekt.
> Der Meister hat ein gutes Händchen, wie es scheint



sag ich doch ...


----------



## Kulminator (3. April 2015)

moin moin, jetzt noch am weissen Wildtierchen die Kette tauschen und dann eine kurze Runde drehen. Für eine längere gemeinsame Ausfahrt bleibt heute leider nicht genug Zeit.


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. April 2015)

Karfreitag = traditionelles Grüne-Soße-Essen bei meiner Mutter. Sehr lecker & Satt geworden.
So ab 1500 habe ich dann angesichts des Wetters mit den Hufen gescharrt und man hat mich raus gelassen 
Habe mir das Goldene geschnappt und bin auf den Kamm, den Alternativtrail runter und noch die BH. Dort 1-2 Bäume übern Weg, sonst siehts aber im Wald besser aus als zu befürchten war.

Fazit: Symion hat beste Arbeit abgeliefert, die Omma rennt wieder, der Dämpfer dämpft wieder. Omma 2.0, sozusagen


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. April 2015)

Freut mich das das 301 wieder original gedämpft wird, guter Tip vom Kulmi, wird abgespeichert.

Ich bin heute nur meine 2,5 Std. mit max. Puls 119 flach wie Holland Richtung Hessen gefahren, dabei war noch das spannenste die zufällige Entdeckung des Skull Spyders Vereinsgeländes einem MC den es schon seit 1975 gibt und die a la Titi Twister mit kleinen Maschinen Runden um Ihr Vereinshaus drehen, ansonsten Lagerfeuer ,Kutten, Bräute und sogar ne Bühne alles da und Blick geschützt, zum Glück haben die mich nicht gesehen...

Vielleicht darf jemand ja SO oder MO biken ?


----------



## rockshoxrevel (3. April 2015)

je nachdem wie das wetter sonntag ist, fahre ich mit bagui(ibc-name) nach miltenberg und zeig ihm das mal.


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. April 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Freut mich das das 301 wieder original gedämpft wird, guter Tip vom Kulmi, wird abgespeichert.
> 
> Ich bin heute nur meine 2,5 Std. mit max. Puls 119 flach wie Holland Richtung Hessen gefahren, dabei war noch das spannenste die zufällige Entdeckung des Skull Spyders Vereinsgeländes einem MC den es schon seit 1975 gibt und die a la Titi Twister mit kleinen Maschinen Runden um Ihr Vereinshaus drehen, ansonsten Lagerfeuer ,Kutten, Bräute und sogar ne Bühne alles da und Blick geschützt, zum Glück haben die mich nicht gesehen...
> 
> Vielleicht darf jemand ja SO oder MO biken ?


Sonntag wäre recht, Montags haben wir Brunch bei uns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (4. April 2015)

Bei mir geht am Osterwochenende nichts mit Radfahren. 
Was mich jedoch sehr interessiert: Um welchen Dämpferservice Menschen handelt es sich denn? Ich bräuchte mal jemanden für meinen rc4.


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. April 2015)

visionthing schrieb:


> Bei mir geht am Osterwochenende nichts mit Radfahren.
> Was mich jedoch sehr interessiert: Um welchen Dämpferservice Menschen handelt es sich denn? Ich bräuchte mal jemanden für meinen rc4.


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/140592-dampferservice-fox-marzocchi-rock-shox-manitou-dt-swiss

Empfehlung von Kulminator und nun auch von mir


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. April 2015)

Da gibts jemanden, der schneller fährt als wir...




Wilder Mix aus Hk oben, Pilzweg, Rinne unten, und "what-the-heck".


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. April 2015)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Sonntag wäre recht, Montags haben wir Brunch bei uns.


Sonntag doch schlecht, Kaffee bei Schwagers...ich werde aber mit dem Rad hinfahren und nach Verklappen der Torte&Kaffe noch einen Schwung übern Kamm drehen.


----------



## Kulminator (4. April 2015)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Da gibts jemanden, der schneller fährt als wir...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Junge ist echt gut...


----------



## bikebuster90 (5. April 2015)

visionthing schrieb:


> Bei mir geht am Osterwochenende nichts mit Radfahren.
> Was mich jedoch sehr interessiert: Um welchen Dämpferservice Menschen handelt es sich denn? Ich bräuchte mal jemanden für meinen rc4.



ich mache auch dämpfer- & gabelservice, eigentlich fast alles ums rad
bekommst du die dichtungen für den rc4?
fox bzw. toxoholics wollte nichts für den rc4 dämpfer vom kumpel rausrücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (5. April 2015)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> je nachdem wie das wetter sonntag ist, fahre ich mit bagui(ibc-name) nach miltenberg und zeig ihm das mal.



Fahrt Ihr, und wenn ja wann seit Ihr da ? z.B. 1300 Schützenhaus ?


----------



## visionthing (5. April 2015)

Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (5. April 2015)

mil war mal wieder klasse  ,  hat morgen jemand lust auf ne rund hk ab der b8??
@ ede, sind um 9.20 losgefahren aber haben uns ja noch in mil getroffen


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. April 2015)

Heute morgen mit Öffnung im Städel gewesen und Kunst genossen. Heute Nachmittag nach Verklappen von je 2 Stück Riewwelkuche und Kääsmatte bei Schwagers bin ich dann auch noch für eine brettharte Runde das Lange Elend, HK und BH abgeritten. Wetter war ja schön und die Bodenverhältnisse durchweg gut.

Besonderheiten in MIL?

Kommenden Sonntag habe ich sturmfrei. Wenn es Wetter hat, bin ich im Wald (welcher - kann man sich aussuchen).


----------



## rockshoxrevel (5. April 2015)

Alles i.o. in miltenberg


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. April 2015)

Mil war wieder cool. Tobis ist deutlich nasser und befahrener wie vor 2,5 Wochen, das Bächlein stark angeschwollen.
Mit einem Local getalkt und gehört das jeden SA ein Pflegetrupp auf den Trails unterwegs ist, E-Mail vom Chef geben lassen...dann noch einen netten Regensburger getroffen der durch die Trails mal wieder die Schwiegereltern besuchen kommt, und sich mir dann anschloss.
Quellentrail ist halt vor dem Einstieg noch mal schlammiger geworden, wird dann aber immer besser und ist nach wie vor das Highlight von Mil.
Im Keltentrail 3 haben wir dann ein wenig an den dicken Brocken geübt...


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. April 2015)

Sehr gut, dann muss ich beim nächsten Mal am Keltentrail auch üben bzw. über die unteren Brocken zielen.




Und jetzt Sprung auf, die Spargel für die Quiche vorbereiten.


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. April 2015)

http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=182&Itemid=75"


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. April 2015)

Ja, machen wir. Und das hier ist mir auch aufgefallen:
http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=72&Itemid=44

Wenn sich diese Woche was Neues von Stenger tut, sag mal Bescheid.
Und wie schon geschrieben, kommendes Wochenende (speziell Sonntag) habe ich viel zeit, aber nur das kleine Autochen, aber da geht ja auch der große Bock rein ;-)


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. April 2015)

Auch sehr schön, mal wieder Melibocus...Sonntag ist gut, da ich Samstag arbeiten muß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (6. April 2015)

AM1 bin ich letztes Jahr gefahren. Macht im Vergleich zu MÖ1 kaum Spass...

Sonntag negativ. Bin Samstag in MIL.


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. April 2015)

Dann gib mal für Samstag Raum-&Zeitkoordinaten durch, kann gut sein dass ich das auch schaffe,


----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. April 2015)

soderla, der "nette" oberpfälzer (danke für die Blumen) meldet sich wie versprochen. sehr schön was da in den hang gebaut wurde, ich bin begeistert. habe mir kelten- und quellentrail heute noch mit schwerem gerät gegeben. machte aber m.M. nach keinen sinn. zu schwer, zu lang und zu viel federweg so ein dh-bock. das geschiebe bergauf erledigt dann den rest. das nächste mal wieder mit weniger, dafür wendiger.
und "das nächste mal" bedeuted dann auch, dass ich wohl jetzt öfters mal meinen schwiegervoda besuchen werde natürlich aus reiner nächstenliebe, hehe.
wie gesagt-phänomenal was da existiert. da können sich viele gegenden mit mehr potenzial eine scheibe abschneiden!
@mtb-ede, dass angebot steht natürlich: bei einem besuch im fichtelgebirge oder bayerwald könnt' ich da gern bei der trail-findung behilflich sein
schöne grüße vom "steinwald (s[ch]tawold)-junge (bou)" aus der oberpfalz


----------



## kreisbremser (7. April 2015)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ja, machen wir. Und das hier ist mir auch aufgefallen:
> http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=72&Itemid=44
> 
> ...


Moin, genau diese Strecke bin ich im Oktober gefahren. Landschaftlich allemal fahrenswert, eine Fully wäre hier das falsche Gefährt. Ist eine recht entspannte Tour mit etwas knackigeren Steigungen zwischendrin. Der einzige wirkliche Trail nach dem melibocus ist gut zu fahren auch mit hardtail aber man wünscht sich ein paar trails mehr auf dem nicht ganz kurzen Stück.
Alles in allem auf jeden Fall einen Ausflug wert.


----------



## Kulminator (7. April 2015)

Volltreffer, Ede. Sieht ganz danach aus, dass wir bald wieder zum Ochsenkopf fahren ?!?


----------



## Kulminator (7. April 2015)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Dann gib mal für Samstag Raum-&Zeitkoordinaten durch, kann gut sein dass ich das auch schaffe,


Schützenhaus vormittags. Genaue Uhrzeit geb ich noch durch


----------



## Stawold_Bou (7. April 2015)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Volltreffer, Ede. Sieht ganz danach aus, dass wir bald wieder zum Ochsenkopf fahren ?!?


jap-soll ganz schön dort sein


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. April 2015)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> jap-soll ganz schön dort sein



Würde mich freuen Deine Trails kennen zu lernen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. April 2015)

N'aabend!
Heute morgen waren es bei 1 Grad in kurzen Hosen etwas frrrisch auf dem Rad. Dafür heute Abend um so schöner 
Die Rakete bin ich dieses Jahr schon so viel gefahren, ab morgen sattele ich wieder aufs Eisenschwein um. Das war 2015 erst einmal draussen...

Freue mich schon aufs WE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (8. April 2015)

Irgendwie frustierend. Das Ding bin ich 2013 runter, nur habe ich 3 mal so viel Zeit gebraucht...


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. April 2015)

Mir fahren auch ständig 30 jährige um die Ohren, Mann sind wir lahm...
...mal sehen wie die dann mit 50 fahren...?


----------



## rockshoxrevel (9. April 2015)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Schützenhaus vormittags. Genaue Uhrzeit geb ich noch durch


Schon was genaueres in den Sinn gekommen???


----------



## Kulminator (9. April 2015)

Jep, ziemlich früh, weil ich nachmittag einen wichtigen Termin habe. Schützenhaus 10:30 ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. April 2015)

Mannmannmann, das ist ja selbst für mich arg früh (wenn ich um 900 erst zum Grünabfall wegfahren kann).
Ich versuche es, rechtzeitig da zu sein. Zusammen mit dem Auto hin zu fahren macht Sinn oder nicht?


----------



## rockshoxrevel (10. April 2015)

Ich schaffe es Samstag leider nicht, evtl. kann ich mich ja Sonntag einklinken wenn da noch jemand fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (10. April 2015)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Mannmannmann, das ist ja selbst für mich arg früh (wenn ich um 900 erst zum Grünabfall wegfahren kann).
> Ich versuche es, rechtzeitig da zu sein. Zusammen mit dem Auto hin zu fahren macht Sinn oder nicht?


Macht grundsätzlich Sinn, müsste dann noch früher los und füher dort aufbrechen In Anbetracht der knappen Zeit also besser mit 2 Autos.


----------



## Bagui (10. April 2015)

Sonntag wäre ich auch zu haben für eine Runde HK oder so


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. April 2015)

Ich denke ich fahre am Sonntag nach Miltenberg.


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. April 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich denke ich fahre am Sonntag nach Miltenberg.


Ich denke, ich auch


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. April 2015)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Macht grundsätzlich Sinn, müsste dann noch früher los und füher dort aufbrechen In Anbetracht der knappen Zeit also besser mit 2 Autos.


Also gut, Samstag mit den Hühnern am Schützenhaus, 1030. Warte notfalls 5min auf mich bzw. achte aufs Phone.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (11. April 2015)

Wann wäre am Sonntag Startzeit in Mil?


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. April 2015)

Hängt von Ede ab...der ist z.Zt. noch unterwegs. 
Einfach noch mal heute abend ins den Thread schaen, der postet bestimmt noch mal was.
Mir ists zeitlich egal.

Eindrücke von heute:
ich hatte, in der irrigen Annahme, dass die Woche genügte um die Trails zu trocken, ein paar alte, dürre Wicked Will aufgezogen. War ein Fehlgriff, die Dinger wandern jetzt in die Tonne. Grip fehlt und es war noch nass genug (stellenweise).


----------



## rockshoxrevel (11. April 2015)

^^ wicked will musst mit wenig druck fahren und vorne gegen die laufrichtung montieren, dann schickt der auch im nassen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. April 2015)

Ich sag mal 1200 ab mir und 1300 ab Mil. Kombi kommst Du zu mir , dann können wir mit meinem Auto fahren.


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. April 2015)

Ok, bin um 1200 bei Dir. Habe allerdings doch das große Auto, kannst Dein Rad noch dazu werfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshoxrevel (12. April 2015)

bagui und ich sind nacher auch um 13 uhr am schützenhaus in mil dabei.


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. April 2015)

Die Trails in Miltenberg waren heute perfekt !


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. April 2015)

Ausgiebig 2 Tage die MIL gepflügt. Heute beste Bedingungen bei angepasster Bereifung. Mindestens 1 neuen Trick gelernt 
Die übereinander gelagerten Routen (gelbgrün, die Extras von gestern). Videoquali...naja. Wir müssen da doch mal mit besserem Gerät ran.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (12. April 2015)

jo war ne super runde, da kann man nix sagen, part 2 und 3 vom keltentrail sind echt top


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. April 2015)

Und den Nachmittag haben wir noch schön ausklingen lassen (auch unsere Tochter weiss mittlerweile das IPA zuschätzen)...



Danach kamen noch ein paar Entrecote unter die Höhensonne, dazu Couscous Salat und Frankfurter Rote Soße (Deifi, war die scharf...)


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. April 2015)

Moin, Männers!

Wenn es Euch tröstet: ich muss bekennen, ich bin heute etwas platt. Das ausgiebige Biken letzte Woche hat seine Wirkung getan


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. April 2015)

Bist Du wieder mit dem Bike zur Arbeit ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. April 2015)

Ab morgen wieder. Hatte heute was zu transportieren und eine Karre war frei.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (13. April 2015)

http://www.main-netz.de/nachrichten/region/lohr/lohr/art3993,3564688   evtl mal ne reise wert, oder als abschluss einer tour in frammersbach???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagui (13. April 2015)

Sind 70km einfach von uns aus aber sieht geil aus


----------



## rockshoxrevel (13. April 2015)

mil sind 80km einfach also kein argument^^


----------



## Bagui (13. April 2015)

Hab ich auch nicht gesagt. Dann lass mal was planen


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. April 2015)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> http://www.main-netz.de/nachrichten/region/lohr/lohr/art3993,3564688   evtl mal ne reise wert, oder als abschluss einer tour in frammersbach???


net schlecht...steile Abfahrten!


----------



## Drahtesel_ (14. April 2015)

Tipp: drauf achten das ein offizieler Lifttag stattfindet, die Strecke ist nur für Vereinsmitglieder und kein DH Park.


----------



## El-Pistolero (14. April 2015)

Ist nicht despektierlich gemeint, aber steil ist es da nicht wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (14. April 2015)

Dann bin ich mit meinen 53 Jahren ja beruhigt


----------



## Kulminator (14. April 2015)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mit meinen 53 Jahren ja beruhigt


So alt bist du schon


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. April 2015)

...und fährt so manchen 25 jährigen platt !


----------



## visionthing (15. April 2015)

Die Strecke in Frammersbach macht Spaß. Ist aber leider ziemlich kurz. 
Eine der Strecken ist besonders für diejenigen geeignet welche viel springen möchten. Da fühlt man sich fast wie in einer Achterbahn.


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. April 2015)

Guten Morgen, Gemeinde!
Was ist das schön so früh am Morgen auf dem Rad!





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Kulminator (15. April 2015)

Morgen kurzfristig einen Urlaubstag eingeblendet. Werde eins meiner Pferdchen ausführen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. April 2015)

Heute morgen auf dem Weg...k.A. warum das Bild weg war


----------



## rockshoxrevel (18. April 2015)

am 26.4.2015 sind in Mil geführte Touren abseits der Mil1 Trails über inoffizielle Trails, Treffpunkt ist 9.30 Schützenhaus, Abfahrt 10 Uhr.  Originaltext via Miltenbergfacebookgruppe: Der Wald wird im Moment wieder grün, also wird es mal wieder Zeit für unsere Frühlingstour mit euch!
Trails Unlimited findet am Sonntag, den 26.April statt. Die Abfahrt ist für 10 Uhr am Schützenhaus geplant, aber weil ihr euch wieder vor Ort anmelden müsst, solltet ihr gegen 9:30 anwesend sein. 
Wie bei den vergangenen Touren auch führen euch die Guides über Trails abseits der Mil 1.

Ich werd auf jeden hinfahren.


----------



## Climax_66 (19. April 2015)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> am 26.4.2015 sind in Mil geführte Touren abseits der Mil1 Trails über inoffizielle Trails, Treffpunkt ist 9.30 Schützenhaus, Abfahrt 10 Uhr.  Originaltext via Miltenbergfacebookgruppe: Der Wald wird im Moment wieder grün, also wird es mal wieder Zeit für unsere Frühlingstour mit euch!
> Trails Unlimited findet am Sonntag, den 26.April statt. Die Abfahrt ist für 10 Uhr am Schützenhaus geplant, aber weil ihr euch wieder vor Ort anmelden müsst, solltet ihr gegen 9:30 anwesend sein.
> Wie bei den vergangenen Touren auch führen euch die Guides über Trails abseits der Mil 1.
> 
> Ich werd auf jeden hinfahren.


Kleiner Tipp nehmt bei der Ausfahrt in Mil. nicht das schwere Gerät mit, da werden Meter gemacht, macht Laune mit 50Leuten und mehr ne Ausfahrt zu machen, aber nach der Hälfte wünscht ihr euch was leichtes mit kleinem Kettenblatt.  Übrigens in Sulzbach ist auch ein größeres Event mit hohem Trailanteil. Zwar auch eher was für leichtes Gerät aber mit Festzelt und Hali Gali...


----------



## rockshoxrevel (19. April 2015)

kurzer nachtrag zu mil: Geplante Streckenlänger der "Organisatoren" 30km 1000hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (22. April 2015)

Hello Crew, wie sehen die Vorhaben furs kommende Wochenende aus?


----------



## Kulminator (22. April 2015)

Crew? Bist du zum Kranich gewechselt, Captain?!?


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. April 2015)

Liteville fahn' is wie wennze fliechst


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. April 2015)

Bin begeistert von den vielen Antworten.
Also mach ich mein Ding am Samstag alleine und gehe mal das Höhenmeter-Training an.


----------



## Kulminator (23. April 2015)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Bin begeistert von den vielen Antworten.
> Also mach ich mein Ding am Samstag alleine und gehe mal das Höhenmeter-Training an.


Sonntag negativ. Samstag sieht noch gut aus. Aber Höhenmetertraing a la Kombi macht mir Angst...


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. April 2015)

Angst nützt nix, wenn wir die Dolomiten durchpflügen wollen.
Kann z.Zt. eh noch nicht genau sagen, wann ich fahren kann, da ist noch zu viel zu Hause zu erledigen und ich werde mich spontan entscheiden (auch nach Wetterlage).
Letztes WE gabs schon Hmtrs, aber das reicht nicht. Die ganze Woche nur flach zur Arbeit.


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. April 2015)

Ich fahre heute nicht - Fußzeh ist wundgescheuert / offene Stelle.
Nutze die Zeit um in offenen Latschen rumzustehen und Bier zu brauen.


----------



## Kulminator (25. April 2015)

Wetter ist bescheiden. Werde trotzdem um die Häuser ziehen und die Lage erkunden.


----------



## bighitter (25. April 2015)

Vielleicht sieht man sich Morgen in Sulzbach. Ich fahre LV901 mit einer Boxxer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (28. April 2015)

Planungen für den 1./2./3. Mai?
Einen Tag will ich mal mit einem Mitarbeiter auf Tour gehen, der startet gerade seine MTB-Karriere.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (28. April 2015)

schwanke grade 1. mai zwischen miltenberg und bikepark winterberg, wer wäre denn in mil dabei??


----------



## Mtb Ede (29. April 2015)

Ich würde gerne mal wieder eine landschaftlich schöne Tour fahren, was war da mit Bergstraße...?


----------



## Kulminator (29. April 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal wieder eine landschaftlich schöne Tour fahren, was war da mit Bergstraße...?


Guter Vorschlag. Samstag wäre ich bei einer Tour dabei. Am besten etwas Längeres. Wenn unbekannte Weiten nicht klappen, wäre ich für Klassiker wie Spessartweg oder Hohe Warte...


----------



## visionthing (29. April 2015)

Ich habe leider überhaupt keine Zeit am Wochenende. 
Aber Winterberg am Eröffnungswochenende würde ich mir auch sonst nicht antun. Da wird man mehr anstehen als fahren.


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. April 2015)

Bergstrasse > da ist mein Kontakt zur Zeit nicht greifbar.
Etwas weiter weg, aber klasse; http://www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de/index.php?id=tour_4_hochspeyer
Habe den Track zur optimierten Teilstrecke incl. Spielplatz Singletrailparcours Hochspeyer)
Anfahrt ca. 1,5 Std, Strecke braucht schon so 4,5 bis 5 Std. Schöne Einkehrmöglichkeit.

Spessartweg auch mal ok.,
oder eben eine der Klassetouren um Frammersbach. Trocken genug sollte es noch sein. 301-tauglich.

Samstag ist gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaimewolf3060 (29. April 2015)

Ich war seid ca. 1 Jahr nicht am HK?
Wo kann man da noch fahren?
Gibt's den Secret Trail, Abfahrt zum Klärwerk usw. oder ist da was neues gebaut worden?


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Mtb Ede (29. April 2015)

Würde schon gerne mal was neues ala Pfälzerwald kennenlernen...

HK Secret ist tot, 50 m rechts daneben wird was neues gebaut, noch ein wenig unrund...


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (29. April 2015)

Ok. Da wollte ich am letzten WE hin. Gut das ein Termin zwischen kam. 
Ich schaue es mir trotzdem an.


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Kulminator (29. April 2015)

Weit wegfahren wollte ich eigentlich nicht. Lieber die Zeit im Sattel verbringen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. April 2015)

So wie es aktuell und für morgen Wettertechnisch aussieht, brauchen wir uns für Freitag eher nichts vorzunehmen (ausser ausschlafen). Dann wohl Samstag auf Tour!?


----------



## Kulminator (30. April 2015)

Übrigens, gestern war ich abends nochmal kurz im Wald. Da kam eine Horde von ca 10 - 15 Personen den Klappermühlchentrail hoch. Jetzt kommts: der Anteil weiblicher Bikerinnen lag bei augenfreundlichen 80 - 90%. Konnte noch in Erfahrung bringen, dass die Truppe aus Seligenstadt kommt...


----------



## kreisbremser (30. April 2015)

Samstag evtl. Am frühen Vormittag? Hab Zeit bis 13:30-14uhr und würd mich gern anschließen da ich in der auheimer Ecke unterwegs bin.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (30. April 2015)

Samstag könnte ich bis 14.30, wenn feststeht wos hingeht bitte kurze Info dazu.


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. April 2015)

Welche Funktion hat die Free Stroke Schraube an einer Shimano XT Bremse ? Erstaunliches und wiedersprüchliches gibt es dazu zu lesen...

Morgen mal sehen wie das Wetter ist...


----------



## rockshoxrevel (30. April 2015)

free strok(freier zug)  ist eigentlich logikmäßig der druckpunkt. war bei der alten glaube 770er xt die druckpunkt und hebelweite hatte so.
bei der neuen xt wirds aber hebelweite sein, da die druckpunktverstellung nur bei der saint "verbaut" ist, druckpunkt wird sich wahrscheinlich minimal mitändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (30. April 2015)

Für die Hebelweite gibt es eine werkzeuglose Einstellmöglichkeit...


----------



## rockshoxrevel (30. April 2015)

wenn du hebelweite und "free strok" hast wie bei der xt 770, ist "free strok" deine druckpunktverstellung.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (30. April 2015)

cool wieder was gelernt^^ die neue hat ja auch druckpunkt.  dann is free... def. deine druckpunktverstellung.


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. April 2015)

Beim Drehen dieser Schraube ist keine Veränderung feststellbar (bei vielen anderen auch, was man so liest )


----------



## rockshoxrevel (30. April 2015)

joar is leider typisch shimano da ist das recht weich und kaum spührbar abhilfe könnten folgende alternativen schaffen:1 du entlüftest die bremse mal anständig 2:überfüllst die bremse 3:du reklamierst das teil.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (1. Mai 2015)

Oder Punkt 4. du schmeißt das Teil weg und nimmst Geld in Hand und kaufst Hope V4 Tech 3!
Ich hab am meinen Scratch Hope V2 mit Floating und EBC Belägen! Sau geil! Am Hornet ist SLX dran. Billig und gut ist.
Wer budelt am HK die neue Strecke. In wie weit ist das abgesprochen?


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Mai 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Beim Drehen dieser Schraube ist keine Veränderung feststellbar (bei vielen anderen auch, was man so liest )


Gib mal durch (Tel.) wenn Du wach bist.
Wenns regnet, können wir ja auch a bissl Werkstatt machen / komme vorbei


----------



## Climax_66 (1. Mai 2015)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Oder Punkt 4. du schmeißt das Teil weg und nimmst Geld in Hand und kaufst Hope V4 Tech 3!
> Ich hab am meinen Scratch Hope V2 mit Floating und EBC Belägen! Sau geil! Am Hornet ist SLX dran. Billig und gut ist.
> Wer budelt am HK die neue Strecke. In wie weit ist das abgesprochen?
> 
> ...


https://m.facebook.com/TfdHahnenkamm


----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. Mai 2015)

da hab' ich ja das beste Wochenende für einen Miltenberg-Besuch ausgesucht...es pisst und das Regenradar zeigt übles...wenn engel reisen

auch mein Senf zur Strecke in Frammersbach: sollte man wirklich nur an Lifttagen machen-oder Vereinsmitglied werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (1. Mai 2015)

So, Bin nun wieder auf Sommerbereifung. Grau und schwarz vorne und hinten mit HD ...


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (1. Mai 2015)

Ich setze immer auf Baron 2,5 BCC vorne.
Der FB Link zu "Trails für HK"  ist gut. Ich schaue es mir am So an. Ist das leicht zu finden?


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Kulminator (1. Mai 2015)

Wasn nu morgen ?!?


----------



## rockshoxrevel (1. Mai 2015)

werde denke nach mil fahren und dort gegen 10 uhr starten


----------



## Kulminator (2. Mai 2015)

Werde trotzdem morgen eine längere Tour in den Spessart machen. Schau hier morgen früh nochmal, ob jemand mitkommt.


----------



## Climax_66 (2. Mai 2015)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Werde trotzdem morgen eine längere Tour in den Spessart machen. Schau hier morgen früh nochmal, ob jemand mitkommt.


Kannst mit fahrn wir fahren Eselsweg bis Miltenberg. 800 Abfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (2. Mai 2015)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Kannst mit fahrn wir fahren Eselsweg bis Miltenberg. 800 Abfahrt.


Danke für das Angebot, Das pack ich jetzt zeitlich nicht mehr.
Viel Spass


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Mai 2015)

Strohwitwer, beste Gelegenheit mal voll aufzudrehen:
*The Beastie Boys - No Sleep Till Brooklyn*


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Mai 2015)

Schrauberehre gerettet, einmal richtig entlüftet und schon funktioniert sie (von RS Murks hergestellt und HiBike Murks ausgeliefert)


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Mai 2015)

SA 1300 B8 Reviergondeln


----------



## Kulminator (8. Mai 2015)

Jemand Samstag irgendwo aufm Bike?!?


----------



## Kulminator (8. Mai 2015)

Gleichzeitig gepostet?!?


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Mai 2015)

Ede wollte auch dabei sein.


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. Mai 2015)

Ja, morgen 1300 B8.


----------



## Kulminator (8. Mai 2015)

HK neuer Trail. Soll gut sein...


----------



## rockshoxrevel (8. Mai 2015)

-.- und ich muss zum ASB auf Fortbildung.....  falls einer die strecke per gpx aufzeichnet wär ich über die datei sehr dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshoxrevel (9. Mai 2015)

Fährt jemand nochmal Sonntag??


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. Mai 2015)

Wie geil war das denn heute... HK lebt !

Bike hab ich gar nicht erst ausgeladen, ich muß morgen wieder in den Wald...


----------



## rockshoxrevel (9. Mai 2015)

falls morgen wieder jemand zum hk fährt wär ich gene dabei.


----------



## Kulminator (9. Mai 2015)

Ich muss schon sagen: sensationell, was die Jungs in den Wald gebaut haben...


----------



## aeronautic (9. Mai 2015)

Äh, ihr redet aber schon von dem Trail rechts vom Secrets, oder?


----------



## rockshoxrevel (9. Mai 2015)

werde dann morgen um 12 vom parkplatz der b8 starten.


----------



## Kulminator (9. Mai 2015)

aeronautic schrieb:


> Äh, ihr redet aber schon von dem Trail rechts vom Secrets, oder?


Ja, so ganz grob kann man das so beschreiben.


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Mai 2015)

Wenn morgen die Mischpoke wieder aus dem Haus ist, mache ich auch noch ne Runde.


----------



## Kulminator (10. Mai 2015)

Plan für heute steht. Start 11 Uhr in HU - leichtes längeres Ausrollen. Wahrscheinlich lange Schneise Richtung AB oder Rodgau Rundweg.  
Zustieg / Treffpunkt nach Absprache möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (10. Mai 2015)

Ede, rein theortisch könnten wir gegen 13 Uhr bei dir sein und dich fürn Biergarten abholen. Die Rückfahrt nach HU wird auf der Alzenauer Seite am Waldrand (Schluchthof etc) sein.


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. Mai 2015)

Kulmi: Danke für die Info, aber ich muß heute nochmal zum HK und bin um 1300 an der B8.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (10. Mai 2015)

Dann schließ ich mich ede an und verleg meine Abfahrt von 12 Uhr auf 13 Uhr und bin dann auch an der B8.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (10. Mai 2015)

Ich war heute Morgen um 7 Uhr am HK. Der neue Trail ist ganz gut. Aber dieser Kicker/Drop whatever hätte man ruhig anders bauen können. Für einen wilden Trail im Wald hätte man es kennzeichnen können und anders bauen. Die Gegenseite aufschütten falls mal eine nicht ortskundige Person lang fährt. Da kippt man einfach kopfüber wenn man nicht am Lenker zieht. 
Absolut unverantwortlich...

Ansonsten irgend wie viel länger und es war hier und da recht matschig. Das war mal ganz besondere Erfahrung nach langer Zeit am Hornet zu reiten. Das kickt schon von hinten.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kulminator (10. Mai 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi: Danke für die Info, aber ich muß heute nochmal zum HK und bin um 1300 an der B8.



Rock'n Roll ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Mai 2015)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Ich war heute Morgen um 7 Uhr am HK. Der neue Trail ist ganz gut. Aber dieser Kicker/Drop whatever hätte man ruhig anders bauen können.



SoSo!  

 



jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Für einen wilden Trail im Wald hätte man es kennzeichnen können und anders bauen.



Ist nicht wild, nur Neu. 
Kennzeichen? Wir sind hier nicht im Schilderwald.
Anders Bauen? Da mag vllt. jemand was degegen haben.




jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Die Gegenseite aufschütten falls mal eine nicht ortskundige Person lang fährt. Da kippt man einfach kopfüber wenn man nicht am Lenker zieht.



Jaa, MTB-Rattspocht kann schon gefährlich sein. Musstduhaltgugge. 



jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Absolut unverantwortlich...



Bullshit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (10. Mai 2015)

Schönbusch mit Weizen und Brathendl ... Life is good


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Mai 2015)

Muttertag zu Hause um den Grill, Lammkeule, gegr. Auberginen, Paprika, rote Kartoffeln und Fenchel. Dazu Hummous und Brot.
Life is good. Bilder folgen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. Mai 2015)

O.k., dann heute ausgiebige Revierkunde für Rockshoxrevel. Ein bunter Mix aus ganz altem bis zu ganz neuem...wo er alles kniffelige erstmal schön vorgemacht hat...

Zum Schluß nochmal mit V Mega Max die B und brachial über die Holzbrocken, und pünktlich zum Schichtwechsel um 1730 noch den Kombi beim Einrücken in den Wald getroffen. Sehr geiles WE!


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Mai 2015)

Zurück vom Einrücken in den Wald. 1 mal die neue Runde.
Ist jetzt auch gut, Füße hochlegen.
Ich kann mir (noch) keine Meinung bilden, ob die goldene Omma oder der schwarze Bock auf jener Strecke besser gehen...
Vmax auf der B > kann ich nur bestätigen: wie wennze fliechst!

Und ja, war ein lecker Wochenende.

Dann bis Donnerstag...


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. Mai 2015)

...DO ist Mö1 angedacht, falls noch jemand Böcke hätte. Übrigens schreibt nebenan nach sehr langer Zeit mal wieder der Meister persönlich u.a. übers MKZwölf...


----------



## Bagui (11. Mai 2015)

Was ist Mö1? Zeit hätte ich schonmal


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. Mai 2015)

Ausgeschildeter schöner MTB Rundkurs ab/an Mömlingen ohne technische Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Mai 2015)

Morgenstimmung am MRW, um 600.
Motorschiff Soprano (stilecht, komplett in Schwarz gestrichen, mit Originalschriftzug "Soprano(s)" mit Pistole).
Im Vordergrund hebt noch ein Opfer der Familie die Schwurhand


----------



## rockshoxrevel (13. Mai 2015)

bezüglich Do Mö1  wann und wo ist startpunkt und zeit?


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Mai 2015)

moin zusammen, nehmt ihr anfänger mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshoxrevel (13. Mai 2015)

und streckenlänge wäre noch interessant.


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Mai 2015)

N'aabend!
Die geplante MÖ1 sind so 30km und 850hm
http://www.moemlingen.de/komxpress/...D0D9217/1.Mountainbikestrecke_M%F6mlingen.pdf

Eher Marathon-AllMountain, keine besonderen Kniffs und Tricks aber schön flowig, ein paar recht wenige technische Stellen und ein Höllenaufstieg. Wir nutzen es zum Training für den Alpenritt. Wie es immer war: bei den Spessartwölfen geht es immer bergauf 

Wann es losgeht, kann ich nicht sagen. Ede arbeitet noch und ich reagiere dann wohl erst morgen denn ich kann flexibel losfahren.
Hole Ede mit dem Auto ab und dann weiter noch ca. 20km zum Start. Also heute Abend noch mal abwarten, bis Ede postet.

Lucafabian > ich würde Dir ja eher eine techniklastige Aktion vorschlagen (Neuer HK oder Horseshoe oder Miltenberg) - aber ich vermute, das steht morgen nicht auf dem Plan. Taunus ist halt immer wieder / immer noch total überlaufen, speziell an so einem freien Tag.
Ansonsten  freue ich mich, dass wir mal wieder zusammen fahren!


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. Mai 2015)

Gerade heimgekommen. 1200 bei mir und 1230 in Mömlingen wäre mein Vorschlag.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (13. Mai 2015)

wo wäre treffpunkt für den gemeinsamen start??


----------



## rockshoxrevel (13. Mai 2015)

also bagui und ich wären dabei, ich verschiebe den bikepark dann auf später die woche. bräuchten dann nur noch den treffpunkt.


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Mai 2015)

Mömlingen, Löwen-Parkplatz


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Mai 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Gerade heimgekommen. 1200 bei mir und 1230 in Mömlingen wäre mein Vorschlag.


1200 bei Dir geht klar


----------



## Kulminator (14. Mai 2015)

Und wie schlägt sich 1x11 am Grabig?!?


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. Mai 2015)

Mit Puls 186 erstmalig geschafft. Das Bike geht wie die Hölle. Mit dem Tempo heute war sicher auch der Kombi zufrieden.
Rockshoxrevel ist den Grabig mit seinem 17,5 kg 901 auch hochgefahren, und zum Schluß noch von der 1,20m hohen Mauer ins Flat gedropt 
Wieder eine geile Runde unter 2,5 Stunden.

Sonntag wird über Frammersbach oder Miltenberg nachgedacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Mai 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Mit Puls 186 erstmalig geschafft. Das Bike geht wie die Hölle. Mit dem Tempo heute war sicher auch der Kombi zufrieden.
> Rockshoxrevel ist den Grabig mit seinem 17,5 kg 901 auch hochgefahren, und zum Schluß noch von der 1,20m hohen Mauer ins Flat gedropt
> Wieder eine geile Runde unter 2,5 Stunden.
> 
> Sonntag wird über Frammersbach oder Miltenberg nachgedacht...



Seehr zufrieden mit dem Tempo, ich musste mich sputen. Die Runde war 135 Minuten lang  und ich musste am Grabig mal kurz absetzen.
und Rockshoxrevel ist ein Tier  und Bagui schlägt sich wacker 

Und die goldene Omma ging ebenfalls gut ab, muss heute noch mal ein bisschen schmieren um das Knacken zu eliminieren.


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Mai 2015)

Hier noch der Screenshot


----------



## Bagui (14. Mai 2015)

Jawoll war ne geile Runde. Würde mich freuen wenn Sonntag noch was gutes bei rumkommt


----------



## Kulminator (14. Mai 2015)

Fahren wir neuerdings auf Zeit?!?


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Mai 2015)

Ja, die neuen Zeiten sind angebrochen  und wir sind auf Speed.

Quatsch, ich glaube das war heute ein Zugeständnis an die Minderheiten (Kombi).


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. Mai 2015)

Nix auf Zeit, lief halt super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshoxrevel (14. Mai 2015)

jop war ech ne schöne runde, kann man nix gegen sagen  ede poste dochma das bild von meine bike was du (glaube so) am hk gemacht hast.


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. Mai 2015)

Stimmt, nicht mehr dran gedacht, hier ist der Bolide...


----------



## Bagui (15. Mai 2015)

Hier das versprochene Video. Enjoy


----------



## Kulminator (15. Mai 2015)

[QUOTE="Mtb Ede, post: 12938055, member

Sonntag wird über Frammersbach oder Miltenberg nachgedacht...[/QUOTE]

Immer wieder Sonntags ... Samstag passt einfach besser. Wem gehts auch so?


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. Mai 2015)

Entschuldigung, das ich öfters Samstags arbeiten muss.


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Mai 2015)

Kulminator schrieb:


> [QUOTE="Mtb Ede, post: 12938055, member
> 
> Sonntag wird über Frammersbach oder Miltenberg nachgedacht...



Immer wieder Sonntags ... Samstag passt einfach besser. Wem gehts auch so?[/QUOTE]

Also, ich fahr auch Samstag!
Allerdings habe ich mich noch nicht für eine Strecke entscheiden können.
Vorschläge?


----------



## rockshoxrevel (15. Mai 2015)

wie isn frammersbach so im vergleich zu mil??


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Mai 2015)

Ich kenne in Frammsbach bislang nur 2 All-Mountain Runden. Sohlhöhe mit 52km, 1300hm




und ne richtige Hammerrunde, Pfadtour mit 63km und 1450hm. Also heftig.






Allerdings gibt es irgendwo eine DH-Strecke und eine Enduro Strecke die an den berüchtigten Lifttagen genutzt wird. Die Videos sehen vielversprechend aus. Ich denke allerdings, hochkurbeln macht x-treme wenig Schbass.

Ich tendiere am Sonntag eher zu MIL1.


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Mai 2015)

guggst du


----------



## rockshoxrevel (15. Mai 2015)

aso jo die "vereinseigene strecke", gestern war da lifttag^^  der nächste is glaube erst wieder 15/16.8, 27.9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (15. Mai 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, das ich öfters Samstags arbeiten muss.


Schon ok. Geht halt net anders.

Hab mich für morgen mit Präsi verabredet. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, will er ganz häufig hochfahren und immer wieder woanders runterrollen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Mai 2015)

Ok, dann mache ich ne kleine eigene Runde.
War gestern so viel auf den Beinen, dass ich heute gemütlich fahre.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (16. Mai 2015)

wenn ihr die genaue startzeit morgen für mil habt, gebt sie bitte durch.


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Mai 2015)

Heute "gemütlich" 3x auf unseren Hausberg gemüllert. 1xdie Nordost-Abfahrt, 1xdieSüd-West-Abfahrt und zum Schluss die neue Nord-West-Abfahrt mit anschliessender BH. Jetzt Regeneration...
Da hat mich doch bei der ersten Auffahrt einer überholt (stehen gelassen), der ist geschätzte 5-8 Jahre älter als ich, drahtig und grau, letztes Jahr habe ich ihn noch den HK hochschnaufen und runtereiern sehen als ich meine Trainingsrunden gemacht habe und jetzt hat er ein E-Fully und zockt mich uphill am Berg ab unlauterer Wettbewerb !


----------



## Kulminator (16. Mai 2015)

Da hättest du auch bei uns mitfahren können. Triple-Kamm und B steht auch bei mir im Logbuch. Präsi ist dann nochmal hoch.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (16. Mai 2015)

Morgen mil start 12uhr oder früher?


----------



## Climax_66 (16. Mai 2015)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Heute "gemütlich" 3x auf unseren Hausberg gemüllert. 1xdie Nordost-Abfahrt, 1xdieSüd-West-Abfahrt und zum Schluss die neue Nord-West-Abfahrt mit anschliessender BH. Jetzt Regeneration...
> Da hat mich doch bei der ersten Auffahrt einer überholt (stehen gelassen), der ist geschätzte 5-8 Jahre älter als ich, drahtig und grau, letztes Jahr habe ich ihn noch den HK hochschnaufen und runtereiern sehen als ich meine Trainingsrunden gemacht habe und jetzt hat er ein E-Fully und zockt mich uphill am Berg ab unlauterer Wettbewerb !
> Anhang anzeigen 386917


Mau heißt der, dem sei Frau die Evi war auch dabei mit selbem E-Bike die hatte ein schlimmen Trümmerbruch im Knie mehrmalige OP 2Jahre hat das gedauert denk deswegen die E- Bikes weil Mau war früher Extrem Sportler im uphill  wenn er ernst macht hat man keinerlei Chance....
Da hamm wir uns knapp verpasst weil der ist an mir auch hochzus vorbei...


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. Mai 2015)

Was liegt morgen an ?


----------



## rockshoxrevel (16. Mai 2015)

Miltenberg   jannik und mein bruder und ich sind um 10 da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Mai 2015)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> Morgen mil start 12uhr oder früher?


Ja, ich würde sagen MIL um 1200 am Schützenhaus.
Die Frammersbacher Trails sind mir für morgen zu lange, da müssten wir früher straten.
Wetter ist jetzt nicht berauschend aber ausreichend o.k.

Ede, ich bin so um 1100 / 1115 bei Dir?


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Mai 2015)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> Miltenberg   jannik und mein bruder und ich sind um 10 da


1000 werden wir nicht schaffen, bei Ede kann ich frühestens um 1030 aufschlagen (er kommt erst sehr spät/früh nach Hause)


----------



## rockshoxrevel (16. Mai 2015)

IKB bei uns wirds leider früher  evtl trifft man sich ha n


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Mai 2015)

Ok, wir biken dann prinzipiell unabhängig voneinander und sehen uns irgendwo auf den Trails.
Bis denne & viel Schbass


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. Mai 2015)

O.k. Für 1100-1115
Welche Waffe ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Mai 2015)

1100 bei Dir.
Bin heute mit der erfolgreich entknackten Goldenen Omma unterwegs gewesen. Alles gut wenn auch die Nord-Ost Abfahrt ruppig war.
In Mil fühle ich mich vermutlich mit dem Schwarzen Bock besser / kann es besser fliegen lassen. Ein Versuch wäre der Ritt mit dem Leichtgerät allerdings wert, auch hinsichtlich der Dolomiten. 

Ich würde es mal mit 301 versuchen.

Falls Dir das zu joker ist, gib Bescheid und ich packe morgen das andere auf den Träger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (17. Mai 2015)

O.k. 301


----------



## Fr.th.13 (17. Mai 2015)

nemmt die xc schleuder.... 100mm vorne reichen völlig aus.... und des kommt noch der fahrtechnik zu gute...in Mil.!!


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. Mai 2015)

Heute mal mit 301 auf den wie immer grandiosen Trails von MIL, das Fahrwerk müßte man weicher abstimmen für ein endgültiges Urteil, so sehe ich leichte Vorteile beim 601, besonders bei schnelleren Abschnitten mit vielen schnell aufeinander folgenden Schlägen wird das vom 601 besser glattgebügelt...


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Mai 2015)

...war alles in allem auch mit leichtem & altem Gerät klasse nächstes Mal spiele ich dann auch mit dem Dämpferdruck, da war mir heute noch zu viel ungenutzter Federweg.
Die Sorgenfalten aus der Wampe weggebügelt haben wir uns jetzt mit Lammhüfte, indisch gegrillt und einer Kartoffel-Fenchel-Zucchini-Pfanne


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (18. Mai 2015)

Mhhm. Das sieht lecker aus.


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Fr.th.13 (20. Mai 2015)

mal ne frage in die runde: is für Ü40, 1:41 auf der DH in osternohe flot ?  hab nur ergibnisse vom schlamm rennen 2013 gefunden. ps: strecke war furztrocken, hab keine brauchbaren vergleichs werte !


----------



## visionthing (20. Mai 2015)

Beim Rennen ist die Strecke auch länger und anders geführt daher nicht vergleichbar. Ich habe meine Zeit dort noch nie gemessen und absolut keine Ahnung wie lang schnell dauert.
In Strava ist die Bestzeit 1:19 das ist dann wohl wirklich schnell.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (20. Mai 2015)

und watt wollst du mir damit sagen.... du schlau meier ... bin mit deiner antwort auch net viel weiter als vorher..... - ein vergleich mit ner andern dh - strecke ist genauso aussage kräftig.... ! ps: soweit mir bekannt ist, war beim rennen auf der dh-strecke in osternohe nicht der stecken verlauf geändert worden... !


----------



## visionthing (20. Mai 2015)

Was soll das denn jetzt? Mich hat es eben nun auch interessiert wie die Zeiten auf der osternohe DH sind und habe deshalb im entsprechenden Strava Segment geschaut allerdings nicht nach Altersgruppen gefiltert. Immerhin hat man damit einen Anhaltspunkt.
Edit: ach jetzt verstehe ich deine Reaktion. Du meintest Strava wäre eine andere Strecke!?


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2015)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> und watt wollst du mir damit sagen.... du schlau meier ... bin mit deiner antwort auch net viel weiter als vorher..... - ein vergleich mit ner andern dh - strecke ist genauso aussage kräftig.... ! ps: soweit mir bekannt ist, war beim rennen auf der dh-strecke in osternohe nicht der stecken verlauf geändert worden... !



Schöne agro schlaumeier antwort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (20. Mai 2015)

jup ...   bin halt auch net all wiessend !


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Mai 2015)

Männers, Samstag, große Tour !?


----------



## Fr.th.13 (21. Mai 2015)

hmm.. eigentlich ne gute idee, aber da steht Lac Blanc am Sa.+So. dagegen... werden am zeltplatz einchecken... wetter wird gut, kein regen es bleibt trocken. hängt euch doch bei uns dran!


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. Mai 2015)

Bis jetzt hab ich Samstag frei...


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Mai 2015)

Dann Samstag ab Frammersbach?


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Mai 2015)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> hmm.. eigentlich ne gute idee, aber da steht Lac Blanc am Sa.+So. dagegen... werden am zeltplatz einchecken... wetter wird gut, kein regen es bleibt trocken. hängt euch doch bei uns dran!


Zu gefährlich so kurz vor dem Urlaub...aber, habt Schbass und rennt Euch nix ein.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (21. Mai 2015)

nee.. ich lass es langsam angehen, danke !


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. Mai 2015)

Frammersbach o.k.


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Mai 2015)

Sehr schön, dann müssen wir noch Startzeit und Strecke wählen. Bikes > 301er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (22. Mai 2015)

Da ich kein 301 habe, muss ich wohl woanders fahren ?!?


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. Mai 2015)

Rotwild, was sonst ?!?


----------



## Kulminator (22. Mai 2015)

601 zu dicker Bock?!?


----------



## Kulminator (22. Mai 2015)

Sind das dort noch die gleichen Strecken wie damals oder hat dich was geändert?!?


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Mai 2015)

...nur kurz, bin gleich ausser Haus:
Frammersbach Sohlhöhe geht auch mit wenig Federweg. Hoch zu bay. Schanz, dann fluffig über die Hügel, runter am Bach entlang bis Gemünden, am Main entlang und dann noch mal hoch zum Pumpspeicherwerk auf Asphalt. Deftig runter, da kann es mit 100mm etwas ruppig werden aber voll fahrbar. Entlang der Bahn zurück von Lohr bis Frammersbach.

Pfadtour ist schon etwas deftiger, teilw. sehr schmale Trails, auch kruvig um Bäume dann aber flach. Unten im Tal gibts entlang des bachs ein paar Schlüsselstellen (da habe ich mich vor einem Jahr gemault). Dann gehts halt noch heftig hoch mit einem ordentlichen Downhill und zurück nach Frammersbach. Sind dann eben 60km also üppig. Kann mit dem schwarzen Bock schon zur Last fallen.  Sohlhöhe bin ich schon in Gold und in Schwarz gefahren. Pfadtour nur in Gold.

Ich schaue heute abend noch mal rein.

Kulmi, wenn ich Dich mitnehmen soll gib Bescheid, dann zum Ede und dann los. Ich schlage vor morgen hier um 1000 los, dann Ede, bis wir in Frammersbach sind wirds dann 1115 oder so.
Sohlhöhe ist kürzer, Pfadtour spektakulärer.
Alles mir egal, ich fahr auch Schwarz, besser ist aber Gold.


----------



## Kulminator (22. Mai 2015)

Wo treffen wir uns in Frammersbach? Ich komme direkt hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (22. Mai 2015)

Ich stehe morgen um 1030 mit 301 parat. Pfadtour würd mich mehr reizen.

Treffpunkt weiß der Kombi.


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Mai 2015)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wo treffen wir uns in Frammersbach? Ich komme direkt hin.


Da hinterm Marktplatz ist ein riesiger Parkplatz. 
Sind so 1100-1115 da.


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Mai 2015)

Bild vergessen


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Mai 2015)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Da hinterm Marktplatz ist ein riesiger Parkplatz.
> Sind so 1100-1115 da.


Nimmst Du Schwarz oder Grau?


----------



## Kulminator (22. Mai 2015)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Nimmst Du Schwarz oder Grau?


Weder noch. Nehme das weisse...


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. Mai 2015)

Okidoki. Dann ich die Omma.


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. Mai 2015)

http://www.bikewald.com/Pfad-Tour-0-0-0-42-47-1.htm

ggfs. sparen wir uns den ersten giftigen Anstieg direkt in Frammersbach.


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. Mai 2015)

Aargghhhhh! Hätte Bock


----------



## Kulminator (23. Mai 2015)

Bin platt, aber seehr zufrieden. Starke Runde. Kombi hat souverän geguided.


----------



## Mtb Ede (23. Mai 2015)

Später noch ein Nightride...?

Vielen Dank an Kombi für guiden und fahren! 

Krasses Gerät, die Pfadtour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (23. Mai 2015)

Guggstduhier:





Spargel hat gemundet, Das Schneewittchenbier auch.



Es breitet sich eine deutliche Müdigkeit aus. Mann, ich werde heute Nacht ratzen


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. Mai 2015)

Ultimative Qualen & Freuden:
http://www.bikewald.com/Hochspessart-Tour-0-0-0-43-46-1.htm


----------



## Kulminator (24. Mai 2015)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ultimative Qualen & Freuden:
> http://www.bikewald.com/Hochspessart-Tour-0-0-0-43-46-1.htm



Killertour - aber durchaus reizvoll...


----------



## rockshoxrevel (24. Mai 2015)

fazit des tages am hk: die "dh" strecke die ede mit gezeigt hat ermöglicht tempo von 55-60kmh mit potential nach oben, die birkenhainer mit vmax ohne bremse und treten nur 45.  der "neue" trail ist schon etwas eingefahrener und nicht mehr so ruppig wie vor 2 wochen, dennoch "noch" verbesserungswürdig bis er mim secret mithalten kann.


----------



## Hüby (24. Mai 2015)

kann gern Kontackt zum BauHerrn herstelln fürn next BauTag..


----------



## rockshoxrevel (24. Mai 2015)

^^ Soll jetzt nicht neagtiv gemeint sein, eher positiv, bin heilfroh, dass es wieder mehr auswahl am hk gibt. Ich weiss ja aus eigener erfahrung wie viel arbeit son trailbauprojekt macht.
Mein "gemecker" beziehts sich auf den letzten abschnitt, da schauen leider noch recht viele kleine baumstümpfe in den trail und nach einigen nicht einsehbaren kurven äste von bäumen die man als "kurvenbegrenzung" nutzt in die strecke und wenn du da reinheizt ohne das zu wissen kanns echt weh tun.(ich weiss, dass man nen neuen trail erstmal human abfährt um sich nen eindruck zu machen, kenne jedoch auch leider einige kandidaten die das nicht tun und wenn da was passiert is dann wieder die "scheisse" am dampfen)
Der rest ist ja immer geschmackssache ob der bauherr es lieber eng,wendig und technisch mag oder eher langezogen, flowig und auf highspeed.


----------



## Bagui (24. Mai 2015)

Unser Rockshoxrevel sammelt aber auch echt alles.
Schöne Runde heute, obwohl wir etwas angeschlagen von gestern waren


----------



## Hüby (24. Mai 2015)

war von mir aunich negativ gemeint..    aber wie es immer so is wolln die meißten nur fahrn statt baun..  und der Seb stand da teilweise bis in die Nacht mit Strahlern ums bald möglichst fahrbar zu machen.. und nu war seine Heilung vom DrüsenFieber  auch erstma wichtiger als zb. die Äste..  für sinnige Kretik isser immer zu haben..und soweit ich weiß is der Trail auch noch nicht so wies bleiben soll.. allerdings gibts auch ein paar Regeln die mit dem Förster ausgemacht wurden woran er sich unbedingt halten mag..


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Mai 2015)

Bääm 60 km/h, krass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshoxrevel (24. Mai 2015)

57 laut meinem navi, hab an manchen stellen aber gebremst um die sprünge besser anfahren zu können, ist also noch ausbaufähig wenn ich das teil en bissi öfter gefahren bin.


----------



## Kulminator (25. Mai 2015)

Hüby schrieb:


> war von mir aunich negativ gemeint..    aber wie es immer so is wolln die meißten nur fahrn statt baun..  und der Seb stand da teilweise bis in die Nacht mit Strahlern ums bald möglichst fahrbar zu machen.. und nu war seine Heilung vom DrüsenFieber  auch erstma wichtiger als zb. die Äste..  für sinnige Kretik isser immer zu haben..und soweit ich weiß is der Trail auch noch nicht so wies bleiben soll.. allerdings gibts auch ein paar Regeln die mit dem Förster ausgemacht wurden woran er sich unbedingt halten mag..



Schreib hier kurz was zu den Regeln. Dann kann später keiner behaupten, er oder sie hätten es nicht gewusst...


----------



## Fr.th.13 (25. Mai 2015)

ein dickes lob.
der trail is geil. gefälle, winklig, bissel verblockt und unten wirkts wie ne achterbahn... eine steigerung zum sekret ! vorallen macht des mit dem _Agresti _richtig spass. dickes lob an Seb. Hüby!
den ast am baum in der kruve juckt net wirklich, ok unten sind en paar kleinigkeiten.
zugegeben die mini-baustümpfe sind niedlich im unterem teil.
aber auch nicht wirklich targisch.
der eine oder andere platten könnte natürlich passieren,
wenn im eifer des gefechts da ma einer drüber brettert.
hier könnte der tobi abhilfe schaffen in dem er am ausgang der strecke
(is ja net so weit weg von den minibaumstümpfe entfernt!),
ein schwalbe automat an den baum hängt(lol)!!


Ps: ich hätt mich auch fast abgeschossen, unten am eingang nach kälberau raus
(der teil den ich als achterbahn bezeichnen würde).
der eingangssprung mit dem step vor dem anlieger is wohl als corner gedacht !
was ich erst bemerkte - als ich von oben rein gesprungen bin !
(hab mir vorher noch alles vom weg oben aus angesehen, is ja alles einsehbar).
hab aber wohl die kannte-/step davor übersehen...!! nix passiert nur ein fetter adrenalin kick und aufen bock geblieben!!!


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Mai 2015)

Werde kommenden Samstag mal einen Arbeitskollegen mit ins Revier nehmen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. Mai 2015)

SO dann negativ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Mai 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> SO dann negativ?


Nach aktuellem Stand, leider Ja.
Vllt. ergibt sich noch was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (29. Mai 2015)

#check#check#morgen#jemand#im#Wald?


----------



## rockshoxrevel (29. Mai 2015)

evtl nachmittags am hk, wenn interesse besteht, gbe ich morgen wenn die uhrzeit fest steht nochmal bescheid.


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Mai 2015)

Kollege kränkelt, ich mach dann hier morgen Dienst. Hoffe auf etwas mehr Sonnenschein am Sonntag.
Aber wie das bei mir so ist, es kann sein dass ich spontan morgen doch raus will & kann.
Morgen früh noch mal ein Check.


----------



## Kulminator (30. Mai 2015)

Bin dann unterwegs. Muss zwischendurch noch was erledigen und wollte übern Kamm zurück. Vielleicht sieht man sich. Uhrzeiten kann ich nicht ausmachen


----------



## Kulminator (3. Juni 2015)

Morgen MIL 1100 Schützenhaus.


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Juni 2015)

Zu früh, muss mal auspennen...


----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. Juni 2015)

war jetzt am so. und gestern wieder oben....voll fett wenn man im untern strück es voll laufen läst...... bitte in zukunft den sekret nicht mehr befahren, da dieser als zugeständnis für die neue strecke nicht mehr befahren werden soll... will heut abend wieder raus fahren hat noch jemand zeit ? 17/18uhr rum..?


----------



## aeronautic (3. Juni 2015)

In wie weit betrifft das denn die Reste des Secret, die noch befahrbar sind? Sagen wir ab Bombenkrater abwärts bis zum Bach...


----------



## Kulminator (3. Juni 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Zu früh, muss mal auspennen...


Feiertag, Sonnenschein, Biken und Biergarten... Und du willst auspennen ?!! Muss man nicht verstehen...


----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. Juni 2015)

*aeronautic* des beschränkt sich net uff einzelne abschnitte .... den abschnitt den jeder machen mus heist No sekret !!! da hilft auch net drumrumfragen..... es gibt keinschlupfloch... nur eine ...ausschlieslich die neue line fahren...für genauere info würd ich im rathaus, forst(mahtias) oder den Hüby fragen die können genauer auskunft geben... also besser weg vom sekret bleiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshoxrevel (3. Juni 2015)

kulminator je nach zustand würd ich mich morgen bei mil einklinken und um 11 da vor ort sein, werde bis 9.30 nochmal hier im forum was dazu äusser wenn ich kann.


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Juni 2015)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Feiertag, Sonnenschein, Biken und Biergarten... Und du willst auspennen ?!! Muss man nicht verstehen...



Kann man alles auch 2 Stunden später machen, und der Herr macht übrigens auch nur genau das, wozu er Bock hat...


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Juni 2015)

Päckchen mit Kleinteilen von BC ist angekommen.

Morgen Geburtstagsfeier (nicht meine).
Rennt Euch nix ein im Wald.


----------



## Kulminator (3. Juni 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kann man alles auch 2 Stunden später machen, und der Herr macht übrigens auch nur genau das, wozu er Bock hat...


Dann komm später nach?!? Morgen vmtl auch mit hohem Besuch aus Neu-Isenburg ...


----------



## Climax_66 (4. Juni 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kann man alles auch 2 Stunden später machen, und der Herr macht übrigens auch nur genau das, wozu er Bock hat...


2 Stunden früher hat man aber 2 Stunden mehr Fun, Gruß aus Mil.


----------



## Kulminator (5. Juni 2015)

Morgen sind der Herr und nette Mitfahrer am Kamm. Treffpkt 1130 B8 und 1200 in Hörste...


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Juni 2015)

War heute mit einem Arbeitskollegen (Neuling am Biken) am HK. BH hoch, Klappermühlchen, HK hoch, 1. Abfahrt, noch mal hoch, neue Abfahrt, dann zum Abschluss BH runter.
Er hat sich wacker geschlagen, war dann aber trotz viel trinken etwas dehydriert. Es war ja auch brüllend heiss - aber klasse.

Wenn sich die Gewitterneigung absehbar in Grenzen hält, wäre ich morgen dann auch um 1130 an der B8. Schwerer Bock.


----------



## Kulminator (5. Juni 2015)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> War heute mit einem Arbeitskollegen (Neuling am Biken) am HK. BH hoch, Klappermühlchen, HK hoch, 1. Abfahrt, noch mal hoch, neue Abfahrt, dann zum Abschluss BH runter.
> Er hat sich wacker geschlagen, war dann aber trotz viel trinken etwas dehydriert. Es war ja auch brüllend heiss - aber klasse.
> 
> Wenn sich die Gewitterneigung absehbar in Grenzen hält, wäre ich morgen dann auch um 1130 an der B8. Schwerer Bock.


Morgen gibts bei uns kein Gewitter... Hab ich so gehört ..,


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Juni 2015)

Ja dann, treffen wir uns um 1130


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (6. Juni 2015)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ja dann, treffen wir uns um 1130


Ok..


----------



## Kulminator (6. Juni 2015)

Sehr genial heute am HK... Die 3 Hammertrails sind definitiv gesetzt..


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Juni 2015)

49km 1000hm genau  sehr geil heute.
Samstag 20.6. wäre bei passendem Wetter die Frammersbacher Pfadtour noch mal drin (mit schwerem Gerät)


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. Juni 2015)

Wie war das mit dem Nightride...?
Heute Mil oder HK, mal sehen.
Montag Mil oder HK,mal sehen.


----------



## Kulminator (7. Juni 2015)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> 49km 1000hm genau  sehr geil heute.
> Samstag 20.6. wäre bei passendem Wetter die Frammersbacher Pfadtour noch mal drin (mit schwerem Gerät)


Die Pfadtour oder die Mördertour ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Juni 2015)

Bevorzugt die Pfadtour (da vermutlich sehr warm). Allerdings wäre die Mördertour das ultimative Training vor den Alpen.
Entscheiden wir uns kurzfristig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (7. Juni 2015)

fährt heut einer zum HK ??


----------



## Kulminator (7. Juni 2015)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Bevorzugt die Pfadtour (da vermutlich sehr warm). Allerdings wäre die Mördertour das ultimative Training vor den Alpen.
> Entscheiden wir uns kurzfristig.


Habe eben eine Einladung für eine Geburtstagsfeier bekommen. Müssten also schon relativ früh starten, z.B. 1000 in Frammersbach. Hoffe, das geht iO ?!?


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Juni 2015)

Früh passt...ich müsste Abends auch zu Hause sein


----------



## Kulminator (7. Juni 2015)

Bin mal auf die Special Guests gespannt?!?


----------



## Fr.th.13 (8. Juni 2015)

ok


----------



## Kulminator (8. Juni 2015)

Nimm das Vid bitte wieder raus. Soll nicht so publik gemacht werden. Mercy


----------



## Fr.th.13 (8. Juni 2015)

hm lieg ich da ner fehlinfo auf ...is der trail net officel....?


----------



## Staanemer (8. Juni 2015)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> hm lieg ich da ner fehlinfo auf ...is der trail net officel....?



Nen Abend Männers, ja ich mal wieder.

Das frage ich mich gerade auch. Denn wenn das, was ich als neuen Trail kenne, der Ersatz für den Secret sein soll, dann kommt er um Längen nicht an den Secret dran.

Ich würde mich gerne über eine Wegbeschreibung per PN freuen, damit ich endlich weiss, ob es der ist...


----------



## Climax_66 (8. Juni 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Nen Abend Männers, ja ich mal wieder.
> 
> Das frage ich mich gerade auch. Denn wenn das, was ich als neuen Trail kenne, der Ersatz für den Secret sein soll, dann kommt er um Längen nicht an den Secret dran.
> 
> Ich würde mich gerne über eine Wegbeschreibung per PN freuen, damit ich endlich weiss, ob es der ist...


Dann bist Du definitiv falsch, ist auch net einfach zu finden, aber bitte keine Werbung und keine Wegbeschreibung übers Netz. Der Kamm ist nicht Mil. oder Mö. oder Frammersbach sondern der Kamm, da ist gar nix offiziell sondern  nur geduldet. Also schnappt euch im Biergarten ein "Local" der soll ihn euch zeigen. Momentan ist alles entspannt Wir alle wollen das dies so bleibt!


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Juni 2015)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Dann bist Du definitiv falsch, ist auch net einfach zu finden, aber bitte keine Werbung und keine Wegbeschreibung übers Netz. Der Kamm ist nicht Mil. oder Mö. oder Frammersbach sondern der Kamm, da ist gar nix offiziell sondern  nur geduldet. Also schnappt euch im Biergarten ein "Lokal" der soll ihn euch zeigen. Momentan ist alles entspannt Wir alle wollen das dies so bleibt!


Volle Zustimmung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (8. Juni 2015)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Dann bist Du definitiv falsch, ist auch net einfach zu finden, aber bitte keine Werbung und keine Wegbeschreibung übers Netz. Der Kamm ist nicht Mil. oder Mö. oder Frammersbach sondern der Kamm, da ist gar nix offiziell sondern  nur geduldet. Also schnappt euch im Biergarten ein "Lokal" der soll ihn euch zeigen. Momentan ist alles entspannt Wir alle wollen das dies so bleibt!



So sehe ich das auch


----------



## Fr.th.13 (8. Juni 2015)

oha, nur geduldet...! 
also doch nur den status knapp über sekret....


----------



## Marc555 (11. Juni 2015)

Dank den tollen Innovationen wir STRAVA oder wie auch immer der Scheiss heißt wird es sowas wie secret oder local only nicht mehr geben. Man kann sich nicht mehr aussuchen wer den eigenen Hometrail kaputtfährt. Ich lerne jedes mal neue Leut kennen die bei uns runterstuhlen dank den Helden die sich online mit der Welt messen müssen. Ich würde gerne ein Störsender installieren damit der Mist nicht mehr funktioniert.
Wer zu dumm oder zu unfähig ist andere nach dem Weg zu fragen soll im Garten spielen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Juni 2015)

Falls man mal wieder in die Schweiz kommt:


----------



## Kulminator (11. Juni 2015)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Dank den tollen Innovationen wir STRAVA oder wie auch immer der Scheiss heißt wird es sowas wie secret oder local only nicht mehr geben. Man kann sich nicht mehr aussuchen wer den eigenen Hometrail kaputtfährt. Ich lerne jedes mal neue Leut kennen die bei uns runterstuhlen dank den Helden die sich online mit der Welt messen müssen. Ich würde gerne ein Störsender installieren damit der Mist nicht mehr funktioniert.
> Wer zu dumm oder zu unfähig ist andere nach dem Weg zu fragen soll im Garten spielen.


Wenn du sowas hier postest, muss was Schlimmes passiert sein?!?


----------



## Marc555 (11. Juni 2015)

Es ist nichts passiert. Mich regen nur manche Leute auf, die denken das Trails einfach aus dem Boden wachsen wie Pilze oder von der Trailfee hingehext werden. Nur Fahren und sich am Besten noch beschweren das der Trail nicht nach den eigenen Wünschen gestaltet ist.
Gut das nur der Biker Strava hat und kein Förster oder Waldbesitzer den Kack runterladen kann. So bleibt der Trail bestimmt "secret" und so Sachen wie -fährst du unseren , fahr ich euren- gibts nicht. Kein Wunder das jeder am Besten vor dem Befahren noch Kohle haben will.


----------



## abi_1984 (11. Juni 2015)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Dank den tollen Innovationen wir STRAVA oder wie auch immer der Scheiss heißt wird es sowas wie secret oder local only nicht mehr geben. Man kann sich nicht mehr aussuchen wer den eigenen Hometrail kaputtfährt. Ich lerne jedes mal neue Leut kennen die bei uns runterstuhlen dank den Helden die sich online mit der Welt messen müssen. Ich würde gerne ein Störsender installieren damit der Mist nicht mehr funktioniert.
> Wer zu dumm oder zu unfähig ist andere nach dem Weg zu fragen soll im Garten spielen.


So ganz erschließt sich mir die Argumentation nicht...
Ich würde mal behaupten dass der HK per se nicht geeignet ist einen Trail zu beherbergen der längere Zeit unbekannt bleibt.
Da brauch es weder irgendwelche Videoplattformen, fertige gps-Tracks noch dieses Thema hier um als Spessartneuling wie ich es seit Februar bin die spannendsten Sachen am Kamm zu finden.
Mir hat es gereicht gemütlich durch "Euren" Wald zu fahren und immer schön nach links und rechts zu schauen.
Für nen Secret Trail muss man sich da schon einen etwas andern Standort aussuchen und darf wohl kaum mehr Werkzeug benutzen als einen Kinder-Rechen ;-)
Andererseits ist das natürlich hier auch alles andere als eine geschlossene Gruppe und Anregungen kriegt man wahrlich genug auch wenn man nicht in der Lage ist Abkürzungen mit zwei Buchstaben zu dechiffrieren und mit ner Landkarte abzugleichen. Da muss man im Wald kaum noch nach dem Weg fragen 

Die Vorstellung dass Förster / Waldbesitzer Strava nutzen um sich zu informieren was in ihrem Wald so läuft find´ ich nebenbei sehr charmant!

Und kurzes Statement noch zu den Trails am HK: Spaß macht das! Nix zu meckern. Dass es tendenziell halt ein wenig steiler ist kann man ja niemand zum Vorwurf machen.


----------



## Climax_66 (12. Juni 2015)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> So ganz erschließt sich mir die Argumentation nicht...
> Ich würde mal behaupten dass der HK per se nicht geeignet ist einen Trail zu beherbergen der längere Zeit unbekannt bleibt.
> Da brauch es weder irgendwelche Videoplattformen, fertige gps-Tracks noch dieses Thema hier um als Spessartneuling wie ich es seit Februar bin die spannendsten Sachen am Kamm zu finden.
> Mir hat es gereicht gemütlich durch "Euren" Wald zu fahren und immer schön nach links und rechts zu schauen.
> ...


Ich denke Du bist im falschen Film, es geht nicht um den Kamm, außerdem gibt es die Förster die digitale Medien checken. Ich kann Marc verstehen aber eigentlich weiß er doch wie das läuft. Und hats auch vorher gewusst, Trailbuilder ist ein undankbarer Job. Eigentlich hätte ich ihn auch mal gelobt für sein tun aber ich war noch nie auf besagtem Trail. Allerdings braucht es nicht mal Strava um Leutz anzulocken das eignet sich zwar Bestens dafür aber Strava dafür nutzen das machen nicht ma 10%. Mundpropaganda macht den weitauß  größeren Posten aus. Mein Tipp mach Dir Strava zu nutze und geb dem Trail Deinen Wunschnamen dann hat er nicht ein Allerweltsname der sich so anhört als wäre er von selbst gewachsen. Das bringt ne Menge im Unterbewusstsein der Nutzer und jeder der darüber spricht betittelt den Trail nach dem Namen den Du ihm gibst, dies fühlt sich mental nicht so undankbar an und immer mehr Leutz checken wo es her kommt. Nicht gegen die Zeit arbeiten sondern mit der Zeit. Gruß vom Kamm.


----------



## Marc555 (12. Juni 2015)

Ich finde es nach wie vor bescheiden.  Wenn man als "Fremder" auf einen Trail den Locals gegenüber nicht mal ein Hallo aus sich raus quält und alles als selbstverständlich und gottgegeben sieht.
Türlich sind die Leute die nen Trail in den Wald pflanzen immer die gearschten und ich brauch auch niemand der mir um den Hals fällt.
Es betrifft ja auch nur wenige. Bei uns zumindest. ;-)
Das soll es jetzt auch gewesen sein.
Wenn unser Babe hoffentlich bald "genehmigt" ist, trinken wir alle mal ein Radler 'zammen!
(Wehe wenn mir keiner eins ausgibt! Dann steh ich Einstieg mit der Böschungshacke.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (12. Juni 2015)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Ich finde es nach wie vor bescheiden.  Wenn man als "Fremder" auf einen Trail den Locals gegenüber nicht mal ein Hallo aus sich raus quält und alles als selbstverständlich und gottgegeben sieht.
> Türlich sind die Leute die nen Trail in den Wald pflanzen immer die gearschten und ich brauch auch niemand der mir um den Hals fällt.
> Es betrifft ja auch nur wenige. Bei uns zumindest. ;-)
> Das soll es jetzt auch gewesen sein.
> ...




Marc, falls du am neuen Trail beteiligt bist dann möchte ich dir hiermit mal Danke für die Mühe und das Engagement aussprechen.



Robbi


----------



## abi_1984 (12. Juni 2015)

Das will ich gerne unterschreiben!


----------



## Staanemer (14. Juni 2015)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Ich finde es nach wie vor bescheiden.  Wenn man als "Fremder" auf einen Trail den Locals gegenüber nicht mal ein Hallo aus sich raus quält und alles als selbstverständlich und gottgegeben sieht.
> Türlich sind die Leute die nen Trail in den Wald pflanzen immer die gearschten und ich brauch auch niemand der mir um den Hals fällt.
> Es betrifft ja auch nur wenige. Bei uns zumindest. ;-)
> Das soll es jetzt auch gewesen sein.
> ...




Sehr gut, aber bitte weiterdenken.

Dann bin ich dafür, dass die Locals Schilder um den Hals tragen, mit einer deutlichen Kennzeichnung, damit man nicht den falschen grüßt. Vorsichtshalber sage ich bisher zu jeden auf dem Trail ein nettes "Hallo".

Zugleich würde es mich wundern, wenn, bei in der Kindheit verzogenen Gehirnen, die Genehmigung eines Trails etwas an den Manieren ändert. Dazu brauch es mehr.

Das mit dem Weiterdenken ist ja so ein generelles Problem, nicht nur auf dem Trail, vor allem das Abwägen, was auf die eigene Aussage als Antwort folgen könnte.



Climax_66 schrieb:


> Dann bist Du definitiv falsch, ist auch net einfach zu finden, aber bitte keine Werbung und keine Wegbeschreibung übers Netz. Der Kamm ist nicht Mil. oder Mö. oder Frammersbach sondern der Kamm, da ist gar nix offiziell sondern  nur geduldet. Also schnappt euch im Biergarten ein "Local" der soll ihn euch zeigen. Momentan ist alles entspannt Wir alle wollen das dies so bleibt!





Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Volle Zustimmung!





Kulminator schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch



Wie aus einem Halse und patzig, wie man sie von je her kennt 

Sucht Euch doch bitte nach Gusto eine Antwort aus:

Die trotzige:
Nun gut, solang ich den Neuen nicht kenne, fahre ich den Alten weiter.

Die poetische:
Da steh ich nun, ich armer Tor, und bin so klug als wie zuvor.

die ärgerliche:
Sag mal, was glaubst Du eigentlich wer Du bist und wen Du hier vor Dir hast? Immer schön einen auf dicke Hose machen, null Ahnung, aber bloss nicht nachdenken, Trailbeschützerinstinkt? Das ist ein Forum zum Informationsaustausch, öffentlich und der Wald ist öffentlich, wenn Du einen privaten haben willst, kauf Dir ein Stück Wald und mach nen Zaun drumrum. Dann darfst Du völlig alleine Trails bauen und ballern. Zum Thema "nicht öffentlich machen": Du weisst schon, was ein PN ist?

Der sportliche Angeber:
Naja, so riesig ist der HK nun auch wieder nicht, da fährt man halt ein paar mal rauf und runter, da ist der schon irgendwo.

Der politische Hinweis:
Viele Worte, wenig Inhalt, gewürzt mit Zustimmung der Genossen, dabei gemeinsam völlig an der Fragestellung vorbei. Mal über eine politische Karriere nachgedacht? Die AFD braucht dringend Vorbilder zum Thema "Zusammenhalt".

die verständnisvolle:
Oh, Du, danke für Deinen Hinweis, finde ich ja voll lieb von Euch, dass Ihr Euch so einig seid und finde es total gut, dass Ihr Euch für Eure Wege mit ganzem Herzen einsetzt.

die analytische:
Ok, also im Grunde wieder mal reiner Egoismus. Wenn die Strecke möglichst Wenige kennen, dann wird sie möglichst wenig genutzt. Dann habt Ihr Spass und das Gefühl, etwas besonders zu machen, was nicht jeder kann. Hormonelle Selbstbefriedigung über eine selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung. Reicht das nicht mehr, gibt es die nächste Strecke. So wie die letzen drei mal vorher...Kindergarten.

die realistische:
Wenn möglichst wenige die Strecke benutzen, dann wird sie geduldet und vielleicht genehmigt? Und wenn sie dann genehmigt ist, dann fahren zuviele, dann wird sie wieder anstössig und gesperrt? Nun, was bringt dann eine Genehmigung, ist doch der Gleiche Vorgang wie immer.

die neunmalkluge:
Danke, ich habe ihn gefunden!


So, jetzt dürft Ihr auf mich losgehen.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (14. Juni 2015)

Sehr gut geschrieben.
Der beste Part ist der "analytische"
Diese local Nummer stinkt zum Himmel.


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Marc555 (14. Juni 2015)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Marc, falls du am neuen Trail beteiligt bist dann möchte ich dir hiermit mal Danke für die Mühe und das Engagement aussprechen.
> 
> 
> 
> Robbi


----------



## Marc555 (14. Juni 2015)

Bin ich nicht. Nicht meine Baustellen.

Ich hätte es dir fast abgenommen.  Fast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (14. Juni 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Sehr gut, aber bitte weiterdenken.
> 
> Dann bin ich dafür, dass die Locals Schilder um den Hals tragen, mit einer deutlichen Kennzeichnung, damit man nicht den falschen grüßt. Vorsichtshalber sage ich bisher zu jeden auf dem Trail ein nettes "Hallo".
> 
> ...



Für die Zeit, die du gebraucht hast um dir die Schei**e auszudenken, hättest du mal besser ne Schaufel in die Hand genommen. Von deinem Gelabber schaufelt sich kein Anlieger.
Geh Radfahren. An der Küste.


----------



## Staanemer (14. Juni 2015)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Für die Zeit, die du gebraucht hast um dir die Schei**e auszudenken, hättest du mal besser ne Schaufel in die Hand genommen. Von deinem Gelabber schaufelt sich kein Anlieger.
> Geh Radfahren. An der Küste.



Da ist es wieder: das Tellerrand-Problem. Kombiniert mit dem Üblichem "von sich auf andere schliessen". Bisserl mehr Mühe musst Du Dir schon geben. 

Auch wenn sich mir der Zusammenhang zwischen meinem "Gelaber" und Deiner "Schaufelkritik" nicht so richtig erschliesst, und ich auch nicht verstehe, warum Du so aggressiv reagierst, hier mal ein paar Infos für Dich:

Bub, ich hab schon Trails gebaut, da bist Du noch mit nem Dreirad um nen Christbaum gefahren. (Selten hat dieser Spruch so gut gepasst)
Mit absoluter Sicherheit bist Du mit Deinem Hobel mindestens über einen von diesen nicht nur ein Mal geradelt.

Und nein, ich sage nicht welche. Das bleibt geheim...für meinen persönlichen Egoismus.


----------



## Marc555 (15. Juni 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Da ist es wieder: das Tellerrand-Problem. Kombiniert mit dem Üblichem "von sich auf andere schliessen". Bisserl mehr Mühe musst Du Dir schon geben.
> 
> Auch wenn sich mir der Zusammenhang zwischen meinem "Gelaber" und Deiner "Schaufelkritik" nicht so richtig erschliesst, und ich auch nicht verstehe, warum Du so aggressiv reagierst, hier mal ein paar Infos für Dich:
> 
> ...


Wenn du meinst....
dann wäre ja alles geklärt. 

Ach ja mit "Bub"  fühle ich mich echt geschmeichelt.


----------



## Marc555 (15. Juni 2015)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Sehr gut geschrieben.
> Der beste Part ist der "analytische"
> Diese local Nummer stinkt zum Himmel.
> 
> ...


Bedenke mal bitte das es ohne die stinkenden locals kein Trail geben würde die unter deinen Baron passen.

PS: Wenn dir Teile eines Trails nicht gefallen (z.b. der eine Drop am HK), dann finde dich doch einfach mal zu einer Buddelsession ein. Wer mitbaut kann auch mitbestimmen. Wer nicht mitbaut hat gefälligst die Klappe zu halten und zu fahren was da ist. Oder die "alten Trails" von deinem "Gefällt mir"-Buddy.


----------



## El-Pistolero (15. Juni 2015)

Also ich persönlich würde mich ja als Trail-bauer darüber freuen wenn viele Leute "meinen" Trail nutzen und vor allem sehr viel Spaß dabei haben .
Außerdem gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass plötzlich 100 Downhill-kiddies angerannt kommen und alles zerstören, nur weil hier die Örtlichkeit bekannt gegeben wird.
Und beschweren über die Trails tut sich sicherlich niemand... Im Gegenteil, denke das jeder den Trail richtig geil findet.

Ist aber nur meine Meinung dazu


----------



## Marc555 (15. Juni 2015)

Etwas aus dem Zusammenhang,  aber schau dir mal die DH am Feldberg an. Gestern eröffnet, heute Grundsanierung.
Das waren 100 DH "Kiddies".

Das bekommst du in locker in 2 Wochen auf einem (gut besuchten) Trail hin.

Es soll Leute geben die sich über Streckenelemente pikieren statt ihre Fahrtechnik anzupassen. 
Mal von ganz unüberlegten Bauten, die eher einem Suizidversuch gleichen, abzusehen.


----------



## El-Pistolero (15. Juni 2015)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Etwas aus dem Zusammenhang,  aber schau dir mal die DH am Feldberg an. Gestern eröffnet, heute Grundsanierung.
> Das waren 100 DH "Kiddies".
> 
> Das bekommst du in locker in 2 Wochen auf einem (gut besuchten) Trail hin.
> ...


Gut... aber da wurde auch ganz breit überall Werbung gemacht. Ist ja doch was anderes, wie wenn man hier in den Thread den Ort des Trails preisgibt. (Ich spreche nicht für mich, habe den Trail auch so gefunden  )
Und Leute die sich über eine gebaute Strecke, die man umsonst befahren kann noch pikieren sind sowieso bekloppt und muss man halt labern lassen....


----------



## Staanemer (15. Juni 2015)

El-Pistolero schrieb:


> Gut... aber da wurde auch ganz breit überall Werbung gemacht. Ist ja doch was anderes, wie wenn man hier in den Thread den Ort des Trails preisgibt. (Ich spreche nicht für mich, habe den Trail auch so gefunden  )
> Und Leute die sich über eine gebaute Strecke, die man umsonst befahren kann noch pikieren sind sowieso bekloppt und muss man halt labern lassen....




Nö, da hat er recht. So viele Fahrer waren nicht da, genaunehmen war da überhaupt nix los, der Trail zeitweise wie leergefegt.

Allerdings wurde mehrfach darauf hingewiesen, und das hat man gut gesehen, dass der Boden dort sehr lose ist. Anlieger und Kicker sind teilweise noch nicht eingefahren / gefestigt, von daher schon wieder platt gefahren. Staub und Sand auf der ganzen Strecke. Dazu das trockene Wetter, klar, da wird eine Grundsanierung schnell fällig.



Marc555 schrieb:


> Bedenke mal bitte das es ohne die stinkenden locals kein Trail geben würde die unter deinen Baron passen.
> 
> PS: Wenn dir Teile eines Trails nicht gefallen (z.b. der eine Drop am HK), dann finde dich doch einfach mal zu einer Buddelsession ein. Wer mitbaut kann auch mitbestimmen. Wer nicht mitbaut hat gefälligst die Klappe zu halten und zu fahren was da ist. Oder die "alten Trails" von deinem "Gefällt mir"-Buddy.



Er meint nicht, dass die Locals stinken oder das Problem sind. Weiterdenken..., naja...Wiederhohlung fruchtet ja nicht.
Aber das Gespräch mit Dir ist leider wenig konstruktiv, geht immer mehr in Richtung unlogisch und Beleidigung.
Von daher lassen wir es jetzt mal gut sein.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (15. Juni 2015)

@marc
Lieber Marc du solltest weniger Energie in Diskussionen investieren(bzw. du kannst gar nicht diskutieren ohne beleidigend zu sein) und mehr in frustrationsbeweltigung.
Mit solch einer Person kann man nicht etwas auf die Beine stellen.
Man kann nicht verhindern das fremde da lang kommen. Und so begehrlich ist der HK auch nicht. Wenn du deine eigene Strecke haben willst stecke es ab, Gründe ein Verein und pachte stück Wald vom Besitzer.
Bis dahin entspanne dich. Das ihr euere Zeit geopfert habt ist mehr als selbstlos und lobenswert. 

Ich wollte auch mal buddeln aber es wurde mir davon abgeraten. 
Erst soll man nix am HK anfassen und dann auf einmal steht neuer Streckenabschnitt da. Letztens wieder nur geduldet.

Schade eigentlich.





MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Marc555 (15. Juni 2015)

Wir können uns gerne mal zusammensetzen und mal Licht ins Dunkle bringen.
Deine Infos kratzen gerade mal auf der Oberfläche. 

PSoch doch ich kann diskutieren.  Wenn ich will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (15. Juni 2015)

Klärt doch bitte mal einer die Kasper auf, das der Marc555 von einem ganz anderen Berg redet als vom HK. Voll ein auf ganz schlau machen und nicht ma wissen das der besagte Trail 25km weg ist vom Kamm.  Ich wollt ja nix mehr sagen aber so ein "geht gar nicht Local vom HK" der sein Hausberg liebt und mit jedem Ast per Du ist, kann diese Unwissenheit nicht länger ertragen.


----------



## Marc555 (15. Juni 2015)

@jaimewolf3060
Einfach buddeln ist auch nicht. Es wird schon ein Grund gehabt haben das man dir vom Schaufeln abgeraten hat. Haste mal nachgefragt?
@Climax_66 
Steht doch deutlich im Text. Man muss es nur lesen wollen. Aber um das Eigentliche geht es hier manchen gar nicht mehr.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (15. Juni 2015)

@marc
Das war in 2014.
Man hat mir nur gesagt das der Förster wohl Stress schiebt weil paar wilde sich nicht benehmen konnten. So vollpanzer Ritter mit DH radl...
Ich wollte schon mit jemanden buddeln der Jahre lang am HK fährt. 
Aber dann habe ich es sein lassen. Ohne Absprache wild im Wald bauen ist nicht mein Ding da es immer hin jemanden gehört!
Ich bin der erste der für gemeinsame Aktionen zu haben ist. Holz vom EU Paletten kann ich jederzeit organisieren.
Und ob ich am So 3h rumeiere mit radl oder buddeln ist mir Schnuppe. 
Da ich ned so viele Leute kenne schließe ich mich gerne an.


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Marc555 (15. Juni 2015)

Wie gesagt HK ist nicht meine Baustelle.
Bitte die entsprechenden Leute per PN ansprechen.


----------



## Kulminator (15. Juni 2015)

Amüsante Konversation...

Ede, Kombi: Sa steht?!? Am bekannten Ort zu früher Stunde? Schweres Gerät.


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Juni 2015)

Samstag steht. Schweres Gerät, hängt noch davon ab ob die Gabel und Dämpfer vom Service schon zurück sind.


----------



## Kulminator (15. Juni 2015)

Positiv denken...


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Juni 2015)

Aber immer, mei Liewwa!
Ist ja erst Montag.


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte dem Kombi, schon mitgeteilt das ich Samstag arbeiten muss, und nur am Sonntag könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (16. Juni 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich hatte dem Kombi, schon mitgeteilt das ich Samstag arbeiten muss, und nur am Sonntag könnte.


Das wusste ich nicht. Wie machen wir das jetzt ?!?


----------



## Kulminator (16. Juni 2015)

Kombi, lässt dich die Kombinatschefin Sonntag raus? Dann könnten wir auf Sonntag ausweichen ?!?


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Juni 2015)

Negativ, die Kombinatschefin hat am Sonntag zu einer Familienfeier eingeladen.
Ich bin der Küchenbulle.


----------



## Kulminator (16. Juni 2015)

Blöde Sache nun. Wettertechnisch wirds Samstag nich so dolle. Weiss jetzt noch nicht. Fahr jetzt morgen erst mal nach ER und N und schau mir dann die Lage fürs WE an...


----------



## Fr.th.13 (16. Juni 2015)

komisch, hier melden sich leuts zu wort, die ich hier noch net auf dem schirm hatte und sich tierisch über einige, hier aus dem forum unbegründet aufregen....! 
marc555, las dich net von so newbies ärgern... bringt nix !   
Es gibt nix schöneres, als wenn du mitbekommst wie fremde an deinem trail einfach und ganz selbstvertändlich die sprünge und anlieger umbauen.... !
da geht einem der Klappspaten in der hand auf ....!

PS: Fremde trails niemals eigenmächtig umbauen(man könnte zähne verlieren) !
	  wenn einem die strecke nicht gefällt - in ruhe lassen und sich einen andern trail
	  suchen oder in einem anderm gebiet selber bauen !!!


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Juni 2015)

S'kütt wie's kütt.
Ich kann mirs nicht aussuchen.
Diese Woche Mega-Schaff, Workshopwoche und es werden wieder mal ein paar Zehntausend EBIT-Beitrag von mir erwartet.
Freitag Abend bin ich busy, Samstag sollte ich für Sonntag einholen, dann Biken. Sonntag bin ich Küchenbulle.
Wetter > wie es eben kommt, kann ich mir nicht aussuchen.
Mein Arbeitskollege hat für Samstag auch schon abgesagt, der hat Muskelkater und will morgen noch den JP Morgan Lauf mitmachen.
Ich fahre auch alleine, kein Problem. Fahre ja z.Zt. viel zur Arbeit.
Schwarzer Bock z.Zt. noch out of order, die Gabel ist noch nicht avisiert.

Stell mir nix an in Franggen! Berch is ja scho rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (17. Juni 2015)

Stimmt.. Berch is rum, aber der Entlas ist offen. Deine Kollegen wollen eben verpflegt werden...


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. Juni 2015)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Kombi, lässt dich die Kombinatschefin Sonntag raus? Dann könnten wir auf Sonntag ausweichen ?!?



Vielen Dank Kulmi, das Du von Samstag auf Sonntag ändern wolltest.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (17. Juni 2015)

@Fr.th.13
Da springt der nächste in die Bresche!

Was für eine Aussage!
"man könnte Zähne verlieren"

Hörst du dir auch mal selber zu? Bitte etwas Ernsthaftigkeit.


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Fr.th.13 (17. Juni 2015)

*jaimewolf3060 *
*nee net falsch verstehen.....*
_aber ich springe auf des thema sehr gut an, weil ich auch schon miterlebt hab wie sich einige eigenmächtig über ansagen a'la' bau verbot hinwegsetzten u. ganz selbst verständlich ihre eigene interpretation eines dirtparkurs umbauen, da ist kein lokal streckenbauer glücklich darüber, schon gar net wenn aufeinmal 10 lines entstehen und es ausschaut wie auf einer müllkippe !!_


----------



## Fr.th.13 (17. Juni 2015)

ps: zähne verlieren - man weis nie wer sein gegenüber ist, dem man auf seinem selbstgebauten trail "gespisst hat"(eigenmächtig den trail umgebaut).


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (17. Juni 2015)

@Fr.th.13
Ich hab schon deine Aussage richtig verstanden.
Ich wollte nur sehen wie du auf mein Kommentar reagierst. ☺️
Natürlich soll man nicht auf fremden Trails bauen!
Genug sinnlos Diskussionen.


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Fr.th.13 (18. Juni 2015)

reizen ... wie beim skat ? lol
häng dich einfach mal an die lokals vor ort dran !!
ZB: Haltebucht B8...
trotz hitziger debate ist man nicht gegenüber neuzugänge verschlossen und freud sich über jeden, der sich gerne, zum gemeinsamen endurobiken anschließt.


----------



## Kulminator (18. Juni 2015)

für Samstag gefällt mir die Wettervorhersage überhaupt nicht. Und ohne Kombi werden wir den Weg nicht finden. Ergo: Frammersbach lassen wir an diesem Wochenende. Hoffe, wir finden noch einen anderen Termin...


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Juni 2015)

Ich könnte Dir ja für Deinen Garmin den Track schicken.
Reinladen und gut ist.
Wetter am Samstag: nehme ich keine Rücksicht.
Ich bin heute morgen um 550 bei ganz leichtem Getröppel losgefahren, in Staanem hat angefangen zu pladdern, da habe ich mir die Jacke angezogen / regenhose war schon an. Und auf der Arbeit habe ich dann meine Schuhe ausleeren können. Egal, das Rad ist ja rostfrei.


----------



## Kulminator (19. Juni 2015)

bin irgendwie zu dabbig für das Garminzeugs. Musste mir mal eine längere Einweisung geben.
So wie es aussieht habe ich maximal die Hoffnung auf kurze Regenlücken - also geht nur ganz kurzfristig was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damn_the_stinky (22. Juni 2015)

Nachdem ihr euch hier ohne auch nur den Hauch einer Ahnung gehabt zu haben sinnfrei zerfleischt hab,sag ich jetz doch mal was dazu. Ich wollte mich ja eigentlich raus halten.
Wir, die stinkenden locals, sind seit ca. 2002/3 am HK unterwegs. Locals deshalb,weil wir DIREKT am Berg wohnen, nicht wie mancher hier 20 km weiter weg. Wir haben uns immer gut mit dem Förster verstanden und sind, um den Frieden im Wald zu wahren, nur unter der Woche bzw. Früh morgens am WE am HK gefahren. Hat super geklappt. Buddeleien für unsere DH Rüben haben wir mit'm Förster angesprochen. Bis zu dem Tag, als eine hier bestimmte Gruppe von außerhalb einen Trail mit dem wohlklingenden Namen "Secret Trail" mitten durch den Bestand gehackt hat. Auch hier erstma kein Problem, da die Leute, die am HK gefahren sind, an einer Hand abzuzählen und die Einstiege gut getarnt waren.
Dank dieses internetzes und gps-
Datentracker hat sich das in kürzester Zeit geändert und die Zahl der Biker am Kamm ist explodiert. (Um realistisch zu bleiben: niemand von uns hier hat Zeit, am WE auf gut Glück und Hörensagen iwo hin zu fahren um einen evtl hier iwo vorhandenen Trail zu suchen,der am rund da gar nicht is -> schön das es gps gibt!)
Daraufhin gab es dann einige unschöne Begegnungen zwischen Forst und uneinsichtigen bikern, von Wortgefechten bis hin zu gewaltandrohung. Danach hatte der Forst auch keinen Bock mehr. Wer bekommts ab? Klar! die stinkenden locals! Die wohnen da ja! Da sich eine Hand voll  stinkender locals aber nicht das fahren auf nem schönen Trail vor der eigenen Haustür verbieten lassen wollten,haben sie mit der Stadt und dem Forst ewigkeiten rumgezackert, um eine Alternative zum mittlerweile platt gemachten,da illegalen, Secret Trail zu erhalten. Natürlich vollkommen selbstlos und nur für die anderen Biker! (Achtung,sarkasmus!)
Wenn also einer der sich hier aufblasenden Herren ebenfalls etwas für eine legale und für alle Parteien zufriedenstellende Lösung getan hat,so darf er sich gerne weiter aufblasen. Falls nicht, möge er schweigen und den Trail so hinnehmen, wie er geschaffen wurde. Das gehört sich so, das gebietet der gegenseitige Respekt vor der Arbeit des anderen. Marc weis hier von was er redet,der hat an seinem Berg einen ähnlichen Kampf mit den Behörden.
Und wenn niemand mit den Behörden kämpft, rückt in Zukunft die schwadron in den Wald aus um jedes zweite mal festzustellen, das die trails kaputt gemacht wurden. 
Nur wer baut die nach dem vierten und fünften Fiasko wieder auf?
Um abschließend noch was zum Verlauf des neuen trails zu sagen: wir haben getan,was wir konnten. Der Forst hat uns einen Korridor im Wald vorgegeben, der nicht verlassen werden darf. Daher der manchmal enge und steile Verlauf. Seht es als challenge, man wächst mit seinen Aufgaben!


Ride on!
Seb


----------



## damn_the_stinky (22. Juni 2015)

Und noch was: der dh in sailauf ist kaputt. Hösbach auch. Und es gibt noch eine Million andere trails, die platt gemacht wurden, nachdem die Nutzung zu sehr zugenommen hat. In jedem Fall waren es die stinkigen locals,die sich erst mal die Stunden um die Ohren gekloppt haben und die dann, nachdem Gott und die Welt Spaß ohne Rücksicht auf ihren trails hatten, plötzlich ganz ohne da standen. Gott und die Welt fährt dann jetz eben woanders, die locals nirgendwo mehr. Ich muss  der Vollständigkeit halber zugeben, dass ich sowas früher auch mal gemacht hab. Heute bin ich schlauer, also lasst euch bitte erleuchten und nehmt Rücksicht! Der beste Weg wäre, vor der eigenen Haustüre entsprechende Grundlagen zu schaffen. Is mit ein bisschen langen Atem und Fingerspitzengefühl zu machen!


----------



## Kulminator (22. Juni 2015)

Danke für den Post,  Seb. Keine Ahnung, weshalb sich ausgerechnet hier Leutchen zu solchen Themen outen. Und dann sinds noch die, die eigentlich nie mit uns Wölfen fahren. Das versteh mal einer...

Und by the way: Der Trail ist mega...


----------



## Mtb Ede (23. Juni 2015)

Wir sind seit 1990 regelmäßig am HK unterwegs, da waren einige hier noch nicht mal geboren. Trotzdem führen wir uns nicht als Hüter des HK auf.

Der sogenannte Secret Trail hatte den HK um ein vielfaches aufgewertet und hoffentlich allen Bikern in den letzten Jahren viel Spaß gemacht. 
Er hat den neuen Trail erst möglich gemacht...


----------



## damn_the_stinky (23. Juni 2015)

Er hat den Neuen nicht erst möglich gemacht. Er hat ihn nötig gemacht. Kannst mir gerne glauben, dass ich nichts gegen den Erhalt des ST gehabt hätte,allein der arbeitsersparnis wegen.
Das war jetz mein letzter Post hier, ich hoffe, ihr habt alle trotzdem Spaß auf dem fiesen Neuen. 

Ride on!

Seb


----------



## Fr.th.13 (23. Juni 2015)

fettes lob noch mal, der trail is fett !


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Juni 2015)

Taunus ab Hohemark zum Feierabend mit 3 Kollegen 
Alten Bekannten wiedergetroffen 
Bodenverhältnisse sehr gut, wir habens schön fliegen lassen


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Juni 2015)

Es war ein Bombenwetter...


----------



## kreisbremser (26. Juni 2015)

schade, da haben wir uns wohl verpasst. war mit ein paar leuten ab hohemark, über sandplacken aufm Feldberg.
schönes Wochenende wünsch ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshoxrevel (26. Juni 2015)

sonntag jemand lust auf mil?


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (27. Juni 2015)

Hi
Ist der Start der neuen Strecke da hinter dem Turm?


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Juni 2015)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> sonntag jemand lust auf mil?


Sorry, schon verplant.


----------



## migges (28. Juni 2015)

Grad bei den Frankfurtern gesehen,das ist schon Hart.
Aufpassen heute rund um den Feldi.
Der Forst ist zusammen mit der Polizei unterwegs und verteilt Strafzettel.
Mich hatte gerade noch ein Biker gewarnt. 
Er wird wohl nen Ticket über 400€ bekommen laut Forst.
Angeblich wegen dem befahren nicht erdfester Wege.
Traurig das ganze!!!!


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Juni 2015)

Mannmannmann...und wer verwarnt mal die Griechen?
Das nenne ich "fehlgeleitete deutsche Bürokratie"

Wir waren gottseidank nur im Spessart unterwegs. Da benehmen sich alle Parteien - meistens zumindest.


----------



## migges (28. Juni 2015)

Ja hier bei uns (Hufeisen/Birkenhainer)ist alles im Grünen Bereich.Hab grad nochmal bei den Frankfurte`n Reingeschaut,der Forst hat sowas wohl für öfter Angekündigtda machts kein Spass mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (28. Juni 2015)

Heute mal häufiger als sonst den HK rauf und runter...


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Juni 2015)

1200hm genau und 54km waren auf meiner Uhr 

Der TS ist tot.


----------



## Kulminator (28. Juni 2015)

Ede, Kombi, Respekt. Marmolata ... wir sind bereit ....


----------



## Kulminator (29. Juni 2015)

Geht nochwas unter der Woche?!?


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Juni 2015)

Vllt. mal Donnerstag Nightride!?
Bin morgen unterwegs, melde mich noch mal dazu.


----------



## Marc555 (29. Juni 2015)

migges schrieb:


> Grad bei den Frankfurtern gesehen,das ist schon Hart.
> Aufpassen heute rund um den Feldi.
> Der Forst ist zusammen mit der Polizei unterwegs und verteilt Strafzettel.
> Mich hatte gerade noch ein Biker gewarnt.
> ...


Vor allem weil sich zu dem Zeitpunkt auf der anderen Seite irgend ein Vollidiot an dem legalen Trail zu schaffen gemacht hat. Jetzt ist er erstmal gesperrt.
Danke für nichts.
Diese Penner.


----------



## Marc555 (29. Juni 2015)

migges schrieb:


> Ja hier bei uns (Hufeisen/Birkenhainer)ist alles im Grünen Bereich.Hab grad nochmal bei den Frankfurte`n Reingeschaut,der Forst hat sowas wohl für öfter Angekündigtda machts kein Spass mehr.


Hufeisen kann ich leider so nicht unterschreiben. 

555


----------



## Kulminator (30. Juni 2015)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Hufeisen kann ich leider so nicht unterschreiben.
> 
> 555



Was geht bei euch nun am HS?


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. Juni 2015)

DO NR wäre möglich, heute auch


----------



## Kulminator (30. Juni 2015)

DO NR passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (30. Juni 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> DO NR wäre möglich, heute auch


Grade nach Hause gekommen, war auf DR. A3 war schön voll und schön heiss.
Jetzt dringend den Garten wässern, da hats heute reingebrutzelt.
Kugellager fürs Laufrad sind schon da....
DO NR würde ich jetzt mal auch bestätigen. Vorschlag B8 ab 1830?


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. Juni 2015)

DO 1830 B8 ist o.k.


----------



## Climax_66 (30. Juni 2015)

Schöner Litville Clip , der wird euch gefallen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. Juni 2015)

uiuiui...ab 1:30...das is nix für den Vadder, sonst aber goil!


----------



## Kulminator (30. Juni 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> DO 1830 B8 ist o.k.



Passt perfekt


----------



## Kulminator (30. Juni 2015)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Schöner Litville Clip , der wird euch gefallen.


Der Junge hats echt drauf


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Juli 2015)

Mr. Magic Fingers:

Endlich habe ich ein (selbstgefeiltes) Tool zum Auspressen der Lager in der Easton Havoc Hub











Ferddisch


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. Juli 2015)

Größten Dank und Anerkennung!


----------



## rockshoxrevel (1. Juli 2015)

würde mich morgen 18.30 an der b8 einklinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Juli 2015)

Bringe, wie die Sache aussieht noch einen Bike Novizen zum NR mit. Power hat er.

Dann, noch eine Erkenntnis: Leichtbau kann gefährlich sein.







Die Felge vom Hardtail. Am Montag irgendetwas runtergedropt, dann hatte die Felge einen LEICHTEN Schlag, so 3mm. Also nach Hause getreten, gestern die Reifen runter gemacht, als ich heute das Teil in die Hand nahm um es zum zentrieren beim Laufradbauer meines Vertrauens zu bringen: Riesen-Achter, wie von Geisterhand.
Der Meister zog mit vielsagendem Blick das Felgendichtband ab: zum Vorschein kam die Chipslette, die Felge ist auf vollem Umfang gerissen.
Das hätte auch ins Auge gehen können...


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (2. Juli 2015)

Das ist mal krass. 
Wie geht so was?


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## rockshoxrevel (2. Juli 2015)

kurze frage nur um sicherzugehen: nightride findet trotz der temperatur statt?


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Juli 2015)

Habe meinem Kollegen signalisiert dass es stattfindet. Ja,es ist brutal heiss


----------



## rockshoxrevel (2. Juli 2015)

gut dann bis nachher


----------



## Kulminator (3. Juli 2015)

Gestern alle noch gut nach Hause gekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Juli 2015)

Ja. Per WhatsApp ein Lebenszeichen vom Ede bekommen.

Leute, die Hitze macht mir ordentlich zu schaffen.
Habe mir heute den Fuss aufgescheuert, weiss im MOment noch nicht ob ich morgen biken willen oder kann.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (3. Juli 2015)

bin morgen denke mit dem bagui in miltenberg ab 10 uhr anzutreffen^^ is ja auchnet wärmer als gestern


----------



## Climax_66 (4. Juli 2015)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> bin morgen denke mit dem bagui in miltenberg ab 10 uhr anzutreffen^^ is ja auchnet wärmer als gestern


War 9.50 Uhr auch da aber kein gesehen. Erst gings aber dann so ab 900hm wurde es unangenehm und es war definitiv wärmer als Do. aufm Kamm.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (4. Juli 2015)

wir haben morgends kurzfristig umdisponiert, da es um 9 uhr schon 30grad hatte und hier keine rückmeldung im forum war, dass jemand in mil mitfahren würde. waren daher nochmal am kamm für ein paar auf- und abfahrten, war dann 37grad als wir fertig waren..... und ja es war viel wärmer als do abend.


----------



## Climax_66 (4. Juli 2015)

Nicht schlimm Kamm ist auch geil! War ja nicht alleine Strava war dabei


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. Juli 2015)

Laut Trainingsplan muß ich morgen im GA Tempo 4,5 Std flach fahren...


----------



## aeronautic (4. Juli 2015)

Ich war heute Morgen schon um 7 Uhr in MIL am Start - war aber das erste Mal überhaupt da und wollte das erstmal für mich checken (will ja niemanden ausbremsen). 
Hat super Spaß gemacht, ich hab's bei den Temperaturen aber auch als echt anstrengend empfunden. 
10 Uhr bin ich schon durch gewesen, hab aber noch ein paar Bikes bei den Tennisplätzen gesehen.


----------



## Kulminator (4. Juli 2015)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> wir haben morgends kurzfristig umdisponiert, da es um 9 uhr schon 30grad hatte und hier keine rückmeldung im forum war, dass jemand in mil mitfahren würde. waren daher nochmal am kamm für ein paar auf- und abfahrten, war dann 37grad als wir fertig waren..... und ja es war viel wärmer als do abend.



da hätten wir uns ja fast getroffen. Ich war in aller Frühe am Kamm und bin alle namhaften Abfahrten runter. Bis zur Mittagszeit war ich zurück in HU.
Bin mal gespannt, ob sich die beiden Jungs melden, die demnächst mal bei uns mitfahren wollen?


----------



## Kulminator (4. Juli 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Laut Trainingsplan muß ich morgen im GA Tempo 4,5 Std flach fahren...


na viel Spass dabei


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. Juli 2015)

...wie, Du kommst nicht mit ?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Juli 2015)

Wann, was morgen?
Wenn es nicht 4 1/2 h werden ists mir auch recht.
Sag mal an, ggfs. Hohe Warte?

Achja, die Chipslette ist wieder repariert, sehr kulant der Kollege


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. Juli 2015)

O.k. Hohe Warte ab 1300 in S
Komm halt erst um nulldreihundert heim...


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Juli 2015)

Sollte klappen


----------



## Kulminator (5. Juli 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> O.k. Hohe Warte ab 1300 in S
> Komm halt erst um nulldreihundert heim...


HW heute nachmittag? Ggf auf 4 Rädern.


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Juli 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> O.k. Hohe Warte ab 1300 in S
> Komm halt erst um nulldreihundert heim...


Ggfs., überleg Dirs noch mal, können wir auch doe Mö1 fahren. Da hat es mehr Wald.


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Juli 2015)

Oder mal Sulzbach...? Mö ist aber immer gut , mir egal.


----------



## Kulminator (5. Juli 2015)

Bingo. Hinterachse läuft rauh... Kombi, hättest du die Woche mal Zeit?


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Juli 2015)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Bingo. Hinterachse läuft rauh... Kombi, hättest du die Woche mal Zeit?


Ja, habe ja auch alles da. Montag ist gut, so ab 1900. Dienstag eher schwierig, Mittwoch geht auch.



Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Oder mal Sulzbach...? Mö ist aber immer gut , mir egal.



Bis nachher, mach Dich & Bike reisefertig, wir können es hinten reinwerfen.


----------



## Kulminator (5. Juli 2015)

Kombi, Montag bin ich um 1900 bei dir. Es reicht ja, nur das Hinterrad mitzubringen?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Juli 2015)

Ja, HR reicht. Mehr Platz habe ich ja auch nicht mehr im Keller.

Heute: 34-39 Grad plus kühler Brunnen auf der Mö1


----------



## Deleted 352354 (5. Juli 2015)

Hi jungs, 
Ich bin seit ca. 1 Jahr Biker.
Mit den Jungs wo ich sonst so fahre haben "fast" nie zeit 
Und deshalb suche ich jetzt auf dem weg paar Leute wo ich vielleicht mal mitfahren kann. 

Freue mich über eine Antwort. 

Und kühlen Kopf behalten bei den tagen sehr wichtig


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Juli 2015)

Heute Hitzeschlacht in Mömlingen, wir decken jetzt den Temperaturbereich von - 5 bis + 39 Grad ab, falls sich beim AlpX schnell mal das Wetter ändern sollte...


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Juli 2015)

kilianovich schrieb:


> Hi jungs,
> Ich bin seit ca. 1 Jahr Biker.
> Mit den Jungs wo ich sonst so fahre haben "fast" nie zeit
> Und deshalb suche ich jetzt auf dem weg paar Leute wo ich vielleicht mal mitfahren kann.
> ...



Servus, Immer mal hier in den Thread reinschaun, meist haben wir Samstags und / oder Sonntags eine Runde auf dem Plan. Start meistens um die Mittagszeit.
Vorspessart (meist flowig), aber auch Frammersbach (flowig mit mehr km und hm), Miltenberg (weniger km dafür mehr hm/tm) und und und


----------



## Deleted 352354 (5. Juli 2015)

Hey Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 

Heißt ich komme dann einfach zu dem Treffpunkt? 

Was Fahrt ihr denn so?

Ich fahre eher Touren mit paar höhenmeter.
Also Hahnenkamm, Taunus  aber auch Flachland.

Fahrt ihr sowas?


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Juli 2015)

Als Standard, würde ich mal sagen, hat sich mittlerweile etabliert: 30-60km max., 600 bis 1200hm, lieber runter als hoch, also die Abfahrt darf ruhig technisch/anpruchsvoll sein. Allmountain mit Hang zum Enduro. HK, TS...ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (6. Juli 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 401951 Heute Hitzeschlacht in Mömlingen, wir decken jetzt den Temperaturbereich von - 5 bis + 39 Grad ab, falls sich beim AlpX schnell mal das Wetter ändern sollte...


Passt wieder gut ... Meins ist noch Presswurst...


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (6. Juli 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 401951 Heute Hitzeschlacht in Mömlingen, wir decken jetzt den Temperaturbereich von - 5 bis + 39 Grad ab, falls sich beim AlpX schnell mal das Wetter ändern sollte...



Schaut gut aus.
Wo habt ihr den Druck machen lassen?
Ist das beflockt oder mit Faden?


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Juli 2015)

Ist gedruckt, bei Owayo


----------



## Drahtesel_ (6. Juli 2015)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, ob sich die beiden Jungs melden, die demnächst mal bei uns mitfahren wollen?



Dann heb ich mal die Hand.
Muss nur, wie immer, terminlich passen


----------



## Kulminator (6. Juli 2015)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Dann heb ich mal die Hand.
> Muss nur, wie immer, terminlich passen


Löblich löblich... Wir sind nun erst in den Dolomiten, aber dann ...


----------



## rockshoxrevel (6. Juli 2015)

DO wieder nightride?


----------



## Marc555 (6. Juli 2015)

Bis wir grünes Licht haben wird natürlich nicht gebaut bzw. in Stand gehalten. Was die meisten jedoch nicht davon abhält weiter zu fahren.
Deshalb liegt in unregelmäßiger Regelmäßigkeit Stock und Stein auf dem Trail bzw. Anlieger und Trassen werden zerpflückt. 
Wir warten jetzt einfach ab und nehmen dann den Bagger! 

555


----------



## Kulminator (7. Juli 2015)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> DO wieder nightride?


Negativ...


----------



## Kulminator (8. Juli 2015)

Letzte Feinjustierung am 601 vorgenommen . läuft erste Sahne. Es kann losgehen ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Juli 2015)

Habe noch ein Issue mit dem HR.
hoffentlich morgen gelöst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (9. Juli 2015)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> DO wieder nightride?


Ich werde wohl eine Runde radeln.


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Juli 2015)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Habe noch ein Issue mit dem HR.
> hoffentlich morgen gelöst.


LR ist wieder in meinen Händen, jetzt auf zur Re-Montage und kurzer Test.


----------



## Kulminator (9. Juli 2015)

Jungs, war eben auf der GoAlps Seite. Ede hat recht. Unser Guide ist ein Tier. Über ihn steht folgendes: " Jörg ist der Ironman unter unseren Guides ". Was soll das nächste Woche nur werden?


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Juli 2015)

Tja, wir sind die Besten der Besten der Besten, Sir!!!!

Na, wird schon werden, er wird warten müssen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. Juli 2015)

...seine Alpencrosse ähneln ein wenig der Navy Seal Ausbildung...

Kombi, was macht die Omma...?


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Juli 2015)

Omma fährt wieder, HR hat 4 neue Speichen bekommen, ein Speichennippel war festgefressen und wurde getauscht, Zentrierung neu, perfekte Speichenspannung abgedrückt, Felgenband eingeklebt. Kasette sauber gemacht und druff demit.
Bereifung hat mir gestern zwischen 1930 und 2100 noch große Sorgen bereitet. Es ist mir mehrfach nicht gelungen die HansDampf sauber aufzuziehen, die Schlappen schnappen einfach nicht komplott auf das Felgenhorn der ZTR Felge auf. Herrgotthimmisakramentnochemolscheissglumpsverreckts. Habe jetzt die Entscheidung getroffen, auf Maxxis zu fahren. Wenn schon das Tier guided, dann will ich wenigstens auf Panzerrollen fahren.

Dann habe ich mir noch mal den schwarzen Bock vorgenommen. Da war die Aussenhülle Schaltzug hinten zwischen Kettenstrebe und Schaltwerk durchgescheuert. Also, Hülle mit sehr viel Kraft rausgezogen, nur durch die ganzen Rahmendurchbrüche und den Führungsschlauch habe ich das Teil nicht mehr eingefädelt bekommen. Der konstruktive Knick zwischen Yoke und Kettenstrebe lässt das wohl im eingebauten Zustand nicht zu. Mit Schmierseife versucht und mit Fett. War nix.
Hatte dann noch einen tollen  Schrauberabend (mit einem Weizenbier):
Dämpfersockel ab, HR raus, Kette runter, Kurbel runter, KeFü runter, Kettenstrebenschutz runter, Horstlink Lager auf, Schwingenlager auf, Schwinge/Kettenstreben raus (!!!), Lager laufen - war doch klar: rauh, geputzt & Rauhigkeit ignoriert, neuen Aussenzug durch alles durchgefädelt, festgestellt, dass ich nach dem letzten Dämpfereinbau zuviel Schraubensicherung aufgetragen hatte , Schwinge wieder rein und das ganze andere Gedöns drangebaut, Innenzug rein...nix einstellen müssen. Drehmomente drauf. War dann schon relative spat, als ich fertig war.


----------



## Kulminator (10. Juli 2015)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Omma fährt wieder, HR hat 4 neue Speichen bekommen, ein Speichennippel war festgefressen und wurde getauscht, Zentrierung neu, perfekte Speichenspannung abgedrückt, Felgenband eingeklebt. Kasette sauber gemacht und druff demit.
> Bereifung hat mir gestern zwischen 1930 und 2100 noch große Sorgen bereitet. Es ist mir mehrfach nicht gelungen die HansDampf sauber aufzuziehen, die Schlappen schnappen einfach nicht komplott auf das Felgenhorn der ZTR Felge auf. Herrgotthimmisakramentnochemolscheissglumpsverreckts. Habe jetzt die Entscheidung getroffen, auf Maxxis zu fahren. Wenn schon das Tier guided, dann will ich wenigstens auf Panzerrollen fahren.
> 
> Dann habe ich mir noch mal den schwarzen Bock vorgenommen. Da war die Aussenhülle Schaltzug hinten zwischen Kettenstrebe und Schaltwerk durchgescheuert. Also, Hülle mit sehr viel Kraft rausgezogen, nur durch die ganzen Rahmendurchbrüche und den Führungsschlauch habe ich das Teil nicht mehr eingefädelt bekommen. Der konstruktive Knick zwischen Yoke und Kettenstrebe lässt das wohl im eingebauten Zustand nicht zu. Mit Schmierseife versucht und mit Fett. War nix.
> ...


Mit welcher Farbe gehst du in die Challenge?


----------



## bikebuster90 (10. Juli 2015)

Bereifung hat mir gestern zwischen 1930 und 2100 noch große Sorgen bereitet. Es ist mir mehrfach nicht gelungen die HansDampf sauber aufzuziehen, die Schlappen schnappen einfach nicht komplott auf das Felgenhorn der ZTR Felge auf. 

schon mal versucht den reifen mit reifenmontagepaste aus dem kfz-bereich oder seifenwasser zu montieren? vielleicht klappt es ja damit


----------



## Kulminator (10. Juli 2015)

liteville901 schrieb:


> Bereifung hat mir gestern zwischen 1930 und 2100 noch große Sorgen bereitet. Es ist mir mehrfach nicht gelungen die HansDampf sauber aufzuziehen, die Schlappen schnappen einfach nicht komplott auf das Felgenhorn der ZTR Felge auf.
> 
> schon mal versucht den reifen mit reifenmontagepaste aus dem kfz-bereich oder seifenwasser zu montieren? vielleicht klappt es ja damit


Auf die Eastons flutschen die HDs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (10. Juli 2015)

Nimm das Dicke


----------



## Kulminator (10. Juli 2015)

Und ? Schon fertiggepackt ? Ist morgen wo Ferienbeginn? Dann wirds ziemlich voll Richtung Süden.


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Juli 2015)

packe jetzt fertig.
NRW hat Ferienbeginn, sonst kein Bundesland.


----------



## Kulminator (10. Juli 2015)

NRW ... Oh shit. Die kommen alle hier vorbei... Wann ist morgen boarding ?!?


----------



## Kulminator (11. Juli 2015)

Sind in Bruneck angekommen, heute noch gegenseitiges Kennenlernen . Lagebesprechung und Abendessen. Morgen die erste Etappe...


----------



## Kulminator (11. Juli 2015)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Sind in Bruneck angekommen, heute noch gegenseitiges Kennenlernen . Lagebesprechung und Abendessen. Morgen die erste Etappe...


1400 hm am Stück. Gleich nach dem Frühstück...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshoxrevel (12. Juli 2015)

hätte als alternative, gestern von butzbach nach friedberg mit 74km und 1700hm^^  und jetz gehts nach mil. 
euch noch viel spass im urlaub!


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Juli 2015)

Diese Eindrücke bleiben ins Gedächtnis gebrannt





Guten Morgen, werte Spessartwölfe!


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. Juli 2015)

Landschaftlich sensationell, super nette Leute, gutes Essen und Unterkünfte, Bergauffahren bis der Arzt kommt, (Der dann selber nach zuviel Aspirin Doping heimfährt) bergab zuwenig Trails was aber erwartungsgemäß war, die wenigen waren aber lecker.
Schöne Tour!


----------



## Kulminator (19. Juli 2015)

Ihr habt alles gesagt. Heimreise war auch entspannt - mit Cappuchinostop bei Mama. Relaiv wenig Rückreiseverkehr. Das Quitschen der Code kam von zu viel Spiel an der Hinterradnabe. War gleich eingestellt. Trotzdem neue Beläge und auch neue Reifen geordert für baldige Einsätze in MIL und HK...


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Juli 2015)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Ihr habt alles gesagt. Heimreise war auch entspannt - mit Cappuchinostop bei Mama. Relaiv wenig Rückreiseverkehr. Das Quitschen der Code kam von zu viel Spiel an der Hinterradnabe. War gleich eingestellt. Trotzdem neue Beläge und auch neue Reifen geordert für baldige Einsätze in MIL und HK...



Servus Jungs.
Hut ab für mich wäre das zurzeit nicht zu schaffen.......
Aber lieber eine quietschende Code als ein quietschendes Knie!
Vielleicht schaffe ich es in diesem leben auch mal wieder aufs Rad (Fahrrad)

rocky


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. Juli 2015)

Goil, der Rocky!
Muss nur für Mil (teilweise wie Finale) oder HK reichen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Juli 2015)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Servus Jungs.
> Hut ab für mich wäre das zurzeit nicht zu schaffen.......
> Aber lieber eine quietschende Code als ein quietschendes Knie!
> Vielleicht schaffe ich es in diesem leben auch mal wieder aufs Rad (Fahrrad)
> ...


A-Servus, Alter Mann  Hatten wir doch glatt vergessen, Dir vor ein paar Tagen alles Gute zum runden Geburtstag zu wünschen 

Hoffe, es geht Dir gut! Und Du schaffst es in diesem Leben noch aufs Farratt!


----------



## rockshoxrevel (20. Juli 2015)

falls ihr samstag bock habt : https://www.facebook.com/events/1591188061106051/


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. Juli 2015)

Rocky, auch von uns nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Kulminator (20. Juli 2015)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Servus Jungs.
> Hut ab für mich wäre das zurzeit nicht zu schaffen.......
> Aber lieber eine quietschende Code als ein quietschendes Knie!
> Vielleicht schaffe ich es in diesem leben auch mal wieder aufs Rad (Fahrrad)
> ...



Für die Kondition gibts Aspirin und gegen quietschende Knie helfen IBUs... Komm halt einfach mal wieder mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Juli 2015)

Soo,

habe die Omma wieder abgerüstet und mal wieder mit Slicks versehen. Auf der Fahrt: kein Knacken am HR zu hören 
Die Alp-proofed Stollenbereifung ist jetzt auf der Dicken Bertha drauf 

Zum Wochenende sollen die Temperaturen ja wieder etwas moderater werden.
Sonntag werde ich keine Zeit haben, aber Samstag Noon könnte was gehen.


----------



## Kulminator (22. Juli 2015)

Sa Mö1 bissi Fahrtechnik für Klaus...


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. Juli 2015)

Mö1 klingt gut


----------



## Mtb Ede (23. Juli 2015)

Kombi,
Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles
Gute zum Geburtstag wünschen Dir M&P


----------



## tutnix1 (23. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen

 Erst einmal unbekannterweise herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag. 

 Ich wollte bei euch anfragen wie das so mit dem Mountainbike im Spessart ist. 

 Mal zu mir selbst ich komme aus dem Ruhrgebiet  und bin im August eine Woche in Bad Ort. Vom 2. August bis zum 7. August.  Bin so mittelmäßig fit.  Fahre schon seit meinem 14. Lebensjahr Rad. Bin Rennrad im Verein gefahren. Fahre seit circa zehn Jahren Mountainbike. Bin 46 Jahre alt.  Meine Fahrtechnik ist mittelmäßig. Bin mehr der Touren Typ. Weniger Downhill. Bin besser Berg auf. Scheue mich auch nicht in den Trail zu gehen.

Möchte abends mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs sein so nach 18:00 Uhr.  Kommt ihr da aus der Gegend?  Habt ihr einen Treff  für Mountainbiker?

 Vielleicht habt ihr ein paar Tipps  in der Nähe von Bad Orb für mich. Mache  Touren bis 2 Stunden.  Vielleicht ergibt sich auch mal so eine Tour zusammen in dieser Woche.  Würde mich freuen.  Einfach nur mal 2 Stunden mit jemanden der sich auskennt durch die Gegend.

 Gruß Jörg


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. Juli 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kombi,
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles
> Gute zum Geburtstag wünschen Dir M&P


 Danke, Danke...wird Zeit, dass ich jetzt mal hier loskomme sonst ist der Tag gelaufen


----------



## Kulminator (23. Juli 2015)

Happy B-Day, grosser Schrauber. Lass ich heute mal von deinen Mädels nach Herzenslust verwöhnen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. Juli 2015)

Machen wir jetzt - und tschüss


----------



## rockshoxrevel (23. Juli 2015)

wann und wo wäre sa für mö1 treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jofland (23. Juli 2015)

tutnix1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht habt ihr ein paar Tipps in der Nähe von Bad Orb für mich.



Frag mal den Klaus unter http://bike-park-nordspessart.de/
Oder schau dir das mal an http://www.spessartbiken.de/spessartbiken/de/tourennetz/


----------



## Kulminator (23. Juli 2015)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> wann und wo wäre sa für mö1 treffen?



Starten so um 11 Uhr in HU. Dann spätestens um 1145 in Mö.


----------



## tutnix1 (24. Juli 2015)

jofland schrieb:


> Frag mal den Klaus unter http://bike-park-nordspessart.de/
> Oder schau dir das mal an http://www.spessartbiken.de/spessartbiken/de/tourennetz/



Danke für deine Infos. Habe direkt mit Klaus per E-Mail Kontakt aufgenommen. Warte jetzt auf Antwort.
Echt klasse hier!
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Juli 2015)

Ede, Bike ist wieder zusammen, schaut gut aus.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (24. Juli 2015)

Wie hieß das Gasthaus in mö nochmal wo treffen ist?


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Juli 2015)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ede, Bike ist wieder zusammen, schaut gut aus.



Super, vielen Dank! 
SA Mö1 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshoxrevel (24. Juli 2015)

also dann morgen start 11.45 in mö gasthaus zum löwen?


----------



## Kulminator (24. Juli 2015)

Jep 1145 in Mö


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Juli 2015)

Sage jetzt mal noch nicht zu für Mö1, morgen.
Muss mich dringend mal um ein paar Sachen kümmern, zu denen ich diese Woche nicht gekommen bin. Kagge pur.
Wenn ichs schaffe, dann kurzfristig.

Bin immerhin diese Woche 200km gefahren incl. 1 Platten, heute morgen.
Da holpert man 1 Woche durch Geröll und nix is, und dann 10 Mal am Main entlang, und man kassiert einen Piekser.


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Juli 2015)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Jep 1145 in Mö


Sollte auch bei mir klappen. Einkauf wurde gekürzt, gehe jetzt noch Lebensmittel holen.
Hat heute Nacht zwar ergiebig geregnet, also wird a weng schmuddelig, aber was solls.

Ede, bei Dir um 1100 / 1115?


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. Juli 2015)

Kombi,geht klar 1100/1115


----------



## Kulminator (25. Juli 2015)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Sollte auch bei mir klappen. Einkauf wurde gekürzt, gehe jetzt noch Lebensmittel holen.
> Hat heute Nacht zwar ergiebig geregnet, also wird a weng schmuddelig, aber was solls.
> 
> Ede, bei Dir um 1100 / 1115?


Bist a bisserl verwöhnt vom sonnigen Dolomitenwetter?


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Juli 2015)

Yepp.
But, don't call me Pussie.


----------



## Kulminator (25. Juli 2015)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Yepp.
> But, don't call me Pussie.


Hmm.. Why not?!?


----------



## Kulminator (25. Juli 2015)

Mö1 kam wieder gut. Next time mit Mö2 im Anschluss und Begleichung meiner Schuld bei Rockshoxrevel


----------



## rockshoxrevel (25. Juli 2015)

das hört man doch gerne, schöne runde heute jungs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (26. Juli 2015)

601 hat sich nie besser angefühlt,Thanks Kombi! 
Beim biken hat der Rxl im Uphill als E-Man und bei der kleinen SW Mitfahrereignungsprüfung als Danny McRevel beeindruckt!


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Juli 2015)

Aloha!
Wir hatten einen lustigen Abend mit meinem Geburtstagsgeschenk von unserer Tochter.
Die weiss auch, was gut ist & aussergewöhnlich schmeckt


----------



## Kulminator (26. Juli 2015)

Kombi, die Aussenlager am HR fühlen sich schlimm an. Spätestens nach deinem Urlaub sollten wir da mal ran. Welche Lagertypen soll ich besorgen?


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Juli 2015)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Kombi, die Aussenlager am HR fühlen sich schlimm an. Spätestens nach deinem Urlaub sollten wir da mal ran. Welche Lagertypen soll ich besorgen?


Kein Problem, habe vorausschauend ja etwas mehr Lager bestellt und es sind noch 3x 61803-2RS1 (SKF) bei mir im Bestand...
diese Woche wirds wohl nichts mehr, aber dann...


----------



## rockshoxrevel (26. Juli 2015)

wenn ihr mal wieder lager wechselt, kann ich euch rostfreie edelstahllager empfehlen, kosten im internet weniger als die skf und halten länger.


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Juli 2015)

Naja, ich würde sagen, die SKF, die ich da habe sind rostfrei.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (26. Juli 2015)

ja leider nicht alle von denen, hatte die mal im pitch, nach 4 monaten waren die wieder fertig, gleiche spiel im epic....


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Juli 2015)

Hier, das kennen wir jetzt doch streckenweise...war aber 2013 noch etwas anders und das untere Sahnestück ist hier gar nicht dabei


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Juli 2015)

Hätte sich auch gelohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (28. Juli 2015)

Ham ooch Schbass hier.


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. Juli 2015)

Heute Erkundungstour ab Haustür...


----------



## Mtb Ede (29. Juli 2015)

...folgt man dem Limesweg, der sich mit WAB und schönen Trailabschnitten abwechselt, trifft man auf die Mö1.
Ab Wegweiser trennen die beiden sich wieder , bin gespannt wie der Limesweg dann weitergeht...


----------



## Marc555 (29. Juli 2015)

Nix mehr zu sagen.


----------



## Marc555 (29. Juli 2015)

Neues aus dem horseshoetrail suspension test centre. 





555


----------



## rockshoxrevel (29. Juli 2015)

schöne strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (30. Juli 2015)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Die Bubn habn mal en kleenes Jux-Video gedreht. Nicht so ernst nehmen, bitte.
> Viel Spaß.


Tolles Vid. Muss mal wieder bei euch vorbeischauen...


----------



## kreisbremser (30. Juli 2015)

Sieht aus als könnt ich auch mit meinem xc Hardtail drauf rumhubbeln.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (30. Juli 2015)

so leude für samstag was geplant??? evtl bock auf tausnus ca 30km und ca 1300hm??


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. Juli 2015)

555: Schönes Video, das suspension Test vid. läuft bei mir nicht...?

rockshoxrevel: Dieses WE nur SO möglich und Taunus am WE ist sehr mutig...

Kombi: Guten Flug, und Euch einen schönen Urlaub!


----------



## Kulminator (31. Juli 2015)

Dieses WE verlangt ein anderes Event  meine ungeteilte Aufmerksamkeit. 
Kombi: schönen Urlaub


----------



## Fr.th.13 (4. August 2015)

hat wer, morgen abend zeit u. lust auf ne runde - klappermühlchen, birkenheimer, babarrossaquelle, etc. ? muss ne testrunde auf meinem massi hobel fahr'n(unterrohr/steuerrohr nach geschweist) und hab keine lust erleine zu fahren...., falls sich des steuerrohr entscheidet eine andere richtung zu nehmen... lol....! v.d. gesehen hab ich null bock ohne begleitung, auf eine testfahrt !


----------



## PR-Music (7. August 2015)

Hi,

komme aus Langen südlich von Frankfurt. Fahre eher in der Odenwalder Gegend rum (Melibokus), oder am grossen Feldberg im Taunus.

Da mein Brunder in Obersthausen wohnt, bietet sich Hahnenkamm sehr an da fast vor seiner Haustür.

Was könnten Ihr mir als geignetten Einstieg unten zum Hahnenkamm empfehlen und welchen Trail ist so der anspruchvollste runter.

gerne per PN.

Danke


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. August 2015)

Infos gibt es gerne für Mitfahrer


----------



## PR-Music (9. August 2015)

Danke, war gestern da und bin auch so fündig geworden


----------



## PR-Music (9. August 2015)

Gibts da irgendwelche Probleme mit dem Forst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (9. August 2015)

seiten  228  !!

Hiermit sollten sämtliche fragen beantwortet werden um evt. wieder Ärger vorzugreifen... 
nochma en post bezüglich der sachlage vor ort! vom Seb. - LOKAL -

PS: einfachmal mitfahren....!



damn_the_stinky schrieb:


> Nachdem ihr euch hier ohne auch nur den Hauch einer Ahnung gehabt zu haben sinnfrei zerfleischt hab,sag ich jetz doch mal was dazu. Ich wollte mich ja eigentlich raus halten.
> Wir, die stinkenden locals, sind seit ca. 2002/3 am HK unterwegs. Locals deshalb,weil wir DIREKT am Berg wohnen, nicht wie mancher hier 20 km weiter weg. Wir haben uns immer gut mit dem Förster verstanden und sind, um den Frieden im Wald zu wahren, nur unter der Woche bzw. Früh morgens am WE am HK gefahren. Hat super geklappt. Buddeleien für unsere DH Rüben haben wir mit'm Förster angesprochen. Bis zu dem Tag, als eine hier bestimmte Gruppe von außerhalb einen Trail mit dem wohlklingenden Namen "Secret Trail" mitten durch den Bestand gehackt hat. Auch hier erstma kein Problem, da die Leute, die am HK gefahren sind, an einer Hand abzuzählen und die Einstiege gut getarnt waren.
> Dank dieses internetzes und gps-
> Datentracker hat sich das in kürzester Zeit geändert und die Zahl der Biker am Kamm ist explodiert. (Um realistisch zu bleiben: niemand von uns hier hat Zeit, am WE auf gut Glück und Hörensagen iwo hin zu fahren um einen evtl hier iwo vorhandenen Trail zu suchen,der am rund da gar nicht is -> schön das es gps gibt!)
> ...


----------



## Kulminator (9. August 2015)

PR-Music schrieb:


> Gibts da irgendwelche Probleme mit dem Forst?


kommt frauf an, wo du unterwegs bist. Im Vergleich zum Taunus ist hier alles sehr entspannt. Kannst aber trotzdem mal mitfahren.


----------



## kreisbremser (10. August 2015)

Mitfahren lohnt sich. Sind nette Leute, leider schaff ich es nur selten.


----------



## Marc555 (10. August 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Sieht aus als könnt ich auch mit meinem xc Hardtail drauf rumhubbeln.



Jo. Kannst ja auch im Kreis bremsen.


----------



## kreisbremser (11. August 2015)

richtig lieber Marc. wie ich sehe kannst du zitieren.


----------



## PR-Music (12. August 2015)

Verstehe, ja wann ich wieder zum hahnenkamm komme ist unklar.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (13. August 2015)

http://msf-frammersbach.de/lifttage-2015-109.html  jemand da interesse??? wäre dieses wochenende.


----------



## Marc555 (14. August 2015)

Hallo.
Ich möchte auf diesem Weg nochmal auf das derzeit bestehende Nutzungsverbot der Horseshoetrails hinweisen

Gruß
555


----------



## migges (14. August 2015)

Was oder wo sind denn die Horseshoetrails?kenn ich nicht vom Namen her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (16. August 2015)

migges schrieb:


> Was oder wo sind denn die Horseshoetrails?kenn ich nicht vom Namen her.


Local Home Trail


----------



## migges (16. August 2015)

Ja Danke ich weiss jetzt um welchen es geht.


----------



## Marc555 (19. August 2015)

Leute haltet euch bitte an das derzeitige Nutzungsverbot. 
Sind euch die Schilder nicht groß genug? Braucht ihr welche für zuhause? 
Nein? DANN LASST SIE HÄNGEN!
Ihr macht die Verhandlungen dadurch nicht einfacher.
Und wenn ihr schon mit Abreissvisieren fahrt, nehmt euren Müll bitte wieder mit.

Danke
555


----------



## Fr.th.13 (20. August 2015)

was issen los bei  dir ... ? stell mal ne wild-/film.cam auf .... gibts kommplett mit bewegungs-/laser sensor etc. für 150.- bis 250.-€ !
einfach in baum hängen.... und erfolgreiche jagt!!!!


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. August 2015)

Kaleu zurück auf Brücke!
Morsche, zusammen!


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. August 2015)

Salve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (25. August 2015)

Ja, ebenfalls!
Wie ist die Lage am Wochenende?

Muss morgen mal wieder aufs Bike (zur Arbeit). Hatte jetzt 3 Wochen kein Rad unterm Hintern


----------



## Kulminator (25. August 2015)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ja, ebenfalls!
> Wie ist die Lage am Wochenende?
> 
> Muss morgen mal wieder aufs Bike (zur Arbeit). Hatte jetzt 3 Wochen kein Rad unterm Hintern


Welcome back. Sa nochmal MIL ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. August 2015)

SA muß ich die Stadtfestgäste kutschieren, ginge nur SO was...


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. August 2015)

Hört sich gut an, haben am SA einen Geburtstag nachzufeiern.


----------



## Kulminator (26. August 2015)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, haben am SA einen Geburtstag nachzufeiern.


Sa Feiern oder Ballern?


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. August 2015)

Die Lütte will SO feiern, werde dann doch wohl SA ballern.


----------



## Kulminator (27. August 2015)

Sa 1030 Schützenhaus


----------



## Fr.th.13 (27. August 2015)

BDO Presents:
am 29.08.15

			   WALDJAM 
	in Offenbach am Bombenkrater.
für Getränke und Fleisch vom grill ist gesorgt.


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. August 2015)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Sa 1030 Schützenhaus


 Anreise gemeinsam oder getrennt?


----------



## Kulminator (28. August 2015)

Samstag früh zählt jede Minute - da müsstest du zu mir kommen. 
Weiss noch nicht, ob ich den Träger montiere oder das Bike ins Auto lege? 
Denke, es ist am einfachsten, wenn wir uns dort treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (28. August 2015)

O.k., versuche rechtzeitig da (Schützenhaus) zu sein.
Später Nachmittag gehts noch auf ne Party.


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. September 2015)

@Ede, hast ne PN


----------



## rockshoxrevel (3. September 2015)

werde wahrscheinlich samstag ne runde im taunus fahren, geplant sind ca 30km und ca 1400hm, sehr viele schöne abfahrten und auch die neue dh strecke am feldberg sind dabei, falls einer von euch lust hat, sagt kurz bescheid.


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. September 2015)

Gerade die Wetternachrichten gesehen. Schätze, das können wir morgen knicken mit dem Biken.
Werde mich alternativ aufs Brauen vorbereiten.


----------



## Climax_66 (5. September 2015)

Etwas trüb und kühl, aber trocken, am WE ist Hali Galli aufm HK , Rocky Demodays, das neue Maiden testen, dieses mal mit unten und oben eine Teststation und mit Trassenband geführter Trail. Ach und der Sommer kommt leider erst nächstes Jahr wieder. Aber ist noch etwas früh um auf Cauch Programm umzustellen


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. September 2015)

S'reint, aktuell


----------



## Climax_66 (5. September 2015)

3 Tropfen maximal


----------



## Hüby (5. September 2015)

20 Grad und griffiger WaldBoden is doch PERFECKT..  und für alle denen Rocky am Arsch vobei geht gibts dennoch die Chance ma den neuen Trail ohne Sucherei zu ackern..denn der is übers WE AbGeflattert..  viel Spaß..


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. September 2015)

Werd jetzt mal meinen 2m Hebelweg verringern und dann mal Richtung HK radeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (5. September 2015)

@Hüby ma testen kost nix da kann ma auch ma als kein Rocky Freund ne Ausnahme machen.


----------



## fastmike (5. September 2015)

Geshuttlet wird da net zufällig,oder?


----------



## Climax_66 (5. September 2015)

Also Heute fuhren Shuttle.


----------



## Kulminator (5. September 2015)

Also ich würde das Rocky schon gerne testen. Bin nur blöderweise zu weit weg


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. September 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Werd jetzt mal meinen 2m Hebelweg verringern und dann mal Richtung HK radeln...


Moin!
Warst Du testfahren / lohn es sich?
Nach dem ich mich gestern bei Regen um 900 fürs Brauen entschieden hatte, gabs kein zurück mehr.
Ich überlege, ob ich heute / gegen Mittag mal einen Abstecher nach ALZ mache.


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. September 2015)

Negativ, als ich losfahren wollte hat's runtergehauen.
Wollte heute mal meine neue Hausrunde fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (6. September 2015)

Bin vorbeigefahren.
Unten war zu, oben war ein Rocky Mountain Stand, allerdings waren die Testbikes gerade auf Tour.
Wollte nicht warten und bin dann eigenständig den gekennzeichneten Trail runtergebrettert. Streckenführung war an einigen Stellen nicht wie gewohnt. War am Anfang etwas zu flott unterwegs so dass ich nur unter Aufbietung einiger Tricks verhindern konnte, aus der Strecke übers Flatterband getragen zu werden. Weiter unten / am Ende des Creeks waren ein paar Jungs mit RM`s zu sehen. Bin dann weiter, noch die B abgesurft.
Muss bemerken, ich bin noch nicht in Form, merke jetzt meine Muskeln. Waldboden ist noch recht trocken, bis auf ein paar nasse / eingefahrene Stellen auf dem Trail.


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. September 2015)

War auch noch oben, da standen einige Fattys und Normalos. Eigentlich ist mir die Marke Rocky Mountain sehr sympatisch, aber ich konnte kein verkaufsförderndes Verhalten am Stand feststellen, vielleicht lag es ja am mitgebrachten Zahnarzt Bike...egal, bin dann auch dem Flatterband folgend abgefahren...war übrigens die Chance für die, die immer nach dem Trail fragen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. September 2015)

@Ede, Kulmi: DVD der Transdolomiti ist fertig!


----------



## Kulminator (11. September 2015)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> @Ede, Kulmi: DVD der Transdolomiti ist fertig!


Wann und wie ist Premiere? Im Oktober, wenn die anderen hier sind?!?


----------



## Kulminator (11. September 2015)

Morgen wer unterwegs? MIL oder HK ?!?


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. September 2015)

Nehme morgen um 1200 den Ede mit und dann nach MIL


----------



## Kulminator (11. September 2015)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Nehme morgen um 1200 den Ede mit und dann nach MIL



1230 Schützenhaus ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. September 2015)

Kulminator schrieb:


> 1230 Schützenhaus ?


Yep


----------



## Kulminator (11. September 2015)

Klingt gut.


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. September 2015)

Klingonen klingen gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (11. September 2015)

GEEEIIIIL!


----------



## Climax_66 (12. September 2015)

Und wann ist jetzt Schoppen mit dem Stöffsche?


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. September 2015)

Noch mal Glück gehabt, gestern...
Schulter & Schlüsselbein, ich merke sie aber sind o.k., habe die Massage heute morgen ohne Jaulen überstanden. Wird halt schön blau.
Kopfschmerzen habe ich und eine fiese kleine Beule an der rechten Schläfe. Der Helm hat genau dort ein paar nette kleine Dellen abbekommen  Mir fehlen ein "paar Sekunden in der Aufzeichnung" vielleicht sollte man doch erst die Lage checken nach einem Crash.

Ede, bei Dir alles o.k.?


----------



## kreisbremser (13. September 2015)

Gute besserung


----------



## Kulminator (13. September 2015)

Gute Besserung, Kombi...


----------



## Climax_66 (13. September 2015)

Oh wohl doch mehr gewesen als Gestern angenommen. Unkraut vergeht aber nicht also Wunden lecken und weiter gehts.


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. September 2015)

Ich schaue gerade das sehr schöne und sehr gut gemachte Marmolata Video, Top Kombi 

Gestern bin ich 5mm zu weit rechts an einem 8cm Bäumchen mit dem Lenker hängengeblieben und es ging im Superman Style dahin...bei mittlerer Geschwindigkeit einer meiner schönsten Abflüge, bei dem ich nur dezente Abschürfungen an Schulter und Armen davongetragen habe.
Sturztechnik also verbessert,da nix gebrochen...kommt vor bei unserem Sport.

Kombi: Gute Besserung!


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. September 2015)

Gute Besserung, Ede...


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. September 2015)

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (14. September 2015)

Du auch? Gute Besserung natürlich. Las sich so als seien es nur kratzerchen...


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. September 2015)

Danke, sind es eigentlich auch , aber ich bin eine verheulte Pussy...


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. September 2015)

Soo, wieder zurück aus dem Osten 
Ede, alles klar?


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. September 2015)

Ja, nur der rechte kleine Finger rumort...
Er sagt, er wartet noch immer auf ein Kolbenkit für Bremshebel...


----------



## Fr.th.13 (18. September 2015)

na .. waren fast alle fleisig am bodenproben sammeln... gute besserung


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. September 2015)

Oh, was für ein Kaggwetter...Alternativbeschäftigung ist angesagt, habe mich heute morgen schon mal richtig nass regnen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (19. September 2015)

Wetter wird immer besser! Hätte Lust auf schlammschlacht. Geht da was bei euch?


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. September 2015)

Bin jetzt mit der Familie unterwegs...


----------



## Kulminator (19. September 2015)

bin auch raus - heute Nachmittag Kleinauheimer Oktoberfest


----------



## kreisbremser (19. September 2015)

Prost und viel Spaß.


----------



## Kulminator (23. September 2015)

Sa Kamm !!? Wer ist dabei?


----------



## kreisbremser (23. September 2015)

ich bin gern dabei. brauch ablenkung vom nikotinentzug.


----------



## Kulminator (23. September 2015)

Dann treffen wir uns um 1230 Uhr an der B8 ... 2-3 mal HK ...


----------



## rockshoxrevel (23. September 2015)

evtl. bin ich auch dabei, evtl aber auch in beerfelden im bp die neue airline testen, mal schaun


----------



## kreisbremser (23. September 2015)

Ok. Ob ich Es drei Mal nach oben schaffe kann ich nicht versprechen, aber ich bemüh mich um zwei mal.


----------



## Climax_66 (23. September 2015)

Wer frühzeitig in Biergarten abbiegt, kümmert sich um die Getränke, Hahnenkamm Gesetz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (23. September 2015)

Hehe, ich würd eher Richtung Heimat abbiegen, da Frau und Kind noch warten


----------



## Kulminator (25. September 2015)

Wer issn nu morgen am Start?


----------



## kreisbremser (25. September 2015)

Bin dabei. Mit hardtail fahr ich euch hinterher.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (25. September 2015)

ich sehr wahrscheinlich auch.


----------



## kreisbremser (25. September 2015)

Treffpunkt war diese haltebucht an der b8, richtig? Ich muss noch mal Orakel Maps befragen. Ist schon wieder so lange her.


----------



## Climax_66 (25. September 2015)

Ich würde dann ab Wasserlos, Eingang Krankenhaus übernehmen wenns Recht ist, für die meisten vermute ich, unbekannte  uphill Route.


----------



## Kulminator (25. September 2015)

Also dann treffen wir uns um 1230 an der Parkbucht an der B8 bzw um 1300 in Wasserlos am Krankenhaus.


----------



## Kulminator (26. September 2015)

Alex: Und wie ist die Lage ? 
Präsi: Überraschung gelungen. Totgesagte leben länger...


----------



## rockshoxrevel (26. September 2015)

joar neues navi bekomme ich gebraucht für ca 120e, helm kann man noch verwenden, ist nurn bissi was am plastik, hand wird denke 1-2 wochen brauchen bis das zugewachsen ist^^
ps. den zweiten berg will ich nomma fahren wenns trocken is, bis zum baum komm ich auf alle fälle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (27. September 2015)

Gestern und heute die Bergstrasse unsicher gemacht.
Samstag: Melibokus...heiße Abfahrten 






Heute: die Ndl.B  ... schöne Aussichten, aber nicht so richtig anspruchsvoll (Technik)... es sei denn, man kurvt in ide o.g. Hot Spots ein.
http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/noerdliche-bergstr-ndl-b1


----------



## kreisbremser (27. September 2015)

Genau die Strecke bin ich im letzten Jahr gefahren. Selbst mit dem hardtail war es eine kuschlige Strecke. Aber schön ist es da.

Abfahrt gestern war grandios. Wurde immer besser. Bin froh dass ich nicht früher abgehauen bin. Danke fürs guiden, warten und mitnehmen.


----------



## Climax_66 (28. September 2015)

Falls wer noch Lust hat am Feiertag staub trockene Trails zu fahrn,  ich will das noch ma ausnutzen mit Anschließenden Biergarten Besuch, könnt eventuell  schon letztes Mal sein für dies Jahr. Weil ungemütliches Wetter gibts ja bald für längere Zeit.


----------



## kreisbremser (28. September 2015)

Da bin ich leider raus.


----------



## Kulminator (30. September 2015)

ja, am Samstag nochmal eine gute Gelegenheit. Blöderweise hab ich mir am linken Auge eine fiese Entzündung eingefangen. Falls das bis Sa besser wird, wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Think positive ...


----------



## kreisbremser (30. September 2015)

Hab irgendwie Freitag statt Feiertag gelesen... Beim Biergarten bin ich raus. Wann wollt ihr denn Samstag starten? Je früher um so besser wärs für mich.

Edit: und dir natürlich gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (30. September 2015)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ja, am Samstag nochmal eine gute Gelegenheit. Blöderweise hab ich mir am linken Auge eine fiese Entzündung eingefangen. Falls das bis Sa besser wird, wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Think positive ...


Kulmi, Gute Besserung!


----------



## Climax_66 (30. September 2015)

Na dann werde mal schnell wieder gesund. Gute Besserung. @ Kreisbremser Früh wäre schon Ok Samstag.


----------



## Kulminator (2. Oktober 2015)

Das Auge ist schon besser. Bin aber noch auf Antibiotika. Deshalb lass ich es morgen gaanz laaangsam angehen. MIL oder HK ist noch tabu...


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Oktober 2015)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Das Auge ist schon besser. Bin aber noch auf Antibiotika. Deshalb lass ich es morgen gaanz laaangsam angehen. MIL oder HK ist noch tabu...


Na, dann noch weiter gute Besserung!
Gestern gab staubtrockene Runden auf der Mil, ohne Absturz, alles prima.


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Oktober 2015)

Ferien (Hessen) & Feiertage 2016
Ostern  25.3.-28.3. dann Osterferien 29.3.-9.4.
Christi Himmelfahrt (Do) 5.5.
Pfingsten 14.5.-16.5.
Fronleichnam 26.5.
Sommerferien 18.7.-26.8.


----------



## Kulminator (9. Oktober 2015)

Morgen will mein schwarzes Pferdchen aufm Kamm .


----------



## rockshoxrevel (9. Oktober 2015)

wie oft willsten hoch? könnte nochn trainingsrun vorm bikeparkbesuch gebrauchen????? +wann willste los.


----------



## Kulminator (9. Oktober 2015)

12 Uhr am Laden von Tobsen. Wollte Peckers und B-Mann runter...


----------



## rockshoxrevel (10. Oktober 2015)

Laden vom Tobsen ist was/wo?? Der Rocky-Laden in Alzenau????


----------



## Fr.th.13 (10. Oktober 2015)

yup, würd mich gerne anschließen, muß aber morgen die werk. klarschiff machen danach evt. bombenkrater, viel spass allerseits ! würd gern am dienstag ne runde klappermühlchen und evt. kam' fahr'n


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (10. Oktober 2015)

Ede? Kombi?  ????


----------



## Bikeholic (10. Oktober 2015)

Falls es passt schließe ich mich an. Wo und was ist denn der Laden von Tobsen?


----------



## rockshoxrevel (10. Oktober 2015)

Ist ein fahrradladen in alzenau   ich starte denke 11.10 uhr vom Parkplatz an der b8 und geigel da gemütlich hin


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. Oktober 2015)

Muss heute arbeiten, fahre morgen...


----------



## Bikeholic (10. Oktober 2015)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> Ist ein fahrradladen in alzenau   ich starte denke 11.10 uhr vom Parkplatz an der b8 und geigel da gemütlich hin


Danke für die Antwort! Das Zeitfenster ist jetzt leider zu eng geworden, dass schaffe ich jetzt nicht mehr rechtzeitig. Euch viel Spaß. Werde mich dann morgen in den Sattel schwingen.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (10. Oktober 2015)

lustige runde heute, 3.5 auffahrten am kamm für mich, super boden und die birkenhainer war auch top in schuss, so kanns bleiben.


----------



## Kulminator (11. Oktober 2015)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> lustige runde heute, 3.5 auffahrten am kamm für mich, super boden und die birkenhainer war auch top in schuss, so kanns bleiben.


2 der 3.5 Auffahrten hast du alleine gemacht. In 4-facher Lichtgeschwindigkeit ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Oktober 2015)

Gerade aus dem Odenwald zurück gekommen (Bekanntentreffen).
Gestern waren wir "oberhalb Fränkisch-Crumbach" wandern...feinste Linien waren dort im Wald zu sehen...es lohnt sich, das mal näher zu erkunden.
Muss jetzt hier erst mal Klar Schiff machen, seit letzter Woche Berlin ist einfach zu viel liegen geblieben


----------



## rockshoxrevel (11. Oktober 2015)

ihr müsst nächstes mal einfach schneller trinken^^ dann könnt ihr auch mehr abfahrten machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (12. Oktober 2015)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> ihr müsst nächstes mal einfach schneller trinken^^ dann könnt ihr auch mehr abfahrten machen


Nee,  das ist keine Frage der Geschwindigkeit, sondern der Menge...


----------



## rockshoxrevel (14. Oktober 2015)

wie siehtsen bei euch am we aus?? schon was tourenmäßiges geplant?


----------



## kreisbremser (15. Oktober 2015)

hab im fuhrpark nachgebessert und bin dabei, wenn es zeitlich passt. obwohl ich noch keine ahnung hab wie ich die gurke richtig einstelle.


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Oktober 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> hab im fuhrpark nachgebessert und bin dabei, wenn es zeitlich passt. obwohl ich noch keine ahnung hab wie ich die gurke richtig einstelle.


Was ist es denn schönes geworden?
bei gutem Wetter, nächsten Samstag, ne Tour?
Wir waren dieses WE schwer beschäftigt mit unseren Besuchern des Marmolata-Teams...


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Oktober 2015)

Und jetzt ein paar Impressionen...


----------



## kreisbremser (18. Oktober 2015)

Moin,
Feucht und laubig. Odenwald?
Bei mir wurde es ein slide Carbon. Komme gerade zurück vom altkönig. Da ich bisher wenig bis gar keine fully Erfahrung hatte und immer mit meinem ht die Trails geknüppelt bin, kann ich nur sagen... Die Abfahrt war sehr schnell zu Ende. Zum großen Teil war die Strecke doch trockener als erwartet.
Am nächsten we bin ich leider im osthessischen Raum unterwegs. Da gibt's Familie, Bratwurst und leckeres Gebräu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (19. Oktober 2015)

Schöne Bilder, darauf und auf das WE den besten Whisky 2015... ist übrigens aufm Kamm.


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Oktober 2015)

Achja, Rollschuh' müsste man noch mal auspacken und üben...


----------



## Kulminator (20. Oktober 2015)

http://www.main-echo.de/regional/kreis-miltenberg/art3999,3845163

Ede, ist das nicht deine neue Freundin?!?


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Oktober 2015)

Na du Geisterfahrer!


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Oktober 2015)

Ach ja, das hier war dem Gerät...http://de.ego-kits.com/shop/ego-kits.html
und ist außerhalb eines Privatgeländes verboten.
2kW Antrieb.


----------



## Alex1206 (21. Oktober 2015)

Hi, bin vor kurzem in die "Nähe" gezogen und würde mich gerne mal anschließen.
Fahrt ihr auch unter der Woche abends mal?

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. Oktober 2015)

Kulminator schrieb:


> http://www.main-echo.de/regional/kreis-miltenberg/art3999,3845163
> 
> Ede, ist das nicht deine neue Freundin?!?



Ja, das ist die Fackel, gibt u.a. auch Einzelunterricht für 55 EUR/Std., das am WE hat 140 EUR/Teilnehmer gekostet...


----------



## rockshoxrevel (21. Oktober 2015)

ps. 24.10 is wieder laubritter(10uhr am gasthaus), kann ich euch nur empfehlen, lernter mal neue strecken kennen.


----------



## Kulminator (21. Oktober 2015)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Hi, bin vor kurzem in die "Nähe" gezogen und würde mich gerne mal anschließen.
> Fahrt ihr auch unter der Woche abends mal?
> 
> Gruß
> ...



So ganz manchmal geht auch abends was. Wird aber immer weniger. Wo genau bist du denn nun zuhause?!?


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. Oktober 2015)

Befürchte, hier bahnt sich gerade zum schönen WE ein ordentlicher Männerschnupfen an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (23. Oktober 2015)

Biken am WE auch bei mir leider negativ...


----------



## Kulminator (24. Oktober 2015)

edit


----------



## aeronautic (25. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt wird's aber recht offiziell mit'm Trail, oder?

>> link entfernt <<


----------



## Climax_66 (26. Oktober 2015)

Sollte man meinen wenn man die Zeitung aufschlägt, die Frage die sich stellt ist, was sind geeignete Wege, woher weiß ich das ich nicht querfeldein fahre? Laut Artikel hab ich sogar die Qual der Wahl beim runter fahrn, aber darf niemals querfeldein, man könnte meinen die namendlich aufgeführten Trails sind die geigneten Wege warum auch sonst werden sie erwähnt.  Leider ist dem aber nicht so.  Was also sagt der Artikel nun aus?  Bildlich vorgestellt fahren jetzt Leser vom Main Echo mit dem Montainbike aufm Hahnenkamm den Artikel im Rucksack und suchen die Qual der Wahl.......  Wie wärs mit nem Infostand vom Main Echo im Biergarten!


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Oktober 2015)

Ohne Worte...wenns schon in der Zeitung steht, fehlt nur noch die Leuchtreklame 
Halte gar nichts davon, etwas so publik zu machen.
"Pilzchentrail" usw. alles nicht freigegeben.


----------



## aeronautic (27. Oktober 2015)

Tja, wir leben im Mountainbiker-Paradies, wussten es bisher nur noch nicht... 
Den Artikel im Rucksack mitzuführen für den Fall der Fälle ist aber auch ne witzige Idee


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Oktober 2015)

Weiterhin gutes Wetter für den Rest der Woche incl. Samstag / Sonntag.

Wer ist auf dem Track?


----------



## Kulminator (27. Oktober 2015)

Sa Tour. Indian Summer. Auchbachtal oder Spessartweg?


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Oktober 2015)

Aubachtal ist was / wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (27. Oktober 2015)

Kann nur am Sonntag.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (27. Oktober 2015)

so wäre ich evtl. auch bei ner tour dabei, wenn ich sa den bikepark heil überlebe.


----------



## Kulminator (28. Oktober 2015)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Aubachtal ist was / wo?


Zwischen Wiestal und Wiesen .. Kennste !


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Oktober 2015)

Kenne ich im Prinzip.
Ausser Wald und Wiese, was gibts da besonderes?
Anfahrt von zu Hause oder locale Abfahrt?

Mein Arbeitskollege hat auch noch mal Fahrbedarf furs Wochenende angemeldet, dem scheint aber weniger nach Wald&Wiese zu sein


----------



## Kulminator (29. Oktober 2015)

Mir wäre Wald und Wiese tausendmal lieber als Schnupfen und Husten. Mich hats erwischt - bin raus fürs WE.


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Oktober 2015)

Kulmi, gute Besserung!
Ich konnte es letztes Wochenende durch Disziplin gut in den Griff kriegen und dann diese Woche wieder fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (31. Oktober 2015)

Mil1 macht morgen zu für den Rest des Jahres 
Die Trails waren noch mal einsame Schbitze, goldener Oktober vom Feinsten.
Erste Ausbesserungsarbeiten sind im Gange: der Logride auf dem Tobis ist wieder da, weiter unten noch mal ein Kicker dazu gekommen sowie eine kleine Anliegerkurve.
Quellent. teilweise mit Laub stark bedeckt, teilweise gepflegt freigefegt und Kurve verbessert.

Was anfängt zu stören, dort: E-Biker sieht man immer mehr.


----------



## kreisbremser (1. November 2015)

Hab mir gestern den Viktoria-Tempel genauer angesehen, bin quasi eingetaucht und hab mein neues Rad standesgemäß eingeweiht. Jetzt wart ich auf den Schlosser der mir das Schlüsselbein zusammenschraubt. Gut Fahrt und bis nächstes Jahr dann.


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. November 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern den Viktoria-Tempel genauer angesehen, bin quasi eingetaucht und hab mein neues Rad standesgemäß eingeweiht. Jetzt wart ich auf den Schlosser der mir das Schlüsselbein zusammenschraubt. Gut Fahrt und bis nächstes Jahr dann.


mannmannmann, das ist ja kagge! An der Treppe oberhalb oder nach dem Tempel?
Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. November 2015)

Die Jungs haben auf der Mö1, letzter Abschnitt  10 Kicker gebaut, genau das was da noch gefehlt hat...




kreisbremser: Gute Besserung, ein Trost ist vielleicht, das es zum Ende der Saison passiert ist...


----------



## kreisbremser (1. November 2015)

Oberhalb vom Tempel. Gleich nach der natursteintreppe. Hab da einen größeren Stein übersehn und bin mit dem rechten Pedal dran hängengeblieben. Doof gefallen und da wars passiert. Jetzt wo ich 6 Wochen rauchfrei bin wollt ich den winterpokal rocken


----------



## Kulminator (1. November 2015)

Kreisbremser.. ohjemineee, gute Besserung. 

Ede: wo ist denn der Pumptrack?


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. November 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Die Jungs haben auf der Mö1, letzter Abschnitt  10 Kicker gebaut, genau das was da noch gefehlt hat...Anhang anzeigen 432968



Sauber!  Ich ahne, wo das ist > Vollgas

Bin jetzt mal drei Tage auf DR, am Donnerstag wieder da. Kann gut sein, daß nächstes WE auch wieder gutes Wetter ist.


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. November 2015)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Kreisbremser.. ohjemineee, gute Besserung.
> 
> Ede: wo ist denn der Pumptrack?


 Der Teilabschnitt Mö1 der parallel zum Waldrand läuft, zum Ende hin...die Abstände sind groß genug zum landen...


----------



## Kulminator (1. November 2015)

sieht gut aus ... vielleicht bin ich bis nächste Woche wieder fit.


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. November 2015)

Gerne nächstes Wochenende wieder im Wald.
Und jetzt ein Feierabendbier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (5. November 2015)

Hallo die Herrschaften!
Wie siehts am Samstag ab 1200 aus? Geht was, gerne auch HK?


----------



## Bikeholic (6. November 2015)

HK könnte klappen. Entscheidet sich allerdings erst morgen Vormittag.


----------



## Kulminator (6. November 2015)

Nach 3 Wochen Zwangspause und einer fetten Erkältung steige ich in Wald und Wiese ein...  HK vielleicht das nächste Mal


----------



## Bikeholic (7. November 2015)

12:00 Uhr schaffe ich nicht.


----------



## Kulminator (7. November 2015)

Planänderung. Heute Fernblick... Gaanz langsam und entspannt... Bin dann mal weg


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. November 2015)

Da war ich dann später auch noch mal...(BB-FB-HK-BH)




in den letzten 3 Tagen habe ich zusammen 200km auf dem HT gemacht (Wipo...) und das schafft schon etwas.


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. November 2015)

Sonntags wird hier ja wohl nicht mehr gefahren...


----------



## Kulminator (8. November 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Sonntags wird hier ja wohl nicht mehr gefahren...



Sonntagsfahrverbot? wie in den 70ern?


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. November 2015)

Doch, bin heute morgen um 9:30 die gleiche Runde von gestern noch mal gefahren.
Heute Mittag war ich mit Familie (Vollzählig) unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (12. November 2015)

Ich sags schon mal vorweg, Wochenende bin ich in der Pfalz, WIPO Team Treff und Punkte einfahren...

Ede, wann bist Du tel. gut erreichbar?


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. November 2015)

Gehe jetzt biken und bin ab 1700 zu Hause.


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. November 2015)

Bin erst um 2000 nach Hausegekommen...um dann festzustellen, daß der Kühlschrank kaputt ist - nach 18 Jahren. komisch, die Damen bekommen so was nieeee mit


----------



## rockshoxrevel (12. November 2015)

aja wozu bist du denn im haus????


----------



## Fr.th.13 (17. November 2015)

wie schauts aus, hat wer lust auf ne schlammrunde....heut abend um 18:00 westbahnhof evt. singeltrail am grünen see oder ne runde bk mit klappermülchen(treffpunkt 18:30, B8 parkplatz)...?


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. November 2015)

gerade erst nach Hause gekommen...kaggwetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (20. November 2015)

Danke für die krasse Bank...


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. November 2015)

Krass...wann war die Woche so ein Wetter?
Bin 2 mal durch und durch nass geworden.

Ist heute, Samstag Zeit&Wetter für Rattfahn oder soll ich besser mal den großen Kochlöffel schwingen?
Wenn schon jemand wach ist, bitte bei der Entscheidung helfen. 900 müsste ich dann späestens anfangen Bier zu machen oder eben biken.

Sonntag = Geburtstagsfeier...

Nächste Woche habe ich kein Auto, muss also Rattfahn, egal welches Wetter


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. November 2015)

Foto ist vom 12.11.2015


----------



## Sebastian1996 (21. November 2015)

Wow wann war ein solches Wetter hat doch gestern nur geschüttet


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. November 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Foto ist vom 12.11.2015


----------



## kreisbremser (21. November 2015)




----------



## Kombinatschef (21. November 2015)

F., wie gehts dem Schlüsselbein?


----------



## kreisbremser (21. November 2015)

Danke der Nachfrage. 
Erstaunlich gut, darf leider den linken Arm nicht belasten bisher. Fäden sind raus und ich hab noch 5 physiotermine. Montag will ich wieder ins Büro, da mir langsam die Decke auf den Kopf fällt. Ich würd gern dieses Jahr noch aufm Rad sitzen. Zumal dieses blöde neue Fahrrad nichtmal einem einzigen Kratzer abbekommen hat!


----------



## Alpha Joe (24. November 2015)

Hallo Wölfe,
ich wohne in Maintal-Hochstadt und bin im Sommer vorwiegend auf der Strasse unterwegs. Suche für den Winter neue und interessante Weg im Wald und würde mich freuen wenn ich gelegentlich mit euch mitfahren könnte.... 
Danke schon mal.....


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. November 2015)

One Post Wonder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (24. November 2015)

Alpha Joe schrieb:


> Hallo Wölfe,
> ich wohne in Maintal-Hochstadt und bin im Sommer vorwiegend auf der Strasse unterwegs. Suche für den Winter neue und interessante Weg im Wald und würde mich freuen wenn ich gelegentlich mit euch mitfahren könnte....
> Danke schon mal.....



ähm, ich verstehe das nicht ganz. Im Sommer bist du auf der Strasse unterwegs, im Winter auf matschigen Waldwegen. Richtig? 
Wir sind eher im Sommer im Wald unterwegs und wenn es im Winter zu schlammig ist auch mal auf der Strasse. So wird das mit dem gemeinsamen Fahren ziemlich schwierig, oder?


----------



## MatzeZ (24. November 2015)

Leute, ich erlaube mir kurz Euren Thread zu hijacken...

Mir wurde letzte Woche in Gelnhausen Haitz mein Bike geklaut.
Weitere Infos hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/693321-banshee-geklaut-runev2-2014-finderlohn
Vielleicht fährt die Kiste ja irgendwo hier noch rum, vielleicht hats ja einer gesehen?
Bin über jede Hilfe dankbar!
Cheers, Matze


----------



## Alpha Joe (25. November 2015)

Hallo again,
kein Problem. Dann gehe ich eben auf die Suchen nach neuen Wegen. 

Danke und LG


----------



## bikebuster90 (25. November 2015)

@Alpha Joe: ich bin öfters am hk biken, man könnte sich in alzenau treffen, zum gemeinsamen biken, bin meisten am we dort unterwegs


----------



## rockshoxrevel (26. November 2015)

servus,  falls bis Sonntag meine Dämpferfeder da ist, würde ich gerne ne Runde drehen.
Wäre einer bei ner Runde hk dabei?? zw 2-4 Auffahrten.


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. November 2015)

... nur 4 Auffahrten ?


----------



## rockshoxrevel (26. November 2015)

ja sorry war letzten wochen nur im bikepark da is die kondi bissi im eimer.


----------



## Kulminator (27. November 2015)

MatzeZ schrieb:


> Leute, ich erlaube mir kurz Euren Thread zu hijacken...
> 
> Mir wurde letzte Woche in Gelnhausen Haitz mein Bike geklaut.
> Weitere Infos hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/693321-banshee-geklaut-runev2-2014-finderlohn
> ...



schönes und auffälliges Bike. Hoffentlich kannst du den Langfinger dingfest machen. Ich werde jedenfalls künftig ganz genau beobachten, was draussen so unterwegs ist.


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. November 2015)

Morgen siehts ja nach ziemlich bescheidenem Wetter aus.
Macht mir nichts, denn ich habe mich heute morgen in Bad Offenbach schön gemault. Schongang schadet mir mal nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (27. November 2015)

Na dann, dir auch gute Besserung. Mir persönlich hat Offenbach immer Glück gebracht.


----------



## Kulminator (28. November 2015)

gute Besserung, Kombi


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. November 2015)

Wenn einer wissen will wie Samstags das Wetter wird muß er mich nur fragen ob ich frei habe...

Kombi: Feindkontakt? Alles o.k?


----------



## Kulminator (29. November 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wenn einer wissen will wie Samstags das Wetter wird muß er mich nur fragen ob ich frei habe...



funktioniert auch Sonntag ... heute frei ?


----------



## Mtb Ede (29. November 2015)

funktioniert perfekt, aber bei Sonntagsfahrverbot egal...


----------



## Kulminator (4. Dezember 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> funktioniert perfekt, aber bei Sonntagsfahrverbot egal...



morgen Dienst? Oder Ausfahrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (4. Dezember 2015)

Tja ,Wetter wird ja gut...


----------



## Kulminator (4. Dezember 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Tja ,Wetter wird ja gut...


d.h. Samstag Dienst ?


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. Dezember 2015)

Ja


----------



## Kulminator (5. Dezember 2015)

Werde später mal biketechnisch unterwegs sein. Nur falls noch wer im Wald ist...


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Dezember 2015)

MoinMoin, heute kein Biken, habe es diese Woche ziemlich übertrieben (Biken und Studio) und bin heute auf einem Geburtstag.
Mittwoch morgen um 6 kleine Panne im Sackdunkeln:





Seit 3500km auf diesen Reifen, das erste Mal einen Platten.

Dann weiter die Woche mit dem Rad zur Arbeit, gestern noch eine Zusatzschleife drangehängt, von FFM nach Seligenstadt, Glühwein auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt, ich hatte auch noch eine DVD Kopie für den Ede im Rucksack, dann wurde es mir aber hinter Seligenstadt doch so kalt, daß ich über die Kilianusbrücke zurück bin...3 Grad und Nebel.

Allerdings hätte ich am Sonntag Zeit und Lust auf eine schöne Runde in Wald und Feld.


----------



## Kulminator (5. Dezember 2015)

Oki, weiss Bescheid. Muss mich heute mal wieder entpowern...


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Dezember 2015)

Heute bis morgen 0100 Dienst. Schlage für Sonntag vor: High Noon ab SinCity, Megavixen-Tour zu dem Trail of the thousand Kickers , vorbei an der größten Holzbank der Welt...


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Dezember 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Heute bis morgen 0100 Dienst. Schlage für Sonntag vor: High Noon ab SinCity, Megavixen-Tour zu dem Trail of the thousand Kickers , vorbei an der größten Holzbank der Welt...


Ok, machen wir, bin dann bei Dir


----------



## Kulminator (5. Dezember 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Heute bis morgen 0100 Dienst. Schlage für Sonntag vor: High Noon ab SinCity, Megavixen-Tour zu dem Trail of the thousand Kickers , vorbei an der größten Holzbank der Welt...



das sind Ansagen  aber doch nicht bei Sonntagsfahrverbot 

B kommt guut mit MM.


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Dezember 2015)

Sonntagsfahrverbot gilt nicht für jeden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshoxrevel (5. Dezember 2015)

Äh ja, nochmal bitte verständlich für die nicht Eingeweihten: morgen Mömlingen?? Wann und wo Treffpunkt?


----------



## kreisbremser (5. Dezember 2015)

12uhr kann ich übersetzen, dann ist Schluss.


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Dezember 2015)

O.k. für alle die SinCity nicht kennen: Treffpunkt 1230 Wallstädter Weg 19, 63762 Grossostheim 
Alle Daten und Touren nur noch verschlüsselt zu viele Geier die nur abfischen wollen...


----------



## rockshoxrevel (6. Dezember 2015)

Werde versuchen pünktlich zu erscheinen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Dezember 2015)

Trotz Bodenprobe wars ne geile Runde heute!
Hier der Meister beim droppen:


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. Dezember 2015)

...nachdem die 15 Bikerinnen aufgestanden waren


----------



## kreisbremser (6. Dezember 2015)

Total nett, dass ihr den Alten aufer Bank eure Räder geliehen habt.
Witzig ist auch die Bank, gestiftet von furt... Auf keinen Fall von ...stadt


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. Dezember 2015)

Auf der Bank steht : Gestiftet von (geilem) Frank 

Geilem wurde aus Jugendschutzgründen abgedeckt...


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. Dezember 2015)

Feines Video Kombi ,mit geiler Bildqualität .
Zeitlupe kommt richtig Profi mäßig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (12. Dezember 2015)

Ziemlich nass heute. Ist wer unterwegs?


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Dezember 2015)

Im geh jetzt ins Studio, ne ordentliche Runde rudern und dann Arbeiten an Haus & Hof


----------



## Kulminator (12. Dezember 2015)

in welchem Studio bist du?


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Dezember 2015)

Kulminator schrieb:


> in welchem Studio bist du?


Ist rel. neu, Clever Fit, bei uns um die Ecke (hinter der ABB).


----------



## Kulminator (12. Dezember 2015)

hab ich schon von gehört. Haben die auch Kurse?


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Dezember 2015)

Kurse? Weiss ich nicht, man bekommt eine Analyse und Beratung. Habe ich aber nicht groß in Anspruch genommen, da ich mein Programm von vor einem Jahr jetzt dort fortsetze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (12. Dezember 2015)

Spinning und Sexy Butt Kurse ?!?


----------



## Kulminator (13. Dezember 2015)

Alles Gute, Ede. Lass dich heute feiern. Wünsch dir für das neue Lebensjahr die geilsten Trails ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. Dezember 2015)

Danke Kulmi


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Dezember 2015)

Heute das 100te Mal in diesem Jahr mit dem Rad zur Arbeit 

Ede, Päckchen ist da.

Kulmi, DVD liegt in Deinem Briefkasten.


----------



## Kulminator (15. Dezember 2015)

Kombi, Tresor geöffnet und Schatz geborgen. vielen Dank.


----------



## kreisbremser (16. Dezember 2015)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Helm, da der andere wohl etwas abbekommen hat beim letzten Einschlag.
Hab den hier entdeckt.
http://www.alltricks.de/fahrradbekl...ml?gclid=CLSV5_-W4ckCFcgYGwodXl4MQQ#ectrans=1

Gibt was gutes für weniger Geld? Bricht man überhaupt einen abnehmbaren kinnschutz?

Oder tut es de hier? 
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/ixs-trail-rs-allround-helm-21431/wg_id-134


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Dezember 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach einem Helm, da der andere wohl etwas abbekommen hat beim letzten Einschlag.
> Hab den hier entdeckt.
> http://www.alltricks.de/fahrradbekl...ml?gclid=CLSV5_-W4ckCFcgYGwodXl4MQQ#ectrans=1
> 
> ...


Also, auf den IXS lass ich nix kommen, der ist super!


----------



## kreisbremser (16. Dezember 2015)

Ja, ist optisch auch der ansprechendste, den ich gerade gefunden habe. Denke der änder ist eher mit Kanonen auf Spatzen...
Ich werd mal ein paar ausprobieren. Online "sparen" macht beim Helm vermutlich wenig Sinn.


----------



## kreisbremser (16. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. Dezember 2015)

Den IXS kannst Du nehmen, oder was cooles von TSG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe.
Ich glaub der ixs ist der richtige für mich, wenn auf meinen wohlgeformten Kopf passt . Meine Frau möchte mir bestimmt noch etwas zu Weihnachten schenken, damit ich ihr möglichst lang erhalten bleibe.


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Dezember 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe.
> Ich glaub der ixs ist der richtige für mich, wenn auf meinen wohlgeformten Kopf passt . Meine Frau möchte mir bestimmt noch etwas zu Weihnachten schenken, damit ich ihr möglichst lang erhalten bleibe.


Nimm Größe M.


----------



## kreisbremser (16. Dezember 2015)

Ja, der m/l passt vom umfang, aber ich muss ihn aufsetzen, wegen der Form. Hatte mal einen online fehlkauf, weil er an einigen Stellen gedrückt hat.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (16. Dezember 2015)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/urge-allmountain-helm/rp-prod109540 kann dir das teil hier auch sehr empfehlen, hab ich seit 4 jahren, sehr zufrieden, super service und crashreplacement fürn 1/2 preis.


----------



## kreisbremser (16. Dezember 2015)

Stimmt, du hattest neulich vom replacement erzählt. Ich probier die beide an.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (16. Dezember 2015)

alternativ gibs noch den enduroomantic: https://www.google.de/search?q=urge...xVprfHobPOJLQgbgL#q=urge+enduromatic&tbm=shop   mit mehr nackenschutz, leider aber nur einen cm kleine im durchmesser und für mich zu klein


----------



## kreisbremser (16. Dezember 2015)

59cm ist knapp... Ich brauch wenigstens 60-61... Muss mal gucken wo urge verkauft wird. Ixs gibt es zumindest bei Hibike.


----------



## kreisbremser (16. Dezember 2015)

Die Farbe find ich super. Alpina King carapax.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (17. Dezember 2015)

hab jemand lust ne runde schlammtrial heizen..??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (17. Dezember 2015)

Fullface nicht für unseren üblichen Kram, total overdressed


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Dezember 2015)

Ede, wie kommst Du zu Deinem Shirt und wie sieht das WE aus?


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. Dezember 2015)

Das WE sieht so aus ,das wir biken gehen. Entweder ins tiefe Tal der Superhexen,oder zu den Satansweibern von Tittfield...

War grad in Spectre, man hat der wieder auf die Kagge gehauen.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (17. Dezember 2015)

Wenn ihr Sonntag fahrt sagt nochmal bitte bescheid, evtl. bekomm ich den halben Tag frei und würde mich anschließen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Dezember 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Das WE sieht so aus ,das wir biken gehen. Entweder ins tiefe Tal der Superhexen,oder zu den Satansweibern von Tittfield...


Wann und Wo?
Muss planen, habe ja hier noch eine leichte Baustelle aber auch Bock zum gondeln.


----------



## Mattotor (18. Dezember 2015)

Gude,
Ich hab bis 11 Januar Urlaub,und werde regelmäßig biken.
Ich fahre meistens Rückersbach hoch aufn Kamm und runter.
Bergauf fahre ich gerne zügig .
Bin 36, komme aus Alzenau,und würde mich freuen zusammen mit anderen Bikern mein Hobby zu teilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (18. Dezember 2015)

Samstag Baustelle und Sonntag biken ? HW wollten wir mal wieder machen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Dezember 2015)

Naja, für die Baustelle werde ich nicht so ewig brauchen, ein Erdkabel verlegen und Verteilerdosen setzen. Wir können ja morgen gegen 11 mal telefonieren. Sonntag habe ich aber auch nichts konkretes vor.


----------



## Mtb Ede (18. Dezember 2015)

o.k.1100 telefonieren.


----------



## Kulminator (19. Dezember 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> o.k.1100 telefonieren.



wie muss ich das verstehen? Geht heute was? Soll ja wettertechnisch ganz passabel werden.


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Dezember 2015)

Wie siehts aus: 1230 B8 ??? Ich würde dann mal. Dicke Bertha, da die Omma sinnloser Weise mit Spikes eingerüstet ist für den Schnee, der nicht da ist.
Ich lasse dann hier alles stehen und liegen und mache dann morgen weiter (incl. Löcher im Hof bohren)


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Dezember 2015)

Nur, dass Ihr mal eine Vorstellung habt: das war am Montag



Das ist mittlerweile mit Bewehrung und Beton wieder ausgegossen 5x0,7x0,4mtr
Nur noch hiermit zu ertragen:


----------



## Kulminator (19. Dezember 2015)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus: 1230 B8 ??? Ich würde dann mal. Dicke Bertha, da die Omma sinnloser Weise mit Spikes eingerüstet ist für den Schnee, der nicht da ist.
> Ich lasse dann hier alles stehen und liegen und mache dann morgen weiter (incl. Löcher im Hof bohren)



Wär ich dabei. Das Nicolai scharrt  schon ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Dezember 2015)

Sorry, habe grade den P. angerufen. Und Dich nicht am Telefon erwischt.
Er hat Baustelle, ich auch. Wir beide würden dann doch wohl morgen erst fahren 1200 ab P. nach HW.


----------



## Kulminator (19. Dezember 2015)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Sorry, habe grade den P. angerufen. Und Dich nicht am Telefon erwischt.
> Er hat Baustelle, ich auch. Wir beide würden dann doch wohl morgen erst fahren 1200 ab P. nach HW.


Schade... Bin trotzdem heute unterwegs


----------



## rockshoxrevel (19. Dezember 2015)

Wenn Sonntag gefahren wird, wo und wann wäre Treffpunkt? (für nicht Eingeweihte)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (19. Dezember 2015)

1300 ab 63743 Aschaffenburg, Am Herbigsbach 16.


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. Dezember 2015)

Mattotor schrieb:


> Gude,
> Ich hab bis 11 Januar Urlaub,und werde regelmäßig biken.
> Ich fahre meistens Rückersbach hoch aufn Kamm und runter.
> Bergauf fahre ich gerne zügig .
> Bin 36, komme aus Alzenau,und würde mich freuen zusammen mit anderen Bikern mein Hobby zu teilen



Wenn Du auch bergab gerne zügig fährst, willkommen !


----------



## rockshoxrevel (20. Dezember 2015)

Danke für die Rückmeldung, werde versuchen pünktlich da zu sein.


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Dezember 2015)

Jaa, fein war das heute - Laang und schmutzig 

Hier die zwei Jungs


----------



## Climax_66 (23. Dezember 2015)

@Wölfe, wünsche euch Frohe Weihnachten und guten drift ins neue Jahr!	Würde mich freuen mit euch 2016 das ein oder andere mal in Mil. oder aufm Hausberg zu fahren.


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. Dezember 2015)

Präsi, Hallo Aber Hallo wir sehen uns im Wald 
Dem Alzenauer Club auch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und ein Gutes Neues Jahr & immer ne Handbreit Dreck unter den Stollen


----------



## kreisbremser (23. Dezember 2015)

Ich wünsch euch allen ebenfalls schöne Feiertage.


----------



## Kulminator (24. Dezember 2015)

Schliesse mich an. Allseits Frohe Weihnachten und tolle Feiertage. In den nächsten Tagen hänge ich bei der Verwandtschaft fest. Biken geht erst wieder im Neuen Jahr. Holy Trails...


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Dezember 2015)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Schliesse mich an. Allseits Frohe Weihnachten und tolle Feiertage. In den nächsten Tagen hänge ich bei der Verwandtschaft fest. Biken geht erst wieder im Neuen Jahr. Holy Trails...


Ja, Euch auch schöne Weihnachten und lasst Euch gut beschenken!
War bei dem tollen Wetter noch für ne schnelle Runde Kilianus draussen und fange jetzt mit vorglühen an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Dezember 2015)

Wir waren die letzten Tage im Studio trainieren, um das welke Fleisch wieder auf Vordermann zu bekommen,
krasse Maschinen gibt es dort...

Frohe Weihnachten, und haut net so rein, ist schlecht für den Negativfederweg...


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Dezember 2015)

2ter Weihnachtsfeiertag, der Hirsch ist gegessen, die Verwandschaft aus dem Haus komplimentiert...draussen 10 Grad und kurze Hosen


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Dezember 2015)

Nach dem 3-tägigen Babbel-Overkill musste ich heute mal eine "stille Runde" für mich fahren. Spikes runtergewuchtet, die brauche ich dieses Jahr ja auch nicht mehr. Das war dann auch die längste Tour, die ich in diesem Jahr gemacht habe  und jetzt aufs Sofa und nix mehr für heute, ausser ein Bierchen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (27. Dezember 2015)

Länger wie der AlpenX ? Kompliment ! Ansonsten finde ich Biken auch besser wie Weihnachten...


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Dezember 2015)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Länger wie der AlpenX ? Kompliment ! Ansonsten finde ich Biken auch besser wie Weihnachten...


80km, 980hm


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Dezember 2015)

Ende Gelände, die letzte Tour für 2015 gefahren. Noch mal geiles Wetter, aber zum Schluss waren es nur noch 1,5 Grad.
Noch einmal den Klassiker, Rückersbacher, HK mit schöner Abfahrt, BH.
Rad sauber gemacht und verstaut.
Schlussstrich ziehen, leider nicht ganz die anvisierte Fahrleistung erbringen können...neue Chance im neuen Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (29. Dezember 2015)

Vergleich zum letzten Jahr?


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Dezember 2015)

Bittesehr:


----------



## kreisbremser (29. Dezember 2015)

Nächstes Jahr nehme ich wieder Teil, hab allerdings leider nur den halben Arbeitsweg von dir.


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Dezember 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr nehme ich wieder Teil, hab allerdings leider nur den halben Arbeitsweg von dir.


, da hilft nur: doppelt so viel zu Arbeit fahren (bei mir waren es 103 mal, macht gut 4000km).


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. Dezember 2015)

Kombi: Top Leistung die km hab ich nicht mal mit dem KFZ


----------



## Kulminator (1. Januar 2016)

Wünsche allen ein tolles bikereiches und sturzfreies Neues Jahr.


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. Januar 2016)

Frohes Neues auch von mir, ohne Verletzungen.
Vielleicht wird 2016 ja das Sonntagsfahrverbot aufgehoben um mehr gemeinsame Touren fahren zu können.


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Januar 2016)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Frohes Neues auch von mir, ohne Verletzungen.
> Vielleicht wird 2016 ja das Sonntagsfahrverbot aufgehoben um mehr gemeinsame Touren fahren zu können.





Kulminator schrieb:


> Wünsche allen ein tolles bikereiches und sturzfreies Neues Jahr.


Wir hoffen, Ihr seid gut reingekommen ins Neue Jahr!
Euch auch alles Gute, rauf auf die Bikes - 3-2-1-Los!


----------



## kreisbremser (1. Januar 2016)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wünsche allen ein tolles bikereiches und sturzfreies Neues Jahr.



Das gleiche wünsche ich auch.


----------



## Kulminator (1. Januar 2016)

Heute den Schweinehund überwunden zur ersten kurzen 2016er Runde. Das Jahr fängt gut an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Januar 2016)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Heute den Schweinehund überwunden zur ersten kurzen 2016er Runde. Das Jahr fängt gut an.


Habe auch schon eine 2-std Runde gemacht und chille jetzt bei einem Bierchen


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Januar 2016)

Heute kein Outdoorbiken, es ist eklig nass da draußen. Habe mit Brauen angefangen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. Januar 2016)

War heute morgen im Studio, um 1407 Dienstbeginn.
Nächste Woche 5./6. und 10. frei.


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Januar 2016)

Und ich muss am nächsten Samstag arbeiten / Schichtaufsicht


----------



## kreisbremser (2. Januar 2016)

Moin Leute,

Komme was wolle. Morgen Mittag stürze ich mich zur traumabewältigung den Trail vom letzten Unfall runter.


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Januar 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> Komme was wolle. Morgen Mittag stürze ich mich zur traumabewältigung den Trail vom letzten Unfall runter.


Mach das, aber a bissl uffbasse!


----------



## kreisbremser (2. Januar 2016)

Diesmal fahr ich zumindest in Begleitung und muss nicht ne Stunde einarmig zum Bahnhof watscheln...


----------



## kreisbremser (3. Januar 2016)

Trails waren eine Katastrophe. Alles durchgeweicht und und das nasse Laub tut sein übriges. Ein unsanfter Abstieg inklusive verstauchtem Finger, möglicherweise mal neuen Reifen vorne montieren. Alles in allem ein gelungener Ausflug. Ein Kilo Kleidung wiegt nach dem Ausflug jetzt 2,5kg.
Werde mal etwas trockenere Tage abwarten.


----------



## bikebuster90 (3. Januar 2016)

hier mal ein vorher, nachher bild, ging doch echt vom schlamm her
ach war doch ganz cool heute, grip auf den trails war ausreichend vorhanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (3. Januar 2016)

So eine riesen traillesebrille hätt ich heut brauchen können. Meine schmale minibrille hab ich beim rausholen mit den Handschuhen so eingesaut, dass ich sie direkt wieder eingepackt habe.


----------



## DarkRusher (8. Januar 2016)

Hat jemand eine Art Veranstaltungskalender 2016 für MTB-Veranstaltungen in der nähe von Aschaffenburg?
Ich meine sowas in Richtung der "Rund Um Mömlingen"-Tour vom MTB-Verein in Mömlingen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Januar 2016)

Nope, kann ich nicht mit dienen.
Generell aber: Ende Juli Keiler in Wombach/Lohr und die Sulzbacher haben im frühen Frühjahr normalerweise auch ein Rennen.


----------



## DarkRusher (8. Januar 2016)

Kann man da auch als Hobby-Fahrer mitfahren? Sieht alles sehr nach Rennen und Zeitwertung aus?


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Januar 2016)

Ja, ist Rennen mit Zeitwertung (Marathon, 1-3 Strecken...) muss man sich anmelden und dann gegen Zeit.
Scheint aber auch andere Veranstaltungen zu geben. Wenn Du eher abfahrtsorientiert bist, dann gibts Veranstaltungen z.B. in Frammersbach im Rahmen der Lifttage. Dort mal reinschauen bzw. im Lokalforum Spessart.


----------



## Climax_66 (9. Januar 2016)

Sulzbach im April ist eine Ausfahrt kein Rennen, hat Familieren Charakter,  Genuss Strecke da kann jeder mit fahrn und da fahrn Anfänger und Profis bunt gemischt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Januar 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Sulzbach im April ist eine Ausfahrt kein Rennen, hat Familieren Charakter,  Genuss Strecke da kann jeder mit fahrn und da fahrn Anfänger und Profis bunt gemischt.


 Danke, so war das in Sulzbach


----------



## Climax_66 (9. Januar 2016)

Weil wir gerade dabei sind, schon mal wer die "GH1" gefahren, die Beschreibung liest sich eigentlich  vielversprechend.

Liest Du:

GH1
Großheubach GH1
— 1 Kommentar ↓   
grossheubach   

Am 25.7.2015 ist es endlich soweit. Das Bikeeldorado zwischen Odenwald und Spessart bekommt Zuwachs. In der Nachbargemeinde Großheubach wird am 25.07.2015 um 13:00 Uhr eine neue Mountainbikestrecke eröﬀnet. Wie die Mil 1 und die A1 gehört diese Runde, wenn auch im Spessart zum Streckennetz des Geopark Odenwald. Somit erfolgt auch die gleich Beschilderung wie bei den anderen 34 Strecken im Odenwald.

In enger Zusammenarbeit mit dem Radverein von Großheubach ‘ Al Heil 1903’, mountainbike-miltenberg und natürlich der Gemeinde Großheubach
ist hier eine spannende Runde entstanden:

30 km Länge und 900 Höhenmeter gilt es zu bewältigen.

Dabei liegt ein besonderer Augenmerk mal wieder auf den Downhils. Der SH-Trail mit seinen steilen Stücken , Stufen und im letzen Drittel mit seinem ﬂowigen Trailstück verspricht schon gleich
als erster Downhil einen Adrenalinkick nach dem anderen. Der Dönertrail zeigt sich von einer anderen Seite. Verspielt schlängelt er sich zwischen Bäumen hindurch, von einer Wegkante auf die andere – einfach nur Fun. Der letzte Downhil läßt wieder den Adrenalinpegel steigen – schroﬀ, steil, schmal und mit Felsenstufen wird hier Technik gefordert.

Auch die Verbindungswege lassen keine Langeweile aufkommen. Einige steile Passagen verlangen Kondition, dabei gibt es immer wieder Ausblicke in das Maintal, auf Großheubach , die Weinberge und natürlich auf das Kloster Engelberg. Start & Ziel ist am Main am Lunapark.


----------



## DarkRusher (9. Januar 2016)

Danke schonmal für die Veranstaltungstipps.

Zur GH1:
Im Vergleich zur Mil1 und Mö1 würde ich die GH1 folgend einsortieren:
1. Mil1
2. Mö1
3. GH1

Die GH1 hat schöne Trails, diese kommen aber technisch nicht ganz an die Mil1 ran. Würde das Technisch eher mit Mö1 vergleichen. Der Trailanteil ist auch nicht so hoch wie bei der Mil1 oder Mö1.
Es gibt einen sehr langen (teilweise auch sehr steilen) Streckenabschnitt, da wird man richtig gefordert konditionell.
Es gibt zudem noch längere Strecken auf Schotterwegen und gegen Ende nochmal eine längere Asphaltstrecke.

Lohnt sich aber auf jeden Fall zu fahren.

Hier gibts auch nochmal ein eigenen Thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ausgeschilderte-mtb-strecke-gross-heubach.762154/


----------



## Climax_66 (9. Januar 2016)

Geht halt doch nichts über Tobi Trail, Quellentrail, Keltentrail. Danke für die Antwort, die reicht mir schon.


----------



## Kulminator (9. Januar 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Geht halt doch nichts über Tobi Trail, Quellentrail, Keltentrail. Danke für die Antwort, die reicht mir schon.


Melde trotzdem Interesse an GH1...


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. Januar 2016)

Ich auch...


----------



## Climax_66 (9. Januar 2016)

Mit 29 Zoll wäre ich auch mal mit bei, weil der Kloster Biergarten mit Maß Krüge auch kein Fehler ist.
Aber ein Gleichwertigen Spieplatz wie Mil. wird es denk ich nicht werden


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Januar 2016)

Lost Saturday...war kein Spaß, heute 
Morgen kann ich allerdings mal raus zum Fahren. Mal schauen, wie das Wetter wird.


----------



## Climax_66 (9. Januar 2016)

Ziemlich alles abgesoffen im Wald außer Waldautobahn und Steilstücke. Aber sehr viel neue Porno Bikes mit neuen Gesichtern aufm Hausberg zu sehen.
War Heute mal mit dem Hund Gassi gehen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Januar 2016)

Heute 60km Rundreise durch den Rodgau mit lekker Underground


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaimewolf3060 (11. Januar 2016)

Da das radl sauber ist, hast du es die ganze Zeit getragen ;-)


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Januar 2016)

nee, per Foddoshop reinkopiert.


----------



## Kulminator (11. Januar 2016)

Bist du da zweimal gefahren? Oder von wem stammt die zweite Schneise der Verwüstung?


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Januar 2016)

Servus 
bis zur Seligenstädter Str. zwischen Mainhausen und Babenhausen wars ja noch ganz o.k. aber im Wald unterhalb des Seligenstädter Dreiecks kam die große Sauerei...zweite Spur stammt vom Stützrad


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Januar 2016)

Was meint ihr, haben wir morgen Schnee auf dem Kamm oder nur nass?


----------



## Climax_66 (15. Januar 2016)

Kamm ist weiß!


----------



## Climax_66 (15. Januar 2016)

Unten nur gepudert,  ab etwas weniger als der Hälfte aber geschlossene Schneedecke.


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. Januar 2016)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, haben wir morgen Schnee auf dem Kamm oder nur nass?



Willst Du mal schauen fahren ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Januar 2016)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Willst Du mal schauen fahren ?


Ja, gegen 1200 da heute Abend noch was vor.
Ist mit Sicherheit ne große Sauerei, hoffe halt dass der Schnee ein bissl hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaimewolf3060 (16. Januar 2016)

Wie wohl Mil1 ausschaut. Da liegt bestimmt 20cm Schnee.


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Climax_66 (16. Januar 2016)

Live from Kamm


----------



## Climax_66 (16. Januar 2016)

Aktuell schneit es wieder, nicht ohne Halstuch, gefühlt -5°


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Januar 2016)

So war`s!
Ab halber Höhe etwas Schnee, oben mehr (5-8cm), leichter Schneefall, ars***kalt / kalte Füße, nette Abfahrt, die Muddy Mary hat klaglos ihren Dienst verrichtet, unten wieder Sprühregen, dann Sonne usw...Rad sauber gemacht, das war nötig


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. Januar 2016)

Nee die Verhältnisse sind mir zu grottig zur Zeit, Programm im Studio absolviert, Trullas und Muskelmänner bei Ihrer Show beobachtet...


----------



## rockshoxrevel (17. Januar 2016)

ihr stellt euch an am feldberg waren es gestern obenrum wunderbare 20cm schnee unten dann so 5-10cm, perfekt zum trailsurfen^^ uphill konditionell doch fordernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Januar 2016)

Habe heute Schlachttag, fahre deshalb nicht.
Die Wildsau (50kg wie geschossen) ist jetzt zerlegt, die großen Stücke verstaut und eingefroren.
Jetzt erst mal "normales" Essen, heute Nachmittag mache ich noch Wildschweinwurst in Gläsern


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. Januar 2016)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> ihr stellt euch an am feldberg waren es gestern obenrum wunderbare 20cm schnee unten dann so 5-10cm, perfekt zum trailsurfen^^ uphill konditionell doch fordernd



Ihr seit halt ganz harte Jungs...


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (17. Januar 2016)

So viel Schnee liegt nicht am HK.
Bin gerade mit den Kindern Rodeln kurz vor HK.


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Kulminator (17. Januar 2016)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> ihr stellt euch an am feldberg waren es gestern obenrum wunderbare 20cm schnee unten dann so 5-10cm, perfekt zum trailsurfen^^ uphill konditionell doch fordernd


Bei mir waren es 80cm am Berg und 40cm im Tal. So gefällt mir das...


----------



## Climax_66 (18. Januar 2016)

Guckst du.........
https://www.adticket.de/Flow-–-Leid...schaffenburg-Stadthalle/21-01-2016_20-00.html


----------



## Kulminator (18. Januar 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Guckst du.........
> https://www.adticket.de/Flow-–-Leidenschaft-Mountainbiken-Harald-Philipp/Aschaffenburg-Stadthalle/21-01-2016_20-00.html


Sounds good. Ist jemand dort?!?


----------



## Climax_66 (19. Januar 2016)

Jo,  Maxi holt mich ab.


----------



## Vmichael (19. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## Kulminator (20. Januar 2016)

2000 schaffe ich problemlos. Dann sehen wir uns in AB.


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. Januar 2016)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute, Kulmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (20. Januar 2016)

alles gut auch von mir.


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Januar 2016)

Da schließe ich mich gerne an bei den Gratulanten: Alles Gute, Kulmi  zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Alex1206 (20. Januar 2016)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag


----------



## Kulminator (20. Januar 2016)

Vielen Dank euch allen.

Bin morgen spätestens 1945 in AB in der Stadthalle...


----------



## Climax_66 (22. Januar 2016)

Wer es verpasst hat, der hat noch eine Chance am 4. März in Freigericht:
https://www.adticket.de/Ghost-Events-Shop.html?format=raw
Empfehlenswert!

Guckst Du:


----------



## Kulminator (22. Januar 2016)

FLOW kommt gut...


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (22. Januar 2016)

Sea of Rock finde ich besser.


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. Januar 2016)

G`Morsche!
Eispanzer auf dem Untergrund, da draussen 
Ich schaue mir das nachher mal bei mehr Helligkeit an.
Die Spikes sind montiert, ich könnte ja mal ne Runde wagen


----------



## Kulminator (23. Januar 2016)

viel Spasss, Kombi. 
Ich hab die Hoffnung, dass die Loipen in der Rhön noch befahrbar sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (23. Januar 2016)

Heute um 0130 wars krass wie in der Eishalle.


----------



## kreisbremser (23. Januar 2016)

bin heute morgen gegen acht mit dem Rad in der Stadt gewesen.... aufm Rad war ich sicherer unterwegs aus auf den Füßen. war echt Wahnsinn.


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. Januar 2016)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Heute um 0130 wars krass wie in der Eishalle.


Hoffentlich nirgendwo angeeckt!?


----------



## Mtb Ede (23. Januar 2016)

Zum Glück nicht, Hauptproblem waren auch die Fußwege.


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Januar 2016)

Das Rad feiert heute seinen 1-jährigen Geburtstag. 4100km damit abgeritten, heute eine schöne 55km Runde bei um die 0 Grad.


----------



## Climax_66 (24. Januar 2016)

Heist indirekt an den Rest langsam aber sicher in Form zu kommen, oder so ähnlich......... ich bin noch nicht ma mit schrauben fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (24. Januar 2016)

staustufe griesheim?


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Januar 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> staustufe griesheim?


Nö, Stockstadt...die Tour ging über Niederrodenbach Oberrodenbach Albstadt Michelbach Kälberau Alzenau Wasserlos Hörstein Kleinostheim Seligenstadt...


----------



## kreisbremser (24. Januar 2016)

ich muss auch endlich wieder los. im Moment bekomm ich den arsch kaum hoch. für morgen nach der Arbeit hab ich zumindest mal klein auheim am Main entlang als Ziel angepeilt.


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Januar 2016)

Tolle Abendstimmung, heute


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (25. Januar 2016)

Twilightzone..


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Januar 2016)

Wetterforecast furs Wochenende !?
Samstag scheint ja noch der bessere Tag zu warden. Ich kann mit bis Anschlag 1630 / 1700 was freischaufeln.


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. Januar 2016)

Kann nur Sonntag.


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Januar 2016)

Ok, ich beobachte mal das Wetter weiter, Sonntag geht prinzipiell bei mir auch


----------



## kreisbremser (28. Januar 2016)

war eben im Stadtwald. alles schön trocken. ich wünsch euch viel Spaß und hoffe das Wetter hält.


----------



## Kulminator (29. Januar 2016)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wetterforecast furs Wochenende !?
> Samstag scheint ja noch der bessere Tag zu warden. Ich kann mit bis Anschlag 1630 / 1700 was freischaufeln.



Samstag 'darf' ich raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Januar 2016)

Mal schauen, wie das Wetter wird. Heute morgen war es jedenfalls schon wieder sackkalt 
Bin noch nie so viele Kilometer in einem Januar gefahren wie in diesem Januar.


----------



## Climax_66 (29. Januar 2016)

Also Heute waren die Trails sensationell trocken am Hausberg, kein Schlammloch nichts,  wenn ich nur so fit wäre wie ich Bock hätte.....


----------



## Kulminator (30. Januar 2016)

Bevor das Schweinewetter kommt, mach ich mich jetzt auf Richtung HK.


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. Januar 2016)

Na gut, habe gerade erst mit dem Frühstück begonnen. Hatte einen guten Schlaf.


----------



## Kulminator (30. Januar 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Also Heute waren die Trails sensationell trocken am Hausberg, kein Schlammloch nichts,  wenn ich nur so fit wäre wie ich Bock hätte.....


Kann ich bestätigen. Die Muttis hatten sensationellen Grip. Läuft....


----------



## Climax_66 (30. Januar 2016)

Hat richtig gut getan nach mehr als 4 Wochen wieder mal zu biken, bin jetzt wieder tiefenentspannt


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. Januar 2016)

Hausberg Classic-Runde ebenfalls erfolgreich beendet 
 Jetzt ein schönes Rollmops-Brötchen, Duschen, chillen.


----------



## Kulminator (30. Januar 2016)

hört sich ganz so an als ob wir heute alle 'oben' waren - nur jeder zu einer anderen Zeit?


----------



## Climax_66 (30. Januar 2016)

Kulminator schrieb:


> hört sich ganz so an als ob wir heute alle 'oben' waren - nur jeder zu einer anderen Zeit?


Ich war Gestern bei strahlendem Sonnenschein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (30. Januar 2016)

OK .. dann hatte ich deinen heutigen Post falsch interpretiert.  Gestern war definitiv der schönere Tag - blöd nur, wenn man nicht aus dem Büro rauskommt .


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (30. Januar 2016)

Und heute schüttet es....


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## rockshoxrevel (4. Februar 2016)

Jeamnd am Samstag Lust auf ne Runde HK, Tempo eher langsam zum Wiederreinkommen?


----------



## kreisbremser (4. Februar 2016)

hi, ich hätte interesse, wenns keine zu große schlammschlacht wird.


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Februar 2016)

Wenn morgen bei mir die Schlosser fertig werden, kann Samstag klappen.
Es wird schön durchfeuchtet sein 
Wir werden die Entwicklung beobachten.


----------



## Kulminator (5. Februar 2016)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> Jeamnd am Samstag Lust auf ne Runde HK, Tempo eher langsam zum Wiederreinkommen?



"Dein langsam" oder "unser langsam"?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Februar 2016)

Bin morgen fahrbereit. Wann / Wo?


----------



## rockshoxrevel (5. Februar 2016)

Es wird euer langsam, hatte en ziemlich harten crash und muss erstma wieder reinkommen. 
Würde sagen 11.30 B8 Parkplatz?


----------



## Climax_66 (5. Februar 2016)

Hab gesehen Wetter wird ja Morgen besser als gedacht und was von langsam angehen hab ich auch gelesen, unter den Voraussetzungen wäre ich gern dabei.


----------



## kreisbremser (5. Februar 2016)

ab 12 wäre super, dann hab weniger Stress am Vormittag.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (5. Februar 2016)

12 uhr wäre für mich auch ok, was sagt der rest????


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Februar 2016)

1200 ist gut, B8


----------



## Kulminator (5. Februar 2016)

Uhrzeit ok. Bei Tauwetter bin ich auch am Start.


----------



## Climax_66 (5. Februar 2016)

Wo wollt ihr hoch? Würde dann am Fuss zum Hk dazu stossen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Februar 2016)

1200 B8, bin dabei.


----------



## Kulminator (6. Februar 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Wo wollt ihr hoch? Würde dann am Fuss zum Hk dazu stossen.



Lass uns an Tobis Laden treffen. Ca 1220 - 1230.. Ok?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (6. Februar 2016)

Geht klar


----------



## Kulminator (6. Februar 2016)

... da waren es nur noch 3 ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Februar 2016)

Und 4en ists kalt geworden da sind sie runtergefahren...

habe mich in Action hingelegt bzw. das VR und Lenker wollten anders als ich und der Lenker landete dann in den Rippen - autsch.
Ich muss vermeiden zu niesen sonst autsche ich.


----------



## kreisbremser (6. Februar 2016)

dachte ihr schaut nochmal rein nach der Abfahrt.

edit: ah, gute Besserung. hab deinen Post übersehen, Kombi.


----------



## Kulminator (6. Februar 2016)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Und 4en ists kalt geworden da sind sie runtergefahren...
> 
> habe mich in Action hingelegt bzw. das VR und Lenker wollten anders als ich und der Lenker landete dann in den Rippen - autsch.
> Ich muss vermeiden zu niesen sonst autsche ich.


Drinnen am KaminOfen war es angenehm warm. Ich dachte auch, dass ihr noch nachkommt. 
Wie schlimm ist es bei dir?


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. Februar 2016)

Lange Pausen vor technischen Abfahrten liegen mir nicht (mehr), besser nach der Tour nochmal einkehren.

Ansonsten war das Tempo heute wie angekündigt moderat....schnell, und endlich raus aus dem Studio-Mief.


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Februar 2016)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wie schlimm ist es bei dir?



Niesen sollte ich vermeiden und herzhaftes Lachen tut auch weh. Flach atmen (auch beim biken) kein Problem. Mal sehen wie die Nacht wird.
Hatte mich schon gewundert, das der Rockshoxsrevel immer IBUs im Rucksack hat, war aber gut so.


----------



## Kulminator (6. Februar 2016)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Lange Pausen vor technischen Abfahrten liegen mir nicht (mehr), besser nach der Tour nochmal einkehren.



Nächstes Mal Treffpunkt oben am Kamm ? Dann passt das mit der Einkehr nach der Tour?


----------



## kreisbremser (6. Februar 2016)

wo kam der äppler gleich her? der war lecker und abfahrtstauglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Februar 2016)

die Nacht war schon mal ziemlich bescheiden  Rippe in Verbindung mit Heuschnupfen


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. Februar 2016)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Nächstes Mal Treffpunkt oben am Kamm ? Dann passt das mit der Einkehr nach der Tour?


Völlig sinnfrei. Tja, wenn es mal nicht so läuft wie vom Herrn gewünscht...


----------



## Climax_66 (7. Februar 2016)

Also mit 2-4 Äppler läuft die Abfahrt wesentlich geschmeidiger, geht zumindest mir so, das nach der Einkehr noch ne Abfahrt folgt das bringt halt die Lage der Gaststätte am Kamm mit sich. In  Mil. stellt sich das Problem ja überhaupt nicht. Alles in allem aber ne schöne Runde für die Jahreszeit, ab und an Missverständnisse während einer Ausfahrt werte ich als Luxusproblem solang man zusasammen noch los fährt und min. 50% zusasammen färhrt ist das wesentlich mehr zum Gegensatz was hier mit verabredeten Ausfahrten läuft.   Der Äppler ist eigentlich ein Massen Abfühlungs Produkt Fa. STENGER, da gibt es noch wesentlich bessere.
Versuch mal den alten Hochstädter naturtrüb, das ist ein Stöffche.....


----------



## Climax_66 (9. Februar 2016)

Bevor ich mich in die Fastenzeit abmelde, hab ich noch rosige Aussichten für uns aus meiner alten Heimat, gewusst hatte ich es schon länger aber da war es nur ein Vorhaben jetzt gibts Fakten!
Bad Orb bekommt einen Flowtrail!


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Februar 2016)

Morgen gehts das erste Mal wieder aufs Outdoor-Rad (zur Arbeit). Fühle mich wieder ganz O.k..


----------



## kreisbremser (17. Februar 2016)

super, was machen wir Samstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Februar 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> super, was machen wir Samstag?


Regenschirm aufspannen...es scheint Kaggwetter zu geben.


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Februar 2016)

Old McRib fühlt sich zu 90/95% wieder hergestellt und plant am Wochenende durch leichtes Gelände zu biken.
Muss mich rantasten...
Samstag ist möglich, Sonntag alternativ auch. Beide Tage eher nicht.


----------



## kreisbremser (25. Februar 2016)

ich denke ich hab zeit. ich werde das orakel noch befragen, wenn es von arbeit kommt.


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. Februar 2016)

Samstag habe ich frei.


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Februar 2016)

Ok, ich sollte nur um 17/1730 wieder zu Hause sein...Konzertbesuch


----------



## kreisbremser (26. Februar 2016)

bin samstag dabei. high noon an der parkbucht?


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. Februar 2016)

Ich dachte mehr an mal wieder HW oder MÖ1...


----------



## kreisbremser (26. Februar 2016)

was ist hw? ich schau mir das gern an mit euch


----------



## migges (26. Februar 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> was ist hw? ich schau mir das gern an mit euch


Hohe Warte warscheinlich.


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Februar 2016)

12hundert beim Ede und dann zur MÖ1, wäre machbar.
@kreisbremser, ich könnte Dich mitnehmen wenn Du bei mir vorbeikommst (1140 spätestens). Adresse per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (27. Februar 2016)

Was machen wir ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Februar 2016)

Mö1 ab Mö


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Februar 2016)

Geschmeidige Runde heute


----------



## Mtb Ede (27. Februar 2016)

Ja, sehr geil


----------



## kreisbremser (27. Februar 2016)

warum guck ich so doof? 
super Wetter, super Tour. Danke für Support in jeglicher Hinsicht.


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. März 2016)

Samstag around 1200-1300 gehts in den Wald.
Heimatrevier, gerne auch Weinberge Michelbach oder Hörstein Schöne Aussicht Weinberge Treppe etc.


----------



## kreisbremser (9. März 2016)

schade, kann nur morgens bis 13/14uhr radeln. werd ne runde im Taunus drehen. viel Spaß euch.


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. März 2016)

Samstag bin ich dabei.
1300 B8 ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. März 2016)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Samstag bin ich dabei.
> 1300 B8 ?


Ja, ok. Muss mir noch überlegen, mit welcher Fuhre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (10. März 2016)

Werde das 601 nehmen.
Wo ist Symion ? Weder im IBC noch per Mail zu erreichen...?


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. März 2016)

Dem neuen Trail am HK sieht man die häufige Benutzung deutlich an...


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. März 2016)

Leider ja 
und ansonsten haben die Waldarbeiter (im Auftrag der Holz-Mafia) viel umgeschmissen im Wald und lassen es ja liegen


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. März 2016)

War trotzdem eine schöne Runde...


----------



## Turbudir (15. März 2016)

Hi.
Kann man sich hier für gelegentliche Touren noch einklinken? Mö1, Hahnenkamm, Miltenberg etc bin ich wenns zeitlich passt immer mal dabei. 
Grüße aus Grosswallstadt


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. März 2016)

Turbudir schrieb:


> Hi.
> Kann man sich hier für gelegentliche Touren noch einklinken? Mö1, Hahnenkamm, Miltenberg etc bin ich wenns zeitlich passt immer mal dabei.
> Grüße aus Grosswallstadt


Ja, gerne. Immer mal hier reinschauen...MIL steht bald wieder an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (17. März 2016)

Wie ist so die Stimmungslage fürs WE?


----------



## kreisbremser (18. März 2016)

moin, bei mir ist bettenbau angesagt. sonntag wäre evtl. möglich.


----------



## Mtb Ede (18. März 2016)

Bei mir geht es auch nur Sonntags. Alle Bikes einsatzbereit.


----------



## Turbudir (18. März 2016)

Wäre evtl heute mittag am Start. Je nachdem wie ich ausm Büro komme. Ab ca. 15Uhr.


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. März 2016)

Turbudir schrieb:


> Wäre evtl heute mittag am Start. Je nachdem wie ich ausm Büro komme. Ab ca. 15Uhr.


Hier, Meister, 15hundert  da muss ich noch arbeiten...
Ich bin Sonntag dann auch am Start.

HT aktuell nicht einsatzbereit.
Dicke Bertha und die Omma sind einsatzbereit.


----------



## kreisbremser (18. März 2016)

Sonntag ist angemeldet und genehmigt. ab Mittag wär spitze, dann kann ich lange frühstücken.


----------



## Mtb Ede (18. März 2016)

O.k. Sonntag, welche Area ?
Bin offen für alles.


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. März 2016)

Naja, Taunus wäre mal wieder angesagt, allein, ich glaube da liegt noch der Schnee oben.
Ansonsten gerne die MÖ1 (ab MÖ). HK brauche ich eher nicht (zumindest nicht den neuen T), aber da gäbe es ja auch noch genug zum abklappern.
Meinungsbildung im Laufe des Samstag abzuschließen.

Heute: endgeiles Wetter, das HT ist etwas defekt (HR) also habe mich mal das Eisenschwein draussen bewegt und es nicht bereut.


----------



## kreisbremser (18. März 2016)

Moin, 
bin überall dabei. muss morgen noch werkeln und den Grill entzünden.


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. März 2016)

Großheubach GH1 wäre mal was noch unbekanntes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (19. März 2016)

Da wird ja durchaus was geboten!
http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/gross-heubach-gh1

Ach ja, noch der Schadensbericht vom HT: wieder die Felge gerissen


----------



## kreisbremser (19. März 2016)

hi Leute,
ich bin hinter meinem Zeitplan was den Bettbau angeht. es sieht schon tierisch geil aus, ist aber noch nicht quartierfähig. ich sag mal Bruder vor Luder, oder Tochter vor Fahrrad. ich wünsch euch viel Spaß und schickt Fotos von der Strecke, ich werde noch ein paar Bretter sägen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. März 2016)

Ok, dann noch einen schönen Sonntag.

Ede, morgen bei Dir um 1200 Abholen?
Mit der Dicken Bertha die GH1. Knieprodeggore nehme ich mit.


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. März 2016)

Ok, 1200 mit dickem Bock und leichtem Gedöns.


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. März 2016)

In Großheubach muß man sich die feinen Trailabschnitte hart erarbeiten, vorallem wenn man die etwas schwerere
Bikekategorie gewählt hat.
Trotzdem eine lohnenswerte Runde die gerne wiederholt wird.


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. März 2016)

So sahs aus:
http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/gross-heubach-gh1


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. März 2016)

Grr, im Videoschnitt kommen die Slomo-Sequenzen nicht an...


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. März 2016)

Heute Morgen hats geregnet, 5min nachdem ich aus dem Haus war  immerhin war es nach einer halben Stunde durch.

Repariertes HR ist auch wieder in da house. Brauche noch ein paar schöne Reifen, diesmal tubeless.


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. März 2016)

Am Samstag gibts bei moderaten Temperaturen und 10% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit einen Ausflug nach Miltenberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (24. März 2016)

Urzeit? treffen vor Ort?


----------



## Hüby (24. März 2016)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Da wird ja durchaus was geboten!
> http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/gross-heubach-gh1
> 
> Ach ja, noch der Schadensbericht vom HT: wieder die Felge gerissenAnhang anzeigen 474326



gehste ma zu ihmchen..  http://www.radsporttechnik-mueller.de/?de_laufradbau,141 is gleiches Haus wo du den Brooks Sattel geholt hattest..


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. März 2016)

Meldung für MIL


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. März 2016)

@Hüby 

Danke...der Kollege hatte ja den LRS gebaut und ist wirklich kulant und fix bei der Wiederherstellung


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. März 2016)

Ede, 1200 bei Dir, dann 1240 in MIL am Schützenhaus?



kreisbremser schrieb:


> Urzeit? treffen vor Ort?



Vielleich einfacher / wenige Umweg für Dich, wenn Du direkt dorthin fährst.
https://www.google.de/maps/place/Re...43,15z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0xdb2336e0a0e29c6c

Knieprodeggdore!


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. März 2016)

Ja, 1200 ab hier mit Brodeggdoren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (25. März 2016)

maps sagt:
Fahrrad 4h
zu Fuß 1d
Auto 1h
ich hol gern jemanden ab, falls wer eine Mitfahrgelegenheit braucht.
12uhr vor Ort?


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. März 2016)

Es folgt der Bericht aus Miltenberg : GOIL!


----------



## kreisbremser (26. März 2016)

schade, ich häng seit heute morgen auf der Couch. das Wetter war ja sehr vielversprechend.


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. März 2016)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Es folgt der Bericht aus Miltenberg : GOIL!


Yess!


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. März 2016)

Da geht noch mehr...ich merke, wir müssen uns wieder in die Strecke reinfuchsen


----------



## kreisbremser (28. März 2016)

Schade,
Da hab ich wohl was verpasst.


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. März 2016)

Na ja, für Ü50 Driver gar net so übel. Man bedenke auch noch die sehr feuchten BV mit dem zugesetztem Profil und erstes Mal/Saison.


----------



## Turbudir (30. März 2016)

Mahlzeit,
steht denn jetzt am Wochenende wieder was an?

Gruß


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. März 2016)

Bei mir negativ.


----------



## aeronautic (2. April 2016)

Auf der Birkenhainer, parallel zur Barbarossaquelle, bekommt "flow" eine ganz neue Bedeutung. Ich bin praktisch mit dem Wasser nach unten geflossen...








 

Weiß jemand zufällig ob im weiteren Verlauf der Birkenhainer die Sperrung oberhalb des Tennisplatzes noch besteht? Da haben vor 2 Wochen sehr sehr viele Bäume gelegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordender (3. April 2016)

Ich bin die Birkenhainer vorletzte Woche gefahren und da war alles frei. Oberhalb der Tennisplätze ist der Weg schon lange kaputt bzw. versperrt und es wurde eine neue Wegführung eingerichtet. Bist du nach GPS gefahren? Dann hast du einen alten Track erwischt.


----------



## aeronautic (3. April 2016)

Ja direkt über dem Restaurant in dem großen "Loch" ist der Weg schon lange kaputt, das ist klar. Aber 5 Minuten später gabelt sich der Weg und man fährt gewöhnlich links. Da war gesperrt. Aber ich schau die Tage nochmal


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. April 2016)

Ausfahrt gefällig am Wochenende?


----------



## kreisbremser (6. April 2016)

bin leider raus. große Feierlichkeit in meiner alten Heimat. ich wünsche bestes Wetter.


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. April 2016)

Bei mir nur der Sonntag möglich.


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. April 2016)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Bei mir nur der Sonntag möglich.


Halten wirs mal im Auge.


----------



## Bagui (7. April 2016)

Würde mich ebenfalls einklinken für Sonntag. Schon eine Idee wohin es geht ?


----------



## Hüby (7. April 2016)

http://www.mountainbike-miltenberg.de/termine/


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. April 2016)

Habe seit Ostern mit einer Infektion zu kämpfen, konnte daher nichts sportliches machen.
Der Doc hat mir heute die Freigabe für Sonntag bis maximal Puls 150 gegeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (9. April 2016)

Ok, was ist jetzt mit Sonntag?
Ich habe heute im Garten gerödelt und will morgen aufs Ratt. Strecke: alles wird genommen. Rückersbacher/HK oder Hw oder MÖ1?


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. April 2016)

Ich muss noch aufpassen, daher so flach wie möglich.


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. April 2016)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich muss noch aufpassen, daher so flach wie möglich.


Das ist natürlich ärgerlich.
Ich schlage vor, mach langsam, kurier Dich aus.
Ich drehe dann morgen früh solo ne schnelle Runde und mache dann lieber Mittags was im Garten, da komme ich ja sonst nicht dazu. Kommende Woche über bin ich auf Dienstreise, da kann ich vorher wenigstens was hier erledigen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. April 2016)

Ja, wird wohl so am besten sein.
Sehr hartnäckig der Kram...


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. April 2016)

Wie ist die Vorhersage furs WE?
Aktuell regnets hier in BLN.
Sonntag werde ich keine Zeit haben da Veranstaltung.
Wenn es morgen regnet, werde ich brauen, ansonsten eine Runde fahren.


----------



## kreisbremser (15. April 2016)

wohl er regnerisch. heute back ich morgen brau ich und Sonntag...
womöglich wäre heute noch die beste Gelegenheit für eine kleine Waldrunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (15. April 2016)

Wird wohl schütten das komplette WE ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. April 2016)

Moin, ja, aktuell siehts nicht gut aus fürs biken.
Wieder gesund?


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. April 2016)

Leider immer noch Probleme auch wegen einer Fehldiagnose.


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. April 2016)

MRW am frühen Morgen ist einfach geil


----------



## Simsi (20. April 2016)

Servus,

ich werde dieses Jahr vom Bayern zum Hessen ( also nur Georaphisch  )
Ziehe nach Babenhausen.
jetzt sehe ich mich natürlich nach schönen Trainingstouren um.
Wo ist denn dieser Kamm?

So rund um Babenhausen ist es ja doch recht Waldig, nur habe ich den Eindruck das des alles a bissl flach ist.
Diese Fotos schaun jedoch recht ineressant aus.
kan man da evtl. auch a paar Geo Daten von euch bekommen?

Schon mal vielen Dank für euer Feedback



Climax_66 schrieb:


> Live from Kamm


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. April 2016)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> MRW am frühen Morgen ist einfach geil
> Anhang anzeigen 485627


Sehr schön!


----------



## rockshoxrevel (30. April 2016)

Servus Männers, hätte jemand morgen Lust auf eine Runde MIL oder HK in gediegenem Tempo?
Alternativ auch Großheubach, sollte ja eurer Aussage nach ach gut sein?


----------



## kreisbremser (30. April 2016)

ich wollt morgen früh mal aufn altkönig radeln. aber ich kann nur früh morgens.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (30. April 2016)

bin denke murgen um 11 uhr in mil, falls einer von euch spontan lust bekommt.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (3. Mai 2016)

Also Mil war top, super Wetter, 1a Boden. 
Jemand am Donnerstag oder Freitag Lust auf Biken? Evtl Groß-Heubach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Mai 2016)

Wir fahren Donnerstag und Freitag , Infos folgen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Mai 2016)

Do: 1300 MÖ1 ab Mömlingen, so zum reinkommen in das lange Wochenende. GH1 ist am Do schlecht, da...
Fr: Pfälzer Wald, Neustadt a.d. Weinstrasse


----------



## Bagui (4. Mai 2016)

Würde eventuell auch mitfahren


----------



## rockshoxrevel (4. Mai 2016)

Bei welchem Gasthaus war nochmal Treffpunkt in Mömlingen?


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Mai 2016)

Gasthaus Zum Löwen 
https://www.google.de/maps/place/Zu...2!3m1!1s0x0000000000000000:0x869e98057e081c5e


----------



## rockshoxrevel (4. Mai 2016)

merci, dann bis morgen um 13uhr


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Mai 2016)

@Mtb Ede  ich bin so um 1230 bei Dir zum Abholen. Ich nehme heute das Goldene (morgen auch)


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Mai 2016)

Alles klaro, mit 301


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Mai 2016)

Aargh, schon wieder dieser Sonnenschein...
nach den trailigen Überraschungen  gestern bin ich mal auf heute gespannt...Wird ne Uli Hömes Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Mai 2016)

Und es wurde eine Uli Hömes Tour. Höhenmeter auf- und abwärts über Stock und Stein mit unserem Guide. Video muss ich zurechtbasteln. Jetzt erst mal Kohlenhydrate.


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Mai 2016)

1200Hömes, 41kilometres


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Mai 2016)

Die Vorderpfalz war Saumagenfreie Zone und es lagen schön viele Steine im Weg


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. Mai 2016)

Nach den neuen Geheim-Trails der Mö1 gestern, heute der Knaller in der Pfalz mit sensationellen Trails die hier so nicht vorhanden sind,und eine präzise Linienwahl erfordern.


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Mai 2016)

Pfingstsamstag ist schon mal reserviert. Hoffen wir, dass das Wetter weiter hält.


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. Mai 2016)

Schönes Video, ein besonderer Dank auch noch an unseren Guide der wie der Kombi gezeigt hat, was jenseits der fünfzig noch möglich ist.
2000 hm an zwei Tagen ist schon ordentlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Mai 2016)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Pfingstsamstag ist schon mal reserviert. Hoffen wir, dass das Wetter weiter hält.


Auf dem Programm: Steilabfahrttechnik auf der MÖ1 optimieren.


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. Mai 2016)

Genau, und noch ein bisschen droppen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Mai 2016)

Habe so recht wenig Hoffnung, dass wir am Samstag brauchbares Wetter haben 
Erkältung klingt jetzt langsam ab, d.h. ich habe diese Woche noch nicht aufm Ratt gesessen  Stimme ist auch noch völlig im Eimer da bereits 3 Tage Audit hinter mir.

Was mich auch fuchst: Bernd und die Technik-Queen von der Bergstrasse planen für den 21./22. eine Mordstour (Techniklastig) an der Süd-Bergstraße und ich kann definitiv nicht dabei sein 

Und die Dienstreise konnte ich auch nicht verhindern, bin also die KW23 fort 

Bleibt die Hoffnung auf Samstag. Wir posten...


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. Mai 2016)

Das sind aber viele rote Smileys
SA sollte gehen
21/22.05 muss ich auch komplett arbeiten
Technikqueen mit S...?


----------



## rockshoxrevel (13. Mai 2016)

sa mömlingen?
wenn ja wann treffpunkt?


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Mai 2016)

Männer, ich bin platt. Keine Stimme mehr, die Erkältung ist noch voll am rumoren.
Macht mal ohne mich...tut Euch nix.


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. Mai 2016)

Komm gerade heim, fühl mich auch nicht besonders, leite Gegenmaßnahmen ein , mal sehen wie morgen die Gesamtsituation ist...
...wenn die Rettung der Firma auf Kosten der Gesundheit geht hört der Spass auf...


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. Mai 2016)

Kombi wie geht es Dir ? Ich habe gestern einiges eingeworfen und dadurch wohl schlimmeres verhindern können.
Bin dann heute noch eine Runde gefahren.


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Mai 2016)

Naja, die Erkältung ist mir auf die Ohren geschlagen...heute war es dann halbwegs o.k., jedenfalls gut genug, daßß ich morgen wieder arbeiten gehe 
Kommendes WE ist am Samstag große Action...könnte aber Sonntag so ab Mittag zu einer Tour bereit stehen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. Mai 2016)

Samstag und Sonntag habe ich Dienst.
Ich wünsche eine angenehme Woche, bei uns wird es ruhig werden da die Kids Ferien haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Mai 2016)

Nun das ausführliche Palzvideo  so im Nachblick, da kann einiges mehr an Steinen für einen Absprung nutzen.
Muss dennoch sagen, wir habens gut laufen lassen
...leider verpassen wir dieses WE das Treffen der Giganten im Südodenwald  Track habe ich aber


----------



## kreisbremser (21. Mai 2016)

Schön. Warum waren wir noch nicht dort?


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Mai 2016)

...weil wir es auch erst seit 3 Wochen kennen...aber, da fahren wir noch mal hin


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. Mai 2016)

Tolles Video mit cooler Mucke, es sieht alles immer so easy aus. Sehr schneller Kameramann, und so ein 29er hat schon Vorteile beim überfahren von Hindernissen besonders auch berg auf.


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ist morgen eventl. jemand unterwegs bei denen man sich einklinken kann?
Gern lieber eine kürzere, anspruchsvollere Tour als Kilometerfresserei


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Mai 2016)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Das sind aber viele rote Smileys
> SA sollte gehen
> 21/22.05 muss ich auch komplett arbeiten
> Technikqueen mit S...?





Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ist morgen eventl. jemand unterwegs bei denen man sich einklinken kann?
> Gern lieber eine kürzere, anspruchsvollere Tour als Kilometerfresserei


Ich werde morgen wohl mal ne Runde drehen. Uhrzeit weiss ich aber noch nicht (je nachdem wie der Abend verläuft). Ich Poste morgen noch mal...Kann aktuell aber nichts versprechen. Vermutlich aber ab 1130h.


----------



## MrMapei (21. Mai 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Schön. Warum waren wir noch nicht dort?


Wer mag schon knapp 40km Singletrail am Stück


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Mai 2016)

Wo denn, wenn Du startest?
Wohnen in der Nähe von Bad Vilbel, daher bräuchte ich evtl. eine gewisse Vorlaufzeit 
Schaue morgen früh nochmal rein, wäre cool wenn es passen würde


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Mai 2016)

Moin!
Also, nix ist planbar...wurde vom Veranstalter der gestrigen Sause gebeten, doch bitte heute mittag beim Abbau zu helfen...dann drehe ich lieber jetzt eine schnelle Runde, dann Abbau, dann kommt wohl der Regen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (22. Mai 2016)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Wer mag schon knapp 40km Singletrail am Stück


Da lohnt sich die Anreise ja kaum.


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. Mai 2016)

Gestern mit dem HT die Birkenhainer hoch und runter geschraddelt. Da war alles angenehm trocken, nur nicht die beknackte Durchfahrt im unteren Hohlweg. Musste ich doch danach noch das Rad sauber machen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Mai 2016)

Hier, wer hat da seinen Teller nicht leer gegessen !? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich will hoffen, dass es ab morgen stark bergauf mit den Temperaturen geht und trocken bleibt.
Für den Club brauche ich 3 trockene Tage in Churfranken.


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Mai 2016)

Fahrer ?


----------



## kreisbremser (24. Mai 2016)

Kombi?


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Mai 2016)

Richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Mai 2016)

Am Abgrund der Dummheit...


----------



## kreisbremser (24. Mai 2016)

Ach nee. Was haste denn gemacht?


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Mai 2016)

Kraftvoll die Säge des Leatherman auf Schärfe getestet...


----------



## kreisbremser (24. Mai 2016)

Ach so, alltägliche Dummheit. Dachte schon beim radeln. Gute Besserung.


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Mai 2016)

Danke


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Mai 2016)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Am Abgrund der Dummheit...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 496637


Das haben die Metzger aber sauber zusammengetüddelt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gute Besserung, ggfs. besser schonen (die Strecken kennst Du ja, nur den Club noch nicht). Gegenbesuche können wir ja nachlegen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Mai 2016)

Mal sehen, dachte evtl. an langsames hinterher juckeln, Mil eher nicht aber Mö müßte schon gehen


----------



## Fr.th.13 (28. Mai 2016)

kombi. niedliches video..! warum issen dein kollege bei den steinen im hintergrund abgestiegen..? sah doch net so wild aus !!


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Mai 2016)

@Mtb Ede , alles Fit?

Habe jetzt die Maschine erst mal richtig sauber gemacht und die Klamotten sind auch gewaschen und trocken.
Bierflaschen geputzt, ich fange mal mit Kofferpacken an.

Hier noch ein kleines Video von mir, dem Doktor und dem Bj
Hätte auch böse ausgehen können...

Ich befürchte, den Clemens hats Wetter noch erwischt.

Ciao!


----------



## Mtb Ede (29. Mai 2016)

Ja alles gut, heute werde ich aber nicht biken. War eine super Aktion mit sehr leckerem Bier, Vielen Dank 

Viel Erfolg im Osmanischen Reich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Mai 2016)

Der Club vor der Abfahrt, es fehlt: der Frosch (traf uns dann drüben), Micha (der war schon wieder unterwegs nach Hause) und der Ede (ab drüben). 2100 hm habe ich auf der Uhr.


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Juni 2016)

Schönen Gruss...


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Juni 2016)

Gruß zurück, Blick aus dem Büro ...?


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Juni 2016)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Gruß zurück, Blick aus dem Büro ...?


Nö, aus dem 18ten Stock des Hotels in Istanbul...die Fabrik liegt im Hinterland.
Dort 26 Grad, jeden Tag tonnenweise Sonnenschein, hier Kaggwetter...bin wieder zu Hause


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. Juni 2016)

Schlechtes Timing heute: Volldusche 

Alles Gute für das Geburtstagskind


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Juni 2016)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Schlechtes Timing heute: Volldusche
> 
> Alles Gute für das Geburtstagskind


werde ich ausrichten, Danke! Muss jetzt erst mal ne Babbelpause machen...Mit den Nachbarn haben wir einen feinen Kasten Bier geleert


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (5. Juni 2016)

Frankfurt in ferne
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Juni 2016)

Die Tage sind Lang, die Fußball EM naht und es treibt die vereinsamten Mädels zum Joggen auf den Mainradweg...



Habe am Sonntag Zeit und Bock auf eine Heimatrevier-Runde.
Samstag ist nichts drin 

Juni ist brutale Ausnahmezeit...zu viele Feierlichkeiten an den Wochenenden


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. Juni 2016)

Sonntag ist o.k.,könnte aber feucht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Juni 2016)

Boah, war das gestern ein Tag/Abend...bin aber wieder zu mir gekommen. Gerade hats ne Regenpause, überlege, üb ich die für eine schnelle Runde nutzen sollte. Wetterforecast für die nächsten Stunden ist ja eher mau.


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Juni 2016)

...regnet wieder  da gehe ich halt ins Studio ein paar Kilometer Rudern


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. Juni 2016)

...war auch im Studio, und auf dem Spinning Bike in der ganzen Welt unterwegs


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Juni 2016)

So ein Kagg. Heute komme ich wohl nicht trocken nach hause


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Juni 2016)

Losgefahren im Trockenen - rabenschwarzer Himmel, vorsichtshalber die Regenhose und -jacke gleich angezogen. Nach 2 km...volles C-Rohr...plus feinstes Gewitter...in einer Bushaltestelle bei einem sabbernden Rentner untergestellt, selbiger in kurze Karohosen, Lackschuhen und deppertem Sweatshirt gewandet und versuchte, mir seine dreifach depperte Lebensgeschichte anzudrehen 
rundherum Weltuntergang...









als es dann weitgehend nachgelassen hatte, bin ich wieder losgefahren. 
Nach 3 weiteren Kilometern fängt es wieder nachdrücklich an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 zu schiffen, weiter entlang am Weisswurschtäquator passiert der wackere Radlersmann eine Erdbeerfarm...mir war bislang nicht aufgefallen, dass hier 1A vietnamesische Reispflanzen angebaut werden...
Wasserwüste so weit das Auge reicht, drinnen säuberlich aufgereiht die Erdbeerpflanzen...kannste alles knicken, Erdbeermarmelade fällt dieses Jahr "ins Wasser".
Weiterführend, auf den geteerten Wegen 10bis30meterlange und vollumfänglich die Wegesbreite bedeckende Miniaturseen, abwechseln dann aufgeschwemmte Weichfladen vom Päärd...egal, als durchgefahren...
Mittlerweile steht schon das Wasser in den wasserdichten 5-10 Stiefeln, naja, nach unten läuft nix rein und nix raus, also, wasserdicht sind sie, was an den Beinen der Regenhose runterläuft wird eben geflissentlich aufgefangen...
Äusserst angenehm fand ich, dass anstatt der sonst üblich lärmenden und stolpendern Blagen unserer Lieblingsnachbarn natürlich weit und breit nix zu sehen war so dass ich ohne Rücksichtnahme die Wegesbreite nach Herzenslust voll ausschöpfend entlangkarriolen konnte...bis man wieder entlang der Strasse muss und jeder BMWDroddel mit Lust durch die Pfützen fährt so dass der Radler auch seinen Schbass habe...zu Hause vor dem verschlossenen, unüberwindbaren, durch ein bläulich schimmerndes Energiefeld gesichertes Tor des Lord Vader'schen Familienbesitz angekommen, wird in den (nassen) Tiefen des durch ein neongelbes Plastiktütchen scheinbar geschützten Rucksacks gekramt und der Zauberschlüssel nicht auf Anhieb lokalisiert, kommt strahlend Prinzessin Leia um die Eck' und meint, "na, Vader, nass geworden" und öffnet mir die Türe...
Ich werfe alles von mir, fragt nicht wie meine Atemmaske und Googles ausgesehen haben, leere die Schuhe aus, werfe meinen Umhang ab...und eile der warmen Dusche zu...
KinnersKinnersKinners, das ist El Nino, der uns heimsucht, macht schon mal euer Testament.


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. Juni 2016)

...könnte ein bisschen ausführlicher sein, aber ansonsten ein guter Bericht 

Die Reverb ist vom großen Service zurück( nur drei Tage weg!) falls der Präsidententerminkalender noch  was her gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Juni 2016)

Heute immerhin trocken hin & zurück gekommen (da nach dem großen nachmittäglichen Schutt losgefahren).

Zum Kalender: Bist Du diese Woche Abends zu Hause oder Spätdienst?
Ansonsten: Sonntag is ganz schlecht, da Geburtstag eines lieben Menschen.
Samstag habe ich ein Date in FFm ab Mittag.


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. Juni 2016)

Eilt ja nicht so sehr evtl. dann nächstes WE.


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. Juni 2016)

Alles Gute für den lieben Menschen, wünschen M+P

Heute nur ein paar Tropfen abgekriegt, ab morgen neuer Trainingsplan mit deutlicher 
Steigerung...


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Juni 2016)

Danke, richte ich aus...!

Die ganze Mischpoke ist wieder aus dem Haus, wir räumen jetzt auf 
war aber ziemlich lustig, um 3 saßen wir noch drinnen, um 5 sind wir spontan rausgezogen, der Grill lief ja...
u.A. mit Wildschweinkotelett am Stück




und auch hier, ab morgen wieder mit dem Ratt zur Arbeit, nachdem es letzte Woche nur 3 mal geklappt hat.


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Juni 2016)

Gruss vom Alden...
die Gewitter sind dann doch auf Distanz geblieben. Perfekte Bodenverhältnisse


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Juni 2016)

Geschmeidig & schön steil und deshalb schön trocken wars heute  & der Ede mutig


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. Juni 2016)

Alte Trails neu entdeckt, und die Fango Trails geschickt umfahren hat viel Spaß gemacht heute


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Juni 2016)

Heute Nachmittag wieder Ausfahrt der Betriebssportkampfgruppe "Taunus" 
Ich hoffe, es hat wieder abgetrocknet.


----------



## kreisbremser (29. Juni 2016)

viel Spaß. ich Versuch morgen mein Glück Richtung altkönich.


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Juni 2016)

Alter Verwalter, die Kerle hatten keine Gnade...Hühner Berg Fuchstanz Alden Freireiter mannmannmann Weisse Wand Bogenschützentrail mannmannmann jetzt bin ich platt. 17km und 900hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Juli 2016)

...und wieder was neues auf der Mö, sehr fein. War wieder tacko heute mit Lok-Kombi,da gönne ich mir mal ein Spezial Bier aus Auheim.


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Juli 2016)

Ja, das Ding auf der Mö1 ist ein kleiner Leckerbissen!
Beim nächsten Mal mit mehr Speed und mit Schmagges drüber. In Summe könnte es, wie überall in diesem Sommer und in diesen Revieren, deutlich trockener sein...Bike wieder sauber, morgen wieder auffe Zeche mit dem Rad.
Kommendes WoE nehme ich mir bei passendem Wetter eine große Runde auf einer der Frammersbacher Strecken vor. Es gilt, sich aufs Rennen mit/durch Tempohärte vor zu bereiten
https://www.pfalz.de/pfalz-booking/...alDate=20160804&AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. Juli 2016)

Wenn ich mir die Polar Aufzeichnung nach Mil,HK oder Mö ansehe steht da immer Tempo Training+ als Nutzen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Juli 2016)

Das heisst? Trainierst Du / wir bei zu hohem Tempo? 
Kann ich ja fast nicht glauben


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. Juli 2016)

Das heißt ICH trainiere im hohem Pulsbereich, für Dich evtl. lasche Runde. Will heißen ICH bräuchte kein zusätzliches Training für Tempohärte.


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Juli 2016)

Schön war`s!
Und irgendwas hat mich am Wochenende ins Bein gestochen oder gebissen, das will ganz schlecht verheilen


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. Juli 2016)

Ich tippe mal erstes Bild ist vor der weißen Wand...? Ist ja wohl hoffentlich kein Zeckenbiss.

Wie wärs  morgen nachmittag/abend mit einer Runde, gerne ab HU ?
SA ab 18:30 wäre auch möglich.


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Juli 2016)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal erstes Bild ist vor der weißen Wand...? Ist ja wohl hoffentlich kein Zeckenbiss.
> 
> Wie wärs  morgen nachmittag/abend mit einer Runde, gerne ab HU ?
> SA ab 18:30 wäre auch möglich.


Nee, Zecke war das nicht...
Morgen Abend könnte glatt funktionieren. Ich checke das noch mal


----------



## Freefall79 (7. Juli 2016)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal erstes Bild ist vor der weißen Wand...?


Ist von oben vom Altkönig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Juli 2016)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal erstes Bild ist vor der weißen Wand...? Ist ja wohl hoffentlich kein Zeckenbiss.
> 
> Wie wärs  morgen nachmittag/abend mit einer Runde, gerne ab HU ?
> SA ab 18:30 wäre auch möglich.


Freitag später Nachmittag, so 1730/1800 geht klar 
Ab wo? Von hier oder ab B8?
Schweres oder leichteres Gerät?


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. Juli 2016)

Ich sag mal 1730 mit 301 ab B8. Falls es bei Dir später wird warte ich, nur net hetze...


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Juli 2016)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich sag mal 1730 mit 301 ab B8. Falls es bei Dir später wird warte ich, nur net hetze...


ok. Muss nur noch mal den HR Reifen wechseln. Den hats aufgeschlitzt.


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Juli 2016)

Geschmeidige Runde


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. Juli 2016)

Ja, mal wieder die alten Spots abgefahren


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. Juli 2016)

Heute war einiges los aufm Kamm... Der Trail sieht richtig clean aus und hat im 901 Abschnitt einen neuen Sprung bekommen und eine neue Line im Steilabschnitt hinterm Haus. Es wird sich eindeutig drum gekümmert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Juli 2016)

Heute bei bis zu 33 Grad den Bikepfad Nr. 2 ab Frammersbach mit rd. 64km und 1200hm und deftige Schüttelabfahrt auf der Goldenen Omma,
ich bin jetzt a bissl groggy. Die Trails sind teilweise nur noch reifenbreit, mal sehen, wieviel Zecken ich aufgelesen habe. Video ist mitgelaufen, der Untergrund war teilweise staubtrocken.


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. Juli 2016)

Sehr ordentlich , sind wir den schon mal gefahren ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Juli 2016)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Sehr ordentlich , sind wir den schon mal gefahren ?


Ja, zu Dritt


----------



## glacius (17. Juli 2016)

Alien gefunden. Wer vermisst sein Alien Tool, verloren auf dem Birkenhainer Weg, Holweg, auf Höhe des Umgestürzten Baumes, der jetzt weggesägt wurde?!


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Juli 2016)

Danke für die Info, habe aber nichts verloren 


glacius schrieb:


> Alien gefunden. Wer vermisst sein Alien Tool, verloren auf dem Birkenhainer Weg, Holweg, auf Höhe des Umgestürzten Baumes, der jetzt weggesägt wurde?!


----------



## Florian301 (24. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme aus Langenselbold und bin auf der Suche nach schönen Strecken mit "großem" Trailanteil hier in der Umgebung. Durch mein Garmin habe ich hier schon einige schöne Strecken gefunden, suche aber immer mal wieder etwas neues. Fahre mit meiner Freundin (beide ein Marathin Fully).

Vielen Dank schonmal!

Gruss
Flo


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Juli 2016)

Mitfahrern wird gerne alles gezeigt...


----------



## Florian301 (24. Juli 2016)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Mitfahrern wird gerne alles gezeigt...



Danke! Was fahrt ihr denn so (eher Enduro mäßig, CC,..?) Und von wo startet ihr idR.?


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Juli 2016)

Die Touren sind alle für ein Marathon Fully geeignet, in MIL eher Enduro. Für den Hahnenkamm ist der Treffpunkt der B8 Parkplatz zwischen Kahl und Wolfgang. Miltenberg und Mömlingen vor Ort.


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Juli 2016)

Heute früh über den Tremalzo und Passo Nota den 224er (WAB) den 421er dann habe ich mich am Wanderpfad/ -steig 430er versucht und wieder zurück dann den genialen 422er bis Pregasina. Mix aus S1 S2 und S3 mit viel losem Geröll. Die alte Ponalestr. nach Riva runter. Alles gut gelaufen aber jetzt reichts mal für 2 Tage. Ausserdem fängt es an zu Gewittern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (27. Juli 2016)

23 er 

Latscher Trail Zauber

Tarscher Alm  

Roatbrunn  

4 gewinnt

Tschilli

Propain

Montesole

Holy Hansen


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Juli 2016)

den 9er als Einstieg nicht Vergessen!

Frühstück ist erledigt, ich nehme mir heute noch mal die alte Ponale Straße uphill bis Pregasina vor. Runter...schaunmermal.


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. Juli 2016)

... und auch noch der Sonnenberg Trail auf dem Vinschger Höhenweg  S 3-5 laut diversen Anbietern.

Viel Spaß noch am See!


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Juli 2016)

2x die Ponale gefahren, dann wurde es zu voll. Und Rudel an Ebikern und dann noch ohne Helm. Mit denen will ich nicht gesehen werden .
Morgen besuche ich in Torbole mal den Tempel der Lüste.


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. Juli 2016)

...wieder zu Hause...obwohl wir nach Norden gefahren sind gabs ne Menge Gaffer, die sich die Staus Richtung Süden angesehen haben.
Fernpass sucks 

Ausgepackt, Waschmaschine läuft.

Habe hier noch was zum 422er Trail am Lago gefunden, triffts ziemlich gut, die Schlüsselstelle bei 2:30 hats in sich, wenn man aber rechts oberhalb fährt, ists einfach(er).




Ab Morgen: umschalten in Rennmodus, muss mal anfangen, Tempohärte fürs kommende Wochenende zu trainieren


----------



## Mtb Ede (31. Juli 2016)

ein wenig unflowig der 422, aber sicher spannend...viel Erfolg am WE !


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. Juli 2016)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> ein wenig unflowig der 422, aber sicher spannend...viel Erfolg am WE !


Wo er schreibt "Flussbett" sieht man so was wie Sand.
Da lagen jetzt auf eine Länge von 200mtr faustgroße Steinbrocken...


----------



## Mtb Ede (31. Juli 2016)

...falls Du das Zelt benötigst, bitte melden...


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. Juli 2016)

Nö, brauche keins, das bischen schlafen / ausruhen mache ich im Campingstuhl & Schlafsack. Es gehr ja bei Sonnenuntergang los und dauert bis zum Frühstück. Jeder fährt so viele Runden wie er kann. Dann knacke ich ein bissl und fahre nach Hause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (31. Juli 2016)

Deuter Attack Enduro 16 bei HiBike für 125€ -6% DIMB statt 179,95€ , ist schon top der Preis...überleg
...ja ich weiß, sind aber einige Sachen neu und einige verbessert worden...überleg


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. Juli 2016)

Danke für den Tip, die olle Möhre ist schon reichlich abgenudelt...

Mal sehen, ob das einbetten klappt...
<iframe src="https://player.vimeo.com/video/135666935" width="640" height="360" frameborder="0" webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. August 2016)

Eine Lupine Betty liegt hier auch noch rum...


----------



## Florian301 (1. August 2016)

Mal eine Frage an diejenigen die auch mal am Buchberg unterwegs sind. Wisst ihr wer und vor allem warum an etlichen Stellen Sand verteilt hat? War dass das Forstamt wegen dem vielen Regen, oder vll Wanderer die keinen Bock auf Biker haben?


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. August 2016)

Sand? Ist mir bei der letzten Tour vor 3 Wochen jedenfalls nicht massiv aufgefallen.
Ich habe nur gestern am HK gemerkt, dass der massive Regen einiges an tiefen Rinnen freigespült hat und ich habe den Buchberg gestern nur gestreift. Also, ich glaube, Wanderer machen sich nicht die Mühe schubkarrenweise Sand in den Wald zu fahren. Ich tippe auf Forst, die Wege / Rinnen sanieren wollen.


----------



## glacius (1. August 2016)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an diejenigen die auch mal am Buchberg unterwegs sind. Wisst ihr wer und vor allem warum an etlichen Stellen Sand verteilt hat? War dass das Forstamt wegen dem vielen Regen, oder vll Wanderer die keinen Bock auf Biker haben?


Bin da am Sonntag hoch, auf dem kleinen Trail von Rodenbach kommend, der Sand, der da liegt ist von oben runtergespült, würde ich sagen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das sich hier jemand an die Arbeit gemacht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (1. August 2016)

Sand hat es aktuell an vielen Stellen. der Regen hat einiges bewirkt. im Frankfurter Stadtwald und auf singles im Taunus gibt es hier und da immer wieder stellen wo Sand angespült, oder freigelegt wurde.


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. August 2016)

Wer fährt S3 Trails ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. August 2016)

Jetzt gehts ab in die Palz. Werde mal das Festivalgelände unter die Lupe nehmen und eine Einführungsrunde mitfahren. Berichte folgen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. August 2016)

Viel Spaß, und nicht einschlafen...heute Dienst ,will morgen und MO aufs Bike.


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. August 2016)

Heute Nachmittag auf der Bundesstraße zwischen Obernau und Sulzbach : Zwei Rennradfahrer fahren nebeneinander munter plaudernd über mehrere Kilometer. Keine Möglichkeit zum Überholen, Stau hintendran schon erheblich. Beide mit Tobsen Trikots, und der eine sah dem Inhaber sehr ähnlich...war wohl eine werbewirksame Maßnahme.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (7. August 2016)

Bullen anrufen und den RR Pöbel wegräumen....



MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. August 2016)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Viel Spaß, und nicht einschlafen...heute Dienst ,will morgen und MO aufs Bike.


Spaß haben wir gehabt  Total geile Stimmung, der Racegedanke ist gar nicht so wichtig, obwohl es da viele Fitfucker am Start gibt, die voll reintreten aber dennoch total fair sind.
Mittags eine Einführungsrunde, da schon heftig geschwitzt und nachts sind wir im 4er Team 12 Runden a 13km/300hm gefahren.
Relativ viel WAB zum hochkommen, aber auch Singeltrails mit Wurzeln, Sprung, Spitzkehren, schmal, nasses Gras, Schlussdownhill, loser Sand etc.
Gefahren wurde mit allem was toll und geil ist. Gefühlt wenig Standardmaterial.
Auf der Strecke waren neben Normalem sie Singlespeed-Stahlräder, Tandems, Titanhobel, Fatbikes, B Plus, bissl Carbon, Starrgabeln, Crosser, exotische Gabeln, eine paar wenige LVs, Selbstgeschweisstes, viele Bikes, die Geschichte erzahlen.
Krasse Typen in der Organisation und am Start, alles in Allem Suuper.
Bernd, voll dabei und sein Bruder erst, eine Rakete, hat noch mal den Rundenrekord im Team aufgestellt.




Die golde Omma ist perfekt gelaufen, Licht hat gehalten nur der Akku des Chinaböllers habe ich im Schlussdaownhill verloren und dann war er halt weg.


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. August 2016)

Coole Action, ich war mal wieder Mö den Drop und die Kicker hüppen, neuen Attack maximal beladen trägt sich angenehm...


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. August 2016)

Mich hat das Team als ersten Fahrer an den Start geschickt, ging los bei Sonnenuntergang, dann Schwur und los. Am Anfang das übliche Gedränge, bis sich die Fahrer sortiert hatten. Da war noch Restlicht.
Dannach kam Bernd, dann sein Bruder, als 4ter der Jockel, dann wieder ich, ich war also wieder um 2300 dran, dann um 230 und noch mal um 430. Tief in der Nacht bist du dann schon mal alleine auf der Strecke. Wahnsinns Sternenhimmel.
Das Festival war so was wie Wacken im Kleinen / für die Biker, Engländer im Kilt, Holländer, Belgier mit totschicken Klamotten auf farblich abgestimmten Stahlrädern. Eltern mit ihren Kindern. Mittags Singlespeederrennen, dann Kinderennen. Die Dorfbevölkerung steht nachts am Wegerand / im Wald, hat Feuer an, grillt, bejubelt dich. Ausgefallene Deko etc. sind gern gesehen, da gehen Fahrer auf die Strecke in Einhornkostümen und rosa Tütü und Netzstrümpfen, behängt mit LED-Beleuchtung wie ein Christbaum, in gelben Ganzkörper-Rennanzügen wie in den Achtzigern und selbstgeschneiderten Anzügen incl. Krawatte aus Jersey


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. August 2016)

Badaboom, is ja goil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (8. August 2016)

Vollständigen Rennbericht gibts auf Anfrage


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. August 2016)

Ein paar Bilder/Videos aus Italien wären schön...


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. August 2016)

Tarscher Alm habe ich schon zusammengeschnitten. Sonst wenig Zeit. Könnte Dir aber die Bilder mal Zippen und als Paket über die Leitung jagen...


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. August 2016)

Das ist doch schon mal schön...


----------



## Bagui (12. August 2016)

Servus. Ist eine Ausfahrt dieses Weekend bei euch geplant?


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. August 2016)

Sonntag wollte ich eine Runde drehen...


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. August 2016)

Super geschmeidig gelaufen auf HKs bestem Trail, und noch einen alten Fahrensmann der ersten Stunde getroffen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. August 2016)

Heute Nacht erst spät zurück gekommen und schon wieder im ICE...Eine Woche ohne Bike


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. August 2016)

Bitte die Örtlichkeiten richtig zuordnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderfan (16. August 2016)

@Mtb Ede: Wo bitte ist den der Trail vom 1ten Bild? Verstehe, wenn Du es nicht schreiben möchtest. Muss mich Dir wohl mal anschließen.


----------



## robbi_n (16. August 2016)

Wenn das am Hahnenkamm sein soll würde ich bei dem 2ten Bild auf das steile Stück unterhalb Rückersbach tippen vor den engen S-Kurve.

Das erste sagt mir nichts, sieht aber toll aus.


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. August 2016)

Das ist der Kombi auf dem Holy Hansen am Sprung kurz vorm Wasserhäuschen


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. August 2016)

Genau Holy Hansen, wahrscheinlich der geilste Trail den ich bis jetzt fahren durfte...

Rückersbach stimmt auch.

Dafür gibt es dann eine halbe Flasche Bier für jeden, bei der nächsten Ausfahrt...


----------



## Bagui (17. August 2016)

Wie wärs mit Sonntag wenn das Wetter stimmt? Letzte Woche war ich leider dann doch verhindert


----------



## robbi_n (17. August 2016)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Genau Holy Hansen, wahrscheinlich der geilste Trail den ich bis jetzt fahren durfte...
> 
> Rückersbach stimmt auch.
> 
> Dafür gibt es dann eine halbe Flasche Bier für jeden, bei der nächsten Ausfahrt...




Prost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (19. August 2016)

Hier spricht der alte Fahrensmann der ersten Stunde und rätselt um die Wochenendplanung.
Enduro ist gerade so fahrbereit.

MIL1 ist gesperrt.

Grüße


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. August 2016)

Wollen wir die Mö 
fahren ?
Warum ist Mil gesperrt ?


----------



## rockshoxrevel (20. August 2016)

Mil wird restauriert bzw umgebaut


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. August 2016)

aktuell weiss ich noch nicht, ob und wann ich heute biken kann. Gestern Abend aus Leipzig zurück gekommen, hier war Party im Haus und wir sind mit den Aufräumarbeiten beschäftigt und der nächste Besuch steht auch schon vor der Tür


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. August 2016)

Morgen Sonntag wäre mir eh lieber da heute zum Geburtstag eingeladen ...


----------



## Staanemer (20. August 2016)

Sodele, 
nein, die MIL wird nicht umgebaut, sondern es finden Waldarbeiten statt, dabei ist jeweils der zweite Abschnitt des Keltentrail und des Quellentrail gesperrt, da über Seilwinden Bäume aus dem Wald geholt werden.
Man geht davon aus, dass die Schäden an den Trails aufgrund der Waldarbeiten so groß werden, dass danach die Trails überholt werden müssen. Voraussichtlich wird die Sperrung bis nächstes Jahr andauern, oder sogar eine Vollsperrung ausgerufen.

Ich habe mich optimistisch verschätzt, plant bitte die Tour morgen ohne mich, ich zerlege gerade meine Gabel, denn sie klappert und ich muss den Shapeshifter entlüften. Ansonsten finde ich den Mö-Plan schon gut.


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. August 2016)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Sodele,
> nein, die MIL wird nicht umgebaut, sondern es finden Waldarbeiten statt, dabei ist jeweils der zweite Abschnitt des Keltentrail und des Quellentrail gesperrt, da über Seilwinden Bäume aus dem Wald geholt werden.
> Man geht davon aus, dass die Schäden an den Trails aufgrund der Waldarbeiten so groß werden, dass danach die Trails überholt werden müssen. Voraussichtlich wird die Sperrung bis nächstes Jahr andauern, oder sogar eine Vollsperrung ausgerufen.













Oh Kagge...

War heute kurz vor Regenbeginn noch eine sehr schnelle Runde fahren, wollte mal sehen, wie ich die Erfahrungen aus dem SiS mitnehmen kann.
Die SiS Strecke ist dem HK gar nicht so unähnlich (ok, man muss sich die flache An- und Abfahrt wegdenken...) wenn man die Piste zum Hemsbacher Kreuz hochfährt, dann zum Gasthaus, durchs Gatter runter geradeaus/halblinks trailig bis zur Strasse und nach 100mtr wieder links rein den Stich bis runter zum Parkplatz und dann die Piste vom Hemsbacher Kreus wieder runter bis zum Unterstand. Ab HK oben hats dann geregnet. War mit dem Hardtail unterwegs und konnte endlich mal meine alte Bestzeit unterbieten. D.h. nächstes Jahr, den SiS mit HT.

@Mtb Ede , morgen steigt hier die nächste Familienfeier, bin also raus  und stehe am Kochgerät


----------



## Staanemer (20. August 2016)

Jo, Enduro läuft wieder, es spricht also nichts gegen eine morgige Probefahrt.

Wie wird das Wetter?
So wie es aussieht ist heute und morgen in Richtung Osten und Westen mehr Regen zu verzeichnen. Also eher hier bleiben.

Ich bin auch für ne Langstrecke mit dem Hardtail offen, alles kein Problem.

@Mtb Ede, kannst Du mir die ungefähren Streckendaten für Mömlingen schicken?


----------



## kreisbremser (21. August 2016)

Moin, bin gestern mal wieder durch eurer Revier gestrampelt. hab mich von Hanau nach frammersbach Fischerhütte gequält und den ein oder anderen unbekannten Trail befahren. die Unterfranken scheinen wenig Pflege zu betreiben und den größten Teil der netten Trail musste ich aufgrund meiner Planung und der Fahrtrichtung aufwärts befahren. hatte am Ende ca. 55km und 1100hm auf der Uhr. alles in allem wäre es einen perfekte Tour gewesen, wenn ich die Richtung der Trails beachtet hätte. leider hat mir der Regen doch zugesetzt und ab km 35 die Motivation zunehmend geraubt. jetzt kann ich 3 Tage nicht mehr im Sattel sitzen, weil Körper, Hose und Sattel nicht so richtig harmonieren.
ich denke darüber nach zukünftig wieder ohne Polsterung zu fahren.


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. August 2016)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Jo, Enduro läuft wieder, es spricht also nichts gegen eine morgige Probefahrt.
> 
> Wie wird das Wetter?
> So wie es aussieht ist heute und morgen in Richtung Osten und Westen mehr Regen zu verzeichnen. Also eher hier bleiben.
> ...



Heute 1300 ab Stockstadt Richtung Mö1,die besten Trailabschnitte sind dabei
Staanemer: Hast eine PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (21. August 2016)

Zu nass heute, daher nur zu Fuß in den Wald...


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. August 2016)

Bin mal den Zahnarzt-Trail abgelaufen, schön aber auch Feuchtgebiete...



 

Wie wärs mit einem NR ab B8 am Mittwoch; Uhrzeit VB ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. August 2016)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Bin mal den Zahnarzt-Trail abgelaufen, schön aber auch Feuchtgebiete...
> Anhang anzeigen 521702
> 
> Wie wärs mit einem NR ab B8 am Mittwoch; Uhrzeit VB ?


NR wäre machbar...1900 oder 1930?
Bis dahin könnte ich auch die Latscher Videos fertig haben.


----------



## Mtb Ede (23. August 2016)

Alles klar, Mittwoch 19:30 Uhr, B8  Richtung HK


----------



## rockshoxrevel (23. August 2016)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. August 2016)

Bin am Wochende verfügbar. Mindest an einem der beiden Tage. Geiles Wetter ist ja angesagt.

Tourig z.B. Frammersbacher Trails zwischen 45 und 60km
oder
Mö1
oder Bergstroß

Mil1 ist ja nix mehr


----------



## Staanemer (24. August 2016)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Alles klar, Mittwoch 19:30 Uhr, B8  Richtung HK



Bin dabei.


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. August 2016)

Sehr schöner NR, gestern 

heute heute wieder früh raus...irgendwie auch

 schön


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. August 2016)

Sollte man öfter machen so einen  NR, kommt gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (25. August 2016)

Werde am Sonntag mich mal wieder mit Magic Bernd treffen ab Gemüsehändler...Das wird mich fertig machen. Dann stehen die Woche wohl 300 kmtres auf der Uhr.


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. August 2016)

Dann mal viel Spaß , wird ohne Bremsklotz eine zügige Runde werden...


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. August 2016)

@Mtb Ede
Nächstes WE bin ich verplant mit einem Besuch...

Müssen wir noch was unternehmen mit dem Speichennippel?

Videos sind ansprechend? Die neue Kamera ist jedenfalls super, habe ich hier schon für den Beruf getestet.


----------



## Mtb Ede (31. August 2016)

Kombi: Speichennippel, so wie von Dir vorgeschlagen.

Videos sind super 

Gestern Mö1 war auch genial und es gibt wieder was neues...


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. August 2016)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kombi: Speichennippel, so wie von Dir vorgeschlagen.
> Gestern Mö1 war auch genial und es gibt wieder was neues...



Ok, bei der nächsten Bestellung ordere ich was mit.
Mö1...ggrrr...komme aktuell nur auf den Arbeitsweg, das dafür reichlich.


----------



## Staanemer (31. August 2016)

Sommergrippe 

Nehme trotzdem am WE das Fatty mit zur Nordsee........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (1. September 2016)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. September 2016)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kombi: Speichennippel, so wie von Dir vorgeschlagen.


...kommen diese Woche, schätze ich, bei mir an.

Die goldene Omma ist zerlegt, das notreparierte Federbein ist hin, verliert Öl, das wars denn Ersatzteile gabs ja schon vor 1 1/2 Jahren nicht mehr. Habe mir einen Monarch Debon Air mit Mk2-Tauglichkeit bestellt, die Lagerbuchsen waren ja beim alten auch ausgeschlagen, also gabs noch die passende Achse für den Dämpfer plus Lagerbuchsen.
Ich denke/hoffe, ich kriege das alles wieder zusammen.

Kommendes WE habe ich dann auch wieder Zeit, Wetter wird bestimmt auch gut, wie schauts aus?
Frammersbach oder was anderes?


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. September 2016)

Mein Vorschlag für das WE lautet ganz klar Mö1, ist einfach geil zu fahren zur Zeit...
Frammersbach ist auch gut aber deutlich weiter, evtl. zugewachsen, und kaan aane Hüpper...


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. September 2016)

Also gut, dann MÖ1 mit der Dicken Bertha, denn die Omma liegt noch darnieder. Samstag um 1200 bei Dir und wir fahren dann aber mit dem Auto bis nach MÖ und drehen die ganze Runde.


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. September 2016)

Jawoll, Herr Kaleun!


----------



## Staanemer (6. September 2016)

Mist. Samstag ist gaaaanz schlecht bei mir.

Plane gerade für Donnerstag und Sonntag.


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. September 2016)

@Staanemer ,Schade!

Kann aber sein, dass am Samstag noch der Bieschel zu uns stößt (Westerwäller), ab Mömlingen.

Kamera wird mit an Bord sein, für alle Fälle


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. September 2016)

Staanemer: Vielleicht kriegst Du es am Samstag ja doch hin , wird Dir sehr gefallen !
Sonntag gibts eh Gewitter...


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. September 2016)

Der Westerwäller hat sich für morsche auch angekündigt, ab Parkplatz Mömlingen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. September 2016)

Best Mö ever...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (10. September 2016)

Filmchen ist geschnitten und läd gerade hoch...
Leider das LR bei Dir vergessen...vllt. hole ich es ab.


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. September 2016)




----------



## Kombinatschef (11. September 2016)

Hüftgelenk-Transplatation bei der Goldenen Omma gelungen ich muss wohl gleich mal die Performance testen


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. September 2016)

Also noch lange kein Ruhestand für die Omma, nicht vor Mk21...


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. September 2016)

das war heute noch mal ein schöner Ausflug, 26er Schnitt. Alles Prima.

Speichen nachgemessen: 1,9 und 2,3 auf den letzten 35mm zum Hammerkopf hin.
Mist, vergessen, die auch am LR nachzumessen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. September 2016)

Na ja man kann nicht immer an alles denken, Du meinst an meinem LR nachzumessen ?

Danny Hart fährt schnell bergab...


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. September 2016)

Habe an meinem noch mal nachgemessen, die Speichen sind auch konifiziert...und jetzt weiss ich erst mal nicht weiter. Werde Easton kontaktieren.


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. September 2016)

Mit dem Mikrometer gemessen:

"Ersatzspeichen" Easton / Sapim, 2012 bei BC auf Verdacht gekauft: 1,85mm im langen schlanken Teil und 2,36 bis 2,52 (unrund !!!) im dickeren Teil.
Originalspeichen, wie bei uns verbaut: 1,85 und dann oben: 2,0! So, wie es Easton auch vorsieht und wie es BC auch anpreist. Kann so ja nicht funktionieren. Ich schreibe mal BC an, wie die sich das vorstellen. Interessanter Weise hat ein Käufer bei BC 2014 eine Rezension hinterlassen: die Speichen passen nicht 
Alles Kack.

Wenn wir nix bekommen, kann man ja auch mal den Günther kontaktieren, der sollte die besseren Connections haben.


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. September 2016)

Die einzige deutsche Quelle für Easton ist BC ?
Schonmal vielen Dank für die Bemühungen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (14. September 2016)

Wir haben heute beim Abendessen zusammengesessen und darüber geredet, was jetzt kommt.

Zuerst habe ich mir keine Gedanken gemacht. 
Was ist passiert: ich habe mir heute Abend im Fatbike einen rostigen und unförmigen Metallstift in den Reifen gefahren, so ca. 5 mm Durchmesser, etwas über 5 cm lang.

Passiert ist das auf meiner Hausstrecke, direkt am Anfang des Waldweges in Groß-Auheim in Richtung Parkplatz B8, wo der allgemein übliche Treffpunkt für Touren ist, ca. 30 Meter hinter der Schranke. Der @Kombinatschef fährt da auch lang, denke ich. Diese Strecke befahre ich so ca. 50 bis 70 mal im Jahr in einer Richtung, also 100 bis 140 mal hin und zurück. Seit mindestens 15 Jahren.

Der Metallstift hat keinen Kopf, so dass er sich beim überfahren nicht aufstellt, trotzdem ist er exakt im 90 Grad Winkel in den Reifen eingedrungen und zwar exakt mit der Hälfte seiner Länge.

Glück gehabt? Mit dem Fatbike ist im Prinzip gar nichts passiert. Die Tubeless Milch hat die Stelle rund um den Nagel abgedichtet, so dass ich problemlos heimfahren konnte. Während der Fahrt ist der Stift fast komplett im Reifen versunken, also mit ca. 45 mm länge, 5 mm standen noch raus. Das Loch im Reifen habe ich mit einem normalen Flicken versehen und das Rad tubeless wieder aufgebaut. Bis auf das unschöne Loch läuft alles. Mir ist natürlich auch nichts passiert.

Gemerkt habe ich es nur, weil der überstehende Teil anfangs an der Kettenstrebe geschliffen ist.

Ob das jetzt zu viele Zufälle auf einmal sind, möge jeder selbst beurteilen. Ich habe leider die nächsten Tage keine Zeit, die Strecke noch mal abzufahren.

Fest steht: mit einem MTB reifen hätte bei dieser Länge des Stiftes mindestens die Felge Schaden nehmen können, mit Schlauch statt Tubeless sowieso. Mit einem normalen Tourenreifen wäre mindestens urplötzlich die Luft raus. Am VR auch nicht gerade nett.


----------



## Staanemer (14. September 2016)




----------



## Kombinatschef (15. September 2016)

@Staanemer ,

das ist ja heftig und in der Tat, da fahre ich auch oft genug entlang.

Aber, wie das Metallteil aussieht, ist es schon gut gealtert. Schätze > 50 Jahre. Nicht dass es noch Römisch ist, also mal aufheben!


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. September 2016)

Das hier klingt doch interessant (und ist erreichbar) - vllt. nicht gerade am Eröffnungstag, aber dann 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ausgeschilderte-mtb-strecke-miltenberg.614915/page-18#post-14058300


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. September 2016)

Heute Nachmittag eine spontane Testfahrt im heimatlichen Revier mit der Goldenen Omma gemacht, das neue Federbein funktioniert sahnig, 100% Aufwertung des alten Geräts 
Es muss wohl doch heute Nacht ergiebig geregnet haben, es gab ordentliche Pfützen, ansonsten war der Waldboden / die Wege & Trails angefeuchtet, aber nicht nass. 
Hier, das Wanderheim an der Dicken Tanne, wo ich vor 5 Wochen noch den Rentnern ein lecker Stück Kuchen abgekauft habe, ist vor Kurzem abgebrannt  ob die jemals noch mal wieder aufbauen?


----------



## Staanemer (18. September 2016)

Oje, das ist sehr schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (19. September 2016)

Mein Biketag am WE wird der Sonntag sein, Wetter soll gut werden...
Nochmal Mö weils so geil war, und der Staanemer vlt. mal kann, oder was anderes...?


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. September 2016)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Mein Biketag am WE wird der Sonntag sein, Wetter soll gut werden...
> Nochmal Mö weils so geil war, und der Staanemer vlt. mal kann, oder was anderes...?


Sonntag ware ok, Mö ware auch ok. Will da mal die Omma probieren.


----------



## Staanemer (19. September 2016)

Ich arbeite hart dran.


----------



## kreisbremser (20. September 2016)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Mein Biketag am WE wird der Sonntag sein, Wetter soll gut werden...
> Nochmal Mö weils so geil war, und der Staanemer vlt. mal kann, oder was anderes...?



moin, wenn es recht ist, dann versuch ich auch mal wieder dabei zu sein.


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. September 2016)

Na klar ist das recht...


----------



## Staanemer (20. September 2016)

Rechter geht's gar nicht mehr.

Achso, dass darf man nicht sagen


----------



## kreisbremser (21. September 2016)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Rechter geht's gar nicht mehr.
> 
> Achso, dass darf man nicht sagen







?


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. September 2016)

Die Pfanne ist verbeult


----------



## kreisbremser (21. September 2016)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Die Pfanne ist verbeult


irgendwas ist immer...


----------



## Staanemer (21. September 2016)

Und die Hinkel sind zu gleichmässig braun für nen Herd, die kommen wohl aussem Ofen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (23. September 2016)

Bitte mal um Meldung wer nun für Sonntag Mö1 am Start ist...

Kombi: SA evtl. das für letztes WE geplante abchecken ?
Ich kann auch fahren und hol Dich ab.


----------



## Staanemer (23. September 2016)

Mö1, ich arbeite dran:


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. September 2016)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 531328 Mö1, ich arbeite dran:


B.O.R. > gute Dichtmilch 



Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Bitte mal um Meldung wer nun für Sonntag Mö1 am Start ist...
> 
> Kombi: SA evtl. das für letztes WE geplante abchecken ?
> Ich kann auch fahren und hol Dich ab.


War heute natürlich niemand zu Hause als die Post kam, Paket scheint aber in der Station zu liegen und hole es morgen früh ab.
Muss hier in Haus und Garten morgen bissl was schaffen und in die Stadt / Markt wollte ich und nach Klamotten kucken. Bin also weitgehend da, ggfs. mal anrufen.

Sonntag MÖ1 steht, 1200 bei Dir.

@kreisbremser bist Du dabei oder erkältet?


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. September 2016)

meine Wahl war weise, heute...
mit dem Rad und nicht mit dem Auto. Stau, so weit das Auge reicht und man kann gemütlich dran vorbei gondeln.


----------



## BjL (23. September 2016)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Bitte mal um Meldung wer nun für Sonntag Mö1 am Start ist...



Guten Abend 

Nehmt ihr den "Wäller" nochmal mit?


----------



## kreisbremser (23. September 2016)

nabend. ich setze alles daran dabei zu sein. morgen muss ich den ganzen tag den garten bewirtschaften aber vom schnupfen wollt ich mich nicht abhalten lassen.


----------



## Staanemer (23. September 2016)

Presse gerade die Hauptlaget ein. 

Aber mir fällt gerade was auf, da muss ich mal fragen: 12 Uhr in Stockstadt, ist das richtig?


----------



## Mtb Ede (23. September 2016)

Staanemer : 1200 Stockstadt oder 1230 Mömlingen Mitte Parkplatz.

BjL: na klaro nehmen wir Dich mit


----------



## Staanemer (23. September 2016)

Äh, dann fahren wir gegen 13 Uhr los?

Ehrlich? Im Ernst? Die Mö?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (23. September 2016)

Wo ist das Problem ? Die Runde dauert max. 3,5 Std


----------



## kreisbremser (24. September 2016)

heute geht's mir richtig scheisse. hab die ganze woche obst und gemüse gefrühstückt, aber die kitasäuche hat mich doch ereilt. sollte ich wider erwarten morgen fit sein würd ich morgens hier schreiben.
sorry leute. irgendwie hab ich es nicht so mit terminen.


----------



## Staanemer (24. September 2016)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem ? Die Runde dauert max. 3,5 Std



Eben, ein wunderschöner Sonntag, 25 Grad, ein paar Leute zusammen.

Warum nicht die Strecke erweitern oder exponierten Stellen mehrmals befahren? Keine Einkehr mit ein bisschen quatschen kurz vor Ende? Keine Aussichtspunkte?

Sehr schade, die Tour entspricht eher einem Nightride unter der Woche; hat weniger KM, mehr HM und fast identische Fahrzeit.



kreisbremser schrieb:


> heute geht's mir richtig scheisse. hab die ganze woche obst und gemüse gefrühstückt, aber die kitasäuche hat mich doch ereilt. sollte ich wider erwarten morgen fit sein würd ich morgens hier schreiben.
> sorry leute. irgendwie hab ich es nicht so mit terminen.



Orthomol, als Pulver, heute zwei Stück einnehmen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. September 2016)

Staanemer: Einkehr ist in der Mitte (Biergarten) und am Ende (Eisdiele) möglich. Die Schlüsselstellen können auch mehrfach gefahren werden, bis der Arzt kommt. Besonders eine ganz nette Rampe kann ich Dir ans Herz legen. Fahr erstmal die Runde und dann lass mal hören ob noch ein Nachschlag nötig ist.
Für mich ist eine Runde i.d.R. ausreichend.


----------



## Staanemer (24. September 2016)

Ich überlege schon die ganze Zeit, wie ich darauf vernünftig antworten soll.


----------



## kreisbremser (24. September 2016)

ich checke morgen früh meinen drahtesel. wo muss ich hin kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (24. September 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> ich checke morgen früh meinen drahtesel. wo muss ich hin kommen?


We^n^n Du fi^t ^bis^t^, da^n^n ^hier. Par^kpla^t^z ^hi^n^term Gas^t^haus ^zum Lö^w^n i^n Mömli^nge^n. ^Wir si^nd so um 1^230 da.




^Was is^t ^bloss mi^t der ^Kagg^tas^ta^tur los 

@BjL ^bis^t Du auc^h da^bei?


----------



## BjL (25. September 2016)

Jawoll Herr Kaleu, 12:30 Parkplatz zum Löwen


----------



## kreisbremser (25. September 2016)

moin,
ich lass euch lieber allein fahren. genieße ein ausgedehntes frühstück und rolle ein wenig hier im flachen.
tut mir leid.


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. September 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> moin,
> ich lass euch lieber allein fahren. genieße ein ausgedehntes frühstück und rolle ein wenig hier im flachen.
> tut mir leid.


ok, dann schönen Sonntag. Aber Du weisst, das Team sucht potente Mitkurbler


----------



## BjL (25. September 2016)

Prima Tour, prima Trails, prima Leudde

Dankeschön


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. September 2016)

Ja, war wieder eine Parade auf der Mö, und schon wieder zwei neue Trails, unfassbar...


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. September 2016)

Ich mache mich jetzt mal an einen kurzen Videoschnitt


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. September 2016)

31km 865 Jehoven. 2:45 in Fahrt.
Wildes Auf&Ab in Teil 2 auf dem neuen Trail.


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. September 2016)

Die Konvertierung im IBC schluckt massiv an der Qualität, die sonst / direckt betrachtet top ist...muss mal forschen, wie ich besser hochladen kann


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. September 2016)

Und hier die nächste Location 
http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/collenberg-co1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (26. September 2016)

sensationeller sturz. also gute kameraposition.
ich glaub nach dem faulen sommer sind 30km und 1000hm echte herausforderungen für mich. ich werde heute mit meinem training starten.


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. September 2016)

Blockbuster mit Stunteinlage 
Gespannt auf Collenberg


----------



## Staanemer (26. September 2016)

Spitze gemacht. Und die Prioritäten richtig gesetzt:

Beim Sturz sauber reagiert und zum Schutz unter das Rad geschmissen. 

Und schön überlegt erst mal das Rad gesichert, dann den Überlebenden 

So versuche ich auch immer


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. September 2016)

Ich erkläre das Speichengate für beendet 

BC sind schon krass drauf...statt der reklamierten 5 Stück Speichen haben sie 5 Pack a 5 Stück gesendet


----------



## Staanemer (26. September 2016)

Ist aber sonst ein recht fähiger Laden.

Hier der Nachtrag zu gestern:

Tour 4 im Pfälzer Bikewald. 
Es war knapp, die letzen 8 Kilometer waren hart. Besonders der Aufstieg zur Burg Frankenstein (nicht die in Darmstadt, der Herr Frankenstein kam wohl viel rum  ). Ich hab dann mal etwas geschoben . Von dem Terrain her ist die Runde wie die Mö1, vielleicht noch eher wie die AM1, die mehr kurvige Abfahrten bietet. Aber halt doppelt so lang und fast doppelt soviel Höhenmeter, etwas über 62 km bei 1400 Hm, gemessen habe ich 1550 Hm.

Im Grunde ist die Runde sehr durchdacht. Die Abfahrten sind halt recht kurz, dafür sind es viele, so kommt man mit dem Hardtail gut durch, mit dem Fully ist man langsamer, hat aber auf den Abfahrten mehr Spass. Der Singletrail Anteil ist recht hoch, wenn auch teilweise sinnlos.

Ganz hinten der achter Tour bekommt man was zu Essen, das ist so bei KM 23 - 24. Das braucht man auch, denn im Prinzip gehts nur bergauf. Die Speisen hier sind eher unterm Durchschnitt, also mal schnell Energie tanken und weiter geht´s. Die nächsten KM vergehen wie im Flug, bis man die Acht wieder kreuzt. Nach dem Aufstieg auf Asphalt wartet das nächste Lokal zum Wasserholen, gegessen habe ich dort nichts, also kein Urteil zur Qualität. Von da ab sind es noch ca. 18 - 22 KM, die es in sich haben. Trails, Trails, Trails, leider auch bergauf.
1,5 km vor dem Ende liegt perfekt das Kaninchenheim, welches zwar nur eine kleine Karte bietet, aber mit besonderen Schmankerln zum Verweilen einlädt. Günstig, lecker und nett, dass man fast die Zeit vergisst.
Eventuell kann man die Tour etwas kürzen, dafür müsste man aber mehr da unten fahren um die Wege kennen zu lernen.

https://www.komoot.de/tour/12665374

Ich kann zwar heute Abend schon wieder treten, aber nicht sitzen.

Wie wäre es mit einer leicht rollenden Ausfahrt morgen Abend so für 1 oder 2 Stunden?

Ein Niteride am Donnerstag wäre auch machbar.


----------



## BjL (27. September 2016)

Bissl Vorfreude auf Collenberg?
Fahrer ist der Trainer von dem ich erzählt hab.


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. September 2016)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Ist aber sonst ein recht fähiger Laden.
> 
> Hier der Nachtrag zu gestern:
> 
> ...


a) wir haben Dich am Sonntag in MÖ vermiss - was war los?
b) die Tour 4 bin ich vor einem Jahr mit ein paar Forenverrückten, 2 Wochen drauf noch mal mit dem Ede gefahren. Und die Tour hat was, mit Einbau des Mini-Bikeparks unterhalb der Jugendherberge in Hochspeyer...und sie zieht sich. Singletrails bergauf, jaa, das geht aufs Gemüt, dafü ists schön flüssig runter


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. September 2016)

BjL schrieb:


> Bissl Vorfreude auf Collenberg?
> Fahrer ist der Trainer von dem ich erzählt hab.


das sieht doch gut aus! Schön flüssig..
Wenn ich mir die Videoquali ansehe...ich muss wohl künftig auch über YouTube gehen, mich nervt der Kagg-Videokonverter im IBC.


----------



## MrMapei (27. September 2016)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> b) die Tour 4 bin ich vor einem Jahr mit ein paar Forenverrückten, 2 Wochen drauf noch mal mit dem Ede gefahren. Und die Tour hat was, mit Einbau des Mini-Bikeparks unterhalb der Jugendherberge in Hochspeyer...und sie zieht sich. Singletrails bergauf, jaa, das geht aufs Gemüt, dafü ists schön flüssig runter


Wir sind ja nur die halbe Runde gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (27. September 2016)

@MrMapei  Kerle, jetzt mach doch net alles kaput..."denkst du" ich könne mich erinnern ob halbe oder ganze Runde? Hat sich nach ganzer Runde angefühlt und ich "denke" wir haben maximal im Schmetterlingspunkt eingeschwenkt in die Rückrunde, dafür aber noch ein paar andere Spezialitäten eingebaut. Hat jedenfalls gereicht um uns fertig zu machen, mein lieber Kehrenkehrer  Wann treffen wir Dich mal hier auf der MÖ1 und der CO1 ?


----------



## Staanemer (27. September 2016)

Ne, Mö1 kenne ich schon.

Die ist mir für das schöne Wetter zu kurz, der Start zu spät und hat auch eigentlich zu wenig Kurven. 

Ich meine auch damals noch einen Teil Mö2 angehängt zu haben.

Dürfte ja am Sonntag wieder schön sein. Da würde ich eben auch eine Tagestour empfehlen.
Die hier müsste ich noch etwas überarbeiten 

https://www.komoot.de/tour/11181680


----------



## MrMapei (27. September 2016)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Ganz hinten der achter Tour bekommt man was zu Essen, das ist so bei KM 23 - 24. Das braucht man auch, denn im Prinzip gehts nur bergauf. Die Speisen hier sind eher unterm Durchschnitt, also mal schnell Energie tanken und weiter geht´s.


Hast du etwa hier Pause gemacht? 



Die wesentlich bessere Adresse ist das Cafe Nickles etwas vorher gegenüber dem Haus der Nachhaltigkeit.



Kombinatschef schrieb:


> @MrMapei  Kerle, jetzt mach doch net alles kaput..."denkst du" ich könne mich erinnern ob halbe oder ganze Runde? Hat sich nach ganzer Runde angefühlt und ich "denke" wir haben maximal im Schmetterlingspunkt eingeschwenkt in die Rückrunde, dafür aber noch ein paar andere Spezialitäten eingebaut.


Stimmt, oder sind wir etwa eine Asphaltstraße hoch? 



Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wann treffen wir Dich mal hier auf der MÖ1 und der CO1 ?


Wann fahrt ihr denn mal wieder?


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. September 2016)

Samstag 1.10. die CO1


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. September 2016)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Samstag 1.10. die CO1


So siehts aus !
Mit den vielen Speichen evtl. Mikado spielen...?


----------



## MrMapei (28. September 2016)

Diesen Samstag ist schlecht, so langsam wollen Haus, Garten und Schildkröten auf die kältere Jahreszeit vorbereitet werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (28. September 2016)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Diesen Samstag ist schlecht, so langsam wollen Haus, Garten und Schildkröten auf die kältere Jahreszeit vorbereitet werden.



Auch bei mir schlecht. Bin auf einem 25 jährigem Jubiläum eingeladen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. September 2016)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Diesen Samstag ist schlecht, so langsam wollen Haus, Garten und _*Krötinger*_ auf die kältere Jahreszeit vorbereitet werden.


Diese Kröte hier, gestern Nacht im Hof, hat mich noch nicht nach Winterquartier gefragt


----------



## kreisbremser (28. September 2016)

ich war gestern im stadtwald unterwegs für ne klein runde. ich bin dann doch recht schnell wieder heim, weil reichlich kröten unterwegs waren... dachte immer das findet nur im frühjahr statt.


----------



## Staanemer (29. September 2016)

Hehehe, Frosch'n

Entwarnung, kaum welche da.


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. September 2016)

Für Samstag: wir checken morgens das Wetter, hoffentlich wirds nicht zu grauselig, dann Ansage zur CO1 (oder nix, bzw. habe gestern Abend wieder die Rolle mit RR obendrauf in Stellung gebracht).


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. September 2016)

Würde gerne morgen fahren, falls aber zu nass am Montag die CO1 ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. September 2016)

Ich rufe gleich mal an


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. September 2016)

Korrektur, ich schreibe einfach: wenn es morgen Kagge sein sollte, ginge auch der Montag


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Oktober 2016)

Bevorzuge den Montag...
es kann jeden Augenblick wieder anfangen zu dröppeln und ich habe mir so einiges an Arbeit in der Küche aufgehalst bzw. gestern abend angefangen.


----------



## Staanemer (1. Oktober 2016)

Wenn man sich die Wetterdaten anschaut, dann ist das Regengebiet ziemlich in der Mitte Deutschlands und zieht von Westen her durch. Daher regnet es westlich und östlich von uns das Wochenende durch, je östlicher, desto mehr Wind.

Montag wird wie heute, jedoch mit mehr Wind, ausser man fährt stark südlich oder nördlich, denn das Regengebiet verläuft von Köln bis Würzburg.

Lichtblick ist der Sonntag, denn am Sonntag zieht sich das Regengebiet tagsüber von Süden bis Hanau zurück. Morgens und Abends regnet aber.

Folglich wird der Sonntag zumindest von oben der trockenste Tag, aber nur in Richtung Odenwald, natürlich sind die Trails nass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Oktober 2016)

@Mtb Ede 
1200 bei Dir ?
Es sieht zwar aktuell noch nicht so prickelnd aus, aber die WetterApp meint, es wird um den Mittag besser.
Bin zu Hause und erreichbar.


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Oktober 2016)

Tja, da wurde doch die sehr schwere CO1 einem E-Biker heute zum Verhängnis...


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Oktober 2016)

...mal schauen, ob was in der Zeitung steht oder im I-Net...
CO1 ist schon gut, besser wäre sie wenn Trocken...aber, kommt Zeit, kommt Trail.

Dennoch, eine ansprechende Runde mit sehr nassem Ausgang


----------



## jofland (3. Oktober 2016)

Gruß an die Spessartwölfe, die uns heute auf dem Esel / der CO1 den Weg gekreuzt haben, von @Baitman und mir.


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Oktober 2016)

Gruß zurück, wir sehen uns mal wieder auf den Trails !?


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Oktober 2016)

Ja Grüße auch von mir, Biker die biken und nicht nur schreiben...


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Oktober 2016)

MoinMoin,

@Mtb Ede ich denke, für heute muss ich meine Fahrbereitschaft absagen. Das hier wird länger dauern als geplant, Weiss noch nicht, wann ich hier Schluss habe - Sorry.


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. Oktober 2016)

O.k., wollen wir morgen fahren ?


----------



## Staanemer (8. Oktober 2016)

Bin Dubai, ich müsste so gegen 17:15 Uhr mit Rad in Wasserlos sein, Federweissen trinken und Flammkuchen essen 

Daher muss ich Licht und Schloss mitschleppen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mattotor (8. Oktober 2016)

Ich will morgen fahren,
nehmt mich mit


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Oktober 2016)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> O.k., wollen wir morgen fahren ?


Und ich kann nicht, mich hats etwas erwischt, Hals/Nase.
Viel Spaß - ich werde mich mal zurück halten da kommende Woche hartes Programm.


----------



## Staanemer (9. Oktober 2016)

Blöd, hat mich auch erwischt. Wohl im Zug gestanden.

Edit, muss noch was schrauben:

Egal, ich fahre trotzdem. Ich sag mal 13:00 Uhr B8, HK mit Einkehr.


----------



## Staanemer (10. Oktober 2016)

War sehr schön zu fahren gestern. Der Boden war ordentlich trocken ohne Pfützen. 

Glöckle hoch, HK hinten runter, dann vorne runter. Anschließend Einkehr im Weingut Simon und als Nightride wieder nach Hause.  

Allerdings war es eine teure Runde


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Oktober 2016)

Mannmannmann, wo treibst DU Dich rum? Seitenwandschutz hat da nicht gereicht.


----------



## Staanemer (11. Oktober 2016)

Genau das hat mich gewundert. 

Hans Dampf ohne Seitenwandschutz runter, Reifen mit APEX drauf und direkt auf der ersten Fahrt zerschossen.

Murphy?

Wie hätte der Hans Dampf wohl ausgesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Oktober 2016)

So, einmal - bei bestem Wetter - mit dem Hardtail von Schmitten übern Taunus nach Hause gemüllert 
Ab Sandplacken die Viermärker Schneise runter , das war net schlecht und auf der Seite der L3004 war auch nicht so viel los, auf der anderen Seite wars brechend voll, Hohemark / Waldtraut...hunderte von Besuchern und Ausruhern...


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. Oktober 2016)

Ich hatte dafür die Höchststrafe. Arbeiten bei bestem Wetter  am verkaufsoffenen Sonntag.


----------



## BjL (17. Oktober 2016)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich hatte dafür die Höchststrafe. Arbeiten bei bestem Wetter  am verkaufsoffenen Sonntag.



Das ist hart

Ich hab mich den ganzen Tag im Bikepark geschunden


----------



## Staanemer (17. Oktober 2016)

Toll.
Und ich hab mir nen Wolf gelaufen zwischen Bett und Sofa.


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Oktober 2016)

Ede, 1200 bei Dir.
Ich nehme die Dicke Bertha, die Omma steht geputzt da für den WiPo Start.
Habe den Biketräger am Auto.


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Oktober 2016)

Ok, 30 Minuten später


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Oktober 2016)

Hammerwetter, heute. Super wars


----------



## Mtb Ede (29. Oktober 2016)

Pilzbild ist geil


----------



## Staanemer (30. Oktober 2016)

Hehe, wenn Ihr Eure Touren immer so absprecht ist es doch kein Wunder, dass Euch die Mitfahrer ausgehen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. November 2016)

Samstag wird wohl wettertechnisch eher bescheiden...werde mich dann indoor beschäftigen.
Sonntag bin ich am Mittag fahrbereit. Viel Kilometer und Zeit sind wünschenswert...Jaa, es ist Winterpokal.
Hätte auch mal Lust nach Miltenberg zu radeln und wieder zurück.
Pfalzausflug am Montag war vom Feinsten, Video gibts schon, ich versuche mal eine bessere Qualität bereit zu stellen. 67km und 2100hm, letzte 2 Abfahrten = Nightride im Dunkeln  aber ich hätte etwas mehr Licht gebraucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (4. November 2016)

Sonntag ab Mittag bin ich dabei.


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. November 2016)




----------



## kreisbremser (4. November 2016)

st. patrick's day ausflug


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. November 2016)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Sonntag ab Mittag bin ich dabei.


es dürfte auf den Trails triefend nass sein  Was fahren wir?
Wenn nicht halbwegs brauchbares geht, packe ich mich ggf. auch aufs HT und drehe ne lange Runde über AB.


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. November 2016)

Wollte schon immer mal wissen wie der Limesweg nach Mö weitergeht...1300 ab hier nur auf festen Wegen und Asphalt, oder MRW Richtung MIL


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. November 2016)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wollte schon immer mal wissen wie der Limesweg nach Mö weitergeht...1300 ab hier nur auf festen Wegen und Asphalt, oder MRW Richtung MIL


Ok, machen wir, bin 1300 bei Dir.


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. November 2016)

Ich frug nach Strecke und ich bekam viel Strecke 
100km genau und 5:53h

Bayerische Schiffsbaugesellschaft in Wörth






Am Wendepunkt der Tour
Blaues Ratt und schnelles Ratt


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. November 2016)

...und mein neues blaues ist super gelaufen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. November 2016)

Heute mal Autofahren.

Ich will einsteigen, sehe am Wischer einen nassen gelben Zettel des Ordnungsamtes hängen: TÜV ist abgelaufen!

Ich: Quatsch!
War doch im Sommer in der Werkstatt, Bremsscheiben/Beläge neu und TÜV gemacht.

Fahrzeugschein rausgekramt: Ja, Stempel Juli 2018 nächste HU.

Parkplatz auffe Zeche: Stempel auf dem Nummernschild: HU abgelaufen  Babberl wurde nicht erneuert.

Alles Droddel!!!

Jetzt muss ich am Samstag Noon zum ATU, so dass der TÜV-Mann sein Babberl neu vergeben kann.
Wenn das Ordnungsamt mir jetzt noch was auf die backe malen will, gibts Zoff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (11. November 2016)

Bei ATU ist alles Glückssache, wegen sowas wird man halt zum Kontrollfreak...


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. November 2016)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Bei ATU ist alles Glückssache, wegen sowas wird man halt zum Kontrollfreak...


die japanische Konkurrenz hat jenfalls heute keine Fehler gemacht


----------



## bikebuster90 (11. November 2016)

selbst schuld, wenn man zum ATU geht, für die ist ein Drehmomentschlüssel ein Fremdwort


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. November 2016)

Auf dem HK hingen heute viele Bikes an der Stange, ansonsten war Trailfahren nach Gedächtnis angesagt...


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. November 2016)

Ja, ging doch recht gut, bergab...die alten Tracks waren nicht vergessen


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Februar 2017)

Auf der Birkenhainer unter der Stromtrasse, ca. auf Parallelhöhe der BBQ, war ein Stöckchenleger unterwegs.
2 dürre Kiefernstämmchen lagen quer, habe sie weggeschoben.

Trails rund um den Mt. Book, BH etc. sind sehr gut fahrbar / erstaunlich trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (11. Februar 2017)

warst du allein unterwegs? hab heut den feldberg mit dem schlitten gerockt. kind schläft jetzt.


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Februar 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> warst du allein unterwegs? hab heut den feldberg mit dem schlitten gerockt. kind schläft jetzt.


Yep, Solorunde gedreht.


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. August 2017)

Schee war's!




trotz Speedlimit


----------



## kreisbremser (14. August 2017)

schön. wo wart ihr denn?


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. August 2017)

Tschilli-Trail Vinschgau einer der Top Spots einer mehrmonatigen Weltreise...


----------



## kreisbremser (15. August 2017)

mehrmonatige weltreise? ist euch der hahnenkamm zu klein geworden?


----------



## Bagui (15. August 2017)

Sehr geil Männers, dort war ich auch schon. Wird mal wieder Zeit für eine gemeinsame Runde


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. August 2017)

HK ist unter den Top-Ten...knapp hinter Whistler

Am 27.08. gibt es eine Tour im Spessart Thread rund um die Hohe Warte mit S4 Trails... hab mal angefragt wo die sein sollen.


----------



## Vmichael (15. August 2017)

Hallo,
es ist ein Treffen mit dem Hauptaugenmerk : *"Fun und nette Leute  kennen zulernen" *
mit einer gemeinsamen Tour inkl. einer gemütlichen Runde im Hohe-Wart-Haus

Jeder ist willkommen ; Fahrlevel : vom Anfänger bis Profi


https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/3tes-mtb-news-de-fraktion-spessart-treffen-27-08-2017.853171/



Link vom 2ten Treffen https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/upd...07-2017-mtb-news-de-fraktion-spessart.850444/			   incl. Bilder


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. September 2017)

Sehr nette Ausfahrt heute, bei bestem Wetter und Laune . Schreit natürlich nach Wiederholung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (4. September 2017)

Ja , Top Personal am Kamm


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. September 2017)

Vom Turm geht eine neue Line mit einem netten Hüpfer, und kommt leicht oberhalb vom S4 Trail raus, gute Anbindung!

Sofa in Topform ...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. September 2017)

Ungeschönt und in Raw....... Super Spielplatz.


----------



## Vmichael (10. September 2017)

Hi,
ihr wisst ja nun wo die Trails sind (Spione sind unter uns  ;-) )
Hoffe ihr hattet Spaß, wir waren den Flow Trail in Bad Orb uns ansehen.
echt nice 

Grüße an Frank und Patrick 

Michael

PS: Für unsere nächsten Touren, schaut auf unsere Homepage und neue Bilder/Videos
von heute sind später auch wieder online.


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. September 2017)

...und wieder ein Tempotraining+  auf feinsten Trails, nächstes WE mal wieder Mil oder Mö...


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. September 2017)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> ...und wieder ein Tempotraining+  auf feinsten Trails, nächstes WE mal wieder Mil oder Mö...


Immerhin Schlüsselstelle 1 von 2 schon mal geknackt 
Die andere krieg ich auch noch...

Yep, war sehr angenehm, heute.

Nächstes WE geht klar, SA oder SO ist prinzipisch egal

Bis dahin: keep on rollin'


----------



## BjL (17. September 2017)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> ...und wieder ein Tempotraining+  auf feinsten Trails, nächstes WE mal wieder Mil oder Mö...



Oh ja


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. September 2017)

BjL schrieb:


> Oh ja


Gerne


----------



## Mtb Ede (18. September 2017)

BjL schrieb:


> Oh ja



Sehr gerne, ich würde Mil sagen da schon lange nicht mehr da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (18. September 2017)

ich will auch mal wieder mit. hab am wochenende leider vier todesfälle und eine hochzeitseinladung. fahrt ihr sa oder so?


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. September 2017)

Also, Samstag ist gutt (Wettertechnisch), Sonntags tendenziell auch, aber da ist auch die Wahl der Qual bzw. Qual der Wahl.
Schätze, dass der @BjL auch was wählen will und der hat halt Anreise.


----------



## BjL (19. September 2017)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Also, Samstag ist gutt (Wettertechnisch), Sonntags tendenziell auch, aber da ist auch die Wahl der Qual bzw. Qual der Wahl.
> Schätze, dass der @BjL auch was wählen will und der hat halt Anreise.



Sonndach wär gut


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. September 2017)

BjL schrieb:


> Sonndach wär gut


Wahlfaul?

Abbrr, auch gutt, Sonntag.


----------



## kreisbremser (19. September 2017)

sonntag klingt gut. habs mir in den kalender eingetragen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. September 2017)

Sonntag ist o.k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (20. September 2017)

Sonntag ist o.k.


----------



## Vmichael (21. September 2017)

Hallo Frank und Patrick usw..,

die Spessart-Bande.de fährt am Sam. MÖ1
23.09.17 – Die Strecke (Mö1). Der Treffpunkt ist 12 Uhr am (Parkplatz)

Infos www.spessart-Bande.de

Weitere Touren (für die neuen Downhill-Fans der Bande )  )
Bikepark Beerfelden  am 23.9. & 30.9.2017
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Beerfelden (Park macht um 10:00 auf)

Gruß
M


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (21. September 2017)

Wann und wo wäre denn diesen Sonntag treffpunkt? Wenn es zeitlich passt, könnte ich es einrichten mit zu kommen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. September 2017)

Ich gehe mal davon aus dass wir Mil fahren, dann ist das meistens 1300 am Schützenhaus gewesen


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. September 2017)

Vmichael schrieb:


> Hallo Frank und Patrick usw..,
> 
> die Spessart-Bande.de fährt am Sam. MÖ1
> 23.09.17 – Die Strecke (Mö1). Der Treffpunkt ist 12 Uhr am (Parkplatz)
> ...


Danke für die Einladung, werde morgen aber schon wieder 200km diese Woche in den Beinen haben, will am Samstag mal Garten und Besuch machen und Sonntag mit den Jungs ausm WW, FFM und hier nach MIL, sonst wird das dieses Jahr nix mehr.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (21. September 2017)

Kombi wie kommst du nach Mil? Hast du dein Fahrradanhänger noch? Können auch beide Bikes bei mir in den Kofferraum legen. Oder doch jeder einzeln?
Soll heißen, ich komm am Sonntag auch


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. September 2017)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Kombi wie kommst du nach Mil? Hast du dein Fahrradanhänger noch? Können auch beide Bikes bei mir in den Kofferraum legen. Oder doch jeder einzeln?
> Soll heißen, ich komm am Sonntag auch


Entweder 2 Bikes bei mir liegend oder 3 auf den Träger, dann Patrick abholen. Alles vorstellbar.


----------



## MrMapei (22. September 2017)

Fahrt ihr wieder die S4-Strecken, oder sind diesmal Normalbikertrails dabei?


----------



## BjL (22. September 2017)

Start 13:00 Uhr am Schützenhaus?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (22. September 2017)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Entweder 2 Bikes bei mir liegend oder 3 auf den Träger, dann Patrick abholen. Alles vorstellbar.


Finde die Idee mit den 3 Bikes auf dem Träger gut, wenn es dir zusagt. Wann soll ich denn bei dir sein am Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (22. September 2017)

BjL schrieb:


> Start 13:00 Uhr am Schützenhaus?


yess


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. September 2017)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Finde die Idee mit den 3 Bikes auf dem Träger gut, wenn es dir zusagt. Wann soll ich denn bei dir sein am Sonntag.


muss ich noch nach_denken


_
Schätze, 12 Uhr


----------



## BjL (22. September 2017)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr wieder die S4-Strecken, oder sind diesmal Normalbikertrails dabei?



Mit deinem Downhiller wird das schon gehen


----------



## MrMapei (22. September 2017)

Das stimmt


----------



## MrMapei (22. September 2017)

BjL schrieb:


> Start 13:00 Uhr am Schützenhaus?


Ist das das Schützenhaus, wo wir beim WP-Start Pause gemacht haben?


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. September 2017)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Ist das das Schützenhaus, wo wir beim WP-Start Pause gemacht haben?


Yess 

Da verwäxselst du was, das war auf der Holy Community Sause Grossheubach und wir haben dann am Schützenhaus pausiert und der Knochenmann ist die Treppe runtergpflogt.


----------



## BjL (22. September 2017)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Ist das das Schützenhaus, wo wir beim WP-Start Pause gemacht haben?



Kommst rüber? Wir wollen den Downhiller bewundern



Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Yess
> 
> Da verwäxselst du was, das war auf der Holy Community Sause Grossheubach und wir haben dann am Schützenhaus pausiert und der Knochenmann ist die Treppe runtergpflogt.



Jo, der Dr.Knochenweich......


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. September 2017)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Ist das das Schützenhaus, wo wir beim WP-Start Pause gemacht haben?


----------



## BjL (22. September 2017)

Elite on Tour.

Der Orange guggt bissl deppert.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMapei (22. September 2017)

BjL schrieb:


> Kommst rüber? Wir wollen den Downhiller bewundern


Sollte klappen, wenn ich um 1300 nicht da bin, braucht ihr aber nicht zu warten 



Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 646662


Dieses "Schützenhaus" gefällt mir


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. September 2017)

BjL schrieb:


> Elite on Tour.
> 
> Der *Oranje* guggt bissl deppert.....


Und da war noch das golden-oldie Spezl vom Pezofuchs gans


----------



## LDSign (23. September 2017)

Vmichael schrieb:


> Hallo Frank und Patrick usw..,
> 
> die Spessart-Bande.de fährt am Sam. MÖ1
> 23.09.17 – Die Strecke (Mö1). Der Treffpunkt ist 12 Uhr am (Parkplatz)
> ...



Morsche

12:00 Mö1 steht ja noch, oder?

Dann würde ich mich später gerne - solange keine Einwände kommen - bei euch anschließen 

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## kreisbremser (23. September 2017)

@Kombinatschef @MrMapei @BjL @Mtb Ede 

also sehen wir uns dann am schützenhaus mil? waldürner strasse hab ich ergoogelt.


----------



## BjL (23. September 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> @Kombinatschef @MrMapei @BjL @Mtb Ede
> 
> also sehen wir uns dann am schützenhaus mil? waldürner strasse hab ich ergoogelt.



Ich komm auf jeden Fall .


----------



## kreisbremser (23. September 2017)

BjL schrieb:


> Ich komm auf jeden Fall .


ich hoffe du bist sehr langsam, also langsamer als ich, damit ich mich besser fühle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjL (23. September 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> ich hoffe du bist sehr langsam, also langsamer als ich, damit ich mich besser fühle



Natürlich.


Die älteren Herren weinen sonst wieder


----------



## kreisbremser (23. September 2017)

hervorragend. ich kuriere noch schnell den rotweinkater der gestrigen hochzeit und dann mache ich einen erholsamen mittagsschlaf um morgen fit zu sein.


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. September 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> @Kombinatschef @MrMapei @BjL @Mtb Ede
> 
> also sehen wir uns dann am schützenhaus mil? waldürner strasse hab ich ergoogelt.


der @SofaSurfer100 ist auch badei.

Es ist mit Verkehrsbehinderungen auf den Tracks zu rechnen


----------



## kreisbremser (23. September 2017)

es besteht also die geringe chance, dass ich nicht dass fetteste und langsamste entlein auf dem trail bin?


----------



## Mtb Ede (23. September 2017)

Mein lieber Mann, da sind ja morgen die Besten der Besten am Start.

Und wenn dann noch der Magic Bernd kommt...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (23. September 2017)

Vor lauter Aufregung, habe ich sogar mein Bike geputzt.


----------



## BjL (23. September 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> es besteht also die geringe chance, dass ich nicht dass fetteste und langsamste entlein auf dem trail bin?



Rennradfahrer...... sicher dein Froind der MTBeaker



SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Vor lauter Aufregung, habe ich sogar mein Bike geputzt.



Ich nicht


----------



## kreisbremser (24. September 2017)

das war so schön . zum glück bin ich ganz hinten gefahren, damit keiner von euch verloren geht.


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. September 2017)

So, endlich was gegessen und den Krempel verstaut...
Das war ne ordentliche Runde heute mit euch bei brauchbarem Wetter!






Sofa fit und mutig wie immer, Bernd der Überraschungssieger, der hat auf dem Quellentrail mächtig Gas geben. BjL und Ede technisch top, Kreisbremser ne sichere Bank und ich mit kleiner Bodenprobe.


----------



## MrMapei (24. September 2017)

Hat richtig Spaß gemacht, die Abfahrten sind wirklich gut zu fahren, wenn der Boden so viel Grip hat, wie diesmal 

Ich freu mich schon auf das nächste Mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (24. September 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> das war so schön . zum glück bin ich ganz hinten gefahren, damit keiner von euch verloren geht.



So manch einer bekommt heute das Geräusch des Syntace Freilaufes nicht mehr aus dem Ohr.......
Coole Gruppe heute.


----------



## kreisbremser (24. September 2017)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> So manch einer bekommt heute das Geräusch des Syntace Freilaufes nicht mehr aus dem Ohr.......
> Coole Gruppe heute.


ach was, nach kurzer zeit warst du so weit vor mir, dass ich das geräusch fast vermisst habe


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. September 2017)

Spricht für unsere Trails das zwei Jungs durch ganz Deutschland fahren um diese zu genießen, beeindruckende Fahrleistungen von Sofa nach längerer Abstinenz, oder Magic Bernd der eine Spur in die WAB beim Bergauffahren drückt die ich nur mit blockierenden Rädern bergab hinbekomme...

02.10/03.10.  S4 oder HK ?


----------



## BjL (25. September 2017)

Badei
3.10. würde gehen. Den 2. habsch nicht frei.
Sonntag am We. davor würd auch gehen.
Frau L. möchte auch mit.


----------



## MrMapei (25. September 2017)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Spricht für unsere Trails das zwei Jungs durch ganz Deutschland fahren um diese zu genießen, beeindruckende Fahrleistungen von Sofa nach längerer Abstinenz, oder Magic Bernd der eine Spur in die WAB beim Bergauffahren drückt die ich nur mit blockierenden Rädern bergab hinbekomme...


Ich würde noch ergänzen: beindruckende Flugleistungen von "Flying-Sofa" und "Jumping-Bieschel" . War schon beeinduckend zu sehen, wie ihr Jungs die ganzen Kicker mitnehmt, wo ich mich auf der Chickenline aussenrum schleiche


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. September 2017)

Magic: Du wirst noch ein richtiger Downhiller, erstmal Flatterhosen die bewirken Wunder...

Heute morgen beim Zahnarzt Wurzelbehandlung. Trotz vier Spritzen Betäubungsmittel die Hölle...


----------



## kreisbremser (25. September 2017)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Magic: Du wirst noch ein richtiger Downhiller, erstmal Flatterhosen die bewirken Wunder...
> 
> Heute morgen beim Zahnarzt Wurzelbehandlung. Trotz vier Spritzen Betäubungsmittel die Hölle...


dann sehen wir dich nächsten mal wieder springen wie ein junges kaninchen


----------



## BjL (25. September 2017)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Magic: Du wirst noch ein richtiger Downhiller, erstmal Flatterhosen die bewirken Wunder...
> 
> Heute morgen beim Zahnarzt Wurzelbehandlung. Trotz vier Spritzen Betäubungsmittel die Hölle...



Gute Besserung


----------



## MrMapei (25. September 2017)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Magic: Du wirst noch ein richtiger Downhiller, erstmal Flatterhosen die bewirken Wunder...
> 
> Heute morgen beim Zahnarzt Wurzelbehandlung. Trotz vier Spritzen Betäubungsmittel die Hölle...


Wer trotz Zahnschmerzen so fährt, wie du, der hält es auch in der Hölle gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (25. September 2017)

BjL schrieb:


> Gute Besserung


+1


Hatte ich schon geahnt, die Wurzel...des Zahns davor. *Daumendrück"

Kommendes WE > bin ich unterwegs...und unabkömmlich
Montag 2.10. habsch Zeit  da Madame arbeitet. 
3.10. vielleicht was mit Madame unternehmen, das ist noch nicht ausgekocht.
S4 geht immer, habe da ja noch ne Rechnung offen. HK auch möglich. Gerne aber auch Mö1.

Das war ein harter Tag heute, Dienstreise bei tollstem Wetter  und morgen kann ich den Montag wieder reinarbeiten.


----------



## MrMapei (25. September 2017)

Wie sieht es mit einem Gegenbesuch in der Pfalz aus?


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. September 2017)

wäre natürlich auch mal geil, am 2.10.
So die Runde ab Gemüseverkaufsstand am idyllischen Kleinfluss bergan?


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. September 2017)

Ein Gegenbesuch in der Pfalz oder beim BjL wäre nur gerecht, scheitert aber  zumindest für die Pfalzrunde die ich in Erinnerung habe (sehr schön) an fehlenden Körnern...

Kombi,BjL: Danke für die Genesungswünsche, Schmerz läßt schon langsam nach


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (26. September 2017)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit einem Gegenbesuch in der Pfalz aus?


Auf jeden fall. Nur schaffe ich es dieses mal Zeitlich nicht. Von daher tendiere ich zu einer Runde S4 trails am 02.10 oder 03.10.
Habe aber schon rausgelesen, dass der 03.10 favorisiert wird.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (30. September 2017)

Wie ist denn jetzt der Plan? Das Wetter soll ja Montag und Dienstag nicht so pralle sein (Regen). Wie sieht es denn mit Sonntag aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (30. September 2017)

Ja , geht eigentlich nur der Sonntag wettermäßig.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (30. September 2017)

Morgen S4 Trails? 12.00 Uhr bei dir Ede?
Könnte es auch einrichten, am Dienstag ( 03.10. ) zu fahren, wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. September 2017)

Ja morgen 1200 ab hier können wir machen, abends fahren wir dann nach Mannheim.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (30. September 2017)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ja morgen 1200 ab hier können wir machen, abends fahren wir dann nach Mannheim.


Gut, dann bis Morgen um Zwölfhundert 
Noch jemand Zeit und Interesse?


----------



## kreisbremser (30. September 2017)

was ist s4? ich hab mich heute nochmal nach mil gewagt. pünktlich vor regenbeginn war ich zurück im auto.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (30. September 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> was ist s4? ich hab mich heute nochmal nach mil gewagt. pünktlich vor regenbeginn war ich zurück im auto.


Sehr nette Trails um das Hohe Wart Haus. Startpunkt Park Schönbusch ( Aschaffenburg ). Beim letzten mal waren es ca. 40 Km und 800-900hm.
Warum S4 Trails --> dort soll es S4 Trails geben.


----------



## kreisbremser (30. September 2017)

klingt nach arbeit. ich denk ich werd einfach nur ausrollen morgen. beim nächsten mal bin ich dabei.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. Oktober 2017)

Flying P.
Bodenverhältniss war super. Die S4 Trails liefern.


----------



## MrMapei (1. Oktober 2017)

Ihr seid gemein


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Oktober 2017)

Jungs, ich versuchs morgen mal in der Palz...
das faule Wochenende hat mich ganz verrückt gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. Oktober 2017)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Ihr seid gemein


Warum, habt ihr kein schönes Wetter gehabt?



Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Jungs, ich versuchs morgen mal in der Palz...
> das faule Wochenende hat mich ganz verrückt gemacht.


Wie kann man auf der Reeperbahn faul sein. Das Verrückt verstehe ich ja noch..... aber faul.


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. Oktober 2017)

Super lässige Runde heute ...

...jetzt Pasta in MA


----------



## MrMapei (1. Oktober 2017)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Warum, habt ihr kein schönes Wetter gehabt?


Pfalz ist ein anderes Wort für gutes Wetter , aber wir haben keine S4-Trails. 
Alles eher flach......


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. Oktober 2017)

Bin mal auf die Leistungsdaten der Pfalzrunde gespannt...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. Oktober 2017)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Pfalz ist ein anderes Wort für gutes Wetter , aber wir haben *keine S4-Trails.
> Alles eher flach......*


Baust du dir nicht seit kurzem ein Daunhilla auf.


----------



## MrMapei (2. Oktober 2017)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Bin mal auf die Leistungsdaten der Pfalzrunde gespannt...


Ich schätze ihr werdet zufrieden mit dem Kombi sein 


SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Baust du dir nicht seit kurzem ein Daunhilla auf.


Ich fange halt langsam an


----------



## MrMapei (2. Oktober 2017)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Bin mal auf die Leistungsdaten der Pfalzrunde gespannt...


Meine aktuellen Leistungsdaten: "sehr müde"


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Oktober 2017)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Bin mal auf die Leistungsdaten der Pfalzrunde gespannt...







Knackig & sehr feucht inkl. Sprühregen...
von der Kalmit runter hat man nüscht gesehen ausser die nächsten Bäume.

Das Schaltwerk der Goldenen Omma hat auch nicht so richtig mitgespielt, mir haben ein paar Gänge gefehlt 

Bernd cool wie immer...

Auch wenn wir bergab ein wenig mehr aufpassen mussten als bei den letzten Fahrten (nasse Wurzeln...) wars dennoch wieder eine klasse Sause.


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. Oktober 2017)

Mein Kompliment leider mit meinem Leistungsvermögen inkompatibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMapei (2. Oktober 2017)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Mein Kompliment leider mit meinem Leistungsvermögen inkompatibel.


Warum? War fast so, wie wir damals gefahren sind. Heute kam es mir aber anstrengender vor, der Untergrund war zwar nicht richtig nass und rutschig, aber doch immer wieder stellenweise, da fährt man schon vorsichtiger. 

Vielleicht werde ich auch einfach alt


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. Oktober 2017)

Du sagst es ja selbst! Mein DAMALS war ja schon am Limit!


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Oktober 2017)




----------



## MrMapei (2. Oktober 2017)

Supi, genau so war's


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Oktober 2017)

Echte Biker, keine Schönwetter - Fahrer.


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Oktober 2017)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Bin mal auf die Leistungsdaten der Pfalzrunde gespannt...


Super Darstellungsweise (hat Bernd ausgegraben):
https://www.relive.cc/view/1212899705


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. Oktober 2017)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Super Darstellungsweise (hat Bernd ausgegraben):
> https://www.relive.cc/view/1212899705


40 km in 45 sek. Ganz schön schnell der Stefan.


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. Oktober 2017)

Wetter am WE soll Sahne werden!
Wie sieht's aus ?


----------



## kreisbremser (11. Oktober 2017)

ich würde gern ganz hinten mitfahren 
schon ziele geplant?


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Oktober 2017)

Komme erst Samstag Mittag nach Hause...
Sonntag muss ich dann erstmal zu mir kommen und mich um die Verwandschaft kümmern


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. Oktober 2017)

Offen für alles...vielleicht will ja der bjl den Berg kennenlernen an dem alles begann...


----------



## kreisbremser (11. Oktober 2017)

Samstag ab 12:30 könnt ich starten. Hab noch einen Mitstreiter dabei. Fit wie ein Turnschuh der jung


----------



## BjL (11. Oktober 2017)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Offen für alles...vielleicht will ja der bjl den Berg kennenlernen an dem alles begann...



Sorry, der BjL fährt so 4-6 Wochen kein Rad, zumindest nicht auf Trails.


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. Oktober 2017)

Verletzung nach Bodenprobe?
Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung!


----------



## BjL (11. Oktober 2017)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Verletzung nach Bodenprobe?
> Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung!



Ja. Schultereckgelenk gesprengt. Platte eingebaut bekommen.

Danke. 

Nächstes Jahr bin ich aber wieder dabei, ihr seid die Besten.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. Oktober 2017)

Wenn, dann kann ich nur Sonntag. Runde ist mir eigentlich wurst. HK wäre aber eine Option.

@BjL , auch von mir gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagui (12. Oktober 2017)

Gude,
bei einer Runde Richtung HK oder ähnliches würde ich mich auch anschließen. 

Auch von mir BjL Gute Besserung


----------



## MrMapei (12. Oktober 2017)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> 40 km in 45 sek. Ganz schön schnell der Stefan.


Ich möchte dich mal sehen, wenn der @Kombinatschef ständig am Hinterrad kratzt 


Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wetter am WE soll Sahne werden!
> Wie sieht's aus ?


Ich fahre am Samstag hier: http://wasgaubike.de/

Sehr schöner Marathon


----------



## kreisbremser (12. Oktober 2017)

BjL schrieb:


> Ja. Schultereckgelenk gesprengt. Platte eingebaut bekommen.
> 
> Danke.
> 
> Nächstes Jahr bin ich aber wieder dabei, ihr seid die Besten.


herzlichen glückwunsch zum upgrade und gute heilung wünsch ich.


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. Oktober 2017)

Dann machen wir doch Sonntag HK, 1300 ab B8 Parkplatz.


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Oktober 2017)

Servus, Genossen 



 
kann noch nicht versprechen, ob ich das Treffen am Sonntag halten kann. Mal schauen, wie sich der Rest der Woche entwickelt.


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. Oktober 2017)

Geiles Bild, überleg...überleg
Tschilli kurz nach der Brücke.

Omma jetzt schwarz mit 8 Pins...?


----------



## kreisbremser (12. Oktober 2017)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Dann machen wir doch Sonntag HK, 1300 ab B8 Parkplatz.


viel spass, ich guck dann samstag mal was die eingezäunten im taunus treiben.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. Oktober 2017)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Servus, Genossen
> Anhang anzeigen 652974
> kann noch nicht versprechen, ob ich das Treffen am Sonntag halten kann. Mal schauen, wie sich der Rest der Woche entwickelt.


Nicht mehr alzu geheimes geheim Projekt?
Probiere alles für Sonntag


----------



## Bejak (14. Oktober 2017)

Wo wäre denn der Parkplatz an der B8 (die ist lang...), vielleicht komme ich auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (14. Oktober 2017)

Bejak schrieb:


> Wo wäre denn der Parkplatz an der B8 (die ist lang...), vielleicht komme ich auch...


Gut, dann Morgen um 13.00 Uhr ab B8 Parkplatz.
Hier der Parkplatz --> https://goo.gl/maps/uMmvpdTMd6E2


----------



## driv0r (14. Oktober 2017)

Guten Abend,

kann man sich euch unbekannter Weise anschließen?
Ich komme aus Hanau, bike einigermaßen regelmäßig und wollte morgen auch zum Hahnenkamm.
Sagt einfach Bescheid ob es geht oder nicht. Den Parkplatz an der B8 kenne ich. 

Gruß Lars


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Oktober 2017)

Ja dann, warum nicht!
Ich versuche auch, morgen dabei zu sein.


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. Oktober 2017)

Lars, klar geht das.

Bestätige auch nochmal morgen 1300, B8


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (15. Oktober 2017)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ja dann, warum nicht!
> Ich versuche auch, morgen dabei zu sein.


@Kombinatschef , schaffst du es heute? Wenn ja, dann würde ich dich abholen ( 12.40 Uhr )


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Oktober 2017)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> @Kombinatschef , schaffst du es heute? Wenn ja, dann würde ich dich abholen ( 12.40 Uhr )


Ja, komm hier vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (15. Oktober 2017)

Ich versuche pünktlich zu sein... Könnt ihr ggf. bis 10 nach warten, könnte etwas knapp werden...


----------



## driv0r (15. Oktober 2017)

Super. Dann bin ich 13 Uhr am Parkplatz.
Bis gleich.


----------



## Bejak (15. Oktober 2017)

So, bin wieder zuhause, hat Spaß gemacht, die Route hinten rum auf dem Kamm entlang hat mir gefallen, mir war nur dann das eine Ding, wo ihr dann runter seit, zu heftig. Bin dann erstmal Richtung Kälberau und denn ersten Weg wieder links. Da gings wieder ein Stück hoch und in einer engen Kurve kam wieder ein Trail runter, da habe ich 20 Minuten gewartet. Zwischen durch habe ich von oben Stimmen gehört, aber es kam niemand, also bin ich Richtung Parkplatz.


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Oktober 2017)

Hi, wir haben Dich dann auf dem Verbindungsweg vermisst (2 Jungs haben noch ein bissl an der richtigen Fahrweise für einen Drop getüftelt) und etwas gewartet, dann aber entschlossen wieder in den nächsten steilen Trailabschnitt einzubiegen.

Als wir dann bei der Ankunft am Parkplatz gesehen haben, dass Dein Auto weg war, haben wir uns schon gedacht, dass Du wieder gut dort angekommen bist.

Ansonsten - ggfs. bis zur nächsten Runde am HK


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (15. Oktober 2017)

Heute leider kein Action-Foto. Dafür aber eine schöne Gruppe gewesen. Den Natürlichen Baumstamm Drop muss nochmals gefahren werden. Ist mir nicht so gut gelungen das Ding.
@Bejak schön, dass du wieder heile nach Hause gefunden hast. Wenn du an der steilen Einstiegsstelle gewartet hättest, hätten wir uns wieder getroffen. Sind danach wieder hoch getrampelt um den Secret als Abschluss zu fahren.


----------



## Bejak (15. Oktober 2017)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ansonsten - ggfs. bis zur nächsten Runde am HK


Danke, gerne, aber eure Abstiege vernichten mir die Höhenmeter doch etwas zu schnell, das kann ich so nicht, mein Rad ist dafür auch weniger geeignet... Das nächste Mal bleibe ich lieber oben etwas länger... Ansonsten wars schick.


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. Oktober 2017)

Die Erkenntnis des Tages: Wieder mal ein wenig mehr GA um an den stahlharten Buddies bergauf dran zu bleiben...bergab ging so...


----------



## driv0r (16. Oktober 2017)

Moin Jungs,
von mir auch noch mal danke fürs mitnehmen. Es war eine schöne Runde in einer guten Truppe.
Bis zum nächsten mal.
Gruß Lars


----------



## Bagui (16. Oktober 2017)

Ja war auf jeden Fall eine coole Runde mit Klasse Wetter. Videos sind leider nicht so prall geworden, der Aufnahmewinkel muss für das nächste Mal korrigiert werden


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. Oktober 2017)

Den sind wir beim letzten AlpenX leider nicht abgefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Oktober 2017)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Den sind wir beim letzten AlpenX leider nicht abgefahren...


Net schlecht...da hätte der Guide die Gruppe teilen müssen.


----------



## kreisbremser (16. Oktober 2017)

der soundtrack ist echt bombe 
ich such noch ein ziel für den spätherbst. lohnt das dann noch?


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Oktober 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> der soundtrack ist echt bombe
> ich such noch ein ziel für den spätherbst. lohnt das dann noch?


Da könnte dann schon Schnee liegen.
Kronplatz ist auf dem Alpenhauptkamm und knapp über der Baumgrenze (2275m).


----------



## kreisbremser (17. Oktober 2017)

schade, dann brauch ich ein wärmeres ziel.


----------



## Bejak (17. Oktober 2017)

Ich kann dir das Preanger-Gebirge in West-Java wärmstens ans Herz legen. In Bandung gibts viele Mountainbiker, ein paar einschlägige Treffpunkte kenne ich, und da gehts dann brutal hoch, 20% Steigung oder etwas flacher aber dann 10km Strecke am Stück Anstieg und so.


----------



## kreisbremser (17. Oktober 2017)

ich wollt für wenige tage mit dem auto unterwegs sein  aber danke für den vorschlag


----------



## Bejak (17. Oktober 2017)

Kannst auch mit dem Auto hinfahren, theoretisch reicht eine Fähre, Singapur nach Jakarta....  Musst halt erstmal diverse Kriesengebiete durchfahren, um da hin zu kommen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Oktober 2017)

Das hier für den @Mtb Ede ...

Oben war der H² zerbombt wie im Sommer, der gesperrte Abschnitt war dann offen, aber m.E. zu glatt und rund. Klar, nett abzurollen aber man hätte es auch ein bissl anspruchsvoller gestalten können.


----------



## Mtb Ede (18. Oktober 2017)

Stimmt, kaum wieder zu erkennen...heute GA, garniert mit 2x S4, sehr geil. Dort einen taubstummen Biker getroffen, liegt wohl am Outfit wenn man kein Vogelnest auf und Wurstpelle anhat...am gefährlichsten war es auf der Schönbuschallee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisgoon (19. Oktober 2017)

Hi Wölfe.
Bin kürzlich nach Aschaffenburg gezogen und fahre nun regelmäßig in der Region. Schön habt ihr's hier, und mountainbiken kommt auch nicht zu kurz! Bin noch auf der Suche nach knackigen Trails im Spessart oder auch Odenwald! 
Hab gestern mal den Hahnenkamm erkundet, da gibt's ja auch ganz nette Sachen, allerdings bin ich dran gescheitert, daraus ne vernünftige Runde zu basteln und hab so viele Höhenmeter verschenkt.
Im Odenwald habe ich Miltenberg und Amorbach besucht, Amorbach fand ich eher langweilig, die Trails in Miltenberg dagegen wirklich gelungen!
Es gibt ja viele offizielle Touren, allerdings befürchte ich, dass dort auch oft viel Forstautobahn enthalten ist. Suche schon nach technisch anspruchsvollen Geschichten & schönen Singletrails.
Für jeden Tipp wär ich sehr dankbar.

Würd mich auch gern mal auf ne Feierabendrunde oder Wochenendausfahrt einlassen.
Studiere hier in AB, daher zeitlich gut flexibel. Fahre idR ~25 km Runden mit 800-900 hm, Propain Tyee 160mm.

Cheers!

Chris


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. Oktober 2017)

Servus Chris,!

1. Regel Spessartwölfe :Tipps und Infos gerne an Mitfahrer.

2. Regel Spessartwölfe : Tipps und Infos gerne an Mitfahrer.

3. Regel Spessartwölfe: Tipps und Infos gerne an Mitfahrer.


----------



## Chrisgoon (20. Oktober 2017)

Haha ok, verstehe. Dann werd ich mal zusehen, dass ich Mitfahrer werde
Wann steht bei euch mal wieder was an?


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Oktober 2017)

Morgen werde ich keine Zeit haben...Grünabfall, Garten, Winterreifen, Familie...muss auch mal sein, denn das war ne harte (Workshop)Woche. Sonntag könnte ich mir was Zeit rausschnitzen, allerdings eher früher, will Nachmittags mal was ordentliches kochen.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. Oktober 2017)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> ....Sonntag könnte ich mir was Zeit rausschnitzen, *allerdings eher früher*, will Nachmittags mal was ordentliches kochen.


Sonntags früher heist? Was stellst du dir vor?


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Oktober 2017)

Muss ich mit den Damen klären, rufe dich morgen mal an. Schätze: 1030 /11hundert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (21. Oktober 2017)

Heute bis 1600 arbeiten. Morgen will ich auch eine Runde drehen.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (21. Oktober 2017)

Wenn das Wetter passen sollte, werde ich eine frühe und schnelle runde zum HK machen. Denke das ich um 11.00 Uhr los fahren werde. Habe am Nachmittag noch was vor.


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Oktober 2017)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter passen sollte, werde ich eine frühe und schnelle runde zum HK machen. Denke das ich um 11.00 Uhr los fahren werde. Habe am Nachmittag noch was vor.


wenn es bis dahin noch nicht regnet, hol mich hier ab, ich drehe eine kurze R. mit. Mittags will ich einen Wildsaurücken im DO zubereiten, J. ist zu Besuch da.

@Mtb Ede ich kann (Nach)Mittags heute dann leider nicht. Wetter könnte auch einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (22. Oktober 2017)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> wenn es bis dahin noch nicht regnet, hol mich hier ab, ich drehe eine kurze R. mit. Mittags will ich einen Wildsaurücken im DO zubereiten, J. ist zu Besuch da.
> 
> @Mtb Ede ich kann (Nach)Mittags heute dann leider nicht. Wetter könnte auch einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.


Ok. Bin dann gegen 11.15 Uhr bei dir.


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. Oktober 2017)

Alles klar, viel Spaß und Grüße an B und J!


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Oktober 2017)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Alles klar, viel Spaß und Grüße an B und J!


ich rufe Dich heute mittag noch mal an wg. Bike


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (22. Oktober 2017)

War eine nette schnelle Runde mit @TurboKombi . Hatte Glück, da es angefangen hat zu Regnen als ich zu Hause war.


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Oktober 2017)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> War eine nette schnelle Runde mit @Kombinatskoch



Jaja, der @TurboSofaSurfer100 ... hat schnelle Beine  und hat mir einiges abverlangt...

Dafür gabs heute Abend noch richtig geiles Essen: Wildschweinkotelettrücken aus dem Dutch Oven


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. Oktober 2017)

wieder ein kurzes Review fertig bekommen, mit neuem Trailabschnitt im oberen Drittel. Das Steinfeldstück war damit gesperrt.


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. Oktober 2017)

und den hier noch: Aigen, auf dem Weg nach oben zum Haselhof.
Gut & flüssig fahrbar, nur einmal wirds haarig und man muss das Bike ein paar Felsen hochschleppen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Oktober 2017)

Sehr schön und interessant , auch die neuen Abschnitte, da kriegt man richtig Lust...
...und sauber am Bäumchen vorbei gehüpft


----------



## Mtb Ede (31. Oktober 2017)

So, Jungfernfahrt ist rum...Bääm, ok geht so. S4 war heute S8 da alles unter Laub, muß mal rechen da...

...und dann noch den neuen Drop von den Poser Kids aus der Nachbarschaft gerockt, die habens jetzt schon drauf...ej Opi was geht...


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. Oktober 2017)

Ich schicke Dir mal ein paar Fotos via Unterhaltung ...

Ja, war schön heute im goldenen Herbst, nur die Menge an Laub war hinderlich.


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. November 2017)

Kommenden Samstag sollte wettertechnisch der bessere Tag des Wochenendes sein...

Ich melde schon mal rattfah-Notwendigkeit an.


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. November 2017)

Ja,Samstag am Start. Wo?


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. November 2017)

Mö wäre mal wieder nett.
Ggfs. auch BädOrb. Oder HK.


----------



## kreisbremser (1. November 2017)

Moin,
Mö wäre ich gern dabei. Hab mich für ein paar Tage in die Pfalz verdrückt. Soll angeblich schön sein


----------



## MrMapei (1. November 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Moin,
> Mö wäre ich gern dabei. Hab mich für ein paar Tage in die Pfalz verdrückt. Soll angeblich schön sein


Wo fährst du rum?


----------



## kreisbremser (1. November 2017)

Moin,
Ich wollt morgen früh von Neustadt was starten.
Edit: hab da was im bike Magazin entdeckt. Der link ist daheim aufm Personalcomputer und ein unmachbarer gpx auf meinem Garmin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMapei (1. November 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich wollt morgen früh von Neustadt was starten.


Guter Plan, da gibt es viele schöne Trails, viel Spaß


----------



## Lucafabian (2. November 2017)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Guter Plan, da gibt es viele schöne Trails, viel Spaß


Jepp


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. November 2017)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Mö wäre mal wieder nett.
> Ggfs. auch BädOrb. Oder HK.


Bad Orb hab ich auch gedacht hat aber seit 01.11. Wintersperre...

Machen wir Mö, würd ich sagen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. November 2017)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Jepp


Da schau an, der Luxx


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. November 2017)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Machen wir Mö, würd ich sagen.


Machen wir. 
Die Schwarze Witwe ist auch wieder einsatzbereit (mit 9 Nm, auf Anraten des Exbärdeteams).


----------



## Bejak (3. November 2017)

Mö? Uhrzeit? (Evtl. hab ich Zeit)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjL (3. November 2017)

Ihr seid so gemein


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. November 2017)

Chef sagt die Uhrzeit an...

Zum Glück bin ich den Monsterdrop in der Nachbarschaft noch gehüpft, heute war schon alles wieder weg....


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. November 2017)

Bejak schrieb:


> Mö? Uhrzeit? (Evtl. hab ich Zeit)


Obacht, wir sind da "etwas ausserhalb der normalen Strecke" unterwegs...nur bedingt Hardtail geeignet.

@Mtb Ede 
ich warte mal die Nacht ab, habe grade mal heiße Zitrone, Ingwer usw. eingeworfen.
Entweder bin ich morgen fit oder eben nicht. Melde mich.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. November 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich wollt morgen früh von Neustadt was starten.
> Edit: hab da was im bike Magazin entdeckt. Der link ist daheim aufm Personalcomputer und ein unmachbarer gpx auf meinem Garmin.


Wie war's denn in Neustadt? Oben an der Wolfsburg gibt's ein paar ganz feine Stellen, hast die auch mitgenoommen?


----------



## Lucafabian (9. November 2017)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Obacht, wir sind da "etwas ausserhalb der normalen Strecke" unterwegs...*nur bedingt Hardtail geeignet*.


...das ist ja fast ne Provukation


----------



## Bagui (21. November 2017)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...das ist ja fast ne Provukation


Ich verkaufe Grad mein Fully, falls du umsteigen willst
Ersatz ist aber schon unterwegs!


----------



## Lucafabian (21. November 2017)

Bagui schrieb:


> Ich verkaufe Grad mein Fully, falls du umsteigen willst
> Ersatz ist aber schon unterwegs!


Ne danke, hab selbst noch ein schwarzes Fully in der Garage stehen


----------



## Bejak (21. November 2017)

Ich bleibe erstmal bei Hardtail. Ich will ja keine Klippen runterfahren und mir das Genick brechen...


----------



## kreisbremser (21. November 2017)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wie war's denn in Neustadt? Oben an der Wolfsburg gibt's ein paar ganz feine Stellen, hast die auch mitgenoommen?


moin,
da war ja noch ne offene frage...
eine wolfsburg hab ich nicht entdeckt. in irgendeiner bikebravo war ein 60km track von einem sportler, dessen namen ich vergessen hab. davon bin ich ein wenig nachgefahren. war wirklich sehr schön, aber allein und mit hardtail ist immer noch etwas anstrengender als in gesellschaft. allerdings hatte ich bestes wetter, leckeres essen und am abend noch guten wein.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> moin,
> da war ja noch ne offene frage...
> eine wolfsburg hab ich nicht entdeckt. in irgendeiner bikebravo war ein 60km track von einem sportler, dessen namen ich vergessen hab. davon bin ich ein wenig nachgefahren. war wirklich sehr schön, aber allein und mit hardtail ist immer noch etwas anstrengender als in gesellschaft. allerdings hatte ich bestes wetter, leckeres essen und am abend noch guten wein.



Das klingt doch bis auf alleine alles sehr gut  Hab bei Youtube was von der Wolfsburg gefunden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMapei (22. November 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> moin,
> da war ja noch ne offene frage...
> eine wolfsburg hab ich nicht entdeckt. in irgendeiner bikebravo war ein 60km track von einem *sportler*, dessen namen ich vergessen hab. davon bin ich ein wenig nachgefahren.


Karl Platt
Und welches "wenig" bist du gefahren? Eher den südlichen, oder den nördlichen Teil?


----------



## kreisbremser (22. November 2017)

danke, so heißt er. da fällt mir wieder ein, wem ich den linkgeschickt habe 
http://www.bike-magazin.de/touren/deutschland/profi-revier-karl-platt-pfaelzerwald/a27079-page2.html
hier gibt es u.a. den singletrailtraum zum herunterladen. bin oben in neustadt gestartet und beim oppauer haus hab ich gegessen. dann war der bauch voll fleisch und sauerkraut und ich bin zurück zum auto gekurbelt.

ich sollte heute mal wieder radeln gehen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. November 2017)

Wochenende wirds Wetter ja anscheinend eher bescheiden


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. November 2017)

Ich hab ja auch frei...


----------



## kreisbremser (22. November 2017)

sonntag vielleicht eine kleine schlammschlacht?


----------



## Bejak (23. November 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> sonntag vielleicht eine kleine schlammschlacht?



Oder ihr kommt mit, flach und vielleicht schnell vom Druckhaus in Steinheim über Aschebersch nach Klingebersch, als de Maa entlang? 10:00 gehts los. Siehe Eisbärenthread, ganz hinten.


----------



## kreisbremser (28. November 2017)

moin leute,
hat jemand von euch erfahrung beim ein und ausbau eines helicoil m8x1,0 und auch das passende Werkzeug? trau mich nicht so richtig ran und hadere mit dem kauf des werkzeugs.
bin für jede hilfe dankbar und zeige mich gern erkenntlich.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. Januar 2018)

Euch allen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Januar 2018)

Ja, ebenfalls, allen ein Gutes Neues Jahr 2018!

PARTY HARD !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (1. Januar 2018)

Alles Gute für 2018!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. Januar 2018)

Zeit war bei mir knapp. Und das (Regen) Wetter hat mich doch recht demotiviert. Werde jetzt aber gucken, dass ich ein paar min. auf dem Bike verbringe. Nächsten Monat will ich dann noch ein Gabelservice machen und dann ist mein Bike mit dem neuen-kürzeren Vorbau auch wieder bereit für alle Schandtaten.
Und bei euch so?


----------



## Bagui (3. Januar 2018)

Frohes neues!!!
Bike liegt in Einzelteilen im Keller.
Wird Ende des Monats hoffentlich Einsatzbereit sein, mit leichten Modifikationen


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Januar 2018)

Biken war bei mir auch negativ alles mega siffig plus Holzlaster im Wald, blieb nur Studio.
Bikes sind alle einsatzbereit, will jetzt das mk11 mal zum Verkauf anbieten.
Braucht einer ein drei Jahre altes LV 301 Größe M checkheft gepflegt mit neuen ungefahrenem XX1 Antrieb und XT Bremsen...?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. Januar 2018)

Ja, ich merke es beim Joggen auch ganz schön. Der Waldboden ist mit Wasser gesättigt. Es hat ja auch gefühlt die letzten zwei Monate durchgeregnet und ein Ende ist nicht in Sicht.
Werde wohl wenn das Wetter passt mal die Waldautobahn ein wenig befahren.
P.S. da fällt mir ein, ich brauche noch so ein Mudguard oder wie die heißen. Kennt jemand ein guten? Oder hat noch zu Hause ein guten rumliegen? Für Peeling inner Fresse habe ich keine lust.


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Januar 2018)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ja, ich merke es beim Joggen auch ganz schön. Der Waldboden ist mit Wasser gesättigt. Es hat ja auch gefühlt die letzten zwei Monate durchgeregnet und ein Ende ist nicht in Sicht.
> Werde wohl wenn das Wetter passt mal die Waldautobahn ein wenig befahren.
> P.S. da fällt mir ein, ich brauche noch so ein *Mudguard* oder wie die heißen. Kennt jemand ein guten? Oder hat noch zu Hause ein guten rumliegen? Für Peeling inner Fresse habe ich keine lust.


Habe hier noch einen (gebrauchten) neutral schwarzen Rumliegen...
will mir mal einen neuen, bunten holen.

Leute, das Wetter macht depri.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (4. Januar 2018)

wie wäre es mit radfahren? mein fully kackt etwas ab... bin aber mit dem halbstarren dabei, wenns zeitlich passt.


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Januar 2018)

naja, ich war zumindest am Dienstag eine große Runde auf Radwegen fahren.
Gestern wars ja eher unmöglich bei Sturm und Schauer.
Die nächsten 2 Tage > nach Wetterlage und was hier zu Hause noch zu erledigen ist.


----------



## Bagui (4. Januar 2018)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ja, ich merke es beim Joggen auch ganz schön. Der Waldboden ist mit Wasser gesättigt. Es hat ja auch gefühlt die letzten zwei Monate durchgeregnet und ein Ende ist nicht in Sicht.
> Werde wohl wenn das Wetter passt mal die Waldautobahn ein wenig befahren.
> P.S. da fällt mir ein, ich brauche noch so ein Mudguard oder wie die heißen. Kennt jemand ein guten? Oder hat noch zu Hause ein guten rumliegen? Für Peeling inner Fresse habe ich keine lust.




Ich nutze diese hier
https://www.hibike.de/marsh-guard-p...pritzschutz-p0e7fb3ac6684a2dcfb11f1387d8d8ed2
Erfüllen definitiv ihren Zweck und sind schön unauffällig


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (4. Januar 2018)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Habe hier noch einen (gebrauchten) neutral schwarzen Rumliegen...
> will mir mal einen neuen, bunten holen.
> 
> Leute, das Wetter macht depri.


So ein gebrauchter neutral schwarzer würde mir vollkommen langen. Der wird sowieso dreckig. Schmeiß das gute Ding ja nicht weg.


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Januar 2018)

Ok, ist für Dich reserviert.
Meld Dich mal bzw. vllt werfe ich ihn Dir einfach in den Briefkasten.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. Januar 2018)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ok, ist für Dich reserviert.
> Meld Dich mal bzw. vllt werfe ich ihn Dir einfach in den Briefkasten.


Warst ja schneller als der Götterbote.  Gebe dir dann ma bei Gelegenheit ein ( Industrie ) Bier aus.


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Januar 2018)

Als heute Vormittag kurzfristig mal der Himmel aufriss und die Sonne etwas rauskam, bin ich schnell mal auf den HK gefahren...da steht das Wasser *auf* dem Kamm, tief zerpflügte Spuren, Abfahrten seifig auf dem Laub und Wurzeln aber ich bin recht gut runtergekommen trotz der aufmontierten gering profilierten Reifen. Leichter Regen setzte mit der Abfahrt ein  bis ich zu Hause war, war ich auch schön durchfeuchtet.


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. Januar 2018)

....geiles Bike vor langem Turm, zumindest ist die Waldbrandgefahr gering...


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Januar 2018)

Wieder zurück...
wenigstens 2 x biken gewesen



 
Singletrailen mit Guide Xenia




Endurotour Vulkantrails mit Guide Inga (auf 301Mk12)


----------



## kreisbremser (15. Januar 2018)

wo ging es denn hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjL (15. Januar 2018)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wieder zurück...
> wenigstens 2 x biken gewesen
> Anhang anzeigen 686280
> Singletrailen mit Guide Xenia
> ...



Schöne Ladys only Tour


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Januar 2018)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> wo ging es denn hin?


La Palma



BjL schrieb:


> Schöne Ladys only Tour


Inga, die 1Mter80+ Frau...


----------



## LDSign (26. Januar 2018)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Als heute Vormittag kurzfristig mal der Himmel aufriss und die Sonne etwas rauskam, bin ich schnell mal auf den HK gefahren...da steht das Wasser *auf* dem Kamm, tief zerpflügte Spuren, Abfahrten seifig auf dem Laub und Wurzeln aber ich bin recht gut runtergekommen trotz der aufmontierten gering profilierten Reifen. Leichter Regen setzte mit der Abfahrt ein  bis ich zu Hause war, war ich auch schön durchfeuchtet.
> Anhang anzeigen 682922



Gude

Oh, noch ein MK14 auf dem Kamm! Wie haben uns noch nie gesehen...

Wann fahrt ihr denn so und wo ist Startpunkt? 

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. Januar 2018)

Meist SA oder SO für den HK ist der Startpunkt der B8 Parkplatz zwischen Kahl und HU-Wolfgang.


----------



## Bagui (4. Februar 2018)

Fast fertig ;-)


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Februar 2018)

Gestern Ausfahrt mit dem Winterpokalteam in der Pfalz...über 4 Stunden im Kalten

Abfahrt bei Schneeregen, in den Höhenlagen Schnee und Eis, alles gut gegangen mit klasse Trailabfahrten auf Schnee, Eis, Wurzeln und Steinen. Keine Crashs. Pedale zugeeist, Gabel eingefroren, Sattelstütze erlahmt, massive Eisklumpen am Rad.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Februar 2018)

^^  



Bagui schrieb:


> Fast fertig ;-)Anhang anzeigen 693273


....fertig ist, wenn's dreckig ist 

Fat Albert auf dem Bike?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. Februar 2018)

Das Problem mit Eis habe ich nicht. Habe einfach keine richtige Zeit zum Biken.


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Februar 2018)

Kann Euch sagen: es ist schon sackrisch kalt zur Zeit auf dem Rad...aber besser als dass wie pitschepatschenass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagui (9. Februar 2018)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> 
> ....fertig ist, wenn's dreckig ist
> ...



Ja Rahmen getauscht, Rest soweit beibehalten wie es ging  Freue mich auf den ersten Einsatz


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Februar 2018)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Kann Euch sagen: es ist schon sackrisch kalt zur Zeit auf dem Rad...aber besser als dass wie pitschepatschenass.


muss mich selbst zitieren...
3 mal die Woche über auf die Arbeit Radeln, das reicht bei den Minusgraden.
Die Sonne scheint sich zwar nen Wolf, aber dieser Kagg Wind  gestern.
Ich drehe entweder heute oder morgen mal ne 1h Kurzrunde, ansonsten ab auf die Rolle.


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Februar 2018)

Heute arbeiten, morgen mal sehen ob man biken kann ,ansonsten laufen...


----------



## ml IX (25. Februar 2018)

Hallo liebe Freunde des gepflegten Bikens. 
Momentan läuft auf auf der Crowdfunding Plattform der Raiffeisenbank Main-Spessart ein Projekt, bei dem Ihr unseren Flowtrail finanziell unterstützen könnt.
In der Startphase benötigen wir 50 Unterstützer, die sich auf der Plattform registrieren.
Wenn wir die Anzahl haben, können wir in die Finanzierungsphase gehen und Ihr könnt mit dem Spenden loslegen.
Bei jeder Spende legt die Raiffeisenbank Main-Spessart zusätzlich 5€ zusätzlich oben drauf.
Schon mit 10€ seid Ihr dabei. Das sind gerade mal die Kosten einer neuen Fahrradkette. Also legt los, registriert euch und unterstützt unser Projekt!

https://raiba-msp.viele-schaffen-mehr.de/flowtrailburgsinn


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. Februar 2018)

Biken ging sehr gut heute, sogar die Ameisen am Rande der Mö1 waren durch die Sonne aktiv...


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Februar 2018)

Ich war dann ab 1500 auch mal spontan 2 Stunden unterwegs (Langes Elend), der Ostwind war schon heftig, aber in der Sonne wars nicht schlecht. Gefrorener Boden, das ist ja mal was ganz anderes als die letzten Wochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (25. Februar 2018)

Ausser den Temperaturen, Bedingungen wie im Hochsommer...


----------



## Bagui (5. März 2018)

Gestern mal eine Runde gedreht, schön das neue Gefährt eingefahren und gleich eingesaut. Hoffentlich wird es bald schöner/wärmer


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. März 2018)




----------



## Kombinatschef (11. März 2018)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 706657


das war doch sehr geschmeidig, heute 
am Ende standen 80,5km auf der Uhr aber es fühlt sich gut an.
Bike sauber gemacht und eine schöne frische Tortilla verputzt.


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. März 2018)

Sehr ordentlich!


----------



## Bagui (29. März 2018)

Montag sollte das Wetter in Ordnung sein, hat jemand ne kleine Runde auf dem Kamm geplant? Oder ähnliches?


----------



## Bejak (29. März 2018)

Die Eisbären fahren morgen ab Steinheim unter der Autobahnbrücke um 10:00 auf den HK. Ich überlege mir gerade, ob ich da mit fahre, oder in Wölfersheim eine "organisierte Runde". Siehe Nachbarthread.


----------



## Giesskaennchen (29. März 2018)

.


----------



## Mtb Ede (31. März 2018)

Wo ist das Bike?


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. April 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (3. April 2018)

Mist, und ich war ausser Gefecht...
ich gehe davon aus, dass die Trails ziemlich trocken waren?


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. April 2018)

Tobis und Kelten waren ganz o.k., aber der Quellentrail war vor allem um den Einstieg mega- siffig. Der Quellentrail hat auch kurz vorm Ende kleine Änderungen, und eine Options-Line bekommen.


----------



## Bagui (7. April 2018)

Jemand spontan Lust 1400 an der B8 los paar Abfahrten auf dem Kamm?


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. April 2018)

Die HK Trails haben sich heute in einem Top-Zustand präsentiert...vor allem der unerwünschte wird besonders liebevoll gepflegt 

Highlight war aber Kombis Hochgeschwindigkeitsüberquerung einer eigentlich unfahrbaren Stelle auf der B.


----------



## Bagui (9. April 2018)

Ich bin Samstags den Secret gefahren, war teilweise etwas nass aber trotzdem schön fahrbar. Wetter war klasse!


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. April 2018)

Heute unseren neuen Bike-Shuttle Bus inclusive charmantem Fahrer für die Gailbacher Trails in Anspruch genommen, spart Zeit und Körner.


----------



## kreisbremser (15. April 2018)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Heute unseren neuen Bike-Shuttle Bus inclusive charmantem Fahrer für die Gailbacher Trails in Anspruch genommen, spart ... und Körner.



du wirst halt nicht jünger


----------



## Bejak (15. April 2018)

Als nächstes wird ein Akkuschrauber unter den Rahmen eingebaut, und mit der Fahrradkette verbunden... Ach, das gibts schon?


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. April 2018)

Ich fand es total toll ,4 geile Abfahrten zu machen statt nur einer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBpleasure (15. April 2018)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich fand es total toll ,4 geile Abfahrten zu machen statt nur einer



Es gibt Leute, die meinen, eine Abfahrt muss man sich erst verdienen bevor man diese hinunter düst!


----------



## MrMapei (15. April 2018)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die meinen, eine Abfahrt muss man sich erst verdienen bevor man diese hinunter düst!


Und es gibt Leute, wie den Ede, die haben jede Abfahrt verdient


----------



## MTBpleasure (15. April 2018)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Und es gibt Leute, wie den Ede, die haben jede Abfahrt verdient



Und es gibt Leute, die machen alles für ein paar "Likes".


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. April 2018)

Ich würde gerne mal mit diesen Leuten fahren, dann bin ich mal gespannt was so geht...


----------



## MTBpleasure (15. April 2018)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal mit diesen Leuten fahren, dann bin ich mal gespannt was so geht...



Hui da ist aber jemand angepi***. 
Mach dich mal locker. War denn mein erster Kommentar so missverständlich, dass man daraus nicht erkennen kann das es humorvoll gemeint gewesen ist? Du machst jetzt aus meinem harmlosen Spruch gleich einen Schwanzvergleich....


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. April 2018)

Jetzt hast Du es mir aber gegeben, und ich muß jetzt ganz stark heulen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (15. April 2018)

Gibt schlimmeres als mit dem Bus zu fahren. Ist ja anderswo auch so.  (Feldberg, Stromberg, usw.)
Ich mach auch lieber 4 Abfahrten als 4 Uphills.


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. April 2018)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Gibt schlimmeres als mit dem Bus zu fahren. Ist ja anderswo auch so.  (Feldberg, Stromberg, usw.)
> Ich mach auch lieber 4 Abfahrten als 4 Uphills.


Ja, Servus, Alter  Alles senkrecht?


Gestern, nachdem meine Weiber den Tagesplan wieder mal umgeworfen hatten, war grade noch Zeit, von jetzt auf gleich mit dem Eisenschwein eine schnelle Runde zu drehen




Heute, Brunch mit der erweiterten Familie, dann weitere Planänderungen der Damen, und schon war um 15hundert wieder ein Zeitfenster frei, um schnell mal auf den HK und schnell mal wieder runter zu düsen...was fürn Schdräss 

Der heftige Regen vom Freitag hat ganz ordentlich Spuren hinterlassen, jedenfalls fliesst aus allen Richtungen vom Kamm runter ein neues Bächlein. Na gut, für eine zügige Abfahrt hats gereicht.


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. April 2018)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Heute unseren neuen Bike-Shuttle Bus inclusive charmantem Fahrer für die Gailbacher Trails in Anspruch genommen, spart Zeit und Körner.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 718481 Anhang anzeigen 718482 Anhang anzeigen 718483


Luxusbus für 1Bike ?! Ja, da hätte ich auch 4 Abfahrten mitmachen können. Schaunmermal, ob es dann wenigstens kommendes WE wieder klappt.


----------



## Marc555 (15. April 2018)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ja, Servus, Alter  Alles senkrecht?
> 
> Joa. Passt. Wir können ja mal wieder ein Ründchen drehen. Ich denke so in ein - zwei Wochen steht auch mein neues Gefährt.


----------



## Marc555 (15. April 2018)

Hab ich doch mein Zitat zitiert.
So ist das, wenn man mit seinen Hühnern vom Trail kommt.
‍‍


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. April 2018)

Hi, Marc555, schön von Dir zu lesen 

Kombi: Auf dem Trail rechts vom Turm hat es durch den Regen die geshapte Abfahrtsrampe nach dem dicken Felsen  fast komplett weggespült, hab blöd gekuckt als ich da angerauscht kam...

Heute nochmal Mö1 light, mit unserem neuem Mann, alles gekurbelt ohne Bus.


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. April 2018)




----------



## bighitter (16. April 2018)

Mit welchem Bus kann man denn in Gailbach fahren?


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. April 2018)

Endgoiles Weddäh, hoite


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. April 2018)

Verbeugung vor dem Trail






und den Übertäter habe ich auch gefunden: da schauen aus dem umlaufenden Aramid-Rand sehr scharfe Fasern raus, die haben ghenau die Spur im Schlauch gezogen 








Habe jetzt erst mal die Contis mit wenig Profil draufgezogen. 
Da aber die Schwalbe noch gut Profil haben, werde ich versuchen, die schlauchlos noch eine Zeit weiter zu fahren. Ventile habe ich noch welche da und genügend Dichtmilch hats auch noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (22. April 2018)

Verbeugung vor dem Trail, hat aber nix genützt der hat ganz schön ausgeteilt...

Neueröffnung in der Nachbarschaft. Wär ich bloß nicht dagewesen, kommt man nur auf dumme Ideen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. April 2018)

Habe von den Contis wieder auf die Schwalbis zurück gebaut, nun Tubenlos  war überhaupt kein Problem. Die Mary lässt sich super aufziehen, der Hans macht schon mehr Zicken, aber beim dritten Versuch war er dann im (Felgen-)Bett.


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. April 2018)

Die Bilder mal Schwalbe schicken?, ist ja nicht ganz  billig so ein MM.


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. April 2018)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Die Bilder mal Schwalbe schicken?, ist ja nicht ganz  billig so ein MM.


Naja, halbes Jahr alt, da läuft wohl nix mehr...
versuchen kann man es aber mal.
Ausserdem: mit Milch hält er bestens dicht.

Hier, gefunden im Netz...Heimat vom B.
http://ww-tv.de/wwtv/mediathek_wwtv/details_wwtv.de.jsp?video_id=18637


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. April 2018)

Bäääm 3x HK und den Kulmi getroffen, vielen Dank für den Super Tipp


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. April 2018)

Schließe mich vorbehaltlos an, das hat gerockt


----------



## Marc555 (29. April 2018)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Bäääm 3x HK und den Kulmi getroffen, vielen Dank für den Super Tipp



Den hab ich auch getroffen. Der scheint da irgendwo zu wohnen!
Seid ihr den KBtrail und/oder den Trail von dem Mann mit dem langen weißen Bart gefahren?


----------



## Mtb Ede (29. April 2018)

It is better not to talk about the trails here...you know


----------



## Marc555 (30. April 2018)

Ach ja. Da war was.
Dann denk ich mir den Rest.

555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (30. April 2018)

Horrorcrash am Kamm, blutrot färbte sich der Trail...


----------



## Marc555 (30. April 2018)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Horrorcrash am Kamm, blutrot färbte sich der Trail...


Hat sich wer weh getan?
Mutter und Kind sind ok?


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. April 2018)




----------



## Marc555 (30. April 2018)

Scheiss Vampire


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. Mai 2018)

Materialschwund war auch vorhanden. Ich glaube die Stahlhelme von früher haben auch mehr ausgehalten als nur ein stumpfen Einschlag in den Baum. Der Kamm fordert mittlerweile seine Tribute.


----------



## kreisbremser (1. Mai 2018)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Materialschwund war auch vorhanden. Ich glaube die Stahlhelme von früher haben auch mehr ausgehalten als nur ein stumpfen Einschlag in den Baum. Der Kamm fordert mittlerweile seine Tribute.
> Anhang anzeigen 724523


genau deshalb haben wir die stahlhelme abgegeben. ich hoffe ihr hattet trotzdem ein wenig späßle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (1. Mai 2018)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Materialschwund war auch vorhanden. Ich glaube die Stahlhelme von früher haben auch mehr ausgehalten als nur ein stumpfen Einschlag in den Baum. Der Kamm fordert mittlerweile seine Tribute.


Besser als wie dein Kopf, oder?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. Mai 2018)

Bejak schrieb:


> Besser als wie dein Kopf, oder?


Natürlich. Ein wenig ironie war im post auch vorhanden


----------



## ONeal-Racer (18. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen. Bin der neue hier!!
Kumpel und Kollege von Mtb Ede!!
Hoffe auf viel Spaß zusammen. Manche kennen mich ja schon und alle anderen werden mich noch kennenlernen !!
Let's RIDE ON !!


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Mai 2018)

ONeal-Racer" data-source="post: 15272205"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ONeal-Racer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Bin der neue hier!!
> Kumpel und Kollege von Mtb Ede!!
> Hoffe auf viel Spaß zusammen. Manche kennen mich ja schon und alle anderen werden mich noch kennenlernen !!
> Let's RIDE ON !!


Servus Wir sehen uns!


----------



## Mtb Ede (18. Mai 2018)

ONeal-Racer: Geil 

Feuer frei


----------



## BjL (18. Mai 2018)

Da hat die Stylepolizei aber nix zu meckern


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. Mai 2018)

Die Stylepolizei hat uns heute auf der Mö1 auch wieder durch gewunken, alles einwandfrei


----------



## BjL (19. Mai 2018)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Die Stylepolizei hat uns heute auf der Mö1 auch wieder durch gewunken, alles einwandfrei





Fahrt ihr Montag?


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. Mai 2018)

So weit ich weiß haben alle familiäre Verpflichtungen...


----------



## BjL (19. Mai 2018)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß haben alle familiäre Verpflichtungen...



Schade 

Gugg ich mal was ich so mache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epic-Treter (19. Mai 2018)

BjL schrieb:


> Schade
> 
> Gugg ich mal was ich so mache



Nudelparty mit ihr ?


----------



## BjL (19. Mai 2018)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Nudelparty mit ihr ?



Nö, lieber radfahren


----------



## MrMapei (19. Mai 2018)

BjL schrieb:


> Schade
> 
> Gugg ich mal was ich so mache


Fahr doch mit uns


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Mai 2018)

BjL schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr Montag?



Wenn, dann nur noch vor dem Frühstück (fällt eh aus)



Mtb Ede schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß haben alle familiäre Verpflichtungen...



Das stimmbst!



Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Nudelparty mit ihr ?



[email protected] 



BjL schrieb:


> Nö, lieber radfahren



Stell Dich net so an!


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Mai 2018)

lekker Tour, heute  und starker Auftritt von @ONeal-Racer


----------



## BjL (20. Mai 2018)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Fahr doch mit uns



Wann und wo?

Wird Hardcoregedownhillert?


----------



## MrMapei (20. Mai 2018)

Abfahrt hier 09einhundert
 
Wird wieder ein sanftes Dahingleiten auf breiten Wegen


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Mai 2018)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Abfahrt hier 09einhundert
> Anhang anzeigen 731533
> Wird wieder ein sanftes Dahingleiten auf breiten Wegen


in Frongreisch nur auf breiten Stollen!


----------



## ONeal-Racer (20. Mai 2018)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> in Frongreisch nur auf breiten Stollen!


Ready for Take Off!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONeal-Racer (20. Mai 2018)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> lekker Tour, heute  und starker Auftritt von @ONeal-Racer
> Anhang anzeigen 731492
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 731493


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. Juni 2018)

Mannmannmann...



Da fing es an...


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. Juni 2018)

Gäste zu Besuch


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. Juni 2018)

Hunger gestillt

und Durschd auch


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. Juli 2018)

Super Tour. Das nächste mal probiere ich auch zum Schmaus zu kommen


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. Juli 2018)

Ja , der Kombi hat wieder auf dem Grill gezaubert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LDSign (1. Juli 2018)

Wo kann man sich anmelden?


----------



## BjL (1. Juli 2018)

LDSign schrieb:


> Wo kann man sich anmelden?



Im KTwR


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Juli 2018)

Die Spinnen, die...


----------



## MrMapei (1. Juli 2018)

Waren wir so langsam unterwegs?


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Juli 2018)

Guten Morgen, Mädels 

Euch viel Schbass heute auf den Trails!
Staubschutzmaske aufziehen!


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. Juli 2018)

Heute hat sich uns, die sehr symphatische Sandra aus München angeschlossen...



 

Später haben wir noch DEN S4 TRAIL gefunden, vorher anschauen empfohlen...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (7. Juli 2018)

Falls du es lesen solltest Sandra, grüße ich dich hiermit sehr. War eine nette Runde mit Dir. Hoffe, dass Bier hat dir danach geschmeckt 

Ja, Ede hat mal wieder ein Auge gehabt für den - ist Wörtlich zu nehmen - Kamikaze Einstieg des Trails. Seit langem mal wieder ein neuer Trail der von Anfang an richtig Spaß bringt. Trotz schon mehrmaligem hochpedalieren mussten wir den 2 mal fahren 



 

 



P.S. auf den Bildern ist nicht der Einstieg des Trails zu sehen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Juli 2018)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Falls du es lesen solltest Sandra, grüße ich dich hiermit sehr. War eine nette Runde mit Dir. Hoffe, dass Bier hat dir danach geschmeckt
> 
> Ja, Ede hat mal wieder ein Auge gehabt für den - ist Wörtlich zu nehmen - Kamikaze Einstieg des Trails. Seit langem mal wieder ein neuer Trail der von Anfang an richtig Spaß bringt. Trotz schon mehrmaligem hochpedalieren mussten wir den 2 mal fahren
> 
> ...


Sensationell!
Habe so eine leise Ahnung, wo der Einstieg ist...
@Mtb Ede da standen wir doch letzten Sonntag mit @MrMapei davor, oder?


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. Juli 2018)

Richtig ,krasses Teil  
... mindestens essvier


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Juli 2018)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> ... mindestens essvier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (14. Juli 2018)




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (15. Juli 2018)

a new one?


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. Juli 2018)

Bist Du schon gefahren


----------



## kreisbremser (18. Juli 2018)

sperren die bei euch trails? 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bilder-aus-dem-spessart.772243/page-25


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. Juli 2018)

Ist wohl wieder am HK was los...

Ist schon eine neue Eskalationsstufe mit Verbotsschildern direkt am Traileinstieg   

...zum Glück gibt es sehr gute Alternativen


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juli 2018)

Im Taunus Feldbergereich sind alle Traileingänge vom Forst gekennzeichnet worden, so macht's nicht wirklich Spaß  Wollen wir hoffe das es bei Euch nicht auch so kommt!


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. Juli 2018)

Hab heute mal einen Zweizeiler an die DIMB geschickt mit der Bitte mal mit der Stadt Alzenau zu sprechen.

Wenn das noch viele weitere Biker machen könnte es was bewirken.


----------



## MrMapei (20. Juli 2018)

@Kombinatschef und @Mtb Ede :
sind das die Trails, die wir vor kurzem gefahren sind?


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. Juli 2018)

Ja, habe bisher aber nur Fotos gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (23. Juli 2018)

War schon heftig wie der Typ allein mit der Wucht des Einschlags in den Kicker ,diesen zerstört hat.
Bauweise hatte Airbag Funktion


----------



## ml IX (24. Juli 2018)

Die IG Hessischer Spessart der DIMB hat sich schon eingeschaltet und wir kommunizieren auf jeden Fall schon schon mal mit den locals und versuchen Fakten zu sammeln und uns zusammenzuschliesen. Es besteht auch schon Mail Verkehr. Das ganze habe wir auch schon weitergeleitet.


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. Juli 2018)

O.k. Danke.


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. August 2018)

Mannmannmann, das hat ein Bier gebraucht umd den Staub der gestrigen trailigen Runde aus der Kehle zu waschen


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. August 2018)

...kein Nerv-Forst, keine Verbotsschilder, Mega Trails und Biker willkommen


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. August 2018)

Heute wieder zur Arbeit pedaliert und die Muskeln aufgelockert. Morgens super, abends wars dann schon wieder so spät, dass es auch wieder zu ertragen war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wirthi (9. August 2018)

Nachdem ich von der Ecke Bad Orb nach Rodenbach Umgebung gezogen bin: Gibt es hier noch aktive Biker (Treffen) nördlich/östlich von Alzenau die sich etwas auskennen?
Von kleinen Enduro bis längeren Hardtailtouren bin ich für alles offen (aktuell unter 60 km)


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. August 2018)

Am Kamm ist momentan dicke Luft, daher am Sonntag Mil1


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. August 2018)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Am Kamm ist momentan dicke Luft, daher am Sonntag Mil1


Sonntag bin ich badei!


----------



## kreisbremser (10. August 2018)

schade. samstag hätt ich kapazitäten, oder heute nachmittag. sonntag leider kindergeburtstag.


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. August 2018)

goil war's...
sagt mal ihr Zwei, sucht ihr was


----------



## MrMapei (12. August 2018)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 761938
> goil war's...
> sagt mal ihr Zwei, sucht ihr was


Wie oft wart ihr Spessartbiker dieses Jahr eigentlich in der Pfalz?


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. August 2018)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Wie oft wart ihr Spessartbiker dieses Jahr eigentlich in der Pfalz?


Ich war mindestens 1mal


----------



## MrMapei (12. August 2018)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ich war mindestens 1mal


 Durchfahren und shoppen zählt nicht!


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. August 2018)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Wie oft wart ihr Spessartbiker dieses Jahr eigentlich in der Pfalz?



Stimmt, da hast Du noch was gut, aber ob Du dann Spaß haben wirst... Der Uphill ist lästig geworden in letzter Zeit 

15.08. Feldberg/Taunus DH Geballer


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. August 2018)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Durchfahren und shoppen zählt nicht!


Wipo Ausflug im Februar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (12. August 2018)

Ich war dort schon mit den Käsböckbikern unterwegs.  Nette Leute und war ne schöne Runde.


----------



## MrMapei (12. August 2018)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Stimmt, da hast Du noch was gut, aber ob Du dann Spaß haben wirst... Der Uphill ist lästig geworden in letzter Zeit
> 
> 15.08. Feldberg/Taunus DH Geballer


Na so wie du und dieser @Kombinatschef mir bei der letzten S4pessart-Tour um die Ohren gefahren seit, sind die Uphill-Leistungen nicht sooooo schlecht 


Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wipo Ausflug im Februar


Vorsaison 


Bejak schrieb:


> Ich war dort schon mit den Käsböckbikern unterwegs.  Nette Leute und war ne schöne Runde.


Käsbockbiker: beschde


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. August 2018)

Ausflug


----------



## Bejak (20. August 2018)

Die Steine wackeln ja. Da wär ich dann wohl eher nicht runtergefahren. Da wird man ja noch von den Steinen zermatscht.


----------



## kreisbremser (20. August 2018)

die steine waren ganz zahm. man darf sie nur nicht mit tubeless-reifen berühren


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. August 2018)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> die steine waren ganz zahm. man darf sie nur nicht mit tubeless-reifen berühren


neenee, meine TL zeigten sich unbeeindruckt von den Steinen. Zumindest, was den Luftverlust anging.


----------



## kreisbremser (20. August 2018)

du warst auch der einzige tubelessradler mit erweiterten fahrkenntnissen


----------



## BjL (21. August 2018)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> die steine waren ganz zahm. man darf sie nur nicht mit tubeless-reifen berühren



Unfug, odr?



kreisbremser schrieb:


> du warst auch der einzige tubelessradler mit erweiterten fahrkenntnissen



Noch größerer Unfug, odr?


----------



## kreisbremser (22. August 2018)

BjL schrieb:


> Unfug, odr?
> 
> 
> 
> Noch größerer Unfug, odr?


schön dass deine frau dabei war. die kann wenigstens radfahren. grillst du nächstes jahr wieder für uns, oder gibts wieder thonbürli?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. September 2018)

Hab ich doch heute doch heute am Winterstein ne Truppe mit Ärztebikes getroffen , schön Euch mal wieder gesehen zu haben! Vielleicht ergibt sich mal wieder was


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. September 2018)

ja, dito, unerwartet & hat uns gefreut! 

Waren dann so 4 mal oben und drumherum usw., alles prima


----------



## MrMapei (2. September 2018)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ....mit Ärztebikes getroffen


Was sind denn "Ärztebikes"?


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. September 2018)

Genauer Zahnarzt- Bikes!


----------



## Lucafabian (3. September 2018)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Genauer Zahnarzt- Bikes!


Stimmt...Zahnarzt-Bikes


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. September 2018)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Was sind denn "Ärztebikes"?





Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Genauer Zahnarzt- Bikes!





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Stimmt...Zahnarzt-Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (3. September 2018)

Wir würden gerne mal wieder wo anders fahren und jetzt wo wir uns schon getroffen haben könntet ihr uns doch mal eure neuen Hometrails ab S2 zeigen!?    Wir würden uns natürlich revanchieren, egal ob Taunus oder Winterstein  


Gibts bei Euch eigentlich auch Liteviller Kurven?


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. September 2018)

Heute mal eine Streckentour gefahren...
da hochgekrabbelt



und in Heldenbergen das zu mir genommen (Zimteis, genial)



und hier noch gewesen







und dann fast zu Hause eingerollt


----------



## Baitman (17. September 2018)

Ein Zeitungsbericht zur Situation am Hahnenkamm.

Derzeit wird ein Träger für offizielle Trails gesucht. Bitte teilen.

https://www.main-echo.de/regional/stadt-kreis-aschaffenburg/art490817,6372196


----------



## Alex1206 (18. September 2018)

Was ich absolut nicht verstehe, ist die gesetzliche Grundlage für die Sperrungen. Die gibt es nicht. Gemäß bayerischem Gesetz darf ich im Wald alle Wege auf eigene Gefahr benutzen.
Gibt es nicht die Möglichkeit, ähnlich wie es bei der MIL1 ist, dass einige Privatpersonen die Pflege der Trails offiziell übernehmen?


----------



## robbi_n (18. September 2018)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Was ich absolut nicht verstehe, ist die gesetzliche Grundlage für die Sperrungen. Die gibt es nicht. Gemäß bayerischem Gesetz darf ich im Wald alle Wege auf eigene Gefahr benutzen.
> Gibt es nicht die Möglichkeit, ähnlich wie es bei der MIL1 ist, dass einige Privatpersonen die Pflege der Trails offiziell übernehmen?




https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufm-hahnenkamm-ist-schluss-mit-lustig.520385/page-9


Lies dich hier mal ein, so einfach wie du es schreibst ist es leider nicht.


----------



## Baitman (19. September 2018)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Was ich absolut nicht verstehe, ist die gesetzliche Grundlage für die Sperrungen. Die gibt es nicht. Gemäß bayerischem Gesetz darf ich im Wald alle Wege auf eigene Gefahr benutzen.
> Gibt es nicht die Möglichkeit, ähnlich wie es bei der MIL1 ist, dass einige Privatpersonen die Pflege der Trails offiziell übernehmen?



Ja, alle offiziellen (kartierten) Wege. Sofern sie geeignet sind. Ob sie geeignet sind kann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Nicht geeignet können aber auch Wege sein die ein ausweichen von Wanderern erschweren und somit eine Personengefährung entsteht.

Ein befahren nicht offizieller Wege, die illegal ohne Zustimmung des Waldbesitzers entstanden sind, ist rechtliche Grauzone und darf selbstverständlich vom Besitzer verboten werden. Das Fahren auf verbotenen Wegen kann mit Bussgeld belegt werden.


----------



## Alex1206 (19. September 2018)

Baitman schrieb:


> Ja, alle offiziellen (kartierten) Wege. Sofern sie geeignet sind. Ob sie geeignet sind kann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Nicht geeignet können aber auch Wege sein die ein ausweichen von Wanderern erschweren und somit eine Personengefährung entsteht.
> 
> Ein befahren nicht offizieller Wege, die illegal ohne Zustimmung des Waldbesitzers entstanden sind, ist rechtliche Grauzone und darf selbstverständlich vom Besitzer verboten werden. Das Fahren auf verbotenen Wegen kann mit Bussgeld belegt werden.



Ob ich jemanden gefährde oder auch nicht, hängt meiner Meinung nach auch von meiner Einstellung ab wie ich Rad fahre. Sind die Wege eng fahre ich lieber etwas langsamer und bin eh immer bremsbereit. Macht mir deswegen nicht weniger Spaß und ich komme bisher mit allen Fußgängern gut aus. Sehe ich Menschen (vor allem mit Kindern oder Tieren) fahre ich mit rund Schrittgeschwindigkeit vorbei. Da ist mir keiner böse und alle kommen gut miteinander aus.


----------



## Baitman (19. September 2018)

Das ist vorbildlich und sollte selbstverständlich sein. Es gibt aber Wege da ist ein ausweichen von Fussgängern nicht möglich. Wie zb. auf einem Gratweg in den Alpen, dort können Sperrungen ausgesprpochen werden.

Es sollten nur Wege befahren werden bei den Fussgängern der benötigte Freiraum zum ausweichen eingeräumt werden kann.

In Bayern sieht das so aus (4. letzter Absatz)

https://www.adfc-bayern.de/fileadmi...biking/Vereinbarung_Mountainbiking_Bayern.pdf


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. November 2018)

Fahrt ab BädOrb...übern Berg nach Bieber







Von Bieber wieder über den Buckel, über den Karl-Kihn Platz zur Kahlquelle. Ab Kleinkahl wurde es dann duster, gut dass ich die LIchtorgel mithatte


----------



## sonoma (14. November 2018)

Hallo in die Gruppe,

ich bin zu Besuch bei meiner Freundin in Klein Auheim und habe mein Rennrad und MTB dabei wie sieht es am kommenden Wochenende aus? fährt jemand, gibt es eine Gruppe zum mitfahren?

Komme aus der Ecke Frammersbach im Spessart ;-)

Beste Grüße
Sonoma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (30. November 2018)

zur Info an alle:

Diesen Samstag 1.12.2018 findet am Hahnenkamm eine Treibjagd statt.Zeitraum zwischen 8.00 und vorraussichtlich 15.00 Uhr. Es ist im gesamten Gebiet mit Absperrungen und Einschränkungen zu rechnen. Es macht denke ich Sinn im entsprechenden Zeitraum die Gegend zu meiden.
Solltet ihr doch dort unterwegs sein bringt bitte den nötigen Respekt mit.

Danke

Robbi


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Dezember 2018)

Dangge für die Info, bis jetzt aber in eine andere Richtung unterwegs, wo hoffentlich nicht geballert wird.


----------



## Bejak (15. Dezember 2018)

Termine nächstes Jahr Januar & Februrar, wer fährt mit? 2 davon werde ich wohl fahren, die beiden im Februar sind mir ein bischen dicht hintereinander, da kann ich wahrscheinlich nur eine davon mit.

13.1.19 Hugenotten-CTF ab Neu-Isenburg, selbe Strecke wie letztes Jahr: https://breitensport.rad-net.de/breitensportkalender/termine/2018/11.-hugenotten-ctf;9963303.html

17.2.19, Rund um den Fluighafen https://breitensport.rad-net.de/bre...lweiss-ctf-rund-um-den-flughafen;9962473.html

24.2.19 Staufenbike ab Hattersheim: https://breitensport.rad-net.de/breitensportkalender/termine/2019/15.-staufenbike;9962702.html - die ist ein bischen anspruchsvoller, da es ein Stück in den Taunus hinauf geht.


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Dezember 2018)

Euch Allen schöne Weihnachten!

Keep on Rockin'&Headbanging!


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Dezember 2018)

Wünsche ich auch!


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Januar 2019)

Allen einen guten Start ins Jahr 2019, viel Spaß auf den Trails, unfallfrei und immer ein schönes Stück Dreck unter den Stollenreifen


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Januar 2019)




----------



## Mtb Ede (26. Januar 2019)

Schönes Video, Top-Trails und immer gute Linienwahl


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Februar 2019)

Und wieder ein Trail gesperrt 


 


 

ich hatte allerdings auch nicht vor, zu Freireiten oder Runterzuhügeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (10. Februar 2019)

Das hat doch irgendein Privat -Vogel aufgehängt...Selbstjustiz


----------



## illegmex (10. Februar 2019)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Das hat doch irgendein Privat -Vogel aufgehängt...Selbstjustiz


Definitiv, Schreiben vom Rathaus/Amt sehen anders aus.

Ich muss da mal hin, außer zwei mal auf den Kamm gelaufen war ich da noch nie. Wann ist der nächste mit dem MTB oben? Komme aus Richtung Johannesberg

gruss
Norman


----------



## Hüby (11. Februar 2019)

die Stöcker liegen da schon länger und auch immer wieder..  das Band und Zettel is neu..  bin auch immer für ein miteinander...!  aber DIESEM ZettelSpinner würdick GERN eine verpassen...!  Hess.Waldgesetz in Bayern..


----------



## suital (12. Februar 2019)

Am Wochenende war ich auf der Michelbacher Seite unterwegs. Da hat einer auf nem Trail Holz gemacht. Als ich an ihm vorbei gefahren bin hat er sich doch tatsächlich bei mir entschuldigt, dass er den Trail noch nicht wieder ganz freigeräumt hat. Zitat: "Ich hab schon gesehen, dass hier so ne Spur ist. Ich bin nur leider noch net dazu gekommen alle Äste wegzuräumen, sorry! Das mach ich aber auf jeden Fall noch, tut mir leid." Sowas hab ich bisher auch noch nicht erlebt


----------



## Hüby (12. Februar 2019)

södelle habs ma zum Seb vom AMC-Alzenau weitergeleitet.. und Antwort war..    Wie schon gedacht: keine offiziellen Sachen,nix vom Forst.


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Februar 2019)

Jungs, Ball flach halten, das war auch nicht am Kamm (hätte das dazu geschrieben) sondern in Hessen, Buchberg, Hauptweg parallel zum Limestrail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 316095 (12. Februar 2019)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> das war auch nicht am Kamm (hätte das dazu geschrieben) sondern in Hessen, Buchberg, Hauptweg parallel zum Limestrail.



Ist das vom Turm aus richtung Rodenbach, Hasselroth oder Freigericht, oder ist das gar ein ganz anderer Buchberg?


----------



## Florian301 (12. Februar 2019)

Wohne in Langenselbold kenne den Buchberg also sehr gut, kann aber leider nicht erkennen, wo genau das ist...


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Februar 2019)

Hier müsste das sein


----------



## Florian301 (12. Februar 2019)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hier müsste das sein
> Anhang anzeigen 825607



Komisch. Dort kenne ich keinen Trail... Bin am Wochenende aber unterwegs. Da schaue ich mal...


----------



## Deleted 316095 (12. Februar 2019)

Ist mir auch neu - Werde ich mir am Wochenende vielleicht mal ansehen, danke!


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Februar 2019)

@Mtb Ede … Sonntag 13hundert ab/bei Dir...Ri. Schwoihi


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. Februar 2019)

Genau, mit Kaiserwetter


----------



## GenussBikerAB (16. Februar 2019)

Was für ein Quatsch. Der Zettel ist bullshit . So was steht nicht im Gesetz. Da sind alle Menschen gleich . Im Waldgesetz sind das alles Waldbenutzer . Lasst euch bitte nicht Verar... 

Ride on - ist nämlich legal .


Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Trail gesperrt
> Anhang anzeigen 824748
> Anhang anzeigen 824750
> 
> ich hatte allerdings auch nicht vor, zu Freireiten oder Runterzuhügeln.


----------



## Florian301 (17. Februar 2019)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hier müsste das sein
> Anhang anzeigen 825607



Habe den Trail heute gefunden. Ist in der Tat neu und sieht mMn so aus als hätte den jemand angelegt... Es waren auch eine Frau und ein Mann da, sie sich das angeschaut und Notizen gemacht haben?! War das jmd von hier?


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Februar 2019)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Habe den Trail heute gefunden. Ist in der Tat neu und sieht mMn so aus als hätte den jemand angelegt... Es waren auch eine Frau und ein Mann da, sie sich das angeschaut und Notizen gemacht haben?! War das jmd von hier?


wir waren heute zu 3tt in Bajuwaristan unterwegs...

Ziemliche coole Aktion heute, Sonne pur, staubtrockene Trails, ganz wenige Stellen etwas matschelig, die Bikes gaben ihr bestes, danach schmeckt das Bier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (17. Februar 2019)

Ja, guter Saisonstart auf feinen Trails


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Februar 2019)

Nächsten Sonntag im Ost-Taunus, sieht gut aus


----------



## Mtb Ede (18. Februar 2019)




----------



## Bagui (26. März 2019)

Samstag ist gutes Wetter angekündigt, irgendwas geplant?


----------



## Baitman (14. Mai 2019)




----------



## Dano22 (6. Juli 2019)

Hi jemand aus Hanau hier der räder zentrieren kann


----------



## Bejak (14. September 2019)

Heute IAA-Demo-Fahrrad-Sternfahrt aus ganz Rheinmain-Wetterau nach Frankfurt: https://www.iaa-demo.de/sternfahrt


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. Dezember 2019)

Servus Miteinander & Frohe Weihnachten!

Im Wald siehts leider nicht so froh aus, alle Wege und Pfade extrem nass, viel glitschiges Laub und am Buchberg, Richtung Gondsrother Edelweisshütte hat sich ein "Stöckchenleger" extrem viel Mühe gegeben!


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2020)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Servus Miteinander & Frohe Weihnachten!
> 
> Im Wald siehts leider nicht so froh aus, alle Wege und Pfade extrem nass, viel glitschiges Laub und am Buchberg, Richtung Gondsrother Edelweisshütte hat sich ein "Stöckchenleger" extrem viel Mühe gegeben!
> 
> ...


Da muß der Trail wohl  zugemacht werden, ist ja jetzt unfahrbar...gibt aber auch böse Menschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pinguin7 (24. Oktober 2020)

Hallo an alle,
haben ein paar Leute hier Lust vor allem Abends ein paar Trails langzufahren?


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Oktober 2020)

Servus, 
naja, bis ich Abends nach Hause komme bin ich auch schon 20km Rad nach Hause gefahren und es ist so spät nach einem 10-Stundentag, dass unter der Woche nichts mehr geht.
Die Zeiten sind lange vorbei, wo mir die Arbeitssituation den Nightride ermöglicht hat.


----------



## Endemo (19. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen, also ich fahre regelmäßig in Büdingen und Umgebung meine Runden. Weite das auch gerne mal aus am Wochenende für ne längere Tour. Momentan fahr ich leider meist alleine und schrubb hier Höhen- und Kilometer.
@Kombinatsschef: Solche Stöckchen halten doch nen MTB nciht auf sondern lassen uns darüber freuen, dass der Trail ein wenig technischer wird. Einfach drüberhobeln da
Würde mich freuen, wenn sich mal jemand findet mit dem man zusammen Runden drehen kann.


----------



## Kulminator (2. Mai 2021)

Endemo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, also ich fahre regelmäßig in Büdingen und Umgebung meine Runden. Weite das auch gerne mal aus am Wochenende für ne längere Tour. Momentan fahr ich leider meist alleine und schrubb hier Höhen- und Kilometer.
> @Kombinatsschef: Solche Stöckchen halten doch nen MTB nciht auf sondern lassen uns darüber freuen, dass der Trail ein wenig technischer wird. Einfach drüberhobeln da
> Würde mich freuen, wenn sich mal jemand findet mit dem man zusammen Runden drehen kann.



so so, da kommt noch einer aus Büdingen. Können gerne mal zusammen fahren ...


----------



## Bagui (4. Mai 2021)

Bin auch gerne wieder am Start. Das 601 wartet darauf ordentlich bewegt zu werden. Darf man aktuell am Kamm fahren?


----------



## Florian301 (4. Mai 2021)

Bagui schrieb:


> Bin auch gerne wieder am Start. Das 601 wartet darauf ordentlich bewegt zu werden. Darf man aktuell am Kamm fahren?


Ja klar Trails sind offen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endemo (4. Mai 2021)

@Kulminator. Hab ne Unterhaltung begonnen mit meiner Mailadresse.
Lass gerne mal verabreden. Wetter ist ja leider erstmal extra schlonzig die nächsten Tage


----------



## Kulminator (8. Mai 2021)

Endemo schrieb:


> @Kulminator. Hab ne Unterhaltung begonnen mit meiner Mailadresse.
> Lass gerne mal verabreden. Wetter ist ja leider erstmal extra schlonzig die nächsten Tage


hab ich bekommen. Antwortmail hast du bekommen..


----------



## Kulminator (8. Mai 2021)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Ja klar Trails sind offen


mittlerweile auch der ganz neue nach Hörste runter (Hexentorn).


----------



## Florian301 (8. Mai 2021)

Kulminator schrieb:


> mittlerweile auch der ganz neue nach Hörste runter (Hexentorn).


Jap eben dort gewesen. Richtig gut geworden


----------



## LarsLangfinger (8. Mai 2021)

Gibts zu dem neuen Trail eine Info? Finde so spontan nix


----------



## Florian301 (8. Mai 2021)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Gibts zu dem neuen Trail eine Info? Finde so spontan nix


Nein ist noch nicht auf der Homepage. Ist grundsätzlich blau mit roten Stellen. Die sind aber immer ausgeschildert. Man kann immer zwischen blau und roter Linie wählen. Die roten haben es teilweise echt in sich. Die blaue Linie ist sehr flowig...


----------



## rockshoxrevel (8. Mai 2021)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Nein ist noch nicht auf der Homepage. Ist grundsätzlich blau mit roten Stellen. Die sind aber immer ausgeschildert. Man kann immer zwischen blau und roter Linie wählen. Die roten haben es teilweise echt in sich. Die blaue Linie ist sehr flowig...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1267635


Den langsam fahren, sonst gibt's en Flatdrop


----------



## Farodas (25. Mai 2021)

Gude zusammen,

ich, 29, planlos, mit brandneuem Bike suche Menschen, die mir ein bisschen die Gegend zeigen und vielleicht das ein oder andere beibringen können. 
Ich komme aus Bruchköbel. Meine Mountainbike-Erfahrung beschränkt sich bis jetzt auf Feldwege und wurzelige Waldwege mit nem Hardtail. 
Jetzt ist das Fully da und die Motivation riesig, das Knowhow allerdings leider niedrig.

Ich freue mich auf eure Rückmeldungen!


----------



## johdf (3. September 2021)

Farodas schrieb:


> Gude zusammen,
> 
> ich, 29, planlos, mit brandneuem Bike suche Menschen, die mir ein bisschen die Gegend zeigen und vielleicht das ein oder andere beibringen können.
> Ich komme aus Bruchköbel. Meine Mountainbike-Erfahrung beschränkt sich bis jetzt auf Feldwege und wurzelige Waldwege mit nem Hardtail.
> ...


Hey, bin auch neu dabei (28) und suche Leute die Lust haben zusammen zu fahren. Bisher bin ich die Trails in Bad-Soden gefahren. Freue mich auf Rückmeldung.


----------



## johdf (3. September 2021)

Endemo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, also ich fahre regelmäßig in Büdingen und Umgebung meine Runden. Weite das auch gerne mal aus am Wochenende für ne längere Tour. Momentan fahr ich leider meist alleine und schrubb hier Höhen- und Kilometer.
> @Kombinatsschef: Solche Stöckchen halten doch nen MTB nciht auf sondern lassen uns darüber freuen, dass der Trail ein wenig technischer wird. Einfach drüberhobeln da
> Würde mich freuen, wenn sich mal jemand findet mit dem man zusammen Runden drehen kann.


Gude, bin auch neu dabei (28) und suche Leute die Lust haben zusammen zu fahren. Bisher bin ich die Trails in Bad-Soden gefahren. Komme aus Altenstadt (Wetterau). Freue mich auf Rückmeldung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (15. September 2021)

Moin.Ihr seid ja auch ab und zu Hier in der Gegend.Passt ein Bisschen auf.




__





						Vorsprung Online - Nägel auf Mountainbike-Trail am Frohnbügel
					

Online-Magazin für die Region Main/Kinzig mit aktuellen Nachrichten aus den Bereichen Sport, Wirtschaft, Kultur und vieles mehr.




					www.vorsprung-online.de


----------



## ixxnay (26. Oktober 2021)

Hi zusammen, gibt es aktuell MTBler die in der Gegend unterwegs sind und noch ab und an zusammen Touren machen wollen?


----------



## Florian301 (26. Oktober 2021)

ixxnay schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, gibt es aktuell MTBler die in der Gegend unterwegs sind und noch ab und an zusammen Touren machen wollen?


Woher kommst du denn und was fährst du so?


----------



## ixxnay (27. Oktober 2021)

Wohne in Langenselbold und bin auf meinem Enduro unterwegs...komme ursprünglich aus der Region um den Pfälzer Wald und bin andere Trails gewohnt und bin oft auf der Suche hier nach guten Trails...


----------



## Florian301 (27. Oktober 2021)

ixxnay schrieb:


> Wohne in Langenselbold und bin auf meinem Enduro unterwegs...komme ursprünglich aus der Region um den Pfälzer Wald und bin andere Trails gewohnt und bin oft auf der Suche hier nach guten Trails...


Dann kann ich dir die Kammtrails in Alzenau empfehlen. Bist mit dem Bike aus Langenselbold in ca. 30 Minuten bis 45 Minuten hier. Je nach Tempo. Aber die Trails sind nur noch bis Ende November geöffnet: https://www.kammtrails.de/


----------



## Bejak (27. Oktober 2021)

Ja da oben treffen wir uns alle irgendwann, der Hahnenkamm ist hier in der Gegend so etwas wie ein Hotspot. Auch ganz nett sind die Trails in Bad Orb. Ajusgehend vom Hoherodtskopf (Vogelsberg) gibt es auch ein paar schöne Touren.

Wenn du weiteres auf Niveau von Pfälzerwald (sehr schön!) suchst, gibts auch im Spessart, muss man halt ein bischen suchen (Komoot und Co), oder man schaut sich die Odenwald-Geotrails an, ein paar davon (einfachere) habe ich schon gefahren und das macht Spaß.


----------



## ixxnay (28. Oktober 2021)

Danke euch für die Tipps/Hinweise, die Kammtrails bin ich bereits gefahren, ich werde mich mal noch Richtung Vogelsberg umsehen


----------



## Florian301 (28. Oktober 2021)

ixxnay schrieb:


> Danke euch für die Tipps/Hinweise, die Kammtrails bin ich bereits gefahren, ich werde mich mal noch Richtung Vogelsberg umsehen


Miltenberg wäre auch eine Alternative


----------



## Bejak (28. Oktober 2021)

Miltenberg-1 ist heftig (für mich jedenfalls), ist aber Teil der von mir erwähnten Odenwald-Geopark-Routen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (6. November 2021)

is wer, noch von den alten hasen Aktive !?!? Phill.., marc..,??


----------



## Endemo (6. März 2022)

Hey Jungs (Kulminator, Farodas, johdf und alle die sonst noch Bock haben), ich hab mittlerweile mein Radon Hardteil mit einem Stumpjumper Evo ersetzt und möchte gerne mehr lokalere Trails kennenlernen.
Lasst und doch mal kurzschließen und demnächst was planen.
Leztzte Woche waren wir in Bad Vilbel auf dem Pumptrack und haben ein wenig Sprünge geübt.
Naja, bei mir waren das eher HüpferleinGestern waren wir in Heidelberg am Königsstuhl und sind da ein wenig Trails gefahren bis sich mein Kumpel im wahrsten Sinne aufn Poppes gelegt hat und wir abbrechen mussten (nix schlimmes passiert außer ne derbe Prellung).Was ich sagen will ist, dass ich für alles zu haben bin und hoffe man bekommt sich kurzgeschlossen.
Per PM gibts gerne meine Handynummer, dann könnten wir ne Whatsapp-Gruppe aufmachen und uns abstimmen.
VG
David


----------



## rockshoxrevel (6. März 2022)

Kurze Info, Trails am Hk generell wieder offen, momentan jedoch  Speichenbruch/Giftiger Berg zu wegen Forst- Aufräumarbeiten.


----------



## robbi_n (7. März 2022)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> Kurze Info, Trails am Hk generell wieder offen, momentan jedoch  Speichenbruch/Giftiger Berg zu wegen Forst- Aufräumarbeiten.


Giftiger Berg war nur Freitag kurz zu, und auch nur unten, wird aber in den nächsten Tagen nochmal zu zeitweisen Sperrungen wegen Forstarbeiten kommen.

Hexenthorn ist aktuell weiterhin zu. Speichenbach auch immer mal sporadisch


----------



## Endemo (15. März 2022)

Wir waren am Wochenende am Hahnenkamm.
Bin einen Blauen und einen Roten gefahren. (Die, die am gleichen Tor anfangen).
Bin ja Anfänger. Konnte ich aber OK fahren beide.
Dann sind wir den giftigen Berg gefahren (Naja mein Kumpel) Ich hab nur geschoben.
Da bin ich zu schisserig für. Ist mir zu steil und ich bin ja mit meinen 48 auch nimmer der Jüngste
Später dann wollten wir nochmal einen der beiden andren fahren, ging aber nicht weil die Feuerwehr abgesperrt hatte. Offenbar ist jemand gestürzt und hat sich verletzt. Ich hoffe es ging glimpflich aus!
Demnächst wollen wir nochmal dort fahren. Gibt noch einen Blauen und einen Roten (jeweils ganz im Norden und im Süden des Trailgebiets, die wir noch fahren wollen.


----------



## Alex1206 (23. März 2022)

Endemo schrieb:


> Wir waren am Wochenende am Hahnenkamm.
> Bin einen Blauen und einen Roten gefahren. (Die, die am gleichen Tor anfangen).
> Bin ja Anfänger. Konnte ich aber OK fahren beide.
> Dann sind wir den giftigen Berg gefahren (Naja mein Kumpel) Ich hab nur geschoben.
> ...



Schaue am besten vorher auf der Website nach welche Trails offen sind. www.kammtrails.de
Manchmal sind auch Teile von einem Trail/ein Abschnitt zu aufgrund Astbruch oder Übung der Bergwacht/Feuerwehr.

Burgentrail - blau 
Speichenbach - rot
Das sind die beiden die ihr gefahren seid.
Giftiger Berg - schwarz (seid ihr auch runter gefahren/gelaufen. Der anspruchsvollste Trail am Kamm)

Hexenthorntail - blau (aktuell nicht befahrbar, da hier der Forst noch am arbeiten ist)
Brandflecktrail - schwarz (generell gut befahrbar aber einige Sprünge sind auf keinen Fall abrollbar. Daher hier nicht blind drüber sondern vorher schauen)
Domina Trail - rot (auch hier gibt es nicht abrollbare Sprünge. Bitte auch erst schauen und dann fahren)

Viel Spaß beim nächsten Besuch am Kamm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

